# Der Bodybuilder und Sport Thread



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. November 2013)

Ich habe eine Idee für einen neuen Thread, das Thema dürfte sich ja von selbst erklären, mal sehen was draus wird 

Denke aber, auch wenn er eine Minderheit hier Forum ist, dass sich ein paar finden werden 

So genug gelabert, jetzt geht's an Eingemachte


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. November 2013)

Hoffe ich darf mir mal einen Doppelpost erlauben, aber irgendwann muss es ja mal ein Thema geben 

Und dann fang ich gleich mal mit einer Frage an, was habt ihr denn so für Motivationen beim Training?

Ich höre zum Beispiel gerne Lieder, die mir gut gefallen und mir ein gutes Gefühl geben, außerdem schaue ich mir immer mal Trainingsvideos meiner "Vorbilder" an.


----------



## Teutonnen (15. November 2013)

5x die Woche laufen (Mo-Fr), 2x Krafttraining (Di, Do) und 3x Krav Maga (Mo, Mi, Fr).
Ich trainiere um des Trainings willen und als Ausgleich zur Arbeit (Krankenpfleger). Und natürlich "for the ladies" 

Leider hab ich erst kürzlich damit angefangen - ich bin von meiner KK zu nem Probetraining eingeladen worden und einfach mal gegangen (und geblieben ). 
Seit April knapp 12kg verloren (106->94) und mal eine Grundkondition aufgebaut. Bis zum Frühling will ich mindestens unter 20% KFA (derzeit 27), die Kondition weiter ausbauen und das Fässchen gegen ein Sixpack austauschen.
Bis 2016 will ich den KFA auf 10-15% drücken, die Muskulatur weiter aufbauen und vielleicht amateurmässig in den Kampfsport einsteigen.


----------



## Metalic (15. November 2013)

Bin nun seit neun Monaten dabei. 15 kg verloren. Muss nun aber dringend Masse aufbauen. 
Seit knapp einem Monat nun drei tage die Woche nach dem WKM Plan. Würde gern häufiger gehen aber laut dem Profis braucht man dringend die ruhe tage


----------



## FrozenEYZ (15. November 2013)

Ich hab 2 mal die Woche Fußball-Training und mindestens ein Spiel. Außerdem joggen und, ich nenn das einfach mal so^^, Hanteltraining.
Das aber vor allem, um Rückenschmerzen und ähnlichem vorzubeugen. 
Richtig ins Studio geht's erst ab nächstes Jahr, jetzt darf ich ja noch nich 

BTW wie bestimmt man den KFA?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. November 2013)

Ihr habt ja teilweise noch einiges vor, aber auch viel geschafft  weiter so    Mein aktuelles Ziel ist eigentlich der Sport LK  (kann weder Kunst noch Musik noch singen  )   Zur Zeit versuch ich auch etwas mehr zu definieren, da ich eigentlich mehr als genug Masse hab  und dann noch die Ausdauer zu steigern, also mehr Cardio und halt dann immer noch das übliche gepumpe    Hast/habt du/ihr auch Vorbilder oder was macht ihr während des Trainigs? Also ich wie oben erwähnt höre gerne Musik und schaue mir danach oder davor auch mal an was andere so geschafft haben 

@Frozen Da gibt's extra Wagen soweit ich weiss und der Arzt kann das auch machen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. November 2013)

Da gibt es Wagen ich glaube die schicken kleine Stromschläge durch dein Körper (merkst du nicht) und Fett und Muskeln haben verschiedene Wiederstände und je nach Widerstand lässt sich das dann ermitteln 
Ich glaub iwie so muss das gewesen sein 
Ach LK gibts bei uns im G8 nicht mehr 

Masse hab ich auch ziemlich viel, da kommt bei mir noch bisschen was drauf und dann wird ziemlich hart definiert + ausdauer trainiert.
Boxen mach ich auch, je nachdem ob ich zeit hab oder nicht momentan muss es etwas leiden 
Bis vor kurzem war ich aber dreimal die Woche.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. November 2013)

Ah das mit dem Boxen wollte ich ja auch anfangen, werde da nächste Woche mal vorbeischauen  War ja jetzt 1 Woche krank...
Denke sogar ich wäre gut geeignet bei 1,90 und einem generell massiven Körperbau


----------



## Teutonnen (16. November 2013)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Das aber vor allem, um Rückenschmerzen und ähnlichem vorzubeugen.



Machst du viele Sit-Ups, Leg-Ups usw? Falls ja, frag mal einen Trainer nach Rückentraining.

Rückenschmerzen kommen sehr oft davon, dass die Muskulatur sehr einseitig austrainiert ist (z.B. sehr viel Bauchmuskel- und kaum bis kein Rückentraining, dann hast du ständig einen ventralen Zug auf der Wirbelsäule und irgendwann geben die Bandscheiben nach, das Rückgrat krümmt sich, du bekommst Schmerzen und irgendwann bist du bei Bandscheibenvorfällen.)



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> BTW wie bestimmt man den KFA?



Körperfettwaage

oder, wenn du es genauer willst:
Ultraschall




Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ah das mit dem Boxen wollte ich ja auch anfangen


 
Wenn schon, dann kickboxen oder Muay Thai. Das kann man zumindest brauchen, wenn man es mal abseits eines Ringes ran muss.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. November 2013)

Kenne da eine gute Übung, war selbst bei nem Arzt wegen Rückenproblemen, kann mal bei Gelgenheit einen Link suchen  Ansonsten wirklich mal zum Arzt gehen oder wie man das nennt wo man deswegen hingeht 

Edit: Hier mal ein paar gute Youtube-Channels, die sich hauptsächlich mit Bodybuilding befassen:

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFcVXCiskAItUWWHsHUe8Sg

http://www.youtube.com/user/theflavioni

http://www.youtube.com/user/mischajaniec

Vor allem Goerki finde ich echt klasse 

Und hier noch meine aktuellen Lieblingssongs beim Training

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJa1c8owHyw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GH6uraPIMM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYxkezUr8MQ

Die Songs sind halt Geschmackssache


----------



## Teutonnen (16. November 2013)

Leg dich, den Bauch nach unten, auf den Boden. Dann streckst du die Arme nach vorne weg und ziehst den Rücken an (sodass du die Schultern und die Knie vom Boden hebst).

Mach für den Anfang 3 Sätze zu 5 Wiederholungen. 2 Sekunden rauf, 1 Sekunde oben halten, 2 Sekunden wieder herunter - aber nie ganz absetzen. Zwischen den Sätzen stehst du auf, streckst die Beine durch (!) und versuchst, deine Zehen zu berühren. Damit dehnst du den Rücken und verhinderst Krämpfe.

Dann kannst du auf 3x10 Wdh erhöhen, wenn du die 5 locker schaffst und wenn du die 3x10 schaffst, nimm Gewichte.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. November 2013)

Kickboxen kann ich auch 
Es ist egal wie du gebaut bist machen kannst du es so oder so 
Schnell muss man sein und einstecken muss man auch können


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. November 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Kickboxen kann ich auch
> Es ist egal wie du gebaut bist machen kannst du es so oder so
> Schnell muss man sein und einstecken muss man auch können



Naja, wenn man es auch mal ein bisschen weiter machen möchte (Kämpfe), ist das denke ich nicht schlecht  Wobei es ja auch nach Gewichtsklasse etc. geht ^^ Naja vllt kann ich als armer Student dann ein bisschen als Türsteher oder so jobben, würde mir gefallen  Aber genug dazu, dass soll ja kein Poser Thread werden ^^

@Teutonnen Genau die Übung meinte ich, aber um diese Uhrzeit könnte ich die nicht so gut umschreiben


----------



## killer196 (16. November 2013)

3x die woche Tischtennis (4std mit kraft und ausdauereinheiten) sowie 3-5 mal die woche 1std joggen gefolgt von einer std fahrradfahren. Habe seit januar dieses jahren 17kg verloren (102->85). Läuft soweit  wird aber weniger werden mit beginnender ausbildung


----------



## sfc (16. November 2013)

Es gibt doch eigentlich schon wo nen Sportthread, nur ohne den Bodybuilding-Zusatz. 

Bezüglich Motivation: Ich schlepe mich drei bis viermal die Woche in die Muckibude, um den körperlichen (und schon recht fortgeschrittenen) Verfall aufzuhalten. Anders als diverse Diskopumper trainiere ich aber alles, sogar die Beine, obwohl ich da gesundheitlich sehr eingeschränkt bin. Ausdauertraining mache ich sehr wenig. Ich habe zwar zum Beispiel ein schickes Mountainbike, aber wenn ich damit mal ne ordentliche Runde drehe, dann humpel ich die nächsten zwei Tage.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. November 2013)

1,90 ist dann so Schwergewicht 
Mike tyson war ja auch ziemlich klein für schwergewicht und hat sie trotzdem alle auseinander genommen 
Man kann es immer schaffen mit talent und Wille 
Beine trainier ich auch, das ist doch wohl klar.
Es sieht vollkommen bescheuert aus wenn man nen Öberkörper wie ein Ochse hat aber dann so Stockbeinchen 
ich sollte weniger Shisha rauchen das ist auch gut für die Ausdauer 

@sfc
Du bist da ja auch körperlich benachteiligt und eingeschränkt...


----------



## Teutonnen (16. November 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> dann ein bisschen als Türsteher oder so jobben



Dann vergiss Boxen sofort wieder - das ist Sport, kein Nahkampf. 
Probier lieber Krav Maga, Systema oder Judo (Hebelgriffe sind nie verkehrt).


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. November 2013)

Was hat Sfc denn? 

Es gibt schon einen Thread? Den hab ich noch nie gesehen  

@Pttg wenn so viel wie Mike Tyson für eine Kampf bekommen würde, wärs mir auch egal wie groß ich bin  Aber ja der hatte es drauf, wie Ali etc. aber an Klitschko sieht man was Größe und vor allem lange Arme doch für einen Vorteil bringen 

@Teutonnen Ja habe ja eine Zeit lang Kampfsport gemacht (hatten wir uns ja mal drüber unterhalten  ) und ich denke, es wäre kein Problem da wieder ein zu steigen, aber das mit Türsteher war eh nur ein Gedankenblitz und ist jetzt nicht direkt ein Ziel von mir


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. November 2013)

Och glaub mir das ist sehr wohl Nahkampf, ein schlag Kieferbruch 
Wenn du gescheit Boxen oder Kickboxen kannst, dann macht dir so schnell keiner was vor.

Ich bezweifele ob Klitschko in seiner Blütezeit gegen Tyson in seiner Blütezeit eine Chance gehabt hätte, Tyson war einfach ein verdammter Killer.
So lange Arme heißt aber auch mehr Kraftverlust.

Sfc hat kaputte knie


----------



## sfc (16. November 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Es sieht vollkommen bescheuert aus wenn man nen Öberkörper wie ein Ochse hat aber dann so Stockbeinchen
> ich sollte weniger Shisha rauchen das ist auch gut für die Ausdauer



Ich bin immer überrascht, wie viele Leute im Studio mit Zahnstocherbeinchen rumlaufen oder nur Bauch, Brust und Armbeuger machen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. November 2013)

sfc schrieb:


> Ich bin immer überrascht, wie viele Leute im Studio mit Zahnstocherbeinchen rumlaufen oder nur Bauch, Brust und Armbeuger machen.



Nennt sich Discopumper und ist ein häufiges Phenomen. Die ganzen Kollegahs und Farid Bangs sind da ja gute Beispiele für 

Kaputte Knie sind echt blöd :/


----------



## Teutonnen (16. November 2013)

Es ist doch immer wieder lustig. Durchtrainierter Oberkörper und bei leichtem Druck auf Ellenbogen, Schulter oder Knie sind die Bänder durch.


----------



## coroc (16. November 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> 3x die woche Tischtennis


 Bei mir auch. Wobei 2x Training und 1x Spiel besser zutrifft.


----------



## mülla1 (16. November 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Nennt sich Discopumper und ist ein häufiges Phenomen. Die ganzen Kollegahs und Farid Bangs sind da ja gute Beispiele für
> 
> Kaputte Knie sind echt blöd :/


 
"trainier Beine nicht weil man sie im Klub nicht sieht"  ist doch logisch oder?! 

Ich hab im Moment Trainingszwangspause. Hab über den Sommer Viel gemacht und hab es auch endlich mal geschafft zuzunehmen. Bin von meinen mageren 63kg bei 1,82m auf 69kg hoch bei gleichbleibendem KFA. War also also muskelmasse usw. Dann hat mir vor ein paar Wochen der Morbus crohn wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und jetzt bin ich wieder auf 64kg runter :/ ist immer ein ewiges hin und her aber wenn ich nichts mache fühle ich mich auch doof  also wird weiter trainiert


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. November 2013)

mülla schrieb:


> "trainier Beine nicht weil man sie im Klub nicht sieht"  ist doch logisch oder?!   Ich hab im Moment Trainingszwangspause. Hab über den Sommer Viel gemacht und hab es auch endlich mal geschafft zuzunehmen. Bin von meinen mageren 63kg bei 1,82m auf 69kg hoch bei gleichbleibendem KFA. War also also muskelmasse usw. Dann hat mir vor ein paar Wochen der Morbus crohn wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und jetzt bin ich wieder auf 64kg runter :/ ist immer ein ewiges hin und her aber wenn ich nichts mache fühle ich mich auch doof  also wird weiter trainiert



Das Problem zu wenig Gewicht zu haben hätte ich auch gerne  6Kg Muskelmasse sind gut *das hast du fein gemacht*   Darf man erfahren wie groß du bist?

Hatte jetzt knapp 2 Wochen Zwangspause wegen einer Seitenstrangangina und heute gemerkt, dass ich die üblichen Gewichte nicht mehr so gut schaffe... Mal sehen ob ich noch Muskelkater bekomme


----------



## sfc (16. November 2013)

Wenn ihr so schnell die Masse wieder verliert, macht ihr was falsch. Normalerweise verliert man nach vier Wochen Pause nichts, wenn man davor immer fleißig war. Wenn ich mal ne Woche oder zwei nichts gemacht habe, dann habe ich beim ersten Mal sogar einen etwas besseren Pump. Es sei denn, man ist noch krank. Das hatte ich auch mal. Erkältet gewesen und eigentlich wieder gesund gefühlt und beim Trainig ging es einem dann total mies. Masse habe ich aber noch nie nach ner Pause verloren. Bei Dauerdurchfall und Kaloriendefiziten kann das aber wohl anders aussehen, ich kenne die Symptome von Morbus crohn nicht.


----------



## Metalic (16. November 2013)

1,82m ist er. Steht ja auch in seinem Text. mülle bei der Größe mit dem Gewicht von 63kg... Da brichst du ja in der Mitte durch. 
Geht mir aber änhlich. Bin zwar ein stück kleiner (1,73m) aber dümpel auch bei 61kg rum.

Mit den Beinen sieht und hört man immer wieder. Bei uns im Studie rennen auch ein paar Kandidaten rum. Oberkörper wie ne Maschine aber kleine, zerbrechliche Beinchen mit Knieproblemen. Mein Plan deckt eigentlich alles ab. Ganzkörper eben


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. November 2013)

Hab ja keine Masse verloren, aber wenn man 10 Tage nur auf der Couch liegt, weil es schon anstrengt ind Bett zu gehen, muss man einfach erstmal wieder rein kommen...  

 @Metalic  ich war wohl blind ^^   Das ist echt verdammt wenig, ich bin knapp 1,90 bei 85kg, aber 1,85 und 65kg sind echt wenig fast viel zu wenig ^^


----------



## mülla1 (16. November 2013)

Joa da hast du die Symptome schon ganz gut getroffen.. Bei mir äußert sich das in extremen Bauchschmerzen und und und. Das geht teilweise sogar so weit das man vor Schmerzen kotzt :/
Naja wie auch immer.. Kann man sich ja vorstellen das man dann auch weniger zu sich nimmt.. Bewegen ist eh nicht viel drin also gehen die Muskeln zurück.. Gerade wenn man überhaupt kein fett hat sind die schneller wieder weg als man gucken kann  aber ich Weiss ja jetzt wie es geht  also ich denke mal ich komme flott wieder dahin


----------



## Metalic (16. November 2013)

Hier ist übrigens ein ganz netter Bericht über den WKM Plan nach dem ich trainiere. Wer also mal Zeit hat, ist bisschen mehr Text aber wirklich interessant:

Teil 1
Teil 2
Teil 3


----------



## FrozenEYZ (16. November 2013)

Die Rückenschmerzen kamen bei mir dadurch, das sich ein Nerv zwischen den Wirbeln verklemmt hat, da hab ich mir zum ersten Mal drüber nachgedacht, bisschen was zu machen.
An den Beinen muss ich mMn dank Fussball nix mehr machen :p

Aber Jetzt erst mal wieder Leistenzerrung und  2 Wochen Pause -.-

Wiegen tu ich 63Kg bei 1,71m,  ob das zuwenig ist


----------



## Beam39 (16. November 2013)

Ich find da irgendwie den Anschluss zum Ganzen nicht mehr. Hab vor etwa 4 Monaten aufgehört und war seit dem vlt. 3 mal wieder dort. Das letzte mal vor 2 Wochen und hab auch ordentlich nach dem Training.

Ich war extrem gut dabei (BD: 160kg; Kreuzheben 210kg; Kniebeuge 180kg bei 100kg Körpergewicht) und hab genau an dem Punkt aufgehört - warum auch immer.

Seitdem habe ich meine Essgewohnheiten natürlich beibehalten und nun wächst mir doch tatsächlich ne Wampe 

Ich hoffe ich krieg sehr bald wieder die Kurve.. Nur diesmal hab ich dann ein ganz anderes und viel größeres Problem mit dem Bauch..


----------



## Metalic (16. November 2013)

Nagut, kein Wunder wenn du bei den Trainingswerten und einer passenden Ernährung auf Masse gehst, dass du nun einen Kalorienüberschuss hast ohne Training. Irgendwo muss de rKörper ja die Energie lassen. Und beim Mann ist es in den meisten Fällen nun mal der Bauch.
Ich bin ja nun auch ein Anfänger. Bin nun seit neun Monaten dabei. Der Plan nachdem ich nun seit gut einem Monat trainiere wäre denke ich auch gut für dich. Du hast nur etwa 3 Tage die Woche Training, dabei aber alles abgedeckt. Und im Prinzip ist es ja perfekt da du die Grundübungen wie Kniebeugen und Kreuzheben schon drauf hast.


----------



## Beam39 (16. November 2013)

Das Problem ist ja nicht das ich nicht weiß was ich zu tun hab sondern das momentan einfach jegliche Motivation fehlt.

Zusammengefasst sinds bei mir 4 Jahre Trainingserfahrung, wobei die ersten zwei quasi "für die Katz" waren da dort ohne jeglichen Plan, Hintergrund etc. trainiert wurde. Im 3. Jahr hab ich mich dann intensivst damit auseinandergesetzt nach richtigen Plänen trainiert, Ernährung bla bla etc. Wobei ich Bankdrücken immer ausgelassen habe da ich der Meinung war das ich dort zu schwach bin.

Im letzten Jahr dann habe ich angefangen deutlich schwerere Gewichte zu nehmen und diese ab erreichen einer gewissen Wiederholungszahl aufzustocken und binnen eines Jahres bin ich dann auf die Werte dort oben gekommen, also quasi von 0 an und es hat sich herausgestellt das ich im Bankdrücken doch nich so schwach bin. 

Dazu kommt das ich bereits im 3. Jahr gemerkt hab das Nahrungsergänzungsmittel absolut nichts für mich sind (Shakes, Booster, Creatin etc. pp.) und auch das Verharren ja das richtige, in der richtigen Menge und zur richtigen Zeit zu essen sich absolut kontraproduktiv ausgewirkt haben auf meinen gesamten Ablauf. Ich hab das alles also irgendwann sein gelassen hab lediglich darauf geachtet sehr wenig einfachen Zucker zu essen und Proteinhaltig zu essen und danach gings auch voran mit der Kraft und den Ergebnissen.

Ich muss dazu erwähnen das mir das esthetische dabei relativ egal ist und ich absolut nichts von diesen ausgetrockneten BB oder Ähnlichem halte. Ich respektiere Leute die das durchziehen zutiefst weil dazu ein eiserner Wille und knallharte Disziplin dazugehört, aber es wäre bei mir fehl am Platz. 

Härte muss immer mit drin sein - ist klar. Man darf halt nicht aussehen wie ein Schwamm aber mein Ideal ist es absolut nicht mit 5% Körperfett rumzulaufen.

http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_md2pbetxaM1qg1vd7.jpg

Derek Poundstone, Strongman kennt vlt. jemand. Eine absolute Maschine.. 150kg und ein gut sichtbarer Sixpack..

Dem sein Körper in "kastriert" wäre für mich absolut ausreichend.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. November 2013)

Wo wir bei Bodybuildern sind, kennt jemand Marcus Rühl? Absolut klasse Typ 

Markus Rühl über Natural-Bodybuilding - YouTube


----------



## sfc (16. November 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt find ich den Typen lächerlich. Der ist doch der Oberstoffer vor dem Herrn und stellt sich da als natural hin.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. November 2013)

Schon  aber ich find den sympatisch


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. November 2013)

Wenn das mal kein Stoffer ist  
Das ist erstens hässlich und zweitens Rennen die 50m und kippen dann tot um 
So möchte Ich nicht aussehen und das sollte auch kein Trainingsziel sein...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. November 2013)

Wer sieht den denn als Trainingsziel? 

Er kann sich ja nicht mal richtig bewegen 

Finde Dwayne Johnson oder Vin Diesel sind eigentlich ganz gute Ziele, erreichbar, aber nicht zu leicht


----------



## Metalic (17. November 2013)

Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson hat Mittelchen geschmissen ohne Ende 
Das ist natural Bodybuilding. Wobei für den Bauch braucht man gute Gene 

http://www.joblo.com/images_arrownews/jason-statham-body-01.jpg


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. November 2013)

Ja bei the Rock kann das gut sein  Aber Vin Diesel denke ich ist natural   Ja Jason Statham ist auch ein gutes Vorbild, aber der macht sehr viel Kampfsport und ja die Bauchmuskeln muss man erstmal bekommen  Aber da geht mehr, guck dir mal Mischa Janic auf Youtube an, der ist auch natural genauso wie dieser https://www.google.de/#q=lazar+angelov

Edit: Hier ein interessantes Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFMsUlTvn1I  Was seit ihr? Ich bin ne Mischung aus Mesomorph und Endomorph


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. November 2013)

Ach der Tim, Alon und Mischa alles Pumper und natural würde ich jetzt mal sagen, auf jeden fall keine steroide....
Ach wenn man nicht so gute Gene hat muss man halt explizit den bauch trainieren, manche bekommen so einen ohne etwas zu machen....


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. November 2013)

Schon mal Karless oder Goerki geschaut? Finde die auch sehr gut  Und Lazar Angelov ist halt einfach der Boss ^^


----------



## Beam39 (17. November 2013)

Wer meint das Lazar natural ist sollte seine Meinung nochmal überdenken. 

Nur weil der Kerl nicht so massig ist wie nen Schwergewichts-Bodybuilder heißt das noch lange nicht das er clean ist. Es wird schon bei den Amateuren gestofft was das Zeug hält und Lazar ist da deutlich ein paar Schritte weiter. Der einzige Unterschied bei Lazar ist das er keine bzw. kaum Masse-Phasen im klassischen Stil fährt.

Der hat doch mal nen Bild Vorher/ Nachher geposted mit 110kg und 100kg (glaub ich, kann auch 100kg und 90kg sein k.A.) und sah nach dieser kurzen Defi-Phase massiger und zugleich trockener aus als davor.. 

Der gute geht halt Dingen die die Bodybuilder benutzen, Deka Wachsis etc. und allem was Wasser zieht, aus dem Weg und fährt ne klassische Testokur und zu Defi-Phasen fährt er seine Testozufuhr hoch und stackt das ganze mit Trenbo, das ist die Zauberei. Er wird auch noch anderes nehmen da gibts Unmengen, aber diese Kombo ist halt klassisch für sonen Körper.


Aber auch hier sei nochmal gesagt, stoffen und trainieren ist bei sonem Körper das leichteste. Die Disziplin und den Willen die der Kerl aufbringt um solch einen Körper zu haben sind enorm und erfordern einem alles ab. Alleine schon was der alles frisst und wie er sich das alles vorbereitet ist unfassbar und verdien Respekt..


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. November 2013)

Ich würde nicht mal sagen, dass der 100% Stofft. Der hat bestimmt sau gute gene, die frage ist auch immer was man nimmt. Manche sind ja der Meinung, dass Aminosäuren schon Doping sei


----------



## sfc (17. November 2013)

So einen hatte ich auch mal im Studio. Der hat sich immer furchtbar aufgeregt, wenn man mal nen Eiweißshake nach dem Training genommen hat und empfohlen, man soll besser ein Stück Käse essen. Der hatte panische Angst vor Eiweiß, weil das angeblich hochgradig nierenschädigend sei. Alles, was nur im Entferntsten mit Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln zu tun hatte, war für den Anabolika. Aber der hatte sowieso einen an der Klatsche. Ich musste ihn mal fotografieren beim Rudern, weil er bei seinen Internetkumpels angeben wollte. Dabei war der vor allem eins: total fett. Der hat auch immer behauptet, Ralf Möller habe bei einem Bekannten von ihm an ner Bude immer Schokolade gekauft und die kiloweise zum Masseaufbau gegessen. Und natürlich war jeder, er mehr Muckies als er hatte - also eigentlich jeder - Stoffer.


----------



## Metalic (17. November 2013)

Dem Kerl war aber schon bewusst, dass Eiweiß essentiell für den menschlichen Körper ist und man das einfach braucht? Unabhängig vom Kraftsport? 
Wer eine "vernünftige" und eiweißreiche Ernährung hat, kann auch gut und gerne auf den Eiweißshake verzichten. Der Shake ist nur deshalb so beliebt, weil die Mädels im Studio dann denken sie brauchen nichts mehr essen und die Typen glauben der Muskel wächst nur durch den Shake.
Ich selbst trinke auch direkt nach dem Training einen Shake weil ich über den Tag verteilt einfach nicht auf meinen Eiweißbedarf komme und es ist verhältnismäßig billig diese Art der Eiweißzufuhr. 
Was die anderen Mittelchen angeht, denk ich ist das alles raus geschmissenes Geld. Man muss ja nichtmal jeden Nährwert errechnen und seine Mahlzeiten abwiegen. Das sollen die Jungs und Mädels machen, die mit einem KFA von 5% auf der Bühne rum hüpfen. Für den "Otto-Normal-Sportler" reicht es meiner Meinung nach vollkommen aus, sich vernünftig zu ernähren. Sprich genug KH, EW und gute, ungesättigte Fettsäuren. 

Ein Kumpel von mir aus dem Studio hat aber einen großen "Vorteil". Bei ihm ist der Testosteron-Wert deutlich erhöht. Wurde ihm auch bereits vom Arzt attestiert. Der baut natürlich richtig fix seine Masse auf. Dafür ist er auch schon durchgeschwitzt wenn er sich nur umzieht


----------



## Teutonnen (17. November 2013)

Ich trink meist direkt nach dem Training einen (trainiere meist über den Mittag), weil ich die 1:30 Mittagszeit nicht brauche. 
-> ein Shake, paar Früchte, duschen und wieder an die Arbeit


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. November 2013)

Ich immer nachmittags, aber ohne shakes, ich esse da eher Quark 
plus Bananen


----------



## sfc (17. November 2013)

Quark esse ich immer vorm Schlafengehen.


----------



## mülla1 (17. November 2013)

Bei mir hängt es davon ab ob ich den Tag trainiere oder nicht. Ansonsten eine halbe bis dreiviertelstunde vorm training gibt's ne Banane und Nen Eiweißshake mit Wasser. Nach dem Training direkt eine Ladung Traubenzucker. wenn es dann was zuessen und so gab dann noch ordentlich Quark mit whey Pulver über die Nacht. 
An trainingsfreien Tagen gibt's dann morgens und abends jeweils einen whey shake mit Milch. 
Damit kommt man ganz gut hin. Was ich mir dann zwischendurch immer reinziehe sind viele Bananen (ist ja auch gut für den Magnesiumhaushalt).


----------



## Teutonnen (17. November 2013)

Quark mag ich überhaupt nicht. Ich nehme recht oft eine Scheibe Vollkornbrot mit Frischkäse, Salz und einer Scheibe Roastbeef drauf. Thunfisch mag ich auch recht gerne - Im Ei und Mehl gewendet, medium angebraten mit Zitronensaft und dann Rucolasalat dazu gibt's heute.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. November 2013)

Ich merke ich achte nicht genug auf meine Ernährung ^^ Naja habe jetzt ma wieder einiges gestellt, also weniger Kohlenhydrate und wenn nur mittags und morgens, dann viel Gemüse und Fleisch  Eiweißshakes hab ich noch nie probiert, werd ich mir vllt mal antun ^^ Bananen gehen halt immer  genauso wie Schinken und Joguhrt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. November 2013)

Ich machs genauso wenig 
Aber noch sind wir ja jung da geht das noch 
Wenn du aber aussehen willst wie lazar angelov dann musst du auf die Ernährung aufpassen


----------



## sfc (18. November 2013)

Das muss es einem aber auch wert sein. Streng nach Plan essen und sein Leben danach ausrichten, kann man schnell als Minderung der Lebensqualität sehen. Vor allem, wenn man noch andere Sachen außer Training zu tun hat^^


----------



## Beam39 (18. November 2013)

Abgesehen davon das Leute wie er damit ihr Geld verdienen und die Motivation, unter Anderem, ne andere ist und sie somit die nötige Zeit für sowas haben.

Ich hab nun auch mit ner Anabolen-Diät angefangen und zieh das mal 8-10 Wochen durch, mal gucken wies wird, ich berichte dann


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. November 2013)

Natürlich hat Angelov nen klasse Body, aber wer braucht den? Denke mal es ist besser man trainiert so, dass man sich selbst gefällt und dann guckt man wie man weiter macht...

Was ist denn eine Anabole Diät?


----------



## mülla1 (18. November 2013)

Naja ich finde nen Ziel sollte man sich trotzdem schon stecken.. Klar muss ja nicht gleich sowas krasses sein, aber mit Ziel trainiert es sich doch gleich leichter :p

Verzicht auf Kohlenhydrate  dabei allerdings das Eiweiß hochfahren. Hat dann den Sinn das man fett abbaut, aber die Muskeln erhalten bleiben. Man könnte es auch als definitionsphase bezeichnen


----------



## sfc (18. November 2013)

Das erreicht man auch mit einem leichten Kaloriendefizit und wenn man wie gehabt weitertrainiert. Ne anabole Diät finde ich total ekelhaft. Kohlenhydrate runterschrauben in der Diät, schadet nie. Aber sie fast gegen Null zu fahren, finde ich fragwürdig.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. November 2013)

Da ich ja grade eine Defiphase mache, werde ich mal die Kohlenhydrate runterschrauben, die Eiweiß zufuhr hoch und am besten noch einen Kalodefiziet versuchen, mal sehen wie das ist   Klar brauch man ein Ziel, aber das sollte eher erreichbar sein als Angelov 

Edit: Montags ist ja Bizeps und Brust, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich die Brust mit Kurzhanteln und ohne Hantelbank zu Hause am besten trainiere... Was trainiert ihr die Brust zu Hause? 

BTW: Bei mir ist's heute ein ausführliches Bi/Trizeps und Rücken/Schulter Training geworden


----------



## Beam39 (18. November 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Natürlich hat Angelov nen klasse Body, aber wer braucht den? Denke mal es ist besser man trainiert so, dass man sich selbst gefällt und dann guckt man wie man weiter macht...
> 
> Was ist denn eine Anabole Diät?


 
Das ist das beste was du machen kannst, hälst du dich daran formst du dir deinen eigenen optimalen Körper. Ich find diesen Diät-Wahn und so wenig wie möglich KFA-Wahn schlimm und schön finde ich das alles überhaupt nicht. Wichtig ist das du beim Training 110% gibst und nicht zuviel ******** frisst.

In einer Anabolen-Diät lässt du, wie von mülla erwähnt, jegliche Kohlenhydrate weg schraubst dagegen Fett- und Eiweißzufuhr hoch und bringst deinen Körper somit in Ketose, bedeutet dein Körper fängt, durch die fehlenden Kohlenhydrate als Energielieferant, an sich einen neuen Energielieferanten zu suchen was in dem Falle das Fett ist (verantwortlich dafür ist die Ausschüttung von Glucagon).

Man hat dann in einer Woche 1-2 Ladetage an dem du jeglichen Mist fressen musst um Energie fürs Training zu tanken.

Nachteil der Diät ist für manche der rapide Kraftnachlass, ich allerdings hab damit kaum Probleme und selbst wenn bin ich nach der Diät umso heißer drauf wieder die schweren Gewichte anzupacken 

Eklig finde ich das ganze überhaupt nicht, im Gegenteil. Ich darf sogut wie alles essen nur halt keine Kohlenhydrate, was absolut kein Problem darstellt für mich. Käse, Wurst, Fleisch etc. ist ja alles erlaubt und die Diät ist optimal für mich da ich eben aufgrund einer längeren Auszeit Speck angelegt hat welches man so am effektivsten bekämpft


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. November 2013)

Hm eine anabole Diät hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an  Werde erstmal das probieren was ich aktuell mache danach probier ich die vllt mal aus. Bisher hats mit dem Kaloriendefiziet gut geklappt, nur Kohlenhydrate hab ich massig gefressen, aber nur morgens-mittags ^^

Neuer Lieblingstrainingssong : Timber - Pitbull


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. November 2013)

Ach lazar ist nix gegen mich 
Bei so einer Diät hätte ich vielleicht schon nen einstelligen KFA 
Aber dafür fress ich einfach viel zu gerne ^^
Vielleicht mal vorm Sommer


----------



## Beam39 (19. November 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Aber dafür fress ich einfach viel zu gerne ^^



Frag mich mal.. Das habe ich Anfangs als "Problem" gesehen, ist allerdings absolut kein Thema unter folgender Voraussetzung: Du isst zu den richtigen Zeiten (Abends keine unnötigen Kohlenydrat etc.) und gibst jedesmal Gas beim Training sodass dein Körper jedesmal in den Nachbrenneffekt kommt, das ist alles.. Wir wollen schließlich keine Bodybuilder werden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. November 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Frag mich mal.. Das habe ich Anfangs als "Problem" gesehen, ist allerdings absolut kein Thema unter folgender Voraussetzung: Du isst zu den richtigen Zeiten (Abends keine unnötigen Kohlenydrat etc.) und gibst jedesmal Gas beim Training sodass dein Körper jedesmal in den Nachbrenneffekt kommt, das ist alles.. Wir wollen schließlich keine Bodybuilder werden.


 
Ich bin noch jung, zunehmen tu ich eh nicht, bloß mit einem harten Sixpack wird schwer.
ich muss mir mal nen neuen trainingsplan machen lassen....


----------



## Metalic (20. November 2013)

Die "Trainer" in den Studios haben doch eh meistens keine Ahnung. Schau dir mal den WKM Plan an. Ganzkörperplan der in den BB Foren immer wieder empfohlen wird. 
Bin nun seit etwas über einem Monat mir dem Plan dabei. Bisher bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. November 2013)

Welchen WKM Plan?
Ich dachte eigentlich an Split....
Die trainer in dem Studio haben Ahnung, ist ja nicht McFit oder so


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (20. November 2013)

Wo gehst du dann hin? Fitness First?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. November 2013)

Nein ich bin in einem Box Studio, mit Fitness bereich, Sauna und Co.


----------



## Metalic (20. November 2013)

Die Trainer der fitnessketten sollen ja sowieso eher Deko als Fachpersonal sein. Aber auch bei mir sind die Trainer kaum zu gebrauchen. Und ich gehe in ein kleines privates. 
Ein paar Seiten vorher habe ich drei Teile eines Artikels zum Wkm Plan gepostet. 
Soll für "Anfänger" besser sein als ein Split.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. November 2013)

Richtiger Anfänger bin ich aber nicht


----------



## Metalic (20. November 2013)

Ließ dir mal meine drei links durch. Der Kerl ist auch kein Anfänger mehr


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. November 2013)

Mach ich 
Ich geh jetzt eh bald ins Training mal sehen ob ich den mal ausprobier.


----------



## sfc (20. November 2013)

Das mit den ahnungslosen Trainern stimmt schon. Teilweise vergeben die nur noch irgendwelche Einheitspläne, die hauptsache schnell erklärt sind. Die gucken noch nicht mal, ob die Leute ihre Sachen richtig machen. Neulich schlich auch einer von denen wieder durch den Freihantelbereich und hat da aufgeräumt. Dass da gleich mehrere 16-Jährige richtig fies geschummelt haben bei viel zu viel Gewicht, hat den gar nicht erst interessiert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. November 2013)

Nach welchem Trainingsplan trainierst du denn sfc?

 Poste einfach mal, vielleicht schau ich mir was ab  Split oder GK?
Schummeln tun sie alle, und wenn ich ein Fehler mach und der Trainer das sieht hat mich da schon mal einer drauf angesprochen


----------



## sfc (20. November 2013)

Ich mache im Moment einen Dreiersplit, den ich wo abgeschrieben und modifiziert habe^^ Kann ich dir die Tage ja mal schicken, habe ich glaube ich wo gespeichert. Diese Woche mache ich aber ne kleine Auszeit, wo sich meine Knie usw. erholen könnrn, damit sie für meinen neuen Plan nächste Woche gerüstet sind. Den habe ich aber noch nicht zusammengestellt und schau mal übers WE, was ich da mache.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. November 2013)

Kannst du gerne mal schicken, keine Sorge die Gewichte pass ich schon selber an 
Ich bin dann mal auf den Weg, mal schauen ob ich was neues ausprobier.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. November 2013)

@teutonnen 

Heut Nachmittag die Übung mal gemacht. Geht eigentlich gut, aber seitdem leichtes Ziehen im unteren Wirbelsäulenbereich ( da so ich die Rückenschmerzen hatte)
Ist das jetzt ein gutes der ein schlechtes Zeichen?


----------



## Metalic (20. November 2013)

Was für eine Übung? Trainierst du denn den Rücken? Besonders wichtig der untere Rücken!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. November 2013)

Die, die Teutonnen mir irgendwo am Anfang beschrieben und empfohlen hatte.


----------



## frisuba (20. November 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das ist das beste was du machen kannst, hälst du dich daran formst du dir deinen eigenen optimalen Körper. Ich find diesen Diät-Wahn und so wenig wie möglich KFA-Wahn schlimm und schön finde ich das alles überhaupt nicht. Wichtig ist das du beim Training 110% gibst und nicht zuviel ******** frisst.  In einer Anabolen-Diät lässt du, wie von mülla erwähnt, jegliche Kohlenhydrate weg schraubst dagegen Fett- und Eiweißzufuhr hoch und bringst deinen Körper somit in Ketose, bedeutet dein Körper fängt, durch die fehlenden Kohlenhydrate als Energielieferant, an sich einen neuen Energielieferanten zu suchen was in dem Falle das Fett ist (verantwortlich dafür ist die Ausschüttung von Glucagon).  Man hat dann in einer Woche 1-2 Ladetage an dem du jeglichen Mist fressen musst um Energie fürs Training zu tanken.  Nachteil der Diät ist für manche der rapide Kraftnachlass, ich allerdings hab damit kaum Probleme und selbst wenn bin ich nach der Diät umso heißer drauf wieder die schweren Gewichte anzupacken   Eklig finde ich das ganze überhaupt nicht, im Gegenteil. Ich darf sogut wie alles essen nur halt keine Kohlenhydrate, was absolut kein Problem darstellt für mich. Käse, Wurst, Fleisch etc. ist ja alles erlaubt und die Diät ist optimal für mich da ich eben aufgrund einer längeren Auszeit Speck angelegt hat welches man so am effektivsten bekämpft


Also ich esse einfach etwas weniger und mache mehr Sport. In den Ferien jeden Tag schwimmen gewesen. Ich bin nach den sechs Wochen über das Wasser geflogen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (20. November 2013)

frisuba schrieb:


> Also ich esse einfach etwas weniger und mache mehr Sport. In den Ferien jeden Tag schwimmen gewesen. Ich bin nach den sechs Wochen über das Wasser geflogen



Das mit dem schwimmen habe ich auch mal in den Ferien gemacht, seit dem habe ich eine ganz gute Rückenmuskulatur


----------



## frisuba (20. November 2013)

Ich bin die sechs Wochen nur Delle geschwommen. Trotz der kleinen Speckschicht war der Sixpack zu sehen


----------



## Metalic (20. November 2013)

Habe derzeit nur mein Handy zur habe und keine Lust die Übung zu suchen.  
Kann es denn sein, dass das ziehen einfach nur eine Art Muskelkater ist weil die Übung ungewohnt und neu ist? 
Von den bereits erwähnten "super Trainern" wissen nämlich auch nicht alle wie man den Rücken stärkt. Wie gesagt der untere Rücken ist sehr sehr wichtig. 
Wenn es richtige schmerzen sind geh lieber zum Arzt.


----------



## Beam39 (21. November 2013)

Bei Rückenschmerzen wäre ich grundsätzlich vorsichtig, wobei die Verletzungen bei solch einer Übung quasi gen 0 gehen. Tippe deswegen auch auf Muskelkater. Is es nach spätestens 3-4 Tagen nicht weg is es kein Muskelkater mehr.

Ich hatte in meiner 3 jährigen Boxerzeit extremste Rückenschmerzen im unteren Rückenbereich und mit schlimm mein ich wirklich schlimm.. Nachdem hinlegen im Bett hab ich erstmal ne Minute mit schmerzen aufgrund der Entlastung gekämpft, konnte mich nicht ohne Schmerzen hinsetzen.. Ich hab irgendwann angefangen mit der Schmerzen zu leben und sie im Alltag zu betäuben sodass sie sich nur beim ins Bett gehen zeigten. Zum Arzt bin ich aus Prinzip nicht gegangen, war doch der harte starke Boxer 

Naja die Schmerzen zogen sich bis zu dem Punkt hin an dem ich anfing richtiges Kreuzheben zu machen, vor etwa 2 Jahren. Seitdem bin ich absolut schmerzfrei und hab mir die Schmerzen wegtrainiert. Selbst mit sehr schweren Gewichten keinerlei Probleme mit Schmerzen..

Beim nem Kumpel wars genau andersrum. Der hat sich beim Kniebeugen nen Nerv eingeklemmt sodass er kein Kreuzheben und Kniebeugen machen konnte und geht jetzt zur Gymnastik..


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. November 2013)

Braucht jemand noch ne Hantelbank? Bei Amazon Cybermonday ist eine im Angebot


----------



## Silverlake (23. November 2013)

Darf ich mal fragen wie lange ihr schon krafttraining betreibt und wie viel ihr drückt?

Ich bin jetzt 7 Monate dabei und drücke 72,5kg bei 8 WDH (genau so viel wie ich wiege )


----------



## rumor (24. November 2013)

Also dann reihe ich mich mal ein:

Ich geh seit gut 2 Jahren, mit Unterbrechungen, ins Studio, mach aber hauptsächlich leichtes Konditions und Krafttraining als Ausgleich und um dem Rücken zu mehr standkraft zu verhelfen. Der Muskelaufbau ist eher zweitrangig.
Aufm Fahrrad guck ich gerne Dragon Ball Z mit'm Handy. Hört sich komisch an, aber das ganze ist derart ablenkend und trotzdem immer das selbe das da auch ne Stunde mal ganz schnell rum geht


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2013)

Silverlake schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen wie lange ihr schon krafttraining betreibt und wie viel ihr drückt?


 

Angefangen im August mit 10.0, gestern hab ich 2.5kg pro Seite (von 20 auf jetzt 22.5) draufgelegt - und bin bei 10 WDH plus 5 SuperSlow* und anschliessend negativen Dips fast verreckt. 

*Normal mache ich 2 sek runter, 1 halten, 2 sek rauf. Bei SS 5-3-5.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. November 2013)

Drücken als mit Langhantel tu ich nicht 
Nur Schrägbankdrücken und Bankdrücken mit Kurzhanteln.


----------



## Jahai (27. November 2013)

Hey ihr erfahrenen Kraftsportler,
ich hätte da mal ein paar fragen, weil ich selber langsam einsehe, dass auch ich mal was für meinen Körper tun sollte 
Mir stellt sich die Frage, ob auch gute Ergebnisse erzielen kann wenn ich Zuhause trainiere oder ist ein Studio sehr viel effektiver?
Bisherige sportliche Erfahrungen sind 11 Jahre Fußball und dadurch entstandene gute Ausdauer, Beinmuskulatur und Disziplin. Hab mich auch mal bei nem Trainer erkundigt der mir folgenden Plan für Zuhause empfohlen hat:
4x 12 Kniebeugen
4x 8 Rumpfheben
3x 12 Liegestütz
3x 10-12 Klimmzüge
2x 15 Seitheben
2x 18 Wadenheben
2x 15 Bizeps-Curls
2x 15 Trizeps-Überkopfdrücken
2x 15 Crunchs

Ziehe diesen Plan jetzt seit 2 Wochen immer Montags,Mittwochs und Freitags durch und merke schon, dass ich die Anzahl der Wiederholungen teils gut erhöhen kann. 
Jetzt meine Frage an euch: Lohnt es sich mehr, wenn ich diesen Plan ein paar Monate+ durchziehe oder habe ich mehr davon wenn ich ins Studio gehe und einen GK-Plan nehme?
An Geräten habe ich nur eine Klimmzugstange und Kurzhanteln Zuhause und denke auch nicht, dass ich mir da noch großartig mehr zulegen würde.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. November 2013)

Ich finde es im Fitnessstudio besser, da ich lieber mit Geräten trainiere, allerdings muss man finde ich auch der Typ dafür sein, denn wenn man die anderen vllt besser trainierten sieht, kann es sein, dass man keine Lust mehr hat...


----------



## Metalic (27. November 2013)

Zu Hause die Übungen durchziehen finde ich nach ner Weile eigentlich nicht so leicht. Es sei denn du hast die ganzen Lang- und Kurzhantel zu Hause bzw. die Möglichkeit die Klimmzüge zu machen. Und selbst wenn alles da wäre, ich glaube mir würde nach ner Weile die Motivation fehlen das allein zu Hause durch zuziehen. 
Auch kommen mir die Wiederholungen der Übungen sehr hoch vor. Ich habe mal gelernt dass man mit vielen Wiederholungen dafür weniger Gewicht eher die Muskelausdauer trainiert. Den Muskelzuwachs aber eher mit weniger Wiederholungen dafür mehr Gewicht antreibt. Mag sein dass ich da falsch liege aber so habe ich es eben mal aufgeschnappt. Und alles in einem "Durchgang" an einem Tag ist glaube ich auch nicht so optimal.


----------



## Silverlake (27. November 2013)

Naja, wenn man die "Muskelprotze" sieht bekommt man doch eigentlich eher Lust weiter zu trainieren und Gas zu geben. Bei mir jedenfalls. 

Ich hatte auch mal ganz am Anfang Zuhause trainieren aber nach ner zeit ist es einem zu eintönig. Im Fitnessstudio bekommt man mehr Lust aufs Training wegen dem Umfeld. Zumal auch mehr Übungen wegen den Gewichten und Geräten vorhanden sind

Edit: für den muskelaufbau sind 6-8 Wiederholung vorgesehen


----------



## Jahai (27. November 2013)

An Motivation oder Disziplin sowas durch zu ziehen mangelt es nicht, auch wenn ich andere besser trainierte sehe, spornt mich das mehr an, da bin ich zu ehrgeizig zu  
Der entscheidende Faktor ist für mich halt die Effektivität. Da weiß ich halt nicht, ob es nicht doch sinnvoller ist ins Studio zu gehen. 
Da ist nämlich schon das erste: Zuhause habe ich keine Langhantel  
Also findet ihr es sinnvoller wenn ich erstmal ins Studio gehen würde und zum Beispiel den normalen WKM Plan durchziehe?


----------



## Silverlake (27. November 2013)

Ja auf jeden fall


----------



## Metalic (27. November 2013)

Wenn du die Zeit und das Geld über hast würde ich auch in ein Studio gehen. Lass dich dort aber bloß nicht von den unqualifizierten Studenten/Trainern "beraten". Die Jungs und Mädels drücken eh in fast allen Studios den Anfängern den selben Sinnlos-Plan aufs Auge nur damit man beschäftigt ist und nicht nervt. Immer wieder 2er oder 3er Split. Habe mich durch seeeeehr viel Lektüre gewühlt und diese Split Pläne sollen eher ungeeignet sein für Anfänger. Mit dem WKM Plan bist schon gut dabei wenn du die Übungen kannst. Sind ja nciht viele. Wichtig ist halt dass du sie sauber hinbekommst.


----------



## Jahai (27. November 2013)

Alles klar, dann heißt es wohl ab ins Studio  
Geld und Zeit ist vorhanden, und wenn gehe ich da sowieso schon mit nem fertigen Plan ala WKM hin  
Ich werde dann die ersten Wochen erstmal nur auf die Technik achten und dann richtig anfangen  
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Beratung


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. November 2013)

Viel Spass  Wir helfen gerne


----------



## Metalic (27. November 2013)

Ich schrieb es hier ja auch schon. Bin ja auch erst seit ca 10 Monaten dabei. Angefangen mit der typischen Beschäftigungstherapie der Trainer. Dann lange einen 2er Split gemacht. War natürlich nicht umsonst, aber mittlerweile weiß ich, ich hätte es besser machen können. WKM bin ich nun auch knapp einen Monat dabei. Bisher sehr zufrieden. Anfangs dachte ich auch es ist zu wenig. Aber wenn du bei den Übungen erstmal aufs Gewicht kommst schlaucht das enorm. Gehe jeden zweiten Tag. Brauche den einen Tag Ruhe mittlerweile auch. Meine Beine merke ich heute immernoch von den Kniebeugen am Montag. Kreuzheben hat mir heute nochmal den Rest gegeben  Also man merkt noch einer kurzen Zeit wirklich das der Körper richtig arbeiten muss trotz so weniger Übungen. Also von mir aus gibts ein großes Plus für den WKM Plan. Wie gesagt, achte nur unbedingt drauf dass du die Übungen sauber ausführst und nicht zu viele Wiederholungen. 8-12. Und geh nie bis zum Muskelversagen. Aber das wirst ja alles schon wissen


----------



## sfc (27. November 2013)

ich halte von solchen Heilsversprechen und Wunderplänen nun echt nichts mehr. Einige erfahrene Leute würden dir widersprechen, weil sie völlig andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Andere warnen da sogar vor. Andreas Müller, mehrfacher Meister im Natural Bodybiulding etwa, hält nicht sonderlich viel davon, allein oder hauptsächlich auf die vielgelobten Grundübungen zu setzen. Je nach körperlichen Voraussetzungen kann das nämlich auch ziemlich in die Hose gehen. Würde ich zum Beispiel nach WKM trainieren, bräuchte ich nächstes Jahr neue Kniegelenke. Auch die körperliche Belastung auf der Arbeit kann bestimmte Übungen/Pläne untergraben. Was ich damit sagen will: Es gibt keine Wunderpläne. Manche fahren besser mit X, manche besser mit Y. Was einem selbst am besten liegt, muss man schon selbst herausfinden. Am Ende ist die ständige Abwechslung noch das beste, was deine Muskeln wachsen lässt


----------



## rumor (28. November 2013)

Um mal nen Stein für mein Studio zu brechen: die gehen sehr speziell auf die Leute ein. Angefangen beim Beruf, körperliche Vorraussetzungen, Ernährung und alle 4 Wochen (wenn man will) Kontrolle der Übungen usw.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (28. November 2013)

Dann gehst du aber nicht zu großen Ketten wie McFit und Fitness First oder?  Denke auch mal deins liegt in einer anderen Preisregion ^^


----------



## rumor (28. November 2013)

Ich Zahl 38€ im Monat, inkl. Saunalandschaft, Kurse, Betreuung und gelegentliche Feste. McFit und Konsorten sind mir ehrlich gesagt zu unpersönlich und da wo ich reingeschaut hab auch zu ungepflegt.  Pfitzenmeier liegt preislich noch ne gaaaaaaanze Latte höher, bietet aber auch nochmal mehr.   Knappe 40€ im Monat find ich hier für das gebotene echt okay.

Edit: http://www.hfc-ma.de


----------



## Metalic (28. November 2013)

So sollte es ja auch sein finde ich. Nur leider ist es selten der Fall dass man so betreut wird.
Selber bin ich in einem kleinen, privaten Studio angemeldet. Zahle 40€ im Monat für Studio, Saune und Getränkeflat. Nur selbst in einem privatem Studio mit ausgebildetem Personal ist die Beratung oft mies. Kreuzheben z.B. musste ich mir quasi selbst beibringen bzw. paar Leute anhauen die es können. Die Chefin konnte es mir nicht zeigen


----------



## sfc (28. November 2013)

Lustigerweise kümmerst es in dem 40 Euro-Studio, wo ich im Moment bin, keiner dram, wie die Leute trainieren. Selbst wenn da noch so viele 16-Jährige windschief mit bandscheibenfeindlicher Rückenunterstützung ihre Bizepscurls machen. Ich war allerdings mal in nem 16,99-Studio, da kam der Trainer sogar am Ende meines Trainings zu mir und hat mir, nachdem er mich wohl die ganze Zeit beobachtet hatte, Verbesserungsvorschläge gegeben, wie ich mit einer anderen Reihenfolge bei den Übungen mehr Pump habe. Es liegt also nicht immer am Preis.


----------



## rumor (28. November 2013)

Die Dinger wachsen doch wie Pilze... Da darf man getrost wechseln wenn einem die Beratung nicht passt.


----------



## Metalic (28. November 2013)

Wenn da nicht diesen fiesen Verträge wären...


----------



## mülla1 (28. November 2013)

Mit ekeligen chronischen und ärztlich attestieren Krankheiten bin ich is jetzt immer gut raus gekommen :O


----------



## Metalic (28. November 2013)

mülla dieses "Glück" hat aber nicht jeder  Wobei tauschen möchte ich auch nicht


----------



## rumor (29. November 2013)

Ich würde jetzt auch sagen das man da irgendwie raus kommt. 
Wer sich natürlich gleich nen 2 Jahres vertrag reinzieht muss gucken wie er dem Studio "unsympathisch" wird


----------



## Beam39 (29. November 2013)

Gar kein Problem. Jegliche Hanteln die benutzt werden mit Schwung auf den Boden schmeissen nach dem Ende der Übung, nicht zurückräumen und brüllen wie nen Geisteskranker, dann geht das ganz schnell.

Ich war auch mal beim Probetraining mit 2 Freunden in sonem ekligen edlen Laden wo die Geräte halbe Roboter sind, im gesamten Trainingsbereich die Wände mit Monitoren tapeziert waren und das ganze eher nem Krankenhaus geglichen hat. Von den Leuten die dort trainieren mal ganz abgesehen. Der eine von uns der dort trainiert hat wollte unbedingt das mein Kumpel und ich (im selben Studio) mal dort trainieren weils uns bestimmt gefallen würde.

Mein Kumpel hatte nen Tank-Top an und ich ganz normal im Shirt, schon allein der Gang durch diesen Laden war unangenehm. Wir wurden von jedem komisch angeglotzt weil wir halt nicht 0815 aussehen sondern etwas mehr drauf haben, beim Trainieren genauso. Die Freihanteln haben schon bei 40kg aufgehört und überhaupt kam ich mit diesen unterdimensionierten High-Tech-Geräten null klar, schweres Kreuzheben war ebenso nicht möglich.

Irgendwann kam auch son Futzi daher und meinte nur das es hier nicht gern gesehen wird im Tank-Top rumzulaufen weil das ein Fitness-Center seie und keine Bodybuilding-Bude und man sich von jeglichen Anzeichen auf Steroid-Missbrauch im Studio distanzieren will. Bis zu dem Satz mit den Steroiden war mir alles egal, aber mir von irgendeinem Idioten vorwerfen lassen zu müssen Steroide zu nehmen geht für mich gar nicht.

Hab ihm dann kurzerhand meine Meinung gesagt und wir sind wieder zurück in unsern "Schuppen". Da geh ich rein, werf meine CD rein, bin unter Leuten die diszipliniert und hart trainieren und man wird auch nicht dumm angeguckt. Geräte brauch ich eh fast keine von daher..


----------



## rumor (1. Dezember 2013)

Kurzhantel bis 40 ??? 
Das würde bei uns nen Aufstand geben.
Das Studio ist etwas unterteilt: wer kein Cardio usw. Will kann nur "the Rock" buchen 
Eisenbeisser sag ich zu denen immer  da gibt's weniger Technik, dafür mehr Gewichte.
Und zu den Jungs und Mädels gehn alle gerne mal hoch 

Ich weis ja nicht wo ihr alle wohnt, aber ich glaub ich bleib am besten wo ich bin


----------



## Azrael1512 (1. Dezember 2013)

Zur Zeit trainiere ich zu Hause, damit ich ein wenig mehr Zeit für meinen kleinen Jungen habe. 

Sonst trainiere ich aber auch eher in einem Gesundheitszentrum. Da muss ich beim Kreuzheben auch immer aufpassen welche Trainer da unterwegs sind. Mal sehen wie lange ich da noch bleibe. 9 Monate ist der Vertrag erstmal eingefroren: Elternzeit


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Dezember 2013)

rumor schrieb:


> Kurzhantel bis 40 ???
> Das würde bei uns nen Aufstand geben.


 
Wir haben bei uns nur KH bis 30kg im öffentlichen Bereich und die LH geht auch nur bis 100kg.  
Dafür einen separaten Raum für Bodybuilder mit eigener Musikanlage, Sauna, Massage, gedämpftem Boden, einer ganzen Wand voll mit verschiedenen Gewichten (ich glaub 1, 5, 10 und 15kg-Scheiben) und halt dem ganzen Kram, den man für die individuelle Anpassung braucht. Die ganzen Dienste sind ohne Anmeldung verfügbar, dafür kostet es dann auch etwas mehr, wenn man in diesen Bereich will. Für CHF 600 (je nach Krankenkasse übernehmen die bis zu 250.- davon) pro Jahr kann man aber nicht viel sagen.


----------



## Beam39 (1. Dezember 2013)

rumor schrieb:


> Kurzhantel bis 40 ???
> Das würde bei uns nen Aufstand geben.
> Das Studio ist etwas unterteilt: wer kein Cardio usw. Will kann nur "the Rock" buchen
> Eisenbeisser sag ich zu denen immer  da gibt's weniger Technik, dafür mehr Gewichte.
> ...


 
Das mit der Technik ist sowieso immer ne Sache für sich. Früher bin ich immer sofort zu den Leuten hin wenn ich gesehen hab die Brechen sich beim Kreuzheben gleich den Rücken, aber die Herrschaften meinen immer alles besser zu wissen, von daher hab ichs sein gelassen. 90% von denen die mit schweren Gewichten falsch trainierten sehe ich heute nicht mehr.

Aber ich muss ehrlich gestehen das selbst meine Form beim Kreuzheben in den letzten 2-3 Wiederholungen marginal nachlässt und nicht mehr perfekt ist, das ist beim schweren Kreuzheben nicht vermeidbar.

Ich kenne aber mehr Leute die sich bei Kniebeugen die Bandscheiben auseinandergenommen haben, die Übung verzeiht bei höheren Gewichten echt keinerlei Fehler..


----------



## Jolly91 (1. Dezember 2013)

Beim Kniebeugen liegt die Hantel eben auf der hinteren Schulter, beim Kreuzheben hat man die in der Hand. Und wen man beim beugen runter geht, und die Rückenstabilität nachlassen sollte, wäre es sowieso das beste, gleich runter auf höhe der Sicherheitsablagen zu gehen, und die Hantel  abzulegen.

Aber ein Studio, in dem es nur möglich ist, die Stange bis 100Kg zu beladen wäre nichts für mich. Da müsste ich ja Powercleans statt Kreuzheben machen.


----------



## Azrael1512 (1. Dezember 2013)

So hohe Gewichte brauche ich noch nicht, ich trainiere zwar seit 4 Jahren habe aber auch 3 Jahre mit absolut schlechter Technik verschwendet. 
Habe quasi von einem Jahr nochmal komplett neu angefangen.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Dezember 2013)

Wie gesagt, das ist im offenen Bereich so, dafür ist das Abo auch 50.- billiger. Im "Profibereich" kannst du dann glaub ich bis 350kg draufladen (keine Ahnung, solange ich gewichtsmässig noch nicht in der Liga spiele, kaufe ich auch nur das billigere Abo )


----------



## maxmueller92 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hey Teutonnen ich hab grad gelesen dass du Krav Maga machst, damit wollte ich demnächst evtl. auch mal anfangen.
Wie ist da das Training so aufgebaut und was für Übungen macht man denn da? Und was ist deine Erfahrung mit dem Kampfsport?


----------



## Metalic (1. Dezember 2013)

Mache nun auch erst seit ein paar Wochen die "großen" Übungen wie Kreuzheben und Kniebeugen. Habe die ersten Trainingstage (jetzt natürlich auch noch) sehr darauf geachtet, die Übungen so sauber wie möglich auszuführen. Dafür auch ne Menge Wiederholungen ohne groß Gewichte aufzulegen. Also nur mit der Langhantel (20kg).
Entweder habe ich mich am Freitag doof bewegt oder ich habe mir bei den Kniebeugen (glaube es kommt daher) etwas eingeklemmt. Was ich natürlich nicht hoffe. Könnte auch sein dass es die Muskeln in den Beinen sind die so langsam aus dem Winterschlaf erwachen. Zumindest habe ich im linken Bein ein leichtes ziehen bei den Übungen. Geht von der Hüfte bis zum Knie. Merke ich jetzt immer noch so leicht. Sind keine Schmerzen, nur ein "ziehen" als wenn man sich was eingeklemmt hat. Ich hoffe mal es sind nur die Muskeln


----------



## rumor (1. Dezember 2013)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Hey Teutonnen ich hab grad gelesen dass du Krav Maga machst, damit wollte ich demnächst evtl. auch mal anfangen. Wie ist da das Training so aufgebaut und was für Übungen macht man denn da? Und was ist deine Erfahrung mit dem Kampfsport?



Mein Bruder macht die Nummer seit 2 Jahren. Ist ne harte Nummer. Hab's mir mal genauer angesehen und es hat recht wenig mit klassischen Martial Arts oder Boxen zu tun.
Ist halt 100% Selbstverteidigung, und das durch 95% Angriff.
Bei meinem Bruder wird viel Wert auf Ausdauer und Schnellkraft gelegt. 2 mal die Woche Training, und samstags Sparring <--- sehr witzig wenn dich ne 14 jährige mit 35 Kilo Kampfgewicht so richtig zerlegt


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Dezember 2013)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Hey Teutonnen ich hab grad gelesen dass du Krav Maga machst, damit wollte ich demnächst evtl. auch mal anfangen.
> Wie ist da das Training so aufgebaut und was für Übungen macht man denn da? Und was ist deine Erfahrung mit dem Kampfsport?




Erfahrung hatte ich vorher gar keine, halt das Bisschen vom Wehrdienst (aber als Sani war das auch nicht wirklich viel). Ich hab vorher 6 Jahre lang Unihockey gespielt und dachte irgendwann, dass jetzt etwas komplett anderes her muss. Dabei bin ich zufällig auf diese Schule gestossen, welche praktischerweise 800m von hier weg liegt.


Ich bin vom Training her noch beim Abhärten (bin auch erst 2 Monate dabei), viel Technik mache ich derzeit noch nicht. Ich denke, so anfang Februar komme ich dann auch in die Technikgruppe  und bis dahin lasse ich mich vermöbeln und gehe fleissig ins Studio, um  fit zu werden.

Salopp gesehen haben wir etwa 30 Minuten Einlaufen (15 Minuten Joggen, 5 Minuten Sprints, 10 Minuten Pulsberuhigung und ausgiebiges Dehnen).
Anschliessend 45 Minuten Kraftausdauer-Training nach Calisthenics-Vorbild.
Dann trainieren die Fortgeschrittenen ihre Techniken und ich mache mit 2 anderen Neulingen und einem Trainer halt Abhärtungstraining (Arme, Beine, Rumpf... das Übliche halt). Trainingsdauer ist von 1945-2215.

3x die Woche ist Training (Montag, Mittwoch, Freitag) und wer will kann am Samstag auch hin, dann ist aber kein Krav Maga sondern ein reiner Selbstverteidigungskurs für Personen im öffentlichen Dienst, also Bullen, Securitas usw.



Je nach dem, wie mein Arbeitsplan das zulässt (Krankenpfleger) bin ich Samstags auch da oder halt nicht, der Kurs ist abends um 1800 und ich hab je nach Dienstplan erst um 1900 Schluss.


----------



## maxmueller92 (1. Dezember 2013)

Ja das klingt ja mal ganz gut, nicht nur wegen der selbstverteidigung sondern weil ich auch mal ein regelmäßiges Training brauche.
Nur so nebenbei..Ich bin zwar belastbar und hab kein Problem damit Bewegungsabläufe zu trainieren, aber meine Raucherlunge lässt mich nach 1000m echt alt aussehen und der Begriff dehnbar ist bei mir garnicht vorhanden (bei allen Sportarten die ich bis jetzt ausgeübt hab war das halt nicht notwendig). Kann ich da trotzdem so aufkreuzen und mir das einfach dort antrainieren, oder sollte ich jetzt lieber noch 2, 3 Monate Wert auf Ausdauersport legen und dann erst zu den Krav Maga Stunden gehen?


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du im Training jeweils dein Bestes gibst, kommt eine gewisse Ausdauer und Beweglichkeit von ganz alleine. 
Du solltest einfach nach jedem Training am Ende sein, dann schiebt sich diese Grenze mit der Zeit immer weiter nach hinten. Der Leiter sagt immer, hierbei gäbe es nur 3 Währungen: Blut, Schweiss und Tränen und verdammt, der Typ hat Recht. 


Ich hab mich während den 2 Monaten von 1900m in 12 Minuten auf 2500m gesteigert, 4kg abgenommen und da geht sicher noch mehr. Ok, ich mache nebenbei noch 2x die Woche Maximalkraft- und Ausdauertraining (HIT) aber merken wirst du es ganz bestimmt auch so. Besonders die ersten paar Trainings.


----------



## MisterLaggy (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Jungs,
Ich will demnächst auch "richtig" mit dem Kraftsport anfangen. Bisher habe ich 2 mal die Woche Tischtennis und 1 mal Schulsport. Im TT wird viel Wert auf Schnelligkeit und Ausdauer gelegt. Ich hab schon vom WKM Plan gehört. Ein Hindernis wäre aber, dass ich erst mal zu Hause trainieren möchte. Im Moment habe ich keinen Plan von Trainingsplänen, deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob mir jemand ein Buch oder eine Website oder gar einen speziellen Trainingsplan empfehlen kann.


----------



## Teutonnen (2. Dezember 2013)

Schau dir mal Calisthenics an, dafür brauchst du auch keine Ausrüstung zu kaufen.


----------



## Azrael1512 (2. Dezember 2013)

Also ich bin nebenbei auf Muskelschmiede am lesen, da sind schon echt viele Pläne vorgestellt. Ich finde die soweit ganz gut.


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. Dezember 2013)

Habe gerade mal diesen thread entdeckt. Hatte nicht gedacht, dass sich hier auch Leute ausm Bodybuilding-Bereich wie ich befinden. Allerdings habe ich durchs überfliegen nur Leute gesehen, die entweder einen Kampfsport betreiben oder anfangen bzw. es nur unregelmäßig tun und kein richtiges (natural) bodybuilding. Gibts hier auch solche ?   Für mich ist die Technik und die Spiele eine spaßige, interessante und hilfreiche Ergänzung zu dem Leben da draußen neben dem Bodybuilding.   Wenn man ordentlich fertig ist vom Training, sein Essen hinter sich hat und nur noch ruhen möchte, ist das Gaming echt perfekt. Spaß haben, was für den Kopf, die Koordination tun und dabei entspannen.


----------



## Azrael1512 (3. Dezember 2013)

Also als Bodybuilder würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen, eher als Fitness Freak. 

Ich bin auch noch ganz am Anfang vom Muskelaufbau. Ich gehe aber schon so weit, dass ich 70-90% auf meine Ernährung achte und 4mal die Woche trainiere. 

Ich liebe es als Ausgleich zur Arbeit und der Zeit mit der Familie. Ebenso genieße ich die Zeit am PC. Am liebsten hätte ich noch 2 zusätzliche Wochentage für alle meine Hobbys um die ein wenig besser mit Familie/Beruf unter einen Hut zu bringen. 

Ich wollte auch schon immer mal ein kleines Trainingslog irgendwo führen. Um meine Motivation und die Fortschritte mit anderen zu diskutieren. Ich weiß nur nicht ob das hier richtig untergebracht wäre.


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. Dezember 2013)

Bodybuilding ist nunmal kein Hobby, sondern ein Lifestyle. Das ist eine Entscheidung, die man fürs Leben trifft. Wenn man sie trifft, muss man aber einiges an Vorwissen haben.  Bodybuilding bedeutet nicht, strikte Trainingspläne zu haben, streng kontrolliertes Essen aufs Gramm abgewogen.  Man kann da in ganz versch. Gruppierungen kommen, wie man sehr gut an populären Youtubern sehen kann:  Alon Gabbay (Der auf Leidenschaft setzt und Körpergefühl, bevorteilt ist mit guter Genetik)  Flyinguwe (Der Kampfsport und Fitness verbunden hat und im Alltag sehr locker mit der Ernährung umgeht, aber im Training sehr viele versch. neue Reize setzt)  Mischa Janiec (hervorragende Genetik, detailliert ausgearbeitete Ernährung, perfektioniertes Training)  Karless (vegane Ernährung, aber mit Freiheiten (viel Fruchtzucker) und professionelles Wissen, hartes strenges Training, arbeitet viel mit Systemen)  Nur die paar als Beispiel. Alle natural, alle anders,  alle bodybuilder.


----------



## Azrael1512 (3. Dezember 2013)

Also auf dem Level bin ich bei weitem nicht. 
Ich kenne alle, die du aufgezählt hast und gucke auch gerne die Videos. 
Allerdings bekomme ich es einfach nur schwer hin das mit meinem Leben konform zu bekommen. Das mit dem Training klappt ganz gut, aber das mit der Ernährung halt nicht zu 100 Prozent.
Und da mein kleiner Junge noch keine 3 Monate alt ist, ist an viel Schlaf auch nicht zu denken. 

Ich glaube aber schon, dass ich ganz gut dabei bin für einen Hobby Sportler. 

Zur Zeit kann ich mir das Training zu Hause ganz gut einteilen. Ab Januar habe ich ein wenig mehr Zeit und da will ich versuchen alles raus zu holen was geht.


----------



## Beam39 (3. Dezember 2013)

Azrael1512 schrieb:


> Also auf dem Level bin ich bei weitem nicht.
> Ich kenne alle, die du aufgezählt hast und gucke auch gerne die Videos.
> Allerdings bekomme ich es einfach nur schwer hin das mit meinem Leben konform zu bekommen. Das mit dem Training klappt ganz gut, aber das mit der Ernährung halt nicht zu 100 Prozent.
> Und da mein kleiner Junge noch keine 3 Monate alt ist, ist an viel Schlaf auch nicht zu denken.
> ...


 
Ich hab das schon paar Posts vorher angesprochen. Ich bin mittlerweile auch viele jahre dabei im BB/ Kraftsportbereich. 

Ich hab ne Zeitlang auch krampfhaft versucht die perfekte Ernährung durchzuziehen, hab meine Mahlzeiten stellenweise sogar gewogen und habe versucht immer zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten zu essen und aufs Gramm genau auf meine tägliche Dosis Eiweiß etc. zu kommen. Rückblickend war das alles für die Katz da mein Körper 0 darauf angesprochen hat.

Abgesehen davon war das gar nicht vereinbar mit meinem Alltag und hat mehr demotiviert als motiviert. Bin umgestiegen auf ausgewogene Eiweiß - und Kohlenhydratreiche Ernährung mit wenig Zucker und konnte ab dem Punkt richtige Schübe erleben.

Wiegesagt, zieh dein Training ordentlich durch (110%), esse viel und ausgewogen und glaube mir du wirst sehen wie es  voran geht..


----------



## rumor (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin schon lange der Meinung das die Ernährung zwar sehr wichtig ist, allerdings ist es meistens schon ein Riesen schritt zu wissen was man eigentlich isst.
Für den normalsterblichen ist eine Sondenernährung wohl eh Blödsinn.
Ausgewogen und frisch essen macht da mehr Sinn. Zum Abnehmen sollte man sich dann auf 3 Mahlzeiten beschränken und wissen was man ist.
Alleine das bewusstmachen was man in sich reinstopft fuhrt bei jedem normal gepolten Menschen dazu das man sich gesunder ernährt.


Mal was dazu angehöriges: nimmt einer von euch dezidiertes Keratin ??? 
Ich weis von früher das man das bei Leistungssport gerne verwendet um höhere energiereserven zu haben, aber macht sowas auch bei "normalen" Training Sinn?


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann euch ja mal ein paar Tipps geben:  Low Carb könnt ihr mal machen, ist jedoch eine echte Diät und nichts auf Langzeit, schwer durchzuhalten, jedoch sehr erfolgreich.  Auf Langzeit solltet ihr wirklich auf Low Fat essen und gebt eurem Körper zumindest ab und an eine Ausnahme, was Essen angeht, in Richtung vielseitige Ernährung jedenfalls.  Setzt im Training auf Regelmäßigkeit, kontrollierte richtige Bewegungen, dabei aber (das ist der Schlüssel) auf die richtigen Reize. Geht mit Kopf vor.   zB mit wenigen Wiederholungen den Bizeps trainieren, da der diese Wiederholungszahl von den Zugübungen für zB Rücken gewohnt ist. Den Waden geht es da ähnlich, wo sie ja jeden Tag extrem ausdauernd belastet werden. Und achtet auf die time under tension (50-60s ca), nicht die Wiederholungszahl. Der streckende Bewegungsablauf des Muskels ist ebenfalls von elementarer Bedeutung, geht mit dem Gewicht also nicht schnell herunter und schwingt nicht.  Aus vielen Dingen zieht man zB auch den gleichen Schluss: lieber das geringere Gewicht, dafür die richtige Belastung durch richtige Ausführung!


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Dezember 2013)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> lieber das geringere Gewicht, dafür die* richtige Belastung durch richtige Ausführung!*



Das kann man nicht genug unterstreichen. Ansonsten macht man im besten Fall keine Fortschritte und im schlechtesten Fall holt man sich irreparable Schäden (Banscheibenvorfälle sind sehr beliebt).


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Dezember 2013)

Ganz genau. Das sogenannte Cheating (wisst was das ist?) kann man zwar mal durchgehen lassen, aber man sollte sich des Risikos bewusst sein und auf ein Minimum zumindest reduzieren. Es hat den Vorteil, den Muskel möglichst weit auszureizen, wenn die richtige Ausführung nicht mehr reicht für eine ganze Wiederholung. Der Reiz geht dann halt auf weitere Muskelpartien und die Gelenke!


----------



## Jolly91 (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich sage es mal so, Kreuzheben auf Touch & Go gehört sowieso verboten.  

Man muss sich mal beim Kreuzheben mit schwerem Gewicht auf Touch & Go die Ausführung in Slow-motion, oder in jeder Hunderstel anschauen. Da weis man dann, warum man nach jeder Wiederholung absetzt.

Bei leichtem Gewicht geht das ja noch, aber über 130Kg würde ich das keinem mehr empfehlen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Dezember 2013)

Kreuzheben ist mit die häufigste Einheit, die falsch ausgeführt wird. Und die trägt gleich noch die heftigsten Folgen nach sich, wenn man es falsch macht. Ich finde Kreuzheben ist zwar eine gute Grundübung, allerdings recht gefährlich.


----------



## Metalic (4. Dezember 2013)

Was sind denn das für Zahlen hier?  
Beim Kreuzheben steh ich bei 60kg, vielleicht ein paar kg mehr. Bin ja schon froh, wenn ich dort meine 3 Sätze packe mit meinem eigenen Körpergewicht.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich kenne welche die fahren seit Jahren Touch n Go mit Gewichten jenseits der 200kg und das ohne Probleme. Ich selber habe das bisher auch so gehandhabt, wenn ich merke die Spannung und Ausführung lässt nach wird wie beim klassischen KH abgelegt, Spannung aufgenommen und wieder hoch damit (180kg 8-10 wdh. 3-4 Sätze, je nach Tagesform). Meinen Rückenschmerzen die zu Beginn beim KH da waren hats gut getan, von demher kann ich mich nicht beschweren.

Wichtig ist halt das man ehrlich zu sich selber ist und wirklich aufhört sobald man merkt die Form stimmt nicht mehr.

Guckt euch mal die Bodybuilder an.. Da wird größtenteils nur nach Touch n Go trainiert und fast immer holen sie bei den letzten WDH Schwung, was auch überhaupt nicht verkehrt ist. Es ist viel effektiver über das Brennen hinaus zu trainieren als beim ersten Anzeichen direkt aufzuhören weil man Schwung holen muss.


----------



## Metalic (4. Dezember 2013)

Deinen letzten Absatz ließt man auf 10 verschiedenen BB-Seiten auch in mind. 10 verschiedenen Ausführungen.  Oder ich verstehe es nun falsch.
Als ich von dem 0815 Trainingsplan des Studios auf dem WKM Plan umgestiegen bin habe ich mich lange schlau gemacht im Netz und sehr viel gelesen. Und damit meine ich SEHR VIEL 

Krafttraining oder BB ist so ein Thema, da gibt es mehr Meinungen als Leute die den Sport ausüben. 
Bis zum "Muskelversagen" gehe ich nie. Mein Ziel sind bei den meisten Übungen 8-12 Wiederholungen. Das ergibt sich je nach Tagesform. Merke ich, ich könnte deutlich über die 12 Wiederholungen leg ich halt drauf. Komme ich nicht einmal sauber an die 8, leg ich was ab. Versuche aber immer soweit zu gehen, dass ich am Ende vielleicht noch 1 Wiederholung packen würde, aber eben nicht bis zum absoluten Muskelversagen. 
Ansonsten steiger ich mich vom Gewicht ganz langsam. Ich glaube das nennt sich ne progressive Steigerung. Nach 2-3 Trainingstagen an einer Übung geh ich langsam höher vom Gewicht. Nur wenig aber dafür stetig.


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Dezember 2013)

Wenn der Muskel anfängt zu blockieren und man mit Willenskraft nicht mehr eine saubere Ausführung gewährleisten kann sollte, mMn MUSS man sogar aufhören. Es geht darum einem Wachstumsreiz ausgeprägt zu setzen und nicht den Muskel komplett zu schrotten. Wenn du mal 10-20 Jahre trainierst, wirst du dem zustimmen.


----------



## Metalic (4. Dezember 2013)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wenn der Muskel anfängt zu blockieren und man mit Willenskraft nicht mehr eine saubere Ausführung gewährleisten kann sollte, mMn MUSS man sogar aufhören. Es geht darum einem Wachstumsreiz ausgeprägt zu setzen und nicht den Muskel komplett zu schrotten. Wenn du mal 10-20 Jahre trainierst, wirst du dem zustimmen.



Okay, genau so dachte ich auch wäre es richtig


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Dezember 2013)

Kreuzheben mach ich gar nicht, ist nicht meine Übung. 
Aber wenn das so gut ist schau ichs mir vielleicht nochmal an, der untere Rücken will ja auch trainiert werden


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Dezember 2013)

Wichtig wäre, dass du entweder ein Video hast wo jmd. die Übung richtig ausführt und du beim Kreuzheben einen Spiegel seitlich zu dir hast, um dich kontrollieren zu können oder eben einen hast, der dich persönlich kontrolliert.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Dezember 2013)

Kann mir jemand eine Langhantel für das Training zu hause empfehlen? Suche noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich  Gewicht solte man auch mal über den Anfängerbereich hinaus auflegen können  Kreuzheben habe ich auch noch nicht gemacht, vllt probier ichs dann mal mit meinem Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Metalic (4. Dezember 2013)

Wie wäre es damit? Hantel Set 100kg Langhantel Curlstange SZ-Stange Kurzhanteln Gewichte*VB | eBay

Der arme Postbote 

Kreuzheben wurde mir von den Trainern im Studio auch nie gezeigt. Wie man aber so ließt, soll es ja eine der wichtigsten Übungen sein. Sehr sehr wichtig für den Rücken. Und einen strammen Po gibts auch


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Dezember 2013)

Hehe vllt sollte ich die meinem Postboten schenken, der packt es nicht mal ein 15kg Päckcken ordentlich zu tragen ^^

Aber sieht schonmal gut aus


----------



## Metalic (4. Dezember 2013)

Oder du fragst mal in ner Muckibude an ob die was loswerden wollen. Sind dann zumindest vernünftige Hanteln.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Dezember 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Kreuzheben wurde mir von den Trainern im Studio auch nie gezeigt. Wie man aber so ließt, soll es ja eine der wichtigsten Übungen sein. Sehr sehr wichtig für den Rücken. Und einen strammen Po gibts auch


 
Es geht, du kannst den Rücken auch gut mit back curls trainieren und für die Beine und die Arschbacken empfehle ich immer noch das gute, alte Froschhüpfen mit Gewichten (je nach Trainingsziel halt explosiv, superslow oder 2-1-2). Kniebeugen mit der Langhantel tun's auch, da sollte man aber wirklich auf die Halswirbel aufpassen, weshalb ich die nicht gerne mache. 

Damit hast du zwar mehr Aufwand (2-3 Übungen statt einer), durch die VIEL geringeren Gewichte ist das Verletzungsrisiko aber auch wesentlich geringer.


----------



## Metalic (4. Dezember 2013)

Kniebeugen habe ich bei mir auch mit im Programm. Beim Kreuzheben geht es ja in erster Linie um den unteren Rücken. Und dafür soll es einfach mit die beste Übung sein.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Dezember 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Und dafür soll es einfach mit die beste Übung sein.



Wenn man sie ordentlich macht: Definitiv.
Wenn nicht, ist es aber auch die zweitbeste Übung um sich zum Krüppel zu machen - die Beste ist Bankdrücken mit ungesicherter Langhantel.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Dezember 2013)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wenn der Muskel anfängt zu blockieren und man  mit Willenskraft nicht mehr eine saubere Ausführung gewährleisten kann  sollte, mMn MUSS man sogar aufhören. Es geht darum einem Wachstumsreiz  ausgeprägt zu setzen und nicht den Muskel komplett zu schrotten. Wenn du  mal 10-20 Jahre trainierst, wirst du dem zustimmen.



Es ist nicht so das ich das bei jeder Einheit so handhabe, aber wenn ich trainiere dann auch volle Rotze. Die Erfolge die ich sowohl körperlich als auch kraftmäßig dadurch erzielt habe, in relativ kurzer zeit, sprechen dabei für sich.

Ich will niemandem zu nahe treten aber dieses "bloß nicht zu hart trainieren, sonst setzt man völlig falsche Reize" kommt zumeist von diesen typischen Beachboy-"Trainern" die ihr Leben lang 80kg auf der Bank drücken. So hält man seinen Körper vielleicht in Form und Fit, aber als richtiges Training wird dir das kein Profi-BBler, Strongman oder sonst wer abnehmen. Egal in welcher Sportart, es wird immer übers Äußerste trainiert. Abgesehen vom Aspekt der Leistungssteigerung her spielen da noch andere Sachen ne Rolle, wie z.b. die Psyche die durch dieses erfolgreiche übertreten der Grenzen immens gestärkt wird, mit jedem Training.

Wir haben bei uns auch diese Perfektionisten. Bloß nicht zu hart, immer genau im richtigen Tempo etc. pp. Die eiern da seit Jahren rum und haben weder körperlich noch kraftmäßig was gerissen.

"Was willst du?" Fit sein oder Grenzen überschreiten?

Das ist die Frage die man sich stellen und demnach sein Training ausrichten sollte.

Und nur nebenbei: Kreuzheben beansprucht soviele andere Muskeln das es unsinnig wäre zu behaupten der Rückenstrecke würde da am meisten belastet werden. Die erste Muskulatur die arbeitet ist die Beinmuskulatur, nur mal so als Denkanstoß.


----------



## Jolly91 (4. Dezember 2013)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre, dass du entweder ein Video hast wo jmd. die Übung richtig ausführt und du beim Kreuzheben einen Spiegel seitlich zu dir hast, um dich kontrollieren zu können oder eben einen hast, der dich persönlich kontrolliert.


 
Den Spiegel an der Seite lassen wir aber bitte weg. Stell dir vor, du hebst gerade, und drehst den Kopf zur Seite. 

Ich nimm vor allem bei den 3 großen Übungen die Kamera mit in den Keller, um es aufzuzeichnen. 

Aber von Touch & Go halte ich nichts. Ich mache es fast nie, und nur bei moderatem Gewicht. Bei einem Wettkampf soll es ja auch gültig sein, stell dir vor beim Bankdrücken würde man die Hantel runterlassen, und mit Schwung von der Brust abgefedert, raufdrücken.

Aber wenn man jetzt 200Kg auf Touch & Go hebt, hebt man nur 170Kg weg, also sind es für mich keine 200Kg. 

Wie Beam39 schon sagt, um körperliche Bestleistungen zu erzielen, muss man auch Geistig ausgeruht sein. Deswegen sollte man nur alle paar Monate ans Limit, bzw. bis zum maximalen Gewicht x 1 Wiederholung gehen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (4. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir jetzt schon einige Videos zu diesen verschiedenen Kampftechniken angeschaut und mich schon ein wenig informiert. Krav Maga gefällt mir allerdings am meisten. 
Nur befürchte ich leider, dass Ich da nicht ansatzweise beweglich genug für bin.  Hier waren ja ein paar die das machen, muss man sehr gelenkig sein oder liegt der Fokus mehr auf Kondition und Fitness?


----------



## rumor (4. Dezember 2013)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt schon einige Videos zu diesen verschiedenen Kampftechniken angeschaut und mich schon ein wenig informiert. Krav Maga gefällt mir allerdings am meisten. Nur befürchte ich leider, dass Ich da nicht ansatzweise beweglich genug für bin.  Hier waren ja ein paar die das machen, muss man sehr gelenkig sein oder liegt der Fokus mehr auf Kondition und Fitness?



Die Beweglichkeit kommt von alleine, genauso wie Kondition und Kraft.
Meist wird bei derartigen, reinen Selbstverteidigungsarten viel Cardio und Krafttraining mit eingebaut. Ist am Anfang hart, wird aber sehr schnell besser.


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Dezember 2013)

1. Ich weiß wovon ich rede
2. Schubladendenken kannst du in diesem Forum für dich behalten
3. Ich rede nicht von nicht zu hart trainieren, nur um den richtigen Reiz zu setzen

Komplexe Übungen sind sehr sinnvoll. Wenn man dann einzelne Muskelpartien trainiert, muss man andere Wiederholungszahlen nehmen, das ist schonmal sehr wichtig. In den ersten 2 Jahren hat man normalerweise so oder so gute Erfolge. Das ist gar kein Problem, mit guter Genetik sowieso. Auf Langzeit (BB ist ein LIFESTYLE) muss man sich um seine Gelenke Gedanken machen, den richtigen Reiz usw. Du bist son richtiger Alon Gabbay - Typ anscheinend. Er hat nur gute Genetik, dafür macht er keine Fortschritte mehr. Er ist am Limit, das Feintuning kann ihn nur noch weiterbringen. Kommst du mal an diesen Punkt wirst du an mich denken. Alon lebt weiter seinen Lifestyle, dafür hat er meinen Respekt, er lebt das BB so wie er will.


----------



## Beam39 (5. Dezember 2013)

1. Weiß ich auch
2. 





> "Was willst du?" Fit sein oder Grenzen überschreiten? Das ist die Frage die man sich stellen und demnach sein Training ausrichten sollte.


 Soviel zum Schubladendenken
3. Das geht miteinander einher, aber ok

Fernab davon bin ich kein BBler und verfolge auch nicht solch einen Lifestyle, Ästhetik ist für mich eher sekundär, hatte ich schon erwähnt. Die Zeit für solch einen "Lifestyle" hab ich auch überhaupt nicht und mit dieser Absicht habe ich auch niemals angefangen zu trainieren. Ich musste das Boxen aufgeben und als Alternative mit wenig Zeitaufwand blieb der Kraftsport.

Ich weiß nicht wer der Typ ist aber du hast recht - ich hab ne verdammt gute Genetik. Ich halte Kraftmäßig mit Leuten mit die Stoffen und würde auch körperlich ne gute Figur machen wenn ich die Absicht hätte - hab ich aber nicht.

Wir haben bei uns einen 52 jährigen der seit dem er 21 ist trainiert. Selbst heute trainiert er hin und wieder mit schweren Gewichten ohne Gelenkprobleme zu haben, und das liegt ganz klar an seiner Form die in jeder Übung 1a ist.

Marathonläufer belasten ihre Gelenke mindestens genauso stark, mit dem Nachteil dass sie keine Muskulatur aufbauen welche unterstützend fungieren.


BBler haben allgemein alle Respekt verdient für den Lifestyle den sie pflegen, ich könnte das nicht. 

Wiegesagt, jeder sollte mit der Antwort auf die Frage "Was will ich" an diese Sache rangehen und sein Training dementsprechend auslegen. Ich habs getan und kann mich nicht beschweren. Zu all den Erfolgen bin ich meine langjährigen, schlimmen Rückenschmerzen losgeworden. Allein dafür hat es sich gelohnt


----------



## Azrael1512 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mal eine Frage nach den Sätzen und Wiederholungen.

Ich probiere da schon viel rum, komme aber nicht auf den richtigen Nenner.

Ich bin zur Zeit wieder bei einem 3 Satz Training. Bedeutet 3 Belastungssätze mit einem Gewicht. 
Wie gehe ich diese Sätze jetzt an. Eine Zeit lang habe ich versucht in allen 3 Sätzen alles zu geben. Also auch schon beim ersten. 
Dadurch war mein Muskel aber so zerstört, dass die nächsten Wiederholungen rapide gesunken sind. Als Beispiel: 12/8/5. Gewichtserhöhung war so
fast nicht drin, da ich beim nächsten Gewicht dann auf 9/5/3 gekommen bin und mir das in den letzten beiden Sätzen fast zu wenig ist (gefühlt!).
Zur Zeit versuche ich mich an einem anderen System. Ich Trainiere auf 3mal 8 Wiederholungen. Dabei komme ich spätestens beim letzten Satz voll an die Grenze. 
Wenn ich das drei mal schaffe, gehe ich auf das nächst höhere Gewicht und gucke wie weit ich komme. Von da ab an wird wieder gesteigert.

Wei geht ihr das an? Wie kann ich am besten arbeiten um Fortschritte zu machen? Soll man bei jeden Satz den Muskel zerstören?


----------



## Jolly91 (5. Dezember 2013)

Den Muskel soll man erst ganz am Schluss, bei der letzten Wiederholung platt machen, wenn man das überhaupt vor hat. 

An und für sich ist dein Gedanke mit dem 3x8 und erst, wenn man die 3x8 geschafft hat, das Gewicht zu erhöhen, richtig. 

Am einfachsten ist es aber, wenn man jetzt gleich mit wenig, also mit 60 - 70% beginnt, das auf 3x8 macht, und dann eben dementsprechend erhöht. Die Erhöhung kann 1,0Kg, oder 10,0Kg schwer sein. Das weist du erst, wenn du die 3x8 gepackt hast, und wie du dich fühlst. 

Mein Tipp, egal ob man am anfang ist, oder den Kraftsport schon eine Weile macht, fang einmal mit 5x5 an. Nimm 60% vom Maximum, oder einfach mal 30Kg vom Gefühl her, und absolviere 5 Sätze mit je 5 Wiederholungen. Das steigert zwar mehr die Kraft, als die Masse, aber im Endeffekt kommt man nicht so schnell ans Limit, man hat auch 25 Wiederholungen (3*8 = 24), und die Technik ist auch leichter zu kontrollieren, da man nur 5 Wiederholungen hat.

Wen man jetzt aber eine Weile, 6, 8 oder 10 Wochen mit dem selben Gewicht trainiert, oder eben am Stück trainiert, und es zu Leistungseinbrüchen kommt, sollte man eine Pause einlegen. Ich mache nach maximal 6 Wochen eine Pause, weil man mental im Arsch ist. Da braucht das Zentrale Nervenzentrum eine Pause. Das merkt man aber selber, wenn man sich beim Trainings nicht konzentrieren kann, oder es einem von oben leicht herab drückt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. Dezember 2013)

Haha 

6 Wochen Pause ja?

Dein mentaler Einbruch ist vielleicht nur Demotivation? Das ist nicht normal. 
Nach 6 Wochen hat dein Körper viel Leistung wieder verloren. Das, was du dann wieder gefühlt viel aufbaust, ist nur das muskuläre Gedächtnis. Dadurch kommst du insgesamt wenig voran.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube er meinte, dass er nach 6 Wochen ne pause macht  
Aber auch das kann ich nicht verstehen und halte es für sinnlos, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Beam39 (5. Dezember 2013)

Dann hast du das niemals probiert, sonst würdest du das nicht sagen. Nach langen Trainings-Phasen bewirkt ne Pause von 1-2 Wochen sowas wie nen Mega-Energieschub. In den Phasen wo ich zwischendrin ne Auszeit von ner Woche hatte konnte ich das Gewicht in vielen Übungen steigern bzw. mit selbem Gewicht mehr Wiederholungen machen.

Das ist aber nicht nur beim Kraftsport so, auch Sprintern etc. geht es so.


----------



## Jolly91 (5. Dezember 2013)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Haha
> 
> 6 Wochen Pause ja?
> 
> ...


 


Jolly91 schrieb:


> [...]
> Wen man jetzt aber eine Weile, 6, 8 oder 10 Wochen mit dem  selben Gewicht trainiert, oder eben am Stück trainiert, und es zu  Leistungseinbrüchen kommt, sollte man eine Pause einlegen. _Ich mache  nach maximal 6 Wochen eine Pause_, weil man mental im Arsch ist. Da  braucht das Zentrale Nervenzentrum eine Pause. Das merkt man aber  selber, wenn man sich beim Trainings nicht konzentrieren kann, oder es  einem von oben leicht herab drückt.


 
Vielleicht hast du es überlesen.

Es ist doch so, das Nervenzentrum ist für die Bewegungen der Muskeln verantwortlich, und wen man jetzt nach 6 Wochen 140Kg @ 5x5 hebt, und es keine Probleme gibt, und dann eine Woche später beim 130Kg Satz sich denkt, das wird niemals gehen, weil die Konzentration einfach fehlt, muss man die 145Kg auf 3x3 machen. Und da merkt man dann im letzten Satz, das es von oben herab langsam anfängt zu drücken, also so ein leichtes Flimmern. Dann weis man, das es Zeit für eine Pause ist. 

Und wie Beam39 schon sagte, probier es mal aus. 

Wen man mit über 8 Wiederholungen arbeitet, also weit weg vom Limit, wird man nicht so schnell ausbrennen, als wenn man in den 5er, geschweige den in den 3er Regionen arbeitet. Und deswegen soll man die Maximal Versuche nur alle paar Monate, oder nach einer Pause, ausführen.


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Dezember 2013)

Azrael1512 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage nach den Sätzen und Wiederholungen.
> 
> Ich probiere da schon viel rum, komme aber nicht auf den richtigen Nenner.
> 
> ...


 
Kommt drauf an, was du Trainieren magst? Willst du Muskelmasse aufbauen, willst du nur Stärker werden? 
Hört sich an, als ob du aufbauen willst und gleichzeitig mit den Gewichten höher kommen magst.

12 wdh, 8wdh... Versuche in einem Bereich von 6-7 wdh. zu Trainieren. Saubere Ausführung, versuchen den Muskel zu spüren. Lege so das Gewicht das du du immer bei 6-7 wdh. bist ( wird dann ein Pyramiden System sein - das Gewicht nach jedem Satz zu Subtrahieren. Mache davon meistens 4 Sätze und dann kommen noch 2 Reduktionssätze dazu. 
Wenn du immer beim gleichen Gewicht bleiben willst, versuche das 5x5 Training, und wenn du im letzen satz das Gewicht 5x schaffst, geh mit den Kilos hoch.

Gruß


----------



## Beam39 (9. Dezember 2013)

Die AD schlägt bei mir gut an - in jeder Hinsicht. Hab nach Woche 3 7kg abgenommen laut Wage aber das hat heute im Training seinen Tribut gefordert. Die 110kg auf der Bank gingen im letzten Satz gerade so 5 mal, damit habe ich vorher 3 Sätze á 12 Wiederholungen gemacht  Auch bei den ganzen andern Übungen musste ich das Gewicht extremst runterschrauben.

Aber was solls. 2 Monate beiß ich noch die Zähne zusammen und dann geb ich wieder Gas


----------



## -MIRROR- (10. Dezember 2013)

Was sagt ihr eig. zu Vergleichen mit anderen?

Ich halte das ehrlich gesagt für praktisch UNMÖGLICH. Allein, dass jeder die gleiche richtige Ausführung durchgehend beherrschen muss, sodass das Cheaten wirklich ausgeschlossen werden kann.


----------



## rumor (11. Dezember 2013)

Was meinst du mit vergleichen? Direkt am Gerät? Das wird meist schief gehen.
Im Ring? Das geht Super 

Anhand deiner Ausführung Denke ich du meinst ersteres, und da wird's wirklich schwer


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. Dezember 2013)

Im Ring? Was hat Bodybuilding bitte mit Kampfsport zu tun, wenn es darum geht Kraft zu vergleichen?

Der Vergleich mit anderen, wer stärker ist, ist nämlich mMn an Trainingsgeräten sehr ungenau. 

Auch wenn es um die Muskeln geht, wer weiß schon wessen Muskel dichter und somit stärker ist? Man sieht ja nur die oberflächliche Größe der Muskeln und noch die Definition, die gleiche Schwierigkeit zeigt sich bei der Stärke der Knochen, Sehnen und Gelenke, die auch ihren Beitrag leisten bei der Kraftaufbringung.


----------



## Jolly91 (11. Dezember 2013)

Da kann ich -MIRROR- nur zustimmen.

Im Ring kann man überhaupt nichts vergleichen, da man Technik und Körpergewicht nutzt. Also kann einer der schwächer ist, einen stärkeren durch gute Technik aus dem Ring stoßen. Beim Kraftsport, um es zu verallgemeinern, hat man einen Wiederstand den es gibt zu überwinden, und daran kann man sehen, wer es schafft, und wer nicht.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich Hab mal Ne Frage xD Hoff ich post es jetzt richtig hier, Hab jedenfalls nichts weiter gefunden xD 

Betreib wie Viele von euch Bodybuilding / Krafttraining und Hab bezüglich Der Ernährung Ne Frage zu den Mikronährstoffen 

Kann man die auch irgendwie Körperspezifisch berechnen Also auf mich speziell wie Eben die Makronährstoffe oder gibts da Allgemeine Sportlerwerte ? 

Lohnt es sich da jetzt mg genau auf die Mikronnährstoffe zu schaun bzw Bringt es mir große Vorteile als wenn ich jetzt nur auf meine Kalorien, KH, Protein und Fett achte ? 

Bin in Der Ernährung noch nicht ganz firm :/ 

Gruß
ThK


----------



## Metalic (11. Dezember 2013)

Ein wenig kenne ich mich ja mit den Nährstoffen aus durch meine Ausbildung zum Koch. Aber ich behaupte nun einfach mal, wenn du dich vernünftig ernährst, und damit meine ich nicht 3-4x die Woche McDoof oder Pizza, dann brauchst du keine Nährwerte berechnen, keine Portionen abwiegen und schon gar keine Mikronährstoffe "berechnen" oder zusätzlich zu dir zu nehmen. Wenn du Profi-Bodybuilder wärst, dann sieht das etwas anders aus. Dann würde ich schon genau darauf achten. Aber als Hobbysportler behaupte ich, und glaube für mich selber ist es wurst.
Wichtig ist nur eine vernünftige Ernährung. Ausgewogen essen, nicht zu fettig und wenn dann "gute" Fette. Viel Gemüse. Gute Kohlenhydrate. Viel hochwertiges Eiweiß. Viel trinken. Nein kein Alkohol sondern Mineralwasser.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (11. Dezember 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ein wenig kenne ich mich ja mit den Nährstoffen aus durch meine Ausbildung zum Koch. Aber ich behaupte nun einfach mal, wenn du dich vernünftig ernährst, und damit meine ich nicht 3-4x die Woche McDoof oder Pizza, dann brauchst du keine Nährwerte berechnen, keine Portionen abwiegen und schon gar keine Mikronährstoffe "berechnen" oder zusätzlich zu dir zu nehmen. Wenn du Profi-Bodybuilder wärst, dann sieht das etwas anders aus. Dann würde ich schon genau darauf achten. Aber als Hobbysportler behaupte ich, und glaube für mich selber ist es wurst.
> Wichtig ist nur eine vernünftige Ernährung. Ausgewogen essen, nicht zu fettig und wenn dann "gute" Fette. Viel Gemüse. Gute Kohlenhydrate. Viel hochwertiges Eiweiß. Viel trinken. Nein kein Alkohol sondern Mineralwasser.



Joa gut des is kein Problem  Ich berechne Eben meine Makronährstoffe und so  

Mit Der Zeit wirds halt gewohnheit und bis jetzt fahr ich damit gute Erfolge  

Wollte Eben Zwecks den Mikronährstoffen vielleicht von dem ein oder anderen Erfahrenen Kraftsportler was wissen


----------



## Teutonnen (11. Dezember 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Mineralwasser.



-> Leitungswasser oder Tee ist besser, Kohlensäure verändert den Säuregehalt des Blutes (Azidose) und bläht den Magen auf (was im besten Fall dazu führt, dass du ins Studio kotzt und im schlechtesten Fall (dafür braucht es aber sehr viel CO2), dass du einfach zusammenklappst und einen Notarzt brauchst).




$$HardwareKing$$ schrieb:


> Wollte Eben Zwecks den Mikronährstoffen vielleicht von dem ein oder anderen Erfahrenen Kraftsportler was wissen




Naja, du KANNST es einem solchen Plan entsprechend machen, bringen wird es dir in den ersten paar Jahren so gut wie nichts ausser einer miesen Moral. Iss einfach ausgewigen, lass Fertiggerichte weg und lass vor Allem die Finger von einseitigen Diäten.

Wichtig ist, dass du einen Energieüberschuss hast - ein normaler Mann (1:80, 80kg) benötigt etwa 2000 kcal pro Tag, wenn du hart und oft trainierst kann das gut auf 3000-6000 steigen, je nach Trainingslast. 

Wenn du nun weniger zu dir nimmst als das...Wo soll der Körper die Ressourcen her nehmen, um Muskelmasse aufzubauen?


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (11. Dezember 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> -> Leitungswasser oder Tee ist besser, Kohlensäure verändert den Säuregehalt des Blutes (Azidose) und bläht den Magen auf (was im besten Fall dazu führt, dass du ins Studio kotzt und im schlechtesten Fall (dafür braucht es aber sehr viel CO2), dass du einfach zusammenklappst und einen Notarzt brauchst).



Die These kenn ich noch garnicht, trinke selber nur Mineralwasser mit wenig Kohlensäure :/ 

Leitungswasser sicherheitshalber aber abkochen oder ? Man weiß Ja nie wie verkalkt Seine Wasserleitungen Sind usw.

Oder einfach stilles Mineralwasser


----------



## Teutonnen (11. Dezember 2013)

$$HardwareKing$$ schrieb:


> Die These kenn ich noch garnicht, trinke selber nur Mineralwasser mit wenig Kohlensäure :/



Das ist keine These, nur Biochemie. 
CO2-Narkose



$$HardwareKing$$ schrieb:


> Leitungswasser sicherheitshalber aber abkochen oder ? Man weiß Ja nie wie verkalt Seine Wasserleitungen Sind usw.


 
Kalk bekommst du mit Kochen nicht aus dem Wasser. Die Löslichkeit ist beschissen (wenn ich mich recht erinnere etwa 15mg pro Liter) und der Schmelzpunkt ist erst bei etwa 880°C. Da hilft nur filtrieren.


Allerdings ist der Kalkgehalt in normalem Leitungswasser mit 15mg/l derart gering, dass es kaum einen Unterschied macht. Ich meine, Kühe saufen das Zeug ihr ganzes Leben lang und sterben nicht davon. 


Wenn das Wasser wirklich richtig weisslich-trüb ist, wenn es zur Leitung herauskommt (also richtig mit Kalkflocken drin) dann kauf dir halt stilles Wasser oder lass es durch einen Kaffeefilter laufen.^^


----------



## Jolly91 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich trank immer Mineralwasser und hatte nie Probleme. Jetzt trinke ist seit einer Weile Leitungswasser und kann genau so viel trinken wie vorher beim Mineral.


----------



## Teutonnen (11. Dezember 2013)

Joa du müsstest auch extrem viel davon trinken, damit es wegen dem CO2 wirklich kritisch wird (vielleicht etwa 10-12 Liter), ansonsten reicht der pH-Puffer im Blut locker aus.


Das Problem ist eher das Gas im Magen - je nach Aufblähung kann das Übelkeit hervorrufen und z.B. beim Bankdrücken auch dazu führen, dass dir was hoch kommt.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (11. Dezember 2013)

Klingt auf jedenfall einleuchtend danke ! 

Werd Denk ich mal nen Testmonat mit reinem Leitungswasser bzw stillem Wasser versuchen  

Weiß jetzt noch jemand was wegen den Mikronährstoffen ? Bzw. was vielleicht da die Sehr wichtigen Sind worauf ich vielleicht wirklich achten sollte ?


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. Dezember 2013)

Bin was die Mikronährstoffe angeht kein Experte, allerdings weiß ich ein paar Sachen. 

Wir siehts bei dir mit extra Zink, vielleicht noch Weihrauch ?
Dann gibts noch ein recht teures Nahrungsergänzungsmittel namens Artrobonum oder so ähnlich, was wirklich gut ist!
Hast du auch mal Kreatin probiert? Und extra Maltodextrin ?

Mit diesen schönen Sachen verhilfst du dir zu gesunden Knochen, Sehnen, Gelenken, bessere Regeneration der Muskeln, mehr Energie beim Training und einem besseren Immunsystem. (Unter anderem und insgesamt jetzt).

Was den Verbrauch deines Körpers angeht, schwankt das ganz individuell und ist gar nicht exakt zu bestimmen für dich. Wichtig ist bei vielen Stoffen die regelmäßige und ausreichende Einnahme. Bevor du dir aber allerlei Nahrungaergänzungsmittel kaufst, informiere dich über Symptome bei Überdosierung.


----------



## Metalic (12. Dezember 2013)

Hier als kleine Motivationshilfe! Wahnsinn der Kerl.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFPsvF3UOdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## naobu (12. Dezember 2013)

Meine Motivation sind diese beiden hier:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SDSP7u7WFk

Extrem sypmatisch die Rostocker


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (12. Dezember 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hier als kleine Motivationshilfe! Wahnsinn der Kerl.
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFPsvF3UOdo



Der is echt Der Wahnsinn *__* Da steckt aber jede menge arbeit dahinter, hartes training und die Ernährung Muss auch zu 100 % Stimmen ! 



naobu schrieb:


> Meine Motivation sind diese beiden hier:
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SDSP7u7WFk">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> Extrem sypmatisch die Rostocker



Sry aber von solchen bekomm ich mal Null Motivation ! Respekt für die Leistung aber Ausdauer is net so Mei Ding


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich liebe ja dieses inspirierende und motivierende Video: Why Do We Fall - Motivational Video - YouTube

Es ist so wahr. Und außerdem stehe ich extrem auf Hans Zimmer, Soundtracks die eben da vorkommen. Meine großen Vorbilder sind ja auch Batman als fiktiver Charakter (Schaue mir immer wieder die Filme an, besonders Batman Begins), Silvester Stallone als realer Charakter (Für die die es nicht verstehen mal ein Beispiel: Er hat die Geschichte um Rocky selbst geschrieben, sie entspringt seinen Erfahrungen und Gefühlen, er hat sich durchgesetzt, er war die Hauptrolle, konnte mit Regie führen fast alle Filme und ist mMn eine ganz einzigartige Person) und eben englisch gesprochene Reden wie solche. Charismatische Stimmen und sehr starke Menschen sind das aus dem Video.

Brace yourselfes.


----------



## naobu (13. Dezember 2013)

Ohne jetzt groß Diskutieren zu wollen aber für mich muss Sport nicht nur gut Aussehen sondern auch Leistung bringen.
Und ich weiß auch aus eigener Erfahrung, dass diese Art Sport nur bedingt dazu gut ist.

Ich will damit keinen auf den Fuß treten, aber wer Kraftsport macht um damit nur gut aus zu sehen, der kann meist nur seine Gewichte stemmen und liegt dann wie ein Käfer auf dem Boden.


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Dezember 2013)

Sehe ich genauso 

Deswegen betreibe ich den Muskelaufbau nur unterstützend zum Krav Maga-Training. 
Sobald ich eine ordentliche Grundmuskulatur habe, werde ich fast komplett auf Kraftausdauer und Schnellkraft umstellen (dürfte etwa im Februar-März so weit sein).

Ausdauer mache ich so schon 3x die Woche (2x 1h Intervall, 1x 2h Cardio), das dürfte reichen.


----------



## naobu (13. Dezember 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso
> 
> Deswegen betreibe ich den Muskelaufbau nur unterstützend zum Krav Maga-Training.
> Sobald ich eine ordentliche Grundmuskulatur habe, werde ich fast komplett auf Kraftausdauer und Schnellkraft umstellen (dürfte etwa im Februar-März so weit sein).
> ...



kleiner Sportsuchti


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (13. Dezember 2013)

Respekt Leute ) 

Ich Will halt einfach erstmal wirklich auf die optik gehen  Finds einfach geil wenn man selber sein Körper so "formen" kann wie man will 

Wenn das passt Werd ich Mich auch Der Ausdauer wittmen, was ich Dann in Der Defi Phase Ja e tu


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Dezember 2013)

Deswegen arbeite ich nur auf Maximalkraft und nicht auf Masse.

Das man eine Stange nicht mit einem Baum oder einem Pflug vergleichen kann, sollte aber schon jedem klar sein...


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Dezember 2013)

naobu schrieb:


> kleiner Sportsuchti


 

Naja klein.. 1.82, 93kg


----------



## MisterLaggy (13. Dezember 2013)

Ohje... Ich bin 1.78, 60kg


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (14. Dezember 2013)

1.79 m bei 82 kg


----------



## MisterLaggy (14. Dezember 2013)

Bin ja auch noch jugendlich


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (14. Dezember 2013)

Gut so  

Übertreibs aber damit nicht Solang Du noch in der Wachstumsphase bist


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Dezember 2013)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Ohje... Ich bin 1.78, 60kg



Hiho,

hab da mal eine Frage:ich hab im Internet und von freunden schon oft von einer "trainigsgrenze gehört". Was haltet ihr davon?

PS: ich bin 1,76 und 85kg - trainiere seit 2 Jahren und hab auch durch die Arbeit viel Training & trotzdem bin ich immer noch der "kleine" bei meinen freunden 

LG


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe 84kg auf 1,84m (nicht ripped). ^^

Ich trainiere nur fürs Aussehen im Grunde, aber halt für mich, damit ich mir selber immer besser noch gefalle. Die gesteigerte Kraft, das Körpergefühl, die Kontrolle, das kommt dadurch unweigerlich mit sich. Für nen Kampf wirds schon reichen, solange es nicht Bruce Lee ist oder ein sonstiger Kampfsportler mit fiesen Tricks. Ich halt mich da an Rocky, das muss reichen.


----------



## naobu (14. Dezember 2013)

sibbi97 schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> hab da mal eine Frage:ich hab im Internet und von freunden schon oft von einer "trainigsgrenze gehört". Was haltet ihr davon?
> [...]
> ...


 
Was genau meinst du mit Trainingsgrenze? Das Mindestalter für gewisse Sportarten?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Dezember 2013)

Nein. Manche sagen halt das 2h am tag maximal sein sollten und nur aller 2 tage.

Den tag pause ist mir klar wegen ruhephase, aber die 2h stunden max nicht :s


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. Dezember 2013)

Also ich würde nicht mal mehr als 1Std. am Tag pumpen da das sonst einfach zu viel ist und man sich so eher die Muskeln abtrainiert ^^

Bei uns in der Nähe hat jetzt so ein 20€ Schuppen aufgemacht, meint ihr das ist was? Der Vorteil wäre dass ich schon vor der Schule dort hingehen könnte da die schon ab 6 Uhr auf haben... oder lieber ins teurere Studio?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

bei uns um die Ecke gibt's auch ein Fitness Studio für 15€ im Monat. So richtig gefallen hats mir nicht. Unfreundliches Personal, schlechte Trainigspläne, unzureichende Beratung und die Geräte waren auch sehr klapprig.

Aber schau einfach mal vorbei  Vielleicht ist es doch ein guter Schuppen  Probieren geht über Studieren.

Im Endeffekt ist das "teure" Studio schon da Bessere. Aber was heißt "teuer": In der Nachbarstadt (5km von mir) gibt's ein Top Studio für 20€ im Monat.

PS: Schau mal auf Ebay ob da welche Trainigsgeräte anbieten. Hab da viel billig abstauben können und muss nicht mehr ins Studio rammeln sondern kann daheim trainieren. Ist auch ganz nett^^ - Aber da ist der Platz halt die Frage.

LG


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Dezember 2013)

Na gut, dann werde ich demnächst mal ein Probetraining machen, aber ich befürchte das Schlimmste


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Dezember 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Na gut, dann werde ich demnächst mal ein Probetraining machen, aber ich befürchte das Schlimmste


 
Naja ist ja gratis


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. Dezember 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Also ich würde nicht mal mehr als 1Std. am Tag pumpen da das sonst einfach zu viel ist und man sich so eher die Muskeln abtrainiert ^^
> 
> Bei uns in der Nähe hat jetzt so ein 20€ Schuppen aufgemacht, meint ihr das ist was? Der Vorteil wäre dass ich schon vor der Schule dort hingehen könnte da die schon ab 6 Uhr auf haben... oder lieber ins teurere Studio?


 
Das stimmt so nicht ganz, man kann schon 2 Stunden trainieren. Da trainiert man nix weg. Kommt drauf an ob du Cardio machst und mit Cardio machste dir nix kaputt, solange du kein Bodybuilder bist, der schon am Ende seiner Massephase ist. Kommt immer drauf an wie man trainiert, hatte letztens auch knapp 2 Stunden.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Dezember 2013)

Ok Cardio kann man ruhig lange machen, aber ansonsten finde ich 2h etwas viel, zumindest auf Dauer


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Dezember 2013)

Naja Bodybuilder mach ich nicht^^ Mach 2x die Woche Cardio & 1x viel Gewicht. Ich hab damit eigentlich nur angefangen, um meinen Rücken zu trainieren (ärztlicher Rat). Aber dann hats mir Spaß gemacht und dann hab ich komplett angefangen.

Kann man das irgendwie rausfinden ob man am Ende seiner Massephase angekommen ist?

LG


----------



## naobu (15. Dezember 2013)

Da ich mittlerweile fast nur noch Ausdauersport mache kann ich dazu nichts sagen, da du bei entsprechender Ernährung und Ruhephasen eigentlich ständig auf einem sehr hohem Niveau deine Leistung abrufen kannst.

Aber um auf die Fitness Center zurück zu kommen, ich habe bisher mit den "teureren" Fitnesscentern sehr viel bessere Erfahrung gemacht.
Allein schon was an Know-How in den Trainern dort steckt ist einfach der Wahnsinn, im Gegensatz dazu sind bei den günstigeren Fitnesscentern nicht mal immer welche da gewesen.
Ich hatte nicht selten Tage an denen nur "Aufpasser" anwesend waren.
Da ihr scheinbar sehr viel mehr auf Krafttraining legt, würde ich an eurer Stelle mein Fokus ganz starl darauf legen und nicht wie viel ich bezahle. Denn im Endeffekt macht ihr euch durch falsches Training so viel kaputt.

PS.: Als Krankenpfleger habe ich mittlerweile schon einige in Behandlung gesehen, wovon einer garantiert nicht mehr arbeiten gehen kann weil sein Rücken "kaputt trainiert" wurde. (und das mit Anfang 40!)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Dezember 2013)

Naja Ausdauertraining steht bei mir an erster Stelle keine Frage, aber ich zur Zeit trainiere ich einmal pro Woche voll auf Gewicht. Das ganze dann aber nur 30 Minuten & nur so viel wie geht. Aber wie du schon erwähnt hast kann man sich viel kaputt machen wenn man voll auf Gewicht trainiert statt auf Ausdauer. Aber bei mir geht das gut mit dem trainieren da ich das mit ärztlicher Absprache mache wegen meinem Rücken.

Aber ich kenn auch viele aus meinem Freundeskreis die Zeugs eingeworfen haben und dann nur auf Gewicht trainiert haben und jetzt total verunstaltet rumlaufen und sich aller drei Tage auf Arbeit krank melden weil ihnen der Rücken, Nacken, Lenden, etc. schmerzen. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen. Mehr als Tipps geben kann man nicht.

*Mal noch so eine Frage an alle:* Mit was entspannt ihr euch nach dem trainieren? Ich trink immer einen Tee, mach mich auf der Couch breit und hör Musik.

LG


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich geh nach dem Training für 20 bis 30 Minuten in die Infrarotkabine, die sich in der Zwischenzeit auf nette 60-65°C aufgeheizt hat. Das mache ich aber erst seit 14 Tagen so, und auch nur wenn es sich ausgeht. Ich will probieren, ob es einen Effekt hat, oder nicht, da ja zum einen Wärme die Durchblutung fördert, und zum anderen, wenn man glauben will, könnte einem auch das Farblicht etwas helfen. 

Mein Training dauert maximal 60 Minuten.


----------



## naobu (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich geh zweimal die Woche in die Sauna die bei mir im Fitness Studio ist


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Dezember 2013)

Verzeiht mir, dass ich jetzt nicht den kompletten Thread durchgelesen habe, aber ich habe ein paar Fragen an euch, welches Training denn für mich sinnvoll wäre 

Erst mal ein bisschen was zu mir:
177 cm groß
zw. 78-79 Kg
Laut Waage KFA von 21-22 % und Muskelanteil von 44 %.
Ich schaffe so um die 50 Liegestütze, 8-9 Klimmzüge im einfachen Griff und ~18 Wdh. beim Bankdrücken mit 60 % meines Körpergewichts.
Also bin ich nicht übermäßig stark, aber auch kein Lauch.
Habe während des Wehrdienstes auch gemerkt, dass ich ein zäher Hund bin (12 Km in 80 Minuten mit 15 Kg Rucksack in Kampfstiefeln).
Mehr als 20 Km Marsch mit ~30 Kg Gepäck usw...

Ich bin jetzt auch nicht übermäßig dick, aber ich habe halt einen leichten Bauchansatz und allgemein wäre ich gerne einfach noch stärker und definierter.
Muss jetzt kein Muskelprotz sein, aber ein wenig Definiton wäre halt schon nett 

Quasi so ein Aussehen:

http://img1.bdbphotos.com/images/orig/0/9/09n7c30lvanp3cl9.jpg?kj8as6ye

Relativ muskulös und halbwegs definiert.
Will nicht zu drahtig wirken, aber auch nicht wie ein Hulk.
Halt so ein wenig von allem 



Könnt ihr mir denn da allgemeine Tipps geben?
Ich weiß, dass dies bei jedem Menschen natürlich Veranlagungssache ist und jeder anders zum Ziel kommt, aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch ein paar allgemeine Tipps 
Und wie ist so ein Körper am besten zu erreichen?
Mischung aus Laufen und Muskeltraining oder mehr Muskeltraining bzw. mehr Fettverbrennung erstmal und dann Muskeln aufbauen?
Oder Musklen aufbauen, weil die ja auch mehr Fett verbrennen ?
Zur Verfügung stehen Kurzhanteln und demnächst ein kleiner Fitnessraum, welcher aber vermtl. nur ein paar Standardgeräte beinhalten wird.

Ich wäre dankbar für Tipps von eurer Seite 
Wenn ihr mehr Infos braucht, dann könnt ihr euch auch gerne per PN melden damit nicht der Thread komplett zugespamt wird.


----------



## Metalic (16. Dezember 2013)

Habe es hier im Thema auch schon das ein oder andere Mal angeschnitten. Ich persönlich bin nun seit einiger Zeit auf dem WKM Plan. Google es einfach mal. Bei bbszene gibts da sehr viele Infos zu.
Auf den reinen BB Seiten wie bbszene oder team sandro wird er oft gelobt und auch viel behandelt.
Als ich im Netz auf der Suche nach einem Plan war wurde mir dieser direkt ans Herz gelegt. Es gibt natürlich auch Leute, bei denen bringt ein 2er oder 3er Split mehr. Ich möchte auch nicht behaupten, der WKM Plan sei das Maß aller Dinge. Ich kann es nur von mir aus sagen. Ich gehe nun seit 12 Monaten ins Studio. Davon die letzten 2 Monate WKM Plan und ich bin sehr zufrieden.

Daher mein Tip in diese Richtung für dich als kleiner Anhaltspunkt. Lies dich in das Thema ein und probier ihn vielleicht auch ein paar Wochen. Wenn es dir gar nicht liegt, probier einen 2er Split. Davon gibts halt mehr als genug


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich danke dir 
Werde mich mal in den WKM Plan einlesen.


----------



## ManosGr (18. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst mit einem 2er oder 3er Split anfangen kommt halt immer drauf an wie oft du in der Woche trainierst. Einteilen solltest du die Muskelngruppen selber. Am Anfang immer und das sage ich jedem der anfangen will ! Leichtes Gewicht! Du wirst dir so schnell die Schultern kaputt machen oder sonst was.  Gewicht ist nicht zum Angeben da sondern der Körper ! Du willst ein "Bodybuilder" werden und kein Strongman also ist für dich das Gewicht egal. 
Natürlich solltest du es erhöhen und auch darauf trainieren es zu erhöhen aber immer dran denken weniger ist manchmal mehr ;- )

Muskeln je nach Split aufteilen aber bitte keinen Rücken mit den Beinen trainieren das sind 2 große Muskeln und verbrauchen sehr viel Kraft.
Am Anfang ist es nur Technik lernen dannach kannse richtig rangehen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab am Anfang mit nem Ganzkörpertraining angefangen und bin damit auch ganz gut gefahren.
zeigt auch Wirkung und man hat auch Abwechslung, auch bleiben einem diese extremen Muskelkater verschont, die führen am Anfang ja gerne mal dazu, dass man aufhört.
Mein Training konzentriert sich gerade auf Masse/Kraft, vor dem Sommer soll dann noch das letzte Fett weg damit der Sixpack schön zu sehen ist.
Das wird wahrscheinlich mit ner 2 monatigen Low Carb ernährung durchgesetzt + 2-3mal die Woche laufen. Oder hat wer was besseres?


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Dezember 2013)

Ja, der gute Muskelkater....
Am 4. Tag nach dem Bankdrücken wars am schlimmsten....Jacke an- und ausziehen = impossible


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Dezember 2013)

Beinepresse hat mich gekillt. Musste eine Woche rumlaufen als hätte ich eingekackt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Dezember 2013)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Beinepresse hat mich gekillt. Musste eine Woche rumlaufen als hätte ich eingekackt


 
ja das ist schlimm vorallem wenn man Unterricht im 3ten Stock hat 
Mit am schlimmsten ist es aber wenn man Muskelkater in den Armen hat, die braucht man ja für fast alles.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Dezember 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> ja das ist schlimm vorallem wenn man Unterricht im 3ten Stock hat
> Mit am schlimmsten ist es aber wenn man Muskelkater in den Armen hat, die braucht man ja für fast alles.



Dann schlepp mal aufm bau ein 40KG schweres Rohr. Da ist in den 3. Stock laufen noch human 

Arme gehen bei mir komischer weiße. Da hab ich kein muskelkater


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Dezember 2013)

Muskelkater in den Armen hab ich auch nicht, ich kenn bloß einen der das hatte und der hat fast geflennt da er seine tasche nicht mal mehr hochbekommen hat 
In den dritten Stock mit Muskelkater ist schon lustig, wie alt bist du dass du schon arbeitest?


----------



## Hardwell (22. Dezember 2013)

ich liebe das gefühl wenn man in der früh aufwacht aufstehen will aber nur schwer aus dem bett kommt weil jeder muskel weh tut


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Dezember 2013)

Oh ja, das ist genial. Wenn fast alle Muskelpartien weh tun, das ist perfekt ^^

Hat man leider nur anfangs, später müsste man dafür ein langes Training durchführen für jeden Muskel mit


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (3. Januar 2014)

Ahoi Folks!
Hab jetzt dann doch mal mitm Fitness angefangen (ganz frisch, aber ned wegen Neujahr-Vorsatz XD is scho länger geplant) und würde mal gerne wissen wie ihr euch da so aufwärmt vor den Übungen?
Ich hab jetzt mehrfach gelesen bissl Laufen und dann an den jeweiligen Geräten bzw. Übungen sich von leichteren Gewichten langsam an das Trainingsgewicht heranzutasten.
Wie handhabt ihr das so?
Und habt ihr evtl noch so den ein oder anderen Tipp für nen Anfänger? (Werde den Thread hier sowieso noch durchlesen, aber fragen schadet ja nie  )


----------



## Jolly91 (3. Januar 2014)

Ich mache vor den Arbeitssätzen so 2 bis 3 Aufwärmsätze.


----------



## Hardwell (4. Januar 2014)

ich mache immer nur einen aufwärmsatz um nicht vorher schon zu viel kraft zu verbrauchen


----------



## naobu (5. Januar 2014)

Auch wenn ich sonst gerne auf Gesundheit und "den richtigen Sport" achte, so mach ich wahrscheinlich dort einen tödlichen Fehler und wärme mich so gut wie gar nicht auf 
Also bitte nicht als Vorbild nehmen


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. Januar 2014)

Naja, ich finde das ist vereinbar, solange man nicht gleich mit Maximalkraft-Training anfängt  Denn dann ist die Gefahr doch recht hoch es zu überttreiben und im Sternchenland aufzuwachen.


----------



## Metalic (8. Januar 2014)

Mache mich vorher 10 Min auf dem Fahrrad im Studio warm. Dann an jeder Maschine vorher 1-2 Sätze mit geringerem Gewicht zum warm werden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Januar 2014)

Ich mach mich kurz an Fahrrad warm und dehne dann die wichtigsten Muskeln, noch Sätze davor schrauben um warm zu werden braucht zuviel Energie


----------



## Beam39 (9. Januar 2014)

Find ich nicht.. Ich mach mich auch immer mit 2-3 Sätzen warm, wenn ich das aufgrund von Zeitmangel mal auslasse fällts mir deutlich schwerer das Gewicht zu drücken weil die Muskeln nicht langsam an die Belastung gewöhnt wurden.

Beim Bankdrücken fange ich IMMER mit der leeren Hantelstange an und steiger dann mit 15ern auf jeder Seite. Zwischendrin kümmer ich mich noch um die Rotatoren. Am Ende vom Aufwärmen mach ich noch zwischen 8-10 Wiederholungen mit 80kg, lass mir 2min Zeit und fang dann an. Bei jeder folgenden Übung reicht dann meist 1 "Gewöhnungssatz" mit leichtem Gewicht. So siehts dann auch beim Rücken, Beine etc. aus.

Und gedehnt wird am Ende des Trainings wenn die Muskeln schon warm sind. Kalt werden Muskeln niemals gedehnt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Januar 2014)

Ich persönlich mag das einfach nicht.... 
Der zeitliche Aspekt ist auch ein Punkt, soviel zeit habe ich nicht.


----------



## Roundy (13. Januar 2014)

Einfach so 10-15 min aufm Ruderergometer mit Stärke 10 bei unter 2:00/500m dann läuft das


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Januar 2014)

Ich geh wenn dann 5-10min aufs Fahrrad das reicht dann aber auch


----------



## jelais99 (29. Januar 2014)

Ich mach fast gar kein Gerätetraining mehr. Irgendwie kann ich dabei nicht richtig abschalten. Zurzeit gehe ich zwar 4 - 5 mal pro Woche ins Studio. Allerdings trainiere ich fast nur noch auf dem Laufband, dem Crosstrainer und auf dem Rudergerät.
 30 Minuten Crosstrainer
 60 Minuten Laufband (Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit von 14 kmH bei einer Steigung von 2%)
 15 - 30 Minuten Rudern
 Im Frühjahr werde ich wohl mein Training ganz nach draußen Verlagern. 2 - 3 mal Laufen pro Woche und einmal Schwimmen.


----------



## Beam39 (5. Februar 2014)

Ich versteh nich so ganz was du damit meinst.. Das was du machst ist Ausdauertraining und an den Geräten betreibt man Muskelaufbau, ich versteh jetzt den Zusammenhang nich  Kannst doch beides kombinieren..

Bei mir läufts zur Zeit wieder rund - Gott sei Dank. Hab nach der langen Pause und der kurzen Diät wieder mein altes Kraftniveau erreicht bzw. überschritten. Hab auch die leichten Schmerzen in der Schulter von früher durch ein paar Dehn und- Gymnastikübungen in Griff bekommen sodass auch die schweren Gewichte wieder völlig problemlos zu bewegen sind. Anfang/ Mitte Mai gehts dann wieder in die anabole Diät für 2-3 Monate.

Cardiomäßig hab ich nach jedem Training Seilspringen und Fahrradfahren drin und bald gehts dann mit dem Joggen wieder los 

Die Motivation pendelt zwar stark hin und her aufgrund des Wetters aber irgendwie muss man da durch


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Februar 2014)

Ich werde jetzt wahrscheinlich auch wieder richtig anfangen und bald wahrscheinlich auch noch mit cardio verbinden, um die allerletzten Fett absagen wegzubekommen. 
Ich war jetzt durch Krankheit immer wieder vom Training abgehalten und bin nie wieder so richtig reingekommen.


----------



## Azrael1512 (20. Februar 2014)

Ich bin gerade dabei Masse auf zu bauen, muss dabei aber immer wieder an meinem Ernährungsplan arbeiten. So richtig toll ist der noch nicht. Sagen wir mal ich esse zu 70 Prozent sauber


----------



## Azrael1512 (1. März 2014)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch. Ist es bei euch im Bekannten und Freundeskreis auch so schwer Akzeptanz für euer Hobby zu bekommen? 
Ich selber trainiere jetzt seit 3,5 Jahren und seit etwa 2 Jahren wirklich intensiv Richtung Muskel Aufbau. Seit dem ernte ich viel Spott, weil ich mein Leben nach dem Sport richte. Das heißt, wenn am Wochenende ein schweres Training ansteht bin ich auch schon mal früher im Bett und stehe zeitig auf um die nötigen Mahlzeiten vorher zusammen zu bekommen. Außerdem ist Alkohol für mich Tabu. Das hängt zwar nicht nur mit meinem Training zusammen, trotzdem bekomme ich deswegen zum Großen Teil nur dumme Kommentare zu hören. 

Ich stehe zwar zu 100% zu meinem Lebensstil, mich nervt es zeitweise aber schon ein wenig. 
Ich ziehe doch auch niemanden auf, nur weil es sich am Wochenende mal gehen lässt oder weil er nur zockt. 

Wie seht ihr das? Wie ist es bei euch im Umfeld?


----------



## sfc (1. März 2014)

Meinen Schlafzyklus passe ich dem Training zwar nicht an, aber ich mache gerade wieder Diät und kenne das mit den dummen Kommentare nur zu gut. Sind immer dieselben Belehrungen von Leuten, die überhaupt keine Ahnung haben, nur damit sie auch mal was sagen dürfen. Das geht teilweise schon in Richtung gönnerhaft. So nach dem Motto: Glaub du mal dran, stimmt sowieso alles nicht. Oder es kommen so stumpfsinnige Aussagen, wieso ich denn nicht einfach weniger esse, dann müsse man keine Diäten machen.


----------



## Azrael1512 (1. März 2014)

So ähnlich geht's mir auch immer. Wenn ich zur Arbeit zum Beispiel mal Quark oder gebratenes Hähnchen Fleisch mitnehme. Zur Zeit wiege ich sogar mein Essen um zu sehen, dass ich auf meine Kalorien komme. 
Wenn sich das bei der Arbeit rum spricht, bin ich der Depp vom Dienst


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. März 2014)

Also bei mir ist das kein Problem, ich bin aber auch noch in der schule. Die Hälfte meiner Freunde trainiert genauso und ernähren sich zu 50% nach dem Fitness Lebensstil. 
Bei mir kommen dumme Kommentare wenn man das nicht tut


----------



## Beam39 (2. März 2014)

Ich bekomms nur in Form von "Das reicht doch..Ist doch viel zu viel.. Du übertreibst" etc. mit und um ehrlich zu sein juckt mich das überhaupt nicht. Viel schlimmer finde ich es wenn Leute munkeln man würde spritzen weil sie selber nichts gebacken bekommen. Allgemein meint das jeder der mich sieht oder mich beim Trainieren sieht, und das wird irgendwann richtig ätzend wenn man dauernd gefragt wird ob und was man sich denn gibt.

Erst kürzlich kam einer (der selber spritzt) mitten im Training an und meinte "Hey du drückst doch auch Testo, wieviel nimmst du denn so?". Ich war erstmal völlig durch den Wind und hab ihn gefragt ob er noch alle Tassen im Schrank habe und von wem er den Scheiss gehört habe. Irgendjemand der nichmehr bei uns trainiert hätte das mal irgendwann behauptet, achso. 

Gerade Leute die stoffen und dann zusehen müssen wie sie in jeglicher Übung gegen einen versagen der sauber ist zerfrisst sowas innerlich.


----------



## Azrael1512 (2. März 2014)

Hmm, das kenne ich nicht, da ich noch nicht so krass aus sehe . Aber ätzend ist das bestimmt. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum es Leute nicht verstehen, dass wir einfach Spaß an diesem Lebensstil haben und das nicht machen weil wir cool sein wollen so. Klar spielt am Ende das Ego auch eine gewisse Rolle aber primär macht es mir einfach Spaß zu trainieren und die Fortschritte zu spüren. Außerdem ist das ein super Ausgleich zu meiner sitzenden Tätigkeit. Ich ziehe den Sport halt zu 100% durch und nicht wie einige andere nur so nebenbei. 

Ich bin nur froh, dass meine Frau mich so kennen gelernt hat, sonst könnte ich mir von der bestimmt auch was anhören


----------



## sfc (2. März 2014)

Ich kenne da auch son paar Experten, die jeden des Stofffens bezichtigen. Einer kann sich deswegen schon gar nicht mehr im Studio blicken lassen. Ist sone unförmige Presswurst, die ihre Übungen allesamt falsch macht und sich für den Bodybuilder schlechthint hält. Kommt dauernd angedackelt von wegen diese und jene Übung wäre ja gelenkschädigend oder mit irgendwelchen Behauptungen zur Ernährung, obwohl der nen Bauch für drei hat. Der kann einem genau sagen, wer alles spritzt und wer nicht - also jeder, der im Gegensatz zu ihm die Sache ein bisschen ernster nimmt. Aber bei dem stofft man auch schon, wenn man einen Eiweißshake trinkt. Weil da seien ja Aminosäuren drin und die hätten sich auch Schwarzenegger und Konsorten gespritzt. Alles schlecht für die Nieren, man solle lieber ein Stück Käse essen.


----------



## Azrael1512 (2. März 2014)

Ich wurde auch schon als Stoffer bezeichnet weil ich crea und whey nehme...


----------



## Beam39 (2. März 2014)

Oh ja, meine Eltern besonders beim Creatin  "Diese Tabletten die du nimmst die lassen dein Herz irgendwann stehen!!!"  Ich nehme halt das KreagGenic von Weider, Vitamintabletten und Artho Stack von Peak und die meinen das sind irgendwelche illegalen Chemie-Bomben, wo sie doch selber Vitamintabletten aus der Apotheke schlucken


----------



## Azrael1512 (3. März 2014)

Keine Ahnung haben aber mit reden wollen XD. 

Wobei mache Verpackungen von dem Zeug echt gruselig aussehen. 
Was meint ihr wie meine Frau geguckt hat als die erste 3kg Dose Protein Pulver hier ankam.


----------



## sfc (3. März 2014)

Als ich mal neulich wieder bei meinen Eltern war, fragte mein Mutter auch ganz empört, was ich denn da wieder für komische Tabletten hätte. Das sei doch bestimmt zum Muskelaufbau und schlecht fürs Herz. Und was war: Ich hatte meinen Raspberry Pi in der Originalverpackung da rumliegen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. März 2014)

sfc schrieb:


> Als ich mal neulich wieder bei meinen Eltern war, fragte mein Mutter auch ganz empört, was ich denn da wieder für komische Tabletten hätte. Das sei doch bestimmt zum Muskelaufbau und schlecht fürs Herz. Und was war: Ich hatte meinen Raspberry Pi in der Originalverpackung da rumliegen.



Klasse  PIs FTW


----------



## crae (7. März 2014)

Nabend Leute meld mich auch mal in dem Thread hier. Bin totaler Anfänger und hab vor ca. 2 Monaten mit dem primären Ziel abzunehmen angefangen zu trainieren. Heißt also 80% laufen bzw. Fahrrad. Aber auch ein einige Geräte zur Abwechslung und um etwas Bizeps aufzubauen. 
Falls ihr irgendwelche Tipps für Anfänger habt immer her damit^^ 

mfg, crae


----------



## Beam39 (7. März 2014)

Oh oh, "um etwas Bizeps aufzubauen".. 

Lies dich mal in einigen Foren wie z.B. der Muskelschmiede etc. ein. Das was du jetzt an Tipps und Infos brauchst würde jegliche Rahmen sprengen weil dir der Umfang dieser Sache noch nicht bewusst ist/ sein kann.

Ich kann dir aber soviel sagen das laufen und radeln nicht zwangweise optimal sind zum Fett verbrennen + gleichzeitigem Muskelaufbau, eher im Gegenteil. Ich würde ja jetzt sagen verbinde das ganze mit schwerem bzw. intensivem Krafttraining, wegen des Nachbrenneffekts, um die goldene Mitte zu finden, aber da du noch komplett am Anfang bist fällt das auch weg.

Deswegen würde ich an erster Stelle deine Ernährung komplett umstellen, das wird dir beim Abnehmen mehr bringen als laufen, fahrradfahren und Gewichte bewegen zusammen. Im Netz gibts unzählige Pläne.

Wiegesagt, wenn du dir das vorgenommen hast hast du wirklich sehr viel vor dir. Da musst du viel lesen, dich viel damit beschäftigen, deinen Körper kennenlernen (dauert mit am längsten), saubere Ausführung, Ernährung etc. etc. etc.


Ich wünsch dir auf jedenfall viel Erfolg  Wenn du dann irgendwann Fortgeschritten bist wirst du dir für die Aussage "um etwas Bizeps aufzubauen." versuchen selbst in Arsch zu treten


----------



## crae (9. März 2014)

Owei schon mit dem ersten Post auf die Schnauze gefolgen, aber ja blutiger Anfänger halt...hört sich nach einem guten Stück Arbeit an, aber wird schon werden^^

mfg, crae


----------



## Keksdose12 (9. März 2014)

Stimmt es eigentlich das man aufhört zu wachsen wenn man kraftsport betreibt ?


----------



## Affliction (9. März 2014)

Keksdose12 schrieb:


> Stimmt es eigentlich das man aufhört zu wachsen wenn man kraftsport betreibt ?



Denk doch mal nach!
Auf welcher grundlage soll denn das beruhen? Wo würde da der zusammenhang stecken?

Ist dir etwa noch nicht auffgefallen das alle kraftsportler zwerge sind?!


----------



## Keksdose12 (9. März 2014)

Das man nicht schrumpft wenn man erwacgsen ist weiss ich  ich meine wenn man in jungen jahren anfängt und noch keij riese ist


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. März 2014)

Das ist genauso, wie wenn du dir ein Buch auf den Kopf legst  Bei der Sache geht's wohl eher darum, dass wenn man noch nicht voll ausgewachsen ist, man (noch) nicht so viel Kraftsport und wenn dann nur an Geräten mit richtiger Ausführung machen soll. Generell sollte man auch nicht auf maximal Gewicht gehen, sondern lieber mit weniger Gewicht oder Eigengewicht viele Wiederholungen machen.


----------



## Azrael1512 (11. März 2014)

@Beam39: Muskelschmiede kann Ich nur empfehlen. Ich bin da selber aktiv und habe dort schon einige gute Tipps bekommen. 

@crae: Das macht doch nichts, ich habe als Anfänger auch viele Fehler gemacht. Jeder fängt mal an. Es ist schon mal gut, dass du andere fragst. 
Ich würde dir auch zu einem intensiven Krafttraining raten. Am besten einen Ganzkörperplan 3 mal die Woche. 
Zum Abnehmen würde ich einfach die Ernährung umstellen. Lass dir im Internet deinen Grundumsatz ausrechnen. Benutze dafür am besten mehrere Seiten/Tools. Hiervon kannst du dann einen Mittelwert nehmen. Dazu kommen dann je nach Korperaktivität und Sport weitere kcal. Dann versuchst du ca 300 - 500 kcal unter diesem Wert zu bleiben und prüfst wöchentlich ob du Gewicht verlierst. Wenn nicht, dann das Essen weiter anpassen. Außerdem würde ich dir pro Woche 2 Cheatmeals empfehlen. Einfach 2 Mahlzeiten bei denen du nicht darauf achtest was du isst. Nur nicht über 1000kcal pro Mahlzeit. Das halte ich für zu viel . 

Verlinken kann ich die gerade nichts, bin am Handy


----------



## crae (11. März 2014)

@Azrael: Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal für die Hilfe. Den Plan hat mir ein Trainer von dem Studio gemacht - muss aber nix heißen, werde mich auf jeden Fall noch informieren weiterhin. Ganzkörpertraining fällt leider teilweise flach. Darf Beine nicht trainieren, da meine Kniegelenke von Geburt an asymmetrisch sind - Artzt hat es mir verboten. Deswegen fahr ich auch Fahrrad, entlastet die Beine und trainiert den Oberschenkelmuskel.
Aber ansonsten darf ich alles machen...man ich muss wirklich mit der Ernährung mich stärker auseinandersetzten, lange Zeit hab ich einfach nur Müll gefressen, mittlerweile hab ich es so gemacht, wie auch der Trainer es mir gesagt hat: Keine zuckerhaltigen Getränke/nichts Süßes. Aber da werd ich noch sehr viel mehr tun müssen. Möchte auf jeden Fall auf ein Normalgewicht kommen.

mfg, crae


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. März 2014)

crae schrieb:


> @Azrael: Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal für die Hilfe. Den Plan hat mir ein Trainer von dem Studio gemacht - muss aber nix heißen, werde mich auf jeden Fall noch informieren weiterhin. Ganzkörpertraining fällt leider teilweise flach. Darf Beine nicht trainieren, da meine Kniegelenke von Geburt an asymmetrisch sind - Artzt hat es mir verboten. Deswegen fahr ich auch Fahrrad, entlastet die Beine und trainiert den Oberschenkelmuskel. Aber ansonsten darf ich alles machen...man ich muss wirklich mit der Ernährung mich stärker auseinandersetzten, lange Zeit hab ich einfach nur Müll gefressen, mittlerweile hab ich es so gemacht, wie auch der Trainer es mir gesagt hat: Keine zuckerhaltigen Getränke/nichts Süßes. Aber da werd ich noch sehr viel mehr tun müssen. Möchte auf jeden Fall auf ein Normalgewicht kommen.  mfg, crae



Wenn du Beine (Knie) nicht belasten darfst, wird es schwer gute Übungen zur Gewichtsreduzierung zu finden. Auch Fahrrad fahren ist da nicht das beste.

@All 

Ich gehe aktuell fast jeden Tag ins Fitnessstudio. Der Trainingsplan ist ausgewogen und nicht allzu Gelenke belastend ^^ meint ihr ich solle das reduzieren oder habt ihr einen Tipp wie ich trotzdem jeden Tag gehen kann?


----------



## Beam39 (11. März 2014)

Naja, wie sieht denn der Trainingsplan aus? Und wie reagiert dein Körper auf den Plan? 

Generell reicht ein 3er Split. Mein Freund und ich mussten jetzt aber auf nen 5er Split wechseln weil die Intensität die benötigt ist, nicht mehr erreicht wurde. Der Körper gewöhnt sich nach einiger Zeit an solche Belastungen und langweilt sich, mein Kumpel hatte z.B. nie Muskelkater obwohl wir wirklich hart trainierten. 

Nachdem wir jetzt jede Muskelgruppe auf einen Tag verlegt, die Übungs und -Satzanzahl pro Muskel gesteigert haben gehts auch wieder voran.

Pauschal kann man sagen dass wenn du nach jedem Training Muskelkater hast und deine Gelenke nicht wehtun, ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. März 2014)

Mein Körper spricht ganz gut an, in der 1. Woche (letzte Woche) des neuen Trainingsplans hab ich ganz gut Muskelmasse zugelegt (wie man es in 1 Woche kann ^^ ) , diese Woche habe ich aber kaum bis kein Muskelkater mehr, werde deshalb mal Probeweise einen 3er Split machen. Gelenkschmerzen versuche ich immer zu vermeiden.


----------



## Metalic (11. März 2014)

Bin nun auch nach 3 Monaten WKM auf einen 2er Split umgestiegen und trainiere mit zwei Brüdern bei mir aus dem Studio zusammen, dir mir auch den Trainingsplan und meinen Ernährungsplan erstellt haben. Bin ja mal gespannt. Deren "Fortschritte" sprechen zumindest für sich.
Der neue 2er Split ist kein Problem. Habe zwar ordentlich Muskelkater, aber der Ernährungsplan bereitet mir mehr Kopfzerbrechen. Ob ich das durchhalte?


----------



## Beam39 (11. März 2014)

Also in einer Woche kann man von keiner Muskelmasse reden die aufgebaut wurde. Es sieht und fühlt sich so an weil die Durchblutung der Muskeln halt extrem gefördert wird aber das klingt schnell wieder ab. In welchem Bereich liegen deine WDH? Wieviel Übungen pro Muskel? Welch Übungen? Sowas wäre wichtig zu wissen.

Der Muskelkater muss auch nicht immer so brutal sein, man spricht immer von einem angenehmen Muskelkater als ausreichend. Versuch dich mal bei der Ausführung komplett auf den zu trainierenden Muskel zu konzentrieren und ihn richtig zu spüren, nicht zu schnell und nicht zu langsam ausführen aber immer schön gleichmäßig und konzentriert. Allein das macht extrem viel aus.


----------



## Zerfall385 (11. März 2014)

Ist hier jemand aktiver Schwimmer? Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. März 2014)

Zerfall385 schrieb:


> Ist hier jemand aktiver Schwimmer? Würde mich mal interessieren


  War mal einen Sommer jeden Abend schwimmen, also Delphin, Kraulen, Brust... Wenn man das länger macht ist das sehr gutes Training!

@Beam ich schreib dir mal ne PN wenn ich Zeit hab.


----------



## Zerfall385 (11. März 2014)

Ich meinte so von Montag bis Samstag mind. 5km am Tag und Wettkämpfe?


----------



## MisterLaggy (11. März 2014)

Ich war mal Schwimmer (nicht überragend), aber ein Kumpel von mir ist Wettkampf Schwimmer. Was willst du den Wissen?


----------



## Azrael1512 (11. März 2014)

@crae: ich würde dann auf jeden Fall pro Training den kompletten Körper ohne die Beine trainieren. Gerade die Grundübungen: Bankdrücken und Klimmzüge sind wichtig. 

@Quack_der_Frosch: jeden Tag ist auf jeden Fall zu viel. Es gibt nur einen ganz kleinen Prozentsatz an Menschen, die eine solche Regeneration haben. Ich meine damit auch nicht die Muskeln. Wenn du gut splittest ist das von der Muskelregeneration fast sogar möglich. Aber dein Zentrales Nervensystem wird das nicht lange mit machen. Das wird nämlich bei jedem Training mit gefordert und hat so keinen Tag Pause. 
Seit dem ich nur noch 3, maximal 4 mal die Woche trainiere, mache ich richtig gute Fortschritte.


----------



## sfc (11. März 2014)

crae schrieb:


> @Azrael: Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal für die Hilfe. Den Plan hat mir ein Trainer von dem Studio gemacht - muss aber nix heißen, werde mich auf jeden Fall noch informieren weiterhin. Ganzkörpertraining fällt leider teilweise flach. Darf Beine nicht trainieren, da meine Kniegelenke von Geburt an asymmetrisch sind - Artzt hat es mir verboten. Deswegen fahr ich auch Fahrrad, entlastet die Beine und trainiert den Oberschenkelmuskel.
> Aber ansonsten darf ich alles machen...man ich muss wirklich mit der Ernährung mich stärker auseinandersetzten, lange Zeit hab ich einfach nur Müll gefressen, mittlerweile hab ich es so gemacht, wie auch der Trainer es mir gesagt hat: Keine zuckerhaltigen Getränke/nichts Süßes. Aber da werd ich noch sehr viel mehr tun müssen. Möchte auf jeden Fall auf ein Normalgewicht kommen.
> 
> mfg, crae



Beine nicht trainieren können ist *******, ich kenn das. Aber man kann auch ohne Ganzkörpertraining gute Fortschritte machen, da sollte man sich nicht den Spaß verderben lassen. Gibt sogar beinamputierte Bodybuilder, die nicht grad dünn sind  Wobei ich im Moment auch grad ziemlich angepisst bin. Ich kann in letzter Zeit auch nur noch Damenübungen wie Beinstrecker und Beuger - und auch das noch eingeschränkt - für die Beine machen (abgesehen vom Wadentraining, das ich ganz normal machen kann) Das ist zwar kein Training für die Katz, aber richtige Oberschenkel bekommt man so leider nicht. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn man eh sehr lange Beine hat, weil man über zwei Meter groß ist. Gestern ist mir auch noch die Kniescheibe mal wieder rausgesprungen und hab deswegen erst mal ein paar Tage generell Trainingspause. Ist echt zum Kotzen. Manchmal würde ich die Beine am liebsten absägen ...  Ich würde mich aber auch mal bei anderen Ärzten an deiner Stelle umhören. Manche sind nämlich pathologische BB-Hasser und setzen sich gar nicht so genau auseinander, sondern verbieten lieber. 

Apropos Beine: Am Samstag war jemand im Studio, der auf die Beinpresse das halbe Gewichtsarsenal des Studios aufgelegt hat, beim Drücken wie am Spieß brüllte, die Beine aber kaum strecken konnte, dafür die Gelenke durchdrückte, stark spuckte und stöhnte und mit den Händen nachhelfen musste. Als er fertig war, humpelte er ganz jämmerlich davon, weil er nicht mehr laufen konnte. Wenn man selbst unverschuldet Knieprobleme hat, empfindet man nicht übel Lust, solchen Idioten mal auf die Nase zu geben. Aber die sehen noch früh genug, was sie davon haben.


----------



## Quppi (11. März 2014)

Schwimmer: Hier! 
aktiv? naja geht schon:
Mittwochs ne Stunde und dazu Samstags 3 Stunden Wettkamptraining (effektiv verschärftes Training ) bei der Wasserwacht und ihr?
Also eher Hobby und nicht wirklich Muskeltraining


----------



## Zerfall385 (11. März 2014)

Könnte ja sein, weil kenne noch 2 Schwimmer die auch zocken ^^
Man könnte sich untereinander austauschen


----------



## crae (12. März 2014)

@Quak: Ne belasten schon, nur kein Krafttraining. Deswegen muss ich auch abnehmen...mein Gewicht ist ja sozusagen ein tägliches Krafttraining.

mfg, crae


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. März 2014)

crae schrieb:


> @Quak: Ne belasten schon, nur kein Krafttraining. Deswegen muss ich auch abnehmen...mein Gewicht ist ja sozusagen ein tägliches Krafttraining.
> 
> mfg, crae


 
Wie siehts mit laufen aus?


----------



## crae (12. März 2014)

Ne wurde mir auch verboten leider.

mfg, crae


----------



## Teutonnen (12. März 2014)

Hab gestern wieder mit dem Training angefangen (5 Wochen lang ans Bett gefesselt gewesen.. 2 Wochen lang ne Magendarm geholt und sobald sie halbwegs durch war wohl nochmal bei der Familie angesteckt -.-).

-> Alles tut weh
-> Trainingspensum nicht geschafft und nach etwa 2/3 ins Studio gekotzt
-> Miese Laune


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Hab gestern wieder mit dem Training angefangen (5 Wochen lang ans Bett gefesselt gewesen.. 2 Wochen lang ne Magendarm geholt und sobald sie halbwegs durch war wohl nochmal bei der Familie angesteckt -.-).  -> Alles tut weh -> Trainingspensum nicht geschafft und nach etwa 2/3 ins Studio gekotzt -> Miese Laune



Nach 5 Wochen sollte man vllt auch nochmal leicht anfangen


----------



## Azrael1512 (12. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Hab gestern wieder mit dem Training angefangen (5 Wochen lang ans Bett gefesselt gewesen.. 2 Wochen lang ne Magendarm geholt und sobald sie halbwegs durch war wohl nochmal bei der Familie angesteckt -.-).
> 
> -> Alles tut weh
> -> Trainingspensum nicht geschafft und nach etwa 2/3 ins Studio gekotzt
> -> Miese Laune



Kopf hoch, dein Körper hatte ja auch mit deiner Regeneration zu tun und dann noch ohne Training, da kann das schonmal passieren. Gib dir 2 Wochen Zeit. Erinnerungsmuskeln sei dank läuft das sehr schnell wieder.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. März 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Nach 5 Wochen sollte man vllt auch nochmal leicht anfangen


 
Nah, das wäre vernünftig. 



Azrael1512 schrieb:


> Kopf hoch, dein Körper hatte ja auch mit  deiner Regeneration zu tun und dann noch ohne Training, da kann das  schonmal passieren. Gib dir 2 Wochen Zeit. Erinnerungsmuskeln sei dank  läuft das sehr schnell wieder.


 
Jup, ich find's halt einfach kacke. Ich konnte schon den halben Winter nicht richtig trainieren (~55-Stunden-Woche als Krankenpfleger sei Dank...) und jetzt sowas.


----------



## Beam39 (12. März 2014)

Gehs ruhig an.. Die erste Zeit wird jetzt hart und demotivierend aber wenn du diese Schwelle einnmal überschritten hast greift ein Zahn wieder ins andere.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (14. März 2014)

Suche im Moment mal nach Kurzhanteln für zu Hause. Gibt es da bestimmte Dinge auf die ich achten sollte, oder habt ihr vllt sogar eine bestimmte Empfehlung?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. März 2014)

Eine direkte Empfehlung nicht, aber für den Anfang solltest du dir welche mit geringen "Gewichtsstufen" kaufen, also am besten 1 und 0,5Kg pro Gewicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. März 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Eine direkte Empfehlung nicht, aber für den Anfang solltest du dir welche mit geringen "Gewichtsstufen" kaufen, also am besten 1 und 0,5Kg pro Gewicht.


 
Also sowas? 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00DX6ANNW/ref=redir_mdp_mobile

Ich hab auch kurzhanteln Zuhause, benutze sie aber kaum. 
Ich glaube viel falsch machen kann man nicht. Hast du einen Laden in der Nähe der hanteln anbietet?


----------



## Dustin91 (14. März 2014)

Also die Hanteln vom ALDI z.B. taugen auch völlig.
Das sind 10 Kg, aufgeteilt in 2 Kg Stange, 2 x 2 Kg-Scheiben, 4 x 1 Kg-Scheibe.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. März 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Also sowas?  http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00DX6ANNW/ref=redir_mdp_mobile  Ich hab auch kurzhanteln Zuhause, benutze sie aber kaum. Ich glaube viel falsch machen kann man nicht. Hast du einen Laden in der Nähe der hanteln anbietet?



Ne die in Pink


----------



## Azrael1512 (14. März 2014)

Also ich habe mir die bei Amazon bestellt. Benutze die von SCSports, die sind echt klasse. 
Die vom Aldi oder so reichen für den Anfang aber auf jeden Fall. 

Wenn du aber bestellst sorg dafür, dass alles zusammen kommt. Dann kann der Postbote auch ein bisschen trainieren


----------



## DjangOC (14. März 2014)

Sagt mal, wo gibts nen Guide wie man ohne viel Zaster zu verbraten, möglichst effizient seine Muskeln trainiert.
Und die andere Frage, mit was fur Gewichten müsste ich trainieren? (Bin 183cm, 78Kg, und 15J 5M, Sport betreibe ich Pontonier und bin im Schiesswessen aktiv)

Gruss Django


----------



## Goblin10 (15. März 2014)

Hallo, hab leider nichts besseres gefunden, gibts ein allgemeiner topic für Fahrräder? :$

Danke.


----------



## sfc (15. März 2014)

Ich meine, dass ich sowas mal gesehen habe. Notfalls mal unter google suchen mit dem Zusatz "Site:extreme.pcgameshardware.de" Die Forensuche ist nicht so dolle.


----------



## crae (23. März 2014)

Ich hätte da auch noch eine Frage. Habt ihr vllt ne Empfehlung für Trainingshandschuhe. Hab mir folgende bestellt: http://www.amazon.de/Harbinger-Fitn...395601247&sr=8-3&keywords=trainingshandschuhe. Allerdings drücken mir die Ploster bei den Fingern das Blut ab, wenn ich was hochdrücke/hebe. 
Denke da wäre vielleicht eine Kombination aus eher flacheren Handschuhe und fürs Handgelenkt was zum Stabilisieren am besten. Hab auch schon ein wenig gegoogelt, aber das hat irgendwie nix geholfen, hoffentlich hauts mich jetzt mir meiner zweiten Frage hier nicht direkt wieder aufs Maul, aber besser Fragen, als Halbwissen anzuhäufen^^

mfg, crae


----------



## Teutonnen (23. März 2014)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wo gibts nen Guide wie man ohne viel Zaster zu verbraten, möglichst effizient seine Muskeln trainiert.


Calisthenics ist ein Workout-Programm, das sich auf Übungen mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht konzentriert. Damit könntest du (wenn du mal weisst, wie) fast für lau trainieren. Ich trainiere 2x die Woche so (als Begleitung zum Krav Maga). Da baust du halt nicht Muskulatur(masse) auf wie ein Bodybuilder, dafür ist dann ordentlich Dampf hinter den Muckis^^ Such mal "Hannibal for King" oder "Lazar Novovic", die machen das z.T. seit 20 Jahren.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HYFDcpX9oMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





DjangOC schrieb:


> Und die andere Frage, mit was fur Gewichten müsste ich trainieren?
> Gruss Django


Ganz ehrlich: Du scheinst jemand zu sein, der wenig Erfahrung im Kraftsport hat. Geh besser in ein Fitnesscenter und lass dir die Übungen von einem Instruktor zeigen, sonst trainierst du zu 99% falsch und machst dich lanfgristig zum Krüppel, denn Muskelaufbau ist Maximalkrafttraining (viel Gewicht, wenige Wiederholungen) und wenn du die Übungen dann falsch ausführst, zerstörst du dir langfristig die Gelenke, Bandscheiben und Sehnen.






crae schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch noch eine Frage. Habt ihr vllt ne Empfehlung für Trainingshandschuhe.



Ich benutze ganz normale Fahrradhandschuhe, ohne Polster oder sonstiges. Sowas in der Art hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn dir die Handgelenke nach dem Training schmerzen, würde ich dir empfehlen, mal speziell die Unterarmmuskulatur und die Unterarmsehnen zu trainieren. Ich konnte für eine lange Zeit nur Liegestütze auf der Faust machen, weil das Handgelenk geschmerzt hat und so hab ich die Schmerzen so gut wie weg bekommen. Vielleicht hilft's bei dir ja auch?


----------



## Beam39 (24. März 2014)

Ich trage weder Handschuhe noch sonstiges Zeug wie Zughilfen etc. ich find das alles eher hinderlich beim Fortschritt machen. Das einzige was ich noch ok finden würde wären Stabis für die Handgelenke, aber selbst die sind eher hinderlich. Wenn man nen Jahr mit den Teilen trainiert und die dann mal weglässt meint man man hat Puddinggelenke. 

Lieber das Gewicht niedrig halten und die neue Steigerung solange halten bis sich die kompletten Gelenke dran gewöhnt haben.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. März 2014)

Jup, imo sollte man alles weglassen, was stützt. Die Handschuhe sind ebenfalls nicht wirklich notwendig, wenn man nur mit Gewichten trainiert. Für den Schweiss gibt's ein Handtuch.

Wenn ich aber ne Mischung aus Sparring und Gewichtstraining mache, lasse ich die einfach an. Ist mir zu blöd, die alle 2 Minuten an- und wieder auszuziehen und ich hab keine Lust, mir den Handrücken an den Protektoren wundzuschlagen


----------



## crae (24. März 2014)

Naja bei manchen Geräten rutscht man schon ab, vorallem wenn man was runterziehen muss (Latzug-, Überzugmaschine). Schmerzt halt in den Fingergelenken, weil man irgendwann nur noch mit den Fingern zieht, einfach weil die Gummifläche nicht genug Griff bietet.

mfg, crae


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. März 2014)

Bei uns gibt's da so kleine Schaumstoffdinger für den Latzug, vllt kann man sowas ja auch einsetzten.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. März 2014)

Huh? Überzüge kenn ich jetzt nur auf dem Rücken liegend auf der Drückbank und dann mit Kurzhanteln, die kann man sowieso gut greifen und sie sind austariert.


----------



## Metalic (24. März 2014)

Ich habe nichts dergleichen. Viele bei uns im Studio haben zwei kleine Schaumstoff-Stückchen dabei mit denen sie greifen.


----------



## Beam39 (24. März 2014)

Oder wenn die Kraft in den Fingern bzw. in den Unterarmen zu schwach ist diese gezielt trainieren. Als ich damals mitm Kreuzheben angefangen hab ging Grifftechnisch wirklich so gut wie nichts obwohl ich in der Lage war deutlich mehr zu ziehen, heute is es genau andersrum. Genügend Griffkraft is da aber die Muskeln wollen nich immer so wie die Hände


----------



## sfc (24. März 2014)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch Probleme bei der Kleiderwahl? Ich wollte mir vorhin einen Anzug kaufen für eine Beerdigung, aber alle, die am Bauch passen, sind an der Brust zu eng. Selbst im Laden für Übergrößen passt nichts so richtig, die müssten wenn noch geändert werden, da zu weit am Bauch. Bei mir kommt halt noch dazu, dass ich 2,02 Meter groß bin.


----------



## DjangOC (24. März 2014)

Sagt mal, gibts ein paar gute Übungen um ohne Muckibude und so  (meine Eltern mogen das Wort ned hören) ein paar gute Übungen die man machen kann um etwas zu erreichen?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. März 2014)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibts ein paar gute Übungen um ohne Muckibude und so  (meine Eltern mogen das Wort ned hören) ein paar gute Übungen die man machen kann um etwas zu erreichen?



Sag doch einfach Fitnessstudio  ansonsten je nach dem wie groß euer Haus/Wohnung ist, kann man das auch mit Geräten nach Hause verlegen. Ansonten fang einfach mal mit Liegestütz und Sit-Ups und Kniebeugen, das sollte für den Anfag reichen. 

@SFC Ich habe da eher das Problem, dass ich selten was finde, was nicht zu weit ist, aber trotzdem noch über Brust und Oberarme passt. Und einen Anzug sollte man eh einmal schneidern lassen, wenn man denn ausgewachsen ist.


----------



## crae (24. März 2014)

@Beam: Jap so gehts mir im Moment auch, also wies dir am Anfang ging.

mfg, crae


----------



## Teutonnen (24. März 2014)

Das beste Ganzkörpertraining ist zweifellos schwimmen. Beansprucht alle Muskeln gleichzeitig, ist gelenkschonend, man ist draussen und es gibt ne hammer Kondition 

Ich geh den Sommer über auch jeden Tag 2-3km schwimmen und Aufwendungen hab ich kaum welche, das Freibad-Abo kostet etwa nen Fuffi und ne Badehose hat sowieso jeder.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. März 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Sag doch einfach Fitnessstudio  ansonsten je nach dem wie groß euer Haus/Wohnung ist, kann man das auch mit Geräten nach Hause verlegen. Ansonten fang einfach mal mit Liegestütz und Sit-Ups und Kniebeugen, das sollte für den Anfag reichen.


Da fehlen noch Klimmzüge, damit alle Standardübungen dabei sind. 
Auf die sollte man nicht verzichten.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Das beste Ganzkörpertraining ist zweifellos schwimmen. Beansprucht alle Muskeln gleichzeitig, ist gelenkschonend, man ist draussen und es gibt ne hammer Kondition


Wenn du das Schwimmen durch Rudern ersetzt, stimmt es eigentlich ebenso.
Nur ist das über die Wintermonate leider nicht draußen möglich. Mir selbst fehlt die Technik beim Schwimmen. Daher bin ich zwangsweise am Rudern hängen geblieben.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. März 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Da fehlen noch Klimmzüge, damit alle Standardübungen dabei sind.  Auf die sollte man nicht verzichten.  Wenn du das Schwimmen durch Rudern ersetzt, stimmt es eigentlich ebenso. Nur ist das über die Wintermonate leider nicht draußen möglich. Mir selbst fehlt die Technik beim Schwimmen. Daher bin ich zwangsweise am Rudern hängen geblieben.



Naja, für Klimmzüge braucht man eine Stange, die hat nicht jeder im Haus  Aber im Prinzip hast du Recht 


Schwimmen ist Top. Kleiner Tip im Sommer, schaut mal ob das Hallenbad eures Vertrauens im Sommer offen hat, es gibt nichts besseres als wenn man sich mit 5 anderen die auch nur schwimmen wollen 15 Bahnen teilst


----------



## sfc (24. März 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> @SFC Ich habe da eher das Problem, dass ich selten was finde, was nicht zu weit ist, aber trotzdem noch über Brust und Oberarme passt. Und einen Anzug sollte man eh einmal schneidern lassen, wenn man denn ausgewachsen ist.



Dann müsste ich das ja alle zwei Jahre machen lassen. Nö. Ich zieh jetzt einfach nen alten an, der zwar auch doof sitzt, aber das sieht man weniger als dass es mich stört. Die zwei Stunden muss ich das dann halt aushalten. Nur die Ärmel werde ich noch vorher eventuell ändern lassen.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. März 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Naja, für Klimmzüge braucht man eine Stange, die hat nicht jeder im Haus  Aber im Prinzip hast du Recht


Oh, stimmt. Hatte ich vergessen.
Ich mache die immer hier bei mir am See. Habe somit auch (noch) keine im Haus. ^^


----------



## Teutonnen (24. März 2014)

Wie dir fehlt die Technik... Kannst du net schwimmen oder so? 

Du musst ja keine Bahnrekorde aufstellen, es geht nur darum, dass du deinen Körper ans Limit bringst und möglichst lange dort hältst. Das geht mit Brustschwimmen genauso wie z.B. mit Delfin.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. März 2014)

sfc schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich das ja alle zwei Jahre machen lassen. Nö. Ich zieh jetzt einfach nen alten an, der zwar auch doof sitzt, aber das sieht man weniger als dass es mich stört. Die zwei Stunden muss ich das dann halt aushalten. Nur die Ärmel werde ich noch vorher eventuell ändern lassen.



Wie groß oder breit willst du denn noch werden?  Je nach dem wie es bei dir finanziell so aussieht, kann man sich durchaus auch alle 2 Jahre einen Schneidern lassen. Ist nicht mal soo teuer wie man erwartet, es muss ja nicht immer ein 12000€ Anzug sein


----------



## thunderofhate (24. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Wie dir fehlt die Technik... Kannst du net schwimmen oder so?
> 
> Du musst ja keine Bahnrekorde aufstellen, es geht nur darum, dass du deinen Körper ans Limit bringst und möglichst lange dort hältst. Das geht mit Brustschwimmen genauso wie z.B. mit Delfin.


Das Bronze-Abzeichen hatte ich in der Schule noch geschafft.
Naja, ich kann halt nich besonders gut schwimmen. Beim Rudern nutze ich meine Kraft wesentlich effizienter.


----------



## DjangOC (24. März 2014)

Also, danje für die ganze Flut, hab bi jetzt nur mal die ersten 2-3 angeschaut sowie das Video welches mir Teutonnen gelinkt hat.

Also, ich Liste das mal mit Zahlen.
1)Ich schwimm eigentlich recht gut (bin Pontonier, hab folglich 3 mal das Jugend Brevet (Rettungschwimmkurs)abgelegt), und komm auch gratis ins Hallenbad, nur da ich Mobilität mässig an meine Eltern gebunden bin, bin ich viel zu selten dort. Ich mag aber bis zu 3.725km an nem Nachmittag schwimmen.

2)Meine Eltern haben ebenso was gegen Gerätschaften, Platz wäre da, nur haben sie mal gelesen man solle erst mit 17-19 damit anfangen, da man dann die volle Körpergrösse erreicht hätte (dabei bin ich mit 15.8 J schon 183cm gross, viel grösser werd ich wohl ned)

3)Habt ihr ein Tipp wie man geschickt atmet, denn wenn ich Liegestützen oder Kimmzüge (am Klettergerust des Spielplatzes) mache, atme ich ned richtig, verkrampf mich, und bin schlapp

4) was für ""Gummibänder"" sind das? Die sie in dem Video verwenden?


Und bitte bitte geht möglichst auf Punkt 3 ein, denn das ist auch der stressfaktor im Schulsport. 
Gruss Django


----------



## Teutonnen (24. März 2014)

Zum Hallenbad könntest du z.B. auch hinjoggen, 10km oder so wären da doch kein Problem. Dann kannst du dir gleich das Warmup sparen.




DjangOC schrieb:


> 2)Meine Eltern haben ebenso was gegen Gerätschaften, Platz wäre da, nur haben sie mal gelesen man solle erst mit 17-19 damit anfangen, da man dann die volle Körpergrösse erreicht hätte (dabei bin ich mit 15.8 J schon 183cm gross, viel grösser werd ich wohl ned)


Das hat weniger was mit der Grösse als mit dem Alter zu tun (Knochen sind in der Wachstumsphase weicher als später). Die dauert aber etwa bis 25 ^.^



DjangOC schrieb:


> 3)Habt ihr ein Tipp wie man geschickt atmet, denn wenn ich Liegestützen oder Kimmzüge (am Klettergerust des Spielplatzes) mache, atme ich ned richtig, verkrampf mich, und bin schlapp



Ausatmen immer bei Kompression, also bei Liegestützen zum Beispiel.. Einatmen beim runtergehen, ausatmen beim raufdrücken. Bei Klimmzügen wäre es dann: Ausatmen beim Hochziehen, einatmen beim Runterlassen. 
Und atme immer ganz ein und wieder aus - wenn du mit Pressatem anfängst, kannst du genausogut gar nicht atmen^^



DjangOC schrieb:


> 4) was für ""Gummibänder"" sind das? Die sie in dem Video verwenden?


Das sind stinknormale Gymnastikbänder.

Und bitte bitte geht möglichst auf Punkt 3 ein, denn das ist auch der stressfaktor im Schulsport. 
Gruss Django[/QUOTE]


----------



## DjangOC (24. März 2014)

So viel Milch wie ich "saufe" müssten die Stein hart sein. Ist ja auch noch nie einer gebrochen.^^

Wenn es nur 10km wären, dann würd ich mit dem Rad hinfahren  jeder der mich kennt weiss was ich unter fahren verstehe
Sind aber leider gut 25km Luftlinie, aufwärts.

Jedoch sehe ich da einen stern am Himmel, nächstes Jahr bekomme ich das Ostwind GA da ich mit den ÖV ans Gymnasium muss.

Dass mit dem Atmen werd ich ausprobieren.

Hoffe mal das wir mal den Keller aufräumen werden, den da wäre ein richtiger Boxsack.

Und die andere Frage, warum ist die Übung in der man die seitlichen Bauchmuskeln übt so viel deutlich einfacher als normale Rumpfbeugen?


----------



## Teutonnen (24. März 2014)

Ostwind GA... Dann bist du Schweizer


----------



## DjangOC (24. März 2014)

Ja, mein zweiter Nickname ist SwissPatriot98, sagt alles, oder?


----------



## Teutonnen (24. März 2014)

kA, ich kann mich auch KongolesianSlavemaster nennen und es trifft nicht zu


----------



## DjangOC (24. März 2014)

Ist Offtopic, aber extra für Teutonnen:
Das bin ich (je nach dem müsst du es drehen, ist halt mit dem Handy) nun bist du eher überzeugt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. März 2014)

Das war kein persönlicher Angriff sondern einfach Sarkasmus, MIR musst du gar nichts beweisen - ich bin nur ein Forentroll xDD

Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind... Was für Flecktarn ist das denn? Die CH-Version sieht anders aus ^.^
http://shop.strato.de/WebRoot/Store12/Shops/62098650/4E67/AA2F/82DD/20C0/9E37/C0A8/29BA/B609/069.JPG


----------



## DjangOC (24. März 2014)

Hab ich auch ned als solchen eingestufft.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. März 2014)




----------



## crae (25. März 2014)

10km laufen? Heißt bei mir 2km laufen, 7gehen und den letzten kriechen und dann im Bad absaufen^^ 

mfg, crae


----------



## Diaflolo97 (25. März 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Das Bronze-Abzeichen hatte ich in der Schule noch geschafft.
> Naja, ich kann halt nich besonders gut schwimmen. Beim Rudern nutze ich meine Kraft wesentlich effizienter.



Rudern ist aber kein Ganzkörpersport. Teutonnen hat schon recht, kein Sport trainiert mehr Muskeln als Schwimmen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. März 2014)

Diaflolo97 schrieb:


> Rudern ist aber kein Ganzkörpersport. Teutonnen hat schon recht, kein Sport trainiert mehr Muskeln als Schwimmen.


 
Kickboxen ist da schon auch ganz gut


----------



## thunderofhate (25. März 2014)

Diaflolo97 schrieb:


> Rudern ist aber kein Ganzkörpersport.


Das ist mir neu. Außerdem ist es falsch. 
Jemals gerudert?


----------



## Beam39 (25. März 2014)

sfc schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich auch Probleme bei der Kleiderwahl? Ich wollte mir vorhin einen Anzug kaufen für eine Beerdigung, aber alle, die am Bauch passen, sind an der Brust zu eng. Selbst im Laden für Übergrößen passt nichts so richtig, die müssten wenn noch geändert werden, da zu weit am Bauch. Bei mir kommt halt noch dazu, dass ich 2,02 Meter groß bin.


 
Ich passe seit 3 Jahren in fast keinen Anzug mehr, bei mir stört wirklich alles. Ich hab letztens mit Ach und Krach einen halbwegs passenden Anzug gefunden aber selbst da war die Hose etwas zu lang an den Oberschenkeln eng, der Anzug war obenrum zu eng und untenrum zu groß, gleiches beim Hemd  Das sind halt eigentlich Größen für richtige Übergewichtige, aber die haben halt auch meist einen extremen Bauch und sowas hab ich halt nicht 

Ich bin also quasi ein Übergewichtiger an den Armen, Beinen, Kreuz und Brust aber nicht am Bauch  Bei mir bereiten sogar die Unterarme richtig Probleme weil die auch extrem dick sind. T-Shirts, Pullover etc. trage ich alles erst ab XL, die werden dann zwar wieder untenrum etwas locker und sind obenrum an der Grenze, aber in XXL würde ich mit meinen 1.80m aussehen wie in nem Sack


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich passe seit 3 Jahren in fast keinen Anzug mehr, bei mir stört wirklich alles. Ich hab letztens mit Ach und Krach einen halbwegs passenden Anzug gefunden aber selbst da war die Hose etwas zu lang an den Oberschenkeln eng, der Anzug war obenrum zu eng und untenrum zu groß, gleiches beim Hemd  Das sind halt eigentlich Größen für richtige Übergewichtige, aber die haben halt auch meist einen extremen Bauch und sowas hab ich halt nicht   Ich bin also quasi ein Übergewichtiger an den Armen, Beinen, Kreuz und Brust aber nicht am Bauch  Bei mir bereiten sogar die Unterarme richtig Probleme weil die auch extrem dick sind. T-Shirts, Pullover etc. trage ich alles erst ab XL, die werden dann zwar wieder untenrum etwas locker und sind obenrum an der Grenze, aber in XXL würde ich mit meinen 1.80m aussehen wie in nem Sack


 Bist du zufällig The Rock oder Arnie?  ich bin 1,90 und brauche Maximal XL, bin aber auch noch nicht kompeltt ausgewachsen, aber die 1-2cm werden auch nicht so viel ändern ^^


----------



## Diaflolo97 (26. März 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Das ist mir neu. Außerdem ist es falsch.
> Jemals gerudert?



Es nimmt sich so gut wie nix, um hier mal die Sitaution zu entschärfen  
Schwimmen ist halt dazu oft noch auf weitaus längere Belastungen ausgelegt, beim Rudern sind es ja oft "nur" 10 - 20 Minuten.


----------



## DjangOC (26. März 2014)

Welches rudern meint ihr?
Dieses, wie ich es als Pontonier praktiziere, oder das wo man sitzt?


----------



## thunderofhate (26. März 2014)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Welches rudern meint ihr?
> Dieses, wie ich es als Pontonier praktiziere, oder das wo man sitzt?


Skullen, wie man es vom Einer bis zum Achter macht.

@ Diaflolo97
Naja, für weniger als ne halbe Stunde fahre ich nicht zur Ruhr.
Dennoch war die Aussage oben einfach falsch. ^^


----------



## DjangOC (26. März 2014)

Äh was ist skullen?
Ich versteh unter rudern, wenn man im Weidling steht, der Hinterfahrer befehl gibt "Ruder!", das man stehend den (Ober-)Körper nach vorne drückt, und mit den Armen nach drückt, dann das Ruder um 90° kippt und es zu sich zieht, und gleichzeitig in Nullstehlung geht um das ganze wieder und wieder zu machen. 
Oder was versteht ihr darunter?
Schaut euch sonst mal nach Pontoniers auf google um (auch pontonier Buchs SG, dann könnt ihr mich beim Knüppeln auf Topresultaten sehen und beim Rudern auf den letzten Plätzen...^^, wir könns halt ned wirklich gut)


----------



## Roundy (26. März 2014)

Er meint das rudern im boot, das skull ist dabei der begriff für das paddel, wovon man zwei hat, je eins in einer hand.
Alternativ gibt es auch noch riemen, heißt ein ruder pro person, das ist immer das was man im fernsehn im 8er sieht, skullen immer 1er.
auch beim rudern kannste dich ne weile beschäftigen, fahr mal 20-30km durch ohne pause und mit so 2min/500m da klappste dannach fast zusammen.
Gruß


----------



## DjangOC (26. März 2014)

Also wenn ihr wollt durft ihr bei uns aufem Rhein mal ne runde ruddern kommen, da machste ned wirklich viel Meter, aber es macht dich kaputt.
Hier mal die Startseite von meinem Verein, ja das Bild ist ********, aber die neuen die ned wirklich schwimmen können müssen die laut ihgend einem Gesetz tragen, da es sich ja um Militär "Fahrzeuge" handelt ^^ Pontonierebuchs

P.S.: Ein Schiff im Hafen hat bei ner richtigen Welle eher geschiessen, das Schiff aufem Meer bewegt sich auf der Welle, das im Hafen hat kein Platz und kippt, da die Kräfte ungleichmässig stark drücken.


----------



## >ExX< (26. März 2014)

Moin leute,

Hab mich gestern mal bei den beiden fitnessstudios in meiner Nähe erkundigt.
War mit nem Kumpel da der auch bald anfangen will zu trainieren.

Wollte damit eigentlich schon vor 3 jahren anfangen, aber irgendwie reizt es mich jetzt erst richtig.

Mache seit ich 15 bin Liegestütze, zwischendurch mal nen jahr wieder komplett aufgehört.

Habe dann über nen jahr ca. Immer 50 gemacht, bin dann kurzzeitig auf 60 raufgegangen, und jetzt seit nen paar monaten hab ichs geändert auf 25 liegestütz mit 7,5kg zusatzgewicht.
Dann halt noch 20sit ups und 20 kniebeugen mit 15kg zusatzgewicht.
Und noch nen paar weitere Übungen.

Seit mitte 2012 bis ende 2013 jedes WE einmal schwimmen gewesen, nur brustschwimmen, ca. 2,1 km pro stunde.
Ja ist nicht so viel 

Bin fast 21 jahre alt
2,00m groß

Bei nur 72kg körpergewicht.
Daran will ich was ändern, ich will unbedingt Masse aufbauen, was bei mir aber fast aussichtslos ist.
Egal wie viel ich esse, ich nehme kaum was zu.
Manchmal hab ich es geschafft in einer woche 1kg zuzunehmen.

Aber dann kommt es auch schonmal vor dass ich innerhalb eines tages 2kg abnehme.
Bin eigentlich immer voll aktiv, also nie niedergeschlagen oder so.

Vllt liegts am Stoffwechsel, wenn ihr Tipps habt wie ich meinen KFA erhöhe, immer her damit 
Will halt zusehen dass ich muskelmasse aufbaue.

Das wars eigentlich ersgmal


----------



## thunderofhate (26. März 2014)

@ Django

Der Rhein ist von mir aus sogar etwas näher als die Ruhr. Der ist zum Wettkampfrudern aber völlig ungeeignet.


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2014)

Exx, 72kg bei 2m? Kannst du dich hinter einer Laterne verstecken? 

Ich bin nun seit etwas über einem Jahr dabei. Angefangen mit 75kg auf 173cm. Hatte Übergewicht. Dann viel Sport. Mischung aus Krafttraining und Ausdauertraining. Bin dann wegen etwas Kummer (Frauen...  ) auf 58kg runter gerutscht und habe das Gewicht etwa 6 Monate gehalten weil ich viel zu wenig gegessen habe. Regelmäßig trainiert. 3-4x die Woche. Aber ich konnte mich nie so richtig steigern was die Gewichte, mein Gewicht und die Form im allgemeinen angeht.
Seit fast vier Wochen habe ich aber alles komplett umgestellt. Neuer Trainingsplan mit Ernährungsplan. Beides von einem Kumpel der mit seinem Bruder sehr große Fortschritte macht mit ähnlichen Plänen. Man hört also immer wieder, dass allein die Ernährung mind. 60% von allem ausmacht. 
Ich mein, einige haben halt das "Glück" und können futtern was sie wollen, 2 x die Woche ins Studio gehen und bauen trotzdem auf. Habe ich auch schon gesehen. Andere schmeißen Pillen und bauen halt extrem schnell auf. Ich glaube nur das sind keine Muskeln  Bei uns im Studio erstaunlich viele die etwas nehmen. Aber soll mir egal sein. Muss jeder selbst wissen.
Wenn du ernsthaft Masse aufbauen willst, würde ich dir auch empfehlen die Ernährung anzupassen.


----------



## Teutonnen (26. März 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Vllt liegts am Stoffwechsel, wenn ihr Tipps habt wie ich meinen KFA erhöhe, immer her damit
> Will halt zusehen dass ich muskelmasse aufbaue.
> Das wars eigentlich ersgmal



Du hast bis jetzt noch keine Erfahrung im Kraftsport, korrekt? Dann würde ich als erste Amtshandlung in deiner Fitnessbude einen Betreuer suchen und dich nach einem Ganzkörper-Trainingsplan mit Fokus auf Muskelaufbau erkundigen.
Ich könnte dir schon einen soliden Trainingsplan empfehlen, aber die Chance darauf, dass du die Übungen falsch machst und damit langristig körperliche Schäden davonträgst, sind für sowas einfach zu hoch. 

Oh und... Wenn die Bude kein begleitetes Probetraining anbietet... RAUS DA UND NIE WIEDER REIN!


Der Aufbau von Muskelmasse geht pauschal über "viel Gewicht, wenig Wiederholungen" und deshalb ist das Verletzungspotential auch einigermassen gross.

Was die Ernährung angeht... Am Anfang ist das noch nicht sooo wichtig, schau einfach drauf, dass du genug Nährstoffe bekommst (mal ein Glas Milch trinken.. Eier, Hühnchen und Fisch empfehlen sich auch). Für den Muskelaufbau müssen genug Rohstoffe vorhanden sein, also musst du "zu viel" essen.


----------



## >ExX< (26. März 2014)

Habe halt, als ich mich in der ausbildung im block unterricht selbst um mein essen kümmern musste, teilweise 3 pizzen am tag gegessen, als hobby gezockt, teilweise mehrere stunden am tag, dann halt ca. 1liter milch pro tag getrunken, eiscafe pulver dabei, zwischendurch immer mal nen ungesunden snack wie milchschnitte und Bifi.

Viele süßigkeiten, ab und zu mal nen apfel.
Eigentlich hab ich nur gestopft, zusätzlich mal 6 wochen lang eiweißpulver hinterher gejagt.

Trotzdem nicht zugenommen

Jetzt siehts anders aus.
Trinke zwar immernoch viel milch, zwischen 0,7 und 1l am tag, regelmäßig paprika essen, also fast jeden tag.
Jeden tag Brot/Brötchen.
Kaum bis gar keine süßigkeiten, trinke viel mehr wasser als sonst, damals fast nur cola, eistee und sowas.
Und oft halt Toast mit marmelade, regelmäßig fleisch, jedoch kaum bis gar kein gemüse.

Werde mir aber mal nen paar ernährungspläne anschauen 

Zu der laterne:

Es geht fast 

Edit:
Ja, hab mir auf youtube schonmal nen paar videos angeschaut zum muskelaufbau usw.
Erfahrung mit Muskrlaufbau hab ich keine, das ist richtig 
Gestern und heute jeweils nen halbes hähnchen gegessen, schmeckt echt gut.

Immer her mit dem trainingsplan


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2014)

Wirst schnell merken: Das Thema Kraftsport ist sehr komplex. Habe auch nach 5 Min lesen bei Team Andro und Konsorten die Schnauze voll. Gibt dort mehr Meinungen als es registrierte Mitglieder gibt. Jedes kleinste Thema wird dort tot-diskutiert. Das ist nichts für mich.
Aber ließ ruhig was dazu. Wie gesagt, da gibt es ohne Ende Material. 
Teutonnen hat schon recht. Wenn du am Anfang stehst, lass dir die Übungen erst einmal richtig zeigen. Gewöhn den Körper daran. Nicht übertreiben. Führe die Übungen lieber sauber aus dafür 1-2 weniger anstatt zu cheaten. Lass dir einen Ganzkörperplan geben um die Muskeln erst einmal in Gang zu bekommen. 
Wenn du das richtige Studio erwischt, wirst du dort schon Hilfe bekommen. Viele Jungs und Mädels die dort trainieren helfen bestimmt auch gern. Falls nicht sagen sie dir es schon.


----------



## DjangOC (26. März 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> @ Django
> 
> Der Rhein ist von mir aus sogar etwas näher als die Ruhr. Der ist zum Wettkampfrudern aber völlig ungeeignet.


 
Tja, entsprechend fallen auch die Ergebnisse bei unseren Wettkäpfen aus, kommt ned selten vor, das wir auf anderem Gewässer viel zu hoch landen, da wir aufem Rhein so grad nen 10er bekommen, so aber nur noch nen 5er.


----------



## >ExX< (26. März 2014)

Ok, ich denke ich werde mich die nächsten tage mal um nen probetraining bemühen, und werde mal die ganzen foren auseinander nehmen


----------



## Teutonnen (26. März 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Immer her mit dem trainingsplan



Nein, garantiert nicht, von mir kriegst du über's Internet ganz sicher nichts in der Art.
Das ist etwas, was man vor Ort besprechen muss.




>ExX< schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ja, hab mir auf youtube schonmal nen paar videos angeschaut zum muskelaufbau usw.



Davon halte ich auch recht wenig. Es gibt einfach zu viele "Bodydöner" auf solchen Plattformen, die viel zu einseitig trainieren, kaum Ahnung von der Materie haben und am besten noch die Übungen falsch vorzeigen. 



>ExX< schrieb:


> Und oft halt Toast mit marmelade, regelmäßig fleisch, jedoch *kaum bis gar kein gemüse*.


Tja dann fang jetzt damit an  Am besten roh (Hitze zerstört Vitamine).


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. März 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ok, ich denke ich werde mich die nächsten tage mal um nen probetraining bemühen, und werde mal die ganzen foren auseinander nehmen



Aber bitte nicht in einer 20€ Pumperhöhle, am Anfang sollte man schon etwas mehr investieren, alleine wegen den Trainern, die werden in einem "Billigstudio" selten bei dir sein, in einem Edelshuppen ist Service dann schon mehr an der Tagesordnung


----------



## >ExX< (26. März 2014)

Hm, ok 

Muss ich mal schauen was die da so zu bieten haben 
Am anfang eh erstmal bisschen langsamer anfangen, aber nach 3 bis 4 mal trainieren sollte man ja schonmal anfangen bisschen drauf zu packen 

Edit:  also in dem einen laden sind wohl sogar physi therapeuten da, mit check up vom körper und und und...
In dem anderen laden war jetzt nur unten einer sn der rezeption, der sagte dass nachmittags/abends meistens jemand da ist der sich um einen kümmern könnte.

Preislich sind die beiden studios im mittelpreisigen rahmen.
 2jahresvertrag einmal ab 39€ pro monat und einmal ab 47€ im monat.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. März 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Hm, ok   Muss ich mal schauen was die da so zu bieten haben  Am anfang eh erstmal bisschen langsamer anfangen, aber nach 3 bis 4 mal trainieren sollte man ja schonmal anfangen bisschen drauf zu packen



3-4 mal? Eher 30-40 mal ^^ Werd bitte nicht einer von diesen die meinen sie müssten 120kg drücken und schaffen nicht mal eine Wiederholung, sondern bringen sich noch fast mit der Stange um.


----------



## Teutonnen (26. März 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Werd bitte nicht einer von diesen die meinen sie müssten 120kg drücken und schaffen nicht mal eine Wiederholung, sondern bringen sich noch fast mit der Stange um.



Das sind dann eben Bodydöner^^

Ich trainiere jetzt seit ~20 Monaten regelmässig (2-3x pro Woche) und bin beim Bankdrücken erst bei 40kg (2x5+5x superslow).


----------



## >ExX< (26. März 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> 3-4 mal? Eher 30-40 mal ^^ Werd bitte nicht einer von diesen die meinen sie müssten 120kg drücken und schaffen nicht mal eine Wiederholung, sondern bringen sich noch fast mit der Stange um.


 
Nein, so war das nicht geplant^^
Mein vorhaben sind zum beispiel beim bankdrücken 3 sätze zu jeweils 7 wiederholungen.
Am anfang erstmal locker rangehen um die muskeln dran zu gewöhnen, um das einstiegsgewicht auszutesten.

Sobald ich das schaffe packe ich etwas mehr drauf, aber in kleinen schritten 

Ich will nur sagen dass es keinen sinn macht beim bankdrücken mit 10kg anzufangen und dann stetig 500 gramm draufzuklatschen, das kann ich dann direkt sein lassen.

Dank meinem ziemlich starken Ehrgeiz werde ich das schon hinbekommen, wenn ich es halt nicht schaffe dann wirds später einfach nochmal versucht


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. März 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Nein, so war das nicht geplant^^ Mein vorhaben sind zum beispiel beim bankdrücken 3 sätze zu jeweils 7 wiederholungen. Am anfang erstmal locker rangehen um die muskeln dran zu gewöhnen, um das einstiegsgewicht auszutesten.  Sobald ich das schaffe packe ich etwas mehr drauf, aber in kleinen schritten   Ich will nur sagen dass es keinen sinn macht beim bankdrücken mit 10kg anzufangen und dann stetig 500 gramm draufzuklatschen, das kann ich dann direkt sein lassen.  Dank meinem ziemlich starken Ehrgeiz werde ich das schon hinbekommen, wenn ich es halt nicht schaffe dann wirds später einfach nochmal versucht



Mit Bankdrücken würde ich gar nicht anfangen, ist einfach keine Anfängerübung. 

Und klar legt man halt 5-10kg drauf, aber nicht jede Woche, dann wäre man ja nach einem nem halben Jahr bei 150kg ^^ Ich würde da eher jeden Monat 10kg anpeilen, wobei man eigentlich dann erhöht, wenn man selbsr denkt, das es zu leicht ist. 

@Teutonnen 

Ich bin da auch nicht weiter, mache 4 Sätze a 12wdh und ~40kg.


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2014)

Das erste Studio hört sich doch gut an. Würde ich mir anschauen. Nur würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht gleich einen 2 Jahresvertrag unterschreiben. Mach dein Probetraining erst einmal. Mein erster Vertrag lief auch nur sechs Monate. Ist zwar etwas teurer aber dann ärgert man sich später nicht wenn man keine Lust mehr hat aber trotzdem blechen darf.

Mit der Steigerung der Gewichte wird dir dein Trainer schon erzählen. Dann wirst du die ersten Wochen erstmal schön locker die Übungen abarbeiten. 
Mir z.B. hilft es ungemein, wenn ich nicht allein trainiere. Den größten Teil meiner Zeit im Studio war ich immer alleine. Also habe meine Übungen für mich gemacht. Ich trainiere nun mit zwei Brüdern zusammen die wirklich Ahnung von dem Ganzen haben und die mir auch meinen Ernährungs- und Trainingsplan erstellt haben. In der Zeit in der ich oft alleine da war habe ich gemerkt, der innere Schweinehund kommt durch. Ich hing sehr lange an den selben Gewichten. Steckte lange in einem "Loch" und kam nicht wirklich weiter. In den letzten Wochen mache ich enorme Fortschritte. 
Also wie gesagt, es hilft wirklich wenn man nicht allein ist und immer jemanden hat, der etwas aufpasst, auf die Haltung achtet und und und.

Edit zum Bankdrücken: Bestes Beispiel für meinen inneren Schweinehund. Wenn ich alleine da war habe ich auch meine 3 Sätze mit 8-12 Wiederholungen mit 40kg gemacht. 60kg ging auch, brauchte aber immer jemanden der hinter mir stand. Aber war einfach zu faul, jemanden anzuhauen ob er kurz aufpasst. Mit den zwei Brüdern habe ich am Montag das erste mal 8 Wiederholungen mit 80kg gedrückt. Es geht. Man war ich stolz


----------



## Teutonnen (26. März 2014)

Ich meinte das auch eher als Vergleich zu den 120kg^^ Ich seh hier auch genug Leute, die >50kg draufhauen, die Hantel 2-3x gerade so hochbekommen, dann erst mal fast umkippen und am nächsten Tag über Muskelkater jammern.



Die haben zwar in 6 Monaten 40cm Oberarmumfang - aber Kraft haben sie trotzdem keine.
Schau dir mal das hier an. Der macht das seit 20 Jahren.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk9jp9rJ3Ss

Das ist der Unterschied zwischen "Kraft" und "Masse".


----------



## DjangOC (26. März 2014)

Durfte grad feststellen das 5 Minuten Fahradfahrt von mir entfernt ein fitnessstudio stehen würde.
Willkommen bei Billinger-Gym
Was sagt ihr dazu? - Eventuel kann ich meine Eltern umstimmen das ich mal reinschauen darf.


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2014)

@Teutonnen:

Das geht noch extremer. Schau dir mal Videos von Frank Medrano an bei YT. Der Kerl ist außergewöhnlich!


----------



## Beam39 (27. März 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Nein, so war das nicht geplant^^
> Mein vorhaben sind zum beispiel beim bankdrücken 3 sätze zu jeweils 7 wiederholungen.
> Am anfang erstmal locker rangehen um die muskeln dran zu gewöhnen, um das einstiegsgewicht auszutesten.
> 
> ...


 
Dein Vorhaben kann dir später zum Verhängnis werden wenn deine Gelenke anfangen dich zu grüßen. Ich hab das glaube ich schonmal erwähnt gehabt, aber neben dem Muskelaufbau ist der "Gelenkeaufbau" bedeutend wichtiger. Die ganzen Gelenke müssen sich erstmal an das ganze schwere Gewicht gewöhnen, denn wenn die versagen is vorbei. Neben den Gelenken sind eben noch Sehnen etc. da die auf diese Belastungen gewöhnt werden müssen.

Ich sage das immer wieder: Dieses Thema ist so verflucht komplex das ich erst nach 5 Jahren sagen kann ich trainiere relativ fehlerfrei und weiß was mein Körper brauch. Bedeutet nicht das ich 5 Jahre durchgehend trainiere, die ersten 3 waren eh immer dieses sinnlose 2-3 mal hingehen und dann wieder 2-3 wochen Pause, richtig intensiv sinds jetzt vielleicht 3 Jahre. Aber selbst jetzt lerne ich jedesmal dazu und lerne meinen Körper immer wieder von einer anderen Seite kennen.

Ich kann dir sagen das 95% aller Leute in dem Gyms, als Beispiel, komplett falsch Bankdrücken, ich selber drücke auch erst seit nem Jahr richtig. Ich bin letzten Sommer mal an mein Maximum gegangen und hab die 165kg sauber gedrückt, aber meine Gelenke fanden das alles andere als toll. Seit dem habe ich keinen weiteren Maximalversuch mehr gemacht und stelle meine Gelenke auf diese hohen Belastungen ein. Bedeutet ich nehme nie mehr als 120kg aber auch nie weniger und drücke 4 Sätze mit mindestens 8 Wiederholungen. Ich könnte mehr - mach ich aber nicht, weil ich gelernt habe dass mir das nur schadet.


Ich hab mich relativ früh abfangen können ohne mir meine Gelenke oder Bandscheiben zu zerschießen, dir als Anfänger kann ich nur den Tip geben: Achte bitte am Anfang vor allem auf eine 100%ige korrekte Ausführung und informier dich was das Zeug hält. Als letzten Tip würde ich dir noch empfehlen auf deinen Körper zu hören, aber bis du das kannst musst du deinen Körper erstmal kennenlernen und dafür habe ich verflucht lange gebraucht.


----------



## DjangOC (27. März 2014)

@Beam39, es ist wie beim Schiesswesen, es kommen welche mit 14 die melden sich fürn Kurs an, und sind dann zu erst schlecht gelaunt weil man ihnen zuerst die Theorie verklickern will, diese passen dann nicht auf, und schiessen dann verkrampft und ohne Druckpunkte fassen. Ergebniss 0er, höchstens mal nen 3er. Nach nem halben Jahr hören sie dann auf. Da sie es ******** finden, dabei war einzig und allein ihr Verhalten ********.

Ich bin nun das 3te Jahr dabei und kann nun langsam sagen, was für ein Resultat es geben wird, und das stimmt dann meistens auch. So schiess ich mit dem STGW90 auf die A5 bei 21 Schuss (3 Probe) also eigentlich 18 Schuss 79 Punkte, maximal möglich 90. Und das liegt nur daran das ich weiss *wie man zu schiessen hat* und ned einfach drauflos probiere.

P.S.: Könnt ihr was zudem Fitnesstudio sagen, welches ich auf vorheriger Page verlinkt hab?


----------



## Roundy (27. März 2014)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr wollt durft ihr bei uns aufem Rhein mal ne runde ruddern kommen, da machste ned wirklich viel Meter, aber es macht dich kaputt.
> Hier mal die Startseite von meinem Verein, ja das Bild ist ********, aber die neuen die ned wirklich schwimmen können müssen die laut ihgend einem Gesetz tragen, da es sich ja um Militär "Fahrzeuge" handelt ^^ Pontonierebuchs
> 
> P.S.: Ein Schiff im Hafen hat bei ner richtigen Welle eher geschiessen, das Schiff aufem Meer bewegt sich auf der Welle, das im Hafen hat kein Platz und kippt, da die Kräfte ungleichmässig stark drücken.



Was sind denn das für boote? Is mir auch klar das sowas unter Kriegsschiff läuft 
Also mit rudern hab ich was in der Richtung gemeint:
http://www.rudern.de/wettkampf/


----------



## DjangOC (27. März 2014)

Das sind Weidlinge, vom Militar verwendete Leichtlastenboote.


----------



## Teutonnen (27. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kommen die her


----------



## DjangOC (27. März 2014)

Haste sonst noch en paar Absurde Träume???

Aber das geilste ist eh im Pfingstlager mit 60km/h über den Walensee rasen.
180PS Aussenboardmotor ans Boot (ne nid an den Weidling, sondern ans Übersetzboot.) und ab geht die Post, wenn man richtig fahren kann (so wie ich) und das Risiko eingehen will das man schwimmen geht, dann kann man durch die Wellen eines Kursschiffes brechen, dann sind alle nass.
Oder kesseln das man auf der Seitenwand fährt. Ebenfalls genial.


----------



## Roundy (27. März 2014)

Für 180 ps brauchste aber nen bootsführerschein.


----------



## DjangOC (27. März 2014)

Wir sind am "trainieren" dafür^^


----------



## Teutonnen (27. März 2014)

Dann viel Glück dabei! 

Ich sitze auch gerade am Kat D-Führerschein^^


----------



## DjangOC (27. März 2014)

Ach, ich "muss" eh noch 2 Jahre üben, da man erst mit 18 an die Prüfung darf.

Seid ihr mal mit 60PS an Pinne gefahren, auch arschgeil, das ist der Vorteil an nem paramilitärischen Sport, Militärfahrzeuggesetze


----------



## >ExX< (27. März 2014)

Ok, danke, ich werde euren rat befolgen und langsam mit den gewichten starten 

Aber mal ne ernste frage jetzt, wenn ich doch liegestütz mache, lasten doch mehr als 40kg auf meinen handgelenken oder?
Findet denn bei 40kg bankdrücken überhaupt ein muskelaufbau statt?

Kann jetzt sein dass ich 40kg falsch einschätze aber irgendwie bin ich da etwas mistrauisch


----------



## Metalic (27. März 2014)

Mit Liegestützen wirst du keinen großartigen Muskelaufbau hinbekommen. Geh mal ins Studio, lass dir alles zeigen und auch die Flachbank und dann fang mit der Hilfe des Trainers mal klein an. Wirst sehen, dass es bisschen was anderes ist als Liegestütze


----------



## >ExX< (27. März 2014)

Ok  

Weil 40kg hört sich einfach nach nicht viel an, dachte das könnte man mit liegestütz vergleichen von der intensität


----------



## Metalic (27. März 2014)

Hört sich vielleicht nicht nach viel an, aber ist etwas ganz anderes. Allein die "Koordination", beide Seiten gleich zu drücken und nicht zu wackeln/zittern


----------



## Roundy (27. März 2014)

40 kilo sind werden dir am anfang nicht nur viel sondern unmöglich vorkommen (kommt halt auf den körperbau an, war zumindest bei mir so)
liegestütz machst du ja mit den Schultern, den Armen, der Brust.
Beim Bankdrücken wird haupsächlich die Brust trainiert, kommt halt auch wieder drauf an wie man greift.
Aber wie schon erwähnt, fang klein an und freu dich der steigerung, anstatt gleich viel zu machen und dann in nen paar jahren über schmerzen zu klagen 
Gruß


----------



## Beam39 (27. März 2014)

Naja, man kann nicht sagen das man beim Bankdrücken primär die Brust trainiert, da findet halt, bei der richtigen Technik, ein guter mix aus Trizep, Schulter und Brust statt. Ich ziehe die Ellenbogen z.B. ein, so wie man es eigentlich machen sollte um Fehlbelastungen der Schulter zu vermeiden. Ich hatte mal enorme Probleme mit den Schultern, als ich auf diese Technik umgestiegen bin haben sich diese Probleme kontinuierlich abgebaut und ich bin heute absolut schmerzfrei. Trotzdem wird einem in den Fitnesstudios immernoch die falsche Technik gezeigt.

Das Bankdrücken gehört zu den Grundübungen, und die sind in erster Linie dazu da um den Körper zu kräftigen und zu stärken, Form würde man nur mit Bankdrücken alleine keine reinbekommen, dafür sind z.B. Isos da. Genauso wie man ohne Kreuzheben niemals einen massiven Rücken aufbauen könnte, unmöglich ohne richtiges Kreuzheben. Man könnte natürlich gut aufbauen, aber es würde dieses gewisse Etwas, diese Tiefe und Härte im Rücken fehlen, und das macht viel aus.

Edit: Wegen den Liegestützen. Das ist ne komplett andere Belastung die da stattfindet. Da werden deine Gelenke nicht mit dem gesamten Körpergewicht belastet, sondern du stützt ja quasi mit deinem ganzen Körper das Gewicht. Beim Bankdrücken liegen die 40kg allein auf deinem Oberkörper ohne Hilfe des unteren Körpers, deswegen ist es auch so schwer.


----------



## DjangOC (28. März 2014)

Hey Leute, ich brauch paar Stichhaltige Argumente um meine Eltern umzustimmen, so dass ich an ein Probetraining dürfte, bitte helft mir!


----------



## crae (28. März 2014)

@DjangOC: Wieso verbieten sie es dir denn? Angst du könntest dich verletzten oder wollen sie es dir nicht bezahlen? Ich würde von Grund auf argumentieren, dass du deinen Körper eben stärken und besser kennen lernen willst(evtl. abnehmen). Außerdem braucht es auch Disziplin sich immer zum Training zu begeben, auch wenn man mal etwas im Streß ist oder einfach keine Lust hat, weil der Tag so schön ist. Außerdem kannst du auch sagen, dass es schlichtweg besser ist, als daheim vor der Glotze zu vergammeln. 
Kommt aber stark darauf an, wie deine Eltern drauf sind, wenn sie von vornherein dagegen sind kannst du es vergessen. Aber ein paar Seiten vorher in diesem Thread sind ein paar Links für Training außerhalb vom Fitnesstudio, das wäre vllt auch ne Option.

mfg, crae


----------



## Roundy (28. März 2014)

Stärkt das Selbstbewusstsein
Gut für die Gesundheit
Du lernst deine Grenzen kennen
Du hast ja professionelle Hilfe
Sport macht glücklich
Es sei nur ein Probetraining
Kann auch sein dass es dir nicht gefällt
Man lernt neue Leute kennen
Gute Abwechslung
Macht Spaß


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (28. März 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Stärkt das Selbstbewusstsein Gut für die Gesundheit Du lernst deine Grenzen kennen Du hast ja professionelle Hilfe Sport macht glücklich Es sei nur ein Probetraining Kann auch sein dass es dir nicht gefällt Man lernt neue Leute kennen Gute Abwechslung Macht Spaß



Mehr gibt's nicht zu sagen


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

Doch... Je nach Krankenkasse bekommst du sogar einen Beitrag an die Dauerkarte.

Ich hab 50% zurückbekommen.


----------



## Roundy (28. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Doch... Je nach Krankenkasse bekommst du sogar einen Beitrag an die Dauerkarte.
> 
> Ich hab 50% zurückbekommen.



Krass... wusst ich nicht, naja egal wir haben den kraftraum halt vom rudern, für lau


----------



## >ExX< (28. März 2014)

Sag deinen eltern dass du deine wirbelsäule stärken willst um rückenschmerzen im alter vorzubeugen.

Wenn die das nicht akzeptieren darfst du die als dumm einstufen


----------



## Roundy (28. März 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Sag deinen eltern dass du deine wirbelsäule stärken willst um rückenschmerzen im alter vorzubeugen.
> 
> Wenn die das nicht akzeptieren darfst du die als dumm einstufen



Kommt halt auf den grund an warum sie was dagegen haben, man kann sich bei falscher Ausführung mehr versauen als dass man dadurch gewinnt.


----------



## DjangOC (28. März 2014)

Sie meinen mein Körper sei noch ned ausgewachsen.


----------



## Roundy (28. März 2014)

Also ich weiß net wie du gebaut bist, aber so mit 15/16 sollte man eigentlich voll belastbar sein.
Edit: grundsätzlich so nach der Pubertät. Musst du halt entscheiden aber ich glaub du hast mal gesagt du seist so um die 1,75-80 oder hab ich da was flasch gelesen? 
Dann solltest du zumindest körperlich so weit sein.


----------



## DjangOC (28. März 2014)

Hab erst grad ein Bild von vor 8 Wochen gepostet, extra für Teutonnen, geht mal die letzten 4,.5,6 Seiten suchen.


----------



## >ExX< (28. März 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Kommt halt auf den grund an warum sie was dagegen haben, man kann sich bei falscher Ausführung mehr versauen als dass man dadurch gewinnt.


 
Soll ja nur als argument ziehen, was er hinterher macht ist seine sache


----------



## Roundy (28. März 2014)

also auf dem bild sieht man halt nicht so viel, wie alt biste denn?
denk aber doch das du von der statur her schon "ausgewachsen" genug bist, und das jetzt nicht so das krasse problem ist.
wenn du die übungen ordentlich machst und es nicht mit dem gewicht übertreibst sollte da auch nicht alzu viel schief gehen.
Gruß


----------



## Metalic (28. März 2014)

Wir haben viele sehr junge Leute (um die 16)im Studio. Bei den Mädels ist das ja teilweise in Ordnung, die sind auf dem Laufband. Aber die Jungs versuchen dann die großen Kurzhanteln zu bewegen. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das schon so gesund ist...


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

Der Körper wächst etwa bis 25, voll belastbar ist man aber schon recht lange vorher. Mit erstzunehmendem Kraftsport würde ich vielleicht mit 16-18 frühestens anfangen, das geht schon recht auf das Skelett. Sowas wie Kampfsport ist mit 13, 14 schon gut machbar.


----------



## DjangOC (28. März 2014)

Also ich bin realtiv "stabil" gebaut, und 183cm gross bei etwa 76.5kg.
Das mit der Disziplin wird sicher gut gehen, da ich ja bis jetzt auch immer regelmässig, und nie unabgemeldet (und wenn ich mich abmelde, dann weil ich etwas wie ein Wettschiessen hab, und das nornale Pontoniertraining dann halt den kürzeren zieht.) Gefehlt.

Ich denke aber schon das ich was Skelett und so anbelangt ziemlich ausgewachsen bin, so durfte ich mir bei Arztkonsultationen, weil ich es beim Rugbe (ja, ab und an spielen wir das in der Schule) übertrieben hab, schon häufig anhören, dass andere da langst nicht nur ne Blessure hätten sondern was gebrochen. Was doch heisst das ich starke Knochen hab, was wohl auf meinem hohen, von Natur aus dagewesenen, Konsum an Milch kommt.

So hab ich auch keine Probleme einen Mitschüler für 5-10 Minuten während des Sports auf den Schultern zu tragen (in unserem Basketballregeln ist dies ned verboten   ), und das sind dann ja auch etwa 50kg Belastung für bis zu 10 Minuten.

(Was halt mein grosser Nachteil beim Sport ist, ich bin zu grob, und reagier etwas zu militant, zum Beispiel beim Volleyball, da kamm en Ball auf mich zugeflogen, ich denke "********, was dad, hmm, haus weg" und dann schlag ich halt mit der Faust drauf, so das der Ball auf der anderen Seite an die Wand spickt, und die anderen schon wieder einen Punkt bekommen. Davon könnt ich ein Lied singen Sogesehen sollte ich etwas weniger grob und militant reagieren, denn meine Einstellung ist ihrgendwie so à la " Du weisst ned was da auf dich zu kommt, eliminier es einfach!", was halt nicht immer was bringt)


----------



## Monsjo (28. März 2014)

So absoluter Sportmuffel hat eine Frage.
Ich hab den Thread mal überflogen und gelesen, dass Schwimmen der perfekte Sport ist, wenn man nicht unbedingt die größten Muskeln haben, was bei mir der Fall ist. 
Und da ich bald beruflich Kondition und Muskeln bräuchte, wollte ich fragen ob das reicht, wenn ich am Wochenende so viele Bahnen schwimme wie ich kann?
Und ja, für einen regelmäßigen Fitnessstudiobesuch fehlen mir sowohl Zeit als auch Lust.


----------



## DjangOC (28. März 2014)

Auch wenn ich ned der Experte bin, und mich selbst grad informieren lasse, was meinst du mit so viele Bahnen wie du kannst?


----------



## Zerfall385 (28. März 2014)

Die frage ist auch welche Schwimmarten beherrschst du?


----------



## Monsjo (28. März 2014)

Standardbrustschwimmen und die anderen normalen Schwimmstile.

@Diango Was meinst du genau?


----------



## Metalic (28. März 2014)

Wenn deine Kondition nicht die Beste ist, dann würde ich mich wahrscheinlich nicht gleich zu Beginn voll auspowern. Setz dir ne Zeit. Halbe Stunde, dreiviertel, ganze Stunde... Je nachdem was du meinst. Dann ziehst du deine Bahnen. Die Rentner immer zur Seite kicken. Die weichen nämlich nicht aus. 
Wenn du sportlich nicht so weit bist, wirst du ne halbe Stunde Schwimmen schon merken. Wenn du dich auspowerst bis zum geht nicht mehr, hast beim nächsten Mal wahrscheinlich kein Bock mehr. 
Würde auch gerne Schwimmen gehen, aber wegen der Arbeit müsste ich immer morgens los und da ist das Schwimmbad voll mit den Rentnern. Und das ist wirklich ätzend weil die Herrschaften meinen sie können sich in "ihrem" Becken alles heraus nehmen. Zum


----------



## DjangOC (28. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> ..... wenn ich am Wochenende so viele Bahnen schwimme wie ich kann?
> Und ja, für einen regelmäßigen Fitnessstudiobesuch fehlen mir sowohl Zeit als auch Lust.



Was meinst du mit " So viele Bahnen wie ich kann", 20 à 50m oder was?
Meinte eigentlich das.

Ach das mit den Rentnern lösst man schnell, mach nen Breitschlagseemannsköpfler, die ollen Damen mögen es nämlich ned wenn ihr letzten ned grauen Haare nass werden.


----------



## Monsjo (28. März 2014)

Du fragst mich was. 
Also in der in der fünften Klasse hatte ich kein Problem mit dem Bronzeabzeichen. 

Aber eine halbe Stunde sollte ich wohl gut schaffen, dann mach ich zwischendurch eine Pause und noch mal eine halbe Stunde, lässt sich auch gut in meine Zeitplanung einbauen.


----------



## Roundy (28. März 2014)

Kommt halt drauf an was du beruflich überhaupt machst... ich glaub jetzt nämlich nicht dass du im kreis schwimmen musst... wenn du dich halt einfach so viel und lange bewegen musst passts natürlich, wenn du jetzt aber spezielle Muskelgruppen ansprechen willst/musst bringt dir laufen/schwimmen + n bissl kraftraumtraining daheim warscheinlich mehr


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. März 2014)

Welche Muskelgruppen trainiert Inliner fahren eigentlich?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (28. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Welche Muskelgruppen trainiert Inliner fahren eigentlich?


   

Vllt ein bisschen die Beine, viel mehr aber auch nicht ^^


----------



## FrozenEYZ (28. März 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Vllt ein bisschen die Beine, viel mehr aber auch nicht ^^



Je nachdem, wie gut man ist Vllt auch die Handgelenke und Unterame ^^


----------



## Monsjo (28. März 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an was du beruflich überhaupt machst... ich glaub jetzt nämlich nicht dass du im kreis schwimmen musst... wenn du dich halt einfach so viel und lange bewegen musst passts natürlich, wenn du jetzt aber spezielle Muskelgruppen ansprechen willst/musst bringt dir laufen/schwimmen + n bissl kraftraumtraining daheim warscheinlich mehr



FSJ in einer Sonderschule und da hatte ich schonmal ein Praktikum gemacht. Und ständig Kinder in Rollstühle packen geht nach ner Weile schon auf die Muskeln, natürlich nur minimal aber schaden kann es auch nicht.


----------



## Roundy (28. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> FSJ in einer Sonderschule und da hatte ich schonmal ein Praktikum gemacht. Und ständig Kinder in Rollstühle packen geht nach ner Weile schon auf die Muskeln, natürlich nur minimal aber schaden kann es auch nicht.



Ok also kein möbelpacker oder so 
Da sollte schwimmen reichen... du baust ja auch durch die Belastung muskel auf.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Monsjo (28. März 2014)

Danke. 
Dann sage ich später mal Bescheid.


----------



## sfc (28. März 2014)

Na, also ich weiß ja nicht. Behinderte können auch ganz schön was wiegen, spätestens wenn die bereits in der Pupertät sind und ihre 1,80 und mehr haben. Meinen Opa konnte zum Beispiel nur ich aus dem Bett heben und in den Rollstuhl setzen, sonst niemand in der Familie. Ein bisschen Schwimmen reicht nicht, wenn man auch ältere oder dickere Kinder in den Rollstuhl heben will. Bricht man sich bestenfalls das Kreuz bei - zumindest wenn sie völlig demobilisiert sind. Und wenn ich mir da noch den kleinen Monsjo vorstelle, sollte es schon bei Jüngeren scheitern. Wiegst doch selbst nicht mehr


----------



## Beam39 (28. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Welche Muskelgruppen trainiert Inliner fahren eigentlich?


 
Das trainiert deinen ganzen Körper, nur wozu die Frage? Ich meine mit Inlinern wirst du keine Muskeln aufbauen, lediglich die Ausdauer der Muskeln wird an die Belastung angepasst.


----------



## Monsjo (28. März 2014)

sfc schrieb:


> Na, also ich weiß ja nicht. Behinderte können auch ganz schön was wiegen, spätestens wenn die bereits in der Pupertät sind und ihre 1,80 und mehr haben. Meinen Opa konnte zum Beispiel nur ich aus dem Bett heben und in den Rollstuhl setzen, sonst niemand in der Familie. Ein bisschen Schwimmen reicht nicht, wenn man auch ältere oder dickere Kinder in den Rollstuhl heben will. Bricht man sich bestenfalls das Kreuz bei - zumindest wenn sie völlig demobilisiert sind. Und wenn ich mir da noch den kleinen Monsjo vorstelle, sollte es schon bei Jüngeren scheitern. Wiegst doch selbst nicht mehr



Als 16jähriger werde ich in die Unterstufe gepackt, dass passt schon. 
Und aus irgendwelchen Gründen bin ich relativ stark obwohl ich nicht trainiere.


----------



## Teutonnen (29. März 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Wenn du dich auspowerst bis zum geht nicht mehr, hast beim nächsten Mal wahrscheinlich kein Bock mehr.



Das hat Training am Limit nun mal so an sich - was glaubst du, wie's mir am Freitag Abend geht, nachdem ich 3x 2h Kraftraum, 2x 1h Intervalltraining und 5x2h Krav Maga hinter mir habe?  
Wenn der ganze Körper "PAUSE" schreit und du trotzdem 5 Wiederholungen mehr machst, DANN machst du Fortschritte - aber dafür muss man eben auch den Willen haben und dort entscheidet sich auch, ob du Erfolg haben wirst oder nicht.


----------



## Metalic (29. März 2014)

Ich kenne das. Im Sommer arbeite ich 70 Stunden die Woche und gehe 4x die Woche ins Studio. 
Korrigiert mich bitte, aber man kann auch zu viel trainieren. Der Körper /Muskel braucht seine Erholungsphasen. Zu langes Krafttraining am Stück ist auch eher kontraproduktiv. Irgendwann geht der Körper die energie im Muskel an. 
Ich habe oft gelesen, dass die Wiederholungen bis zum Muskelversagen was du wahrscheinlich meinst für Anfänger auch absolut nicht zu empfehlen ist. 
Für mich hörte es sich so an, als wenn er kein bis kaum Sport macht. Dann direkt mit 100% einsteigen und bis zur totalen Erschöpfung schwimmen hake ich nicht für richtig.


----------



## Teutonnen (29. März 2014)

Natürlich nicht, er beginnt gerade mit seiner Aufbauphase, während ich gerade voll in der Leistungsphase bin.


----------



## Monsjo (29. März 2014)

Eigentlich wollte ich nur fragen ob es sich lohnt ein bis zweimal die Woche schwimmen zu gehen. 
So tief wollte ich gar nicht in die Materie einsteigen, aber toll wie ihr helft.


----------



## Teutonnen (29. März 2014)

Natürlich. Mit entsprechenden Ruhepausen kannst du auch 4x gehen. 

Du kannst dein Training auch intervallmässig aufbauen (1 Woche 5x gehen, 2. Woche nur 2x, 3. Woche wieder 5x usw).


----------



## >ExX< (29. März 2014)

Also ich war die letzten 1,5 jahre jeden sonntag 1 stunde lang am stück bahnen ziehen bis ich kaum noch aus dem becken klettern konnte.

Kraft bringt es eigentlich kaum bis gar nicht hab ich das gefühl, ausdauer nimmt aber ziemlich stark zu wenn du dran bleibst.
Lohnen tut es sich auf jeden fall 

Am anfang wirst du aber nicht so viele bahnen schaffen, da wirste nach ner halben stunde relativ kaputt sein, aber es stellen sich auch relativ schnell erfolge heraus.
Bin am überlegen ob ich auch sonntags wieder schwimmen soll.

Aber irgendwie will ich lieber mal klettern ausprobieren, ist nämlich auch nen ganz gutes kraft/ausdauertraining


----------



## CL4P-TP (29. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das trainiert deinen ganzen Körper, nur wozu die Frage? Ich meine mit Inlinern wirst du keine Muskeln aufbauen, lediglich die Ausdauer der Muskeln wird an die Belastung angepasst.



Hat mich nur mal interessiert, da ich recht gerne fahre und wage zu behaupten, dass ich ganz gut bin.


----------



## Monsjo (29. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Du kannst dein Training auch intervallmässig aufbauen (1 Woche 5x gehen, 2. Woche nur 2x, 3. Woche wieder 5x usw).


So viel Zeit habe ich gar nicht. 
Solange ihr sagt, dass sich es auch so lohnt klingt das super.


----------



## Teutonnen (29. März 2014)

Inlinen ist halt relativ wenig intensiv. Du könntest auch Treppen steigen, die Muskelgruppen sind die Gleichen


----------



## DjangOC (29. März 2014)

@Moonsjon, ich hab dir die Anleitungen zu den verschiedenen Schwimmtechnicken, wenn du willst.


----------



## Roundy (29. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Inlinen ist halt relativ wenig intensiv. Du könntest auch Treppen steigen, die Muskelgruppen sind die Gleichen



Er wollte ja glaub nicht extra trainieren, sondern wissen was für nen positiven Nebeneffekt sein hobby hat


----------



## Teutonnen (29. März 2014)

Ich weiss, ich hab nur einen Vergleich aufgestellt.


----------



## Roundy (29. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich weiss, ich hab nur einen Vergleich aufgestellt.



Joo^^ dann passts ja


----------



## Beam39 (29. März 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ich kenne das. Im Sommer arbeite ich 70 Stunden die Woche und gehe 4x die Woche ins Studio.
> Korrigiert mich bitte, aber man kann auch zu viel trainieren. Der Körper /Muskel braucht seine Erholungsphasen. Zu langes Krafttraining am Stück ist auch eher kontraproduktiv. Irgendwann geht der Körper die energie im Muskel an.
> Ich habe oft gelesen, dass die Wiederholungen bis zum Muskelversagen was du wahrscheinlich meinst für Anfänger auch absolut nicht zu empfehlen ist.
> Für mich hörte es sich so an, als wenn er kein bis kaum Sport macht. Dann direkt mit 100% einsteigen und bis zur totalen Erschöpfung schwimmen hake ich nicht für richtig.


 
Das kommt ganz drauf an. Mein Kumpel und Trainingspartner z.B. trainiert schon seit gut 5 Jahren und hatte die letzten 1-2 Jahre keinen bis kaum Muskelkater mehr. Wir haben jetzt den Plan umgestellt aufn 4er und seit dem er die Muskeln stärker beanspruchen kann hat er wieder Muskelkater. Ich könnte z.B. Rücken auch locker 2 mal die Woche trainieren mit großen Erfolgen, aber ich bin ein fauler Hund.


----------



## >ExX< (1. April 2014)

So, nächste woche dienstag 18 uhr probetraining


----------



## Roundy (1. April 2014)

Dann mal viel spaß... und immer schön auf den Trainer hören 
Gruß


----------



## >ExX< (1. April 2014)

Danke 

Ich hoffe die haben da nicht so amateur/hobby trainer sondern gescheite ^^
Am besten natürlich nen heißes weib, muss nichtmal ne trainerin sein


----------



## thunderofhate (7. April 2014)

Gibts hier ein paar Leichtathleten, insbesondere Sprinter?
Möchte das Training mal wieder etwas erweitern und an meinem Tempo schrauben. Hauptsächlich die 100m.

Ich werde die nächsten 2-3 Monate den Fokus auf Kraft und anschließend einen Monat auf Kraftausdauer für die Beine legen. Erst danach fange ich mit den Laufübungen (vor allem an Steigungen) an und werde den Körperfettanteil in Richtung 10% und niedriger bringen.

Gibt es hilfreiche Tipps?


----------



## Dustin91 (7. April 2014)

Lauf Forrest! Lauf!


----------



## thunderofhate (7. April 2014)

Und wie ich laufen werde. 
Meine beste Zeit war mal eine 11,5. Keine Ahnung, wie weit ich davon jetzt entfernt bin. Wäre aber schon schön, unter die 11 zu kommen oder sich dieser wieder anzunähern.


----------



## Teutonnen (7. April 2014)

11.5 brauche ich vom Kühlschrank zum Bürostuhl


----------



## keinnick (7. April 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> 11.5 brauche ich vom Kühlschrank zum Bürostuhl


 
Wenn das 100m sind, passt es doch!


----------



## Teutonnen (7. April 2014)

Ne, es sind eher 10m


----------



## >ExX< (8. April 2014)

War eben beim probetraining, war sehr gut


----------



## Metalic (8. April 2014)

Was hast denn alles gemacht oder was hat er dir gezeigt? Hast du erst einmal so einen Anfänger-Trainingsplan bekommen?

Ich bin ja nun seit fast sechs Wochen mit neuem 4er Split und Ernährungsplan dabei. Trainingsplan gefällt mir sehr gut. Viel Abwechslung aber alles abgedeckt. Trainiere mit zwei Brüdern die echt Ahnung haben und immer aufpassen dass die Haltung etc. stimmt. 
Ernährung ziehe ich auch knallhart durch. Verkneife mir derzeit so gut es geht alles was "schädlich" ist. Dann fällt es mir nicht ganz so schwer wenn ich mal ne Pizza oder so esse. Schmeckt mir auch alles noch wobei ich einen Döner sehr vermisse  .
Kraftwerte steigen auch. Macht mir richtig Spaß weil ich kleine Erfolge habe. Die Zwei quälen mich aber auch. Heute zum ersten Mal die 100kg beim Kreuzheben gemacht. Bin ja ein wenig stolz


----------



## Teutonnen (8. April 2014)

Nice 

Ich bin auch langsam wieder in der Leistungsphase drin, hab wegen der längeren Abstinenz wieder absichtlich mit zu wenig Gewicht angefangen, um wieder langsam auf die Belastung zu kommen.


----------



## >ExX< (8. April 2014)

Trainingsplan hab ich nicht bekommen, werde ich morgen aber mal nachfragen, der typ scheint mir da eher so den hausmeister titel zu tragen 

Also hab erstmal nur nen paar grundgeräte gemacht, Bankdrücken, Beinpresse, Dips mal kurz gemacht,  dann noch 2 so Anlagen für Bizeps und einmal für obere rückenmuskulatur und am Rudergerät war ich.

Muss mal schauen ob ich da irgendwie fachkundiges personal erwische ^^


----------



## Metalic (8. April 2014)

In vielen Studios bekommst du direkt zu Beginn dann erstmal so einen 0815 Beschäftigungsplan damit du auch schon die Schnute hältst und beschäftigt bist. Ist für den Anfang wie ich finde ja auch gar nicht verkehrt. Die Muskulatur muss sich ja erst einmal an die Belastung gewöhnen. Drei bis vier Wochen darfst das dann bestimmt abarbeiten.

Da würde ich mir dann selber ein Bild machen wie die "Trainer" da drauf sind. War bei mir nicht anders. Ganz neu dabei und absolut keine Ahnung. Musste das ja glauben was mir da aufgetischt wurde. Aber mach das erst Mal ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. April 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> der typ scheint mir da eher so den hausmeister titel zu tragen
> 
> Muss mal schauen ob ich da irgendwie fachkundiges personal erwische ^^



 Da würde ich definitiv kein Abo kaufen^^ Mindestens ein Ansprechpartner sollte immer da sein.


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2014)

Also es gibt auch noch andere Trainer da, aber mit denen hab ich noch nicht gesprochen.
Oder ich muss mir das selbst beibringen ;D


----------



## Metalic (9. April 2014)

Das würde ich sein lassen Kannst so viel falsch machen. Habe mir Kreuzheben ohne Hilfe vom Trainer beigebracht, Resultat: Nicht 100% richtige Ausführung und es zog mir immer ins Bein


----------



## crae (9. April 2014)

War bei mir auch so, also der Anfang mit dem Training. Bin jetzt so 8 Wochen dabei, hab noch meinen "Anfängerplan", obwohl da noch relativ viel drauf ist. Mir wurde auch alles erklärt, aber wie ich finde nicht perfekt...ist aber glaub ich überall so, man muss sich zusätzlich noch selber informieren um es perfekt zu machen. Aber wenn ich was wissen will ist auf jeden fall (fast) immer wer da, nur am WE ist der Trainer (der auch Inhaber ist) nicht anwesend. 

mfg, crae


----------



## Beam39 (9. April 2014)

Mich hat gestern ein kleiner Bub total perplex gemacht. 

Wir waren an den Freihanteln und haben Nackendrücken gemacht. Der kleine hat fliegende Schräg angefangen und kam dann zu mir und fragte ob ich ihm helfen könne. Kein Problem. Er nahm die Stellung vor den Hanteln ein und packte plötzlich die 30er an.. "WTF!?" dachte ich mir nur.. Und dann schmeisst der Knirps die Gewichte hoch (hab ihm nur beim hochgehen die Ellenbogen gedrückt) und macht doch tatsächlich saubere 8 Wiederholungen 

Später auch beim Kreuzheben.. packt 90kg an die Langhantel und macht extrem saubere 10 Wiederholungen mit ablegen. Ich hab ihn dann mal angesprochen wie alt er ist und es hat sich herausgestellt das er 17 Jahre jung ist, unfassbar. Der war voller Energie und hat da eine Übung nach der anderen gemacht, fand ich absolut klasse. Den werd ich mir demnächst mal rannehmen und mit mir trainieren lassen, der hat echt Potential.


----------



## Jolly91 (9. April 2014)

Nicht schlecht!

Ich hab zwar seit 4 Wochen keine Kniebeugen gemacht, und vor 3 Wochen hatte ich die letzte Einheit (Military Press), der Zyklus war zu ende, und ich hatte u.a. meine 1-wöchige Pause / Deload Week, aber irgendwie brauchte ich schon 4 Sätze bis ich wieder in die Kniebeugen rein kam. Geh ich runter, kommt der Hintern vor, das darf nicht wahr sein. Ich habe damals die Technik etwas verfeinert, und irgendwie hab ich fast die Kniebeugen verlernt. Gegen ende gings dann, das der Hinten rausgestreckt blieb. 113Kg (85%) konnte dann noch schön 5 mal beugen. 

Die 56Kg @ 5x10 gingen dafür bis zum Ende hin gut, da legte ich im letzten Satz noch 12 drauf auf 22 Wiederholungen.

Hatte schon mal jemand sowas?


----------



## Metalic (9. April 2014)

Ich weiß nicht wie du das meinst, dass der Hintern vor kommt wenn du runter gehst bei den Kniebeugen. Kippt man da nicht nach hinten? Ich kann es mir wirklich nicht vorstellen wie das aussieht. Ich achte einfach auf das "Hohlkreuz" und dass der Arsch schön nach hinten gestreckt wird. Und dann keine "Hofknick-Beugen" sondern richtige bis man fast auf dem Boden sitzt


----------



## Beam39 (9. April 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht!
> 
> Ich hab zwar seit 4 Wochen keine Kniebeugen gemacht, und vor 3 Wochen hatte ich die letzte Einheit (Military Press), der Zyklus war zu ende, und ich hatte u.a. meine 1-wöchige Pause / Deload Week, aber irgendwie brauchte ich schon 4 Sätze bis ich wieder in die Kniebeugen rein kam. Geh ich runter, kommt der Hintern vor, das darf nicht wahr sein. Ich habe damals die Technik etwas verfeinert, und irgendwie hab ich fast die Kniebeugen verlernt. Gegen ende gings dann, das der Hinten rausgestreckt blieb. 113Kg (85%) konnte dann noch schön 5 mal beugen.
> 
> ...


 
Bist du vielleicht ein Stück zu tief runter? Stehst du schön stabil? Passende bzw. keine Schuhe an?  Beugst du so dass deine Knie nie bzw. nur sehr wenig über die Fußspitzen gucken? Reinkommen muss man bei Kniebeugen nach langer Pause immer, ist halt ne sehr komplexe Übung.

Ich hatte auch 1 Jahr lang Kniebeugepause, als ichs vor paar Monaten versucht habe ging alles total sauber, aber dann hat sich meine rechte Schulter gemeldet. Ich kam nur noch mit starken Schmerzen unter die Stange weil sich meine Brust/ Schultermuskulatur anscheinend extremst verkürzt hat. Ich dachte mir "Scheiss drauf, wird schon werden" bis irgendwann ein richtig stechender Schmerz kam und ich gar nicht mehr nach hinten kam mit den Armen um die Stange zu packen.

Ich hab absolut keinerlei Schmerzen an Schultertagen oder auch Brusttagen, und ich trainiere wirklich schwer, aber sobald ich versuche meine Arme hinter die Stange zu nehmen kommt der Schmerz. Ich trainiere jetzt gezielt die Rotatoren vor jedem Training und dehne diese immer ausgiebig nach dem Training, wird mittlerweile auch besser.


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2014)

Warum machen eigentlich immer alle Kniebeugen mit ner Langhantel?

Wären da Kurzhanteln nicht praktischer?


----------



## Teutonnen (9. April 2014)

Weil die Langhantel stabiler ist, die KH können schwingen.

Oh und finde mal >40kg-KH für deine Kniebeugen^^


----------



## FrozenEYZ (9. April 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Warum machen eigentlich immer alle Kniebeugen mit ner Langhantel?
> 
> Wären da Kurzhanteln nicht praktischer?



Hab zwar überhaupt keine Ahnung, aber um den gleichen Effekt zu erhalten bräuchte man doch bestimmt Kurzhanteln mit mehr als 45kg. Wenn die dann nicht gerade gehalten werden und das Handgelenk wegknickt 

Edit: Scheint so verkehrt nicht zu sein


----------



## Beam39 (10. April 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Warum machen eigentlich immer alle Kniebeugen mit ner Langhantel?
> 
> Wären da Kurzhanteln nicht praktischer?



Wie stellstn dir das vor mit Kurzhanteln?   Hochnehmen und dann? Wo willstn die Teile abstellen? Mal angenommen du hälst die hoch, wielange meinst du können deine Schultern das Gewicht tragen? Außerdem muss das Gewicht ja vollständig abgelegt werden damit du auch das effektive Gewicht beugst, wenn du die hochhälst tut ein Teil der Schultern das Gewicht doch halten.. Versuch das mal mit Einzelhanten, dann weißt du wieso das die ganze Welt so macht 

Stell ich mir aber witzig vor wenn ich da fast 100kg Hanteln hochschleudern müsste, die in der Luft halten müsste und mich dann auch noch beugen müsst


----------



## >ExX< (10. April 2014)

Ok, ja, da wirds eng mit Kurzhanteln 

Edit: Nicht hochnehmen, sonder einfach die arme hängen lassen, bzw. leicht anziehen wenn man runter geht


----------



## Beam39 (10. April 2014)

Achso, ja  gut das macht man ja bei Ausfallschritten, da stimmt das dann wieder. Da nehmen wir z.B. 20kg Hanteln, lassen die hängen, und laufen da immer durch das Studio auf und ab  Hört sich zwar nach nix an, aber jedesmal kippe ich irgendwann einfach um weil ich nich mehr hochkomme.

Aber Kniebeugen und hängenlassen geht in keinster Form. Wenn du die Hanteln dann anziehst dann arbeitest du ja auch wieder mit dem Bizeps bzw. Rücken und kommst dann total aus der Spannung, das wird dann halt ne ziemlich unnatürliche Bewegung.


----------



## Jolly91 (10. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Bist du vielleicht ein Stück zu tief runter? Stehst du schön stabil? Passende bzw. keine Schuhe an?  Beugst du so dass deine Knie nie bzw. nur sehr wenig über die Fußspitzen gucken? Reinkommen muss man bei Kniebeugen nach langer Pause immer, ist halt ne sehr komplexe Übung.
> 
> Ich hatte auch 1 Jahr lang Kniebeugepause, als ichs vor paar Monaten versucht habe ging alles total sauber, aber dann hat sich meine rechte Schulter gemeldet. Ich kam nur noch mit starken Schmerzen unter die Stange weil sich meine Brust/ Schultermuskulatur anscheinend extremst verkürzt hat. Ich dachte mir "Scheiss drauf, wird schon werden" bis irgendwann ein richtig stechender Schmerz kam und ich gar nicht mehr nach hinten kam mit den Armen um die Stange zu packen.
> 
> Ich hab absolut keinerlei Schmerzen an Schultertagen oder auch Brusttagen, und ich trainiere wirklich schwer, aber sobald ich versuche meine Arme hinter die Stange zu nehmen kommt der Schmerz. Ich trainiere jetzt gezielt die Rotatoren vor jedem Training und dehne diese immer ausgiebig nach dem Training, wird mittlerweile auch besser.


 
Ich bin schon gut unter Parallel, und meine Knie sind denke ich vor den Zehenspitzen, aber das tut nichts zur Sache, da es so leichter ist, den Rücken gerade zu halten. Aber es kann sein das ich da unten anfange einzurunden, und ich etwas weiter rauf muss. Wie gesagt, gegen ende ging es dann aber. 

Mit dem "nach vor kommen" meinte ich, das beim runter der untere Rücken neigt, einzurunden.


----------



## >ExX< (15. April 2014)

Heute wieder trainieren gewesen, ich muss öfters da hin.
Mittwoch, donnerstag und dann erst wieder dienstag da gewesen, das ist zu wenig


----------



## Roundy (16. April 2014)

Wenns dir spaß macht dann is doch gut...
Gruß


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. April 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wenns dir spaß macht dann is doch gut... Gruß


  Dem kann ich nur zustimmen   Hat jemand von euch schonmal den Farmerwalk gemacht?


----------



## thunderofhate (24. April 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen   Hat jemand von euch schonmal den Farmerwalk gemacht?


Den Farmer Walk mache ich mit 2 40kg Kurzhanteln zu Hause die Treppen hoch und runter. ^^
Ist dann eine modifizierte Art Ausfallschritt.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2014)

2* 40kg Hanteln? Bist du nen Tier oder was?


----------



## MastaKLINGE (24. April 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> 2* 40kg Hanteln? Bist du nen Tier oder was?



XD 

damit die Treppe hoch und runter ist auf jeden fall sportlich 

Weiter so


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. April 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Den Farmer Walk mache ich mit 2 40kg Kurzhanteln zu Hause die Treppen hoch und runter. ^^
> Ist dann eine modifizierte Art Ausfallschritt.


 
Wie oft machst du das denn? 
Muss ich glatt auch mal probieren, bloß kommt das blöd wenn ich das Treppenhaus hoch und runter laufe


----------



## thunderofhate (24. April 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> 2* 40kg Hanteln? Bist du nen Tier oder was?


Ich wiege 90kg bei 178 und trainier seit paar Jahren. In letzter Zeit wieder sehr fleißig.
Meine Beine waren aber noch nie die Problemzone. 



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wie oft machst du das denn?
> Muss ich glatt auch mal probieren, bloß kommt das blöd wenn ich das Treppenhaus hoch und runter Termin laufe


Hier im Haus wohnt sonst keiner. Also kann ich auch niemanden stören. 
Ich mache immer 3x15 also 45 Stufen rauf und runter als einen Satz. Davon 3-4 Sätze.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. April 2014)

Wie schnell machst du das denn? In schrittgeschwindigkeit oder schneller?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. April 2014)

Ich mach immer 4x6 Runden im Studio mit 2x20kg bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit, auf den letzten Metern zieht das ordentlich in Schulter und Händen. ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (24. April 2014)

@ POWER_TO_THE_GROUND

Leicht angehobenes Tempo. Etwa 2 Stufen die Sekunde.
Das Problem ist, dass die Arme vom Halten der Kurzhanteln müde werden und man das Tempo deswegen eher an die verbleibende Kraft der Unterarme anpassen muss.
Der erste Satz geht da noch ganz locker. Spätestens nach dem zwetien wird es ganz schön anstrengend.
Muss deswegen auch die Unterarme und den Griff mit Kraftausdauer Übungen noch zusätzlich trainieren.

edit:
An den Schultern spüre ich soweit nichts.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich wiege 90kg bei 178 und trainier seit paar Jahren. In letzter Zeit wieder sehr fleißig.


Ich wiege 100kg bei 1,86m. Nur leider ist das mehr Fett als Muskelmasse.



> Meine Beine waren aber noch nie die Problemzone.


Ja, aber lange Arme kriegt man doch auch davon oder nicht?


Topic: Bin im Moment am abnehmen. 15 Kg müssen runter. Fahre mitn Fahrrad zur Arbeit und will auch noch mit Liegestützen wieder anfangen, sobald ich noch etwas mehr runter habe.

Vor 4 Jahren war ich noch im Fitnessstudio und habe 3 mal die Woche a 2 Stunden trainiert. 1 Stunde Kardio und eine Stunde Gerätetraining. Leider mußte ich das aus gesundheitlichen Grunden beenden. Aber will wieder zu der Fitness hinkommen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. April 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich wiege 100kg bei 1,86m. Nur leider ist das mehr Fett als Muskelmasse.  Ja, aber lange Arme kriegt man doch auch davon oder nicht?  Topic: Bin im Moment am abnehmen. 15 Kg müssen runter. Fahre mitn Fahrrad zur Arbeit und will auch noch mit Liegestützen wieder anfangen, sobald ich noch etwas mehr runter habe.  Vor 4 Jahren war ich noch im Fitnessstudio und habe 3 mal die Woche a 2 Stunden trainiert. 1 Stunde Kardio und eine Stunde Gerätetraining. Leider mußte ich das aus gesundheitlichen Grunden beenden. Aber will wieder zu der Fitness hinkommen.


  Fang doch jetzt schon mit Liegestütz an, mach so viele wie du schaffst, auch wenns nur 5 sind, mach die dann aber jeden bis jeden 2ten Tag. Niemals sagen, ja wenn das so und so ist, mach ich das, sondern einfach machen 

Und ja, manchmal fühlt es sich so an, als ob die Arme abreißen würden  Aber ich finde es ein gutes Training um die Unterarme und Hände/Finger fürs "richtige" Training zu stärken.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. April 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Und ja, manchmal fühlt es sich so an, als ob die Arme abreißen würden  Aber ich finde es ein gutes Training um die Unterarme und Hände/Finger fürs "richtige" Training zu stärken.


Leider wird die Muskulatur der Arme beim reinen Festhalten der Hanteln nicht klassisch mobilisiert und entlastet, sondern steht unter Dauerspannung. Die Arme gewöhnen sich mit der Zeit an die Belastung, aber reine Kraftausdauerübungen bringen hier wesentlich mehr, wenn man die Hanteln länger halten können möchte, wie es beispielsweise bei meinem Treppenlauf oder dem normalen Farmer Walk nötig ist.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Fang doch jetzt schon mit Liegestütz an, mach so viele wie du schaffst, auch wenns nur 5 sind, mach die dann aber jeden bis jeden 2ten Tag. Niemals sagen, ja wenn das so und so ist, mach ich das, sondern einfach machen
> 
> Und ja, manchmal fühlt es sich so an, als ob die Arme abreißen würden  Aber ich finde es ein gutes Training um die Unterarme und Hände/Finger fürs "richtige" Training zu stärken.


Jetzt schaffe ich vielleicht gerade mal 5.
Und habe danach ne Woche Muskelkater.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. April 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Jetzt schaffe ich vielleicht gerade mal 5.
> Und habe danach ne Woche Muskelkater.


Wäre also genau der richtige Zeitpunkt, um damit anzufangen. Der nächste Muskelkater dauert dann nur noch 4 Tage und ab dem dritten schaffste 8 Liegestütze.
So könnte es zumindest aussehen, wenn du jetzt anfängst. ^^


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2014)

Jo, mal gucken.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. April 2014)

Nicht mal gucken, direkt auf den Boden und zack zack 5 Liegestütz


----------



## Roundy (25. April 2014)

Wieso nur 5  
so viel wie geht...
Gruß


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2014)

Mehr schaffe ich ja nicht.


----------



## Roundy (25. April 2014)

Na dann 5 und heden tag eine mehr 
Gruß


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2014)

Wenn Maus klicken und tippen auch Sport wäre, dann wäre ich schon Weltmeister.


----------



## thunderofhate (25. April 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn Maus klicken und tippen auch Sport wäre, dann wäre ich schon Weltmeister.


Das macht ja im Gegensatz zu Sport auch keinen Spaß.


----------



## Roundy (28. April 2014)

Was hört ihr so für musik zum pushen oder als Motivation?


----------



## Jolly91 (28. April 2014)

Rammstein.


----------



## azzih (28. April 2014)

Ah grad erst gesehn den Thread: Gehe selbst seit 3,5 Jahren ins Fitnessstudio zwecks Muskelaufbau. Seitdem gut 15 Kilo zugelegt obwohl ich eigentlich erst seit etwa 2 Jahren wirklich auf konsequentes Training und Ernährung achte. Trainiere aktuell in nem 3er Split 4x die Woche, 2 Tage die Woche mache ich noch Cardio.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (28. April 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Was hört ihr so für musik zum pushen oder als Motivation?



Wenn ich allein trainiere meist sowas wie Eminem, 50 Cent oder auch mal Kolle ^^


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2014)

ICh finde dies Lied geil zum trainieren:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQjX8zjGL5c

oder "Eye of the Tiger".


----------



## MastaKLINGE (28. April 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> ICh finde dies Lied geil zum trainieren:  <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQjX8zjGL5c">YouTube Link</a>  oder "Eye of the Tiger".



Fetter Song zum Pumpen!  

Cant be touched!!! ;D


----------



## ebastler (28. April 2014)

Hat zwar nix mit Bodybuilding zu tun, aber Sport ists. 
Mein erstes Mal unter 5min Pace auf 10km, und dann gleich ordentlich drunter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thunderofhate (28. April 2014)

Es geht tatsächlich noch besser, wenn man Motivation will:

Falls jemand dazu noch bewegte Bilder braucht
Kevin Chalfant - Hold On The Vision In Your Eyes - Karate Tiger High Quality - YouTube
hier gehts direkt los
Kevin Chalfant - Hold on to the vision (No retreat no surrender / Karate tiger) HD - YouTube



@ ebastler
Schöne Zeit.


----------



## Dustin91 (28. April 2014)

Ich trauere auch der Zeit hinterher, in der ich 9,1 Km Crosslauf (leicht bergig, durch Wald, Feldwege etc.) in 46 Minuten absolviert habe


----------



## Jolly91 (29. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4K6ZxDwi34

Und 150Kg werden zu Luft.


----------



## Re4dt (11. Mai 2014)

Leute, ich brauche euren Rat, daher dacht ich, ich grabe mal den Thread wieder raus. 


Kurze Info zu mir vor zwei Jahren wog ich noch 115-118kg rum und hatte einen BMI von 32,5. 
Es war die Zeit gekommen, dass sich was ändert so nahm ich rund 40kg ab und wiege heute 75-77kg rum. 

Leider musste ich beim Abnehmen einen Rückschlag hinnehmen. So brach ich mir mein Handgelenk (Kahnbein) und habe den Gips am Anfang getrost ignoriert und weiter mein Ausdauertraining vollzogen. Bis es so weit kam das ich an einer OP nicht herum kam.
Das Problem hierbei war, dass ich einen Gips bekam diesen ich 3 Monate hatte. Es dauerte schließlich ein ganzes Jahr bis mein rechter Arm wieder voll Funktionstüchtig war, ihr wollt gar nicht wissen wie dieser nach den 3 Monaten aussah. Geschrumpft wie eine Rosine. 


Nun bin ich wieder endlich im Fitnessstudio, jedoch schaffe ich es einfach nicht hin richtig Muskeln aufzubauen. Ich habe abgesehen zur Fettmasse auch sehr viel Muskelmasse verloren und sehe daher zur Zeit eher aus wie ein Bohnenstange.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: 
Meine Fragen sind wie trainiert ihr am besten um Muskeln aufzubauen? (Mehrere Sätze machen? oder so viele Wiederholungen bis es nicht mehr geht? Wie am besten das beste Anfangsgewicht auswählen? ) 

Nutzt ihr Proteinshakes? (Whey Protein?) 


Ruhephasen? Wann trainiert ihr immer? Jeden 2 Tag oder jeden Tag dafür ständig andere Muskelregionen? 

Fragen über Fragen.... 
Bin euch über jede Antwort Dankbar. Grüße!


----------



## XyZaaH (11. Mai 2014)

Aller Anfang ist schwer, vorallem nach einer Operation, ich wünsche trotzdem gutes gelingen. 
Ich trainiere alle 2 Tage im Fitnessstududio, dazu noch Ringen, Tennis und schwimmen als Nebensportarten. D.h ich hab jeden Tag was zu tun. 
Im Fitnessstududio fange ich erstmal an mit 45 Min Cardiotraining bei 11 Km/h nach dem aufwärmen. Danach geht's ans Krafttraining, alles wird trainiert, mit 3 Sätzen mit jeweils 12 Wiederholungen, mit eher hohem Gewicht. Von Zeit zu Zeit wird dann variiert, indem ich jedes Gewicht auf etwas über die Hälfte reduziere, und 3 Sätze mit jeweils 30 Wiederholungen mache. Ca 1 Mal im Monat. 
Proteinshakes benutze ich nicht,  dafür Magerquark, billig und sehr gut, da wenig Kalorien, aber viele Proteine, von denen 20% Whey Proteine sind, welche schnell aufgenommen werden, und 80% Casein, welches langsam aufgenommen wird (ideal für nach dem Training als Abendessen, da das Casein über die Nacht aufgenommen wird). Wenn dir der Magerquark nicht pur schmeckt, kannst du diesen in eine Schüssel tun, dazu ca 15 halbe Walnüsse, und 1-2 Teelöffel Honig. Dann gut vermengen. Es schmeckt sehr lecker und ist durch den Quark und die Nüsse (nochmal Eiweiße) sehr gesund.


----------



## Metalic (11. Mai 2014)

Geh regelmäßig trainieren, achte darauf genug Ruhetage einzulegen und das A und O: Die Ernährung. Ess vernünftig. Genug Eiweis, genug KH (Vollkornnudeln, Reis). Auch Fett gehört dazu. Aber gesunde Fette wie in den Nüssen. Der Rest kommt dann.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. Mai 2014)

Abend

Zum Anfang erstmal, hast du schonmal im Studio trainiert? Falls nicht, lass dir am besten einen Trainingsplan erstellen, besser kann man nicht anfangen. Ansonsten baut man am "schnellsten" Muskeln auf indem man auf ein hohes Gewicht geht und wenige Wiederholungen macht. Ich persönlich mache aber immer nur so viel Gewicht, dass ich meine 4 Sätze a 10Wdh schaffe. Du kannst jeden Tag gehen, wenn du Splittraining machst, also jede Muskelgruppe einzeln. Trotzdem würde ich mindestens einen Tag die Woche Pause machen. Ideal sind also 4 mal die Woche und Split. Es kann allerdings sein, dass dir ganz Körpertraining besser liegt, da sind so 3 mal die Woche gut. Beim Gewicht heisst es probieren über studieren, zumindest wenn du ein gewisses Alter erreicht hast (16-18, ist bei jedem unterschiedlich). Ich selbst nutze keine Nahrungsergänzungen etc, da können dir hier aber andere weiterhelfen


----------



## Re4dt (11. Mai 2014)

Danke euch allen für die Antworten


XyZaaH schrieb:


> ,dafür Magerquark, billig und sehr gut, da wenig Kalorien, aber viele Proteine, von denen 20% Whey Proteine sind, welche schnell aufgenommen werden, und 80% Casein, welches langsam aufgenommen wird (ideal für nach dem Training als Abendessen, da das Casein über die Nacht aufgenommen wird). Wenn dir der Magerquark nicht pur schmeckt, kannst du diesen in eine Schüssel tun, dazu ca 15 halbe Walnüsse, und 1-2 Teelöffel Honig. Dann gut vermengen. Es schmeckt sehr lecker und ist durch den Quark und die Nüsse (nochmal Eiweiße) sehr gesund.


   Magerquark bekomm ich leider egal wie nicht runter. Habe ich schonmal probiert egal wie sehr ich mit mir kämpfe es will nicht. 


Metalic schrieb:


> Geh regelmäßig trainieren, achte darauf genug Ruhetage einzulegen und das A und O: Die Ernährung. Ess vernünftig. Genug Eiweis, genug KH (Vollkornnudeln, Reis). Auch Fett gehört dazu. Aber gesunde Fette wie in den Nüssen. Der Rest kommt dann.


   Allerdings die KH nur Mittags ? Hab gehört Abends soll das ne Todsünde sein. 





Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Abend  Zum Anfang erstmal, hast du schonmal im Studio trainiert?


   Ich bin in diesem Fitnessstudio seit meinem 16 Lebensjahr. Allerdings habe ich zu der Phase als ich abgenommen habe dieses nicht besucht, da ich nur auf den Radsport und das joggen gesetzte habe. Mit erfolg Leider ist das Problem das der Fitnesstrainer so gut wie Nie Lust hat einem einen Trainingsplan zu erstellen... Wechseln will ich das Studio auch nicht da es das beste P/L hat und auch nicht so extrem weit Weg ist. Dafür muss ich den faulen Trainer in Kauf nehmen der so gut wie nie da ist und kaum Dinge erklärt.


----------



## XyZaaH (11. Mai 2014)

Du kannst mal den Magerquark wirklich probieren mit dem Rezept, das schmeckt wirklich nicht mehr nach Quark. Bei Bedarf schüttest du noch ein bisschen Wasser hinzu, und fügst noch einen Teelöffel Honig hinzu, dann kann man wirklich garnicht mehr merken dass das magerquark ist. Wenn dir das immer noch nicht gefällt kannst du auch noch auf anderweitige Nahrungsergänzungen zurückgreifen.


----------



## Metalic (11. Mai 2014)

Ich bin nun seit Ende 2012 dabei. Und ein paar Dinge habe ich ja nun gelernt. Vernünftige Trainingspläne habe ich hier noch nie im Studio bekommen. Das was in den meisten Studios den Anfängern aufs Auge gedrückt wird ist auch eher eine Beschäftigungstherapie, damit die Neulinge schön ihre Übungen machen aber dabei die Klappe halten und brav bezahlen.Probier Yoghurt (0,1%) anstatt Quark. Hat nicht ganz soviel EW wie Magerquark, geht aber deutlich besser runter.
Das mit den Kh Mittags stimmt so auch nicht. Gibt bestimmt viele Ernährungspläne, die Abends keine KH mehr vorsehen. Mein Ernährungsplan nach dem ich nun seit Ende März lebe sieht Abends 400g gekochte Vollkornnudeln oder Reis vor. Für die Menge sind meine Teller zu klein 


Gibt genug Foren in denen sooooo viele Informationen zu finden sind. Wenn du dich da durch ließt wirst du aber schnell feststellen, dass beim Kraftsport von 10 Personen, 20 verschiedene Meinungen kommen. Ließ dich z.B. bei Team-Andro mal durch. Orientier dich an den Plänen und schuster dir mal was zusammen. Frag die Leute dort was sie dazu sagen. Dort gibt es Leute, die meckern IMMER. Irgendetwas ist immer falsch. Das ist aber normal.


Mein Ernährungs- und Trainingsplan stammt zum Teil auch aus dem Forum. Wurde vor einiger Zeit hoch gelobt. Trotzdem gibt es Leute, denen passt dann wieder etwas nicht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. Mai 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ich bin nun seit Ende 2012 dabei. Und ein paar Dinge habe ich ja nun gelernt. Vernünftige Trainingspläne habe ich hier noch nie im Studio bekommen. Das was in den meisten Studios den Anfängern aufs Auge gedrückt wird ist auch eher eine Beschäftigungstherapie, damit die Neulinge schön ihre Übungen machen aber dabei die Klappe halten und brav bezahlen.Probier Yoghurt (0,1%) anstatt Quark. Hat nicht ganz soviel EW wie Magerquark, geht aber deutlich besser runter.
> Das mit den Kh Mittags stimmt so auch nicht. Gibt bestimmt viele Ernährungspläne, die Abends keine KH mehr vorsehen. Mein Ernährungsplan nach dem ich nun seit Ende März lebe sieht Abends 400g gekochte Vollkornnudeln oder Reis vor. Für die Menge sind meine Teller zu klein
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt aufs Studio an, in einem teuren sind die Trainer meist in der Lage einen guten Trainingsplan zu erstellen, zumindest ist das bei mir der Fall.


----------



## Metalic (11. Mai 2014)

Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es erstaunlich viele Fitnessstudios. Auch einige dabei die nicht gerade günstig sind. Nur irgendwie vertrau ich nicht mehr auf das, was die Jungs und Mädels da verzapfen. Oftmals irgendwelche dürren Sportstudenten die ein paar Euro nebenbei verdienen wollen... Aber sicher, gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen.


----------



## Azrael1512 (12. Mai 2014)

Also, meine Empfehlung für dich und sowieso jeden der Anfängt: 
Trainiere 3 mal die Woche nach einen GanzKörperplan. Dieser sollte immer die Gründungen: Kniebeugen, Kreuzheben, Bankdrücken und Klimmzüge enthalten. Wenn du die Übungen noch nicht kannst, kann ich dir nur empfehlen Sie zu lernen. In späteren Plänen werden sie sowieso fast immer benötigt. 
Wenn du Probleme mit der Technik hast, lass dir von jemandem helfen der diese Übungen gut kann. Sonst versuche es mit Videos und eigener Kontrolle durch die Spiegel im Studio. Die sind nämlich genau dazu da und nicht nur um zu gucken wie aufgepumpt deine Muskeln sind . 

Das Training sollte aus 10 Minuten Aufwärmen , 45-70 Minuten Training und 5 Minuten Abwärmen bestehen. 

Einen Plan wurde ich mir an deiner Stelle auf Team Andro oder Muskelschmiede holen. Die sind sehr gut für den Anfang. 

Wann du was isst, hängt sehr von dir persönlich ab. Ich kann in einer Diät keine KHs Abends essen. Ein Kumpel von mir kann Abends essen was er will. Das ist sehr individuell, da musst du halt für sich experimentieren. 
Das wichtigste ist der Gesamtumsatz an Kalorien bei dir am Tag. Wenn dieser zum Beispiel bei 2500 kcal liegt isst du 2200 kcal zum abnehmen oder 2800 kcal zum zunehmen. So nimmst du sauber ab oder baust sauber auf. 
Deinen Kcal Bedarf errechnest du am besten mit mehreren Rechnern im Netz und nimmst als Referenz den Durchschnitt hiervon. Dann musst du danach ein paar Wochen Leben und gucken was am Ende bei rum kommt. 

Ja zum Thema Magerquark. Pur bekomme ich den auch nicht runter aber mit Mischungen klappt das ganz gut. Schaffe pro Tag immer 500-1000g  

Der Rest ist lernen und pure Disziplin. Nach einem halben Jahr solltest du deinen Körper und seine Individualität schon ganz gut kennen um kleinere Anpassungen vornehmen. 
Nach 2 Jahren geht es ziemlich gut ab und du kannst je nach Fortschritt härtere Schweinereien ausprobieren.


----------



## XyZaaH (12. Mai 2014)

Ich bekomme Magerquark auch pur sehr leicht runter, aber ich esse ihn trotzdem mit Honig und Walnüssen.


----------



## Azrael1512 (12. Mai 2014)

Ich mache mir immer 250g Quark, Wasser und dann 15-20g Protein Pulver. Das Zeug ist so süß, da muss dann nichts mehr rein. Ist zwar dann viel Eiweiß aber Hauptsache es geht gut runter. 

Meinen Respekt an jeden, der das so runter bekommt


----------



## Metalic (12. Mai 2014)

Das mit dem Ganzkörperplan für den Anfang ist ein super Tip. 
Google mal nach dem WKM Plan. Drei Mal die Woche Training. Immer mindestens ein Tag Pause dazwischen. Sind wenig Übungen und geht recht flott das Training. Der Plan besteht aber überwiegend aus sehr wichtigen Grundübungen. Da ist es enorm wichtig, dass du die Übungen sauber beherrscht. Gerade was Azrael sagte. Kreuzheben, Kniebeugen etc.

Ich habe den Plan mehrere Monate probiert. Schlecht ist er nicht


----------



## Azrael1512 (12. Mai 2014)

Ich mache auch immer mal wieder einen GanzKörperplan. Einfach um die Technik in den Grundübungen weiter zu verbessern. 
Und gerade am Anfang kann man damit sehr gute Reise setzen. Damit habe Ich bisher die besten Fortschritte gemacht. 

Die Technik ist sowieso das A und O beim Training. Bei einer schlechten Technik steigt die Verletzungsgefahr mit höherem Gewicht immer weiter an.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Mai 2014)

Heute wird bei dem schönen Wetter mal was ganz anderes gemacht. 15-20km Inliner laufen. Wird seinen Teil zur Reduktion des Körperfettgehalts beitragen. <10% ich komme.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. Mai 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Heute wird bei dem schönen Wetter mal was ganz anderes gemacht. 15-20km Inliner laufen. Wird seinen Teil zur Reduktion des Körperfettgehalts beitragen. <10% ich komme.


  Habe das Wetter gestern auch genutzt und einen ausgiebigen Waldlauf gemacht  Unter 10% ist auch mein Ziel, aber ich esse einfach zu gerne


----------



## MastaKLINGE (19. Mai 2014)

Sauber! Den Gedanken mit dem Körperfettanteil hab ich mir schon vor einigen Jahren aus dem Kopf geschlagen  
Man will ja noch was vom Leben haben und essen gehört eben dazu ;P

Heute das erste mal seit nem Monat laufen gewesen 6km ganz schön gepfiffen 

Hab vor einem Monat meine Hand beim Fußball gebrochen. Darf jetzt erstmal für längere zeit nicht Pumpen! Die Hölle!
Zumindest kann ich einigermaßen zocken


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Mai 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Habe das Wetter gestern auch genutzt und einen ausgiebigen Waldlauf gemacht  Unter 10% ist auch mein Ziel, aber ich esse einfach zu gerne


Habe das Wetter heute auch noch einmal genutzt und nach der Uni 'ne schicke Radtour gemacht. Da kann ich doch etwas mehr rausholen als auf Inlinern. ^^
90 Minuten bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von knapp über 30. Angesichts der ständigen Steigungen und Abfahrten bin ich zufrieden.

Werde bis zum August wöchentlich immer 1-2 Ausdauertage einführen und die Ernährung etwas anpasssen.
Heute kaum Kohlenhydrate, aber genügend Eiweiß zu mir genommen. Da spürt man direkt, wie die Fettreserven schwinden. xD


----------



## Metalic (19. Mai 2014)

Zieh das durch und du merkst auch, wie die Kraftreserven schwinden


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (20. Mai 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Zieh das durch und du merkst auch, wie die Kraftreserven schwinden


 
Er muss ja dann auch weniger tragen  .


----------



## thunderofhate (20. Mai 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Zieh das durch und du merkst auch, wie die Kraftreserven schwinden


Schon klar. Mache ich ja nicht zum ersten Mal.
An Pumptagen werde ich natürlich nicht auf Kohlenhydrate verzichten können.

edit:
Momentan gehe ich davon aus, dass 4-6 max. 8 Wochen reichen werden bis zu den <10%.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (20. Mai 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Schon klar. Mache ich ja nicht zum ersten Mal. An Pumptagen werde ich natürlich nicht auf Kohlenhydrate verzichten können.  edit: Momentan gehe ich davon aus, dass 4-6 max. 8 Wochen reichen werden bis zu den <10%.



Bei wie viel % bist du denn aktuell?


----------



## thunderofhate (20. Mai 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Bei wie viel % bist du denn aktuell?


Bei der letzten Untersuchung beim Arzt vor 2 Monaten waren es knapp über 15.

Bin da recht zuversichtlich. An Ausdauertagen werde ich 3 Einheiten über den Tag verteilt machen. Die erste (Boxsack/Radfahren) wird vor dem Frühstück sein. Nachmittags dann Rudern oder das jeweils andere, je nach Möglichkeit. Abends noch einmal Joggen. Falls 2 Ausdauertage pro Woche zu wenig sind, werde ich auf 3 aufstocken. Mehr aber nicht.


----------



## Roundy (21. Mai 2014)

Rudern aufm ergo oder im boot?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. Mai 2014)

Ist bei euch auch so warm? war grade ca. 1 1/2 std im Studio und bin total fertig obwohl ich das Cardio weggelassen habe ^^


----------



## Roundy (21. Mai 2014)

28°C im schatten bei uns vor der Tür.
Im kraftraum vermutlich noch nen tacken heißer.. 
Gruß


----------



## Azrael1512 (21. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube ich habe heute beim Training mehr ausgeschwitzt als das ich getrunken habe. Dabei waren das schon 1,5 Liter


----------



## sfc (21. Mai 2014)

Ich wäre froh, wenn ich im Moment trainieren könnte. Ich habe mir leider ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung eingefangen -.-


----------



## Azrael1512 (22. Mai 2014)

Oh man, ja Verletzungen sind immer *******. Ich hasse es pausieren zu müssen. 
Bisher bin ich aber auch davon verschont geblieben


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Mai 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Rudern aufm ergo oder im boot?


Über die kalte Jahreszeit oder bei Zeitmangel Ergo. Momentan meistens im Singlesculler im Sportpark Duisburg oder der Ruhr.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...egattabahn.JPG/800px-Duisburg_Regattabahn.JPG


----------



## Roundy (22. Mai 2014)

Wooohhhaaa geiles wasser... ich will auch 
Ruderst du auch rennen?
Bist im verein?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (22. Mai 2014)

Da macht doch jeder(!) freiwillig Sport .


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Mai 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wooohhhaaa geiles wasser... ich will auch
> Ruderst du auch rennen?
> Bist im verein?


Im Moment beides nicht mehr. Dafür fehlt mir während des Semesters die Zeit.


----------



## Roundy (24. Mai 2014)

Mhmm bin halt noch auf der schule hab also noch zeit 
Gruß


----------



## Re4dt (25. Mai 2014)

Mal ne andere frage, 

Mir geht es total auf die Nerven wie viel Wäsche nach einem Fitness besuch so zu Stande kommt. 
1 Handtuch, 1 großes Handtuch nach dem Duschen, Unterhose, Shirt und Trainingshose oder Short. 

Werft ihr alles auch nach einem Fitnessbesuch in den Wäschekorb oder gibt es was ihr mehrmals benutzt?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Mai 2014)

Also bei mir wandert das T-Shirt immer in die Wäsche, Unterwäsche sowieso, Handtuch und Shorts benutze ich eigentlich immer 2-3mal, da ich sonst mit dem Waschen nicht hinterher komme. Außerdem sind das die Teile die sowieso nicht viel Schweiß abbekommen


----------



## FrozenEYZ (25. Mai 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Also bei mir wandert das T-Shirt immer in die Wäsche, Unterwäsche sowieso, Handtuch und Shorts benutze ich eigentlich immer 2-3mal, da ich sonst mit dem Waschen nicht hinterher komme. Außerdem sind das die Teile die sowieso nicht viel Schweiß abbekommen



Ich muss ja (noch) nix selber waschen  Deshalb benutz ich alles nur ein Mal und dann kommt es in die Wäsche. Hab auch genug SportSachen um mal 1 Woche gar nicht zu waschen. Aber ganz ehrlich, die Sachen die ich beim Fußball anhatte, will man auch kein zweites Mal anziehen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. Mai 2014)

Jungs, hat sich jemand von euch schonmal das Programm von Kollegah angeschaut? Ich halte zwar nichts von sowas und möchte das auch nicht machen, aber zumindest was er im FAQ Video dazu gesagt hat, hört sich nicht mal so übel an. Also was denkt ihr dazu?


----------



## sfc (27. Mai 2014)

Wer ist Kollegah? Hört sich am wie jemand aus der Karl Ess/Tim Gabel-Ecke ^^


----------



## Roundy (27. Mai 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Jungs, hat sich jemand von euch schonmal das Programm von Kollegah angeschaut? Ich halte zwar nichts von sowas und möchte das auch nicht machen, aber zumindest was er im FAQ Video dazu gesagt hat, hört sich nicht mal so übel an. Also was denkt ihr dazu?



Das man sich die 150€ auch sparen kann...
Find das einfach viel zu viel geld...

Und @fsc einfach ma googlen.. 

Gruß


----------



## Azrael1512 (28. Mai 2014)

Gebe Roundy da vollkommen recht. Im Internet stehen die wichtigsten Sachen, wenn man ein bisschen sucht findet man die auch. 

Grundsätzlich braucht man:
1. Schlaf - Stichwort Regeneration 

2. Ernährung - Gesund und ausgewogen, zum Muskelaufbau dann nur noch ausreichend hiervon. 

3. Training - Trainingsplan ausm Netz suchen (Bsp. Team Andro) und immer schön auf die Technik achten. 

Wenn du dir 3 Sachen befolgst, kannst du schon gut was erreichen.


----------



## sfc (10. Juni 2014)

Sagt mal, wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass der _Natural Bodybuilder_ Tim Gabel nach kurzer Krankheit sechs Kilo verliert und nur noch ein halbes Hemd ist?  Ich hab jetzt wegen einer Sehnenscheidungentzündung fast vier Wochen den Oberkörper nicht trainieren können und noch gar nichts an Gewicht verloren. Schon komisch ...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. Juni 2014)

sfc schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass der _Natural Bodybuilder_ Tim Gabel nach kurzer Krankheit sechs Kilo verliert und nur noch ein halbes Hemd ist?  Ich hab jetzt wegen einer Sehnenscheidungentzündung fast vier Wochen den Oberkörper nicht trainieren können und noch gar nichts an Gewicht verloren. Schon komisch ...


   Das wird dran liegen, dass er zu viel mit seinem SLS fährt  

Spaß bei Seite, vllt einfach weil er doch nicht natural ist   Aber wenn er wirklich nur so lang nicht trainieren konnte wie du ist in der Tat sehr merkwürdig...


----------



## HAWX (10. Juni 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Jungs, hat sich jemand von euch schonmal das Programm von Kollegah angeschaut? Also was denkt ihr dazu?



Ist im Grunde eine abgespeckte/3 Monate Variante vom Karl Ess 360 Grad Paket. Nur halt von Kollegah vorgetragen und vereinfacht, damit es auch absolut jeder "Dummkopf" versteht. Ich persönlich finde es ist zu reduziert. Generell stehe ich solchen Programmen offen entgegen. Die Qualität schwankt jedoch stark. Während das LBS-System wirklich gut informiert gibt es genau soviele "schlechte" Programme.



Roundy schrieb:


> Das man sich die 150€ auch sparen kann...
> Find das einfach viel zu viel geld...


 
Für Leute die nicht viel Eigeninnitiative besitzen ist es seeehr lohnenswert, bzw. für diejenigen die nicht wissen, welchen Quellen sie trauen können.



sfc schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass der _Natural Bodybuilder_ Tim Gabel nach kurzer Krankheit sechs Kilo verliert und nur noch ein halbes Hemd ist?



Wo hast du die Zahl her? Ich habe auch ein Bild von ihm gesehen, auf dem er nach sehr wenig aussieht. Falls die 6 kg stimmen ist es relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass er natural ist. Klar verliert man bei solchen Muskelbergen tendenziell schneller an Muskelmasse wenn man mal nicht ordentlich trainiert oder sich ernährt eine Zeit, aber nicht in diesem Maße.


----------



## sfc (10. Juni 2014)

Das haben mehrere seiner Fanboys nachgeplappert, um ihm zu verteidigen, weil er auf einmal so abgemagert aussieht. Das muss er in irgendeinem Video wohl ausgeweint haben.  Dass er auf seiner USA-Reise krank geworden sein soll, liegt glaube ich sogar nur zwei Wochen oder so zurück. Meiner Meinung nach kann man als Natural nicht mal so schnell Masse verlieren, wenn man seine Arme eingegipst hat. Bisher hab ich ihm das natural auch immer abgekauft und mir gedacht, dass er eben eine gute Genetik hat und dazu winzig ist. Aber nun .. Naja.


----------



## HAWX (10. Juni 2014)

Kann man auch nicht. Vielleicht wenn beide Beine eingegippst sind und man nicht laufen kann. Aber sonst für mich unvorstellbar.

Ich mein jeder normal sterbliche in seinem Stadium müsste da jetzt, wenn er nicht einen extremen Memoryeffekt hat wieder Ewigkeiten drauf hin arbeiten.


----------



## sfc (10. Juni 2014)

Sein Kumpel Karl Ess wird sicherlich mit einem Voll-Krass-Ernährungskonzept des Weges kommen, das ihn binnen weniger Wochen wieder aufpäppelt ...


----------



## HAWX (11. Juni 2014)

Natürlich rein vegan.


----------



## Re4dt (11. Juni 2014)

Macht ein Eiweißshake nach einer Cardio Einheit eigentlich Sinn? 
Habe vor 1-2 Wochen lang Cardio durchzuziehen um meinen Fettanteil von momentan 19% zu reduzieren... +Ernährungs Umstellung kein Brot und wenig fett. 

Die Frage mit dem Eiweißshake daher, da ich ein Kilo ESN Whey geschenkt bekommen habe. 

Abgesehen davon macht es doch keinen Sinn Muskeln aufzubauen bei diesem Fettanteil oder wie sieht ihr das ?


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Juni 2014)

Wieso sollte es keinen Sinn machen Muskeln aufzubauen?
Diese verbrennen doch Energie, egal ob du viel Fett hast oder nicht.


----------



## Re4dt (11. Juni 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es keinen Sinn machen Muskeln aufzubauen? Diese verbrennen doch Energie, egal ob du viel Fett hast oder nicht.


 http://www.marathonfitness.de/fett-abbauen-muskeln-aufbauen-reihenfolge/ Aufgrund diesem Artikel. Die Argumente finde ich auch gar nicht mal so verkehrt erstmal seinen Fettanteil zu reduzieren.
Oder meint ihr totaler bullshit?


----------



## HAWX (11. Juni 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Macht ein Eiweißshake nach einer Cardio Einheit eigentlich Sinn?



Die Frage ist, warum du deinem Körper nach dem Cardio wieder Kalorien in flüssiger Form zuführen willst? Wenn du eh abnehmen willst, dann reduziere deine Kalorienzufuhr und beziehe dein Eiweiß nur aus Shakes, wenn du mal nicht auf deine Bedarfsmenge kommst. 



> Habe vor 1-2 Wochen lang Cardio durchzuziehen um meinen Fettanteil von momentan 19% zu reduzieren... +Ernährungs Umstellung kein Brot und wenig fett.



Innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen wirst du nicht viel erreichen, vermutlich wirst du fast gar nichts bemerken. Konstanz ist das Stichwort. Warum du kein Brot mehr essen willst ist mir schleierhaft. Gegen Vollkorn oder Schwarzbrot ist nichts einzuwenden. Hauptsache ist du bist im Kaloriendefizit. 



> Abgesehen davon macht es doch keinen Sinn Muskeln aufzubauen bei diesem Fettanteil oder wie sieht ihr das ?


 
Warum tut es das nicht? Muskeln sind wie kleine Kraftwerke und verbrennen Energie. Je mehr Muskeln du hast, desto mehr kannst du Essen ohne an Gewicht zuzunehmen. Ergo kannst du durch Muskelaufbau zumindest in der Anfangszeit deinen Körperfettanteil durch Muskelaufbau im (leichten!) Kaloriendefizit sogar von 2 Seiten senken.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. Juni 2014)

HAWX schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, warum du deinem Körper nach dem Cardio wieder Kalorien in flüssiger Form zuführen willst? Wenn du eh abnehmen willst, dann reduziere deine Kalorienzufuhr und beziehe dein Eiweiß nur aus Shakes, wenn du mal nicht auf deine Bedarfsmenge kommst.  Innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen wirst du nicht viel erreichen, vermutlich wirst du fast gar nichts bemerken. Konstanz ist das Stichwort. Warum du kein Brot mehr essen willst ist mir schleierhaft. Gegen Vollkorn oder Schwarzbrot ist nichts einzuwenden. Hauptsache ist du bist im Kaloriendefizit.  Warum tut es das nicht? Muskeln sind wie kleine Kraftwerke und verbrennen Energie. Je mehr Muskeln du hast, desto mehr kannst du Essen ohne an Gewicht zuzunehmen. Ergo kannst du durch Muskelaufbau zumindest in der Anfangszeit deinen Körperfettanteil durch Muskelaufbau im (leichten!) Kaloriendefizit sogar von 2 Seiten senken.



Kann dir bei der Eiweiss Sache nur zustimmen. Generell finde ich auch, man muss bei 19% KFA nicht so eine Krasse Diät machen, einfach mehrmals die Woche hart trainieren, dann nimmt man zwar nicht so schnell ab, aber man sieht auch mit höherem KFA besser aus  Sieht euch mal Goeerki aktuell an, der ist bei 15-20% laut eigener Aussage.


----------



## HAWX (11. Juni 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Kann dir bei der Eiweiss Sache nur zustimmen. Generell finde ich auch, man muss bei 19% KFA nicht so eine Krasse Diät machen, einfach mehrmals die Woche hart trainieren, dann nimmt man zwar nicht so schnell ab, aber man sieht auch mit höherem KFA besser aus  Sieht euch mal Goeerki aktuell an, der ist bei 15-20% laut eigener Aussage.


 
Richtig solange man auf die Bilanz am Ende achtet reicht ein ganz leichtes Defizit bei gutem Training locker aus. Und gerade die ersten 6 Monate des Krafttrainings kann man noch im Defizit aufbauen. Später wird das nicht mehr möglich sein.

Ich schätze Goeerki aber bei weitem nicht auf 15-20%. Denke eher 14-16% irgendwas in der Richtung. Dazu sieht man einfach viel zu viel Bauchmuskeln noch bei ihm. (mag aber sicher auch an seiner dafür recht guten Genetik liegen)


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. Juni 2014)

Grade mal ein kleines "Experiment" gemacht.
Bin bei dem Wetter ne halbe Stunde laufen gegangen (so grob 4,5-5 km). Vorher und danach ein Mal gewogen. 

Vorher: 66,2 Kg

Danach: 65,4 Kg

Hat mich schon ein  wenig (sehr) überrascht, dass der Unterschied so groß ist. Klar ist warm und so, aber trotzdem


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (11. Juni 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Grade mal ein kleines "Experiment" gemacht.
> Bin bei dem Wetter ne halbe Stunde laufen gegangen (so grob 4,5-5 km). Vorher und danach ein Mal gewogen.
> 
> Vorher: 66,2 Kg
> ...


 
Das wird aber auch mal Zeit, dass Du die ganzen Steaks verbrennst .

Wieviel Tage hintereinander hast Du noch mal gegrillt  ?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. Juni 2014)

8luescreen schrieb:


> Das wird aber auch mal Zeit, dass Du die ganzen Steaks verbrennst .
> 
> Wieviel Tage hintereinander hast Du noch mal gegrillt  ?



Ey ey  3 oder 4 Tage, weiß schon gar nicht mehr genau


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juni 2014)

Das meiste wird wohl Wasser sein  
Ich kenne  eine die hat sich gefreut, dass sie am Tag ein halbes Kilo abgenommen hat, dann hat sich raus gestellt, dass sie sich morgens vor dem kacken gewogen hat und abends nach dem kacken


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. Juni 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Das meiste wird wohl Wasser sein  Ich kenne  eine die hat sich gefreut, dass sie am Tag ein halbes Kilo abgenommen hat, dann hat sich raus gestellt, dass sie sich morgens vor dem kacken gewogen hat und abends nach dem kacken


Ich würde von mindestens 3/4 Wasser ausgehen, ich meine 1l Wasser wiegt 1kg, wenn man also 1l ausschwitzt, was bei diesem Temperaturen gut sein kann, ist man 1kg leichter. Tipp an Frozen, drink am besten ein großes Glas Wasser über den Durst, ist sehr sehr wichtig wenn man bei dieser Wärme Sport macht.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (11. Juni 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ich würde von mindestens 3/4 Wasser ausgehen, ich meine 1l Wasser wiegt 1kg, wenn man also 1l ausschwitzt, was bei diesem Temperaturen gut sein kann, ist man 1kg leichter. Tipp an Frozen, drink am besten ein großes Glas Wasser über den Durst, ist sehr sehr wichtig wenn man bei dieser Wärme Sport macht.


 
Soll das nicht auch den Stoffwechsel anregen  ?


----------



## Hitman-47 (11. Juni 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ich würde von mindestens 3/4 Wasser ausgehen


 
Meine Schätzung geht sogar in Richtung 95% oder noch mehr.

Mal umgerechnet auf reines Körperfett hat man da so grob geschätzt keine 100g verbrannt, ich glaub nicht mal dass es 50g sein könnten, man unterschätzt sich da so unglaublich schnell wie effizient der Körper Nahrung verwerten kann und aus Energie Leistung bereitstellt.


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Juni 2014)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Meine Schätzung geht sogar in Richtung 95% oder noch mehr.
> 
> Mal umgerechnet auf reines Körperfett hat man da so grob geschätzt keine 100g verbrannt, ich glaub nicht mal dass es 50g sein könnten, man unterschätzt sich da so unglaublich schnell wie effizient der Körper Nahrung verwerten kann und aus Energie Leistung bereitstellt.


Sofern der Beitrag bei Wikipedia stimmt, muss man 7000 kcal verbrennen, um 1kg Fettgewebe zu beseitigen.
Viel mehr als 500-700 kcal werden innerhalb dieser halben Stunde nicht verbrannt worden sein.
Abgesehen davon muss man natürlich wissen, was derjenige zu welcher Uhrzeit gegessen hat. Wenn er vor dem Training schon ausreichend mit Kohlenhydraten versorgt war, dann kann es auch möglich sein, dass er keine 10g abgebaut hat. 
Es wird sicher zu >95% Wasser gewesen sein.

Ich verliere innerhalb von 30 Minuten beim Rudern regelmäßig über 1,5kg (an Wasser). ^^


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. Juni 2014)

Habe mal eine Frage zum Thema abnehmen:

Kann man als Jugendlicher mit Fahrrad fahren gut und oder schnell abnehmen?


----------



## XyZaaH (11. Juni 2014)

Kannst du sehr wohl, du musst dich nur anstrengen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. Juni 2014)

Das heißt was? Aldo anstrengen? 1h pro Tag?


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Juni 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Das heißt was? Aldo anstrengen? 1h pro Tag?


Weniger Kohlenhydrate essen und 1h Stunde pro Tag werden sich bemerkbar machen.
Das Tempo spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle. Wobei schon 20km ganz ok sind.

Man sagt allerdings, dass man durchs Joggen schneller abnehmen kann.
Rudern wäre natürlich noch effektiver, sofern möglich.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (12. Juni 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Weniger Kohlenhydrate essen und 1h Stunde pro Tag werden sich bemerkbar machen.
> Das Tempo spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle. Wobei schon 20km ganz ok sind.
> 
> Man sagt allerdings, dass man durchs Joggen schneller abnehmen kann.
> Rudern wäre natürlich noch effektiver, sofern möglich.



Der Arzt meint, ich solle erst mal mit gelenkschonendem Sport anfangen ^^ Und ich muss mal neine 2-3 Gläser Cola weglassen.

Wo stecken den überall Kohlenhydrate drin? ^^


----------



## Roundy (12. Juni 2014)

Hauptsächlich in getreide, und Kartoffeln,  also nudeln brot usw...
Weniger zucker bringt aber mehr als weniger Kohlenhydrate (meine Meinung^^) laufen oder generell ausdauersport, Fahrradfahren is auch gut, aber halt nicht nur bergab 
Ansonsten kannst dir auch ne sportart suchen, ich hab rudern für mich entdeckt und bin meega glücklich damit 
Gruß


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juni 2014)

Ich kombiniere momentan cardio mit Aufbau Training. Auch sehr lustig 
Heißt es gibt Tage da geh ich ne stunde laufen und danqfhnnoch ne Stunde trainieren, dementsprechend hinsichtlich immer relativ tot danach.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juni 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Der Arzt meint, ich solle erst mal mit gelenkschonendem Sport anfangen ^^ Und ich muss mal neine 2-3 Gläser Cola weglassen.
> 
> Wo stecken den überall Kohlenhydrate drin? ^^


Der Verzicht auf süße Getränke und Süßigkeiten wäre schon einmal ein sehr guter Anfang. Außerdem werdens die Zähne auch danken. ^^
Reis, Nudeln, Kartoffeln und Brot beinhalten hauptsächlich Kohlenhydrate in Form von Stärke. Bei Getreide ist es eine Mischung aus Stärke und Zucker.
Zucker hast du hingegen in viel zu großen Mengen in verarbeiteten Lebensmitteln. Sei es Ketchup, Fruchtjoghurt oder ähnliches.
Generell ist gegen Stärke nichts einzuwenden. Die Menge macht es halt, wie überall.
Wenn es unbedingt Zucker sein muss, dann am besten in Form von Obst

Grundsätzlich gilt:
Je weniger Kohlenhydrate du deinem Körper gibst, desto früher werden die körpereigenen Fettreserven benötigt und abgebaut. Gerade vor sportlicher Aktivität wäre es daher sinnvoll, auf halbwegs nüchternen Magen (das gilt nur fürs Abnehmen) zu trainieren. Deswwegen gehen übrigens auch viele Menschen vor dem Frühstück Joggen.




Roundy schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich in getreide, und Kartoffeln,  also nudeln brot usw...
> Weniger zucker bringt aber mehr als weniger Kohlenhydrate (meine Meinung^^) laufen oder generell ausdauersport, Fahrradfahren is auch gut, aber halt nicht nur bergab
> Ansonsten kannst dir auch ne sportart suchen, ich hab rudern für mich entdeckt und bin meega glücklich damit
> Gruß


Aua. ^^
Was du meinst, ist Stärke. Sowohl Stärke, als auch Zucker sind Kohlenhydrate.


----------



## Roundy (12. Juni 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Aua. ^^
> Was du meinst, ist Stärke. Sowohl Stärke, als auch Zucker sind Kohlenhydrate.



Ok joa... 
War mir nicht ganz sicher 
Allerdings kann es dir passieren (mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit) dass du dann schon relativ früh schlapp machst und nicht das Maximum deiner leistung erbringen kannst...
Besonders beim maxkrafttraining is das dann nicht so erwünscht 
Gruß


----------



## Zureh (12. Juni 2014)

Hey,

kennt jemand Übungen für den Nacken, die man Zuhause machen kann? Mir geht es nicht darum, viele Muskeln aufzubauen. Ich habe aber oft Nackenschmerzen und das führt oft auch zu Kopfschmerzen, deshalb brauche ich etwas, was ich am besten Zuhause machen kann. In einem Fitness-Studio war ich schon angemeldet, da fehlt mir aber die Motivation und der Spaß um da regelmäßig hinzugehen


----------



## Roundy (12. Juni 2014)

Nimm zwei Bücher oder Tüten (ooder hanteln) in die Hände und kreis dann mit den Schultern. 
Gruß


----------



## Speed4Fun (12. Juni 2014)

Mach jeden Morgen vor dem Duschen 100 Liegestütze, die letzten 10 mit etwas Schwung nach unten fallen lassen und kurz vor dem Boden abbremsen.

Das bringt so ziemlich jeden Nacken- und oberen Rückenwirbel in die richtige Position.


----------



## Roundy (12. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Mach jeden Morgen vor dem Duschen 100 Liegestütze, die letzten 10 mit etwas Schwung nach unten fallen lassen und kurz vor dem Boden abbremsen.
> 
> Das bringt so ziemlich jeden Nacken- und oberen Rückenwirbel in die richtige Position.



Ich bezweifle jwtzt mal dass jemand der das nicht schon länger macht, so aus dem mir nichts dir nichts 100 liegestütz am morgen macht.. 
Die anzahl is eigentlich egal hauptsache so lange bis es weh tut und dann nochmal 5 
Gruß


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ok joa...
> War mir nicht ganz sicher
> Allerdings kann es dir passieren (mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit) dass du dann schon relativ früh schlapp machst und nicht das Maximum deiner leistung erbringen kannst...
> Besonders beim maxkrafttraining is das dann nicht so erwünscht
> Gruß


Es ging hier ums Abnehmen. 

Krafttraining erfordert natürlich eine ganz andere Ernährung.


----------



## Roundy (12. Juni 2014)

Ich habs mir halt immer so gedacht, gleich viel essen und mehr trainieren,  Muskeln brauchen 24/7 Energie und wenn man dann zusätzlich noch rausfährt, oder läuft/fahrrad fährt passt das...
Und halt abends nach 6 nix mehr essen.
Gruß


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juni 2014)

Kommt dann im konkreten Einzelfall auf die genaue Ernährung, die Person und das Training an.
Ein Freund von mir kann fressen wie Sau und nimmt kaum an Fettgewebe zu, obwohl er weniger aktiv als ich ist.
Ich habe immer recht gut gegessen aber auch extrem viel verbrannt, sodass es sich auch im Gleichgewicht hielt.
Seit Beginn des Studiums passt das Verhältnis von Mo-Fr außerhalb der Semesterferien nicht mehr ganz. Daher habe ich die Ernährung minimal umgestellt.

Wenn jemand körperlich noch nie besonders aktiv war und sich ungesund ernährt, war die von mir beschriebene Methode halt auch die offiziell anerkannte.


----------



## Roundy (12. Juni 2014)

Jop ich hab jetzt aus Erfahrung berichtet 
Meistens sind das dann aber auch die Leute,  die nicht ao schnell an muskelmasse aufbauen. 
Uch hab iwie so die Erfahrung gemacht, dass leute die gut fett aufbauen, auch gut und schnell auf maxkrafttraining gehen können und dort auch schneller Erfolge sehen.
Die die nicht so schnell fett aufbauen, sind dann eher nicht so die kraftmenschen sonderen eher ausdauer... 
Natürlich kann man aber mit jedem Körper typ auf beides trainieren,  letztendlich kommt es auf den unbedingten willen an, sein ziel zu erreichen. 
Gruß


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juni 2014)

Ja, kenn ich nicht anders.

Nur Fettverbrennung geht halt nicht, wenn der Energiebedarf immer gedeckt ist. Das ist sowohl eigene Erfahrung als auch aktueller Stand der Wissenschaft... und vermutlich für Jedermann ziemlich nachvollziehbar.
Ich schreibe hier nicht von Dingen, die ich gelesen habe und selbst nie praktizierte. Wäre wertlos.

Dennoch finde ich die ganze Theorie dahinter interessant und informiere mich deshalb, sofern ich die Zeit hab. 
Ob Anatomie, Ernährung, Energiebereitstellung etc. Einen oberflächlichen Teil gab es ja schon vor vielen Jahren in der Schule.


----------



## Mottekus (12. Juni 2014)

Probiere mich seit ein paar Wochen am Carb-Cycling. Habe das gefühl das das ganz gut läuft.

@roundy: Ja das stimmt. Endo- und Ektomorphe Menschen halt. Im Endeffekt zählt aber nur der unbedingte Wille. Was bringt es auch wenn du nen paar Wochen sport machst und auf deine Ernährung achtest und dann wieder in alte Verhaltensweisen zurückfällst  Stimme dir also vollends zu

Habe in nem Artikel gelesen das Ausdauersport morgens nach dem aufstehen auf nüchternen Magen wohl effektiv sein soll da der Körper über Nacht seine KH-Speicher geleert hat und folglich die Fettverbrennung anregt. Hat da vllt jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht? Gedenke das mal zu probieren.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juni 2014)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Habe in nem Artikel gelesen das Ausdauersport morgens nach dem aufstehen auf nüchternen Magen wohl effektiv sein soll da der Körper über Nacht seine KH-Speicher geleert hat und folglich die Fettverbrennung anregt. Hat da vllt jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht? Gedenke das mal zu probieren.


Ja und es funktioniert.

Wie schon vor einer Seite geschrieben:

Je weniger Kohlenhydrate du deinem Körper gibst, desto früher werden die körpereigenen Fettreserven benötigt und abgebaut. Gerade vor sportlicher Aktivität wäre es daher sinnvoll, auf halbwegs nüchternen Magen (das gilt nur fürs Abnehmen) zu trainieren. Deswwegen gehen übrigens auch viele Menschen vor dem Frühstück Joggen.


----------



## Mottekus (12. Juni 2014)

Sehr gut dann starte ich damit morgen mal durch. Allerdings werde ich rudern oder radeln gehen  ich hasse laufen!!!

Verzeih bitte wenn ich mir die vorherigen Seiten nicht durchgelesen habe. Bin gerade eben erst auf den Thread gestoßen und 55 Seiten waren mir dann doch zuviel


----------



## Roundy (12. Juni 2014)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Sehr gut dann starte ich damit morgen mal durch. Allerdings werde ich rudern oder radeln gehen  ich hasse laufen!!!
> 
> Verzeih bitte wenn ich mir die vorherigen Seiten nicht durchgelesen habe. Bin gerade eben erst auf den Thread gestoßen und 55 Seiten waren mir dann doch zuviel



Willkommen im club... kann laufen auch nicht ausstehen...
Rudern 
Beste...
Gruß


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juni 2014)

@ Mottekus

Kein Problem. War nur eine Anmerkung.

Gerade mit Rudern auf nüchternen Magen geht das extrem schnell. Egal, ob im Wasser oder Ergo. 
Mache ich momentan auch, da ich den Körperfettgehalt nach unten drücken will. ^^
Radfahren geht leider nicht, da fast alle Straßen und Wege von umgefallenen Bäumen oder Ästen blockiert werden.


----------



## Roundy (12. Juni 2014)

Ab wie viele Stunden nach dem essen gilt der magen eigentlich als nüchtern?
Gruß


----------



## Mottekus (12. Juni 2014)

@ Roundy, Thunderofhate: macht ihr denn Krafttechnisch auch was und wenn ja was für einen Trainingsplan verfolgt ihr?


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ab wie viele Stunden nach dem essen gilt der magen eigentlich als nüchtern?
> Gruß


Kommt auf die Art und Menge des Essens an. Kann man so nicht wirklich pauschal sagen. 
Wenn man 3 Mahlzeiten am Tag zu sich nimmt und zwischen diesen 5-6 Stunden liegen, dann sollte spätestens 1 Stunde vor der nächsten Mahlzeit (bzw. 4 Stunden nach der vorigen) ein guter Zeitpunkt sein.

Ich nehme halt immer den Morgen, da er dann zu 100% nüchtern ist.  Manchmal dann noch am Abend, wobei körperliche Aktivität vor dem Schlafen ja auch nicht unbedingt empfohlen wird.




Mottekus schrieb:


> @ Roundy, Thunderofhate: macht ihr denn Krafttechnisch auch was und wenn ja was für einen Trainingsplan verfolgt ihr?


Normalerweise schon. Nur momentan wird höchstens auf Erhalt trainiert, da ich den Körperfettgehalt drücken will.
Ich habe 2 Tage Krafttraining die Woche. Mache jetzt hauptsächlich Standardübungen:
Kreuzheben, Kniebeugen, Klimmzüge, Bankdrücken oder Liegestützen, dazu noch Bauchtraining an jedem 2. Tag.


----------



## Speed4Fun (12. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle jwtzt mal dass jemand der das nicht schon länger macht, so aus dem mir nichts dir nichts 100 liegestütz am morgen macht..
> Die anzahl is eigentlich egal hauptsache so lange bis es weh tut und dann nochmal 5
> Gruß


 
Ja, stimmt.

Das geht aber relativ schnell, bis man 100 oder mehr Liegestütze machen kann.

Es ging ja auch um Zurehs Nacken, den man damit ebenfalls stärken und die Wirbel etwas richten kann.


----------



## Roundy (12. Juni 2014)

Also im moment mach ich krafttechnisch nicht so wirklich viel, dafür jeden tag mindestens einmal rausfahren, dienstag und heute zweimal also doppeltraining.
Auf dem wasser dann halt programm heut z.b. wars sk (schnellkraft) heißt kleine intervalle und drei schnelle Pyramiden, 3 5 7 10 7 5 3 wobei jeweils z.b. 3 schnelle Schläge,  3 langsamere, dann 5 schnelle und 5 langsamere und so weiter. 
Das haut dann auch ganz schön rein.
Ansonsten wird mindestens 1x die woche im kraftraum trainiert, hier dann je nach dem entweder ka (kraftausdauer) also meist ca. 20 wiederholungen oder sk oder mk (maxkraft) 6 schnelle oder 8 langsame und präzise wiederholungen.
Gruß


----------



## Mottekus (12. Juni 2014)

Auch schick. Kniebeugen und Kreuzheben sind komischerweise meine Lieblingsübungen  Ich hatte jetzt 6 Wochen lang jeden 2. Tag so ziemlich das gleiche gemacht wie du allerdings auf Maximalkraft. Wollte zur Abwechslung jetzt mal in einen Kraftausdauerplan wechseln. Bin gespannt was das so bringen wird. Bin halt noch blutiger Anfänger und muss erstmal meine Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## Roundy (12. Juni 2014)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Auch schick. Kniebeugen und Kreuzheben sind komischerweise meine Lieblingsübungen



What?! Die mag ich gar nicht 
Bankdrücken,  das einzig wahre 
Gruß


----------



## Mottekus (12. Juni 2014)

ich steh meist auf die Übungen die die meisten ******** finden. Kniebeugen, Kreuzheben, Schulterpresse (oder wie auch immer das heisst) und french press fürn trizeps. Brust und Bizeps find ich einfach nur ******** 

aber der overkill schlechthin ist Bauchtraining....mit großen Abstand ganz weit oben auf der Hassliste


----------



## Roundy (12. Juni 2014)

Mottekus schrieb:


> ich steh meist auf die Übungen die die meisten ******** finden. Kniebeugen, Kreuzheben, Schulterpresse (oder wie auch immer das heisst) und french press fürn trizeps. Brust und Bizeps find ich einfach nur ********
> 
> aber der overkill schlechthin ist Bauchtraining....mit großen Abstand ganz weit oben auf der Hassliste



Haha du bist so ziemlich dat Gegenteil von mir 
Aber gut, beine werden im boot mehr als genug Trainiert 
Gruß


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juni 2014)

Ich mag Bauchtraining, Bankdrücken und Kniebeugen.
Am allerliebsten schlage und trete ich allerdings meinen Sandsack im Keller. Alle andere Übungen machen mich leicht aggressiv. Vor allem nach Radtouren bin ich meist extrem geladen. ^^
Eine Hassübung gibt es eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Beam39 (12. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Jop ich hab jetzt aus Erfahrung berichtet
> Meistens sind das dann aber auch die Leute,  die nicht ao schnell an muskelmasse aufbauen.
> Uch hab iwie so die Erfahrung gemacht, dass leute die gut fett aufbauen, auch gut und schnell auf maxkrafttraining gehen können und dort auch schneller Erfolge sehen.
> Die die nicht so schnell fett aufbauen, sind dann eher nicht so die kraftmenschen sonderen eher ausdauer...
> Gruß


 
Worauf beruht denn bitte diese These?!

Das kann man so überhaupt nicht pauschal sagen, das ist absolut Typenbedingt. Die besten drei Beispiele aus meinem direkten Umfeld: Ich. 107kg, Masse ohne Ende. Trainingspartner. 83kg Rotztrocken, Muskeln pur. Kumpel. 87kg rotztrocken, Muskeln pur.

Maximalkraft drück ich auf der Bank nur 5kg mehr als mein Kumpel (Er 160 ich 165), sobald es aber auf Wiederholungen geht drücke ich die 120 11 mal während er bis 8 kommt. Wir ernähren uns nebenbei wie Mülltonnen, soll heißen wir stopfen uns allen erdenklichen Scheiss rein -> wann wir wollen wieviel wir wollen. Er bekommt ne unglaubliche härte während ich extremst auf Masse gehe und ordentlich Fett ansetze.

Ausdauer mit 100kg auf der Bank kommt mein Trainingspartner auf 10, während ich auf 20 Wiederholungen komme und auch allgemein auf deutlich höhere Wiederholungen komme, egal welche Übung welches Gewicht.

Bei mir kommt hinzu das mir oft die Zeit fehlt und ich immer wieder das Training ausfallen lassen muss oder wenns gerade gut läuft und ich top in Form bin für 1-2 Monate verschwinde, wohingegen die andern 2 ziemlich routiniert bei der Sache bleiben und so gut wie nie aussetzen.


Fitness bzw. Kraftsport ist ein absolutes Typending, man kann niemals Aussagen pauschalisieren weil jeder Körper komplett anders reagiert. So siehts auch bei der Diät aus. Manche müssen nur die Ernährung umstellen und schon purzeln die Kilos, bei anderen dauerts dann länger und wieder andere müssen richtig kämpfen.


----------



## Roundy (12. Juni 2014)

Ich sag ja, letztendlich zählt der wille.
Heißt am anfang hast du als, ich nenn das jetzt mal massetyp, nen vorteil gegenüber dem ausdauer Typ was muskelaufbau und masseaufbau angeht. Dafür läuft er dir halt bei nem halbmarathon davon.
Und ganz ehrlich, 20 wiederholungen sind noch keine ausdauer.
Was ich meinte ist z.b. laufen gehen, rudern etc.
Halt eine "übung" die du über ne halbe, stunde stunde ununterbrochen durchführst.
Gruß


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Juni 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich mag Bauchtraining, Bankdrücken und Kniebeugen. Am allerliebsten schlage und trete ich allerdings meinen Sandsack im Keller. Alle andere Übungen machen mich leicht aggressiv. Vor allem nach Radtouren bin ich meist extrem geladen. ^^ Eine Hassübung gibt es eigentlich nicht.



Ach komm, jeder hat doch ne Übung die man gerne mal auslässt  Bei mir sinds Kniebeugen, dafür liebe ich Bankdrücken, Bizeps-Curls und Nackendrücken


----------



## sfc (12. Juni 2014)

Man lässt keine Übungen aus. Wenn man eine nicht leiden kann, muss man halt gucken, ob es nicht was Ähliches gibt. Oder quält sich eben durch. :p


----------



## Mottekus (12. Juni 2014)

sfc schrieb:


> Man lässt keine Übungen aus. Wenn man eine nicht leiden kann, muss man halt gucken, ob es nicht was Ähliches gibt. Oder quält sich eben durch. :p


 
so schauts aus!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Juni 2014)

sfc schrieb:


> Man lässt keine Übungen aus. Wenn man eine nicht leiden kann, muss man halt gucken, ob es nicht was Ähliches gibt. Oder quält sich eben durch. :p



Ich trainiere 3-4 mal die Woche á 2 Stunden, dann habe ich noch 1 mal Volleyballtraining und dann gehts noch jeden Freitag mit Kumpels auf den Bolzplatz, ich denke ich darf alle 2 Wochen mal keine Beine trainieren  (Jaja trainiere Beine nich, ...  )


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juni 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ich trainiere 3-4 mal die Woche á 2 Stunden, dann habe ich noch 1 mal Volleyballtraining und dann gehts noch jeden Freitag mit Kumpels auf den Bolzplatz, ich denke ich darf alle 2 Wochen mal keine Beine trainieren  (Jaja trainiere Beine nich, ...  )


 
Nein darfst du nicht 
Ich laufe mittlerweile fast täglich und gehe auch wöchentlich so fünf mal ins Studio, Problem ist, dass ich mir erstmal noch nen richtigen split Trainingsplan zusammenstellen sollte. Hat iwer Vorschläge zu net 3er oder 4er split? Wird dann natürlich noch personalisiert.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juni 2014)

Bin der Anti-Discopumper. Beine gehören mit zum besten Teil. Nur die Waden haben leichten Nachholbedarf. Ein X muss es sein. ^^



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ach komm, jeder hat doch ne Übung die man gerne mal auslässt  Bei mir sinds Kniebeugen, dafür liebe ich Bankdrücken, Bizeps-Curls und Nackendrücken


Ne, es gibt Übungen, die ich gerne mache und Übungen, die einfach ausgeführt werden. Wie gesagt, gibt keine Hassübung.
Dass man nach längerem Fußballspielen die Beine weglässt, ist ja okay.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Juni 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Nein darfst du nicht
> Ich laufe mittlerweile fast täglich und gehe auch wöchentlich so fünf mal ins Studio, Problem ist, dass ich mir erstmal noch nen richtigen split Trainingsplan zusammenstellen sollte. Hat iwer Vorschläge zu net 3er oder 4er split? Wird dann natürlich noch personalisiert.



5mal Ganzkörpertraining? Halte ich persönlich für nicht optimal, aber einen perfekten Split gitbs auch nicht, einfach alle Muskel Gruppen möglichst effizient auf 5 Tage aufteilen, also zum Bsp. ein Tag Leg-day, wie viele so schön sagen, montags natürlich Brust und Bizeps (Spaß  ), die kleinen Muskelgruppen am besten Zusammenfassen, Rücken, Schulter und Nacken lassen sich zum Bsp gut kombinieren. Vllt ein Tag auch nur Cardio, dann kommst ja auch auf deine 5 Tage in der Woche.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juni 2014)

Ganzkörpertraining mach ich nicht mehr. 
Ja ich schrieb wahrscheinlich Bauch noch jeden zweiten Tag dazwischen.


----------



## HAWX (12. Juni 2014)

Push-Pull oder Push-Pull-Beine find ich je nach Fortschritt am Besten.

Wie sehen denn deine Kraftwerte in den Grundübungen aus?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Juni 2014)

Ist bei euch im Studio auch so wenig los? War von 5-7 und es warn vllt 10 Leute inkl. mir und Trainingspartner im Hantel und Geräte Bereich...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juni 2014)

Ne bei mir ist immer was los. 

@HAWX 
Meinst du mich? 
Mit Grundübungen meinst du Bankdrücken, Kreuzheben und Co?


----------



## HAWX (13. Juni 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> @HAWX
> Meinst du mich?
> Mit Grundübungen meinst du Bankdrücken, Kreuzheben und Co?


 
Genau. Dein Körpergewicht und die Wiederholungen pro Gewicht bei Bankdrücken, Kreuzheben und Kniebeuge.


----------



## DocVersillia (17. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,
sry wenn ich mich hier gerade mal so einklinke...Aus pers. Gründen (Scheidung) habe ich gerade mal die zockerei gerade mal drastisch zurück gefahren und bin -um den Kopf frei zu bekommen- vor vier Wochen wieder angefangen mich körperlich zu ertüchtigen inkl. Ernährungsumstellung.... Habe bei 175cm Größe 80kg gewogen. Nach 4 Wochen bin ich runter auf 73kg. Denke das Gewicht ist ok jetzt.
Morgens gibt es Müsli mit Joghurt, Mittags meistens Salat mit Putenbrust oder Thunfisch. Manchmal auch was Nudeln mit frischen Tomaten, oder Vollkornbrot/ brötchen mit Putenbrust oder ähnlichem. Abends Obst und nach dem Training (trainiere immer Abends nach der Arbeit) einen Eiweißshake. Brust, Arme und Bauch mache ich täglich, dazu im Wechsel einen Tag Beine mit dazu oder halt Rücken.
Jetzt die Frage: Wenn ich meine Bauchmuskeln anspanne dann sieht das nach 4 Wochen gar nicht mal soooo schlecht aus. Wenn ich die Bauchmuskeln aber locker lasse, habe ich wieder ne Kugel...wie kriege ich die weg? Meine Brustmuskeln sind oberhalb der Brustwarzen schon relativ ordentlich ausgebildet. Doch unterhalb passiert gar nichts. Wie kriege ich das da hin? Und wie messe ich ich überhaupt meinen Körperfettanteil?
Ich möchte kein Arnold Kerzenstecker werden, nur halt sportlich..
Wäre für Tips dankbar!


----------



## XyZaaH (17. Juni 2014)

Ich bin auch gerade 10 kg runtergegangen in 2 Monaten, du musst um die Kugel wegzukriegen viel ausdauertraining machen. Man kann nicht irgendwie Problemzonen reduzieren. Jeder Körper baut woanders sein fett an, und dieses muss man dann mit negativer Kalorienbilanz (Mehr verbrauchen als zu sich nehmen) ausgleichen.


----------



## HAWX (17. Juni 2014)

@Docversillia

Lass alles so wie es ist. Deine Ernährung klingt solide. Du brauchst einfach Zeit. Niemand wird in 4 Wochen zum Hulk. Lass alles so wie es ist. Wenn irgendwann keine Kraftsteigerung mehr beim Training ist, kannst du dich wieder hier melden. Das wird aber vermutlich noch lange dauern.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. Juni 2014)

HAWX schrieb:


> @Docversillia  Lass alles so wie es ist. Deine Ernährung klingt solide. Du brauchst einfach Zeit. Niemand wird in 4 Wochen zum Hulk. Lass alles so wie es ist. Wenn irgendwann keine Kraftsteigerung mehr beim Training ist, kannst du dich wieder hier melden. Das wird aber vermutlich noch lange dauern.



Jap, ist mittlerweile echt schlimm, dass viele denken, wenn sie nach 3 Monaten noch kein Sixpack und keinen 50er Arm haben, sie nicht "gainen" oder schlechte Gene haben. Und Hulk wird man nicht, als das wird man geboren


----------



## HAWX (18. Juni 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Und Hulk wird man nicht, als das wird man geboren


 
Soweit ich weiß, durch Gammastrahlung.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. Juni 2014)

HAWX schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, durch Gammastrahlung.



Aber die mutierten Gene wurden "Dem" Hulk vererbt ^^
Die Gammastrahlung hat sie angeregt und zum Wirken gebracht


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Juni 2014)

Update bei mir:

Körperfettreduzierung lieber langsam als zu schnell!
Habe jetzt ca. 10 Tage fast komplett auf Kohlenhydrate verzichtet und den Fokus aufs Rudern gelegt. Es soll ja ordentlich was verbrannt werden.
Lief wunderbar, aber dann habe ich mich erkältet, was eigentlich nie passiert. Wenig verwunderlich, dass das Immunsystem auch gefüttert werden will. Bin leider nicht vorher auf diese Idee gekommen.
Werde die Ernährung wieder umstellen. Das heißt, Kohlenhydrate werden wieder in normaler Menge aufgenommen. Daneben versuche ich, noch etwas mehr zu verbrennen. Aber natürlich so, dass der Energiehaushalt nicht so extrem negativ wird, wie er vorher war. 1kg die Woche ist auch ok.


----------



## Mottekus (18. Juni 2014)

Schonmal probiert deine KH-Zufuhr deinem Tag anzupassen? also wenn du halt weniger bewegung hast weniger zuzunehmen und bei mehr halt mehr? 
ich geb mir da richtig Zeit. ich schau halt das meine kaloriendefizit nicht zu hoch ist. aber ich plane auch nicht für diesen Sommer sondern für den nächsten.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Juni 2014)

Momentan bin ich ja täglich aktiv und habe deswegen keine großen Variationen bei der Energiezufuhr.
Wollte ja eigentlich nur mitteilen, wie meine Extremerfahrungen jetzt so waren, damit nicht noch jm. auf so ne blöde Idee kommt.


----------



## Maqama (19. Juni 2014)

Ich habe eher das Problem, dass ich sehen muss überhaupt genug am Tag zu essen, um überhaupt effektiv aufzubauen.
Habe im September mit mageren 51kg (174cm) angefangen ins Fitnessstudio zu gehen.
Am Anfang habe ich wohl sehr ineffiezient trainiert, ich hatte halt extrem wenig Erfahrung.

Derzeit bin ich bei ~58kg und ~7% Körperfett laut Waage.
Somit habe ich wohl mind. 6kg fast reine Muskelmasse aufgebaut.
Wenn es so weiter geht, sollte ich bis Ende des jahres locker über die 60Kg kommen.

Seit 2 Wochen mache ich nen 2er Split und gehe 4 Mal die Woche hin.
Mal sehen wie effektiv das wird. Vorher hatte ich immer einen 3er Split 3mal die Woche, was wohl als Anfänger schwachsinn war 
Hoffe mit dem 2er Split und 4 Mal die Woche Training kann ich ein paar neue Impulse setzen 
Bis jetzt haut der plan aufjedenfall ordentlich rein


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Juni 2014)

7% Körperfett wären der Hammer. Allerdings ist auf Wagen kein Verlass. Wer es genau wissen will, muss zum Arzt gehen.
Sixpack müsste bei dir gut sichtbar sein.

Am wichtigsten ist, dass man genug Eiweiß zu sich nimmt. Bei deinem Körpergewicht reichen ja 90g am Tag.


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Juni 2014)

Das ist echt wenig Gewicht, ich bin knapp 10cm kleiner und knapp 5Kg schwerer. 
Als Training habe ich jetzt nicht unbedingt richtige Ziele, einfach fit sein für ein bisschen Rad fahren, etc. Mache vielleicht 2×Kampfsport , 1×Kraft und 1×Spinning in der Woche, jetzt wo ich viel Zeit habe. Ich nasche aber auch viel und gerne.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. Juni 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Momentan bin ich ja täglich aktiv und habe deswegen keine großen Variationen bei der Energiezufuhr.
> Wollte ja eigentlich nur mitteilen, wie meine Extremerfahrungen jetzt so waren, damit nicht noch jm. auf so ne blöde Idee kommt.


 
Lies dir mal diesen Artikel durch, fall du es noch nicht getan hast. Der Kohlenhydratkonflikt! (IX) Steht sehr viel wissenswertes drin.


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Juni 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Lies dir mal diesen Artikel durch, fall du es noch nicht getan hast. Der Kohlenhydratkonflikt! (IX) Steht sehr viel wissenswertes drin.


Werde ich später machen.
Hab jetzt vorerst die ersten 5 Absätze gelesen.

So, bin durch.
Manches war bekannt, manch andere Information durchaus interessant.
Die Quellen sind übrigens noch wesentlich informativer. Danke dafür.


----------



## deeeennis (30. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute, kann mir hier jemand ein gutes Trainingsforum ans Herz legen? 
Ich möchte mit dem Krafttraining anfangen und will mich vorher nochmal beraten lassen, und denke, dass das hier zu unübersichtlich ist ohne eigenen Thread.
Das Forum sollte kein Bodybuilderforum sein, da ich mich damit überhaupt nicht identifizieren kann.
Danke im Voraus
Dennis


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. Juni 2014)

deeeennis schrieb:


> Hey Leute, kann mir hier jemand ein gutes Trainingsforum ans Herz legen?
> Ich möchte mit dem Krafttraining anfangen und will mich vorher nochmal beraten lassen, und denke, dass das hier zu unübersichtlich ist ohne eigenen Thread.
> Das Forum sollte kein Bodybuilderforum sein, da ich mich damit überhaupt nicht identifizieren kann.
> Danke im Voraus
> Dennis


 
Hi Dennis

mMn. solltest du zum Anfang in ein besseres Studio mit gescheitem Trainer gehen, der dich berät. Da hier einige davon aber nicht so viel halten sag ich mal http://www.team-andro.com/


----------



## deeeennis (30. Juni 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Hi Dennis
> 
> mMn. solltest du zum Anfang in ein besseres Studio mit gescheitem Trainer gehen, der dich berät. Da hier einige davon aber nicht so viel halten sag ich mal Bodybuilding im Web | TEAM-ANDRO.com


 
Die Idee an sich ist ja gut, nur schrecken mich die hohen Preise in Verbindung mit der Laufzeit für gute Studios doch etwas ab..


----------



## HardwarePumpe (30. Juni 2014)

Guten tag

Ich habe letzte Woche mein Gartenhaus zu einem Fitnessstudio umgebaut
Sogar mit Tv und Stereoanlage.
Wenn ich dann mal Zeit habe werde ich dann mal trainieren.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juli 2014)

Huch,  den Thread habe ich bisher nie bemerkt  


Da trage ich mich aber gerne mal ein und lese hier fleißig mit    (und kann vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen guten Tipp oder dummen Kommentar beitragen  )


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Juli 2014)

Gibts hier nen Physiotherapeuten unter uns? ^^

Ich habe seit mehreren Wochen Schmerzen im linken Knie, die nicht verschwinden wollen. Dennoch macht das Knie die volle Belastung bei Kniebeugen mit. Es wird auch nicht schlimmer. Hatte zwischendurch eine Woche auf schwerere Belastungen verzichtet, allerdings ohne Erfolg.


----------



## skyhigh5 (7. Juli 2014)

Hey thunderofhate,

bin zwar kein Physiotherapeut, jedoch habe ich eine vage Vermutung.

Es könnte sich ne Sehne leicht entzündet haben bzw generell eine leichte Entzündung im Knie.

Mir ist das selbe an den Finger von zu vielem Tennisspielen passiert.

Die machen trotzdem die volle Belastung mit, solltest aber ggf zum Artzt gehen, da es wirklich schlimmer werden kann.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juli 2014)

Klarer Fall:  Zum Arzt gehen!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. Juli 2014)

Ein bisschen Abstinenz vom Beintraining würde auf jeden Fall auch helfen, hatte beim Bankdrücken ein stechen in der Hand/Unterarm was wirklich unangenehm war, hab dann 1 Woche Pause gemacht und es war wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (7. Juli 2014)

Kann auch ne Schleimbeutel-Entzündung im Knie sein. Hatte mal eine, kam von Überbelastung beim Fußball, kann dir durchaus auch widerfahren sein. 

Schleunigst zum Doc! Ich hab damals einfach weitergespielt und zwischendurch noch gepumpt. Das Ende vom Lied war, dass ich kaum noch gehen konnte und 5 Monate schonen musste, bis ich es halbwegs wieder bewegen konnte (mit Bandage).


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Juli 2014)

Im Übrigen hast du mit Sicherheit im Vertrag deines Studios unterschrieben, dass du bei auftretenden Komplikationen das Training pausierst und das von einem Arzt kontrollieren lässt.    
Das sollte auch für jeden Sportler eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juli 2014)

Zunächst einmal danke für eure Beiträge!

Ich bin in keinem Studio angemeldet und habe meine komplette Ausrüstung im Trainingskeller und meinem Wohnzimmer. ^^
Gehöre zu den Personen, die erst zum Arzt gehen, wenn es wirklich gar nicht mehr geht. Ist meistens reine Zeitverschwendung.
Ich kam vor 2 Jahren mit einem Muskelbündelriss in der Schulter zu einem Orthopäden. Abgesehen davon, dass er ihn nicht erkannte, wurde mir lediglich Kühlen zur Heilung empfohlen...

Pausiert habe ich ja bereits. Könnte evtl. zu kurz gewesen sein. Ich werde zunächst ganz konservativ eine Salbe ausprobieren, kühlen und noch einmal eine Woche auf größere Belastungen verzichten. Danach geh ich dann zum Arzt, wenn sich nichts tut. =(

(Kleine Anmerkung: Normalerweise bekomme ich jedes Jahr gegen Herbstende/Winteranfang Knieschmerzen, weil ich dann das Radfahren einstelle bzw. reduziere und sich teile der Oberschenkelmuskulatur etwas zurückbilden. Dann sind jedoch beide Knie betroffen. Demnach wird es jetzt etwas anderes sein.)


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Juli 2014)

Ok,  das klingt gut.   

Vielleicht hilft dir ja eine längere Ruhephase.   Gute Besserung!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Juli 2014)

Ich hab vor kurzem wieder angefangen zu trainieren, nach Monaten der pause, inklusive Studio Wechsel. 
Man sagt ja immer, dass man dann nix mehr packt, das kann ich nur bestätigen  
Meine Frage ist nun, kennt jemand einen Tipp um beim bankdrücken die Balance besser zu halten? Ich hab davor nur kurzhantel gemacht und jetzt mit der langhantel wackel ich rum wie ein Vollidiot und muss auch Gewicht runter tun, ein Freund von mir sagt, dass man deutlich mehr Gewicht packt wenn man den Ablauf mal perfekt drauf hat... 
Also weiß einer wie ich möglich schnell die Balance verbessern kann? Wohl nur durch üben üben üben, oder? 
Meine zweite Frage wäre wie ich meine Arme, vorallem Unterarm, so trainieren kann, dass sie nicht vor der brust schon schlapp machen? Problem ist hier allerdings, dass mein rechtes Handgelenk ein splitterbruch hinter sich hat und das linke einen kapselriss...


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Juli 2014)

Beim Bankdrücken die Balance zu halten ist wirklich Übung.  
Prinzipiell sollte man anfangs ein paar mal ohne viel Gewicht trainieren,  um eifnach den Ablauf drauf zu haben.   
Ansonsten hilft es,  einen festen Punkt an der Decke zu fixieren.  

Ein bisschen Gewackel ist aber relativ normal.


Unterarme beinhalten die Muskeln für die Finger.  Die sind sehr schwer zu trainieren ...    Ich empfehle, keine Handschuhe zu nutzen,  dann werden die bei allen Zugbewegungen schon gut belastet.  

Wenn deine Verletzungen wieder richtig geheilt sind,  sollte das schon gehen.   Guck dir Kollegah aktuell an und schau dir dann mal seinen rechten Oberarm an     Es gibt immer einen Weg.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. Juli 2014)

Stryke hat recht, alles Übungssache beim Bankdrücken. Ich finde aber je höher das Gewicht, desto weniger wackel ich, aber das wohl nur mir so


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juli 2014)

Wenn es um Balance geht, ist es eigtl. immer von Vorteil, wenn man die Kurzhanteln der Langhantel zunächst vorzieht, da man dort auf eine sauberere Technik angewiesen ist.


----------



## azzih (9. Juli 2014)

Schätze du hast net die richtige Technik beim Bankdrücken. Wichtig ist die Körperspannung und das Zusammenziehen der Schulterblätter. Gibt auch genug youtube Videos dazu die das erklären, schau dir maln paar an. Achja am Anfang net zu viel Gewicht und die Brust und Schultern vorher warm machen. Wenn du relativ klein bist kanns auch passieren das die Bank zu hoch ist, dann schieb dir 2 Hantelscheiben unter die Füsse.

Mein rechtes Handgelenk ist auch beschädigt, mir helfen Handgelenksbandagen bei Druckübungen. Diese feste anziehen und nach jedem Satz lockern. Unterarme trainiert man passiv eigentlich schon mit (Kreuzheben, Klimmis beispielsweise), wenn du unbedingt extra noch was machen willst schnappst du dir ne leere Hantelstange (oder bei Bedarf mit kleinen Gewichten) und machst du Unteram Curls und Reverse Curls, die kannste auch am Legday zwischen deine Beinübungen packen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Juli 2014)

Handschuhe verwende ich sowieso nicht, Finger und Unterarme müssten eigentlich durch das boxen relativ trainiert sein. 
Wie der Ablauf geht weiß ich, mein Problem ist eher, dass ein Arm zum beispiel schneller unten ist als der andere, das lässt die Stange dann schief werden.... Aber das ist wohl die Übung. 
Trainiert hier wer mit hohlkreuz?

Kann mit wer ne gute Rücken Übung empfehlen, außer kreuzheben? Lat ist klar, Klimmzüge auch. 
Was macht ihr so für den Bauch?


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juli 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wie der Ablauf geht weiß ich, mein Problem ist eher, dass ein Arm zum beispiel schneller unten ist als der andere, das lässt die Stange dann schief werden.... Aber das ist wohl die Übung.
> Trainiert hier wer mit hohlkreuz?
> 
> Kann mit wer ne gute Rücken Übung empfehlen, außer kreuzheben? Lat ist klar, Klimmzüge auch.
> Was macht ihr so für den Bauch?


Wie erwähnt: Genau für dieses Problem eignen sich Kurzhanteln perfekt!

Goodmornings und Rudern (Kurz- oder Langhantel) wären da noch für den Rücken.
Für den Bauch Sit-Ups, seitliche Sit-Ups und die, bei der man auf dem Rücken liegend, die Beine gestreckt zu sich führt. Name vergessen. Alles jeweils mit zusätzlichen Gewichten, da man sonst nichts merkt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Juli 2014)

Komischerweise beherrsche ich es mit kurzhanteln perfekt 
OK situps waren klar


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juli 2014)

Wenn du die Bewegung mit Kurzhanteln parallel ausführen kannst, verstehe ich nicht wie bei der Langhantel zu Problemen kommen kann.
Wenn ich mal mit dem Freund mit ins Studio gehe, habe ich da trotz höherer Gewichte nie Probleme.

Deswegen habe ich ja auch das Beinheben erwähnt. Ansonsten Knieheben. Dazu braucht man nur eine Klimmzugstange.


----------



## azzih (9. Juli 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Kann mit wer ne gute Rücken Übung empfehlen, außer kreuzheben? Lat ist klar, Klimmzüge auch.
> Was macht ihr so für den Bauch?


 
Kabelzug im Sitzen find ich ne sehr gute Übung. Einarmiges Maschinenrudern fühl ich im Lat sehr gut. T-Bar Rudern mag ich auch noch sehr gerne. Rückenübungen sind eh so ein individuelles Ding, gibt glaub ich bei jedem andere Übungen die gut gehen, musst halt für dich selbst finden. Klimmzüge und Kreuzheben sollten aber immer dabei sein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Juli 2014)

Klimmzüge mach ich auch, dazu rudern und lat ziehen. 
Ich seh beim rudern immer Leute die mit dem Rücken sich iwie mitbewegen. Bringt das was?


----------



## sfc (9. Juli 2014)

Ja, geht gut in den unteren Rücken. Aber wenn ich das so mache, fliegen mir die Bandscheiben gleich mit raus.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Juli 2014)

Ich hab auch mal probiert beim Seilzug probiert mit dem Körper mit nach hinten zu gehen, geht auch ganz schön auf die Knie, musst dich ja abstoßen 

Wer trainiert noch nen 3er split?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auch mal eine Frage  Wie viel Cardio macht ihr denn so wenn ihr definieren wollt? Ich bin nicht so der Fan von Defi und Massephase, deshalb zieh ich immer mein Training durch und dann gehts nochmal aufs Fahrrad oder auf den Stepper wenn ein bisschen was runter soll...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Juli 2014)

Ich halts auch gemischt, Training und laufen.


----------



## Sinister213 (10. Juli 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Klimmzüge mach ich auch, dazu rudern und lat ziehen.
> Ich seh beim rudern immer Leute die mit dem Rücken sich iwie mitbewegen. Bringt das was?


 
Laut meinen letzten zwei Trainern soll man das nicht machen!
Schlecht für die Wirbelsäule (siehe sfc Bandscheiben)
Und nimmt auch den Effekt der Übung weg. Es kommt die bloß schlimmer vor weil der Rücken nicht gleimäßig belastest wird.

Also Rücken gerade und nur die Arme bewegen sich. Du kannst dich ja auch weiter nach hinten lehnen oder weiter nach vorne um verschiedene Punkte zu treffen aber der Rücken bewegt sich während der Übung nicht.


----------



## azzih (10. Juli 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Klimmzüge mach ich auch, dazu rudern und lat ziehen.
> Ich seh beim rudern immer Leute die mit dem Rücken sich iwie mitbewegen. Bringt das was?


 
Minimales Mitbewegen des Rückens is okay. Allerdings dabei immer den Rücken gerade halten und Schulterblätter zusammendrücken. Es sollte auf keinen Fall aussehen wie am Cardio-Rudergerät wo man aus den Beinen rausdrückt.


----------



## Metalic (10. Juli 2014)

Für den unteren Rücken ist Kreuzheben DIE Übung. Eine richtige Ausführung vorausgesetzt. Ansonstren gibts noch "Good Mornings". Für den Lat gibts ne Menge Übungen. Einige wurden ja schon genannt. Vorgebeugtes Langhantelrudern, breite Klimmzüge, KH Rudern und und und.


Aber Kreuzheben gehört auf jeden Fall dazu. Die wenigsten "Discopumper" machen es aber. Gibt ja kein breites Kreuz; so ein Scheiß aber auch...  Gibt im Netz ein Tagebuch von einem Bodybuilder der seit Jahren trainiert und das nicht mit wenig Gewicht. Hat sich nach den Jahren den Rücken kaputt gemacht und macht nun nach seinem Bandscheibenvorfall mit Kreuzheben weiter.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Juli 2014)

Wie gesagt Kreuzheben kenn ich, Problem ist, dass durch eine leicht falsche Ausführung schon viel kaputt gehen kann. 
Weinbrand den Rücken zum Beispiel nicht gerade hat.


----------



## Metalic (10. Juli 2014)

Bei kleinen gewichten musst du schon richtig etwas falsch machen. Einfach richtig lernen dann ist es die beste Übung für den Rücken


----------



## deeeennis (17. Juli 2014)

Also lohnt es sich eurer Meinung nach wirklich viel mehr als Laie viel Geld in ein kleines gutes Studio zu stecken als in McFit?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. Juli 2014)

Auf jeden Fall, aber vorher erstmal schlau machen, welches denn zu empfehlen ist, teuer bedeutet nicht unbedingt gut, vor allem gute Trainer sind leider rar...


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juli 2014)

Als Laie hast du das Problem, dass du vermutlich nicht weißt, was du haben willst.   Mir persönlich reicht es,  gutes Equipment, vernünftige Öffnungszeiten und räumliche Nähe zu haben,  mehr brauche ich nicht. 

Falls du einen Trainer haben möchtest wirds natürlich spannender.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Als Laie hast du das Problem, dass du vermutlich nicht weißt, was du haben willst.   Mir persönlich reicht es,  gutes Equipment, vernünftige Öffnungszeiten und räumliche Nähe zu haben,  mehr brauche ich nicht.
> 
> Falls du einen Trainer haben möchtest wirds natürlich spannender.


 
Als Laie finde ich ist ein Trainer extreme wichtig, man sieht immer öfter wie Übungen falsch ausgeführt werden und das auch noch mit viel Gewicht(hier mal ein amüsantes Video dazu:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AMBZAf77pk). Wenn man natürlich einen erfahrenen Kumpel hat kann man auch diesen um Hilfe fragen, dann kann man aber auch zu McFit und co.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juli 2014)

Die Übungen muss man natürlich richtig lernen, keine Frage.  

Ich denke nicht, dass man dazu zwingend einen Trainer braucht,  etwas kritische Selbstreflektion bringt einen meist schon sehr weit. Den meisten Übungen merkt man an, ob man sie richtig oder falsch macht. Ansonsten kann es sehr helfen, jemanden zu kennen der sich besser auskennt.

Einen dauerhaften Trainer braucht man aber nicht unbedingt,  da kommt man mit etwas Fleiß auch selber rein. 



Das Video ist absolut episch  
Neben den total falschen Übungen finde ich aber auch das Equipment mancher Menschen sehr itneressant ...     und dabei war der Ast mit zwei Ziegelsteinen garnicht das schlechteste (das wäre ja so noch ok),   sondern eher die ganzen Türrahmen-Klemmstangen etc 

Aber schön war auch der Lauch, der da 140KG stemmen wollte und erstmal zwei Scheiben zur Seite abgeworfen hat


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Übungen muss man natürlich richtig lernen, keine Frage.
> 
> Ich denke nicht, dass man dazu zwingend einen Trainer braucht,  etwas kritische Selbstreflektion bringt einen meist schon sehr weit. Den meisten Übungen merkt man an, ob man sie richtig oder falsch macht. Ansonsten kann es sehr helfen, jemanden zu kennen der sich besser auskennt.
> 
> ...


 
Dauerhaft braucht man den Trainer ja auch nicht, aber zumindest die Grundübungen sollten einem zumindest mal von einem "Fachmann" gezeigt werden. 


Meine Lieblingsstelle ist der etwas ältere Herr der einarmiges Bankdrücken macht  Oder "no fear, mum is here" fand ich auch sehr lustig.


----------



## deeeennis (18. Juli 2014)

Ich brauche jetzt keinen Trainer der mich durchgehend betreut, nur jemanden der mir mal bisschen mit Ernährung/Durchführung der Übungen/Steigerung hilft.
Ich glaube dafür brauche ich kein teures Studio, aber ich habe halt angst dass das in McFit zu kurz kommt..


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2014)

Mache jetzt wieder regelmäßig Liegestütze. Jeden zweiten Tag. Zur Zeit bin ich bei 4X10 Stück.
Mal ne Frage: wieviel % vom Körpergewicht drückt man da eigentlich? Wenn man es mit Bankdrücken vergleicht?
Die Füße liege ja unten auf dann können es ja nicht 100% sein.

Ich wiege zur Zeit 100kg. Drücke ich dann ~70% also 70kg? Oder mehr/weniger?


----------



## Hitman-47 (20. Juli 2014)

Nehm doch einfach mal ne normale Waage und stell dich in Liegestützenposition mit deinen beiden Händen drauf und schon hast du die Zahl vor dir 

Aber so grob geschätzt würde ich auch in die Größenordnung 2/3 des Körpergewichts tendieren.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (20. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube das kann man nicht so vergleichen, Bankdrücken beansprucht die Muskeln anders als Liegestützte...


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Juli 2014)

@Hitman:  Gute Idee!


Also,  ich kann sagen, dass ich mit meinen 85Kg  bei normalen Liegestützen weniger Kraft brauche, als wenn ich ein Gesamtgewicht von ca. 60Kg auf der Hantelbank hebe.   Dafür werden bei Liegestützen noch viel mehr Muskeln angestrengt,  du musst den Körper ja gerade halten.   
Ist eigentlich eine sehr gute Trainingsmethode.


An jedem zweiten Tag 4x 10 Stück?  Mit längeren Pausen oder direkt hintereinander?


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2014)

Ich mache zwischen den Sätzen immer 5 Minuten Pause.


----------



## sfc (23. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte hier ja mal erwähnt, dass ich in beiden Händen Sehnenscheidenentzündungen habe und nur noch eingeschränkt tippen und nicht trainieren konnte. Nachdem ich nun zwei Monate meines Lebens mit "Schonen" als angebliche Behandlungsmethode vergeudet habe, wollte der Arzt mir die Hände aufschneiden und operieren. Weil ich keine verpfuschten Handgelenke gebrauchen kann, habe ich mir aber erst mal eine Zweitmeinung eingeholt. 

Dem Arzt kam es direkt schon mal recht komisch vor, dass die Beschwerden so weitflächig sind und ich in den Händen trotz Schmerzen die volle Beweglichkeit hatte. Auf dem Röntgenbild war jedenfalls nichts zu erkennen und die Gelenke schon mal in Ordnung. Am Montag war ich schließlich im MRT und siehe da: Meine Hände sind völlig in Ordnung. Nichts an den Sehnen, nichts an den Gelenken, keine Fehlstellungen .... Wahrscheinlich liegt es an der Halswirbelsäule. Wenn ich Glück habe, ist das nur eine größere Verspannung, die man relativ einfach wieder wegkriegen kann -  und die ich auch schon längst weghaben könnte. Der Arzt meinte jedenfalls, dass er sich manchmal selbst wundert, was vermeintlich einfache Nackenprobleme alles für Folgen haben. Die hätte dann auch nicht mal direkt was mit meinem Training zu tun, sondern eher damit, dass aufgrund meiner Größe alles unergonomisch für mich ist, ich viel auf zu kleinen Stühlen hocke und vielleicht auch meine Matratze ******* ist. 

Jedenfalls ärgert es mich, dass ich dafür seit über zwei Monaten rumgammle und inzwischen auch dank der bescheuerten, Wutanfälle auslösenden und überflüssigen Handbandagen eingefallen bin. Ich hatte schon Panik, dass ich mir die Hände kaputt trainiert hätte, weil das einfach nicht wegging und operiert werden sollte ... Und am Ende war da gar nichts dran. Immerhin kann man aus meinen Erfahrungen was lernen: Vertraue niemals einem Arzt blind. 

Hab nun für Montag einen weiteren MRT-Termin für den Nacken und hoffe, dass da wirklich nichts Großes dran ist.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2014)

Gute Besserung!


Ich hatte auch mal über 2-3 Monate Probleme mit den Handgelenken weil ich die Hantelstange an der Hantelbank immer alleine und verkehrt abgelegt hatte, dabei hatte ich meine Handgelenke überdehnt. Mußte dann so nen Stützverband tragen durfte die nicht belasten. Ist nach ner Zeit wieder von alleine weggegangen.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Juli 2014)

So, heute nach nem Splitterbruch im Mittelhandknochen des rechten Ringfingers wieder angefangen zu trainieren und fast gestorben. 

-> War'n lustiger Trainingsunfall. Ich mache ja 3x die Woche Krav Maga. Bei nem Drehschlag rückwärts den Handrücken auf den Reissverschluss des Kissens gehauen - Knochen gesplittert.  Fast fünf Wochen lang nichts heben können, was schwerer war als ein paar kg.


----------



## Roundy (24. Juli 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> So, heute nach nem Splitterbruch im Mittelhandknochen des rechten Ringfingers wieder angefangen zu trainieren und fast gestorben.
> 
> -> War'n lustiger Trainingsunfall. Ich mache ja 3x die Woche Krav Maga. Bei nem Drehschlag rückwärts den Handrücken auf den Reissverschluss des Kissens gehauen - Knochen gesplittert.  Fast fünf Wochen lang nichts heben können, was schwerer war als ein paar kg.



Was habt ihr für kissen 
Gruß


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Juli 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für kissen
> Gruß


 
Die sind von Hiku. Sowas hier:
Budo-Sport AG - Shop
Die haben halt auf einer Seite nen Reissverschluss und ich hab direkt den Schlitten erwischt.


----------



## thunderofhate (3. August 2014)

Update bei mir:

Knieprobleme seit etwa 2 Wochen los. Nun aber seit ca. 2 Wochen Probleme mit der rechten Schulter. Badminton macht es auch nicht besser. ^^
Körperfettreduzierung läuft, Koordinationstraining macht Bock, Krafttraining setzt im Moment aus. Die 2-3 Wochen, um da wieder aufs richtige Niveau zu kommen, nehme ich in Kauf.
War letztens Fußball spielen und ein paar kg weniger fühlen sich gut an.

Mache demnächst ein 100m Sprintrennen gegen einen Freund. Ist ein Stück kleiner und wesentlich leichter und sehr fit, hat allerdings nicht so durchtrainierte Oberschenkel wie ich. Der Gewinner bekommt 2 Döner. 

edit: Schnellkraft für die Beine gehört auch zum Programm. In der Auflistung vergessen.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. August 2014)

Klingt gut.  

Ich hab aktuell fast 90 Kg drauf,  falls diese komische Waage wirklich funktioniert     Hab ich ja leise Zweifel dran ...   Aber ich habe in den letzten Monaten auch Muskeln und Fett gleichermaßen aufgebaut,  könnte also vielleicht sein. 
Ist mir ehrlich gesagt relativ egal,  nur an meiner Kondition muss ich ganz dringend was tun.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. August 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Klingt gut.  Ich hab aktuell fast 90 Kg drauf,  falls diese komische Waage wirklich funktioniert     Hab ich ja leise Zweifel dran ...   Aber ich habe in den letzten Monaten auch Muskeln und Fett gleichermaßen aufgebaut,  könnte also vielleicht sein. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt relativ egal,  nur an meiner Kondition muss ich ganz dringend was tun.


  Wie groß biste denn? Bin aktuell bei 92kg aber bin auch über 190cm


----------



## Stryke7 (5. August 2014)

Ich bin 1,83m.   Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich aktuell nicht viel anders aus als mit knappen 80kg ...    Ich glaube,  der Wert ist ein Zusammenspiel aus billiger Waage die ausleiert,  Muskelaufbau und Fettzunahme.  

Aber an die Kondition muss ich noch ran    Evtl  kann ich dabei ja auch weiter Fett durch Muskeln ersetzen,  denn eigentlich waren 90kg immer mein Zielgewicht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. August 2014)

Naja ist ja auch alles egal, solange man sich in seinem Körper wohlfühlt.  Und klein biste ja auch nicht


----------



## Beam39 (6. August 2014)

Ich wieg bei 1.80 zwischen 108-110kg  Ich drück und zieh zwar alles weg zur Zeit, aber so wirklich wohl fühlt man sich da als ehemaliger Boxer nicht. Das absolute Non Plus Ultra wäre es wenn ich bei nahezu kaum Kraftverlust die Kondition und Schnellkraft aufbauen kann die ich damals hatte, mal sehen ob sich das umsetzeb lässt.

Ich fange jetzt mit Cardioeinheiten nach dem Krafttraining an um Fett loszuwerden. Wenn das geschafft ist wird wieder gelaufen ohne Ende und schließlich versuche ich dann alles mit dem Krafttraining zu kombinieren. Bin mal gespannt ob und wie das funktionieren wird.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. August 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich wieg bei 1.80 zwischen 108-110kg  Ich drück und zieh zwar alles weg zur Zeit, aber so wirklich wohl fühlt man sich da als ehemaliger Boxer nicht. Das absolute Non Plus Ultra wäre es wenn ich bei nahezu kaum Kraftverlust die Kondition und Schnellkraft aufbauen kann die ich damals hatte, mal sehen ob sich das umsetzeb lässt.
> 
> Ich fange jetzt mit Cardioeinheiten nach dem Krafttraining an um Fett loszuwerden. Wenn das geschafft ist wird wieder gelaufen ohne Ende und schließlich versuche ich dann alles mit dem Krafttraining zu kombinieren. Bin mal gespannt ob und wie das funktionieren wird.


 
Uih na das nenn ich mal Brocken  Ich weiß nicht wie deine Ernährung aussieht, aber vllt mal eine anabole Diät anschauen, da haste wenig bis gar keinen Kraftverlust und dafür musste nur ein geringes Kaloriendefizit fahren, was bei deiner Muskelmasse ja nicht sonderlich schwierig sein sollte  Einziger Nachteil ist mMn. dass man keine sonderlich große Auswahl beim Essen hat...


----------



## Teutonnen (6. August 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich fange jetzt mit Cardioeinheiten nach dem Krafttraining an um Fett loszuwerden. Wenn das geschafft ist wird wieder gelaufen ohne Ende und schließlich versuche ich dann alles mit dem Krafttraining zu kombinieren. Bin mal gespannt ob und wie das funktionieren wird.


 

Ich mach's eigentlich immer so: Vor dem Krafttraining ein ordentliches Einlaufen (in der Regel so ~3-4km in gemässigtem Tempo, gegen Ende dann das Tempo 4-5 Minuten lang richtig anziehen, um den Puls hochzujagen). Dann etwa 10 Minuten Dehnen und anschliessend das Training. Danach wieder etwa 45 Minuten Laufen, diesmal aber in Intervallen (also 5 Minuten Vollgas mit 2-3 Minuten Regeneration abwechseln).
Am Ende wieder ordentlich Dehnen.


Im Moment komme ich noch absolut an die Grenzen und hab auch schon einige Male an den Wegrand gekotzt, aber es kommt langsam wieder - letzten Herbst konnte ich bei den Intervallen die 15 km/h bei etwa 5% Steigung halten, mittlerweile sind es wieder so 10-11^^


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. August 2014)

Ich würde mich vor dem Krafttraining nur kurz einlaufen, vllt so 5min. Bei Cardio vor Krafttraining kann es sein, dass man nicht mehr (so) viel Power fürs Eisen hat.


----------



## thunderofhate (6. August 2014)

Jupp, wobei 5 Minuten schon das Maximum wären. Mache ich auf dem Rudergerät, da es den ganzen Körper mitnimmt, im Gegensatz zum Laufen.
Vor den Übungen wird ja jeder später beanspruchte Muskel noch einmal extra aufgewärmt, plus mobiles Dehnen.


----------



## Metalic (6. August 2014)

Teutonnen was machst du denn beim Krafttraining wenn du vorher und nachher noch Kilometer ohne Ende reißt? Ich mache vorher die Muskeln "warm ". Das reicht dann auch. Nach dem Training bin ich froh wenn ich es nach hause schaffe weil ich einfach platt bin


----------



## Stryke7 (6. August 2014)

Also mein Aufwärmen besteht aus 5 min auf dem Laufband und danach ein paar Kreiselbewegungen von Armen und Schultern.  Das reicht üblicherweise.  

Der richtige Wärme-kick kommt dann üblicherweise beim ersten Satz auf der Hantelbank


----------



## Beam39 (6. August 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Uih na das nenn ich mal Brocken  Ich weiß nicht wie deine Ernährung aussieht, aber vllt mal eine anabole Diät anschauen, da haste wenig bis gar keinen Kraftverlust und dafür musste nur ein geringes Kaloriendefizit fahren, was bei deiner Muskelmasse ja nicht sonderlich schwierig sein sollte  Einziger Nachteil ist mMn. dass man keine sonderlich große Auswahl beim Essen hat...


 
Ne anabole Diät hab ich schonmal gemacht, war da allerdings nicht aktiv am Trainieren. Hab in etwa einem Monat ca. 8kg verloren aber irgendwie hab ich mich da nich so richtig wohlgefühlt. Ich werd probieren keine ******** mehr zu fressen, sprich Süßes, Pizza etc. höchstens an Wochenenden. Gepaart mit Cardioeinheiten sollte das funktionieren.



> Ich mach's eigentlich immer so: Vor dem Krafttraining ein ordentliches  Einlaufen (in der Regel so ~3-4km in gemässigtem Tempo, gegen Ende dann  das Tempo 4-5 Minuten lang richtig anziehen, um den Puls hochzujagen).  Dann etwa 10 Minuten Dehnen und anschliessend das Training. Danach  wieder etwa 45 Minuten Laufen, diesmal aber in Intervallen (also 5  Minuten Vollgas mit 2-3 Minuten Regeneration abwechseln).
> Am Ende wieder ordentlich Dehnen.



Ich bin in den Zeiten wo ich geboxt habe für mein Leben gern gerannt. Wenn ich die Zeit hatte bin ich nachts aufgestanden und bin teilweise Stunden gelaufen, ohne Probleme. Da wog ich etwa 80kg. Ich dachte mir letztens "Komm, gewöhnst dich mal langsam ans Laufen" wollte vom Fitness nach Hause joggen, ist ne Distanz von etwa nem Kilometer.

Bei nicht mal der hälfte sind meine Füße/ Unterbeine so angeschwollen das ich vor Schmerzen nicht mehr laufen konnte. Der Muskel am Schienbein schien zu explodieren so extrem war der Schmerz, seit dem ist mir die Lust komplett vergangen und ich weiß nichtmal woran das lag :/... Ich vermute aber dass das natürlich daran liegt dass die Belastung nach so langer Zeit ungewohnt ist und ich einfach zu schwer geworden bin..

Is wirklich bitter gewesen die Erfahrung, deswegen will ich mich so langsam ein wenig fitter machen.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. August 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Teutonnen was machst du denn beim Krafttraining wenn du vorher und nachher noch Kilometer ohne Ende reißt? Ich mache vorher die Muskeln "warm ". Das reicht dann auch. Nach dem Training bin ich froh wenn ich es nach hause schaffe weil ich einfach platt bin



Ich trainiere auf Kraftausdauer und Schnellkraft, nicht auf Maximalkraft. 
In der Regel Sätze von 4x20 1-2-1 + 10 Superslow (bzw. beim Rumpf einfach die Spannung halten). Die Belastungszeit dürfte bei jeder Übung locker 5-7 Minuten sein.

Die Übungen... Puh, vielleicht vergesse ich welche:
1. Beine (Oberschenkel vorne und hinten an der Maschine, Wade dann mit der Langhantel)
2. Kniebeugen mit der Langhantel
3. Unterer Rumpf (Beugen gerade und schräg, im Moment mit 7.5kg Zusatzgewicht - dazu Unterarmstütz, Seitstütz mit Abdrehen, Rückenbeugen...sowas halt)
4. Oberer Rumpf (Rudern, Butterfly, Frontheben, Seitheben, Klimmzüge (da u.a. auch einige Minuten hängen lassen für die Unterarme), Dips)
5. Arme (naja wie's halt so geht  Gibt ja nur zwei Bewegungsrichtungen)

Zu dem Zeitpunkt bin ich zwar oben rum komplett platt, die Beine hatten aber schon wieder ~1:30 Zeit um zu regenerieren. Geht eigentlich ganz gut so und Verletzungen bzw. Probleme mit den Sehnen hatte ich bis jetzt nicht wirklich.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2014)

Ich muß leider jetzt nach 2 Wochen Liegestützen, das wieder beenden. Habe Nackenprobleme bekommen. Das hatte ich damals im Fitnesstudio auch schon mal als ich länger Pause gemacht hatte und dann mit zuviel Gewicht wieder trainiert hatte.
Habe schon immer drauf geachtet das der Kopf bei den Liegestützen nach unten guckt.
Denke mal das hat irgendwie damit zu tun das ich zu lange und oft vorm PC sitze. Ein Physiotherapeut den ich über FB angeschrieben hatte meinte " Unterfunktion der stabilisierenden Halsmuskulatur". 
Echt schade weil ich mich sonst nach den Liegestützen ganz gut gefühlt habe. Jetzt kann ich erstmal wieder zur Krankengmynastik gehen...


----------



## Stryke7 (7. August 2014)

Ein sehr häufiges Problem ...  

Meinem Nacken hilft es meist,  wenn ich laufen gehe.  Dabei wird er beansprucht,  verkrampft aber nicht,  und wird so auf Dauer gestärkt.  Ich bin das Thema mittlerweile fast los, und bin sehr sehr glücklich darüber.


----------



## NicoGermanman (9. August 2014)

Hey Leute dachte ich frag mal hier anstatt irgendwo einen acc anzulegen, ich will Abnehmen und suche die ganze zeit schon nach Gerichten die man sich machen kann (eben ohne Kohlenhydrate), sprich nur Gemüse und Fleisch oder oder oder (am besten auch sachen die ich auf die Arbeit mit nehmen kann, fange nämlich nächsten Monat an), möchte am besten so gut wie es geht auf die Kohlenhydrate verzichten, am besten auch wenig Brot. 
Ihr habt da ja genug Ahnung von, deshalb dachte ich frag ich mal euch. 

Vielleicht kennt ihr auch ein paar Übungen zum Trainieren die man vorerst daheim machen kann (kann erst ab nächsten Monat ins Fitness Studio. 

Danke schonmal für die Antworten, könnt mir auch eine PN schreiben, falls das besser ist.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. August 2014)

Hi Nico 

KH-arme Gerichte gibts wie Sand am Meer, einfach mal Google bemühen  Was mir schmeckt sind Pancackes aus einer Banane und 2 Eiern, das würde sich zum Frühstück anbieten. Zum Mittag vllt eine Puten-Gemüsepfanne und am Abend einen Salat mit Ei und Thunfisch. 

Zu hause kann man einiges machen, ohne Hanteln wären da Liegestütz, Crunches, Kniebeugen und Klimmzüge empfehlenswert.


----------



## Roundy (9. August 2014)

Wobei Klimmzüge am anfang noch recht schwer sind... dafür merkt man dort die Steigerung extrem 
Gruß


----------



## NicoGermanman (10. August 2014)

Danke, na dann suche ich mal weiter nach Gerichten, die Übungen kann ich fast alle machen, außer Klimzüge.

Jetzt hab ich mal so eine Frage, also ich bin Dick (hab mal die Schönheitsform benutzt), Wiege 130kg und mein Normalgewicht ist 70kg bis 75kg, was glaubt ihr wie lange das dauern würde bis ich an mein Normalgewicht komme (dachte so an 1,5 bis 2 Jahre, möchte nicht zu Schnell abnehmen, da die Haut hängen könnte)?
Möchte erstmal kaum Krafttraining machen, sondern mich aufs abnehmen Konzentrieren.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. August 2014)

NicoGermanman schrieb:


> Danke, na dann suche ich mal weiter nach Gerichten, die Übungen kann ich fast alle machen, außer Klimzüge.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich mal so eine Frage, also ich bin Dick (hab mal die Schönheitsform benutzt), Wiege 130kg und mein Normalgewicht ist 70kg bis 75kg, was glaubt ihr wie lange das dauern würde bis ich an mein Normalgewicht komme (dachte so an 1,5 bis 2 Jahre, möchte nicht zu Schnell abnehmen, da die Haut hängen könnte)?
> Möchte erstmal kaum Krafttraining machen, sondern mich aufs abnehmen Konzentrieren.


 
Da kommt die Frage:  Wie groß bist du denn?   

70-75Kg ist vermutlich eher das Idealgewicht, das Normalgewicht ist meist etwas höher.  Falls du so durchschnittlich groß bist (~1,80m)  wären auch 80-85Kg  voll in Ordnung. 

Dazu kommt, dass dies natürlich nur ein sehr grober Richtwert ist.  Falls du auch viel Kraft/Muskeln hast,  sind 130Kg schneller erreicht als wenn du nur aus Fett bestehst.  Muskeln sind deutlich schwerer bei wenig Volumen,  verglichen mit Fett. 


Zum Thema Abnehmen:
Ich würde die empfehlen,  gleichzeitig auch Kraft und Kondition aufzubauen.  Macht einfach mehr Spaß und ist auch gesünder. 


Ich bin selber nicht der große Experte,  dafür hab ich meine Schwester   (studiert Diäthetik/Ernährungslehre)
Aber trotzdem mal ein paar Ideen von mir:

-regelmäßige Zeiten fürs Essen sollen helfen. Und dabei dann immer nur mittel große Portionen
-natürlich kein Junkfood mehr (oder nur selten)
-Snacks zwischendurch ersetzen durch:   Obst,  Quark (mit Obststückchen sehr lecker,   zB Banane passt gut),   oder Nüsse (nicht mit irgendwas ummantelt oder so,   am besten entweder Öl- und Fettfrei geröstet oder Studentenfutter )
-für die Hauptmahlzeiten:  Ich empfehle mageres Fleisch,  am besten was Eiweiß-reiches um gleichzeitig noch Muskeln aufzubauen,  wie Geflügel  oder Fisch,  dazu Gemüse und co.   (am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn du das selber zubereitest.   Ich persönlich nehms auch aus der Tüte,  wenn ich grade keine Zeit/Lust habe,   ist weniger gut aber immer noch besser als vieles andere)
-Brot und Brötchen:  Roggen!  Das ist dieser dunkle Teig der etwas weniger lecker ist,  dafür jedoch viel gesünder.  Bei Belag: möglichst keine Marmelade oder Nutella;   Wurst,  Käse, Frischkäse etc  ist besser.  Guck einfach mal auf die Verpackungen,  dann merkt man schnell,  was man vielleicht weglassen sollte.  

So sieht in etwa meiner Ernährung zZ aus.    Am besten ist es, wenn man häufig und dafür wenig isst.  Dann scheint der Körper zu merken, dass er sich keine großen Vorräte anlegen muss    (wieviel auch immer da dran ist,  aber es scheint wirklich irgendwie zu funktionieren)


Übrigens:  von 130Kg auf ein normales Gewicht in 1,5-2 Jahren halte ich für absolut machbar,   du hast dir selbst ja schon genug Zeit eingeräumt.  Das ist gut,  denn unrealistische Ziele sind natürlich frustrierend.   Versuche,  trotzdem nicht zu gemütlich an die Sache ran zu gehen  

Versuche übrigens nicht,  komplett auf Kohlenhydrate zu verzichten oder sowas.  Glaub mir, das hältst du maximal drei Wochen durch. Danach bist du zwar bestimmt leichter,  fühlst dich aber total mies.  Und das wollen wir ja nicht,  du sollst dich ja mit deinem Körper wohl fühlen.


Mein persönliches Motto ist übrigens,  lieber mehr Sport machen als noch weniger Essen. Da fühlt man sich direkt besser  



So,  genug von mir Pseudo-Experten


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. August 2014)

Hört sich gut an Stryke  130kg ist halt schon ne Menge, da ich mal nicht davon ausgehe, dass du nicht sehr muskulös bist (ja man kann auch dick und muskulös sein) würde dir auf keinen Fall raten Cardio zu machen, dass die Knie belastet. Also am besten diesen Teil erstmal mit Schwimmen abdecken


----------



## Stryke7 (10. August 2014)

Sehr guter Vorschlag!  

Mit 130Kg  Joggen ist vermutlich nicht so witzig für die Knie,  das schlägt in 20 Jahren dann zurück.  
Schwimmen ist sehr gut,  das beansprucht sehr viele verschiedene Muskeln, fordert auch den Kreislauf sehr gut und gleichzeitig ist sehr wenig Last auf den Gelenken,  nur so viel wie die Muskeln eben darauf bringen.  

Würde ich auch unbedingt empfehlen!


----------



## NicoGermanman (10. August 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Da kommt die Frage:  Wie groß bist du denn?
> 
> 70-75Kg ist vermutlich eher das Idealgewicht, das Normalgewicht ist meist etwas höher. Falls du so durchschnittlich groß bist (~1,80m) wären auch 80-85Kg voll in Ordnung.


 
1,73m, weshalb 70kg bis 75kg gut hinkommen.




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich würde die empfehlen, gleichzeitig auch Kraft und Kondition aufzubauen. Macht einfach mehr Spaß und ist auch gesünder.



Gut dann mach ich das, werde aber mich mehr aufs Abnehmen Konzentrieren. 




Stryke7 schrieb:


> -regelmäßige Zeiten fürs Essen sollen helfen. Und dabei dann immer nur mittel große Portionen
> -natürlich kein Junkfood mehr (oder nur selten)
> -Snacks zwischendurch ersetzen durch: Obst, Quark (mit Obststückchen sehr lecker, zB Banane passt gut), oder Nüsse (nicht mit irgendwas ummantelt oder so, am besten entweder Öl- und Fettfrei geröstet oder Studentenfutter )
> -für die Hauptmahlzeiten: Ich empfehle mageres Fleisch, am besten was Eiweiß-reiches um gleichzeitig noch Muskeln aufzubauen, wie Geflügel oder Fisch, dazu Gemüse und co. (am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn du das selber zubereitest. Ich persönlich nehms auch aus der Tüte, wenn ich grade keine Zeit/Lust habe, ist weniger gut aber immer noch besser als vieles andere)
> -Brot und Brötchen: Roggen! Das ist dieser dunkle Teig der etwas weniger lecker ist, dafür jedoch viel gesünder. Bei Belag: möglichst keine Marmelade oder Nutella; Wurst, Käse, Frischkäse etc ist besser. Guck einfach mal auf die Verpackungen, dann merkt man schnell, was man vielleicht weglassen sollte.



werd ich machen, esse so gut wie nie Fastfood und Schokolade Chips und der ganze andere dreck mochte ich noch nie wirklich.
Perfekt ich esse gerne Roggen Brötchen, hört sich komisch an ist aber so. 
Nutella und den anderen mist mochte ich eh noch nie.




Stryke7 schrieb:


> So sieht in etwa meiner Ernährung zZ aus. Am besten ist es, wenn man häufig und dafür wenig isst. Dann scheint der Körper zu merken, dass er sich keine großen Vorräte anlegen muss  (wieviel auch immer da dran ist, aber es scheint wirklich irgendwie zu funktionieren)



das probier ich dann am besten gleich morgen aus.




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Versuche übrigens nicht, komplett auf Kohlenhydrate zu verzichten oder sowas. Glaub mir, das hältst du maximal drei Wochen durch. Danach bist du zwar bestimmt leichter, fühlst dich aber total mies. Und das wollen wir ja nicht, du sollst dich ja mit deinem Körper wohl fühlen.



Hatte ich nicht vor, werde einmal in der Woche entweder Nudeln, Reis oder Kartoffeln essen. 




Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an Stryke  130kg ist halt schon ne Menge, da ich mal nicht davon ausgehe, dass du nicht sehr muskulös bist (ja man kann auch dick und muskulös sein) würde dir auf keinen Fall raten Cardio zu machen, dass die Knie belastet. Also am besten diesen Teil erstmal mit Schwimmen abdecken


 
Hab zwar auch Ordentlich Muskeln aber zum großteil bin ich Fe..., deshalb will ich ja abnehmen, damit ich mich besser Fühle, Gesünder lebe und weil ich meinen Körper momentan einfach nur Hasse und Verabscheue.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. August 2014)

Bei 173cm würde ich mir eher 85kg als Zieö setzten, immerhin willst du ja auch Muskeln aufbauen bzw diese wiegen ja einiges. Aber du musst dir im Spiegel gefallen und nicht auf der Waage


----------



## NicoGermanman (10. August 2014)

85kg wären dann doch besser, hab ganz vergessen die Muskeln dazu zu zählen.


----------



## sfc (10. August 2014)

Ich habe 2006 von 140 auf 105 Kilo in vier Monaten abgespeckt. Die ersten 30 in drei Monaten, dann noch mal fünf im vierten Monat. War aber extrem ungesund, wie ich das gemacht habe. Kein Frühstuck mehr und jeden Morgen 30 Kilometer biken, mittags normal gegessen und abends nur was fürn hohlen Zahn. Muskelaufbau und dergleichen war mir damals noch völlig egal, kannte ich mich auch kein Stück aus. Allein der Wille, nicht mehr fett sein zu wollen, hat mir schon sehr geholfen. 

Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich 2,02 Meter groß bin und einen entsprechenden Energieumsatz habe. Seit ich BB mache, ist der noch mal ordentlich gestiegen, aber wenn ich heute Diäten einlege, geht das wesentlich langsamer. Man will ja nicht seine Muckies mitverbrennen, außerdem ist es alles andere als gesund, zu schnell abzunehmen. Ich hatte nach der Diät damals zum Beispiel erst mal recht schlechte Blutwerte. Trotzdem sollte man mMn immer versuchen, so viel abzunehmen, dass man seine Erfolge wöchentlich auf der Waage verfolgen kann. Wenn da jedes mal ein halbes oder sogar ein ganzes Kilo weniger drauf steht, motiviert das sehr. Wenn du es einigermaßen sinnvoll durchziehst, sind eineinhalb Jahre gar kein Problem. Das mit der hängenden Haut wirst du aber wohl nicht ganz vermeiden können, auch wenn du dir viel Zeit lässt. Schließlich wiegst du ja doch einiges mehr, als für deine Größe normal wäre. Von daher würde ich mir das Tempo gar nicht so sehr von kosmetischen Überlegungen diktieren lassen. Dem kann man mMn auch hinterher mit Muskelaufbau recht gut entgegenwirken.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. August 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Bei 173cm würde ich mir eher 85kg als Zieö setzten, immerhin willst du ja auch Muskeln aufbauen bzw diese wiegen ja einiges. Aber du musst dir im Spiegel gefallen und nicht auf der Waage


Um bei 173cm auf 85kg mit viel Muskelmasse bei einem gescheiten Körperfettgehalt zu kommen, muss man mehrere Jahre trainieren.


@ NicoGermanman

Ich würde ja eher empfehlen, dass du dir immer Etappen-Ziele machst. Motiviert dich zum einen mehr, da es sich leichter erreicht, außerdem kannst du dir dann zwischendurch je nach akutellem Stand wieder andere Ziele setzen.

Außerdem rate ich dir dazu, dass du mit richtigem Muskelaufbau frühstens anfängst, wenn du unter die 90 oder 85 gefallen bist.
Um gescheit aufzubauen, musst man mehr Kalorien zu sich nehmen als man verbrennt. Das kommt nicht gut, wenn man abspecken will, weil es genau den gegenteiligen Effekt mit sich bringt. Krafttraining und Gewichtsverlust in einem geht höchstens, wenn man sich intensiv mit dem Training und seiner Ernährung auseinandergesetzt hat. Dennoch nicht wirklich einfach.
Schwimmen und Rudern sind für den Anfang ganz gut. Ansonsten täglich 30-60 Minuten Radfahren oder Spazieren gehen. Bei dem Gewicht müsstest du die ersten Kilos sehr rasch verlieren.

Die Ernährung muss natürlich auch langsam runtergefahren werden. Da du vorher sehr viel gegessen haben musst, sollte es aber recht gut funktionieren, wenn da alle Zwischenmahlzeiten weglässt und schaust, dass du immer 5h zwischen den Mahlzeiten hast und die letzten 2-3 Stunden vor dem Schlafen nichts mehr isst.


----------



## Beam39 (10. August 2014)

*@Nico

*Das wichtigste was du brauchst ist Ehrgeiz, ohne Ehrgeiz und Durchhaltevermögen wirst du nicht weit kommen. Physisch sind unmögliche Dinge manchmal möglich, aber auch nur wenn du deine Psyche kräftigst und trainierst. Jeden Tag wenn du aufstehst musst du dein Ziel vor Augen haben und dir sagen dass du das durchziehst. Jedesmal wenn du meinst an deine Grenzen gekommen zu sein zusammenrappeln und weitergehen. Wenn du das schaffst dann ist dein Ziel auch in kürzerer Zeit umsetzbar.

Fang an dich gesund zu ernähren und ab 18 Uhr nichts mehr zu essen. Kombiniere das mit leichtem Krafttraining und die Kilos werden von ganz allein purzeln, glaub mir.

Ich hab zu Zeiten wo ich geboxt habe, am Anfang, in einer Woche mal 8kg abnehmen müssen und dabei wog ich "nur" 84kg. Mein Trainer sagte mir ich bin zu schwer für einen anstehenden Kampf und müsse abnehmen. Am Ende stellte sich heraus dass er nur sehen wollte wie Ehrgeizig ich bin und ob ich genug Kampfgeist besitze. Gesund war dass sicher nicht und ich war auch ziemlich am Ende.

Ich durfte dann aber ne Woche pausieren und hatte innerhalb von 2 Wochen wieder mein Kampfgewicht von 81kg .


----------



## Roundy (11. August 2014)

Beam hat eigentlich recht, du musst dein ziel im auge behalten, und darfst niemals aufgeben.
Ansonsten ist mein motto lieber mehr training als weniger essen, in deinem fall würde ich aber auf leeren magen trainieren, zumindest beim rudern bekommt man dann iwann am ende vom training wenn die kraft und Kondition nachlässt,  und man erschöpft ist das Gefühl dass einem gleichzeitig heiß und kalt ist, und dann weiß man dass es klappt 
Als kardio schwimmen oder aufs ruder ergometer, wobei das echt scheußlich ist..
Aber man merkt schnell was man gemacht hat 
Gruß


----------



## Oozy (21. August 2014)

Ich hatte heute meine erste Traingseinheit mit einem Fitnesstrainer, der mir alles gezeigt hat und einen Trainingsplan erstellt hat. Und es hat mir sehr gefallen. 

Was esst ihr vor/nach dem Training? Habt ihr Tipps für gesunde Nahrung als Zwischenmahlzeit, wenn man mal richtig Hunger hat?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. August 2014)

Kann man diese App eigentlich empfehlen?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.healthlab.gesundheit

Da stehen viele Tipps rund um "Gesundheit" drin. Ich habe die App schon etwas länger, aber ich wollte mal wissen, was ihr so von ihr haltet ^^

edit: 





AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Habt ihr Tipps für gesunde Nahrung als Zwischenmahlzeit, wenn man mal richtig Hunger hat?



Habe gehört, dass Paprika-, Gurken-, und Sellerie-Sticks da helfen.


----------



## >ExX< (21. August 2014)

Da hier ja Ernährung grad im Mittelpunkt steht, und ich es bestimmt auch schonmal gefragt habe aber es nochmal tun muss:

Wie kann ich zunehmen?
Ich hab in den letzten 3 Wochen explizit drauf geachtet was ich esse im vergleich zu meinen Kumpels.
Ich esse grundsätzlich mehr als die anderen, Frühstück, Mittag und Abend.
Dazwischen auch immer mal was, warum nehme ich nichts zu?
Hab ich so nen hohen Energieverbrauch oder nen so schnellen Stoffwechsel?
Bin ja seit meinem dritten Lebensjahr schon so, Blutwerte sind alle im grünen Bereich.

Gibts vielleicht ne Kalorienbombe die so richtig zuschlägt?
Denn mehrmals die Woche nach McD bringt auch nichts


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. August 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Da hier ja Ernährung grad im Mittelpunkt steht, und ich es bestimmt auch schonmal gefragt habe aber es nochmal tun muss:  Wie kann ich zunehmen? Ich hab in den letzten 3 Wochen explizit drauf geachtet was ich esse im vergleich zu meinen Kumpels. Ich esse grundsätzlich mehr als die anderen, Frühstück, Mittag und Abend. Dazwischen auch immer mal was, warum nehme ich nichts zu? Hab ich so nen hohen Energieverbrauch oder nen so schnellen Stoffwechsel? Bin ja seit meinem dritten Lebensjahr schon so, Blutwerte sind alle im grünen Bereich.  Gibts vielleicht ne Kalorienbombe die so richtig zuschlägt? Denn mehrmals die Woche nach McD bringt auch nichts



Ich bin zwar eher das Gegenteil von dir, aber ich würde es mal versuchen mit 5 festen Mahlzeiten pro Tag, das sollte schonmal Besserung bringen. Als Kalorienbombe kann eigentlich alles ungesunde dienen, gesund wären da vllt Trockenfrüchte als Snack.


----------



## FlakZ (22. August 2014)

Da viele Sportler hier sind  

Da ich lange nichts mehr gemacht habe und natürlich nen bauch bekommen habe was könnte ich da machen damit der weniger wird? Außer das was Google schon sagt. Weniger Essen, mehr Sport ( Hab jetzt auch mit Kung Fu ( Kampfsport) wieder angefangen) und ich hab mir auch so 2X solche Hanteln gekauft, wie kann ich am besten mit denen Muskeln aufbauen, also am effektivsten? Weil ich hab jetzt nicht mehr so viel Kraft wie früher :/


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. August 2014)

FlakZ schrieb:


> Da viele Sportler hier sind   Da ich lange nichts mehr gemacht habe und natürlich nen bauch bekommen habe was könnte ich da machen damit der weniger wird? Außer das was Google schon sagt. Weniger Essen, mehr Sport ( Hab jetzt auch mit Kung Fu ( Kampfsport) wieder angefangen) und ich hab mir auch so 2X solche Hanteln gekauft, wie kann ich am besten mit denen Muskeln aufbauen, also am effektivsten? Weil ich hab jetzt nicht mehr so viel Kraft wie früher :/



Du sollst nicht weniger sondern gesünder essen  Übungen mit Kurzhanteln gibt's viele, schau mal an deinem Smartphone (wenn du denn eins besitzt) nach Bodybuilding Apps, da gibt's einige, die dir auch die Übungen genau erklären.


----------



## FlakZ (22. August 2014)

Klar hab ich eines ^^ AAaaaber das ist uralt und somit funktionieren viele Apps nicht. 
Wegen den Kurz Übungen hab ich ja schon am PC geschaut aber nichts sinnvolles gefunden. 

Was genau gesünder? Weil Salat mag ich jetzt mal überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Teutonnen (22. August 2014)

FlakZ schrieb:


> also am effektivsten?


 
Erst Maximalkraft-Übungen (du nimmst ein Gewicht, mit dem du gerade so 10 Wiederholungen im Tempo 2-1-2 schaffst - sobald du 15 Wdh schaffst, gehst du mit dem Gewicht hoch) und anschliessend Superslow-Übungen (also weniger Gewicht als vorher, dafür die Übung extrem langsam ausführen - in die Richtung 5-5-5*).

*Solche Zahlen findest du in Fitnessplänen noch häufig - gemeint sind damit Belastungsphasen. Bei Liegestützen hiesse 1-2-3 z.B., dass du in einer Sekunde runter gehst, unten zwei Sekunden lang hältst und das Raufdrücken drei Sekunden lang dauert. 5-5-5 heisst also "5 Sekunden Kontraktion, dann 5 Sekunden Spannung halten dann 5 Sekunden Runterlassen" - eine Wiederholung dauert also 15 Sekunden.


Wichtig: Du musst die Übungen SAUBER machen - nicht schwingen oder so. Damit zerstörst du bestenfalls den Trainingseffekt und schlimmstenfalls holst du dir bleibende Schäden!


----------



## FlakZ (22. August 2014)

Ok. 

Zählt es auch als "übung" wenn ich 10 KG Hanteln habe die dann in eine Hand nehme und so lange wie es geht gerade ausstrecke?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. August 2014)

Also wie gesagt, die Apps zeigen das sehr gut, schau doch einfach mal nach Bizeps/Trizeps/Rücken/Schulter/Brust Training mit Kurzhanteln, zum Beispiel auf Youtube gibt's da sehr gute Videos.

Naja ich weiß ja nicht wie deine aktuelle Ernährung aussieht, aber als ersten Schritt sollte man auf Junk und Fastfood sowie auf Alkohohl verzichten und am besten nur noch Wasser trinken. Mal Milch oder ein Glas Saft geht auch. Kaffe kann man ruhig viel trinken, das regt den Stoffwechsel an, aber nicht übertreiben.


----------



## FlakZ (22. August 2014)

Fast-Junk esse ich nur wenn überhaupt 3X Jahr. 
Alkohol hab ich bis vor kurzen nie getrunken bzw "nur" nen Klopfer.

Milch ,Kaffe  Naja auch nicht so der Fan. Kaffe schmeckt einfach nur Scheußlich.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. August 2014)

Hm... Was isst/trinkst du denn dann?


----------



## FlakZ (22. August 2014)

Mineral. Ab und an so einen Ja wie soll ich sagen. Almdudler Saft. mit Mineral. 

Essen: Kartoffeln, Bratwürstchen, Spinat, Eier Eigenkreation von Omelett. Nudeln mit Eier, Knödeln mit Eier und die Röhren Nudeln mit Spaghetti soße nur halt ohne die Fleisch "klumpen" und Piizzaaaa  

Die paar sind mir jetzt mal so Spontan eingefallen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. August 2014)

Hm, weißt du was Junk und Fastfood ist? Also Pizza gehört da für mich zumindest dazu. Du isst viel Ei, das ist gut, aber schau, dass du statt Nudeln und Würstchen lieber zu Reis, Gemüse und Pute, Hähnchen oder Rind greifst. Auch sowas wie Almdudler solltest du gegen Wasser tauschen. Und bitte tu dir den Röhrenfertigfraß nicht an.


----------



## FlakZ (22. August 2014)

Nicht der   Almdudler das ist so ein Saft. den man bei Aldi/Hofer kaufen kann . 

OMG! Fleisch total vergessen. Medalions Hauptfleisch Nr.  Reis, mit Schweinefleisch mit Brösel oder Ei Paniert. 
Pizza esse ich nur  Im Jahr 1X Fast eine Woche durch, und zwar wenn ich Italien Urlaub fahre, die machen die Pizza soo gut   Mittagessen ? Pizza. Früh normal. Abend kommt drauf an worauf ich lust hab.


----------



## Roundy (23. August 2014)

FlakZ schrieb:


> Was genau gesünder? Weil Salat mag ich jetzt mal überhaupt nicht.



Das is gut, davon schrumpft der Bizeps 
Ne im ernst, einfach kein ungesundes essen ala mehr fett als iwas anders weil fett is ein Geschmacks Träger...
Also nudel sind ok, fleisch, Kartoffeln, eier, spinat, so ne sachen halt...
Bezüglich Übungen google foch einfach mal nach "beste kurzhantelübungen" oder so.
Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (23. August 2014)

Kurzhanteln sind was feines.  Mit etwas Kreativität (oder Google)  kann man damit mit Abstand die meisten Muskeln trainieren.  

Hab grade nach der ganzen Urlaubszeit etc  wieder das erste reguläre Training durchgezogen ...   Ist das schön    Fühlt sich einfach gut an,  und nebenbei gesagt ist es auch ein sehr erfreuliches Spiegelbild, mich mal wieder "aufgepumpt"  zu sehen  


Wie trainiert ihr eigentlich?  Immer nach einem festen Muster, in dem ihr die Übungen durchlauft, oder etwas mehr durcheinander?  

Ich finde,  ein festes Muster bringt zwar für die jeweiligen Übungen gute Resultate,  wird aber nach ein paar Wochen sehr langweilig und schadet der Motivation ...    Dann mache ich schonmal Trainings,  wo ich nach jeder Übung neu entscheide,  worauf ich als nächstes Lust habe. 
Das ergibt auch interessante neue Kombinationen von Übungen.  Auch nicht ganz unwichtig.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. August 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wie trainiert ihr eigentlich?  Immer nach einem festen Muster, in dem ihr die Übungen durchlauft, oder etwas mehr durcheinander?


 

Ich hab so meine 2-3 Übungen pro Muskelgruppe und wechsel alle paar Wochen den Trainingsplan. 
Bei einer Session Muskeltraining dann pro Muskel eine Übung, meistens drei Sätze - dann eine Übung für eine komplett andere Muskelgruppe (auch 3 Sätze) und dann das Ganze noch einmal.
Als Beispiel -> 3x10 Bankdrücken, dann 3x10 squats, dann wieder 3x10 Bankdrücken, dann wieder 3x10 Squats.


Meistens mache ich so zwei Wochen eher Muskelorientiert, dann zwei Wochen eher mit Betonung auf Ausdauer (-> Die Gewichte reduzieren und die Wiederholungen hoch, am Ende noch Kardio).


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. August 2014)

Ich mache aktuell nen 4rer Split. Immer 3-4 Übungen pro Muskelgruppe und alle 6 Wochen ein kompletter Wechsel.


----------



## sfc (23. August 2014)

Meine Zwangstrainingspause seit Mai wird sich leider noch weiter hinziehen. Wahrscheinlich kann ich erst ab Oktober wieder trainieren. 

Mal schauen, wie ich dann starte. Wirklich freuen tue ich mich nicht drauf. Es kostet mich sicher sechs Monate sehr harte Arbeit, bis ich wieder vor nem Spiegel stehen kann, ohne kotzen zu müssen.


----------



## XyZaaH (23. August 2014)

Was kann ich eigentlich machen wenn mir nach ner halben Stunde ruderergometer der untere Rücken wehtut und ich ein Gefühl habe als ob ich ein Brett aufm Rücken geschnallt hab? Sollte ich die Bauchmuskeln oder eher die unteren Rückenmuskeln trainieren um ein leichtes Hohlkreuz wegzubekommen?


----------



## Stryke7 (24. August 2014)

Gegen ein Hohlkreuz musst du prinzipiell eher die Bauchmuskeln trainieren.  Im Detail solltest du dafür aber einen Orthopäden o.ä.  fragen. 


Eine halbe Stunde rudern ist ziemlich happig,  je nachdem wie hart du ruderst.


----------



## DerLachs (24. August 2014)

Bei mir geht es nach längerer Auszeit auch bald wieder los. Leider muss ich quasi wieder bei 0 anfangen. Ich freue mich schon darauf, nach dem ersten Training eine Woche lang mit Muskelkater leblos in meinem Bett zu liegen.


----------



## >ExX< (24. August 2014)

Habt ihr eigentlich nach jedem Training Muskelkater?

Als ich angefangen hatte zu trainieren hatte ich auch muskelkater, aber jetzt hab ich Nie Muskelkater, obwohl ich wirklich für meine Verhältnisse hart trainiere.


----------



## Roundy (24. August 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Was kann ich eigentlich machen wenn mir nach ner halben Stunde ruderergometer der untere Rücken wehtut und ich ein Gefühl habe als ob ich ein Brett aufm Rücken geschnallt hab? Sollte ich die Bauchmuskeln oder eher die unteren Rückenmuskeln trainieren um ein leichtes Hohlkreuz wegzubekommen?



Wenn du dannach ruckenschmerzen hast machst du iwas falsch... 
ich weiß jetzt nich wies bei dir aussieht,  aber schiebst du kiste? Also halt erst die beine voll durchstrecken, der Oberkörper geht aber nicht mit, sondern fliegt nen bissl nach vorn?
Oder machst du nen mega krummen rücken?
Rudern ist ja eigentlich gut für den Rücken. 
Gruß


----------



## Oozy (24. August 2014)

Ich mache Rudern jeweils vor dem eigentlichen Training als warm-up für fünf Minuten, dann aber intensiv. 
Soweit ich weiss sollte der Rücken aber nicht krumm sein, sondern möglichst gerade. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liegen sollte.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. August 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich nach jedem Training Muskelkater?  Als ich angefangen hatte zu trainieren hatte ich auch muskelkater, aber jetzt hab ich Nie Muskelkater, obwohl ich wirklich für meine Verhältnisse hart trainiere.



Habe schon Ewigkeiten keinen richtigen Muskelkater mehr gehabt, aber an was das liegt, keine Ahnung.


----------



## DerLachs (24. August 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich nach jedem Training Muskelkater?
> 
> Als ich angefangen hatte zu trainieren hatte ich auch muskelkater, aber jetzt hab ich Nie Muskelkater, obwohl ich wirklich für meine Verhältnisse hart trainiere.


 Ich habe bisher nur nach TP-Änderungen (z.B. Umstellung von GK auf 2er Split) einen Muskelkater gehabt.


----------



## XyZaaH (24. August 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Wenn du dannach ruckenschmerzen hast machst du iwas falsch...
> ich weiß jetzt nich wies bei dir aussieht,  aber schiebst du kiste? Also halt erst die beine voll durchstrecken, der Oberkörper geht aber nicht mit, sondern fliegt nen bissl nach vorn?
> Oder machst du nen mega krummen rücken?
> Rudern ist ja eigentlich gut für den Rücken.
> Gruß


Ich versuche eigentlich immer einen geraden Rücken zu behalten und Mega schnell nach ich das auch nicht die Beine Strecke ich soweit ich es beurteilen kann auch nicht komplett durch. Es sind jetzt keine richtigen Schmerzen aber es fühlt sich halt steif an. Ich versuche aber beim nächsten mal es ein bisschen langsamer angehen zu lassen. Danke


----------



## Stryke7 (24. August 2014)

Vielleicht ist eine halbe Stunde einfach etwas viel? 

Ich wärme mich manchmal mit Rudern auf,  und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass man das besonders lange am Stück machen kann ...


----------



## Roundy (25. August 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Ich versuche eigentlich immer einen geraden Rücken zu behalten und Mega schnell nach ich das auch nicht die Beine Strecke ich soweit ich es beurteilen kann auch nicht komplett durch. Es sind jetzt keine richtigen Schmerzen aber es fühlt sich halt steif an. Ich versuche aber beim nächsten mal es ein bisschen langsamer angehen zu lassen. Danke



Hier wäre mal ne gute anleitung... 
http://youtu.be/h7c4_pLTSB8
Einziger Mängel meinerseits wäre,  dass er sich beim durchzug zu früh aufrichtet, aber das ist jammern auf hohem Niveau. 
Gruß


----------



## sfc (25. August 2014)

Sein Rücken hat wohl einfach schon was weg ... Würde ich mal vom Orthopäden abklären lassen. Wahrscheinlich empfiehlt er dann sogar, brav weiterzutrainieren


----------



## Phantom17 (25. August 2014)

Hey ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von freeletics haltet und ob es auch für Anfänger geeignet ist, da ich gerade meine Ernährung umstelle und nun damit beginnen will Muskeln aufzubauen. 

Mein Problem ist nur, das ich eigentlich noch nie wirklich Sport gemacht habe und auch kein Geld für ein Fitness Studio ausgeben will.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. August 2014)

Klingt für mich nach viel Werbung,  dahinter steckt irgendwie nichts anderes wie bei jeder Fitness-App die man so findet ...    Ist bestimmt nicht ganz schlecht,  aber ich weiß nicht ob ich es machen würde. 

Meine Empfehlung wäre,  etwas über sich und über Training zu lernen bis man selbst genügend weiß. Das ist eigentlich nicht schwierig,  Google findet vieles  und wenn man erstmal mit Sport anfängt, lernt man seinen Körper schnell kennen.


----------



## XyZaaH (25. August 2014)

sfc schrieb:


> Sein Rücken hat wohl einfach schon was weg ... Würde ich mal vom Orthopäden abklären lassen. Wahrscheinlich empfiehlt er dann sogar, brav weiterzutrainieren


Ich hoffe nicht ich bin erst 16^^


----------



## sfc (26. August 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht ich bin erst 16^^


 
Muss ja nicht gleich unheilbar sein. Haltungs"schäden" kann man schon in der Jugend haben, zum Beispiel durch die Wachstumsphase oder weil du groß bist oder falsch sitzt ... Vieles kann man wegtrainieren. Würd ich trotzdem mal kontrolieren lassen zur Sicherheit.


----------



## sfc (6. Oktober 2014)

War eigentlich jemand von euch schon in der Lage, nach mehreren Monaten Pause wieder ins Training zu kommen? Nach ewigen hin und her habe ich endlich einen Arzt gefunden, der mich nicht mit Parolen, Beschwichtigungen, Mutmaßungen, fragwürdigen OP-Vorschlägen, frechen Terminwartezeiten oder dreisten Faulenzerunterstellungen abspeist. Wurde wegen eingeengter Nerven Ende August an der linken und Ende September an der rechten Hand operiert. Und man staune. Endlich sind meine Hände auf dem Weg der Besserung, sodass ich voraussichtlich ab November wieder trainieren kann. 

Wäre das von Anfang an richtig diagnostiziert worden, hätte ich vielleicht zwei, allerhöchstens drei Monate verloren. Zumal das wirklich kein großer Eingriff war. Bis November werde ich jedoch in halbes Jahr Pause hinter mir haben. In dieser Zeit, wo ich die Hände teilweise bandagiert hatte, habe ich natürlich deutlich sichtbar an Muskulatur verloren und auch noch 7 Kilo zugenommen. 

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich etwas frustriert und weiß nicht so recht, wie ich wieder ins Training kommen soll. Erstmal werde ich mit einem Weibertraining anfangen müssen wie der dümmste Anfänger, dabei hätte mein Körper das härteste Training meines Lebens nötig. Andererseits muss ich von meinem verschissenen Körperfettanteil runterkommen. Bis jetzt habe ich immer sporadisch Abnehmphasen eingelegt, wenn ich der Meinung war, dass ich wieder fett verlieren müsste. Zuletzt hatte ich vor meiner Erkrankung noch wunderbar abgenommen, nur um jetzt aufzugehen, wie einer dieser untrainierten Pommesfresser. -.- Am liebsten würde ich die ultimative Masse- und Abnehmphase in einem Rutsch machen, damit ich nicht mehr kotzen muss, wenn ich vor dem Spiegel stehe. Aber das ist, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, doch etwas illusorisch. 

Wie seid ihr nach längerer Pause wieder in Form gekommen? Ich habe in den fünf Jahren, seit ich trainiere, nicht einmal länger als ein paar Wochen Pause machen müssen. Bis jetzt


----------



## Beam39 (6. Oktober 2014)

Wichtig ist jetzt auf jeden Fall das vorsichtige Rantasten.. Es wird dich frustrieren Gewichte bewegen zu müssen die du vorher nie angerührt hast, weil sie zu leicht waren. Die ersten 2-3 Wochen sind die Schlimmsten. Das schlimmste ist nicht das Training an sich sondern die Motivation am Leben zu halten. Deine Muskeln werden sehr schnell müde, die Kraft fehlt, die Ausdauer fehlt, die Form fehlt.

Sobald du dieses Tief von 2-3 Wochen überwunden hast gehts wieder rasch voran. Du wirst die Gewichte kontinuierlich steigern können und auch die Ausdauer nimmt zu. Der Körper besitzt einen Memory-Effekt. Das bedeutet dass jemand der schonmal eine bestimmte Muskelmasse aufgebaut hat sich sehr leicht tut diese wiederzugewinnen, egal wie lange die Pause ging. Nach spätestens nem halben Jahr dürftest du wieder so fit sein wie damals, wenn nicht sogar fiter.

Du kannst dein Training so weiterführen wie damals, nur halt mit angepassten Gewichten. Mach daraus kein Experiment. Du musst nur die Disziplin besitzen auch bei den niedrigen Gewichten zu bleiben in den ersten Wochen, weil du dir sonst schneller was zerschießt als dir lieb ist.


Ich starte heute auch neu. Hatte zwar keine Verletzung aber die letzten Monate viel zu tun weshalb ich nur sporadisch zum Trainieren gegangen bin. Bist also nicht allein


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Oktober 2014)

sfc schrieb:


> War eigentlich jemand von euch schon...



Bei mir waren es auch mal 6 Monate. Hab dann um wieder reinkommen zunächst viel Ausdauer Training gemacht und dann erst hinterher (bei mir waren das ca. 4 Wochen) wieder mit den Krafttraining begonnen. 

Hab dich ja so verstanden das du was runter bekommen willst. ^^
Da würd ich nicht gleich mit den Brecheisen rangehen.


----------



## crae (6. Oktober 2014)

Iwie gehts mir ähnlich, werd seit Monaten schon nicht mehr gesund. Alles mögliche gehabt, Infektion, Grippe, Entzündung, ....keine Ahnung wie ich das immer schaff. Aber seit ich jetzt wieder seit zwei Wochen trainiere, vergeht mir andauernd die Lust auf Cardio, was ja eigentlich wichtig wäre, weil ich abnehmen muss. Ich muss ja eh wegen meinen Knien aufs Fahrrad, das macht es nicht besser....geht noch zäher. Kraft hingegen macht Spaß, selbst wenn man etwas runtergehen muss, mit der Unterstützung von meinem besten Kumpel und Trainingspartner passt das 1a.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (7. Oktober 2014)

Sry Jungs für die doofe Frage, aber:
Wie geht man denn als absoluter Neuling, der von nix ne Ahnung hat, in son Fitnessstudio überhaupt rein? ^^
Gleich mit Sportklamotten zum loslegen, oder muss man da zunächst einen Termin ausmachen zwecks Beratung, Training usw.?

Bin 19, 186 cm, ~110 kg  Würde mir bestimmt auch nicht schaden, mal so nen Laden von innen zu sehen xD


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Oktober 2014)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Sry Jungs für die doofe Frage, aber:
> Wie geht man denn als absoluter Neuling, der von nix ne Ahnung hat, in son Fitnessstudio überhaupt rein? ^^
> Gleich mit Sportklamotten zum loslegen, oder muss man da zunächst einen Termin ausmachen zwecks Beratung, Training usw.?
> 
> Bin 19, 186 cm, ~110 kg  Würde mir bestimmt auch nicht schaden, mal so nen Laden von innen zu sehen xD


 
Du packst dir ein paar Sportklamotten ein und gehst zu deren Theke,  den Rest werden die dir schon sagen.  Meistens beginnt man mit einem Probetraining,  bei dem man hauptsächlich das Fitnessstudio anguckt und einiges ausprobiert,  falls du dir sehr sicher bist dort hinzugehen vielleicht auch mit ein paar kleinen Anfangstests oder Einweisungen in die Geräte.  Das kommt ein bisschen aufs Studio an und darauf, was du denn so vorhast 

110Kg klingt viel,  aber mit 186cm kann das ganz unterschiedlich aussehen.  Was denkst du denn,  wieweit das Muskeln sind und wieweit Fett? 


Im Übrigens kann ich dir auch sehr ans Herz legen,  Schwimmen zu gehen.  Dabei nutzt man sehr viele verschiedene Muskeln,  es eignet sich zwar nicht so gut für Bodybuilding,  dafür aber sehr für den Aufbau eines gesunden und ausgeglichenen Körpers.   Außerdem trainierst du gleichzeitig auch den Kreislauf,   und beim Schwimmen verbraucht man sehr viel Energie und baut entsprechend recht viel Fett ab,  ohne dass es einem zu unangenehm vorkommt.  

Und eine Dauerkarte im Schwimmbad kostet meist auch nicht so viel,  wenn man es regelmäßig nutzt.


----------



## crae (8. Oktober 2014)

Mhh ich würde erstmal anrufen und ein Probetraining vereinbaren. Wenn man unangemeldet kommt, kann es sein das die Trainer beschäftigt sind. Also einfach mal anrufen Termin ausmachen, dann zeigt er dir alles (dann auch Sportsachen mitnehmen^^) und du kannst es dir noch überlegen.

mfg, crae


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. Oktober 2014)

Guten Abend Sportsfreunde,

Ich wollte mich mal melden, habe hier schon ein paar mal geschrieben im Thread vor einiger Zeit. Komme gerade von meiner Schicht im Fitnessstudio und hab dann immer bisschen zeit bei PCGHX mitm Handy reinzuschauen.

Ich arbeite in einem fitnessstudio hier in Berlin und mache mein Duales Studium in fitnesswissenschaft und fitnessökonomie. Wenn ihr Fragen habt, stellt sie ruhig, ich denke ich kann einigen helfen. Eine der Lizenzen, für die ich mich zusätzlich entschieden habe (4 extra zu Auswahl zu den festen), ist Bodybuilding. Da das auf den Titel des Threads passt, kann ich da ja sicher auch etwas zu beitragen. Wie so ein Fitnessstudio funktioniert, was für Menschen so ein und ausgehen, was es alles für welche gibt, usw. Mit soetwas habe ich auch 40 stunden die Woche zu tun direkt bei der Arbeit. 
Habe da auch eig mit allen möglichen Arten von Fitnessstudio-Besuchern zu tun. Das sind natürlich junge, alte, gesunde, eingeschränkte, sehr nette stoffee, aggressive stoffer, unfreundliche geschäftsleute, unsicher auftretende Neuanfänger, in sich gekehrte, super hübsche mädchen und ebenso andere, also auch da kann ich einigen vielleicht Fragen beantworten, wo sie sich schon immer mal Gedanken drüber gemacht haben. 

Schönen abend euch noch. 
Und nein Zocken kommt selten vor und das am pc basteln ist auch eher teil meiner bis-18-zeit. Die Leidenschaft für all das und den Spaß habe ich aber natürlich nach wie vor in mir.


----------



## sfc (2. November 2014)

Ich habe diese Woche nach sechs Monaten Krankheit endlich wieder mit dem Training beginnen können und bin soweit ganz zufrieden. Klappte besser, als sich befürchtet habe, obwohl mir beim ersten Mal ganz schön schlecht wurde. Ich denke, dass ich jetzt erst mal einen Monat lang nach einem Ganzkörpertrainingsplan trainiere, um wieder reinzukommen. Die Woche habe ich nur ein bisschen Gerätetraining gemacht und wollte den November über auch wieder mannhaftere Übungen machen. Ich dachte da an dreimal die Woche Folgendes zu je drei Sätzen mit mittleren Wiederholungen. 

Bankdrücken
Rudern
Kreuzheben
Beinpresse
Schulterdrücken
Klimmzüge oder Latzug (eher Letzeres, bin nämlich recht fett geworden )
Bizepscurls
Dips
Wadenheben
und dann noch ein bisschen Beineheben oder so

Über Verbesserungsvorschläge wäre ich ganz dankbar. Ich musste noch nie länger pausieren und trainiere seit Jahren Split - weiß also gar nicht mehr so recht, was in so einen "Anfänger"plan alles reingehört. Kniebeugen als klassiche Grundübung sicher auch, aber das kann ich mit meinen kaputten Knien leider nicht, da ist kaum noch Knorpel unter der Kniescheibe.


----------



## Hänschen (3. November 2014)

Ich hab mir ein Brust-Aufricht-Training zusammengestellt und es funktioniert tatsächlich 

Alles im Stehen und nur so 5 Minuten, und nach einigen Wochen zu je 2 mal täglich kann man was hochstrecken brustmäßig ...
mittlerweile bestimmt seit einem Jahr dabei. Auch prima zum Aufwärmen des Oberkörpers mitsamt Hals und Schultern, Becken.


----------



## Hydroxid (5. November 2014)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Guten Abend Sportsfreunde,
> 
> Ich wollte mich mal melden, habe hier schon ein paar mal geschrieben im Thread vor einiger Zeit. Komme gerade von meiner Schicht im Fitnessstudio und hab dann immer bisschen zeit bei PCGHX mitm Handy reinzuschauen.
> 
> ...



Wie sieht das in der Zukunft aus, mit den Berufschancen? Habe gehört ein "Fitnessökonom" ist nicht mehr als ein fortgeschrittener Angestellter eines Studios? Ist das wirklich so?


----------



## Beam39 (5. November 2014)

Ich will da niemandem zu Nahe treten aber ich fand diese Art von Studium schon immer extremst schwachsinnig. Alles was man wissen muss um abzunehmen/ aufzubauen steht im Internet und die einzige Hilfe die Anfänger brauchen ist die Einführung in diverse Übungen/ Geräte.

Natürlich ist das ein sehr komplexes Gebiet wenn mans vertieft, aber welcher "Normalo" möchte wissen welche Nährstoffe zu welchem Peak am Besten aufgenommen werden vom Körper um paar Gramm mehr Eiweiß o.A. verwerten zu können usw. Das interessiert keine Sau. 

Soweit ich weiß hat kein Mr. Olympia-Sieger solch ein Studium absolviert und auch kein Strongman etc. pp. Deswegen versteh ich den Sinn dahinter nicht.

Arzt kann man nicht werden ohne studiert zu haben, Bodybuilder schon. Ingeneur kann man nicht werden ohne studiert zu haben, abnehmen schon. Physiker kann man nicht werden ohne studiert zu haben, aufbauen schon.


Mir gehen diese ganzen Fitnessexperten die zur Zeit überall rumlungern mit ihren komischen 8 10 12 Wochen-Plänen und aussehen wie halbe Hemden sowieso extremst auf den Sack. Jeder weiß was am Besten ist und wie was am Besten geht aber dann aussehen wie nen Lauch und nicht mal das eigene Gewicht stämmen können.


Sport bedarf keines Studiums, alles was man dafür benötigt ist Wille, Durchhaltevermögen und Disziplin.


----------



## sfc (5. November 2014)

Diejenigen, die im Netz mit Wunderplänen richtig Kohle scheffeln, sehen schon nach mehr aus. Aber sie verkaufen ihre Fans trotzdem für dumm, weil ihre Versprechen völlig absurd sind und ich bei einigen auch bezweifel, dass sie sich ihren Body natürlich aufgebaut haben. Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass man als 18-Jähriger durch diese Pläne Schultern bekommt, auf die so mancher Athlet neidisch wäre. Schon gar nicht, wenn davon nach zwei Wochen Krankheit nicht mehr viel übrig bleibt. 

Im Studio habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach Leute mit der von Tim Gabel und Karl Ess beworbenen T-Shirt-Marke gesehen. Alles Hautständer, die es nicht ansatzweise ausfüllen. Da wird man fast neidisch, dass man die Marktlücke nicht selber entdeckt hat


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. November 2014)

Erfährt, dass ich neulich Karl in seinem Ferrari hier gesehen habe. Da denkt man sich schon wieso der Vollidiot auf die Idee gekommen ist und nicht man selbst


----------



## sfc (6. November 2014)

Wenn der mir mal über den Weg laufen würde, würde ich dem wahrscheinlich was hinterherwerfen.  Ich finde den mittlerweile so widerlich. Früher habe ich mir gerne mal Trainigsvideos von dem angesehen, mittlerweile kommen von dem nur noch Filme, in denen er sich als geile Sau darstellt. Auf FB postet er auch nur noch Müll. Entweder Links zu Dingen, mit denen er Kohle scheffelt, oder Beleidigungen gegen Leute, die nicht trainieren, und natürlich noch allerbilligste Veganerpropaganda, während er selber in teuersten Ledersitzen hockt. Der hat jetzt sogar ne Webseite, wo man angeblich erfährt, wie man fett ins Business einsteigt. Da steht kein Satz ohne Rechtschreib und/oder Kommafehler ... Auf Fotos bekommt der nicht mal mehr seinen Mund zu und schaut wie ein Irrer. 

Schlimmer ist nur noch der Gabel. Der lädt sogar Videos hoch, wenn ihn jemand beleidigt hat, um sich zu empören. Den zu kurz geratenen Lappen könnte ich besoffen sogar noch umhauen


----------



## Beam39 (6. November 2014)

Damit meinte ich eben genau solche Fitnessexperten. Dieser Karl ist ein einziger Lappen, noch größere Lappen sind aber die die ihn unterstützen und Groupie spielen. Solche Kerle leben halt von Menschen die keine Ahnung von der Marterie haben und dann bei solchen Leuten auf Geheimtipps hoffen. Ein Schritt in die Richtung ist dann immer son tollen Tank-Top oder Shirt, dann fühlen sie sich immer ganz besonders.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (6. November 2014)

Also Jungs, ich hab mich inzwischen auch in nem hiesigen Studio angemeldet und wurde auch ganz ausführlich in die Gerätschaften und Übungen eingewiesen. 
Nach dem Aufwärmtraining und diversen Dehn-/Streck-Übungen hab ich als vollkommener untrainierter Neuling beim Bankdrücken mit 5 Wiederholungen 45 kg geschafft. Ist das gut oder schlecht? Ich wollte einfach mal wissen, wo ich als Anfänger stehe und wie die Basis aussieht  
Der Trainer hat natürlich auch gesagt, dass man da nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fällt, sondern auf einem angenehmen Level startet und das ganze langsam und stetig steigert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. November 2014)

Kommt drauf an was du für einen Körperbau hast. Kräftig oder eher schmal? Groß oder klein?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (6. November 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du für einen Körperbau hast. Kräftig oder eher schmal? Groß oder klein?


Relativ kräftig, 108 kg auf 183 cm


----------



## Stryke7 (6. November 2014)

45KG mit oder ohne Stange?   Exklusive der Stange (bei Olympia-Standard hat diese auch nochmal 20KG)  wäre das schon wirklich viel für den Anfang,   obwohl ich der Meinung dass 5 Wiederholungen auch etwas zu wenig sind.   Aber da scheiden sich die Geister.  Ich mache meist eher 10-14 Wiederholungen bei den meisten Übungen, mit entsprechend weniger Gewicht.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (6. November 2014)

@Stryke7 Mit Stange, also wir haben auf jeder Seite 22,5 kg an Gewichten dran geschraubt ^^
Wobei ich natürlich zugebe, dass ich nach den 5 Wiederholungen als Anfänger auch wirklich platt war und der Trainer meinte auch, für den Anfang wäre es effektiver, mit 25-30 kg zu trainieren und dafür 10 - 12 Wiederholungen zu machen. Man soll nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen *g*
Aber ich wollte halt wissen, wo als Beginner meine "Grenzlast" liegt


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. November 2014)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> @Stryke7 Mit Stange, also wir haben auf jeder Seite 22,5 kg an Gewichten dran geschraubt ^^ Wobei ich natürlich zugebe, dass ich nach den 5 Wiederholungen als Anfänger auch wirklich platt war und der Trainer meinte auch, für den Anfang wäre es effektiver, mit 25-30 kg zu trainieren und dafür 10 - 12 Wiederholungen zu machen. Man soll nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen *g* Aber ich wollte halt wissen, wo als Beginner meine "Grenzlast" liegt


  Das wären mit Stange 65 Kilo, was nicht schlecht ist, aber auch nicht extrem gut, vor allem da du ja anscheinend recht kräftig bist.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. November 2014)

Da würde ich deinem Trainer zustimmen  

Ja man kann natürlich mal das maximalgewicht testen.    

Aber selbst 25-30Kg finde ich schon relativ üppig für den Einstieg.   Aber wenn du bereits ein recht kräftiger Mensch bist, geht das.


----------



## sfc (6. November 2014)

Ich schaffe nach meiner Zwangspause von sechs Monaten grad noch so die 80 Kilo. Aber es geht langsam aufwärts. Am ersten Tag hab ich es beim dritten Satz gerade noch fünfmal geschafft, am zweiten schon neunmal. Kreuzheben waren es gestern 70, da habe ich beim dritten Mal sogar noch zehn geschafft. Aber musste dann erstmal die leichten Übungen vorziehen, weil es doch sehr anstrengend war. Am frustrierendsten sind die Übungen vorm Spiegel. Beult sich gar nix mehr richtig aus.


----------



## Beam39 (6. November 2014)

Ich hab mit 16 Jahren und 79kg die 80kg gedrückt  Hatte da keine Ahnung von Fitness, war halt nachm Boxtraining so ne Spaß-Aktion. Komme auch grad vom Training. Wir haben uns nachm Schultertraining entschlossen noch paar Sätze auf der Bank zu drücken, nach 3 Sätzen Nackendrücken mit 40kg Freihanteln bei 8-10 Wiederholungen und 120kg x3; 130kg x3 und 140kg 1 mal zum warm machen auf der Bank ging sogar noch ne Wiederholung mit 150kg, natürlich mit komplettem Ablegen auf der Brust. 

Solangsam komm ich wieder in Fahrt aber bei den Gewichten melden sich auch sehr schnell die Gelenke wieder, werde deshalb ein wenig vorsichtig weitermachen.


----------



## Roundy (6. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Da würde ich deinem Trainer zustimmen
> 
> Ja man kann natürlich mal das maximalgewicht testen.
> 
> Aber selbst 25-30Kg finde ich schon relativ üppig für den Einstieg.   Aber wenn du bereits ein recht kräftiger Mensch bist, geht das.



Kommt ja auch immer drauf an was die für stangen haben, gut wir sind kein fittnesstudio sondern der kraftraum vom verein aber unsere Bankdrücken stange ist nur 12kg schwer...
Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (6. November 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Kommt ja auch immer drauf an was die für stangen haben, gut wir sind kein fittnesstudio sondern der kraftraum vom verein aber unsere Bankdrücken stange ist nur 12kg schwer...
> Gruß


 
Ohja diese Streichhölzer hab ich auch schonmal gehabt,  ist so gar nicht mein Fall   Kurz, dünn, und zuwenig Eigengewicht  

In Fitnessstudios sind eigentlich die Olympia-Stangen der Standard,  die wiegen genau 20KG,  sind glaube ich 2,2m lang und somit groß genug für jeden,  und haben sowohl die großen Aufnahmen für die Scheiben als auch eine gute Dicke zum greifen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. November 2014)

Stimmt ist Standard, ist bei mir auch so. Ich würde für den Anfang ca 10 Wiederholungen machen. 
Ich mach immer 8-12 schaff ich elf bis zwölf Wiederholungen in drei bis vier Sätzen locker Pack ich Gewicht drauf. Und so geht das dann immer weiter. So lange wie meine Handgelenke noch mitspielen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich hab mit 16 Jahren und 79kg die 80kg gedrückt  Hatte da keine Ahnung von Fitness, war halt nachm Boxtraining so ne Spaß-Aktion. Komme auch grad vom Training. Wir haben uns nachm Schultertraining entschlossen noch paar Sätze auf der Bank zu drücken, nach 3 Sätzen Nackendrücken mit 40kg Freihanteln bei 8-10 Wiederholungen und 120kg x3; 130kg x3 und 140kg 1 mal zum warm machen auf der Bank ging sogar noch ne Wiederholung mit 150kg, natürlich mit komplettem Ablegen auf der Brust.  Solangsam komm ich wieder in Fahrt aber bei den Gewichten melden sich auch sehr schnell die Gelenke wieder, werde deshalb ein wenig vorsichtig weitermachen.


  Wow! Wie lange trainerst du denn eigentlich schon? Ich kann bei meinen 85kg auf 195cm von solchen Werten nur träumen


----------



## Beam39 (7. November 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Wow! Wie lange trainerst du denn eigentlich schon? Ich kann bei meinen 85kg auf 195cm von solchen Werten nur träumen


 
Angemeldet bin ich im Studio bei uns seit 2010, aber wirklich effektiv trainiert vielleicht 3 Jahre oder so, ich bin halt ein extrem gemütlicher Mensch. Die Disziplin die ich damals beim Boxen hatte habe ich beim Fitness nicht mal im Ansatz, deswegen ist es immer zu langen Pausen gekommen wo ich einfach mal 3-4 Monate nichts gemacht habe.

Ich hab mich auch noch nie an irgendeinen Ernährungsplan gehalten oder großartig Supplemente benutzt, seit nem halben Jahr ca. benutze ich Kreatin, also auch keine Shakes oder sowas, obwohls langsam wieder Zeit wird.

Meine Stärke ist halt meine Veranlagung, manche glaubens, andere behaupten ich würde stoffen. Bei uns im Studio laufen auch einige auf Stoff rum und wenn ich dann das selbe Gewicht, oder mehr, wie die bewege dann kratzt das natürlich am Stolz und einem wird halt sofort was unterstellt..


Bei dir kommt deine Größe hinzu, du wirst vermutlich auch lange Arme haben, da musst du nen deutlich längeren Weg zurücklegen als ich mit meinen 1.80m. Haben auch einen im Studio der so groß ist, wenn ich ihm manchmal beim Bankdrücken spotte bin ich immer erstaunt über den Weg den er zurücklegen muss, das hört gar nicht mehr auf beim Drücken.


----------



## sfc (7. November 2014)

Größe ist auch abgesehen vom den viel längeren Wegen von Nachteil beim BB. Man braucht bei langen Armen und Beinen sehr viel mehr Masse, um ähnlich muskulös auszusehen wie ein Zwerg. Ich bin schon seit Jahren unzufrieden mit meinen Armen. Ich hab mich um ein Vielfaches gesteigert, aber wenn ich mir da andere angucke, die teilweise immer noch bei Weibergewichten verharren, komme ich mir manchmal vor wie ein Lauch. Grad jetzt nach längerer Zwangspausen könnte ich kotzen, wenn ich vorm Spiegel stehe.


----------



## Beam39 (7. November 2014)

Hast du schonmal probiert deine Arme seperat zu trainieren? Sprich ein Tag nur für Arme nehmen, das wirkt wunder. Wie trainierst du Arme? Falls du Bizep an Rückentagen machst und Trizep an Brusttagen, wechsel. Früher haben dass soviele gemacht weil es hieß das würde am Besten knallen, ich habs schon immer für Schwachsinn gehalten. Wenn mein Bizep eh schon im Arsch is vom harten Rückentraining is es klar dass der Bizep dann nur noch gezwungener Maßen arbeitet..


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. November 2014)

Ich muss mich etwas kurz fassen aus zeitlichen Gründen, aber ich finde es wirklich erschreckend, wie die Reaktion auf meinen post war. Man wird mit YouTubern auf eine Stufe gestellt und abgewertet, gleichzeitig der ganze Beruf eines Trainers als nichtig deklariert und das Internet wäre mindestens ausreichend für die Mehrheit der Menschen.
Ich will das nur erstmal so im Raum stehen lassen, denkt einfach mal darüber nach und seid etwas kritisch mit euch selbst, was wisst ihr, woher bezieht ihr euer Wissen und woher nehme ich die Referenzen, so urteilen zu können. Einfach ein kleiner Denkanstoß.

Frage meinerseits: Würdet ihr von euch behaupten einen umfassenden Einblick in die ganze Branche zu haben und deshalb auch entsprechende Aspekte einschätzen und beurteilen zu können?

Ich halte meine persönliche Meinung dazu ganz bewusst zurück, um keinen Streit loszubrechen, dafür eher die Diskussion in eine etwas distanziertere Bahn zu lenken. Aber ich finde es extrem schade, dass man so über mein Berufsfeld denkt und das noch mit der Selbsteinschätzung, wirklich Ahnung von der Materie zu haben, so mein Eindruck aus den von euch geschriebenen Worten.

Sportliche Grüße


----------



## Beam39 (8. November 2014)

Du hast das jetzt ein wenig falsch aufgegriffen, ich habe dich damit keinesfalls auf eine Stufe mit irgendwelchen Youtubern gestellt oder gar abgewertet. Es ist nur etwas unglücklich von dem Thema zum Anderen gekommen.



> Frage meinerseits: Würdet ihr von euch behaupten einen umfassenden  Einblick in die ganze Branche zu haben und deshalb auch entsprechende  Aspekte einschätzen und beurteilen zu können?



Mein Einblick reicht soweit dass ich das was ich plane umzusetzen, so umsetzen kann ohne mich dabei zu verletzen oder irgendwas falsch zu machen, und einen größeren Einblick brauch ich auch gar nicht. Ich weiß was ich tun muss um abnehmen zu können, ich weiß was ich tun muss um aufbauen zu können. Dafür brauche ich keinen Personal-Trainer oder was Anderes. Wiegesagt, zig andere Profi-BB' ler oder Strongmaner brauchen das auch nicht.



> und das noch mit der Selbsteinschätzung, wirklich Ahnung von der Materie zu haben,



Wiegesagt, ich brauch nicht mehr als das was ich bereits weiß um meine Ziele erreichen zu können, dafür muss ich nicht studieren.


Aber du könntest uns doch mal näher erläutern in welche Richtung das nach dem Studium geht, wo du tätig sein könntest bzw. was deine Ziele mit dem Studium sind. Ich finds klasse dass es Leute wie dich gibt die das studieren was ihnen spaß macht und was sie interessiert, nicht das was ihnen aufgezwungen wird bzw. was sie sich selber aufzwingen, von daher ist alles cool!


----------



## thunderofhate (8. November 2014)

Hiho, kurze Rückmeldung von mir zum aktuellen Stand:

War ja dabei, zu definieren und habe den Fokus verschoben. Ein paar kg sind weg und es sieht mittlerweile ganz gut aus. Man kann fast jeden Muskel erkennen. 
Werde noch etwas weiter machen und dann den Fokus wieder auf Masse legen. Im Moment kombiniere ich Krafttraining mit Kardio, Schnellkraft unbd Beweglichkeit. Fahre mit 5 Trainingstagen pro Woche ziemlich gut.


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Du hast das jetzt ein wenig falsch aufgegriffen, ich habe dich damit keinesfalls auf eine Stufe mit irgendwelchen Youtubern gestellt oder gar abgewertet. Es ist nur etwas unglücklich von dem Thema zum Anderen gekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah okay. Es ist nur so, weißt du was die genauen Inhalte in dem Studio sind? Kannst du daher mit Sicherheit sagen, dass da nichts vermittelt werden könnte, was dir hilft gewisse Dinge zu verstehen? Ich sehe das gerne so, wie einige denken, sie wären Ärzte, nur weil sie einiges im Internet darüber lesen und dort in der Regel eh der individuellen meinung von den Autoren unterliegen. Weißt du, wie dein Körper zusammengebaut ist, Bewegungsabläufe sich dort vollziehen, was da mitwirkt in welchem Maße? Was es für verletzungen gibt und worum es dabei genau geht? Kannst du diesen Menschen helfen mit deiner eigenen Erfahrung am eigenen Körper?

Ganz ehrlich, das funktioniert so nicht. Und sollte dir etwas passieren, es muss nichtmal einer falschen Ausführung beim Training geschuldet sein, wem vertraust du deinen Körper an? Dem Internet? 

Ich finde es sehr wichtig, Fakten und fundiertes Wissen aufzunehmen und in die Praxis funktionierend zu übertragen um das Beste für Gesundheit und Weiterentwicklung des Körpers gewährleisten zu können. Vieles hängt in dem Bereich mit den Inhalten zusammen, die auch Ärzte wissen müssen, diese natürlich noch viel detaillierter. Ich will aber auch kein Arzt werden. 

Im Endeffekt möchte ich nur sagen, seid vorsichtig mit den Inhalten im Internet, bleibt kritisch, lest im besten Falle die Quellen. Fortschritte werden zuerst im Kopf gemacht. Ich selbst bin mit einer guten Genetik gesegnet, das macht mich aber nicht übermenschlich und immun gegenüber Verletzungen und Fehlern und falschen Inhalten des Internets. Ich bin ein Mensch, genauso wie es ein Strongman, IFBB-Bodybuilder oder sonst jemand ist. 

Was ich am Ende mit dem Studium werde, kann ich nicht sagen, aber in erster Linie werde ich mich in meinem Unternehmen versuchen entsprechend gut zu machen, dazu Personal Training privat anbieten und wer weiß, was da noch kommt. Kontakte sind alles.

Was die YouTube-Szene angeht, da kenne ich mich auch recht gut aus, ich weiß wovon ihr da sprecht, ich filtere auch dort einige nützliche Informationen und Eindrücke heraus, bloß kopieren sollte man dieses Wissen auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Beam39 (9. November 2014)

> Weißt du, wie dein Körper zusammengebaut ist, Bewegungsabläufe sich  dort vollziehen, was da mitwirkt in welchem Maße? Was es für  verletzungen gibt und worum es dabei genau geht? Kannst du diesen  Menschen helfen mit deiner eigenen Erfahrung am eigenen Körper?



Ich bin grundsätzlich jemand der sich mit dem was er tut immer intensiv außeinandersetzt und es versucht so gut wie möglich nachzuvollziehen, also ich geh nicht einfach, pumpe, und gehe wieder nach Hause. Ich habe auch viel Zeit damit verbracht meinen Körper kennenzulernen und zu verstehen, in meinen Augen der wichtigste Teil beim Sport im Allgemeinen. Bedeutet dass ich mittlerweile merke was meinem Körper gut tut und was nicht, viele meinen das zu können, tun sie aber nicht.

Als ich mit dem Fitness angefangen habe trug ich starke Nackenschmerzen, Rückenschmerzen und Schulterschmerzen mit. Die erste Zeit habe ich, wie der Großteil, einfach drauf lostrainiert und die Schmerzen blieben so bzw. wurden schlimmer. Nachdem ich meinen Körper kennengelernt hatte habe ich meinen Trainingsplan und diverse Übungen angepasst und bin heute, toi toi toi, absolut schmerzfrei.

Was ich damit  sagen will ist, um zu deiner eigentlichen Frage zurück zu kommen, ich für mich weiß soviel wie ich wissen muss um fit und gesund trainieren zu können, dass inkludiert somit auch eine gewisse Kompetenz, keine ausgereifte wie du sie grad erlernst, aber eine im Rahmen für mich ausreichende Kompetenz. Und der Punkt "für mich" spielt hier eine sehr große Rolle.

Ich würde niemals zu jemandem der Schmerzen hat gehen und sagen mach Dieses oder mach Jenes, ich würde höchstens mutmaßen aber ihm definitiv den Besuch beim Arzt nahelegen, weil meine Kompetenz für sowas auf gar keinen Fall ausgelegt ist. Vielleicht würden ihm einige Tips von mir helfen, das muss aber nicht sein und ich persönlich würde auch nicht auf den Rat eines anderen Fitness-Heinis irgendwelche Sachen machen.


An der Stelle würdest also du quasi eingreifen, nur stellt sich mir die Frage auf ob dass die Leute interessieren würde ob da ein normaler Personal-Trainer Tips gibt oder jemand der das studiert hat. Ich kann mir vorstellen dass viele keinen Unterschied sehen würden und deshalb stell ich mir die Positionierung bzw. Differenzierung etwas schwierig vor.


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. November 2014)

Von einem richtig guten Personal kannst du viel mehr lernen als du denkst. So wie ich das sehe macht einen wirklich guten Personal Trainer aus, dass er sein Leben ganz bewusst so lebt wie er es lebt und damit sehr erfolgreich ist in jeder Hinsicht (physisch, psychisch). Da gehts gar nicht nur darum wie du welche Übung wann machen sollst, sondern um das ganze Leben. Probleme sitzen oft im Kopf, daher ist es als Trainer besonders wichtig gute Kompetenzen in Menschenkenntnis und in Verhaltenspsychologie zu haben. Schließlich muss man, um jmd wirklich erfolgreich trainieren zu können sein ganzes Leben dabei einbeziehen. 
Was die meisten als personal trainer kennen ist der 'trash' der da draußen mit dieser bezeichnung herumläuft. Von einem guten personal trainer kannst du immer etwas lernen. Natürlich spielt es auch eine große Rolle wie die Chemie zwischen dem Kunden und dem Trainer an sich ist.


----------



## thunderofhate (9. November 2014)

Es gibt zum Glück genug Lektüren von anerkannten und erprobten Trainern (bsplw. Martin Rooney), die seit langer Zeit auf professionellem Level arbeiten und von weiteren Experten unterstützt werden. Wer etwas tiefer in die Materie will, schafft das natürlich nur oberflächlich, wenn er sich dabei auf unbekannte Quellen des Internets verlässt.

Wenn ich mich in meinem Freundeskreis so umschaue, da gibt es welche, die mittlerweile auf einem richtig guten Niveau trainieren. Wenn ich mir dann jedoch ihr Ernährungsverhalten anschaue, kann ich oft nur die Augenbrauen hoch ziehen.

Ich treibe seit der Grundschule regelmäßig Sport, habe mehrere Sportarten ausprobiert oder über mehrere Jahre fortgeführt. Nebenbei habe ich mich ausführlich mit Ernährung, Regeneration, Bewegungsabläufen, dem Energiestoffwechsel und der Anatomie des Körpers beschäftigt. Natürlich macht mich das nicht unbedingt zu einem Experten. Dennoch würde ich auch von mir behaupten, dass mir ein Personal Trainer nur noch sehr spezifisch weiter helfen könnte.

Am Ende bemisst sich die Glaubwürdigkeit des Trainers jedoch an seinen Leistungen. Solange jemand in einer Disziplin nicht besser als ich ist, kann ich seine Ausführungen auch nur belächeln. Sofern seine theoretische Kenntnis denn Substanz hat, sollte er es auch umsetzen können.
edit: Die letzten 2 Zeilen sollen sich auf keine Person hier beziehen, sofern sich jemand angesprochen gefühlt haben sollte.


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. November 2014)

Ich glaube ihr seht das auch etwas naja zu krass. Es muss ja nicht jeder einen personal trainer haben. Das erstmal. Dann ist jeder anders, hat andere Spezialisierungen, Stärken und Qualitären. 
Und dann kommt noch dazu, dass die wahl eines personal trainers in erster linie dadurch kommt, wie sympathisch er dir ist und wie kompetent er sich in deinen Augen beweist.

In deinem Fall wäre es jemand, der in deinen Augen enorme Erfolge vorzuzeigen hat, die dich beeindrucken und ansprechen. Auch so einen findest du da draußen, auch wenn ich nicht denke, dass du ein potenzieller Kunde wärst. 

Ist auch völlig nebensächlich, personal trainer ist einfach so pauschalisierend, dass es gar keine bedeutung hat.

Du stehst einfach für dich selbst und hast nicht den aufkleber personal trainer. Man gehört höchstens in die kategorie und meistens ist ein solcher personal trainer nicht nur personal trainer, womit sich diese bezeichnung schon erübrigt.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. November 2014)

Hab mal ne Frage, wie macht ihr das bei hohen Gewichten beim zum Bsp Kurzhantelbankdrücken mit dem 1. hochdrücken? Wollte heute mal etwas drauflegen im letzten Satz und habe dann einen kleinen Stunt hingelegt


----------



## Beam39 (11. November 2014)

Ich tu die Gewichte so weit nach vorne wie es geht in Knierichtung. Dann nehme ich mit dem rechten Bein als erstes Schwung und leg die Hantel während ich runtergehe ab und nehme gleichzeitig mit dem linken Bein das Gewicht hoch und legs ab, das Ablegen auf der linken Seite passiert zeitgleich mit dem Auflegen des Rückens auf der Bank.

So handhabe ichs beim Positiv-Drücken, Flachbank mache ich mit Einzelhanteln schon lang nich mehr.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. November 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage, wie macht ihr das bei hohen Gewichten beim zum Bsp Kurzhantelbankdrücken mit dem 1. hochdrücken? Wollte heute mal etwas drauflegen im letzten Satz und habe dann einen kleinen Stunt hingelegt


 
Schwieriges Thema     Ich habe die Hanteln in der Hand, wenn ich mich hinlege,  im Liegen aufheben geht nicht.   Kontrolliertes Hinlegen geht aber auch nicht mehr,  der Oberkörper hat dann einfach zu viel Übergewicht.  Da muss man einfach gerade sitzen und hoffen, dass man genau mittig landet wenn man sich rückwärts fallen lässt  

EIGENTLICH bräuchte man dafür zwingend einen Partner, der einem die Dinger angibt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. November 2014)

So mach ichs 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWmZSvZfF6M


----------



## thunderofhate (12. November 2014)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> So mach ichs
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWmZSvZfF6M


Der Typ sieht so pervers aus.
Falls sich jemand fragt, wieso die Stimme bei dem Klotz so hoch ist... An den Steroiden liegts bestimmt nicht. 

Zu Ausführung. Ich packe aber auch beide Hanteln so und versuche dann halbwegs kontrolliert nach hinten zu kommen. Habe dafür recht lange den Bizeps trainiert, damit man sie überhaupt kurz halten kann.


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. November 2014)

Bizeps? Für so eine Stabilität brauchst du viel mehr als den xD


----------



## thunderofhate (12. November 2014)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Bizeps? Für so eine Stabilität brauchst du viel mehr als den xD


Ja, da gehören dann der halbe Oberkörper und das Kreuz dazu. Dennoch hilft der Bizeps dabei sehr. ^^


----------



## Zocker_Boy (12. November 2014)

Hi Jungs,

nehmt ihr eigentlich auch Weight Gainer oder Proteinshakes zum Muskel-/Masseaufbau?
Und wenn ja, was für Pülverchen könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Stryke7 (12. November 2014)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> nehmt ihr eigentlich auch Weight Gainer oder Proteinshakes zum Muskel-/Masseaufbau?
> Und wenn ja, was für Pülverchen könnt ihr empfehlen?


 
Eigentlich nein,  für gewöhnlich ist das als Hobbysportler nicht nötig.  Hab nur mal Anfang des Jahres ein paar Wochen sehr intensiv trainiert.  Proteinpulver gibts wie Sand am Meer,  das Problem ist da was qualitativ anständiges zu finden.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. November 2014)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,  nehmt ihr eigentlich auch Weight Gainer oder Proteinshakes zum Muskel-/Masseaufbau? Und wenn ja, was für Pülverchen könnt ihr empfehlen?


  Weight Gainer halt ich nicht viel von, wobei ich eher weniger der Typ bin, der sowas braucht  Proteinshakes kann man benutzen, man kann das aber auch gut über die Ernährung regeln, nur für Low Carb Gerichte braucht man öfter mal Proteinpulver, aber wie stryk schon sagte, da gibt's soviel Auswahl, aber auch viel Mist, eigentlich soll Weider ja ganz gut sein, aber es gibt auch genügend die davon nichts halten...

Um nochmal auf meine Frage bzw Beams Post zu kommen, wenn man die Bank ganz steil hat, ist deine Variante natürlich optimal, aber wie sollte man es denn auf der Schräg, Flach oder gar Negativbank machen? Trainingspartner ist ne Idee, aber 1. stelle ich mir das etwas komisch vor und 2. trainiere ich zu 90% alleine.


----------



## Beam39 (12. November 2014)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> nehmt ihr eigentlich auch Weight Gainer oder Proteinshakes zum Muskel-/Masseaufbau?
> Und wenn ja, was für Pülverchen könnt ihr empfehlen?


 
Ich hab mir ne Zeit lang hin und wieder verschiedene bestellt und dann halb voll wieder verschenkt, ich komm auf diesen Geschmack vieler Shakes einfach nicht klar. Der Einzige der mir wirklich positiv in Erinnerung geblieben ist, ist das Hydro Whey von Optimum Nutrition, aber selbst da auch nur mit Schokogeschmack, vanille wird dann wieder zu süß. Der kostet aber halt auch deutlich mehr als normale Wheys..

Das war aber vor 2 Jahren, ich weiß nicht obs mittlerweile andere empfehlenswerte Shakes gibt. Ich ertrag diese Süßstoffe einfach nicht, ich kann nichts mit Süßstoff essen weil mich der Geschmack davon einfach ekelt und in diesen Shakes wird oft massig davon benutzt ums so lecker wie möglich zu machen..


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2014)

Hey cooler Thread,interessant das es sowas hier gibt ^^ (aber gut wer macht keinen Sport)
mal ne kurze Frage in die Runde: trainiert ihr nur auf pure Masse (also halt Muskeln) oder eher noch darauf,dass ihr noch beweglich bleibt aber auch genug Kraft habt?
Ich weiss Masse und Beweglichkeit schließen sich nicht aus,aber wenn ich mir die meisten im Studio so ansehe,dann frage ich mich ob die überhaupt noch rennen können ^^

Ich zb will Muskeln aufbauen,und mir ist bewusst,dass Fett dann dabei auch angesetzt wird ,aber dann doch lieber definierter und dafür halt noch schnell und kräftig zu sein für Kampfsport oder auch Parkour ^^



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> nehmt ihr eigentlich auch Weight Gainer oder Proteinshakes zum Muskel-/Masseaufbau?
> Und wenn ja, was für Pülverchen könnt ihr empfehlen?



kommt drauf,ob du Weight Gainer überhaupt brauchst,ich nutze es nicht 
Vllt bisse eher der Hardgainer,aber das musst du über die normale Ernährung herausfinden
Und Proteinshake sind immer gut,aber wie einige schon richtig sagten - vllt schaffse deinen Eiweiss gehalt auch über die normale Ernährung zu decken


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. November 2014)

Wenn du definiert beim
muskelaufbau bleiben willst und tatsächlich immer im kalorienüberschuss bist, mach noch deine Kraftausdauereinheiten extra, eben Parkout, Joggen, Kampfsport. Dann solltest du keine Probleme haben. Was man beim Eiweiß nicht vergessen sollte, ist auch, dass zu viel überschüssiges Eiweiß als Fett eingespeichert wird und nicht alles ausgeschieden werden kann, das ist wiederum recht individuell. Wenn man gut viel essen kann, einfach auf einen whey shake nachm training setzen, ansonsten auf pflanzliche Eiweiße, Eisen kannst du durch hafer zu dir nehmen, Kreatin was du sonst im fleisch hast kannst du supplementieren ggf.


----------



## Dustin91 (23. November 2014)

Ich persönlich mache ja "Fit ohne Geräte" und finde das klasse. Bin nämlich überhaupt nicht der Studio-Typ und weil man das daheim machen kann, kann ich mich dazu viel eher motivieren 
Gestern war leg day und ich habe heute schönen Muskelkater


----------



## Stryke7 (23. November 2014)

Kann ich verstehen, die meisten Studios sind nicht wirklich schön.


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2014)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wenn du definiert beim
> muskelaufbau bleiben willst und tatsächlich immer im kalorienüberschuss bist, mach noch deine Kraftausdauereinheiten extra, eben Parkout, Joggen, Kampfsport. Dann solltest du keine Probleme haben.



Ja also joggen habe ich erstmal pausiert (Parkour ist eher so ne Freestyle Funsache,die ich mal gemacht habe im Sommer)
Ist auch nicht so die Jahreszeit dafür,abgesehen davon würde ich es auch gar nicht schaffen meinen 500kcal überschuss zu halten (hat sich auch leider schon am Bauch was angesetzt,muss im Frühjahr weg ^^)
Nimmse eig nach dem Training auch noch kurzkettige KH,also  Traubenzucker?
das soll ja recht gut sein,ich stopf mir dann immer ne Banane rein oder halt etwas Traubenzucker in den Shake

Kreatin nutze ich nicht,habe ich mal überlegt,Wasser trinken tue ich eh recht viel ^^

ps:trainier erst seit ca 1,5 Jahren und bin daher noch nicht soweit 



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mache ja "Fit ohne Geräte" und finde das klasse. Bin nämlich überhaupt nicht der Studio-Typ und weil man das daheim machen kann, kann ich mich dazu viel eher motivieren
> Gestern war leg day und ich habe heute schönen Muskelkater



meinse mit ohne Geräte auch keine Hanteln oder so? 
Ich habe früher halt immer Liegestütze,Klimmzüge und Situps gemacht,aber ohne die freien Geräte/Gewichte wäre ich nicht soweit gekommen ^^
Aber respekt wenn du das ohne durchziehst


----------



## Dustin91 (23. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> meinse mit ohne Geräte auch keine Hanteln oder so?
> Ich habe früher halt immer Liegestütze,Klimmzüge und Situps gemacht,aber ohne die freien Geräte/Gewichte wäre ich nicht soweit gekommen ^^
> Aber respekt wenn du das ohne durchziehst


 

Ja normal komplett ohne Geräte. Nur so Sachen wie z.B. nen Stuhl braucht man manchmal, oder nen Tisch, ne Tür etc. zum dranhängen.
Wenn einem dann die Übungen für die einzelnen Muskelpartien, auch in der höchsten Stufe (z.B. Pistols) immer noch zu leicht sind, kann man ja noch nen Rucksack mit Gewichten aufsetzen oder Hanteln in die Hände nehmen etc.
Zur Zeit bin ich aber noch lange nicht so weit, dass mich die Übungen unterfordern würden  Die ganz schweren Übungen sind nämlich schon schwer.

Trainieren tu ich mit dem Buch. Sehr empfehlenswert:
http://www.amazon.de/Fit-ohne-Ger%C3%A4te-Trainieren-K%C3%B6rpergewicht-ebook/dp/B006N4DVJ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416747383&sr=8-1&keywords=fit+ohne+ger%C3%A4te


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ja normal komplett ohne Geräte. Nur so Sachen wie z.B. nen Stuhl braucht man manchmal, oder nen Tisch, ne Tür etc. zum dranhängen.
> Wenn einem dann die Übungen für die einzelnen Muskelpartien, auch in der höchsten Stufe (z.B. Pistols) immer noch zu leicht sind, kann man ja noch nen Rucksack mit Gewichten aufsetzen oder Hanteln in die Hände nehmen etc.
> Zur Zeit bin ich aber noch lange nicht so weit, dass mich die Übungen unterfordern würden  Die ganz schweren Übungen sind nämlich schon schwer.
> 
> ...



Danke für das Buch ich schaus mir mal an,mit Pistols meinse denke ich mal Pistolsquats oder ?
Ja also ich kannte nur halt paar Bauchübungen,die Liegesütze halt (eng für trizeps,breiter halt für brust) und halt die Klimmzüge für Zuhause
Mehr nicht,mir fehlen aber auch zuhause schlicht die Gewichte um mehr zumachen
Wäre aber ne Option,ich mache viel mehr mit Bewegung braucher aber auch dort Kraft und Muskeln dementsprechend ^^


----------



## Dustin91 (23. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Danke für das Buch ich schaus mir mal an,mit Pistols meinse denke ich mal Pistolsquats oder ?
> Ja also ich kannte nur halt paar Bauchübungen,die Liegesütze halt (eng für trizeps,breiter halt für brust) und halt die Klimmzüge für Zuhause
> Mehr nicht,mir fehlen aber auch zuhause schlicht die Gewichte um mehr zumachen
> Wäre aber ne Option,ich mache viel mehr mit Bewegung braucher aber auch dort Kraft und Muskeln dementsprechend ^^


 
Ja, genau Pistolsquats. Da gibt es allerhand Übungen.
Es gibt auch 4 Trainingspläne, jeder geht jeweils 10 Wochen. Für jeden Trainingsplan gibts quasi nen Einstiegstest und wenn man den schafft, dann ist man quasi auch bereit für diesen trainingsplan.
Wenn nicht, dann macht man den eine Stufe leichteren Plan, bis man halt den schwereren Test schafft usw.
Ist halt gut, weil viele Variationen jeder Übung drinstehen usw.

Bei der Chief class, dem schwersten part, macht man halt so Sachen wie z.b. die Pistol squats, einarmige Liegestütze, Handstandliegestütze, Spider Man-Liegestütze, erhöhten Trizepsstrecker etc.


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Bei der Chief class, dem schwersten part, macht man halt so Sachen wie z.b. die Pistol squats, einarmige Liegestütze, Handstandliegestütze, Spider Man-Liegestütze, erhöhten Trizepsstrecker etc.



Ich bleibe erstmal bei dem Studio ,vllt später wenn ich definiere im Frühjahr ^^
Das Ganze geht wohl gut auf Kraft 
zb einarmige Liegestütze oder Handstandliegesütze klingen hart aber wie sagt man ,no pain no gain


----------



## Dustin91 (23. November 2014)

Der Trainingsplan beinhaltet eine Mischung aus Stufenintervallen, Intervallsätzen, Supersätzen etc.
Also es wird auch was für die Kraftausdauer getan, nicht nur für die Maximalkraft.


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2014)

Klar das meinte ich auch unter anderem 

Paar Fragen in die Runde,die mich mal interessieren würden,falls erlaubt  :
Wie groß seid und was wiegt ihr so?welcher KFA,falls ihr das wisst?
Bizeps bzw genau gesagt Armumfang?
und gibt wahrscheinlich noch mehr fragen,die mir grad nicht einfalle 

Mir ist bewusst,dass vieles davon nicht viel aussagt,weil es letztenden Endes auch halt körperbeingt ist und weil jeder eben seine eigenen Wünsche hat wie er sein möchte
Soll auch kein Längenvergleich werden,bloss nicht ,aber würde mich mal interessieren ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (23. November 2014)

Also:

Ich habe leider seit einem halben Jahr nicht mehr richtig trainiert, davor mal einige Monate recht intensiv.  Ich denke, ich werde es jetzt zum Winter hin wieder anfangen.

Derzeit bei mir:
1,83m groß
85-86KG schwer
KFA ...  keine Ahnung,  ist aber etwas gestiegen in den letzten Monaten. Gemessen an Vergleichsbildern im Internet wohl so 20%, vielleicht ein kleines bisschen mehr ...   Da muss ich wohl mal wieder ran.
Oberarmumfang liegt bei mir bei 39-40cm.


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2014)

Achja wenn ich schon selbst frage,kann ich auch mal was von mir erzählen ^^ trainiere jetzt ca 1,5 jahre,wenn auch erst seit 5 Monaten wirklich intesiv mit Ernährungberücksichtigung

also Gewicht : 78kg
Größe 1,80m
KFA : ja hab mit diesen Kaliper mal mehrere Stellen ausgemessen und dann den Fettgehalt,komme so auf ca 15%,sollte passen wenn ich das mit anderen vergleiche
Oberarm (also ohne Training) : 38cm

@stryke7 klingt doch ganz gut,wenn bedenkt,dass du seit nem halben Jahr nicht mehr im Training bist ^^


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. November 2014)

~195cm eher kleiner, schätze so 193 ohne Schuhe
 85kg  
KFA, kp aber zu Weihnachten gibt's ne Waage mit KFA-Messung 
Oberarmumfang ~43 mit Pump

Bin irgendwie recht leicht, warum auch immer


----------



## Stryke7 (23. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> @stryke7 klingt doch ganz gut,wenn bedenkt,dass du seit nem halben Jahr nicht mehr im Training bist ^^


 
Danke  

Ja, hab wieder etwas abgenommen, ich war bei fast 90Kg     Aber habe trotzdem etwas mehr Fett als vorher. 
Und beim Oberarm habe ich jetzt gerade nicht nachgemessen,  aber ich glaube, er ist in den letzten Monaten nicht ernsthaft geschrumpft.  Höchstens weniger schön definiert.

Aber subjektiv fühlt man sich trotzdem schwächer


----------



## Dustin91 (23. November 2014)

Gewicht: ~82 Kg
Größe: 1,77m
KFA: ~21-23 % laut Waage
Oberarm: 36 cm (nicht aufgepumpt, post Training vllt. mehr )

Relativ wenig sportlich unterwegs. In letzter Zeit halt wieder Fit ohne Geräte, aber nie konsequent drangeblieben


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ja, hab wieder etwas abgenommen, ich war bei fast 90Kg     Aber habe trotzdem etwas mehr Fett als vorher.
> Und beim Oberarm habe ich jetzt gerade nicht nachgemessen,  aber ich glaube, er ist in den letzten Monaten nicht ernsthaft geschrumpft.  Höchstens weniger schön definiert.
> 
> Aber subjektiv fühlt man sich trotzdem schwächer



Ja die Definition ein leidiges Thema,fand mich nie fett,aber so wirklich definiert war ich nie 
Wobei nagut das ist halt Genetik

Will jetzt noch über Winter auf midnestens 80kilo kommen,bin halt aktuell bei 78 ,dann so langsam umstellen und defini anfangen
Von 15% KFA auf 12-10% wären super 
die 40er Arme zu knacken wäre aber echt noch schön  
kann mich aber nicht entscheiden,einerseits denke ich,dass bei 1,80m noch ruhig auf 85kg geht,aber wenn ich die Defiphase noch weiter nachhinten schiebe,dann werde ich zum Sommer hin das mit der Defi nicht schaffen 

ps: bin 19 btw ^^


----------



## Marcimoto (24. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich zb will Muskeln aufbauen,und mir ist bewusst,dass Fett dann dabei auch angesetzt wird ,aber dann doch lieber definierter und dafür halt noch schnell und kräftig zu sein für Kampfsport oder auch Parkour ^^



Wenn du wirklich nebenher regelmäßig Kampfsport betreibst, musst du dir darum keine Gedanken machen. Praktisch alle, die mit dabei sind beim Training, wurden in erster Linie definierter, ohne dabei über die Maßen zuzunehmen, wenn sie nebenher auch ins Fitnessstudio gehen. 
Für die etwas kräftigeren Typen, gibt es sowieso kaum eine bessere Methode gezielt und gesund abzunehmen, als beim Kampfsport. 
Es macht auch einfach unglaublich Spaß, Ih persönlich mache Muay Thai. 
Welchen Kampfsportart betreibst du?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. November 2014)

Mein Studio wurde letztens umgebaut, doppelt soviele hanteln, alle hanteln neu, ein Traum in Gewichten


----------



## Kinguin (24. November 2014)

MarCy schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich nebenher regelmäßig Kampfsport betreibst, musst du dir darum keine Gedanken machen. Praktisch alle, die mit dabei sind beim Training, wurden in erster Linie definierter, ohne dabei über die Maßen zuzunehmen, wenn sie nebenher auch ins Fitnessstudio gehen.
> Für die etwas kräftigeren Typen, gibt es sowieso kaum eine bessere Methode gezielt und gesund abzunehmen, als beim Kampfsport.
> Es macht auch einfach unglaublich Spaß, Ih persönlich mache Muay Thai.
> Welchen Kampfsportart betreibst du?



MMA aber auf Pause seit paar Monaten ,ich schaffe es aktuell kaum mit Studium und Training (4mal die Woche) und Wochenende Arbeiten,das einzuhalten
aber  im nächsten Jahr wieder,oder ich versuche mal vernünftig Parkour zumachen,ist auch recht spassig

Aktuell wiege ich 78,bei 1,80m und habe so ca 15% KFA (vllt sogar etwas mehr)
Will auf die 80kg kommen,und dann im Frühjahr (Februar/März) anfangen zu definieren
Ich weiss bei mir aus Erfahrung,dass ich wesentlich langsamer abnehme als aufbaue daher schon so früh es geht anfangen mit der Defi
Aber meint ihr,dass lohnt sich leute?
 habe mich durch diverse Sportseiten gelesen und da stand man sollte erstmal bis zu einem gewissen Maße durchziehen
so wäre es eventuell noch zu früh


----------



## XyZaaH (24. November 2014)

1.78M
70Kg,
KFA laut vergleichsbildern etwa 15%
Oberarm 33cm angespannt ohne pump. 
Seit 2 Jahren im Fitnessstududio, seit ~ 6 Monaten am definieren und richtig trainieren, nicht mehr so wie alle anderen "discopumper". Von 84 kg runter auf 70.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2014)

Also ...   bei 70KG und 33er Bizeps würde ich mich eher auf Aufbau konzentrieren statt auf Definition    Die ist auch schön,  aber du bist ja wirklich ein Leichtgewicht!


----------



## thunderofhate (24. November 2014)

Gewicht (vor 2 Wochen/jetzt):  84/88kg
Größe :  178
KFA (vor 2 Wochen): 12%

Habe genau vor 2 Wochen wieder mit richtigem Massetraining angefangen und bereits 2kg pro Woche zugenommen. Sollte sich spätestens bei 90 wieder einpendeln.
Sah vorher ganz ordentlich aus, allerdings will ich noch etwas muskulöser werden. Habe davor richtig viele Wochen definiert und hauptsächlich an Kardio und Koordination und Schnellkraft gearbeitet. Ist bei mir ein richtiger Krampf gewesen, sich den 10% KF zu nähern. 
Möchte am Ende so aussehen wie Jean Claude Van Damme/Gergoe St. Pierre  zu ihren besten Zeiten, nur etwas massiger.
Von der Form her bin ich Anti-Discopumper. Wozu ein V, wenn es die Vorteile eines X gibt?


----------



## XyZaaH (24. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also ...   bei 70KG und 33er Bizeps würde ich mich eher auf Aufbau konzentrieren statt auf Definition    Die ist auch schön,  aber du bist ja wirklich ein Leichtgewicht!


An sich klingt es erstmal nach wenig, aber irgendwie will das Sixpack nicht  und der kfa von 15% ist mir auch etwas zu viel


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> An sich klingt es erstmal nach wenig, aber irgendwie will das Sixpack nicht  und der kfa von 15% ist mir auch etwas zu viel



Ja, das Sixpack ist immer ein schwieriges Thema.  Bei 15% sollte das eigentlich langsam sichtbar werden,  vielleicht einfach noch mehr trainieren?


----------



## thunderofhate (24. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ja, das Sixpack ist immer ein schwieriges Thema.  Bei 15% sollte das eigentlich langsam sichtbar werden,  vielleicht einfach noch mehr trainieren?


Zum Thema lokale Fettverbrennung gibt es ja verschiedene Ansichten. Wer sicher gehen will, sollte es einfach mal über längere Zeit ausprobieren und schauen, ob er so zum Sixpack kommt. Bei mir klappt das mit der lokalen Fettverbrennung nicht, zumindest nicht merkbar.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Zum Thema lokale Fettverbrennung gibt es ja verschiedene Ansichten. Wer sicher gehen will, sollte es einfach mal über längere Zeit ausprobieren und schauen, ob er so zum Sixpack kommt. Bei mir klappt das mit der lokalen Fettverbrennung nicht, zumindest nicht merkbar.


Ich halte das persönlich auch für relativ schwachsinnig ...  Der Körper organisiert sich das selbst irgendwie,  da hat man keinen wirklichen Einfluss drauf.


----------



## Valadur83 (24. November 2014)

Ich zeile mich auch mal mit:

183 cm
Momentan 84 kg
Habe in der trainingsfreien Zeit etwas zugenommen.
Mochte gerne wie 3 kg runter.
KF momentan bei ca 20%
Oberamt bei 42cm

Trainiert seit dez 2012. Hatte in 13 wegen Krankenhaus Aufenthalt und in 14 wegen Umzug etc jeweils 3 Monate Pause.

Nehme proteinshakes zu Ergänzung aber sonst nichts.
Booster oder so habe ich nir gemerkt.

Ich trainieren hauptsächlich im Studio. 3-4x die Woche. Splittraining und immer ans limit gehen. Funktioniert für mich sehr gut. Möchte im Frühjahr auch wieder mehr an die frische Luft.


----------



## Kinguin (24. November 2014)

Sixpack finde ich irgendwie überbewertet ,gut empfindet jeder anders 
Also ja ich will später auch einen haben,aber ist für mich so der unwichtigste Muskel
Hatte im letzten Sommer leichte Ansätze,dabei hatte ich kaum Bauch trainiert - aber ist wohl immer unterschiedlich 
Mittlerweile habe ich im Bauchbereich
 doch etwas mehr an Fett ^^

Lokaler Fettverbrennung ist eig nicht möglich,wenn nur global


----------



## Nazzy (24. November 2014)

Sixpack, der steht bei mir im Kühlschrank 

Mache 3-4 mal die Woche  ca. 30-45  Min Kraft/Ausdauer übungen, so im Wechsel. Damit kann ich mir auch zwischendurch ein bisschen Fast Food gönnen


----------



## thunderofhate (25. November 2014)

Heute mein Treppen-Beine-Programm zum ersten mal mit 100kg an Zusatzgewicht (30kg Weste/70kg Kurzhanteln) durchgezogen. Gegen Ende wurde mir paar mal etwas schwarz vor Augen, aber alles noch im kontrollierten Rahmen. Finde es richtig genial, dass man da Wade und Oberschenkel gleichzeitig trainieren kann; mann muss nur nach jedem Schritt die Fersen in die Luft heben. ^^
Da ich bei den Kniebeugen Knieschmerzen bekam, mache ich das momentan nur mit der Treppe.


----------



## Kinguin (25. November 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Heute mein Treppen-Beine-Programm zum ersten mal mit 100kg an Zusatzgewicht (30kg Weste/70kg Kurzhanteln) durchgezogen. Gegen Ende wurde mir paar mal etwas schwarz vor Augen, aber alles noch im kontrollierten Rahmen. Finde es richtig genial, dass man da Wade und Oberschenkel gleichzeitig trainieren kann; mann muss nur nach jedem Schritt die Fersen in die Luft heben. ^^
> Da ich bei den Kniebeugen Knieschmerzen bekam, mache ich das momentan nur mit der Treppe.



70kg kurzhanteln + 30kg weste ? krass ^^
ich kann nur die 40kg in meinen Armen halten und das auch nur für Nacken

Kniebeugen als 5x5 Satz mit je 40kilo auf beiden Seiten reicht mir -  danach noch beinpresse,wadenheben usw dann passt das und danach bin ich k.o


----------



## Beam39 (25. November 2014)

Naja, er hält ja auch nur 35kg an jeder Hand und nicht 70kg 

Sixpack finde ich im Übrigen auch völlig unnötig gehyped, kann die Euphorie einen möglichst stählernen Sixpack zu bekommen nicht nachvollziehen.

Für mich hat der Kerl im Video den geilsten Bauch den man haben kann..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zDrwBnpL-Do

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XyZaaH (26. November 2014)

Ich selber finde Sixpacks an sich   nicht extrem geil, aber die Mädels  Ich finde ein breites Kreuz viel besser, und auch diesen "Kobramodus" wenn der Lat beim Anspannen so nach außen geht.


----------



## keinnick (26. November 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Trainieren tu ich mit dem Buch. Sehr empfehlenswert:
> http://www.amazon.de/Fit-ohne-Gerät...id=1416747383&sr=8-1&keywords=fit+ohne+geräte



Das Buch habe ich auch. Die Übungen haben es teilweise echt in sich.  Kann ich auch empfehlen um sich Ideen zu holen um mal abseits vom Studio was zu machen.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Naja, er hält ja auch nur 35kg an jeder Hand und nicht 70kg


Wäre bei weniger Stufen vielleicht möglich, wenn man mir die Weste erst umschnallt, nachdem ich die Hanteln angehoben habe.
Sonst müsste ich 170kg aus dem Kreuz heben, nach jedem Absetzen... Das schaffe ich noch nicht. 

Nebenbei haben die Unterarme selbst jetzt ab der 3./4. Wiederholung zu kämpfen, da ich in kontrolliertem Tempo gehe. Umkippen käme nicht so gut.


----------



## Kinguin (26. November 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Ich selber finde Sixpacks an sich   nicht extrem geil, aber die Mädels  Ich finde ein breites Kreuz viel besser, und auch diesen "Kobramodus" wenn der Lat beim Anspannen so nach außen geht.



Ja aber man trainiert eher für sich selbst,zumindest motiviert mich das mehr ^^ 
Würde glaube ich jeden trainierten Muskel einem trainierten Bauch vorziehen - also Schulter,Brust, usw (wobei ausnahme Nacken)
Hauptsache Bauch ist nicht zu viel fett 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Naja, er hält ja auch nur 35kg an jeder Hand und nicht 70kg
> 
> Sixpack finde ich im Übrigen auch völlig unnötig gehyped, kann die Euphorie einen möglichst stählernen Sixpack zu bekommen nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Für mich hat der Kerl im Video den geilsten Bauch den man haben kann..



Oh stimmt 35 auf beiden Seiten ^^ dann mahcts wieder mehr Sinn
Ehrlich gesagt ist mir der Körper schon zu viel,aber das wohl geschmackssache - muss eher beweglich bleiben und so nen Körper ist mir dann doch zu schwer für meine Sportarten ^^


----------



## Beam39 (26. November 2014)

Das ist, in meinen Augen, nen Aberglaube das kräftigere bzw. Menschen mit mehr Muskeln grundsätzlich unbeweglicher oder langsamer sind als dünnere, das hängt in meinen Augen stark von der Veranlagung ab. Ich war schon immer kräftig gebaut und hab mit 16 Jahren schwergewicht geboxt und selbst der leichteste und flinkste war nie schnell genug.

Ein Kumpel von mir, als Beispiel, spielt hobbymäßig seit kleinauf Fußball, geht ständig laufen und wiegt keine 70kg, ist keine 1.70m groß. Wir sind vor 2 Jahren mal gegeneinander gesprintet weil er mir nicht geglaubt hat das ich verdammt schnell bin trotz meines Gewichts (damals noch 90kg) und auf etwa 50m habe ich bestimmt 2m gut gemacht, der hat da auch nicht schlecht gestaunt.

Träge und langsam sind meist die Leute die vom Körper her eher normal bis dünn sind und dann raufpacken. Die tun sich dann in allem sehr schwer.


----------



## Kinguin (26. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das ist, in meinen Augen, nen Aberglaube das kräftigere bzw. Menschen mit mehr Muskeln grundsätzlich unbeweglicher oder langsamer sind als dünnere, das hängt in meinen Augen stark von der Veranlagung ab. Ich war schon immer kräftig gebaut und hab mit 16 Jahren schwergewicht geboxt und selbst der leichteste und flinkste war nie schnell genug.
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir, als Beispiel, spielt hobbymäßig seit kleinauf Fußball, geht ständig laufen und wiegt keine 70kg, ist keine 1.70m groß. Wir sind vor 2 Jahren mal gegeneinander gesprintet weil er mir nicht geglaubt hat das ich verdammt schnell bin trotz meines Gewichts (damals noch 90kg) und auf etwa 50m habe ich bestimmt 2m gut gemacht, der hat da auch nicht schlecht gestaunt.
> 
> Träge und langsam sind meist die Leute die vom Körper her eher normal bis dünn sind und dann raufpacken. Die tun sich dann in allem sehr schwer.



Kann gut sein,aber die wenigsten Menschen sind so veranlagt,ich kann halt nur von dem sprechen was ich sehe ,aber im Fitnesstudio sieht man viele Kanten zb
Und die sind weder beweglich,noch schnell,noch ausdauernd 
Mir ging es bei der Aussage aber um den Typen im Video,ich weiss zu 100prozent kann ich mir nicht sicher sein,aber ich glaube nicht,dass ich mit so einer Statue Sportarten wie Breakdance oder Kampfsport machen könnte 
Oder Parkour,was ich gern mal vernünftig in Angriff nehmen würde

Es hat schon seine Gründe,warum Sportler in vielen Sportarten eher dünner/definierter bzw weniger muskulös/massiv als Bodybuilder sind
Aber das finde ich nicht schlimm,ich will auch persönlich nicht so massiv sein,mache zwar aktuell Aufbauphase aber im Sommer wird definitiv etwas runterdefiniert
Leute wie Michal Jai White haben meiner Meinung nach den perfekten Körper,aber ist halt Geschmackssache


----------



## Dustin91 (26. November 2014)

Ja, ich finde auch, dass das Geschmackssache ist.
Ich würde z.b. am liebsten so gebaut sein:

http://masspictures.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/DQH0NT0.jpg

Ich will kein Muskelberg sein, aber auch nich so definiert und sehnig. Wobei ich vom Körperbau eh immer schon ein wenig kräftiger war und deshalb vermtl. eher nie so sehnig-muskulös sein werde 
Wie schätzt Ihr den KFA ein, so wie er aufm Foto zu sehen is von Jason Statham? 

Zyzz ist übrigens auch ein polarisierender, cooler Typ gewesen, welcher gut gebaut war.


----------



## XyZaaH (26. November 2014)

Ich trainiere nicht nur für mich selbst 
So wie lazar Angelov siehts meiner Meinung nach am besten aus, aber eher in Richtung weniger


----------



## Kinguin (26. November 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Ich trainiere nicht nur für mich selbst
> So wie lazar Angelov siehts meiner Meinung nach am besten aus, aber eher in Richtung weniger



ja das ist auh kein Problem
Nur ich kenne auch Leute (nicht auf dich bezogen),die nur für zb Mädels ins Training gehen und es dann irgendwann aufgeben
Klar es kann ne Teilmotivation sein,pusht ja auch das Ego aber :
1.Zwar kriegse mehr Beachtung,aber das macht dich zwangsläufig nicht interessanter ^^
2.Ich kenne genug Frauen,die sich Männer wünschen mit geilen Körpern,aber selbst nur drauf achten wenig zu essen  
Statt mal schön squats zu machen (klar muss nicht sein,aber hat schon was )

zu den Idolen:
Leute wie Lazar und Zyzz sind/waren eh praktisch perfektion 
Aber auch Jeff Seid oder Schauspieler wie the Rock sind krass ,nur ist immer die Frage wie viele noch naturell sind in der Szene ,dennoch ist es ne Meisterleistung so krass aufzubauen (TheRock und Zyzz waren es ja nicht soweit ich weiss)
Aber ich finde dennoch Michael Jai White einfach am besten ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (26. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit Jugendtagen mein Vorbild.
Habe auch sehr jung mit  Karate angefangen und möchte spätestens in 2-3 Jahren wieder ein paar Kämpfe bestreiten. Sobald ich mit der Muskulatur und der Kraft zufrieden bin, werde ich auch wieder vermehrt meine Technik trainieren. Einseitiges Training wird mir generell schnell langweilig, daher verschiebe ich den Fokus alle paar Monate wieder zwischen Schnellkraft, Kraft, Ausdauer, Beweglichkeit und Schnelligkeit.


----------



## Beam39 (27. November 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> http://de.web.img3.acsta.net/r_640_600/b_1_d6d6d6/medias/nmedia/18/66/37/54/18929987.jpg
> Seit Jugendtagen mein Vorbild.
> Habe auch sehr jung mit  Karate angefangen und möchte spätestens in 2-3 Jahren wieder ein paar Kämpfe bestreiten. Sobald ich mit der Muskulatur und der Kraft zufrieden bin, werde ich auch wieder vermehrt meine Technik trainieren. Einseitiges Training wird mir generell schnell langweilig, daher verschiebe ich den Fokus alle paar Monate wieder zwischen Schnellkraft, Kraft, Ausdauer, Beweglichkeit und Schnelligkeit.



Meine Rede  Es geht einfach nichts über diese Fitness wenn man mitten im Leistungssport steckt, besonders Kampfsport. Ich vermisse diese Zeiten einfach zutiefst. Ich komm grad erst von nem 3km lauf und mir geht die Pumpe gleich hoch.. Ich muss in solchen Momenten immer an damals denken wo ich einfach losgerannt bin und 7-8km am Stück gelaufen bin als wärs nichts und heute schaffe ich nich mal mehr die Hälfte.

Krafttraining bzw. Bodybuilding war noch nie ne Alternative für mich deswegen mache ich das auch nur mehr halbherzig. Mein Ziel ist es auch wieder in die Form wie damals zu kommen, wird zwar dauern und hart, aber wo ein Wille da ein Weg.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Krafttraining bzw. Bodybuilding war noch nie ne Alternative für mich deswegen mache ich das auch nur mehr halbherzig. Mein Ziel ist es auch wieder in die Form wie damals zu kommen, wird zwar dauern und hart, aber wo ein Wille da ein Weg.


Wenn man es genau nimmt, ist reines Gewichtestämmen auch ziemlich primitiv und extrem repetitiv. Komme mir dabei manchmal wie ein Neandertaler vor.  Nur heiligt der Zweck hier unbedingt die Mittel. Der einzige Spaß besteht darin, dass man weiß, dass es sichtbare Erfolge geben wird. Beim Radfahren kann ich das Tempo genießen, beim Fußball Taktik und Teamplay oder beim Kampfsport die Variation von Angriffen und Verteidigung... (Natürlich alles sehr stark vereinfacht)

Mit dem Motto "No retreat, no surrender" fahre ich in Sachen Training eigentlich ganz gut. Man muss sich das Ziel nur immer vor Augen halten. Irgendwann werde ich dann auch zum Karatetiger.


----------



## Kinguin (27. November 2014)

Fitness alleine finde ich auch nicht so motivierend,aber ich tue es halt um mehr Kraft und Muskeln aufzubauen - bin aber  eher der Einzelsportfan mit Breakdance oder Kampfsport ^^ (Teamsportart im Verein war nie so meins)

Ich bringe mich aber auch ganz gerne immer wieder an meine Grenzen 
No Pain,No Gain  
ich finde es immer recht lustig,dass viele glauben,dass paar mal Fitnesstudio gehen reicht um schnell aufzubauen bzw das alle im Fitnessstudio direkt zu Massetieren werden


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Fitness alleine finde ich auch nicht so motivierend,aber ich tue es halt um mehr Kraft und Muskeln aufzubauen - bin aber  eher der Einzelsportfan mit Breakdance oder Kampfsport ^^ (Teamsportart im Verein war nie so meins)
> 
> Ich bringe mich aber auch ganz gerne immer wieder an meine Grenzen
> No Pain,No Gain
> ich finde es immer recht lustig,dass viele glauben,dass paar mal Fitnesstudio gehen reicht um schnell aufzubauen bzw das alle im Fitnessstudio direkt zu Massetieren werden



Finde den Fitnesstrend aktuell echt ziemlich krass, jeder mit dem man sich unterhält ist in irgendeinem Gym angemeldet und macht auf Profi, hört aber nach 3 Monaten wieder auf, wenn er noch nicht perfekt aussieht. Gerade BB ist ein Sport der sehr viel Disziplin verlangt, aber das wollen manche wohl nicht verstehen 

Meine Idole sind schon länger The Rock und John Cena, sehen beide sehr krass aus und da ich eh nicht so der extrem skinny Eightpack Typ bin, werde ich auch irgendwo in der Nähe landen können, aber ob man und vor allem ich so einen Body ohne Stoff erreichen könnte,  ist halt fraglich, aber wenn ich auch nur 90% so gut aussehe, werde ich damit mehr als zufrieden sein.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. November 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Meine Idole sind schon länger The Rock und John Cena, sehen beide sehr krass aus und da ich eh nicht so der extrem skinny Eightpack Typ bin, werde ich auch irgendwo in der Nähe landen können, aber ob man und vor allem ich so einen Body ohne Stoff erreichen könnte,  ist halt fraglich, aber wenn ich auch nur 90% so gut aussehe, werde ich damit zufrieden sein.


Als ob die keine Steroide genommen hätten, um so auszusehen. Spätstens wenn der Oberarmumfang dem des Kopfes um die Stirn gleicht, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. November 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Als ob die keine Steroide genommen hätten, um so auszusehen. Spätstens wenn der Oberarmumfang dem des Kopfes um die Stirn gleicht, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich.



Naja, The Rock hat das über zwei Jahrzehnte hinweg aufgebaut ...   Wenn du mich zwei Dekaden lang dafür bezahlst, der breiteste Schauspieler der Welt zu sein, kriege ich das vielleicht auch hin


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. November 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Als ob die keine Steroide genommen hätten, um so auszusehen. Spätstens wenn der Oberarmumfang dem des Kopfes um die Stirn gleicht, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich.



Bei John Cena bin ich mir da fast sicher, auf manchen Bildern sieht der einfach zu krass aus, aber the Rock würde ich es sogar zutrauen clean zu sein.


----------



## Beam39 (27. November 2014)

Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft dass du solch ein Level ohne Stoff erreichen kannst!? Natural erreicht man im Bodybuilding extrem schnell die Grenzen des Menschlichen Körpers, deswegen stofft früher oder später ein Bodybuilder der erfolgreich werden will. 

Man sieht doch allein an The Rocks Statue und Muskeln das er auf Stoff ist, da kannst du 30 Jahre trainieren und 500gr Eiweiß am Tag fressen, sowas kriegst du ohne Hilfsmittel nicht hin.

Ganz ehrlich - ich habe gegen Stoff absolut nichts einzuwenden, solange man es ernst meint und auch mit einem Ziel, Disziplin und Obacht benutzt. Aber wer macht das in den Studios schon!? Fangen das Stoffen an bevor sie überhaupt ordentlich trainieren können damit die Brust und die Arme möglichst schnell wachsen - klasse.

Außerdem gibt es keinen Hochleistungssportler der heute nicht irgendwie nachhilft, wer das glaubt sollte den Gedanken schnell abwerfen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. November 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, wenn er stofft, dann aber noch nicht sehr lange, denn ich finde er sieht erst seit 2012/13 so krass aus, kann schon gut sein, aber ich will das nicht glauben , vor allem, da er eigentlich eine gute Genetik hat. Dass im Profisport nachgeholfen wird ist klar, ich habe auch nichts dagegen, aber ich finde es gibt noch einen deutlich Unterschied zwischen jemandem wie Jay Cutler und The Rock. Ich finde Karl Ess erklärt das ganz gut, auch wenn ich sonst nicht viel von ihm halte: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjOp5tVTuTw


----------



## BertB (27. November 2014)

das problem an steroiden ist nicht die cheaterei, 
sondern die erheblichen gesundheitsrisiken und nebenwirkungen


----------



## thunderofhate (27. November 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wenn er stofft, dann aber noch nicht sehr lange, denn ich finde er sieht erst seit 2012/13 so krass aus


Dwayne Johnson ist 2012 40 geworden. Genetik hin oder her. Das ist ein Alter, in dem der Körper eventuell schon seit 10 Jahren immer weniger Hormone zum Aufbau bereitstellt. Und jetzt ist er muskulöser denn je? Wie Beam schon sagte... Da kannst du trainieren und dich ernähren wie du willst, sowas geht nicht natural!
Bei Cena siehst man es übrigens sofort. Da kann man sich ganz sicher sein. ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (27. November 2014)

Ach Quatsch,  so kann doch jeder aussehen, sobald er den Vertrag vom Fitnessstudio unterschrieben hat !  


...  trolololololololol


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. November 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Dwayne Johnson ist 2012 40 geworden. Genetik hin oder her. Das ist ein Alter, in dem der Körper eventuell schon seit 10 Jahren immer weniger Hormone zum Aufbau bereitstellt. Und jetzt ist er muskulöser denn je? Wie Beam schon sagte... Da kannst du trainieren und dich ernähren wie du willst, sowas geht nicht natural!
> Bei Cena siehst man es übrigens sofort. Da kann man sich ganz sicher sein. ^^



Ok, das Alter hatte ich gar nicht bedacht  , jetzt bin ich mir sogar sehr sicher  Jetzt gilt es wohl herauszufinden, wie "nahe" man mit der eigenen Genetik, ohne Stoff, an die heran kommt.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch,  so kann doch jeder aussehen, sobald er den Vertrag vom Fitnessstudio unterschrieben hat !
> 
> 
> ...  trolololololololol



Nein, das geht nur mit dem 720° Paket


----------



## thunderofhate (27. November 2014)

Wo wir grad beim Thema Wrestling sind:
Kommt hier jemand nächstes Wochenende auch zum RocknRoll-Wrestling-Bash in Köln? Bei den Leuten da bin ich mir recht sicher, dass die natural trainiert haben.


----------



## Kinguin (27. November 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Finde den Fitnesstrend aktuell echt ziemlich krass, jeder mit dem man sich unterhält ist in irgendeinem Gym angemeldet und macht auf Profi, hört aber nach 3 Monaten wieder auf, wenn er noch nicht perfekt aussieht. Gerade BB ist ein Sport der sehr viel Disziplin verlangt, aber das wollen manche wohl nicht verstehen



Eben,irgendwie gehen immer mehr Leute pumpen mit jedem Jahr (besobders Neujahr ist es schlimm)
Und nur die wenigsten ziehen es motiviert durch ,ich finde es einfach schlimm,dass viele mit der Einstellung reingehen hauptsache viel Gewicht auf zb Bizeps und da vor sich hinkrüppeln uns es falsch machen 
Oder nur Mädels beindrucken mit nem billigen Sixpack ,was meistens nichtmal richtig durchtrainiert ist bei denen 
aber hauptsache dann jedes Wochenende saufen gehen noch 

Ich meine jeder wie er will,aber man muss auch schin wirklich mehr Disziplin mit sich bringen sonst ändert sich wenig 

ps: klar man sollte es auch nicht übertreiben


----------



## sfc (28. November 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Nein, das geht nur mit dem 720° Paket



Ne, das neue Wunderprogramm heißt Body Select  Verstehe echt nicht, wieso sich so viele Leute davon blenden lassen. Alleine diese dauergeposteten Vorher-/Nacherbilder sind schon so dermaßen dumm-offensichtlich gestellt. "Vorher" total unvorteilhafte Posen mit rausgedrücktem Bauch, runterhängenden Armen bei grottiger Beleuchtung Tage nach dem letzten Training. "Nacher" dann mit Superlicht und angespanntem Body direkt nach dem Training.


----------



## Beam39 (28. November 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> das problem an steroiden ist nicht die cheaterei,
> sondern die erheblichen gesundheitsrisiken und nebenwirkungen



Das ist immer ne Sache der Anwendung. Klar verkrüppeln sich viele Amateure in den Studios den Körper weil sie unverhältnismäßig stoffen + falsch absetzen + falsch trainieren etc. pp. aber die Großen machen das unter ständiger ärztlicher Beobachtung. Da übernehmen die Ärzte praktisch alles, vom spritzen über richtige Dosierungen, Blutbildüberwachung etc. etc. und zu dem ganzen Stoff schlucken die ja auch noch einen Haufen an anderen Vitamincaps und was weiß ich nicht alles was. 

Da gibts doch son Video von Coleman wo er gemütlich vor seiner Glotze hockt und erstmal die Palette voll mit Tabletten rausholt und da gefühlt nen Kilo Tabletten schluckt. 

Dann gehen die auch regelmäßig zu Massagen usw. usw. usw. Was ich damit sagen will ist dass das Risiko ziemlich gedämpft werden kann - wenn mans halt richtig macht. Aber wer von den Normalos hat schon die Zeit respektive das Geld um das machen zu können?



> aber ich finde es gibt noch einen deutlich Unterschied zwischen jemandem wie Jay Cutler und The Rock.



Weißt du was der grundlegendste Unterschied zwischen beiden ist? Jay Cutler verdient damit sein Geld. Seine Arbeit besteht darin sich voll und ganz seinem Körper zu widmen. Ein Dwayne könnte niemals die Intensität und den Aufwand eines Jay Cutlers für seinen Körper aufbringen.

Das ist der Grund warum professionelle Bodybuilder immer so überproportional sein werden, weil sie theoretisch nix anderes tun als den ganzen langen Tag zu fressen. Ich bewundere das wirklich zutiefst.


----------



## Kinguin (28. November 2014)

Ich finde es zwar beeindruckend,was Bodybuilder alles an Disziplin aufbringen,aber irgendwo auch zu krass
Ich achte  fast immer gut drauf auf meine kcal pro Tag zu kommen (natürlich komplexe KH und gute Fette) ,täglich viel Wasser zu trinken und halt auf mein Eiweiss (2g pro kg) zu achten 
Dennoch gibt es auch mal Tage im Monat,wo ich gern auch mal mir was Ungesundes gebe bzw halt nen "Cheat" Day mache 
Perfekt oder zu streng diszipliniert geht nicht und irgendwann würde ich mich selbst bekloppt finden - aber ist wohl Ansichtssache ^^

Man sollte schon sein Bestes geben,aber man sollte auch noch irgendwo Spass an der Sache haben,und da ich damit kein Geld verdiene bin ich auch nicht bereit soviel am tag zu fressen bzw mich perfekt zu ernähren
Wobei nagut ich möchte auch kein Bodybuilder sein oder ein zu krasses Massetier sein,da hat jeder eben seine Traumvorstellung des perfekten Körpers


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Dezember 2014)

Punkt 1: Genetik ist unschlagbar 
Punkt 2: Bleib du selbst und versuch nicht jmd anderes zu werden, erst recht nicht, damit andere dich besser finden.
Punkt 3: Gesundheit > Muskelwachstum (Du hast nur diesen einen Körper)


----------



## Kinguin (2. Dezember 2014)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Genetik ist unschlagbar
> Punkt 2: Bleib du selbst und versuch nicht jmd anderes zu werden, erst recht nicht, damit andere dich besser finden.
> Punkt 3: Gesundheit > Muskelwachstum (Du hast nur diesen einen Körper)



Punkt 1: Trotzdem Genetik ist keine Ausrede - zumindest kann man das nicht zu allem sagen ^^ 
Ich finds manchmal komisch,von einigen Leuten zu hören,dass sie einfach dick sind,weil sie ne schlechte Genetik haben und sich genau in dem Moment den 3.Burger reinziehen 

Punkt 2: Jap ,es geht immer bessser als man selbst,man sollte daher sich nicht ständig mit anderen vergleichen
Hauptsache man übertrifft sich selbst jeden Tag aufs Neue ,absolute Zustimmung 

Punkt 3: wie war,das Leben ist zu kurz und zu schade,man sollte da die richtige Balance finden


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. Dezember 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Trotzdem Genetik ist keine Ausrede - zumindest kann man das nicht zu allem sagen ^^
> Ich finds manchmal komisch,von einigen Leuten zu hören,dass sie einfach dick sind,weil sie ne schlechte Genetik haben und sich genau in dem Moment den 3.Burger reinziehen



Wie eine ''gute'' oder ''schlechte'' Genetik einzuschätzen ist, liegt in den allermeisten Fällen wohl kaum bei der Person selbst. Sowas muss man einfach analysieren. Und Muskelmasse macht noch niemanden zum am krassesten aussehenden Bodybuilder der Welt, jetzt kommt die Genetik ins Spiel. Nämlich wegen der Proportionen, Hast du ein langes Schlüsselbein, eine schmale Hüfte und ein passenden brustkorb, siehst du von natur aus schon breit aus. Hast du dann noch einen gut ausgeprägten latissimus dorsi und eine schöne Brust, wird dich jeder darum beneiden, denn jedes Gramm Fett, dass du verlierst lässt deine Taille etwas schmaler werden wie es deine Genetik zulässt und dich somit sofort breiter aussehen lassen. Immer an das V denken. Und jedes Gramm Muskelmasse, dass du am Oberkörper dann ansetzt lässt dich ebenfalls umso imposanter wirken. Da muss man keine 100kg auf 1,90 wiegen. Ich kenne das von mir selbst, Proportion ist alles, für mich zumindest. Das hat auch mMn mehr mit Bodybuilding zu tun, meißel dir den ästhetischen Körper, den du bedingt von der Genetik erreichen kannst. Masse sieht einfach nicht schön aus, wenn ihr ein Strongmen werden wollt, dann ist das wiederum der richtige Weg, da braucht es nie im Leben eine Low Carb Diät


----------



## thunderofhate (3. Dezember 2014)

Nicht vergessen: Das V steht für den Discopumper. Der Bodybuilder bevorzugt das X!


----------



## >ExX< (3. Dezember 2014)

Genetik ist schon sehr wichtig meiner Meinung, ich hab nen Kumpel der von der Genetik nahezu perfekt ist, der macht den ganzen Tag fast nichts, "lungert" quasi nur rum (geht aber trotzdem arbeiten), ernährt sich schlecht, und ist gerade mal 17 Jahre.
Im Armdrücken zum Beispiel hab ich bei dem keinerlei Chance, trotz 4 Jahren Altersvorteil, kein einziger aus unserem Freundeskreis hat gegen den eine Chance.
Von dem seinen Körperbau können manche Leute trotz jahrelangem Training nur träumen. Hab ihm schon vorgeschlagen dass er mal mitkommen soll trainieren, aber er möchte nicht.

In dem Fitnessstudio wo ich bin ist öfters jemand der wie der letzte Hampel trainiert, schreit bei Übungen die halbe Bude ineinander und bei der Langhantel nimmt der dermaßen Schwung aus dem Rücken mit, das ist unglaublich.
Dachte zu Anfang erst dass er die anderen alle verspotten will, aber bisher zieht er das rigoros durch


----------



## Kinguin (3. Dezember 2014)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wie eine ''gute'' oder ''schlechte'' Genetik einzuschätzen ist, liegt in den allermeisten Fällen wohl kaum bei der Person selbst. Sowas muss man einfach analysieren. Und Muskelmasse macht noch niemanden zum am krassesten aussehenden Bodybuilder der Welt, jetzt kommt die Genetik ins Spiel. Nämlich wegen der Proportionen, Hast du ein langes Schlüsselbein, eine schmale Hüfte und ein passenden brustkorb, siehst du von natur aus schon breit aus. Hast du dann noch einen gut ausgeprägten latissimus dorsi und eine schöne Brust, wird dich jeder darum beneiden, denn jedes Gramm Fett, dass du verlierst lässt deine Taille etwas schmaler werden wie es deine Genetik zulässt und dich somit sofort breiter aussehen lassen. Immer an das V denken. Und jedes Gramm Muskelmasse, dass du am Oberkörper dann ansetzt lässt dich ebenfalls umso imposanter wirken. Da muss man keine 100kg auf 1,90 wiegen. Ich kenne das von mir selbst, Proportion ist alles, für mich zumindest. Das hat auch mMn mehr mit Bodybuilding zu tun, meißel dir den ästhetischen Körper, den du bedingt von der Genetik erreichen kannst. Masse sieht einfach nicht schön aus, wenn ihr ein Strongmen werden wollt, dann ist das wiederum der richtige Weg, da braucht es nie im Leben eine Low Carb Diät



gebe dir recht,will ja selber eher der definierte Typ sein,aber trotzdem noch meinen Sportarten nachgehen können ^^
Also es gibt mir dabei nicht nur um Muskeln,sondern auch um Kraft allgemein 

Aber mit der Genetik meinte ich eher,dass das Leute gerne auch mal ausnutzen
Es geht ja nicht drum,dass Non Plus Ultra zu erreichen,es geht ja darum,sich selbst zu übertreffen
Klar irgendwann stoßt man an seine Grenzen,aber die erreichen nur die wenigsten
Mir gings eher darum,dass das als Ausrede missbraucht wird - wenn ich manchmal höre/lese : ja bei mir bringt Training eh nicht,weil bin von Natur aus dick und verbrenne nur langsam,dann denke ich mir so : ja dann verbrennse langsam,aber du kannst es dennoch schaffen 

Klar man muss nicht,wenn man mit sich zufrieden ist,aber sagen man ist zu dick/dünn,aber im selben Atemzug noch als Entschuldigung Genetik nutzen finde ich irgendwie sinnlos ^^ meine Meinung


----------



## Hydroxid (6. Dezember 2014)

Karl Ess hat jetzt sein Buch "Lifestyler" rausgebracht. Der erste Teil (man kann nur im Kleingedruckten erkennen, dass es sich um eine Bücherreihe und nicht ein einziges Buch handelt) kostet stolze 19,99€. Fünf Bücher soll es geben, also 100€ + jeweils 5€ Versand = 125€


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Dezember 2014)

Wer zahlt denn Versand für Bücher?!


----------



## kero81 (7. Dezember 2014)

Für alle die beim Pumpen auf richtig Geilen Sound stehen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ9VFmd-6ho


----------



## Beam39 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hydroxid schrieb:


> Karl Ess hat jetzt sein Buch "Lifestyler" rausgebracht. Der erste Teil (man kann nur im Kleingedruckten erkennen, dass es sich um eine Bücherreihe und nicht ein einziges Buch handelt) kostet stolze 19,99€. Fünf Bücher soll es geben, also 100€ + jeweils 5€ Versand = 125€



Ich wusste ja bis vor 2-3 Wochen nicht mal wer der Kerl ist bis mein Kumpel mit dem ich trainieren gehe sich extrem über den aufgeregt hat. Hab dann mal nen bisschen über den gelesen und naja, was soll man sagen. Im Grunde hat der Kerl alles richtig gemacht und quasi aus ******** Geld gemacht.



> Für alle die beim Pumpen auf richtig Geilen Sound stehen:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ9VFmd-6ho



Bei mir ist das mit der Musik beim Trainieren sowieso komisch. Ich trainier da teilweise wirklich mit allen möglichen Liedern, kommt immer ganz auf die Stimmung an. Das geht dann von Disturbed über Hans Zimmer bis harten ich-f*ck-deine-mutter-rap und deepe Songs


----------



## Roundy (7. Dezember 2014)

Ohh nice [emoji23] 
Hier meine beiden Favoriten 
Nr1 auch wenns nochnichtmal um sport an sich geht trifft einfach zu:
Fort Minor - Remember The Name (OFFICIAL Video) HD - YouTube
Und Nr2:
Roy Jones - Can't be touched - YouTube

Was hört ihr so beim Training?
Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Dezember 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ohh nice [emoji23]
> Hier meine beiden Favoriten
> Nr1 auch wenns nochnichtmal um sport an sich geht trifft einfach zu:
> Fort Minor - Remember The Name (OFFICIAL Video) HD - YouTube
> ...


Beides sehr gute Tracks, habe ich auch beide irgendwo gespeichert  

Zum Training  bei mir ganz verschieden.  Bei Krafttraining muss es was aggressives sein,  zB einige der härteren oder Trainingsbezogenen Tracks von Kollegah.  
Zum Laufen habe ich meist relativ entspannte Club/Dance Mixe,  bei denen man einfach abschalten kann.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Dezember 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Für alle die beim Pumpen auf richtig Geilen Sound stehen:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ9VFmd-6ho



ich hab mich mega gelacht, als ich den Link von nem Kumpel geschickt bekam und mir das ansah
das ist jetzt auch gar nicht böse gegenüber dem Typen imVideo
Ich fands einfach witzig ^^
Was aber eher nicht so toll finde,sind die teilweise doch übertriebene Haterkommentare
Klar was abzusehen,aber trotzdem muss das ja nicht sein,wobei YT halt


Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich wusste ja bis vor 2-3 Wochen nicht mal wer der Kerl ist bis mein Kumpel mit dem ich trainieren gehe sich extrem über den aufgeregt hat. Hab dann mal nen bisschen über den gelesen und naja, was soll man sagen. Im Grunde hat der Kerl alles richtig gemacht und quasi aus ******** Geld gemacht.



weiss  nicht,was ich von dem Kerl halten soll,wobei ich allgemein nix von diesen 720 Grad Transformationspacks halte usw 
Wirklich mögen tue ich ihn bei seinen Videos nicht,aber Ahnung hat er denk ich mal schon
trotzdem sein Körper ist krass ^^ muss man zugeben 



Roundy schrieb:


> Was hört ihr so beim Training?
> Gruß



Unterschiedlich - English Rap aber an erster Stelle ,grundsätzlich Lieder,die etwas Motivierendes haben zb Kollegah mit seinen Sporttracks (hat ja Stryke schon erwähnt ^^)
Mein Lieblingslied und absoluter Favorit beim Trainieren : Stronger von Kanye West


----------



## Beam39 (8. Dezember 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> trotzdem sein Körper ist krass ^^ muss man zugeben



Das ist ja gerade das was bei mir aneckt. Sein Körper ist ne absolute Null verglichen mit anderen diversen Kerlen. Er hat wohl gegen Anfang seiner Karriere nen  akzeptablen Körper, aber aktuell ist das ne Witzfigur. Da gibts ganz andere Kaliber in seiner Klasse.

Das ist dann auch so ne Sache die mich stört. Kaum hat der Typ die Kohle gesehen hat er den Sport vernachlässigt, wo bitte ist da jetzt noch die Glaubwürdigkeit bei dem? Erst behaupten es seie eine Lebenseinstellung und dann wenns gemütlich wird hinken lassen.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das ist ja gerade das was bei mir aneckt. Sein Körper ist ne absolute Null verglichen mit anderen diversen Kerlen. Er hat wohl gegen Anfang seiner Karriere nen  akzeptablen Körper, aber aktuell ist das ne Witzfigur. Da gibts ganz andere Kaliber in seiner Klasse.
> 
> Das ist dann auch so ne Sache die mich stört. Kaum hat der Typ die Kohle gesehen hat er den Sport vernachlässigt, wo bitte ist da jetzt noch die Glaubwürdigkeit bei dem? Erst behaupten es seie eine Lebenseinstellung und dann wenns gemütlich wird hinken lassen.



Ja gut,klar gibt es noch heftigere Leute,aber so finde ich Karl Ess auch verdammt gut ^^ 
Ich mag seine Videos nicht,also irgendwie redet der mir zu viel und so wirklich sympathisch finde ich den nicht


----------



## Roundy (8. Dezember 2014)

ich hab mir jetzt noch nicht so viele videos von denen gegeben, aber fand die jetzt auch nicht soo beeindruckend was körperbau angeht...
Vor allem der tim gabel, der geht einem ja mal sowasvon auf den sack...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxpVzSCL300&list=TL5hM1O8OE8Ls
ich mein was ist das, dieses dämliche ich pump wärend ich rede, weil ich so geil bin...
Naja aber jedem das seine.
Gruß


----------



## sfc (10. Dezember 2014)

Man muss sich ja nur mal die Leute angucken, die auf Facebook Gabel und Ess geliked haben und dort regelmäßig posten. Sind meistens zwischen 12 und 18 Jahre alt, abgemagert, Legastheniker und anscheinend extrem obrigkeitshörig. Die lassen sich von solchen Leuten halt beeindrucken. Gabels und Ess` Geschäftsmodell basiert eigentlich nur darauf, dass sie Kinder ausnehmen, die auf die fragwürdigen Versprechen reinfallen. Passt natürlich überhaupt nicht zu Karls Linkspartei-Propaganda, wonach der Kapitalismus die Leute ausnehme und doch schön alle die Linke wählen sollen. Ich begreife nur nicht so recht, welche Rolle dieses Undercut-Gossenkind inscope21 in der Clique von denen spielt. Der ist dünn und belegt nur, dass die Supertollpakete nicht das bringen, was die Jünger glauben sollen - auch wenn Gabel seine Form mit denen angeblich innerhalb von zwei Jahren erreicht haben will. 

Wann hören die Leute endlich auf, Schwachköpfe reich und berühmt zu machen? Ich mein, die können nicht mal richtig sprechen und benehmen sich teilweise wie Affen.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Dezember 2014)

Zum Thema Musik:
Ich brauche da etwas, was mich anstachelt. Je rauer, roher, härter und schneller, desto besser wird der Pump bei mir.
Hier gibts den totalen Testoschub:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkChyZDuhaU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaqfcP-PHWY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myBCSr-ba9s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RezR2gMJBQ8

Mittlerer Testoschub:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrHFeilLzas

Der Motivator:
No retreat, no surrender. Lied fängt ab 1:05 an. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi_hW3mUs4E

Bin  nach jeder Trainingseinheit immer extrem geladen und brauche ca. eine Stunde, um wieder runter zu kommen.


----------



## sfc (10. Dezember 2014)

Schlagt mich, aber ich höre in letzter Zeit immer Hörbücher beim Training


----------



## Kinguin (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich brauch mehr was mit motivierenden Text und nem guten Beat - aber so hat eben jeder seinen Musikgeschmack


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Dezember 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich brauch mehr was mit motivierenden Text und nem guten Beat - aber so hat eben jeder seinen Musikgeschmack


Beim Pumpen ist das Hirn so blutleer, dass der Text wenig bringt. Wie soll man da noch auf den Text achten? Da müssen die primitiven Urinstinkte angesprochen werden. Hoch das Gewicht, hoch das Gewicht. Da bleib ich pragmatisch. 
Danach kann ich auch gerne Klassik genießen, sobald sich das Blut in die anspruchsvollleren Regionen zurückzieht. 

Motivierender als im Soundtrack von Karatetiger (No retreat, no surrender) gehts aber mMn nicht. Ist eigentlich in sehr herkömmlichem Englisch gehalten, sodass es jeder verstehen sollte.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Dezember 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Beim Pumpen ist das Hirn so blutleer, dass der Text wenig bringt. Wie soll man da noch auf den Text achten? Da müssen die primitiven Urinstinkte angesprochen werden. Hoch das Gewicht, hoch das Gewicht. Da bleib ich pragmatisch.
> Danach kann ich auch gerne Klassik genießen, sobald sich das Blut in die anspruchsvollleren Regionen zurückzieht.
> 
> Motivierender als im Soundtrack von Karatetiger (No retreat, no surrender) gehts aber mMn nicht. Ist eigentlich in sehr herkömmlichem Englisch gehalten, sodass es jeder verstehen sollte.



Ach geht,zugegeben auf den Text achten tue ich während der Ausführung auch nicht mehr,aber dann stimmt ja der Beat ^^
mein Favorit bleibt kanye west stronger


----------



## newjohnny (12. Dezember 2014)

Das höre ich zur Zeit am liebsten beim Training: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVieHmAeXlI .
Pusht extrem, finde ich .


----------



## Kinguin (12. Dezember 2014)

newjohnny schrieb:


> Das höre ich zur Zeit am liebsten beim Training: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVieHmAeXlI .
> Pusht extrem, finde ich .



das ist ja nice danke ^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. Dezember 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Zum Thema Musik:
> Ich brauche da etwas, was mich anstachelt. Je rauer, roher, härter und schneller, desto besser wird der Pump bei mir.
> Hier gibts den totalen Testoschub:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkChyZDuhaU
> ...



Solche 'Musik' wie du sie nennst wird übrigens auch zu Folterzwecken genutzt :>


----------



## Kinguin (15. Dezember 2014)

Soo langsam bin ich zufrieden mit Körperbau 
Aktuell : 80kilo,ca 15%kfa bei einer Grösse von 1,75  
Ich denke ich mach noch weiter bis Februar ,und dann definiere ich etwas runter für den Sommer
Zugegeben beeindruckend ist das nicht ,aber bin zufrieden vorerst

Macht hier eig wer noch andere Sportarten neben Krafttraining ?
Ich glaube viele machen in Kombi mit Fitness Kampfsport,ich ja ebenso 
Aber ich habe auch lange Breakdance gemacht ,wie siehts bei euch so aus ?


----------



## XyZaaH (15. Dezember 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Soo langsam bin ich zufrieden mit Körperbau
> Aktuell : 80kilo,ca 15%kfa bei einer Grösse von 1,75
> Ich denke ich mach noch weiter bis Februar ,und dann definiere ich etwas runter für den Sommer
> Zugegeben beeindruckend ist das nicht ,aber bin zufrieden vorerst
> ...


Ringen, Tennis, und schwimmen   eigentlich jeden Tag was zu tun


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Dezember 2014)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Solche 'Musik' wie du sie nennst wird übrigens auch zu Folterzwecken genutzt :>


Du musst noch viel lernen, junger Padawan.
Gib dich den niedersten Instinkten hin und lass dich vom Hass leiten. Verlasse das traute Heim und lebe das Gefühl und den Moment. Nur das Extrem läst dich das Leben spüren.
Falls das nicht dein Weg ist, Yoda fragen du musst! 



Kinguin schrieb:


> Macht hier eig wer noch andere Sportarten neben Krafttraining ?


Momentan nutze ich zur weiteren Orientierung die beiden Bücher von Martin Rooney: Warrior Cardio und Training für Warrior.
Die wichtigsten Trainingsziele sind bei mir: Schnelligkeit, Schnellkraft, Ausdauer, Kondition, Beweglichkeit, Koordination, Balance und Kraftzuwachs. Das lässt sich mit Krafttraining allein nicht abdecken. Daher ja, alles, was ich zum Erreichen dieser Ziele brauche. Danach gehts vermehrt an die Technik, da ich wieder auf halbwegs gescheitem Niveau an Wettkämpfen im Kampfsport teilnehmen möchte.
Über den Sommer bin ich vermehrt Rudern und Radfahren. Im Keller nutze ich nebenbei Boxsack und Boxbirne. Die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein lohnt sich bei mir aus zeitlicher Sicht nicht.
War letztens auf nem Bauhof und habe mit Traktorreifen trainiert. Macht echt extrem viel Spaß und ist mal ne Abwechslung zum dumpfen Kreuzheben.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Dezember 2014)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Solche 'Musik' wie du sie nennst wird übrigens auch zu Folterzwecken genutzt :>



Ich würde sehr gerne "Gefällt mir" drücken, aber irgendwie finde ich den Button dazu nicht mehr


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich wünschte ich würde zu SPort kommen ....  Ich würde eignetlich total gerne noch vor dem schlafen gehen eine Runde Joggen gehen,  aber ich hab noch so viel zu tun ...  und ich muss auch ein Minimum an Schlaf am Tag zusammen bekommen :/


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich war vorgestern mal wieder nach langer Zeit joggen. Nach 1,5 Km musste ich erst Mal ewig gehen, weil einfach meine Unterschenkel so verkrampft waren 
Hab für 4,5 Km bisschen mehr als 30 Minuten gebraucht. In meiner besten Zeit habe ich 45 Minuten für 9,1 Km auf leicht hügeligem Terrain gebraucht.
Oder auch 12 Km in 80 Minuten mit 15 Kg Rucksack und Kampfstiefeln. Ja, damals (2011) war ich noch fit


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Dezember 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Oder auch 12 Km in 80 Minuten mit 15 Kg Rucksack und Kampfstiefeln. Ja, damals (2011) war ich noch fit


Oh, ein Kamerad.
Seid ihr auch den 30er mit Marschgepäck gelaufen? Damals (08/09) war ich noch kein Brocken und konnte laufen ohne Ende. War mit einer Freundin von den Offiziersanwärtern in knapp über 3h angekommen.


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Dezember 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Oh, ein Kamerad.
> Seid ihr auch den 30er mit Marschgepäck gelaufen? Damals (08/09) war ich noch kein Brocken und konnte laufen ohne Ende. War mit einer Freundin von den Offiziersanwärtern in knapp über 3h angekommen.



Ne, den haben wir nicht mehr gemacht. Das längste waren 20 Km mit voller Ausrüstung nach einem Biwak. Also so um die 30 Kg waren es ungefähr, weil der Rucksack rappelvoll war (wie gesagt Biwak, Winter-AGA, FschJg, da musste alles mit  ).
Ich bin halt so ein Mensch, der zu Sport gezwungen werden muss. In der Grundausbildung sind wir 2-3 mal die Woche joggen gegangen, oder halt auch im Laufschritt von und zur Schießbahn verlegt, Kameraden getragen, Ausrüstung geschleppt,
Körperübungen gemacht etc. War alles schön und gut, habe ich alles mitgemacht und war auch fit. Ging halt aber nur so gut, weil quasi der Zwang da war  Als dann der Zwang vorbei war, habe ichs schleifen lassen und wurde wieder unfit.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Dezember 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ne, den haben wir nicht mehr gemacht. Das längste waren 20 Km mit voller Ausrüstung nach einem Biwak. Also so um die 30 Kg waren es ungefähr, weil der Rucksack rappelvoll war (wie gesagt Biwak, Winter-AGA, FschJg, da musste alles mit  )


Ja, hatte ich während der Grundausbildung auch. Du warst nicht zufällig in Idar-Oberstein stationiert? Nur war es dort auf dem Weg zum und vom Biwak nicht nur etwas, sondern ziemlich hügelig. Der Marsch nach dem Biwak war so in etwas das härteste, was ich jemals machen durfte, da ich ihn erkältet und mit Fieber lief.  Hätte zwar verzichten können, aber das Ego wollte unbedingt. Unsere Gruppe mit einem Fallschirmjäger als GF musste den anderen natürlich zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt und lief ohne richtige Pause in höherem Tempo... Mir wird heute noch ganz komisch, wenn ich dran denke.


----------



## Kinguin (16. Dezember 2014)

Wow was ihr da erzählt klingt echt hart  
Finde ich aber auch gut,dass man mehr als nur reines Pumpen macht
ich sehe immer mehr Leute davon ,die das aber dann meistens auch nicht konsequent durchziehen und dann auch noch in anderen Bereichen deutlich schwächeln


----------



## >ExX< (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde auch supergerne irgendnen Sport machen, ausser nen paar Gewichte hoch und runterzuhebeln.

Aber dann wäre mein Kaloriendefizit noch größer, deshalb leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Dezember 2014)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Aber dann wäre mein Kaloriendefizit noch größer, deshalb leider nicht möglich.



dann isst du eben noch viel mehr 
Nein Spass,ich verstehe schon was du meinst,habe auch meine Sportarten wie Break oder Kampfsport pausiert,aber ich werd sie bald auch wieder aufnehmen
Es kommt halt drauf an,wie weit man aufbauen will und wie halt auch die eigene Genetik mitspielt


----------



## Larsson92 (18. Dezember 2014)

Müsste auch mal wieder Sport treiben :X
Seit ich umgezogen bin, hab ich locker 10kg zugenommen aaaaaaahhh


----------



## Kinguin (4. Januar 2015)

Was einem im Januar stört ,ist immer der immense Zulauf im Studio  (neues Jahr,neue Vorsätze)
An sich habe ich nix gegen,wenn man mehr Sport machen will - aber die ersten paar Wochen des neuen Jahres gibts echt immer soviele neue Leute ,teilweise echt voll
Das Gute ist ,ich trainiere überwiegend mit freien Gewichten,da gehen die meisten ja anfangs noch nicht dran


----------



## Zocker_Boy (4. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ja, hatte ich während der Grundausbildung auch. Du warst nicht zufällig in Idar-Oberstein stationiert? Nur war es dort auf dem Weg zum und vom Biwak nicht nur etwas, sondern ziemlich hügelig. Der Marsch nach dem Biwak war so in etwas das härteste, was ich jemals machen durfte, da ich ihn erkältet und mit Fieber lief.  Hätte zwar verzichten können, aber das Ego wollte unbedingt. Unsere Gruppe mit einem Fallschirmjäger als GF musste den anderen natürlich zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt und lief ohne richtige Pause in höherem Tempo... Mir wird heute noch ganz komisch, wenn ich dran denke.


Oje, wie sich das anhört 
Ich bin eigentlich ganz froh, dass mich der Verein wegen der ständigen Reduzierung des Wehrdienstes gar nicht mehr gebraucht hat


----------



## Zocker_Boy (4. Januar 2015)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Müsste auch mal wieder Sport treiben :X
> Seit ich umgezogen bin, hab ich locker 10kg zugenommen aaaaaaahhh


10 kg bei welcher Größe und welchem Ausgangsgewicht? Ich wette die 10 kg sieht man bei dir gar nicht


----------



## Kinguin (6. Januar 2015)

Ich frag mich ja immer wieder ,warum Anfänger schon so früh mit dem 4er Split anfangen bzw sogar den 5er Split nehmen 
Diese Denkweise, das häufiges Besuchen des Fitnessstudios sowie das Splitten so groß wie möglich zum besten Erfolg führt, verstehe ich nicht
Auch fehlen da oftmals die Grundübungen,oder es kommt zu einer falschen Ausführung, sich dann aber wundern, warum es nicht klappt ...naja


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Januar 2015)

5er Split?
Ich trainiere seit jeher im 3er Split. Mittlerweile mit 6 Trainingstagen die Woche.  Somit gibt es für die nicht mobilisierten und im Idealfall an den anderen Tagen nur als stabilisierend genutzten Muskelpartien 2-3 Regenerationstage. Ich mag freie Tage ohne Training nicht. Deswegen beschränke ich mich auf einen.
Der Umstieg war hart und man muss schauen, ob die Muskulatur und der restliche Körper das mitmachen. Aber wenn man mal drin ist, passt es.

Gegen Weihnachten hat die Gesundheit mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, sodass ich 2 Wochen Pause hatte. Ich fühle mich grad so verdammt schwach. 
Jetzt wieder auf das vorherige Niveau zu kommen, dauert locker 3-4 Wochen.


----------



## taks (6. Januar 2015)

Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit Rudergeräten oder kann mir sagen ob das hier etwas taugt?

https://www.galaxus.ch/de/s3/produc...chwarz-rudergeraet-2758790?tagIds=344-313-376


----------



## Roundy (6. Januar 2015)

Müsste, mir ist noch ned klar aus was der Seilzug besteht, wir haben im Bootshaus den Vorgänger und da besteht der aus ner Kette.. richtig stabil.
(Hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut, dürfte die Gleiche sein (so ähnlich wie ne Fahrradkette))
Ist auf jedenfall das Edle unter den Ergos und kann man sich glaub ich
ohne bedenken kaufen.
Ich würde allerdings trotzdem mal Proberudern, ist ja auch ned wenig Geld.
Hier wäre das glaub neueste Modell: Dynamic | Concept2
Ich würde allerdings das von dir rausgesuchte nehmen...
Musst aber selber entscheiden, wie gesagt bei Gelegenheit testen.
Concept ist auf jeden Fall im Leistungssport ein großer Name, die stellen auch Skulls her.
Gruß


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Januar 2015)

Gehe auch davon aus, dass das ein gutes Gerät sein wird. 
Ich habe bei mir im Zimmer ein Coach E von Kettler. Hatte damals um die 900€ gekostet, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Bin damit vollstens zufrieden.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute!
Habe jetzt mal angefangen meine Nahrungsaufnahme zu tracken, weil ich ein wenig abspecken möchte.
Trainieren tu ich mich Fit ohne Geräte, d.h. jeden 2. Tag ist Training angesagt.
Bin 23, 83 Kg schwer, 177 cm groß.

Wie groß sollte das täglich Kaloriendefizit denn ungefähr sein? Mehr als 500 kcal wären ja eher kontraproduktiv, oder?
Und welche Seite gibt mir ungefähr meinen Kalorienbedarf richtig an?
Auf diversen Seiten schwanken die Angaben zwischen 2400-2700. Weiß also nicht an was ich mich genau halten soll.
Und immer gleiches Defizit oder mehr essen an Trainingstagen?


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Januar 2015)

Bei den Fragen klemme ich mich mal dazu,  ich habe mittlerweile die 90KG überschritten   So langsam muss ich auch mal wieder was tun ...


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Bei den Fragen klemme ich mich mal dazu,  ich habe mittlerweile die 90KG überschritten   So langsam muss ich auch mal wieder was tun ...



Ich habe gemerkt, dass ich abspecken muss, weil ich kaum noch in meine Motorradlederkombi passe, welche ich erst im August gekauft habe 
Die Feiertage haben mich echt fett gemacht, genau wie die Lernerei für die Uni.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Januar 2015)

Ist bei mir genauso.

Ich glaube, ich werde mal meine Schwester fragen,  die kennt sich da besser aus als ich


----------



## Kinguin (7. Januar 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Habe jetzt mal angefangen meine Nahrungsaufnahme zu tracken, weil ich ein wenig abspecken möchte.
> Trainieren tu ich mich Fit ohne Geräte, d.h. jeden 2. Tag ist Training angesagt.
> Bin 23, 83 Kg schwer, 177 cm groß.



Also mehr als 500 kcal sollten es nicht sein, aber ich würde es langsam rangehen
Iss erstmal eine Woche normal und guck mal was da so im Schnitt zusammenkommt
Ich wiege 80kg bei 1,75 ,bin 20, und essen so täglich 3000kcal im Schnitt

Ich würde mich aber nicht allzu sehr auf kcal Zählen verlassen, das ganze sind nur Richtwerte
Genauso wie zb KFA 
Wenn du clean isst und ordentlich trainiert, müsste das Fett von allein runtergehen ^^ (in Kombi mit Kraftausdauer sowieso)


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Januar 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wie groß sollte das täglich Kaloriendefizit denn ungefähr sein? Mehr als 500 kcal wären ja eher kontraproduktiv, oder?
> Und welche Seite gibt mir ungefähr meinen Kalorienbedarf richtig an?
> Auf diversen Seiten schwanken die Angaben zwischen 2400-2700. Weiß also nicht an was ich mich genau halten soll.
> Und immer gleiches Defizit oder mehr essen an Trainingstagen?


Dein Kalorienbedarf hängt von deinem Körpergewicht und deiner sportlichen Aktivität ab.
Schau dir doch einfach mal an, was du täglich zu dir nimmst. Wenn du momentan dein Gewicht konstant hältst, hätte jede Reduktion deiner Nahrungszufuhr bereits ein Abnehmen zur Folge.  Zum selben Ergebnis würde bei gleich bleibender Ernährung größerer sportliche Aktivität führen.
Ein kg Fett hat (glaube ich) ca. 9000 kcal. Als ich mal für einen anstehenden Kampf abspecken musste, habe ich 4kg in 2 Wochen verloren. Wäre ein tägliches Minus von ca. 2500 kcal. 

Mein erster Tipp wäre: Unabhängig von irgendwelchen Zahlen, die dir nicht wirklich weiter helfen, würde ich einfach versuchen, an einer oder beiden Schrauben vorsichtig zu drehen. Mehr Sport bei gleicher Ernährung, weniger Essen bei gleich bleibender Aktivität oder direkt etwas mehr Sport samt weniger Essen.
Des weitern wäre es hilfreich, wenn du deine sonstigen Essgewohnheiten und deine Aktivität etwas genauer erläutern könntest.
Denn kcal ist nicht immer kcal. Kurzkettige Kohlenhydrate werden leichter verbrannt als langkettige... Das wichtigste ist, dass du dich gesund ernährst (ja, lässt sich einfach sagen), denn ein zu starkes Kaloriendefizit schwächt das Immunsystem und kann auch andere unangenehme Folgen für den Körper haben.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Des weitern wäre es hilfreich, wenn du deine sonstigen Essgewohnheiten und deine Aktivität etwas genauer erläutern könntest.
> Denn kcal ist nicht immer kcal. Kurzkettige Kohlenhydrate werden  leichter verbrannt als langkettige... Das wichtigste ist, dass du dich  gesund ernährst (ja, lässt sich einfach sagen), denn ein zu starkes  Kaloriendefizit schwächt das Immunsystem und kann auch andere  unangenehme Folgen für den Körper haben.



Also sportlich werden die nächsten zwei Wochen Intervallsätze  gemacht für Arme, Beine und Core. Übungen und Trainingsplan aus dem Buch  "Fit ohne Geräte".
Gestern (Di) waren z.B. Liegestütz, military press, enger Liegestütz und Trizepsdip dran. Morgen sind dann die Beine dran.

Essen  ist immer wieder mal anders. Öfters mal ne TK-Pizza (1 mal die Woche),  Fleisch (meist Huhn oder Schwein) mit Reis, Nudeln oder Gemüse,  Maultaschen (eigtl. auch fast jede Woche, weil schnell zubereitet  ),  Abends öfter einfach mal ne große Schüssel Salat mit Thunfisch, Feta  etc.  Seit paar Wochen esse ich abends nach dem Training auch einfach  mal ne Packung körnigen Frischkäse mit Tomate, Gurke etc. Obst esse ich  eher wenig. Ab und zu vllt. mal ne Banane, aber das wars.
Wenn ich mal keine Lust auf Kochen habe, gibt es auch mal Backfisch oder Schlemmerfilet etc.
Süßigkeiten esse ich eher weniger in letzter Zeit, weil ich es meist schaffe, der Versuchung beim Einkauf, zu widerstehen 

Essgewohnheit ist eher so, dass ich an den Tagen, an denen ich keine Uni habe, etwas länger schlafe und dann so um 12 Mittag esse, also kein Frühstück habe.
Aber da ich an solchen Tagen auch länger wach bleibe, komme ich dennoch auf 3-4 Mahlzeiten am Tag.

Wenn Uni ist, dann frühstücke ich so um 8, esse dann gegen 12-13 Uhr Mittag, nachmittags n kleinen Snack und dann so 19-19:30 Abendessen.


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Januar 2015)

Krafttraining lässt sich eher schlecht mit einem Kaloriendefizit verbinden. Wenn es dir um die Fitness allein geht, könntest du deine Übungen schon durchziehen und gleichzeitig im Kaloriendefizit sein. Ich würde dann jedoch auf jeden Fall darauf achten, dass man genug Eiweiß zu sich nimmt. Abends dann eher wenig Kohlenhydrate.
Zum reinen Abspecken sind Ausdauer oder Kraftausdauer Übungen am besten geeignet. Sei es nun Schwimmen, Rudern, Radfahren oder Joggen. Dort verbrennt man recht viel ohne großen Aufwand. Was auch sehr gut funktioniert, wovon ich allerdings kein Freund bin, ist Frühsport auf den leeren Magen. Da geht es nämlich direkt an die Fettreserven, da der Körper auf nichts anderes zurückgreifen kann. Es sei denn, man hat sich den Abend zuvor sehr reichlich gegönnt. 
Regelmäßige und feste Mahlzeiten helfen dem Körper auch, besser zu verbrennen. Aber als Student weiß ich auch, dass sowas fast unmöglich ist.

Was ich jedem empfehlen kann, dem der Sport wichtiger ist als das schnelle Vergnügen am Essen: Auf Fertigprodukte komplett oder so oft wie möglich verzichten. Durch die Verarbeitung verlieren alle Lebensmittel an Wertigkeit. Nicht nur Vitamine, auch wichtige Bausteine wie Kohlenhydrate, Eiweiße oder Fette sind davon betroffen. Daher liefern einem unter anderem Reis und Hafer auch das beste Fundament für eine Ernährung, die das Training optimal unterstützt. Ist man weniger wertige Lebensmittel, muss man sich unnötigerweise mehr davon reinpfeffern...

edit: Auf den Hafer sollte man aber unbedingt verzichten, wenn man abnehmen will. Gilt auch fürs Müsli. ^^


----------



## taks (7. Januar 2015)

Danke für eure Hilfe. 
Werde mir das Ding mal irgendwo anschauen/ausprobieren gehen. 
Muss sowieso schauen ob ich nicht die "verlängerte" Variante bestellen muss ^^

Hab im Moment 101Kg auf 195cm verteilt. Ziel ist <95kg.
Werde euch berichten sobald ich das Ding angeschafft habe


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Januar 2015)

Auf 195cm ist das aber auch nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## taks (7. Januar 2015)

Meine Hosen sagen etwas anderes


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Januar 2015)

das öhm ...   kommt mir gerade sehr bekannt vor


----------



## Jolly91 (7. Januar 2015)

Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als nach einem 90 Minütigen Training, bestehend aus 12 Sätzen Kreuzheben, 6 Sätzen Military Press und einem Satz Klimmzüge im Obergriff vom Keller rauf zu kommen, sich zu duschen, und dann eine 900g Eierspeiße mit 5 Broten und 1/4L Milch zu essen, und dann eine Stunde später gegen 21:30 Uhr greifst du dir an den Hals und denkst dir, das ist jetzt aber ein richtig guter Scherz.

Da hebst du wie ein Berserker von 51Kg bis 151Kg auf Wiederholungen im Keller nach Gefühl alles auf was da liegt, und dann 2h später fängt alles mit einem Halsweh an, so als wäre man gegen eine Betonwand gelaufen. Dabei war man kurz vorher noch voller Energie. 

Ich hab mir anfangs November die linke Rotationsmanschette überdehnt, und nicht´s zu tun wäre der größte Fehler, ein Doktor kann dir nur was empfehlen, aber draufkommen muss man selber wie man das macht, im moment ist es zu 85% wieder Einsatzbereit. Ich musste ja die Ellbogen beim Bankdrücken im Aufwärmsatz bei 81Kg nah an den Körper ran, und die Ellbogen waren ja auch an unterer Position, das war wohl zu viel Last. So einen Fehler mach ich nicht mehr.  

L-Flys sind eine Wunderwaffe und das beste was man für die Rotationsmanschetten tun kann.


----------



## sfc (7. Januar 2015)

Wie kann man denn alleine über die Feiertage so sehr zunehmen, dass einem die Kleidung net mehr passt? ^^ 

Aber mal was anders: Gehen euch manche im Studio eigentlich auch so auf den Keks? Die Tage war im Freihantelbereich mal wieder Gruppe, die sich gegenseitig in einem fort vorgeheult und -gelogen hat, warum man bei dieser und jener Übung nicht mehr so viel schafft, warum man bestimmte Sachen auslässt und dass man ja leider so viele Kilos abgenommen habe, hingegen "damals" noch habe so viel drücken können. Kann man kaum hinhören, so peinlich sind die Jammerlappen immer. Aber Hauptsache das Karl Ess`sche Shrdd-Shirt haben sie an  Am We warn da irgendwelche Kiddies unterwegs, die alles eingenässt haben, weil sie ständig gegen ihre Pullen gelaufen sind. Dann hat noch einer dem anderen beim Trainieren ständig den Finger ins Ohr gesteckt. Entsprechend laut wurde da genölt und gegibbelt. 

Irgendwie haben es sich die Leute auch mal wieder abgewöhnt, die Hanteln nach dem Training ordentlich einzuräumen. Die liegen sowieso jedes Mal woanders, mittlerweile werden sie net mal paarweise wieder zurückgelegt. Das ist extrem nervig, wenn man die Sätze mit unterschiedlichem Gewicht macht und dann ewig rumsuchen muss. 

Und noch ein anderes Thema: Was ist eigentlich mit Karl Ess passiert? Seit er sein komisches Paket verkauft, hatte der ja in sehr kurzer Zeit deulich an Masse und Definition zugelegt. Auf einmal ist bei ihm fast alles wieder dahin. Masse runter und Defi total im Arsch  Hat der vegane Naturalking etwa seinen Stoff abgesetzt?


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Januar 2015)

Solche Kiddies gibts bei uns zum Glück nicht allzu viele,  aber man sollte sie trotzdem allesamt rausschmeißen.

Mir geht bei uns am meisten auf den Keks,  dass der Freihantelbereich immer total überlaufen ist und quasi nicht gelüftet oder klimatisiert wird.  

Die Leute sind an und für sich ok,  wobei ich auch zeitlich auch immer zu recht unüblich Zeiten trainiere (meist sehr spät).  Ich habe beim Training gerne meine Ruhe und möglichst wenig Wartezeiten.   Und zu den Zeiten ist das halbwegs möglich, da sind dann maximal 5 Leute dort die alle sehr fokussiert ihr eigenes Ding machen und niemand stört sich gegenseitig.


----------



## Kinguin (7. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> 5er Split?
> Ich trainiere seit jeher im 3er Split. Mittlerweile mit 6 Trainingstagen die Woche.  Somit gibt es für die nicht mobilisierten und im Idealfall an den anderen Tagen nur als stabilisierend genutzten Muskelpartien 2-3 Regenerationstage. Ich mag freie Tage ohne Training nicht. Deswegen beschränke ich mich auf einen.
> Der Umstieg war hart und man muss schauen, ob die Muskulatur und der restliche Körper das mitmachen. Aber wenn man mal drin ist, passt es.
> 
> ...



6 mal ist krass, ich geh 4mal mache aber auch einen 2er Split aktuell - das zieht auch gut und ich steiger mich noch gut 
Dennoch einen 5er Split bzw einen 4er Split finde ich aber Anfängern unnötig, klar kann man damit Erfolg haben aber ich finde diese Splits nicht gut 

Ansonsten ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass 1-2 Wochen Trainingspause wenig Unterschied machen 
Wenn ich 80kg drücke, dann werde ich das nach 2 Wochen auch wieder Schnell schaffen,vllt nicht unbedingt am 1.Trainingstag
Genauso nehme ich weder schnell zu noch schnell ab, ist wohl bei jedem unterschiedlich

 @ Was die Sache mit den Kindern betrifft, einfach abends so um 20 Uhr gehen, Problem gelöst die meisten sind da eh weg, weil sie morgen Schule haben 
Bin selber nur 20,aber was einige den an den Tag legen, genauso wie das sich 5 Freunde eine Hantelbank teilen 
Naja abends so ist es dafür schön leer


----------



## Zocker_Boy (7. Januar 2015)

@taks Also ich finde das bei deiner Größe eigentlich ok. Was soll dann ich sagen, mit 106 kg auf 186 cm? 
War Montag und heute auch wieder trainieren. Schon sehr interessant, dass da gerade im Januar jedes mal neue Gesichter im Studio auftauchen ^^ Mal abwarten, wie viele davon ich noch sehen werde, wenn der Fasching vorbei ist 

Ich kann übrigens ohne Witz nicht so recht nachvollziehen, warum manche jammern, dass sie über Weihnachten immer zunehmen. Bei mir isses andersrum, ich werd eher im Sommer fett 
Begründung:
=> Im Sommer trinkt man viel mehr als im Winter, und zwar nicht nur Wasser, sondern auch Dinge wie Eistee, kühles Bier, eisgekühlte Cola, Milchshakes und Cocktails bei diversen Parties. Diese flüssigen Kalorien sind nicht zu unterschätzen.
=> Im Sommer isst man mehr Zeug zwischendurch, weil man oft auf Achse ist: Hier Popcorn aufm Volksfest, dort ein Würstchen im Stadion, dann ein Eis oder sonstwas. Im Winter isst man zwar meistens deftigere Hauptmahlzeiten, aber weniger Zwischenmahlzeiten.
=> Was an Advent und Weihnachten die Kekse sind, ist im Sommer das Eis. Macht kaum nen Unterschied.
=> Im Gegensatz dazu muss im Winter der Körper mehr heizen als im Sommer, damit man nicht friert (erhöhter Grundbedarf)

Bei uns gibt's an Heiligabend fast immer Würstchen mit Kartoffelsalat und Weihnachten Hähnchen oder Ente. Das sind aber trotzdem auch keine Menüs, die einem von jetzt auf nachher 5 kg mehr auf den Hüften bescheren. Also ich versteh's nicht


----------



## >ExX< (7. Januar 2015)

Ich kann immer schön so viel essen wie ich will, selbst wenn ich den ganzen Tag nur im Bett liege 

Bei uns im Studio waren montag auch jede Menge leute, aber was ich immer nicht verstehe ist, dass die leute das einfach nicht durchziehen.
Ich meine Bewegung und körperliche Anstrengung find ich toll, ich freue mich sogar immer wenn ich mir mal nen Muskelkater antrainiert habe.

Mögen die Leute das Gefühl nicht oder ist ihre Faulheit echt so groß?


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Januar 2015)

Meiner  Erfahrung nach ist das Problem immer, sich aufzuraffen und anzufangen.  Wenn man einmal dabei ist, macht Sport fast immer Spaß,  weil man sich einfach in seinem eigenen Körper wohlfühlt.


----------



## Kinguin (7. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Meiner  Erfahrung nach ist das Problem immer, sich aufzuraffen und anzufangen.  Wenn man einmal dabei ist, macht Sport fast immer Spaß,  weil man sich einfach in seinem eigenen Körper wohlfühlt.



Ich glaube aber das Problem idt eher die Abwechlsung 
ich sehe oft Leute im Fitnessstudio,die einfach keine Lust haben,vllt wäre eine andere Sportart besser für sie
Sport ist so unglaublich virlfältig,da ist bestimmt für jeden was dabei
manche machen auch strikt monate lang den selben Plan,fragen sich dann warum sie stagnieren,einfach mehr Abwrchslung generell einbauen
auch fitness bietet da genug ^^
Und was auch gut wäre,sich selbst übertreffen nicht andere,manche Leute träumen davon nach 2 Wochen den selben Körper zu haben ,wie Leute im Fernsehen, dieses Niveau braucht Monate bis Jahre 
alles auch eine Sache der Gene klar,aber eben nicht nur

Ps: ich kann viel essen ,wenn ich nur sauber esse,geht da richtig viel rein - und ich werd nicht dick 
Wer sauber ist ,also langkettige KH ,gesunde Fette und Eiweiss der wird wenig Fett bis gar keins ansetzen ^^ vorausgesetzt man ttainiert auch ordebtlich
dann kann man sich auch mal nen Cheatday gönnen


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ansonsten ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass 1-2 Wochen Trainingspause wenig Unterschied machen
> Wenn ich 80kg drücke, dann werde ich das nach 2 Wochen auch wieder Schnell schaffen,vllt nicht unbedingt am 1.Trainingstag
> Genauso nehme ich weder schnell zu noch schnell ab, ist wohl bei jedem unterschiedlich


Reine Pause ist eine Sache. Ich hab mich allerdings kaum bewegt, weil ich dermaßen krank war. Bin auch jetzt noch leicht geschwächt.
Gestern Abend bin ich dann ne kleine Runde gejoggt. Werde ich heute wieder machen und mit paar Hantelübungen verbinden, damit ich wieder rein komme.
Vom Körpertyp her nehme ich ziemlich schnell zu und ab. Ist in der Aufbauphase praktisch und während des Definierens auch. 



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Ich kann übrigens ohne Witz nicht so recht nachvollziehen, warum manche jammern, dass sie über Weihnachten immer zunehmen. Bei mir isses andersrum, ich werd eher im Sommer fett
> Begründung:
> => Im Sommer trinkt man viel mehr als im Winter, und zwar nicht nur Wasser, sondern auch Dinge wie Eistee, kühles Bier, eisgekühlte Cola, Milchshakes und Cocktails bei diversen Parties. Diese flüssigen Kalorien sind nicht zu unterschätzen.
> => Im Sommer isst man mehr Zeug zwischendurch, weil man oft auf Achse ist: Hier Popcorn aufm Volksfest, dort ein Würstchen im Stadion, dann ein Eis oder sonstwas. Im Winter isst man zwar meistens deftigere Hauptmahlzeiten, aber weniger Zwischenmahlzeiten.
> ...


Ich gehöre zu den Leuten, die nicht ansatzweise nachvollziehen können, wie man im Sommer zunehmen kann, außer man betreibt richtigen Kraftsport.

- das Wetter lädt einen doch wirklich dazu ein, sich mehr zu bewegen. Viele Sportarten, denen man im Winter nicht gut nachgehen kann, sind im Sommer problemlos möglich
- wer im Sommer Eistee und süße "Kacke" trinkt, kann dies doch auch im Winter tun. Machst du dein Trinkverhalten von der Außentemperatur abhängig?
- die aufgeührten Zwischenmahlzeiten sind ja auch total subjektiv. Dem könnte man entgegnen, dass Winter die Zeit des süßen Gebäcks ist. Dass es zu dieser Zeit viele Lebkuchen und sonstige Spezialitäten gibt, die zu anderen Zeiten schlicht nicht auf dem Markt sind, ist Fakt. Was man allein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt so alles verputzen kann. Unter anderem auch Glühwein. Eine Kalorienbombe
- Wer isst im Sommer täglich Eis?  Und wieso tut er das nicht im Winter? 
- im Sommer fährt man Strecken mit dem Fahrrad oder geht zu Fuß, wo man sich im Winter auf sein Auto oder den Bus verlässt

Wie man sieht, komplett subjektiv.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Reine Pause ist eine Sache. Ich hab mich allerdings kaum bewegt, weil ich dermaßen krank war. Bin auch jetzt noch leicht geschwächt.
> Gestern Abend bin ich dann ne kleine Runde gejoggt. Werde ich heute wieder machen und mit paar Hantelübungen verbinden, damit ich wieder rein komme.



Hm kann schon gut sein,aber so krank bin ich grundsätzlich nie ^^



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Vom Körpertyp her nehme ich ziemlich schnell zu und ab. Ist in der Aufbauphase praktisch und während des Definierens auch.



Das ist echt praktisch,trainiere erst seit fast 8 Monaten jetzt und bin bisher zufrieden ,obwohl ich meine Fortschritte langsam finde


----------



## Dustin91 (8. Januar 2015)

So Leute!
Habe jetzt mal anfangen die Ernährung aufzuschreiben. Ich zeig Euch einfach mal die letzten 3 Tage. Vorgestern war ja Trizeps-Training dran mit Liegestütz, Military press, enger Liegestütz und Trizeps dip.
Heute war leg day mit Kniebeugen mit Ausfallschritt und 3 Sek. Haltezeit am tiefsten Punkt (mit 10 Kg Rucksack), seitlicher Ausfallschritt mit 6 Sek. Haltezeit am tiefsten Punkt (auch 10 Kg Rucksack), 
gesprungene Kniebeuge mit 6 Sek. Haltezeit am tiefsten Punkt und rumänisches Kreuzheben auf einem Kissen.
Von jeder Übung 3 Sätze mit jeweils 12 Wiederholungen. Da brennen dann die Oberschenkel morgen schön 

Und hier, wie gesagt, die Ernährung der letzten 3 Tage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Januar 2015)

Schaffst du es nicht immer morgens zu essen ? ^^ 
ICh finde ein ausgewogenes Frühstück am morgen ist schon wichtig,damit startet man einfach besser in den Tag und hilft dem Stoffwechsel - sollst ja nicht auf Sparflamme laufen 
Ansonsten einige Dinge wie die Sahne oder der Burger stören mich,aber grundsätzlich scheinst du dein Defizit einzuhalten - das Wichtigste ist dabei,das du nicht Hunger verspürst und trotzdem noch gut satt wirst
Ich finde es daher angenehmer über den Tag verteilt kleinere Portionen zu essen beim Abnehmen,aber ist unterschiedlich
Du sagtest ja,dass du Student seist,das kenne ich gut - bin selber einer,und da fällts einem auf Dauer schon manchmal schwer ^^


----------



## Dustin91 (8. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Schaffst du es nicht immer morgens zu essen ? ^^
> ICh finde ein ausgewogenes Frühstück am morgen ist schon wichtig,damit startet man einfach besser in den Tag und hilft dem Stoffwechsel - sollst ja nicht auf Sparflamme laufen
> Ansonsten einige Dinge wie die Sahne oder der Burger stören mich,aber grundsätzlich scheinst du dein Defizit einzuhalten - das Wichtigste ist dabei,das du nicht Hunger verspürst und trotzdem noch gut satt wirst
> Ich finde es daher angenehmer über den Tag verteilt kleinere Portionen zu essen beim Abnehmen,aber ist unterschiedlich
> Du sagtest ja,dass du Student seist,das kenne ich gut - bin selber einer,und da fällts einem auf Dauer schon manchmal schwer ^^



Ja, die ersten beiden Tage hatte ich halt keine Uni und habe bis 11 Uhr geschlafen, dann halt direkt um 11:30 Mittagessen 
Und die 2 Burger habe ich mir nochmal gegönnt, bevor ich jetzt versuche das Defizit einzuhalten.
Wenn ich morgens Uni habe, dann frühstücke ich schon. Wenn nicht, dann schlaf ich halt meist lange, weil ich dann am Tag davor so lange wach war.
Und die Sahne: das war so ein Iglo Kaisergemüse mit so ein paar Würfelchen gefrorenem Rahm. Hat nicht so gut geschmeckt, also werde ich das in Zukunft eh weglassen


----------



## Kinguin (9. Januar 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> .....



das Wichtigste ist nicht Hungern - dich immer satt und fit fühlen und aber halt dein Defizit einhalten (musst dann halt Dinge essen ,die weniger kcal haben aber langanhaltens satt machen)
Wenn du es schafft,versuch dein Essen auf kleinere Portionen über den Tag in dich aufzunehmen ,statt zb 3 große Mahlzeiten
Letzeres kann natürlich auch klappen,ist halt wie immer bei jedem unterschiedlich

Ansonsten kannst du dir auch mal gönnen an einem Tag,wo du einfach mal gern mehr isst und nicht unbedingt was Gesundes ^^
Ist gut und man belohnt sich selbst auch mal,nur darf man natürlich nicht aus dem Ernährungsplan fallen 
Man nennt das ja auch "Cheat" Day,wahrscheinlich kennst du das  ,an de Tag solltest du aber auch trainieren


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wenn du es schafft,versuch dein Essen auf kleinere Portionen über den Tag in dich aufzunehmen ,statt zb 3 große Mahlzeiten
> Letzeres kann natürlich auch klappen,ist halt wie immer bei jedem unterschiedlich


Zumindest im Bezug aufs Abnehmen sollte man das nicht tun. Da sind 3 große Mahlzeiten nachweislich besser als mehrere kleine. Denn so greift der Körper nie auf seine eigenen Reserven zurück. Zwischen den Mahlzeiten sollten dann auch min. 5h liegen.

@ Dustin
Ein regelmäßiges Frühstück ist schon recht wichtig, damit der Körper sich darauf einstellen kann.
Bist du vorher auch auf die ~ 2550kcal am Tag gekommen? Isst du nun weniger als vorher?
Zum Essen: Weniger KH am Abend und keine Fertigsachen wären ein guter Anfang. ^^ 

Was ich empfehlen kann: Dose Thunfisch mit etwas Öl und kleingehackten Zwiebeln in der Pfanne anbraten. Dann ein paar Eier drauf. Hierzu etwas Brot, Nudeln oder Reis. Biste in 15min fertig, hast ein relativ nahrhaftes Essen und nicht diesen Fertig-Müll. Das Hähnchen ist natürlich auch ein guter Eiweißlieferant. Alternativ gehen natürlich auch verschiedene Fischfilets, aber bitte nicht verarbeitet oder paniert. 
edit: Das schöne an dem Essen ist, dass man je nach Laune auch frische Tomaten, Paprika oder ähnliches in die Pfanne dazu geben kann.


----------



## Dustin91 (9. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Zumindest im Bezug aufs Abnehmen sollte man das nicht tun. Da sind 3 große Mahlzeiten nachweislich besser als mehrere kleine. Denn so greift der Körper nie auf seine eigenen Reserven zurück. Zwischen den Mahlzeiten sollten dann auch min. 5h liegen.
> 
> @ Dustin
> Ein regelmäßiges Frühstück ist schon recht wichtig, damit der Körper sich darauf einstellen kann.
> ...



Also im Dezember habe ich auch schon mal 2 Wochen getrackt, aber da halt ohne drauf zu achten, besonders gesund zu essen oder so.
Da hatte ich an manchen Tagen 1600 kcal, dann mal 2000-2200, manchmal auch 2800 und mehr. Das hat relativ arg geschwankt.


----------



## sfc (9. Januar 2015)

Ich gehe eigentlich auch immer am Abend, in letzter Zeit sogar erst gegen 22 Uhr. Das ging nur über die Feiertage nicht, sodass ich dann auch mehrmals schon mittags bzw. am WE gehen musste, wo ich sonst zuhause bleibe. Da trifft man dann eben auch solche Kiddies. Wobei Möchtegerns auch durchaus noch zur Abendstunde unterwegs sind, die sind ja auch nicht unbedingt in nem Alter, wo man noch früh im Bett zu sein hat.


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Januar 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Also im Dezember habe ich auch schon mal 2 Wochen getrackt, aber da halt ohne drauf zu achten, besonders gesund zu essen oder so.
> Da hatte ich an manchen Tagen 1600 kcal, dann mal 2000-2200, manchmal auch 2800 und mehr. Das hat relativ arg geschwankt.


Ok. Spätestens wenn du dich in 2 Wochen auf die Waage stellst, wirst du ja sehen, ob es nun passt. Nur das regelmäßige Frühstück sollte auf jeden Fall noch dazu.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Zumindest im Bezug aufs Abnehmen sollte man das nicht tun. Da sind 3 große Mahlzeiten nachweislich besser als mehrere kleine. Denn so greift der Körper nie auf seine eigenen Reserven zurück. Zwischen den Mahlzeiten sollten dann auch min. 5h liegen.
> .



Naja es hängt von den eigenen Vorlieben ab, im Endeffekt muss ja lediglich das Defizit stimmen 
Und man sollte nicht sich Snacks wie Kekse zwischen durch geben, aber das ist denke ich mal Dustin klar ^^

Manche Menschen achten ja sogar auch auf ihre Makros, also bestimmte % Anteile bei Eiweiß, Kohlenhydrate und Fetten und beim Eiweiß achtet man dann halt immer auf 1-2g pro kg


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Naja es hängt von den eigenen Vorlieben ab, im Endeffekt muss ja lediglich das Defizit stimmen
> Und man sollte nicht sich Snacks wie Kekse zwischen durch geben, aber das ist denke ich mal Dustin klar ^^
> 
> Manche Menschen achten ja sogar auch auf ihre Makros, also bestimmte % Anteile bei Eiweiß, Kohlenhydrate und Fetten und beim Eiweiß achtet man dann halt immer auf 1-2g pro kg


Im ersten Punkt wiederspreche ich. Wenn ich am Wochenende Zeit habe, suche ich auch die Quelle raus.  Diese 3 Hauptmahlzeiten mit 5h Pause dazwischen sollen sich schon bewährt haben, wenn man seinen Körperfettgehalt reduzieren will. Aber natürlich gibt es auch viele andere Möglichkeiten. Ich würde es z.B. größtenteils über die verbrannten Kalorien regeln und die Ernährung kaum oder nicht verändern.

Ja, das mit 1-2g Eiweiß pro Tag is ja relativ verbreitet. Lieber etwas mehr als zu wenig in der Aufbauphase.


----------



## Dustin91 (9. Januar 2015)

.....


----------



## Kinguin (9. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Im ersten Punkt wiederspreche ich. Wenn ich am Wochenende Zeit habe, suche ich auch die Quelle raus.  Diese 3 Hauptmahlzeiten mit 5h Pause dazwischen sollen sich schon bewährt haben, wenn man seinen Körperfettgehalt reduzieren will. Aber natürlich gibt es auch viele andere Möglichkeiten. Ich würde es z.B. größtenteils über die verbrannten Kalorien regeln und die Ernährung kaum oder nicht verändern.
> 
> Ja, das mit 1-2g Eiweiß pro Tag is ja relativ verbreitet. Lieber etwas mehr als zu wenig in der Aufbauphase.



Ich will daraus keinen Glaubenskrieg machen, was besser ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden,es ja nicht den einen Weg  
Einige Freunde von mir müssen einfach alle 2-3 Stunden was essen, und egal wie viel sie sich geben, sie haben nach einiger Zeit wieder Hunger
Ein anderer Kumpel kann zb gar nicht soviel auf einmal essen, eher verteilt er es sich über den Tag

Ich werde selber bald abspecken müssen um zum Sommer einigermaßen definiert zu sein, 
Denke mal werde auch wieder Kampfsport bald aufnehmen


----------



## Beam39 (10. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich will daraus keinen Glaubenskrieg machen, was besser ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden,es ja nicht den einen Weg
> Einige Freunde von mir müssen einfach alle 2-3 Stunden was essen, und egal wie viel sie sich geben, sie haben nach einiger Zeit wieder Hunger
> Ein anderer Kumpel kann zb gar nicht soviel auf einmal essen, eher verteilt er es sich über den Tag
> 
> ...



Jo, meinem Trainingspartner gehts so. Der nimmt sich immer ne ganze Tasche voll Fraß zu seinen Vorlesungen mit weil der sonst müde und aggressiv wird wenn er mal länger als 2 Stunden nichts ist   Ich hingegen kann 5 Stunden nichts essen und es wär mir egal.. Ist alles Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich will daraus keinen Glaubenskrieg machen, was besser ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden,es ja nicht den einen Weg
> Einige Freunde von mir müssen einfach alle 2-3 Stunden was essen, und egal wie viel sie sich geben, sie haben nach einiger Zeit wieder Hunger
> Ein anderer Kumpel kann zb gar nicht soviel auf einmal essen, eher verteilt er es sich über den Tag
> 
> ...


Diese 5h Pause richtet sich eigentlich nur danach, dass man davon ausgeht, dass der Körper nach ein paar Stunden die Nahrung aufgenommen oder verbrannt hat und man dann bereits den Punkt erreicht, wo es an die eigenen Fettreserven geht. Das geht halt nicht, wenn man alle 2-3 Stunden etwas isst.
Daran muss man sich natürlich nicht halten. Nur sind viele kleinere Mahlzeiten halt eher der Weg um aufzubauen, eben weil der Körper dann nicht genötigt ist, auf seine Reserven zurückzugreifen.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Januar 2015)

Ich persönlich schaffe es auch kaum 5 Stunden ohne irgendwas zu essen 
Heute habe ich z.b. um 11:30 Uhr mein "Frühstück" gegessen: 200g Rindermaultaschen und 150g Kartoffeln, welche von gestern übrig waren.
Jetzt gerade hatte ich Hunger und ich habe mir Feldsalat mit 50g Feta, Champignons, Tomate und Gurke gemacht.
Nachher wird trainiert und danach gibt es eine Dose Thunfisch, 150g Frischkäse und 100g rote Linsen.


----------



## taks (10. Januar 2015)

Das ist aber wirklich nur Gewöhnungssache.
An einem normalen Arbeitstag habe ich um 11:00 Uhr Mittagessen und um 19:00 Uhr Abendessen. Das wars.
Wenn ich morgens laufen gehe gibts um 07:00 Uhr zusätzlich noch ein Jogurt.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Januar 2015)

Japp, würde ich so unterschreiben.
Ich habe allerdings festgestellt, dass Kraftsport immer extrem hungrig macht. Wenn ich regelmäßig pumpe, habe ich immer so extremen Hunger, dass ich wesentlich mehr essen muss als z.B. in Ausdauerphasen. Doch habe ich dann auch keine Zwischenmahlzeiten. Habe ich mir irgendwie abgewöhnt. Nur vor dem Schlafen gibts dann immer 500g Quark als inoffizielle vierte Mahlzeit.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Januar 2015)

Was meint ihr eigentlich ? (bzw ThunderofHate ? )
Bin 1.75 gross und wiege 80Kg (morgens wenn ich aufstehe wiege ich mich) ,weiter aufbauen oder schon definieren so im März ?
Bei mir hat sich im  Bauchbereich primär etwas angesetzt,KFA kann ich noch nix Genaues sagen,bin so bei 15% -20% schätze ich mal  - muss da mal genauer nachmessen 
Grundsätzlich bin ich schon ziemlich zufrieden vom Körperbau,durch Breakdance und Kampfpsort bin ich schon solide trainiert reingangen 
Würde aber gern mal bald wieder Kampfsport aufnehmen ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Januar 2015)

Das ist jetzt eine schwierige Frage.
Ich bin ja nicht wesentlich größer als du (178). Im November hatte ich bei 12% Körperfett 84kg. Jetzt bin ich wieder bei 88-90kg. 
Je nach Kampfsportart ist es zumindest für Wettkämpfe (von der Sportart abhängig) ungünstig, wenn man für sein Größe eher massig ist. Größer und weniger Muskeln bringen dir immer einen Reichweitenvorteil. Sofern du keine Wettkämpfe bestreiten möchtest, ist das aber vollkommen egal.
Letzten Endes musst du wissen, ob du damit zufrieden bist. Ich würde an deiner Stelle weiter aufbauen, aber ich bin ja nicht an deiner Stelle, sodass du entscheiden musst.
Ich habe hier ja schon eimal erwähnt, dass ich mich nie länger auf reines Pumpen beschränke, weil dann zu viele andere Bereiche vollkommen untergehen. Wenn das Training ausgewogen ist, kannst du auch weiterhin aufbauen.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt eine schwierige Frage.
> Ich bin ja nicht wesentlich größer als du (178). Im November hatte ich bei 12% Körperfett 84kg. Jetzt bin ich wieder bei 88-90kg.
> Je nach Kampfsportart ist es zumindest für Wettkämpfe (von der Sportart abhängig) ungünstig, wenn man für sein Größe eher massig ist. Größer und weniger Muskeln bringen dir immer einen Reichweitenvorteil. Sofern du keine Wettkämpfe bestreiten möchtest, ist das aber vollkommen egal.
> Letzten Endes musst du wissen, ob du damit zufrieden bist. Ich würde an deiner Stelle weiter aufbauen, aber ich bin ja nicht an deiner Stelle, sodass du entscheiden musst.
> Ich habe hier ja schon eimal erwähnt, dass ich mich nie länger auf reines Pumpen beschränke, weil dann zu viele andere Bereiche vollkommen untergehen. Wenn das Training ausgewogen ist, kannst du auch weiterhin aufbauen.



Ja ich denke ich ward jetzt erstmal so weiter machen bis März und dann schau ich mal
Hab einen KFA von CA 15%,habs gemessen mit so einem Kaliper + einer speziellen Waage, denke das sollte ungefähr stimmen ,sind ja auch nur Richtwerte ^^
Dann möchte ich auch wieder mehr auf Ausdauer, Beweglichkeit usw gehen


----------



## >ExX< (14. Januar 2015)

Ich mache Fortschritte, hatte sonst nur 72 bis 74KG, heute mit leichter Kleidung gewogen und siehe da: 76,8KG, von mir aus kanns so weiter gehen


----------



## Kinguin (15. Januar 2015)

Wenn man sich clean ernährt und gut trainiert ,gibt es keine Gründe warum man nicht aufbauen sollte ^^
Klar Genetik spielt da auch eine Rolle,manche legen ja nur schwer zu,aber es geht immer - Geduld ist das Entscheidende


----------



## >ExX< (15. Januar 2015)

Normalerweise muss man auch ohne sauberes essen und Training zulegen können, bestes Beispiel ist ja eben unsere überfettete Gesellschaft 

Ich hoffe ich kann das plus halten, denn das einzige was ich am Bauch  zusammenziehen kann ist immernoch nur Haut


----------



## Kinguin (15. Januar 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Normalerweise muss man auch ohne sauberes essen und Training zulegen können, bestes Beispiel ist ja eben unsere überfettete Gesellschaft
> Ich hoffe ich kann das plus halten, denn das einzige was ich am Bauch  zusammenziehen kann ist immernoch nur Haut



Ich meinte mit zunehmen an Muskelmasse zulegen ^^
Wer da nicht vernünftig und regelmässig trainiert sowie nur Ungesundes isst,wird nicht weit kommen
Vllt mit Genetik,aber ich kenne niemanden,der den ganzen Tag Schokolade und so futtern kann,jedes Wochenende sauft und vllt einmal die Woche trainieren geht und dann dicke Oberarme hat - ok zugegeben das wäre jetzt ein ziemlicher Extremfall


----------



## >ExX< (15. Januar 2015)

Ja, wenn man wirklich was erreichen will beim training muss man quasi sein ganzes Leben danach richten 

Weist du wie viel so 4 bier pro Wochenende ausmachen?

Würd mich mal interessieren


----------



## Kinguin (15. Januar 2015)

Ach was,man kann es auch übertreiben,muss ja nicht jeder gleich professioneller Bodybuilder werden 
Mein Ziel ist es  ja auch nicht,würde ich eh nicht schaffen 

was die 4 Bier betrifft,weiss ja nicht was deine Ziele sind
wenn du das jedes Wochenende brauchst,dann greif zu jeder wie er will ^^
dann muss du auch keine Kalorien zählen xd


----------



## >ExX< (15. Januar 2015)

Mein Ziel ist auch nicht Profibodybuilder zu werden, ich bin ja so mega schnöggelig mit dem essen 
Ich will halt so viel wie möglich mit meinem Gewohnheits und Ernährungsstil erreichen, ok, minimal würde ich mich auch anpassen, Kalorien zähle ich nur damit ich möglichst viele davon bekomme, und trinken tu ich auch nicht viel da ich mich sowieso immer freiwillig als Fahrer melde 

So eine Statur wie Lazar Angelov würde mir vollkommen ausreichen.........(Ironie) 

Also meinst du dass 4 Bier pro Wochenende schon starken Einfluss haben?
Würde mich halt mal interessieren, schließlich ist es ja ein Nervengift, aber ab und zu mal ein wenig würde ich sagen dürfte nicht allzu stark ins Gewicht fallen


----------



## Kinguin (15. Januar 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Würde mich halt mal interessieren, schließlich ist es ja ein Nervengift, aber ab und zu mal ein wenig würde ich sagen dürfte nicht allzu stark ins Gewicht fallen



ach ja welcher Kerl möchte nicht so krass wie Lazar sein ? 
hm ich würde nicht jedes Wochenende,éinmal im Monat kann man sich mal gönnen,so als Belohnung wenn man mal rausgeht, dann aber trotzdem im Rahmen, aber bin auch kein Experte 
Alkohol ist halt nie gut ,sei es bzgl Muskelaufbau oder Fettverbrennung ,ich würde aber auch nicht auf alles was ich mag verzichten,nur wegen Fitness
Ich selbst verzichte auf Alkohol seit Monaten ,war aber auch nie ein Fan davon ^^

Das ich mir mal im Monat mal ne Pizza oder nen Burger gebe kommt vor,aber dann häufig selbst gemacht 
Kalorien habe ich anfangs nicht gezählt,muss man auch nicht,solange man viel vom richtigen ist und intensiv trainiert,sollte man nicht fett werden
mittlerweile habe ich damit angefangen,sind für mich aber auch nur Richtwerte ^^
Probier einfach,nur jedes Wochenende Bier halte ich für keine gute Idee ,denke mal das sehen viele so,am Ende entscheidest aber du halt ^^
hier mal spontan ein Link dazu:

Was Alkohol beim Muskelaufbau bewirkt und warum es der Fettverbrennung schadet - profiteerfitness.com - profiteerfitness.com


----------



## taks (16. Januar 2015)

Hab mal letzte Woche Kalorien gezählt, und das scheiss Bier verhagelt die ganze Bilanz


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Januar 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Hab mal letzte Woche Kalorien gezählt, und das scheiss Bier verhagelt die ganze Bilanz


Sofern du wie manch einer meiner Freunde einen Kasten pro Wochenende trinkst, kann ich das sehr gut nachvollziehen. 

Update zu meinem aktuellen Stand:
Habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen, 2-3 Wochen hauptsächlich Herz-Kreislauf-Training (tägliches Rudern und 1-2 mal wöchentlich Joggen) durchzuführen, bevor es wieder ans Eisen geht. Nach meiner krankheitsbedingten Pause fühlte ich mich ja recht schlapp. Denke, dass mir das am schnellsten hilft, mich wieder fit zu fühlen.
Ich hoffe, dass ich die täglichen Rudereinheiten nicht zu umfangreich angesetzt habe, sodass die Regeneration mitkommt. Sonst bewirkt das Training nämlich genau das Gegenteil von dem, was ich mir erhoffe. Spätestens in 2-3 Tagen weiß ich dann mehr. Noch sagt der Körper nicht "STOP!".
Bin aber auch erst am 4. Tag angekommen. Bleiben noch 17.


----------



## taks (17. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Sofern du wie manch einer meiner Freunde einen Kasten pro Wochenende trinkst, kann ich das sehr gut nachvollziehen.



Naja, z.B. gestern Abend fünf grosse Bier getrunken, sind auch wieder 1200kcal ^^

Aber Gestern ist auch mein Rudergeräte gekommen 
Mein Ziel ist es nun 3-5x pro Woche damit zu trainieren.


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Januar 2015)

Ich achte jetzt seit fast 2 Wochen darauf, dass ich bei ~2000 kcal bin und ich traniere jeden zweiten Tag.
Aber ich werde es niemals so machen, dass ich mir gar nichts gönne. Das ist es mir dann einfach nicht wert.
Zur Zeit ist Klausurenphase, da trink ich eh so gut wie keinen Alkohol, aber wenn die rum ist, dann werden die 200 kcal sicher des Öfteren überschritten 
Gestern hatte ich z.b. n leichtes Mittagessen mit 600 kcal, da konnte ich mir dann abends noch ne Pizza mit 850 kcal reinziehen und ich war sogar mit Nachtisch dann noch knapp unter 2000 kcal.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Januar 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich achte jetzt seit fast 2 Wochen darauf, dass ich bei ~2000 kcal bin und ich traniere jeden zweiten Tag.
> Aber ich werde es niemals so machen, dass ich mir gar nichts gönne. Das ist es mir dann einfach nicht wert.
> Zur Zeit ist Klausurenphase, da trink ich eh so gut wie keinen Alkohol, aber wenn die rum ist, dann werden die 200 kcal sicher des Öfteren überschritten
> Gestern hatte ich z.b. n leichtes Mittagessen mit 600 kcal, da konnte ich mir dann abends noch ne Pizza mit 850 kcal reinziehen und ich war sogar mit Nachtisch dann noch knapp unter 2000 kcal.



So kann man auch abnehmen,sollte man aber nicht immer machen ^^
ne Pizza enthält zb viele leere Kalorien 
Wenn du auch Muskelmasse beibehalten willst und Power beim Training haben willst,wäre es schon gut komplexe KH zu dir zu nehmen (nudel und reis und sowas)
und auch ordentlich Eiweiß /gesunde Fette
Aber ja man muss sich auch mal gönnen,aber wenn ich ehrlich bin,ande Tag wo ich mir gönne,stopfe ich Essen ohne Kalorien zu zählen xd
anders geht das bei mir auf Dauer auch nicht,ich möchte auch mal eine große Pizza genießen


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Januar 2015)

Ich esse ja nicht jeden Tag Pizza  Die ganze restliche Woche habe ich entweder mit Kartoffeln, Reis oder roten Linsen vollgestopft.
Dazu Thunfisch oder Frischkäse etc. Auf die Makros achte ich eigtl. auch recht gut, zumindest auf Eiweiß.
Komme so im Schnitt auf 100 g Eiweiß pro Tag. Manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger. Aber schon immer mind. 1 g pro Kg Körpergewicht.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Januar 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich esse ja nicht jeden Tag Pizza  Die ganze restliche Woche habe ich entweder mit Kartoffeln, Reis oder roten Linsen vollgestopft.
> Dazu Thunfisch oder Frischkäse etc. Auf die Makros achte ich eigtl. auch recht gut, zumindest auf Eiweiß.
> Komme so im Schnitt auf 100 g Eiweiß pro Tag. Manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger. Aber schon immer mind. 1 g pro Kg Körpergewicht.



Schon klar ^^ das wollte ich nicht behaupten,aber ich kenne Leute die essen gerne Schokoriegel oder mal einen Burger und lassen dann dafür das Mittagessen ausfallen mit einem Teller Reis zb weil denen das zu viel ist 
Klar man kann schon sein Defizit mit ungesunden Sachen halten,aber es ist halt nicht so toll
Genauso verstehe ich nicht Leute,die mir erzählen ,dass sie abnehmen wollen um jeden Preis ,aber dann am Freitag abend sich die Kante mit Alkohol und süßen Cocktails geben und das nicht nur einmal
oder Leute,die einfach zu wenig essen (besonders Frauen so meine Erfahrung ) ,statt schlicht sich gesund zu ernähren + trainieren (also kein Fitness unbedingt,sondern generell Sport)

Randbemerkung die sind schon oft dünn,regen sich aber über jedes Kilo mehr auf xd


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Schon klar ^^ das wollte ich nicht behaupten,aber ich kenne Leute die essen gerne Schokoriegel oder mal einen Burger und lassen dann dafür das Mittagessen ausfallen mit einem Teller Reis zb weil denen das zu viel ist
> Klar man kann schon sein Defizit mit ungesunden Sachen halten,aber es ist halt nicht so toll
> Genauso verstehe ich nicht Leute,die mir erzählen ,dass sie abnehmen wollen um jeden Preis ,aber dann am Freitag abend sich die Kante mit Alkohol und süßen Cocktails geben und das nicht nur einmal
> oder Leute,die einfach zu wenig essen (besonders Frauen so meine Erfahrung ) ,statt schlicht sich gesund zu ernähren + trainieren (also kein Fitness unbedingt,sondern generell Sport)
> ...



Joa, ist halt alles eine Disziplinsache 
Habe mich, wie schon gesagt, 1,5 Wochen recht clean und gesund ernährt, also gabs gestern mal ne Thunfischpizza; die hatte auch gut Protein 
Heute Mittag gab es Fischfilet mit Kartoffeln, heute Abend ne Hähnchenbrust mit Reis und Salat  und ne Packung Frischkäse.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Januar 2015)

vorallem auch Geduld,anscheinend glauben einige,dass man schon nach 4 Wochen ein sichtbares Sixpack hat 
vllt sind ja deshalb diese paar Wochen 720 Grad Transformationspakete so beliebt ^^ (nun gut will jetzt nícht abbestreiten,das die nix bringen,aber ich glaube an keine heftigen Erfolge nach nur 4-6 Wochen)


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Januar 2015)

Völlig nutzlos sind diese Programme auf keinen Fall. Habe mit Freude das hier verfolgt 

Ich bin Boss?Die Bosstransformation im Selbstversuch | NOISEY


----------



## Kinguin (17. Januar 2015)

wie gesagt ich behaupte ja nicht,dass die Dinger nichts bringen,aber man braucht trotzdem ein gewisses Maß an Disziplin sowie Geduld
Wobei natürlich das Ganze auch von den eigenen Zielen abhängt,sowie Ausgangsbasis und Genetik


----------



## torkol (18. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute, ich denke einige von euch kennen sich hier sicher aus 

ich bin derzeit 14 (in 2 Monaten 15), ~176cm und ~55kg schwer.Ich betreibe keinen Sport und sitze viel zu lange.Deswegen möchte ich jetzt etwas für meinen Körper machen.Da ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vereinssport gemacht habe, kam mir die Idee einfach von zu Hause aus zu trainieren.Doch jetzt stellen sich mir die Fragen:
-Mit oder ohne Geräte?Was ist effektiver/einfacher?
-Was und wie oft bzw. wie lange?


Mir geht es nicht darum nach einem Monat einen Sixpack zu haben, sondern einfach mehr Kraft zu haben und fitter sein.Gerne würde ich Ausdauertraining mit Krafttraining verbinden.

Oder sollte ich es doch lieber sein lassen und warten?Gegebenfalls mit 16+ in ein Fitnessstudio gehen?Ich habe wirklich null Ahnung, also verzeiht mir meine dummen Fragen


----------



## >ExX< (19. Januar 2015)

Ob mit 14 oder 15 schon Krafttraining angebracht ist weis ich gar nicht, zumindest übertreiben würde ich es nicht.

Parcour wäre natürlich gut, viel Bewegung, Schnellkraft erforderlich und Körperbeherrschung.
Aber Liegestütz, Kniebeugen, Crunches und Klimmzüge bringen schon einiges, vor allem auch Körperspannung weil viele Muskeln beansprucht werden 

Oder aber irgendwelche Berge hochlaufen, oder steile Straßen, oder quer durchn Wald
Hört sich blöd an aber kann mir vorstellen dass man da einiges an Beinkraft trainiert


----------



## Kinguin (19. Januar 2015)

mit 14/15 kann man schon durchaus anfangen,aber dann in einem bestimmten Rahmen sowie langsam rantesten
Wichtig ist dabei wie immer die richtige Ausführung
In dem Alter würde ich persönlich Liegestütze,usw machen - wie ExX es schon bereits richtig gesagt hat
und das so 3mal die Woche,muss die halt nen guten GanzkörperPlan holen 

was effektiver ist kann man so nicht sagen,ich finde es aber besser wenn man mit eigenen Körpergewicht arbeiten kann ^^
Da baut man auch schon viel Kraft
In dem Alter habe ich noch Breakdance gemacht,und auch Parcour so bisschen gemacht 
Kampfsport ist auch eine super Sache für den ganzen Körper ,falls dir Teamsportarten nicht so gefallen wäre das auch noch eine Möglichkeit,zumindest war es bei mir der Fall
Ansonsten ja auch Laufen gehen,vllt sowas wie Intervall laufen als Ausdauertraining ? ^^

PS: wie immer gilt,dein Körper steht über allem,es bringt nix den Körper kaputt zu trainieren - aber das ist dir denke ich mal klar


----------



## torkol (19. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> mit 14/15 kann man schon durchaus anfangen,aber dann in einem bestimmten Rahmen sowie langsam rantesten
> Wichtig ist dabei wie immer die richtige Ausführung
> In dem Alter würde ich persönlich Liegestütze,usw machen - wie ExX es schon bereits richtig gesagt hat
> und das so 3mal die Woche,muss die halt nen guten GanzkörperPlan holen
> ...


Ok, klingt doch schonmal ganz gut 
Zum Thema Trainingsplan, auf was sollte ich da achten bzw. kannst du mir da was empfehlen?


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Januar 2015)

Um dir einen genauen Trainingsplan vorschlagen zu können, müsste man wissen, wie dein derzeitiger Leistungsstand ist.
Wie lange kannst du am Stück in normalem Tempo joggen? Wie viele Liegestütze oder Klimmzüge bzw. Kniebeugen schaffst du? Wie lange hält der darauf folgende Muskelkater an?

Vor allem Anfängern und Leuten, die länger keinen Sport getrieben haben, würde ich empfehlen, zunächst darauf zu achten, dass Herz und Lunge sich an die Belastung gewöhnen. Sie bilden eigentlich das Grundgerüst für alles weitere. Schwimmen, Rudern und Radfahren (mit leichten Abstrichen auch Joggen) sind dazu bestens geeignet.

Wichtig ist, dass du es zunächst nicht überstürzt, dich langsam(!) steigerst und der Körper genug Regeneration bekommt.
Meiner Meinung nach köntest du so beispielsweise  jeden 2. Tag 20-30 Minuten Radfahren (der Puls sollte über 120 Schläge kommen) und danach die genannten Grundübungen machen. Lässt sich anfangs gut kombinieren, solang die Belastung nicht zu groß ist.


----------



## Kinguin (19. Januar 2015)

torkol schrieb:


> Ok, klingt doch schonmal ganz gut
> Zum Thema Trainingsplan, auf was sollte ich da achten bzw. kannst du mir da was empfehlen?



Also vorab bin kein Experte,denke mal in einem Fitnessforum oder von kompetenten Fitnesstrainern kriegse wesentlich bessere Pläne ^^
Ich habe es so im Alter von ca 16 gemacht,und bin damit ganz gut klargekommen ,ein einheitlichen Trainingsplan hatte ich da aber nicht
Auf was du achten solltest,ist die Wiederholungsanzahl,im Kraftausdauerbereich trainieren also so 15 Wdh x 2 Sätze je nach Übung

Und wie immer ist wichtig die Ausführung,guck dir daher die Übungen ruhig auch mal an,gibt genug Videos bei YT sowie Artikel 
Übungen : 
Liegestütze ,Klimmzüge (hole dir dafür so ne Klimmzugstange für Zuhause,wenn das Geld sitzt ),Situps/Crunches (grabe bei Bauchübungen kannst du viel varieren),dazu noch Kniebeugen 
Liegestütze und Kimmzüge kann man varieren ,zb gibt es auch enge Liegestütze oder Klimmzüge im Engen Griff 
Die Abwechslung machts ,aber wie bereits gesagt,rantesten,vllt schaffst du auch nicht sofort 15 Wdh aber das ist nicht schlimm,dann steigerst du dich langsam
ich habe 3mal die Woche trainiert,und musste mich anfangs auch hochkämpfen 
Wichtig ist auch halt Laufen sowie ,auch wenn es von vielen unterschätzt wird,das Dehnen
Ja auch Dehnen kann nicht schaden,für viele kein Muss aber ich finde es schon ganz gut 

Auch wenn du später so mit 16 vllt ins Fitnessstudio gehst,würde ich erstmal mit einem moderaten Trainingsgewicht aber mit mehr Wdh trainiern ,anfangs zumindest
Ist einfach besser für den Körper,wegen der Belastbarkeit 
Da du aber erst 14 bist ,geh es entspannter ran ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Januar 2015)

@ torkol

Bis zum letzten Beitrag von Kinguin wurde Stretching/Dehnen tatsächlich gar nicht erwähnt. Eine Schande, dass ich es vergessen habe.
Es ist nicht optional, sondern einer der Hauptbestandteile richtigen Trainings. Du beeinflusst damit sowohl die Beweglichkeit als auch die Regeneration, weshalb es im Anschluss an jedes Training durchgeführt werden sollte. Auch die Verletzungsanfälligkeit sinkt dadurch. Das gleiche gilt für gescheites Aufwärmen vor dem Training.

Am besten, du kaufst dir ein gutes Trainingsbuch, in dem auch die jeweilige Ausführung verständlich abgebildet und erklärt ist. Das ist nämlich etwas, was wir hier in reiner Schriftform kaum machen können. 
Ich dehne mich heute noch ausschließlich so, wie ich es u.a. im Karateunterricht gelernt habe.


----------



## torkol (19. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> @ torkol
> 
> Bis zum letzten Beitrag von Kinguin wurde Stretching/Dehnen tatsächlich gar nicht erwähnt. Eine Schande, dass ich es vergessen habe.
> Es ist nicht optional, sondern einer der Hauptbestandteile richtigen Trainings. Du beeinflusst damit sowohl die Beweglichkeit als auch die Regeneration, weshalb es im Anschluss an jedes Training durchgeführt werden sollte. Auch die Verletzungsanfälligkeit sinkt dadurch. Das gleiche gilt für gescheites Aufwärmen vor dem Training.
> ...


Ok, sollte ich ein Buch bestellen (und wenn ja welches?) oder gibt es vielleicht auch gute die kostenlos im Internet zur Verfügung stehen (glaube ich zwar eher nicht aber ein Versuch ist es wert  )
Ich werde aufjedenfall das mit dem Fahrrad fahren umsetzen, danke für diesen Vorschlag !

Edit: Habe mir mal als Laie einen möglichen "Trainingsplan" gedacht der alle 2 Tage durchgeführt wird :

Ausführliches Dehnen mit besonderer Aufmerksamkeit auf den Beinbereich

Wie schon oben genannt, 20-30 Minuten Fahrrad fahren

Hier bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das gut ist:
Nochmaliges Dehnen mehr Aufmerksamkeit auf die Arme
30 Liegestützen (?) und 10 (?) Situps, mit einer Steigerung von 5 (?) Liegestützen und 3 (?) Situps pro Training?

Wäre sowas gut für mich?Habe getestet, mein Maximum ist derzeit ~60 70 Liegestützen die ich schaffe, danach bin ich halb tot 

Vielleicht bei den Liegestützen weniger Steigerung, bin mir unsicher


----------



## Roundy (19. Januar 2015)

Du schaffst relativ untrainiert 60-70 liegestützen?!
Bei liegestütz würde ich empfehlen nicht mit der nase den boden zu berühren,  das fürt bei mir dazu, dass ich unbewusst den kopf Richtung boden strecke, sondern nach vorn zu schauen und mit der brust relativ nahe an den boden zu kommen.
Wichtig ist, dass die arme dabei mindestens im rechten Winkel abgeknickt sind.
Als Variation dazu die Hände unter der brust oder auf Kopfhöhe so plazieren dass sie sich berühren. 
Und die Übungen immer langsam und kontrolliert ausführlich,  tut zwar mehr weh bringt aber auch mehr 
Gruß


----------



## torkol (19. Januar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Du schaffst relativ untrainiert 60-70 liegestützen?!
> Bei liegestütz würde ich empfehlen nicht mit der nase den boden zu berühren,  das fürt bei mir dazu, dass ich unbewusst den kopf Richtung boden strecke, sondern nach vorn zu schauen und mit der brust relativ nahe an den boden zu kommen.
> Wichtig ist, dass die arme dabei mindestens im rechten Winkel abgeknickt sind.
> Als Variation dazu die Hände unter der brust oder auf Kopfhöhe so plazieren dass sie sich berühren.
> ...


Naja ob das richtige Liegestützen sind eher nicht, ich gehe so weit runter bis meine relativ langen Haare den Boden berühren.


----------



## Dustin91 (19. Januar 2015)

torkol schrieb:


> Wäre sowas gut für mich?Habe getestet, mein Maximum ist derzeit ~60 70 Liegestützen die ich schaffe, danach bin ich halb tot
> 
> Vielleicht bei den Liegestützen weniger Steigerung, bin mir unsicher



Gescheite Liegestütze, bei denen die Arme am Körper anliegen und die Ellenbogen nach hinten zeigen, also solche?

http://www.100liegestuetze.de/images/outline700.gif

oder die leichtere Variante, bei denen die Ellenbogen nach außen zeigen:

http://mhstatic.de/fm/1/thumbnails/sh_pushup_800x462_78222994.jpg.3042818.jpg

Die mit eng anliegenden Armen und Ellenbogen nach hinten sind deutlich schwerer als die, bei denen die Arme zu den Seiten rausstehen.


----------



## Mottekus (19. Januar 2015)

Hat denn jemand von euch schonmal ne ketogene Diät eingeschmissen?


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Januar 2015)

torkol schrieb:


> Ok, sollte ich ein Buch bestellen (und wenn ja welches?) oder gibt es vielleicht auch gute die kostenlos im Internet zur Verfügung stehen (glaube ich zwar eher nicht aber ein Versuch ist es wert  )
> Ich werde aufjedenfall das mit dem Fahrrad fahren umsetzen, danke für diesen Vorschlag !...


Das richtige Buch zu finden, ist vermutlich nicht schwierig. Da es ziemlich viele auf dem Markt gibt, ist die Auswahl recht groß.
Ich selbst besitze 3 Trainingsbücher: Training für Warrior, Warrior Cardio und "Das richtige Muskel Training: Anatomie für Fitness-, Kraft- und Muskeltraining von Mark Vella".
Alle 3 sind gut und umfangreich. Besonders die Warrior Bücher gehen auch tiefer in die Materie. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob das auch dem entspricht, was du machen möchtest. 

Zunächst Radfahren und anschließend Liegestütze plus Sit-Ups ist für den Anfang ganz gut, denke ich.
Dehnen kannst du dich zum einen nach dem Warmmachen und zusätzlich nochmal nach dem Training so lange die Muskulatur noch warm ist. Einmal ist Pflicht, zwei mal, wenn du möchtest.
Wie viele Liegestüzen schaffst du denn am Stück? Schaffst du 60-70 Wiederholungen in einem Satz? Auch wenn du recht leicht bist, wäre das ein sehr guter Wert!

@ Dustin91
Die breiten Liegestütze gehen ja auch hauptsächlich auf die Brust. Sind eigentlich 2 ganz andere Übungen.

edit:
@  torkol
Die Nasenspitze oder die Stirn müssen den Boden berühren, nicht die Haare. ^^


----------



## torkol (19. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Das richtige Buch zu finden, ist vermutlich nicht schwierig. Da es ziemlich viele auf dem Markt gibt, ist die Auswahl recht groß.
> Ich selbst besitze 3 Trainingsbücher: Training für Warrior, Warrior Cardio und "Das richtige Muskel Training: Anatomie für Fitness-, Kraft- und Muskeltraining von Mark Vella".
> Alle 3 sind gut und umfangreich. Besonders die Warrior Bücher gehen auch tiefer in die Materie. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob das auf dem entspricht, was du machen möchtest.
> 
> ...



Also wie gesagt 60-70 und ich bin halb tot.Schaffe ich auch nicht immer.Immer müsste ich 40 schaffen, danach habe ich auch noch Reserven


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Januar 2015)

torkol schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt 60-70 und ich bin halb tot.Schaffe ich auch nicht immer.Immer müsste ich 40 schaffen, danach habe ich auch noch Reserven


Dann bist du in einem Bereich, in dem ich dir empfehlen würde, die Liegestütze entweder mir zusätzlichem Gewicht oder mit erhöhten Beinen (Stuhl, Treppe) zu machen. Wenn du immer 40 am Stück schaffst, sollten 3 Sätze mit 2 Minuten Pause dazwischen a 30-40 Liegestütze drin sein. 
Auch Liegestützgriffe wären bereits sinnvoll: 1 Paar LiegestÃ?tzgriffe Meingesundheitshaus: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
Sollten aus Metal sein, aber es gibt auch welche aus Kunstoff, die stabil sind.

Und wie gesagt: Nasenspitze bei den Liegestützen auf den Boden, Oberkörper und Beine sollen eine gerade Linie sein.
Auf keine Fall mit erhöhtem Hintern oder so nachhelfen.


----------



## torkol (19. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Dann bist du in einem Bereich, in dem ich dir empfehlen würde, die Liegestütze entweder mir zusätzlichem Gewicht oder mit erhöhten Beinen (Stuhl, Treppe) zu machen. Wenn du immer 40 am Stück schaffst, sollten 3 Sätze mit 2 Minuten Pause dazwischen a 30-40 Liegestütze drin sein.
> Auch Liegestützgriffe wären bereits sinnvoll: 1 Paar LiegestÃ?tzgriffe Meingesundheitshaus: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> Sollten aus Metal sein, aber es gibt auch welche aus Kunstoff, die stabil sind.
> 
> ...


Ok, dann werde ich das und den vorhin schon von mir geschriebenen "Trainingsplan" umsetzen.Weitere Tipps sind gerne gesehen, werde mich dann aber auch selbstständig zurückmelden


----------



## Kinguin (20. Januar 2015)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand von euch schonmal ne ketogene Diät eingeschmissen?



Du meinst dann aber wirklich den fast kompletten Verzicht von KH oder?
Kumpel von mir hat mal so eine Low Carb Diät  gemacht, bei ihm hats definitiv was gebracht ,ob aber eine ketogene Diät generell auf Dauer toll ist,weiss ich nicht
Ich persönlich esse schon gerne Kohlenhydrate,also überwiegend halt Nudel/Reis und sowas würde ich nur leicht zurückschieben ^^

@ torkol
also 60-70 Liegestütze sind im untrainierten Zustand beeindruckend,sollten sie wirklich langsam und sauber ausgeführt werden (unabhängig davon pb du jetzt weite oder enge Liegestütze meinst )
ansonsten solltest du dennoch schonmal bisschen auf Ernährung achten
Also keine Kalorien zählen,sondern einfach halt gucken.dass du nicht übermässig Burger,Chips usw stopfst ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (20. Januar 2015)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand von euch schonmal ne ketogene Diät eingeschmissen?


Ich hatte schon einzelne Phasen, in denen ich fast komplett auf Kohlenhydrate verzichtet habe. Das war dann aber nur um kurzfristig Fettreserven zu verlieren und nie länger als eine Woche. Ich bin generell der Meinung, dass Gewichtsverlust durch mehr Aktivität die bessere Alternative zur krassen Ernährungsumstellung ist.


----------



## torkol (20. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Du meinst dann aber wirklich den fast kompletten Verzicht von KH oder?
> Kumpel von mir hat mal so eine Low Carb Diät  gemacht, bei ihm hats definitiv was gebracht ,ob aber eine ketogene Diät generell auf Dauer toll ist,weiss ich nicht
> Ich persönlich esse schon gerne Kohlenhydrate,also überwiegend halt Nudel/Reis und sowas würde ich nur leicht zurückschieben ^^
> 
> ...


Langsame sind sie eher nicht 
Ich ernähre mich eigentlich sehr ausgewogen, Burgers nur maximal 1x alle 2 Monate.Chips dann eher 1x die woche, sollte ich mir das abgewöhnen?


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Januar 2015)

Nö, du bist  noch im Wachstum und machst genug Sport,  da sollten 1x pro Woche Chips absolut kein Problem sein.


----------



## torkol (20. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nö, du bist  noch im Wachstum und machst genug Sport,  da sollten 1x pro Woche Chips absolut kein Problem sein.


Ok gut, danke 


Edit:
So, ich habe jetzt meine erste "Trainingseinheit" hinter mir.Bin jetzt ~35 Minuten Fahrrad gefahren und habe danach 3 Sätze zu je 20 Liegestütze (langsame und mit erhöhten Beinen) und 3 Sätze zu je 7 Sit-Ups gemacht.Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob und wie viel ich nächstes mal mehr machen sollte.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Januar 2015)

torkol schrieb:


> Edit:
> So, ich habe jetzt meine erste "Trainingseinheit" hinter mir.Bin jetzt ~35 Minuten Fahrrad gefahren und habe danach 3 Sätze zu je 20 Liegestütze (langsame und mit erhöhten Beinen) und 3 Sätze zu je 7 Sit-Ups gemacht.Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob und wie viel ich nächstes mal mehr machen sollte.


Ein guter Anfang. Naja, du musst am besten einschätzen können, ob du noch mehr schaffst und wie viele weitere Wiederholungen du schaffen könntest. Einfach ausprobieren. Irgendwann bekommst du ein Gefühl dafür.


----------



## torkol (21. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ein guter Anfang. Naja, du musst am besten einschätzen können, ob du noch mehr schaffst und wie viele weitere Wiederholungen du schaffen könntest. Einfach ausprobieren. Irgendwann bekommst du ein Gefühl dafür.


Ok, dann schaue ich morgen einfach spontan.Danke!


----------



## Beam39 (21. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon einzelne Phasen, in denen ich fast komplett auf Kohlenhydrate verzichtet habe. Das war dann aber nur um kurzfristig Fettreserven zu verlieren und nie länger als eine Woche. Ich bin generell der Meinung, dass Gewichtsverlust durch mehr Aktivität die bessere Alternative zur krassen Ernährungsumstellung ist.





Ich hab vor nem Jahr mal ne AD für 10 Wochen gemacht und auch 8 Kilo verloren, hab zu dem Zeitpunkt aber nicht trainiert. Jetzt wollte ich letzte Woche auch eine anfangen aber musste bereits Samstag abbrechen. Mir platzte der Schädel vor Kopfschmerzen und war den ganzen Tag über schlecht. Nachdem ich dann was Deftiges+Nachspeise gegessen hab, gings wieder.

Sone Radikaldiäten sind vielleicht für Profi-BB gut, aber lieber erhöht Cardio und darauf achten mit den Kalorien etwas unter Tagesbedarf zu bleiben. So nimmt man zwar deutlich langsamer ab, dafür gesund, sauber und ohne dabei Kraft zu verlieren.


----------



## taks (21. Januar 2015)

@Thunderofhate
Mit wieviel Schlägen/Minute und Watt ruderst du etwa?

Ich bring meinen Puls einfach nicht über 100 ^^


----------



## Kinguin (21. Januar 2015)

torkol schrieb:


> Ok, dann schaue ich morgen einfach spontan.Danke!



Vergiss bei den Übungen auch nicht das richtige Ein und Ausatmen,sowas finde ich wichtig ^^ 
sehe ich bloss zu selten



Beam39 schrieb:


> Sone Radikaldiäten sind vielleicht für Profi-BB gut, aber lieber erhöht Cardio und darauf achten mit den Kalorien etwas unter Tagesbedarf zu bleiben. So nimmt man zwar deutlich langsamer ab, dafür gesund, sauber und ohne dabei Kraft zu verlieren.



ich wollte auch mal bald etwas abspecken,aktuell bin ich bei 81kg,1.75 und 15% KFA aber will etwas runter bis zum Sommer
Hab da auch überlegt ob ich eine solche radikal Diät machen soll,werde es aber wohl einfach Kalorien etwas runterschraube und wieder etwas mehr Laufen gehen (sowie Kampfsport)


----------



## Beam39 (21. Januar 2015)

> Hab da auch überlegt ob ich eine solche radikal Diät machen soll,werde es aber wohl einfach Kalorien etwas runterschraube und wieder etwas mehr Laufen gehen (sowie Kampfsport)



Ist das Beste, glaub mir. Weder musst du so wirklich an Lebensqualität einbüßen (und nicht ordentlich essen zu können ist für mich definitiv ein Einschitt in meine Lebensqualität), noch hast du die teilweise beschissenen Nebenwirkungen. Du musst eigentlich nicht mal deine Essgewohnheit ändern, mach, wie gesagt, einfach mehr Cardio und dann passt das schon.

Wenns ein Wenig schneller gehen soll, solltest du natürlich in ein deutlicheres Defizit gehen, aber muss auch nicht all zu groß sein.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Januar 2015)

taks schrieb:


> @Thunderofhate
> Mit wieviel Schlägen/Minute und Watt ruderst du etwa?
> 
> Ich bring meinen Puls einfach nicht über 100 ^^


Wie denn das?
Ich bekomme meinen Puls schon nach 60 Sekunden über 100. 
Ich habe mir angewöhnt, niemals unter 30 Schläge zu fallen. Bewege mich meistens zwischen 30 und 35.
Die Watt-Zahl hängt von der Art des Training ab. Über 40 Minuten kann man keine 400 Watt im Durchschnitt halten... 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ist das Beste, glaub mir. Weder musst du so wirklich an Lebensqualität einbüßen (und nicht ordentlich essen zu können ist für mich definitiv ein Einschitt in meine Lebensqualität), noch hast du die teilweise beschissenen Nebenwirkungen. Du musst eigentlich nicht mal deine Essgewohnheit ändern, mach, wie gesagt, einfach mehr Cardio und dann passt das schon.
> 
> Wenns ein Wenig schneller gehen soll, solltest du natürlich in ein deutlicheres Defizit gehen, aber muss auch nicht all zu groß sein.


Wenn man seinen Energiebedarf nicht richtig deckt, wird man ziemlich schnell krank. Habe ich nach mehrmaligem Probieren erfahren dürfen. Reicht mir, um so etwas nicht noch einmal zu probieren.


----------



## Beam39 (21. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Wie denn das?
> Ich bekomme meinen Puls schon nach 60 Sekunden über 100.
> Ich habe mir angewöhnt, niemals unter 30 Schläge zu fallen. Bewege mich meistens zwischen 30 und 35.
> Die Watt-Zahl hängt von der Art des Training ab. Über 40 Minuten kann man keine 400 Watt im Durchschnitt halten...
> ...



Ja, das ist halt das Problem dass viele den Unterschied zwischen Profi-BB' lern und Hobby nicht setzen können. Solche radikalen Diäten sind eigentlich nur gut für Leute die entweder extrem übergewichtig sind oder halt für Profis die versuchen noch irgendwie die letzten Fettpölsterchen wegzubrennen.

Wenn man aber gesund Fettanteil reduzieren will ist das Beste, wie du sagtest, Aktivität steigern.


----------



## Kinguin (22. Januar 2015)

Ich denke ich werde einfach mehr Laufen gehen mit dem Februar und im März Kampfsport wieder anfangen
Und je nachdem was sich so auf der Waage tut,werde ich auch etwas die Kalorien senken von ca 3000 - dann passt das schon ^^


----------



## Zocker_Boy (22. Januar 2015)

Sind in unserer Gruppe hier eigentlich auch Hard Gainer vertreten, die Masse aufbauen wollen?
Ich möchte meine ~100 kg weitgehend halten, nur mit dem KFA runter und der Muskelmasse rauf ^^ Wie bewerkstelligt man das am besten, vom Training und der Ernährung her?


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Januar 2015)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Sind in unserer Gruppe hier eigentlich auch Hard Gainer vertreten, die Masse aufbauen wollen?
> Ich möchte meine ~100 kg weitgehend halten, nur mit dem KFA runter und der Muskelmasse rauf ^^ Wie bewerkstelligt man das am besten, vom Training und der Ernährung her?



Da schließe ich mich gleich mal an.  Die kommenden Monate möchte ich endlich wieder richtig mit Training anfangen.  Hab dank Fett nun eigentlich mein Zielgewicht erreicht, möchte die Masse des aufgebauten Fettes aber durch Muskeln ersetzen. Sozusagen


----------



## Beam39 (23. Januar 2015)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Sind in unserer Gruppe hier eigentlich auch Hard Gainer vertreten, die Masse aufbauen wollen?
> Ich möchte meine ~100 kg weitgehend halten, nur mit dem KFA runter und der Muskelmasse rauf ^^ Wie bewerkstelligt man das am besten, vom Training und der Ernährung her?



Steht eigentlich in den letzten Posts geschrieben. Sieh zu dass du gut 2g Eiweiß pro KG Körpergewicht zu dir nimmst, auf "dreckige" Kohlenhydrate wie Zucker etc. weitestgehend verzichtest bzw. dir nur eine Kleinigkeit am Tag gönnst und steigere deine Cardioeinheiten so dass du in ein knappes Kalorien-Defizit kommst.

So hast du die Sicherheit keine Kraft und keine Muskeln zu verlieren aber gleichzeitig Fett abzubauen. Zwar nicht so schnell wie radikale Diäten aber bis zum sommer ist noch genügend Zeit. 

Das Wichtigste ist aber dass du ausreichend Proteine zu dir führst, das habe ich auch ne Zeit lang unterschätzt. Wenn ich ausreichend Proteine fress dann kann ich auch mal nur 50g Kohlenhydrate essen und hau trotzdem alles weg beim Training.

Bei meiner letzten Trainingseinheit vor etwa 2 Monaten habe ich mich 2 Monate lang low-carb ernährt aber darauf geachtet immer 200g Eiweiß am Tag zu essen. Die fehlenden Kohlenhydrate haben sich kein Bisschen auf meine Kraft ausgewirkt, im Gegenteil, so stark war ich bis dato nicht gewesen.


----------



## Kinguin (23. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich gleich mal an.  Die kommenden Monate möchte ich endlich wieder richtig mit Training anfangen.  Hab dank Fett nun eigentlich mein Zielgewicht erreicht, möchte die Masse des aufgebauten Fettes aber durch Muskeln ersetzen. Sozusagen



hm meinst du jetzt Fett in Muskeln umwandeln? weil das geht so zauberhaft nicht vllt habe ich dich jetzzt aber falsch verstanden
Also man kann grundsätzlich nicht beides gleichzeitig,man muss sich schon entscheiden ob man viel Musklen aufbauen will oder definieren will
viele machen zuerst eine Massephase,das heisst gut ernähren,damit sich wenig Fett ansetzt ("clean" halt,also komplexe KH,gesunde Fette und viel Eiweiss)
und dann sobald man ein Ziel erreicht hat,versuchen Muskeln und Kraft zu halten und dann definieren ,also Körperfettanteil senken
es kommt aber  immer auf den Menschen an,also Ausgangsbasis,aktuelle Lage und persönliche Ziel

natürlich kann mit Muskeln aufbauen und KFA senken,denn durch das Muskeln aufbauen ,steigt auch der tägliche Verbrauch und auch das Aussehen ändert sich,das geht aber auch nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt 
aber um wirklich Körperfett los zuwerden,muss man oft in den Defizit Bereich gehen  bei der Ernährung bzw Dinge wie Cardio machen und da kann man nunmal nicht mehr wirklich Aufbauen
und um wirklich AUfzubauen muss man immer einen Kalorienüberschuss haben,aber da läuft man natürlich auch etwas Gefahr zuzunehmen (wobei wie gesagt wer sich Clean ernährt und ordentlich Muskeln aufbaut,muss da meistens keine Angst haben)
so sry für den langen Text ^^ ich hoffe es war verständlich


----------



## Mottekus (23. Januar 2015)

also ich mache das nun seit 1 1/2 Wochen und habe trotz Training keinerlei Beschwerden bis dato (mal abgesehen davon das man natürlich nicht die selbe Kraft beim Training hat). Das Einzige was mir ernsthaft fehlt ist der Reis. Süßes esse ich eh nicht, aber jetzt so ne Schale Reis...sogar trocken xDDDD

Ende der Woche werde ich dann nach 2 Wochen mal Bilanz ziehen um zu sehen was passiert ist. Vor allem werde ich Reis ohne ende laden 
Ich bin halt einfach neugierig gewesen. Prinzipiell stört mich diese Ernährung eigentlich garnicht bis auf die Reisgeschichte


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Januar 2015)

Kurzer Einschub meinerseits:
Ich musste letztens erst ziemlich lachen, als ein Freund mir erzählte, man müsse zunächst Fett anhäufen, damit man dieses anschließend in Muskeln umwandeln kann. 
Wenn ich ihn mir so anschaue, hat er den Grundbaustein mit dem Fett ansetzen bereits erfolgreich vollzogen. Aber irgendwie wird die Plauze immer größer und es lassen sich keine Muskelansätze erkennen.  (Liegt in dem Fall am fehlenden Training und der ungesunden Ernährung samt Bierüberfluss)
Man muss nun wirklich kein Chemiker oder Biologe sein, um zu wissen, dass Muskeln Muskeln sind und Fettgewebe Fettgewebe bleibt. Beides kann sich unabhängig voneinander fort- oder zurückbilden, nur der Umfang lässt sich abgesehen von Genetik komplett von einem selbst regeln.


----------



## Beam39 (23. Januar 2015)

Das war mal ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube, den sogar Ärzte einigen als "Tip" mit auf den Weg gaben. Noch bevor dieser Fitnesstrend in Deutschland ins Rollen kam.



> aber um wirklich Körperfett los zuwerden,muss man oft in den Defizit Bereich gehen bei der Ernährung bzw Dinge wie Cardio machen und da kann man nunmal nicht mehr wirklich Aufbauen
> und um wirklich AUfzubauen muss man immer einen Kalorienüberschuss haben,aber da läuft man natürlich auch etwas Gefahr zuzunehmen (wobei wie gesagt wer sich Clean ernährt und ordentlich Muskeln aufbaut,muss da



Das ist Quatsch. Fettabbau und Muskelaufbau sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe. Wieso sollte jemand, der nur durch sauberes Essen(also viel Fleisch, Salat, Reis, Kartoffeln etc. etc.) kein Kaloriendefizit hat, gleichzeitig aber trainieren geht und Cardio macht, Fett anbauen?

Andersrum genauso. Wieso sollte jemand, der mit viel Dreck fressen ständig im Kalorienplus liegt, saubere Muskeln aufbauen? Der zieht dann einfach nur Wasser was dann muskulös aussieht, aber nicht mehr als andersrum.

Ich hab mal gelesen das Lou Ferrigno ne Massephase gestartet hat in der er sich richtig vollgefressen hat. Nachdem diese vorbei war musste er natürlich diäten. Nachdem er dann monatelang hungern musste hatte er am Ende nicht mehr und nicht weniger an reiner Muskelmasse drauf als vor der Massephase.

Nochmal: Wir sind keine Profis und haben keine Wettkampfambitionen und müssen nicht ums Verrecken die letzten Fettzellen wegbekommen. Wir dürfen außerdem nie vergessen dass diese ganzen Profis stoffen und somit heftige Hilfsmittel benutzen womit solche Radikaldiäten extrem anschlagen ohne Muskeln zu verlieren (deswegen wird auch Testo-Enentat als "Grundstoffmittel" benutzt um die Muskeln zu schützen).

Wieso sollte man sich tag täglich durch Mahlzeiten quälen die einem nicht schmecken wenns auch anders geht?

Einfach darauf achten dass der Kalorienbedarf, durch saubere Lebensmittel, in etwa gedeckt ist, ausreichend Proteine zugeführt werden und auch Cardio gemacht wird. Dadurch wird man kein bisschen Fett anbauen aber Muskeln aufbauen, selbst wenn du ab und zu mal im Überschuss bist.


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Januar 2015)

Natürlich gibt es grundsätzlich 4 Alternativen. Du baust Fett und Muskelmasse auf, du verlierst beides oder legst an einem zu und verlierst das andere.
Das ist aber zunächst einmal von Ernährung, Training und derzeitigem körperlichen Zustand abhängig. Gerade in Abhängigkeit von den 3 davor genannten Voraussetzungen, gibt es extrem viele Kombinationen, die eben zu einem Resultat der ersten 4 Alternativen führen.

Je mehr der Körper auf irgendetwas spezialisiert ist, desto schwieriger ist es, ins genaue Gegenteil oder die Kombination zu schaffen, ohne das irgendetwas gleichzeitig abnimmt (Leistungsniveau).
Bis dahin muss man aber schon auf einem sehr, sehr guten Leistungsniveau sein, wie Beam anmerkte.


----------



## Kinguin (23. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch. Fettabbau und Muskelaufbau sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe. Wieso sollte jemand, der nur durch sauberes Essen(also viel Fleisch, Salat, Reis, Kartoffeln etc. etc.) kein Kaloriendefizit hat, gleichzeitig aber trainieren geht und Cardio macht, Fett anbauen?.



? 
Ich habe doch extra gesagt wer sich clean ernährt,muss keine Angst haben Fett aufzubauen 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Andersrum genauso. Wieso sollte jemand, der mit viel Dreck fressen ständig im Kalorienplus liegt, saubere Muskeln aufbauen? Der zieht dann einfach nur Wasser was dann muskulös aussieht, aber nicht mehr als andersrum.
> .



genau deshalb soll man sich doch sauber ernähren,Kalorienüberschuss heisst nicht alles zu fressen,was einem in den Weg kommt,sondern auch bisschen drauf zu achten
Perfekt muss das auch nicht
Ich sehe auch nicht,wo ich behauptet hätte,dass man sich durch Mahlzeiten quälen muss oder wo man nur Dreck essen soll ,nur man soll auch mal genießen 
Und ich behaupte ja auch nicht,dass man wie ein Profi trainieren und sich ernähren soll,nur ist zb übermässiges Cardio nicht gut wenn man mehr Aufbauen will
Wenn zb jemand Schwierigkeiten hat Muskeln aufzubauen,dann sollte er schon auf ein guten Überschuss achten und Cardio weglassen 

es hängt wie schon gesagt auch von den eigenen Zielen ab,Ausgangsbasis sowie Genetik
Ich selbst möchte nicht Bodybuilder sein und will mich auch nicht als allwissend aufspielen,bloss nicht ,sehe jetzt aber nicht was daran Quatsch sein soll
jeder Anfänger kann natürlich erstmal so verfahren wie du es bereits gesagt hast,aber irgendwann kommt man an den Punkt ,wo man nur noch langsam aufbaut,denn sich genau an die tägliche Kcal Menge halten,cardio machen und dann aber auch noch weiter Muskelmasse zuzulegen wird schwer


----------



## Beam39 (24. Januar 2015)

Der Satz hat sich so gelesen als würdest du meinen dass Muskelaufbau ausschließlich mit nem Überschuss und Fettabbau nur mit nem Defizit zu erreichen ist, darauf hab ich dann meinen Post aufgebaut, also war nix persönliches .

Das mit dem Essen etc. war auch nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern wollte ich das gleich mit einfließen lassen, weil mich diese ganzen Aussagen dieser Hobbypumper in den diversen Foren nerven und sie somit für ein riesen Durcheinander gesorgt haben und sich Dinge manifestiert haben die für "Normalos" eigentlich völlig belanglos sind..

Es ist extrem auffällig dass Leute, die diese radikalen Methoden empfehlen, meist selber völlige Anfänger sind oder Leute die sich noch nie wirklich mit ihrem eigenen Körper auseinandergesetzt haben. Die übernehmen einfach das was ihre Idole sagen und meinen das wäre das Non Plus Ultra.

Ich hab nen Kumpel, der hat noch nie ne Diät gemacht. Wenn der mal sein Shirt auszieht könnte man meinen der diätet hart seit 10 Jahren. Dabei geht er einfach nur fleißig trainieren. Mein Trainingspartner genauso. Hat noch nie ne Diät gemacht, macht nur gelegentlich Cardio, isst viel aber sauber und stellt sich des Öfteren in der Woche mal ne Tafel Schokolade oder was anderes Süßes ins Gesicht. 

Hab mal nen etwas älteres Bild von ihm gefunden, damit einige sehen können was man für ne härte erreichen kann ohne hungern zu müssen.


----------



## Kinguin (24. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Der Satz hat sich so gelesen als würdest du meinen dass Muskelaufbau ausschließlich mit nem Überschuss und Fettabbau nur mit nem Defizit zu erreichen ist, darauf hab ich dann meinen Post aufgebaut, also war nix persönliches ..



Ab einem bestimmten Punkt ja ,aber das Ganze ist auch vom Menschen abhängig
Kumpel von mir nahm kaum zu, erst als Kalorien erhöht fing er langsam an Muskeln aufzubauen, er ist aber von Natur aus jemand der langsamer aufbaut 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Es ist extrem auffällig dass Leute, die diese radikalen Methoden empfehlen, meist selber völlige Anfänger sind oder Leute die sich noch nie wirklich mit ihrem eigenen Körper auseinandergesetzt haben. Die übernehmen einfach das was ihre Idole sagen und meinen das wäre das Non Plus Ultra..



Absolute Anfänger brauchen dies natürlich nicht sofort zu machen, aber ich zb bin schon auf einem gewissen Leistungsniveau eingestiegen, da ich davor Breakdance und Kampfsport gemacht habe, letzteres will ich bald wieder aufnehmen 
Eine solide Basis hatte ich schon, nur zugenommen hätte ich nicht, wenn ich deinem Plan gefolgt wäre
Ich musste schon einen Überschuss haben sowie erstmal auf Laufen gehen verzichten (außer warm laufen) , durch saubere Ernährung habe ich ordentlich zugelegt und kaum Fett angesetzt 
Bisschen runterspecken werde ich aber schon, da habe ich noch keine Erfahrung, werde aber definitiv keine radikal Diät machen ,wozu auch ?
Hab ca 15%KFA und sehe da jetzt nicht den Grund Hungern zu müssen, das heißt Definieren auch nicht^^


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Januar 2015)

Jemand heute schon seine Langlauf-Skier ausgepackt? Gut Alternative zum sonstigen Ausdauertraining.


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Januar 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Gewicht: ~82 Kg
> Größe: 1,77m
> KFA: ~21-23 % laut Waage
> Oberarm: 36 cm (nicht aufgepumpt, post Training vllt. mehr )
> ...



Das war Ende November. Ende Dezember hatte ich dann 84 Kg und ich wollte abnehmen, weil mir meine Plauze zu groß war 
Also habe ich ab 1.1.15 mein Kaloriendefizit gefahren und habe halbwegs sauber gegessen.
Bauch ist wieder kleiner geworden, aber das Gewicht gleich geblieben 
Das Training scheint langsam zu fruchten.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Januar 2015)

So heute ist der erste Trainingstag seit langem. 
Werde wohl mit einem 3er oder 4er split anfangen und an den Ruhetagen cardio machen, genauer gesagt laufen. 
Damit ich wenigstens anfangs Muskeln wieder aufbaue und gleichzeitig etwas fett verliere. Dass das nicht lange geht ist mir klar danach wird dann nur noch trainiert um für den Sommer gut auszusehen und damit ich mich selbst wohlfühle.
Ernährung wird auch umgestellt, auch wenn das mit der Schule momentan etwas schwierig wird habe ich mir vorgenommen das Training als Ausgleich für die kommenden Abitur Prüfungen zu sehen.


----------



## MadMax127 (24. Januar 2015)

Hallo, bin neu hier, aber finde den Fred sehr intressant.

Zu mir. Hab mal 110 Kilo gewogen bei 1.80 habe es in einem halben Jahr auf 80kg runter geschafft mit Fatburnern und Cardio ( ob die Fatburner gewirkt haben ka, hab sie halt genommen) Mittlerweile halte ich meine 85 KG, momentan sind es Dank feiertagen und Krankheit 90. Aber ab Montag geht es wieder los. Zu meinem Trainingsplan. 

Mo: Rücken
Di: Beine
Mi: Schultern Nacken
Do: Brust
Fr: Arme

Bauch ect. jeh  mach ich immer mit zwischendurch. Momentan Trainiere ich mit 5 Sätzen a min. 10 Wiederholungen


----------



## Kinguin (24. Januar 2015)

Ich muss sagen ich bin kein Fan des 4er Splits btw des 5er Splits ^^
Also ich will nicht behaupten, dass die nix bringen, aber ich finde je nach Kraftwerten  kann man durchaus jede Muskelgruppe 2mal die Woche trainieren
Würde eher den 2er bzw den 3Split bevorzugen, aber ist Geschmackssache


----------



## taks (25. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Wie denn das?
> Ich bekomme meinen Puls schon nach 60 Sekunden über 100.
> Ich habe mir angewöhnt, niemals unter 30 Schläge zu fallen. Bewege mich meistens zwischen 30 und 35.
> Die Watt-Zahl hängt von der Art des Training ab. Über 40 Minuten kann man keine 400 Watt im Durchschnitt halten...



Von 400 Watt bin ich noch weit entfernt (auch wenn nur für 1 Minuten  ). Wollte nur mal wissen wo ich in einem halben Jahr etwa stehen sollte/könnte.
Hab in den letzten 9 Tagen 8 mal trainiert. Zwar nur jeden Tag eine halbe Stunde, aber am Morgen hab ich einfach nicht mehr Zeit ^^
Ich hoffe ich schaffe das auch noch die nächsten zwei Monate


----------



## Roundy (25. Januar 2015)

Was fahrt ihr so für zeiten über 2000m?
Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Januar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr so für zeiten über 2000m?
> Gruß



Womit? 

Auto:  ca. eine Minute.


----------



## Roundy (25. Januar 2015)

Aber nur wenn man schiebt [emoji14]
Aufm Ruderergometer 
Gruß


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Januar 2015)

@ Dustin
Hört sich gut an! 

@ taks
Ich orientiere mich eigentlich nicht an der Watt-Zahl.
Ich lasse immer verschiedene Programme über 20, 30, 40 oder 60 Minuten laufen, in denen die Schwierigkeit dann mal größer und wieder geringer wird. Training bei durchgehend gleicher Belastung bringt im Ausdauersport nicht die besten Resultate.
Mein Kettler-Gerät hat 15 Stufen und Programme mit verschiedenen Kurven.
In der letzten Minute stelle ich es dann auf die letzte Stufe und haue mit ca. 35 Schlägen die Minute solange rein bis die Luft zur Neige geht und man fast runterfällt. 
Ich kombiniere das Rudern ja mit anderen Übungen, versuche aber nie unter 150m/min zu fallen, auch bei dem 60 Minuten Programm.

@ Roundy
Ich geh immer nach der Zeit und nicht nach der Distanz. 2000m ist mir zu kurz. Für weniger als 20 Minuten gehe ich nicht aufs Rudergerät. Könnte es aber mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Kinguin (26. Januar 2015)

Nimmt hier eigentlich irgendwer Supplements?
Ich nur Proteinshakes,aber Creatin,BCAAs usw sollen ja recht nützlich sein
Wobei ich auch keine Lust habe auf den Kram,ich schaffe es auch so genug Fortschritte zu machen,sind aber sowieso nur Ergänzungen


----------



## >ExX< (26. Januar 2015)

Ich als Schüler kann mir das nicht auch noch leisten, ist zu teuer 

Und merken tut man es doch auch kaum oder?


----------



## Kinguin (26. Januar 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich als Schüler kann mir das nicht auch noch leisten, ist zu teuer
> 
> Und merken tut man es doch auch kaum oder?



ich denke mal schon,sonst wären die wohl nicht so beliebt und empfohlen ,aber es ist halt auch nur eine Ergänzung und kein vollwertiger Ersatz bzw Wunderbringer
bin selbst nur Student,und weiss,dass es mit dem Geld manchmal knapp ist - ist ja auch verständlich
Proteinshakes brauche ich auch nicht dringend,ich nehme täglich 150gramm Eiweiss zu mir auf,aber auch nicht immer genau - Hauptsache immer so 100,und das geht eigentlich wunderbar
Wie Kreatin ,BCAAs usw sind,habe ich keine Ahnung,weil ich davon noch nix ausprobiert habe (Weightgainer brauche ich aber zb nicht,zunehmen tue ich noch)
deswegen fragte ich ja,ob hier jemand mit Erfahrung dabei ist


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Januar 2015)

Die einzigen Supplements, die neben den Eiweißergänzungen etwas bringen, sind Kreatin oder Kre-Alkalyn und BCAAs.
Kreatin ist aber vom Typ abhängig. Menschen, deren Körper selbstständig viel Kreatin synthetisiert, werden kaum oder keine Wirkung verspüren. Da hilft Probieren über Studieren. Ich finde den Unterschied wahrnehmbar, jedoch nicht so stark, als dass ich es mir noch einmal kaufen würde.

BCAAs enthalten spezifische Aminosäuren, die ausschließlich für den Muskelaufbau gebraucht werden, da der Körper diese nicht selbst herstellen kann. Vor allem in der Definitionsphase und bei einem Kaloriendefizit sind sie ganz hilfreich. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass sie sich zumindest bei mir positiv im Bezug auf die Regenerationsdauer und Kraft auswirken, sodass ich in Zeiten des reinen Pump auf Masse nicht verzichten würde.
Die 3 Aminosäuren kommen allerdings auch in natürlichen Lebensmitteln vor, sodass auch sie nur ein Ergänzungsmittel darstellen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Januar 2015)

Ich persönlich nutze nur, falls ich meinen Eiweißbedarf nicht decke oder mich nach einem guten Training mal belohnen möchte, Eiweißpulver, ansonsten halte ich nicht sonderlich viel von Supplements und stelle immer wieder erschrocken fest, wie viele sich das Zeug in großen Mengen einwerfen,  da sieht man doch mal wieder wie gut das Marketing der Verkäufer klappt


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Januar 2015)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ich persönlich nutze nur, falls ich meinen Eiweißbedarf nicht decke oder mich nach einem guten Training mal belohnen möchte, Eiweißpulver, ansonsten halte ich nicht sonderlich viel von Supplements und stelle immer wieder erschrocken fest, wie viele sich das Zeug in großen Mengen einwerfen,  da sieht man doch mal wieder wie gut das Marketing der Verkäufer klappt


Richtig lächerlich wird es beim Weight-Gainer. Da kannste dir direkt 1kg Zucker und Mehl kaufen. Einen besseren und günstigeren Weight-Gainer gibt es nicht.


----------



## oelkanne (27. Januar 2015)

So dann stell ich mich auch mal kurz vor 

Gehöre seit kurzen auch zu der "pumper-gruppe" 

Wollte etwas breiter werden und hab mich im Studio angemeldet. Training läuft eigentlich ganz gut soweit nur zeitlich grad knapp...2mal die Woche muss grad reichen

Bin inzwischen doch 31 geworden und wieg knapp 75Kg

Hab mir auch Supp´s zugelegt um mal zu Testen.....Nix besonderes...Eiweißpulver halt...
hab auch schon etwas meine ernährung geändert....
Komme grad nur nciht klar darauf dass ich zunehme....wollte Muskeln aufbauen auch wegen dem Kreuz und dem Aufrechten Gang des Menschen. Schlimm wenn man nach Training mal irgendwo hingeht und plötzlich schauen manche so komisch


----------



## Kinguin (27. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Richtig lächerlich wird es beim Weight-Gainer. Da kannste dir direkt 1kg Zucker und Mehl kaufen. Einen besseren und günstigeren Weight-Gainer gibt es nicht.



hab mir jetzt mal so ne kleine Packung Kreatin gekauft ,bin mal gespannt wie das so ist,du meintest ja nix Besonderes unbedingt aber auch von Mensch von Mensch etwas unterschiedlich 
Hat mich nur 30€ gekostet,ich probier es mal ^^


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. Januar 2015)

oelkanne schrieb:


> So dann stell ich mich auch mal kurz vor
> 
> Gehöre seit kurzen auch zu der "pumper-gruppe"
> 
> ...



Willkommen 

Wie groß bist du denn? Generell würde ich am Anfang keine Supps verwenden, da macht man auch so noch gute Fortschritte.

Hast du vergessen zu duschen oder warum schauen dich die Leute komisch an?


----------



## >ExX< (27. Januar 2015)

oelkanne schrieb:


> So dann stell ich mich auch mal kurz vor
> 
> Gehöre seit kurzen auch zu der "pumper-gruppe"
> 
> ...



Herzlich Willkommen! 

Wie meinst du das, dass manche Menschen dann komisch gucken?


----------



## oelkanne (27. Januar 2015)

Sobald man schon bei uns in der Gegend 1,80 groß ist und sich wirklich mal gerade hinstellt mit schönen Augenringen dann mal so schaut was so los is im Laden gibts komische Blicke....Aber nicht weil ich so breit bin...


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Januar 2015)

@ Oelkanne

Hiho!


@ Kinguin

Hätte an deiner Stelle eher die BCAAs getestet, da ich sie für nützlicher erachte.
Schau, dass du genug trinkst, wenn du Kreatin aufnimmst.


----------



## Kinguin (27. Januar 2015)

das ist klar ,ich denke 4-5 Liter Wasser am Tag sollten reichen 
dann ziehe ich mal die Kreatinkur  so 6 Wochen durch 

Ansonsten ja die BCAAs probiere ich vllt auch irgendwann mal


----------



## thunderofhate (28. Januar 2015)

4-5 Liter ist tatsächlich reichlich. So viel trinke ich nur an extremen Kardio-Tagen oder wenn man mal 3h am Stück Fußball spielt.


----------



## Kinguin (28. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> 4-5 Liter ist tatsächlich reichlich. So viel trinke ich nur an extremen Kardio-Tagen oder wenn man mal 3h am Stück Fußball spielt.



also ich trink normal so 3 Liter Tag (also durchschnitt mal etwas mehr mal etwas weniger) ,dachte mir erhöhen halt auf mindestens 4 so


----------



## Affliction (28. Januar 2015)

1000 =1K
[emoji1][emoji5]️


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Januar 2015)

Affliction schrieb:


> 1000 =1K
> [emoji1][emoji5]️



Du hast dich, denke ich, im Thread vertan


----------



## thunderofhate (29. Januar 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Du hast dich, denke ich, im Thread vertan


Vielleicht war das die Zahl der Liegestütze, die er gestern gemacht hat. 



Kinguin schrieb:


> also ich trink normal so 3 Liter Tag (also durchschnitt mal etwas mehr mal etwas weniger) ,dachte mir erhöhen halt auf mindestens 4 so


Ok. Das ist auf jeden Fall ausreichend.
Nicht wundern, wenn du in den nächsten Tagen etwas zunimmst und die Muskulatur etwas fülliger wird.


----------



## Affliction (29. Januar 2015)

Das war der 1000ste post in dem thraed. 
Und das mit den liegestütz[emoji12]


----------



## Adi1 (29. Januar 2015)

Snooker spielen entspannt, 

und fördert die Konzentration.


----------



## Kinguin (29. Januar 2015)

@thunderofhate 
schon klar ^^
Bin echt mal gespannt ob es was bringt - Wunder erwarte ich natürlich nicht,ist halt bloss eine Ergänzung und auch nicht mehr


----------



## Kinguin (31. Januar 2015)

Interessant sich hier eigentlich irgendwer für die Fibo Messe 2015 ?
Ich habe daran nicht so Interesse (war bei der Fibo auch noch nie) ,weil ich Messen meistens zu voll finde,aber paar meiner Kumpels freuen sich richtig drauf


----------



## thunderofhate (31. Januar 2015)

Ist zwar in Köln und wäre gut erreichbar, aber das Datum passt mir nicht.


----------



## Kinguin (1. Februar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ist zwar in Köln und wäre gut erreichbar, aber das Datum passt mir nicht.



Warst du schonmal dort ?
Also lohnt sich das ?
Mir ist schon klar, dass die Entscheidung jeder für sich treffen muss, und Interesse ist da, aber mir haben Messen nie so gefallen (Gamescom zB ,wobei nagut das ist auch ein schlimmes Beispiel, wie es nicht laufen soll)


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Februar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> (Gamescom zB ,wobei nagut das ist auch ein schlimmes Beispiel, wie es nicht laufen soll)


Gamescom Nachmittagseinlass:  Ab 14 Uhr ermäßigt, dank der langen Schlange kommt man aber erst ab 16:00 rein


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Februar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Warst du schonmal dort ?
> Also lohnt sich das ?
> Mir ist schon klar, dass die Entscheidung jeder für sich treffen muss, und Interesse ist da, aber mir haben Messen nie so gefallen (Gamescom zB ,wobei nagut das ist auch ein schlimmes Beispiel, wie es nicht laufen soll)


Ein Freund von mir war da. Der wohnt in Köln und ich glaube, die Messe ist sonst auch in Köln.
Du kommst wegen den Messepreisen wohl günstiger an Supplements, vor allem am letzten Tag. Er wollte aber nicht noch einmal dort hin. Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht.

Das Publikum der Gamescom fänd ich auch ziemlich abschreckend.  Aber es kommt halt hauptsächlich auf die Messe an.
Ich bin öfters auf der "Spiele", Essen MOTOR SHOW oder Motorradmesse in Dortmund und finde es ok. Man muss nur den richtigen Zeitpunkt wählen. Ich komme meistens etwas früher, damit ich die Messe zum Zeitpunkt der größten Besucherzahl wieder verlassen kann.


----------



## Kinguin (2. Februar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir war da. Der wohnt in Köln und ich glaube, die Messe ist sonst auch in Köln.
> Du kommst wegen den Messepreisen wohl günstiger an Supplements, vor allem am letzten Tag. Er wollte aber nicht noch einmal dort hin. Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht.
> 
> Das Publikum der Gamescom fänd ich auch ziemlich abschreckend.  Aber es kommt halt hauptsächlich auf die Messe an.
> Ich bin öfters auf der "Spiele", Essen MOTOR SHOW oder Motorradmesse in Dortmund und finde es ok. Man muss nur den richtigen Zeitpunkt wählen. Ich komme meistens etwas früher, damit ich die Messe zum Zeitpunkt der größten Besucherzahl wieder verlassen kann.



Dann schau ich mal dort vorbei, manche gehen halt dort hin um ihre Idole zu treffen, aber das reizt mich eher nicht so ^^ 

Zur Gamescom: ich war da einmal und das hat mir gereicht, viel zu voll, zu eng, zu lange Wartezeit und eigentlich hat sich bloß der Riotstand gelohnt 
Aber das Ganze im Hochsommer und man hat keine Lust mehr, anspielen kann man auch nix so wirklich


----------



## Quppi (2. Februar 2015)

Mal ne Frage bezüglich meines noch nicht existenten Trainingsplan an die Profis hier:
erstmal Hintergrundinfos: ich lebe grade in einem Internat und dort gibt es 3x die Woche Cross Country Training. Jewils Montags Mittwochs und Freitag morgen um 6 Uhr. Stellts euch vor wie Joggen + Sprints ungefähr 30 Minuten lang. Gleichzeitig würd ich gerne die gym mitbenutzen, die es hier gibt, um mal ein bisschen Muskel aufzubauen. Das ist eigentlich das Hauptziel, da ich meiner Meinung nach schon eine gute Ausdauer habe. 
Zu mir: ich bin 18 Jahre alt, 190 groß, 71 Kilo schwer. 
Hatte jetzt 6 Jahre lang 1-2 wöchentlich Schwimmtraining gemacht, aber seit nem halben Jahr gar nichts 
Schwimmen würd ich auch gerne in dem Trainingsplan mit reinbringen, weil es mir mega Spaß macht. 
Ich hab mir das ganze so überlegt:
Mo: 6 Uhr: Cross Country 30 Minuten
20 Uhr: Krafttraining Gym 45 Minuten
Di: Pause
Mi: 6 Uhr: Cross Country 30 Minuten
20 Uhr: Krafttraining Gym 45 Minuten
Do: Pause
Fr: 6 Uhr: Cross Country 30 Minuten
20 Uhr: Krafttraining Gym 45 Minuten
Sa: Pause
So: ?
Jetzt ist die Frage, wo ich das Schwimmen mit reinbringe. Hab mir überlegt das evtl. Sa und oder So zu machen. Wäre das ok?
Desweiteren ess ich normalerweise nichts vor Cross Country, da zu früh. Zerstör ich mir damit meine aufgebauten Muskeln?
und ist es ok erst morgens Cardio zu machen, und dann abends Krafttraining oder sollte ich das lieber in nem alternierenden Rhythmus  machen?
Ich glaube das wars erstmal. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir paar Tips geben / Fragen beantworten. Habe vorher noch nie Krafttraining gemacht. 
LG Quppi


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Februar 2015)

Krafttraining kann man bis zu einem gewissen Grad ganz gut mit Ausdauertraining kombinieren. Vor allem anfangs, wenn man noch nie Krafttraining gemacht hat.
Ich würde das Krafttraining in deinem Plan jeweils um einen Tag nach hinten verschieben. Jedoch könntest du vor allem nach dem Beintraining Probleme mit dem Cross Country bekommen. Die Frage mit dem Schwimmen ist dann auch, mit welcher Intensität und Dauer du das durchziehst. 5 Tage mit Ausdauertraining bilden auf jeden Fall nicht die besten Voraussetzungen für schnelle Steigerungen im Krafttraining. Ob die Pause für deine Muskulatur reicht, musst du letzten Endes selbst herausfinden.

Dass du vor dem Cross Country nichts isst, macht sich höchstens durch verbranntes Fett bemerkbar, hat auf die Muskeln aber keinen Einfluss, sofern du dich sonst ausgewogen und gesund ernährst. Bei deiner Größe und deinem Gewicht sollte dich Fettverbrennen aber nicht wirklich interessieren.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (2. Februar 2015)

190cm , 71 Kilo  und dann noch so viel Ausdauersport, da musst du aber sehr viel Essen um ordentlich Muskelmasse rauf zu packen. Am besten öfter als 3 mal am Tag ordentlich was reinschaufeln.


----------



## Quppi (3. Februar 2015)

Ich ess eigentlich relativ viel, aber zunehmen tu ich trotzdem nicht 
Mein Ziel ist auch nicht noch leichter zu werden, sondern ein bisschen Muskelmasse aufzubauen. Also eher Gewicht zuzunehmen  
Ok das mit dem Schwimmtraining überleg ich mir nochmal. Evtl tausch ich einfach eins der Cross Country Trainings dagegen ein. 
Aber schonmal danke für eure Tips


----------



## thunderofhate (3. Februar 2015)

Yeah, gehe morgen endlich wieder mit 3 Kumpels 90 Minuten Badminton spielen. Meiner Meinung nach noch vor Fußball die spaßigste Sportart zum verbessern der Kondition.
Konnte dieses mal unseren fittesten Allrounder dafür organisieren, der sich gerne vorlaut gibt. Das wird ein Spaß!


----------



## Beam39 (4. Februar 2015)

Ich find ja Squash ziemlich übel. Vor einigen Jahren war ich für 2 Wochen mit ein paar Freunden in soner Hallen-Anlage wo man u.A. Tennis, Badminton, Squash etc. spielen konnte. Badminton verlangt extrem Ausdauer, aber beim Squash lag ich am Ende wie ein toter Hund und konnte mich 10 Minuten nicht mehr von der Stelle regen.

Beim Squash kommt halt hinzu das man ziemlich hart zuschlagen muss, das ist beim Badminton nicht der Fall.


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich hart zuschlagen möchte, nutze ich den Boxsack im Keller. 

Ich habe noch nie Squash gespielt. Haben damals vor vielen Jahren Badminton ab der 6. Klasse regelmäßig im Sportunterricht gehabt. Sogar in der 13. haben wir neben Fußball immer Badminton gespielt. Bis auf meinen Freund, der nebenbei Tennis spielte und gegen den ich deswegen eher selten gewann (komischerweise auch im Tischtennis), war in der Stufe keiner besser. Nebenbei fuhren wir dann eine Zeit lang fast wöchentlich zum Badminton.

Wenn ich mal die geeigneten Mitspieler finde, werde ich auch mal Squash ausprobieren. Aber bei uns hat das eigentlich nie jemand richtig gespielt, daher kann ich nicht einschätzen, ob wir das zunächst auf einem halbwegs gescheiten Niveau hinbekämen. Beim Badminton kannste natürlich nicht vergleichsweise hart zuschlagen, da Schläger und Federball sehr leicht sind.
Ist das Gefühl beim Sqash ungefähr mit Tennis vergleichbar? Das habe ich ein paar mal ausprobiert. Aber bis auf mit ganzer Kraft beim Aufschlag draufkloppen, war es zu selten, um davon zu sprechen, dass man es halbwegs kann.


----------



## Kinguin (4. Februar 2015)

Von Badminton war ich nie der Fan

Habe immer gerne mit 3 Freunden Tischtennis gespielt,auf sowas hätte ich mal wieder Lust 
So motivierend ich auch Kraftsport finde,so muss ich doch sagen,es gibt soviele Sportarten,die mir einfach mehr Spass machen ^^


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Februar 2015)

Ich finde ja Crossfit vom Prinzip her echt geil, aber leider hats das bei mir in der Umgebung nirgends. Habe einige Freunde die echt sportlich sind (Kletterer, Triathlet etc.), aber selbst die sind manchmal nach dem Crossfit einfach nur zerstört.
Die haben mal die Effektivität von Crossfit bei Welt der Wunder testen wollen. War halt hohl: die haben den Hendrik Hey einen Monat lang hinschicken wollen, aber er hatte nach jedem Mal so starken Muskelkater, 
dass er immer eine Woche Pause gebraucht hat bis er wieder trainieren konnte. Somit war er quasi nur vier Mal beim Crossfit und daraus wollten die dann die Effektivität ableiten


----------



## Beam39 (4. Februar 2015)

> Ist das Gefühl beim Sqash ungefähr mit Tennis vergleichbar? Das habe ich ein paar mal ausprobiert. Aber bis auf mit ganzer Kraft beim Aufschlag draufkloppen, war es zu selten, um davon zu sprechen, dass man es halbwegs kann.



Naja, schwierig zu vergleichen da ich das auch nur die zwei Wochen gemacht habe aber ich sag mal so: Der grundlegende Unterschied zwischen Squash und Tennis liegt, für mich, in der Sache Kraftaufwand->Ertrag  In der Praxis heißt das: Je stärker ich beim Tennis durchgezogen hab, desto schneller war der Ball. Beim Squash entwickelt man auch extreme Geschwindigkeiten, aber durch die Beschaffenheit des Balls und wegen des Abprallens meint man immer man schlage nicht kräftig genug zu. 

Der Ball fliegt halt nicht in dem Maße zurück wie man meint und dementsprechend verausgabt man sich dann auch.

Hinzu kommt der extrem kleine Raum in dem man dann plötzlich im zick zack hin und her rennen muss aber gleichzeitig versucht kräftig genug zuzuschlagen 

Wiegesagt, Tennis sowie Squash waren nur ne Spaß-Erfahrung von 2 Wochen, ich kann das jetzt nur rein vom Gefühl her beschreiben.



> Wenn ich hart zuschlagen möchte, nutze ich den Boxsack im Keller.



Damit fang ich dann bald auch wieder an, aber richtig. Also Verein+Wettkämpfe. Lang genug habe ich meinen Traumsport links liegen gelassen.


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Februar 2015)

Das mit dem Draufhauen und Squash kann ich bestätigen 
Ich spiele, seit ich 7 bin, Tennis im Verein, wobei ich es die letzten 3 Jahre eher schleifen hab lassen (weggezogen und kaum daheim gewesen zwecks Mannschaftstraining etc.).
Habe des Öfteren auch Squash und Badminton gespielt und bei beiden Sportarten kann man eigentlich so arg draufhauen wies nur geht und der Ball geht meistens nicht ins Aus.
Wenn man beim Tennis volle Kanne draufhaut, dann kann man den Ball erst Mal ne halbe Stunde im Acker hinterm Tennisplatz suchen. Been there, done that.
Und was mir auch mal beim Squash passiert ist: wollte einen Aufschlag à la Tennis hinlegen, hau volle Kanne drauf, dabei rutscht mir der Schläger aus der Hand und der kracht dann halt in die Wand rein.
Schläger gebrochen, 10 € Pfand weg


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Februar 2015)

@  Kinguin
Spaß hält sich im Kraftsport stark in Grenzen. Ich finde reines Ausdauertraining aber nicht minder langweilig. Einzig Positive is das Tempo beim Radfahren. Deswegen ziehe ich es auch den anderen reinen Ausdauersportarten vor. Ich hingegen finde Badminton wesentlich interessanter als Tischtennis. Ich finde es variantenreicher. Natürlich ist es auch sehr viel laufintensiver.

@ Dustin91
Ich kann den Crossfit Hype nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Die Grundidee mit dem variablen Training ist gut, aber sowas gab es schon bei mir im Kampfsporttraining vor 16 Jahren als ich anfing. Dennoch ist es schön, wenn es mehr Leute dazu bringt, Sport zu treiben. 
Einfach mal in die beiden Warrior Trainingsbücher von Martin Rooney schauen.
Warrior Cardio: Ausdauertraining fÃ?r Kampfsportler: Amazon.de: Martin Rooney: Bücher
Training fÃ?r Warrior: Das ultimative Kampfsport-Workout: Amazon.de: Martin Rooney: Bücher



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Habe des Öfteren auch Squash und Badminton gespielt und bei beiden Sportarten kann man eigentlich so arg draufhauen wies nur geht und der Ball geht meistens nicht ins Aus.


Das kann ich als halbwegs ambitionbierter Badminton Spieler nicht bestätigen. In meinem ersten Spiel letztes Jahr nach längerer Pause habe ich denn Federball bei den Clears aus fast jeder Position hinten ins Aus geschlagen. Die flogen auch schon mal 2-3m weit ins Aus. 
Mittlerweile kann ich Grobmotoriker die Kraft bei den Schlägen wieder recht gut kontrollieren. Ist bei meinem Spiel unheimlich wichtig, weil ich sehr gerne Clear und Drop im Wechsel spiele.

@ Beam
Kommt es auch vor, dass man seinen Mitspieler umrennt? 
Wie gesagt, werde es auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. Es klingt interessant.

Verein und Wettkämpfe sind auch mein Ziel. Habe ich hier ja schon vor einiger Zeit geschrieben. Jedoch möchte ich vorher hart genug trainieren bis ich selbst genug von mir überzeugt bin. Das Sparring fehlt zwar, aber Kraft, Schnelligkeit, Koordination, Technik, Beweglichkeit und Ausdauer müssen noch alle auf ein höheres Niveau. Daran arbeite ich. Dann kommt aber das volle MMA Programm. Ich will es noch einmal wissen! 

edit: Dat is nu aber spät geworden. Is ja schon längst Schlafenszeit.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Februar 2015)

> @ Beam
> Kommt es auch vor, dass man seinen Mitspieler umrennt?
> Wie gesagt, werde es auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. Es klingt interessant.



Bei uns ist das nicht einmal vorgekommen, auch wenns schwer glaubhaft klingt. Wenns richtig zur Sache geht muss derjenige sich ja in etwa dorthin begeben wo der Ball hinzufliegen scheint, und das ist dann meist woanders als der Schlagende steht 



> Verein und Wettkämpfe sind auch mein Ziel.



Wettkämpfe haben mich die krassesten Emotionen in meinem Leben erleben lassen. Diese unendliche Anspannung vor dem Kampf, der Schritt in den Ring wo nur noch dein Gegner dir gegenüber steht, die unzähligen Zuschauer deren Augen komplett auf dich gerichtet sind, dein Trainer den du ums Verrecken nicht enttäuschen willst, das sorgt für einen unfassbaren Druck.. 

Und dann der Moment wenn du siegst. Überwältigend! Nichts ist intensiver als das, weder Hass noch Liebe.

Die Kehrseite ist halt das Verlieren. In meinen 4 Wettkämpfen hab ich zwar nur einmal verloren, aber das hat mich überhaupt nicht mitgenommen weil ich mit ner gezerrten Schulter gekämpft hab, normalerweise eindeutig gewonnen hab aber da mein Gegner der Schützling vom Veranstalter war, durfte er nicht verlieren.

Das war dann so ein Punkt wo mir klar wurde dass solche Sachen schon bei den Amateuren passieren und nahm mir sehr die Lust am Weitermachen. Ich wurde aber entlohnt als mein Gegner in die Kabine kam, in Spiegel schaute und sagte "Alter *******, wie seh ich aus!?"

 Ich werd das nie vergessen


----------



## taks (4. Februar 2015)

So, hab mein Rudergerät jetzt seit 20 Tagen, 17 davon hab ich trainiert (~25min).
Hab 3kg weniger, Muskulatur hat (sichtbar) zugenommen und die Kondition ist besser geworden.
Bin soweit ganz zufrieden.

Aber es ist schon hart sich jeden Morgen durch zu ringen zu trainieren. 
Bin einmal sogar extra um halb 5 Uhr aufgestanden dass ich noch trainieren konnte ^^

Aber ich denke ich kann das bis im Sommer weiter so durchziehen. Wenn man auch Fortschritte sieht macht das Ganze natürlich auch mehr Spass


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wettkämpfe haben mich die krassesten Emotionen in meinem Leben erleben lassen. Diese unendliche Anspannung vor dem Kampf, der Schritt in den Ring wo nur noch dein Gegner dir gegenüber steht, die unzähligen Zuschauer deren Augen komplett auf dich gerichtet sind, dein Trainer den du ums Verrecken nicht enttäuschen willst, das sorgt für einen unfassbaren Druck..
> 
> Und dann der Moment wenn du siegst. Überwältigend! Nichts ist intensiver als das, weder Hass noch Liebe.
> 
> ...


Bin da ganz froh, dass ich noch als recht junger Jugendlicher die ersten Wettkämpfe im Vollkontakt-Karate machen durfte. Damals nahm ich mir das nicht so zu Herzen und sah das recht locker, zumindest bis es dann wirklich ums Kämpfen ging.

Bei meinem ersten MMA-Kampf ging es mir dann genau so, wie du es schilderst. War für mich komplettes Neuland und da ich im Bodenkampf nur mäßig ausgbildet war, hatte ich extremsten Respekt vor meinem Gegner, da er aus dem BJJ kam. Ich war anfangs so voller Adrenalin, dass ich um mich kaum mehr etwas gesehen habe, weil ich wusste, dass ich auf keinen Fall auf den Boden kommen darf. Ein Griff und es ist alles aus. Nach dem Kampf, den ich dann doch einstimmig nach Punkten gewann, habe ich mich mit meinem Gegner dann unterhalten. Er erklärte mir, dass es ihm genauso ging. Weil er wusste, dass er mir bei Schlag und Tritttechnik unterlegen ist, war er die ganze Zeit ebenso angespannt. Kann mich jetzt noch genaustens daran erinnern, wie gestresst ich versucht habe, jeden seiner Ansätze zum Hebel zu erkennen und abzuwehren.
Da habe ich dann auch übrigens festgestellt, wie extrem wichtig die Beinmuskulatur ist; nicht nur wegen der Tritte, sondern vor allem für einen stabilen Stand, was den eben die Lebensversicherung gegen einen Bodenkämpfer ist. 
Zu  den Entscheidungen: Dass die oftmals zweifelhaft sind, habe ich selbst erfahren dürfen. Ich habe meinem zweiten Gegner wirklich extremst die Fresse poliert. Der war mehr am wanken als am stehen und gewann am Ende. War wirklich nicht mehr schön wie der aussah. Mir hast du nicht einmal angemerkt, dass ich gekämpft habe. War auch der Grund weshalb ich mit MMA-Wettkämpfen so schnell aufgehört habe. Mit Muay Thai hatte ich am Anschluss mehr Erfolg, obwohl ich mir da im ersten Kampf direkt nen Kieferburch holte. 

Ich glaube, wenn ich jetzt schon kämpfen müsste, würde ich so derbe untergehen. Genau deswegen muss ich noch viel härter an mir arbeiten. Soll schließlich nicht wieder mit nem Kieferburch anfangen. 

@ taks
Sehr gut! 
Deine Lungen und dein Herz werden es dir noch viel mehr danken (ich hoffe, du rauchst nicht), obwohl nicht sichtbar.


edit:
Achja, Badminton hat heute gut reingehauen. Geriet zwar komischerweise in jedem Spiel direkt in Rückstand, konnte mich dann dank guter Konzentration aber immer steigern, sodass es gegen alle 3 Kumpel für jeweils 2 Siege reichte. 
Lustig fand ich auch zu sehen, dass unser Master of Fitness mir in Sachen Antritt, Reaktion und Beweglichkeit nicht das Wasser reichen konnte. 
Ich werde ja sonst von ihm gerne spaßeshalber als Moppel bezeichnet, weil ich eben doch bulliger bin.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Februar 2015)

Der innere Schweinehund zu überwinden ist beim Sport immer die härteste Aufgabe, egal was man tut. Ob es das Aufstehen und Motivieren ist, beim Training noch ne Schippe raufzulegen obwohl der Schweinehund nicht mehr mag, weiterzumachen wenn man schon völlig am Ende ist.

Man ist beim Sport im Grunde immer mit dem inneren Schweinehund im Kampf, dass das sehr viele Sportler heutzutage vernachlässigen, sieht man meiner Meinung nach ziemlich stark beim Boxen. Die Schwergewichtler sind eigentlich alle totale Fettsäcke wenn man sie mit Kämpfern wie Tyson oder Lennox vergleicht.

edit.: Haben zeitgleich geposted.  Das is interessant zu lesen. Mein Trainer hat mir verboten Freunde oder Familienmitglieder mit auf die ersten Kämpfe zu nehmen, er hat mir gesagt er wirds mir nach meinem ersten Kampf erklären.

Ich war, wie du beschrieben hast, voller Adrenalin und total verkrampft, ich konnte nicht mal halb so stark zuschlagen wie sonst, auch wenn ich ihn in der ersten Minute KO geschlagen hab. In der Kabine hab ich meinen Trainer total verärgert gefragt was da los war und warum ich so verkrampft war. Er meinte dann nur "Aufregung. Deswegen sollst du auch niemanden mitnehmen bis du dich dran gewöhnt hast." In dem Moment hats Bing gemacht. 

Ich hab als Boxer nen Mords Respekt vor MMA, aber das wäre absolut keine Sportart für mich. Mir fehlt da so dieses gewisse Etwas. Beim Boxen hast du lediglich deine Fäuste mit denen du deinen Gegner auf die Bretter schicken kannst und wenns dir dann gelingt ist es ein umso geileres Gefühl.

Wobei ich sagen muss dass mir das heutige Boxen viel zu weichgespült ist im Schwergewicht. Nicht dass ich Gewaltverherrlichend wäre, aber eine gewisse Brutalität gehört zu jedem Kampfsport und das fehlt im Schwergewicht völlig. Deswegen find ich MMA oder Thai-Boxen auch rein vom Zuschauen her interessanter..



> Ich glaube, wenn ich jetzt schon kämpfen müsste, würde ich so derbe untergehen.



Wenn ich jetzt kämpfen müsste, würde ich nach ner halben Minute aufm Boden liegen vor lauter Luftnot.


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Februar 2015)

Haha, das ist ja lustig. Ich habe immer selbst darauf bestanden, dass niemand aus meiner Familie mir zuschaut, wenn ich im Ring stehe. Fand den Gedanken extrem unangenehm. 
Interessant ist ja, dass ich hingegen im reinen Boxen wahrscheinlich nicht den Hauch einer Chance hätte, denn das, was bei mir am besten trainiert ist, darf ich da nur zum stehen und gehen einsetzen.  Allein der Gedanke würde mich schon wahnsinnig machen. Natürlich sind meine Arme jetzt kein Totalausfall, aber ich habe mir das schon zu Karatezeiten so angewöhnt, dass ich sie im Kampf hauptsätzlich zur Verteidigung, zum Antäuschen oder Kontern verwende.
Dank Boxsack und Punchingball arbeite ich nun aber daran, dass eigene Repertiore etwas zu erweitern. Vor allem wenn man mal gestress ist, kann man sich mit nichts anderem so gut abreagieren.


----------



## Kinguin (4. Februar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> @  Kinguin
> Spaß hält sich im Kraftsport stark in Grenzen. Ich finde reines Ausdauertraining aber nicht minder langweilig. Einzig Positive is das Tempo beim Radfahren. Deswegen ziehe ich es auch den anderen reinen Ausdauersportarten vor. Ich hingegen finde Badminton wesentlich interessanter als Tischtennis. Ich finde es variantenreicher. Natürlich ist es auch sehr viel laufintensiver.



ja reines Ausdauertraining finde ich auch nicht so toll,aber alles ist gleich viel besser,wenn man einen ungefähr genauso starken Kumpel hat oder eben sogar jemanden,der noch besser ist als man selbst 
sowas motiviert mich immer,aber ich schaffe es auch oft mich selbst zu motivieren - aber Beam hat recht,den härtesten Kampf führt man gegen sich selbst ^^

zu Kampfsport:
also ich bin längst nicht so erfahren wie ihr,(habe erst 2 Jahre hinter mir mit MMA,will es aber bald wieder aufnehmen nach der Pause ),aber ich habe bisher noch an keinen Turnieren oder Ähnlichem Teil genommen,möchte ich aber auch nicht unbedingt,mich reicht die Trainingskämpfe mit Teampartnern und paar Freunden ^^
Was ich an Kampfsport so sehr schätze,ist einfach das man sich wirklich abreagieren kann ,bitte nicht falsch verstehen,bin kein brutaler Typ,,aber es ist einfach befriedigend alles aus sich rauszulassen manchmal (ja das geht auch gut bei Fitness,bei MMA bzw generell Kampfsport nochmal viel besser)
Gleichzeitig lernt man auch eine ganze Menge Selbstkontrolle und geht vieles stressfreier ran im Leben


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Februar 2015)

Heute wurde ich wieder daran erinnert, wieso ich am liebsten allein Sport treibe. Sobald man etwas planen muss, kriegt man echt zu viel. Rückmeldung kommt grundsätzlich zu spät oder erst nach mehrmaligem Fragen, sodass man bei der weiteren Organisation immer zusätzliche Arbeit bekommt.

Ohne Boxsack stünde ich auch manchmal vor einem Wutproblem.


----------



## taks (10. Februar 2015)

Archillessehne entzündet und Grippe eingefangen -> Trainig fällt flach...


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Februar 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Archillessehne entzündet und Grippe eingefangen -> Trainig fällt flach...



Ich denke nicht, dass du die Grippe hast, eher einen grippalen Infekt


----------



## >ExX< (10. Februar 2015)

Letzte woche hatte ich auch aufgrund von Fieber und Schwindel sowie Schnupfen ausgesetzt, dafür hab ich von gestern seit lsngem mal wieder Muskelkater


----------



## Kinguin (10. Februar 2015)

mittlerweile bei 84Kilo und mit den Gewichten läuft es auch  gut,aber März wird dann wieder mehr Cardio gemacht um etwas abzuspecken
mein KFA liegt aktuell bei ca 15% ,hab dafür sowohl eine spezielle Waage als auch den Kaliper genutzt (vorausgesetzt ich habe mich nicht komplett verrechnet) ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Februar 2015)

Heute mit Kollege Kante am Abend trainiert und mittags 90 min Badminton. Ein genialer Tag. Fühle mich grad richtig gut. Was den Frauen ihre Schokolade, ist den Männern ihr Sport.


----------



## >ExX< (16. Februar 2015)

Hab jetzt mal mit jemandem im Fitness Studio geredet der auch Weight Gainer oder irgend nen Eiweiß Zeug genommen hat.
Er meinte er hätte innerhalb eines Jahres von 68 auf 90kg zugelegt, meint ihr das geht innerhalb eines Jahres?
Und liegt es wirklich an dem Zeug, also kann es so viel bewirken?

Das Zeug heist irgendwas mit Jumbo, falls euch das was sagt


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2015)

Also einfach Gewicht aufzubauen ist ja nicht schwer ...     Kommt eben drauf an, woraus das besteht


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Februar 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal mit jemandem im Fitness Studio geredet der auch Weight Gainer oder irgend nen Eiweiß Zeug genommen hat.
> Er meinte er hätte innerhalb eines Jahres von 68 auf 90kg zugelegt, meint ihr das geht innerhalb eines Jahres?
> Und liegt es wirklich an dem Zeug, also kann es so viel bewirken?
> 
> Das Zeug heist irgendwas mit Jumbo, falls euch das was sagt


Wer Weight Gainer kauft, hat definitiv zu viel Geld oder keine Ahnung. Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es da nicht. Wobei man die erste Möglichkeit eigentlich ausschließen kann.
Das Zeugs besteht zum größten Teil aus Kohlenhydraten (Stärke und Zucker in ähnlichem Verhältnis) und etwas Eiweiß.
Was kosten 1kg Mehl, Linsen und Zucker im Geschäft? Schmeckt zwar nicht so gut, hat aber den gleichen Effekt und ist vermutlich gesünder.

Diese 22kg kannst du schon zunehmen, nur wird das wahrscheinlich nicht mal ein Verhältnis von 6:1 von Fett zu Muskelmasse sein.
Einfach mal bei Amazon "Weight Gainer" eingeben und sich die Nährwerte anschauen.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2015)

Also, Zucker kann man sich auch leckerer zuführen ...


----------



## s-icon (16. Februar 2015)

Eigenen Weight Gainer machen. Gemahlene Haferflocken mit Whey Mischen


----------



## >ExX< (16. Februar 2015)

@thunder: Ja, ich habe leider keine Ahnung davon, deshalb frag ich ja 

Ich kann einfach keine Masse aufbauen, egal wie viel ich esse oder wovon, es GEHT NICHT
Hatte jetzt gedacht dass es vielleicht doch die letzte Möglichkeit wäre, aber wenns auch nichts bringt dann gebe ich da natürlich auch kein Geld aus.

Und Haferflocken mit Whey ist so eine richtige Kalorienbombe?^^


----------



## s-icon (16. Februar 2015)

Haferflocken haben in etwa soviel Kalorien wie Zucker, letztendlich ist es egal wie du deine Kalorien erreichst.
Hauptsache du nimmst mehr zu dir als du verbrauchst, ich würde auf eine angemessene Makroverteilung achten.


----------



## >ExX< (16. Februar 2015)

Der einzige Vorteil beim Weight Gainer ist doch eigentlich nur dass er flüssig ist und noch rein passt, auch wenn man sich schon komplett voll gegessen hat, oder?
Weil Haferflocken müsste man ja dann wieder "essen", ich schau mal was ich noch so ändern kann


----------



## s-icon (16. Februar 2015)

Nein Hafeflocken kann man auch trinken, deshalb schrieb ich ja gemahlen.
Bei Myprotein recht preiswert.
Versuche mal dein Essen bei fddb.info zu tracken


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Versuche mal dein Essen bei fddb.info zu tracken



Da wäre ich auch dafür. 99,x % der Leute, die behaupten, dass sie nicht zunehmen können, essen einfach falsch.
Der restliche Anteil hat wirklich eine Krankheit, welche eine Gewichtszunahme verhindert bzw. erschwert.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Februar 2015)

@ >ExX<

Sorry, falls der Beitrag zu offensiv war. Aber das, was als Weight Gainer verkauft wird, ist wirklich reine und extrem sinnlose Geldverschwendung.
Hast du einen Mixer?
Mein Frühstück sieht wie folgt aus:
Haferflocken, Milch, Quark und Honig in eine Schüssel und etwas erwärmen.
Anschließend mit dem Stabmixer alles durchmixen. Nimmst du etwas mehr Milch, wird es natürlich flüssiger.
Kannst du auch immer zwischendurch trinken und zur Arbeit, zum Sport oder woanders hin mitnehmen.


----------



## >ExX< (17. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Nein Hafeflocken kann man auch trinken, deshalb schrieb ich ja gemahlen.
> Bei Myprotein recht preiswert.
> Versuche mal dein Essen bei fddb.info zu tracken



Ich schau mir die Seite mal an, aber kann nicht versprechen dass ich das komplett durchziehe mit dem tracken ;D



thunderofhate schrieb:


> @ >ExX<
> 
> Sorry, falls der Beitrag zu offensiv war. Aber das, was als Weight Gainer verkauft wird, ist wirklich reine und extrem sinnlose Geldverschwendung.
> Hast du einen Mixer?
> ...



War nicht zu offensiv, keine Sorge, hier im Sport Thread sollte ja keiner aus Zucker sein 
Ja meine Mutter hat so ein Teil in der Küche


----------



## Kinguin (17. Februar 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> @thunder: Ja, ich habe leider keine Ahnung davon, deshalb frag ich ja
> 
> Ich kann einfach keine Masse aufbauen, egal wie viel ich esse oder wovon, es GEHT NICHT
> Hatte jetzt gedacht dass es vielleicht doch die letzte Möglichkeit wäre, aber wenns auch nichts bringt dann gebe ich da natürlich auch kein Geld aus.
> ...



Wenn ich kurz fragen darf ,wie lange ernährt du dich schon so ? Btw wie lange trainiert du ?

Es ist nur meine Erfahrung, aber die Leute, die kaum zu nehmen ,ernähren sich einfach nicht ordentlich genug oder sind zu ungeduldig.
Ich möchte dir da nix vorwerfen, was vllt nicht stimmt aber in den meisten ist es wirklich so, da hat Dustin recht.
Zudem muss man bedenken,bei manchen geht's schneller, bei manchen langsamer, oft erkennt man es nicht mal selbst unbedingt ,sondern erst Monate später, wenn man es von Freunden hört.^^


----------



## Offset (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo an alle, 

ich mache jetzt seit einigen Wochen einen Ganzkörper Plan. Klappt auch soweit ganz gut, ich hab eher Probleme bei der Ernährung (ich hab da keinen speziellen Plan aber ich achte schon darauf was ich esse).  Jedenfalls schaff ich es nicht ansatzweise 2g Eiweiß pro kg Körpergewicht zu essen. Ich möchte auch erstmal keine Zusätze nehmen. 
Habt ihr Tipps für Essen mit viel Eiweiß?


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Februar 2015)

Geflügel in jeder erdenklichen Art und Weise.  Käse, besonders Hartkäse ist auch gut. Fisch enthält üblicherweise auch viel Eiweiße. Eier, Quark, und Nüsse sind auch gut. Fleisch im allgemeinen enthält auch relativ viel Eiweiß, Geflügel hat aber am meisten davon. 

Ansonsten auch Weizen, Soja, Tofu, und die ganzen Pflanzenfresser-Produkte (die müssen nämlich viel kompensieren  ).


Aber im Ernst, ein Proteindrink pro Tag hilft schon deutlich. Macht es viel einfacher, immer genug zu sich zu nehmen, und ist auch lecker. Wenn man einen leckeren findet   Was je nach bevorzugter Sorte auch schonmal schwierig werden kann.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Februar 2015)

2g Eiweiß pro kg Körpergewicht geht aber schon an die obere Grenze. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man mit 1,5g direkt langsamer aufbaut. Gibt da noch viele andere Faktoren.
Hülsenfrüchte sind noch recht eiweißhaltig. Darunter getrocknete Bohnen, Linsen und Erbsen. Da bist du vor dem Kochen bei über 25g Eiweiß pro 100g.

Bei mir sind es täglich:
500g Quark = 60g Eiweiß
200g Hafer = 24g
500ml Milch = 17g
Cahsewkerne 50g = 9g

Dann eben noch das Mittagessen, was bei min. 50g Eiweiß liegt und am Abend noch einmal um die 40g.
Thunfisch, Lamm und Geflügel sind die präferierten Fleischprodukte. Eier gehen aber auch immer rein. 

Optional: BCAAs und Proteinshakes. Proteinshakes sind bei gescheiter Ernährung aber recht gut zu ersetzen.


----------



## s-icon (17. Februar 2015)

1 Grillhähnchen  enthält zB fast den Gesamten Tagesbedarf


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> 1 Grillhähnchen  enthält zB fast den Gesamten Tagesbedarf


Meinst du diese 2,5kg Dinger? xD
Ist wahrscheinlich sogar mindestens das 2fache.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Februar 2015)

Wenn du jeden Tag ein ganzes Hähnchen essen willst ...  wohl bekomms!  

Ne im Ernst, ich finde es einfacher wenn man zumindest etwas Proteinpulver konsumiert.  2g pro Kg Körperwicht ist auch zu extrem. 1-1,5g ist für Hobbysportler absolut genug. 2g brauchst du, wenn du wie Arnie aussehen willst oder für den Ironman trainierst.


----------



## Offset (17. Februar 2015)

Ok danke. Übertreiben will ich es auch nicht gleich. 
1g sollte man auch so einigermaßen hinbekommen.


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Februar 2015)

Rote Linsen haben 26g Protein auf 100g, geiles Zeug!


----------



## >ExX< (18. Februar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wenn ich kurz fragen darf ,wie lange ernährt du dich schon so ? Btw wie lange trainiert du ?
> 
> Es ist nur meine Erfahrung, aber die Leute, die kaum zu nehmen ,ernähren sich einfach nicht ordentlich genug oder sind zu ungeduldig.
> Ich möchte dir da nix vorwerfen, was vllt nicht stimmt aber in den meisten ist es wirklich so, da hat Dustin recht.
> Zudem muss man bedenken,bei manchen geht's schneller, bei manchen langsamer, oft erkennt man es nicht mal selbst unbedingt ,sondern erst Monate später, wenn man es von Freunden hört.^^



Ich esse schon mein Leben lang so viel ich will und vor allem kann. Seit circa 6 Jahren achte ich permanent drauf dass ich so viel esse wie ich nur schaffe. Blutwerte sind seit der Kindheit auch alle bestens. Habe damals als Kind auch Appetit Anreger (kein Plan ob man das so nennt) bekommen, hat auch leider nichts gebracht.
Trainiere seit letzem Jahr Mai, 3 mal die Woche.
Es ist sogar so dass ich bisher bei Phasen mit wenig Bewegung abgenommen habe und bei viel Bewegung eher zugenommen habe, kann auch sein dass die körperliche Arbeit dann halt mehr Appetit hervorgerufen hat.


----------



## s-icon (18. Februar 2015)

Nahrung mit hoher Kohlenhydratdichte essen.


----------



## Kinguin (19. Februar 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich esse schon mein Leben lang so viel ich will und vor allem kann. Seit circa 6 Jahren achte ich permanent drauf dass ich so viel esse wie ich nur schaffe. Blutwerte sind seit der Kindheit auch alle bestens. Habe damals als Kind auch Appetit Anreger (kein Plan ob man das so nennt) bekommen, hat auch leider nichts gebracht.
> Trainiere seit letzem Jahr Mai, 3 mal die Woche.
> Es ist sogar so dass ich bisher bei Phasen mit wenig Bewegung abgenommen habe und bei viel Bewegung eher zugenommen habe, kann auch sein dass die körperliche Arbeit dann halt mehr Appetit hervorgerufen hat.



also klingt wirklich schwierig bei dir mit dem Zunehmen.
Nun gut,dann hilft bloss weiterhin Geduld ^^ 
Ich würde aber auch bei den Übungen und generell deinem Trainingsplan Variationen miteinbringen.
Falls du dies nicht schon getan hast halt ,viele Leute trainieren kontiniuerlich mit dem selben Plan,das ist ein Fehler.
Übungen auchmal auswechseln,Wiederholungs/Satz anzahl varieren.
Abwechslung ist das Zauberwort ,ansonsten macht dir nix raus ,wenn du auf der Waage nicht so schnell zunimmst.
Beachte dich auch immer mal im Spiegel,ich finde da sieht man Erfolge viel besser ^^



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ne im Ernst, ich finde es einfacher wenn man zumindest etwas Proteinpulver konsumiert.  2g pro Kg Körperwicht ist auch zu extrem. 1-1,5g ist für Hobbysportler absolut genug. 2g brauchst du, wenn du wie Arnie aussehen willst oder für den Ironman trainierst.



ich wiege 84 Kilo,und schaffe es kaum diese 2gramm Eiweiss zu halten.
eher bin ich bei 1,5g pro kg - also ca 120-130g Eiweiss am Tag ,aber auch nicht immer manchmal sogar nur 100,und das reicht mir absolut .


----------



## sfc (20. Februar 2015)

Sind nicht Weight Gainer mal ursprünglich für Leute erfunden worden, die nicht zunehmen? Ich würde von denen ja direkt fett werden wie ein Schwein. Aber wenn man wirklich so große Probleme mit dem Zunehmen hat, würde ich es zumindest mal damit probieren.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (22. Februar 2015)

Weight Gainer sind nur Geldmacherei.
Iss mittags und abends ne Schüssel Müsli mit Bananen und trinke nen halben Liter Kakao oder Karamalz-Bier dazu, dann hast du deinen Weight Gainer auch und kostet nur ein Drittel von dem Pulverzeug xD


----------



## leaf348 (22. Februar 2015)

Ich würde auch sagen sehr gehaltvoll essen und alkoholfreies Weizen-Bier trinken.


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Februar 2015)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sagen sehr gehaltvoll essen und alkoholfreies Weizen-Bier trinken.



Oder einfach Milch, Fruchtsäfte etc. Alkfreies Bier hat da im Vergleich viel weniger Kalorien.


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Februar 2015)

Bin immer noch für hafer, mehl und zucker. Jeweils 500g pro tag. Wer da keine 5kg pro Woche zunimmt, läuft täglich marathon. Könnte man tatsächlich gut mit 3 Litern Milch verbinden.


----------



## leaf348 (23. Februar 2015)

Hättet ihr ein paar Tipps bzw. Erfahrungen mit was man Eiweißpulver/Creatin noch so mixen könnte außer Wasser/Milch/Fruchtsaft?


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Februar 2015)

Sojamilch?
Eiweißpulver habe ich ein einziges mal mit Wasser ausprobiert. Abgesehen davon, dass es sich schlechter als in Milch löst, schmeckt es einfach gar nicht. Wüsste da auch keine sinnvolle Alternativen.


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Februar 2015)

Ich würde noch erdnussbuttter dazu mischen, dann hast du auch weight gainer


----------



## leaf348 (23. Februar 2015)

Ja Eiweiß-Pulver in Wasser is ziemlich seltsam, abgesehen von den Brocken die noch herumschwimmen


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte nach ein paar Monaten genug und hab mir nen billigen Mixer gekauft. Keine Bröckchen mehr und deutlich weniger Arbeit.  Damit bekommt man das Zeug auch in jeder Flüssigkeit gelöst.


----------



## leaf348 (23. Februar 2015)

Ich mixe immer mit Cocktail-Shaker, geht eigentlich auch relativ gut.


----------



## Kinguin (23. Februar 2015)

Also jetzt nicht im Bezug auf Eiweiß mixen, aber aus Eiweißpulver kann man generell recht viel machen  - also Proteinmuffins,Pancakes,Riegel usw 
Ist recht vielfältig und je nach Geschmack auch ganz gut, nur auf Dauer halt teuer vielleicht ,weil das Pulver schneller alle geht.

Zu dem Zunehmen wurde ja schon genug gesagt. ^^


----------



## MadMax127 (24. Februar 2015)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Ich mixe immer mit Cocktail-Shaker, geht eigentlich auch relativ gut.



Habe auch einen seit zwei Jahren. Aus der Preisklasse um die 100 Euro. Absolut zu empfehlen


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Februar 2015)

MadMax127 schrieb:


> Habe auch einen seit zwei Jahren. Aus der Preisklasse um die 100 Euro. Absolut zu empfehlen



Bitte was? 
Für so ein Ding hast du 100 € ausgegeben?

Edelstahl Cocktail Shaker Set Edelstahlshaker Shaker Bar Mixer: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt


----------



## leaf348 (24. Februar 2015)

Hm jo meiner war bei ner Flasche Smirnoff Vodka dabei


----------



## Ruptet (24. Februar 2015)

Weider Shaker "Standard", 1er Pack (1 x 700 ml Becher): Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege

Hat ein Gitter drin, reicht vollkommen.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Hat ein Gitter drin, reicht vollkommen.


Jupp. Habe auch so einen ähnlichen aus Kunststoff. War bei einer Supplement-Bestellung bei ebay dabei.
Gibt auch günstigere ohne Weiders Aufpreis.


----------



## MadMax127 (24. Februar 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> Für so ein Ding hast du 100 € ausgegeben?
> 
> Edelstahl Cocktail Shaker Set Edelstahlshaker Shaker Bar Mixer: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt




In Verbindung mit einem Cocktail Mixer natürlich


----------



## s-icon (24. Februar 2015)

Der Cocktailshaker von Alessi kostet etwa 100€ und ist jeden Cent wert, Qualität pur


----------



## MadMax127 (24. Februar 2015)

Ich find die Mixer super, keine Klümpchen, geht schnell.


----------



## Kinguin (25. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Weider Shaker "Standard", 1er Pack (1 x 700 ml Becher): Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege
> 
> Hat ein Gitter drin, reicht vollkommen.



Nehme auch nur so einen normalen Shaker ,spart man Geld wozu auch mehr ,klappt auch so 

so ab März wird wieder mehr gerannt und Ausdauer trainiert,bin faul geworden in den letzten Monaten außer so 10min warmlaufen vor dem Krafttraining ^^


----------



## Ruptet (25. Februar 2015)

Bin auch faul geworden... mein letztes durchgezogenes Training ist schon bestimmt 4 monate her, sonst ist immer anfangen, bankdrücken und da vergeht wir schon die Lust.

Messe aber wöchentlich den Oberarm und halte ihn+den körper mit Bildern fest, zusätzlich dazu versuche ich immer unter gleichen Bedienungen einen krafttest zu machen, um sicherzustellen das nichts verloren geht 

Ist schon ne schlimme Sache der trainierte Körper....merke ich minimalen Schwund gebe ich richtig gas, ist wohl meine einzige Motivation noch.


----------



## Kinguin (25. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ist schon ne schlimme Sache der trainierte Körper....merke ich minimalen Schwund gebe ich richtig gas, ist wohl meine einzige Motivation noch.



Also Krafttraining kann ich recht konstant halten ,aber es ist wirklich ein undankbarer Sport.
Pausieren mal einen Monat und du fühlst dich schlapp wie sonst was, war bei mir nach einem langen Sommerurlaub so, wo ich aber auch zumindest Laufen war.

Dennoch grade deshalb bin ich so motiviert, weil ich weiß lange Pausen sind nie gut  
Wenn es an Motivation mangelt, braucht man aber auch vielleicht mehr Abwechslung, entweder im Krafttraining oder generell im Sport.
Nur Fitness finde ich auch öde auf Dauer.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. März 2015)

Wie trainiert ihr eigentlich eure Unterarme? Ganz klassisch?

Habe mir heute etwas Schickes gebastelt.
Ich habe mir ein Holzbrett (2-3cm tief und 4-5cm breit genommen und 45cm lang) genommen. Die Kanten mit Schmörgelpapier rund abgeschliffen und genau in der Mitte ein Loch, durch das ich einen Strick anbinden kann, gebohrt.
Im Anschluss nimmt man sich Hantelgewichte seiner Wahl und bindet diese am anderen Ende fest.
Nun kann greift man das Holzbrett und wickelt die Gewichte hoch zum Stab und wieder runter.


----------



## Ruptet (1. März 2015)

Das ist zB ne sehr gute Möglichkeit 

Ich selbst mach einfach Langahntel Curls im Obergriff, reicht.


----------



## >ExX< (1. März 2015)

Muss man da nicht immer umpacken mit den händen, bzw hat doch dann fast immer nur eine hand an der Stange?


----------



## thunderofhate (1. März 2015)

Ja, du packst immer im Wechsel mit Rechts und Links um. 

@ Ruptet
Mir reicht das irgendwie nicht. 
Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich ziemliche Komplexe im Bezug auf die Unterarme habe. Sind vermutlich nicht viel schmaler als meine Oberarme, aber mir ist das zu wenig. 
Oder einfach weniger an Popeye orientieren?


----------



## Ruptet (1. März 2015)

Letzter trifft denke ich zu 

Ne, schön knackig pralle Unterarme gehen schon, aber zu dick ist dann nichts mehr schön.
Geschmackssache alles.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. März 2015)

Ich trainiere eigentlich kaum auf Optik und wenn, ziehe ich mir ne Tüte übern Kopf. 
Mir gehts darum, dass man richtig schwere Gewichte lange genug festhalten kann. Unterarme können im Gegensatz zum Oberarm einfach nie stark genug sein.


----------



## Ruptet (1. März 2015)

Ah ok, dann ists ja verständlich 

Hab die jetzt ehrlich gesagt nie extra trainiert bis aufs curlen ab und zu, einfach weil sie eh schon überall mit beansprucht werden.
Aber was richtig reinhaut ist Farmers Walk, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat das irgendwo zu machen.

@Sollte jetzt eigentlich trainieren .... was tu ich ? Kinder Pinguin essen und im Forum rumlungern, läuft


----------



## thunderofhate (1. März 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Hab die jetzt ehrlich gesagt nie extra trainiert bis aufs curlen ab und zu, einfach weil sie eh schon überall mit beansprucht werden.
> Aber was richtig reinhaut ist Farmers Walk, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat das irgendwo zu machen.


Ich mache den Farmerswalk über 4 Etagen die Treppe hoch und runter bei uns im Haus. Das ist tatsächlich eine der Übungen, auf die ich das mit dem "man kann nie zu starke Unterarme haben" bezog. Denn da sinds immer früher oder später die Unterarme... :-/



Ruptet schrieb:


> @Sollte jetzt eigentlich trainieren .... was tu ich ? Kinder Pinguin essen und im Forum rumlungern, läuft


Dann mach es so wie ich. 
Zunächst trainieren und im Anschluss im Forum rumhängen.


----------



## Ruptet (1. März 2015)

Na darum gehts nicht ... ich fang oft min Bankdrücken an, ich leg mich drauf, drück den ersten Satz und ich hab schon keine Lust mehr 
Ich weiß auch nicht.. Motivationstief der üblen Art.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. März 2015)

Ich werde seit Dezember immer wieder durch Krankheitsphasen unterbrochen. Es gibt kaum etwas, was mich mehr runter zieht, als wenn ich gesundheitsbedingt nicht 100% trainieren kann. Blöderweise gehen chronische Krankheiten ohne Arztbesuch nicht weg... Nächste Woche werde ich mal zum Doc müssen.

Die Lust ist eigentlich nie mein Problem.


----------



## Ruptet (1. März 2015)

Owe, na da bin ich auch dabei ... Chronische Gastritis und Knie+Hüfte im Eimer weil das Becken schief steht.

Ein Training bei dem man nicht zu mindestens 100% fit ist macht auch garkeinen Spaß, kann sein das bei mir daran liegt weils mir in letzter Zeit auch nicht besonders geht.
Naja einfach mal abwarten.

Ohne zu wissen was dir fehlt, chronisch ist immer Müll und ich wünsche dir ne gute Besserung


----------



## Stryke7 (1. März 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Na darum gehts nicht ... ich fang oft min Bankdrücken an, ich leg mich drauf, drück den ersten Satz und ich hab schon keine Lust mehr
> Ich weiß auch nicht.. Motivationstief der üblen Art.


Das macht auf Dauer auch keinen Spaß.  Du brauchst Abwechslung ...   Mach einfach mal ne Weile was komplett anderes.

Ist auch trainingstechnisch ganz gut.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. März 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ohne zu wissen was dir fehlt, chronisch ist immer Müll und ich wünsche dir ne gute Besserung


Vielen Dank.
Ich gehe halt so extrem ungern zum Arzt, dass es manchmal nicht so gut ist. ^^
Hatte zu Geburt ein Problem mit Hüfte und Bein, was allerdings während der Wachstumsphase verloren ging. Chance waren laut Arzt 50/50.
Bin zwar erst Mitte 20, fühle mich aber manchmal wie 80. 
Aber was auch immer kommt, an einem halte ich immer fest und das ist das Motto "No retreat, no surrender!".
Bald wird es wärmer und die Sonne scheint öfters, dann kann man sich auch wieder vermehrt draußen bewegen.


----------



## Kinguin (2. März 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Wie trainiert ihr eigentlich eure Unterarme? Ganz klassisch?
> .



gar nicht  ich finde sie aber nicht so schlecht,im Verhältnis zu meinem Oberarmen,habe aber normal auch nur 40er Armumfang,also bin da recht zufrieden erstmal .
Auch von mir gute Besserung btw

@ Ruptet wie Stryke schon richtig erwähnt hat,vllt mal eine andere Sport.
Mich würde Fitness alleine auch nicht motivieren ^^


----------



## Roundy (2. März 2015)

so letzen mittwoch mal wieder mit laufen angefangen, heute war der muskelkater weg und neue 12km. Meine waden freuen sich auf treppenstufen 
Gruß


----------



## SkyLabSTAR (4. März 2015)

Bin auch seit 2 Wochen mit einer Muskelentzündung im rechten Schultergelenk außer gefecht was die Wege ins Gym echt erschweren. Scheiß Kardio jetzt nur geht mir richtig auf die Nuss. Habe noch bis mitte April Krankengymnastik und Massagen und hoffe das der Mist einfach bald aufhört damit ich wieder ordentlich Pumpen gehen kann. Das man von 100% Leistung auf ca. 60% Fällt ist echt schon sehr grausam ;D

Aber allen anderen die im Moment mit ner Verletzung zu kämpfen haben gute Besserung ;D


----------



## taks (8. März 2015)

Ich habe heute auch das erste Mal seit einem Monat wieder trainiert. Hatte die Achillessehne entzündet


----------



## Ruptet (8. März 2015)

Auch gestern wieder angefangen ... man fühlt sich ein Muskelkater gut an, hatte ich fast vergessen.


----------



## >ExX< (8. März 2015)

Und diese Couch Potatoes heulen immer rum wenn sie einen haben........Idiote......


----------



## TammerID (9. März 2015)

Morgen geht es nach lächerlichen zwei Wochen wieder los. Furchtbar wenn die Arbeit einen dran hindert. Aber ich sehe es schon kommen, selbst zwei Wochen werden sich bemerkbar machen morgen -.-


----------



## roulie90 (9. März 2015)

War bei mir auch so. Aber nach 3-4 Trainingseinheiten, oder wenn man 2 mal die gleichen Muskelgruppen trainiert hat, ist man nach ca 2 Wochen Pause wieder fast auf dem alten Level


----------



## TammerID (9. März 2015)

Ja ich bin da auch ganz locker. Wer Prioritäten setzt muss auch mit Konsequenzen leben können


----------



## roulie90 (9. März 2015)

Solange die Karriere, oder Familie die höhere Priorität haben, ist ja alles in Butter


----------



## Kinguin (9. März 2015)

Fitness bzw Sport generell ist auch eine ziemlich undankbare Sache,du kannst 1 Jahr lang durchtrainieren und bist dann fit,aber nicht unbedingt zufrieden,aber wehe du lässt mal 2 Monate was ausfallen, dann fühlst du dich deutlich schwächer. ^^


----------



## roulie90 (9. März 2015)

Genau so siehts aus, das is nunmal die Kehrseite mit der man leben muss. Aber ich sehe fitness ein wenig wie ein real life Rollenspiel  Bei jedem Training haust du bis zum Umfallen so viel Eisen weg wie geht und Tag für Tag machst du Fortschritte, auch wenn diese in ihrer Gesamtheit erst Monate später seh- und bemerkbar sind.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. März 2015)

War heute mit Freunden Fußballspielen. Bin zwar noch nicht komplett gesund und ausdauertechnisch in einem miserablen Zustand, aber es war mal an der Zeit.
Hätte ich mir allerdings ersparen können.

Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr bei jedem Angriff mit nach vorne lauft, euch wirklich frei lauft und der Vollhonk am Ball nie abspielt, darauf einen Gegner oder das Gitter anschießt oder anders den Ball verliert, der Gegner den Ball bekommt und ihr anschließend jedes mal wieder wie ein Bekloppter nach hinten sprinten müsst? Habe das einige Male mitgemacht, dann aber nach dem locker 20. Versuch einen Wutausbruch bekommen. Was zu Hölle soll das? 
Dann wundert der sich noch, dass ich irgendwann mit den Sprints zurück aufhöre und wirft mir vor, ich würde mich zu wenig bewegen. Leider habe ich unsere 16-Jährigen Gegner mit meinem Anfall ziemlich eingeschüchtert... Das wollte ich in dem Moment nicht, aber jedem platzt wohl irgendwann der Kragen, wenn mancher nicht versteht, dass Mannschaftsport nicht nur heißt, dass 2 Teams gegeneinander spielen müssen, sondern vor allem das eigene zusammen.
Ich spiele relativ uneigennützig und bin der ballsicherste und abschlussstärkste Spieler im Team, aber wenn ich Sprint- und Antrittsübungen machen möchte, brauche ich keinen Ball dabei.
Musste mich dann im Anschluss am Boxsack austoben... Jetzt gehts mir gut.


----------



## Kinguin (21. März 2015)

So Kreatinkur fast vorbei, bin jetzt bei 85Kilo und will etwas abspecken mit April.
Mit dem Laufen wieder voll dabei und Kampfsport dazu noch.
Dann sollte das bis Sommer passen, auch wenn ich nicht glaube,dass ein stark sichtbares Sixpack drin ist, aber naja der Rest sollte stimmen. 
Naja ist mir auch nicht so wichtig
Eine Frage hat hier irgendwer eigentlich mal Probleme mit schlaffer Haut am Bauch gehabt durch zu schnelles Abnehmen ?
Ich meine das trifft nur auf sehr übergewichtige Menschen zu.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. März 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Eine Frage hat hier irgendwer eigentlich mal Probleme mit schlaffer Haut am Bauch gehabt durch zu schnelles Abnehmen ?
> Ich meine das trifft nur auf sehr übergewichtige Menschen zu.



Normalerweise hast du das Problem nur, wenn du durch Fettabsaugung, Magenverkleinerung oder Ähnliches wirklich sehr schnell und sehr viel Gewicht verlierst. Bei 10 oder 20Kg  mit Sicherheit nicht,  da passt die Haut sich wieder an.


----------



## Ruptet (21. März 2015)

Sollte zumindest, aber ein Sixpack wird eh überbewertet, hauptsache stramm.


----------



## Kinguin (21. März 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Normalerweise hast du das Problem nur, wenn du durch Fettabsaugung, Magenverkleinerung oder Ähnliches wirklich sehr schnell und sehr viel Gewicht verlierst. Bei 10 oder 20Kg  mit Sicherheit nicht,  da passt die Haut sich wieder an.



Bei Fettabsaugung - macht man deshalb nicht immer eine Bauchstraffung um sowas zu vermeiden  Kostet halt nur.
Ich meine auch gelesen zu haben,dass schlaffe Haut eher bei älteren Menschen oder Frauen nach der Schwangerschaft vorkommt und nicht bei jungen Leuten.



Ruptet schrieb:


> Sollte zumindest, aber ein Sixpack wird eh überbewertet, hauptsache stramm.



Dem schließe ich mich an ,wobei ehrlich gesagt nie einen komplett flachen Bauch habe ,am unteren Bauchbereich ist immer so eine leichte Schicht -.-
Nix Gravierendes, aber hatte ich schon immer.

Wobei zugegeben, genetisches Glück vorausgesetzt, ein 8Pack hätte was


----------



## thunderofhate (21. März 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an ,wobei ehrlich gesagt nie einen komplett flachen Bauch habe ,am unteren Bauchbereich ist immer so eine leichte Schicht -.-
> Nix Gravierendes, aber hatte ich schon immer.
> 
> Wobei zugegeben, genetisches Glück vorausgesetzt, ein 8Pack hätte was


Ich habe das Glück, dass ich nicht wirklich ne Plautze bekomme. Da geht dann höchstens etwas auf die Hüften. Ok, ein breiter Oberkörper hilft natürlich auch ganz gut dabei, dass der Bauch flacher aussieht. Waschbrett wäre bis zum Sommer möglich, aber ich muss erstmal extrem aufholen. Fühle mich immer noch nicht gut und alles andere als fit.


----------



## Hänschen (5. April 2015)

Ich habe mit einer "Intervalldiät" über 500g pro Woche verloren (5 Tage 1600 Kalorien, 2 Tage 2400 Kalorien - 10 harte Wochen durchgehalten - Ed Stafford Dokus sei dank).

Nebenbei habe ich noch ein Kalorientabellen-Poster mit Paint.net zusammengepfuscht:

Update: Fehler mit Eidotter/Eiklar behoben !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Maßstab ist 3 zu 2 denke ich, wenn jemand die hochauflösende Version will kann eine PM schicken.


----------



## Kinguin (6. April 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich habe mit einer "Intervalldiät" über 500g pro Woche verloren (5 Tage 1600 Kalorien, 2 Tage 2400 Kalorien - 10 harte Wochen durchgehalten .



5 Tage die Woche 1600kcal nur? ^^
Das ist doch viel zu wenig,also für mich wäre das definitiv zu wenig - ich bin grade ebenso am definieren.
Wobei ich auch nicht genau Kalorien zähle,ich verzichte einfach auf Fett überwiegend,und ernähre mich von Eiweiß/komplexen KH.
Geschätzt bin ich wohl bei täglichen 2500kcal aber sehr ungenau.
Dann sollte es eigentlich klappen (Kombi aus Kraft/Ausdauer + Kampfsport) ,und man hat noch genug Kraft.

PS: Beeindruckende Leistung aber sowas 10 Wochen durchzuhalten,für mich wäre das nichts.


----------



## iTraxx (8. April 2015)

Teilweise hat  mein Mittagessen mehr wie 1600 kacl 
einen Tag mit nur 1600 könnt ich noch überleben aber gleich 10 Wochen,...Respekt (y)


----------



## Ruptet (8. April 2015)

Jeden Tag essen auf was man bock hat, aber drauf achten wieviel man isst und man muss nie eine Diät nach Plan machen.


----------



## Kinguin (8. April 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Jeden Tag essen auf was man bock hat, aber drauf achten wieviel man isst und man muss nie eine Diät nach Plan machen.



Jeden Tag soviel essen wie man will,bloss drauf aufpassen,dass es vernünftiges Essen (komplexe KH,Proteine,gesunde Fette) ist,und man muss nicht Diäten. 
Besonders in Kombi mit Kraft/Ausdauersport jeglicher Art.
Aber das Leben ist zu kurz und daher gönne ich mir durchaus auch mal einen schönen Döner oder so,ist ja nicht verkehrt 

Wobei ich sagen muss,Diäten heißt ja nicht gleich fett,manche wollen halt sehr definiert sein.


----------



## Hänschen (8. April 2015)

1600 Kalorien waren für mich die untere Grenze, aus soviel kann man gerade noch 3 Mahlzeiten zusammenstellen.

Also ich persönlich sehe das Kalorienzählen als die wichtigste Kunst überhaupt !
Man kann sich so leicht verschätzen und dann nimmt man möglicherweise täglich ein wenig zu wenn man Pech hat.

Natürlich sollte das Essen Fette, Eiweiß und Kohlenhydrate enthalten.
Daneben auf jeden Fall noch Mineralien und Vitamine, während meiner Diät nahm ich das Lavita Konzentrat ein damit ich nicht krank werde.
Ausserdem musste ich eine Vitamin-B-Komplex Kur machen weil ich total gaga war und nach der Kur ging es mir tausendmal besser (hat aber nix mit der Diät zu tun weil war davor).



Mittlerweile bin ich auf 2000 Kalorien werktags und 2400 am Wochenende, ich hoffe damit etwa 1 Kilo im Monat verlieren zu können - ich habe nämlich immer noch 10 Kilo zuviel auf den Rippen.


----------



## iTraxx (8. April 2015)

Kalorien zählen hab ich mir mal vorgenommen hat aber nicht funktioniert.... 

Mal ne andere Sache, was macht ihr mit Übungen für muskelpartien die ihr so gar nicht leiden könnt ?


----------



## Kinguin (8. April 2015)

Nicht machen einfach ^^
Gibt genug Übungen pro Muskelpartien,oder bezog sich das mit dem nicht leiden auf die Muskelpartien 

@Hänschen
Respekt wenn du das schaffst,aber es ist mir auf Dauer zu anstrengend,bin da nicht so genau und es klappt auch so zufriedenstellend (zumindest meiner Meinung nach) ^^
10 Kilo dauert aber noch,viel Glück


----------



## iTraxx (9. April 2015)

Bezog sich auf die muskalpartie [emoji16]


----------



## Kinguin (9. April 2015)

iTraxx schrieb:


> Bezog sich auf die muskalpartie [emoji16]



Ok mein Fehler,hab das falsch verstanden - jetzt macht es aber auch mehr Sinn.
Also ich trainiere eigentlich fast jede Muskelgruppe ,ob ich nun will oder nicht .
Die Muskelpartien,die man am wenigsten mag,sind oftmals aber die wo man die geringsten Fortschritte macht. ^^
Bei mir ist es der Nacken,da mache ich aber auch seit langem keine einzelne extra Übungen mehr.


----------



## iTraxx (9. April 2015)

bei mir ist es der Bauch Dur alles andere beiße ich mich durch nur da nicht...Wenns anfängt zu brennen hör ich auf... kein Ehrgeiz dahinter


----------



## Kinguin (9. April 2015)

iTraxx schrieb:


> bei mir ist es der Bauch Dur alles andere beiße ich mich durch nur da nicht...Wenns anfängt zu brennen hör ich auf... kein Ehrgeiz dahinter



Bauch mache ich auch nur eine Übung,oder vllt mal 2 - reicht eigentlich.
Für einen guten Bauch braucht es eher einen geringen KFA,aber ausgeprägte Bauchmuskeln sollten es auch sein,wobei mir Sixpack nicht so wichtig ist.


----------



## iTraxx (9. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Bauch mache ich auch nur eine Übung,oder vllt mal 2 - reicht eigentlich.
> Für einen guten Bauch braucht es eher einen geringen KFA,aber ausgeprägte Bauchmuskeln sollten es auch sein,wobei mir Sixpack nicht so wichtig ist.



Eben aber meine sind halt mittig noch nicht wirklich gut trainiert....und wenn´s so weitergeht wird das auch nie was


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. April 2015)

Macht ihr eigentlich spezielle Übungen für den unteren Rücken?


----------



## Kinguin (9. April 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Macht ihr eigentlich spezielle Übungen für den unteren Rücken?



Klar Kreuzheben. 

@iTraxx bin zwar nicht dick, aber ich habe am unteren Bauch so eine kleine Schicht noch -.-
Das will ich wegbekommen.


----------



## iTraxx (9. April 2015)

Jep so geht's mir auch ...  
Kreutzheben ist einfach die beste Übung [emoji7]


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. April 2015)

Das ist das Problem, ich hasse kreuzheben


----------



## iTraxx (9. April 2015)

Das Problem hab ich mit meinem Bauch [emoji16]


----------



## Kinguin (9. April 2015)

Ich finde Kreuzheben super,mache das schon recht lange und da spüre ich richtig krass die Anstrengung, eben eine der Grundübungen,die immer im Plan bleiben.


----------



## roulie90 (10. April 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem, ich hasse kreuzheben



Probiere es doch mit dem Rückenstrecker, dabei hast du nur den unteren Rücken und die Übung zieht auch schön. Immer schön langsam und kontrolliert ausführen, wenn es zu leicht wird die Arme weiter zum Kopf nehmen, oder vielleicht schon die 10/15Kg Scheibe zur Brust nehmen. Spätestens dann brennts wie Sau xD


----------



## Kinguin (10. April 2015)

So oder so würde ich den unteren Rücken auf jeden Fall trainieren,muss man sich auch vielleicht etwas überwinden.


----------



## iTraxx (10. April 2015)

Jap, der untere Rücken ist wichtiger wie der Bauch


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. April 2015)

In meinem Alter noch nicht 
Allerdings ist es wichtig, dass man den Gegenspieler vom Bauch trainiert sonst wird es mal hässlich


----------



## Kinguin (10. April 2015)

Wie alt bist du denn,wenn ich fragen darf ?^^
Unabhängig vom Alter würde ich es schon trainieren,vllt nicht unbedingt intensiv Kreuzheben - aber wie roulie schon richtig angemerkt hat,wäre Rückenstrecker für den Anfang schon ganz gut.
Naja musst du wissen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. April 2015)

18, und ja ich werde ihn schon trainieren. Alleine schon weil es erstens zu einem gut aussehendem Rücken dazu gehört und es verbessert die Körperhaltung, sagt man zumindest. 
Ja zum kreuzheben werde ich schon von mehreren motiviert, ich probiere es wahrscheinlich mal aus beim nächsten mal. Hauptsache der Rücken bleibt gerade.


----------



## Kinguin (10. April 2015)

Was mir dazu einfällt,wie sieht es eigentlich hier so aus mit Verletzungen (kurzzeitig oder sogar jetzt noch) ?
Hattet ihr euch bisher was beim Training zugezogen (muss nicht unbedingt Krafttraining sein,meinetwegen auch Fußball usw)

Bin bisher unversehrt geblieben,aber kenne Fälle wie zb Verschleiß im Schultergelenk.

@Power ich wollte das jetzt nicht so rüberbringen,als ob ich dir etwas vorschreiben wollte. 
Also falls das so rüberkam,war nicht so gemeint. ^^

PS: bin auch nur 20 btw


----------



## Ruptet (10. April 2015)

Heute ne Klimmzug/Dipstation von Body-Solid gegönnt ... endlich wieder meine beiden Lieblingsübungen, Dipgürtel kam gleich mit 
Rückenstrecker hab ich auch gleich eingepackt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. April 2015)

@King 
Jung sein ist schon ein Segen 
Keine Sorge Dur drängst mir gar nix auf, eher meine trainigspartner 

Ja Verletzungen schon, zwei Kapselrisse und ein riss im sprunggelenk. Ein gesplittertes Handgelenk und ein paar platzwunden. Das waren jetzt so die größeren. Das einzige was hin und wieder Probleme macht ist das gebrochene Handgelenk. Ist in manchen Positionen einfach nicht belastbar, fühlt sich dann an als ob mir jemand ein Messer in den Nerv rammen würde... 
Keiner dieser Verletzungen ist allerdings beim Krafttraining passiert.


----------



## Ruptet (10. April 2015)

Hab mich dabei noch nie verletzt muss ich sagen...außer jetzt das übliche das man sich zb bei der allerletzten military press wiederholung den rücken zerschießt oder sowas.


----------



## iTraxx (11. April 2015)

Jap, hab mir mal beim Training den kleinen Finger gebrochen [emoji30] dann hieß es erstmal 7wochen aussetzen.....


----------



## thunderofhate (12. April 2015)

Rückmeldung von mir...

Es geht so langsam bergauf. Momentan mache ich hauptsächlich Liegestütze in sämtlichen Abwandlungen und Cardio.
Meine Liegestützgriffe stelle ich an eine Wand, dann geht man mit denen in der Handstand und winkelt die Arme an bis die Rübe den Boden berührt, dann gehts wieder hoch. Quasi eine um 180° gedrehte Militarypress-Abwandlung. Haut gut rein.

edit: Bin momentan aber noch etwas zu schwer. Schaffe davon nicht mehr als 4 Wiederholungen.


----------



## Kinguin (12. April 2015)

Manche Verletzungen klingen echt unschön,und 7 Wochen Pause ist echt ärgerlich.



thunderofhate schrieb:


> .....



Blöde Frage wahrscheinlich ,aber ist das dann nicht im Prinzip Liegestütze im Handstand?


----------



## thunderofhate (12. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Blöde Frage wahrscheinlich ,aber ist das dann nicht im Prinzip Liegestütze im Handstand?


Genau genommen ist es Schulterdrücken im Handstand. Geht kaum mehr auf die Muskulatur, die beim Liegestütz hauptsächlich mobilisiert wird.
Ich habe allerdings nicht direkt mit der senkrechten Position angefangen. Bin jede Woche etwas schräger geworden bzw mit den Beinen weiter nach oben gewandert.
Ist ja auch die exakte Gegenbewegung zum Klimmzug.


----------



## iTraxx (12. April 2015)

Nicht mehr wie vier ist ja nicht so schlimm ist ja eine eingengewichts Übung da gewöhnt man sich schnell dran


----------



## thunderofhate (12. April 2015)

iTraxx schrieb:


> Nicht mehr wie vier ist ja nicht so schlimm ist ja eine eingengewichts Übung da gewöhnt man sich schnell dran


Ach, mit der Zahl der Wiederholungen habe ich kein Problem. Abgesehen von meinem Opa kenne ich niemanden, der das sauber schafft. 
Sobald ich auch 6 Sätze schaffe, werde ich die zahl der Wiederholungen bei 3 Sätzen locker um 2 erhöhen können. Dann wieder auf 6 Sätze a 6 statt 4 usw...


----------



## iTraxx (12. April 2015)

Deinem Opa ? [emoji16]


----------



## roulie90 (12. April 2015)

Hatte auch mal vor mit der Übung anzufangen, aber zu Hause nie Lust gehabt und mich im Studio nicht getraut xD
Geht das relativ schnell, dass man sich daran gewöhnt und die dann vielleicht schon nach paar Wochen ohne Wand im Handstand kann?


----------



## Kinguin (12. April 2015)

roulie90 schrieb:


> Hatte auch mal vor mit der Übung anzufangen, aber zu Hause nie Lust gehabt und mich im Studio nicht getraut xD
> Geht das relativ schnell, dass man sich daran gewöhnt und die dann vielleicht schon nach paar Wochen ohne Wand im Handstand kann?



Jap richtig dehnen vorher,warm machen mit Liegestützen ,und dann einfach üben,nach einem Monat solltest du es draufhaben 

@thunderofhate wtf hast du für einen Opa ?


----------



## iTraxx (12. April 2015)

Nach welchen Trainings Systemen geht ihr eig ? 

Ich liebäugle mit dem strongman Training [emoji7]


----------



## Kinguin (12. April 2015)

iTraxx schrieb:


> Nach welchen Trainings Systemen geht ihr eig ?
> Ich liebäugle mit dem strongman Training [emoji7]



Du meinst damit Systeme wie HIT,Hatfield usw oder?
Ich trainiere eigentlich ganz klassisch im Regelfall,Hypertrophie eben - reicht mir,Fitness ist auch nicht meine primäre Sport,ich möchte auch nicht zu "massiv" werden (wobei kommt halt drauf wie man das definiert) 
Außerdem klappte das bisher ganz gut,und bin damit auch erstmal zufrieden


----------



## thunderofhate (12. April 2015)

roulie90 schrieb:


> Hatte auch mal vor mit der Übung anzufangen, aber zu Hause nie Lust gehabt und mich im Studio nicht getraut xD
> Geht das relativ schnell, dass man sich daran gewöhnt und die dann vielleicht schon nach paar Wochen ohne Wand im Handstand kann?


Ist davon abhängig wie viel Kraft du momentan schon hast. Kann ich so nicht wirklich einschätzen. Des weiteren hängt es natürlich vom eigenen Körpergewicht ab.
Aber allein den Handstand zu lernen, dauert wesentlich länger. Mit den Griffen kann man zwar fehlende Balance durch Kraft ausgleichen, aber das macht es auch nicht einfacher. ^^



Kinguin schrieb:


> Jap richtig dehnen vorher,warm machen mit Liegestützen ,und dann einfach üben,nach einem Monat solltest du es draufhaben
> 
> @thunderofhate wtf hast du für einen Opa ?


Sofern du das auch auf den freien Handstand beziehst, eine sehr optimistische Angabe. Ich würde da eher mit einem halben Jahr rechnen. 
Ansonsten hängt es halt von der Kraft und dem Eigengewicht ab. Wer sich nicht regelmäßig und längere Zeit mit Schulterpressen beschäftigt hat, kann dafür auch ein Jahr oder länger brauchen, samt Wand...

Und jo, obwohl mein Opa 75 ist, ist der immer noch ein Tier! Hat regelmäßig Kraftsport gemacht und war Ringer. 



iTraxx schrieb:


> Nach welchen Trainings Systemen geht ihr eig ?
> 
> Ich liebäugle mit dem strongman Training [emoji7]


Habe mein eigenes. Ich passe das Training an die Ziele an, die ich habe. Die heißen: mehr Kraft, Ausdauer, Schnelligkeit, Beweglichkeit, Reaktion. 
Im Vordergrund steht die Vorbereitung darauf, dass ich in spätestens einem Jahr wieder wettkamfpmäßig MMA machen kann.
Benutze da unter anderem 2 verschiedene Trainingslektüren eines MMA-Trainers.


----------



## Kinguin (12. April 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Sofern du das auch auf den freien Handstand beziehst, eine sehr optimistische Angabe. Ich würde da eher mit einem halben Jahr rechnen.
> Ansonsten hängt es halt von der Kraft und dem Eigengewicht ab. Wer sich nicht regelmäßig und längere Zeit mit Schulterpressen beschäftigt hat, kann dafür auch ein Jahr oder länger brauchen, samt Wand...
> Und jo, obwohl mein Opa 75 ist, ist der immer noch ein Tier! Hat regelmäßig Kraftsport gemacht und war Ringer.
> .



Für den freien Handstand habe ich 3-4 Wochen gebraucht. 
Aber habe damals auch Breakdance gemacht und so,vielleicht lag es daran?
Ich halte aber 1-2 Monate für den Durchschnittmann für möglich -ansonsten Respekt an deinen Opa


----------



## thunderofhate (12. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Für den freien Handstand habe ich 3-4 Wochen gebraucht.
> Aber habe damals auch Breakdance gemacht und so,vielleicht lag es daran?


Dem zolle ich Respekt. Halte ich für eine sehr kurze Zeit. Gibt bestimmt einen Zusammenhang. Kenne viele, die selbst an einem Kopfstand scheitern...


----------



## Kinguin (12. April 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Dem zolle ich Respekt. Halte ich für eine sehr kurze Zeit. Gibt bestimmt einen Zusammenhang. Kenne viele, die selbst an einem Kopfstand scheitern...



Danke,im Breakdance lernt man sehr früh Körperkontrolle/Spannung - und baut durch Liegestütze,Klimmzüge usw genug Kraft auf (Dehnen auch volles Programm) 
Und Kopfstand/Handstand zählt da zu den elementaren Dingen für alle Techniken.
Einhändiger Handstand hat aber bei mir etwas länger gedauer dafür,gute 2 Monate war das glaub ich.

Hat sich später recht nützlich erwiesen für Kampfsport,also nicht der Handstand selbst,sondern die dadurch gewonne Körperbeherrschung/Kraft/Gelenkigkeit ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (12. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Hat sich später recht nützlich erwiesen für Kampfsport,also nicht der Handstand selbst,sondern die dadurch gewonne Körperbeherrschung/Kraft/Gelenkigkeit ^^


Kann ich mir vorstellen.
Ich habe schon als Kind ziemlich früh mit Kampfsport angefangen. Die Spätwirkungen spüre ich bis heute. Habe die Gelenkigkeit und Beweglichkeit dann so ab 20 lange vernachlässigt. Wenn man dann noch intensiver Muskelaufbau betreibt, ist das in diesem Bereich extrem kontraproduktiv. Dennoch brauchte es nicht lange, um wieder den alten Stand herzustellen. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich wieder dabei bin, dass Dehenen auszulassen. Eigentlich ziemlich blöd, da es auch für die Regeneration wichtig ist.


----------



## roulie90 (13. April 2015)

Dehnen ist auch ziemlich das nervigste am Ende des Trainings, erwische mich immer öfter wie ich mir sage, nächste mal reicht auch 
Oberkörper geht noch finde ich, aber die Beine sind der Horror! Vor allem wenn man in den Spagat geht, oder sich bei durchgedrückten Beinen zum Boden beugt-.-


----------



## Kinguin (13. April 2015)

@thunderofhate 

Tolle Sache so früh anzufangen, wünschte ich hätte auch schon so früh angefangen, wie alt bist du wenn ich fragen darf ?^^
Bin erst 20


----------



## thunderofhate (13. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> @thunderofhate
> 
> Tolle Sache so früh anzufangen, wünschte ich hätte auch schon so früh angefangen, wie alt bist du wenn ich fragen darf ?^^
> Bin erst 20


Ich bin 26. Bald geht der Testosteronspiegel bereits runter.


----------



## Kinguin (13. April 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich bin 26. Bald geht der Testosteronspiegel bereits runter.



Heißt nix,Trainieren werde ich solange bis ich nicht mehr kann oder halt tot bin 



roulie90 schrieb:


> Dehnen ist auch ziemlich das nervigste am Ende des Trainings, erwische mich immer öfter wie ich mir sage, nächste mal reicht auch
> Oberkörper geht noch finde ich, aber die Beine sind der Horror! Vor allem wenn man in den Spagat geht, oder sich bei durchgedrückten Beinen zum Boden beugt-.-



Bin in der Hinsicht auch manchmal faul,und Spagat so richtig konnte ich auch nie aber es ist schon wichtig ,auch wenn ich es nicht mag 
Wird von vielen aber lange Zeit komplett ausgelassen.


----------



## Ruptet (13. April 2015)

Ich dehne immer wenn ich grade Zeit hab, bringt schon viel muss ich sagen - also immer zwischendurch.

Aber beim Training.. ehrlich gesagt wärme ich mich weder auf, noch dehne ich vor/nach dem Training.


----------



## thunderofhate (13. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Heißt nix,Trainieren werde ich solange bis ich nicht mehr kann oder halt tot bin


Natürlich heißt das nix. Nur eines weiß ich ganz sicher und das ist "no retreat, no surrender!" 

Ich verzichte momentan fast komplett auf Kohlenhydrate, damit das Waschbrett bis zum Sommer wieder sichtbar ist.
Macht sich eigentlich nur bei den Ausdauereinheiten bemerkbar, aber daran werde ich mich auch gewöhnen.


----------



## Hänschen (13. April 2015)

Mein Brustkorb-Aufricht-Gymnastikprogramm hat voll gefruchtet: ich fühlte mich heute wieder wahnsinnig gut obenrum nach der Gymnastik 

Dabei dauert das Ganze nichtmal 10 Minuten und ist komplett im Stehen ohne Hilfsmittel etc.


----------



## Kinguin (13. April 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Natürlich heißt das nix. Nur eines weiß ich ganz sicher und das ist "no retreat, no surrender!"
> 
> Ich verzichte momentan fast komplett auf Kohlenhydrate, damit das Waschbrett bis zum Sommer wieder sichtbar ist.
> Macht sich eigentlich nur bei den Ausdauereinheiten bemerkbar, aber daran werde ich mich auch gewöhnen.



Low Carb ? Mag ich nicht, und würde ich auch nicht lange machen, ich mache eine LowFat Ernährung das gibt mir immer noch genug Kraft fürs Training und ich gehe trotzdem vom Gewicht runter,vllt etwas langsamer aber egal.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Low Carb ? Mag ich nicht, und würde ich auch nicht lange machen, ich mache eine LowFat Ernährung das gibt mir immer noch genug Kraft fürs Training und ich gehe trotzdem vom Gewicht runter,vllt etwas langsamer aber egal.


Wie ich bereits schrieb: Abgesehen von den Ausdauereinheiten merkst du nicht wirklich, dass du weniger KHs zu dir nimmst.
Ich steigere die Dauer meiner Ausdauereinheiten bei gleich bleibender Intensität alle 4-6 Tage. Wenn ich merke, dass es so nicht mehr geht, wird auch wieder die KH-Zufuhr gesteigert.
Bis jetzt beschwert der Körper sich nicht, abgesehen davon, dass ich grad Stimmungsschwankungen und oft schlechte Laune habe, die ich jedoch nicht an anderen rauslasse.
Habe wohl meine Tage.


----------



## Kinguin (14. April 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits schrieb: Abgesehen von den Ausdauereinheiten merkst du nicht wirklich, dass du weniger KHs zu dir nimmst.
> Ich steigere die Dauer meiner Ausdauereinheiten bei gleich bleibender Intensität alle 4-6 Tage. Wenn ich merke, dass es so nicht mehr geht, wird auch wieder die KH-Zufuhr gesteigert.
> Bis jetzt beschwert der Körper sich nicht, abgesehen davon, dass ich grad Stimmungsschwankungen und oft schlechte Laune habe, die ich jedoch nicht an anderen rauslasse.
> Habe wohl meine Tage.



Ja ich wäre auch genervter wenn mir die Carbs fehlen würden.
Hm nagut wenn es klappt gut ist,aber ich bleibe bei LowFat,klappt ja auch. ^^

Durch Kampfsport definiert man gut genug,werde auch das Fitnesstraining etwas zurückstellen und meinen Fokus auf Kampfsport verlagern.
Habe neben Studium nicht die Zeit beide Sportarten intensiv und im vollen Maße zu betreiben.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ja ich wäre auch genervter wenn mir die Carbs fehlen würden.
> Hm nagut wenn es klappt gut ist,aber ich bleibe bei LowFat,klappt ja auch. ^^
> 
> Durch Kampfsport definiert man gut genug,werde auch das Fitnesstraining etwas zurückstellen und meinen Fokus auf Kampfsport verlagern.
> Habe neben Studium nicht die Zeit beide Sportarten intensiv und im vollen Maße zu betreiben.


Weiß nicht, ob das an der Ernährung liegt oder an der Dame, die alles in meinem Kopf dermaßen durcheinander gebracht hat, dass ich momentan abgesehen vom Training oder ihr an kaum mehr etwas anderes denken kann.
Bin eigtl ein Kontrollfreak und mag solch unnütze Gefühle nicht...
Naja, dummerweise hat auch gerade jetzt das Semester wieder angefangen.  

Back to basics:
Heute ne Radtour mit nem Freund gemacht. Konnte ich wenigstens kurzfristig den Kopf frei bekommen...


----------



## Kinguin (14. April 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob das an der Ernährung liegt oder an der Dame, die alles in meinem Kopf dermaßen durcheinander gebracht hat, dass ich momentan abgesehen vom Training oder ihr an kaum mehr etwas anderes denken kann.



Achso ist das  Unschönes Gefühl, hatte ich auch mal,bzw jeder bestimmt mal.Hilft wohl nur mit ihr Reden oder eben noch härter Trainieren. 



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Bin eigtl ein Kontrollfreak und mag solch unnütze Gefühle nicht...
> Naja, dummerweise hat auch gerade jetzt das Semester wieder angefangen.
> Back to basics:
> Heute ne Radtour mit nem Freund gemacht. Konnte ich wenigstens kurzfristig den Kopf frei bekommen...



Man ist ja kein Roboter, ist nun mal so - Radfahren ist eine gute Idee, ich wollte aber wieder mehr Schwimmen gehen - habe das zu lange vernachlässigt, als Kind war ich aber recht oft 
Eigentlich eine super Sache, nur muss ich das zeitlich regeln.
Ich weiß ich noch nicht wie ich Kampfsport und Fitness unter einen Hut bringen soll, ich will 3-4x Kampfsport, aber habe 2 Tage die Woche sehr lange Uni, dann bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit..... -.-


----------



## thunderofhate (14. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Achso ist das  Unschönes Gefühl, hatte ich auch mal,bzw jeder bestimmt mal.Hilft wohl nur mit ihr Reden oder eben noch härter Trainieren.
> 
> Man ist ja kein Roboter, ist nun mal so - Radfahren ist eine gute Idee, ich wollte aber wieder mehr Schwimmen gehen - habe das zu lange vernachlässigt, als Kind war ich aber recht oft
> Eigentlich eine super Sache, nur muss ich das zeitlich regeln.
> Ich weiß ich noch nicht wie ich Kampfsport und Fitness unter einen Hut bringen soll, ich will 3-4x Kampfsport, aber habe 2 Tage die Woche sehr lange Uni, dann bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit..... -.-


Jedes Reden sorgt dafür, dass es nur noch schlimmer und intensiver wird... 
Und ich versuche schon, so hart zu trainieren wie es grad geht. Aber da bekomme ich den Kopf auch nicht lange frei. Das klappt nicht einmal auf dem Motorrad. Is wie eingepflanzt.

Yoa, man kann am Mentalen so lange arbeiten wie man will, irgendwie kommen dann doch die Hormone. 

Mit dem engen Zeitplan ist das schon heftig. Da muss das Wochenende fürs intensivere Training herhalten. 
Ich schrieb ja letztens, dass bei mir erstma die Ausdauer wieder auf ein gutes Niveau kommen soll. Danach kommt dann wieder mehr das Pumpen. Im Moment bekomme ich alles ganz gut unter einen Deckel. Aber wenn wieder vermehrt AGs, Übungen, Tutorien etc anstehen, wird das noch schlimmer. 
Ich mag am Radfahren das Tempo. Hat für mich einfach den größten Spaßfaktor im Bereich des Ausdauertrainings. Rudern is natürlich besser, aber weiß nicht, ob mein Immunsystem das schon abkann.


----------



## Kinguin (15. April 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> ...



Mit Reden meinte ich klar Schiff machen,auch auf die Möglichkeit auf die Nase zu fliegen.
Natürlich nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen,aber je nachdem wie gut du das Mädchen kennst,wird es nur noch schlimmer.
Aber gut,will jetzt auch nicht Ratgeber spielen,muss jeder für sich wissen.
Ja mit dem Zeitplan wird es echt knapp,da muss ich echt mal schauen.

War nebenbei auf der Fibo 2015,war eine nette Erfahrung und auch paar Sachen umsonst mitgenommen 
Ob ich nochmal gehe weiß ich nicht aber,bin kein großer Fan von Messen.
War sonst noch jemand dort?


----------



## thunderofhate (15. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Mit Reden meinte ich klar Schiff machen,auch auf die Möglichkeit auf die Nase zu fliegen.
> Natürlich nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen,aber je nachdem wie gut du das Mädchen kennst,wird es nur noch schlimmer.
> Aber gut,will jetzt auch nicht Ratgeber spielen,muss jeder für sich wissen.
> Ja mit dem Zeitplan wird es echt knapp,da muss ich echt mal schauen.
> ...


Das gute Mädchen is 5 Jahre älter als ich.  Genau richtig. Aber jo, das klar-Schiff-machen habe ich bereits erfolgreich hinter mir. 

Studierst du in Köln oder NRW? Ein Freund von mir war auch auf der Fibo.

Gabs dieses mal auch paar Spritzen umsonst oder musste man dafür wieder hinter den abgesperrten Bereich? Kleiner Scherz...

Musste eben noch für ne Runde Joggen raus, weil meine Cousine anrief. Jetzt bin ich platt...


----------



## Kinguin (16. April 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Das gute Mädchen is 5 Jahre älter als ich.  Genau richtig. Aber jo, das klar-Schiff-machen habe ich bereits erfolgreich hinter mir.
> Studierst du in Köln oder NRW? Ein Freund von mir war auch auf der Fibo.
> Gabs dieses mal auch paar Spritzen umsonst oder musste man dafür wieder hinter den abgesperrten Bereich? Kleiner Scherz......



Gut wenn du erfolgreich dabei warst,und ja dann trifft es Dame wohl eher ^^.
NRW - und nein den Stoff gaben die uns kostenlos mit ,an jedem Stand natürlich   (mit Schilderverweis natürlich)
Haben sich schon ganze Schlangen gebildet.

Fand die Fibo eigentlich ganz nett,bin aber kein Fan von diesen ganzen Youtubern,einige gehen ja genau wegen denen dorthin.
Aber es war insgesamt ein angenehmer Tag.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Gut wenn du erfolgreich dabei warst,und ja dann trifft es Dame wohl eher ^^.
> NRW - und nein den Stoff gaben die uns kostenlos mit ,an jedem Stand natürlich   (mit Schilderverweis natürlich)
> Haben sich schon ganze Schlangen gebildet.
> 
> ...


Welche Youtuber? Sind da welche mit 'nem eigenen Stand?
Das is sowieso nicht so meins. Natürlich gibts interessante Leute, die ihr Programm mitteilen, aber ich sehe für mich keinen Grund, weshalb ich das verfolgen sollte.

edit: Heute gibts nen ruhigen Tag. Da wird nur Eisen gestämmt. War zu viel Bewegung in letzter Zeit.

edit2: Doch wieder 35km in einer Stunde auf dem Rad geballert. Meine Oberschenkel weinen und morgen ist Fußballtag... Das wird lustig.


----------



## Kinguin (16. April 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Welche Youtuber? Sind da welche mit 'nem eigenen Stand?
> Das is sowieso nicht so meins. Natürlich gibts interessante Leute, die ihr Programm mitteilen, aber ich sehe für mich keinen Grund, weshalb ich das verfolgen sollte.
> .



Meins auch nicht,aber es gibt viele,die diese Youtuber abfeiern.
Sie haben nicht unbedingt einen eigenen Stand,gibt aber eben halt Fotos mit Tim Gabel und Co.
Ich finde einfach die Atmosphäre dort cool,teilweise habe ich aber das Gefühl,Fitness ist einfach nur noch ein Trend,dem man nachjagt.
Habe dort viele gesehen,die anscheinend nur aus Langeweile dort waren,sich Proben von Supplements besorgt haben und dann gehen.
Wirklich interessiert wirkten die aber nicht - ich meine ja jeder wie er will.

Aber diese Entwicklung,dass Fitnessstudios immer voller werden,und das immer soviele Leute sind,die glauben kurz mal Hantel sehen und schon sieht man aus wie MrUniverse ,die regen mich einfach.
Da stehen 5 Leute (!) an 2 Bänken,unterhalten sich schön und wenn man fragt,ob man gleich ran darf ,heißt es dann zb : "ja mache noch so 6 Sätze." 
Auch gehen immer mehr Jüngere (14-15) pumpen,und ballern sich direkt nach dem Training immer ein Proteinshake rein - sehen tut man die aber nie wieder im Studio ....

Habe jetzt etwas viel geschrieben,ich finde es ok,wenn man aus Fitness keinen Lifestyle macht,kann ich verstehen - aber dann soll man doch zumindest etwas disziplinierter da rangehen.
Das scheint aber vielen in unserer Zeit zu fehlen,nagut worüber rege ich mich auf ? Ist nicht mein Geld.


----------



## Ruptet (16. April 2015)

Ja der Fitnesswahn...ob dieser Trend auch wieder in der Senke verschwindet ?


----------



## thunderofhate (16. April 2015)

Zum Glück habe ich mein Studion im Keller. Kein Warten, niemans außer mir müffelt und es läuft immer gute Musik. 
@ Kinguin
Bei dem, was du da übers Verhalten der anderen schreibst, würde ich ne krise bekommen.


----------



## Ruptet (16. April 2015)

War einmal im Fitinn .... ich sag euch, mit dem Schritt durch die Tür betritt man eine komplett andere Welt, der ganze Haufen versammelt sich dort... dafür kostet es halt auch nur 20€ monatlich. (Andere gute Studios kosten dagegen 80€, da bleibt einem sowas aber auch erspart.)

Hab mir dann auch das wichtigste gekauft und ins Zimmer gestellt, was ist schöner als ein Homegym


----------



## thunderofhate (17. April 2015)

Wollte McFit jetzt nicht sogar auf 10€ im Monat runter gehen?


----------



## Kinguin (17. April 2015)

McFit und Konsorten sollen lieber mal die Preise um 10€ erhöhen oder so - vllt kommen dann weniger.
Aktuell boomen diese Fitnessstudios ja richtig,aber eben auch weil sie so günstig sind.
Bei mir in der Gegend haben 2 neue Studios aufgemacht,und direkt in der Nähe 2 (!) Supplementshops - damit man nach dem Training auch fleißig seine Proteinriegel kauft.(die mach ich mir lieber selber ^^)

Ein HomeGym wäre klasse,aber als Student müsste ich länger draufsparen 
Ich versuche im Regelfall morgens immer zugehen,weil dort nur sehr wenige sind ,erst so ab Mittag kommen die ganzen Leute.
Oder eben Abends nach 8,dann sind da auch nicht mehr so viele.

PS:Für ein Fitnessstudio würde ich monatlich keine 80€ bezahlen aber ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (17. April 2015)

Ich bin eher ein Morgenmuffel. Habe mich letztens zwar zum Frühsport gezwungen, aber ich mag es echt überhaupt nicht.


----------



## roulie90 (17. April 2015)

Ich wohne in Berlin und bin vor 2 Jahren von Mcfit zu Superfit gewechselt, hauptsächlich wegen dem Klientel was sich dort wie gesagt versammelt und weil ich nen besseres Angebot für den gleichen Preis hatte, mit Sauna und ca 20 Kursen inklusive.

Gehe auch lieber um Mittag rum, wenn es sich einrichten lässt. Um dort aber noch mehr Kunden anzulocken hat Superfit jetzt auch das Angebot mit den 10€, allerdings gilt das nur für den Zeitraum von 0-16Uhr in der man dort einchecken darf, außerhalb der Zeit kostet es einmalig 5€/Training. Ich hoffe dadurch wird es nich auch noch Mittags so voll wie Abends -.-


----------



## Kinguin (20. April 2015)

Durch Sport morgens werde ich wacher,hab das Härteste vom Tag direkt hinter mir und bin auch generell konzentrierter.
Abends Training ist auch ok,kann ich besser schlafen,aber Mittags/Nachmittags mag ich es überhaupt nicht.

Ich hoffe ja wirklich,dass der Trend irgendwann runter geht,oder ich muss mir irgendwann ein HomeGym zulegen


----------



## Dustin91 (20. April 2015)

Heute war wieder leg day. Habs dann nachm Training kaum die Treppe runter und hoch geschafft um das Six Pack Wasser ausm Auto zu holen 
Morgen wird das Laufen noch mehr zur Qual. Nehm glaub den Bus statt dem Rad um in die Uni zu gehen.


----------



## Ruptet (21. April 2015)

Ich leg mich auch direkt vom Bett auf die Bank, immer worst case da muss die power sofort da sein


----------



## marvinj (21. April 2015)

Schön um 5 aufstehen, und um 17 Uhr dann für 2h ins Studio. Danach kann man mich dann vergessen und ich will nur noch ins Bett.
Ein produktiver Tag siehts anders aus 
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das morgens mal versuchen sollte


----------



## Kinguin (21. April 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Heute war wieder leg day. Habs dann nachm Training kaum die Treppe runter und hoch geschafft um das Six Pack Wasser ausm Auto zu holen
> Morgen wird das Laufen noch mehr zur Qual. Nehm glaub den Bus statt dem Rad um in die Uni zu gehen.



Apropo Legday,ich dachte immer (bzw hoffte),dass kaum jemand diesen Spruch "Trainiere Bein nicht,weil man sie im Club nicht sieht" von Kollegah,ernst nimmt - anscheinend doch genug 
Letzte Woche habe ich 2 Teenager im Studio gesehen mit einer Bizeps Langhantelstange,jeder von ihnen noch topfit,und waren anscheinend schon am Ende des Training und sprachen ganz entspannt davon was sie morgen trainieren,so habe ich das ungefähr aufgeschnappt:
"Sollen wir mal Beine?"  
"Nein man voll unnötig,sieht man doch eh nie ,lass nochmal Brust und Bizeps morgen machen" 
"Hatten wir doch schon heute"
"Egal beste Muskeln"
"Ja okey hast recht"

Anfänger hin oder her,sowas ist einfach


----------



## thunderofhate (21. April 2015)

Lass ma n buch lesen. Wieso? Das Hirn sieht doch eh keiner...

Ich glaube, ich hätte nen guten Lachanfall bekommen,  wenn ich bei der Geschichte oben anwesend gewesen wäre.

Kenne auch Leute, die so denken, aber da die nichts drauf haben, ists mir relativ egal.


----------



## Kinguin (21. April 2015)

Lachanfall ? Ich finde sowas eher traurig,vorallem auch wie die Jungs (16 Jahre ca) miteinander geredet haben,ich bin zwar selber nur 20 ,aber sich in ganzen Sätzen auszudrücken ist wohl nicht zu viel verlangt.
Aber ja muss mich nicht interessieren,ich finde es aber interessant/überraschend manchmal Leute im Studio zu sehen,welche die Übungen eher weniger gut ausführen,aber trotzdem Erfolge erzielen und recht gut durchtrainiert sind.
Sowas gibt es nämlich auch,auch Leute,die sich ziemlich schlecht ernähren,verbuchen gute Erfolge in Relation gesehen natürlich.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. April 2015)

Natürlich.
Würde ich sämtlichen Schwachsinn auf der Welt ernst nehmen, wäre das Leben nur halb so komisch. Ich habe mich mittlerweile damit arrangiert, dass viele Dinge keinen Sinn machen oder ich es wohl einfach nicht verstehen kann. Schlimm genug, dass einem nahe stehende Menschen oft genug unnötigen Stress machen, weil sie sich von äußeren Faktoren zu sehr beeinflussen lassen. Da kümmere ich mich dann lieber um Dinge, die mich wirklich interessieren und lasse anderen ihre "Souveränität".

In diesem Fall hätten die beiden Kiddies doch bestimmt nich auf einen guten Rat gehört. Erst wenn den beiden vor Augen gehalten wird, dass ein Farit Peng und Kollegah gegen jeden Hobby-BB keine Schnitte haben, würden sie sich eventuell Gedanken machen. Aber es gibt ja mittlerweile selbst genug Lappen, die das Tragen einer kurzen Hose spöttisch kommentieren... Warum auch immer.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. April 2015)

So, nachdem ich die letzten Wochen mein Training gut durchgezogen habe, fühle ich mich nicht mehr ganz so sehr wie 'n Haufen *******. 
Gerade beim Cardio mache ich von Mal zu Mal messbare Fortschritte, obwohl ich grad 7 Trainingstage pro Woche habe.  Der Körper beschwert sich noch nicht. Spätestens wenn der Regen kommt, erfolgt der Wechsel vom Fahrrad aufs Indoor-Rudergerät...

Ernähre mich immer noch hauptsächlich von Quark... Dazu Thunfisch, Eier, Fleisch und manchmal Gemüse. Schmeckt nicht wirklich, aber da muss ich nun durch.
Kohlenhydrate gibts erst, wenn ich wieder auf Masse umstelle, was ich bis zum Sommer nicht vor habe. Kombo aus Cardio und Krafttraining passt grad gut.

edit: 
Habe noch eine Frage. Weiß nicht, ob es hier jemandem so ähnlich geht.
Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr nach dem Training extrem geladen seid und das sogar die Erschöpfung übertönt? Jetzt nicht unbedingt aggressiv, aber schon konfliktbereiter als sonst, wenn der Verstand einen zähmen kann. Ungewollte Testoschübe?


----------



## Metalic (24. April 2015)

Kenne ich nicht wirklich. Schnapp dir deine Freundin. Die freut sich 


Ich bin mittlerweile umgestiegen nach zwei Jahren Krafttraining. Mein Vertrag lief aus und nach meinem Umzug wollte ich mich bei anmelden. Die haben die Preise aber enorm angezogen. 
Da ich eh mehr auf Ausdauer gehe und keine Lust mehr habe im Hochsommer im Studio zu schwitzen habe ich mit Joggen angefangen. Macht richtig Spaß und man merkt schnell Fortschritte.


----------



## Kinguin (24. April 2015)

Also bei mir geht Kampfsport gut voran,bin wieder einiger Maßen drin und jetzt wird weiter definiert in Kombi mit Krafttraining. (insgesamt 6mal die Woche)
Gewichte kann ich halten,LowFat Ernährung stimmt auch,nehme zwar nur langsam ab aber ich sehe schon im Spiegel die Unterschiede.
Startgewicht 85 Kilo, Aktuelles Gewicht 81kg,will auf 75 runter ,wobei ich mehr auf Spiegel gucke.

 @thunderofhate 
Zu deiner Frage,ja das kenne ich,würde dann manchmal nach dem Krafttraining sogar noch am Boxsack trainieren ,aber kann im Grunde nicht mehr körperlich.
Man merkt hier,dass der eigene Verstand viel ausmacht.Liegt aber auch halt daran,dass man nach dem Training aufgepumpt ist und im Spiegel krasser wirkt,vielleicht daher der Drang nochmal alles zu geben?


----------



## thunderofhate (24. April 2015)

@ Metalic
Hm... Ich will ja vom tierischen Drang weg und ihm nicht hoffnungslos erliegen. Da ich auch keine 16 mehr bin, lautet die Devise diesbezüglich: Gemach, Gemach. 

Joggen ist cool,  aber meine geschändeten Füße verzeihen mir nur kurze Strecken. Habe einen nicht richtig auskurierten Mittelfußbruch, den ich seit Jahre mit mir schleppe.

@ Kinguin
Der Boxsack funktioniert zwar oft, aber manchmal lädt der mich noch mehr auf. ^^
Ne, ich schaue relativ selten in den Spiegel. Weder will ich dieses schreckliche Gesicht sehen, noch mich an diesem unglaublichen Körper aufgeilen. 
Ich bemesse meine Fortschritte ausschließlich an Leistungssteigerungen. Selbst beim Waschbrett gehts mir nicht wirklich um die Optik. Will eigentlich nur schauen, ob die Disziplin reicht, um es durchzuziehen; und das wird sie!


----------



## Ruptet (24. April 2015)

Thunder, was mich brennend interessiert, wie groß und schwer bist du Tier eigentlich ?


----------



## thunderofhate (25. April 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Thunder, was mich brennend interessiert, wie groß und schwer bist du Tier eigentlich ?


178 bei 86kg. Also kein Tier anwesend.


----------



## Ruptet (25. April 2015)

Für die Größe hast du aber schon ordentlich Gewicht drauf, ich stell mir dich wie auf dem Bild vor 

Bei mir sinds 187 bei 92kg, zu meiner Maixmalkraft-Zeit war ich bei aufgepumpten 100...ekelhaft


----------



## Kinguin (25. April 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> @ Kinguin
> Der Boxsack funktioniert zwar oft, aber manchmal lädt der mich noch mehr auf. ^^
> Ne, ich schaue relativ selten in den Spiegel. Weder will ich dieses schreckliche Gesicht sehen, noch mich an diesem unglaublichen Körper aufgeilen.
> Ich bemesse meine Fortschritte ausschließlich an Leistungssteigerungen. Selbst beim Waschbrett gehts mir nicht wirklich um die Optik. Will eigentlich nur schauen, ob die Disziplin reicht, um es durchzuziehen; und das wird sie!



Naja Leistungssteigerungen sowie Disziplin sieht man halt auch am Körper,aber ehrlich gesagt ich bin nie zufrieden,wenn ich den Spiegel gucke.
Manche machen dann im Studio direkt ein Foto nach dem Training (Instagram,Facebook ) ,posen herum ,aber wenn ich in den Spiegel schaue,denke ich mir :"Nein das reicht nicht".
Dabei möchte ich gar nicht zu massiv werden.

Aber 86Kilo bei 178 ist doch schon richtig ordentlich,kommt natürlich auch auf deinen KFA an.
Ich bin bei 81Kilo/1,75 und 12-13% KFA aktuell (über Caliper gemessen,könnte etwas ungenau sein).


----------



## thunderofhate (25. April 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Für die Größe hast du aber schon ordentlich Gewicht drauf, ich stell mir dich wie auf dem Bild vor
> 
> Bei mir sinds 187 bei 92kg, zu meiner Maixmalkraft-Zeit war ich bei aufgepumpten 100...ekelhaft


Ein Freund von mir ist etwas kleiner als ich und wiegt 90kg. Das is n Brocken. Dagegen bin ich harmlos.
Der nähert sich in den Hauptdisziplinen so langsam den 200kg. 



Kinguin schrieb:


> Naja Leistungssteigerungen sowie Disziplin sieht man halt auch am Körper,aber ehrlich gesagt ich bin nie zufrieden,wenn ich den Spiegel gucke.
> Manche machen dann im Studio direkt ein Foto nach dem Training (Instagram,Facebook ) ,posen herum ,aber wenn ich in den Spiegel schaue,denke ich mir :"Nein das reicht nicht".
> Dabei möchte ich gar nicht zu massiv werden.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich die Zeit für eine bestimmte Strecke unterbiete oder mehr Gewicht drücke, sehe ich das wohl kaum direkt im Spiegel. ^^ Da muss sich dann schon mehr tun, damit man es auch von außen stärker wahrnimmt, zumindest, wenn man schon länger trainiert.

Bei der letzten Untersuchung beim Arzt wurde mir ein KFA von 12% mitgeteilt. Das war vor einem halben Jahr. Schaue ich mir momentan den Bauch an, würde ich sagen, dass ich mittlerweile etwas darunter liege.


----------



## Kinguin (25. April 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Zeit für eine bestimmte Strecke unterbiete oder mehr Gewicht drücke, sehe ich das wohl kaum direkt im Spiegel. ^^ Da muss sich dann schon mehr tun, damit man es auch von außen stärker wahrnimmt, zumindest, wenn man schon länger trainiert.
> 
> Bei der letzten Untersuchung beim Arzt wurde mir ein KFA von 12% mitgeteilt. Das war vor einem halben Jahr. Schaue ich mir momentan den Bauch an, würde ich sagen, dass ich mittlerweile etwas darunter liege.



Stimmt,sowas sieht man nicht sofort.
Ist schon ärgerlich ,die Leistungssteigerungen sowie die optischen Unterschiede werden immer kleiner ,je länger man trainiert,trotzdem muss man umso härter kämpfen.
Wie lange trainierst du denn schon?

Bei sagen wir 10% KFA,ist das Gewicht mit der Größe verdammt gut,da wäre ich schon sehr zufrieden.
Liegt aber auch daran,dass ich Kampfsport mache (und Breakdance hobbymäßig) und da möchte ich nicht zu schwer sein.(90 Kilo wären mir schon zu viel)


----------



## thunderofhate (25. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wie lange trainierst du denn schon?
> 
> Bei sagen wir 10% KFA,ist das Gewicht mit der Größe verdammt gut,da wäre ich schon sehr zufrieden.
> Liegt aber auch daran,dass ich Kampfsport mache (und Breakdance hobbymäßig) und da möchte ich nicht zu schwer sein.(90 Kilo wären mir schon zu viel)


Krafttraining seit ~ 2009, Kampfsport seit 1995 mit Unterbrechungen.
Die letzten 3 Jahre aber immer öfters mit Verletzungen oder anderen gesundheitlichen Problemen geplagt und deswegen alles andere als zufrieden.


----------



## taks (25. April 2015)

Nachdem ich jetzt mindestens zwei mal die Woche auf dem Rudergerät sitze merke ich, dass ich glaub noch nie eine solche Oberschenkelmuskulatur hatte 

Das Gewicht kann ich auch bei 97-98 Kilogramm halten obwohl ich im Moment futtere wie ein Mähdrescher


----------



## Kinguin (25. April 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Krafttraining seit ~ 2009, Kampfsport seit 1995 mit Unterbrechungen.
> Die letzten 3 Jahre aber immer öfters mit Verletzungen oder anderen gesundheitlichen Problemen geplagt und deswegen alles andere als zufrieden.



1995 - da war ich ein Baby 
Also richtig Krafttraining mache ich erst seit ca 1,5 Jahren. (Krafttraining ist aber nicht mein Primärsport)
Bin mal gespannt was so in den nächsten Jahren kommt.

@taks habe mir jetzt auch vorgenommen mehr als Rudergerät zu gehen,soll ja richtig effektiv sein.


----------



## thunderofhate (25. April 2015)

Auf dem Rudergerät kann man in einer halben Stunde gute 1500 kcal  verbrennen, wenn man richtig reinhaut. Da kannste am Tag fast doppelt so viel essen. 
Bei gutem Wetter steige ich aber lieber aufs Rad. Der Wind im Haar (und die Fliegen im Mund) sind unersetzlich.


----------



## Kinguin (25. April 2015)

Beine,Rücken,Arme und Bauch werden dabei beansprucht oder? 

Habe an dem Gerät noch nie trainiert,fange ich mal damit kommende Woche an.
Würdet ihr es zum warm machen vor dem Training  oder eher nach dem Kraftraining empfehlen?


----------



## thunderofhate (25. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Beine,Rücken,Arme und Bauch werden dabei beansprucht oder?
> 
> Habe an dem Gerät noch nie trainiert,fange ich mal damit kommende Woche an.
> Würdet ihr es zum warm machen vor dem Training  oder eher nach dem Kraftraining empfehlen?


Aufwärmen kann man sich damit eigentlich perfekt. Dann reichen aber 5-10 Minuten. Als Ausdauertraining würde ich mindestens 20 Minuten ansetzen.
Ja, ist schon ein gutes Ganzkörpertraining. Die Belastung für die einzelnen Muskelgruppen empfinde ich nicht als so hoch, aber die Gesamtheit machts eben. Da kannste dich in 30 Minuten dermaßen kaputt machen wie bei kaum einer anderen Aktivität.


----------



## Dustin91 (25. April 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Auf dem Rudergerät kann man in einer halben Stunde gute 1500 kcal  verbrennen, wenn man richtig reinhaut.



Nie und nimmer!


----------



## thunderofhate (25. April 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Nie und nimmer!


Nun, selbst wenn die Angaben der Ruderergometer nicht stimmen sollten, bleibt es die umfassendste und anstregendste  Ausdauerübung.
Ich achte weder bei Ernährung noch bei Aktivitäten auf den Kaloriengehalt oder auf den Kalorienverbrauch...
Habe mich hierfür allerdings an der Anzeige orientiert. Da muss Kettler haften.


----------



## Dustin91 (25. April 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Nun, selbst wenn die Angaben der Ruderergometer nicht stimmen sollten, bleibt es die umfassendste und anstregendste  Ausdauerübung.
> Ich achte weder bei Ernährung noch bei Aktivitäten auf den Kaloriengehalt oder auf den Kalorienverbrauch...
> Habe mich hierfür allerdings an der Anzeige orientiert. Da muss Kettler haften.



Solche Anzeigen von Geräten kann man nicht für voll nehmen  Normales Rudern verbraucht auf die Stunde so 500-600 Kalorien.
Wenn man 200 W gibt oder mehr, dann können es eventuell auch 1000 die Stunde sein. Mehr auf keinen Fall.
Sonst wäre man nach 2,5 h Rudern ja 1 Kg Körperfett los. So einfach geht das nicht


----------



## thunderofhate (25. April 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Solche Anzeigen von Geräten kann man nicht für voll nehmen  Normales Rudern verbraucht auf die Stunde so 500-600 Kalorien.
> Wenn man 200 W gibt oder mehr, dann können es eventuell auch 1000 die Stunde sein. Mehr auf keinen Fall.
> Sonst wäre man nach 2,5 h Rudern ja 1 Kg Körperfett los. So einfach geht das nicht


3 Stunden! 1kg Fett hat knappe 9000 kcal, soweit ich weiß. 
Aber ist wohl selbsterklärend, dass man das maximale Tempo, das man 30 Minuten halten kann, nicht über 3 Stunden hält.
Möchte mal sehen, wie jemand 6km in 15 Minuten läuft... oder 24km in einer Stunde.


----------



## Dustin91 (25. April 2015)

Also ich habe des Öfteren gelesen, dass 1 Kg Körperfett 7000 Kalorien hat.
Aber ist ja auch egal im Grunde, weil keiner so lange rudert


----------



## thunderofhate (25. April 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Also ich habe des Öfteren gelesen, dass 1 Kg Körperfett 7000 Kalorien hat.
> Aber ist ja auch egal im Grunde, weil keiner so lange rudert


Ja, Fettgewebe hat weniger Fett als reines Fett. 
Is halt die Frage, ob man vom einen oder anderen spricht.

Später steig ich auf jeden Fall auch aufs Rudergerät.


----------



## Roundy (25. April 2015)

Also über 200W im schnitt sollten aber locker ne stunde gehalten werden können...
Generell würd ich mich mehr an der zeit auf 500m orientieren,  die so je nach Möglichkeit zwischen 1:45,00 (was extrem hart ist) und 2:00,00 (was locker sein sollte) liegen müsste...
Gruß


----------



## Kinguin (25. April 2015)

So oder so klingt das mit dem Rudergerät vernünftig,baue ich in einem meinem Trainingsplan dann auch mal ein,danke Leute 

Trainiert hier eigentlich irgendwer auch den Nacken oder die Unterarme getrennt ? 
Ich habe für diesen Muskel keine weitere Übung mehr reingesteckt,genauso wie ich auch keine Unterarme separat trainieren.
Letzteres ist ganz gut bei mir aber.


----------



## Roundy (25. April 2015)

Also beim rudern trainierst du die unterarme eigentlich gut mit solange du das ganze richtig machst...
Wichtig noch das die schlagzahl also Schläge pro Minute bei iwas um die 18-21 liegen dabei aber richtig schön kräftig. 
Oder schneller bei um die 30-34 aber immer noch sauber von der Technik und dann etwas mit der kraft runter...
Ich könnt jedes mal regenbogen kotzen wenn ich leute auf ergo seh die mit schlagzahl 28 2:50,00min bis 3:20,00min / 500m brauchen einfach weil sies richtig falsch machen...
Gruß


----------



## Ruptet (25. April 2015)

Nacken und Unterarme werden bei den anderen Übungen schon mittrainiert, also separat mach ich da garnichts. (übertriebenen Stiernacken find ich auch extrem hässlich)
Beine trainiere ich auch nicht seperat, beim Kreuzheben werden die mittrainiert und den Rest mach ich beim Laufen, also Hardcore bergauf, Treppen usw...da platzen die Waden und Oberschenkel förmlich auf, hab probleme mit den Knien, da sind Kniebeugen ziemlich beschissen und Beinpresse usw. hab ich zuhause keine.

Mir gehts auch nur um Ästhetik, da dürfen für meine Vorstellung von schön, die Oberschenkel und Waden nur eine bestimmte Größe erreichen, danach richte ich auch mein Training.


----------



## Kinguin (25. April 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Mir gehts auch nur um Ästhetik, da dürfen für meine Vorstellung von schön, die Oberschenkel und Waden nur eine bestimmte Größe erreichen, danach richte ich auch mein Training.



Das ist mir auch recht wichtig,bin kein Fan von einem zu massiven Körper.
Jedoch finde ich so einen "Strandkörper" auch nicht ausreichend,für viele ist das oftmals nur ein bisschen Brust und ein Sixpack,welches eigentlich nicht mal wirklich stark ausgeprägt ist. 
Das sieht auch nicht toll aus.


----------



## thunderofhate (25. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Trainiert hier eigentlich irgendwer auch den Nacken oder die Unterarme getrennt ?
> Ich habe für diesen Muskel keine weitere Übung mehr reingesteckt,genauso wie ich auch keine Unterarme separat trainieren.
> Letzteres ist ganz gut bei mir aber.


Wenn man schwerere Hanteln länger festhalten möchte, kommt man eigentlich nicht um separates Unterarmtraining. Vor allem bei meinem Treppenlauf war zusätzliches Unterarmtraining hilfreich. Mache insgesamt 3 Übungen.
Unterarmheben, beide Richtungen, Fingerhantel und mein selbst gebautes Seilchen am Stab mit Gewichten aufrollen.


----------



## roulie90 (26. April 2015)

Was mir immer extrem auf die Unterarme geht sind Dropsätze, also direkt nach dem Satz mit ca 50% weniger Gewicht denselben Muskel nochmal beanspruchen. 
Mach z.B. nach dem schweren Satz Kurzhantel Bankdrücken direkt Fliegende danach, oder beim sitzenden Ruderzug gleich nochmal 8-10 Wdh im Anschluss.
Durch den Einbau von Dropsätzen bei einigen Übungen konnte ich ganz gut die Kraft und Ausdauer der Muskeln steigern.


----------



## Kinguin (26. April 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Wenn man schwerere Hanteln länger festhalten möchte, kommt man eigentlich nicht um separates Unterarmtraining. Vor allem bei meinem Treppenlauf war zusätzliches Unterarmtraining hilfreich. Mache insgesamt 3 Übungen.
> Unterarmheben, beide Richtungen, Fingerhantel und mein selbst gebautes Seilchen am Stab mit Gewichten aufrollen.



Was heißt denn "schwerere Hanteln"? ^^
Ich drücke aktuell bei zb Bankdrücken KH 35 Kilo (jeweils halt).
Geht eigentlich ganz gut mit dem Festhalten.

@Roulie
Solche Sätze mache ich je nachdem auch,die sind richtig effektiv


----------



## thunderofhate (26. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Was heißt denn "schwerere Hanteln"? ^^
> Ich drücke aktuell bei zb Bankdrücken KH 35 Kilo (jeweils halt).
> Geht eigentlich ganz gut mit dem Festhalten.


Kommt auf die Belastung an. 
Beim Kreuzheben 100+, beim Treppensteigen spürste selbst die 35kg pro Arm recht schnell. Die Hantel liegt da nicht wie beim Bankdrücken in der Hand, sondern wird ausschließlich von deiner Griffkraft in der Hand gehalten. Das macht einen großen Unterschied. Probiers einfach mal aus, indem du mehrere Minuten mit den Hanteln durch die Gegend läufst...


----------



## Kinguin (26. April 2015)

Die 100 in Kreuzhaben habe ich gestern geknackt 
Das mit dem Treppensteigen muss ich wirklich mal ausprobieren,aber glaube nicht,dass ich da die 35Kilo halten kann.
Stimmt schon,dass mit der Griffkraft habe ich so nicht bedacht .


----------



## thunderofhate (26. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Die 100 in Kreuzhaben habe ich gestern geknackt
> Das mit dem Treppensteigen muss ich wirklich mal ausprobieren,aber glaube nicht,dass ich da die 35Kilo halten kann.
> Stimmt schon,dass mit der Griffkraft habe ich so nicht bedacht .


Glückwunsch. Ist immer ein magische Marke. 

Habe mich heute mal an ein Training vor dem Frühstück gewagt. Haut rein.


----------



## Kinguin (26. April 2015)

Vor dem Frühstück Krafttraining?
Machbar ,finde ich aber unangenehm - ich gehe zwar gern Morgens Sport machen,aber wenn nach dem Frühstück.
Vor dem Frühstück nur,wenn ich Cardioeinheiten mache.

PS: Danke habe aber auch heute starken Muskelkater - das Rückenworkout war gestern echt hart


----------



## Ruptet (26. April 2015)

Ich trainiere auch immer vor dem Essen, hab da viel mehr Power kommt mir vor.
Nach dem Essen penn ich eher auf der bank ein 

@Glückwunsch King, mir haben die 100kg damals auch einen dicken Motivationsschub gegeben, Bankdrücken wie Kreuzheben


----------



## thunderofhate (26. April 2015)

Also direkt nach dem Essen hat man nachweislich weniger Kraft, da schon eine Menge Blut für die Verdauung in den Magen gepumpt wird.
Da lasse ich mir dann schon mindestens 2 Stunden Zeit, außer es war ne leichte Mahlzeit.


----------



## Kinguin (26. April 2015)

Schon klar nicht direkt nach dem Essen,ich habe da immer so 1-2 Stunden dazwischen.(abhängig von der Mahlzeit selbst)
Wenn ich wirklich richtig hart trainieren möchte,dann kann ich aber nicht auf leeren Magen.

@Ruptet danke  in Bankdrücken muss ich aber auch mal die 100 knacken,bin aber aktuell noch bei 35 auf beiden Seiten...


----------



## >ExX< (27. April 2015)

toll, ich hab 17,5 pro Seite
Kommt zwar nochmal die Stange mit 20 bei....


----------



## taks (27. April 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Also beim rudern trainierst du die unterarme eigentlich gut mit solange du das ganze richtig machst...
> Wichtig noch das die schlagzahl also Schläge pro Minute bei iwas um die 18-21 liegen dabei aber richtig schön kräftig.
> Oder schneller bei um die 30-34 aber immer noch sauber von der Technik und dann etwas mit der kraft runter...
> Ich könnt jedes mal regenbogen kotzen wenn ich leute auf ergo seh die mit schlagzahl 28 2:50,00min bis 3:20,00min / 500m brauchen einfach weil sies richtig falsch machen...
> Gruß



Am Anfang war das mit den Unterarmen ganz fies. Hatte nirgends Muskelkater ausser an den Unterarmen 

Ich bin bei 26 Schlägen. Darüber bring ich die Ausführung nicht mehr sauber hin und das kann beim rudern ziemlich schädlich sein ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (27. April 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Am Anfang war das mit den Unterarmen ganz fies. Hatte nirgends Muskelkater ausser an den Unterarmen
> 
> Ich bin bei 26 Schlägen. Darüber bring ich die Ausführung nicht mehr sauber hin und das kann beim rudern ziemlich schädlich sein ^^


Habe an den Unterarmen nichts gemerkt, aber anscheinend bin ich hier auch der einzige, der die zusätzlich trainiert. 
Ich versuche immer 30 Schläge im Schnitt zu halten, wenn ich es als Ausdauereinheit mache.
Im Keller ist der Seilzug zum Rudern mit Gewichten. Da gehe ich es dann langsam an.


----------



## Kinguin (27. April 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> toll, ich hab 17,5 pro Seite
> Kommt zwar nochmal die Stange mit 20 bei....



Klar die 20 von der Stange kommt auch noch mal dazu ^^ 

Aber ist doch voll egal,ich habe mal mit 10-15  auf beiden Seiten angefangen vor ca 1,5 Jahren.
Mit der Zeit steigert man sich,einfach dran bleiben,wichtig ist immer die Ausführung.
Ich sehe ganz viele,die immer mit hohen Gewichten prallen,aber deren Ausführung einfach schlecht ist.
Oder die 2 Wdh machen und sich dann vom Kumpel helfen lassen bei den letzten 6,der dabei so aussieht als ob er gleich nicht mehr kann 
Heißt natürlich nicht,dass sie mir bei mir komplett sauber und 100% fehlerfrei ist,aber wer kann das schon ? ^^


----------



## Ruptet (27. April 2015)

Ja ehrlich, ist egal wer wie viel drückt oder zieht, Hauptsache es passt für dich und du machst deine Fortschritte damit.

Komme grade vom Laufen zurück .... ekelhaft was aus einem wird, wenn man schon lange nimmer war


----------



## Kinguin (27. April 2015)

Laufen ist eine tolle Sache,werde wohl mit der nächsten Zeit aber lieber wieder mehr Schwimmen gehen.
Ergänzt sich wunderbar zum Definieren,und ist gut für den gesamten Körper.
Aber damit meine ich wirklich intensiv schwimmen gehen und nicht nur im Freibad bisschen rumplantschen. ^^


----------



## Ruptet (27. April 2015)

Das Schwimmbad ist 5min zu Fuß von mir entfernt, der Wald ebenso 
Hab hier ne gute Abwechslung, aber wenn ich mir schon statt meinem Wunschparfum  100€ Laufschuhe kaufe, muss ich die erstmal tottreten damit es sich gelohnt hat.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. April 2015)

Ich liebe Sprints und könnte auch den ganzen Tag 'nen Berg hoch laufen, aber Joggen ist jedes mal ein K(r)ampf. Mache ich mittlerweile zwar auch wieder 1-2 mal die Woche, aber ich mag es einfach überhaupt nicht.
Liegt aber nicht nur an den kaputten Füßen, irgendwie sträubt sich bei mir auch sonst alles im Kopf dagegen.  Außerdem dauert bei mir das Warmlaufen recht lange; länger als ich laufen möchte. Ich muss erst gute 4-5km laufen, damit sich jeder nächste Schritt von selbst tut und ich mich in Gedanken verlieren kann. Danach könnte ich auch locker 20km schaffen, aber diese Strecken laufe ich seit ca. 3 Jahren nicht mehr.
3-5km sind mir am angenehmsten. Da kann ich ein ziemlich hohes Tempo halten und habe den Schrott ruckzuck hinter mir...

Nach 5 Minuten Fußweg habe ich hier einen See... aber da mag ich nicht schwimmen.


----------



## Ruptet (28. April 2015)

Das könnte von mir sein 
Ich laufe ebenfalls nur 5km, aber dafür halt mit gutem Tempo und immer wieder Sprints dabei, dieses typische Joggen geht mir auch übelst auf die Eier, da mach ichs dann lieber so, dass ich ne bestimmte Strecke sprinte, kurz gehe und dann wieder von vorn.

Ohne Speed macht das einfach garkeinen Spaß.


----------



## roulie90 (28. April 2015)

Joggen is für mich auch eher nur Mittel zum Zweck! Kann das nur mit passender Musik hinter mich bringen, hab mir extra ne Playlist fürs Joggen erstellst.

Würdet ihr Schwimmen von der Effektivität her vor Joggen stellen? Also ob man dadurch in kürzerer Zeit mehr Kalorien verbrennt.

Was ist mit der Behauptung, die ich öfter lese und höre, dass der Körper erst ab ca. 30 Minuten Cardio anfängt aktiv auf die Fettreserven zuzugreifen?


----------



## Kinguin (28. April 2015)

Kommt drauf an,wie gerne und intensiv man eins der beiden macht,ich persönlich würde aber sagen Joggen ist besser zur Fettverbrennung.

Und was die letzte Aussage betrifft,das ist ein Irrglauben.
Dein Körper greift von Anfang an auf deine Energiereserven zu.Anfangs auf deinen Glykogenspeicher,dann auf deine gespeicherten Fettreserven.
Natürlich wird aber die optimale Fettverbrennung erst mit der Zeit erreicht,je nach Intensität der Trainingseinheit, aber grundsätzlich tritt sie direkt ein.


----------



## roulie90 (28. April 2015)

Okay, weil ich nach schon 3-4 Bahnen Kraulen im 50m Becken dermaßen im Ar... bin, dass ich mich erstmal 5 Minuten an den Beckenrand klammer bevor es weitergeht xD 
Beim Joggen kann ich problemlos ne Stunde durchrennen, auch mit Zwischensprints. Vielleicht scheint meine Kraultechnik so grottig zu sein, dass ich schnell erschöpft bin. Aber effektiv ist sie immerhin, wenn ich so kaputt danach bin 

Gut zu wissen mit dem Speicher!


----------



## Kinguin (28. April 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Das Schwimmbad ist 5min zu Fuß von mir entfernt, der Wald ebenso
> Hab hier ne gute Abwechslung, aber wenn ich mir schon statt meinem Wunschparfum  100€ Laufschuhe kaufe, muss ich die erstmal tottreten damit es sich gelohnt hat.



Wunschparfum 100€,was ist denn das für eine Marke ?^^
Ich zahl maximal 50,und selbst das ist mir zu viel

@roulie spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, beides kann sehr intensiv sein und warum nicht einfach im Wechsel? Hat man mehr Abwechslung und ist beides gut zum Abnehmen, im Grunde ist das ja Sport fast immer.


----------



## Ruptet (28. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wunschparfum 100€,was ist denn das für eine Marke ?^^
> Ich zahl maximal 50,und selbst das ist mir zu viel
> 
> @roulie spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, beides kann sehr intensiv sein und warum nicht einfach im Wechsel? Hat man mehr Abwechslung und ist beides gut zum Abnehmen, im Grunde ist das ja Sport fast immer.



Na Kleidung und Geruch sind mir ebenso wichtig wie der Körper selbst.
In dem Fall meinte ich Chanel Antaeus, 100ml 93€, aber für einen guten Duft greift man schon in die Tasche, da reichen 2-3 Sprüher an die richtigen Stellen und dieser herb-maskuline Duft erschlägt mit seiner Aura jeden one million Pumper und alle andere süßen Brühen.
100€ für gute 100ml finde ich fair, hätte ich nicht unbedingt Laufschuhe gebraucht, wäre mir die Entscheidung leicht gefallen.


----------



## Kinguin (28. April 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Na Kleidung und Geruch sind mir ebenso wichtig wie der Körper selbst.
> In dem Fall meinte ich Chanel Antaeus, 100ml 93€, aber für einen guten Duft greift man schon in die Tasche, da reichen 2-3 Sprüher an die richtigen Stellen und dieser herb-maskuline Duft erschlägt mit seiner Aura jeden one million Pumper und alle andere süßen Brühen.
> 100€ für gute 100ml finde ich fair, hätte ich nicht unbedingt Laufschuhe gebraucht, wäre mir die Entscheidung leicht gefallen.



Ich vermute mal dann aber die Eau de parfume Variante?
Bevorzuge persönlich Chanel Bleu ,aber schon seit 2-3 Jahren - und ja One Million ist langweilig - hat auch gefühlt jeder 
Ehrlich gesagt gebe ich nicht so viel auf Kleidung,ich bevorzuge sowieso eher den schlichten Stil.

Es ist für mich zudem Fakt,dass man oft durchtrainiert in Klamotten gut aussieht,aber ist halt auch nur meine Meinung.
Daher ist mir der Körper wichtiger,heißt natürlich nicht,dass jemand der weniger trainiert,schlecht aussieht 
Und bedeutet natürlich auch nicht ,dass ich bescheuert rumlaufe,aber schick machen tue ich mich nur mal für den Abend oder an einem anderen wichtigen Ereignis.


----------



## Dustin91 (28. April 2015)

Ich habe Chanel Homme Sport. Ist auch ein sehr guter Duft


----------



## Kinguin (28. April 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich habe Chanel Homme Sport. Ist auch ein sehr guter Duft



Finde ja schade,dass es zur Chanel Reihe kein Duschgel gibt.
Aber hauptsache zu jeder anderen Marke Joop,One Million usw...

PS:wie man von Sport zu Parfümen kommt


----------



## thunderofhate (28. April 2015)

Juhu, nun ist es auch ein Lifestyle-Thread. 

Finde 100€ für 100ml auch relativ teuer und mag auch viele der günstigeren Parfums vom Geruch her. Habe zu Hause auch noch 100ml City Glam von Armani. Da liegen 100ml bei ~ 200€.  Das Chanel Homme Sport habe ich auch und mag es.

Ich trage privat eigentlich fast alles... vom Anzug, wenn ich bei uns im Juristengebäude bin, bis zu Jogginghose, wenn ich an einem Tag nur Vorlesungen habe.
Habe mir letztens 'nen abgewandelten Irokesen schneiden lassen. Die Reaktionen waren extrem interessant, wenn auch vorhersehbar, aber blöde Blicke können unterhaltsam sein.


----------



## Ruptet (28. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal dann aber die Eau de parfume Variante?
> Bevorzuge persönlich Chanel Bleu ,aber schon seit 2-3 Jahren - und ja One Million ist langweilig - hat auch gefühlt jeder
> Ehrlich gesagt gebe ich nicht so viel auf Kleidung,ich bevorzuge sowieso eher den schlichten Stil.
> 
> ...


Nein, EdT 
Bin auch immer schlicht unterwegs, auf Trends und son Müll leg ich garkeinen Wert, aber mir is halt wichtig das es gut aussieht und zusammen bzw. zu mir passt.
Jeans, weißes Shirt und Lederjacke sowieso mein Lieblingsoutfit und da ich einen Geschäftsführer von nem BOSS Laden kenne, krieg ich gute Preise raus  (Was schön geschnittene Anzüge an schönen Männern (No homo, hat einfach Stil wenn der richtige Mann den richtigen Anzug trägt.) angeht habe ich sowieso fast schon ein Fetisch  )



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich habe Chanel Homme Sport. Ist auch ein sehr guter Duft



Meinst den Allure ?



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Juhu, nun ist es auch ein Lifestyle-Thread.
> 
> Finde 100€ für 100ml auch relativ teuer und mag auch viele der günstigeren Parfums vom Geruch her. Habe zu Hause auch noch 100ml City Glam von Armani. Da liegen 100ml bei ~ 200€.  Das Chanel Homme Sport habe ich auch und mag es.
> 
> ...



Sind auch teuer und ne Schmerzgrenze für mich, dabei habe ich Straight to Heaven und Jubilation XXV Man im Visier...


----------



## Dustin91 (28. April 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Meinst den Allure ?
> 
> .



Jop, genau. Chanel Allure Homme Sport. Habe ich als Eau de Toilette, als After Shave und als Deodorant.
Das Chanel Allure Homme Sport Eau extreme habe ich auch noch.


----------



## Kinguin (28. April 2015)

@thunderofhate
Sport kann auch ein Lifestyle sein,war daher vorher schon ein Lifestyle Thread sogesehen. 

@Ruptet
Nun EdT hält nicht so lange (bzw bei mir) deshalb greife ich zum EdP. ^^
Schlicht heißt für mich eher Jeans (ganz normale,nicht zu weit nicht zu eng) ,sportliche Schuhe und ein Kapuzenpullover,wenn es schicker sein soll,dann nehme ich als Oberteil ein Lederjacke/Hemd/Jeansjacke
Das Wichtigste ist für mich dabei,dass ich mich gut bewegen kann.

PS: Und natürlich sind Anzüge klasse, muss eben halt zum Anlass passen.


----------



## Kinguin (4. Mai 2015)

Kurzes Update,ich bin jetzt bei 100 Kilo Bankdrücken.
Bin überrascht,dass ich trotz Definieren noch etwas zulege von den Gewichten her.

Das Rudergerät geht gut ab,ist jetzt ein fester Bestandteil meines Trainings.


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Mai 2015)

Sehr gut. Auch schon die 100 bei Kniebeugen geschafft? Dann haste das magische Dreieck komplett. 

Ja, Rudern is echt ne feine Sache.


----------



## Ruptet (4. Mai 2015)

Mich würden mal die Werte von euch allen interessieren 

Mein Dreieck ist komplett verzogen... 200 gezogen, 120 gedrückt und bei den Kniebeugen .... ja sagen wir mal 50kg gehen grade noch  da wollen meine Knie irgendwie nicht.
Aber das war einmal, heute kann ich wahrscheinlich höchstens 150 ziehen und 110 drücken, hab schon lange nimmer versucht was maximal geht, der Reiz danach ist mir vor einiger Zeit verschwunden, aber beim nächsten Training schau ich mal wieder was geht.

Habt ihr eigentlich einen Lieblingsmuskel und die dazu gehörige Übung ?


----------



## Kinguin (4. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Auch schon die 100 bei Kniebeugen geschafft? Dann haste das magische Dreieck komplett.
> 
> Ja, Rudern is echt ne feine Sache.



Kniebeugen habe ich schon vor meiner Defi die 100 geknackt. 
Also Bankdrücken 100
Kniebeugen 110
Kreuzheben 100 

So sieht das aktuell bei mir aus, nach gut ca 2 Jahren ist das denke ich mal in Ordnung (weiss nicht mehr wann ich genau angefangen haben) 

PS: zählt Military Press nicht auch zu den Grundübungen?
Die wollte ich mit dieser Woche auch in den Trainingsplan aufnehmen.


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Mai 2015)

Bank 120; Kniebeugen 150; Kreuz 160.
Da meine letzte Massephase jetzt etwas her ist, dürfte ich wieder etwas oder auch mehr darunter liegen. Außerdem verzichte ich immer noch weitgehend auf Kohlenhydrate.
Fühle mich momentan aber wieder richtig gut und bin meistens extrem motiviert. Der Körper fühlt sich von Woche zu Woche besser an.

Im Moment mache ich auch keine Kniebeugen. Habe das Beintraining komplett durch Radfahren ersetzt; fahre allerdings hauptsächlich die größte Steigung in der Gegend rauf und runter und mache zwischendurch Sprints, bis die Muskeln anfangen fast zu übersäuern, sodass die Beine grad definiert wie selten zuvor aussehen.  (Müssten eben gute 500-600 Höhenmeter gewesen sein) 

@ Kinguin
Das sind die Kraft-3-Kampf Übungen. Grundübungen gibt es natürlich viel mehr, aber diese sind nicht fest definiert.



Ruptet schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich einen Lieblingsmuskel und die dazu gehörige Übung ?


Oberschenkel mit allen dazu gehörigen Muskeln. Jede Übung, die ihn größer werden lässt. 
Liegt daran, dass ich beim Kampfsport hauptsächlich mit den Beinen angreife.

edit5000²: Boah, die Schenkel brennen heute mal extrem.


----------



## Ruptet (4. Mai 2015)

Fürn Zwerg bist du aber richtig stark  (kleiner Witz, Masterrace checkin in und so  )

Aber find ich mal richtig geil wie lang du das min Kampfsport schon durchziehst, hätt ich auch gern so gemacht, aber mich halt man als Kind halt zum Fußball gedrängt...son Scheiß, überlege aber jetzt mit 19 anzufangen.


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Mai 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Fürn Zwerg bist du aber richtig stark  (kleiner Witz, Masterrace checkin in und so  )
> 
> Aber find ich mal richtig geil wie lang du das min Kampfsport schon durchziehst, hätt ich auch gern so gemacht, aber mich halt man als Kind halt zum Fußball gedrängt...son Scheiß, überlege aber jetzt mit 19 anzufangen.


Und du bist für n Kind schon ganz schön groß gewachsen und gar nicht so schwach. 
Sorry, das musste ich kontern. 
Ich schrieb ja vorher mal, dass es zwischendurch Unterbrechungen gab, aber nun ist die Richtung vorgegeben: All the way up! 

Im Kampfsport ist es zwar auch von Vorteil, wenn man früh anfängt, aber es ist eigentlich nie zu spät. Trainierst du härter, wirste stärker. 
Motivation is der Schlüssel.


----------



## Ruptet (5. Mai 2015)

ey 

Kann mich nichtmal entscheiden was ich machen will, TKD interessiert mich sehr und ich hab auch einige Probetrainings hinter mir, allerdings wird überall auf Olympia-TKD getrimmt ... dem kann ich wirklich nichts abgewinnen.
Was machst du eigentlich Kampfsportmäßig genau? Das hab ich wohl verpasst auf den Seiten.


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Mai 2015)

Da hasse dir aber nicht die leichteste Sportart ausgesucht. Eher eine der schwierigsten, wenn man spät anfängt.
Ich komme aus dem Shotokan, habe später noch Ringen und Thai-Boxen gemacht, weil Vielseitigtkeit im Wettbewerb Gold wert sein kann.
Dauert aber noch etwas, bis ich mit meiner Verfassung zufrieden sein kann.
A long way to go.


----------



## Ruptet (5. Mai 2015)

Shotokan, Kyokushin und TKD waren in meiner engeren Auswahl, was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach eine Kampfsportart, wo man mit mit 19 noch Land sieht ?


----------



## Exception (5. Mai 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> ey
> 
> Kann mich nichtmal entscheiden was ich machen will, TKD interessiert mich sehr und ich hab auch einige Probetrainings hinter mir, allerdings wird überall auf Olympia-TKD getrimmt ... dem kann ich wirklich nichts abgewinnen.
> Was machst du eigentlich Kampfsportmäßig genau? Das hab ich wohl verpasst auf den Seiten.


Olympia TKD? Du meinst wohl TKD nach den Regeln des WTF. 
Wenn du traditionelleres TKD bevorzugst,  schau nach Vereinen die nach den Regeln des ITF lehren. 
Was für dich das richtige  ist kannst du nur selber herausfinden. Das hängt schon davon ab ob du mit der Gruppe warm wirst.
"Was reissen" kann man an sich in jedem Alter noch,  das hängt in erster Linie von deinem Ehrgeiz und deiner Disziplin ab. Der Weg ist das Ziel, erwarte nicht daß  du 5x im Training warst und schon alles kannst.


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Mai 2015)

Hier machen ja einige MMA, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, oder? Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen damit?
Ich finde den Sport eigentlich ziemlich interessant, da er vielseitig ist und einen auch übelst fit macht.
Habe vor einigen Jahren mal 1,5 Jahre Kung Fu gemacht, aber das wurde mir irgendwann zu langweilig und ich hab damit wieder aufgehört.

Was muss man denn eurer Meinung nach mitbringen, wenn man MMA machen will? Konditionell bin ich zur Zeit richtig am Ars** und ich hab deshalb die Befürchtung, dass ich bei nem Probetraining voll abkacken würde


----------



## jamie (5. Mai 2015)

Ich mache zwar kein MMA (mein Bruder macht oder hat zumindest gemacht, weiß nicht genau), aber Kondition ist einfach eine Sache des Trainings, sollte also eigentlich keine Hürde sein. 
Einfach nicht nur auf Max-Kraft pumpen, sondern auch mal ein Bisschen Kraft-Ausdauer machen. Dazu dann noch laufen, Rad fahren, schwimmen o.ä.

Als mein Bruder angefangen hat (war glaube ich mit 17/18) war er auch nicht so fit. Hat ab und an ein Bisschen gepumpt aber sonst nichts...


----------



## Ruptet (5. Mai 2015)

Exception schrieb:


> Olympia TKD? Du meinst wohl TKD nach den Regeln des WTF.
> Wenn du traditionelleres TKD bevorzugst,  schau nach Vereinen die nach den Regeln des ITF lehren.
> Was für dich das richtige  ist kannst du nur selber herausfinden. Das hängt schon davon ab ob du mit der Gruppe warm wirst.
> "Was reissen" kann man an sich in jedem Alter noch,  das hängt in erster Linie von deinem Ehrgeiz und deiner Disziplin ab. Der Weg ist das Ziel, erwarte nicht daß  du 5x im Training warst und schon alles kannst.



Ja das meine ich damit, dachte es wäre verständlich wenn ich es so hinklatsche.
Das sowieso, alles braucht seine Zeit.


----------



## Kinguin (5. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> ...



Beeindruckende Kraftwerte,muss wohl noch ordentlich an mir arbeiten.
Wiege selbst aktuell 80 (1.75) und auch wenn ich in den letzten Wochen zufrieden war (100 geknackt halt) ,jetzt bin ich es nicht mehr 



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Hier machen ja einige MMA, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, oder? Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen damit?
> Ich finde den Sport eigentlich ziemlich interessant, da er vielseitig ist und einen auch übelst fit macht.
> Habe vor einigen Jahren mal 1,5 Jahre Kung Fu gemacht, aber das wurde mir irgendwann zu langweilig und ich hab damit wieder aufgehört.
> Was muss man denn eurer Meinung nach mitbringen, wenn man MMA machen will? Konditionell bin ich zur Zeit richtig am Ars** und ich hab deshalb die Befürchtung, dass ich bei nem Probetraining voll abkacken würde



Ausdauer ist verdammt wichtig,sowie auch eine grundlegende Fitness mit Liegestützen usw.(also Grundkraft wäre schon klasse)
Vorteilhaft für Bodenkampf (und auch grundsätzlich eigentlich) ist dabei  noch Gelenkigkeit und Körperbeherrschung.
Technik und Reflexe eignest du dir mit der Zeit schnell genug an,natürlich ist es umso besser,wenn du schon von Anfang gute Reflexe hast.

Natürlich kannst du dir alles antrainieren,dauert aber eben länger,aber ich meine du hast ja gesagt,dass Training mit deinem eigenen Körpergewicht machst,das sind schon Top Voraussetzungen.

PS: ich zb habe davor Breakdance gemacht,das war schon eine gute Basis für Fitness/Kampfsport


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Mai 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Shotokan, Kyokushin und TKD waren in meiner engeren Auswahl, was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach eine Kampfsportart, wo man mit mit 19 noch Land sieht ?


Primär musst du es von deinen Interessen und deinem eigenen Körper abhängig machen. Das kann ich natürlich schwer beurteilen.
Bei allen Kampfsportarten, in denen der Fokus auf Tritttechniken liegt, muss man in Sachen Gleichgewicht und Körperbeherrschung gut dabei sein.
Ich mag Karate generell und vor allem im Shotokan lernt man sehr viele nützliche Dinge. Selbst reines Boxen kann seine Vorzüge haben, aber das ist eine Typenfrage.
Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle einfach mal das Training in verschiedenen Kampfsportschulen anschauen, anfragen und dann entscheiden.



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Hier machen ja einige MMA, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, oder? Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen damit?
> Was muss man denn eurer Meinung nach mitbringen, wenn man MMA machen will? Konditionell bin ich zur Zeit richtig am Ars** und ich hab deshalb die Befürchtung, dass ich bei nem Probetraining voll abkacken würde


Theoretisch musst du gar nichts mitbringen. Du kannst noch so stark und ausdauernd sein, jemand mit guter Technik ist einem fast immer überlegen.  
Aber auch hier muss ich sagen, dass es auf die Kampfsportschule ankommt. Manche sind einsteigerfreundlicher, in manchen hält sich sehr komisches Publikum auf.
Kondition, Kraft und Beweglichkeit sind eigentlich die grundlegenden Dinge. In manchen Schulen wird das alles in der Trainingseinheit durchgenommen, andere machen (fast) nur Technik-Training und überlassen dir den Rest.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Beeindruckende Kraftwerte,muss wohl noch ordentlich an mir arbeiten.
> Wiege selbst aktuell 80 (1.75) und auch wenn ich in den letzten Wochen zufrieden war (100 geknackt halt) ,jetzt bin ich es nicht mehr


Ich bin höchstens im Moment, in dem ich die Leistung bringe zufrieden. Das verfliegt aber extrem schnell. Die meiste Zeit bin ich unzufrieden und genau das treibt mich an. Abgesehen davon, dass es im privaten Umfeld noch kleine Rangkämpfe gibt, bei denen ich mich bisher eher zurückhielt... Aber zu seiner Zeit wird dann alles dominiert.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (5. Mai 2015)

Ich mache MMA schon etliche Jahre, will dir ein paar Eindrücke erzählen und Tipps geben.

Zuerst schau dich mal nach einem guten (!) Verein um. MMA ist übertrieben beliebt, vor allem bei, nennen wir mal politisch unkorrekten, Menschen. Es gibt einige, denen das egal ist. Ich persönlich hasse es, wenn Leute Sport für bestimmte Ambitionen ausnutzen. Sind meiner Meinung nach fehl am Platz.  Achte auf jeden Fall auf die Kleidung und google ein wenig im Internet rum, um paar Infos über die zu sammeln.

Wenn du dich für einen Entschieden hast, mach ein Probetraining aus und sage, dass du zu den Anfängern willst. Bei uns werden 2 Gruppen unterschieden - Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene. Es gibt Trainer und Vereine, die Neulinge gerne auf "Standhaftigkeit" prüfen. Mache da auf keinen Fall mit, kein normaler Trainer würde jemals zulassen, dass du gegen einen Erfahrenen kämpfst. Ein sauberer Haken, den du nicht kommen siehst und ein paar Monate Kopfschmerzen sind dir garantiert.

Fürs Training sollteste dir auf jeden Fall 3 Dinge selbst zulegen - Mundschutz, Bandagen und Shorts.
Mundschutz brauchste einfach, weil selbst leichte Stürze können dazu führen, dass die Zähne aufeinander schlagen werden. Glaub mir, dieses Gefühl ist absolut nicht schön und die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf die Zunge zu beißen, ist enorm hoch.
Bandagen brauchste eher aus hygienischen Gründen, kauf dir mit ca. 4m .. drunter reicht nicht aus.
Shorts habe ich persönlich verschiedene zur Auswahl, würde dir aber zu einer klassischen MMA- Variante raten. Ich weiß, die kosten alle ca.50-60€, aber wenn du den Sport wirklich dauerhaft machen willst, sollteste eine haben. Vor allem, weil die keine Taschen haben. Keine Taschen sind wichtig - die MMA Handschuhe sind offen (denke du weißt es ja) und wenn beim Ringen auf dem Boden der Finger in einer Hosentasche stecken bleibt, ist der Bruch garantiert - hatten wir schon einige.

Nun zur körperlichen Fitness. Das erste MMA Training wird dich "töten". Egal wie fit du bist, glaube mir das, aber es macht unglaublichen Spaß zu sehen, was der Körper so alles kann.Du kannst nicht nur direkt MMA trainieren, sondern auch Muay Thai und BJJ getrennt, wenn dir das leichter fällt.
Ausdauer sollteste mitbringen, aber Geduld und Durchhaltevermögen sind hier mehr gefragt. Du wirst im Laufe der Zeit dich an das Training gewöhnen, wobei ich dir ein Fitnessstudio und Joggen zusätzlich ans Herz legen kann, aber es sind bei Kampfsport andere Dinge gefragt.
Wer zum Training kommt, um zu lernen, wie man "die Fresse poliert", wird nicht lange durchhalten, weil er kein Spaß dabei hat. Es wird einem zu eintönig, weil man unbedingt kämpfen will, was aber eher die letzten 20min stattfinden wird.
Solange dir Schläge und Tritte inklusive Schmerzen danach nicht viel ausmachen, kannste den Sport machen - ich finde das ist eher der Punkt, wo viele aufhören.

Alternativ zum MMA, kannste folgendes probieren (es sind meine Erfahrungen, also wie ich den Sport sehe)
TKD - cooles Training, coole Sprünge, aber im aktiven Kampf eher weniger effektiv
Muay Thai - Schmerzen ohne Ende, aber 1 Jahr Training und du wirst problemlos mit jedem auf der Straße fertig
BJJ - sehr effektiver Bodenkampf, vor allem für Leute mit schmaler Statur und wenig Gewicht zu empfehlen. Musst zwar regelmäßig trainieren, um die Abläufe nicht zu vergessen, aber sehr effektiv
Ringen - wirst dir eine Menge Kraft antrainieren, ist aber eher für Leute gedacht, die eine Statur vorweisen können. Wenn du schlank bist, ist das nichts für dich
Boxen - musst dich auf Schläge ins Gesicht einstellen, dafür aber sehr gut für jeden geeignet. Kommt in meinen Augen an Thaiboxen nicht ran
Sambo - ist eher so ein russisches (bin einer) abgeschwächtes MMA 

Naja und Selbstverteidigungen wie Krav Maga sind keine Sportarten, weil es hier nicht ums Sport geht. Vor allem Krav Maga ist kein Verteidigung, sondern in meinen Augen aktives Gegnertöten in 2 sek. Aber von der Sorte gibts eine Menge. Hin und wieder gehe ich zu Krav Maga, aber nur weil es lustig ist ^^

Naja und Sachen wir Aikido, Shotokan, Kung Fu - ja e sieht schön aus, keine Frage, aber nicht effektiv. Shotokan ist in meinen Augen absolut lachhaft (sorry, wenn ich jemanden verletzte). Wenn du Karate machen willst, dann nur Kyokushin.

Zusammengefasst: alles, was Vollkontakt ist, ist in meinen Augen Kampfsport. Es ist schmerzhaft und fordernd, aber 1-2 Jahre effektives Training reichen aus, um im Alltag klarzukommen, wenn der Kampf dein einziger Ausweg ist.

Der Rest ist zwar schön anzusehen, z.B. in Filmen, aber alle diese Sportarten, die nur den "Geist" trainieren, dafür brauchste 10-20 Jahre, um einigermaßen, etwas effektiv zu können, aber dann brauchste den Sport nicht mehr, wenn du 50 bist 

Such dir eine Sportart, die dich psychisch und physisch trainiert - beides muss stimmen, aber gehe bitte nicht zu irgendwelchen hirnamputierten Vereinen, wo man aufeinander einprügelt oder dir weiß machen will - wenn du mit deinem Schienbein gegen Stahl haust, wird es irgendwann genau so hart - sag  dann nein Danke und auf Wiedersehen 

Hoffe dir bisschen geholfen zu haben, für Fragen und Kritik immer offen


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Mai 2015)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Ich mache MMA schon etliche Jahre, will dir ein paar Eindrücke erzählen und Tipps geben.
> [....]



Wow, danke! Das war ausführlich und sehr informativ! Hier in der Nähe gibt es mehrere Schulen, welche sowohl MMA, Muay Thai als auch noch andere Sachen anbieten.
Staturtechnisch bin ich eher nicht so leicht. 85 Kg auf 177 cm und eher muskulös-fett als nur fett bzw. nur muskulös. So um die 20-22 % KFA ungefähr.
Falls ich länger dabei bleibe, hole ich mir gescheite Ausrüstung, das steht außer Frage.

Ja, ich kann mir vorstellen wie anstrengend das ist. Ich habe ja Kung Fu gemacht und da gab es auch des Öfteren mal Sparring bzw. 1 on 1.
Nach einer Runde mit 3 Minuten oder gar nur einer Minute volle Kanne auf ein Polster eindreschen ist man schon platt. Ganz zu schweigen von Bodenkampf, welcher einem jegliche Energie raubt 
Habe mir auch überlegt Crossfit zu machen, aber das gibts in der Nähe leider nicht.

Auf die Fresse hauen will ich niemandem. Habe es bisher ohne Prügelei durchs Leben geschafft und das wird hoffentlich auch so bleiben.

Wie arg groß sind denn die Unterschiede zwischen MMA und Muay Thai? Muay Thai kenne ich nur von Ong Bak und das wars 

Krav Maga ist auch nett. Ein Kumpel von mir ist Krav Maga-Trainer und da habe ich auch schon mehrmals Seminar mitgemacht.
Aber das würde ich eher nicht dauerhaft machen wollen.


----------



## Ruptet (5. Mai 2015)

"aktives Gegnertöten in 2 sek"  so hab ich das aber auch mitbekommen


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (5. Mai 2015)

Du kannst mir deine Region sagen (gerne privat) und ich schau nach den Schulen- ich denke, ich finde so ein paar bekannte Gesichter.

Aber nimm eher ein größere Schule und frage mal nach, worauf die sich spezialisieren. Es gibt Vereine, die nur trainieren und es gibt Vereine wie meine, die sind auf harten Wettkampf aus (ich war nicht dabei, aber beim letzten Contest haben unsere Jungs 8 von 10 Kämpfen abgeräumt). Das macht einen enormen Unterschied was die Belastung und Training angeht.  Aber für den Anfang würde ich an deiner Stelle normal trainieren.

Deine Werte klingen gut. Ich bin 1,80 auf 82 kg trainiert, allerdings die letzten 1,5 Jahre pausiert - Verletzungen und Uni haben mich genug ausgelastet, bin gerade bei lachhaften 71 kg angekommen  Ich bin aber der Typ, dem von Natur aus bestimmt ist schlank zu sein

Kung Fu Sparring und MMA kannste nicht vergleichen. Glaub mir da einfach   Beim MMA kommen Takedowns (Umwerfen des Gegners) von überall, genau so wie Schläge. Wir haben einen gehabt, er ist jeden Tag 5 Jahre lang ! zum BJJ gegangen und hat sich einen Lila Gurt verdient ( in Deutschland ist das schon krass), aber wirklich verdient ( es gibt Vereine, die verteilen Gurte für Unsinn schneller, als Profikämpfer Schläge im Käfig) und er holt einige Leute mit nem Flying Armbar in den ersten 5sek  Also einfach mal probieren - du kannst nur gewinnen. 

MMA ist ein gemischter Kampf, das heißt es sind alle Sportarten vereint. Boden und Standup alles vertreten. Muay Thai ist nur Standup. Da ist die Taktik anders als beim MMA, weil du halt im Stehen kämpft und Takedowns ausschließen kannst.

Muay Thai und Ong Bak  Also Muay Thai ist eine Wettkampfsportart, das ist Muay Boran, nur für den Wettkampf gedacht und mit Wettkampfregeln. Muay Boran ist der Ursprung vom Muay Thai, wird aber heute nur noch in ausgewählten Schulen trainiert und vor allem in Thailand (auch für Außenstehende).

Muay Thai hat den sportlichen Aspekt - kämpfen und siegen. Muay Boran ist etwas vielfältiger, hat ein paar Stile mehr. Ist aber früher eine Kriegskunst gewesen und war eher auf das Töten ausgelegt, wenn du keine Waffe hattest. Ich war bei Tiger Muay Thai in Thailand viele Male, habe dort aus Ong Bak bekannten Ropes trainiert (die wiegen locker paar Kilo).

Muay Boran ist mehr als nur ein Kriegskunst, da wird Krabi Krabong - Schwertkampf trainiert und Wai Khru der Tanz hat eine Bedeutung.
Wenn du damals also ein Krieger wärst, wäre Muay Boran was für dich, aber sonst brauchst du das nicht. Das ist dann eher für richtige Fanatiker oder Interessenten. 

Für dich soll in diesem Fall nur Muay Thai wichtig sein. Ich rate dir aber zu MMA zu gehen. Muay Thai ist mit enormen Schmerzen verbunden, weil man sich vor allem auf die Oberschenkel tritt und glaub mir, das tut böse weh 

und wie gesagt, Krav Maga ist halt - Gegner töten .. genau so gut, kannste mit Navy Seals, S.A.S, Spetsnaz usw. trainieren 

Wie gesagt, Sachen wie Krav Maga sind ja für die Spezialeinheiten gedacht, da wo es ums Leben oder Tod geht, deshalb ist das Training dort "anders" und der Sinn natürlich auch. Klar ist Krav Maga für uns nochmal anders, als die für Einheit gemacht wurde, aber der Sinn ist der selbe - entwaffnen und töten.

Meine erste Begegnung mit Sachen wie Krav Maga, war ein Buch von einem russischen Spetz "Kampfmaschine" .. neben vielen Abbildungen und Waffenmöglichkeiten war das Ziel und der Sinn ungefähr so: alles ist eine Waffe, verwende alles, was dem Gegner schadet und töte so schnell du kannst bzw. umboxen und wegrennen


----------



## XyZaaH (5. Mai 2015)

Ich ringe selbst seit 11/2 Jahren und kann es absolut empfehlen  
Geht auch gut wenn man nicht "Die Statur" hat, bei uns im Training sind auch welche die dünn sind, und trotzdem erfolgreich. Für mich der beste kampfsport da man einfach fair kämpft, und es einfach nur Spaß macht.


----------



## Kinguin (5. Mai 2015)

Krav Maga wäre irgendwie gar nix für mich,aber finde Kampfsport ist echt eine super Sache um auf den Alltag klar zukommen.
Ich mache es gerne um etwas Dampf abzulassen und zur Ruhe zu kommen ,aber auch natürlich um mich im Notfall verteidigen zu können.
Kam aber bisher bei mir nie vor,bin aber auch froh darüber.

@thunderofhate 
Ja das ewige Problem,ich kenne genug Leute,die nicht verstehen ,warum ich noch großartig trainiere.
Nun die Antwort ist ganz einfach,man setzt sich neue Ziele und man will sehen ,ob man die Disziplin und den Willen hat ,sich immer wieder zu überwinden/zu übertreffen.
"Nachteil" ist natürlich,dass man immer nur kurzzeitig zufrieden ist.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (5. Mai 2015)

Ringen ist cool, keine Frage, trainiere ich selbst. Allerdings vergesse ich immer, dass man auf den Rücken nicht landen darf


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ja das ewige Problem,ich kenne genug Leute,die nicht verstehen ,warum ich noch großartig trainiere.
> Nun die Antwort ist ganz einfach,man setzt sich neue Ziele und man will sehen ,ob man die Disziplin und den Willen hat ,sich immer wieder zu überwinden/zu übertreffen.
> "Nachteil" ist natürlich,dass man immer nur kurzzeitig zufrieden ist.


Mich motivieren schon so primitive Einzeiler wie sie in meiner Signatur zu finden sind oder schöne Lieder mit min. 170BPM.  "Immer höher, immer weiter" würde auch reichen.
Ansonsten schaue ich wieder Karate Tiger. Das legt in mir immer einen Schalter um. Andererseits lässt mich jede Verletzung in eine leichte Depression fallen... Schon wenn ein geplanter Trainingstag ausfällt, leide ich unter noch extremeren Stimmungsschwankungen als sonst.

Sport ist eine Droge.
Wenn man kann, will man immer mehr.
Das Streben nach Glück... 
Bekommt man es nicht, spielt der Kopf verrückt.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Mai 2015)

Musik ist für mich sehr wichtig beim Training,ohne würde zwar gehen,mag ich aber nicht.
Mir fehlt auch immer etwas,wenn bei mir ein Trainingstag (Fitness oder Kampfsport) ausfällt.
Es wirkt einfach nicht richtig,und irgendwie habe ich dann sogar ein schlechtes Gewissen


----------



## Ruptet (7. Mai 2015)

Ich find Musik stört...was gibts den schöneres als Stille und im Hintergrund den Klang der Natur


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Mai 2015)

Was ich z.b. auch gar nicht kann, ist Joggen mit Musik.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Mai 2015)

Ich hingegen könnte mir garnicht vorstellen ohne Musik zu joggen ...   wobei das vielleicht auch davon abhängt, WO man joggen geht.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Mai 2015)

Ich habe In Ears und es stresst mich so sehr, wenn ich nur die Musik höre. Da versuche ich dann irgendwie immer im Rhythmus der Musik zu laufen, was einfach nervig ist


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Mai 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich habe In Ears und es stresst mich so sehr, wenn ich nur die Musik höre. Da versuche ich dann irgendwie immer im Rhythmus der Musik zu laufen, was einfach nervig ist



Huch, echt? 

Hm ...  ich weiß nicht, irgendwie komme ich damit klar von Musik und Laufen zwei verschiedene Rythmen zu haben. Jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke, fällt mir das erst auf.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Huch, echt?



Ja, ich habs paar Mal versucht, aber dann immer wieder sofort aufgegeben 
Anders wäre es vielleicht, wenn die Musik über einen Lautsprecher kommen würde, aber mit Handy/Lautsprecher zu joggen wäre mir dann wieder zu stressig.
Ich kann dann auch besser auf meine Atmung achten, wenn ich ohne Musik laufe. 4 Schritte lang ausatmen, 4 Schritte lang einatmen.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Mai 2015)

Ich brauche Musik immer, um mich ein bisschen von der Umgebung abzuschotten. 
Obwohl ich gerne draußen bin,  aber zum Sport brauche ich das irgendwie.

Meine Atmung bleibt dabei im Automatik-Modus


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Mai 2015)

Genau deswegen jogge ich am liebsten mit Musik. Die BPM geben die Schrittzahl vor, an die ich mich durchgehend halten muss, egal ob Steigung oder Gefälle.
Höre ich einen Mix, in dem die BPM variieren oder grad ne besonders geile Stelle kommt, passe ich automatisch die Schrittlänge oder Tempo an, sodass ich zu unterschiedlichen Belastungen komme, die sich ja immer positiv auswirken.
So muss ich mir nicht selber sagen, ok, an dieser Stelle sprintest du nun, hier wirst du wieder langsamer etc... Einfacher gehts doch kaum. 
Im Zeitalter von Soundcloud oder mixing.dj kommste sogar legal und kostenlos an dein individuelles Laufprogramm. 
Wenn ich nicht laufen gehe und stattdessen zu Hause auf der Stelle hüpfe, orientiere ich mach auch am Tempo der Musik.
Aktiv achte ich nicht auf die Atmung. Das macht mein Körper von selbst.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (7. Mai 2015)

Also beim Joggen ist Musik immer dabei. Ohne ist mir persönlich etwas zu langweilig und Musik motiviert sehr gut. Aber beim Fitness nur Lautsprecher (wenn ich morgens alleine da bin, darf ich meine Playlist abspielen), weil ich immer Angst habe, dass entweder der Kabel in einem sehr unpassenden Moment im Weg sein wird oder ich die Stange/Hantel gegen mein iPod klatsche


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Mai 2015)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> weil ich immer Angst habe, dass entweder der Kabel in einem sehr unpassenden Moment im Weg sein wird oder ich die Stange/Hantel gegen mein iPod klatsche



Nokia kaufen, Problem gelöst. 

Im Ernst, ich stelle Kurzhanteln bis 30KG im Sitzen auf meinem Oberschenkel ab, das stört das Handy in der Tasche zwischen Bein und Hantel nicht die Bohne.

Kabel sollte man immer unter der Bekleidung verlegen, und nach Möglichkeit auch noch gegen Rutschen fixieren. Manchmal ist es auch sinnvoll, das Kabel nicht vorne am Hals sondern hinten im Nacken zusammenzuführen und unters Shirt zu führen. 

Auch unten beim Übergang in die Hosentasche darf es natürlich nicht in einer großen Schlaufe raushängen.


----------



## taks (8. Mai 2015)

Mal eine Frage:
Ich hatte eigentlich schon immer eine recht tiefe Herzfrequenz. Jedoch seit ich trainiere wurde es noch absurder.
Ich hab mitten unterm Tag einen Ruhepuls von <50 Schläge/Minute. Gerade eben normal rumgelaufen und dann mit Blutdruckmessgerät einen Puls von 46 
Ich will garnicht wissen wie tief der in der Nacht ist 

Aber mal im ernst: Habt ihr auch ähnlich Erfahrungen gemacht das der Ruhepuls dank Training viel tiefer ist, oder bin ich ein Einzelfall?


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Mai 2015)

46bpm sind schon wirklich gering,  für einen sehr sportlichen Menschen aber möglich.  Apnoe-Taucher kriegen ihren Herzschlag meines Wissens auf knapp 30bpm runter. 

Bei durchschnittlichen Menschen liegt er meist bei ~60bpm, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


Also, für einen überdurchschnittlich sportlichen Menschen geht das.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Mai 2015)

Radfahren und Rudern sind perfekt geeignet, um seinen Ruhepuls langfristig nach nach unten zu fahren, aber auch Joggen oder Schwimmen, wenn man es lang genug macht.
Allerdings geht es wohl eher um die Dauer der Belastung und nicht um die Intensität, wobei auch hier wechselnde Belastungen besser sein sollen.

Ich kann dich beruhigen: Mein Ruhepuls liegt auch bei ~ 50 Schlägen.
Miss ihn das nächste mal nach dem Schlafen und noch vor dem Aufstehen im Bett, vielleicht knackste dann die 40 Schläge. 

edit / aus Wikipedia:
"Der Ruhepuls eines trainierten Ausdauersportlers liegt meistens zwischen 32 und 45 Schlägen pro Minute"


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (9. Mai 2015)

Wenn du über 60 bist, kannste dir übe dein Puls Gedanken machen


----------



## Wadenkater (9. Mai 2015)

Ich muss immer lachen wenn ich im Gym die Typen sehe welche ihre Arme wie Tiere trainieren aber die Beine total vernachlässigen und wie Hühner herumstolzieren. Das sieht so richtig komisch aus...


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Mai 2015)

Wadenkater schrieb:


> Ich muss immer lachen wenn ich im Gym die Typen sehe welche ihre Arme wie Tiere trainieren aber die Beine total vernachlässigen und wie Hühner herumstolzieren. Das sieht so richtig komisch aus...



Das umgekehrte Bild ist aber fast noch geiler, schonmal Rennradfahrer gesehen?  Bei denen ein Oberschenkel breiter ist als die Schultern?  Und Oberärmchen im schönsten Standarddurchmesser des Lenkers ...


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das umgekehrte Bild ist aber fast noch geiler, schonmal Rennradfahrer gesehen?  Bei denen ein Oberschenkel breiter ist als die Schultern?  Und Oberärmchen im schönsten Standarddurchmesser des Lenkers ...


Kommt auf die Länge der Strecke an, die die Rennradfahrer im Schnitt zurücklegen. Die Beine sind meistes extrem definiert, aber nicht wirklich breit. Die Sprinter haben natürlich krasse Beine, aber bei denen gehören Kniebeugen mit 200kg und mehr zum Training. 

Gibts oft genug, dass Leute sich etwas auf ihre Arme einbilden, deren Umfang aber zu 50% durch Fett oder breite Knochen ausgemacht wird... Was bringt der breiteste Oberkörper, wenn er auf Streichhölzern steht? Reines Training für die Damen?


----------



## Kinguin (9. Mai 2015)

Naja Frauen,die trainieren gehen (also Squats usw machen ),werden wohl direkt sehen,dass die Beine zu dünn sind.
Verstehe auch nicht,wie man Beine vernachlässigen kann,unterstützt es nicht nur das Gesamtbild sondern auch generell den Wachstum der Muskeln.


----------



## Ruptet (9. Mai 2015)

Ich muss auch was tun...hab halt von Natur aus einen breiten Oberkörper aber meine Waden sind ziemlich klein, also im Verhältnis, Muskulöse Waden find ich aber auch hässlich ... ich steh hier vor nem richtigen Problem


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (9. Mai 2015)

Nacken, Unterarme und Waden sind 3 Bereiche, die entweder gegeben sind oder nicht. Ich persönlich habe im Waden und Unterarmbereich recht schmale Knochen (die Natur hat mir schlank sein vorbestimmt) - da ist einfach nicht genug Knochen, auf dem Fleisch wachsen kann und auch nicht genug Fleisch, was an Volumen zunehmen kann.

Habe mich immer darüber geärgert und alle möglichen Varianten probiert, um mehr Waden zu bekommen. 8 Jahre später kam zwar ordentlich Masse, aber die Waden und Unterarme haben sich kaum verändert, vielleicht geringfügig.

Schau dir mal Alistair Overeem an - ist ein Tier (ja er ist auf Stoff) und trotzdem dünne Waden im Verhältnis zum restlichen Körper. Einfach akzeptieren und Training entsprechend anpassen


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Mai 2015)

Die Breite des Kreuzes, Brustumfang, Beckenbreite ist ebenso gegeben, wie auch sonst alles. Das komplette Skelett eben.

Habe auch eher schmale Knochen an den Armen und breitere an den Beinen. Meine Vorfahren müssen auch gute Sprinter gewesen sein.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Mai 2015)

Im Grunde ist alles genetisch gegeben,aber grade bei Waden und Nacken sind die Ausprägungsunterschiede echt krass.
Manche sind halt genetische Wunder,und manche eher weniger.
Wobei es letzten Endes auf das Gesamtbild ankommt.
Jeder kann er halt heftig aussehen,bis man die Grenzen der eigenen Genetik erreicht,muss man schon sehr lange hart trainieren.
Ich kenne Leute,die behaupten von sich aus,dass sie nie großartig aufbauen werden,weil sie eben genetische Pechvögel sein sollen.
Aber sie versuchen es ja nicht mal.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe der Thread hier ist der richtige: 

Nachdem ich beim oder nach dem Laufen immer wieder Probleme hatte, zum einen mit dem rechten Knie ("Andenken" aus meiner Zeit beim Bundesheer) und zuletzt im Frühjahr außer Gefacht war wegen Schienbeinkantensyndrom, hab ich mich dazu entschlossen, mir ein Rad zu kaufen. Rad ist schon bestellt, dieses hier --> https://www.hervis.at/products/product?code=BASE:1833113&referer=at-bike-mtb
So, nun brauche ich noch Ausrüstung wie Rucksack und sonstigen Kleinkram. 
Eine Radhose mit Einsatz habe ich, Helm ist ebenso vorhanden, Luftpumpe und Klingel hab ich auch daheim, Trinkflasche (0,75l) vorhanden.
Bleibt also der "Rest" 
Hat da irgendwer Empfehlungen oder auch Tipps zu Sachen, welche ich unbedingt brauche? 
Auch bei der Kleidung? Hose ist vorhanden, für den Oberkörper würde ich ein normales, enges Laufshirt nehmen und später wenn ich es brauche nachrüsten. 

Was mir momentan so vorschwebt: Handschuhe, Rucksack, Zeug um einen Platten zu flicken, Werkzeug (dürfte auch herumliegen bei mir), ein kleiner Computer für Geschwindigkeit usw, nix großartiges.


----------



## taks (10. Mai 2015)

Hier kann dir glaub besser geholfen werden 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...t-mountainbike-roadbike-trekking-etc-147.html


----------



## Leob12 (10. Mai 2015)

ok, werd mich da mal versuchen, danke^^


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Mai 2015)

Boah, meine Beine brennen wie die Hölle. 
Mache sonst immer kleinere Radtouren mit vielen Steigungen um die 25km. Da wird dann durchgehend in die Pedale getreten, was das Zeug hält und man ist nur ~45-55 Minuten unterwegs.

Heute war ich etwas unschlüssig und gerade als ich meinen Einführungsberg hoch fahre, entdecke ich mit guten 50m Vorsprung nen Rennradfahrer.
Für mich gibt es kaum was Spaßigeres als Rennradfahrer auf dem Crossbike zu ärgern. Nächster Gang rein und los... Habe ihn recht flott eingeholt und bin das Tempo mitgegangen. Etwas zu hoch, wenn man noch nicht richtig warm ist, aber langsamer als ich später fahre. 
Wie reagieren die meisten Rennradfahrer, wenn sie sehen, dass ein "Normalo" mithält? Sie hauen rein. Genau das hat der Herr getan und ich bin ihm weiterhin mit guten 10m Abstand gefolgt. Nicht, dass er mir noch vorwirft, ich hätte seinen Windschatten genutzt. 
Nun ja, irgendwann war ich richtig warm und habe ihn mit einem guten Überschuss überholt. An der nächsten Kreuzung ist er dann, nachdem die Ampel wieder grün wurde, abgebogen, sodass ich dann weiter fahren musste, bis ich auf die nächste Truppe mit Rennradlern stieß.

Hatte heute kaum Kohlenhydrate gegessen, zu wenig getrunken, nichts zu Trinken mit und bin noch nicht darauf eingestellt, längere Etappen in diesem Tempo zu fahren.
Letztes Jahr fuhr ich von Düsseldorf nach Köln und zurück, aber das war okay. Dieses mal machte ich in Wuppertal kehrt.
Meine Beine fühlen sich grad total zerstört an, als würde Säure durch die Venen fließen, obwohl das nur ~50km waren. Aber halt mir ziemlich hoher Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit. Sowas habe ich weder bei Kniebeugen oder meinem Treppenlauf. 

@ Leob12
Also bis aufs Rad, eine Sonnenbrille und nen Mp3-Player für ein Ohr hatte ich nichts mit.
Gehöre zu den Schwachsinnigen, die selbst hohe Tempi ohne Helm fahren. Bin aber erst ein mal auf den Kopf gefallen und da war ich klein, unerfahren und es traf hauptsächlich Nase und Stirn. Jetzt habe ich mich schon seit min. 6 Jahren nicht mehr hingelegt.

edit:
Irgendwie werde ich nicht mehr wirklich leichter.
Ernähre mich immer noch recht kohlenhydratarm und mache Sport wie n Bekloppter. Doch so langsam kommt die Muskulatur besser zum Vorschein...


----------



## Leob12 (10. Mai 2015)

Sonnebrille brauch ich nicht, hab meine normale Brille auf und eine neue Brille mit meiner Sehstärke, da überleg ich vielleicht später mal drüber^^


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Mai 2015)

Es kommt eigentlich hauptsächlich auf die Länge der Strecke, die Strecke selbst und die Intensität, in der du sie fährst, an, wenn du entscheiden möchtest, ob du noch zusätzlich etwas brauchst. Ich bekomme normalerweise spätestens nach einer Stunde durst. Ist auch der Zeitpunkt, zu dem ich schon 1-2 Liter ausgeschwitzt habe. Wenn man gemütlicher fährt, können es auch 2 werden. 
Es gibt Mäntel, die relativ sicher sind und mit denen man sich nicht so schnell einen Platten einfängt. Ich glaube, ich habe mir bei längeren Strecken noch nie einen Platten eingefangen. 
Vielleicht liegt es ja auch am Reifen:
Marathon Plus - Schwalbe Fahrradreifen, Rollstuhlreifen, Scooter- und Mopedreifen
Habe blöderweise die schlechteren Reifen auf meinem bessren Rad, guckst du hier:
Road Cruiser - Schwalbe Fahrradreifen, Rollstuhlreifen, Scooter- und Mopedreifen

Falls es radspezifischer wird, sollte die nächste Antwort im anderen Thread erfolgen.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (12. Mai 2015)

Was das Thema Fahrrad angeht, habe ich mit der Marke "Scott" ziemlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Kostet allerdings ordentlich Geld


----------



## Ruptet (12. Mai 2015)

Oh ja, wären die halbwegs guten Fahrräder nicht so sau teuer, würd ich auch direkt wieder min Radfahren anfangen.
Hab nur mein bmx...nicht so angenehm bergab/auf im Wald


----------



## Kinguin (14. Mai 2015)

Muss sagen,bin nicht so der Fahrrad Fan.
So mittlerweile bei 79 Kilo,und fühle mich noch recht stark aber wesentlich definierter und leichter. 
Scheint gut zulaufen,ernähre mich aktuell Low Fat.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (14. Mai 2015)

Du meinst - Low Carb


----------



## Kinguin (14. Mai 2015)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Du meinst - Low Carb



Nein Low Fat ^^ Das klappt auch anscheinend gut.
Möchte auch nicht auf großartig auf Carbs verzichten.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (16. Mai 2015)

Nach 1,5 Jahren heute des erste Mal wieder trainieren gewesen  Ich esse schon die 6te Mahlzeit und bin immer noch hungrig wie n Bär


----------



## Kinguin (17. Mai 2015)

Kommt drauf an wie groß bei dir so eine Mahlzeit ist, was da so drin ist ^^
Aber ja wer intensiv Sport macht kann schon wesentlich mehr essen, natürlich sollte es überwiegend vernünftiges Zeug sein.

Eine Frage welche Übungen macht ihr für die hintere Schulterpartie? Der Teil meiner Schulter ,wo ich doch sehr unzufrieden bin...


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Mai 2015)

Machst du Schulterheben?
Probiers mal mit vorgebeugtem Oberkörper. Geht sowohl mit Hantel als auch mit Seilzug.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Machst du Schulterheben?
> Probiers mal mit vorgebeugtem Oberkörper. Geht sowohl mit Hantel als auch mit Seilzug.



Du meinst Reverse Flys oder ?
Ich mache nur die, aber irgendwie bringt es nicht so wirklich was.
Wobei ich mir auch nicht sicher bin,ob ich die Übung so sauber ausführe und nicht zu viel aus dem Lat sogar mache.

Eine Frage, in welchem Wiederholungsbereich trainiert du Thunder?
Ich bewege mich im Wdh Bereich 6-10 so, bin aber mal überlegen, ob ich etwas bei den Gewichten runtergehen soll und 12-15 Wdh mache für einige Zeit.
Wobei man ja sagt, dass man zum Muskelaufbau eher mehr Gewicht nehmen soll und dafür weniger Wiederholung.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Mai 2015)

Ja, wenn das die englische Bezeichnung dafür ist. ^^

Die normalen Richtwerte für Muskelaufbau sind 4-6 Sätze a 6-10 Wiederholungen. Daran orientiere ich mich in der Aufbauphase auch.

Ich mache das folgendermaßen:
Bei einem neuen Gewicht fang ich mit 4 Sätzen a 6 Wiederholungen an. Nach 1-2 Wochen packe ich dann einen fünften, nach weiteren 1-2 Wochen einen sechsten Satz dazu.
Wenn ich bei 6x6 angekommen bin, steigere ich die Zahl der Wiederholungen pro Satz, wobei ich bei 6 Sätzen bleibe. Das wiederhole ich bis ich bei 6 Sätzen a 10 Wiederholungen angekommen bin. Spätestens dann hat man genug Kraft, um das neue Gewicht wieder in 4 Sätzen a 6 Wiederholungen zu schaffen.

12-15 Wiederholungen gehen dann ja schon in den Bereich der Kraftausdauer. Aber kann ich durchaus empfehlen, den Körper mal anderen Belastungen auszusetzen.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ja, wenn das die englische Bezeichnung dafür ist. ^^
> 
> Die normalen Richtwerte für Muskelaufbau sind 4-6 Sätze a 6-10 Wiederholungen. Daran orientiere ich mich in der Aufbauphase auch.
> Ich mache das folgendermaßen:
> ...



Ich mache immer 3Sätze jeweils 6-8 Wdh, sobald ich auch mit dem aktuellsten Gewicht 10 Wdh sauber schaffe,steigere ich mich etwas.
Mache dann noch bei der letzten Übung der jeweiligen Muskelgruppe 3 Sätze je 12 Wdh, zwar mit nicht so viel Gewicht, aber am Ende reicht das auch
So klingt es aber auch gut wie du es machst.
Ich probiere es mal mit 10-12 Wdh aus, ist die Frage ob das zb bei Bizeps so förderlich ist- dort mache ich sogar nur 6 Wdh mit viel Gewicht, aber funktioniert bei mir ganz gut.(soweit es geht sauber)
Aber bisschen Abwechslung schadet ja auch nie.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (17. Mai 2015)

Für die hintere Schulter mache ich auch Reverse. Allerdings stelle ich mich vorgebeugt hin (manche legen sich auf die Bank oder setzen sich rückwärts im Butterfly) und dann mit Hanteln wie Seitenschulter. Hat immer gut gewirkt.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Mai 2015)

Denke ich mache einfach mal weniger Gewicht, etwas mehr Wiederholungen aber dafür konzentrierter aus der hinteren Schulter. ^^


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (17. Mai 2015)

mehr 12,5 kg habe ich nie gemacht. Bei der Übung kommt es auf das Gewicht weniger an, eher Intensität


----------



## Kinguin (19. Mai 2015)

Mache 15 ,aber habe heute mal die 10 genommen und 12-15wdh gemacht,konzentriert und sauber -schon viel besser heute in dem hinteren Schultermuskel gespürt


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Mai 2015)

Klingt fast, als hättest du sie vorher mit Schwung gemacht. Technik ist immer wichtiger als das Gewicht.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Mai 2015)

Auch zu sehr aus dem Rücken,aber ja die Ausführung war einfach nicht sauber - hätte drauf schon früher kommen müssen ...traurig 
So mittlerweile bei 78Kilo,morgens natürlich gewogen,die Definition sieht man schon recht gut.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Mai 2015)

Habe es jetzt mit sehr viel Mühe auf 82kg geschafft. Noch 2 und das Sixpack ist gut genug erkennbar, um im Sommer ohne Shirt auf dem Campus rumzulaufen.  fucking poser. 
Muss allerdings sagen, dass ich mir massiger besser gefallen habe. Definition mag ich nicht, aber da kommt man nicht drum herum, wenns auch wieder gescheit im Wettkampf laufen soll.
 Jetzt ist die nächsten Monate hauptsächlich Technik, Ausdauer und Schnellkraft angesagt.
War gestern 3 Stunden Fußball spielen. Mein liebstes Lauf- und Sprinttraining, sogar noch vor Badminton. Das Bolzen mag ich dabei aber am meisten.
Mit ganzer Kraft drauf und im gegensatz zum Sandsack gibt ein geschossenes Tor aus 20-30m einem ein viel größeres Glücksgefühl.


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich voriges Jahr aufgehört habe zu rauchen und davor Krankheitsbedingt zugenommen habe, bin ich jetzt auf der Suche, nach einem Fettburner - sofern dass das richtige für mich ist.

Mir ist klar, dass Sport und richtige Ernährung ein wichtiger Bestandteil des ganzen sind.

Brauche lediglich etwas, was meinem Magen das Sättigungsgefühl vortäuscht.


Vielen  Dank für Hilfe


----------



## Leob12 (23. Mai 2015)

Iss nur bitte keine Watte  
Frage zum Thema abnehmen! SÃ¤ttigungsgefÃ¼hl vortÃ¤uschen? (Gesundheit, Medizin, Magersucht)

Du könntest vor dem Essen Mineral/Leitungswasser trinken. Der Magen füllt sich, du isst weniger. 
Zuckerfreier Kaugummi kann auch helfen.

Dieses "schnelle Abnehmen" ist eine Erfindung für verzweifelte Hausfrauen, die glauben in 2 Wochen könne man 15 Kilo verlieren und das Gewicht dann halten. 

Versuch langsam, aber kontinuierlich abzunehmen. Sonst kommts zum Jojo-Effekt und das macht keinen Spaß. 
Du hast dir selbst schon quasi die beste Antwort gegeben: Sport und "richtige" Ernährung ist der beste Weg. Wobei mir die Phrase "bewusste Ernährung" irgendwie mehr gefällt. 
Einfach auf Süßigkeiten großteils verzichten, keine Softdrinks, viel Obst und Gemüse, wenig Weißgebäck. 
Im Grunde musst du halt darauf achten Dinge zu essen, die dich länger satt machen  Das kann ein Müsli zum Frühstück sein. Außerdem solltest du eher regelmäßig essen. Ist man beispielsweise nur einmal am Tag, lagert unser Körper eher Fett ein, weil er nicht weiß, wann er wieder Nahrung bekommt. 

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen. Aber mit etwas Disziplin, Sport und gesünderer Ernährung hast du schon gewonnen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Mai 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Iss nur bitte keine Watte



Darauf kannst du Gift nehmen 

Das Problem bei mir ist, dass ich bis 18 Uhr 30 arbeite und erst zu Hause gegen 19 Uhr 30 Abendessen kann.

Habe keine Ahnung was gut ist um diese Uhrzeit zu essen


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Mai 2015)

Wie wärs mit Fleisch und Salat?
Mache ich auch so und mein Körperfettgehalt war nie geringer.
Auf Kohlenhydrate würde ich am Abend verzichten, denn die werden über die Nacht wieder zu Fett.


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Fleisch und Salat?
> Mache ich auch so und mein Körperfettgehalt war nie geringer.
> Auf Kohlenhydrate würde ich am Abend verzichten, denn die werden über die Nacht wieder zu Fett.



Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich Fleisch sehr, sehr gerne essen 

Könnt ihr mir vlt. einen Tipp geben, wo ich solche Mahlzeiten / Rezepte finden kann ?


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Mai 2015)

Ich bin relativ kochaffin und habe ein blühende Phantasie. Mehr als Kochbücher kann ich nicht empfehlen. Jetzt am handy kann ich kein rezept tippen, aber was einfaches:
300g Rinderfilet in Streifen schneiden und stark anbraten. Kleingehackte Zwiebeln dazu und mit Gewürzen nach Wahl abschmecken.
Als Salatgrundlage Eisbergsalat. Dazu Gurken und Tomaten in Scheiben schneiden. Zwiebeln in halbe Ringe. Dazu Fetakäse würfeln und Salat ebenso abschmecken wie man möchte. Aber keine Zuckerfertigdressings.
Ist jetzt zwar extrem simpel, aber dennoch könnte ich das in minimalen Variationen jeden Abend essen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich bin relativ kochaffin und habe ein blühende Phantasie. Mehr als Kochbücher kann ich nicht empfehlen. Jetzt am handy kann ich kein rezept tippen, aber was einfaches:
> 300g Rinderfilet in Streifen schneiden und stark anbraten. Kleingehackte Zwiebeln dazu und mit Gewürzen nach Wahl abschmecken.
> Als Salatgrundlage Eisbergsalat. Dazu Gurken und Tomaten in Scheiben schneiden. Zwiebeln in halbe Ringe. Dazu Fetakäse würfeln und Salat ebenso abschmecken wie man möchte. Aber keine Zuckerfertigdressings.
> Ist jetzt zwar extrem simpel, aber dennoch könnte ich das in minimalen Variationen jeden Abend essen.



Okay danke!

Werde ich probieren.
Wie 'schlimm' ist die Mahlzeit eigentlich um die Abendszeit herum?


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Mai 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Okay danke!
> 
> Werde ich probieren.
> Wie 'schlimm' ist die Mahlzeit eigentlich um die Abendszeit herum?


Dazu kann man keine pauschale Aussage treffen. Kommt auf die Menge, die Genetik und die Bewegungsgewohneiten an. 
Natürlich sollte man sich nicht direkt vor dem Schlafen vollstopfen. Aber 2-3 Stunden sollten als Puffer reichen.
Ich esse manchmal 500g Magerquark direkt vor dem Schlafen und es  setzt nicht an. Andererseits bewege ich mich sehr viel...


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich esse manchmal 500g Magerquark direkt vor dem Schlafen und es  setzt nicht an. Andererseits bewege ich mich sehr viel...



Na gut.

Ich zB. habe einen Job wo ich nur sitze. Jede Stunde stehe ich auf, spaziere 2 Minuten und dann wieder 1 Stunde am hintern.

Vor Mitternacht gehe ich nie schlafen, also sollte das mit dem Essen gegen 19 Uhr in Ordnung gehen, hoffe ich 

Ich würde eh am liebsten ohne i-welche Tabletten abnehmen ..

Was meinst du zu Fettburnern, taugen die was?


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Mai 2015)

Nein, Fatburner sind totaler Schrott. Dann schauen, dass man keine gesüßten Getränke zu sich nimmt. 
Ja, mit dem Essen um 19 brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Könnte eher sein, dass du noch einmal Hunger bekommst, aber das weißt du dann, wenn du es ausprobierst.
Man kann die Kohlenhydrate auch phasenweise reduzieren, je nachdem woran der Körper sich gewöhnt hat.


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Mai 2015)

Wo kann man sich einen Ernährungsplan zusammen stellen lassen? Gegen Bezahlung versteht sich!


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Mai 2015)

So etwas macht hier im Thread jeder selbst. 
Ich könnte dir höchstens zeigen, was ich so esse.
Aber da ich Nahrung momentan fast rein zweckgerichtet aufnehme, verzichte ich auf viele Dinge.


----------



## roulie90 (23. Mai 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich einen Ernährungsplan zusammen stellen lassen? Gegen Bezahlung versteht sich!



Hi,

ich stand auch lange vor der Überlegung dafür zu bezahlen, aber mit der richtigen Disziplin, den richtigen Infos und einfach auf dein Körpergefühl zu achten schaffst du das auch. Jeder Mensch/Körper is so individuell, dass dir auch jeder, der behauptet dir einen perfekten Ernährungsplan zu erstellen, einen unterschiedlichen vorlegen wird. 

Wichtig für dich zu wissen sind eigentlich nur wie viel Kalorien du ungefähr am Tag brauchst und verbrauchst. Dazu gibt es genug Tabellen/Formeln im Internet. Aus Körpergewicht und -größe und deinem Bewegungsumfang am Tag kann man das relativ genau einschätzen. Je nachdem was dein Ziel ist(abnehmen, Gewicht halten, aufbauen) fährst du etwas im Defizit oder Überschuss.

Im Defizit zu bleiben halte ich allerdings für schwieriger, da ich, weil ich aufbauen will, zu jeder Tageszeit alles esse, was mein Körper grade verlangt. Natürlich sehr Gemüse- und Obstreich, viel Kartoffeln, Reis, Nudeln, Eier eben ausschließlich Naturprodukte und kein raffiniertes, behandeltes Zeugs.

Wenn du noch ein paar Rezepte möchtest kannst du mal auf einigen deutschen Youtubechannels reinschauen, die dir alles dazu erklären:
-Mukelmacher
-Alon Gabbay
-Mischa Janiec

Was ich mir gerne mache und was du dir auch noch am nächsten Tag mit zur Arbeit nehmen kannst ist folgendes:
-300-600gr Puten/Hühnerbrust oder geschnetzeltes
-200-300gr Reis
-einen ganzen Brokkoli(in gleich große Stückchen geschnitten, den Stamm kann man auch roh essen, wenn man die Schale abschneidet, lecker!)

Den Reis kochen, bei ca der Hälfte der Garzeit den Brokkoli garen. Bei 5-6 Minuten Restzeit das Fleisch langsam anbraten. Wenn alles gar is den Reis und Brokkoli in die pfanne. Etwas Wasser vom Reis dazu und dann nach Lust und Laune mit den Gewürzen austoben. Curry, ne Priese Zucker, Paprikapulver, Kräuter, nen Schuss Fischsauce und bissl Chili mach ich meistens rein, bon appetit


----------



## Leob12 (23. Mai 2015)

Puten bzw Hühmerfleisch sollte eigentlich immer gehen. Ist ja relativ fettarm.


----------



## Kinguin (23. Mai 2015)

Bei solche Diäten immer vorsichtig,nicht Hungern und schon gar nicht versuchen radikal und zu schnell abzunehmen - das macht erstens keinen Spaß,zweitens wie bereits erwähnt gibt es einen Jojo Effekt und drittens bei Pech auch überdehnte Haut.
Kalorien sind letzten Endes auch nur Richtwerte - du kannst natürlich drauf achten und es bringt bestimmt was,aber ich würde anfangs eher nach Gefühl,und einfach drauf achten ,was ich esse.
Und letzten Endes muss eher die Wochenbilanz stimmen,nicht der Tagesbedarf alleine.
Das reicht schon,das Wichtigste wurde ja schon genannt,wenig ungesunde Fette,überwiegend langkettige Kohlenhydrate und Eiweiß.

Und natürlich konstantes Training,letzten Endes entscheidet die eigene Disziplin sowie Kreativität beim Ernähren/Trainieren. 
Eine Kombi aus Krafttraining/Ausdauer ist die beste Art ,um Erfolge zu erzielen.
Viel Spaß und Erfolg 

PS: Ganz wichtig,viel Trinken - dämpft das Hungergefühl und natürlich überwiegend normales Wasser trinken. 
Und einmal im Monat kann man sich auch mal gönnen,so als Belohnung nur eben nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (23. Mai 2015)

Sag mir dein Ziel und ich schreibe dir dein Ernährungsplan kostenlos mit alles drum und dran. 

Ich bin ein richtiger Hasser von diesen scheiß "Kauf meine Transformation" Pissern . Der einzige Grund, warum die so gut laufen, ist einfach: die Menschen sehen auf Bildern Resultate und denken, dass der Typ der übertriebene Kenner ist, wobei diese Fitness- Trainer die einfachsten Biogrundlagen der 5ten Klasse nicht kennen (Einer wollte mir erzählen, ich muss mehr Testo zu mir nehmen, weil mein Haar lichter wird  klasse) 

Die Leute wollen sich einfach mit Ernährung und Lebensmitteln nicht beschäftigen, dabei ist das eine einmalige Investition, die ca eine Woche in Anspruch nimmt und danach kann dir keiner was erzählen. Ich habe mir nebenbei sogar eine Excel Tabelle angelegt, wo ich alle mögliche Werte verschiedener Lebensmittel exakt berechnet habe und es hat sich gelohnt.

Also, wie gesagt, frag mich einfach - gerne über PN und ich erzähl dir alles über Lebensmittel, Trainingsplan und diverse Sups (welche wirken und was der letzte Dreck ist). Bei Bedarf schreibe ich dir dein Trainingsplan. 

Habe es einfach Leid, dass irgendwelche Spackos im Internet, Menschen, die noch sehr frisch in der Materie sind, um mehrere 100 € abzocken und lächerliches Wissen verkaufen.  

Es gibt ja solche Experten, die mit dir für 500 € einkaufen gehen... Ey, will gar nicht weiter fortführen, weil mich das alles aufregt

Wenn ihr wollt, lade ich Fotos von verschiedenen Lebensmitteln usw, die ich kaufe und gut finde bzw. zu empfehlen sind oder Einkauf, den ich mache.

Pläne und Trainingstipps bin ich gerne dabei.

und btt: heute 2 Trainingstag nach sehr langer Pause: 10x10 60 kg Kniebeuge Arsch bis zum Boden komplett runter (unter 90) liefen gut, hoffentlich bleibt es so


----------



## Kinguin (24. Mai 2015)

Diese 720Grad Pakete sind maßlos überteuert? Wie, das kann doch nicht sein.... ?  

Zu den Kniebeugen, geht ihr wirklich ganz runter?Ich bin kein Fan von diesen 90Grad Kniebeugen, aber komplett runter gehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Zu den Kniebeugen, geht ihr wirklich ganz runter?Ich bin kein Fan von diesen 90Grad Bankdrücken, aber komplett runter gehe ich auch nicht.


Ich gehe so weit runter bis der Arsch den Boden berührt... 
Ich gehe wirklich komplett runter. Habe ich schon immer so gemacht.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (24. Mai 2015)

Was ist ein 90 Grad Bankdrücken ?  Ich kenne nur zum Solarplexus und wieder zurück, alles andere ist für mich Discopumper Bankdrücken 

Ich muss mal n Video machen, wie ich die Kniebeuge mache. Muss nur mal gucken, dass ich das irgendwann früh mache, weil in meinem Gym ist es recht voll und einer wird 100% mein schönes iPhone mit ner Hantel erwischen 


Nachtrag: mich haben schon 4 Leute per PN angeschrieben bezüglich Ernährungs- und Trainingsplan. 
Möchte nochmal betonen: ich will dafür *kein* Geld  

Aber da ich es individuell halten will, bitte um ein wenig Geduld, da ich selbst nebenher Familie, Freundin, Firma leiten, Uni, Sport habe - wenn ich nicht sofort antworte, einfach paar Tage warten. Es wird *keiner *ignoriert, jeder bekommt seine Antwort der Reihe nach (Uhrzeit der PN) 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Kinguin (24. Mai 2015)

Ich bin immer noch etwas über den Boden bei der Ausführung.

@Raptor da war ich wohl noch geistlich beim Brusttraining


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Mai 2015)

Werde die Kohlenhydratzufuhr wieder langsam steigern. Der Körper hatte verstanden, dass er auf die eigenen Reserven zurückgreifen muss, aber mittlerweile wirds unangenehm.
War ja bei mir nicht nur kohlenhydratarm, sondern fast komplett ohne.
Momentane Nebenwirkungen: Man ist ständig etwas müde, schneller erschöpft und der Schlaf ist unabhänig von der Dauer nicht erholsam. 
Regeneration ist gefühlt aber nicht schlechter geworden.
Habe das Training zwar trotzdem knallhart durchgezogen, aber würde es so keinem empfehlen.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Mai 2015)

Sooo, mich haben bereits 2 weitere Mails erreicht  Scheinen sich ja viele zu interessieren - könnte ja bald meine PCGH Community Transformation starten  Spaß beiseite 

Für die, die noch wegen Trainingsplan oder Ernährungsplan mir schreiben:
bitte macht neben eurer Größe/Gewicht genügend Angaben wie z.B.

Art der Arbeit: Büro oder körperliche Arbeit

Allergien, Verträglichkeit von bestimmten Produkten, Alkohol, Zigaretten

Tagesablauf generell: nur Arbeit oder Sport oder irgendwelche Aktivitäten

Euren Körpertyp: Hard oder Softgainer (nimmst du schnell oder langsam zu)

Ich muss auf jeden Fall euren Tagesablauf ungefähr schätzen können, damit ich entsprechend einen Plan schreiben kann.


Weiterhin habe ich festgestellt, dass  viele, die mir schreiben, leider viele Fehler in Sachen "Essen" machen, weshalb ich in diesem Post es etwas erläutern will. Ich mache halt so ein FAQ und versuche Sachen, die mir spontan einfallen, hier so einfach wie möglich zu erklären und in Zukunft vllt editieren. 

*Was bin ich für ein Körpertyp ?
*
Im Sport werden generell 3 Körpertypen unterschieden. 

Ektomorph - eher schlanker Typ, "knochiger" Typ
Mesomorph - der "normale" Typ. Er ist schlank, hat jedoch sichtbare Muskulatur und neigt dazu diese am schnellsten aufzubauen
Endomorph - der dickere Typ. Zeichnet sich durch weiche Muskulatur und ist eher dazu veranlagt schnell und überall zuzunehmen 

*Was ist dieser Hard- und Softgainer ?*

Als Hardgainer werden Leute bezeichnet, die aufgrund hoher Zufuhr an Kalorien (viel Essen) trotzdem langsam und schwer zunehmen. Meistens sind es Leute in eurem Umfeld, die haufenweise Süßigkeiten essen und dennoch keine Probleme mit dem Gewicht haben

Softgainer sind genau das Gegenteil von Hardgainer. Diese Leute müssen exakt gucken, was sie essen und wie viel. Sie nehmen leicht zu und sind stark auf "saubere" Ernährung angewiesen.

*Wie soll ich meine Ernährung auf den Tag verteilen ?*

Es empfiehlt sich, mehrere Mahlzeiten zu sich zu nehmen, statt nur 1 oder 2. Erstmal kann der Körper weniger Essen schneller und besser verarbeiten. Zweitens ist man nach einer kurzen Mahlzeit weniger müde und schläfrig. Drittens - der Körper bekommt im Tagesverlauf unterschiedliche Nahrung und kann diese besser aufnehmen. 

Merke: Essen muss Spaß machen. Wenn Essen kein Spaß macht, hört man auf sich an bestimmte Regeln zu halten. 

*Wie oft soll ich nun am Tag essen ?*

Es hängt von deinem Ziel ab und wie viele Kalorien du brauchst. Pauschal kann ich 4 - 5 Mahlzeiten empfehlen.
Frühstück, 2 Frühstück, Mittagessen, Abendessen, Gute-Nacht- Essen (eigene Bezeichnung). Generell empfehle ich alle 3-4 Stunden eine Mahlzeit zu essen

*Kann ich auch eine lange Zeit nichts essen ? Was passiert dann ?*

Dein Körper ist ein biologisches Produkt, das darfste niemals vergessen und du kannst die Biologie nicht bescheißen. Wenn du auf lange Zeit nichts isst und Hunger verspürst, kannst du dir das ungefähr so vorstellen:
wenn dein Körper nichts mehr zu Verfügung hat, was er "zersetzen" kann, fängt dein Körper "sich selbst zu essen" - man nimmt ab. Das solltest du auf jeden Fall vermeiden

*Wie siehts mit dem Trinken aus ?*

Du solltest am Tag mindestens 3 Liter Flüssigkeit zu dir nehmen. Dazu zählt auch deine Milch in deinen Cornflakes, dein Tee, dein Wasser usw. Bedenke aber, dass z.B. 250 g Kaffee dem Körper nicht die selbe Flüssigkeitsanteil geben wie 250g Wasser.

*Ich trinke und/ oder rauche. Welche Auswirkungen hat das ?*

Im Sport wird beides generell nicht gerne gesehen. Als Raucher brauchste auf jeden Fall mehr Flüssigkeit am Tag. Auch dein Kreislauf leidet drunter, weshalb du vorsichtig bei Nahrungsauswahl sein solltest, um deinen Körper nicht zu belasten. 
Trinker schaden mehr der Leber, weshalb du hier auf Nahrung achten muss, die deine Leber nicht zusätzlich belastet.

*Ich kiffe ab und zu, beeinträchtigt mich das irgendwie ?*

Ja. Kiffer haben generell mit der Kraftlosigkeit zu kämpfen. Das liegt daran, dass das Kiffen Muskeln entspannt. Weiterhin sind Kiffer immer hungrig - im Rausch kannst du also locker 2 Kilo Fleisch wegessen (bereits mit eigenen Augen gesehen), was sich jedoch am nächsten Tag seine Folgen hat. Wer dauerhaft "stoned" ist, hat keine Chance sportlich Erfolge zu erzielen.

*Welche Vitamine brauche ich ?*

Generell entnimmt dein Körper die Vitamine aus der Nahrung. Sportler, die höhere Belastung haben, brauchen entsprechend mehr Zufuhr und greifen auf Tabletten zurück. Bedenke, dass mit einer hohen Zufuhr an Vitaminen dein Körper hin und wieder ein Pause braucht (eine Woche reicht), damit die Rezeptoren sich nicht verstopfen.

Vitamin C sollte jeder ca 0,5-1 g am Tag zu sich nehmen

*Soll ich mir Supplements kaufen und wofür sind die überhaupt gut ?*

Supplements sind eine Ergänzung zu deiner Nahrung, was viele vergessen. 30g Whey Protein sind kein Ersatz für 4 Hühnereier, weil ein Hühnerei keine künstliche Nahrung ist.

Wenn deine Belastungen am Tag und im Sport sehr hoch sind, brauchste entsprechende Zufuhr an Kalorien. Du greifst auf Supps erst dann zurück, wenn du :

1) im Laufe des Tages keine Möglichkeit hast zu kochen
2) ab einer bestimmten Mahlzeit einfach nicht mehr "richtig" essen willst
3) schnell etwas Kalorien zuführen
4) Geld sparen willst, wenn du z.B. Massephase machst und viel Essen kaufen musst

*Sind alle Supps nötig ?

*nein*

Welche Supps kannste empfehlen ?
*
Nicht alle Supplements wirken bei jedem, deshalb musst du am eigenen Körper ausprobieren, was wirkt.
Allerdings gibt es Produkte, die zu 99,99% wirken und die zu 99,99% Schrott sind

was wirkt:

Whey Protein (Isoltat = geht sofort ins Körper oder Molke = zieht sich normal ins Körper), BCAA, Creatin, Beta Alanin, Glutamin

was ist Schrott:

jegliche Booster, Fat Burner, Whey Casein (Protein, das extrem lange braucht, um verarbeitet zu werden), Weight Gainer, Vitamin- Mega- Komplexe, Arginin

*Welche Vitamine brauche ich ? Was sollte ich als Sportler auf jeden Fall haben ?*

Vitamin C - auch als Nicht-Sportler
Grüner Tee 
Magnesium 400mg
Calcium
Zink 50mg
Firschöl 1200 mg - auch als Nicht-Sportler. Ich kaufe das Zeug für meine ganze Familie und kann jedem ans Herz legen. Kriegt man aus der Nahrung kaum raus, es sei denn, du kannst dir Lachs für 5€ a100g täglich leisten 
*
Auf was muss ich bei Lebensmittelkauf achten ?

*
Lebensmittel sollen vor allem eins sein - frisch. Versuche zuerst möglichst frische Sachen zu konsumieren, bevor du irgendwelche Konserven kaufst.

Achte auf der Verpackung immer auf Eiweiß, Kohlenhydrate und Fette. 

*Was sind nun die einzelne Bauelemente und was ist das besondere dabei ? *

Eiweiß ist dein Baustoff für die Muskulatur. Ein normaler Mensche braucht 1g auf 1kg Körper Gewicht am Tag. Sportler ca 2g. Vor allem, wenn du Muskeln aufbauen willst, brauchste ca 2-2,5g auf 1kg Körpergewicht. Sprich, wenn du 70 kg wiegst und 80 kg erreichen willst, musst du 80x2g rechenen und jeden Tag ca 160g Eiweiß zu dir nehmen.

Kohlenhydrate sind deine Energie. Man untescheidet vor allem kurzkettige und langkettige KH.
Kurzkettige KH sind z.B. Toast-Scheiben. Das Zeug geht direkt ins Blut und macht dich für maximal 20 min satt 
Langkettige KH sind das, was du brauchst - z.B. Reis. Der Körper braucht länger diese zu verabreiten, weshalb du länger satt bist.

Fette sind deine Energiereserven. Du musst auf jeden Fall achten, dass du möglichst Omega 3 Fettsäuren konsumierst. 
Meide gesättigte Fettsäuren und nehme mehr ungesättigte. 

*Ist Eiweiß gleich Eiweiß ?*

Nein. Lebensmittel haben unteschiedliche biologische Wertigkeit, die sehr wichtig ist. 
Ein Hühnerei hat eine Wertigkeit von 1 =100% das beudetet, dass ein Hühnerei, das 8g Eiweiß liefert, wird zu 100 % aufgenommen.
Speisequark hat eine Wertigkeit von 0,6. Rindfleisch 0,9. Pute 0,8 usw.

Versuche die höhere Wertgkeit zu konsumieren.

*Ich bin Veganer ode Vegetarier *

Du kriegst dein Eiweiß nicht nur aus Fleisch. Es sei dir generell gesagt, dass viel Fleisch jeden Tag nicht sonderlich gesund ist, weshalb hin und wieder eine Pause von 1-2 Tagen gemacht werden muss. Egal welchen Weg du fährst, du kannst Muskeln aufbauen.

*Wie sieht dein Einkauf aus ? Was kaufst du?*

Bevor du in den Laden rennst, solltest du dir einen Plan schreiben. Was ist dein Frühstück ? Was esse ich zu mittag ?

Mein Essensplan besteht aus 6 Mahlzeiten am Tag mit ca 3,5k Kalorien, die ich später auf 4000 bringen werd. Wenn ich also heute alles von 0 an einkaufen gehe, landet folgendes  in meinem Einkaufswagen:

Rapsöl mit reichlich Omega 3 
Bananen (langkettige KH)
Äpfel
Erbeeren
Himbeeren
Weintrauben
Ananasstücke aus der Dose (ich habe kein Bock jedes Mal eine Ananas zu schneiden)
Tomaten 
Gurke
Paprika
Kartoffeln 
Feldsalat
Champinions
Haferflocken
1 Packung Schoko Cornflackes (Mische ich ab und zu eine Handvoll zu den Haferflocken dazu)
Reis 4x a 125g Beutel + Soße
Nudeln + Soße 
Brot (vollkorn und Wrapsbrot zum Erwärmen)
Konfitüre 
Nüsse, Nussmischungen, Rosinen
Bacon
2 kg Fleisch (Pute, Rind, Huhn je nach Laune)
Tiefgerorenes Kaisergemüse/ Himbeeren, Erdbeeren/ Brokolli
Speisequark 250g Packung wenig Fett
Tilsiter Käse
Mozarella
Hirtenkäse
Lachs
Eier
H Milch 1,5 %
Wasser
Säfte
Fleischsoßen

*Edit:*
Harzer Käse (danke, Kinguin)
Thunfisch (Leob12)

und dann gibts paar Süßigkeiten. Süßigkeiten dürfen immer sein. Du bist auch nur ein Mensch und hast einen Bedarf nach etwas Süßem. Wenn du also ein Glas Cola oder ein Eis oder ein paar Kekse isst, geht die Welt nicht unter, solange du nicht 1kg Kekse am Tag wegfutterst

Das war mein Einkauf (aus dem Kopf), wenn ich zu Kaufland mit dem Auto fahre und dann der Reihenfolge nach durch die Regale gehe.

Die Früchte mische ich normalerweise in meine Haferflocken, die restlichen Sachen koche ich dann zusammen. 

z.B. 125g Reis Packung, ein Steak 200g, eine Tomate und eine Paprika = 1 Mahlzeit bei mir. 
oder 
z.B. 250 g Quark + 2 Bananen + Konfitüre (gemischt zu Quark)


Anmerkung: 

ich habe die Fragen möglichst einfach und für jeden verständlich beantwortet und kann natürlich irgendwo eine Kleinigkeit vergessen haben. Es geht darum, Leuten, die gar keine Ahnung haben, etwas zu helfen und dass sie wenigstens eine kleine Basis haben.

Fotos vom Einkauf kommen, wenn ich einkaufen gehe 

Ansonsten bombt mich mit Fragen zu, egal zu was. Wer sich nicht traut hier zu stellen, kann gerne privat schreiben. Lieber fragen, statt was falsch zu machen. Dumme Fragen gibts nicht 

Gute Nacht


----------



## roulie90 (25. Mai 2015)

Großen Respekt an dich, dass du dir hier so viel Mühe gibst! 

Ich bin zwar erst seit knapp 2 Jahren auf dem richtigen Weg, nach der extremen Ernährungsumstellung und harten Training, kann soweit aber alles bestätigen. Mein Einkauf ist 1:1 der gleiche  

Was glaube ich noch nicht erwähnt wurde ist, dass der Spruch "Du bist was du isst" zu 100% wahr ist! Wenn die Ernährung nicht stimmt, kannst du noch lange nicht die Erfolge erzielen, wie wenn du dich gesund und richtig ernährst. Egal ob du Sport machst oder nicht, die Ernährung sollte bei JEDEM so sein wie von Raptor erwähnt!


----------



## Kinguin (25. Mai 2015)

Respekt an Raptor Gaming,super nett,dass du das machst.
Meine Ernährung ist ähnlich,wenn ich noch eine Empfehlung für Eiweiß nennen kann,Harzer Käse,falls du das nicht schon kennst. ^^

Noch was zu den kurzkettigen Carbs,nach dem Training und direkt nach dem Aufstehen würde ich jene konsumieren,in Form von Malto im Shake,Früchten (mit Quark),Flakes und Milch gemischt (und eventuell Eiweißpulver).
Man muss flexibel sein.


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Mai 2015)

Wie wichtig ist eigentlich das regelmäßige Essen? Da ich an manchen Tagen Uni habe und an manchen nicht und dann noch die Uhrzeiten variieren, esse ich eigentlich sehr unregelmäßig.
Wenn ich z.b. mal keine Uni habe, dann schlafe ich lange, esse so um 12 dann Mittagessen, 18 Uhr Abendessen (oder, wenn ich halt Hunger habe, früher) und dann vllt. noch n Nachtsnack.
Kann aber auch vorkommen, dass ich um 9 Uhr frühstücke, dann 13 Uhr Mittagessen und dann gegen 20 Uhr Abendessen, wenn ich den ganzen Nachmittag im Praktikum rumhängen muss.
Manchmal esse ich auch nur 2 Mahlzeiten am Tag.


----------



## lozux (25. Mai 2015)

Könnt ihr mir Vorschläge machen für Ersatz-Übungen zur Beinpresse? Da die jetzige in meinem Studio nicht sonderlich gut ist und ich letzten Sommer eine Knieverletzung hatte, würde ich gerne auf andere Übungen zurückgreifen. Zur Zeit mache ich Kniebeugen, aber da komme ich nicht annähernd so weit runter wie viele andere hier und die Range of Motion die ich hinbekomme, fühlt sich nicht wirklich anstrengend an. 

Wenn ihr mal naschen wollt, morgens oder nach dem Training. Morgens, da der Korper von der Nacht "leer" ist und schnell die KHs verarbeitet und nach dem Training quasi aus dem selben Grund. Bin auch eher ein Nascher und so geht es für mich am besten.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Mai 2015)

@ Kinguin, 

Haferflocken sind aber langkettige KH 

@ Dustin, 

ich kenne das mit der Uni, bin ja selbst noch Student. Aber hier ein paar Tipps für dich:
egal, ob du Uni hast oder nicht - versuche dein Aufstehen und Schlafengehen konstant zu halten. Ich habe auch vor Jahren unregelmäßig geschlafen - das ist kacke  Der Körper versucht sich jedes Mal aufs Neue anzupassen + du wenn du zu spät aufstehst, biste geistig deutlich kaputter.

Regelmäßig essen ist leider wichtig. Wenn du mal paar Stunden überziehst, ist das kein Weltuntergang, aber um z.B. Masse aufzubauen, musst du deine Mahlzeiten schaffen, das hat vor allem folgenden Grund anhand einer Geschichte aus dem Leben:

als ich mal angefangen habe Masse aufzubauen, war der Plan auf3,3k Kalorien fixiert. Später sollte es erhöht werden. Ein paar Leute haben also mit mir zusammen damit angefangen. Einer hat dann immer mehr die Mahlzeiten geschoben und ist dann mit seiner Tagesration nicht mehr hinterhergekommen. 

Warum ? 

Sobald du mehr konsumieren musst, als du gewohnt bist, ist das nur am ersten und zweiten Tag einfach. Das ist das große Problem und Täuschung für Anfänger. Wenn du viel isst, biste spätestens am 3-4 Tag gestättigt und kannst nicht mehr essen. Deine 3,3k Kalorien musst du aber dennoch jeden Tag schaffen, ohne Ausnahmen, sonst nimmst du nicht zu. Diese Sättigung vernachlässigen viele - die machen zuerst einen Sprung von "Nichts" zu "etwas". Aber wenn es dazu kommt von "etwas" zu "etwas" den nächsten Schritt zu machen, schaffen die das nicht.

Iss konstant, sonst kommste irgendwann nicht mehr hinterher.

Ansonsten musst du wie ich - immer vorkochen. Ich mache am morgens bevor ich losgehe mir meine Mahlzeit(en), diese dann in die Plastikdosen und ab geht die Post. Schmecken zwar nicht so toll, wie im warmen Zustand, aber irgendwo muss man etwas opfern. 

Döner sind Cheatmeals, keine Nahrung. Wenn einer sagt - ich esse Döner am Tag, der hat so und so viele Kalorien, na herzlichen Glückwunsch. Kalorien sind nicht gleich Kalorien.

Eine Pizza ist sehr lecker und ich liebe Pizza zu essen, aber Kalorien die dort stecken (sagen wir einfach es sind 400kcal) sind nicht gleichzusetzen mit einer Mahlzeit Fleisch/Reis/Gemüse (400kcal).

@ Iozux,

wenn du auf Beinpresse verzichtest, dann mach mehr Kniebeuge. Wenn du nicht mindestens 90 Grad erreichst, dehne dich jeden Tag und mach Kniebeuge dann mit weniger Gewicht.

Ich habe früher mit 140kg gemacht und mich gewundert, warum nichts kommt. Heute gehe ich nicht über 100kg und mache dafür tiefer, langsamer, mehr Whd oder kurz gesagt - erhöhe die Intersität


----------



## Kinguin (25. Mai 2015)

@Raptor stimmt natürlich das war nicht richtig.

Mich würde dann mal interessieren wie früh du aufstehst,ich frühstücke morgens schnell, pack mir ein "2.Frühstück" ein, aber nochmal extra was vorbereiten für den Mittag wird knapp.
Das Gute ist ,ich habe nicht lange Uni, spätestens um 14 ist bei mir Schluss.


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Mai 2015)

Ich will ja primär erst Mal abnehmen und nicht Masse aufbauen. Davon habe ich genug 
Habe mich jetzt am WE wieder gewogen (sicher 8 Wochen nicht mehr) und jetzt bin ich bei 86 Kg angekommen. Muss dringend abnehmen  Letzten Sommer waren es noch ~81 Kg.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Mai 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich will ja primär erst Mal abnehmen und nicht Masse aufbauen. Davon habe ich genug
> Habe mich jetzt am WE wieder gewogen (sicher 8 Wochen nicht mehr) und jetzt bin ich bei 86 Kg angekommen. Muss dringend abnehmen  Letzten Sommer waren es noch ~81 Kg.



Ich bin seit letztem Sommer von 80 auf 97Kg ...   

Und das bei totalem Muskelverlust ...   ich fange gerade erstmal mit Kreislauf und etwas Fettabbau an.


----------



## lozux (25. Mai 2015)

Und ich hier so: 185 und 67kg. Wo ist mein Steak?!!


----------



## Offset (25. Mai 2015)

Wenn wir schon beim Essen sind, hat jemand einen Tipp gegen Essen bei Langeweile?  

Ich könnte zwar ein paar Kilo mehr vertragen, aber ich will das lieber als Masse und nicht als Fett zunehmen.


----------



## lozux (25. Mai 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim Essen sind, hat jemand einen Tipp gegen Essen bei Langeweile?
> 
> Ich könnte zwar ein paar Kilo mehr vertragen, aber ich will das lieber als Masse und nicht als Fett zunehmen.


Kochen  macht Spaß und ist ein guter, gesunder Zeitvertreib vor dem Essen. Eine Mahlzeit dauert dann auch länger, wenn du die Zeit hast...


----------



## Leob12 (25. Mai 2015)

Auf der Einkaufsliste fehlt mir irgendwie der Thunfisch^^


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Mai 2015)

Ich habe Low Carb des Öfteren versucht um gut meine Fettreserven zu verbrennen, aber ich habe es nie länger als drei bis vier Tage durchgehalten.
Hatte nach drei bis vier Tagen dann immer so Lust auf was Süßes, dass ich fünf Minuten später im REWE stand und nochmal fünf Minuten später daheim saß und Nutella mit dem Löffel ausm Glas in mich reingestopft habe


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Mai 2015)

Der Wille zählt  

Mein Motivation für jeden Tag (egal, ob Sport oder nicht): Um die Nummer 1 zu sein, braucht man die feste Entschlossenheit nicht 2ter zu werden

@ Thunfisch hinzugefügt


----------



## Kinguin (26. Mai 2015)

Geduld ist ebenso wichtig,irgendwie kriege ich immer häufiger den Eindruck,dass die meisten tatsächlich glauben,dass man nach 1-2 Monaten Training eine komplette Bodytransformation durchmacht 
Da muss sich doch der gesunde Menschenverstand einschalten...


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Mai 2015)

Ey, wir trainieren nur die Körperteile, die man im Club sieht !


----------



## Kinguin (26. Mai 2015)

Und esse keinen Salat,weil davon schrumpft ja der Bizeps  

Ja sowas tut weh...ich meine klar wenn man es mit Humor nimmt ok,aber wenn man es ernst nimmt,dann kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln...


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Mai 2015)

Ich nehme die alle nicht ernst


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (26. Mai 2015)

Ich auch nich 
Bin trotzdem kein Salat Fan


----------



## Kinguin (26. Mai 2015)

@Raptor Gaming Schon klar 
Meine Aussage bezog sich auf die ganzen 14-15 Jährigen,die sich auch teilweise wie die größten "Motherfuckers" aufführen


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Mai 2015)

Die bekommen von mir Nackenschellen, egal, ob im Einkaufscenter oder auf der Straße  Letztens hat so einer zu mir gemeint, ich soll malvon dem 4er Platz im Zug verschwinden, weil er mit seiner Freundin hier sitzen will ... höchstens 18 Jahre. Hatte den kleinen Pisser nach 2sek im Armbar und ein wenig Manieren beigebracht


----------



## Leob12 (26. Mai 2015)

Sowas darfst du nicht machen, der wollte doch das Alphamännchen vor seiner Freundin markieren xD 

Hab da aber auch schon einige lustige Discopumper gesehen die auf dicke Hose gemacht haben. Meist sind sie eh nur "stark" wenn sie in einer Gruppe unterwegs sind oder vor einer weiblichen Person angeben müssen. Die sind hauptsächlich laut und können nur herumschubsen. Einer war mal besonders nervig und hat sich großartig vor mir aufgebaut, der größte bin ich mit 175cm nicht, aber kurz "die Schlange" eingesetzt und er hat irrsinnig dämlich geguckt. 
Kurze Erklärung zur Schlange: Man streckt Zeige + Mittelfinger aus, drückt sie leicht über dem Brustbein des Gegenübers in die Haut und bewegt die Finger wellenförmigen Bewegungen auf und ab. Hat mir ein Unteroffizier beim Heer gezeigt und ist extrem unangenehm^^ 
Diese Typen glauben immer das Kraft alles sei, gibt aber durchaus ein paar nette Körperstellen bzw Techniken, wo man kaum Kraft braucht. Bestes Beispiel ist der kleine Finger, da quieken selbst die "härtesten" Typen, hab ich mal hautnah miterlebt xD


----------



## Ruptet (26. Mai 2015)

Die beste Methode, sich Gewaltfrei Respekt zu verschaffen, ist immernoch Armdrücken


----------



## Kinguin (26. Mai 2015)

Es ist schon traurig,dass wirklich so viele glauben,dass sie durch Pumpen zu wahren Kraftmonster werden.
Mit bestimmten Techniken und etwas Kampfsporterfahrung ist man so gut wie jedem "Discopumper" überlegen.
Und ja die trauen sich wenn dann nur in der Gruppe,große Klappe aber nur heiße Luft und nichts im Hirn....


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Mai 2015)

Waaaas? Respekt ohne Gewalt, sowas geht doch gar nicht... 
Für manch emotionsgesteuerten Dödel wäre selbst der für uns harmlose Verlust im Armdrücken ein Grund, dich das nächste mal mit einem Messer zu besuchen...
Es laufen komische Gestalten durch die Gegend. Was bringt mir der Gedanke, dass ich im 1:1 gegen 99% gewinnen würde, wenn derjenige im unerwartetsten Moment einen Schlagring zieht und dir das Gesicht zertrümmert. Habe ich schon live miterleben müssen.
Wachsamkeit und eine gesunde Einschätzung seines Gegenüber sind das A und O. Sofern man nur selbst betroffen ist, ist Rennen oft der gesündeste Weg, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass mein Ego mich das niemals tun ließe.


----------



## Kinguin (26. Mai 2015)

Ja stimmt,es kann durch aus dazu kommen,dass die später nochmal ankommen,besonders in einer größeren Gruppe,trotzdem lasse ich mir nix vormachen 
Aber ein Schlagring ist echt eine Hausnummer


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Mai 2015)

Genau das ist das Problem. Wenn da irgend ein Halbstarker so ein kaputtes Ego hat, dass er es nur durch die Rückmeldung anderer stärken kann, ist er eigentlich schon genug bestraft.
Hätte ich früher auch niemals zugelassen, aber spätestens wenn man sieht, wie grundlos jemand ein Messer oder einen Schlagring zückt, sollte man es sich 2 mal überlegen.
Diesbezüglich bin ich ürbigens recht froh, dass ich nicht mehr in Siegen Geisweid wohne. 

So, heute ist Rückentag. Dank des beschissenen Wetter fallen meine Ausdauereinheiten auf dem Rad weg.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Mai 2015)

Schlagring, Messer alles leicht zu verstecken. Gibt aber auch ganz alltägliche Dinge wie eine Gürtelschnalle oder ein Schlüsselbund. 
Mit rennen hab ich kein Problem, ebenso nicht mit irgendwelchen "schmutzigen" Tricks, mir ist es wichtig in so einer Situation heil herauszukommen. Da nützt es mir nichts wenn ich mich ehrenhaft auf einen Faustkampf einlasse und dann mit einem Messer im Bauch zu Boden gehe. Hab gesehen was so ein kleines Messer anrichten kann und wenns blöd hergeht wars das.
Da renne ich lieber einmal zu oft weg als einmal zu wenig. Natürlich kommts auch auf die Umstände an. Als eine Freundin im Klub von einem besoffenen mit einem Aschenbecher beworfen wurde hab ich ihm in die Cojones getreten und ihn mit einem Freund am Boden festgehalten. 
Kommt immer auf die Umstände drauf an, wenn ich alleine bin suche ich im Zweifelsfall lieber das Weite.


----------



## Dustin91 (26. Mai 2015)

Ich poste mal meinen Einkauf hier, damit darüber geurteilt werden kann 

- Farmerschinken & Hinterschinken (118 kcal/100g)
- Thunfischdosen
- Vollkornspaghetti
- Kidneybohnen aus der Dose
- Dosenmais
- H-Milch, 3,5 % (wollte erst Mandelmilch, aber bei dem Preis ists mir dann doch vergangen  )
- Cheddar
- Tomatensoße Miracoli (die da/ billig und humane Nährwerte)
- Bio Haferflocken-Müsli (~300 kcal/100g, unter 5g Fett, unter 10g Zucker/100g)
- 2 Hähnchenbrüste
- Feta
- Roggenbrot
- Gurke
- 1 Kg Kartoffeln
- Mini-Mozzarella
- Bananen
- Zitronen (für den Sprudel/ ich hasse Sprudel ohne Geschmack und ich will von softdrinks wegkommen)
- Eier aus Freilandhaltung
- Erdbeeren
- Eisbergsalat
- Tomaten


----------



## Ruptet (26. Mai 2015)

Ach du kacke ... na für mich ist Essen mehr "Lifestyle" als Sport, da hau ich schon ordentlich rein aber wer bisschen auf seinen Körper hört, weiß was zu viel und was zu wenig ist.... heute hat ja kaum noch jemand ein Ohr für seinen Körper und geht nur noch strickt nach irgendwelchen Vorgaben.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Mai 2015)

War nie ein Freund des Kalorienzählens. Finde das total lästig.
Da ich mich in letzter Zeit nur von Thunfisch, Fleisch, Magerquark und Gemüse ernährt habe, fiel das sowieso weg...
In Kombination mit meinem Trainingsplan habe ich trotz geringen Körperfettgehalts nochmal 3kg in den letzten 2 Wochen verloren. 
Mittlerweile nehme ich morgens wieder KH zu mir, sodass ich spätestens bei einem Gewicht von 80kg nicht mehr leichter werde.

Ansonsten gefällt mir dein Einkauf. Könnte so auch bei mir aussehen.

Edit: wer grad zeit hat, soll mal sport1 einschalten. Kann es sein, dass die meisten volleyballerinnen ziemlich hübsch sind? (Dt Team)
Nur sind die fast alle zu groß.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Mai 2015)

In Siegen sollte man zumindest als Frau im dunkeln nicht mehr auf die Straße gehen, kommt natürlich auf den Bezirk an. Das ist echt ne gefährliche Gegend 
Da wurde ja vor ein paar Jahren mal ne Frau unter einer Brücke erstochen.....

Ich habe zum Glück eher weniger Probleme mit so Stressschiebern, 2m Körpergröße helfen da schon von Anfang an Stress zu vermeiden, die meisten überlegen es sich dann anders. Falls doch jemand anfängt rumzumucken rede ich aber immer ganz ruhig auf die Leute ein und entschuldige mich sogar manchmal obwohl ich gar nichts getan habe, dann sind die zufrieden und ich hab meine Ruhe 
Hatte aber auch mal die Situation dass ich mit nem Kumpel 8 Leuten gegenüber stand die äußerst gereizt waren, manchmal muss man auch mal gegenhalten und es drauf ankommen lassen. War dann aber alles gut ausgegangen


----------



## Kinguin (26. Mai 2015)

Also ich bin alleine noch nie wirklich angemacht worden,außer von Besoffenen aber die muss ja nicht ernst nehmen im Regelfall.
Grundsätzlich bin ich immer mit Leuten unterwegs,und ja wenn ein Kumpel oder eine Freundin angefasst,das kann ich gar nicht ab.
Grade eine Freundin lasse ich auch nicht alleine nach Hause laufen,sollte es mal dazu kommen - in unserer Zeit weiß man nie was kommt ...
Wobei ich grundsätzlich diese Leute hasse,die mit mehreren Leuten auf einen/eine gehen - Kumpel von mir ist das mal passiert

zur Ernährung,ich mache es wie Thunder,ich  passe einfach auf,dass da Vernünftiges in den Körper kommt,klappt recht gut.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Mai 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich poste mal meinen Einkauf hier, damit darüber geurteilt werden kann
> 
> - Farmerschinken & Hinterschinken (118 kcal/100g)
> - Thunfischdosen
> ...



Schau mal beim Dosenmais auf die Zutaten, meist ist der nämlich noch zusätzlich gezuckert. 

Müsli mache ich mir normal immer so: 
Naturjogurt, eine halbe Hand voll Nüsse (irgendeine Nussmischung vom Lidl), Honig und Haferflocken. je nachdem kommt dann noch Obst rein. Banane, Apfel oder irgendwelche Beeren.


----------



## Kinguin (26. Mai 2015)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesen Fertigprodukten wie zb Hänchenstreifen in so einer Packung ?
Von anderem Zeug wie paniertes Schnitzel oder Fischstäbchen halte ich grundlegend Abstand,aber wenn man es manchmal schnell gehen soll,dann kaufe ich mir gerne mal so eine Packung Hänchenfilets.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Mai 2015)

Falls du so Hähnchenstreifen als Snack meinst:  

Habe ich selber erst vorgestern gekauft.  Ohne mich auszukennen sagt mir meine Intuition nach dem probieren schon, dass das irgendwie nicht so gesund sein kann.  Auch wenn Hähnchen an sich gut ist. 

Und die Qualität des Fleisches war echt dürftig.


----------



## Kinguin (26. Mai 2015)

Nein natürlich sind die Qualitativ nicht so toll,aber wenn man es für eine schnelle Mahlzeit sein soll,dann gehe ich in einer Freistunde zum Supermarkt statt zur Burgerbude.
Ich versuche halt so gesund wie es geht,ich könnte natürlich auch morgens mir mehr einpacken fürs Mittagessen,aber dann müsste ich noch früher aufstehen/schlafen gehen,und dann wird es schwierig.^^


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Also ich bin alleine noch nie wirklich angemacht worden,außer von Besoffenen aber die muss ja nicht ernst nehmen im Regelfall.
> Grundsätzlich bin ich immer mit Leuten unterwegs,und ja wenn ein Kumpel oder eine Freundin angefasst,das kann ich gar nicht ab.
> Grade eine Freundin lasse ich auch nicht alleine nach Hause laufen,sollte es mal dazu kommen - in unserer Zeit weiß man nie was kommt ...
> Wobei ich grundsätzlich diese Leute hasse,die mit mehreren Leuten auf einen/eine gehen - Kumpel von mir ist das mal passiert


Das ist eben der Unterschied. Biste allein, dann lauf weg und alles ist gut. Sobald jemand anders dabei ist oder auch eine fremde Person angemacht wird, hast du auch für diese Verantwortung zu übernehmen, vor allem als langjähriger Kampfsportler.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich eigtl. viel Spaß am Kloppen. Bei der Bundeswehr gab es genug Deppen, die es gradezu provoziert haben. Da hat man es dann halt auf die klassische Weise gelöst und danach wars gut. Ärger gab es nie.
Meine Vorgesetzten wussten, dass ich einen Streit niemals provoziere, aber der letzte bin, der "nein" sagt.  Aber da kannte man die Leute und irgendwann hat sich jeder an die Rangordnung gehalten und den anderen respektiert.
Als Kampfsportler muss man da sowieso aufpassen. Das kann böse enden, wenn du mal zu schnell zum Tritt ansetzt und dem anderen die Rübe mit dem Schienbein zertrümmerst...
Da muss man vor allem für sich selbst Verantwortung übernehmen und das Ego hinten anstellen. Deeskalation und Selbstbeherrschung sind da gute Stichpunkte.

Persönlich werde ich seit Jahren nicht mehr angemacht, unabhängig davon, wo ich mich zu welcher Uhrzeit aufhalte. Bei der richtigen Statur, Körperhaltung und dem passenden Gesichtsausdruck wird man eigentlich in Ruhe gelassen, selbst wenn man nur 178 misst. Manche meinten auch, ich hätte osteuropäische Gesichtszüge. Ob das zusätzlich abschreckt? 
Wo Betrunkene sind, halt ich mich immer weniger auf. Ich mag sie nicht, ich trinke nicht und außerdem ist es ein schönes Spiegelbild. Erinnere mich Grad an 2 Mädels, die wollten, dass ich sie auf dem nach Hause-Weg begleite, ohne dass ich sie oder sie mich kannten. Habe ich dann auch gemacht, aber wtf? Die waren dann auch etwas aufdringlicher als mir lieb war. Außerhalb des Trainings bin ich eigtl. nicht so der Typ, der Körperkontakt mag...
Gar nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass man bei sowas heutzutage auch auf die falschen Personen treffen kann. Mir tun die Leute da irgendwie leid. Die wissen gar nicht, wozu sie der Suff führen kann.

on da real topic:
Wie oft trainiert ihr eigentlich den Bauch und welche Übungen macht ihr?
Bin grad dabei, auf tägliches Training umzustellen, da die Muskulatur es mitmacht. 



Kinguin schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesen Fertigprodukten wie zb Hänchenstreifen in so einer Packung ?
> Von anderem Zeug wie paniertes Schnitzel oder Fischstäbchen halte ich grundlegend Abstand,aber wenn man es manchmal schnell gehen soll,dann kaufe ich mir gerne mal so eine Packung Hänchenfilets.


Halte ich auch  wenig von. Wie Stryke anmerkte, ist die Qualität dürftig und das gilt für alle verarbeiteten Produkte. Die Wertigkeit ist auch geringer.

edit:
So, jetzt gibts noch die 500g Magerquark Dosis für den Schlaf. Da kommts dann direkt dort hin, wo es hin soll!


----------



## Kinguin (26. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> ....



Nun ich bin grundsätzlich der ruhige Typ,selbst wenn man mich provoziert gehe ich darauf nicht ein.
Bei Körperkontakt oder wenn jemand richtig angemacht wird ,ist für mich Schluss - aber ich bin froh,dass ich bisher kaum sowas hatte.
Ansonsten trinke ich auch nicht,aber Besoffene zu meiden ist schwierig abends,manchmal kommen die einfach auf dich zu... 
Aber gut die meisten sind meiner Erfahrung nach harmlos und oft reichen schon ein paar Worte,dass die sich verziehen.

Bauch trainiere ich 2mal die Woche,reicht absolut - seit ich mein Körperfett senke,sieht man das ganz gut.
An Übungen variere ich recht viel -aktuell mache ich SitUps auf der NegativBank und den Käfer (oder wie man das nennt)
Tut es absolut bei mir,muss aber sagen,Sixpack ist mir nicht so wichtig.

PS: Nun gut,dass es nicht so gesund ist,wie ein gutes Hänchen war mir klar,aber wenn es schnell gehen muss,ist das glaube ich besser,als sich eine Pommes zu holen.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Das ist eben der Unterschied. Biste allein, dann lauf weg und alles ist gut. Sobald jemand anders dabei ist oder auch eine fremde Person angemacht wird, hast du auch für diese Verantwortung zu übernehmen, vor allem als langjähriger Kampfsportler.


Da sollte eigentlich jeder eingreifen oder zumindest Hilfe leisten. 



> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich eigtl. viel Spaß am Kloppen. Bei der Bundeswehr gab es genug Deppen, die es gradezu provoziert haben. Da hat man es dann halt auf die klassische Weise gelöst und danach wars gut. Ärger gab es nie.
> Meine Vorgesetzten wussten, dass ich einen Streit niemals provoziere, aber der letzte bin, der "nein" sagt.  Aber da kannte man die Leute und irgendwann hat sich jeder an die Rangordnung gehalten und den anderen respektiert.
> Als Kampfsportler muss man da sowieso aufpassen. Das kann böse enden, wenn du mal zu schnell zum Tritt ansetzt und dem anderen die Rübe mit dem Schienbein zertrümmerst...
> Da muss man vor allem für sich selbst Verantwortung übernehmen und das Ego hinten anstellen. Deeskalation und Selbstbeherrschung sind da gute Stichpunkte.


Gab es bei mir beim Heer eigentlich nie, wäre da irgendwas passiert, hätten die uns schnell mit ner Anzeige vor die Tür gesetzt. 
Aber beim Fortgehen war es schon praktisch wenn da 25-30 Leute aus der Kompanie zusammen unterwegs sind, davon der Großteil in Zivil. Irgendwer blöd angemacht, auf einmal stehen rundherum 10+ Leute auf xD Da waren einige ziemlich überrascht. Ich hab mich bei solchen Reibereien eigenlich weitestgehend im Hintergrund gehalten und schon gar nicht in Uniform^^ 
Ja, so blöd es klingt, aber man muss wirklich aufpassen. De facto reicht ja schon ein Schubser und er fällt auf den Kopf. Vor allem wenn man Kampfsportler ist kann das schnell negativ ausgelegt werden wenn man zu "grob" war. Ein Freund von mir, trainiert seit Kindesalter Judo, wurde von 2 Typen bedroht und angegriffen und hat einem den Arm gebrochen. Spaß war das danach keiner mehr mit Polizei etc. Letztendlich ist nichts rausgekommen, aber hätte er keinen Kampfsporthintergrund wäre es für ihn einfacher gewesen. 



> Wo Betrunkene sind, halt ich mich immer weniger auf. Ich mag sie nicht, ich trinke nicht und außerdem ist es ein schönes Spiegelbild. Erinnere mich Grad an 2 Mädels, die wollten, dass ich sie auf dem nach Hause-Weg begleite, ohne dass ich sie oder sie mich kannten. Habe ich dann auch gemacht, aber wtf? Die waren dann auch etwas aufdringlicher als mir lieb war. Außerhalb des Trainings bin ich eigtl. nicht so der Typ, der Körperkontakt mag...
> Gar nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass man bei sowas heutzutage auch auf die falschen Personen treffen kann. Mir tun die Leute da irgendwie leid. Die wissen gar nicht, wozu sie der Suff führen kann.


Nichts gegen Alkohol, aber man sollte halt wissen, wo die eigene Grenze liegt. Ja, ich hab auch schonmal über den Durst getrunken, aber ich werde recht schnell müde und nicht aggressiv oder sonstwas. Außerdem kann ich auch dann noch weitestgehend klar denken und man merkt es mir nicht so stark an wenn ich was trinke. 
Solche betrunkenen Damen sind echt traurig anzusehen. Noch trauriger sind allerdings die Typen, die sowas ausnutzen.  

@topic: 
Bauch habe ich alle 2 Tage trainiert. Hauptsächlich mit Crunches. Ist zwar irrsinnig langweilig, deswegen mach ich immer nach jedem Satz 20 davon und nur ein kurze Pause von 10 Sekunden, wenn überhaupt. 

Noch eine Frage an die Runde: Benutzt von euch jemand eine Blackroll? Bin durch Youtube darauf aufmerksam geworden und ein paar befreundete Sportstudenten benutzen die auch. Richtig "angenehm" das Teil, vor allem bei Muskelkater xD 

on da real topic:
Wie oft trainiert ihr eigentlich den Bauch und welche Übungen macht ihr?
Bin grad dabei, auf tägliches Training umzustellen, da die Muskulatur es mitmacht. 


Halte ich auch  wenig von. Wie Stryke anmerkte, ist die Qualität dürftig und das gilt für alle verarbeiteten Produkte. Die Wertigkeit ist auch geringer.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Mai 2015)

Bio- Sachen- da verzichte ich drauf. Rossmann Bio Müsli 200g knapp 6 €, alter.... die haben doch nen Schaden bei dem Preis kriege ich locker 12 Packungen normale Haferflocken gekauft.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Mai 2015)

@ Kingu
Sixpack ist mir mittlerweile wichtig, weil man es sieht. Ich posiere zwar fast nie vor dem Spiegel, aber nun gibt es endlich mal nen Grund. ^^

@ Leob
Sowohl in der Grundausbildung, als auch danach bei den Offiziersanwärtern oder im Anschluss in der Kampftruppe bei den Panzergrenadieren gab es jemals Stress wegen Gekloppe.
Da wurde ein Typ sogar vom Zugführer ausgelacht, weil er 'nen Streit anzettelte und dann ordentlich auf die Fresse bekam. 
Hier am Düsseldorfer HBF haben öfters irgendwelche Zecken gestresst, wenn sie einen in Uniform sahen. Aber diese Hungerhaken hat keiner beachtet.

Bis eben wusste ich gar nicht was ne Blackroll ist. Werde darüber mal etwas lesen, aber gehe momentan nicht davon aus, dass ich mir eine kaufen werde.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Mai 2015)

Ich hab die Blackroll auch für den Rücken, ist echt angenehm wenn alles knackst^^ Da kann man wirklich die ganze Wirbelsäule schön mobilisieren. 

Bei uns war es da viel strenger, zumindest in der Kaserne. Wir hatten uns ja dazu verpflichtet, keinen Scheiss zu machen. Wenn du dann doch irgendwas gemacht hast, dann war die Gefahr halt groß, dass man dich rausgeschmissen hat. Wir waren ja schließlich alles Maturanten und freiwillig da (haben uns halt die UOs bzw Offiziere immer eingetrichtert). Mir war es ja ohnehin egal weil ich der Typ bin der solchen Dingen aus dem Weg geht. Wirklich passiert ist aber im Endeffekt auch nichts, ein paar Kameraden sind auch auf einer Polizeidienststelle aufgewacht und denen ist nichts passiert. Vermutlich kam es aber drauf was man getan hat. Drauf angelegt hat es aber auch keiner. 
Ja, in Uniform gabs teilweise schon blöde Kommentare, aber sowas lässt mich wirklich kalt.


----------



## Kinguin (27. Mai 2015)

Was ein schöner Tag,erstmal draußen trainieren gewesen


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Mai 2015)

Bin heute erst relativ spät nach Hause gekommen, aber ja, das Wetter muss man draußen genießen... Bei nem guten Training!


----------



## Ruptet (27. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Was ein schöner Tag,erstmal draußen trainieren gewesen



War ne Woche im Ausland, ja Fitnesscenter gibts, aber wozu wenn man 2 Hektar Land hat mit Scheunen und allem drum und dran, was für ein geiles Training, so Outdoor mäßig wo man sich die Trainingsmöglichkeiten selbst sucht/baut und einfach loslegt wie man Bock hat. Hätte ich das hier, bräuchte ich weder Hantelbank noch Gewichte oder sonst irgendetwas.
Das ganze bei knapp 40° dort


----------



## Leob12 (27. Mai 2015)

Draußen trainieren ist mir sowieso am liebsten^^ 
Macht Spaß, man kann kreativ sein. Ich hab ne Übung vom Heer übernommen die uns unser erster Gruppenkommandant machen hat lassen, bzw sogar zwei: 
1.) Hände und Füße auf den Boden, Rücken gerade, dann herumlaufen. Sieht ulkig aus, man merkt die Anstrengung aber nach ner Zeit richtig. 
2.) Irgendein schweres Teil, Ast, Stein, whatever nehmen, aufheben und herumtragen bis man nicht mehr kann. Natürlich so das der Rücken möglichst gerade bleibt usw, verletzen soll man sich nicht  

Dazu halt so Sachen wie Burpees, Klimmzüge, Liegestütz, High Jumps und man ist ausgepowert. Aufwärmen sollte man sich aber gut.


----------



## roulie90 (28. Mai 2015)

Gibt es bei euch eigentlich öffentliche Trainingsplätze wie diesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trainiere auch sehr gerne draußen, gibt aber, obwohl ich in Berlin wohne, keine Plätze wie diesen mehr...


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Mai 2015)

Leider nicht. Aktuell gibts in AC eine Petition dafür, mal sehen obs was bringt ...  

Mein Problem ist, dass ich letzten Sommer aufgehört habe mit Kraftsport. Einfach, weil eine nicht-klimatisierte oder zumindest belüftbare Trainingshalle im Sommer absolut unzumutbar ist.  
Und alle alternativen Hallen sind mir etwas zu weit weg ...  mal realistisch, keiner will nach dem Beintraining noch mal über zwei Hügel nach hause fahren oder ähnliches.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Mai 2015)

Nope, gibts gar nix. 
In meiner Umgebung hab ich noch nichtmal ne vernünftige Klimmzugstange gefunden^^


----------



## Kinguin (28. Mai 2015)

Kraftsport kann man auch je nachdem gut Zuhause machen,und damit meine ich jetzt nicht ,sich ein kleines Privatstudio im Keller zu machen. 
Wäre aber auch schön,muss ich mir irgendwann mal nach dem Studium überlegen.

Öffentliche Plätze zum Trainieren sind zwar eine nette Idee,bezweifle aber,dass der Großteil der Leute diese nutzen würde.
Ich persönlich brauche es aber auch nicht,ich nutze einfach die Umgebung (gibt bei mir in der Nähe einen schönen Park) und mache dann mein  Kraft-Ausdauer Training. (eventuell noch ein Seil mitnehmen)


----------



## thunderofhate (28. Mai 2015)

Ich wohne neben einem Erholungspark und dort gibt es einen Trimm-Dich-Pfad und mehrere Geräte. Ringe an Ketten und Klimmzustangen gibts auch.
Da ich mein eigenes Kellerstudio habe, nutze ich das Angebot aber nicht. Kurzhanteln und Rudergerät stehen in meinem Arbeitszimmer.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (28. Mai 2015)

Wo ist denn dieser Platz in Berlin ? Nie gesehen ^^


----------



## roulie90 (28. Mai 2015)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Wo ist denn dieser Platz in Berlin ? Nie gesehen ^^



Ach auch aus Berlin? 

Den findest du direkt neben dem Bahnsteig der S1 Yorckstraße, kannste von oben schon sehen, Großgörschenstraße heißt die. Bin am Samstag wieder mit nen paar Kumpels dort am trainieren.


----------



## TammerID (29. Mai 2015)

Hehe da ich Freeletics mache bin ich fast immer draußen am trainieren 
Gott sei Dank haben wir Klimmzugstangen im Wald. Aber so einen schönen Park haben wir nicht


----------



## Ruptet (29. Mai 2015)

War vor einiger Zeit auch mal bei so nem Freeletics Treff wo man halt zusammen trainiert .... sehr passende Stelle um die Personen dort kurz zu beschreiben "Deine Leute labern von Gewissen oder Karma, alles missgebildete Buddhisten und Veganer"

Hatte da wohl Glück mit der Gruppe, hat aber gereicht das ich da nie wieder hingehe


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (29. Mai 2015)

Yorckstraße... Wedding  gefällt mir nicht so


----------



## roulie90 (30. Mai 2015)

Naja um jeden Tag da hinzufahren ist es zu weit, aber um 2 mal die Woche nen ordentliches Zirkeltraining zu machen, lohnt sichs schon


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (30. Mai 2015)

viiiieeel zu weit von mir entfernt  da fahre ich länger, als ich trainiere


----------



## roulie90 (30. Mai 2015)

Die sollten mal so einen Trainingspark wie am Venice Beach in Los Angeles auf dem alten Tempelhofer Flughafen bauen  Mehr als genug Platz steht ja zur Verfügung...


----------



## Ruptet (30. Mai 2015)

Sowas gibts nichtmal in Wien, oder ich bin einfach blind.
Einzig in nem Schwimmbad gleich um die Ecke haben sie son "Fitness-Kreis" hingebaut ... aber 5 € Eintritt ? Bin da paar mal Nachts über die Mauer geklettert und hab trainiert


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (30. Mai 2015)

Auf dem Tempelhofer Flufhafen fahre ich nachts Drag Races, mache Fotoshootings und sonstige Sachen.. legal natürlich


----------



## Kinguin (30. Mai 2015)

Mal eine Frage in Runde,vorab ich mache Kampfsport und bin am Überlegen,ob ich für eine gewisse Zeit nach einem GK Plan trainieren soll.
Auch aus Zeitgründen kam mir diese Idee,2-3x Kraftsport und 2-3x Kampfsport,das sollte passen.(neben Uni/Arbeiten)
Oder würdet ihr weiterhin zu einem Split raten?


----------



## Ruptet (30. Mai 2015)

Ich finde nen GK Plan am schönsten, ich hätte keine Lust jeden Tag zu trainieren, da kill ich lieber an einem Tag in ca 2 Stunden den ganzen Körper und hab dafür 2 Tage Ruhe.

Zeittechnisch aufjedenfall besser, aber wies dir nach nem harten GK-Plan beim Kampfsport geht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (30. Mai 2015)

Trainiere mein ganzes Leben nach einem Splitplan und halte nichts vom GK Plänen  

@ alle, die mir mir eine PN geschickt haben bezüglich Ernährungsplan usw., schaut in euren Postfach - habe jedem einen "Fragekatalog" geschickt. Ihr müsst mir schon ein wenig über euren Alltag erzählen, weil ein Ernährungsplan für einen Bauarbeiter, fällt absolut anders aus, als für einen Büromitarbeiter.

@ nächste Woche neues FAQ. Schickt mir per PN eure Fragen (je mehr desto besser), wenn ihr wollt, dass diese im FAQ erscheinen. 

Außedem kommt nächste Woche ein Einkaufsfoto, ich würde nur gerne wissen, wie man vom iPhone hier Bilder direkt hochlädt.

Weiterhin dachte ich an ein paar Rezepte bzw, Kochfotos (für Videos bin ich zu faul und kein Bock auf youtube- Generation in deren quellenlose Kommentare)

Wenn meine neue Trainingssneaker kommen, kommen Fotos vom Training.

vllt könnten wir für sowas ein Unterthread starten, um die Übersichtlichkeit zu behalten


----------



## thunderofhate (31. Mai 2015)

@ kingu

Das is typensache. Am besten ausprobieren und einfach schauen, womit der körper besser klar kommt. Bin auch splitter.

Ziehe auch immer noch meine 7 trainingstage durch. Teils mit doppelbelegungen an einem tag.


----------



## roulie90 (31. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte noch bis vor einem halben Jahr 5 Trainingstage, hatte es aber häufiger nicht geschafft den Plan immer durchzuziehn zeittechnisch. Jetzt bin ich auf einen 3er Split gewechselt und finde den perfekt:

-Montag Brust/Schulter/Trizeps
-Dienstag Condi/Bauch
-Mittwoch Rücken/Beine/Bizeps
-Donnerstag Condi/Bauch
-Freitag Brust/Schulter/Trizeps

Die Condi Tage varriiere ich immer, mal mache ich die zwischen den Trainingstagen, mal am selben Tag und manchmal am Wochenende.

@Raptor:

Wenn du die Tapatalk App nutzt(habe auch ein iphone), dann kannst du ganz easy Fotos hochladen, hab ich damit auch gemacht...


----------



## Kinguin (31. Mai 2015)

Ich versuche es mal eine Zeit lang mit dem GK Trainingsplan,mal sehen wie es reinhaut. 
Wobei ich mich frage,ob es so toll ist Kniebeuge + Kreuzheben an einem Tag zu machen


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (1. Juni 2015)

Beine und Rücken an einem Tag ist keine gute Lösung. Generell sage ich immer - eine große Muskelgruppe und 1-2 kleine. 

Große Muskelgruppen sind Brust, Beine, Rücken. Wobei die Unterteilung eher so wäre: 1) Rücken - kann man nicht genug trainieren 2) Beine 3) Brust

Außerdem mache ich pro Trainingstag immer eine Grundübung:

Brust - Bankdrücken

Beine Kniebeuge

Rücken Kreuzheben

hin und wieder mache ich stoßen und heben, wobei stoßen nicht gerade meine Stärke ist.

Ich empfehle die Beine immer separat vom alles zu trainieren und das Training in Push und Pull Tag zu unterscheiden,

Brust, Schulter, Trizeps - Push Tag

Beine

Rücken, Bizeps, Nacken - Pull Tag

Rücken und Beine an einem Tag  Da müsste ich locker 3 Std dabei sein, total ineffektiv. Lieber 1 Std konstant durchziehen und fertig.


----------



## roulie90 (1. Juni 2015)

An sich gebe ich dir schon recht, dass es effektiver ist, Beine und Rücken zu trennen, jedoch mache ich noch einen Tag vorher und einen nachher Ausdauer, wodurch es für mich reicht an dem Beintag 5x5 oder 8x8 Squats und noch 2 Wadenübungen zu machen. Dann mache ich ja noch am Wochenende ne extra Einheit worauf ich Lust habe und wo ich mich nach fühle.

Halte mich auch nicht so fest an den Plan, trainiere eher immer danach was mein Körper an dem Tag leisten kann.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juni 2015)

Habe das perfekte Frühstück für mich entdeckt.
Ins Proteinshake kommen noch 250g Magerquark. Lässt sich gut trinken und schmeckt sogar relativ gut. So startet man direkt mit min. 50g Eiweiß in den Tag.

Ich hasse das Frühstück ja mittlerweile fast. Ich bekomme morgens einfach nichts runter. Hier hat sich die Sache schon nach einer Minute erledigt.


----------



## Ruptet (1. Juni 2015)

Uff 
Früher hab ichs so gemacht, dass ich Frühs mal garnichts gegessen habe, dann Mittags höchstens ein-zwei Wurstsemmeln in der Schule halt und Abends hab ich dann irgendwas was in mich reingeschaufelt.

Jetzt mach ichs so, das ich mir Frühs schon 5-10 Eier mit Speck gebe, dazu 2 Berner Würstchen, 2 Scheiben gutes Schwarzbrot, Feta und Tomaten, und zum abrunden 1-2 Gläser frisch gepresster Orangensaft... jetzt könnte ich schon am Anfang des Tages Bäume ausreißen und das hält mich auch lang genug hungerfrei.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juni 2015)

Isst du 70 Eier pro Woche? Da bekäme ich leichte Bedenken.
Ich fahre ja immer noch die kh-arme Spur, damit das Sixpack noch besser aussehen wird. Mittlerweile sieht man selbst bei 1kg weniger deutliche Veränderungen.

Irgendwann hatte ich auch mal wie n Strongman gefressen, aber ich brauch eigtl keine Masse mehr aufbauen. Will nur noch halten, was da ist und andere Werte verbessern, damit ich beim ersten Kampf nicht zu sehr auf die Fresse bekomme.
Für meine Größe bin ich immer noch zu schwer und habe nen Reichweitennachteil, aber da lässt sich nicht mehr viel tun...


----------



## Ruptet (1. Juni 2015)

5-10, 10 eher selten zB. wie vorgestern wo ich wegen ner 1200km fahrt und dem anschließend ins Bett fallen den ganzen Tag garnichts gegessen habe und zum Frühstück was gescheites her musste.
5 sind die Regel, aber auch nicht täglich, weil ich viel zu Faul bin frühs immer am Herd zu stehen, mit dem Essverhalten nehm ich sogar ab und die Muskel wachsen fröhlich weiter 
Dieses Massegedöns hab ich schon lange hinter mir gelassen, ich mach das so, das ich langsam aber stetig abnehme, anders gefällt es mir nicht, weil ich viel zu gerne esse.


----------



## roulie90 (1. Juni 2015)

Was morgens bei mir immer gut geht ist folgendes:

2-4 Scheiben Vollkornbrot in Würfel schneiden und in der Pfanne leicht knusprig anrösten
3-5 Eier mit Gewürzen und einem Schuss Milch verrühren und in die Pfanne dazugeben!

Dazu dann 3 oder 4 Bananen in den Mixer(manchmal noch paar Eiswürfel), bissl Vanillezucker, Eiweißpulver und Milch dazu, leckerer Shake!


----------



## Leob12 (1. Juni 2015)

Ich esse in der Früh oft eine größere Schüssel mit Naturjoghurt, Nussmischung, Haferflocken und Obst, je nachdem was daheim herumliegt. Geht schnell und kann ich zur Not auch noch im Zug essen.

Hab ich auch beim Heer gegessen. Außer wenns danach direkt Sport gab, dann eher nur Obst bzw eine Semmel mit Marmelade und Orangensaft. Hat eigentlich immer funktioniert, auch bei längeren Märschen. Hab da natürlich auch währenddessen irgendwas in mich reingestopft xD


----------



## Kinguin (1. Juni 2015)

@ Raptor One

Also machst du einen 3er Split ? Oder doppelst du sogar diesen 3er Split ?
Ich versuche es erstmal mit meinem GK Plan eine Zeit lang - werde auch mal wieder LH Rudern einbauen sowie auch Klimmzüge mit Zusatzgewichten - mal schauen,was sich da ergibt. ^^


----------



## Ruptet (1. Juni 2015)

Meinem Knie gehts im moment halbwegs gut und ich versuche mich im Training wieder an Squats ohne das ich Schmerzen bekommen, konkret bedeutet das 30kg 
Aber besser als garnichts, mal sehen ob sich steigern lässt.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juni 2015)

Eben gerudert, jetzt gibts 500g Kalb und danach gehe ich 2h Fußball spielen und im Anschluss etwas Krafttraining.
Nimm das, restliches Fett, du Sau!


----------



## Ruptet (1. Juni 2015)

Woah, na die Motivation will ich haben


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Woah, na die Motivation will ich haben


"So lange der Körper mitmacht!" ist das Motto.
Mit einem Ziel vor Augen, keiner Rücksicht aufs eigene Wohlbefinden und etwas Zeit passt das ganz gut. 

Dafür pauke ich aber vermehrt am Wochende und gönne mir sonst keine freizeitlichen Unternehmungen mehr.
Bis auf zum Sport treffe ich mich nicht einmal mehr mit meinen Freunden... 

edit:
Wenn mich jemand fragt, ob ich Zeit habe, dann frage ich sofort: "Fußball, Badminton oder Sparring? Ansonsten nein!"
Ok, mit meiner Freundin kann ich keinen Sport treiben, denn die mag das nicht so. Wobei ich sie fürs Tanzen faszinieren konnte.
Das ist dann die entspannte Zeit.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ok, mit meiner Freundin kann ich keinen Sport treiben, denn die mag das nicht so.



Also, genau genommen ...


----------



## Kinguin (1. Juni 2015)

Also ich kenne schon paar wenige Frauen,die trainieren gehen um halt schöne Kurven zu haben (so muss das auch sein,nur eben nicht muskelös ),aber irgendwie habe ich insgesamt den Eindruck,die meisten Frauen essen einfach weniger und halten sich so dünn 
Kenne nämlich auch Mädels,die machen schon seit Jahren kein Sport mehr bzw sind zwar in Studios angemeldet,gehen aber offensichtlich nicht trainieren und dann zählt man am Tage die Kcal komplett falsch,aber am Wochenende schön Cocktails,Shots usw geben ..... 
Überhaupt nicht mein Fall.
Aber dann sich den zb erfolgreichen Traumkerl mit perfekten Body und x sportlichen Hobbys wünschen ..... xd


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juni 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also, genau genommen ...


Ne. Tanzen!!!

@ kingu
Kenne auch Mädels, die Sport treiben. Aber was bringt mir das, wenn der Rest nicht passt?
Obwohl es für mich mitunter die liebste Beschäftigung ist, stehe ich nicht so auf Sportlerinnen. Das Äußere kann auch so passen, wenn die Ernährung stimmt, wie du ja anmerktest.
Übrigens finde ich es ziemlich gut, wenn Partner und man selbst nicht unbedingt jedes Hobby teilen. Jeder braucht seinen Freiraum. 

Ich war jetzt übrigens 4h Fußball spielen und lasse alles andere aus. Bin platter als Strykes Anmerkung. 
Sorry, das passt hier irgendwie.

Edit:
Ich glaube, ich hab mir bein nem Sturz den unteren Rücken gef*****. Fühlt sich mindestens wie ne Verspannung an, evtl Zerrung...
Das hasse ich an Fußball. Nirgendwo verletzt man sich schneller.


----------



## XyZaaH (1. Juni 2015)

Nirgendwo verletzt man sich schneller als beim Fußball  
Das mit den Hobbys stimmt wohl, sich mit seinem Partner alle Hobbys zu teilen ist unvorteilhaft.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juni 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Nirgendwo verletzt man sich schneller als beim Fußball


Yo, die Nacht wird spaßig. Kann mich jetzt schon kaum bewegen.
Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich morgen überhaupt aufstehen kann.


----------



## Kinguin (1. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> @ kingu
> Kenne auch Mädels, die Sport treiben. Aber was bringt mir das, wenn der Rest nicht passt?
> Obwohl es für mich mitunter die liebste Beschäftigung ist, stehe ich nicht so auf Sportlerinnen. Das Äußere kann auch so passen, wenn die Ernährung stimmt, wie du ja anmerktest.
> Übrigens finde ich es ziemlich gut, wenn Partner und man selbst nicht unbedingt jedes Hobby teilen. Jeder braucht seinen Freiraum.
> .



Ja klar Charakter vor alles,aber ich kann mit Frauen nichts anfangen,die oft auf Party aus sind oder auch sonst keine besonderen Hobbys (nein Facebokk/Instagram zählt für mich nicht ) haben - sprich nur "chillen".
Irgendwas muss es schon sein (auch sowas wie Musik/Kunst oder so ist toll ) ,und nein ich verlange natürlich nicht,dass sie alle Hobbys mit mir teilt.^^
Wäre auch blöd.
Tanzen (je nach der Richtung) ist aber auf jeden Fall was Gutes,hat ja auch was bei Frauen finde ich 

Ich widerspreche aber,Fußball ist natürlich auch eine krasse Sportart von Verletzungen her,(kenne da auch so persönlich Fälle aus dem Bekanntenkreis)
Aber zb intensiv Breakdance kann ebenso schlimm sein.
Ein Kumpel von mir hatte schon genug Probleme,ich blieb aber verschont in den Jahren. ^^

PS: Ist Kingu mein neuer Spitzname ?


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juni 2015)

Also wenn sich jemand für Natur, Tiere, gute Musik, Kunst und Kultur interessiert, ist das bei mir der Jackpot, aber Interessen allein sind auch egal. Der Charakter und das Wesen müssen ebenso kompatibel sein.
Ich selbst bin zwar oft n etwas unvernünftiger Adrenalinjunkie, aber habe mittlerweile nen gesunden Mittelweg gefunden. Vielseitigkeit finde ich noch wichtig. Unternehmunglust und eine bestimmte Reife mit klaren Vorstellungen vom weitern Leben... Der Humor muss natürlich passen. Extrem wichtig!

Also ich habe auch mitm (Wiener) Walzer meinen Spaß. Discofox oder Cha Cha können auch spaßig sein.

Da ich Breakdance nicht kann oder probiert habe, kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Ich weiß nur, dass ich mir fast jede ernste Verletzung beim Fußball zugezogen habe.

Und ja, ich nenne dich nun Kingu!


----------



## Kinguin (2. Juni 2015)

Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt gar nicht ganz genau,was ich will bzw von einer Dame erwarte - ich weiß eher was ich nicht will ^^
Habe aber schon paar bestimmte Vorstellungen von meinem Traumpartner,wie jeder Mensch eigentlich.
Wobei ich zugeben muss,ich achte schon etwas auf Optik,so ganz ohne geht es auch nicht,ich erwarte natürlich kein Supermodel ,darf zb aber auch nicht zu dünn sein bzw komplett daneben aussehen.

Ich habe auch sowas wie Walzer lernen müssen,und beherrsche auch so generell Standardtanz ,aber ich bevorzuge ganz klar Breakdance.
Auch weil ich dadurch eine recht stabile Grundlage bekam für Sportarten wie Kampfsport.
Aber machte mir auch so am meisten Spaß.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juni 2015)

Optik ist natürlich immer der erste Faktor, der das Ganze ins rollen bringt.
Passt das grundätzlich nicht, dann kann sich dahinter auch der noch so wunderbarste Mensch verbirgen.
Ich habe allerdings ein heftiges Problem damit, dass meine Freundin raucht. Das liegt nicht unbedingt daran, dass ich auf alle Drogen verzichte, sondern weil es immer schmerzt, wenn eine einem nahestehende Person sich selbst Schaden zufügt. 
Beschäftigt mich immer noch jedes mal, wenn ich daran denke, obwohl ich sie sonst makellos finde. 

Standardtanz mach erst so richtig Spaß, wenn man die richtige Tanzpartnerin hat. Das war damals in der Tanzschule so und heute erst recht.


----------



## Ruptet (2. Juni 2015)

Optisch ist mir persönlich nur wichtig, das man sich nicht gehen lässt ... ich finds sehr schlimm, wenn man sich dürftig pflegt und kaum auf sein äußeres achtet.
Wie man aussieht kann man sich schließlich nicht aussuchen, man kann höchstens das beste daraus machen, dabei sollte man aber natürlich bleiben.

Und das sie optisch halbwegs ins eigene Bild passen soll, das ist sowieso klar. Trainierte Frauen finde ich übrigens garnicht sexy, schon garnicht diese Trendhuren, die nur Oberschenkel/Po übermäßig trainieren und aussehen wie ein verdammtes Pferd.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juni 2015)

Nun, ich würde sagen, dass 99% der Menschen, die sehr aufs Äußere achten, oberflächlich sind. Abgesehen von den ersten 95% Menschen, die auch ohne diesen Punkt oberflächlich oder stumpf sind. 
Es bleibt kein großes Becken zum Fischen übrig. Kommen dann noch weitere Kriterien hinzu, dann wird es immer schwieriger. 
Interessen, Charakterzüge, Bildung, Humor, Ziele...
Aber je näher man der anderen Person am Ende steht, desto leichter fällt es einem über Kleinigkeiten hinwegzusehen.

Rauchen gehört nicht dazu.


----------



## Ruptet (2. Juni 2015)

Na verallgemeinern kann man das nicht, aber leider bekommt man es wirklich fast immer genau so mit.
Liegt einfach an einer schlimmen Krankheit unserer Zeit, dem Körper-Kult... davon, dass Männer immer weiblicher und Frauen immer männlicher werden, will ich garnicht anfangen, traurige Entwicklung machen wir momentan durch.

Letztens hat mich tatsächlich son verdammter haarloser Pimpf dumm angemacht, weil man durch mein 2 Knöpfe offenes lässiges Leinenhemd den Ansatz meiner breiten Brust und der Behaarung sieht, verdammte Penner, da werd ich aggressive. Ohne jetzt dumm klingen zu wollen, meine Behaarung ist zum Glück wirklich optimal, weder zuviel noch zuwenig, zum Glück steht meine Freundin drauf und die sonstigen Frauen, die ich so kenne, denen gefällt es ebenfalls bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.
Wenn wir schon dabei sind, wie steht ihr zu dem Thema ?


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juni 2015)

Kann ja gut möglich sein, dass manch einer da andere Erfahrungen macht.
Ich bezog das auf meine und halte es nicht für verallgemeinert, denn ich bin durchaus viel unterwegs.
Ich wirke vielleicht auch öfters oberflächlich, weil ich meistens einfach keine Lust habe, von Außen positive Rückmeldung zu bekommen.
Ich hasse Lob  und Anerkennung wegen oberflächlicher Dinge und mag es auch nicht, quantitativ beliebt zu sein.
Im Grunde genommen bin ich im ursprünglichen Sinne des Wortes asozial.
Bis auf von meiner Dame und meinem besten Freund geht mir mittlerweile selbst die Wertschätzung von Familie am sonstwo vorbei.
Dennoch bin ich zu all meinen Mitmenschen freundlich, weil ich es als richtig empfinde.

Mein Rücken ist übrigens  jetzt im Bett auch nicht besser geworden. Ich bekomme das Kotzen, wenn ich wegen dieses Mülls pausieren werden muss.
Ich glaub, ich lass das mit dem Fußball doch wieder sein. Es endet immer *******. 

Ich rasiere weder Beine noch Brust und werde das auch nie tun.


----------



## Ruptet (2. Juni 2015)

Eine sehr gute Einstellung finde ich, solange man stets freundlich bleibt.
Ich finds traurig, wenn man andere, vorallem noch ohne sie zu kennen, wegen oberflächlichen Dingen anmacht, deswegen hat mich der Typ auch so angepisst. In meiner Schulzeit war ich als der "beliebte" auch immer der Beschützer der gemobbten sozusagen. Ist einfach Charaktersache.

Oi...bei dir merkt man schon am Schreiben, wie dich solche Aussetzer fast schon mitnehmen.
Du musst ja auch nen ziemlich straffen Zeitplan haben bei all deinen Aktivitäten ? Oder kommts mir nur so vor.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Oi...bei dir merkt man schon am Schreiben, wie dich solche Aussetzer fast schon mitnehmen.
> Du musst ja auch nen ziemlich straffen Zeitplan haben bei all deinen Aktivitäten ? Oder kommts mir nur so vor.


Ja, momentan schon.
Nach dem Studium wird es vermutlich vorerst nicht mehr sehr viel Zeit für Sport geben.
Da muss ich mich jetzt noch ziemlich anstrengen, um das beste daraus zu machen.

Der Rücken geht wieder halbwegs, aber war bisher auch nur eine Vorlesung auf diesen schlechten Holzsitzen. 
Naja, wen ziehen Verletzungen oder andere Gründe für Trainingsausfälle nicht runter?
War die letzten Jahre viel zu oft verletzt oder krank. Das brauch ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Kinguin (2. Juni 2015)

zur Optik,also Kurven sollten schon sein,klar nicht zu übertrieben aber sollte schon da sein.
Auch sollte man sich nicht gehen lassen,bin nicht oberflächlich,aber ich achte schon auf mein eigenes Erscheinungsbild. (Körper,Geruch,lässiger Stil)
Allerdings würde ich es i.O ,wenn meine Zukünftige zb nicht mehr sich so krass schminkt.
Manche Frauen brauchen das auch gar nicht,Natürlichkeit hat ja auch was,irgendwie finde ich das sogar ganz gut.
Wobei ich mich wie gesagt auch nicht festlegen will,wer weiß wo einen die Liebe hinführt?

Und Rauchen ist für mich ehrlich gesagt schon ein NoGo,ich gehe bei einer Beziehung immer von einem längeren, ernsteren Verhältnis aus,und da würde ich es nicht toll finden,wenn meine Freundin sich selbst Schaden zufügt.
Bin aber auch strenger mit sowas,ich würde ihr aber ungern vorschreiben wollen,was sie machen soll und was nicht.
Wäre dann eben schön,wenn sie damit von sich aus aufhört bzw eben nie damit angefangen hat. ^^

@Thunder 
Deine Spiele wirst du wohl als Rentner erst abarbeiten können,wobei ich glaube,dass du selbst in einem Rollstuhl gefangen noch deine Klimmzüge machst


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juni 2015)

Wenn alles andere passt, wird einem auch das übers Rauchen Hinwegsehen leichter fallen. Für mich war es vorher unvorstellbar, gerade weil  ich Rauchen hasse. Pfui, wieso macht man das überhaupt?
Als Ausgleich muss ich mir nun die Nadel setzen (anabol, Synthol oder doch Hero?). 
Mir wird allein von der Vorstellung, dass das Zeugs sich in der Lunge befindet, ganz übel.
Wenn meine Freunde rauchen wollen, dann bitte. Wobei da nur einer raucht und auch der soll es gefälligst bleiben lassen. 

Selbst beim Radfahren überlege ich mir manchmal, was man da nicht für einen Dreck einatmet, seien es nun der chemische Dünger oder die Abgase der Autos.
Da kann man sich ja über jedes verschluckte Insekt freuen. Das ist wenigstens gesund, wenn es nicht vorher auch auf dem chemischen Dünger saß...

@ Kingu
Meine Spiele werde ich niemals abarbeiten, wenn ich nicht wieder größere Lust darauf bekomme. Damit habe ich mich jetzt schon mit meinen 26 angefunden. Irgendwie reizt es mich momentan überhaupt nicht. Wenigstens habe ich nun auch mit dem Kaufen aufgehört.

Rollstuhl?


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Juni 2015)

Ich habe richtig heftigen Muskelkater in den Beinen und ich finde es einfach nur geil 
Irgendwie übel lustig, wenn man wie so ein Blödmann durch die Gegend humpelt, weil das Laufen weh tut


----------



## Kinguin (2. Juni 2015)

@thunder

das mit dem Rollstuhl war nicht ernst gemeint. ^^


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juni 2015)

Also ich finde diese Leute generell lächerlich, die anscheinend nur ins Studio gehen um sich zu fotografieren. 
Genauso finde ich Tanktops einfach unschön, bei Männern halt. Das liegt aber daran das es mir optisch nicht gefällt und ich durch unseren "Mundl" etwas vorbelastet bin 

Bei Frauen gibts mehrere Dinge die mir wichtig sind. Das Äußere muss schon passen, gleich vorneweg, wobei es mir da auch egal ist wenn sie bspw 5 oder 10 kg mehr hat. Wichtig ist mir noch das sie etwas im Kopf hat. Klingt jetzt blöd, aber ich habe, auch in der Schule, einige kennen gelernt, die wirklich große Augen gemacht haben wenn du etwas erzählst was in den Nachrichten gekommen ist^^ 
Sie muss nicht studiert haben, aber eine Diskussion über so Dinge wie Politik, Umwelt oder Geschichte sollte schon drinnen sein. Wenn es nur um irgendwelchen Promi-Müll oder irgendwelche Lästereien über Person geht, sowas brauche ich wirklich nicht.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juni 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich habe richtig heftigen Muskelkater in den Beinen und ich finde es einfach nur geil
> Irgendwie übel lustig, wenn man wie so ein Blödmann durch die Gegend humpelt, weil das Laufen weh tut


Oberschenkel oder woanders?
Ich spüre es heute an den Leisten. Kann aber zum Glück normal gehen.
Habe grad extremste Lust auf Seilchenspringen und etwas Hakken oder Shuffeln. Damit fange ich heute an, wenn ich nach Hause komme. 

Anmerkung: Das bin ich nicht! Falls jemandem Joggen mal zu langweilig wird, das ist noch etwas anstrengender! Und nein, dazu braucht man kein Speed.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxVSrIARCEU

@Kingu
Yo, war mir schon klar. Dennoch bleibe ich lieber bei funktionierenden Beine. 
Will auch als Opa nocht so wie im VIdeo tanzen können! 

@ Lifestyle
Ich nutze mittlerweile täglich so n Gesichtsdampfbad samt Peeling im Anschluss. 
Vor nem halben Jahre hätte ich mich deswegen selbst ausgelacht.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Oberschenkel oder woanders?
> Ich spüre es heute an den Leisten. Kann aber zum Glück normal gehen.
> Habe grad extremste Lust auf Seilchenspringen und etwas Hakken oder Shuffeln. Damit fange ich heute an, wenn ich nach Hause komme.



Jap, die Oberschenkel  Gerade Core trainiert. Wird morgen auch Muskelkater geben.


----------



## Kinguin (2. Juni 2015)

Na Hakken ist nicht so meine Tanzrichtung
Shuffeln finde ich ganz witzig,ist recht einfach,ist immer gut anwendbar und kommt oft gut an. ^^

@Frauen Ja ein gewisses Allgemeinwissen sollte schon da sein,sowie Interesse sich weiterzubilden.
Ich kenne genug Damen,die gerne über den neusten Klatsch reden,über andere wichtige Ereignisse keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juni 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Na Hakken ist nicht so meine Tanzrichtung
> Shuffeln finde ich ganz witzig,ist recht einfach,ist immer gut anwendbar und kommt oft gut an. ^^
> 
> @Frauen Ja ein gewisses Allgemeinwissen sollte schon da sein,sowie Interesse sich weiterzubilden.
> Ich kenne genug Damen,die gerne über den neusten Klatsch reden,über andere wichtige Ereignisse keine Ahnung haben.


Wichtige Ereignisse sind Ansichtssache. Das meiste wird nur als wichtig dargestellt, ist es aber nicht.
Ich lese seit einiger Zeit nur noch Wirtschafts- und Finanznachrichten, weil mir der Rest nichts bringt.

Shuffeln sieht relativ feminin aus. Natürlich extrem ansehnlich bei Mädels, die es auch können. Aber kommt eben auf die Musik an.

Eben schön trainiert und jetzt 400g Pute ohne was dazu als Abendessen. Schmeckt irgendwie komisch.  Da reißt selbst das Gewürz nichts.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Juni 2015)

Ich fahr in letzter Zeit voll auf grünen Spargel ab. Mische ich immer mit Fleischstücken und dann geb ich mir das. Manchmal auch mit ein wenig Dressing.
Hat so gut wie keine Kalorien das Zeug, aber der Urin stinkt halt bestialisch danach


----------



## Kinguin (2. Juni 2015)

Natürlich liegen "wichtige" Ereignisse im Sinne des Betrachters,ich erwarte aber schon,dass man sich etwas am Laufenden hält,oder sich grundsätzlich eben weiterbildet.
Hat man auch mehr Diskussionsstoff,und finde sowas auch interessanter,als wenn ich höre,dass Star X eine Brust OP hatte. 

Shuffeln/HouseDance/HipHop und viele anderen Tänze sehen bei Frauen eigentlich immer besser aus. ^^
Finde aber nicht,dass Shuffeln wirklich feminin aussieht,benutze es aber auch so gut wie nie.
Wenn ich tanze,dann Breakdance (bzw so eine Mischung mit Streetdance/Freestyle),aber dann bin ich sowieso wieder in der Trainingshalle.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juni 2015)

@ Dustin
Spargel mag ich auch, aber meistens den weißen. Das war wirklich ein Kampf, das runterzubekommen. Habe jetzt direkt mal einen halben Liter Wasser drauf getrunken, damit es auch unten bleibt. Zum unteren Abschnitt: Too much information! 

@ Kingu
Ja, ein ganz kleines bisschen darf man das. In Quizduell verkacke ich immer, wenn es um Medien & Unterhaltung, Filme oder Serien geht.
Je aktueller ein Ereignis, desto weniger weiß ich darüber. 

Morgen fällt bei mir der Beine-Tag mit Rücken zusammen. Irgendwie wird das nicht so gut.
Muss dann wohl das Beintraining aufs Fahrrad und den ansässigen Berg verlegen, denn sonst wird das mit dem Rest nichts.
Alles nur wegen dem zu langen Fußball gestern. Als ob es nicht reichte, dass man sich da verletzt, ne, es muss den Trainingsplan noch durcheinander bringen.

Achja, mein Rücken ist übrigens wieder top. Der Körper hat über dich Nacht was geleistet. Wenn ich daran denke, dass ich mich gestern Abend kaum bewegen konnte und meinen Oberkörper nach dem Zähneputzen mit Hilfe der Arme aufrichten musste. 

edit: Ich sollte mal endlich den Defqon.1 Mix aus machen. Es halt mich kaum aufm Schreibtischstuhl.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Wichtige Ereignisse sind Ansichtssache. Das meiste wird nur als wichtig dargestellt, ist es aber nicht.
> Ich lese seit einiger Zeit nur noch Wirtschafts- und Finanznachrichten, weil mir der Rest nichts bringt.


Sagen wir Dinge die einen selbst betreffen könnten oder eine Vielzahl von Menschen betrifft. Dazu gehört keine Beauty-OP eines Promis^^ 
Nachrichten aus Wirtschaft/Finanz/Politik/Umwelt, sowas in der Art meine ich eher. 



> Shuffeln sieht relativ feminin aus. Natürlich extrem ansehnlich bei Mädels, die es auch können. Aber kommt eben auf die Musik an.


Kommt drauf an. Wenn man es gut kann wirkt es nicht feminin. 
Bei Frauen sieht es gut aus weil sich viel bewegt 



> Eben schön trainiert und jetzt 400g Pute ohne was dazu als Abendessen. Schmeckt irgendwie komisch.  Da reißt selbst das Gewürz nichts.


Glaub ich dir^^ 
So gern ich Pute auch esse, allein schmeckts mir nicht. Zumindest Senf muss sein, oder angebraten auf Salat.


----------



## Ruptet (2. Juni 2015)

Ich hab da immer Wraps parat, das füll ich großzügig mit Salat, Tomaten, Gurken usw auf, Fleisch drauf, zuklappen und das schmeckt wesentlich besser als trockene Pute 

@Echte Gangster tanzen nicht


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juni 2015)

@ Leob12

Politik erachte ich mitunter als größte Zeitverschwendung, die man sich vorstellen kann. Habe mich früher täglich diesbezüglich informiert, auch oftmals über Stunden.
Mittlerweile halte ich es für komplett unnütz. Es bringt mir für mein Leben wenig. Da bleibe ich bei Recht/Wirtschaft/Finanzen.
Ich kann natürlich auch nachvollziehen, wenn jemand damit nichts anfangen kann, aber jeder hat eben eigene Prioritäten zu setzen.

Das bessere Shuffeln der Mädels war komplett unsexistisch gemeint. Es ging mir darum, dass ihre Bewegungen geschmeidiger sind und die Übergänge weicher aussehen.
Das ist beim Hakken komplett anders. Da sind die Bewegungen eben abgehackt, energischer und maskulin.
Abgesehen davon sehen Damen tatsächlich bei allem, was sie so tun, einfach wesentlich besser aus. Das ist Fakt. 

Ich werde meinem morgendlichen Protein-Quark-Shake jetzt noch eine kleine Menge Haferflocken hinzufügen. Das sollte etwas länger sättigen.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juni 2015)

Als angehender Geschichtelehrer muss ich da auf dem laufenden sein. Außerdem interessiert es mich persönlich. Außerdem geht es ja Hand in Hand mit der Wirtschaft.
Ich sag nicht das es bei Frauen nicht besser aussieht, aber es muss ja nicht feminin aussehen.


----------



## Kinguin (4. Juni 2015)

Ich behalte erstmal meinen GK Plan bei,finde den ganz gut und schaue mal was sich da so ergibt - hat ordentlich reingehauen,musste aber bei Kniebeugen bei den 100 Kilo runter auf 90,gehe jetzt auch weiter runter,Ausführung bleibt hier noch sauber,so jetzt muss ich wieder die 100 knacken 
Ansonsten morgen Kampfsport ,bei uns hat die Trainingshalle auch an Feiertagen offen,richtig gut . ^^


----------



## Ruptet (4. Juni 2015)

Was packst du alles rein in den GK-Plan Kingu ?


----------



## Kinguin (4. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Was packst du alles rein in den GK-Plan Kingu ?



Bankdrücken ,Langhantel Rudern,Kniebeuge,Military Press,Dips und Klimmzüge mit Gewichten jeweils.
Dann noch 1-2 weitere Übungen je nachdem.
Bauch trainiere ich zuhause,Waden bzw grundsätzlich die Beine durch weitere sportlichen Aktivitäten,sollte reichen.


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Juni 2015)

Irgendwie nervts mich, dass ich gestern Abend noch meine Beine zerstören musste.
Heute ist so tolles Wetter und was soll ich jetzt draußen machen? Yeah, stattdessen in der Bude hocken und stumpf Gewichte stämmen. 
Ok, werde mich vermutlich etwas Sonnen. Das halte ich allerdings selten länger als 20 Minuten aus. Einfach zu langweilig.

Auf Anraten eines Freundes habe ich jetzt doch mal meine Kalorienzufuhr etwas begutachtet und festgestellt, dass ich zumindest den empfohlenen Grundumsatz meistens deutlich unterschreite.
Über 1500 kcal komme ich kaum. Dazu kommt, dass ich gar nichts Süßes esse. Nur Gemüse statt Obst. Trinke nur Wasser und Tee und Milch (fürs Shake).
Kohlenhydrate und Fette werden auch großteils vermieden, wobei nun etwas Hafer zum Frühstück dazu gekommen ist. 
Dazu kommt, dass ich mittlerweile den Geruch von heißem Fett oder gebratenen Sachen irgendwie nicht mehr vertrage. Mir wird da recht schnell übel.  Aber selbst auf Käse habe ich irgendwie keine Lust mehr. Wurst wird auch nicht mehr gekauft...


----------



## Ruptet (4. Juni 2015)

Genießt du das Essen überhaupt noch, oder ist es für dich nur noch eine Notwendigkeit ?

Kam heute auf die glorreiche Idee, direkt nach dem aufstehen zu trainieren - 30°+, dicke Luft, Schweiß in Strömen und ein leerer Magen, aber das Training ist unter solchen Bedingungen irgendwie immer besser als sonst.
Dabei bin ich ein Typ, der Hitze garnicht ausstehen kann, am liebsten würd ich mich den ganzen Sommer über in irgendeinem Erdloch verstecken, die Kälte ist eher mein Element.


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Juni 2015)

Momentan ist es leider nur noch Mittel zum Zweck. Alles andere dauert zu lange. 
Dabei habe ich selbst vor ein paar Monaten noch extrem gern gekocht.

Ich bin mal auf Zypern bei 40° im Schatten einen Halbmarathon in der Sonne gelaufen. Es hat mir wirklich Spaß gemacht.
Tagsüber habe ich kein Problem mit Hitze; nur muss die Nacht kühl sein. Bei über 20° im Schlafzimmer kann ich kaum mehr einschlafen.


----------



## Kinguin (4. Juni 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwm-v9MLOFY
Tanzen viel mehr nach meinem Geschmack ^^

@thunder  
Machst du das wirklich genau mit Kalorien zählen? Ich achte nur darauf,dass ich mich gesund ernähre.Und das klappt ganz gut.


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Juni 2015)

Für mich zu spät, um mit Breakdance anzufangen, auch wenns körperlich wohl passen würde.

Ne, ich habe ja letztens geschrieben, dass ich es eigentlich nie mache!
Das war jetzt nur wegen der Anmerkung eines Freundes, weil ich eben zu "leicht" esse.
Und das stimmt eben tatsächlich.
Ohne Fette und Kh eben kaum kcal und irgendwo wirds im Defizit auch ungesund.


----------



## Kinguin (5. Juni 2015)

Muss ich überlesen haben. ^^
Allerdings finde ich es nicht so toll,wenn man auf so vieles verzichtet,man muss ja irgendwo sein Essen genießen und sich wohl fühlen. (und 1500 Kcal waren wirklich wenig)
Aber wenn du es so durchziehen kannst,ohne zu hungern oder Ähnliches dann ist ja gut 

PS: Also du hättest Interesse? Ich finde man könnte es noch lernen,ist natürlich die Frage,ob man das noch zeitlich unterbringen kann. ^^
Aber da du sportlich bist und daher schon sehr gute Voraussetzungen (Kraft,Kondition,Gelenkigkeit,Körperbeherrschung) mit dir bringst,macht es das Erlernen schon viel einfacher.


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Juni 2015)

Ausprobieren würd ichs vielleicht. Wo in NRW studierst du eigtl? Willst mir Privatunterricht geben? 
Ab Mitte Juli hätte ich vermutlich Zeit, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Kinguin (5. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ausprobieren würd ichs vielleicht. Wo in NRW studierst du eigtl? Willst mir Privatunterricht geben?
> Ab Mitte Juli hätte ich vermutlich Zeit, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.



Da muss ich passen,sry,das würde ich zeitlich nicht hinbekommen neben Arbeiten/Studium und Fitness/Kampfsport,und dann brauch ich auch mal Zeit bisschen zum Abschalten/Alleine sein. ^^
Außerdem bin ich selbst etwas raus,übe ja nur noch selten wirklich ,kann aber noch die Standardsachen wie Freezes,Styles (Toprock/Downrock Kombis) und halt paar Mills/Spins sowie Flare.
Juli muss ich Lernen,hab August meine Prüfungen.

Man war das ein geiles Wetter heute , erstmal schön Laufen gewesen und später ordentlich gegrillt mit paar Leuten. 

PS: btw Dortmund noch - du?


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Juni 2015)

Fortuna! Düsseldorf! Fortuna! Düsseldorf!
Komisch, bei uns werden direkt in der Woche nach Vorlesungsende alle Klausuren geschrieben. Manche auch früher.

Ich habe heute ne Radtour gemacht, die ich hätte bleiben lassen sollen.
Beine waren noch nicht wieder fit, Luft sauerstoffarm, habe nicht gut gegessen und 50km sind bei 30° ohne Wasser zu viel, vor allem, wenn man kaum im Schatten is.
Selten oder nie zuvor habe ich mich so extrem auf Wasser gefreut. Die letzten 10 km war mein Mund so trocken, dass ich die in den Mund geflogenen fliegen weder schlucken noch ausspucken konnte. Immerhin gings kauen noch. 

Eigentlich bin ich so kaputt, dass ich bereits schlafen sollte. Aber ich wurde von Madame grad so extrem auf die Palme gebracht, dass ich mir jetzt im Keller am Boxsack die ******* aus dem Körper haue, damit ich wenigstens einschlafen kann und mir keine Gedanken machen muss. Hätte ich den Boxsack nicht, wäre ich wieder aufs Rad gestiegen...
Der Sack war ne gute Investition.

Edit:
ich kann trotzdem nicht schlafen.
Mag mir jemand gegen den Kopp haun?


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juni 2015)

Naja ohne Wasser ist es halt mies xD Hast du überhaupt noch geschwitzt am Rad?^^


----------



## Kinguin (6. Juni 2015)

Macht dich deine Freundin so aggressiv ? ^^
Hab auch mal überlegt mir einen Boxsack zuzulegen, wäre bestimmt eine sinnvolle Investition.


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Juni 2015)

Kauf dir aber einen ordentlich schweren. Habe vor paar Jahren mal einen 25 Kg schweren gekauft.
Bei der ersten Draufhau-Orgie dann gemerkt, dass er nach jedem Schlag so wegfliegt, dass ich ihn auffangen und bremsen muss


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Naja ohne Wasser ist es halt mies xD Hast du überhaupt noch geschwitzt am Rad?^^


Weiß nicht mehr. Bin froh, dass es vorbei ist.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Macht dich deine Freundin so aggressiv ? ^^
> Hab auch mal überlegt mir einen Boxsack zuzulegen, wäre bestimmt eine sinnvolle Investition.


Nein. Nur gestern. Bin aber immer noch genervt.

Man muss den Boxsack eben richtig füllen. Mit genug Sand und Kies läuft das.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Juni 2015)

Also ich muss sagen mit meinem Gewicht bin ich langsam echt zufrieden.bin jetzt 76,der Körper sieht schon wesentlich besser aus.
Ich werde den Monat noch durchziehen, und dann langsam wieder kcal hochschrauben.


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Juni 2015)

Da hat Jake Gyllenhaal aber ordentlich für seinen neuen Film zugelegt, nachdem er für Nightcrawler abgespeckt hat 

http://assets-s3.usmagazine.com/upl.../1418335905_jake-gyllenhaal-southpaw-zoom.jpg

So gerippt wäre ich auch gerne mal  Da müsste ich aber erst mal ungefähr 15% Körperfett loswerden....


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Juni 2015)

Spätestens beim Gesicht hörts dann aber auf. 

So, jetzt Fußball schauen und dabei trainieren. Das wird toll!

Übrigens habe ich mir gestern nach der Radtour 500ml Rockstar Energy gegönnt. Kurz vorm Verrecken ist das ok. Ändert ja eh nichts am Kaloriendefizit.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juni 2015)

Wie kann man sowas trinken, das Rockstar ist so süß^^


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Juni 2015)

Ich esse sonst nie Süßes. Die Hintergründe habe ich ja genannt.
War grad übrigens so verwirrt, dass ich mir kurz unsicher war, ob ich gestern oder doch vorgestern gefahren bin. Ein verspäteter Sonnenstich? 
Aber immerhin habe ich etwas Farbe bekommen.

Eben Brust und Schultern gemacht. Jetzt is "couching" angesagt.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Juni 2015)

Ich kann mir die meisten süßen Sachen nicht mehr geben, weiß auch nicht wieso,hab wohl zu lange Zeit darauf verzichtet und jetzt schmeckt sowas komisch 

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mit meinem Körperfettanteil/Körpergewicht so langsam zufrieden, will eher wieder mehr Masse - die 80 Kilo will ich mindestens knacken, frage mich aber ob ich in Kombi mit Kampfsport (3xmal die Woche) noch großartig aufbauen werde.


----------



## Ruptet (6. Juni 2015)

Ich bin den ganzen Tag am Süßzeug essen (hauptsächlich fettarme Gummisachen wie Lachgummi, Haribo etc.), ist so ne Angewohnheit seit Kindheitstagen, dafür verzichte ich auf Mahlzeiten. Gestern habe ich sogar gelesen, dass es eine Diät gibt, die nach diesem Prinzip funktioniert 
Da hats mich dann auch nimmer gewundert, das ich trotz Süßzeug Exzesse stetig abnehme.


----------



## Kurry (7. Juni 2015)

Am Ende ist nur die Kcal Bilanz entscheidend. Was gegessen wird beeinflusst nur die Qualität.


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Juni 2015)

Boah, was n perfektes Wochenende.
Heute konnte ich Ausdauer und Krafttraining zusammen durchziehen. Dem Körper merkt man die "Abwesenheit" der KH und Fette mittlerweile gar nicht mehr an.
In Sachen Körperbalance, Schnellkraft und Ausdauer hat sich einiges getan.  Bin fast unermüdlich. Mal schauen, ob ich meinem Körper noch 2-3kg weniger zumuten kann. Ich mag es nicht, wenn man die Adern am ganzen Körper zu sehr sieht, ohne dass man grad trainiert. Sixpack passt auch wieder. 
Gab nur einen kleinen Zwischenfall... Bin bei einem Sprungtritt auf dem Teppich etwas ausgerutscht und habe mit meinem Mittelfuß nicht die Boxbirne, sondern die minimale Polsterung über der Stange direkt darunter getroffen. Mein Fuß ist grad dick wie die Leute bei "Biggest Loser"!  
Wenn ich daran denke, dass das letzte Jahr nervig endete und dieses Jahr auch zunächst unter schlechten Vorzeichen stand, kann ich schon fast zufrieden sein.

Jetzt gibts 20 Minuten Gesichtssauna zum entspannen und dann eine schöne Gesichtsmaske! 
Kaum zu glauben, dass es erst 19:30 ist und ich nichts mehr zu tun habe, was mir grad nicht passt.

So, damit es hier auch angemessen endet, ein schönes Zitat:
"Lick my shiny metal ass!"


----------



## Kinguin (7. Juni 2015)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, das Wochenende war ziemlich perfekt  
Heute auch breaken gewesen im Freien (seit langem mal wieder) , hat Spaß gemacht und generell das gute Wetter spielte mit rein. ^^
Und halt ordentlich trainiert, Kraft/Ausdauer alles wunderbar abgedeckt einziges Problem, nichts für die Uni gemacht - das bereue ich wohl noch


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juni 2015)

140kg Bankdrücken zum Warmmachen? Locker...  

https://youtu.be/FJrzT8QWEsc?t=1m12s
Der Frontmann ist n heftiges Tier, aber auch schon am Stoffen. Sieht man im Video leider nicht so gut. Aber spätestens bei den Curls...


----------



## Ruptet (8. Juni 2015)

Morgen gehts nach Kroatien ans Meer, bissl schnorcheln 
Wollt zuerst Hantelbank, Langhantel+Gewicht und 2 Kurzhanteln mitnehmen aber ... ja  Jetzt nehm ich nur 2 Kurzhanteln mit, lassen sich die 8 Tage irgendwie überbrücken, die Tage aufs Training verzichten will ich nicht, jetzt wo ich wieder voll drin bin.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juni 2015)

2 Kurzhanteln? Das macht ja wahrscheinlich min. 30kg, je nach Übung. Würde ich nicht mitnehmen. 
adidas LiegestÃ?tzgriffe, AD-12231, schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

Die Allzweckwaffe. Machste die Liegestützen damit mit dem Griff 20-30cm unter den Schultern am Körper, haste auch dein Armtraining.


----------



## Ruptet (8. Juni 2015)

Die Dinger hab ich sowieso immer dabei 
Na ich würde nur meine Curl-Hanteln mitnehmen mit je 15kg, das reicht für Schulter, Arme und teilweise fürn Rücken ... für Brust ist das arg zu wenig, aber dafür hab ich die Griffe mit und für die Beine mach ich einfach mit den 30kg Kniebeugen soviele gehen, reicht um die 7-8Tage zu überbrücken.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juni 2015)

Hm, ok. Bei einer Woche ist sogar der Verzicht auf alles außer Liegestütze und Bauch ok. 

So, teste heute mal, ob ein Tag Pause fürs Bankdrücken, Bizeps und Schulterpresse gereicht hat. Bei einem 3er Split ist mir die Pause trotz täglichen Trainings irgendwie zu groß. 

Wie ich es liebe, dass man zu Hause trainieren kann. Da ein Teil der Utensilien hier im Schlafzimmer is, kann ich dabei sogar fernsehen. 
Hat übrigens gepasst. Bin befriedet.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. Juni 2015)

Moin die Herren,
hab hier schon einige Zeit mitgelesen und bin der Meinung das hier auch paar Läufer sind.

Habe Anfang des Jahres ca. 15kg abgenommen und laufe seit ca. drei Monaten regelmässig, was auch ganz gut klappt, für einen der Mitte 30 ist und nie grossartig Ausdauersport betrieben hat 

Zu den eigentlichen Fragen,
Habe mich bei einen 5km Lauf angemeldet der am Freitag ist, was sollte ich wann essen/trinken vorher um die nötige Energie zu haben?
Habe ich mir bisher nie Gedanken zu gemacht, da ich immer auf nüchternen Magen gelaufen bin, um Fett zu reduzieren ...

Und das Wetter macht mir Sorgen, für Freitag sind 25-30°C angekündigt. Bin noch nie bei solchen Temperaturen gelaufen.
Gibs da irgendwelche Ratschläge/Wissenwertes zu?


----------



## Leob12 (9. Juni 2015)

Wann startet denn der Lauf?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. Juni 2015)

Freitag 17:30


----------



## Leob12 (9. Juni 2015)

Na dann hast du ja genug Zeit, ich dachte eher so an 0800, keine Ahnung warum. 
Iss einfach Vormittag/Mittag eine Nudelpfanne, Fisch oder Karoffeln, ein gutes Frühstück und trink viel, wobei es "nur" 5 km sind, da kippst du normalerweise nicht um. 

Wenn du am Nachmittag noch etwas essen willst, dann nichts was schwer im Magen liegt^^ 

Mir persönlich war vor dem Laufen immer ein Zeitfenster von gut einer Stunde bis 1,5 Stunden groß genug, in dem ich nichts mehr gegessen habe. 
Aber mach dir da nicht so einen großen Kopf deswegen. Wenn es der erste lauf ist wird er auch nicht perfekt sein und da jeder Körper einzigartig ist, muss da jeder für sich herausfinden, was am besten ist.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. Juni 2015)

Vormittags bin ich noch arbeiten.
Aber ich ess den ganzen Tag eh mein Obst und Gemüse, viel Wasser ist auch kein Ding.

Also ich hätte mir jetzt nen Müsli 2-3h vorher reingehauen, ne halbe Std. davor noch ne Bannane und nen Energydrink. So hatte ich geplant ...

Danke schonmal für deine Tips


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juni 2015)

Ich brauche, je nachdem was ich esse, mindestens 2h Pause bevor ich laufen kann. Lieber wären mir sogar 3. Denke, das ist bei jedem anders.
Da es "nur" 5km sind, würde ich nicht anders essen als sonst. Aber auf jeden Fall Frühstück und Mittagessen mit KH füllen. Kannst dir eine Stunde vor dem Start vielleicht noch eine Banane gönnen.

Ich bin heute eine Stunde nachm Essen Fußball spielen gegangen. Idiotische Idee. Ich musste bei jedem Schritt rülpsen und konnte nicht gescheit sprinten. Aber Verzicht ist keine Option.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. Juni 2015)

Ja, es sind auch nur 5km, das stimmt wohl, hab auch keine Bedenken das nicht einigermaßen hinzubekommen, auch wenn mir die angekündigten Temperaturen die meisten Sorgen bereiten ...
Ich mach mich da wohl auch nur bisschen verrückt als "Anfänger"


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juni 2015)

Auf Temperaturen reagiert auch jeder anders. Ich laufe lieber bei 30° als bei 15°.
Letztens beim Radfahren habe ich wegen der extremen Schwüle aber auch bei den 30° kaum Luft bekommen.
Gab aber auch Zeiten zu denen ich selbst bei knapp unter 0 in kurzen Sachen gelaufen bin...

Setz dir ein Ziel und denke während des Laufens an nichts anderes! Das wird schon.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Juni 2015)

Heute einen Neuzugang gehabt, recht klein der Typ und auch recht dünn, aber man ging der ab - der hatte schon massiv Kampfsport Erfahrung.war so schnell und Technik/Kraft saß bei dem richtig.
Der hat viele von uns beim Sparring komplett überrascht ^^
Da sieht man, Pumpen ist einfach nicht alles, wie einige arrogante Hobby Pumper immer denken.


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juni 2015)

Ja, das vergessen viele, die niemals Kampsport gemacht haben.
In einer halben Sekunde hast den Fuß oder das Knie im Gesicht, wenn du verpennst. 
Solche Bewegungen gibts beim reinen Pumpen nicht. Doch schreckt der bullige Typ in der Praxis einfach mehr ab.

Trainiere momentan wieder vermehrt Tritte auf 1,90m Höhe. Mal schauen, ob ich da noch viel Spielraum nach oben habe.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Juni 2015)

Ja aber der war echt ein Berserker, hat einfach niemand mit gerechnet, das lag halt nicht nur an seiner Erscheinung, Neuzugang eben und außer unserem Trainer wusste keiner, dass er schon so viel Erfahrung hat.
Habe aber selbst auch noch einen weiten Weg vor mir, wobei ich sowieso nicht wettkampftauglich sein will.
Einfach nur für mich zur reinen Verteidigung, zum Abreagieren ()und ist halt auch eine willkommene Abwechslung.Nur Fitness würde ich halt eintönig finden auf Dauer.
Ich würde aber trotzdem noch gerne Muskelmasse aufbauen, muss mal schauen, ob ich das so mit Kampfsport und allem hinbekomme.


----------



## godless.prayer (11. Juni 2015)

Moin!

Wollte mal kurz meine kleine Sportgeschichte hier aufschreiben, wenn es euch nicht stört. Falls doch, naja, isses mir auch egal 

Hab Ende Februar 2014 mit 115kg auf 177cm angefangen, meine Ernährung umzustellen und Laufen zu gehen. Ernährung hab ich umgestellt von Fastfood auf normales Essen mit mehr Gemüse- und weniger Kohlenhydrateanteil. Sportlich hab ich angefangen mit "schnellerem" Gehen, war aber damals nach 2km schon so durch, dass ich am liebsten gestorben wäre... Nach und nach habe ich dann die Distanz auf 7-8 Kilometer erhöht. Anschließend bin ich dazu übergegangen, immer einen Kilometer zu gehen und einen zu joggen, bis ich schließlich im Juni 2014 komplett gejoggt bin. Anfangs so 2-3 Mal die Woche, im Sommer war ich jeden Tag der Woche unterwegs, mittlerweile hat sich das aber wieder bei 2-3 Mal die Woche eingependelt.

Habe innerhalb eines dreiviertel Jahres 40 Kilo abgenommen und seitdem auch das Gewicht gehalten. Vor zwei Monaten hab ich dann mal, einfach nur aus Spaß, an nem 10km Stadtlauf teilgenommen und bin mit 47:15 128. von 730 Läufern geworden. 

Von Oktober 2014 bis Mitte März 2015 bin ich auch ins Fitnessstudio gegangen, was sich aber, seitdem ich in die Stadt gezogen bin, geändert hat, da ich hier einfach noch kein Studio gefunden hab, was meinen Vorstellungen entspricht... In den großen Ketten, ist zu den Zeiten, zu denen ich gehe (17-20Uhr), einfach viel zu viel los. Außerdem rennen da lauter 16jährige rum, die die ganze Zeit an den Geräten hocken und auf ihren Handys rumtippen und nicht trainieren 

Hat jemand nen Tipp für ein FS mit angenehmem Klima in Nürnberg?


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Juni 2015)

Krasse Abnehmgeschichte! Hast du denn Probleme mit Hautlappen? Musst ja wohl oder übel haben, denn bei 40 Kg in 9 Monaten kommt das Bindegewebe vermutlich nie hinterher. Auch gerne per PN, falls es zu persönlich ist


----------



## Kinguin (11. Juni 2015)

Erstmal krasse Leistung 
Den inneren Schweinehund zu bewältigen ist immer der erste Schritt und zugleich der Schwierigste.
Und ja die Studios sind auch teilweise überfüllt, sei es von Teenies, oder auch genügend Leuten, die einfach da hingehen in der Hoffnung mit wenig Aufwand super auszusehen....

@Dustin
Schlaffe Haut wäre natürlich ein Problem, aber je nach Alter und Körpertyp nicht so schlimm, die Haut wird durch eine gute Mischung aus Krafttraining und Ausdauer wieder schön straff.
Muss man nur Geduld mitbringen - aber gut, hängt natürlich auch von dem Ausmaße des Problems ab.
Viel Trinken soll auch immer da helfen.


----------



## godless.prayer (11. Juni 2015)

Danke 

Ein Bisschen was ist da, das sieht man aber eigentlich auch nur, wenn ich mich nach vorne beuge. Hatte gedacht, dass das schlimmer aussehen wird. Hatte damals mehr Angst davor, dass ich meinem Körper mit meiner Lebensweise irreversiblen Schaden zugefügt habe. Bisher hat sich das aber nicht bewahrheitet  EKG perfekt, Blutwerte, Blutdruch und Puls gut bis sehr gut und die Gelenke und Muskeln spielen auch alle mit. Hatte zwar am Anfang ein paar Probleme (verkürzter Oberschenkelmuskel aufgrund von ständigem Sitzen und eine gereizte Sehne im Fuß, weil mein eines Bein kürzer als das andere ist und ich beim Joggen keine Einlagen getragen hab) aber die sind alle gelöst.

Den Schweinehund konnte ich überwinden, da sich damals von einen auf den anderen Tag mehr oder weniger mein komplettes Leben geändert hat und ich damit dann auch mehr Antrieb hatte, das durchzuziehen


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Juni 2015)

godless.prayer schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ein Bisschen was ist da, das sieht man aber eigentlich auch nur, wenn ich mich nach vorne beuge. Hatte gedacht, dass das schlimmer aussehen wird.
> 
> Den Schweinehund konnte ich überwinden, da sich damals von einen auf den anderen Tag mehr oder weniger mein komplettes Leben geändert hat und ich damit dann auch mehr Antrieb hatte, das durchzuziehen



Gut, dass es bei dir so glimpflich ist. Ich kenne ein paar Leute, welche ähnlich viel Gewicht in einem längeren Zeitraum verloren haben und mehrere OPs nötig hatten, weil sie so viel abgenommen haben.
Aber so ist das natürlich noch besser


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Juni 2015)

Hui, beim Tragen meiner Gewichtsweste kam ich auch auf 115kg. Kann also nachempfinden wie du dich gefühlt haben musst. 
Schön, dass du dich überwunden hast. Denn 115kg sind bei der Größe (bin auch 178) sehr, sehr viel.
Heute steht bei mir wieder Fußball auf dem Plan. Das schöne Wetter wirft alles so ein bisschen durcheinander. 
Jetzt der 2. Ausdauertag nacheinander.


----------



## Mottekus (11. Juni 2015)

126kg bei 173 war mein Höchstgewicht. Mittlerweile auf 78 runter, aber da geht noch einiges. Glückwunsch und weiter so an godless.prayer


----------



## taks (11. Juni 2015)

Heute das erste Mal seit drei Wochen wieder trainiert.
Zuerst zwei Wochen wegen einer Brustfellentzündung pausiert und dann noch eine Woche in den Ferien.

Gewicht konnte ich zwar halten, aber die Kondition hat schon abgenommen. Erstaunlich wie schnell das geht


----------



## godless.prayer (11. Juni 2015)

Mottekus schrieb:


> 126kg bei 173 war mein Höchstgewicht. Mittlerweile auf 78 runter, aber da geht noch einiges. Glückwunsch und weiter so an godless.prayer



Danke! Wie schauts bei Dir aus mit Hautlappen, wenn ich fragen darf? 

Früher war ich immer für ne viertel Stunde fix und fertig, wenn ich in unsere Wohnung im dritten Stock gelaufen bin... Jetzt merk ich danach kaum was. Versuche aber auch, Aufzüge und Rolltreppen komplett zu meiden

@taks

Hatte ne Gallenkolik im Dezember und konnte bis Mitte Januar wegen OP und Heilung nicht wirklich Sport machen... Gewicht gehalten, aber halleluja, hat ne Zeit gebraucht, bis ich wieder auf meine alten Kilometerzeiten gekommen bin


----------



## Mottekus (11. Juni 2015)

godless.prayer schrieb:


> Danke! Wie schauts bei Dir aus mit Hautlappen, wenn ich fragen darf?



bis jetzt habe ich noch keine wirklichen Probleme damit. Da ich aber gerne noch knapp 10kg runter haben möchte wird sich dann zeigen ob es sich arg verschlimmert. Ich hoffe natürlich nicht


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juni 2015)

Glaube, mein Verlangen nach Fußball ist so langsam gesättigt.
Heute bin ich irgendwie genervt, dass ich statt Fußball nicht trainiert habe.
Morgen werd ich nach der Uni direkt an die Gewichte gehen, dann hab ich das wichtigste erledigt, wenn man wieder zum Bolzplatz gerufen wird.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Juni 2015)

Eine Frage achtet hier eigentlich irgendwer auf Dinge wie langer Kopf/medialer Kopf beim Trizeps oder halt beim Bizeps auf den inneren bzw äußeren Kopf des Brachi usw?
Ich meine die Arme kann man ja nicht so isoliert trainieren, aber man findet ja schon recht viele Infos dazu.
Habe das bisher nie berücksichtigt, aber halt schon die Übungen ausgetauscht.


----------



## Ruptet (12. Juni 2015)

Nie drauf geachtet...ich finde auch man sollte aus dem ganzen keine Wissenschaft machen.

@meine 2 hanteln hier noch nicht angefasst, mutter natur hat mir steine an den strand gesandt, ca 35-45kg, wollte noch schwerere zum liften, abet die sind mit scharfen kanten übersät, habe ich mir alle aufgereiht und mach jeden Abend wenn die leute weg sind mein workout 
Durch die schlechte griffmöglichkeit geht auch jede übung zusätzlich auf die unterarme.


----------



## thunderofhate (13. Juni 2015)

@ kingu
Momentan nicht. Habe aber ein Buch, in dem die Belastungen je nach Übung mit ihrem Fokus erläutert werden.

@rupti
Haha, mit den Steinen erinnerst mich an was.
War auf Fuerte Ventura an einer recht steilen und schlecht begehbaren Stelle nen Berg wieder runter geklettert. Kurz vo Schluss hielt ich mich an nem Stein fest, der locker mein Gewicht hatte und wollte rückwärts absetzen. Auf einmal fängt der Klotz an zu rutschen und liegt auf meinem rechten Oberschenkel. Ich dachte, mir bricht das Bein gleich durch.
Habe den Stein dann mit aller Kraft aus Armen, Rücken und Schultern minimal heben und mein Bein rausziehen können und bin zur Seite gesprungen. Auf dem Weg runter hat der dann alles platt gewalzt...
Also, immer schön vorsichtig bei der Klötzchenwahl.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Juni 2015)

So noch 2 Wochen, dann kcal langsam wieder hochschrauben, bin recht zufrieden bei ca 76 Kilo jetzt und sieht insgesamt recht solide raus. ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Juni 2015)

Bin bald beim selben Körpergewicht wie du. 
Wollte meine Ernährung auch so langsam wieder umstellen. Eigentlich topfit und extrem gesund, nur der Magen streikt wegen der unkonventionellen Ernährung etwas...
Mir is morgens nachm Essen immer übel.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Bin bald beim selben Körpergewicht wie du.
> Wollte meine Ernährung auch so langsam wieder umstellen. Eigentlich topfit und extrem gesund, nur der Magen streikt wegen der unkonventionellen Ernährung etwas...
> Mir is morgens nachm Essen immer übel.



Ganz ehrlich, so toll auch Definition ist, ich will lieber noch mehr Masse.
Zu krass möchte ich natürlich nicht werden, aber mein Ziel sind 80 Kilo mindestens bei einem KFA von ca 10%.


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Juni 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, so toll auch Definition ist, ich will lieber noch mehr Masse.
> Zu krass möchte ich natürlich nicht werden, aber mein Ziel sind 80 Kilo mindestens bei einem KFA von ca 10%.


Da wär ich ja schon, aber 80kg sind für 178 allein wegen Reichweitennachteilen nicht ganz optimal. Da bringts schon mehr, wenn ich mit max 77 im Weltergewicht bin. 
Die meisten Gegner ab 84kg sind min. 10cm größer. Nicht selten auch über 190. Da könnte ich meine Trittstärke nie gescheit ausspielen.


----------



## Ruptet (16. Juni 2015)

Die harten kerle mit den verniedlichten namen 

Dann bist du ab jetzt Thundi, top wie du immer eine Geschichte parat hast 
Ja...ich hatte wirklich den perfekten Stein im Blick, als ich ihn hochheben wollte, hat mir ne Krabbe in den finger gezwickt...karma den Stein habe ich nimmer angefasst, wäre mit bestimmt auf den Kopf gefallen 

@will jetzt das Training anziehen, jeden zweiten tag umfangreicher GK läuft, aber es dauert schon ziemlich lange, hat da wer nen schönen Plan parat wenns keine Umstände macht?  Ein 2er/3er eventuell.


----------



## Kinguin (16. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Da wär ich ja schon, aber 80kg sind für 178 allein wegen Reichweitennachteilen nicht ganz optimal. Da bringts schon mehr, wenn ich mit max 77 im Weltergewicht bin.
> Die meisten Gegner ab 84kg sind min. 10cm größer. Nicht selten auch über 190. Da könnte ich meine Trittstärke nie gescheit ausspielen.



Naja ich will eh keine Wettkämpfe bestreiten, es ist die reine Selbstverteidigung sowie auch zum Abreagieren vom Alltag (und eine gute Abwechslung zu Fitness) ^^.
Ich bin btw 1,75 - trotzdem will ich die 80 Kilo mindestens knacken mit entsprechenden KFA. 
Wird aber schwierig aufzubauen neben Kampfsport.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Die harten kerle mit den verniedlichten namen
> 
> Dann bist du ab jetzt Thundi, top wie du immer eine Geschichte parat hast
> Ja...ich hatte wirklich den perfekten Stein im Blick, als ich ihn hochheben wollte, hat mir ne Krabbe in den finger gezwickt...karma den Stein habe ich nimmer angefasst, wäre mit bestimmt auf den Kopf gefallen
> ...


Nix is hart, höchstens die Schale...
Ne, so viele Geschichten gibts leider nicht. Das war eben die einzige, die ich mit Steinen in Verbindung bringe.

Momentan kann ich dir leider mit einem Plan nicht weiter helfen, sorry. Bis auf Grundübungen liegt der Fokus bei mir grad ganz woanders.
Außerdem war die letzte Woche komplett betrachtet nicht so ertragreich. Heute musste ich mich auch irgendwie zum Training zwingen, weil die Motivation fehlte. Vorerst keine Besserung in Sicht.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Naja ich will eh keine Wettkämpfe bestreiten, es ist die reine Selbstverteidigung sowie auch zum Abreagieren vom Alltag (und eine gute Abwechslung zu Fitness) ^^.
> Ich bin btw 1,75 - trotzdem will ich die 80 Kilo mindestens knacken mit entsprechenden KFA.
> Wird aber schwierig aufzubauen neben Kampfsport.


Wenn man ein bestimmtes Niveau erreicht hat, kann man natürlich immer schlechter kombinieren und in jedem Bereich immer noch besser werden. Da muss man eben schauen, was einem wichtiger ist.
Schnellkraft, Technik und Ausdauer stehen im Kampfsport ja  mehr im Fokus als pure Kraft.


----------



## Ruptet (16. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Nix is hart, höchstens die Schale...
> Ne, so viele Geschichten gibts leider nicht. Das war eben die einzige, die ich mit Steinen in Verbindung bringe.
> 
> Momentan kann ich dir leider mit einem Plan nicht weiter helfen, sorry. Bis auf Grundübungen liegt der Fokus bei mir grad ganz woanders.
> Außerdem war die letzte Woche komplett betrachtet nicht so ertragreich. Heute musste ich mich auch irgendwie zum Training zwingen, weil die Motivation fehlte. Vorerst keine Besserung in Sicht.



Meine Rede  war auch nicht ernst gemeint.
Alles klar, trotzdem danke, ich schau einfach mal wie ich mit dem GK jeden zweiten Tag klar komme. Ich leg jetzt, nach 800km Fahrt, auch direkt los, kanns kaum erwarten mich nach Steinchen drücken wieder auf die Bank zu legen


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Juni 2015)

Irgendwie bin ich grad etwas verwirrt.
Ich ernähre mich recht salzarm und bis auf die Reduzierung von KH und Fetten auch überall im Bereich von empfohlenen Richtwerten.

Habe grad meinen Blutdruck gemessen und der war irgendwie "etwas" hoch. 190/88 bei einem Puls von 54.
Bleibt der Blutdruck nach dem Training länger oben als der Puls? Der Wert an sich ist alles andere als gesund. Kippe ich hier gleich vom Stuhl?
Etwas komisch fühle ich mich schon. 

edit:
Ich glaube, ich sollte das mal beobachten. Eventuell ist das auch der Grund dafür, dass ich nie länger als 4h schlafen kann...


----------



## Ruptet (16. Juni 2015)

Blutdruck ist immer so ne Sache, was ich weiß, ist er in den meisten Fällen ohne erkenntliche Ursache zu hoch/niedrig/sonstwas, einfach weils soviele, nicht organische, Ursachen haben kann. (Psyche sonstwas)
Aber bevor ich mich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehne, lieber auf unseren angehenden Mediziner warten
Bei mir ists auch komisch ... grade gemessen Training - 124 zu 63 Puls 108 /// Ruhe - 94 zu 50 Puls 90, habe dabei aber genau garkeine Beschwerden...war deswegen auch beim Arzt, der konnte nichts feststellen.

Meinst du mit komisch fühlen, dir geht es schlecht oder du fühlst dich, wegen deinem gesunden Lebensstil und trotzdem hohen Blutdruck, verarscht ? Wenns dir schlecht geht, dann sowieso ab zum Arzt.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Juni 2015)

Normalerweise habe ich ganz normalen Blutdruck. Der erste Wert ist nun aber bei 190 statt 120...
Das ist irgendwie schon ne krasse Abweichung. 



Ruptet schrieb:


> Meinst du mit komisch fühlen, dir geht es schlecht oder du fühlst dich, wegen deinem gesunden Lebensstil und trotzdem hohen Blutdruck, verarscht ? Wenns dir schlecht geht, dann sowieso ab zum Arzt.


Habe irgendwie so nen starken Druck und Wärmegefühl im oberen Rücken.
Außerdem schmerzen die Gefäße in beiden Unterarmen und ich krieg keinen starken Griff hin. Die Hände sind total schlapp.
Bekomme meine Fingerhantel nichma ansatzweise zusammengedrückt. Fühle mich schon fast beim Halten der 2l Flasche überfordert...


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Blutdruck ist immer so ne Sache, was ich weiß, ist er in den meisten Fällen ohne erkenntliche Ursache zu hoch/niedrig/sonstwas, einfach weils soviele, nicht organische, Ursachen haben kann. (Psyche sonstwas)
> Aber bevor ich mich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehne, lieber auf unseren angehenden Mediziner warten



Sie haben geläutet?  Ja, Bluthochdruck ist eine häufige Erkrankung und kann viele Ursachen haben.
Der systolische Wert erhöht sich bei Belastung mehr als der diastolische Wert und der systolische Wert lässt sich durch Herz-Kreislauf-Training in gewissem Maße auch senken.
Ist quasi ein Wert für die Auswurfkraft des Herzens.

Der diastolische Wert ist die Grundlast, welche im diastolischen System herrscht. Der diastolische Druck wird durch das Blutvolumen und die Elastizität der Arterien erzeugt.
Wenn die Arterien im Laufe des Lebens verkalken (Arteriosklerose), dann steigt zuerst dauerhaft der diastolische Druck und dann auch der systolische Druck irgendwann.



Ruptet schrieb:


> Bei mir ists auch komisch ... grade gemessen Training - 124 zu 63 Puls 108 /// Ruhe - 94 zu 50 Puls 90, habe dabei aber genau garkeine Beschwerden...war deswegen auch beim Arzt, der konnte nichts feststellen.



Dein diastolischer Wert ist schon ein wenig niedrig, aber lieber zu niedrig als zu hoch 




Ruptet schrieb:


> Meinst du mit komisch fühlen, dir geht es schlecht oder du fühlst dich, wegen deinem gesunden Lebensstil und trotzdem hohen Blutdruck, verarscht ? Wenns dir schlecht geht, dann sowieso ab zum Arzt.



Meist spürt man ja schon relativ gut, wenn etwas mit dem eigenen Körper nicht stimmt. Lieber einmal zu oft zum Arzt gehen, als einmal zu wenig.



@thunder:
Ja, dein systolischer Blutdruck ist definitiv zu hoch.  Vor allem, da du ja körperlich sehr fit bist. Aber das muss ein Arzt  abklären.
Und dem Arzt bitte nichts, aber auch gar nichts  verschweigen. Bringt euch beiden nichts, wenn du irgendetwas weglässt,  weil du denkst, dass es nicht wichtig wäre


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Juni 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Meist spürt man ja schon relativ gut, wenn etwas mit dem eigenen Körper nicht stimmt. Lieber einmal zu oft zum Arzt gehen, als einmal zu wenig.
> @thunder:
> Ja, dein systolischer Blutdruck ist definitiv zu hoch.  Vor allem, da du ja körperlich sehr fit bist. Aber das muss ein Arzt  abklären.
> Und dem Arzt bitte nichts, aber auch gar nichts  verschweigen. Bringt euch beiden nichts, wenn du irgendetwas weglässt,  weil du denkst, dass es nicht wichtig wäre


Ich gehöre zu der Fraktion, die erst zum Arzt geht, wenn sie halbtot ist...
Aber wieso sollte ich ihm etwas verschweigen? Das wäre ja wie wenn ein Mandant bei uns in der Kanzlei etwas verschweigt, was dann erst vor Gericht rauskommt. Unangenehm!

Geht man mit sowas zum Hausarzt? Habe gar keinen.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Wenn man ein bestimmtes Niveau erreicht hat, kann man natürlich immer schlechter kombinieren und in jedem Bereich immer noch besser werden. Da muss man eben schauen, was einem wichtiger ist.
> Schnellkraft, Technik und Ausdauer stehen im Kampfsport ja  mehr im Fokus als pure Kraft.



Ja da muss ich mal schauen, wie es aussieht mit Masse aufbauen, aktuell mache ich Kampfsport 3x und Fitness 3x die Woche,vllt schraube ich Kampfsport zurück um eine Einheit.

Apropo Arzt, ich muss auch mal wieder.das letzte mal ist wohl eine Ewigkeit her- und ja der Hausarzt wäre da die erste Anlaufstelle, ansonsten musst du dir einen suchen.
Finde aber nur 4h am Stück schlafen klingt auch ziemlich unschön.


----------



## Ruptet (17. Juni 2015)

Wie gerufen 

Erst zum Arzt gehen wenn man halbtot ist, da sind wir wohl Leidensgenossen. Hör immer auf dein inneres, ich bin mir sicher, dass du bist noch einer dieser Menschen, die genug Körpergefühl dafür haben.
Der Hausarzt ist immer die erste Anlaufstelle, der leitet dich dann mit ner Diagnose zum jeweiligen Spezialisten weiter.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Juni 2015)

@Dustin 
Da du Ahnung von der Materie hast, ich meine einer der Ursachen wäre halt die Ernährung, und zwar wenn man sich auf Dauer zu fettig ernährt, also viel Fleisch usw.
Stimmt das eigentlich wirklich? - habe dazu mal was gelesen irgendwo.


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu der Fraktion, die erst zum Arzt geht, wenn sie halbtot ist...
> Aber wieso sollte ich ihm etwas verschweigen? Das wäre ja wie wenn ein Mandant bei uns in der Kanzlei etwas verschweigt, was dann erst vor Gericht rauskommt. Unangenehm!
> 
> Geht man mit sowas zum Hausarzt? Habe gar keinen.



Du glaubst gar nicht, was die Leute alles nicht erzählen, weil sie es für unwichtig halten oder auch weil sie sich schämen etc. 
Es gibt auch Patienten, denen muss man wirklich jede kleine Info aus der Nase ziehen.
Jo, Hausarzt. Einfach nach einer allgemeinmedizinischen Praxis suchen und fragen ob sie noch einen Termin freihaben und noch einen neuen Patienten aufnehmen.




Ruptet schrieb:


> Wie gerufen
> 
> Erst zum Arzt gehen wenn man halbtot ist, da sind wir wohl Leidensgenossen. Hör immer auf dein inneres, ich bin mir sicher, dass du bist noch einer dieser Menschen, die genug Körpergefühl dafür haben.
> Der Hausarzt ist immer die erste Anlaufstelle, der leitet dich dann mit ner Diagnose zum jeweiligen Spezialisten weiter.



Genau, der Hausarzt schaut sich das an und überweist dich dann zu einem Spezialisten. In dem Fall zum Internisten bzw. Kardiologen.




Kinguin schrieb:


> @Dustin
> Da du Ahnung von der Materie hast, ich meine einer der Ursachen wäre halt die Ernährung, und zwar wenn man sich auf Dauer zu fettig ernährt, also viel Fleisch usw.
> Stimmt das eigentlich wirklich? - habe dazu mal was gelesen irgendwo.



Fleisch an sich, je nachdem welches, hat ja nicht sooo viel Fett. Wie immer macht die Dosis das Gift.
Aber ja, fettreiche Ernährung, Rauchen, Bewegungsmangel, zu hoher Cholesterinspiegel etc. sind eher nicht so gut für die Gefäßgesundheit.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Juni 2015)

Was ist Fett? 



Kinguin schrieb:


> Ja da muss ich mal schauen, wie es aussieht mit Masse aufbauen, aktuell mache ich Kampfsport 3x und Fitness 3x die Woche,vllt schraube ich Kampfsport zurück um eine Einheit.
> 
> Apropo Arzt, ich muss auch mal wieder.das letzte mal ist wohl eine Ewigkeit her- und ja der Hausarzt wäre da die erste Anlaufstelle, ansonsten musst du dir einen suchen.
> Finde aber nur 4h am Stück schlafen klingt auch ziemlich unschön.


Ja, einfach schauen, dass es dir am besten passt.

Noch nerviger als zum Arzt zu gehen ist nur, sich einen Arzt suchen zu müssen.
Zuvor hatte ich mal Probleme, dass ich kaum einschlafen konnte. Selbst wenn ich am Tag ausgelastet war, lag ich 5-6 Stunden schlaflos im Bett.
Dagegen ist mein nun halbwegs zügiges Einschlafen, das dann auch meistens für 4h hält, noch relativ angenehm. Da liegt man dann halt nur im Anschluss dumm rum.



Ruptet schrieb:


> Wie gerufen
> 
> Erst zum Arzt gehen wenn man halbtot ist, da sind wir wohl Leidensgenossen. Hör immer auf dein inneres, ich bin mir sicher, dass du bist noch einer dieser Menschen, die genug Körpergefühl dafür haben.
> Der Hausarzt ist immer die erste Anlaufstelle, der leitet dich dann mit ner Diagnose zum jeweiligen Spezialisten weiter.


Ach, die meisten wissen gar nicht, was der eigene Körper so alles aushalten kann. Ich bin da eigentlich wenig zimperlich. Denke auch nicht, dass sich meine Wahrnehmung diesbezüglich auf einmal schlagartig verändert haben könnte.



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Fleisch an sich, je nachdem welches, hat ja nicht sooo viel Fett. Wie immer macht die Dosis das Gift.
> Aber ja, fettreiche Ernährung, Rauchen, Bewegungsmangel, zu hoher Cholesterinspiegel etc. sind eher nicht so gut für die Gefäßgesundheit.


Da müssten meine Gefäße ja in bester Verfassung sein. Also hat doch die Rübe einen Knacks.
Sollte ich da etwa meine Abstinenz aufgeben und jeden Abend auf ein Glas Rotwein zurückgreifen?


----------



## Ruptet (17. Juni 2015)

Soll ja gut fürs Herz sein 
Klar hält der menschliche Körper vieles aus, es sind aber meist die kleinen, unscheinbaren Dinge, die einen zerstören.


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Was ist Fett?
> 
> Da müssten meine Gefäße ja in bester Verfassung sein. Also hat doch die Rübe einen Knacks.
> Sollte ich da etwa meine Abstinenz aufgeben und jeden Abend auf ein Glas Rotwein zurückgreifen?



Einfach mal vom Arzt durchchecken lassen  Mehr kann man da nicht raten.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Juni 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Einfach mal vom Arzt durchchecken lassen  Mehr kann man da nicht raten.


Bisher dachte ich immer, dass man mit Sonnenschein und noch mehr Sport die Dopaminausschüttung so manipulieren kann, dass man keine weitere Behandlung nötig hat.
Blöd nur, dass man sich wohl irgendwann an die Dosis gewöhnt und dann die meiste Zeit auf Entzug ist. Komisches Belohnungssystem.

Dein ungebrochenes Vertrauen in Ärzte finde ich übrigens sehr inspirierend. So lange aber die Behandlung von Symptomen und nicht die Ursachenforschung im Vordergrund steht, bin ich da etwas skeptischer. Zu oft vertraut man da Hexal oder Bayer, die langfristig wohl wenig bringen.
So verhielt es sich bei mir anfangs auch im Bezug aufs Vertrauen in unser ausgeklügeltes Rechtssystem. Vor dem Staatsexamen sehe ich das mittlerweile anders. Unglaublich unter was für Schurken man im eigenen Studiengang sitzt. 

Morgen steht bei mir übrigens wieder Fußball auf dem Plan.
Und jetzt heißt es ins Bettchen, damit ich gegen 6 topfit aufstehen kann.  

Eine erholsame Nacht, die Herrschaften!


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Dein ungebrochenes Vertrauen in Ärzte finde ich übrigens sehr inspirierend. So lange aber die Behandlung von Symptomen und nicht die Ursachenforschung im Vordergrund steht, bin ich da etwas skeptischer. Zu oft vertraut man da Hexal oder Bayer, die langfristig wohl wenig bringen.



Ich weiß nicht, wo du da ein ungebrochenes Vertrauen herausliest, aber lass dir sagen, dass ich das nicht komplett habe 
Dafür hab ich schon zu oft miese Notärzte/Hausärzte etc. bei der Arbeit gesehen (arbeite neben dem Studium im Rettungsdienst).
Ich seh das vielleicht etwas lockerer mit dem "zum Arzt gehen", weil ich zumindest halbwegs erkenne, ob der Arzt an mir pfuschen will oder nicht 
Allein schon die Tatsache, dass viele Ärtze einem ein Antibiotikum verschreiben, obwohl man eine virale Erkrankung hat (grippaler Infekt etc.), sollte einem zu denken geben. 
Aber genug des OT nun


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Juni 2015)

Verzeih mir die kleine Übertreibung. Vielleicht wollte ich nur etwas sticheln. 

Übrigens habe ich mit Frühsport aufgehört. Sollte ich mir vielleicht wieder angewöhnen. Da findet man meistens viel energischer in den Tag, vor allem als Morgenmuffel.
5 Minuten Seilspringen, Situps und Liegestützen reichten ja schon.

So Affe Käfig, Wärter tot.

Edit: 
Blutdruck heuten morgen: 127/60 Puls 52... 
Mal schauen, ob der Körper nur abends verrückt spielt.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Juni 2015)

So, komme grad vom Fußball. Haben seit 17:00 mit kleinen Unterbrechungen gespielt und zwischendurch paar 100m Sprints gemacht. Meine Waden brennen wie Sau, ich habe mir relativ früh die rechte Leiste etwas gezerrt und trotzdem weiter gespielt und zum Schluss einen Ball aus 2m Entfernung gegen das Rechte ** bekommen. 
Heute nur ein paar Paranüsse und ein Eiweißshake mit Quark zu mir genommen. Gleich kommt das zweite.
Bin also mindestens mit 2000kcal im Defizit. Machen ~250g verbranntes Fett an diesem Tag. Aber im Gegensatz zu gestern Abend gehts mir gut.

Meine Feststellung:
Das ist mal richtig krass wie sehr man im Antritt zulegt, wenn man etwas leichter ist. Ich war ja vorher nicht der Langsamste, aber mittlerweile nehme ich selbst flotten Fußballern im Sprint bei 4 Schritten mindestens einen ab.  Nur die Sprintausdauer fehlt so ein kleines bisschen... Ab gut 30m wächst der Vorsprung nicht mehr richtig und spätestens ab 75m verliere ich etwas. Reicht aber immer noch um die 100m souverän mit knapp über 11 Sekunden zu laufen. Und doch ist man damit schlechter als fast jede deutsche 100m-Sprinterin.


----------



## Kinguin (18. Juni 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es nicht so toll so wenig zu essen - aber wenn es klappt bei dir wieso nicht ?^^
Ich wäre halt schlecht gelaunt,aber ich denke mal das war jetzt auch mal ein radikal Fall bei dir.

Heute Sparring gemacht , man bin ich tot und meine Beine tuen schon gut weh,morgen wird es wohl noch schlimmer


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Juni 2015)

It's just a phase.
Wird natürlich nicht ewig so weiter gehen. 77kg werden wohl die Grenze sein.
Ich schrieb ja mal, dass ich das niemandem empfehlen kann, aber der Körper hat sich mittlerweile wohl doch dran gewöhnt.
Stimmungsschwankungen und schleche Laune hatte ich auch bei der normalen Ernährung. 

Morgen gibts für mich nichts, wo man die Beine nutzt. Habe die Leiste wohl doch stärker geschrottet als ich zunächst dachte. Total unnötig, aber man kann natürlich nicht einfach aufhören, weil das Ego es nicht zulässt.
Jetzt hoffe ich mal auf die Wunderheilung wie letztens mitm Rücken... Naja, wirds diesma aber nicht geben. 
Extrem dämlich.


----------



## Hänschen (18. Juni 2015)

Ich habe erfahren dass wenn man zulange eine 40%-ige Unterkalorien-Diät über eine längere Zeit macht es zu Knochenschwund kommen soll ... hoffentlich bin ich wegen meiner 10-Wochen-Intervall-Diät nicht davon betroffen 

Aber das wirklich beunruhigend Neue ist dass mir auffiel dass meine Darmtätigkeit während der 1600-Kalorien-Diät sehr stark nachliess - Stuhl gab es nur so alle 3 Tage und dann halt am Wochenende nach der "Völlephase".

Dazu habe ich im Nachhinein gelesen dass der Darm nur richtig arbeitet wenn er einen Reiz von innen erhält also ausgefüllt ist ... ich habe gemerkt dass nichtmal 2000 Kalorien dafür reichen sondern ich muss nun mit 2200 Kalorien fahren damit ich nahezu täglich Stuhl habe.
Aber es scheint dass ich trotzdem noch abnehme, auch wenn es nur ein halbes Kilo pro Monat wäre würde das reichen für die letzten Kilos.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube, die Knochen sind das allerletzte was abgebaut wird  


Zum Thema Abnehmen ohne Stuhl:  
Prinzipiell nicht möglich,  physikalisch gesehen musst du mehr abkoten als essen um Gewicht zu verlieren. Mit kleiner Ungenauigkeit für Zunahme und Verlust diverser Flüssigkeiten.


----------



## Hitman-47 (18. Juni 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Abnehmen ohne Stuhl:
> Prinzipiell nicht möglich,  physikalisch gesehen musst du mehr abkoten als essen um Gewicht zu verlieren. Mit kleiner Ungenauigkeit für Zunahme und Verlust diverser Flüssigkeiten.



Prinzipiell schon möglich, nur nicht wirklich gesund, angenommen du würdest gar nichts mehr essen, man hätte keinen Stuhlgang mehr aber man nimmt trotzdem ab. Denn, wir erinnern uns, wir atmen Sauerstoff (O2) ein und atmen Kohlendioxid (CO2) aus, wenn man beispielsweise Fett abbaut werden die Abbaufragmente nicht über den Darm ausgeschieden sondern schlichtweg ausgeatmet, auch wenn's etwas komisch vorzustellen ist


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juni 2015)

Sicher, dass alles darüber abgeführt wird?

Außerdem würde das immer noch bedeuten, dass du überhaupt nichts mehr isst


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu der Fraktion, die erst zum Arzt geht, wenn sie halbtot ist...



Wenn man "Leistungssport" betreibt wäre es sicherlich nicht verkehrt sich mal Vorsorglich kontrollieren zu lassen.
Vllt. könnte durch einen entdeckten Vitaminmangel noch mehr "rausgeholt" werden 


PS: Wie werde ich meinen inneren Schweinehund los?


----------



## Hitman-47 (18. Juni 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Sicher, dass alles darüber abgeführt wird?



Beim Fettabbau wird wirklich fast alles als CO2 losgeworden (wen es genau interessiert, über die Beta-Oxidation werden die Fettsäuren zu Acetyl-Coenzym A abgebaut und das wird im Citratzyklus dann vollkommen zu CO2 und Wasser verstoffwechselt...aber das ganze geht jetzt doch sehr in die Biochemie rein  ). Laut diversen Internetquellen werden 84% der Fettmasse als CO2 ausgeatmet und 16% als Wasser ausgeschieden. Und das ist beim Fettabbau prinzipiell immer so, egal ob man normal isst oder nicht. Wobei das gar nichts essen, da sind wir uns wohl alle einig, ziemlich ungesund ist.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Juni 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Wenn man "Leistungssport" betreibt wäre es sicherlich nicht verkehrt sich mal Vorsorglich kontrollieren zu lassen.
> Vllt. könnte durch einen entdeckten Vitaminmangel noch mehr "rausgeholt" werden
> 
> 
> PS: Wie werde ich meinen inneren Schweinehund los?


Unter Vitaminmangel leide ich sicherlich nicht. Darauf achte ich schon gründlich.
Erschieß den Hund, dann bist du ihn für immer los. 

Abgesehen von meiner reudzierten Kalorienaufnahme gibt es keine Einränkungen.
Ich schrieb ja, dass ich mich extrem gut fühle. Nur der Kopf macht manchmal Probleme. Aber je beschäftiger man ist, desto weniger hat man nachzudenken. Alles wieder gut!


----------



## Kinguin (18. Juni 2015)

Es ist schon merkwürdig ,als ich vor 2 Jahren anfing mit Fitness/Ernährung,hatte ich wenig Spaß und Motivation.
Nur irgendwie habe ich mich trotzdem mehr in die Materie reingearbeitet,und dann kam so das Interesse und ich hielt durch.
Heute kann ich gar nicht mehr ohne,fast schon eine Sucht 
Trotzdem mache ich andere Sportarten noch gerne,man braucht eben Abwechslung ,aber mich zu motivieren ,damit habe ich meistens keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Juni 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Es ist schon merkwürdig ,als ich vor 2 Jahren anfing mit Fitness/Ernährung,hatte ich wenig Spaß und Motivation.
> Nur irgendwie habe ich mich trotzdem mehr in die Materie reingearbeitet,und dann kam so das Interesse und ich hielt durch.
> Heute kann ich gar nicht mehr ohne,fast schon eine Sucht
> Trotzdem mache ich andere Sportarten noch gerne,man braucht eben Abwechslung ,aber mich zu motivieren ,damit habe ich meistens keine Probleme mehr.


Ach, am Ende gehts allen nur um die Dopaminausschüttung und Sport ist die Droge... Romantik beendet. 
Bei mir kam dieses Jahr irgendwie nur der Waschbrett-Fetisch dazu. Keine Ahnung, wieso ich vorher freiwillig darauf verzichtet habe.

Bei Mädels will man ja irgendwie auch, dass sie etwas für ihre Kurven tun. Vor allem Bankdrücken hilft denen wesentlich mehr als nur diese Bauch, Beine, Po Übungen.
Woanders solls erst recht nicht hängen. Aber davon abgesehen ist das Äußere natürlich nicht so wichtig... manchmal... 

Wehe mir erzählt gleich jemand, dass ich hier vor paar Seiten was anderes gesagt habe. Hormonelle Schwankungen sind nicht nur Damen vorbehalten.


----------



## Kinguin (18. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ach, am Ende gehts allen nur um die Dopaminausschüttung und Sport ist die Droge... Romantik beendet.
> Bei mir kam dieses Jahr irgendwie nur der Waschbrett-Fetisch dazu. Keine Ahnung, wieso ich vorher freiwillig darauf verzichtet habe.
> Bei Mädels will man ja irgendwie auch, dass sie etwas für ihre Kurven tun. Vor allem Bankdrücken hilft denen wesentlich mehr als nur diese Bauch, Beine, Po Übungen.
> Woanders solls erst recht nicht hängen. Aber davon abgesehen ist das Äußere natürlich nicht so wichtig... manchmal...
> Wehe mir erzählt gleich jemand, dass ich hier vor paar Seiten was anderes gesagt habe. Hormonelle Schwankungen sind nicht nur Damen vorbehalten.



Ich wollte grade sagen... war da nicht irgendwas   Du hast doch eine Freundin,spielt ja für dich keine so große Rolle von daher ^^

Ja stimmt grade das darf nicht hängen,Form  ist einfach wichtiger als nur Größe aber gut sieht jeder anders.
Habe ja schonmal gesagt,Kurven sollten es schon sein also halt eine Lady,soll jetzt auch nicht zu übertrieben sein.
Wobei ich sagen muss,Fitnesssport soll sie gar nicht extrem betreiben - alle Hobbys sollen sich nicht überschneiden,Tanzen hätte aber schon was 

PS: 
Ich will mittlerweile massiver werden,als ich angefangen habe wollte ich nur bisschen Muskelmasse.
Aber mittlerweile möchte ich eben noch mehr (  ),wobei ich natürlich auch kein Hardcore Bodybuilder sein will - aber soll schon mehr sein als das was man oft am Strand sieht.Bauch ist für mich stramm wichtig,mehr muss es nicht sein ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juni 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> PS:
> Ich will mittlerweile massiver werden,als ich angefangen habe wollte ich nur bisschen Muskelmasse.
> Aber mittlerweile möchte ich eben noch mehr



Pass auf was du dir wünschst, sonst geht es dir wie mir  

Elendig lange auf 75-78Kg rumgehangen, egal wieviel Sport ich gemacht oder wieviel ich gegessen habe.  Sport abgesetzt -> BAMM, 95-100Kg. Und dabei trotzdem zu viele Muskeln verloren  
Aber ich werd mich mal wieder dranmachen. 

Ist schwierig, den Körper umzugewöhnen. Und das auch noch gut kontrolliert.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Juni 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich wollte grade sagen... war da nicht irgendwas   Du hast doch eine Freundin,spielt ja für dich keine so große Rolle von daher ^^
> 
> Ja stimmt grade das darf nicht hängen,Form  ist einfach wichtiger als nur Größe aber gut sieht jeder anders.
> Habe ja schonmal gesagt,Kurven sollten es schon sein also halt eine Lady,soll jetzt auch nicht zu übertrieben sein.
> ...


Die blauäugige Phase ist vorbei. Nun bin ich an der Reihe mit dem "Anstrengend-sein". 
Zumindest fürs Sixpack habe ich mich ihretwegen extrem reingehangen, auch wenn sie es "anscheinend" gar nicht mag. Mir Wurst. Jetzt isses da. Soll sie schauen, was sie damit macht.

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, habe ich das Gefühl, dass es einfach manche Tage gibt, an denen man etwas primitiver und ursprünglicher drauf ist als sonst. Da findse die billige Asi-Tante im Mini in der Bahn auf einma doch aufregend und erwiderst das Zwinkern mit einem Posieren. Solang das Hirn dem Primaten im Kopf nicht vollkommen nachgibt, ist das aber halbwegs ok... (Habe ich das gesagt? Hilfe!) 

Massiver wird man mit der Zeit. Sowas braucht eben schon Jahre oder man nimmt einen etwas höheren KF-Anteil in Kauf.

@  Stryke7
Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Ruptet (18. Juni 2015)

Also ich kenn paar Mädels die "Fitness" machen ... mit denen kann man kaum noch was machen, dauernd labern die von ihrem Squats, ihrer Haltung, ihren Wiederholungen, ihrem Gewicht, ihrem Po...generell der ganze Fitnessscheiß... zum kotzen 
Für mich einer der härtesten Abturns unserer Zeit, neben dem Selfie- und Mitteilungswahn der moderne.
Ich hab noch nie von sowas geredet, außer jemand hat mich wirklich darauf angesprochen.


----------



## Kinguin (18. Juni 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Pass auf was du dir wünschst, sonst geht es dir wie mir
> Elendig lange auf 75-78Kg rumgehangen, egal wieviel Sport ich gemacht oder wieviel ich gegessen habe.  Sport abgesetzt -> BAMM, 95-100Kg. Und dabei trotzdem zu viele Muskeln verloren
> Aber ich werd mich mal wieder dranmachen.
> Ist schwierig, den Körper umzugewöhnen. Und das auch noch gut kontrolliert.



Ach was,ich bin 1,75 groß und wiege nur 75 Kilo bei ca 11% KFA,da geht noch viel mehr und mein Ziel sind halt 80 Kilo mindestens bei 8-10% KFA.
Sport absetzen werde ich wohl erst wenn mein Körper/Verstand nicht mehr kann - also dauert das noch ^^



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Die blauäugige Phase ist vorbei. Nun bin ich an der Reihe mit dem "Anstrengend-sein".
> Zumindest fürs Sixpack habe ich mich ihretwegen extrem reingehangen, auch wenn sie es "anscheinend" gar nicht mag. Mir Wurst. Jetzt isses da. Soll sie schauen, was sie damit macht.
> Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, habe ich das Gefühl, dass es einfach manche Tage gibt, an denen man etwas primitiver und ursprünglicher drauf ist als sonst. Da findse die billige Asi-Tante im Mini in der Bahn auf einma doch aufregend und erwiderst das Zwinkern mit einem Posieren. Solang das Hirn dem Primaten im Kopf nicht vollkommen nachgibt, ist das aber halbwegs ok... (Habe ich das gesagt? Hilfe!)
> Massiver wird man mit der Zeit. Sowas braucht eben schon Jahre oder man nimmt einen etwas höheren KF-Anteil in Kauf.?



Schon komisch,da denkt man Frauen stehen immer auf sowas,naja kann sie zumindest angeben vor ihren Freundinnen xd
Und was solche Gedanken betrifft,ist sogar manchmal normal.
Wenn man mit jemanden zusammen ist,und die Beziehung schon zum Alltag gehört und man auch die Fehler des Partners kennt,dann wirkt jemand komplett Neues einfach attraktiver.
Oder ganz simpel,die Frau war einfach geil  Ich meine es ist bewiesen,dass viele Männer und Frauen oft Fantasien mit anderen haben trotz Beziehung,muss man eben Kontrolle bewahren.Wobei ich bei Asi Tante immer an diese Frauen denke,die wie Männer reden und sowas finde ich einfach .... 
Und ja ich weiß ,ich bin aber ungeduldig,einmal Blut geleckt und ich komme nicht mehr los 



Ruptet schrieb:


> Also ich kenn paar Mädels die "Fitness" machen ... mit denen kann man kaum noch was machen, dauernd labern die von ihrem Squats, ihrer Haltung, ihren Wiederholungen, ihrem Gewicht, ihrem Po...generell der ganze Fitnessscheiß... zum kotzen
> Für mich einer der härtesten Abturns unserer Zeit, neben dem Selfie- und Mitteilungswahn der moderne.
> Ich hab noch nie von sowas geredet, außer jemand hat mich wirklich darauf angesprochen.



Das würde mich auch nerven,wie gesagt Sport sollte sein aber ich glaube eine Fitness Partnerin würde ich auch nicht wollen.
Wobei du vllt auch einfach Pech hast - gibt immer "Freaks".
Und ich finde diesen Selfie/Facebook/Instagram/Photoshop Wahn viel schlimmer.....


----------



## Ruptet (18. Juni 2015)

Ich kenn auch einige Frauen, die an ihrem Freund lieber einen Bierbauch sehen als ein Sixpack  Einstimmige Meinung dazu "viel bequemer".
Eine hat mit ihrem Freund Schluss gemacht, als er auf ihre Frage "wollen wir was essen gehen ?" antwortete "will auf 8% Körperfett runterkommen"  (Die Beziehung war vorbelastet wegen dem Wahn vom Freund)

Ja Freaks gibt es immer.


----------



## Ruptet (18. Juni 2015)

@Doppelpost


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Juni 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Schon komisch,da denkt man Frauen stehen immer auf sowas,naja kann sie zumindest angeben vor ihren Freundinnen xd
> Und was solche Gedanken betrifft,ist sogar manchmal normal.
> Wenn man mit jemanden zusammen ist,und die Beziehung schon zum Alltag gehört und man auch die Fehler des Partners kennt,dann wirkt jemand komplett Neues einfach attraktiver.
> Oder ganz simpel,die Frau war einfach geil  Ich meine es ist bewiesen,dass viele Männer und Frauen oft Fantasien mit anderen haben trotz Beziehung,muss man eben Kontrolle bewahren.Wobei ich bei Asi Tante immer an diese Frauen denke,die wie Männer reden und sowas finde ich einfach ....
> Und ja ich weiß ,ich bin aber ungeduldig,einmal Blut geleckt und ich komme nicht mehr los


Abgesehen davon, dass es subjektiv ist, kommt es natürlich auch sehr stark aufs Alter an. Irgendwann merkt man, dass Äußerlichkeiten eigentlich nur sehr kurzfristig reizen können.
Da Madame reifer ist, juckts sie nicht so. Sie meint mein Äußeres und Geld zögen normalerweise nur dumme Weiber an. Ein Glück, dass ich manchmal etwas Charakter habe und erst in 5 Jahren mit Geld um mich schmeißen kann. Nur heute ist eben Primatentag. 
Und ne, Alltag is hier gar nichts und ich bezweifel, dass das bei uns jemals so werden könnte... Andererseits sind wir manchmal sehr anstrengend und ich ein Riesendickkopf.
Ne, Fantasien gibts nicht. Bin monogam und treu und würde es bei jedem Angebot bleiben. Da könnten selbst Bar Refaeli und Adriana Lima sich anbieten. (Obwohl das schon die härteste Nuss überhaupt wäre) Wer zu seinen Prinzipien nicht steht, der hat keine.

Mit Asitante meinte ich eigentlich eine Frau um die 30, die sich billig kleidet... und über gut einsehbare optische Reize verfügt. Sich quasi gradzu zum Paaren anbietet. 

Die meisten Leute, mit denen man sich unterhält, trainieren dann am Ende aber doch oft nur für das andere Geschlecht. Um sie irgendwie zu beeindrucken oder so.
Das finde ich extrem billig! Der Spaß und die Leistung sollten im Vordergrund stehen, sonst kannste dir gleich Synthol einspritzen.

Da wären wir wieder beim Thema Beine. Das ist mittlerweile echt zu krass mit was für Flamingobeinen die meisten Studenten durch die Gegend laufen. Arme oder Rücken halbwegs ok, aber Hosen, wo meine Wade wohl grade reinpasst, wo der Oberschenkel hin soll. Ich verstehs nicht.


----------



## Kinguin (19. Juni 2015)

Ob das Alter so ausschlaggebend ist weiß ich nicht,ich bin der festen Überzeugung,dass die allermeisten Menschen immer viel auf den Ersteindruck geben.
Und der definiert sich (leider auch) oft durch das Aussehen,und schon da muss man einer Person gefallen,sonst hat man sehr oft keine Chance mehr.
Vielleicht ändert sich das ja noch,ist halt so meine Erfahrung mit 20.
Ansonsten Hut ab,wenn du so diszipliniert sein kannst, dass du nicht mal Fantasien hast,wüsste nicht,ob ich das könnte,würde aber wohl viel von der Partnerin abhängen.
Wobei ich sowas wie Fremdgehen nie bringen würde,immerhin verlangt man ja auch von anderen Menschen Vertrauen und Ehrlichkeit,und das wäre einfach falsch.

Btw meiner Meinung nach sind diese genannten Leute oft die,die es nicht weit bringen bzw schnell aufhören ,man muss es eben für sich tun,sich selbst beweisen,alles andere macht keinen Spaß. ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute, mit denen man sich unterhält, trainieren dann am Ende aber doch oft nur für das andere Geschlecht. Um sie irgendwie zu beeindrucken oder so.
> Das finde ich extrem billig! Der Spaß und die Leistung sollten im Vordergrund stehen, sonst kannste dir gleich Synthol einspritzen.



Ein interessanter Punkt. Ich habe und betreibe auch heute alle sportlichen Aktivitäten ausschließlich für mich selbst, so wie ich daran Spaß habe. Oder lasse mich gehen, wenn ich keine Lust habe.  Was andere davon halten ist mir ehrlich gesagt vollkommen egal.

Allerdings kommt man nicht umhin festzustellen, dass dies doch offenbar einen deutlich Einfluss auf das eigene Wirken auf andere, insbesondere des gegenteiligen Geschlechts, hat. Traurig aber wahr ...   deswegen würde ich niemanden verurteilen, der das auch als einen Grund fürs Training sieht. Wenn ich derzeit ernste Ambitionen in Richtung weiblicher Wesen hätte, würde ich das vermutlich auch in meinen sportlichen Aktivitäten berücksichtigen.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass es subjektiv ist, kommt es natürlich auch sehr stark aufs Alter an. Irgendwann merkt man, dass Äußerlichkeiten eigentlich nur sehr kurzfristig reizen können.
> Da Madame reifer ist, juckts sie nicht so. Sie meint mein Äußeres und Geld zögen normalerweise nur dumme Weiber an. Ein Glück, dass ich manchmal etwas Charakter habe und erst in 5 Jahren mit Geld um mich schmeißen kann. Nur heute ist eben Primatentag.
> Und ne, Alltag is hier gar nichts und ich bezweifel, dass das bei uns jemals so werden könnte... Andererseits sind wir manchmal sehr anstrengend und ich ein Riesendickkopf.
> Ne, Fantasien gibts nicht. Bin monogam und treu und würde es bei jedem Angebot bleiben. Da könnten selbst Bar Refaeli und Adriana Lima sich anbieten. (Obwohl das schon die härteste Nuss überhaupt wäre) Wer zu seinen Prinzipien nicht steht, der hat keine.
> ...



Adriana Lima ist doch viel zu künstlich^^ 
Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich kenne verdammt wenige Frauen die wirklich so einen aufgepumpten Bodybuilder-Typ haben wollen. 

Bei den Beinen hab ich halbwegs Glück, die sind schon halbwegs kräftig, bin jetzt aber auch kein Übersportler und mach eigentlich nichts im Studio sondern nur daheim, hab aber auch nicht so einen Anspruch. 
Solange ich meine 50 Liegestütz, 12 Klimmzüge und die 2400m in unter 10 Minuten schaffe bin ich eigentlich zufrieden^^ 
Auch wenn ich wieder etwas mehr machen könnte, aber derzeit fehlt mir die Zeit für mehr als mein absolutes Minimum und selbst das interessiert mich grade 0.
Einfach viel zu viel zu tun.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Juni 2015)

@ Kingu

Ja, sagte ja schon einmal, dass die Optik natürlich der erste ausschlaggebende Punkt ist, die den Grundstein legt. Aber wer sieht schon perfekt aus?


@ Stryke

Alles andere ist auch Unsinn. Wobei ich wohl weniger Sport machen würde, spräche es nicht das Belohnungssystem im Hirn an. Das macht es einem aber noch einmal extra leicht!


@ Loeb

Kritik an Bar Refaeli oder Adriana Lima ist grundsätzlich unangebracht. Darauf lasse ich mich nicht ein!
Ich verzichte auf viele andere Dinge, damit ich regelmäßig Sport machen kann und Kampfsport ist das, was auch am allerbesten zu meinen Charakter passt.
Ich nehme Wettkampfsport extrem ernst. Selbst wenn man nur Fußball spielt, gehe ich jedes mal an die Grenze, weil ich immer gewinnen möchte. Ich bin kein schlechter Verlierer und erkenne die Leistung der anderen immer an, aber alles andere als ein Sieg vor Augen kommt für mich nie in Frage!


----------



## Kinguin (19. Juni 2015)

Niemand kann perfekt aussehen,würde ja bedeuten,dass jeder einen hübsch findet,was es aber so nicht gibt.
Ich wünsche mir manchmal schon ,dass meine Beine nicht so dick wären,macht mir beim Jeans kaufen echt Probleme manchmal.(normale Hosen mag ich nicht so)
Der Trend geht ja aktuell in Slim,bzw sogar Skinny/Ultra Slim oder so () und darauf komme ich nicht klar.

@Leob
Wie kannst du es wagen ? 
Wobei es in der Promiszene imo auch schönere Frauen gibt,man sich allerdings vor Augen halten,dass man das so nicht vergleichen kann.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Juni 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wie kannst du es wagen ?
> Wobei es in der Promiszene imo auch schönere Frauen gibt,man sich allerdings vor Augen halten,dass man das so nicht vergleichen kann.


Gehts noch? Ihr sollt nicht lügen. 

Deswegen trage ich von März bis November Shorts. Wenn man möchte, dass die Oberschenkel in die Jeans passen, dann ist se an der Wampe viel zu weit. Weiß nicht, für was für merkwürdige Gestalten dieser Schnitt gemacht wird.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass es auch viele Übergewichtige gibt, ist es nich merkwürdiger. Sollen die nur Jogginghosen tragen?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2015)

Gerade gibt es offenbar einen großen Trend zu "Skin Fit" Jeans.  Habe ich auch ein mächtiges Problem mit, die bleiben direkt oberhalb der Knie stecken wenn man sie anprobieren will.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juni 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Gerade gibt es offenbar einen großen Trend zu "Skin Fit" Jeans.  Habe ich auch ein mächtiges Problem mit, die bleiben direkt oberhalb der Knie stecken wenn man sie anprobieren will.



Der Trend sollte schon längst wieder vorbei sein^^ 

Die Mode richtet sich halt immer nach dem "Durchschnitt".


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2015)

Aber der Durchschnitt ist doch nicht so schmal ?! 

Die meisten Menschen von 20-25 sind doch eher sportlich gebaut,  da haben die Beine auch ein paar Muskeln.  

Keine Ahnung, was für zahnstocher-Hipster diese Schnittmodelle entwerfen ...


----------



## Kinguin (19. Juni 2015)

Ja wobei sportlich nicht unbedingt größere Beine bedeuten,man ist halt definiert/recht dünn - Fußballer haben ja auch nicht unbedingt dicke Beine.
Nein ich glaube schon,dass der Durchschnitt eher schmalere Beine hat,anders kann ich mir den Hype nicht erklären.
Wobei ich auch schon genug Leute gesehen habe,die trotz dicken Oberschenkeln enge Jeans tragen,sieht zwar gepresst und auch nicht mehr angenehm,aber hey ist halt Mode 
Es gibt ja auch Slim Jeans mit einem gewissen Stretchanteil,vielleicht hilft das ja auch nochmal.

Muss allerdings sagen bin auch kein Fan von grade geschnittenen Jeans/Hosen,bei mir ist Jeans kaufen echt anstrengend ....aber gibt genug andere Varianten.


----------



## Ruptet (19. Juni 2015)

Deswegen pausiere ich das beintraining immer wieder mal, sieht halt schon bescheiden aus, wenn die hose da spannt.
Gleiches gilt für den Nacken, den ich wirklich nur extrem selten trainiere, wegen dem sitzt einfach kein einziges shirt, hemd, polo oder sonstwas mehr richtig....xxl Gangster shirts mal außen vor.

Deswegen find ich die Aussage mit dem beintraining auch bissl...ja, man soll schon den ganzen Körper trainiere, also die Proportionen sollen passen, trotzdem muss man nicht alles bis zum Maximum pumpen.
Son stiernacken ist meiner Meinung nach einfach mal extrem hässlich, genauso solche propfen Oberschenkel die doppelt so breit sind wie die Taille.
Um die Optik geht es schließlich den meisten, da darf dann jeder selbst entscheiden, welche Form er am ästhetischsten findet.

@ das beste an diesen skinny jeans ist dann ja, wenn sie dazu noch 46er Schuhgröße tragen  sieht so verdammt lächerlich aus.
Generell kann ich nicht verstehen wieso man so nem schwulen Trend folgt bzw. Generell Trends folgt...männer leggings gibst ja auch schon....na prost Mahlzeit.

Vom ungepflegten wildwuchs trend ala. Vollbart fang ich mal garnicht an.


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> @ das beste an diesen skinny jeans ist dann ja, wenn sie dazu noch 46er Schuhgröße tragen  sieht so verdammt lächerlich aus.
> Generell kann ich nicht verstehen wieso man so nem schwulen Trend folgt bzw. Generell Trends folgt...männer leggings gibst ja auch schon....na prost Mahlzeit.
> 
> Vom ungepflegten wildwuchs trend ala. Vollbart fang ich mal garnicht an.



Das Wort das du suchst ist Hippster


----------



## Kinguin (19. Juni 2015)

Bart kommt für mich nur in Form eines ordentlich gestutzten 3 Tage Barts in Frage oder gar nicht ^^
Ich bin btw auch kein Fan von einem massiven Stiernacken (trainiere Nacken auch nicht getrennt).

@taks 

Viele wollen Hipster sein,allerdings ist dadurch Hipster schon wieder Mainstream


----------



## Ruptet (19. Juni 2015)

Wollt jetzt nicht explizit Hipster sagen, bei der Masse kanns ja sein, dass wir auch hier einen haben, dem will ich nicht zu nahe treten


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Juni 2015)

Ich bin voll der Hipster! Aber das is ok, war ja auch der erste!

Heute is übrigens Beinetag! 

edit:
Hier ein Artikel zur Wampe:
Der Werber-Rat: Der neue Trend zur Papi-Plauze

Da habe ich ja den perfekten Zeitpunkt fürs Sixpack gefunden. Eklige ******* auf diesen Bildern.


----------



## Kinguin (19. Juni 2015)

Ach wen interessiert so ein Trend,wobei wir nicht mal von einem Trend reden können 
Aber da steht etwas viel Wichtigeres,der Erfolg (bzw auch der Beruf) macht einen Menschen manchmal wesentlich attraktiver.
Ich meine damit nicht mal unbedingt Geld,und nein natürlich kann sowas nicht die anderen Sachen ersetzen.

Hätte aber nichts dagegen,wenn mehr Leute wieder das machen worauf sie Bock haben,dann ist das Studio wieder leerer.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> @ das beste an diesen skinny jeans ist dann ja, wenn sie dazu noch 46er Schuhgröße tragen  sieht so verdammt lächerlich aus.
> Generell kann ich nicht verstehen wieso man so nem schwulen Trend folgt bzw. Generell Trends folgt...männer leggings gibst ja auch schon....na prost Mahlzeit.
> 
> Vom ungepflegten wildwuchs trend ala. Vollbart fang ich mal garnicht an.



Was soll da dran schwul sein? Stretchanteil in Jeans ist gar nicht mal so übel, die sind ziemlich bequem, müssen ja nicht knalleng sein. Dasselbe bei den Hemden, kaum noch ohne Strechtanteil, weil sie mit einfach schön passen. 
Aber du musst den Trend ja nicht mitmachen zumal die wirklich engen Hosen schon seit mindestens einem Jahr wieder out sind. Mit einer normalen regular fit Jeans machst du aber ohnehin nie etwas falsch, und Chinos passen auch immer. Sprich es gibt genug für alle Leute^^


----------



## thunderofhate (20. Juni 2015)

Ich habe noch ne schicke Jeans von Joop, die ich früher gern trug. Mittlerweile liegt die an den Oberschenkeln wirklich an wie Leggings.

Aber was die ganzen Schnitte und aktuelle Mode angeht, bin ich anscheinend alles andere als up-to-date.
Trug schon immer wonach mir war und laufe seit 2006 mit Bart um den Mund und am Kinn durch die Gegend.
Hatte mal schulterlanges, blaues Haar und trage momentan einen unkonventionellen Irokesen auf dem Kopf. Habe auch 0,2mm ausprobiert, aber damit sehe ich echt bisschen zu sehr nach Schläger aus. 

Versucht mal direkt nach dem Beintraining eure liebste Jeans anzuziehen. Wenn das reibungslos klappt, dann wisst ihr, dass ihr noch viel für die Beine tun müsst.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juni 2015)

Es wäre für mich nicht sinnvoll wenn mir die Hosen danach nicht mehr passen würden^^ schade ums Geld. Ich brauch keine unglaublich voluminösen Beine, die Proportionen passen bei mir nämlich. XD


----------



## thunderofhate (20. Juni 2015)

Ich schrieb liebste Jeans und nicht Hosen im allgemeinen.
Die Oberschenkelmuskulatur ist vom Volumen einfach riesig. Wenn sie beim Training entsprechend mit Blut durchpumpt wird, legt der Durchmesser um mehr als nur 1-2cm zu. 
Das merkt man bei T-Shirts ja schon sehr gut, wenn man die Arme trainiert hat. 

Meine Beine fallen im Verhältnis zum restlichen Körper auch nicht übermäßig auf.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Juni 2015)

Habe auch schon 2-3 Jeans beiseite legen müssen,einfach weil die Oberschenkel zu dick wurden 
Schade ums Geld,ich trainiere zwar gerne Beine,aber noch mehr Umfang will ich nicht.

Es gibt Jeans,die sind oben etwas weiter laufen aber relativ schmal zu,die finde ich ganz schick,mit etwas Stretch noch sind die Jeans/Hosen klasse. ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (20. Juni 2015)

Muss meinen Trainingsplan wieder leicht modifizieren. Körper kommt mit der Regeneration nicht mehr so ganz mit.
Könnte auch daran liegen, dass es die letzten 2 Tage etwas zu wenig Eiweiß gab. Merkt man das so schnell?

Werde wieder auf meine BCAAs in Kapselform zurückgreifen. Weiß gar nicht, wieso ich die auf einmal nicht mehr nehmen wollte.
Bin grad etwas genervt, dass es meine "Multipower Professional Pure Whey Isolate100" in 2,25kg Form nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt. Hasse es, wenn man wieder unnötig Zeit dafür verschwenden muss, sich unter den vielen Möglichkeiten ein neues Produkt zu suchen. Von Multipower gibts momentan anscheinend gar nichts. Sind die pleite? Kaufe normalerweise immer als von denen.

Heut übrigens den ersten Testkampf unter Wettkampfbedingungen beendet. Meine Beine sind so extrem zerstört. Beide Schienbeine schmerzen bei der leichtesten Berührung wie Sau. Die meisten Schmerzen gabs allerdings als das Schienbein an der Rübe des Gegners landete. Sprungtritt mit links antäuschen, Gegner nimmt die Arme für die Deckung hoch und im Anschluss das rechte Bein seitlich hinterziehen und durchziehen. Das saß. Hingegen hat mein Betonschädel eine Ellenbogen auf die Nase recht gut verkraftet. Gegen Nasenbluten bin ich irgendwie immun. 
Über die Zeit hätte ich verkackt, weil mir dafür die Praxis noch etwas fehlt und ich den Gegner insgesamt für stärker als mich halte. Wenn ich die Beine nicht gescheit einsetzen kann, habe ich wenig Spielraum.

Worum ich definitiv demnächst nicht herum komme:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wcTrmW9OLE
Dagegen ist ein Boxsack einfach ein Witz.


Edit:
So Uggabugga Arbeit gemacht. Jetzt Zeit für Frau(en) und Wein und ganz viel Massage!


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (20. Juni 2015)

Dachte gleich an die Film Szene von Jean-Claude Van Damme 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bvsGjB4ORi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (20. Juni 2015)

Diese Szene zeigt übrigens, dass JCVD in der Tat ein großartiger Schauspieler ist.
Ich suche mir stattdessen eine Kastanie.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juni 2015)

Gibts bei uns überhaupt geeignete Bäume dafür? 
Der Bananenbaum ist ja fast optimal, gibt etwas nach, ist recht breit und nicht so hart wie eine Buche xD


----------



## Kinguin (21. Juni 2015)

Ich wollte grad sagen,an welchem Baum möchtest du das großartig ausprobieren ? 

Apropo Supplements,was benutzt ihr so Leute?
Ich nur Proteinshake,hatte aber auch mal eine Zeit lang Creatin genutzt,Aminosäuren,Fatburner usw mal überlegt,aber nie zugelegt.
Und von Weightgainern habe ich noch nie viel gehalten.^^


----------



## Ruptet (21. Juni 2015)

Ich nehm nur Zink, soll die Haut schöner machen


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Juni 2015)

Inhaltsstoffe anschauen und entscheiden. Zu Weightgainer äußere ich mich nicht mehr.
Nutze nur Whey und BCAAs. 

Mittlerweile übrigens entdeckt, dass meine Beine eher schwarz als blau sind. Da gibt n paar Tage Spaß. Massage der Freundin half nur kurz und nicht an den Beinen. Mittlerweile humpel ich. Nach dem Kampf durchs ganze Adrenalin gar nicht gecheckt, dass ich so kaputt bin.
Meine Schienbeine werde ich aber zusätzlich härten. Da findet sich im Wald n geeigneter Baum.
Habe irgendwie immer noch den ganzen Kampf im Kopf und überlege, was ich wann richtig oder weniger gut gemacht habe... Gedanken lassen mich nicht los.

Morgen gönne ich mir übrigens Traniningsfrei, abgesehen von Rücken.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juni 2015)

Mach dann ein Video vom Baum^^


----------



## Kinguin (21. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ich nehm nur Zink, soll die Haut schöner machen



Zink soll ja auch gut für die Regeneration sein,und stärkt auch das Immunsystem.
Habe sogar mal gelesen,dass es die Theorie gibt,dass Zink sich positiv auf den Testosteron Spiegel auswirkt - aber glaube das wurde schon widerlegt.

Vielleicht lege ich mir BCAAs auch mal zu,hat man damit dann alle essentiellen Aminosäuren fürs Training oder muss da noch was rein?
Bin da nicht so drin,Arginin kenne ich noch ,aber gibt wenn ich jetzt nicht falsch liege,halt  nur einen gewissen Pump Effekt.


----------



## Ruptet (21. Juni 2015)

Das waren auch die Gründe, wieso ich mir das bestellt habe, netter Bonus neben der schöneren haut 
Soll wirklich auch den Testo-Spiegel hochtreiben, aber nur wenn man an einen Zink-Mangel hat, heißt die Einnahme bringt dich auf das Niveau, auf dem du sein solltest - einem Gesunden hilft Zink in dieser Hinsicht nicht soweit ich weiß


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Juni 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Zink soll ja auch gut für die Regeneration sein,und stärkt auch das Immunsystem.
> Habe sogar mal gelesen,dass es die Theorie gibt,dass Zink sich positiv auf den Testosteron Spiegel auswirkt - aber glaube das wurde schon widerlegt.
> 
> Vielleicht lege ich mir BCAAs auch mal zu,hat man damit dann alle essentiellen Aminosäuren fürs Training oder muss da noch was rein?
> Bin da nicht so drin,Arginin kenne ich noch ,aber gibt wenn ich jetzt nicht falsch liege,halt  nur einen gewissen Pump Effekt.


Lustig ist ja, dass mit der Zeit alles sich auf etwas  gut auswirken soll und dann doch nicht. Die Positionen wechseln da oft.
Hab sogar noch eine Lesezeichen zu Zink gespeichert:
Zink Zinkhaltige Lebensmittel - Onmeda.de
Da werden Haut und Immunsystem auch erwähnt.

BCAAs sind deswegen so toll, weil sie Aminosäuren enthalten, die ausschließlich zur Proteinsynthese genutzt werden. Leucin sollte da am wichtigsten sein.
Gerade in Definitionsphasen und generell bei Kaloriendefiziten extrem wichtig.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Mach dann ein Video vom Baum^^


Falls ich das Handy dabei habe und drank denke, sehr gerne.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2015)

Wie trainiert ihr euren Bauch? Also normal crunches oder auch was ausgefallenes. Ich suche nach was neuem.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juni 2015)

Mittlerweile nur mehr Planking, kannst aber auch Klappmesser machen. Crunches natürlich auch


----------



## Kinguin (21. Juni 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wie trainiert ihr euren Bauch? Also normal crunches oder auch was ausgefallenes. Ich suche nach was neuem.



SitUps auf der Negativbank aktuell nur,reicht mir ^^

@thunder ja stimmt,da gibt es oft einen Wechsel bzw unterschiedliche Meinungen.

Ich muss sagen bisher fahre ich mit dem Ganzkörperplan ganz gut,allerdings machen einige immer so komischen Augen,wenn sie nach dem Trainingsplan fragen und mich mit GK (also den Grundübungen) antworte.
Und dann auch noch Sätze wie "aber das ist doch total für Anfänger","Man muss splitten,am besten 3er oder 4er" ^^


----------



## meik19081999 (21. Juni 2015)

Guten Tag,

Erstmal zu mir: Ich heiße Meik, bin 15 (bald 16) und bin recht hoch (ca 1,96m) und wiege verhältnissmäßig wenig zu meiner größe (65Kg), deswegen sehe ich auch sehr schlank aus.
Nun würde ich gerne mal etwas Masse zulegen, da ich mich selber viel zu dünn bin und gerne etwas zunehmen würde.

Ich trainiere Zuhause jeden Abend und habe so seit einem Halben Jahr 5Kg zugenommen und auch etwas mehr Muskeln bekommen (nur etwas ).
Trainieren im sinne von Liegestützen, situps, Hanteln, Joggen und so.

Nun würde ich gerne mal wissen ob ihr irgendwelche Tipps hättet oder allgemein was ich besser machen kann.

Gruß

Meik


----------



## Kinguin (22. Juni 2015)

Was schaffst du denn schon so an Liegestützen,situps usw?  (also Sätze/Wiederholungen)
Wie ist die Ausdauer?
Und hast schon sowas wie Klimmzüge versucht,wie sieht da die Leistung aus? 
Und dann auch noch,welche Sportarten hast du vorher gemacht?
Dehnst du dich btw auch ? (sehr wichtig )
Tut mir Leid wegen den vielen Fragen,aber sowas ist hilfreich zu wissen.^^

Wenn du das bisher diszipliniert durchziehst,ist es ja schonmal ganz gut  
Viele in deinem Alter rennen ins Studio und springen nur auf die Maschinen,dabei bringt Training mit eigenem Körpergewicht viel mehr.
Ansonsten warten wir auf Thunder,der hat wohl die meiste Ahnung hier. ^^

PS: Ernährung spielt natürlich auch eine sehr wichtige Rolle.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (22. Juni 2015)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> Erstmal zu mir: Ich heiße Meik, bin 15 (bald 16) und bin recht hoch (ca 1,96m) und wiege verhältnissmäßig wenig zu meiner größe (65Kg), deswegen sehe ich auch sehr schlank aus.
> Nun würde ich gerne mal etwas Masse zulegen, da ich mich selber viel zu dünn bin und gerne etwas zunehmen würde.
> ...



Mach Grundübungen in einem Ganzkörperplan und achte penibel auf die Ernährung.
Dann wächst alles von alleine


----------



## meik19081999 (22. Juni 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Was schaffst du denn schon so an Liegestützen,situps usw?  (also Sätze/Wiederholungen)
> Wie ist die Ausdauer?
> Und hast schon sowas wie Klimmzüge versucht,wie sieht da die Leistung aus?
> Und dann auch noch,welche Sportarten hast du vorher gemacht?
> ...



Also Liegestütze mache ich 3 Sätze mit ca 10stück mit den Füßen auf einem Stuhl.
Mit den Hanteln schaffe ich 4 Sätze mal 10-15 mit 7Kg.
Klimmzüge würde ich gerne machen aber es bietet sich keine möglichkeit hier in der nähe..schaffe da aber 10 .
Ausdauer in den Beinen ist nicht die beste aber reicht für mich volkommen, da ich die 4km hier durchjogge falls dad überhaupt gut ist 
Dehnen tue ich auch obwohl ich selber nicht so 100% sicher war ob ich muss ^^ 

Ich ernähre mich wie jeder normale 15-16 Jährige und war wegen meine Gewicht mal beim Arzt, der meinte auch ich hab eine recht gute verdaung und das würde daran liegen.


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Juni 2015)

@ Meik

Ziemlich groß für dein Alter. Sind deine Eltern noch größer?
Wenn du nämlich nicht mehr weiter wächst, wird es auch einfacher an Masse zuzulegen.

Die Ganzkörperübungen sind auf jeden Fall gut für den Anfang, bringen dich aber irgendwann nicht wirklich weiter, weil du ziemlich leicht bist und die Belastung nicht größer wird.

Versuch mal die Liegestütze auf 6 Sätze zu erweitern mit maximal 90 Sekunden Pause dazwischen. Kann paar Wochen dauern, aber bringt dich auf den richtigen Weg. Kannst die Zahl der Wiederholungen auch etwas erhöhen auf 12-15. Danach kann man sich Gedanken über einen Rucksack mit Gewichten machen.
Klimmzüge wären auf jeden Fall wichtig. Sofern sich die Möglichkeit zu Hause nicht bietet, mal einen Spielplatz aufsuchen.
Kniebeugen solltest du auch machen. Am besten direkt mit deinen Hanteln oben an der Schulter, denn ich befürchte, dass du sonst gar nichts spürst. 

Generell sollte man sich grob in folgendem Spektrum bewegen, wenn es um Masseaufbau geht:
4-6 Sätze a 6-10 Wiederholungen mit Pausen zwischen 60-120 Sekunden dazwischen. 
Dabei immer auf eine saubere, kontrollierte Ausführung achten. Ist die Bewegung nicht sauber, hast du von den Wiederholungen weniger.
Dehnen ist nach dem Training tatsächlich wichtig, aber schwierig hier jetzt in reiner Schriftform ohne Bilder zu erläutern.
Hast du mal vereinstechnisch Sport getrieben? Da lernt man eigentlich überall wichtige Basics.

Zur Ernährung:
Solltest schauen, dass du 90-120g Eiweiß pro Tag zu dir nimmst.

Bei konkreten Fragen kann man gerne genauer aus diverse Aspekte eingehen.


----------



## Metalic (22. Juni 2015)

Entschuldige meine Neugier, aber der Arzt hat dich "weggeschickt" mit der Aussage, du hättest ne gute Verdauung? So begründet er dein starkes Untergewicht?

Ich würde u.U. nochmal einen anderen Arzt aufsuchen. Das hört sich nämlich wirklich nicht so toll an.


----------



## meik19081999 (22. Juni 2015)

Also meine Eltern sind zwar groß, aber nicht so groß wie ich. Mein Vater ist ca. 1,85m und meine Mutter 1,75m deswegen denke ich mal, dass ich langsam aufhören werde zu wachsen 

Ich werde mal versuchen die Sätze zu erhöhen, und hier auf den Spielplätzen in der Nähe sieht es schlecht aus, mache ja eigentlich gerne Klimmzüge.

Ja habe mal Handball und Tischtennis im Verein gespielt, kenne auch noch die ganzen Dehnübungen.

Ich werde mal schauen ob ich herausfinden kann, wieviel Eiweiß ich pro Tag zu mir nehme 

@Metalic: Ich war schon bei zwei Ärzten, bei beiden wurde ein EKG, Blutuntersuchung, Lungenfunktion usw Durchgecheckt, außerdem wurde mal meine Ernährung aufgeschrieben ,wo der Arzt meinte auch das es gut ist. und ich bin noch etwas über der Grenze für untergewicht meinten sie. Zudem waren meine Eltern auch sehr schlank im jüngeren Alter so wie auch meine Großeltern, die haben alle erst ab ca. 22 Jahren etwas zugenommen


----------



## Kinguin (22. Juni 2015)

So als insgesamt klingt das aber bei dir schon recht gut 
Wegen Klimmzügen,wäre vielleicht so eine Klimmzugstange eine Option? Einfach kaufen,Zuhause anbringen und trainieren ^^


----------



## taks (22. Juni 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> So als insgesamt klingt das aber bei dir schon recht gut
> Wegen Klimmzügen,wäre vielleicht so eine Klimmzugstange eine Option? Einfach kaufen,Zuhause anbringen und trainieren ^^



Bei 2m Körpergrösse ein nicht all zu leichtes Unterfangen ^^
Ausser man hat 2.5m hohe Türrahmen


----------



## meik19081999 (22. Juni 2015)

Ja, werde wie gesagt mal nachschauen wegen irgendwas in der nähe, dass für Klimmzüge missbraucht werden kann 

Habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, bietet sich aber Zuhause die möglichkeit nicht an  wegen dem oben genannten Grund xD
Edit: lohnt es sich mit einem Springseil zu trainieren?


----------



## Ruptet (22. Juni 2015)

Einfach bei den Klimmzügen die Beine nach vorne wegstrecken, trainiert man gleich den Bauch mit 
Bei deinem Gewicht sollte auch locker so ne "Zwischen-die-Tür-klemm-Stange" reichen.


----------



## Kinguin (22. Juni 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Bei 2m Körpergrösse ein nicht all zu leichtes Unterfangen ^^
> Ausser man hat 2.5m hohe Türrahmen



Ja stimmt natürlich,das hätte ich bedenken sollen....

@meik ja das Seil ist immer gut zum Trainieren ^^


----------



## taks (22. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Einfach bei den Klimmzügen die Beine nach vorne wegstrecken, trainiert man gleich den Bauch mit
> Bei deinem Gewicht sollte auch locker so ne "Zwischen-die-Tür-klemm-Stange" reichen.



Das Problem ist eher das man ständig gegen das Ding rennt ["aus Erfahrung spricht"] 


PS: Hab jetzt drei Tage hintereinander trainiert (Rudern und Laufen) und meine Beine bringen mich um -.-


----------



## meik19081999 (22. Juni 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher das man ständig gegen das Ding rennt ["aus Erfahrung spricht"]
> 
> 
> PS: Hab jetzt drei Tage hintereinander trainiert (Rudern und Laufen) und meine Beine bringen mich um -.-



Keine sorge bin schon dran gewöhnt von einigen Türen Zuhause 
Werde mir einfach eine Alternative suchen.
Ich muss mal mein Springseil finden...
Nur mal so als frage, was währe am Eiweißhaltigsten bzw was kann meine ernährung gut unterstützen, Früchte?


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Juni 2015)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Keine sorge bin schon dran gewöhnt von einigen Türen Zuhause
> Werde mir einfach eine Alternative suchen.
> Ich muss mal mein Springseil finden...
> Nur mal so als frage, was währe am Eiweißhaltigsten bzw was kann meine ernährung gut unterstützen, Früchte?



Viel Eiweiß? Frischkäse, Eier, Quark, rote Linsen, Fisch, weißes Fleisch etc.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juni 2015)

Morgen früh werde ich mal wieder ein Freeletics-Programm durchziehen. 

Schwanke noch zwischen Aphrodite und Metis.


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Juni 2015)

Da wünscht man sich mit seinen 178, dass man mindestens 185 groß wäre und dann sieht man, dass es da auch wieder Probleme gibt.
Wenn man Ausdauer, Schnelligkeit und Kraft berücksichtigt, stellt einen aber fast jede Größe vor das Problem, dass es mit einer anderen Körpergröße einfacher ist, einen dieser Bereiche zu komplementieren. Zum Glück steht Masse jedem frei und lässt einen bestimmte Probleme kompensieren.
Es gibt viele Leute, die sich auf ihrer Größe ausruhen und andererseits viele kleine Kampfzwerge, die fast breiter als groß sind. 

Mich nervt das Wetter momentan übrigens extrem. Saß schon über eine Woche nicht mehr auf dem Sattel... Fußball fällt so auch aus. Muss ich morgen wieder aufs Rudergerät.

@Leob
Sagt mir beides nichts. Da kann ich nicht helfen. Aphrodite spräche mich aber mehr an. Mhhhh... Aphrodite!


----------



## Leob12 (23. Juni 2015)

Hab mich für Aphrodite entschieden.
Bin völlig außer Form und hab gute 25 Minuten gebraucht.
Übung sieht so aus: 50 Burpees, 50 Squats, 50 Situps. Beim nächsten Satz jeweils 10 weniger usw bis man eben bei 0 angekommen ist. Die Burpees haben mich zu viel Zeit gekostet.


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Juni 2015)

Koche mir grad paar kg Chili in einem Riesentopf. Damit sollte ich bis Freitag auskommen. Boah, habe ich das vermisst.
Gesund und eigentlich auch die perfekte Grundlage fürs Training. Reis und Nudeln müssen noch etwas warten.

Das Wetter kotzt mich übrigens immer mehr an... Kann ja gerne alle paar Tage mal regnen, aber das geht ja seit letztem Donnerstag überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Juni 2015)

Hab mein Programm heute bewusst am nahegelegenden Spielplatz absolviert und nicht auf der Terrasse unter dem Dach. 
Fühlt sich gut an im Regen trainiert zu haben.


----------



## Ruptet (23. Juni 2015)

1 Woche lang das gleiche Essen, ich sehe Thundi, der Genuss kommt bei dir nicht zu kurz 
Ich find das Wetter richtig schön, es regnet, ist düster und kalt....ich freu mich sowas von auf den Herbst und den Winter, kann ruhig so weiter gehen bis dahin.


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Juni 2015)

Naja, ich nehme die Bräunung durch die Sonne im Sommer schon ganz gerne in den Winter mit. Abgesehen davon sieht man die Muskulatur dann besser.
Wenn ich nicht grad Fußball spielen oder Radfahren will, ist mir das Wetter auch eher egal. Da ich aber auch gerne einfach mal in der Sonne hocke, wenn sich die Zeit bietet, passt mir das grad nicht so. Vor allem nicht am Wochenende! Die Temperaturen sind nebenbei ja auch Schrott.
Ohne Ruhe keine Regeneration und ohne Sonne keine Ruhe. Ganz einfach.

Und wer hier was von gesunder Haut erzählt, soll sie mir ma zeigen, wenn sie nicht mit Sonnenschein in Berührung kommt.


----------



## Ruptet (23. Juni 2015)

Hab mich ne Woche in Kroatien bei über 40° geröstet, ich glaub die Bräune reicht sogar noch für den nächsten Winter 
Alles hat seinen Reiz, ob Sonnenschein oder düstere Wolkendecke mit passender Stimmung. Nur gegen Hitze hab ich etwas.
Am besten kann ich eben an diesen kühlen, düster-regnerischen Tagen entspannen, ohne Musik ohne garnichts, nur den Wind und den Regen in den Ohren, dazu dann eins meiner denk-Parfums von Serge Lutens und los geht... umwerfende Stimmung, dieses melancholische, naja ... ich will nicht weiter nerven  Typ-Sache.

Was Bräune für einen optischen Unterschied gibt bezüglich Muskeln ist wirklich unglaublich !

@Hab auch wieder Kreuzheben ins Training genommen, erstmal langsam mit 100 angefangen und siehe da ... weder Knie noch Hüfte machen Anstalten, scheint als würde ich das wieder in den Plan nehmen, hab eh Abwechslung gebraucht.


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Juni 2015)

Ich war 2012 das letzte mal in Urlaub und da war ich fast durchgehend unterwegs... Daher brauche ich dann wenigstens im Heimischen einen schönen Sommer.
Mein Chili besteht momentan zur Hälfte aus Fleisch. Habe jetzt noch 1kg Tomaten gehackt und dazu gegeben. Weil ich ich Spezialist die Bohnen nicht habe einweichen lassen, darf ich das jetzt noch ne Stunde kochen. Ich habe HUNGER!!! 

Kreuzheben ist immer gut. Wenn die Wirbel mal nicht richtig sitzen, dann richten sie sich während der Übung automatisch. Es gibt kaum eine angenehmere Übung.


----------



## taks (23. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich war 2012 das letzte mal in Urlaub und da war ich fast durchgehend unterwegs... Daher brauche ich dann wenigstens im Heimischen einen schönen Sommer.
> Mein Chili besteht momentan zur Hälfte aus Fleisch. Habe jetzt noch 1kg Tomaten gehackt und dazu gegeben. Weil ich ich Spezialist die Bohnen nicht habe einweichen lassen, darf ich das jetzt noch ne Stunde kochen. Ich habe HUNGER!!!
> 
> Kreuzheben ist immer gut. Wenn die Wirbel mal nicht richtig sitzen, dann richten sie sich während der Übung automatisch. Es gibt kaum eine angenehmere Übung.



Hast du mal dein Chili-Rezept? Das letzte welches ich aus dem Internet hatte war nicht so das Wahre


----------



## Kinguin (23. Juni 2015)

Ja poste mal bitte das ChiliRezept Thunder ,ich koche ganz gerne und Chili habe ich noch nie probiert. xd

Ja das Wetter aktuell ist auch schäbig,ich sag ja euch, wenn nächsten Monat das Büffel richtig losgeht, dann scheint die Sonne strahlend auf mein Zimmer herab


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Juni 2015)

Ich will ja niemanden enttäuschen, aber ich habe kein festes Rezept. Die Mengen variieren da auch immer, je nachdem, ob es mehr oder weniger werden soll. Wird es etwas mehr, wie heute, dann passt man den Rest der Menge des Fleisches an.

Ich verwende Rinderhack und getrocknete Bohnen. Die aus der Dose sind schon so extrem lange vorgekocht, dass alles Inhaltsstoffe verloren sind.
Die Bohnen muss man über die Nacht aufweichen lassen. Die Tomaten kombiniere ich, also welche aus der Dose und frische. Am besten direkt große Dosen kaufen, denn mit einer kleinen kommt man selbst bei einer kleinen Portion nicht ansatzweise hin. Weitere Zutaten sind rote Paprika(s) und dann eben eine Palette an Gewürzen und Chili. Heute habe ich zusätzlich etwas Möhrensaft und eine Packung Tomatensaft hinzugegeben, da ich es etwas länger kochen musste, weil ich die Bohnen nicht habe aufweichen lassen.

Nunja, Hackfleisch scharf in einer Pfanne anbraten, aber nicht zu lange, da es später sowieso noch mitkochen muss.
Im Anschluss die Tomaten aus der Dose mitsamt den Bohnen in einen Topf und kochen. Zwischendurch habe ich immer wieder etwas Tomatensaft nachgeschüttet, damit die Bohnen gut kochen. (Wäre bei aufgeweichten Bohnen nicht unbedingt notwendig). Wer es mag, kann die Tomaten ganz lassen oder eben vorher etwas zerkleinern. Sobald die Bohnen weich werden, gebe ich das Fleisch und die in Würfel zerhackten frischen Tomaten hinzu. Dann Paprika in kleine Würfel schneiden und auch rein. Als Chili verwende ich meistens die Rawit. Sind eher dünn und nicht ganz so scharf wie Habaneros, haben dafür aber einen besseren Geschmack. Hier muss natürlich auch jeder selbst entscheiden, wie scharf er es haben möchte. Ich vertrage einiges, esse in letzter Zeit aber nicht mehr so scharf, weil mir nicht mehr danach ist.
Dann fehlen nur noch Salz und Gewürze. Ich verwende Meersalz, da unser klassisches Küchensalz eigtl. ein Abfallprodukt ist. Ordentlich schwarzen Pfeffer und Cayenne-Pfeffer rein und sofern einem die Säure der Tomaten zu wenig ist, wäre auch etwas Tabasco möglich.
Die Paprika(s) habe ich eigentlich nur drin, weil ihre Süße sich etwas gegen die Säure der Tomaten stämmt.
Wenn die Parika nicht mehr komplett hart ist, ist alles fertig und es kann angerichtet werden.
Weitere Möglichkeiten, auf die ich momentan aber verzichte, wären gebratene Speckstreifen und Honig. Der Speck machts deftiger. Geschmacklich top, in Zeiten der Definition ein unnötiger Flop.  
Mit dem Honig kann man die Säure auch etwas neutralisieren. Nur eben auch nicht zu viel.

Man kann das Gericht eigentlich auf extrem viele Weisen modifizieren... Weiß jetzt nicht wie hilfreich das ohne Zeitangaben und Mengenangaben war, aber das muss man eben paar mal ausprobieren und dann eben anpassen. Später reiche ich mal Bilder nach, wenn ich es nach dem Training und der Abendlektüre nicht vergesse.
Irgendwie könnt ich jetzt schon einschlafen.


----------



## Ruptet (23. Juni 2015)

Ich könnte kotzen, son super Training heute und dann .... kennt ihr das, wenn plötzlich was im Rücken geklemmt wird und ihr sofort wisst "....****, mit Glück schaff ich das Training, danach darf ich wieder pausieren"
Ist mir schon ewig nimmer passiert...

Mit Speck wird alles schöner  Ich glaub ich mach das auch so wie du, für die ganze Woche vorkochen und los geht das löffeln


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ich könnte kotzen, son super Training heute und dann .... kennt ihr das, wenn plötzlich was im Rücken geklemmt wird und ihr sofort wisst "....****, mit Glück schaff ich das Training, danach darf ich wieder pausieren"
> Ist mir schon ewig nimmer passiert...
> 
> Mit Speck wird alles schöner  Ich glaub ich mach das auch so wie du, für die ganze Woche vorkochen und los geht das löffeln


Zeit ist Geld, Wissen, Sport, Liebe oder Schlaf. Finde ich alles angenehmer als in der Küche zu stehen 

Durchziehen is immer die schlechteste Alternative. War auch bei meiner Leistenzerrung letztens Schwachsinn.

Habe mir an meinem rechten Fuß im Kampf letztens aber auch etwas geholt.
Wenn ich den großen Zeh am rechten Fuß nach oben bewege oder bei sonstigen Bewegungen fühlt es sich an wie n leichter Stromschlag. Kein Schmerz, aber merkwürdig.
Wohl auch was mit dem Nerv... Blöde Hülle.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Juni 2015)

Gibt ja einige Gerichte die man schön vorkochen kann und wovon man eine Woche leben kann. 
Leider kann ich Tiramisu ganz gut ^^ Da könnte ich mich jedes Mal reinlegen. 
Dasselbe gilt für Chili und Pizza. 

So, morgen mal vor der Uni Metis ausprobieren, klingt interessant und sollte zum Aufwachen reichen. 
10 Burpees, 10 Climbers, 10 Jumps, dasselbe mit 25 und dann nochmal 10. Mal sehen wie lange ich dafür brauche.


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Juni 2015)

Wo es gerade um Chili con Carne geht....ich werde morgen zufällig dieses Rezept probieren  Habe heute Gewürze etc. gekauft.

Selbstgemachtes Fix fÃ¼r Chili con Carne (Rezept mit Bild) | Chefkoch.de

Ich habe alles da bis auf Cayenne-Pfeffer (werde ein wenig Pul biber und Sriracha nehmen), Nelkenpulver und Kakao.


----------



## Ruptet (23. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Zeit ist Geld, Wissen, Sport, Liebe oder Schlaf. Finde ich alles angenehmer als in der Küche zu stehen
> 
> Durchziehen is immer die schlechteste Alternative. War auch bei meiner Leistenzerrung letztens Schwachsinn.
> 
> ...



Mensch Thundi ... wie so oft, der erste Teil könnte von mir sein 
Ja ich weiß...aber wer kann schon einfach aufhören, glaube du kennst dich da auch aus  War schön duschen, hab mir Diana in den Rücken einmasieren lassen und jetzt wird entspannt... mal schauen wie lange mich das diesmal quält.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Mensch Thundi ... wie so oft, der erste Teil könnte von mir sein
> Ja ich weiß...aber wer kann schon einfach aufhören, glaube du kennst dich da auch aus  War schön duschen, hab mir Diana in den Rücken einmasieren lassen und jetzt wird entspannt... mal schauen wie lange mich das diesmal quält.


Weiß nicht, ob es daran liegt, dass ich vollblut-hetero bin, aber Thundi klingt echt etwas merkwürdig. Ich muss dabei schmunzeln und finde es zur gleichen Zeit verstörend. 

Ich habe festgestellt, dass die Regenerationsfähigkeit des Körpers im Bezug auf Verletzungen schon mit 20 Jahren spürbar schlechter ist. Im Herbst in 3 Jahren werde ich 30. Wie es dann erst sein wird?
Abgesehen davon habe ich mich mit meinem Alter aber mittlerweile arrangiert. Hoffe nur, dass die vereinzelten grauen Barthaare sich nicht vermehren. 

Aber ja, ich weiß wie das ist. So habe ich mich früher öfters unnötig verletzt, weil ich es mit aller Gewalt durchziehen musste. 
Einmal knallte ich mir die Kurzhantel beim Bankdrücken auf den Bauch, weil ich eine Wiederholung erzwingen wollte, die nicht mehr drin war... Da war dann dummerweise auch Pause angesagt. Die ganze Wampe war blau.


----------



## Ruptet (24. Juni 2015)

haha  Sehr schöner Satz, ja genau das meinte ich mit diesen Verniedlichungen .
Wichtig ist das beste aus der Situation zu machen, die Zeit kann (leider?) niemand anhalten oder zurückdrehen.

Gerade wenns um Schulter und Rücken geht, höre ich direkt auf, wenn ich merke da ist was im argen ... die Verletzungen sind einfach unschön und langwierig. Heute haben mir aber nur noch Concentrationcurls und Truzeipsdrücken über Kopf+Dips gefehlt zum Abschließen, alles nicht auf den Rücken gegangen. Eine Übung mit schwerem Gewicht hätte ich da nimmer durchgezogen, hat mir gereicht, als ich mal auf der Bank unter 120kg gelegen bin 
Hab mir heute auch von der Hantel einen Eisenschiefer gefangen den ich nimmer rausbekomme, genau an der Fingerspitze am Mittelfinger...ich hoffe das entzündet sich nicht gleich mit.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Juni 2015)

Kingu oder Rupti waren ja nur Abkürzungen. Bei mir genügte da ein Thunder. 

Fingerverletzungen können auch nervig sein. Alles was mit Schnittwunden zu tun hat, wird man irgendwie nie mehr richtig los.

Eben noch ne kurze Tanzeinheit hingelegt. Manche Beats sind so geil, da muss man sich einfach zu bewegen. Spätsport is besonders gut für den Schlaf.


----------



## Ruptet (24. Juni 2015)

Alles klar 

Vorallem wenn man weiß, was so Kleinigkeiten für Infektionen hervorrufen können, nette Angelegenheit an der Hand. (Als ich noch nebenbei bissl als Koch unterwegs war, nannte man mich auch den Masochisten, einfach weil ich an jeder Hand gefühlte 20 Pflaster hatte und mindestens doppelt soviele Schnittwunden  )
Ich bin jetzt auch hin und hergerissen, ich überleg ob ich wieder eine kurze Diät einlege, bei jedem Blick in den Spiegel seh ich das Sixpack angedeutet, aber nicht ganz... ich bewege mich immer auf so nem Mittelding, ein sehr unbefriedigendes Mittelding 
Eigentlich lege ich nicht soviel wert aufs Sixpack, aber jetzt wo ich es fast in Vollendung sehe... ich will ich will ich will !
Unter 90kg will ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, bin gerade bei 92... 1-2kg Fett sollten doch schon deutlich sichtbar sein ?

War damals mit dem Kalorienzählen komplett überfordert, hatte kein Gefühl, hab zwar schnell abgenommen, aber gleichzeitig war ich sowas von fertig .. den ganzen Tag müde, Augenringe bis zum Bauch runter, Kraft war unterirdisch.... nach 2 Wochen hab ichs nimmer gepackt, mir 2 Familienpizzen bestellt und 2 Stunden darauf trainiert, was für ein Gefühl !  (in 2 Wochen 5 kg abgenommen, die ich bis heute locker halte)


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Juni 2015)

Is bei mir ganz einfach. Über 77kg wäre ich in der nächsten Gewichtsklasse.
Ich bin so mit 77kg bei 178 schon einer der kleinsten, wenn auch muskulösten Kämpfer in meiner Klasse.

Ohne meine Freundin hätte ich das vielleicht langsamer angehen lassen, aber sie war mir ein Ansporn, auch wenn wir nie übers Sixpack gesprochen haben bis es dann zu spät war. Kampfsport findet sie auch nur interessant, weil ich es mache. Aber auch das ist für mich ein Ansporn.
Ich steigere meine KH-Zufuhr ja wieder, weil ich sonst noch leichter würde. Jetzt muss ich mich einpendeln. Fett is hier kaum mehr. 
Hoffen wir, dass es demnächst keine Nahrungsmittelknappheit gibt.
Die kurzen Sachen unter 15° werde ich mir auch abgewöhnen müssen... Mittlerweile friert man doch schneller.

Bei nem KFA von 10% hättest du 9kg Fett an dir. Das ist nicht viel. Wenn man richtig trainiert, sieht man auch da ein Sixpack.


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2015)

Verdammt, seit Gestern hab ich nurnoch Chili con Carne im Kopf    

Mit was messt ihr den KFA? Letztes mal (vor drei Jahren glaub) hab ich beim Aufnahmetest vom Fitnessstudio den KFA erfahren. Die haben glaub mit so einer Waage gemessen. War glaub bei 18%, hatte aber auch noch über 100kg.

Was mich ein bisschen aufregt ist, dass ich im letzten halben Jahr zwei neue Gürtel kaufen musste weil die immer zu locker wurden (zu wenig Löcher) -.-

_
edit: Hab grad mal was zusammengerechnet:

1000g Tomaten = 200kcal
1000g Zuchetti = 200kcal
500g weisse Bohnen = 350kcal
500g Rinderhack = 1650kcal

Ergibt 3kg Essen mit 2400kcal. Dürfte man also an einem Tag verdrücken _


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2015)

Viel Spaß mit den Bohnen  
Für die Gürtel gibts "spezielle" Dinger, mit denen man neue Löcher machen kann, kommt billiger als immer neue Gürtel zu kaufen^^


----------



## Ruptet (24. Juni 2015)

Deine Mitmenschen tun mir ebenfalls leid, wenn du 500g Bohnen an einem Tag verdrückst 

Ja, so ne Stanz-Zange ... aber irgendwann siehts auch dumm aus, wenn man sich mit nem Gürtel fast schon doppelt einrollen kann.
Das ist eh mit das schlimmste am Abnehmen, Hosen und Gürtel kann man direkt aussortieren... gleichzeitig ist es ein richtig guter Indikator, um zu sehen wieviel man schon runter hat


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2015)

Ja, mit dem jetzigen Gürtel (hab den Neuen noch nicht an) hab ich etwa 10cm Umfang verloren 

Schlimmer als mit den 6liter Bier vom vorletzten Freitag kanns auch nicht sein. Musste am Samstag wegen meinen eigenen Ausdünstungen das Zimmer verlassen


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Juni 2015)

@ taks

Letzte KF-Messung habe ich im Herbst beim Arzt machen lassen. Seitdem habe ich ziemlich gut definiert.
Spätestens wenn man an der Wampe kein Fett mehr sieht, wird es passen. Abgesehen von meiner sadomasochistischen Ernährungsweise wars eigentlich recht einfach, die letzten Pfunde zu verlieren. 

Wer mir jetzt noch sagen kann, was das oben links im Bild ist, bekommt einen Daumen hoch. (Ich meine das Gemüse)


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2015)

Fenchel


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Juni 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Fenchel


Ich wette, mindestens die Hälfte hätte es nicht gewusst! Neben Paprika das einzige Grünzeugs, das ich momentan esse. Finde die Knollen schmecken ziemlich gut.
Hier die versprochene Belohnung:


----------



## Ruptet (24. Juni 2015)

Boah Thunder ich glaub du unterschätzt uns hier 
Kann Fenchel persönlich garnicht leiden, außer im Tee  Bin aber auch vorgeschädigt, meine Mutter hat das Zeug in jedes Essen reingehaut.


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Juni 2015)

Ich muss eindeutig öfter rennen, heute 1000m Lauf in der Schule, 4min gebraucht, aber die letzten 200m ging mir dir Luft aus und ich konnte nicht mehr so gut atmen, ist mir bis jetzt nie passiert..
Weiß nicht ob ich auf die 4min stolz sein kann xD
Naja gestern ein bisschen Fahrrad gefahren um die Spielplätze, und ein paar Trainingsgeräte gefunden, Fotos kann ich heute mal machen 
Kochen überlasse ich meinen Großeltern


----------



## Metalic (24. Juni 2015)

Keine Ahnung was in der Schule derzeit so vorgegeben ist. 
Also wenn du versuchst die 1000m so schnell wie möglich zu machen finde ich die 4 Min. nicht wirklich flott. Wenn du allerdings joggst ist es recht schnell. 
Ich bin nun auch nicht der super Leistungssportler aber ich mache im Schnitt 5:50 - 6:00 Min auf einen km beim joggen. Laufe dann allerdings auch 10-15km.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Boah Thunder ich glaub du unterschätzt uns hier
> Kann Fenchel persönlich garnicht leiden, außer im Tee  Bin aber auch vorgeschädigt, meine Mutter hat das Zeug in jedes Essen reingehaut.


Ok, dann bitte ich um Verzeihung. Habe vergessen, dass die jungen Leute hier fürsorgliche Eltern haben.  (Spaß)

@ meik
1000m ist die längste Distanz, die mir noch Spaß gemacht hat. Da befindet man sich ja durchgehend fast im Sprint. Bin damals knapp über 3 Minuten gelaufen, aber da wog ich auch 15kg weniger. 

@ Metalic
Glaube, für 4 Minuten bekam man max. ein Befriedigend. Vielleicht ists heute schon ein "Gut". ^^


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ok, dann bitte ich um Verzeihung. Habe vergessen, dass die jungen Leute hier fürsorgliche Eltern haben.  (Spaß)
> 
> @ meik
> 1000m ist die längste Distanz, die mir noch Spaß gemacht hat. Da befindet man sich ja durchgehend fast im Sprint. Bin damals knapp über 3 Minuten gelaufen, aber da wog ich auch 15kg weniger.
> ...



Also meine zeit wäre eine 3.
Längere Strecken Joggen ist auch nicht mein Problem, da brauchr ich auch um die 5-6 min kann aber die paar Km ohne Pause nehmen, aber so mit Vollgas hatte ich am ende einfach keine Luft mehr.
Nächsten Tage wird wohl ein bisschen 1000m Lauf gemacht


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Juni 2015)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Also meine zeit wäre eine 3.
> Längere Strecken Joggen ist auch nicht mein Problem, da brauchr ich auch um die 5-6 min kann aber die paar Km ohne Pause nehmen, aber so mit Vollgas hatte ich am ende einfach keine Luft mehr.
> Nächsten Tage wird wohl ein bisschen 1000m Lauf gemacht


Befriedigend ist doch ne 3? Oder hat sich da auch was getan?
Ich habe bei längeren Strecken das Problem, dass mir die ersten 3-5 km recht schwer fallen, wenn ich mich davor nicht mindestens eine halbe Stunde warmmache.
Dafür läuft es sich danach wie von selbst. Da ich lange Strecken aber ungern laufe, belasse ich es momentan beim Seilspringen und auf der Stelle springen oder Fußball, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## Roundy (24. Juni 2015)

@meik 
Wenn wir dann nach den Sommerferien anfangen mjt Leichtathletik kann ich dir auch Ergebnisse liefern 
Momentan liegt der fokus auf ausdauer also halbe stunde laufen und so 
Geht zwar ist aber meines erachtens recht langweilig.
Btw ich bin 1.78m auf 65kg.
Gruß


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Befriedigend ist doch ne 3? Oder hat sich da auch was getan?
> Ich habe bei längeren Strecken das Problem, dass mir die ersten 3-5 km recht schwer fallen, wenn ich mich davor nicht mindestens eine halbe Stunde warmmache.
> Dafür läuft es sich danach wie von selbst. Da ich lange Strecken aber ungern laufe, belasse ich es momentan beim Seilspringen und auf der Stelle springen oder Fußball, wenn das Wetter passt.



Ja kann sein, habe es selber nicht im Kopf 

hm vielleicht benutzt ich auch das Springseil 

Dann bin ich gespannt auf nächstes Schuljahr, wie schlecht ich eig bin 

Edit: anscheinend ist unser gutes Sprungseil abhanden gekommen. Was für eins könnte man empfehlen? ^^


----------



## Roundy (24. Juni 2015)

brauchts denn überhaupt ein besonderes springseil? kannst doch einfach so nen normales seil auf die richtige länge schneiden knoten rein und passt oder so nen stinknormales kaufen 
Gruß


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Juni 2015)

Genau deswegen frage ich ja


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Juni 2015)

Auf meinem steht 2 mal Alex drauf, damit ich meinen Namen nicht vergesse.


----------



## Kinguin (24. Juni 2015)

Was habt ihr denn gegen Fenchel ?(und ja Ruptet hat recht thunder du unterschätzt uns )
Kann man schon paar schöne Sachen machen. ^^

Also der Monat nähert sich seinem Ende,ich werde wohl mit kommenden Monat wieder kcal langsam hochschrauben und mit August geht es dann ordentlich weiter.
Ich will unbedingt noch massiver werden,aber halt nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt. (Beweglichkeit,Gelenkigkeit,Kondition und Geschwindigkeit dürfen dabei nicht vernachlässigt werden)
Und noch mehr Power grundsätzlich,das sind meine Ziele für die nächste Zeit ,und mit 20 habe ich nach paar gute Jahre vor mir.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Juni 2015)

Ok, sorry. Habe das junge Volk hier unterschätzt.
Habe sonst kaum was mit Leuten am Hut, die nicht in meinem Alter, -1/oder eben älter sind. Wenn ich an die Schulzeit zurück denke, fand ich schon den Großteil der Jahrgänge 88/87 grenzwertig. Spätesens ab 90 waren dann fast alle bekloppt. Die 86er waren fein! Wenn ich da an die Mädels denke... Mittlerweile weiß ich aber, dass die Damen des Jahrganges 83 ganz oben an der Spitze stehen.  Was ein überragender Jahrgang!

on topic:
Ich bin momentan zufrieden. Jetzt geht es ausschließlich an die Leistungswerte. Alles andere interessiert mich nicht mehr, vor allem nicht die Optik. Die 77 muss stehen.
Heute fang ich erst jetzt gleich mit dem Training an. Mal schauen, ob ich was reiße.


----------



## Ruptet (24. Juni 2015)

Was soll ich sagen Thunder ... heute gabs Chili 
Dem Rücken gehts übrigens fast wieder gut, heißt morgen steht Trainig an. Der Finger ist schön angeschwollen aber ich hab den Splitter rausbekommen und schön mit hochprozentigem desinfiziert, sollte morgen wieder gehn, wenn nicht zeig ich mir halt zur Motivation dauernd den Mittelfinger mit Blick in den Spiegel 

Gibts hier eigentlich BB-Fans ? Ich glaub heute wohl kaum bei den aufgepumpten Fehlgestalten. Die glorreichen Zeiten des BB habe ich leider nicht miterlebt, aber wenn ich mir heute Zane oder Arnie anschaue ... was für Körper, vorallem Zane, ich glaube jeder einzelne Mann würde gerne so aussehen. Dieser Körper eines Gottes und dann noch das Posen, welches er auf eine komplett neue Ebene gebracht hat...auf so ein Ziel lohnt es sich wirklich hinzuarbeiten, das nenne ich ein Vorbild ... nicht Coleman, Cutler und wie sie alle heißen.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Juni 2015)

*******, kann so spät nicht trainieren. Das war ja der totale Reinfall. Da lief ja weniger als nix.

Kenne mich mit der BB-Szene nicht aus. Meine Aufgabe ist das Kloppen und da heißt das Vorbild George St-Pierre. Einfach der vielseitigste und augeglichenste Kämpfer aller Zeiten. Hat übrigens auch genau meine Größe und mein Gewicht. Wenn ich mir die Haare auch so sehr kürzen würde, sähe ich vermutlich gar nicht so anders aus.


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Juni 2015)

Ich wäre ungern so ein übertriebener Muskelberg. Mir würde schon eine Figur à la Statham, Wahlberg (Shooter, alte Zeiten) reichen. Halt kein definierter Hänfling wie Brad Pitt bei Fight Club, sondern halt auch ein wenig mehr Masse dahinter.


----------



## Ruptet (24. Juni 2015)

Den kenn ich sogar  auch wenn mich dieses MMA/Cagefight/wie es sonstnoch heißt garnicht interessiert.

Ich hatte selbst mal zwei Situationen, wo ich nem Kampfsportler gegenüber stand...komischerweise bin ich beide male als "Sieger" hervor gegangen, dass es Kampfsportler waren hab ich auch erst im Nachhinein erfahren. Einer davon 6 Jahre Muay Thai, der andere irgendein Karatezeugs an die 3 Jahre.
Am besten finde ich immer wie sie in Kampfstellung gehen, als ob sie sich auf 12 Runden gefasst machen... 

Gut, wies aussieht, wenn ich einem Thunder gegenüber stehe, ist dann ne ganz andere Sache 

@Dustin : Frank Zane ist doch alles andere als übertrieben, das ist pure Ästhetik. Ich denk du meinst das heutige BB, das ist wirklich ... nagut lassen wir das.


----------



## Kinguin (24. Juni 2015)

Ich kenne mich mit der damaligen BB Szene nicht wirklich aus,und was die aktuelle BB Szene betrifft, das Ganze wird sowieso nur gehypt und gepusht,interessiert mich aber nicht. (wobei es doch irgendwie nervt ...)
Trainiere für mich,und ich will halt einfach bis zu einem bestimmten Niveau kommen.
Eine richtige Grenze setzen oder hier ein Vorbild nennen möchte ich nicht,weil ich das nicht kann


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Juni 2015)

Es gibt schon Gründe dafür, dass man eine gewisse Haltung hat. Das hat nichts mit der Dauer zu tun. Eine Schlägerei endet im Alltag meistens noch vor dem Ablauf einer halben Minute, wenn einer was drauf hat...

Aber hier gehts um den Sport. Muss dazu sagen, dass ich mich schon als Kind extrem gern gekloppt habe. Einfach als Kräftemessen. Gibt einer auf, ist gut und man reicht sich die Hand. Bei der Bundeswehr war das Alltag, aber da gabs extreme Idioten. Da halfen Worte einfach nicht und irgendwann sind sie es den Nerv auch nicht wert. Habe ich schonma erwähnt...

Jetzt gibts demnächst wieder paar Kämpfe, um sich selbst zu beweisen, dass man es immer noch drauf hat.
Ich liebe den Wettkampf und da ich diesbezüglich länger pausiert habe, war es einfach an der Zeit.

Dass ich im Alltag vorsichtiger geworden bin, habe ich auch mal erwähnt. Zu viele Idioten unterwegs, die dich wegen ihres kaputten Egos für nichts abstechen. Behindert...


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> @Dustin : Frank Zane ist doch alles andere als übertrieben, das ist pure Ästhetik. Ich denk du meinst das heutige BB, das ist wirklich ... nagut lassen wir das.



Gerade gesehen, dass der ja echt nur 84 Kg gewogen hat und 1,75 m groß war. Auf den ersten Blick dachte ich an einen richtigen Brocken 




thunderofhate schrieb:


> Dass ich im Alltag vorsichtiger geworden bin, habe ich auch mal erwähnt. Zu viele Idioten unterwegs, die dich wegen ihres kaputten Egos für nichts abstechen. Behindert...



Echt so. Es wurde ja im November ein Pizza Hut-Mitarbeiter abgestochen, weil der Kunde eine Pizza mit Käserand hatte. Was soll man da noch sagen....


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Juni 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Echt so. Es wurde ja im November ein Pizza Hut-Mitarbeiter abgestochen, weil der Kunde eine Pizza mit Käserand hatte. Was soll man da noch sagen....


Hätte ich selbst keine Narbe auf der Brust, die mich daran erinnert, sähe ich es vielleicht lockerer.

Da ich abgesehen von meinen nächtlichen Radtouren zur späten Stunde nicht mehr an merkwürdigen Orten bin, habe ich momentan aber wenige Bedenken.

Man lernt zwar in den klassischen, asiatischen Kampfsportarten, wie man Angriffe mit Waffen abwehrt, aber falls man sich einmal mit Messerkampf auseinandergesetzt hat, wie er unter anderem beim russischen Militär gelehrt wird, weiß man auch, dass Rennen die beste Option ist.


----------



## taks (25. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ok, sorry. Habe das junge Volk hier unterschätzt.



Jung?


----------



## Kinguin (25. Juni 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Echt so. Es wurde ja im November ein Pizza Hut-Mitarbeiter abgestochen, weil der Kunde eine Pizza mit Käserand hatte. Was soll man da noch sagen....



Auch wenn das wohl ein Radikalfall ist,ist sowas beunruhigend.....
Bisher kam ich noch nie in eine Auseinandersetzung,die für mich hätte gefährlich sein können,aber ich kenne schon so Geschichten und allein deshalb gehe ich Streitereien aus dem Weg.
Auf einfache Provokationen gehe ich sowieso nicht ein,und damit kann man sich schon 99% der Probleme vom Hals schaffen
Mit etwas Training kann man wohl die meisten Idioten umhauen,aber das ist es einfach nicht wert,nicht das die einem noch rachsüchtig mit mehreren Leuten auflauern. 

Ich würde allerdings nicht rennen/wegschauen ,wenn es wirklich einer grundlos drauf anlegt,oder halt jemanden belästigt - aber gut ich bin selbst so gut wie nie alleine nachts unterwegs.
Vielleicht sehe ich das aber anders,wenn ich wirklich mal in eine solche Situation komme,aber dann ist es wohl zu spät ....


----------



## Ruptet (25. Juni 2015)

Ich raste aus ...wollt grade ans Training, meine Mutter brauchte aber noch Hilfe beim Dübel aus der Wand ziehen, ich schneide mir an so ner Scheiß Kante direkt daneben die halbe Handfläche auf 
Verband drauf und trotzdem tranieren, scheiß drauf -.- jetzt bin ich aggro.


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ich raste aus ...wollt grade ans Training, meine Mutter brauchte aber noch Hilfe beim Dübel aus der Wand ziehen, ich schneide mir an so ner Scheiß Kante direkt daneben die halbe Handfläche auf
> Verband drauf und trotzdem tranieren, scheiß drauf -.- jetzt bin ich aggro.


Bei mir fällt das Training heute und morgen aus. Vielleicht auch Samstag und Sonntag, weil ich unterwegs bin und keine Zeit habe. Es geht nach Bayern!
Ein Hoch auf die bayrischen Mädels! 

Habe irgendwie die Schnauze voll von diesem ständigen Düsseldorf oder Köln  oder Ruhrpottkack.


----------



## Ruptet (25. Juni 2015)

*grööööööööll* Bayern! aber ich bevorzuge Thüringen 

Wenn man nicht grade an nem wirklich umwerfenden Ort, so wie man persönlich umwerfend eben definiert, lebt, dann hat man ziemlich schnell die Schnauze voll von allem.
Bin auch in Wien "gefangen", kein Ort an dem man freiwillig leben würde meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Juni 2015)

Zum Thema Trainingsidiotie:

Yo, schaue ich mir eben die Hanteln an und denke, komm, wenigstens Bizeps kannste machen. Stehen ja nicht umsonst im Arbeitszimmer. 
Statt mich warm zu machen direkt an die beiden 24kg Kurzhanteln gemacht. Erste Wiederholung fühlt sich an, als ob rechte Bizeps reißt und unter der Haut eine schicke rote Verfärbung durch die Einblutung nach ein paar Minuten... Das nennt man dann wohl Muskelfaserriss. Noch einmal mit dem halben Gewicht versucht und mit rechts nur bei extremen Schmerz hoch bekommen. Perfekt. Tagesziel erreicht.
Da freue ich mich richtig auf den Kampf nächste Woche. Zum Glück bin ich der Beinmann, sodass es mich hoffentlich nicht zu sehr beeinträchtigt. Grapple und Bodenkampf fällt aus.

Die Idiotentransformation, nur echt mit ThunderOfPain.



Ruptet schrieb:


> *grööööööööll* Bayern! aber ich bevorzuge Thüringen


Ich liebe den bayrischen oder österreichischen Dialekt bei Mädels. Das ist einfach so süß. 
Im Gegensatz zu meinen wohlgeschätzten Ösis klingen Ossis schrecklich!

edit: Sprach der Rheinländer mit schwäbischen Vorfahren.


----------



## Ruptet (25. Juni 2015)

Sorry das ich das lustig finde, aber sehr schön geschrieben 

Du curlst mit 24kg ? Ich habe das eben mal mit meinen 25kg Hanteln versucht und ich schaffe gerade mal 6wdh. ohne aufwärmen, bei der letzten hatte ich allerdings auch schon das Gefühl, dass es endet wie bei dir 
Mein lieber Herr, ganz schön Krass mit 77kg.

@Na so gehen die Geschmäcker auseinander, der Akzent ist einer dieser Dinge, die ich an Österreich garnicht leiden kann. Da find ich den Ossi Dialekt, die meisten davon zumindest, um Welten angenehmer, bei der 30+Generation zwar hart grenzwertig, was die Verständlichkeit angeht für einen Hochdeutsch-Wiener, aber geht schon...Hauptsache Thüringer Roster !


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Juni 2015)

Ich mache die Wiederholungen momentan extrem langsam, sodass allein die Bewegung nach oben min. 3 Sekunden dauert.
Maximalgewicht wäre mehr drin. Habe ich schon länger nicht getestet. Mein Fokus liegt bei den Armen aber nicht auf Masse. Da ist genug da. Schnellkraft ist mir wichtiger.

offpopic:
Madame ist auch Österreicherin (kommt ursprünglich aus nem Tal in Kärnten... whatever), vielleicht bin ich deswegen nicht ganz objektiv. "Leider" wirkt sich das mittlerweile auch auf meine Sprache aus. Da habe ich selbst mit allen Verwandten immer das sauberste Deutsch gesprochen und nun necken mich meine Freunde schon deswegen... 
Aber das is okay. Platt klingt bescheuert und dieses charakterlose Hochdeutsch ist nich so doll.


----------



## Ruptet (25. Juni 2015)

Ja das habe ich mir auch angewöhnt, ich finde einfach .... jetzt fehlen mir die Worte und ich sags auf Pumper-Art... das haut einfach viel ärger rein.
Kein Vergleich zu, zwar sauber ausgeführten, aber schnellen Curls.

Na zur Kärntner Mundart sag ich jetzt mal garnichts  Bei mir wars umgekehrt, da hat mein "Wiener-Einfluss" in der Sprache eher meine Freundin aus dem Osten infiziert.
In Deutschland blamiere ich mich regelmäßig mit den Össi-Verniedlichungen, seis mit Sackerl, Zucker, Würsterl oder sonstwas  Ich bin da wohl ein running gag.

@Es ist mir einer Ehre, Thunder.


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Juni 2015)

Für die Schnellkraft gibts ja eigene Übungen. Da käme ich nie auf die Idee, das unaufgewärmt auszuprobieren. Da wirste direkt zum Krüppel. Ähnliches gilt für hohe Tritte.

Naja, Sport fällt jetzt komplett aus. Evtl. is Radfahren drin. Das war so unnötig. Bin ich froh, wenn ich in einem Monat 2 Wochen Pause hab. Keine Uni und keine Arbeit...

You're welcome.


----------



## Kinguin (26. Juni 2015)

@Thunder so bisschen gewinne ich grad den Eindruck,du bist nur in Bayern,um dich mit anderen  Mädels zu amüsieren und von deiner Dame etwas Abstand zu bekommen 
Aber gut du meintest ja schon,sowas kommt für dich nicht in Frage ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Juni 2015)

Nene, in Wahrheit möchte ich dort nur meinen Bizeps kurieren. Bayern ist dafür bekannt, dass es dafür die besten Voraussetzungen bietet. 

So, ein paar Liegestütze probieren und dann gehts auch bald los.


----------



## taks (26. Juni 2015)

Monotone Bewegungen wie Masskrug heben ist aber nicht sehr fördernd ^^


----------



## Ruptet (26. Juni 2015)

Was heißt, fürn Bauch gibts keine bessere Masseaufbau Übung


----------



## Dustin91 (26. Juni 2015)

N Kumpel von mir, welcher man 2. dt. Jugendmeister im Bankdrücken war, hat mit 76 Kg ernsthaft 142,5 Kg gedrückt eh  So ein Irrer!


----------



## Metalic (26. Juni 2015)

Es ist Wahnsinn, wie schnell der ganze Körper bzw die Fitness Rückschritte macht, wenn man ein paar Monate nicht mehr so ganz aktiv ist. Ich bin 2½ Jahre lang vier Mal die Woche in die Muckibude gegangen. Habe in der Zeit 20kg an "Fett" verloren und dann langsam wieder an Muskelmasse aufgebaut.
Im vergangen September ist mein Vertrag dann ausgelaufen wegen einem Umzug. Mittlerweile ist mir der Laden zu teuer mit 55€ im Monat. Habe dann vor ein paar Monaten mit Joggen angefangen und mich schnell gesteigert. Habe das Ausdauertraining sind immer gemieden 
Seit knapp einem Monat gehe ich nun zum Kampfsport und mir tut alles weh  Nicht nur weil man in einer Tour auf dem Boden landet, sondern ich habe Muskelkater im ganzen Körper. 

Wahnsinn wie schnell das ganze wieder abbaut ...


----------



## Kinguin (26. Juni 2015)

Sport ist auch ein undankbares Hobby,aber besonders Fitness sticht hier heraus.
Man kann Monate/Jahre lang hart trainieren und kommt oft nur langsam voran (je nachdem wie weit man schon ist und was man erwartet) ,aber wehe man pausiert mal nur einen Teil dieser Zeit oder lässt sich gar gehen,dann nimmt man schnell wieder Leistungstechnisch ab....
Es ist einfach nur unfair ,aber genau deshalb bleibe ich am Ball - und hoffe das mir keine Verletzung in den Weg kommt.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Juni 2015)

Zählt Brennesseln mit der Hand ausreißen auch als Sport? Wenn ja, dann habe ich abgesehen von paar Liegestützen und einem ganzen Liter Bier heute doch etwas Sport getrieben.

Noch mehr sündige Details? Ich habe bei Burgerking knappe 2000kkcal mit einer Mahlzeit zu mir genommen. 

Dürfte aber doch eher im Defizit sein. Seit heute Morgen auf den Beinen und abgesehen von mehreren Stunden Autofahrt sehr viel zu Fuß zurückgelegt.


----------



## Kinguin (27. Juni 2015)

So ein Tag (oder Cheatday wie er gerne genannt wird) muss auch mal sein,wobei auf das Bier hätte ich definitiv verzichtet.^^
Aber gut einmal wird einen nicht umhauen.
Heute mal am Parkourtraining von einem Kumpel teilgenommen,war anstrengend aber hat Bock gemacht,hat das jemand mal hier ausprobiert?


----------



## Ruptet (27. Juni 2015)

Nie ausprobiert, interessiert mich auch recht wenig, das Parkour zeugs.

Bier hab ich auch arg zurückgeschraubt, trinke selten mal ein dunkles zum Genuss, aber hey... in Bayern muss man Bier trinken !

Nächste Woche holen mich auch die Sozialversager der Össis, auch Bundesheer genannt....tauglich bin ich, trotz chronischer Gastritis, den Magen-Darm Beschwerden und dem schiefen Becken, ganz nebenbei auch mitten in der Ausbildung, interessiert anscheinend niemanden 
Den Haufen hier will ich nicht als Gardist repräsentieren.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Juni 2015)

1l Bier auf 3 x 0,33l über den Tag verteilt is ja fast, als würde man Traubensaft trinken... Ich trinke ja sonst keinen Alkohol.
Da mein rechter Oberarm länger ausfällt, kann ich sowieso kaum etwas machen. Schmerzt selbst beim Autofahren. Nix Cheatday... Einfach mal ein entspanntes Wochenende außerhalb!
Habe dieses Jahr mit oft 7 Trainingstagen pro Woche genug reingehauen. 

@kingu 
Was genau meinst du mitt Parkourstraining? Hindernisbahn gerne, ansonsten nein. Zu große Verletzungswahrscheinlichkeit.

@ ruptet
Musste direkt nach dem Abi hin. War interessant, oft spaßig und es gab durchaus nützliiche Erfahrungen. Sehe es nicht als verschwendetes Jahr.

Und ja, so schön ich Deutschland als Land auch finde, da es dafür genügend Gründe gibt, so wenig stehe hinter diesem Staat und dem Großteil seiner Bürger.


----------



## Ruptet (27. Juni 2015)

Ich bin körperlich alles andere als fit, darum geht es mir. Diese Idioten vom Heer interessiert das nicht, aber ich werd da schon n Aufstand machen.
Jap, den letzten Satz kann man so stehen lassen.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ich bin körperlich alles andere als fit, darum geht es mir. Diese Idioten vom Heer interessiert das nicht, aber ich werd da schon n Aufstand machen.
> Jap, den letzten Satz kann man so stehen lassen.


Kann man bei euch nicht auch so ein Kriegsdienstverweigererschreiben abgeben? Damit wird man dieser Pflicht recht schnell entbunden.
Bei uns waren auch viele da, die man innerhalb der ersten 3 Monate zwar fitter bekommen hat, aber das war dennoch ein Witz.

Oh nein, heute schon wieder mit 0,5l Bier dabei... Ich mutiere zum Alkoholiker. 
Dafür aber hier am Main einen spontanen Liegestützencontest gewonnen. Als Belohnung gibts ein weiteres Bier in der Sonne.
Momentan vermisse ich meinen Trainingsplan nicht.
Ganz vergessen wie entspannt es ist, mal nicht stets den gleichen Alltag zu haben.

Nächste Woche dann endlich wieder aufs Rad, wenn ich zu Hause bin.
Kanns kaum erwarten, wenn das Semester Ende Juli mal endlich vorbei ist.


----------



## meik19081999 (27. Juni 2015)

Darf ich fragen wo am Main du bist? 

Viel spaß beim entspannen! 

Ich habe angefangen jeden tag mindestens 1 1/2std Fahrrad zu fahren.
Dazu noch das Training Zuhause, mitlerweile wiege ich 66Kg xD


----------



## Kinguin (27. Juni 2015)

@thunder ja sowas zb - ich habe ja auch erstmal nur "klein" angefangen. ^^
Habe mir auch heute richtig fett gegeben, Pizza,Chicken Wings und sowas halt ...aber tat mal wieder gut.


----------



## thunderofhate (28. Juni 2015)

@ meik

Würzburg und Aschaffenburg. Und danke, war cool.
Ich liebe Bayern und seine Städte einfach. So herrlich hier.

@ kingu
Ja, schadet nicht. Vor allem wenn man dann mal weg geht, muss man nicht zu spießig oder stur sein. Bin ja für das bissl Bier auch über meinen Schatten gesprungen.

Glaube, der Muskelfaserriss war doch nicht so extrem. Schmerzt zwar noch bei jeder Bewegung, aber es fühlt sich nicht mehr so schlimm wie am Anfang an. 
Extrem wichtig, dass man das direkt am Anfang gut kühlt.
Nur auf die 4-5h Autofahrt habe ich später wenig Lust. Da bin ich mitten in der Nacht zu Hause und darf morgen früh wieder zur Uni. Der Horror.


----------



## meik19081999 (28. Juni 2015)

Ich wohne ja in der nähe Würzburg, ist ein schöner Ort.

Na dann viel spaß beim fahren ^^


----------



## XyZaaH (28. Juni 2015)

Bin ne runde Fahrrad gefahren, Maximal Geschwindigkeit 55 kmh 
Auf Nem fully


----------



## meik19081999 (28. Juni 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Bin ne runde Fahrrad gefahren, Maximal Geschwindigkeit 55 kmh
> Auf Nem fully



 nicht schlecht, aber sicher bei 50% abhang 

Nächstes Wochenende wurde eine Fahrradtour mit meinen Freunden ausgemacht 70km ca


----------



## XyZaaH (28. Juni 2015)

Nö, 50 waren es nicht 
Vielleicht zeigt my tracks ja an wo das war muss mal schauen. Hat jemand noch ne Empfehlung für eine GPS tracking app Wie my tracks, bloß mit mehr Infos? 
Nächstes Wochenende muss ich sowas mal auch machen, aber bis dahin muss ich mir erstmal ein Fahrrad besorgen


----------



## Kinguin (28. Juni 2015)

Hin und wieder muss man sich eben mal belohnen,das Wochenende war zwar ernährungstechnisch einfach ..
Aber morgens geht's halt wieder im normalen Plan weiter - man soll ja auch nicht wie eine Maschine leben 
Wollte jetzt aber ab nächster Woche sowieso wieder anfangen so langsam Kalorien hochzuschrauben.


----------



## thunderofhate (28. Juni 2015)

Hui, da habe ich meinem 2-Sitzer ordentlich die Sporen gegeben. Bin wieder zu Hause. Sobald es dunkel wird, gehts selbst bei hohem Tempo auf der Autobahn entspannt voran. 

Da ich abgesehen von meinen Beinen am Gerät momentan und Bauch (mit Vorsicht auch Brust) nichts trainieren kann, steht Radfahren bei mir nächste Woche natürlich auch auf dem Plan. 

@ XyZaaH
Ich nutze seit Jahren sportstracker. Hält für mich alle wichtigen Infos fest. Höhenunterschiede, Geschwindikeiten samt Graph und die Strecke auf der Karte.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Hin und wieder muss man sich eben mal belohnen,das Wochenende war zwar ernährungstechnisch einfach ..
> Aber morgens geht's halt wieder im normalen Plan weiter - man soll ja auch nicht wie eine Maschine leben
> Wollte jetzt aber ab nächster Woche sowieso wieder anfangen so langsam Kalorien hochzuschrauben.


Sah ich ebenso. Aber was willste mit Muskelfaserriss im Bizeps schon machen?
Und doch, man soll die meiste Zeit wie eine Maschine leben. Ist gesünder, glaube ich! 
Obwohl das Wochenende endgeil war, sagt mir irgendetwas im Inneren, dass da zu wenig Sport war, was aber auch nicht anders gewesen wäre, bliebe ich zu Hause...
So, jetzt weiter auf die Wundergenesung hoffen...


----------



## Ruptet (29. Juni 2015)

Kriegsdienstverweigerer werden hier eingesperrt, das beste daran ist, wenn du raus kommst, darfst trotzdem wieder antreten oder man sperrt dich erneut ein+saftiger Geldstrafe 
Bin aber demnächst beim Internisten, bei mir stimmt was nicht... die können mich Kreuzweise, ich gehe da nicht hin als halbes Wrack, werd mich auch schlau machen was ich da jetzt noch machen kann.
Wüsste aber nicht, dass man einen Antrag stellen kann.

Esse übrigens seit 4 oder 5 Tagen Chili, danke das du mic hauf die Idee gebracht hast ... das min vorkochen spart richtg Zeit


----------



## Kinguin (29. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Sah ich ebenso. Aber was willste mit Muskelfaserriss im Bizeps schon machen?
> Und doch, man soll die meiste Zeit wie eine Maschine leben. Ist gesünder, glaube ich!
> Obwohl das Wochenende endgeil war, sagt mir irgendetwas im Inneren, dass da zu wenig Sport war, was aber auch nicht anders gewesen wäre, bliebe ich zu Hause...
> So, jetzt weiter auf die Wundergenesung hoffen...



Eher nicht - man braucht auch mal Abwechslung,sonst geht das noch auf die Psyche .^^ 
Ich kann zb auch nicht immer jeden Tag auf Dauer das Gleiche essen,deswegen habe ich auch Kochen gelernt.(vielen Frauen finden das btw auch sehr attraktiv xd) 
Wenn man natürlich verletzt ist,und Sport damit wegfällt,muss man natürlich anders die Zeit füllen.


----------



## thunderofhate (29. Juni 2015)

@ ruptet
Gibt es bei euch nicht auch so ein soziales Jahr oder ähnlich? Zivildienst hieß das hier. In Deutschland wurde in den letzten Jahren keiner zum Dienst an der Waffe gezwungen, wenn er nicht wollte. Ich habe die Schnauze grad dermaßen voll von Chili, dass es das längere Zeit nicht mehr geben wird.

@ Kingu
Welche Psyche? Maschinen kennen keine Emotionen! Ich wünschte, ich wär eine... auch außerhalb des Ringes. 

Kochen lernte ich, weil ich gerne esse. Momentan stehen Disziplin und Durchhaltevermögen aber über allem anderen. 
Ja, dieses Wochenende wars anders, aber ich kann sowieso nicht so trainieren wie ich möchte. 
I 'm a slave and I am a master!

Ich zähle nur die Tage bis ich übernächste Woche alle Klausuren geschrieben habe. Dann kommt eine kurze Pause bevor ich mich durchgehend mit der Examensvorbereitung beschäftigen darf...
Aber davor, ja, genau davor gibt es diesen Sommer etwas Zeit, um auf alles zu verzichten, was ich nicht möchte:
Da fahre ich dann weg, schleppe mich mitsamt meiner 30kg Gewichtsweste auf einen Berg in den Alpen und werde kurz eins mit der Natur und Umwelt.
Selten zuvor habe ich so sehr ein Pause wie momentan gebraucht.


----------



## Ruptet (29. Juni 2015)

Doch das gibt es, allerdings nur wenn man das am ersten Tag direkt bei der Musterung abgibt, heißt ebenfalls Zivildienst.
Oh ja, heute die letzte Schüssel verdrückt und das wird für eine Zeit lang auch die letzte bleiben 

Ich koche und backe übrigens auch irrsinnig gerne, aber nur wenn ich zB. auch eine Freundin bekoche. Für mich alleine ist mir die Zeit, die ich am Herd verschleudere, dann doch zu schade.

Körper und Geist im Einklang mit der Natur, das ganze in den Alpen...hört sich das umwerfend an, genau meins.


----------



## thunderofhate (29. Juni 2015)

Hier konnt ma des sogar innerhalb der ersten 3-4 Wochn inna Kaserne noch nachreichn.
Die, die auf dickste Hos gmacht ham, warn auf eima alle zum Zivildienst gwechselt.

Ich besteig jetz mei Rad. Es wiehert scho.
Als i kom soagts zu ma: a, tu a to?


----------



## Kinguin (29. Juni 2015)

Das mit den Alpen klingt richtig gut,muss ich irgendwann auch mal machen.Ist bestimmt eine tolle Erfahrung.
Für mich kommen die Prüfungen erst im August,muss aber auch mal anfangen zu pauken,zwar sitzt das Wissen aber Anwendung ist nochmal was Anderes.
Das heißt die nächsten Wochen wird wie eine Maschine () nochmal durchgelernt.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Juni 2015)

Da die Klausuren hier direkt in der folgenden Woche nach Vorlesungsende geschrieben werden, kann man bei uns nichts aufholen, was man während des Semesters nicht lernen wollte. Finde ich gut. Spielraum ist nicht immer gut. Ich mag feste Abläufe im Studium.

Das Bergwandern in den Alpen ist für mich nicht immer wieder nur eine schöne Erfahrung, sondern eine zusätzliche Motivation für alles.
Ich möchte so schnell es geht in den Alpenraum ziehen, wenn es sich beruflich machen lässt.

Morgen steht wieder Badminton an. 2l Wasser werden dieses mal nicht reichen. 
Die Radtour heute war schick.


----------



## taks (30. Juni 2015)

Ich wäre froh wenns bei uns keine Berge hätte ^^


----------



## Dustin91 (30. Juni 2015)

Ich liebe auch Berge! Mein schönstes Bergerlebnis bisher war die Watzmannüberschreitung. Höchster Berg Deutschlands, welcher mit seiner gesamten Basis in Deutschland steht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem man den Watzmann überschritten hatte, musste man noch 2 Stunden durchs Wimbachtal laufen:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6b/Panorama_wimbachtal.jpg

Die Landschaft dort ist so faszinierend und unwirtlich. Ich glaube, dass ich den Watzmann sogar nochmal überschreiten werde, weil es einfach so unbeschreiblich schön war 

Hier noch ein Video. Zwar nicht vo mir, aber man sieht die Schönheit des Berges:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7et964V7jD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Tour kann ich echt uneingeschränkt empfehlen, wenn man es schafft, mehr als 10 h konzentriert zu wandern. Ansonsten droht Absturzgefahr.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Juni 2015)

Cool, liegt auch in Bayern. 10h werde ich mir 30kg auf dem Rücken aber eher weniger antun. 
Langsames Wandern ist allerdings sowieso nicht meine Spezialität. Da ich recht ungeduldig bin, ists mir auch recht, wenn man einen weniger hohen Gipfel im leichten Joggen innerhalb von 2h erklimmt. 
Das wichtigste ist allerdings der Berg selbst! Berge sind Spaß und Freiheit in einem. Ich liebe es.

Von dem unten angehängten Bild bis zum Gipfel war es auch ein gutes Stück. Ich war übrigens barfuß unterwegs. 
Das andere Bild ist vom Wochenende. Wenn ich könnte, würde ich jetzt grad auch dort auf der Wiese liegen.


----------



## taks (30. Juni 2015)

Ich mag Wandern vor allem wegen den schönen Aussichten.
Aber hat dieses Jahr bisher zu schlechtes Wetter gehabt und jetzt über 30°.
Am Samstag gibt's dann ne zweistündige Wanderung bei 35° 


Damit ich auch noch ein Bild angehängt habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruptet (30. Juni 2015)

Sehr geil... müsste ich auch mal wieder tun. Da leb ich eh schon im Alpenland und nehm mir nie Zeit für sowas  Immer kommt das dazwischen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (30. Juni 2015)

@taks dann aber mit anständigen Baden und "Brätteln"  Wieder Lust ein paar Outdoorübungen zu machen, das gleiche mit Schwimmen. Nach der Arbeit einen 1km schwimmen und dann ausklingen ist super.


----------



## taks (30. Juni 2015)

Naja, wir feiern einen Polterabend auf einer Alphütte. Da kommt Bräteln sicherlich nicht zu kurz


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Juni 2015)

Hui, wo wir alle so berggeil sind, sollten wir im Sommer das erste offizielle PCGH-Bergtreff planen. Ich erkläre mich dazu bereit, mindestens 10l Bier im Rucksack bis nach oben zu transportieren. Einer trägt dann bitte Turnschuhe, damit es im Entferntesten etwas mit Sport zu tun hat. 
Eine Person könnte ich sogar in meinem Auto mitbefördern


----------



## Ruptet (30. Juni 2015)

Ich trag die Turnschuhe ! Hab mir schon zu oft was durch den Fuß gebohrt beim Barfuß laufen


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juli 2015)

Unsere Damen spielen jetzt Fußball. Da es wegen der Temperaturen keine Schlafgelegenheit gibt, bitte dringend einschalten und schauen.
Während der Hymne hielten sie übrigens alle schön Händchen. Ich bin wirklich gerührt!


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Juli 2015)

Da singen immerhin mehr Spielerinnen mit als es bei den Männern der Fall ist!
Bei der Hymne steh ich IMMER auf und Hand ans Herz!


----------



## Ruptet (1. Juli 2015)

Als Süddeutscher-Patriot schalte ich natürlich ein ! Muss eh bwl lernen, auf welchem Sender läufts ?

Und die Männer sind sowieso die größten Witzfiguren, mit ihrem falschen Stolz.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juli 2015)

ARD

@Dustin
Mache ich auch beim Public Viewing. Die Hymne singe ich aus Prinzip lauter als alle anderen,  damit man mich blöd anschaut! 
Jetzt lag ich aufm Bett mit nem Bier in der Hand. 

Edit: Wir sind die einzigen Dödel, die hier im offtopic noch online sind.


----------



## Ruptet (1. Juli 2015)

Super Stimmung. ARD kann zwar aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht Senden, danke dafür, aber auf SFR läufts auch.

Und, mundet das Bier ?  Ich habe leider keines hier, das wäre sonst ein Moment, wo ich zu einem greifen würde.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juli 2015)

Ich nuckel schon über eine Stunde an der Flasche. Endlich isse leer.
Ne, liegt mir echt nicht mehr.

Das Spiel war übrigens nur die ersten 10 Minuten interessant. Danach kam von Deutschland  ja gar nichts. Wollte eigtl zur Halbzeit schlafen gehen, bin aber zu faul.
Mal sehen, ob ich gleich während der zweiten Halbzeit einschlafe. Wenn sich am Spiel nichts ändert, dann gehts gleich ins andere Bett.


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Juli 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Super Stimmung. ARD kann zwar aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht Senden, danke dafür, aber auf SFR läufts auch.
> 
> Und, mundet das Bier ?  Ich habe leider keines hier, das wäre sonst ein Moment, wo ich zu einem greifen würde.



Wie ARD sendet nicht? Ich gucke es auf ARD. Ich weiß nicht was du falsch machst


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juli 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wie ARD sendet nicht? Ich gucke es auf ARD. Ich weiß nicht was du falsch machst


Er befindet sich nicht in Duitsland.


----------



## Ruptet (1. Juli 2015)

Ganz schon öft an der Flasche, dafür das es nimmer liegt 
Na geh, ist ja alles andere als schlimm ab und an mal.

Ich penn auch schon fast weg, trotz der Wärme. Nachdem ich eingeschaltet hab bin ich 10 Minuten auf der Stelle gelaufen ... keine Ahnung wieso, mir war danach 
Hab mir während dem Spiel auch im Internet die Spielerinnen angeguckt, da ist ja leider garnichts für mich dabei


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Er befindet sich nicht in Duitsland.



Stimmt ja, hätte ich wissen können wegen der Wehrdienst-Sache paar Seiten weiter vorne 
Aber er hat halt vorher was von Süddeutschland-Patriot geschrieben, deswegen war ich wohl verwirrt.



Ruptet schrieb:


> Hab mir während dem Spiel auch im Internet die Spielerinnen angeguckt, da ist ja leider garnichts für mich dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also Melanie Leupolz und Alex Morgan sind doch nett anzuschauen. Und von Hope Solo habe ich eh schon alles gesehen


----------



## Ruptet (1. Juli 2015)

Österreich - Süddeutschland Mensch 

@Alex Morgan ist wirklich sehr hübsch, ich meinte auch vom deutschen Team, vergessen dazu zu schreiben.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juli 2015)

Ich glaub, 2l oder so innerhalb von 4 Monaten is ok. 
Außerdem muss man sich das Spiel ja schönsaufen.

Bei den dt. Volleyballerinnen sind extrem hübsche Mädels bei. Die hübscheste deutsche Spielerin is ja verletzt (Keßler). Von dem Amis kenne ich die Namen nicht, aber blond ist schon einmal richtig!


----------



## Ruptet (1. Juli 2015)

Bevor ich deren Bilder gesehen habe, habe ich ja deren Körpergrößen gesehen (Volleyballerinnen) .... bis auf wenige sind alle gleichgroß oder größer als ich mit meinen 187, beängstigend 

Was los Deutschland ! Jetzt kann man wirklich schlafen gehen...


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juli 2015)

Wenn dir ma langweilig is, dann google nach Mareen Apitz und Saskia Hippe. Die sind beide zum dahinschmelzen. Da können die Fußballfrauen einpacken.

Ja, is vorbei. Sollte schon längst schlafen. Aber jetzt kann ich auch bis zum Ende schauen.


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Juli 2015)

Wenn wir es schon von Sportlerinnen haben: ich bin ja total in Anna Fenninger verknallt


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juli 2015)

Ich darf hier keine Fotos von der Dame posten, in die ich verknallt bin.
Und wenn sie sehen würd, dass ich hier von andren schwärm, gäbs gleich gewaltig Ärger.  Aber ja, gibt und gab immer viele tolle Skifahrerinnen. Die Fenninger kommt auch sonst ganz nett rüber.

So Spiel is vorbei. Ich geh schlafen. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Ruptet (1. Juli 2015)

Woah so stell ich mir deutsche Frauen vor, ich sehe wir teilen den gleichen Geschmack was das angeht, Thunder 

Mareen ist mir leider knapp 10 Jahre voraus, Saskia lässt sich machen. @Verdammt "er sollte sehr sportlich sein und um die 2m" 
Gut das son PC-Forum keinen Verdacht weckt 

@Dustin: Bei so nem Namen such ich direkt das weite, das ist doch zu 100% ne Österreicherin.
Ich hau mich ebenfalls hin, gute Nacht euch.


----------



## taks (1. Juli 2015)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund! (Und Schweiss auf der Stirn  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Ich find Fenninger super


----------



## Kinguin (1. Juli 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wenn wir es schon von Sportlerinnen haben: ich bin ja total in Anna Fenninger verknallt



Die ist ehrlich ein toller Anblick 
Muss aber sagen so von den deutschen Fußballerinen sagt mir keine so wirklich zu (also von den genannten).
Die deutsche Volleyball Frauen Mannschaft kenne ich nicht,verfolge aber generell diese ganzen Sportarten nur mäßig.

@thunder du magst ja Blondinnen richtig ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juli 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> @thunder du magst ja Blondinnen richtig ^^


Ja, geht vor, auch wenn es grundsätzlich eher egal ist. Rein optisch reizts mich eben eher.

So, jetzt gibts ne Radtour. ��


----------



## Kinguin (1. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ja, geht vor, auch wenn es grundsätzlich eher egal ist. Rein optisch reizts mich eben eher.
> So, jetzt gibts ne Radtour. ��



So hat jeder seine persönlichen Vorlieben.Mich reizen Brünetten mehr,aber letzten Endes ist es ja egal. 

Sagt mal Leute,kennt ihr vielleicht Übungen mit denen man seine Griffkraft gezielt stärken kann? (kommt mir nicht mit unnötigen Equipment )
Ist vielleicht eine blöde Frage,aktuell habe ich jetzt mal eine Unterarmübung ins Training genommen.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juli 2015)

Fingerhantel oder mein Seil mit Gewichten an einem Holzbrett.
Habe ich hier mal thematisiert, aber damals war ich anscheinend der einzige, der etwas extra für die Griffkraft tut. Beim meinem Gewichtstrepplenlauf unumgänglich.

Blond is keine Frage des Geschmackes, sondern des Stils. Blond gefärbt geht auch klar oder blonde Strähnen bei rotem, pinkem oder blauem Haar. Aber ganz ohne blond is komisch.


----------



## taks (1. Juli 2015)

Ich nehm die hier immer vor dem Fernseher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Juli 2015)

Man kann auch einen Tennisball nehmen und den einfach ständig zerquetschen


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juli 2015)

Das hier ist eine Fingerhantel, Kinners!


----------



## Kinguin (1. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Fingerhantel oder mein Seil mit Gewichten an einem Holzbrett.
> Habe ich hier mal thematisiert, aber damals war ich anscheinend der einzige, der etwas extra für die Griffkraft tut. Beim meinem Gewichtstrepplenlauf unumgänglich.
> 
> Blond is keine Frage des Geschmackes, sondern des Stils. Blond gefärbt geht auch klar oder blonde Strähnen bei rotem, pinkem oder blauem Haar. Aber ganz ohne blond is komisch.



Jetzt sind wir 2 - ich werde das mit dem Gewichtstreppenlauf sowie die Fingerhantel mal mit aufnehmen.
Danke auch an taks und Dustin 
Wegen der Fingerhanteln ,könnte ihr da irgendwas empfehlen,also worauf ich beim Kauf achten soll? Oder einfach das nächstbeste Produkt bei Amazon bestellen?

PS: Pinke,Rote oder Blaue Haare bei Frauen ? Das finde ich überhaupt nicht schön.^^


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juli 2015)

Meine habe ich von Bad Company bei ebay. Die wurde in Österreich gefertigt, aber leider gibt es die nicht mehr.
Du musst aber mit dem Widerstand aufpassen. Viele lassen sich nicht einstellen. Meine bekommte ich auf der höchsten Stufe nur einen cm zusammengedrückt.

PS: Pinke, lila, rote und blaue Haare gehen ganz gut, wenn auch blonde Strähnchen dabei sind. Oder umgekehrt, blond und Strähnchen in den anderen Farben.


----------



## Kinguin (1. Juli 2015)

Mache jetzt mal eine "Großbestellung" - falls es wen interessiert :
neue Bandagen für den Kampfsport,Tupperboxen  und noch am Überlegen welche Fingerhanteln,und da kommt bestimmt noch was dazu. xd
Wobei mir grade einfällt,kennt ihr gute Marken für Thermoboxen? Will jetzt immer etwas früher aufstehen,essen ordentlich einpacken und in solchen Boxen mitnehmen.

PS: Ganz einfach nein  weiß auch nicht wieso,aber ich finde das sieht trotzdem nicht gut aus.Ist halt aber auch nur meine Meinung.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juli 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wobei mir grade einfällt,kennt ihr gute Marken für Thermoboxen? Will jetzt immer etwas früher aufstehen,essen ordentlich einpacken und in solchen Boxen mitnehmen.
> 
> PS: Ganz einfach nein  weiß auch nicht wieso,aber ich finde das sieht trotzdem nicht gut aus.Ist halt aber auch nur meine Meinung.


Großbestellung wird nach Gewicht festgelegt. Alles unter 50kg is klein. 
Ne, mit Tupperware kenne ich micht nicht aus.

PS: Doch, doch, doch. Auch hier gibt es keinen Diskussionsspielraum. 

Boah, es is so verdammt heiß. Selbst die Fingehantel bringt mich noch mehr zum Schwitzen...


----------



## taks (2. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Das hier ist eine Fingerhantel, Kinners!



Das sieht eher aus als ob es von Jigsaw benutzt wird ^^




			
				Kinguin schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei mir grade einfällt,kennt ihr gute Marken für Thermoboxen? Will jetzt immer etwas früher aufstehen,essen ordentlich einpacken und in solchen Boxen mitnehmen.



Einfach schauen, dass die Dinger Lebensmittelecht, Spülmaschinenfest und Mikrowellen tauglich sind.


----------



## Ruptet (2. Juli 2015)

Na genau so hab ich mir Thunders Fingerhantel vorgestellt  Hart, Männlich und erfüllt seinen Zweck.


----------



## Kinguin (2. Juli 2015)

@ taks 

Ja klar dachte aber eher an eine gute Markenempfehlung ^^ 
So jetzt mal alles mal einfach bestellt.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juli 2015)

Ok, heute wars wirklich grenzwertig. 3h Radtour gemacht, von denen ich die meiste Zeit in der Sonne verbringen durfte. Nach 15km an der Tankstelle ein Vitamalz getrunken und 1,5l Wasser gekauft... Naja, eben zu Hause angekommen und jetzt springe ich aufs Motorrad, da der Verkehr sich legt. Immer noch 36°. Suck my mf balls!


----------



## Kinguin (3. Juli 2015)

Seit langem mal wieder schön gelaufen heute ,und gut 6 Liter Wasser getrunken


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Juli 2015)

War heute fast den ganzen Tag an der Sonne.
Allerdings mit einem Schlauchboot auf dem See. Rudertraining und Schwimmen und dafür kein Frühstück oder Mittagessen außer meinem Whey-Quark-Milchshake. 
Bin grad etwas kaputt. Später wird gegrillt und wegen einer beschlossenen Ausbildung werde ich wieder zu Bier genötigt...
Der Bizeps am rechten Arm erholt sich ganz gut. Hat  beim Schiwmmen kaum gestört und beim Rudern nur leicht geschmert.

Übrigens stimmte die Wettervorhersage nicht. Am Donnerstag während meiner Radtour war es wesentlich heißer als heute!


----------



## Kinguin (4. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich wollte ich Essen wieder hochschrauben,aber bei so einer Hitze habe ich nie großartig Hunger,trotz Aktivitäten.
Fragt mich nicht wieso.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Juli 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich Essen wieder hochschrauben,aber bei so einer Hitze habe ich nie großartig Hunger,trotz Aktivitäten.
> Fragt mich nicht wieso.


Ist bei mir genauso, bei 34 esse ich so gut wie nix. Normalerweise esse ich allerdings ziemlich üppig.


----------



## Ruptet (5. Juli 2015)

bei 30+ zerlegt man halt paar Wassermelonen und andere Früchte 
Oder man verzichtet auf die Mahlzeit und gönnt sich ein eiskaltes Bier


----------



## Leob12 (5. Juli 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> bei 30+ zerlegt man halt paar Wassermelonen und andere Früchte
> Oder man verzichtet auf die Mahlzeit und gönnt sich ein eiskaltes Bier



Und ist danach umso hungriger^^ 
Ich esse meist einen Thunfischsalat. Liegt nicht im Magen, ist kühl und gesund. 
Oder eine Schüssel mit Naturjogurt, (gefrorenen) Beeren und anderem Obst.


----------



## Ruptet (5. Juli 2015)

Aso ? Das ist mir ja noch nie passiert bei solchen Dingen.
Ich hab hier auch ein Jahresvorrat an Kaugummis, der Kiefermuskel muss schließlich auch trainiert werden...das vergessen noch mehr Leute als die Beine  Nebenbei killt es den Hunger, auch wenns für den Magen nicht ganz optimal sein soll.


----------



## Kinguin (5. Juli 2015)

Bier ist keine Option für mich erstmal,habe mir gestern ehrlich nur Salat und eine Wassermelone gegönnt und wieder Unmengen an Wasser getrunken.
Aber ich vergaß,von Salat schrumpt ja mein Bizeps - Mist,wie konnte ich das nur vergessen ?


----------



## Ruptet (6. Juli 2015)

So Leute, ich wünsch euch intensive und verletzungsfreie Workouts !

Die Chancen stehen 50:50, wenns gut geht mach ich morgen ein 2 stündiges Killer-Workout, wenn nicht, dann geh ich zu den Sozialversagern. Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Juli 2015)

Ich ernähre mich bei diesem Wetter wieder wie vorher. Whey-Quark-Milchshakes und Fleisch und manchmal Salat. Kohlenhydrate wieder recht gedrosselt. Bekomme ich bei den Temperaturen nicht runter.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (6. Juli 2015)

Wer bei der Hitze nicht essen kann, einfach Energy Cake rein und fertig. 550 kcal für n Euro ist nix


----------



## taks (6. Juli 2015)

Ich hab irgendwie noch einen grösseren Hunger als sonst ^^

Und bei der Hitze ist einfach nichts mit trainieren...
Aber ich hab mir am Wochenende sowieso das Bein so aufgeschürft, das ich nicht mal normal laufen kann -.-


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (6. Juli 2015)

Dann ne Wassermelone essen  Ich habe bereits 8km (Schwimmen) in der letzten Woche zurückgelegt  Mal schauen wieviel ich diese Woche zurücklegen werde.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Juli 2015)

Also ich war Abends gerne Grillen,merkte dann auch,dass ich doch ziemlich Hunger hatte.


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Juli 2015)

Also Definition plus gute Sommerbräune ist schon geil. Nie zuvor sahen meine Arme oder mein Oberkörper so pervers aus. Schon schick, wenn man alle einzelnen Muskelpartien erkennt. 
Es fehlen mir zwar gute 15kg im Vergleich zu meinen bulligen Zeiten, aber kräftemäßig bin ich doch wieder auf dem alten Niveau, teils sogar drüber.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (6. Juli 2015)

Jo stimme ich zu, dass einzige was dann auf andere Weise hervorsticht, ist die Gegend die die Sonne nie zu sehen bekommt  Heute lediglich 15 Längen geschwommen und danach ne Runde Schach mit dem Kollegen gespielt, auch mal was anderes.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2015)

Heute mal mit einem Studienkollegen ein tolles Ganzkörper"workout" gemacht. 
Hauptsächlich mit Übungen die wir beim Bundesheer gemacht haben, ganz ohne Geräte, nur ein paar große Steine und eine Klimmzugstange zu der wir ein paar 100 Meter laufen mussten. 

Burpees, Klimmzüge, Kniebeugen, Sprints, Steine umherschleppen, alles gemacht, auf Zeit. 
Nach etwas mehr als einer Stunde komplett ausgepowert  

Bin gespannt wo ich morgen Muskelkater habe, sicher an Stellen wo ich vorher keine Muskeln vermutet hätte xD


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Juli 2015)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich sowas wie Muskelkater gar nicht mehr kenne. Scheint der Trainingsplan recht ausgewogen zu sein. Obwohl ich nie schwimme, hatte ich selbst gestern einen Tag später keinen Muskelkater.
Bis mein rechter Arm wieder fit ist, werde ich aber wohl auch etwas abbauen, sodass darauf ein Muskelkater folgen wird... 2-3 Wochen Pause habe ich noch vor mir.


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Juli 2015)

Mittlerweile muss ich sagen, dass mir der Muskelfaserriss gar nicht so quer kommt...
Kann mich mehr aufs Lernen konzentrieren und habe keinen zusätzlichen Stress und Leistungsdruck. Leider fällt mein erster richtiger Wettkampf jetzt aus und wo ich so lange und hart darauf hingearbeitet habe, ist es schon etwas ärgerlich, aber es war ja trotzdem nicht umsonst.

War eben Fußballspielen und das lief doch schon gut. Muss den Arm halt immer nur direkt kühlen, wenn er sich mal etwas mehr bewegen musste.
Schön ist, dass das Gefühl an den Füßen mit dem Ball so langsam wieder zurück kommt. Bin zwar kein Ronaldinho und vom Spieltyp eher bulliger Abschlussstürmer, aber manch ein Trick oder Dribbling macht schon Spaß. Vor allem die Koordination zwischen Auge und Fuß oder auch sonstigen Bewegungen wird verbessert.

Und auch wenn ich es schon tausend mal gesagt habe: Ich liebe Antritte und kurze Zwischensprints! Die sind so geil! Jedes mal eine wahre Freude, vor allem, weil man jeden stehen lässt.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2015)

Wann gibts das Video von dir und dem Baum?^^


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wann gibts das Video von dir und dem Baum?^^


Das wird von der Genesung des Armes abhängen. Bis dahin fallen alle Kampfsportübungen aus.
Ich habe einmal den Fehler gemacht und bei einer Zerrung des Gesäßmuskels zu früh wieder Trittübungen gemacht. Zum Dank war die Pause im Anschluss doppelt so lang. :/


----------



## Kinguin (10. Juli 2015)

Ich hasse es,mittlerweile die 3.Jeans,die bei mir zwischen den Beinen aufgescheuert ist 
Anscheinend ist das generell so ein Problem bei Leuten mit trainierten Oberschenkeln (mal schlau gemacht),hat damit hier noch jemand Erfahrung?

Und nein ich trage btw keine engen Jeans oder so,halt ganz normale grade Geschnitte (zugegeben nicht so modisch ^^^).


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Juli 2015)

Ich kenne das, dass man sich mal einen Wolf läuft, wenn man länger zu Fuß unterwegs ist und seine Hose nicht gescheit wählt.
Zwischen März und November trage ich bei Temperaturen über 10° meistens kurze Hosen, sodass ich das Problem eigentlich nicht habe.
Ich hasse allerdings auch lange Ärmel und ziehe fast immer alles bis zum Ellenbogen hoch, wenn ich kein T-SHirt trage, weil ich es sonst als störend empfinde.
Durch den niedrigeren KF-Gehalt kann es aber gut sein, dass sich demnächst der Zeitraum, in dem ich kurze Sachen trage, verkürzt. Man friert schon deutlich schneller.

Mir fällt grad übrigens auf, dass ich hier zu Hause eine kurze Hose trage, die auch komplett durch die Oberschenkel vernichtet wurde. Das Loch geht vom Arsch bis zum Knie... 
Das war allerdings ein Riss, der sich auch akustisch bemerkbar machte. Lags vielleicht doch nur am dicken Hintern? 

Habe einen praktischen Tipp: Lauf so, als hättest dir in die Hose gemacht. Dann scheuerts auch nicht.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Juli 2015)

Bin kein großer Fan von kurzen Hosen/Jeans,liegt daran,dass ich meine Waden zu schmal finde. (trotz Training)
Also im Vergleich zu meinen Oberschenkeln, hoffe aber auch,dass meine Oberschenkel nicht mehr sonderlich zulegen.
Finde sowas sieht auch nicht mehr schön aus,vor allem habe ich beim Kauf von Jeans manchmal echt Probleme. -.-

Und jetzt nun auch das Problem mit dem Aufscheuern,ich meine es handelt sich hierbei nicht mal um Billigjeans - sowas ärgert einen echt.....
Muss das wohl irgendwie Flicken lassen,aber ob das was bringt ?


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Juli 2015)

Zumindest kann ich dir sagen, dass das sogar bei Jogginghosen vorkommt.
Du findest deine Waden schmal, die Nächste findet ihren Hintern zu klein, jeder Zweite seinen Pillemann. Wen juckts? Trag Shorts und gut ist.
Bequemer gehts kaum.

Vom Flicken halte ich da nicht viel.
Die Probleme beim Jeanskauf habe ich auf. Wenn ich meine Oberschenkel rein bekomme, dann ist die Hose mindestens 10cm zu lang. Zum Teil bekommt man den Arsch nichma rein, weil der Schnitt so behindert ist. Spannste dann den Bauch einmal an, geht der Knopf flöten...


----------



## Kinguin (10. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Zumindest kann ich dir sagen, dass das sogar bei Jogginghosen vorkommt.
> Du findest deine Waden schmal, die Nächste findet ihren Hintern zu klein, jeder Zweite seinen Pillemann. Wen juckts? Trag Shorts und gut ist.
> Bequemer gehts kaum.
> Vom Flicken halte ich da nicht viel.
> Die Probleme beim Jeanskauf habe ich auf. Wenn ich meine Oberschenkel rein bekomme, dann ist die Hose mindestens 10cm zu lang. Zum Teil bekommt man den Arsch nichma rein, weil der Schnitt so behindert ist. Spannste dann den Bauch einmal an, geht der Knopf flöten...



Stimmt schon First World Problems halt.(das mit den Pilleman betrifft aber eigentlich auch nur überwiegend Pubertierende,die noch Pornos gucken)
Und ja ich trag schon manchmal Shorts ,zumindest im Hochsommer ,nur eben halt nicht gerne. ^^
Wegen dem Jeanskauf,so krass ist es bei mir noch nicht,das Ding ist, ich achte schon bisschen auf meinen Style und möchte nicht mit Schlabberjeans rumlaufen.
Slim Fit Jeans (nicht skinny,das ist sowieso keine Option) sind aber auch keine wirkliche Option,sie sind nicht unbedingt unbequem (mit erhöhten Elastan geht es durchaus),aber sie liegt dann so hauteng,das sieht fast schon zu feminin aus.  
Also halt als ob ich meine Beine betonen möchte.
Meistens greife ich zu Tapered Jeans,aber selbst da muss ich halt immer mal schauen....

Kennt hier irgendwer gute Marken bzw Schnittmodelle für Leute mit der Problematik?


----------



## taks (10. Juli 2015)

Solche Sorgen will ich auch mal haben 

Aber wenigstens sind jetzt wieder angenehme Temperaturen um zu trainieren. Dann hab ich das Problem vllt. auch irgendwann mal ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Juli 2015)

Ja, heute wird das Rad wieder geritten.

@ Kingu
Gut, dass du das Thema Jeans angesprochen hast.
Mir ist grad eingefallen, dass ich noch einen Jeansschrank habe und jetzt eben mal kurz reingeschaut. Ich besitze locker 30 paar Jeans. Manche davon sitzen sogar recht gut. 
Vom Schnitt her gefallen mir die Jeans von Joop am besten. Betonen die Oberschenkel etwas, aber nicht zu sehr. Bei Hugo Boss fand ich aber auch immer etwas. Blöderweise finde ich meine Lieblingshose nicht... 
Schlabberjeans trage ich nicht.
Bald gehts wieder ins Designer Outlet in Roermond. Dann kommen wieder paar neue dazu. Mit den einzelnen Schnittarten und sonstwas kenne ich mich nicht aus. Da wird anprobiert und geschaut...


----------



## Metalic (10. Juli 2015)

Betreibt hier jemand von euch eigentlich Kampfsport/Selbstverteidigung?
Oder falscher Thread?


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Juli 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Betreibt hier jemand von euch eigentlich Kampfsport/Selbstverteidigung?
> Oder falscher Thread?



Richtiger Thread  Thunderofhate und Raptor-Gaming sind da gut bewandert!
Ich habe mal ne Zeit lang Kung Fu gemacht, aber dann aufgehört, weil es mir zu viel Kampfkunst und zu wenig Selbstverteidigung war.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Juli 2015)

Ja. Habe mit Karate angefangen und über die Jahre fast alles ausprobiert bis ich dann beim MMA landete.
Hätte letztens auch wieder an einem Wettkampf teilgenommen, wenn ich mir nicht den Arm verletzt hätte.
Soweit ich weiß boxt Beam, aber der meidet den Thread mittlerweile. Zu viel Benzin im Blut?


----------



## Metalic (10. Juli 2015)

Musste MMA erst einmal googlen  Sieht böse aus.

Habe als Kind Teakwando gemacht. Musste es aber abbrechen weil wir aufs Land gezogen sind und es hier keine Schule dafür gab.
Nach Jaaaaahren bin ich nun beim Ju Jutsu gelandet. Und merke, das macht mir höllisch Spaß. Vor allem weil meine Gruppe aus Bundis und Verrückten besteht. 
Weißt du noch, welche Arten du alle durch hast?


----------



## XyZaaH (10. Juli 2015)

Ich ringe, ist eigentlich der geilste kampfsport den du machen kannst


----------



## Metalic (10. Juli 2015)

Das wird bei uns hier nicht angeboten. Wie gesagt wohne auf dem Land und zur Auswahl stehen Judo, Boxen und Jiu Jitsu/Ju Jutsu.


----------



## XyZaaH (10. Juli 2015)

Dann würde ich Judo nehmen


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Juli 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Weißt du noch, welche Arten du alle durch hast?


Fokus lag auf Karate, Thaiboxen, Ringen und BJJ. Im MMA hat man keine Chance, wenn man den Bodenkampf nicht beherrscht. 
Ist aber Geschmacksache und ein Frage, was man damit erreichen will.
Würde jedem empfehlen, dass er Kickboxen oder Thaiboxen dem normalen Boxen vorziehen sollte, weil es einfach wesentlich flexibler ist.

Ich bin jetzt erstma weg. Lese und antworte dann später weiter.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> ...



Schlabberhose war auch nur eine Übertreibung und nicht auf dich bezogen.
Ja betonen der Oberschenkel ist so eine Sache,ich schaue mir mal die Jeans von Joop mal an,danke. ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Juli 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Schlabberhose war auch nur eine Übertreibung und nicht auf dich bezogen.
> Ja betonen der Oberschenkel ist so eine Sache,ich schaue mir mal die Jeans von Joop mal an,danke. ^^


Zu spät. Ich habs persönlich genommen und mir aus lauter Frust jetzt Bier kaufen müssen. 

An der Kasse wars übrigens extrem lustig, auch wenn mir das jetzt keiner glaubt, weil ihr mich nicht kennt:
Stehe an der Kasse und vor mir eine Dame (vielleicht 3-4 Jahre älter als ich) mit einem extrem hübschen Gesicht. Fragt sie mich "Haben Sie nur dieses Sixpack?" Ich antworte "Eigentlich noch eins, aber dafür müsste ich das T-Shirt ausziehen." Sie wird rot im Gesicht und ich fange an zu lachen... Sie ließ mich vor und ich half ihr darauf beim Einpacken der Sachen in ihr Auto. Irgendwie komisch, aber lustig. Verstehe nicht, wie Leute meinten, man könne nur am Wochenende beim Saufen Mädels kennenlernen.
Aber keine Sorge. Ich kam nicht in Versuchung und habe nicht nach der Handynummer gefragt, obwohl ich dem Zuzwinkern recht früh verfallen war. Sie war ja schließlich nicht blond... 

sorry für den kleinen offtopic auflug:
War eben wieder Fußball spielen. Mittlerweile glaube ich, dass ich davon genug habe. Die einzelnen Trainingsaspekte sind zwar schön, aber an den Spaß habe ich mich zu sehr gewöhnt. Mittlerweile habe ich wieder richtig Bock auf meinen Boxsack. Werde ab nächster Woche wieder mit Trittübungen anfangen. Hoffentlich helfen die ganzen BCAAs bei der Wiederherstellung des rechten Bizeps!


----------



## Kinguin (10. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> ....



Immer dieser Säufer - wobei gut,das ist ja wohl ganz klar meine Schuld 

Eigentlich wird das nur behauptet,weil es vielen Leuten ,in der Disco/Kneipe oder so,leichter fällt Mädels anzusprechen.
Oft auch weil man selbst dann angetrunken ist und daher weniger Hemmungen hat bzw die anderen Leute halt blau sind.
Klar geht es auch öffentlich,aber trauen sich halt nur weniger Leute,und ja ich glaube dir die Story.^^


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Juli 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Immer dieser Säufer - wobei gut,das ist ja wohl ganz klar meine Schuld  ...


Du hast es erfasst! Das nächste Frustbier bezahlst du dann bitte. Und wehe du stellst nicht sicher, dass die Dame wieder dabei ist.
In Discos und Clubs lernt man fast ausschließlich die falschen Frauen kennen, außer man is eben n Saufkopp und steht auf Partyweiber.

Mir ist grad eingefallen, dass ich mit dem linken Arm ja Curls machen kann. Hätte mir hier auch jemand früher sagen können!
Achja, ich habe von dem Bier nichts getrunken. Hatte ich auch nicht vor. Steht nichma im Kühlschrank!


----------



## Kinguin (11. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Du hast es erfasst! Das nächste Frustbier bezahlst du dann bitte. Und wehe du stellst nicht sicher, dass die Dame wieder dabei ist.
> In Discos und Clubs lernt man fast ausschließlich die falschen Frauen kennen, außer man is eben n Saufkopp und steht auf Partyweiber.
> Mir ist grad eingefallen, dass ich mit dem linken Arm ja Curls machen kann. Hätte mir hier auch jemand früher sagen können!
> Achja, ich habe von dem Bier nichts getrunken. Hatte ich auch nicht vor. Steht nichma im Kühlschrank!



Ein Frustbier? Gerne.Eine Dame dazu? Meinetwegen.Aber die selbe Dame? Das wird schwer für mich. 
Sehe ich btw auch so,beim Feiern lernt man nicht wirklich die Frau für eine Beziehung kennen.
Ja schon klar - Du benutzt dein Bier für den Garten,als guten Dünger und um die lästigen Schnecken in Bierfallen zu locken!


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Juli 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ein Frustbier? Gerne.Eine Dame dazu? Meinetwegen.Aber die selbe Dame? Das wird schwer für mich.
> Sehe ich btw auch so,beim Feiern lernt man nicht wirklich die Frau für eine Beziehung kennen.
> Ja schon klar - Du benutzt dein Bier für den Garten,als guten Dünger und um die lästigen Schnecken in Bierfallen zu locken!


Mensch, die[!] Dame, die mich heute an der Kasse vor ließ. Du magst doch dunkle Haare und die 10 Jahre Altersunterschied sollten auch nicht stören.
Ich habe ja meine (und die wird mit nichts geteilt), die mich bis an mein Lebensende gleichermaßen erfreuen und quälen wird! Das ist wahre Liebe.
Freue mich schon auf die Hochzeit nächstes Jahr und das erste Kind. Am besten direkt 3 Jahre nacheinander eins pro Jahr! 

Ne, dafür ist das gute Schlüssel zu teuer.
Ihr habt hier eh nen falschen Eindruck von mir. Ich bin wegen meiner Verletzung nicht zum Säufer geworden. Ich härte meinen Körper nur zusätzlich gegen äußere Einflüsse ab.
Übers Jahr gesehen komme ich ja nichma auf einen Liter pro Monat. Den kompletten Verzicht habe ich so lange durchgezogen wie ich Lust drauf hatte.
Sobald ich wieder in der Wettkampfvorbereitung stecke, wird alles wieder wie früher.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Mensch, die[!] Dame, die mich heute an der Kasse vor ließ. Du magst doch dunkle Haare und die 10 Jahre Altersunterschied sollten auch nicht stören.
> Ich habe ja meine (und die wird mit nichts geteilt), die mich bis an mein Lebensende gleichermaßen erfreuen und quälen wird! Das ist wahre Liebe.
> Freue mich schon auf die Hochzeit nächstes Jahr und das erste Kind. Am besten direkt 3 Jahre nacheinander eins pro Jahr!



Das ist mir schon klar,und ja dunklere Haare und ein hübsches Gesicht sind schon mal eine schöne Kombination 
Nur der Altersunterschied von fast 10 Jahren macht alles kaputt ....
Hätte btw nicht gedacht,dass du so weit an die Zukunft denkst,dachte eher du bist so einen Gegenwartstyp 

Und Spaß beiseite,du irrst dich - als Säufer schätze ich dich nicht ein.
Spielt ja auch keine Rolle,wenn du für dich die gesunde Mitte findest,ist ja alles gut 
Ich selber habe mir in den letzten 1,5 Wochen zu oft unnötig viel gegessen,und das war nicht immer Gesund


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Juli 2015)

Hm... Ja, 10 Jahre können schon viel sein. Viele tun sich ja bereits mit 5en schwer. Jeder wie er will.
Manche Frauen erreichen mit 20-25 ihren Zenit, andere erst mit 45 und Männer die aufs Pumpen verzichten nie. 

Ich bin zwar recht spontan und offen, aber meine Gedanken lagen schon immer in der Zukunft. Das mit der Hochzeit und dem Nachwuchs ist zwar geplant, die Zeitangabe war jetzt aber nicht so ganz erst gemeint. Eins nach dem anderen. Bin mit dem Studium ja noch nicht fertig. 

Wer Fruchtsäfte trinkt oder regelmäßig Obst ist, konsumiert immer noch mehr Alkohol als ich. 

Meine Ernährung ist top. Guckst du hier:


----------



## Kinguin (11. Juli 2015)

5 Jahre wären mir auch schon zu viel ,aber vllt sehe ich das ja anders ,wenn ich irgendwann 30 Jahre alt bin.
Andererseits kenne ich genug Leute,die davon träumen es mit einer älteren Frau zu haben,wenn auch nichts Langfristiges oder Ernstes.
Bin aber kein Fan von,wenn dann wirklich was Ernstes. 

Und das sieht echt super aus,kriege ich grade richtig Hunger  
Bin auch grade aktuell etwas aus meinem Ess - Rhythmus raus,ab Montag knallhart wieder durchziehen.


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Juli 2015)

Und ab 45 prahlen die Opas, die sich irgendwann eine ältere Frau wünschten, dass sie ne 20-Jährige haben. Nicht meine Welt.

Wie sagt meine Freundin so schön: Geld zieht nur dumme Weiber an und gutes Aussehen oberflächliche. Gut, dass ich arm und hässlich bin.
Wenn ich im Umkehrschluss daran denke, dass beides erstgenannte auf sie zutrifft... Spricht nicht grade für mich. 

Der Magen soll mal hinne machn. Will ersma auf Rad und dann aufs Mopped. An der Zeit fürs durch die Gegend tanzen ist es auch wieder...

So, bin weg.


----------



## Ruptet (11. Juli 2015)

5 Tage Heer 3kg runter 
Mit meinen Beschwerden werd ich aber versuchen das sie mich abrüsten lassen, unmöglich in der Verfassung. Bin am Montag im Spital und am Mittwoch beim Psychlogen. (Spital wegen den Krankheiten und Beschwerden die ich davor schon hatte und Psychologen, weil die Kacklappen beim Heer denken ich würde simulieren  )


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Juli 2015)

Die ersten 2-4 Wochen fand ich bei der BW ziemlich nervig. Da testen die Ausbilder dann auch, ob sie nur oder weniger Idioten vor sich haben. Je nach Ergebnis gehen sie es dann lockerer an oder werden noch strenger. 

Ich muss übrigens mehr essen. Halte mein Gewicht noch nicht.


----------



## Kinguin (13. Juli 2015)

Anscheinend verstehen immer mehr Frauen,dass man nicht diese dünnen Models will,sondern Frau mit ordentlicher Figur (wenn auch nicht zu krass und nicht mit Muskeln ).
Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht erklären,wieso es plötzlich soviel mehr Damen in meinem Studio gibt. 
Problem ist,jetzt sind selbst die Kniebeugen und Beingeräte oft besetzt - war ja schon vorher oft voll bei mir....


----------



## meik19081999 (14. Juli 2015)

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder:
ich überlege ob ich nicht ins Fitness Studio gehen soll, habe die möglichkeit mit ein laar Freunden zu gehen, was sagt ihr dazu?
Was haltet ihr eigentlich von so Eiweiß/Proteinshakes?
Gruß


----------



## Leob12 (14. Juli 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> 5 Tage Heer 3kg runter
> Mit meinen Beschwerden werd ich aber versuchen das sie mich abrüsten lassen, unmöglich in der Verfassung. Bin am Montag im Spital und am Mittwoch beim Psychlogen. (Spital wegen den Krankheiten und Beschwerden die ich davor schon hatte und Psychologen, weil die Kacklappen beim Heer denken ich würde simulieren  )


Naja, andererseits gibt es genug die simulieren^^ 
Bin gespannt wann sie mich mal zu einer Übung einberufen. 
Wieso man so viel abnimmt weiß ich aber nicht. Bei mir wars die ersten Wochen, danach hat sich das Gewicht eingependelt. 
Auf der Eurad 2013 hab in den 2 Wochen sogar zugenommen. Lag vermutlich an der Billigen Pizza (5€ für Soldaten) und an der Combat Ration, die wir aus Langeweile und Neugier gekocht haben. Zu tun gab es ziemlich wenig, die meiste Zeit nur da und dort bereit halten, mehr nicht^^


----------



## Kinguin (14. Juli 2015)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch mal wieder:
> ich überlege ob ich nicht ins Fitness Studio gehen soll, habe die möglichkeit mit ein laar Freunden zu gehen, was sagt ihr dazu?
> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von so Eiweiß/Proteinshakes?
> Gruß



Kommt drauf an,Fitnessstudio ist nie verkehrt und bringt einen gut weiter,kommt aber drauf wie weit man kommen will,wie man aktuell steht und ob man es durchziehen kann.
Aber je nachdem auch gut besucht,ich bevorzuge es morgens bis Mittags zu gehen,relativ leer aber geht halt nicht immer neben Studium.
Ansonsten erst später abends,alles dazwischen ist mir zu voll.

Proteinshakes sind halt eine reine Nahrungsergänzung ,ganz praktisch um auf den täglichen Eiweißbedarf zu kommen (1,5-2g pro KG Körpergewicht) ,aber kein absolutes Muss. ^^
Es klappt auch mit der normalen Ernährung,wobei die auch grundsätzlich eiweißhaltig ausgerichtet sein sollte.
Sehe aber viele Leute,die das zu sich nehmen,aber dann halt Training schleifen lassen oder generell die Ernährung,grade bei Anfängern.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. Juli 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht erklären,wieso es plötzlich soviel mehr Damen in meinem Studio gibt.
> Problem ist,jetzt sind selbst die Kniebeugen und Beingeräte oft besetzt - war ja schon vorher oft voll bei mir....


Toll und dann sind sie trotzdem an den falschen Geräten.
Bankdrücken sollen die Damen. Für den Rest reicht Treppensteigen und Bauchtraining.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Juli 2015)

Da kann man aber nicht so tolle Selfies machen^^


----------



## Kinguin (14. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Toll und dann sind sie trotzdem an den falschen Geräten.
> Bankdrücken sollen die Damen. Für den Rest reicht Treppensteigen und Bauchtraining.



Ohja Bankdrücken bzw Training für die Brust ist absolut Pflicht bei Frauen.
Kniebeugen finde ich aber nicht verkehrt.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. Juli 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ohja Bankdrücken bzw Training für die Brust ist absolut Pflicht bei Frauen.
> Kniebeugen finde ich aber nicht verkehrt.


Theoretisch ist nichts verkehrt. Gibt ja auch hübsche Fitnessbabes (ist das die offizielle Bezeichnung? ) und die trainieren den Körper meistens auch komplett.
Die knacken die 100kg auch in den 3 Hauptdisziplinen, ohne dass sie zu muskulös aussehen. Ich mags femininer, aber das ist nicht von Belang.
Abgesehen davon werde ich mich hier im Thread ab sofort nicht mehr zu Frauen äußern, auch wenn sie sonst die wertvollste "Sache" auf der Welt sind und man ständig mit den Gedanken bei ihr (ihnen) ist. 

Habe gestern mit leichten Gewichten Bizepscurls mit dem rechten Arm probiert. Fühlt sich immer noch nicht gut an. So ein Scheißdreck. So langsam bin ich genervt!


----------



## Leob12 (14. Juli 2015)

Mich nervt eine Magenverstimmung, seit gut 3 Tagen. Das Wetter ist toll, ich hätte die Wohnung für mich allein und hab Ferien. 
Anstatt mit dem Rad zu fahren oder ein paar Freeletics-Programme zu machen, hock ich hier und esse Salzstangen und trinke Schwarztee . So stellt man sich den Ferienbeginn vor, herrlich^^


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Juli 2015)

Wusste es zwar schon immer, aber heute wurde es mir wieder bewusst: Man, sind Engländer/innen geil drauf. 
War eben bei der Saisoneröffnung von Fortuna Düsseldorf. Spiel übrigens 4:3 gewonnen, aber ich kann schon verstehen, dass Deutsche vielen anderen Nationen als in sich gekehrt, gehemmt und weniger emotional vorkommen. Da man halt doch meistens unter welchen ist, fällt einem das sonst nicht so extrem auf.

Geht ne Gruppe vorbei und singt n Lied, ich gröle einfach den Namen ihrer Stadt mit und auf einmal werd ich von jedem Typen umarmt oder es gibt n Handshake und die Mädels verteilen einem sogar Küsschen auf die Wange! Haha, so genial. Bin sowas gar nicht gewohnt.

Täte manch einem Landsamann auch gut, wenn er sich den Stock ausm .... zöge.

Das Spiel war übrigens cool. Sorry, dass ich nur als passiver Teilnehmer berichte, aber viel mehr geht bei mir ja nicht.

(Jetzt gehts zum Feiern ins Stahlwerk. Bin schon Teil der Gruppe geworden )


----------



## taks (17. Juli 2015)

thunder auf abwegen? 
Ne, viel spass.

Ich glaub ich geh noch ne Runde laufen. Um 10 ins Bett ist ein bisschen früh -.-


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Juli 2015)

Ich glaub, ich gehe jetzt ne Runde schlafen. 
Morgen (später) gibts eine Radtour.


----------



## Dxr2k5 (18. Juli 2015)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch mal wieder:
> ich überlege ob ich nicht ins Fitness Studio gehen soll, habe die möglichkeit mit ein laar Freunden zu gehen, was sagt ihr dazu?
> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von so Eiweiß/Proteinshakes?
> Gruß



Sport ist immer gut!  und wenn du die Möglichkeit hast mir freunden zu gehen würde ich die Chance nutzen!

Ganz gut und verständlich geschrieben.

Eiweiss & Protein - für Muskelaufbau! Produktvergleiche, Tests, Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## taks (19. Juli 2015)

Gestern hab ich ein 5 Stunden Baustellen Workout gemacht. Pickeln, Schaufeln und Schubkarren schieben.
Jetzt spüre ich jeden Muskel im Körper 

Und so ein Glückskind wie ich bin hat mich eine Hummel am Handgelenk gestochen welches jetzt so geschwollen ist, sodass ich es kaum noch bewegen kann -.-


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2015)

Eine Hummel? In den Handschuh geflogen oder was?


----------



## taks (19. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Eine Hummel? In den Handschuh geflogen oder was?



Jop


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Juli 2015)

Baustellenworkout ist aber n gutes Training. Die passende Abhärtung direkt mit dazu.
Was will Mann mehr?


----------



## Ruptet (20. Juli 2015)

92kg und ich krieg bei dem kack Heer eine Portion als ob ich ne 60kg Nudel wäre .... 5 kg abgenommen jetzt nach 10 Tagen. Pleiteheer eben.
Oberarm von 39,8 auf 38,5, obwohl der eh schon relativ gut definiert war .... ich raste aus, nach dem ersten Training bin ich aber eig wieder auf alter Größe...mal schauen morgen wies aussieht. (Am Oberarm mess ich immer gern, da seh ich die Unterschiede gut)


----------



## thunderofhate (20. Juli 2015)

Hatte beim Bund auch vor allem in den ersten 3 Monaten an Muskelmasse verloren.
Kein Zugang oder Zeit zum internen Studio und zu wenig Eiweiß.
Hunger hatte ich auch ständig, sodass ich am Abend vom Berg in die Stadt lief, wenn es ging und da ein viertes mal Essen ging.


----------



## Ruptet (20. Juli 2015)

Ja das isses ... bis auf die Beine wird erstmal nichts beansprucht, dazu darf man als Rekrut nicht ins Fitnessstudio und Hunger ist da sowieso dein ständiger Begleiter.
Ich würde auch laufen, aber die Kaserne darf man nicht verlassen...


----------



## thunderofhate (20. Juli 2015)

Nach den ersten paar Wochen durften wir raus. Weiß nicht mehr genau, wie lange es gedauert hat... Nach 3 Monaten durften wir auch trainieren.
Is bei mir bereits paar Jahre her. Immerhin werde ich dieses Jahr schon 27. 
Abi 2008!


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juli 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ja das isses ... bis auf die Beine wird erstmal nichts beansprucht, dazu darf man als Rekrut nicht ins Fitnessstudio und Hunger ist da sowieso dein ständiger Begleiter.
> Ich würde auch laufen, aber die Kaserne darf man nicht verlassen...



Klar darf man als Rekrut in die Kraftkammer, hab in den 7 oder 8 Kasernen in Österreich in denen ich bis jetzt war immer Rekruten getroffen. Dass man am Anfang nicht rein darf hat einen Grund, und zwar einen rechtlichen: 
Du brauchst eine Einweisung. Bekommst du die nicht, gehst rein und verletzt dich, gibts Konsequenzen. Hast du dagegen eine Einweisung, gehst rein und verletzt dich bist du selbst dran schuld. Diese Regel werden sie nicht zum Spaß eingeführt haben, das hat schon seinen Grund. 
Wieso darf man die Kaserne nicht verlassen? Zumindest am Anfang darf man am Abend nicht mehr raus, tagsüber aber schon. Man muss halt nur den Ausweis dabei haben. 

Wo bist du denn eingerückt? Sieht mir eher nach ner kleineren Kaserne aus, in Weitra hatten wir auch recht kleine Portionen. Man gewöhnt sich dran, oder man kauft eben im Ort etwas ein oder geht da etwas essen. 
Haben wir ständig gemacht. Hängt aber von der Kaserne selbst ab, je nachdem wieviel Essen sie kaufen oder bestellen kann. Ich hoffe inständig dass du kein Essen aus der Zentralküche hast, das schmeckt nämlich überhaupt nicht gut.


----------



## Ruptet (21. Juli 2015)

Ich bin in ..... oder sagen wirs so, im Zorn erschuf Gott Horn^^
1. Gardenkompanie

Was meinst mit Essen aus der Zentralküche ? Unser Essen wird in Wr. Neustadt zubereitet und dann hier aufgewärmt.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juli 2015)

Jo, genau, das ist Zentralküche^^ 
Ist es mittlerweile schon besser? Da gabs in Wien (Zwölfaxing) mal richtig schlechtes Essen. Und was man so hört sind die allerwenigsten über Zentralküche begeistert. 
Ich habs zum Glück weitestgehend vermieden xD

Naja, Horn ist immer noch besser als Weitra, hab da meine ersten 4 Monate verbracht. Immerhin hast du es nicht weit bis Allentsteig  
Hab in Horn die Prüfung auf der Hindernisbahn gemacht,  bei uns lag aber ein toter Marder in der Löwengrube drinnen^^ 
Sonst hab ich mit Horn nichts zu tun gehabt. An sich ist die Kaserne doch sympathisch. In der Zivilisation, Anbindung ans öffentliche Verkehrsnetz, keine Berge in der Nähe^^


----------



## Ruptet (21. Juli 2015)

Na zum Essen sag ich mal garnichts ... die Heeres-Typen behaupten durchgehend was diese Zentralküche für ein Erfolg ist.
Es ist allerhöchstens essbar, mehr nicht.

Geh...die halbe Kaserne hat Fieber weil man in der Einteilung eben nicht die Hand heben darf, heißt die niesen und husten alle in den Nacken des Vordermanns. Zur allgemeinen Hygiene sag ich auch nichts...Kaserne hat Menschenunwürdige Zustände und muss saniert werden, damit Flüchtlinge dort einziehen können - für Rekruten reichts aber anscheinend 
Aber das Bundesheer halt, dazu braucht man nichts sagen.

@Leob - bist du Berufssoldat oder wie ?

Ich durfte jedenfalls abrüsten und soll in 2 Jahren nochmal zur Musterung.
Jetzt geht endlich das Training wieder los 

@Oder auch nicht...das Antibiotika zerschießt mich, heute Abend nehm ich die letzte Pille und morgen gehts los.


----------



## Leonleon1 (21. Juli 2015)

Yiöööööööö 


Was drückt/beugt/zieht ihr so ?  


Die Frage muss einfach sein ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Juli 2015)

Ich melde mich mal als Hauptgefreiter a.D. in militärischer Manier ab.
Ich bin die nächste Zeit weg. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich auch zurück komme.
Wegtreten, Männer!



Leonleon1 schrieb:


> Was drückt/beugt/zieht ihr so ?


20/30/40. Das letzte müsste aber Heben sein.
Bin schon fast im Ruhestand. Bald geht das Testosteron zur Neige und dann wird nur noch abgebaut.
Mental habe ich mich schon darauf vorbereitet.


----------



## Ruptet (21. Juli 2015)

Oi...jetzt wird dem Thread hier aber was fehlen.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juli 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Na zum Essen sag ich mal garnichts ... die Heeres-Typen behaupten durchgehend was diese Zentralküche für ein Erfolg ist.
> Es ist allerhöchstens essbar, mehr nicht.


Galgenhumor, oder ganz einfach notwendig. Wenn alle Unteroffiziere übers Essen meckern machen das natürlich auch die Rekruten, keine gute Entwicklung.^^ Ich kenne aber keinen der der Zentralküche eine Träne hinterherweinen würde 
Solange es essbar ist, ist es doch noch ok. Wenn in der Früh kein Sport ist, dann besser da gut reinschaufeln. Frühstück ist eh überall gleich. Brot, Semmel, diverse Weckerl, Marmelade, Wurst, Müsli, gabs noch überall. 



> Geh...die halbe Kaserne hat Fieber weil man in der Einteilung eben nicht die Hand heben darf, heißt die niesen und husten alle in den Nacken des Vordermanns. Zur allgemeinen Hygiene sag ich auch nichts...Kaserne hat Menschenunwürdige Zustände und muss saniert werden, damit Flüchtlinge dort einziehen können - für Rekruten reichts aber anscheinend
> Aber das Bundesheer halt, dazu braucht man nichts sagen.


Ok, war nicht bei der Garde, auf Exerzierdienst wurde am Anfang zwar wert gelegt, aber sowas ist keinem von uns passiert xD 
Tja, die Kasernen sind leider schon ziemlich alt, und Geld ist keines da. Leider. Auch in der Hinsicht hatte ich aber Glück. In Mistelbach, Weitra und St. Michael waren die Kasernen, oder besser gesagt die Kompaniegebäude richtig nice. 
In Weitra hatte unser Zug wahnsinnig bequeme Betten mit dicken Matratzen, keine Stahlrohrbetten, wobei man sich auch an die gewöhnt. 
In Mistelbach waren wir 2 Monate im KPE-Gebäude, welche frisch renoviert war, das war echt schön (teuer). 
Und in St. Michael war das Gebäude der Stabskompanie das erste, welches seit der Fertigstellung der Kaserne 1982 neue Sanitäranlagen bekommen hat. Dafür alles weiß, sieht man jeden Fußabdruck^^ 



> @Leob - bist du Berufssoldat oder wie ?
> Ich durfte jedenfalls abrüsten und soll in 2 Jahren nochmal zur Musterung.


Nope, hab EF gemacht, und dann die Milizunteroffizierslaufbahn eingeschlagen weil es für den EF-Kurs 2 nur mehr Plätze bei der Waffengattung Jäger gegeben hat. Da ist Aufklärer viel geschmeidiger 
Bin ich halt kein EF-Wachtmeister, die haben aber sowieso nicht den besten Ruf. 


> Jetzt geht endlich das Training wieder los


Training gibts beim Bundesheer auch, sofern du den richtigen Gruppenkommandaten erwischt, oder einfach nur einen Schleifer von Kompaniekommandanten der den Sport leitet 
Dann wirst du schon fit. Nicht aufgepumpt, aber fit so wie man es halt braucht bei einem Soldaten. Die 2400m in Spitzenzeiten in 9:10 Minuten gelaufen, Leistungsmarsch über 20km mit 10 kg Gepäck (wir durfen just4fun mitmachen^^) in 3:07 Std, wobei ich da schon stark dehydriert war^^


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal als Hauptgefreiter a.D. in militärischer Manier ab.
> Ich bin die nächste Zeit weg. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich auch zurück komme.
> Wegtreten, Männer!
> 
> ...



Du bist HG d.R., nicht a.D.  a.D. sind nur ehemalige Berufssoldaten


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Juli 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Du bist HG d.R., nicht a.D.  a.D. sind nur ehemalige Berufssoldaten


Stimmt. Man merkt, schon seit ganzen 6 Jahren is Dienstschluss. Da wird man vergesslich.
Ich wünsche allen weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Training.
So gegen Ende September oder Oktober tauche ich vielleicht wieder auf.

Aber nun ist hier Ruhe, Männer!


----------



## Ruptet (21. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Galgenhumor, oder ganz einfach notwendig. Wenn alle Unteroffiziere übers Essen meckern machen das natürlich auch die Rekruten, keine gute Entwicklung.^^ Ich kenne aber keinen der der Zentralküche eine Träne hinterherweinen würde
> Solange es essbar ist, ist es doch noch ok. Wenn in der Früh kein Sport ist, dann besser da gut reinschaufeln. Frühstück ist eh überall gleich. Brot, Semmel, diverse Weckerl, Marmelade, Wurst, Müsli, gabs noch überall.
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ... ja in der Früh würde ich gerne mehr essen, aber jeder Rekrut darf nur maximal 2 Semmeln haben.
Und das mit dem "Voller Erfolg" ist deren voller Ernst, soll wahrscheinlich heißen "Mit dem gringsten Einsatz kriegen wie die meisten Mäuler gestopft"

Ich finds nur beschissen- das Heer wird totgespart und die wundern sich ernsthaft, wieso da keine Sau hin will..... die sollen Geld investieren und für anständige Verhältnisse sorgen.

Ja in der Garde müsstest du dem Vordermann sogar in den Nacken kotzen, wenn du musst. Aus der Grund/Ruht-Stellung zu gehen wegen solchen "Kleinigkeiten" ist garnicht gern gesehen, wird knallhart durchgezogen, sonst gibts Konsequenzen.
Pure Zeitverschwendung ohne Sinn einfach, jetzt ziehen sie sogar Schüler wie mich ein, die ab September wieder in die Abendschule gehen. "Ja, dafür haben wir sie extra in Wien stationiert, damit sie nach dem Dienst in die Schule können" inkl. gesundheitliche Beschwerden.... alles klar Leute.

Wie schnell ich welche Entfernung zurücklege ist mir auch ziemlich egal, ich will einfach nur meine Form halten, nicht mehr und nicht weniger..."unterernährt" unmöglich, klar könnte man beim Mittagsessen den ganzen Teller vollpacken mit Nudeln oder Reis, Fleisch etc. darf immer nur 1 Stück genommen werden, und dann stopfen was das Zeug hält damit man in der gegebenen Zeit fertig wird, aber der Magen wirds einem danken und bei 40° kommt spätestens 30min später beim Sport eh alles wieder hoch.

Aber bevor hier wieder Wehrdienst vs Profiheer Diskussionen ausbrechen 
Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mit Horn und der 1. Gardenkompanie einfach ein schlechtes Beispiel erwischt habe.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Juli 2015)

Ich möchte gar nicht erst anfangen über die Waffengattungen an sich oder über die Ausbildung zu meckern anfangen^^ Garde ist für mich neben der Militärmusik am sinnlosesten. Aber wir haben gefühlt 10000 Jäger die alle nach dem Schema ausgebildet werden (außer man hat Glück mit den Zugs und Gruppenkdt), welches schon im Kalten Krieg angewandt wurde. 
Ich hatte bei meiner Aufklärer-Ausbildung Glück, sämtliche Kommandanten im Zug waren zusammen im Tschad, dazu noch Kosovo, Libanon und Afghanistan. Die hatten Ahnung und wir haben ca nichts nach Vorschrift gemacht, weil es komplett sinnfrei und veraltet ist.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Juli 2015)

Achso, das war letztens etwas unhöflich.
Ich mochte wenigstens mitteilen, was in nächster Zeit auf dem Plan stehen wird, sofern es jemanden interessiert.

Da mein rechter Bizeps wieder belastbarer wird, kann ich mittlerweile auch schon wenige Übungen machen. Mein erster Kurzurlaub ist vorbei.
Ich durfte mich beim Joggen mit einem Pferd messen. Naja, das Tier hat beim Trab sein eigenes Tempo vorgelegt, sodass ich mich anpassen musste und nein, das war kein Joggen mehr.
Ich bin nach paar km fast zusammengebrochen, weil das eher ein durchgehender Sprint war.
Im anschließenden Sprint sah ich natürlich kein Land.

Klimmzüge stellen grad meine Lieblingsübung dar. Achja, bin auch an den unendlichen Küsten des Nordfrieslands entlang gejoggt.
Ohne Pferd, welches das Tempo vorlegt, wesentlich angenehmer.

Im August werde ich dann für ein paar Tage in die Berge fahren und nebenbei noch mehr Klimmzüge machen. 
Ich bin grad höchstmotiviert, auch wenn meine Laune eher im Keller ist, weil ich wieder zurück im Rheinruhrschrott-pott bin. Man, is das hässlich hier. Die Leute, die Städte, das Land, fast alles. Erinnere mich wieder daran, wieso ich unbedingt weg wollte. 

Sofern keine weiteren Verletzungen dazu kommen, sollte ich gegen Ende September fitter denn je sein!
I am dominator, the world is mine! 

In dem Sinne wünsche ich euch viel Motivation und ein gutes Training. Bis dann.


----------



## Ruptet (27. Juli 2015)

Ich wollte schon sagen wie ruhig es hier geworden ist ohne Thunder.

Alles Gute und viel Spaß


----------



## Kinguin (27. Juli 2015)

Thunder is back xd
Ja ich habe auch meine erste Verletzung ,an der Schulter (Impingement Syndrom/Verengung sowie Verschleiß des Schultergelenks) - einfach nur beschissenes Gefühl,Bankdrücken,Klimmzüge,Rudern usw funktioniert nicht mehr wirklich......
Aktuell trainiere ich die Rotatorenmanschette (also Außen und Innenrotatoren) ,aber ob das allein was bringt ?Hat irgendwer hier Erfahrungen mit?


----------



## Ruptet (7. August 2015)

Um das mal ein klein wenig wiederzubeleben - Sorry Kingu, ich hab keine Erfahrung damit.
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich die Rotatoren noch nie trainiert oder beachtet, Verletzungen gibts keine.

Ich mach jetzt einen 3er Split, 3 Tage Training - 1 Tag Pause - 3 Tage Training usw., wenn ich denke es ist nötig oder einfach kb habe nehm ich mirn zweiten Tag frei.
Hab gemerkt das meine Regeneration sehr gut ist, der GK Plan jeden zweiten Tag dauert mir aber massiv zu lange ... 2 Stunden sind schon ne Nuss, also versuch ichs jetzt erstmal so.
Am Montag whrscheinlich 2 Monate in Fitnesscenter um mich mal korregieren zu lassen und mir evtl. einen Ernährungsplan zu holen ... jetzt will ichs mal wirklich wissen was möglich ist


----------



## Offset (12. August 2015)

Ich hab mal ne Frage an euch. Findet ihr dieses Training sinnvoll?
100 Liegestütze Training in 6 Wochen - DAS ORIGINAL
Ich glaube nicht, dass man sich wirklich so schnell steigern kann (Ich versuch es mal und steige bei Woche 4 ein).


----------



## Ruptet (12. August 2015)

Ich denk nicht das man in 6 Wochen einfach mal 100 richtig ausgeführte Liegestütze raushauen kann...also wirklich richtig ausgeführte.

Nebenbei, was erhoffst du dir dadurch eigentlich ?


----------



## Koko291 (12. August 2015)

Was will man den mit 100 liege stütze erreichen?
Gibt dann shaker gratis😊


----------



## Offset (12. August 2015)

Ich will nur wissen ob ich das überhaupt schaffen kann. Aber wie gesagt, ich glaube auch nicht, dass man dann 100 sauber ausgeführte Liegestütz hinbekommt. Eigentlich will ich nur ein paar mehr können als bisher.


----------



## Leob12 (12. August 2015)

Hört sich irgendwie spanisch an, ich versuchs mal^^ 

Links gibts noch andere Programme, unter anderem 50 Klimmzüge xD 
Das meiste was ich je gesehen habe waren 35 von einem Jagdkommando-Soldaten, und die sind schon sehr fit. 

So, Anfangstest gemacht, 32 halbwegs lockere geschafft. Und nun soll ich in 3 oder 4 Wochen 100 schaffen?^^


----------



## taks (13. August 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und nun soll ich in 3 oder 4 Wochen 100 schaffen?^^



Los! Mit Videotagebuch


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2015)

Sicher nicht^^


----------



## Ruptet (13. August 2015)

50 saubere waren mein Maximum, das war aber auch sowas wie ne Challenge...da haben Leute zugeguckt, da war ich also etwas aufgedrehter.
Sonst schaffe ich ebenfalls an die 30 wobei das schon n hartes Stück ist... 100 kaum vorstellbar.

Hab jedenfalls noch kein Video gesehen, wo jemand wirklich 100 saubere Liegestütze ausführt - falls jemand eines kennt, würd ich gerne sehen


----------



## thunderofhate (13. August 2015)

Das müsste man separat trainieren. Habe ich mir auch einmal vorgenommen...
Geht aber mindestens in Richtung Kraft-Ausdauer und setzt ein gutes Verhältnis von Größe zu Gewicht voraus.
Aus reiner Neugier jetzt eben mal 72 gemacht mit Brust und Nase bis zum Boden.
Da heute Brust- und Armetag ist, muss ich mir aber paar Reserven lassen, sonst gibts später keinen guten Pump.

Ist aber sowieso die Frage, was man überhaupt will. Menschen, die die meisten Wiederholungen bei Körpergewichtsübungen schaffen, sind nie am breitesten.
Die Steigerung des Gewichts halte ich immer für movtivierender als die Anzahl der Wiederholungen.
Schafft man 30 saubere Liegestütze, kann man sich nen Rucksack mit 10kg packen und so die Belastung steigern. Benutze da meine 30kg Gewichtsweste und es macht richtig Spaß.

So, da es nichts Interessantes zu Berichten gibt, abgesehen von einem 5h Fußmarsch am Montag, weil ich am Ende der Welt einen Platten bekam, verziehe ich mich auch wieder.

Pfiat eich!


----------



## Ruptet (13. August 2015)

72  MASCHINE !

Den 5h Fußmarsch wahrscheinlich mit dem Auto am Rücken, bissl Beine trainieren


----------



## thunderofhate (13. August 2015)

Ne, das Fahrrad hatte nen Platten. Hatte davor 40km zurückgelegt und wollt heim als die Überraschung kam.
Hatte kein Wasser mehr und lief von 5h gefühlte 6 in der Sonne. Is ja nicht so, als ob ich davor aufm Rad bereits inna Sonne wäre.
Gegen Ende habe ich kaum mehr was mitbekommen und leicht halluziniert.
Dehydration is a Scheiß!

Wo wir beim Thema sind: I hob Durst!
Holts mir amoi a Bier!


----------



## Kinguin (13. August 2015)

Da ich aktuell noch verletzt bin kann ich mir die Challenge leider nicht gönnen - saubere Liegestütze schaffte ich vor paar Monaten noch mit ca 50-60 Wdh.Aber 100 saubere Liegestütze sind da noch weit entfernt 

Ansonsten mir fehlt das Training seit 5-6 Wochen am pausieren ....


----------



## Ruptet (13. August 2015)

Oj das ist bitter ... ich würd da langsam aber sicher ausrasten.
Immernoch die Schulter oder wie siehts aus ?


----------



## Kinguin (13. August 2015)

Ja ist die Schulter - naja jeder hat mal irgendwann seine erste richtige Sportverletzung 
Da fehlt einem echt was im Leben,wenn so gut wie alles ausfällt.
War auch letztens Schwimmen mit paar Freunden,aber ging nicht so wirklich.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. August 2015)

Beschwer dich nicht! In dem Alter hatte ich schon einen Bänderriss, einen Mittelfußbruch und einen Mittelhandbruch! Die Rübe hat auch bleibende Schäden davongetragen, weißte ja mittlerweile. Daran haben meine Mitmenschen heute noch zu leiden. 

Das Wetter is aber ma echt schrecklich. 25° um 1 und das Gewitter bringt nix. Wenn das bald nicht abkühlt, gehe ich gleich noch ne Runde Joggen. Wahrscheinlich war ich deswegen so genervt.
Man schwitzt selbst aufm Klo.


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

Ja, das Wetter ist schrecklich.

Schwitzt man weniger, wenn man athletischer aufgebaut ist?


----------



## thunderofhate (14. August 2015)

Weiß nicht, ob es einen direkten Zusammenhang gibt.
Es gibt mehr Oberfläche (und Masse), sodass man theoretisch auch mehr schwitzen müsste.
Ich habe aber schon immer recht schnell geschwitzt. Das ist auch Veranlagung.


----------



## taks (14. August 2015)

Ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen:
Mehr Fett = mehr Schweiss

PS: Frühsport 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinguin (14. August 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Beschwer dich nicht! In dem Alter hatte ich schon einen Bänderriss, einen Mittelfußbruch und einen Mittelhandbruch! Die Rübe hat auch bleibende Schäden davongetragen, weißte ja mittlerweile. Daran haben meine Mitmenschen heute noch zu leiden. .



Ich beschwere mich aber  Und ja ich merke es immer wieder 

@ taks das sieht ja richtig nice aus ^^
Muss sagen mache gerne Frühsport,also wenn Studium/Arbeiten dies zu lassen, startet man einfach wunderbar in den Tag.


----------



## Ruptet (14. August 2015)

Morgen auch Frühsport, bin um 9 trainieren - Brust/Schulter/Trizeps ist dran 

Heute die Beine gequält soguts ging ohne Schmerzen...ich freu mich schon richtig auf den Muskelkater morgen.

Btw. noch keine einzige Sportverletzung  *3x auf Holz klopf*


----------



## taks (15. August 2015)

Ich habe es Gestern glaub ein bisschen übertrieben. Haben sogar in den Schienbeinen Muskelkater


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2015)

Pass auf das du es nicht übertreibst. Schienbeinkantensyndrom ist kein Spaß, hatte ich Anfang dieses Jahres weil ich es beim Laufen übertrieben habe. 2x mit einem Tag Abstand gut 15 km, wieder einen Tag Pause, leichtes Ziehen vorne/seitlich beim unteren Schienbein, ich dachte das wäre Muskelkater. Lockere kleine 5 km Runde angefangen, ab km 3 hat es bei jedem mal auftreten am Boden irrsinnig geschmerzt. Den letzten Teil unter Schmerzen zu Fuß gegangen. Ok, kann nicht so schlimm sein, 3 Tage gewartet, wieder angefangen zu laufen, nach nichtmal 100m musste ich aufhören. Ab zum Arzt, Diagnose, Schienbeinkantensyndrom bzw Shin Splits, 3-4 Wochen Pause, keine Belastung. Irrsinnig frustrierend, gerade als ich wieder schön drinnen war. 
Muss bei dir nicht so sein, aber ich hab das auch mit Muskelkater verwechselt, passiert mir hoffentlich nie wieder^^


----------



## thunderofhate (16. August 2015)

Noch jemand hier, der beim Joggen auf den Vorfußlauf setzt?
Ich bin grad bei der Umstellung und die Waden freuen sich richtig. 
Habe jetzt auch die perfekte Strecke gefunden. Erstmal flach, dann kleinere Steigungen und Gefälle, großes Gefälle, große Steigung. Müssten 6-7km sein. Mehr mag ich eh nicht laufen.
Feststellung: Am liebsten würde ich durchgehend bergauf laufen. Macht mir mehr Spaß und ist nicht wirklich anstrengender.


----------



## Ruptet (16. August 2015)

Ich laufe garnicht mehr, aber mein Vater....der hat durch richtige Keulen von Waden bekommen, über 50cm Umfang, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## thunderofhate (16. August 2015)

50er Waden sähen bei meiner Größe komisch aus. Aber durchs Joggen bekommt man eh keine breiten Beine.


----------



## Kinguin (16. August 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ich laufe garnicht mehr, aber mein Vater....der hat durch richtige Keulen von Waden bekommen, über 50cm Umfang, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe.



Also über 50cm wäre eine sehr krasse Leistung je nach KFA ,ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht,weil ich mich in der Szene nie ausführlich beschäftigt habe.
Aber Arnold (ca 1,90 groß) hatte einen Wadenumfang von 50cm ,trocken zu seinen besten Zeiten.
Oder zb Jay Cutler hat hat da fast die selben Werte,ist aber nochmal deutlicher kleiner.Und klar beide haben nachgeholfen,machen ja beide kein Geheimnis raus.

Ansonsten unfair,will auch wieder ans Werk.


----------



## taks (17. August 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Pass auf das du es nicht übertreibst. Schienbeinkantensyndrom ist kein Spaß, hatte ich Anfang dieses Jahres weil ich es beim Laufen übertrieben habe. 2x mit einem Tag Abstand gut 15 km, wieder einen Tag Pause, leichtes Ziehen vorne/seitlich beim unteren Schienbein, ich dachte das wäre Muskelkater. Lockere kleine 5 km Runde angefangen, ab km 3 hat es bei jedem mal auftreten am Boden irrsinnig geschmerzt. Den letzten Teil unter Schmerzen zu Fuß gegangen. Ok, kann nicht so schlimm sein, 3 Tage gewartet, wieder angefangen zu laufen, nach nichtmal 100m musste ich aufhören. Ab zum Arzt, Diagnose, Schienbeinkantensyndrom bzw Shin Splits, 3-4 Wochen Pause, keine Belastung. Irrsinnig frustrierend, gerade als ich wieder schön drinnen war.
> Muss bei dir nicht so sein, aber ich hab das auch mit Muskelkater verwechselt, passiert mir hoffentlich nie wieder^^



Ok, danke für die Info.
Werde es mal im Auge behalten. Habe aber immernoch am ganzen Gehapparat Muskelkater.
Keine Ahnung was da falsch lief 




thunderofhate schrieb:


> Noch jemand hier, der beim Joggen auf den Vorfußlauf setzt?



Ich kann garnicht anders Joggen ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (17. August 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Ich kann garnicht anders Joggen ^^


Ich weiß nicht, ob mein Mittelfuß diese Belastung länger mitmacht. Die ist nämlich schon deutlich größer. Leider ist der Bruch bei mir damals nicht richtig verheilt.
Mit dem anderen Fuß habe ich Probleme seit einem Bänderriss. 
Die Waden selbst gewöhnen sich ja schnell daran.
Komplett schmerzfrei kann ich sowieso nur kürzere Strecken laufen, aber habe mich daran gewöhnt.
Werde jetzt von mal zu mal einen größeren Teil im Vorfußlauf absolvieren und einfach schauen, ob das geht.

Bei den momentanen Pfützen kann man eh nur mit einer Art Schuh/Stiefel gescheit laufen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich liebe sie.


----------



## Leob12 (18. August 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Noch jemand hier, der beim Joggen auf den Vorfußlauf setzt?
> Ich bin grad bei der Umstellung und die Waden freuen sich richtig.
> Habe jetzt auch die perfekte Strecke gefunden. Erstmal flach, dann kleinere Steigungen und Gefälle, großes Gefälle, große Steigung. Müssten 6-7km sein. Mehr mag ich eh nicht laufen.
> Feststellung: Am liebsten würde ich durchgehend bergauf laufen. Macht mir mehr Spaß und ist nicht wirklich anstrengender.



Aufpassen, genau deswegen hab ich mir Shin Splits eingefangen weil ich es am Anfang übertrieben habe^^ 
Aktuell versuch ich mich langsam wieder dran zu gewöhnen, Abschnitte meiner Runde laufe ich auf den Ballen und Zehen. Leider letztens umgeknickt und bei Belastung bin ich nicht schmerzfrei >.<


----------



## thunderofhate (18. August 2015)

Habe mir nun den Artikel auf Wikipedia zum Schienbeinkantensyndrom durchgelesen.

Dieses Gefühl vorne am Schienbein kenne ich. Da schmerzt dann jeder Schritt. Bekam ich aber seltener durchs Joggen als durch stundenlanges Fußballspielen.
Das war für mich aber nie ein Grund, am nächsten Tag nicht weiterhin Fußball zu spielen.

Zu ausgeprägten Shin Splits samt längerer Zwangspause kam es bei mir zum Glück nie.
Spätestens wenn selbst das normale Gehen mit Schmerzen verbunden ist, verzichte ich eben 2 Tage auf Fußball samt Joggen.

Muskelübermüdungen kenne ich eigentlich nur am Oberschenkel, wenn man paar Tage nacheinander zu lange Strecken auf dem Rad fährt.
Da macht man dann auch 2 Tage Pause und wundert sich, dass trotz guter Ernährung und erholsamen Schlafes bei der nächsten Tour die Luft komplett raus ist und einen schon die erste Steigung vor Probleme stellt. Das ist in der Tat nervig, weil man dann eine gute Woche (wenn man übertreibt auch wesentlich länger) aussetzen sollte, was ich Mangels Geduld kaum schaffe.

Normalerweise finde ich, dass der Körper einem ziemlich präzise Rückmeldung darüber gibt, ob eine Belastung zu stark ist oder eben nicht.
Spätestens wenn man in ein Alter kommt, in dem die Regenerationsfähigkeit des Körpers langsamer wird, kann man sich manch jugendlichen Leichtsinn nicht mehr erlauben. Das habe ich übrigens schon mit 20 gemerkt, weil die Wunden langsamer heilten, wenn man sich mal wieder mit dem Rad legte, weil man eine Kurve zu schnell nehmen wollte.  

Natürlich steigert man sich beim Vorfußlauf langsam. Momentan bin ich im Joggen höchstens durchschnittlich. Könnte zwar auch 30-40km am Stück laufen und wäre danach nicht übermäßig platt, aber das Tempo ist dementsprechend gering. Bin eben auch vom Körperbau eher Sprinter und zu schwer, um mit einem 178 65kg Jogger mithalten zu können. Ich empfinde Joggen übrigens als nicht wirklich spaßig. Ich freue mich nur auf die Zwischensprints, weil die wirklich ein Genuss sind.
Könnte ich beim Laufen keine Musik hören, empfänd ich es fast als Folter.


----------



## Leob12 (18. August 2015)

Shin Splits sind nicht zu verachten. Wenn die wirklich akut sind (und ich hab ja trotzdem voll belastet) dann kanns auch chronisch werden. Man muss halt auf den Körper hören, blöd nur wenn man die Signale nicht versteht xD


----------



## thunderofhate (18. August 2015)

Naja, das Verstehen der Signale lernt man mit der Zeit. Bei mir hat es auch lange gedauert. 

Morgen werden die Gegner wieder gnadenlos im Badminton rangenommen.


----------



## taks (19. August 2015)

Heute beim Rudern hab ich zumindest nichts mehr gespürt


----------



## Ruptet (22. August 2015)

ahhhhhhh ich könnte wieder ausrasten.... kennt ihr das, wenn die Waden überdehnt sind ? 
Kann nicht gerade stehen und laufe auf Zehenspitzen.

War vorgestern schon auf dem Weg in die Umkleide, der Beintag verlief umwerfend, dachte mir aber die Waden power ich noch so richtig aus, 100% Range of Motion - 100% Krüppel heute.


----------



## thunderofhate (22. August 2015)

Ich kenne Überdehnungen grundsätzlich nicht, weil ich ziemlich gelenkig und beweglich bin. 

Heute Abend wollte ich eigentlich aufs Rad, stattdessen liege ich hier auf einer Wiese und genieße die letzten Sonnenstrahlen.
Später gehe ich dann aber auch noch Joggen, denke ich... Bin grad noch unschlüssig.

Vorletzte Nacht habe ich eine Polizistin am D Hbf zu einem Liegestützencontest überreden können. Ihr Kollege und die andere Polizistin haben nicht mitmachen wollen.
Trotz paar Bier und genug Wein habe ich gewonnen! 

Muss dazu aber auch sagen, dass meine Herausforderung recht provokant war und sie mir es wirklich zeigen wollte! Danach haben wir uns aber nett unterhalten bis sie weiter musste.


----------



## Ruptet (22. August 2015)

Waden sind bei mir leider schon immer ein Problem gewesen... ich hab mich auch nie um sie geschert, sind schon prall und gut geformt, wieso trainieren oder überhaupt mal dehnen 

Geil


----------



## thunderofhate (23. August 2015)

Das Grundgerüst meines Beintrainings bestand zunächst nur aus Radfahren, Fußball und Kampfsport.
Als es dann an die Kniebeugen mit Gewichten ging, war ich schon relativ gut vorbereitet.

Sonstiges:
Aus reiner Neugier trainiere ich grad (nebenbei) auf die 100 Liegestütze hin. (Deswegen unter anderem auch die nächtliche Geschichte)
Bin zwar nicht mehr weit davon entfernt (80 ohne Frühstück geknackt), aber ich weiß nicht, wie man das innerhalb von 6 Wochen schaffen soll, wenn man bereits an 30 scheitert.
Nebenbei halte ich auch sehr wenig davon, dazwischen keinen Tag Pause zu machen, evtl sogar 2.

edit:
Ich mache es auch ein kleines bisschen anders als auf der Seite beschrieben.
Wann immer ich Zeit habe, mache ich so viele wie ich kann. Verteilt sich dann über den ganzen Tag, aber ich komme auf 8-10 Sätze.
Keine Ahnung, was man bei 178 wiegen muss, damit man keinen Regenerationstag bei 400+ Liegestützen pro Tag braucht. 

edit2:
Gute Nacht. Man sollte auch am Wochenende einen halbwegs gescheiten Schlaftrhythmus wahren, auch wenn ich es sonst schon kaum schaffe.


----------



## taks (23. August 2015)

Heute mit einem netten Wanderausflug wiedereinmal bemerkt, dass meine Ausdauer doch noch nicht so das Wahre ist -.-


----------



## thunderofhate (26. August 2015)

Von Joggingschuhen beim Laufen jetzt auf meine GSG9 Stiefel umgestiegen. Das zusätzliche Gewicht an den Beinen tut gut! Macht Spaß.


----------



## thunderofhate (28. August 2015)

Komisch, von mal zu mal verbessere ich mich bei meiner strecke um 5 minuten.
Schätze aber,  dass das nur noch 1-2 mal geht, wenn ich nicht während des laufens umkippen will.
Der strömende regen is schon geil, wenn man nachts joggt.

Mein linkes bein wird bald aufgeschnibbelt und dann gehöre ich auch wieder zu den invaliden. 
Wünsche alle nen guten Pump!


----------



## Ruptet (28. August 2015)

Oweia, na mal schön austoben vor der Pause !
Was muss denn gemacht werden ?


----------



## thunderofhate (29. August 2015)

Ja, tobe mich grad wieder täglich ziemlich aus. 

Da ist etwas unter der Haut, was nicht sein sollte. Ist hart und fühlt sich wie ein Knoten an. Wird dann eben entfernt. Arzt meinte, dass man das ohne Gewebeprobe nicht erkennen könnte. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Leob12 (30. August 2015)

Heute eine kleine Wanderung unternommen. Zwar mit der Familie, aber ich hab mir 10 kg in den Rucksack gepackt und hab den nach oben geschleppt^^ macht Spaß wenn man nicht die schweren Kampfstiefel an den Füßen hat.


----------



## Ruptet (30. August 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ja, tobe mich grad wieder täglich ziemlich aus.
> 
> Da ist etwas unter der Haut, was nicht sein sollte. Ist hart und fühlt sich wie ein Knoten an. Wird dann eben entfernt. Arzt meinte, dass man das ohne Gewebeprobe nicht erkennen könnte. Ich bin gespannt.



Ach geh, dacht du musst da wirklich ne ganze Weile pausieren. Da kannst ja immernoch den Oberkörper rannehmen 
Und mal hoffen das es was harmloses ist


----------



## thunderofhate (30. August 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ach geh, dacht du musst da wirklich ne ganze Weile pausieren. Da kannst ja immernoch den Oberkörper rannehmen
> Und mal hoffen das es was harmloses ist


Bin kein Chirurg und kein Hellseher. Keine Ahnung...  Im besten Falle 2-3 Wochen, was mich aber bereits ziemlich nerven würde.
Kreuzheben werde ich dann auch vergessen können. 2er Split mit einem Tag Pause dazwischen?  Discopumper, ole!

@ Leob
Wieso auf Kampfstiefel verzichten? Seit ich wieder Stiefel zum Joggen nutze, habe ich viel größeren Spaß dabei.


----------



## Ruptet (30. August 2015)

Oi 2-3 Wochen wären schon hart, aber besser Discopumper als garnicht pumpen 

Die schweren Össi-Kampfstiefel sind richtig bescheiden...also ich kam garnicht klar auf die Dinger, waren einfach nur unbequem.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. August 2015)

Bei mir waren 2 paar der dt. Kampfstiefel bis zur Unbrauchbarkeit im "Einsatz".
Fand sie schon gut, obwohl sie natürlich gegen meine jetzigen GSG9.2 keine Chance haben. 
Zum Joggen taugen aber beide gut.


----------



## Leob12 (30. August 2015)

Die Stiefel sind sauschwer, du schwitzt wie ein Schwein und sie sind völlig unflexibel. Laufen kannst du damit, aber nicht lange, bedingt durch die Feuchtigkeit die sich drinnen wunderbar sammeln kann, kriegst du Blasen, selbst wenn du alles abtapest. 
http://army-warehouse.com/schuhe/1836-bh-feldschuhe-i-leicht-feldstiefel-neu.html
Irgendwelche atmungsaktiven und auch leichteren Stiefel von Haix würde ich mir schon einreden lassen, aber diese Stiefel sind robust und schwer, nicht zum Laufen geeignet. 
Auch wenn es heiß ist wird es schon richtig unangenehm mit den Stiefeln. Ich bin damit schon stundenlang im Sommer gegangen, das macht keinen Spaß^^

Ich hab auch mal von einer Studie in der US-Army gelesen (finde ich aber nicht -.-), in der das zusätzliche Gewicht an den Füßen viel kräftezehrender ist als zusätzliches Gewicht auf der Hüfte oder den Schultern. Und rein geschätzt hat ein Kampfstiefel vom Bundesheer 1-1,25 kg. 

Wenn du dich schinden willst, hol dir die Stiefel. Wie schwer sie sind weiß ich nicht auswendig. Dazu kommt das die Stiefel nicht neu nicht (außer man hat extremes Glück), meiner war aus dem Jahr 1998. Die sind sicher kein Vergleich zu den GSG9.2.


----------



## Dustin91 (30. August 2015)

Ich habe auch die Standard-BW-Kampfstiefel angehabt bei der Bundeswehr. Und ich war in einer infanteristischn Verwendung und hatte nie auch nur eine Blase.
Einfach 2 Paar Socken anziehen und das Problem ist aus der Welt geschafft 
Und mit den Stiefeln:

BW Kampfstiefel neu bei ASMC

bin ich 12 Km gejoggt oder auch mal 20 Km marschiert. Alles ohne Probleme


----------



## thunderofhate (30. August 2015)

@ leob
Natürlich sind die kein Vergleich, aber ich kenne ja auch normale Kampfstiefel wie ich schrieb. Denke auch nicht, dass die der Bundeswehr wesentlich leichter sein sollten.
Die Ausrüstung unterscheidet sich hier sowieso kaum.
Und ja, zusätzliches Gewicht an einem Körperteil, das sich aktiv bewegt, ist immer kräftezehrender.
Schon mal Strecken um die 10km mit zwei 2kg Hanteln in den Händen gelaufen? 

@ dustin
Seid ihr keine 30er gelaufen? Bei mir war das pro Quartal Pflicht. 
Meine Stiefel waren im Bereich der Zehen etwas höher als die, die du verlinkt hast.

So, jetzt fahre ich mit dem Rad eine Tour und im Anschluss irgendwo zu nem Feld und lege mich dann in den Rasen!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCnn9z5wuBQ
Kommt bei euch mit dem Lied auch Stimmung auf?


----------



## Dustin91 (30. August 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> @ dustin
> Seid ihr keine 30er gelaufen? Bei mir war das pro Quartal Pflicht.
> Meine Stiefel waren im Bereich der Zehen etwas höher als die, die du verlinkt hast.



Ne, den gabs nicht mehr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (31. August 2015)

So was habt ihr heute so getrieben? Ich habe für den letzten Sommertag resp. in nächster Zeit wird es wohl kaum noch 30°C geben, noch einen km geschwommen. Das Wetter ist hervorragend in der Schweiz! Und jetzt noch den Grill anwerfen


----------



## Ruptet (31. August 2015)

Heute die Beine trainiert...reicht bei dem Scheiß Wetter 
Ich hoffe der Herbst kommt so schnell wie möglich dicht gefolgt vom Winter.


----------



## taks (31. August 2015)

Hab immernoch Muskelkater in den Beinen vom Traktorziehen am Samstag -.-
Und ich hab bei meinem kleinen Finger irgendwie den Nerv abgeklemmt. Seit Samstag ist der Finger taub 




Patrick.C schrieb:


> So was habt ihr heute so getrieben?



In den Garten meiner lieblings Beiz gessesen und Bier getrunken ^^


----------



## Leob12 (31. August 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch die Standard-BW-Kampfstiefel angehabt bei der Bundeswehr. Und ich war in einer infanteristischn Verwendung und hatte nie auch nur eine Blase.
> Einfach 2 Paar Socken anziehen und das Problem ist aus der Welt geschafft
> Und mit den Stiefeln:
> BW Kampfstiefel neu bei ASMC
> bin ich 12 Km gejoggt oder auch mal 20 Km marschiert. Alles ohne Probleme



Sehen bequemer aus als meiner. 
Joggen wollte ich damit nie, aber Märsche bin ich auch gegangen. 20 km ist ja nichts. Mein Maximum waren geschätzte 35-40 km am Tag bzw in der Nacht. 
Teilweise hatte ich Blasen, teilweise nicht. 
Am härtesten war es am den Tag, als wir unsere 3 Wochen Urlaub antreten durften. 20km Leistungsmarsch mit mindestens 10kg Rückengepäck. Aus unerfindlichen Gründen hat sich mein Tape am Fußball eingerollt (hatte ich vorher noch nie) und naja, fühlte sich an wie ein Kieselstein im Schuh  Im Zimmer dann die Schuhe ausgezogen, Socke war dunkelrot und die Blase am Fußballen größer als eine 2€ Münze. Konnte im Urlaub nicht wirklich bequem gehen, hasse den Kompaniekommandanten heute noch für den Marsch. Wir mussten ja mitmarschieren weil wir ja nicht schon um 8 Uhr früh in den Urlaub abtreten durften.^^ 

Heute hab ich nur ein paar Liegestütz, Crunches und Klimmzüge gemacht. Meine Beine haben Muskelkater von der Wanderung bzw dem schnellen Abstieg.


----------



## thunderofhate (31. August 2015)

Seit wann sind 20er Leistungsmärsche? 
Beim 30er hatten wir die Vorgabe von 4h auch mit 10kg Gepäck bei durchgehendem Auf und Ab.

Heutiges Programm:
Morgens mit einem Vorschlaghammer an einem LKW-Reifen Schnellkraft trainiert.
Heute Abend auf dem Fahrrad bei der Ausführung einer Regenerationsfahrt gescheitert, weil ich mich wieder an einen Rennreadfahrer hängen musste.
Im Anschluss bin ich ca. 10 Minuten mit einer Shorts durch hüfthohe Brennesseln gelaufen. Beine sind dick angelaufen, aber zur Abhärtung taugts wohl nicht. Finde es eher angenehm. Nächstes mal nehme ich Disteln.


----------



## Dustin91 (31. August 2015)

Heute im See schwimmen gewesen. Habe wieder mal gemerkt wie mies ich schwimme.
Waren vllt. 400m und ich habe aus dem letzten Rohr gepfiffen 


10 Kg? Wir waren voll auferödelt  Also Rucksack um die 20 Kg, dann noch Koppel und Waffe.
Damit dann die 20+ Km in einer uns unbekannten Zeit zurücklegen müssen.
War das Ende der AGA und der sogenannte "Barett-Marsch". Nur wer da dabei war, durfte beim Gelöbnis dann das Barett tragen.
Die ganzen MSG-Muggel mussten dann mit Feldmütze beim Gelöbnis dastehen 
Das war denen dann ganz schön peinlich vor ihren Eltern.
Ist natürlich nicht regelkonform, aber das wusste man ja als Rekrut nicht.


----------



## thunderofhate (31. August 2015)

Beim Leistungsmarsch sind es immer 10kg.

Die 20kg waren bei uns zum Biwak und zurück. Da hat eh jeder ne andere Strecke. Der wird aber nicht auf Zeit gelaufen.
Am spaßigsten war eh der ÜLE, den ich zum Glück mitmachen durfte, weil ich in Idar-Oberstein war..

Ich weiß noch wie bei unserem Gelöbnis die Offiziersanwärter reihenweise weggekippt sind, weil sie die 2-3h in der Sonne (es war tatsächlich ein sehr heißer Tag) nicht so gut vertragen haben.


----------



## Dustin91 (31. August 2015)

Mittlerweile heißen die Dinger AMILA und nicht mehr Leistungsmarsch, zumindest haben wir nur AMILA gemacht. Die gibt es in den Längen von 6,9 und 12 Km und da sind es 15 Kg.
Man darf jeweils max. 60, 90 bzw. 120 Minuten brauchen. Eben 10 Min pro Km.
AMILA = allgemeines militärisches Ausdauertraining


----------



## thunderofhate (31. August 2015)

Hattest du auch nur 6 Monate gemacht? Bei mir warns ja 9 plus 3 Monate drauf. Hat sich in der kurzen Zeit so viel geändert?

Die Leistungsmärsche waren Teil der Ausbildungsplanes für Offiziersanwärter und später in der Kampfeinheit. 
Aber ÜLE ist ÜLE geblieben, oder?


----------



## Dustin91 (31. August 2015)

Ich habe 12 gemacht. 6+6 freiwillig. Und kp. Ändert sich ja ständig was 
Wann warst du noch mal genau? Ich war erstes Quartal 2011 in der AGA. Die heißt ja mittlerweile auch nur noch GA und nicht mehr AGA.
ÜLE habe ich nicht bekommen, also kp


----------



## Leob12 (31. August 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Seit wann sind 20er Leistungsmärsche?
> Beim 30er hatten wir die Vorgabe von 4h auch mit 10kg Gepäck bei durchgehendem Auf und Ab.



War Teil eines Abzeichens, für das man diverse Leistungen erreichen musste, frag mich nicht was, wir sind den Marsch just4fun mitgegangen, sonst nichts. 

Der härteste Marsch ein ein netter Einfall vom Kompaniekommandanten (und mit ein Grund für mein anfälliges Knie): 
Eilmarsch mit dem Brummer hier: 
Bundesheer - Waffen und Gerät - Überschweres Maschinengewehr M2
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...bition-1.jpg/220px-M2-latrun-exhibition-1.jpg
Insgesamt waren wir 6 Leute, einer durfte nichts tragen (bekam das SanPaket), einer war ein A-loch und hat nur den Lauf getragen (12kg glaub ich, mit bequemen Tragegriff). 
Blieben 4 Leute die sich den Rest teilen durften. Laffette, gut 30 kg schwer, absolut behindert zu tragen (nichtmal halbwegs bequem ist möglich), Kasten (quasi das Gehäuse ohne Lauf) 25 kg schwer, ohne Traggriffe, kantig, und blöd zu tragen, vor allem wenn es nass ist. Dann noch 2 Munitionskasten zu je 10 kg, schön kompakt, mit schmalem, kurzen Traggriff, konnte man kaum mit 4 Fingern greifen. So haben wir uns abgewechselt, einer hatte immer "Pause" bzw hat einen Munitionskasten getragen. 
Zur Krönung durfte ich im Bachlauf hinter dem MG in Stellung gehen. Man sitzt in etwa wie in einem Auto hinter dem MG, Füße vorne hoch an der Laffette, dann lehnst du dich zurück bis du zielen kannst. Rucksack war komplett unter Wasser, inklusive Schlafsack. War auch noch zusätzliches Gewicht^^ 

Ja, das war ziemlich interessant, über 8km sind wir durch die Vegetation bzw auf beliebten Wegen herumgelaufen. Muss irrsinnig komisch ausgesehen haben.^^


----------



## thunderofhate (1. September 2015)

Klingt spaßig.
Unsere netteste Übung hieß Baumstammlaufen. Ein 100-150kg Baumstam 4 Leute und damit wurden dann Runden in der Kaserne gedreht. 
Das war wirklich asozial, weil man wesentlich mehr tragen musset, wenn einer Kleinerer dabei war...


----------



## Captn (1. September 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> So was habt ihr heute so getrieben? Ich habe für den letzten Sommertag resp. in nächster Zeit wird es wohl kaum noch 30°C geben, noch einen km geschwommen. Das Wetter ist hervorragend in der Schweiz! Und jetzt noch den Grill anwerfen


Ich habe heute gemerkt, dass mein Urlaub deutliche Defizite nach sich gezogen hat. 
Zumindest hat unser Trainer gleich wieder voll aufgedreht. Da weiß man auf jeden Fall woran man ist , zumal die Temperaturen dann noch ihr übriges tun .


----------



## Leob12 (1. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Klingt spaßig.
> Unsere netteste Übung hieß Baumstammlaufen. Ein 100-150kg Baumstam 4 Leute und damit wurden dann Runden in der Kaserne gedreht.
> Das war wirklich asozial, weil man wesentlich mehr tragen musset, wenn einer Kleinerer dabei war...



Sowas in der Art mussten wir im ABC-Schutzanzug mal machen. Ein Baumstamm war ein verletzter Kamerad der sich nicht rechtzeitig die Maske überziehen konnte und den mussten wir schnellstmöglich aus der Gefahrenzone nehmen. Leider waren die Gruppenmitglieder nicht unsere ursprünglichen Gruppen und da waren ein paar dabei die lieber nicht getragen haben. Irgendwann wurde es mir zu blöd und ich hab die Aufgabe eines Nahsicherers übernommen. 
Man hat schon genug mitgemacht, aber man gewöhnt sich dran und mit der Zeit ist alles halb so schlimm. Einzig die Kälte war zermürbend. Wenn du bei einem Stationsmarsch über 2 Tage zu den Teekanistern kommst und dich freust, aber es -15°C am Tag hat und kein Tee rauskommt oder weil uns unser zweiter Gruppenkommandant nicht mochte (weil er unseren ersten Gruppenkommandanten nicht mochte) nach einem Marsch auf den Übungsplatz nichtmal in trockene Kleidung wechseln lässt und wir dann sinnlos in der Gegend rumstehen und uns den Hintern abfrieren...Zumal das Wetter richtig armselig war. Immer nur Nebel, Regen Schnee, von Mitte Oktober bis Dezember kaum die Sonne klar am Himmel gesehen 
Trotzdem lernt man durchzubeißen und steht es irgendwie durch. Spätestens 10 Minuten nach Dienstschluss ist schon alles vergessen und macht lacht darüber.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. September 2015)

Wir hatten Anfang Mai noch Schnee und im Oktober bei der Wachausbildung in der Nacht bereits -10°.
Niemals habe ich so viele Liegestütze gemacht, um das Kältegefühl zu verlieren.
Der Baumstammlauf lief bei uns regelmäßig.

Meine Höhepunkt bleibt der ÜLE, den ich freiwillig mitmachen durfte. Wenn einem die Belohnung nach einem harten Tag mehrmals verwehrt bleibt, geht es mental auch so langsam an die Grenzen. Da lernten wir übrigens auch wie man Wasser aus Bäumen gewinnt und welche Wurzeln man hier essen kann.
https://treff.bundeswehr.de/portal/...uNBL7lIpED3ZH_q812acCtOsdYgcd1ArZfoDwmqs5A!!/

So, heute am freien Tag regnet es natürlich durchgehend. 
Ich wollte mal wieder auf den Fußballplatz.


----------



## Leob12 (1. September 2015)

Bei uns wunderschönes Wetter und eine gemütliche Laufrunde um den Hausberg. Schön langsam, wollte eigentlich nur laufen um noch die Abendsonne zu genießen. 

ÜLE klingt interessant, hatten wir leider nie. 
Mein persönlicher Höhepunkt bzw wo ich das erste Mal richtig an meine Grenzen gekommen bin, war meine erste C-Übung. 3 Tage draußen, zwar in der Gruppe, aber tagsüber Ausbildung, in der Nacht natürlich Wache, B-Posten und alles was zur Sicherung dazugehört. Nachtsichtbrillen gab es nur für jeden zweiten, wir haben überhaupt keine Tipps bekommen was wir am besten zusätzlich einpacken sollten, worauf wir achten sollten, gar nichts. Tagsüber war es recht angenehm, nachts aber Minusgrade und immer wieder mal Regen/Schnee. V0n 02:00-04:00 in der B-Stelle liegen und warten bis es vorbei ist war ziemlich hart. Der Schlaf in unseren 2-Mann Zelten, liebevoll Dackelgarage genannt, war alles andere als erholsam zumal es immer wieder Alarme gab. Das schlimmste war jedoch die Kälte, gegen die man nichts unternehmen kann. Immerhin hatte ich so kleine Handschuhwärmer dabei, die man nur aus der Plastikverpackung geben musste und dann wurden sie warm. 
Mit besserer Kleidung wären die Tage wohl halb so schlimm gewesen, aber da hat das österreichische Heer einfach nur Müll. 

Was der Moral, zumindest bei mir, am meisten Schaden zufügt ist die Kälte und Nässe. Essen war mir egal, es gab mal was warmes, dann wieder nur Kaltverpflegung. 
Auf unserer Feldlagerwoche hatten wir am Tag der Ankunft Neuschnee, nur 30cm, in der Nacht kamen weiteren 20 dazu^^ Zum Glück gabs so beheizte Container, in denen die UOs und Offiziere geschlafen haben, dort konnten wir unser Zeugs trocknen. Sonst wären wir in den Zelten "gestorben", wir mussten ja sämtliche! Ausrüstung mithaben. Allerdings war ich da schon 6 Monate beim Heer und bin anders an die Sache herangegangen. Ein Highlight gabs auch noch am Ende, nach dem 40km Orientierungsmarsch: Der ekelhafteste Leberkäse den ich je gegessen habe, zusammen mit einem warmen Bier, welches ich dankend abgelehnt habe^^ 

Man macht schon viel mit, aber man lernt auch einiges und am Ende blickt man stolz zurück. Ich würds wieder so machen.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. September 2015)

ÜLE war Grundvoraussetzung für Auslandseinsätze.
Habe nur aus reiner Neugier mitgemacht, weil ich mir dachte, dass das schon nicht so schwer sein kann.  Aber wenn man sich 30m von einer Brücke abseilen muss oder bei der Gewässerüberquerung bringt es einem nicht so viel, wenn man nur sportlich und durchtrainiert ist.
Ich habe ab einer bestimmten Höhe Höhenangst (komischerweise nicht auf Bäumen) und hatte auf der Brücke ziemlich weiche Knie. Da ich nicht der beste Schwimmer bin, war mir auch alles mit Wasser unangenehm. 
Es geht ja vieles auf Zeit und wird bewertet. War überrascht, dass ziemlich viele Zeitsoldaten da durchgefallen sind.


----------



## Leob12 (2. September 2015)

Mutproben hatten wir auch. Abseilen von einer 40m Brücke. Die größte Überwindung hat mich das Entfernen meiner Hände vom Brückengeländer gekostet^^ Um die Brücke nicht dreckig zu machen hatten sie eine glatte Plastikabdeckung an der Kante und die war im Winter rutschig. Hatte keine Lust irgendwie wegzurutschen.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. September 2015)

Ich bekam unten vom Ausbilder Anschiss, da ich mich viel zu schnell abgeseilt hatte, weil ich logischerweise keinen Bock hatte, mir da oben die Umgebung länger anzuschauen.
Hat irgendetwas vom Beinbrechen erzählt, was ziemlicher Schwachsinn ist. Aber nur das erste mal war wirklich stressig. Danach ging es.

Mit einem Kumpel, der Fallschirmjäger ist, sind wir Freitags immer aus dem ersten Stock ins Wochenende gesprungen. 3,5m sind nichts, wenn man sich abrollt und gehören noch zu der Höhe, bei der die Beine noch nicht weich werden.
Jaja, war schon eine lustige Zeit. Ich vermisse das manchmal auch ein kleines bisschen. Vor allem mein MG3. 

on topic:
So, heute schreibe ich mir einen neuen Trainingsplan.
Ich glaube, ich schiebe nun jeden Abend eine 30-minütige Jogging Einheit ein und verzichte auf einen reinen Ausdauertag. Sofern das Wetter es zulässt, auch mal Fahrrad oder zur Abwechslung wieder Rudern.
Bei dem Schnellkrafttraining mit dem  5kg Vorschlaghammer habe ich meine rechte Schulter etwas überlastet. Da ist Pause angesagt.



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich habe 12 gemacht. 6+6 freiwillig. Und kp. Ändert sich ja ständig was
> Wann warst du noch mal genau? Ich war erstes Quartal 2011 in der AGA. Die heißt ja mittlerweile auch nur noch GA und nicht mehr AGA.
> ÜLE habe ich nicht bekommen, also kp


Ab August 2008 (9+3). Bei mir waren noch 9 Monate regulär. Durfte auch noch zum Hauptgefreiten werden... Welch eine Ehre. 
Sorry,  hatte deinen Beitrag übersehen.


----------



## Captn (3. September 2015)

Ich hab momentan das Problem, dass ich einfach zu faul bin oder mich nicht überwinden kann Ausdauer zu trainieren  . Beim Sport selbst ist das kein Problem, da es dann jeder machen muss. 
Als ich noch Fußball gespielt habe, war ich von der Kondition her noch besser drauf .

Habt ihr da irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## Metalic (3. September 2015)

Ich war die letzten zwei Monate sehr faul. Lag aber auch an meiner Arbeit. (60 Std./Woche). Hatte Abends dann absolut keine Lust mehr. Mittlerweile geht es aber wieder ganz gut. 2-3 mal die Woche joggen und ebenfalls 2-3x Kampfsport. Das reicht.


----------



## Captn (3. September 2015)

Joa, beim Thaiboxen ist das auch gar kein Problem . Aber alleine was zu machen ist eher schwer für mich. Da fehlt halt die Motivation .


----------



## Ruptet (3. September 2015)

Ich zwinge mich Tag für Tag  Pumpen ist alles andere als Spaßig...eher Zeitverschwendung, aber leider gehen die Muskeln flöten wenn man nichts mehr tut...also muss es so weitergehen


----------



## Metalic (3. September 2015)

Bei mir ist es anders. Ich muss mich zwar auch überwinden bei Dreckswetter raus zum joggen zu gehen, aber ob ich nun alleine bin oder meine Freundin fährt mit Fahrrad nebenher, das ist egal. Stört mich auch absolut nicht, mein Programm alleine durch zuziehen.
In den zwei Jahren in denen ich 4-5 Tage die Woche ins Studio ging war ich auch größtenteils "allein". Nur bei manchen Übungen hat man mal Leute angehaun ob sie kurz helfen aber sonst alles allein. Dann habe cih wenigstens Ruhe für mich und quatsch nicht soviel


----------



## thunderofhate (3. September 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Joa, beim Thaiboxen ist das auch gar kein Problem . Aber alleine was zu machen ist eher schwer für mich. Da fehlt halt die Motivation .


Du willst also, dass wir dir Motivation beibringen. Hm... Falscher Ansatz. 
Wenn die Motivation fehlt, ist dein Verlangen nach dem Ziel nicht groß genug. Das kann man keinem beibringen. 

Vielleicht hilft das hier etwas:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi_hW3mUs4E



Metalic schrieb:


> Ich muss mich zwar auch überwinden bei Dreckswetter raus zum joggen zu gehen...


Ich denke mir bei dem Wetter immer "jetzt erst recht."


----------



## Ruptet (3. September 2015)

Beste wenn dir bei 40° und Volle Pulle plötzliche mit massig Gewicht an der Beinpresse Schwarz vor Augen wird .... na ehrlich nicht, Sommer ist mein Motivationstief - Herbst bist Frühling gehts dafür umso härter ans Training 

Thunder, hast du nicht auch so Zeiten, wo du einfach kein Bock hast ?


----------



## thunderofhate (3. September 2015)

Für mich gehören Hitze und Kälte zusammen. Der Körper braucht auch etwas Abwechslung.
In meinem Trainingsverlies wird es auch im Sommer nicht wärmer als 22°.



Ruptet schrieb:


> Thunder, hast du nicht auch so Zeiten, wo du einfach kein Bock hast ?


Momentan kotzt mich fast alles an, aber wenn ich dann nicht trainierte, würde ich durchgehend noch geladener sein. Mit längerer Abwesenheit der Sonne wird das noch viel schlimmer.
Sonnenschein und Sport sorgen dafür, dass Botenstoffe freigesetzt werden, die einen glücklich machen.
Wie kann man darauf freiwillig verzichten?

Frag mal nen Junkie, ob er keinen Bock auf die nächste Spritze hat.


----------



## Captn (3. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Du willst also, dass wir dir Motivation beibringen. Hm... Falscher Ansatz.
> Wenn die Motivation fehlt, ist dein Verlangen nach dem Ziel nicht groß genug. Das kann man keinem beibringen.
> 
> Vielleicht hilft das hier etwas:
> ...


Naja, es ist halt momentan noch so, dass ich halt um 4.30 aufstehe und arbeiten gehe. Dann bin ich aber auch erst 16.30 wieder zu Hause. Da will man sich auch an den zwei Tagen, an denen man kein Training hat einfach mal hinlegen und entspannen . 

Wenn ich aber früh genug von Arbeit komme, dann schaffe ich es noch mit den anderen vor dem Training zu laufen.

Vielleicht bessert sich das ja, wenn ich nächsten Monat anfange zu studieren. Dann habe ich kürzere Wege .


----------



## thunderofhate (3. September 2015)

Gut, Regeneration ist wichtig und wenn es sich zeitlich nicht einrichten lässt, ist das natürlich schade.
Es gibt nun einmal Dinge, die vorgehen sollten.

Beim Warmmachen solltet ihr doch auch auf der Stelle springen oder? Das kann man auch ziemlich gut zu Hause durchführen, sofern kein Springseil in der Nähe ist.


----------



## Captn (3. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Gut, Regeneration ist wichtig und wenn es sich zeitlich nicht einrichten lässt, ist das natürlich schade.
> Es gibt nun einmal Dinge, die vorgehen sollten.
> 
> Beim Warmmachen solltet ihr doch auch auf der Stelle springen oder? Das kann man auch ziemlich gut zu Hause durchführen, sofern kein Springseil in der Nähe ist.


Jo, das erinnert mich daran noch eins zu kaufen .

Wir haben halt dort genügend Springseile. Aber der Tipp ist gut , weil mich das schon eher motiviert .

So kann man auch ein wenig an einer lockeren Kampfhaltung arbeiten.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. September 2015)

Am Sonntag Fußball gespielt und wieder erinnert, wieso ich Kopfbälle meistens vermeide und Fußball nicht zu oft gespielt werden sollte. 
Kommt ein hoher Ball und ich stehe mit dem Rücken zum Tor. Musste hochspringen, damit ich den Ball oben mit dem Kopf/Hinterkopf in Richtung Tor lenke. Kurz nach dem Sprung treffe ich den Ball und etwas, das auch so hart ist wie mein Kopf. War die Stirn eines Gegners. *******...
Später gabs dann einen Pressball, wo ich mit ganzer Kraft durchgezogen hatte. Der andere war dann nur noch im Tor zu gebrauchen. Einer ist dann noch umgeknickt und konnte darauf auch nicht mehr laufen.

Gegen Abend gab es dann noch etwas Sparring mit einem Freund im Park.


----------



## Captn (8. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Gegen Abend gab es dann noch etwas Sparring mit einem Freund im Park.



Wie das wohl auf außenstehende wirkt?


----------



## thunderofhate (8. September 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Wie das wohl auf außenstehende wirkt?


Da wir beide unseren Ursprung im asiatischen Kampfsport haben, sollte man spätestens bei den Kampfschreien merken, dass es sich doch um Training handelt.
Paar Zuschauer hat es schon angezogen. Nächstes mal legen wir nen Hut daneben, damit die Leute ihr Kupfergeld spenden können.


----------



## Captn (8. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Da wir beide unseren Ursprung im asiatischen Kampfsport haben, sollte man spätestens bei den Kampfschreien merken, dass es sich doch um Training handelt.
> Paar Zuschauer hat es schon angezogen. Nächstes mal legen wir nen Hut daneben, damit die Leute ihr Kupfergeld spenden können.


Apropos, was machst du eigentlich genau?


----------



## thunderofhate (8. September 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Apropos, was machst du eigentlich genau?


Momentan nur noch MMA wie es mittlerweile fast überall angeboten wird.
Würde ich aber niemandem zum Einstieg empfehlen, weil die Tiefe im Vergleich zu reinem Karate, Muay Thai, BJJ oder Ringen fehlt.
Daran habe ich mich vorher (mittlerweile) fast 20 Jahre ausprobiert. 

Wollte noch mal an nem Wettkampf teilnehmen, um es mir zu beweisen, was ich dann verletzungsbedingt nicht konnte.
Versuche jetzt wieder auf das Niveau, das ich davor hatte, zu kommen. Dieses Jahr wird das nichts mehr, aber das ist ok.

So, da es hier ja doch reinpasst:
Falls ihr auch ungeduldig seid, geht direkt auf 2:09. Die 3 Stellen danach sind ziemlich witzig! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlgGazxmz1Y


----------



## Captn (8. September 2015)

Das ist natürlich auch eine feine Sache . Seit ein paar Wochen macht unser russischer Trainer nach dem eigentlichen Training immer einen Selbstverteidigungskurs. Das ist schon echt cool. Zum einen arbeiten wir neben dem Thaiboxen auch mal komplett mit dem Körper und man lernt halt ein paar Dinge, die man im Clinchen anwenden kann .

Wobei allein schon all die Bewegungen erstaunlich sind, die er uns zeigt. Simpel aber effektiv und das ohne großen Kraftaufwand. Wer weiß, wann man das mal benötigt .

Der andere Trainer möchte, dass wir nun vermehrt Kicks in den verschiedensten Varianten trainieren. Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend, wie beweglich der noch ist. Das motiviert ungemein .

Ich hab momentan eh zu viel Energie, da mir das Training gerade einen riesigen Spaß bereitet. 
Ich kann es nur immer nicht leiden, wenn der Trainer von leichtem Sparring spricht und einige immer der Meinung sein müssen, voll durchzuziehen. Da kann ich mich halt wenig in neuen Ausführungen üben .


----------



## thunderofhate (8. September 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Wer weiß, wann man das mal benötigt


Hoffentlich nie. 
Wir hatten in Karate gelernt, wie man jemandem mit einem Messer entwaffnet. Die Bewegungsabläufe sind zwar nützlich, aber in der Realität lernt man, dass die Narbe unausweichlich bleibt...



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Der andere Trainer möchte, dass wir nun vermehrt Kicks in den verschiedensten Varianten trainieren. Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend, wie beweglich der noch ist. Das motiviert ungemein


Ich liebe Tritte. Bereiten mir am meisten Spaß. Es ist immer wieder lustig, wenn Leute sehen, dass man auch unaugewärmt problemlos über die eigene Kopfhöhe treten kann.
Dehnen ist wichtig! 



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich hab momentan eh zu viel Energie, da mir das Training gerade einen riesigen Spaß bereitet.
> Ich kann es nur immer nicht leiden, wenn der Trainer von leichtem Sparring spricht und einige immer der Meinung sein müssen, voll durchzuziehen. Da kann ich mich halt wenig in neuen Ausführungen üben .


Fein. Dann hau ordentlich rein!
Mit leichtem Sparring bin ich aber auch überfordert. Das schaffe ich nur, wenn man mir n Mädel gegenüber stellt.


----------



## Captn (8. September 2015)

Jop, Verteidigung gegen Messerangriffe hat er uns letztens auch gezeigt, samt Entwaffnung. Wichtig war aber erst mal, dass das Messer weg ist. Wir lernen dann auch noch den Umgang mit Messer und Stock, da es wichtig ist, die Bewegungen des Gegenübers einzuschätzen. Im Ernstfall sollte man so oder so versuchen wegzurennen, sofern dies möglich ist. Ich hoffe auch, dass ich das nie gebrauchen muss, aber es ist immer gut zu wissen, wie es geht .

Die Sache mit dem Dehnen ist unbedingt von Nöten, anders geht es auch einfach nicht. Er sagt auch immer: "Wie wollt ihr einen Axtkick machen, wenn ihr gerade mal zur Hüfte kommt?"


----------



## thunderofhate (8. September 2015)

Ja, aber "Messer weg" ist leichter gesagt als getan, vor allem dann, wenn der andere sich damit auskennt.
Wegrennen ist immer die bessere Alternative zu einem möglichen Tod. Blöd nur, dass einem auch da das Ego im Weg stehen kann.
Wenn man allerdings nicht alleine ist, fällt Wegrennen sowieso aus. 

Zum Dehnen muss ich sagen, dass man sich da wirklich extrem auf dem Ausruhen kann, was man sich als Kind erarbeitet hat.
Im Vergleich zu anderen dehne ich "relativ" wenig und bin doch am gelenkigsten.

Hohe Tritte sind aber sowieso nicht empfehlenswert, wenn man sie nicht 100%ig beherrscht, da sie einen dann vor ziemlich viele Probleme stellen können.
Zur unpassenden Zeit oder nicht sauber genug ausgeführt und man fängt sich einen gewaltigen Konter. Dazu kommen dann noch sachen wie Balance.
Aber das geht alles nur über Zeit.

Vom Axekick halte ich nicht viel. Ein sauberer Mawashi Geri ist immer noch das schönste Allzweckmittel.


----------



## Captn (8. September 2015)

Er hat das halt nur als Beispiel gesagt, weil er möchte, dass wir ein großes Repertoire vorweisen können . 
Was einem dann im Endeffekt am besten gefällt, dass muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden .

Bezüglich des Messers, ja das ist immer so eine Sache. Vorallem in einer realen Risikosituation. Da weiß man oft nicht sofort, was man tun sollte . 
Ich wollte nur darauf hinaus, dass es besser ist, dass Messer "wegzuhauen" anstatt verkrampft zu versuchen, den Gegenüber zu entwaffnen .


----------



## thunderofhate (8. September 2015)

Natürlich.
Beim MMA ist es immer interessant zu sehen, was die Leute vorher hauptsächlich trainiert haben. Man merkt es denen nämlich an. Kommt selten vor, dass jemand vom Boxen kommt und dann beide Beine für Tritte im Kampf nutzen wird etc... Da ist man doch etwas geprägt worden.
Von mir wirst du z.B. so gut wie nie sehen, dass ich einen Haken schlage, weil ich in dem Moment immer den Ellenbogen bevorzugen würde.

Durfte die Erfahrung machen, als mich jemand wegen 10€ abstechen wollte und es blieb bei einer Narbe auf der Brust, weil ich noch reagieren konnte.


----------



## Captn (8. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Natürlich.
> Durfte die Erfahrung machen, als mich jemand wegen 10€ abstechen wollte und es blieb bei einer Narbe auf der Brust, weil ich noch reagieren konnte.



Und deshalb finde ich es ganz gut, mindestens zu wissen, was man nicht machen sollte, um schlimmeres zu verhindern.

Aber wegen 10€? Da fragt man sich echt, was bei denen nicht richtig funktioniert .
Aber immerhin bist du ja mehr oder weniger glimpflich davon gekommen.

Ich persönlich versuche halt auch so viel wie möglich zu variieren und vorallem je nach Schlagkombination das "passendere" Bein zu nehmen .

Aber es ist bestimmt lustig, wenn man das einschätzen kann, was wer vorher gemacht hat .


----------



## thunderofhate (8. September 2015)

Ich arbeite mit Tritten und versuche den Gegner so schnell wie möglich auf den Boden unter mich zu bekommen.
Das ganze Kreuzheben und die Kniebeugen sollen ja nicht umsonst gewesen sein. 
Gerade im Ringen gibt es wirklich hochinteressante Techniken.


----------



## Captn (8. September 2015)

Richtig ausgeführt hat man auch viel mehr Kraft hinter einem Tritt, als hinter einem Schlag. 
Deshalb ist das Ganze auch so vielversprechend .


----------



## thunderofhate (8. September 2015)

Ein Ellenbogenstoß haut auch gut rein, wenn man den gesamten Körper reinlegt. Abgesehen davon gibt es dabei keine Gleichgewichtsprobleme, außer man hat schon einen sitzen.


----------



## XyZaaH (8. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich arbeite mit Tritten und versuche den Gegner so schnell wie möglich auf den Boden unter mich zu bekommen.
> Das ganze Kreuzheben und die Kniebeugen sollen ja nicht umsonst gewesen sein.
> Gerade im Ringen gibt es wirklich hochinteressante Techniken.


Mich würde mal interessieren welche interessante Technik du meinst, ich ringe ja selbst


----------



## Ruptet (8. September 2015)

Bin ich der einzige, der klassisch mit den Armen unterwegs ist ? 
Gut...ich bin alles andere als ein Profi, boxe nur seit der Kindheit immer mal hier und da aus Leidenschaft....der Haken und die Schnelligkeit sind geblieben, aber an der Kondition haperts...hab aber auch nicht vor über 12 Runden zu gehen, im Ernstfall soll das keine halbe Minute dauern, aber da wird man eh vom Adrenalin unterstützt.

@So nem Vollprofi, der nur am Kicken war, hab ich auch mal das Bein "gebrochen"... war aber auch ein Idiot, denke son Fehler würde zB. ein Thunder nie machen.


----------



## Captn (8. September 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der klassisch mit den Armen unterwegs ist ?
> Gut...ich bin alles andere als ein Profi, boxe nur seit der Kindheit immer mal hier und da aus Leidenschaft....der Haken und die Schnelligkeit sind geblieben, aber an der Kondition haperts...hab aber auch nicht vor über 12 Runden zu gehen, im Ernstfall soll das keine halbe Minute dauern, aber da wird man eh vom Adrenalin unterstützt.
> 
> @So nem Vollprofi, der nur am Kicken war, hab ich auch mal das Bein "gebrochen"... war aber auch ein Idiot, denke son Fehler würde zB. ein Thunder nie machen.


Ach, ich mag es auch dem Gegenüber erst mit einer Schlagkombination zuzusetzen, um ihm dann in der Rückzucksbewegung mit einem Tritt den Rest zu geben .


----------



## thunderofhate (8. September 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren welche interessante Technik du meinst, ich ringe ja selbst


Ringst du klassisch oder Freistil?

Zum Beispiel den Spaltgriff.
Am meisten gefällt mir halt am Ringen, dass der Großteil der Kraft aus den Beinen und dem Kreuz kommt, zumindest bei dem, was im MMA als Takedown bezeichnet wird.
Es gibt einfach nichts, was einen mit annähernd so viel Freude erfüllt, wie wenn der Gegner seinen Stand verliert und man ihn dann Heben und zu Boden befördern kann.

@ Rest
Es kommt immer auf die Situation an. Benutze die Arme aber hauptsächlich zur Verteidigung oder zum Greifen.
Wie gesagt, das Ziel ist eigentlich immer, dass der Gegner sich im Mount unter einem befindet. Ist sicherer als ein Tritt, der daneben geht.
Danach werden natürlich nur noch die Arme und Ellenbogen eingesetzt.


----------



## XyZaaH (8. September 2015)

Hauptsächlich freistil, griechisch ist nicht so meins  joa hast recht, es kommt wirklich viel Kraft aus den Beinen.


----------



## TammerID (9. September 2015)

Ich bin mal so frei und poste meinen gestrigen Erfolg:

Nach 6 Monaten Freeletics konnte ich meinen ersten MuscleUp verzeichnen. Klar war er noch nicht so sauber wie ich ihn gerne hätte, aber der Feinschliff fängt ja jetzt an.
Nun gilt es nach und nach den Schwung rauszunehmen und dann sollte der bis zum Ende des Jahres easy sein


----------



## Kinguin (10. September 2015)

Training ist einfach der beste Ausgleich im Leben,kann mir keiner was erzählen,ohne fühlt man sich einfach nicht richtig und man vermisst etwas. 
Krafttraining macht zwar auf Dauer nicht so viel Spaß,aber ich sehe es trotzdem als Muss und als wertvolle Ergänzung für andere Sportarten.


----------



## Leob12 (10. September 2015)

Ich bin so froh das ich endlich schmerzfrei meine kleinen Laufrunden drehen kann. 
3x mit je einem Tag Pause um unseren Hausberg, ~7km mit rund 190 positiven und negativen Höhenmetern. Vor allem bergab zu laufen hat meinem rechten Knie wirklich nie gut getan, da hab ich irgendein Leiden von meiner Bundesheerzeit mit mir herumgeschleppt. Das war dann so schlimm das ich nur unter Schmerzen Stiegen benutzen konnte und im Zug, sobald ich das Knie irgendwie abgewinkelt und ein paar Minuten nicht bewegt habe hat es auch geschmerzt. Dieses Frühjahr dann pausiert mit Schienbeinkantensyndrom. >.< 
Dann im späten Frühling ein Rad zugelegt, da langsam angefangen, Ausdauer wieder etwas aufgebaut und nun seit August auch langsam mit Laufen angefangen, nicht übertrieben und mittlerweile macht es mir wieder richtig Spaß. 

Dazu nebenbei immer mal wieder ein bisschen Freeletics, Klimmzüge (leider am eckigen Balken der Terrassenüberdachung^^) und Crunches. 
Und nein, in meiner Nähe gibts keine richtigen Klimmzugstangen, auch auf Spielplätzen gibts da nichts was wirklich geeignet ist. Entweder ist die Stange zu dick, zu hoch/niedrig oder der Lack bröckelt ab und darunter ist der Rost. Irgendwelche "Fitness-Parks" gibts in meiner Stadt nicht, Hauptsache gefühlt 500 Nordic-Walking Strecken für unsere überalterte Bevölkerung xD


----------



## Ruptet (11. September 2015)

Wo lebst du denn eigentlich ? 

Klimmzüge an nem Balken find ich aber auch nicht schlecht, hat schon was sich nur mit den Fingerspitzen zu halten.

Morgen läuft mein 1 Monats-Probefitnessabo ab, ich überlege.... entweder 6 Monate weiter pumpen oder Zuhause weiter pumpen, dafür nebenbei Taekwondo. Hab zuhause alles was man braucht, mehr aber auch nicht, ist nicht das gleiche wie im Studio....
2 Abos wären mir jedenfalls viel zu teuer, Kampfsportschulen mit Fitness-Bereich gibts hier zu 90% nur bei Kick/Boxclubs, also bleiben nur die 2 Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Leob12 (11. September 2015)

Ich lebe in einer größeren Stadt, die allerdings von Abwanderung betroffen ist, wie die ganze Region. Leider vernachlässigt man die Freizeitgestaltung für jüngere Menschen, es gibt ein sauteures aber kleines "Hallenbad" bzw Spa, Sportplätze die für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglich sind gibts kaum. Ergo ist wenig mit Sport abseits von Laufen, Radfahren oder halt Fitnessstudio (davon haben wir gefühlt 15 in der Umgebung), was eigentlich schade ist. Gibt glaub ich einen Streetsoccer-Platz, 2 gepflegte Beachvolleyball-Plätze (davon einer im Freibad/Spa und ist auf 2 Seiten vom Fluss umgeben und auf einer ist das Hallenbaddach, perfekte Lage also. Und der andere ist ständig besetzt, da er der einzige ist, auf dem man vernünftig spielen kann. An guten Tagen sind locker 30-40 Leute da, da spielst du ein Spiel und wartest locker 60 Minuten auf das nächste... 

Wie schon gesagt, wirkliche Plätze für Sportarten gibt es nicht, was irrsinnig schade ist finde ich, vor allem für so eine große Stadt.^^

Jo, der Balken geht, allerdings drückt die Kante nach 7-8 Klimmzügen ordentlich. Eine andere Möglichkeit für Klimmzüge hab ich daheim nicht, so ein Türreck ist mir irgendwie zu unsicher und für eine gute Klimmzugstange sind die Träger auf der Terrasse zu schmal. Dabei wäre ich bereit gewesen, 100€ für so ein Ding hinzulegen. Die 1,5 km laufen um auf einer schlechten Stange die Klimmzüge zu machen ist mir auch zu viel, da bleib ich beim Balken. 

Ich freu mich schon wieder auf die kalte Jahreszeit. Draußen Sport machen bis man komplett dampft und dann rein in die heiße Dusche  Außerdem gibts dann keine Stechtiere mehr, ist unangenehm wenn dir eine Wespe beim Laufen unters Shirt krabbelt, man mit der Hand hinfährt und gestochen wird. Ich hab nichts gegen die Viecher und erschlag sie auch nicht, aber sie sollen mir nicht unter Kleindungsstücke krabbeln.

Fitnessstudio ist generell nichts für mich. Ich hatte zwar mal ein Probeabo, aber viel mehr außer ein bisschen Hanteltraining mach ich mit Geräten eh nicht. Laufen tu ich lieber in der frischen Luft, Liegestütz, Crunches, Kniebeugen und alles was man sonst alles mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht machen kann, mache ich zuhause. 
Einen Kampfsport (welcher? egal, am liebsten Kickboxen oder was ähnliches mit Händen und Füßen) habe ich mir auch schonmal überlegt, hab ja immerhin 5 Jahre Judo trainiert, ist allerdings nun schon 8 Jahre her. Nur fehlt mir irgendwie die Zeit, vor allem wenn die Uni dann wieder beginnt.


----------



## Ruptet (11. September 2015)

Ehrlich...ich wohn hier mitten in Wien und ich hab selbst keine einzige Möglichkeit für gescheite Klimmzüge gefunden, außer im Wald an einem Holz-Fußballtor, ebenfalls an der Kante 
Hab mir dann das Ding hier :
Body-Solid Dips- und Klimmzugstation : Stück*... : Sport-Thieme.at
um 110€ auf Willhaben geschossen...voll zufrieden, mehr brauchts nicht.

Ich denk grade dann, wenn die Uni wieder los geht, wären die 2-3x Kampfsport die Woche doch ne nette Abwechslung oder nicht ? 
Ich hab mir jetzt ein Probetraining beim TKD vereinbart. Ich dehne mich auch schon ne ganze Weile in Vorbereitung darauf, damit ich mich dort nicht gleich blamiere und diverse Klischees bediene ala. Muskeln aber beweglich wie ein Elefant und die Kondition eines Übergewichtigen.


----------



## Metalic (11. September 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ehrlich...ich wohn hier mitten in Wien und ich hab selbst keine einzige Möglichkeit für gescheite Klimmzüge gefunden, außer im Wald an einem Holz-Fußballtor, ebenfalls an der Kante



Es wird in Wien doch wohl irgendwo einen Spielplatz mit Klettergerüst oder ähnlichem geben. Kann ich mir auch mit gaaaaanz ganz viel Fantasie nicht vorstellen dass so etwas simples wie Klimmzüge nicht gehen weil die Möglichkeiten fehlen


----------



## Ruptet (11. September 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Es wird in Wien doch wohl irgendwo einen Spielplatz mit Klettergerüst oder ähnlichem geben. Kann ich mir auch mit gaaaaanz ganz viel Fantasie nicht vorstellen dass so etwas simples wie Klimmzüge nicht gehen weil die Möglichkeiten fehlen



Ja ich konnts auch nicht glauben 
Ich hab gleich nebenan einen Park, aber dort passt auch alles nicht wirklich, meist sinds dann auch nur Balken von ner "Burg".
Jetzt kürzlich erst wurd hier, ca 10 Minuten entfernt, aber extra für diesen Freeletics-Trend (heißt das so wo sich die Leute draußen treffen und an so Spielplätzen usw trainieren ?) n paar Stangen hingebaut für Klimmzüge, Dips usw.


----------



## Leob12 (11. September 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ehrlich...ich wohn hier mitten in Wien und ich hab selbst keine einzige Möglichkeit für gescheite Klimmzüge gefunden, außer im Wald an einem Holz-Fußballtor, ebenfalls an der Kante
> Hab mir dann das Ding hier :
> Body-Solid Dips- und Klimmzugstation : Stück*... : Sport-Thieme.at
> um 110€ auf Willhaben geschossen...voll zufrieden, mehr brauchts nicht.
> ...



Dafür hab ich keinen Platz^^


----------



## Captn (15. September 2015)

Das gestrige Training hat mich mal wieder komplett kaputt gemacht . Ich spüre das gerade noch alles in den Knochen. Aber es ist dennoch ein schönes Gefühl zu wissen, dass man was gemacht hat .


----------



## thunderofhate (15. September 2015)

Was macht ihr eigentlich, wenn ihr im letzten oder vorletzten Satz bei den letzten 1-2 Wiederholungen Probleme bekommt?
Ich stelle mir dann immer vor, es ginge um mein Leben (ok, motiviert mich nur begrenzt) oder das der Freundin und wenn das nicht reicht, kommt exzessive Pressamtung dazu.
So klappen die letzten Wiederholungen immer.


----------



## Captn (15. September 2015)

Ich reiße mich zusammen und sage mir immer, dass das sonst nie was wird. Also kämpfen!


----------



## Ruptet (15. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich, wenn ihr im letzten oder vorletzten Satz bei den letzten 1-2 Wiederholungen Probleme bekommt?
> Ich stelle mir dann immer vor, es ginge um mein Leben (ok, motiviert mich nur begrenzt) oder das der Freundin und wenn das nicht reicht, kommt exzessive Pressamtung dazu.
> So klappen die letzten Wiederholungen immer.



Naja, wenn ich Zuhause alleine zB. Bankdrücke, geht es wirklich um mein Leben wenn ich die letzte Wiederholung nimmer schaffe ... von daher


----------



## thunderofhate (15. September 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich reiße mich zusammen und sage mir immer, dass das sonst nie was wird. Also kämpfen!


Wenn das reicht. Mir gibt das keinen Kraftschub. 



Ruptet schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich Zuhause alleine zB. Bankdrücke, geht es wirklich um mein Leben wenn ich die letzte Wiederholung nimmer schaffe ... von daher


Ich trainiere ja auch zu 95% zu Hause, wenns an Gewichte geht. Bin aber Kurzhantelbankdrücker. So landeten zwar mal 50kg auf mir, weil der linke Arme wegknickte, aber gestorben bin ich dabei nicht. War nur ne Rippenprellung.


edit:
Werde in nächster Zeit wieder hauptsächlich auf Masse trainieren.
Stehen jetzt min. 200g Eiweiß pro Tag bei ca. 2000-3000 kcal auf dem Plan.
Damit der Körper bei dem ganzen Quark samt Milch nicht übersäuert, werden täglich eine Fenchelknolle und eine Paprika gegessen.
Auf alles Ungesunde wird wieder hochdiszipliniert verzichtet. Keine verarbeiteten Produkte. Hauptsächlich Reis, Hafer oder anderes Getreide als Kohlenhydratquelle.

Finde es sowieso extrem, wie versalzen fast alle Lebensmittel in Supermärkten sind. Gilt für fast alle Wurst oder Schinkensorten, auch Geflügel.


----------



## Kurry (17. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich, wenn ihr im letzten oder vorletzten Satz bei den letzten 1-2 Wiederholungen Probleme bekommt?
> Ich stelle mir dann immer vor, es ginge um mein Leben (ok, motiviert mich nur begrenzt) oder das der Freundin und wenn das nicht reicht, kommt exzessive Pressamtung dazu.
> So klappen die letzten Wiederholungen immer.



Vorher aufhören oder wegwerfen. Übers Muskelversagen zu trainieren macht keinen Sinn und bringt nichts.

200g EW ist zuviel im Aufbau. Außer du wiegst 110 [emoji23]


----------



## Ruptet (17. September 2015)

Muskelversagen und Eiweißzufuhr sind so ne Geschichte, über die man tagelang diskutieren könnte ohne auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen.
Jede normale ausgewogene Ernährung bringt einen Eiweißmäßig locker dort hin, wo man hin sollte.
Von "bis zum Muskelversagen" halte ich generell nichts.

Aber das muss eh jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. September 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Vorher aufhören oder wegwerfen. Übers Muskelversagen zu trainieren macht keinen Sinn und bringt nichts.
> 
> 200g EW ist zuviel im Aufbau. Außer du wiegst 110 [emoji23]


Dass 200g zuviel sind, ist Quatsch. Vor allem, wenn man aufbauen möchte und schon gut dabei ist.
Ein Freund von mir ist Bodybuilder. Gegen das, was er drückt, bin ich n Lappen. 



Ruptet schrieb:


> Jede normale ausgewogene Ernährung bringt einen Eiweißmäßig locker dort hin, wo man hin sollte.


Naja, sag mir mal wie du dich ernähren willst, damit du auf 200g Eiweiß pro Tag kommst?
Ohne Shakes müsste man da recht extrem fressen.


----------



## Ruptet (17. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Dass 200g zuviel sind, ist Quatsch. Vor allem, wenn man aufbauen möchte und schon gut dabei ist.
> Ein Freund von mir ist Bodybuilder. Gegen das, was er drückt, bin ich n Lappen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok da haste schon Recht  200g sind jetzt aber auch kein "normalwert".
Ich komm bei normalem Essen und 1 Shake auf 148,96g Eiweiß.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. September 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ok da haste schon Recht  200g sind jetzt aber auch kein "normalwert".
> Ich komm bei normalem Essen und 1 Shake auf 148,96g Eiweiß.


Ich habe diesbezüglich auch länger so gedacht. Aber wie gesagt, Kumpel is BB und macht grad seinen Trainerschein.
Seine Kraftwerte sprechen für ihn.
Ansonsten gilt wie immer: Probieren geht über Studieren. Man wird ja nach 3-4 Wochen merken, ob es nun besser läuft oder nicht.
Grade im Aufbau ist bisschen mehr besser als etwas zu wenig.


----------



## Kurry (18. September 2015)

Jeder gebildete Mensch der fähig ist zig Studien zu lesen, wird merken, dass es wenig Sinn macht über 1.8g EW/KG KG zu sich zu nehmen.

Gerade in der Defizitphase kann man über den Wert gehen. Sorry, bitte nachlesen, dass was du verbreitest ist Unsinn!

Bei einem definierten Kcal Ziel sind KH deutlich wichtiger im Aufbau.


----------



## Ruptet (18. September 2015)

Ist doch auch egal, jeder soll seine Erfahrungen, ob positiv oder negativ, machen und daraus lernen.
Wenn er sagt, er fährt damit besser als mit weniger Eiweiß, dann soll es so sein.

Ich hab auch gelesen, dass sogar 1,3g für Sportler mehr als ausreichend sein soll, das ergänzt sich auch mit meiner eigenen Erfahrung, denn mehr Eiweiß bringt mir subjektiv keinen Vorteil.


----------



## Metalic (18. September 2015)

So sieht es meiner Meinung nach auch aus. Soll jeder für sich entscheiden was richtig ist.
Ich habe glaube ich auch noch keinen anderen Sport erlebt, in dem so viele Ammenmärchen und "Schnacker" unterwegs sind.


----------



## jamie (18. September 2015)

Kommt halt ein Bisschen drauf an. In bestimmten Fällen kann auch 1,8g sinnvoll sein. Mehr als 2g ist aber definitiv unsinnig. Habe da mit genug Sportärzten drüber geredet...


----------



## thunderofhate (18. September 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Jeder gebildete Mensch der fähig ist zig Studien zu lesen, wird merken, dass es wenig Sinn macht über 1.8g EW/KG KG zu sich zu nehmen.
> 
> Gerade in der Defizitphase kann man über den Wert gehen. Sorry, bitte nachlesen, dass was du verbreitest ist Unsinn!
> 
> Bei einem definierten Kcal Ziel sind KH deutlich wichtiger im Aufbau.


Ok, du gebildeter Mensch. 

Diese 1,8g sind natürlich ein für die Ewigkeit festgeschriebener Richtwert, der sich niemals ändern wird.
200g wären bei meinem Körpergewicht 2,5g/kg Körpergewicht. Komischerweise nehmen alle Bodybuilder die 2g/kg als Mindeswert. Viele liegen auch deutlich drüber.

Abgesehen davon, können auch 1,2g selbst im Aufbau mehr sein, als dein Körper zur Proteinsynthese verwerten kann, wenn du einfach wenig Muskelmasse hast und deswegen leichte Gewichte drückst. Logischerweise brauchst du dann auch zum reinen Erhalt weniger.

KH sind übrigens nicht KH. Da ist es wichtiger, dass man wertige und unverarbeitete Lebensmittel zu sich nimmt.


----------



## Ruptet (18. September 2015)

Im Auto-Thread, im Fitness-Thread, im Flüchtlings-Thread... überall Streiterei 
Bei den Grafikkarten und den restlichen Nerd-Themen ist man es ja gewohnt, aber hier ?! Leute 

Ich denke mal Thunders Kraftwerte sprechen auch für sich, trotzdem ist jeder Mensch verschieden, man kann keine allgemein geltende Regel aufstellen.
Die einen achten garnicht auf die Eiweiß Zufuhr und bauen auf wie die wahnsinnige, die anderen nehmen mehr als nötig und kommen garnicht voran.


----------



## Offset (18. September 2015)

Es gibt halt leider immer Leute die das anfangen, warum ist mir meistens auch ein Rätsel. Soll doch jeder machen wie er will.


----------



## Kurry (18. September 2015)

Das hat doch überhaupt nichts mit Erfahrung zu tun. 

Es gibt nunmal genug wissenschaftliche Studien die das untersucht haben. 

Vergleichst du dich grad mit (Profi) BBlern, die eh auf Stoff sind und somit ganz andere Gesetze gelten?

Klar jeder wie er will, sinnvoll ist es dennoch nicht. Du sagst ja selber, dass du bei wenig Muskelmasse weniger brauchst, Widerspruch zu deinen 2.5g/kg oder nicht? 



Ruptet schrieb:


> .
> Die einen achten garnicht auf die Eiweiß Zufuhr und bauen auf wie die wahnsinnige, die anderen nehmen mehr als nötig und kommen garnicht voran.



Das ist doch genau der Punkt: Weil viel EW eben nichts bringt 

Ist doch kein Streit, sondern ein Meinungsaustausch. Muss er sich doch nicht gleich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen


----------



## thunderofhate (18. September 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Das hat doch überhaupt nichts mit Erfahrung zu tun.
> 
> Es gibt nunmal genug wissenschaftliche Studien die das untersucht haben.
> 
> ...


Natürlich hat das mit Erfahrung zu tun.
Was bringt das fundierte Hintergrundwissen, wenn du die Gewichte nur in der Theorie stämmst?
Wenn du wüsstest, wieviel man natural rausholen kann, würdest du Pros gar nicht erwähnen. Mein Kumpel stofft nicht und wiegt 90kg bei 173 und KF unter 9%.

Den Widerspruch musst du mir erstmal erklären. Weißt du wie ich aussehe?
Gebildet und dazu noch Hellseher. Gibts auch nicht alle Tage. 

edit: Sorry, ich bin grad gereizt und wenn ich sowas lese, krieg ich das Kotzen. Vielleicht ist es ja weniger überheblich und arrogant gemeint. 
Aber es ist unnötig mit einer Aussage so anzufangen.


Kurry schrieb:


> Jeder gebildete Mensch der fähig ist zig Studien zu lesen


----------



## Kurry (18. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Natürlich hat das mit Erfahrung zu tun.
> Was bringt das fundierte Hintergrundwissen, wenn du die Gewichte nur in der Theorie stämmst?
> Wenn du wüsstest, wieviel man natural rausholen kann, würdest du Pros gar nicht erwähnen. Mein Kumpel stofft nicht und wiegt 90kg bei 173 und KF unter 9%.
> 
> ...



Und was sagt dir, dass dein Kollege nicht besser aufgebaut hätte, wenn er die Theorie befolgt hätte. Es geht immer irgendwie. Aber darum ist es nicht optimal. Genauso gehen 2.5EW, auch wenn du mit 1.8EW nachweislich besser fahren würdest. Solche Werte sind (wiss. Studien belegen das) in der Defizitphase sinnvoller.

Ich muss kein Hellseher sein um zu wissen, dass du mit 80kg absolut gesehen nicht "viel" Muskelmasse hast. Falls es hier wie im Luxx Fotos gibt, kannste dir gerne verlinken, ich schau hier nur an und zu rein.

Naja, wiegesagt, sorry wenn du dich da angegriffen fühlst. Da kann ich aber nichts für.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. September 2015)

Die Grenze is bei 77kg. Für die nächste Gewichtsklasse bin ich zu klein und hätte Reichweitennachteile, wobei 185lbs vielleicht sogar noch gingen.
Ich bin kein Bodybuilder und will auch keiner werden. Irgendwann verliert man durch Masse Agilität und das ist mir wichtiger.

Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen. Es ist einfach nur extremst unnötig eine Aussage so anzufangen, weil es eben arrogant und überheblich ist.

Hier übrigens ein schönes Rückenvideo:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqDTww686O0


----------



## Kurry (18. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Die Grenze is bei 77kg. Für die nächste Gewichtsklasse bin ich zu klein und hätte Reichweitennachteile, wobei 185lbs vielleicht sogar noch gingen.
> Ich bin kein Bodybuilder und will auch keiner werden. Irgendwann verliert man durch Masse Agilität und das ist mir wichtiger.
> 
> Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen. Es ist einfach nur extremst unnötig eine Aussage so anzufangen, weil es eben arrogant und überheblich ist.



Deine Auffassung, der Kern der Aussage bleibt jedoch: Lesen, verstehen warum 2.5gEW dir nichts bringt im Aufbau.

Die Aussage höre ich oft. Sicher hat man eine höhere Trägheit, aber man wird nicht automatisch unbeweglich WENN man dagegen wirkt. Ich bin mit meinen 90kg@1.8m deutlich beweglicher als viele die deutlich leichter sind, eben weil ich viele Mobilityübungen und teilweise Turnen mache. Schwer heben und Beweglich sein ist mein Ziel


----------



## thunderofhate (18. September 2015)

Verlink doch mal ne Quelle, wo du sie durchgehend erwähnst.
Etwas mehr ist eben besser als zu wenig. Bisher war ich meistens mit 1,5g dabei. Ich schrieb ja, dass ich das nun ausprobieren möchte.
Dann werde ich schon sehen, ob ich schneller aufbaue als sonst.

Ich wog auch mal 90kg.
Wenn eine Runde über 5 Minuten geht, machen 3-5kg im Bereich der Ausdauer schon einen erheblichen Unterschied. Das geht auf Wettkampfniveau nicht.
In Sachen Schnelligkeit ist der Unterschied noch extremer.
Beweglich kann man da durchaus bleiben. Das stimmt. Auf ü190 Höhe kam das Beinchen immer, auch mit 10kg mehr.


----------



## Kurry (18. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Verlink doch mal ne Quelle, wo du sie durchgehend erwähnst.
> Etwas mehr ist eben besser als zu wenig. Bisher war ich meistens mit 1,5g dabei. Ich schrieb ja, dass ich das nun ausprobieren möchte.
> Dann werde ich schon sehen, ob ich schneller aufbaue als sonst.
> 
> ...



Kann ich machen, wenn ich am PC bin. 

Jain. Es gibt zwar kein zuviel, aber wenn du ein begrenztes Kcal-Max hast, füllt man eben besser mit KH auf.

Du scheinst Kampfsport zu machen, da kann das schon sein. Schnellkraft ist dennoch mit weniger Gewicht deutlich geringer würde ich behaupten. Ich mache zb gerne auch Boxjumps, Sprints etc. da schaden Muskeln definitiv nicht. kommt halt auf die Ziele an. Aber ich dachte du willst aufbauen?!


----------



## thunderofhate (18. September 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Du scheinst Kampfsport zu machen, da kann das schon sein. Schnellkraft ist dennoch mit weniger Gewicht deutlich geringer würde ich behaupten. Ich mache zb gerne auch Boxjumps, Sprints etc. da schaden Muskeln definitiv nicht. kommt halt auf die Ziele an. Aber ich dachte du willst aufbauen?!


Klar. Aufbauen, danach Definition, damit man wieder aufs richtige Gewicht fällt... Ist doch immer der gleiche Kreislauf. 

Schnellkraft wird ja ganz anders trainiert. Abgesehen davon gibt es unterschiedliche Formen der Schnellkraft.
Man kann also nicht sagen, dass mehr Muskelmasse zu einer größeren Schnellkraft führt, da Schnellkraftübungen sowieso mit geringeren Gewichten ausgeführt werden.
Spielt halt vieles zusammen. Kraft ist nur eine Sache. Dazu kommen Schnelligkeit, Beweglichkeit, Ausdauer, Technik und eben Schnellkraft.


----------



## Kinguin (18. September 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Die Aussage höre ich oft. Sicher hat man eine höhere Trägheit, aber man wird nicht automatisch unbeweglich WENN man dagegen wirkt. Ich bin mit meinen 90kg@1.8m deutlich beweglicher als viele die deutlich leichter sind, eben weil ich viele Mobilityübungen und teilweise Turnen mache. Schwer heben und Beweglich sein ist mein Ziel



Man muss ja auch nicht immer vom Extremfall unbeweglich ausgehen,das hat er ja auch nicht gesagt.
Es stimmt aber meine Meinung nach,dass Menschen mit weniger Masse beweglicher sind.
Breakdance als Beispiel, ich bin heute auch noch recht beweglich,aber mir fallen definitiv diverse Techniken schwerer,gut mittlerweile wiege ich auch ca 10-15 Kilo mehr als damals.Auch im Kampfsport merkt man diesen Unterschied schnell.Es hat auch seine Gründe,wieso Turner,Fighter usw eher definiert/schlank sind und nicht großartig massiv  
Vor allem je weiter man in 2 verschiedenen Sportarten ist ,desto schwieriger wird es in beiden Fortschritte zu machen.

Was das Eiweiß betrifft,ich nehme durchschnittlich 1,5g pro KG ,ist aber auch nur ein Richtwert,muss jeder für sich wissen.^^


----------



## Kurry (18. September 2015)

Hambüchen ist nicht massiv???? Guter Witz [emoji23][emoji106]

Kraft ist immer F = m * a. Mehr Masse mehr Kraft.


----------



## Kinguin (19. September 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Hambüchen ist nicht massiv???? Guter Witz [emoji23][emoji106]
> 
> Kraft ist immer F = m * a. Mehr Masse mehr Kraft.



Ich glaube du und ich haben eine andere Vorstellung von "massiv" 
Klar der Typ ist ordentlich durchtrainert/definiert,aber das ist nicht massiv. ( Edit: Größe / Gewicht. 1,63 m/ 61 kg)
Achja was soll diese StandardPhysik Formel - und heißt Fett (auch Masse) auch automatisch mehr Kraft oder wie? Cool.^^


----------



## Kurry (19. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich glaube du und ich haben eine andere Vorstellung von "massiv"
> Klar der Typ ist ordentlich durchtrainert/definiert,aber das ist nicht massiv. ( Edit: Größe / Gewicht. 1,63 m/ 61 kg)
> Achja was soll diese StandardPhysik Formel - und heißt Fett (auch Masse) auch automatisch mehr Kraft oder wie? Cool.^^



Keine Ahnung was für dich massiv ist, aber so trocken wie der ist, ist das relativ gesehen schon massiv. Oder redest du von Mr. Olympia?

Schlau kombiniert, das ist eine richtige Schlussfolgerung [emoji106] Scheint aber nicht ganz so trivial zu sein.


----------



## Kinguin (19. September 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was für dich massiv ist, aber so trocken wie der ist, ist das relativ gesehen schon massiv. Oder redest du von Mr. Olympia?.



Massiv ist für mich ein Bodybuilder,und nicht der Typ dort oben.Dass er so definiert ist,ist zwar cool,aber nach der Definition bin ich auch schon ziemlich massiv.
Und so empfinde ich nicht,aber gut das ist Ansichtssache.



Kurry schrieb:


> Schlau kombiniert, das ist eine richtige Schlussfolgerung [emoji106] Scheint aber nicht ganz so trivial zu sein.



Den letzten Satz meinte ich überhaupt nicht ernst.^^
Fett bedeutet nicht gleich mehr Kraft,denn dicke Menschen können nicht automatisch viel heben/drücken/ziehen oder zB auch kräftig zu schlagen. 
Ihre Masse erschwert sogar bei vielen Sportarten stark die Bewegungen.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. September 2015)

@ Kingu
Geh schlafen!

@ Kurry
Reich deine Quellen bitte nach, damit ich nachlesen kann.


----------



## Kurry (19. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Den letzten Satz meinte ich überhaupt nicht ernst.^^
> Fett bedeutet nicht gleich mehr Kraft,denn dicke Menschen können nicht automatisch viel heben/drücken/ziehen oder zB auch kräftig zu schlagen.
> Ihre Masse erschwert sogar bei vielen Sportarten stark die Bewegungen.



Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Untrainiert ist der Fette absolut betrachtet immer stärker. Wenn er mit seinem Arm schwingt ist die Energie die auf das Objekt wirkt größer, als wie wenn ein Lauch das macht. In dem Beispiel ging es nicht um Beweglichkeit. 

@thunder
Bin das Wochenende unterwegs, auf dem Handy ist mir das zu mühselig. Als Tipp: google scholar, Science direct -> Protein optimal muscle growth. Schaffst du auch. Ansonsten warten bis ich @home bin!


----------



## Hitman-47 (19. September 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Untrainiert ist der Fette absolut betrachtet immer stärker. Wenn er mit seinem Arm schwingt ist die Energie die auf das Objekt wirkt größer, als wie wenn ein Lauch das macht. In dem Beispiel ging es nicht um Beweglichkeit.



Ziemlich falscher Trugschluss würde ich sagen. Vorausgesetzt dass beide über die gleiche Muskelmasse verfügen, kann der Dicke seinen massigeren Arm weitaus weniger stark beschleunigen als der Dünne seinen leichten Arm, da (jetzt kommt die von dir eingebrachte Formel F=m*a) bei gleich großer Kraft die zur Beschleunigung aufgewendet wird (mal naiv geschlussfolgert aus vergleichbarer Muskelmasse), der massigere Arm eine geringere Beschleunigung erfährt als der leichte Arm. Daraus folgt für den massigeren Arm eine geringere Geschwindigkeit und schlussendlich eine (in der Theorie) gleich große Endgröße die hier entscheidend ist: Der Impuls (p=m*v), der sich aus der Masse und der Geschwindigkeit berechnet. 

Die kleine Physikstunde konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## Kurry (19. September 2015)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Ziemlich falscher Trugschluss würde ich sagen. Vorausgesetzt dass beide über die gleiche Muskelmasse verfügen, kann der Dicke seinen massigeren Arm weitaus weniger stark beschleunigen als der Dünne seinen leichten Arm, da (jetzt kommt die von dir eingebrachte Formel F=m*a) bei gleich großer Kraft die zur Beschleunigung aufgewendet wird (mal naiv geschlussfolgert aus vergleichbarer Muskelmasse), der massigere Arm eine geringere Beschleunigung erfährt als der leichte Arm. Daraus folgt für den massigeren Arm eine geringere Geschwindigkeit und schlussendlich eine (in der Theorie) gleich große Endgröße die hier entscheidend ist: Der Impuls (p=m*v), der sich aus der Masse und der Geschwindigkeit berechnet.
> 
> Die kleine Physikstunde konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen



Hättest du aber besser, denn deine erste Annahme ist schon falsch: Es geht hier klar um untrainierte (lieber Lesekompetenz verbessern als Physikratgeber spielen) Personen, folglich ist die Muskelmasse absolut niemals gleich groß. Im Fall des Fetten muss die absolute Muskelmasse dann sogar größer sein, weil seine Muskeln mehr Masse bewegen müssen.

Beschleunigung bezeichnet die zeitliche Änderung der Geschwindigkeit und die kannst du nicht gleich der Geschwindigkeit setzen [emoji58] Vorallem der Ansatz gleicher Kraft ist kompletter Nonsens.

Auch wenn es nicht um die "Endgrösse" ging, sondern um die Kraft, die entscheidende Größe bei einem Schlag ist die kinetische Energie. Diese wird am Objekt zb in Verformung umgewandelt. Bei gleicher (untrainierter) kaum vorhandenen Muskelmasse (Extremfälle Haut und Knochen und 500kg Fetti der sich gar nicht bewegen kann ausgeschlossen. Ich gehe von Untrainiert und Untrainierter Fetti aus), wird der Untrainierte also auch keine größere Endgeschwindigkeit haben, selbst wenn er lokal schneller beschleunigen könnte, weil die Energie dafür fehlt. Damit wird die Energie des Schlages (auch bei gleicher v) nicht größer sein, weil die Energie proportional zur Masse ist.


----------



## Hitman-47 (19. September 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Hättest du aber besser, denn deine erste Annahme ist schon falsch: Es geht hier klar um untrainierte (lieber Lesekompetenz verbessern als Physikratgeber spielen) Personen, folglich ist die Muskelmasse absolut niemals gleich groß. Im Fall des Fetten muss die absolute Muskelmasse dann sogar größer sein, weil seine Muskeln mehr Masse bewegen müssen.



Geht das auch ohne diese unterschwelligen Angriffe? Ist mega ätzend und nicht gerade diskussionsfördernd. 

So wie du das ganze hier darstellst ist die physikalische Betrachtung über Kraft/kinet. Energie/Impuls auch völlig unnötig, weil schon der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt, dass der dickere Mensch mehr Muskeln hat als ein magerer Mensch (beide untrainiert), da er durch das zusätzliche Gewicht eben eine dauerhaft höhere Belastung bedeutet und damit auch mehr Muskeln. 




Kurry schrieb:


> Beschleunigung bezeichnet die zeitliche Änderung der Geschwindigkeit und die kannst du nicht gleich der Geschwindigkeit setzen [emoji58] Vorallem der Ansatz gleicher Kraft ist kompletter Nonsens.



Wenn du schon meinst mir fehlende Lesekompetenz zu unterstellen, dann möchte ich dir das hiermit auch unterstellen. Ich schrieb "[...] geringere Beschleunigung [...]. *Daraus folgt* [...] geringere Geschwindigkeit". Ich habe die Beschleunigung niemals der Geschwindigkeit gleichgesetzt. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass eine geringere Beschleunigung eine geringere Endgeschwindigkeit zur Folge hat. Was Physik angeht brauch ich keine Nachhilfe 




Kurry schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht um die "Endgrösse" ging, sondern um die Kraft, die entscheidende Größe bei einem Schlag ist die kinetische Energie. Diese wird am Objekt zb in Verformung umgewandelt. Bei gleicher (untrainierter) kaum vorhandenen Muskelmasse (Extremfälle Haut und Knochen und 500kg Fetti der sich gar nicht bewegen kann ausgeschlossen. Ich gehe von Untrainiert und Untrainierter Fetti aus), wird der Untrainierte also auch keine größere Endgeschwindigkeit haben, selbst wenn er lokal schneller beschleunigen könnte, weil die Energie dafür fehlt. Damit wird die Energie des Schlages (auch bei gleicher v) nicht größer sein, weil die Energie proportional zur Masse ist.



Stimmt so natürlich. 
Das Problem hier war wohl, dass wir von verschiedenen Ausgangsbedingungen ausgegangen sind. Du bist von "beide untrainiert" ausgegangen, ich dagegen davon, dass bei beiden die gleiche Muskelmasse vorhanden wäre.


----------



## Kurry (19. September 2015)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Geht das auch ohne diese unterschwelligen Angriffe? Ist mega ätzend und nicht gerade diskussionsfördernd.
> 
> So wie du das ganze hier darstellst ist die physikalische Betrachtung über Kraft/kinet. Energie/Impuls auch völlig unnötig, weil schon der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt, dass der dickere Mensch mehr Muskeln hat als ein magerer Mensch (beide untrainiert), da er durch das zusätzliche Gewicht eben eine dauerhaft höhere Belastung bedeutet und damit auch mehr Muskeln.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber das war nur die Antwort auf deinen Einspieler "Physik Stunde [geben]"

Punkt 1 war den anderen eben nicht klar, so wie sie es schreiben.. das war ja eben der Grund warum das hier so in der Diskussion betrachtet wird.

Punk 2: Sorry, aber da du eben nicht "Endgeschwindigkeit" geschrieben hast (jetzt erst), war mir das nicht klar, dass du selbiges auch meinst. So wie es dasteht, ist es halt schwammig. Ich hatte auch nie vor dir Nachhilfe zu geben, aber als Physikkundiger solltest du wissen, dass alles immer ganz korrekt dastehen muss [emoji23][emoji12]

Gut, dass wir wenigstens den Punkt klären konnten. [emoji106] Wenigstens einer, der das versteht [emoji56]


----------



## Kinguin (19. September 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Untrainiert ist der Fette absolut betrachtet immer stärker. Wenn er mit seinem Arm schwingt ist die Energie die auf das Objekt wirkt größer, als wie wenn ein Lauch das macht. In dem Beispiel ging es nicht um Beweglichkeit.



Die Formel ist auf den Sport bezogen trotzdem nicht immer richtig,mehr Masse ist nicht immer automatisch mehr Kraft.
Da spielen noch genug andere Faktoren mit rein,vorallem weil es eben unterschiedliche Kräfte gibt - zB Maximalkraft,Schnellkraft und Schlagkraft.

Bei Schnellkraft braucht man eben auch eine gewisse Beweglichkeit,und je massiver man,desto schwerer wird es eben beweglich zu bleiben.Und darum ging es ja auch ursprünglich.
Es hat einen Grund,warum Basketballspieler oder Kampfsportler nicht so massiv sind wie ein Bodybuilder .Eben weil mehr Masse ab einem bestimmten Punkt einfach ein Nachteil ist,bzw es sehr schwer wird ,beides zu vereinen.

PS: Dass mit dem Untrainierten hast du auch vorher nie erwähnt,sondern einfach nur die Formel F= m*a hin geklatscht.


----------



## Kurry (19. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Die Formel ist auf den Sport bezogen trotzdem nicht immer richtig,mehr Masse ist nicht immer automatisch mehr Kraft.
> Da spielen noch genug andere Faktoren mit rein,vorallem weil es eben unterschiedliche Kräfte gibt - zB Maximalkraft,Schnellkraft und Schlagkraft.
> 
> Bei Schnellkraft braucht man eben auch eine gewisse Beweglichkeit,und je massiver man,desto schwerer wird es eben beweglich zu bleiben.Und darum ging es ja auch ursprünglich.
> ...



Die Formel ist immer richtig, zweifelst du grad ernsthaft am Newtonschen Gesetz? Und doch, Masse bleibt vorallem im Kraftsport, wo die Relativbewegungen in einem gewissen Rahmen immer gleich sind, der entscheidene Faktor für die Kraft.

Basketballer und Kampfsportler sind de facto auch schwächer, richtig. Das liegt daran, dass sie in ihrem Sport absolut nicht viel Kraft benötigen, da es dort andere Ziele gibt. Ändert nichts am generellen Sachverhalt, dass Kraft proportional zur Masse ist.

Zum PS: Das wurde bei deiner Nachfrage sofort, also war die Annahme bekannt. Aber auch bei gleicher Muskelmasse hat der dickere mehr Kraft  Ungleiche Verhältnisse zu definieren würde keinen Sinn machen - das habe ich angenommen, weil ich dachte wenigstens das sei trivial.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. September 2015)

Ich möchte anmerken: Bei gleicher Muskelmasse hat der Dickere aber immer weniger Schnellkraft, sofern gleich trainiert.


----------



## Kurry (19. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich möchte anmerken: Bei gleicher Muskelmasse hat der Dickere aber immer weniger Schnellkraft, sofern gleich trainiert.



Ich denke ich weiß was du meinst! [emoji12]

Der Dickere wird bei gleicher Kraft weniger schnell beschleunigen können. Für den Kampfsport bedeutet das, dass seine Bewegung zu langsam sein kann um einen Treffer zu landen.

Die Trägheit des Dickeren ist größer, vollkommen richtig.


----------



## Kinguin (19. September 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Die Formel ist immer richtig, zweifelst du grad ernsthaft am Newtonschen Gesetz? Und doch, Masse bleibt vorallem im Kraftsport, wo die Relativbewegungen in einem gewissen Rahmen immer gleich sind, der entscheidene Faktor für die Kraft.
> Basketballer und Kraftsportler sind de facto auch schwächer, richtig. Das liegt daran, dass sie in ihrem Sport absolut nicht viel Kraft benötigen, da es dort andere Ziele gibt. Ändert nichts am generellen Sachverhalt, dass Kraft proportional zur Masse ist.
> Zum PS: Das wurde bei deiner Nachfrage sofort, also war die Annahme bekannt. Aber auch bei gleicher Muskelmasse hat der dickere mehr Kraft  Ungleiche Verhältnisse zu definieren würde keinen Sinn machen.



Wer spricht denn hier nur von Kraftsport generell?  Es ging hier um Sport allgemein,und da bringt uns diese Formel wenig.
Angenommen man hat mehr Masse als Person X,aber hat man auch immer mehr Explosivkraft als Person X? 
Ganz einfach nein,nicht immer , denn Explosivkraft hängt  von dem Zusammenspiel der Muskeln ab, die an einer schnellen Bewegung beteiligt sind. (ja Maximalkraft spielt hier auch eine Rolle,aber eben nicht nur)

Und nein ich zweifle nicht an der Aussage,dass Kraft proportional zur Masse ist,trotzdem muss man eben noch andere Dinge berücksichtigen.
Kampfsportler brauchen schon viel Kraft,nur legen sie ihren Fokus anders und sind in ihrer Disziplin (Schlagkraft oder Kraftausdauer) eben stärker.
Ich verstehe auch nicht,warum du diese Formel hier hinklatscht - es ging am Anfang der Diskussion um Masse und Beweglichkeit.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. September 2015)

@ Curryking

Das kannst du auf fast jede beliebige Sportart übertragen. Fußball, Baseball, Handball...



Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht,warum du diese Formel hier hinklatscht - es ging am Anfang der Diskussion um Masse und Beweglichkeit.


So ist es.


----------



## Kurry (19. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wer spricht denn hier nur von Kraftsport generell?  Es ging hier um Sport allgemein,und da bringt uns diese Formel wenig.
> Angenommen man hat mehr Masse als Person X,aber hat man auch immer mehr Explosivkraft als Person X?
> Ganz einfach nein,nicht immer , denn Explosivkraft hängt  von dem Zusammenspiel der Muskeln ab, die an einer schnellen Bewegung beteiligt sind. (ja Maximalkraft spielt hier auch eine Rolle,aber eben nicht nur)
> 
> ...



Sorry, verschrieben, es sollte Kampfsportler heißen. Die Threadüberschrift beinhaltet eindeutig auch Kraftsportler.

Natürlich hat der mit mehr Muskelmasse mehr Explosivkraft, bei gleichem Training. Darum auch der kleine Physikexkurs. Scheint aber immernoch nicht angekommen zu sein. Offensichtlich geht es hier wohl um Relation Kraft und Masse, darum die einfachste Formel von mir.

Wenn der Kampfsportler nicht schnelle Richtungsänderungen und Rotationen einzelner Glieder durchführen müsste, also eine geringe Trägheit nutzen möchte, würde er auch mehr Masse generieren wollen. Einfaches Beispiel: Schwergewichtboxer: Mehr Explosivkraft, mehr Schnellkraft, Schlag mit deutlich mehr Energieübertrag. Warum? Weil Masse größer. Dafür deutlich größere Trägheit.

Jetzt komm nicht mit "Kampfsportler" sind schneller, ja richtig! Aber die Kraft in jeder Disziplin ist geringer, da der Faktor Masse deutlich mehr eingeht. Um das einfach zu zeigen hab ich Newtonsches Gesetz bzw. die Formel nach Euler angeführt.

@haterino
Korrekt, die Formel ist allgemeingültig (das haben die Axiome so an sich). Fußballer brauchen zb ebensowenig Kraft, darum wird Masse minimiert um weniger träge zu sein. Viel Trägheit bedeutet viel Energie beim Bremsen, was auf Dauer zu Lasten der Ausdauer bzw. Energiereserven geht.


----------



## Hänschen (19. September 2015)

Ich weiss jetzt mehr über die 1600 kcal-werktags/ 2400 kcal-wochenends Diät die ich gemacht hatte !

Laut "Ernährungslehre und Diätetik" (Buch) handelt es sich dabei um eine "Reduktionsdiät" und zwar eine der Art "Energiereduzierte Mischkost" und ist als empfehlenswert eingestuft.

Dabei reduziert man die Kalorienzufuhr um mindestens ein Drittel des normal nötigen Wertes, die eine gefahrlose Gewichtsreduktion von 0,5-1kg pro Woche hauptsächlich an Körperfett bewirkt.
Man sollte nicht mehr Kalorien als das Drittel reduzieren sonst droht Eiweißabbau und Nährstoffunterversorgung.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. September 2015)

@ KurryCing

Das ist mir wohl bekannt. Ich treibe seit meiner Jugend Sport und bin sonst querbeet in fast allen Sportarten unterwegs.

Ich danke dennoch viemals für die höfliche und erleuchtende Aufklärung.


@ Hänschen

Ein kg Fettgewebe hat ungefähr 8000kcal.
Wenn du pro Woche 0,5kg abnimmst, biste dann pro Woche gesehen mit ~ 4000kcal im Defizit. Wären knappe 600kcal pro Tag.


----------



## Kurry (19. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> @ KurryCing
> 
> Das ist mir wohl bekannt. Ich treibe seit meiner Jugend Sport und bin sonst querbeet in fast allen Sportarten unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Da haben wir dann wohl auch ne Gemeinsamkeit 
Wenn ich dir helfen konnte freu ich mich!


Ein Kilo fett sind 9300kcal. Um ein Kilo (reines) Fett zu verbrennen, braucht der Körper ein Defizit von 9300kcal. Da man aber nicht so einfach reines Fett verbrennen kann, ist die Daumenregel: 7000kcal um 1kg Körperfettgewebe zu verbrennen.


----------



## Kinguin (19. September 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Sorry, verschrieben, es sollte Kampfsportler heißen. Die Threadüberschrift beinhaltet eindeutig auch Kraftsportler.



Aber eben nicht nur.



Kurry schrieb:


> Natürlich hat der mit mehr Muskelmasse mehr Explosivkraft, bei gleichem Training. Darum auch der kleine Physikexkurs. Scheint aber immernoch nicht angekommen zu sein. Offensichtlich geht es hier wohl um Relation Kraft und Masse, darum die einfachste Formel von mir.
> Wenn der Kampfsportler nicht schnelle Richtungsänderungen und Rotationen einzelner Glieder durchführen müsste, also eine geringe Trägheit nutzen möchte, würde er auch mehr Masse generieren wollen. Einfaches Beispiel: Schwergewichtboxer: Mehr Explosivkraft, mehr Schnellkraft, Schlag mit deutlich mehr Energieübertrag. Warum? Weil Masse größer. Dafür deutlich größere Trägheit.
> Jetzt komm nicht mit "Kampfsportler" sind schneller, ja richtig! Aber die Kraft in jeder Disziplin ist geringer, da der Faktor Masse deutlich mehr eingeht. Um das einfach zu zeigen hab ich Newtonsches Gesetz bzw. die Formel nach Euler angeführt.



Bei gleichem Training hat der Sportler mit mehr Masse mehr Explosivkraft? Nein,irgendwie verstehst du es nicht.
Gleiches Training bedeutet btw auch nicht immer gleicher Fortschritt/gleiche Bedingungen für beide.
Wenn beide Sportler exakt die selben Voraussetzungen haben,und sich nur in der Masse (Muskelmaße) unterscheiden ,magst du recht haben,aber wann trifft das schon zu?
Letzten Endes ist  das richtige Verhältnis (je nach Sport) viel wichtiger.

Und ja ein Schwergewichtsboxer kann mehr Masse aufbauen,weil seine Gewichtsklasse es zulässt und es auch erfordert wird,gut erkannt.Aber auch er wählt für seinen Sport das richtige Verhältnis und pumpt sich deshalb nicht komplett mit Masse hoch.


----------



## Kurry (19. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Aber eben nicht nur.
> 
> Bei gleichem Training hat der Sportler mit mehr Masse mehr Explosivkraft? Nein,irgendwie verstehst du es nicht.
> Gleiches Training bedeutet btw auch nicht immer gleicher Fortschritt/gleiche Bedingungen für beide.
> ...



Genau darum geht es doch [emoji58] Dass bei (grob) gleicher Vorraussetzung die Kraft direkt proportional zur Masse ist. Alles andere ist wie schon gesagt Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleich. Wann trifft das zu? Sehr oft, in jedem Sport, nicht nur BB. Du darfst halt keine Extremfälle betrachten. Sonst könntest du ja sagen, dass du mehr Schnellkraft als ein 8 jähriger Anfänger hast, guter Vergleich oder? Die Vorraussetzungen müssen nicht exakt gleich sein, die Masse bleibt bei der Kraftbetrachtung immer der größere Faktor. 

Es redet Niemand von "extrem Masse hochpumpen"?! Wie ich bereits mehrfach nun erklärt habe, wählt der jeweilige Sportler sein Verhältnis aus Kraft und Trägheit, eben über seine Masse. Das ändert aber nix an der Tatsache, dass mehr Masse mehr Kraft bedeutet. Warum haben die stärksten Menschen wohl auch viel Masse? [emoji5]️


----------



## Kinguin (19. September 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es doch [emoji58] Dass bei (grob) gleicher Vorraussetzung die Kraft direkt proportional zur Masse ist. Alles andere ist wie schon gesagt Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleich. Wann trifft das zu? Sehr oft, in jedem Sport, nicht nur BB. Du darfst halt keine Extremfälle betrachten. Sonst könntest du ja sagen, dass du mehr Schnellkraft als ein 8 jähriger Anfänger hast, guter Vergleich oder? Die Vorraussetzungen müssen nicht exakt gleich sein, die Masse bleibt bei der Kraftbetrachtung immer der größere Faktor.



Es redet aber niemand von Extremfällen.
Schnellkraft ist nach wie vor auch abhängig von dem Zusammenspielen der Muskeln sowie der Geschwindigkeit der Bewegung,ab einem bestimmten Punkt ist Masse dann auch limitierend.
Es ergibt keinen Sinn zu sagen,je mehr Masse desto höher die Schnellkraft.

In meiner Breakdance Truppe war ich der Schwerste/Breiteste (75 Kg 11% KFA 1,75m) - der Rest hatte ähnliche Werte,allerdings wiegen sie nur 60-65Kg.
Wir haben alle im selben Zeitraum angefangen,und sind technikmäßig auf sehr ähnlichen Niveau (Beweglichkeit,Moves,Erfahrung) - nur mit dem Unterschied,dass ich noch Kraftsport mit aufgenommen habe.
Nach deiner Logik müsste ich die höhere Schnellkraft haben (Masse ist ja der überwiegende Faktor) ,allerdings gelingt mir der dynamische und schnelle Wechsel von den Moves (der eben auf Schnellkraft beruht) nicht genauso gut wie den anderen.



Kurry schrieb:


> Es redet Niemand von "extrem Masse hochpumpen"?! Wie ich bereits mehrfach nun erklärt habe, wählt der jeweilige Sportler sein Verhältnis aus Kraft und Trägheit, eben über seine Masse. Das ändert aber nix an der Tatsache, dass mehr Masse mehr Kraft bedeutet. Warum haben die stärksten Menschen wohl auch viel Masse? [emoji5]️



Nur darum ging es nie


----------



## Kurry (19. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Es redet aber niemand von Extremfällen.
> Schnellkraft ist nach wie vor auch abhängig von dem Zusammenspielen der Muskeln sowie der Geschwindigkeit der Bewegung,ab einem bestimmten Punkt ist Masse dann auch limitierend.
> Es ergibt keinen Sinn zu sagen,je mehr Masse desto höher die Schnellkraft.
> 
> ...



Du verstehst es einfach nicht [emoji20] Darf ich fragen, welche Ausbildung du hast? (Um deinen Standpunkt besser einschätzen zu können).

Du hast die Extremfälle betrachtet. "Massive Muskeln bis zur Unbeweglichkeit". Schnellkraft ist zb Sprint aus dem Block. Die Kraft wird mit mehr Masse immer größer. Du solltest definitiv die größere Schnellkraft haben, außer du hast negativ trainiert.

Der dynamische Wechsel hat was mit Trägheit zu tun (Bitte lesen was das ist, das verstehst du nicht, da ist der Knackpunkt), nicht ausschließlich mit Kraft. In dem Aspekt behindert dich deine Masse.

Es ging seitdem darum, wo wir mit der Schnellkraft Sache angefangen haben (das war btw nicht ich, ich habe dann nur aufgerollt).


----------



## Kinguin (19. September 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Du verstehst es einfach nicht [emoji20] Darf ich fragen, welche Ausbildung du hast? (Um deinen Standpunkt besser einschätzen zu können).
> Du hast die Extremfälle betrachtet. "Massive Muskeln bis zur Unbeweglichkeit". Schnellkraft ist zb Sprint aus dem Block. Die Kraft wird mit mehr Masse immer größer. Du solltest definitiv die größere Schnellkraft haben, außer du hast negativ trainiert.
> Der dynamische Wechsel hat was mit Trägheit zu tun (Bitte lesen was das ist, das verstehst du nicht, da ist der Knackpunkt), nicht ausschließlich mit Kraft. In dem Aspekt behindert dich deine Masse.



Wohl eher verstehst du es nicht. 
Natürlich hat die Schnellkraft was mit den Move/Freeze Wechsel sowie den Kombinationen in den Bewegungen im Breakdance zu tun.
Du macht zb einen Move X (die Bezeichnungen sagen dir wohl nichts ?),und danach musst du ,um in den nächsten über zu gehen,für einen kurzen Moment Vollkraft geben und dich zB mit einer Hand/mit dem Fuß vom Boden abzustoßen/in die Luft bringen.
Man muss dabei schnell einen gewissen Kraftaufwand vollbringen/sich abstoßen,um eben halt diverse Moves hinzubekommen,die Technik zu wechseln oder auch die Geschwindigkeit (bei der Rotation als Bsp) dabei zu halten
Diverse Powermoves (und Kombis) setzen Schnellkraft definitiv voraus.Und genau da hapert es bei mir (wenn es auch nicht ganz so dramatisch ist).Aber das versuche ich halt auch auszugleichen.So beweglich und dabei noch soviel Muskelmasse wie möglich,das ist mein Ziel.

Ansonsten wäre ich dir dankbar,wenn du mal aufhören würdest,so zu reden als ob jeder andere hier dumm wäre.  Wenn es dich so sehr interessiert,ich studiere IT 5.Semester.
Und so langsam kriege ich den Eindruck die anderen haben wohl recht.So bin raus hier,lassen wir es gut sein,schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Kurry (19. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wohl eher verstehst du es nicht.
> Natürlich hat die Schnellkraft was mit den Move/Freeze Wechsel sowie den Kombinationen in den Bewegungen im Breakdance zu tun.
> Du macht zb einen Move X (die Bezeichnungen sagen dir wohl nichts ?),und danach musst du ,um in den nächsten über zu gehen,für einen kurzen Moment Vollkraft geben und dich zB mit einer Hand/mit dem Fuß vom Boden abzustoßen/in die Luft bringen.
> Man muss dabei schnell einen gewissen Kraftaufwand vollbringen/sich abstoßen,um eben halt diverse Moves hinzubekommen,die Technik zu wechseln oder auch die Geschwindigkeit (bei der Rotation als Bsp) dabei zu halten
> Diverse Powermoves (und Kombis) setzen Schnellkraft definitiv voraus.Und genau da hapert es bei mir (wenn es auch nicht ganz so dramatisch ist).Aber das versuche ich halt auch auszugleichen.So beweglich und dabei noch soviel Muskelmasse wie möglich,das ist mein Ziel.



Ein bisschen bin ich mit Breakedance bewandert. Ich mache es teilweise und ein Kollege von mir macht das schon einige Jahre. Mein Ziel ist genauso, mit über 90kg so beweglich zu sein wie mit deutlich weniger Gewicht. Klappt auch super.

Ja lassen wir das. Dir ist einfach nicht der Unterschied zw. Kraft und Trägheit bewusst. Letztere limitiert dich im Breakdance aufgrund der erhöhten Masse. Nichtsdestotrotz ist "Schnellkraft, bezeichnet durch einen möglichst großen Impuls" maßgeblich von der Masse abhängig. Breakdance hat viel mit Impuls und Energie zu tun. Faktisch sind diese mit mehr Masse größer, jedoch aufgrund der Gravitation hier auf der Erde deutlich schwieriger zu erhalten, weil die Trägheit und Reibung da einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.

Ich stelle hier niemanden als dumm dar. Das ganze nennt sich Diskussion. Aber wir sind ja auch nicht im Breakdance Thread  Wer hat wo recht?


----------



## Kinguin (20. September 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Ein bisschen bin ich mit Breakedance bewandert. Ich mache es teilweise und ein Kollege von mir macht das schon einige Jahre. Mein Ziel ist genauso, mit über 90kg so beweglich zu sein wie mit deutlich weniger Gewicht. Klappt auch super.



90kg und mehr wären bei mir absoluter Overkill,ich weiß jetzt nicht wie groß du bist und was du unter "teilweise" versteshst,aber mit der Masse wird es bei mir ziemlich unangenehm in vollen Umfang zu Breaken.Irgendwo macht man eben Abstriche.
Es gibt tatsächlich auch massive BBoyer (bzw eher dicke),und die sind auch gut wenn man bedenkt,was die auf den Rippen haben,aber können bei weitem nicht im selben Umfang sich bewegen.

Edit:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv54OSlET2s



Kurry schrieb:


> Ja lassen wir das. Dir ist einfach nicht der Unterschied zw. Kraft und Trägheit bewusst. Letztere limitiert dich im Breakdance aufgrund der erhöhten Masse. Nichtsdestotrotz ist "Schnellkraft, bezeichnet durch einen möglichst großen Impuls" maßgeblich von der Masse abhängig. Breakdance hat viel mit Impuls und Energie zu tun. Faktisch sind diese mit mehr Masse größer, jedoch aufgrund der Gravitation hier auf der Erde deutlich schwieriger zu erhalten, weil die Trägheit und Reibung da einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.
> Ich stelle hier niemanden als dumm dar. Das ganze nennt sich Diskussion. Aber wir sind ja auch nicht im Breakdance Thread  Wer hat wo recht?



Ich gebe ja gerne zu,dass ich meine Texte nicht immer vernünftig formuliere,und dass du in diesem Gebiet wohl auch über mehr Wissen als ich verfügst,aber ständig eine Diskussion anzufangen mit Phrasen wie "Dir ist nicht der Unterschied bewusst" oder "Das ist so einfach" sind einfach nur daneben,du merkst es anscheinend nicht einmal selbst.
Du aber verstehst hingegen nicht,dass ich die Aussage mehr Masse = mehr Kraft nicht verneine,und dass es mit der ursprünglichen Diskussion um Masse und Beweglichkeit nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Offset (20. September 2015)

Kann man eigentlich vom Dehnen Muskelkater bekommen? 
Sonst weiß ich nämlich nicht wo der herkommt .


----------



## Kurry (20. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> 90kg und mehr wären bei mir absoluter Overkill,ich weiß jetzt nicht wie groß du bist und was du unter "teilweise" versteshst,aber mit der Masse wird es bei mir ziemlich unangenehm in vollen Umfang zu Breaken.Irgendwo macht man eben Abstriche.
> Es gibt tatsächlich auch massive BBoyer (bzw eher dicke),und die sind auch gut wenn man bedenkt,was die auf den Rippen haben,aber können bei weitem nicht im selben Umfang sich bewegen.
> 
> Ich gebe ja gerne zu,dass ich meine Texte nicht immer vernünftig formuliere,und dass du in diesem Gebiet wohl auch über mehr Wissen als ich verfügst,aber ständig eine Diskussion anzufangen mit Phrasen wie "Dir ist nicht der Unterschied bewusst" oder "Das ist so einfach" sind einfach nur daneben,du merkst es anscheinend nicht einmal selbst.
> Du aber verstehst hingegen nicht,dass ich die Aussage mehr Masse = mehr Kraft nicht verneine,und dass es mit der ursprünglichen Diskussion um Masse und Beweglichkeit nichts zu tun hat.



Ich bin bei weitem nicht so gut wie mein Kollege und mache nur ab und an paar Moves. Ich bin 1.8m und mit den 90kg zwar noch sehr beweglich (aktuell nähere ich mich dem seitlichen Spagat zb) aber eben durch die Masse recht träge. Mit 10kg weniger wäre das deswegen auch sicher einfacher.

Sorry King, aber ich habe nicht angefangen mit "du verstehst es nicht". Der Vorwurf kam u.a. von dir. Ich habe die Thematik auch nicht als "so einfach" abgetan, sondern nur versucht zu erklären was Kraft und was Trägheit sind. Es macht nunmal keinen Spaß zu erklären, wenn das gegenüber voll auf seiner Meinung eingefahren ist.

Lies doch deine Posts... da sagst du mehrmals (Schnell)kraft != Masse. Es ging auch nicht ausschließlich um Masse  Beweglichkeit. Da stimme ich dir zu, dass ab einem bestimmten Gewicht, die Masse hinderlich sein kann. Aber wiegesagt, keine Extremfälle betrachten. Dein Video ist ein gutes Beispiel! Fakt bleibt natürlich, mehr Masse größere Trägheit => ungünstig beim Breaken.


Was sagt ihr zu Mr. O? M.M völlig falsche Reihenfolge und unverdienter Sieger, alle 3 anderen waren besser..



Offset schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich vom Dehnen Muskelkater bekommen?
> Sonst weiß ich nämlich nicht wo der herkommt .



Ja kann man! Deswegen nach Training vorsichtig dynamisch dehnen weil sonst kann es auch zur Überbelastung kommen!


----------



## Kinguin (20. September 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Ich bin bei weitem nicht so gut wie mein Kollege und mache nur ab und an paar Moves. Ich bin 1.8m und mit den 90kg zwar noch sehr beweglich (aktuell nähere ich mich dem seitlichen Spagat zb) aber eben durch die Masse recht träge. Mit 10kg weniger wäre das deswegen auch sicher einfacher.



Und sehe auch besser aus beim Breakdance,zudem ist auch mehr an Powermoves (und Kombis) möglich.
Ich will aber damit die Leistung der beiden Typen dort im Video nicht runtermachen,es ist wirklich beeindruckend.



Kurry schrieb:


> Sorry King, aber ich habe nicht angefangen mit "du verstehst es nicht". Der Vorwurf kam u.a. von dir. Ich habe die Thematik auch nicht als "so einfach" abgetan, sondern nur versucht zu erklären was Kraft und was Trägheit sind. Es macht nunmal keinen Spaß zu erklären, wenn das gegenüber voll auf seiner Meinung eingefahren ist.



Ich bezog mich jetzt nicht nur auf unsere Diskussion,und festgefahren? Ich habe doch grade zugegeben,dass ich mich nicht immer richtig formuliert habe bzw auch nicht immer im Recht liege.Dass mit der Trägheit ,habe ich ja auch nicht erwähnt.



Kurry schrieb:


> Lies doch deine Posts... da sagst du mehrmals (Schnell)kraft != Masse. Es ging auch nicht ausschließlich um Masse  Beweglichkeit. Da stimme ich dir zu, dass ab einem bestimmten Gewicht, die Masse hinderlich sein kann. Aber wiegesagt, keine Extremfälle betrachten. Dein Video ist ein gutes Beispiel! Fakt bleibt natürlich, mehr Masse größere Trägheit => ungünstig beim Breaken.



Nein ich sagte,dass Schnellkraft nicht nur allein von Masse abhängig ist,und dass eben viele,weitere Faktoren bei dieser Kraft/Sportdiskussion mit reinspielen oder ist das jetzt auch falsch?
Die Formel generell allein bringt einem halt wenig (bzw nichts im Zusammenhang mit Beweglichkeit -ursprüngliche Diskusion) ,nur das wollte ich sagen - oder würdest du sagen,dass man bei jeder Sportart stumpf auf Masse pumpen soll,nur um ein hohes Kraftniveau zu erreichen?


----------



## Kurry (20. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Nein ich sagte,dass Schnellkraft nicht nur allein von Masse abhängig ist,und dass eben viele,weitere Faktoren bei dieser Kraft/Sportdiskussion mit reinspielen oder ist das jetzt auch falsch?
> Die Formel generell allein bringt einem halt wenig (bzw nichts im Zusammenhang mit Beweglichkeit -ursprüngliche Diskusion) ,nur das wollte ich sagen - oder würdest du sagen,dass man bei jeder Sportart stumpf auf Masse pumpen soll,nur um ein hohes Kraftniveau zu erreichen?



Liest du eigentlich was ich schreibe? Ich wiederhole nochmal: In Abhängigkeit vom Sport bringt dir mehr Masse nichts, weil die Trägheit und Reibung zu einem Problem werden. Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Kraft maßgeblich (das bedeutet zum großen Teil aber nicht ausschließlich) von der Masse (Muskelmasse ist natürlich besser als muskelfreie Masse) abhängig.

Die Formel inkl. Diskussion bezieht sich sehr wohl auf Kraft (Masse):


thunderofhate schrieb:


> Man kann also nicht sagen, dass mehr Muskelmasse zu einer größeren Schnellkraft führt



Ich weiß nicht auf was du dich beziehst, aber das Zitat mit meiner Antwort darauf ist die "ursprüngliche Diskussion". Also völlig unabhängig von Beweglichkeit.


----------



## Kinguin (20. September 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Liest du eigentlich was ich schreibe? Ich wiederhole nochmal: In Abhängigkeit vom Sport bringt dir mehr Masse nichts, weil die Trägheit und Reibung zu einem Problem werden. Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Kraft maßgeblich (das bedeutet zum großen Teil aber nicht ausschließlich) von der Masse (Muskelmasse ist natürlich besser als muskelfreie Masse) abhängig.



Geht es hier in dem Thread nicht um Sport in erster Linie bzw ging es nicht um Beweglichkeit und Masse anfangs? ^^
Und warum sollte mir mehr Masse im Sport generell nichts bringen?Im Kraftsport ist das doch erwünscht 
Also mein erster Post in deine Richtung behandelte nur Beweglichkeit und Masse,und du erwähntest Hambüchen und dann diese Formel.


----------



## Kurry (20. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Geht es hier in dem Thread nicht um Sport in erster Linie bzw ging es nicht um Beweglichkeit und Masse anfangs? ^^
> Und warum sollte mir mehr Masse im Sport generell nichts bringen?Im Kraftsport ist das doch erwünscht
> Also mein erster Post in deine Richtung behandelte nur Beweglichkeit und Masse,und du erwähntest Hambüchen und dann diese Formel.



Siehe mein Edit: Ich glaub wir haben teilweise einen anderen Startpunkt [emoji15]

Nochmal: ich schrieb IN ABHÄNGIGKEIT VOM SPORT.... ja im Kraftsport bringt dir Masse was, wie bereits erklärt


----------



## Kinguin (20. September 2015)

Scheint so.
"In Abhängigkeit vom Sport bringt dir mehr Masse nichts ..." und "ja im Kraftsport bringt dir Masse was, wie bereits erklärt" ? Ok. ^^

So jetzt aber mal was Anderes (zu Mr Olympia kann ich nichts sagen sry - ich verfolge sowas nicht und mich interessiert das auch gar nicht.)
Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Vorwurf an viele Natural Bodybuilder,dass sie auf Stoff sein sollen?
Grade diese Fitnesspromis stehen ja in Verdacht - muss aber sagen,ich habe davon erst heute erfahren.  
Mich interessiert die ganze Szene da nicht,weil mir schon klar war,dass dort nicht alle mit fairen Karten spielen,aber trotzdem mal die Frage in Runde.


----------



## Kurry (20. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Scheint so.
> "In Abhängigkeit vom Sport bringt dir mehr Masse nichts ..." und "ja im Kraftsport bringt dir Masse was, wie bereits erklärt" ? Ok. ^^
> 
> So jetzt aber mal was Anderes,zu Mr Olympia kann ich leider nichts sagen sry - ich verfolge sowas nicht und mich interessiert das auch gar nicht.
> ...



??? In Abhängigkeit bedeutet: Jenachdem welchen Sport man betreibt, bringt dir mehr Masse etwas oder nicht. Dh im Kraftsport bringt dir mehr Masse einen Vorteil (Kraft ~ Masse), beim Breaken bringt dir das Mehr an Kraft nichts, weil deine Trägheit zu groß wird. 

Die Frage ist: Was ist Natural? Die Grenze kann ja jeder selber definieren. Ist Kreatin noch Natural? Sind Fat Burner noch Natural? Oder ist erst Testo nichtmehr Natural? Sobald es um Geld geht wird gelogen und betrogen. Viele werden definitiv Mittelchen nehmen um solche Formen das ganze Jahr halten zu können. Mir persönlich ist es egal, wer was nimmt, solange er dazu steht. Das ganze Natural ist einfach ein Selbstbeschiss. Es ist de facto sogar erlaubt 6mon vor Wettkampf sein Zeug abzusetzen und gilt dann noch als Natural...


----------



## Dustin91 (20. September 2015)

Ich schaue eigentlich ganz gerne die Videos von Patrick Reiser, weil er mir, mit seiner verrückten Art, irgendwie sympathisch ist 
Habe zwar nicht wirklich Ahnung von der Materie, aber ich denke mal, dass der nicht stofft.


----------



## Kurry (20. September 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich schaue eigentlich ganz gerne die Videos von Patrick Reiser, weil er mir, mit seiner verrückten Art, irgendwie sympathisch ist
> Habe zwar nicht wirklich Ahnung von der Materie, aber ich denke mal, dass der nicht stofft.



Grade die 2 ProBros sollen ja mächtig Dreck am Stecken haben. Das Sieger Posing in Berlin auf dem Denkmal dass an die Ermordung der Juden erinnert, war auch nicht ganz so intelligent...

Bin mal gespannt, was Uncle Bob in seinem Enthüllungsvideo über GA und co. aufdeckt. Er behauptet ja schwere Beweise zu haben.


----------



## Dustin91 (20. September 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Grade die 2 ProBros sollen ja mächtig Dreck am Stecken haben. Das Sieger Posing in Berlin auf dem Denkmal dass an die Ermordung der Juden erinnert, war auch nicht ganz so intelligent...
> .


Das habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Ne, das klingt echt hohl



Kurry schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, was Uncle Bob in seinem Enthüllungsvideo über GA und co. aufdeckt. Er behauptet ja schwere Beweise zu haben.



GA? Uncle Bob? Enthüllungsvideo über was? Ich kenne mich, wie gesagt, nicht gut aus


----------



## Kinguin (20. September 2015)

@ Kurry Sorry ich habe den Satz so verstanden,dass generell mehr Masse im Sport nichts bringt und nicht,dass Masse in Abhängigkeit von der Sportart etwas bringt oder eben nicht.

Als Natural gilt man ja meine ich,wenn man an dem Wettkampfstag diesen Test da besteht.
Btw ich kannte auch aus meiner Schulzeit paar Leute,die meinten mit Proteinshakes ist man nicht mehr natural 
Soll jeder machen wie er meint,aber Lügen ist halt blöd und das ist auch das Problem bei vielen zurzeit,manche machen ja mit diesem FitnessHype Geld und lügen ja praktisch mit der Aussage "Ich bin Natural,auch du kannst es sein,folge meinem 720 Grad Paket".  

PS: diese ganzen Namen sagen mir überwiegend nichts,und ja ich war schonmal auf der Fibo,trotzdem


----------



## thunderofhate (20. September 2015)

Mir sagen nur Jean Claude Van Damme und George St. Pierre etwas. 
Alle anderen interessieren mich nicht.
Sind aus sportlicher Sicht auch meine Vorbilder.


----------



## Kurry (20. September 2015)

Eben das ist der Witz. Und leider sind die Stoffern den Tests aktuell immer ein Schritt voraus.

Naja, sie belügen sich selbst. Sollen sie halt machen, andere halt verarschen ist zwar recht assi, aber eben nicht unbedingt illegal..

GA ist die Crew um Karl Ess, und die ProBros gehören da auch iwie mit rein. Uncle Bob ist ein YT der schwere Anschuldigungen erhebt gegen diese Leute und derweil deswegen ein "Enthüllungsvideo" dreht. Dazu war ein Beitrag auf Team Andro, darum weiss ich davon [emoji23]


----------



## Kinguin (20. September 2015)

Also Bob sagt mir nichts,aber ich kenne auch nur paar YTber wie Tim Gabel,Simon irgendwas oder Karl Es,die sind ja am bekanntesten so.(denen wird das ja auch vorgeworfen) 
Ich konnte mir diese Leute nie lange geben,der Einzige von denen,den ich ganz ok fand,war Paelo oder so. (aber der ist Powerlifter meine ich)Habe diesen Hype daher nie verstanden.

Ich finde aber schon,dass es eine echt harte Nummer wäre,wenn man mit diesem Natural Gerede die Leute abzockt,in der Hinsicht kann ich die Aufruhr sogar verstehen.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=934&v=ShqRkmc2v8I


----------



## Ruptet (29. September 2015)

Thunder nach 5 Bier - beim abarbeiten der 5 Bier 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F3K_4BjoTno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (29. September 2015)

Boah, du Ekel! 
Ich esse grad meinen Quark mit einer Fenchelknolle und schaue hier nichtsahnend rein und dann sowas... 
Liegestützencontests habe ich an "lustigen" Abenden aber tatsächlich schon öfters gemacht.

Habe heute eine neue Eiweißquelle für mich entdeckt. Nennt sich Wildlachskaviar. 31g auf 100.


----------



## Ruptet (29. September 2015)

Ich find das Video irgendwie genial 

Du Bonze du  31g schön und gut, aber was kosten 100g von dem Spaß ?


----------



## thunderofhate (29. September 2015)

Ungefähr meinen Stundenlohn. 
Habe aber auch noch ü50 Dosen Thunfisch auf Lager, falls Kaviar es nicht mehr tut...

Heute nen schönen Trainingsplan zusammengestellt. 3er-Split mit 6 eingeplanten Trainingstagen pro Woche. So umfassend wie noch nie zuvor. Das wird lustig.
Ernährungsplan passt auch. Meine sozialen Kontakte habe ich bereits wieder zurückgefahren. Das sommerliche Rumgeblödel is vorbei. Jetzt gehts wieder richtig ran.

Werde mich morgen noch etwas einlesen, wie ich die Regeneration abseits der Ernährung noch beschleunigen kann.


----------



## Metalic (29. September 2015)

Bin heute das erste Mal seit einem Jahr wieder im Studio gewesen. Bin völlig raus aus der Materie. Mal schauen was der neue Plan so taugt. Nun gehts an die Kraftausdauer. Als "Zusatzpaket" zum Kampfsport. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Ruptet (29. September 2015)

Uff, na ich bleib lieber bei Shakes, das ESN Zeugs krieg ich um 14€/kg bzw. Eier, wo ich einfach das Eigelb raushaue.

"Trainingsplan erstellt .... soziale Kontake zurückgeschraubt" immer gut für einen Lacher Thunder 
So einen 3er Split - 6 Tage die Woche habe ich einen Monat lang gemacht - was soll ich sagen, wenn du Zeit hast und auf alles andere verzichten kannst, nur zu.
Wenn du die Trainingsintensität immer auf gleich hohem Niveau halten willst, braucht es gute Ernährung und vorallem ausreichend guten Schlaf - wenn das überhaupt reicht, aber probieren geht schließlich über studieren.


----------



## thunderofhate (29. September 2015)

@ Metalic
Hui, lange Pause. Dann schön ran da.

@ rupti
Das ESN Zeugs habe ich auch. Perfekte Löslichkeit und guter Preis.
Eier esse ich komplett. Im Eigelb ist nämlich auch Protein, wenn ich mich grad nich irre.

Das mit den sozialen Kontakten meinte ich schon ernst. Freundin is da, der Rest rennt nicht weg und die Examensvorbereitung läuft auch... Da bleibt nicht viel Zeit. Passt. 
Der gute Schlaf ist das einzige Problem. Bekomme ich vielleicht auch irgendwann hin.


----------



## Dustin91 (29. September 2015)

Wenn du so viel trainierst, dann kannst du kein Jurist sein, der von Mo-Sa von 8-20 Uhr im Seminar hockt und jedem den Kopf abreißt, wenn er auch nur zu laut atmet, oder? 
Das habe ich in Freiburg erlebt. War im ersten Semester einmal im juristischen Seminar und nie wieder 
Da lief ne Frau mit High heels durch und hat Lärm gemacht. Die, die in der Examensvorbereitung waren, haben die fast gelyncht 

Ontopic:
Sport ist zur Zeit nicht. Einfach null Bock.
Mache hoffentlich wieder mehr, wenn das Semester beginnt.
Ab und zu schiebe ich mal 20-30 Liegestütze ein, aber das ist nur n Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. September 2015)

Stimmt, ich bin kein Jurist, der von Mo-Sa von 8-20 im Seminar hockt. Dafür ist mir mein Leben viel zu schade. Dennoch bin ich in der Regelstudienzeit und bekomme meinen Freiversuch. 

Fehlt dir nicht etwas, wenn du keinen Sport treibst?
Ohne Sport bin ich fast so schlimm, wie wenn ich zu lange nicht gegessen habe. Das will ich niemandem zumuten.


----------



## Ruptet (30. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> @ Metalic
> Hui, lange Pause. Dann schön ran da.
> 
> @ rupti
> ...



Das Eigelb selbst hat sogar mehr Eiweiß als das Eiweiß 
Aber ich esse gern fettig, da sprenge ich teilweise den Rahmen - deswegen mache ich das um unkompliziert Fett zu reduzieren, Eigelb wird dann für Kuchen oder sonstwas verwendet.

Na ich weiß schon, dass du es ernst meintest - schwer zu erklären, aber es kam lustig rüber.
Ich bin selbst so, Freundin Priorität, Familie an zweiter Stelle und der Rest läuft, wenns gut geht, auf Sparflamme.

Schlaf ist wichtig, arbeite daran. Deswegen hab ichs erwähnt, weil du mal meintest du schläfst wenig und nicht besonders gut.


----------



## Kinguin (30. September 2015)

Ohne Sport läuft das Leben nicht richtig bzw irgendwas fehlt einfach,zumindest geht es mir so.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. September 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Schlaf ist wichtig, arbeite daran. Deswegen hab ichs erwähnt, weil du mal meintest du schläfst wenig und nicht besonders gut.


Schon klar. Nur ist das schwieriger als alles andere.
Eine der wenigen Sachen, die man nicht steuern kann oder zumindest habe ich es noch nicht herausgefunden wie. 

Naja, gute Nacht und guten Pump!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Oktober 2015)

So Jungs, in 2 Wochen geht's für ein paar Monate nach Australien. Da ich Fa kein Studio haben werde, wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr Tipps hat wie man seine Kraft/Muskeln halten kann und das ohne Geräte. Reichen da die üblichen verdächtigen wie Liegestütze und Co.?


----------



## Ruptet (10. Oktober 2015)

Klimmzüge vorallem im breiten Obergriff und im Schulterbreiten Untergriff ... in Australien wirds wohl genug Möglichkeiten dazu geben.
Liegestütze in verschiedenen Variationen, Supersätze sind auch ne nette Möglichkeit um sich komplett auszupowern, Treppen wie Steigungen im Sprint nehmen und das passt schon, um deine Form zu halten.

2 Wochen sind ja auch garnichts, da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, solltest du ein wenig eingehen, ist nach dem ersten Training alles wieder da.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Oktober 2015)

Sollte reichen je nachdem,vielleicht gibt's ja dort auch Sportplätze oder sowas Ähnliches,um zB Klimmzüge zu machen.(weiß nicht wie das in Australien so aussieht)
Aber eine andere Wahl hat man ja auch nicht,und besser als gar nichts zu machen. ^^

PS: ich sollte mal aktualisieren - Ruptet war schneller und ausführlicher.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Oktober 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> 2 Wochen sind ja auch garnichts, da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, solltest du ein wenig eingehen, ist nach dem ersten Training alles wieder da.



Ähm, er geht in zwei Wochen und das für ein paar Monate.
Ich empfehle das Buch Fit ohne Geräte von Mark Lauren. Habe ich selber und das taugt echt. Von easy bis hardcore hat es da alle Übungen drin mit Trainingsplänen für jeden Trainingszustand.


----------



## Ruptet (10. Oktober 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ähm, er geht in zwei Wochen und das für ein paar Monate.
> Ich empfehle das Buch Fit ohne Geräte von Mark Lauren. Habe ich selber und das taugt echt. Von easy bis hardcore hat es da alle Übungen drin mit Trainingsplänen für jeden Trainingszustand.



ah....haha sorry 
Wenns für längere Zeit ist, dann halt dich schon ran mit den Übungen, es ist aufjedenfall besser, als garnichts zu tun.
Halte dich aber nicht an zB. "heute trainiere ich eine Stunde", sondern immer, wenn du die Gelegenheit hast, mach was - egal ob Klimmzüge, Kniebeugen, Liegestütze oder sonstwas.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Oktober 2015)

Bäume bieten eigentlich immer gute Möglichkeiten für n anstrengendes Training. Weiß aber auch nicht, was down under für Bäume wachsen.
Ich rede jetzt vom Klettern und Klimmzügen.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Oktober 2015)

Man, ich würde gerne mal wieder was machen  
Aktuell gehts leider gar nicht. Zum einen hatte ich Ende September/ Anfang Oktober wieder leichte Symptome vom Schienbeinkantensyndrom. Da habe ich vorsichtshalber mal eine längere Pause eingelegt -.- 
Dazu im Garten beim Spielen mit der Katze blöd auf nassem Laub ausgerutscht, jetzt schmerzt es hinten am Oberschenkel und der Ellbogen ist auch beleidigt. Wird zwar nichts großes sein, kann den Ellbogen halt nicht komplett ausstrecken. Das heißt vorerst nichtmal Liegestütze oder Klimmzüge. 
Aber ok, besser auskurieren als zu früh anzufangen und nochmal zu pausieren.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Oktober 2015)

Dann mal gute Genesung!
Lauter Invaliden hier. 

Ich habe mir vorletzte Woche meine Ferse bei einem Axkick an einer Metallklemme aufgeschlagen, sodass ich eine Woche nur humpelnd unterwegs war. Haut war bis aufs Fleisch ab.
Eine Woche später dann mit der Schulter gegen einen Baum bei einer Radtour geknallt, weil ich im Dunkeln auf Pferdescheiße weggerutscht bin.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Oktober 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Ferse verheilt ja so schnell^^ Stell ich mir schmerzhaft vor.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Oktober 2015)

Da alle Sportler hier ja sicher gerne gesund durch die (bald) kalte Jahreszeit gehen wollen, kommt hier der Gesundheitstipp des Monats:
Jeden Morgen einen halben Liter Wasser mit einer halben, ausgepressten Zitrone trinken. Im Laufe des Tages dann eine rote Paprika und 2 Schichten einer Fenchelknolle.
Vitamin C Overload! Das Zitronenwasser allerdings am besten mit einem Strohhalm trinken und 20-30 Minuten später die Zähne putzen!


----------



## Kinguin (16. November 2015)

Na dann hole ich mal den Thread wieder hervor.
Bei mir ist das Studio mittlerweile gefühlt leerer geworden.Ist aber ganz gut so,dann habe ich meine Ruhe.Frage mich aber wieso?Naja zum Neujahr wird es eh wieder richtig voll,gute Vorsätze und sowas für die erste Woche


----------



## Hänschen (16. November 2015)

Ich habs geschafft meine Oberkörper-Gymnastik und die Triceps-Therabandübungen wieder zu machen.

Seit ich wieder rauche ist das total untergegangen.
Aber es ist sehr wohl noch möglich, ich habe etwa 20 Minuten nach der Kippe angefangen und es ging - ich hab schon richtige kleine Triceps-Wülste


----------



## taks (16. November 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Na dann hole ich mal den Thread wieder hervor.
> Bei mir ist das Studio mittlerweile gefühlt leerer geworden.Ist aber ganz gut so,dann habe ich meine Ruhe.Frage mich aber wieso?Naja zum Neujahr wird es eh wieder richtig voll,gute Vorsätze und sowas für die erste Woche



In dem Fall solltest du die nächsten paar Wochen noch geniessen ^^

Ich bin seit drei Wochen wieder am rudern. Und ich bin jetzt auch ziemlich genau ein Jahr lang unter 100Kg 
Aber ich merk schon dass ich mich allgemein weniger bewege seit es Draussen wieder später hell / früher dunkel ist


----------



## TammerID (17. November 2015)

Die Winterzeit ist tatsächlich furchtbar. Ich mache ja nur Outdoor Sport und die Motivation bei Kälte und Dunkelheit ist wirklich gering.
Hab schon bei meiner Freundin angekündigt das die Winterpause nun losgeht


----------



## Leob12 (17. November 2015)

Gerade bei Kälte raus, richtig angezogen natürlich. Wenn du dann unter die Dusche hüpfst, ist schon ein gutes Gefühl. Man hat das Gefühl mehr geleistet zu haben.


----------



## Metalic (17. November 2015)

Derzeit ist bei mir auch saure-Gurken-Zeit. Bin am Freitag das erste Mal seit zwei Monaten mal wieder joggen gewesen. Wetter war gut (vom Sturm an der Küste mal abgesehen) und Kondition war überraschend gut nach der Zeit. Fitnessstudio schaffe ich derzeit auch kaum. Viel zu wenig Zeit obwohl ich Urlaub habe. Wohnungswechsel und Freundin die ne Stunde weg wohnt nimmt mir die Zeit. Nur meinen Kampfsport schaffe ich regelmäßig. Aber ist leider auch nur zwei Mal die Woche.


----------



## Hänschen (17. November 2015)

Ich hab mir wieder mal einen Spaziergang einmal um bis und um den lokalen Friedhof gegeben ... kam voll gut - sogar die (angerissene ?) hintere Kniesehne hats heilgemacht - war aber zu dünn angezogen und der kalte Wind hat mich fast erledigt


----------



## Dustin91 (17. November 2015)

Hinteres Kreuzband oder was ist bei dir "angerissen" ?


----------



## taks (17. November 2015)

Mal schauen ob ich mich heute noch für eine Runde laufen motivieren kann. Hab schon das Rudertraining am Morgen ausgelassen weil ich irgendwie einfach keine Lust habe


----------



## Hänschen (17. November 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Hinteres Kreuzband oder was ist bei dir "angerissen" ?



Hinten seitlich innen in der Kniekehle war so ein sehniges Reissen/Stechen-Schmerzgemisch ich konnte das Bein nicht voll benutzen und bin ein paar Minuten gehumpelt ... zum Glück ging es nach etwa einem Kilometer weg.

Wahrscheinlich bin ich falsch aus dem PC Stuhl geschlüpft und habs mir gezerrt


----------



## Kinguin (17. November 2015)

Wieso demotiviert denn der Winter?
Grade jetzt muss man reinhauen,2 Monate vor dem Sommer schafft man es wohl kaum einen guten Körper zu bekommen.Wobei ich eigentlich zu jeder Jahreszeit fit aussehen will.Selbst zu Weihnachten/Silvester achte ich deshalb darauf,dass ich keinen "Müll" esse. ^^


----------



## mrmurphy007 (19. November 2015)

Weil es kalt und nass ist und alle draußen-Sportarten ungemütlicher werden. Ich seh's positiv – im Winter ist es einfacher, Masse aufzubauen.


----------



## Ruptet (19. November 2015)

Von Masse/Defi Phase halte ich eigentlich garnichts, ich will 365 Tage im Jahr gut aussehen.
Aber ich seh den Winter auch positiv, in der Kälte blühe ich richtig auf und Dunkelheit ist mal das geringste Problem.


----------



## Leob12 (20. November 2015)

Schade dass du nicht mehr beim Heer in Horn bist. In Allentsteig blüht im Winter maximal die Eisblume


----------



## Hänschen (20. November 2015)

Als ich 2010 nach dem Kollaps mit dem Rauchen aufhörte und anfing Spazierenzugehen bin ich die ersten 10 Monate zweimal täglich um den Friedhof,
etwa 35 Minuten und geschätzte 3 Kilometer.

Danach bin ich noch etliche Monate nur noch 1 mal täglich die Strecke abgelatscht.


Ich hab jetzt voll die krassen Haxen  vom Fuß bis zum Hintern ...
Der Rest vom Körper ist Schrott aber die Haxen sind top ...


----------



## Ruptet (20. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Schade dass du nicht mehr beim Heer in Horn bist. In Allentsteig blüht im Winter maximal die Eisblume



Also Allentsteig stell ich mir im Winter extrem schön vor 
Die Woche die ich dort war, war leider nicht so schön...musste halt ne Woche im Bett liegen....kaum Bewegung...die Todesschreie der Muskeln waren unerträglich


----------



## Mindsaver (20. November 2015)

Ich trainiere meine Beine immer auf Kaufhaustreppen. Wenn man dort lange genug drauf steht, werden die Stabilisatoren gut gestärkt.


----------



## Kinguin (20. November 2015)

Diese ganze Masse/Diätphasen würde ich auch nur Leuten empfehlen,die etwas weiter sind und auch etwas Ahnung haben.Sonst tut man der Haut keinen Gefallen.Also mein Eindruck ist,dass die Menschen generell im Winter nicht gerne rausgehen (einfach dick anziehen,aber ok).Aber dann muss man sich nicht wundern,wenn es zeitlich knapp zur Sommerfigur wird.^^


----------



## mrmurphy007 (20. November 2015)

Mir fällt es generell schwer zuzunehmen. Da ich im Winter kein Volleyball spiele und weniger Fußball, ergibt sich der Zyklus ganz natürlich.


----------



## Leob12 (20. November 2015)

Man muss sich nichtmal dick anziehen. Einfach die richtige Kleidung verwenden. Handschuhe, Haube, und den normalen Trainingsanzug, fertig. Muss halt Funktionskleidung sein.


----------



## Dustin91 (21. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Man muss sich nichtmal dick anziehen. Einfach die richtige Kleidung verwenden. Handschuhe, Haube, und den normalen Trainingsanzug, fertig. Muss halt Funktionskleidung sein.



Muss also Funktionskleidung sein? Was ein Blödsinn!
Ich jogge seit Jahren in einem stinknormalen BW-Anzug und es geht mir immer noch gut 

http://www.raeer.com/images/full/30905i-BW-Sportanzug.jpg

Baumwolle isoliert, auch wenn sie nass ist, besser als synthetisches Gewebe. 
Im Winter ist es am wichtigsten, dass man eine Mütze aufhat, denn am Kopf geht sehr viel Wärme verloren.


----------



## Mindsaver (21. November 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Im Winter ist es am wichtigsten, dass man eine Mütze aufhat, denn am Kopf geht sehr viel Wärme verloren.


So ist es!
Ich joggte auch bei Temperaturen um und leicht unter dem Gefrierpunkt in kurzen Sachen, trug dabei aber immer eine Mütze auf dem Kopf.
Ich hasse lange Ärmel und lange Hosenbeine.


----------



## Leob12 (21. November 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Muss also Funktionskleidung sein? Was ein Blödsinn!
> Ich jogge seit Jahren in einem stinknormalen BW-Anzug und es geht mir immer noch gut
> 
> http://www.raeer.com/images/full/30905i-BW-Sportanzug.jpg
> ...



Joggen alleine ist etwas anderes, aber man kann ja auch mehr machen


----------



## Hardwell (21. November 2015)

Ich geh zur Zeit einmal die Woche im Baggersee schwimmen, ohne meinen Neoprenanzug wäre mir das Wasser viel zu kalt.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (21. November 2015)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Ich geh zur Zeit einmal die Woche im Baggersee schwimmen, ohne meinen Neoprenanzug wäre mir das Wasser viel zu kalt.



Aber hast du dabei auch Dustins Mütze auf?


----------



## Dustin91 (21. November 2015)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Aber hast du dabei auch Dustins Mütze auf?



Mütze Glatze


----------



## Kinguin (22. November 2015)

Also ich muss sagen der Farmerswalk ist echt eine geniale Übung für mehr Power in den Unterarmen,kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Mindsaver (22. November 2015)

Kannst du mir da irgendwelche Tipps geben?


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2015)

War hier eigentlich irgendjemand von euch schon mal Snowboarden oder Skifahren?Grade ersteres würde ich gerne mal in Angriff nehmen.
Was Wintersportarten betrifft,habe ich wirklich keine Erfahrung außer Schlittschuhlaufen,das kann ich gut.Falls das zählt


----------



## Leob12 (23. November 2015)

Ja, Skifahren. 
Leider seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr weil es einfach zu teuer ist. 
Bräuchte eine komplett neue Ausrüstung  

Gibt im Winter wenig bessere Sportarten, aber es ist halt richtig teuer. 
Würde ich die Teile kaufen die mir fehlen (Hose, Schuhe, Ski, Stöcke, Helm) würde ich locker 500€ bezahlen. Dazu noch die Liftkarten in den größeren Skigebieten in denen man richtig skifahren kann, kosten gut und gerne 40€. 
http://www.schladming-dachstein.at/...gion.pdf?_ga=1.86961883.2128866861.1448311047
Ist wirklich zum Luxussport geworden, leider


----------



## Traumatica (23. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, Skifahren.
> Leider seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr weil es einfach zu teuer ist.
> Bräuchte eine komplett neue Ausrüstung
> 
> ...



Schonmal über Saison-Miete der Hardware (Ski, Stöcke, Schuhe, Helm) nachgedacht? Vor allem wenn man nicht regelmässig jedes Jahr geht kann das durchaus günstiger sein - zudem kannst du dir jeweils das neueste aussuchen. Zumindest hier in der Schweiz wird das sehr beliebt.


----------



## XyZaaH (23. November 2015)

Schuhe und Helm würde ich mir aber auf jeden Fall selbst kaufen, würde nichts anziehen wo ein anderer schon reingeschwitzt hat.


----------



## Leob12 (23. November 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Schuhe und Helm würde ich mir aber auf jeden Fall selbst kaufen, würde nichts anziehen wo ein anderer schon reingeschwitzt hat.



Eben, bei Schi und Stöcken kein Problem, aber der Rest. Zusätzlich halt Tageskarten für über 40€, das ist schon ein ganzer Batzen Geld.


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2015)

Geld spielt da mal keine Rolle,ich würde gerne die Erfahrung machen,also so einen Skiurlaub halt.Aber wie gesagt Snowboarden reizt mich besonders. 
Gibt so einige Sportarten,die ich noch ausprobieren muss ,zB Kiten und Windsurfen, sonst kann ich nicht in Frieden ruhen


----------



## Kurry (24. November 2015)

Ich fahr jedes Jahr ins Weiße [emoji56]

Grade für Snowboarden brauchst du am Anfang ne Menge Geduld. Da würde es sogar Sinn ergeben mal zunächst in einer Skihalle zu üben. Und im Urlaub dann am besten in ne Skischule / Privatlehrer (da muss das Geld aber wirklich locker sitzen).

Wenn mans kann macht beides gut Laune und ist gut anstrengend


----------



## Kinguin (24. November 2015)

Dann mache ich mich jetzt schon mal schlau wegen so einer Schulung,Ausrüstung auch besorgen und dann im Dezember/Januar in Angriff nehmen.
Mir war  klar,dass es wohl teuer wird,aber was solls,dafür spart man ja. ^^


----------



## Offset (24. November 2015)

Ich habe auch beides gemacht, bin zuerst Ski und dann Snowboard gefahren. Wenn man keine Erfahrung hat ist Snowboarden schwerer, hat mir aber auch mehr Spaß gemacht. Stell dich also darauf ein, dass du anfangs öfters fallen wirst. Wenn man es aber einigermaßen kann macht es echt Spaß.


----------



## Leob12 (24. November 2015)

Protektoren sind ziemlich wichtig, da bloß nicht knausern


----------



## Hardwell (25. November 2015)

Ach Protektoren sind nur was für Weicheier! 
Wenn man Snowboard fahren lernen will muss man die Schmerzen spüren


----------



## Dustin91 (25. November 2015)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Ach Protektoren sind nur was für Weicheier!
> Wenn man Snowboard fahren lernen will muss man die Schmerzen spüren



Ich hoffe, dass du diesen geistigen Dünnpfiff nicht ernst meinst....


----------



## Captn (26. November 2015)

@Kinguin

Ich fahre jeden Winter für 1-2 Wochen nach Tschechien und fahre dort dann Schneebrett.

Ich hab mir bisher immer Ausrüstung geliehen (Hab mit 14 angefangen und allein schon aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich noch in dem Zeitraum Wachstumssprünge gemacht habe, hat sich das nicht gelohnt ). Kostet nicht die Welt und so oft im Jahr, fahre ich auch nicht. Das einzige Problem ist, dass die Verleihbuden oft relativ wenig Boards haben, die auf meine Größe (bin etwa 1,96m) passen 

Schnapp dir am besten nen Lehrer, der dir das ne Woche zeigt und dann sollte es eigentlich gelingen, dass du nicht ungewollte Manöver einlegst .


----------



## azzih (26. November 2015)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Ach Protektoren sind nur was für Weicheier!
> Wenn man Snowboard fahren lernen will muss man die Schmerzen spüren



Jo kann gut gehn oder auch net. Mein Bruder hat sich vorletztes Jahr 3 Lendenwirbel gebrochen bei nem Sprung ohne Protektor. Heilt zwar wieder zusammen aber die Hälfte des Urlaubs war für ihn gelaufen und Schmerzen gabs gratis dazu  Für Snowboard empfehl ich schon nen ordentlichen Rückenprotektor und beim Ski fahr ich mittlerweile auch mit Helm. Ist bei kälteren Temperaturen imo sogar angenehmer und viele Schanzen- und Freestlye-Parkurs haben eh Helmpflicht, kommt man ab nem gewissen Niveau also net drum rum.

Ich selbst fahr hauptsächlich Ski. Kann zwar auch Snowboard ein wenig, aber wenn man mit Ski elegant jede Piste runter kommt undn paar Tricks kann hat man dann irgendwie kein Bock downzugraden. Generell empfehl ich auch für jeden nen Skikurs im Winterurlaub egal wie gut, macht Spass und man kriegt die Fehler halbwegs raus, die auch gute Fahrer immer wieder drinhaben.


----------



## Leob12 (26. November 2015)

Skifahren immer schon mit Helm. Keine Ahnung wie man so fahrlässig sein kann und ohne fährt. Mittlerweile haben sich die Vorteile eines Helmes wohl doch herumgesprochen. 
Ich durfte mal live miterleben was ohne Helm passieren kann (und trotzdem war noch massig Glück dabei). 
Mann fährt knapp unter einer Kuppe quer, von oben kommt jemand sehr schnell, trifft mit den Ski den Kopf. Am Kopf war nur ein Stirnband und ein großer, blutender Schnitt. Glück im Unglück, kann man sagen. Hätten die Ski 10-15 cm weiter unten getroffen, wärs mit der Halsschlagader schon kritisch geworden. 

Generell sind die beiden Wintersportarten Skifahren und Snowboarden ziemlich gefährlich. Da braucht sich das Knie nur kurz verdrehen, kann schon allerhand passieren. Beim Snowboarden passiert oft beim Rücken oder den Armen etwas. Vor allem da sich viele überschätzen kommt es sehr sehr oft zu Unfällen. Solange man selbst der einzige ist der verletzt ist, ist es halb so schlimm. Blöder wirds eben wenn man auch jemand anderen verletzt weil man schneller fährt als man eigentlich sollte. 

Aber ich kann jedem nur empfehlen sich richtig zu schützen. Helm sollte eigentlich Pflicht sein. Für Snownboarder noch dazu Rückenprotektor, kann aber auch bei Skifahrern nicht schaden.


----------



## azzih (26. November 2015)

Naja viel gefährlicher als Fussball isses glaub ich net. Sieht halt beeindruckender aus wenn ab und an der Heli kommt. Hab jetzt in  über 15 Jahren keine schwerere Verletzung gehabt, meist fällt man ja doch relativ weich und Fehler werden verziehen oder man holt sich halt maln blauen Fleck  oder ne Prellung. Hab im Freundeskreis 2 Leute die durch Fussball mit Ende 20 quasi Komplettinvaliden sind sportlich gesehen.

Würd mir über Verletzungen kein Kopp machen, wenns passiert passierts. Die Krankenhäuser vor Ort sind bei den Sportverletzungen meist auch deutlich kompetenter als das was wir so in Deutschland haben und die Krankenkassenkarten gelten auch im EU Ausland. Helm selbst und umsichtiges Fahren sind natürlich trotzdem wichtig. Auch von Alkohol rate ich stark ab, schon ein 0,5er Bier merkt man in den Beinen, Radler ist so das Höchste was ich mir Mittags gönnen würde wenn ich fit bleiben will.


----------



## Kinguin (26. November 2015)

Ich nehme es mit der Schutzausrichtung schon ernst,möchte auch nicht,dass da irgendwas passiert.
Hatte bisher eine Verletzung und das muss nicht nochmal sein,Training pausieren ist eins der schlimmsten Dinge für mich.^^ 
Ein Lehrer für den Anfang ist auch geplant,möchte da nichts allein ausprobieren.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. November 2015)

Ich finde Snowboard fahren ist jetzt nicht die schwerste Sache der Welt.

 Ich konnte nach ungefähr 3-4 Tagen ohne Probleme und Unfälle fahren.

Der Anfang war aber schmerzlich, 3 Minuten snowboarden -> umgefallen .


----------



## Leob12 (26. November 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Naja viel gefährlicher als Fussball isses glaub ich net. Sieht halt beeindruckender aus wenn ab und an der Heli kommt. Hab jetzt in  über 15 Jahren keine schwerere Verletzung gehabt, meist fällt man ja doch relativ weich und Fehler werden verziehen oder man holt sich halt maln blauen Fleck  oder ne Prellung. Hab im Freundeskreis 2 Leute die durch Fussball mit Ende 20 quasi Komplettinvaliden sind sportlich gesehen.
> 
> Würd mir über Verletzungen kein Kopp machen, wenns passiert passierts. Die Krankenhäuser vor Ort sind bei den Sportverletzungen meist auch deutlich kompetenter als das was wir so in Deutschland haben und die Krankenkassenkarten gelten auch im EU Ausland. Helm selbst und umsichtiges Fahren sind natürlich trotzdem wichtig. Auch von Alkohol rate ich stark ab, schon ein 0,5er Bier merkt man in den Beinen, Radler ist so das Höchste was ich mir Mittags gönnen würde wenn ich fit bleiben will.


Sagt ja niemand dass Fußball ungefährlicher wäre. Aber auch beim Skifahren kann man sich leicht sehr schwer verletzen. 
Ich kenne jetzt auch keinen aus meinem Freundeskreis der sich beim Skifahren schwer verletzt hat. Beim Fußball sieht es anders aus, aber Fußball wird halt von mehr Leuten und öfters praktiziert, ergo ist der Vergleich nicht so ausschlaggebend. 
Du fährst jetzt 15 Jahre und dir ist nix passiert. Gibt auch Leute die fahren 30 Jahre unfallfrei Auto, das sagt halt nichts aus^^


----------



## torkol (29. November 2015)

Fahre jetzt schon seit ich 3 bin Ski, und kann Schutzausrüstung nur empfehlen. Helm ist Pflicht, Rückenptrotektor schadet auch nicht. Gibt halt sehr viele Idioten die viel zu schnell fahren und einen gerne mal mitnehmen wollen... also aufpassen und eher am Rand fahren!


----------



## Hardwell (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin über Silvester eine Woche in St. Moritz beim Skifahren, das wird bestimmt wieder geil. Skifahren ist einfach ein toller Sport.


----------



## Hänschen (2. Dezember 2015)

Kennt ihr ein paar Snacks bei denen man nicht gleich 1000 Kalorien auf die Hüfte kriegt ? 
Ich hatte grad nichts anderes als Chips und Birne da und das war furchtbar ... ich glaube ich bin in einer Jojo-Phase.

Mir fällt grad nur Karottenstreifen in einem selbstgemachten Dip oder sowas ein.
Aber von früheren Experimenten mit Gurke und Paprika weiss ich wie schnell man sich den Magen versauert und verwässert ...


----------



## taks (2. Dezember 2015)

Joghurt?


PS: Es wird langsam wieder mit dem regelmässigen Training 
Jetzt muss ich nurnoch bis zum Sommer durchhalten ^^


----------



## Kinguin (2. Dezember 2015)

Snacks für zwischen bzw unterwegs meinst du oder?
Hartgekochte Eier,Trockenfleisch,Nüsse (in Maßen nicht übertreiben),Harzer Käse,Thunfisch aus der Dose und Hüttenkäse würden mir da spontan einfallen.Aber ich esse auch mal ein Vollkornbrot,belegt mit Schinken,Salat und Käse.Auch wenn das für manche Leute kein kleiner Snack mehr ist. ^^
Hauptsache du stopfst nicht durchgehend Chips und Süßigkeiten in dich rein,dann geht das schon.


----------



## Kinguin (4. Dezember 2015)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde,folgt irgendwer hier diesen Kraftsporttrends ala Crossfit,Freeletics oder Calisthenics?
Habe mich in alle 3 mal reingelesen aus Neugier,wobei Freeletics nur wie eine abgespeckte Version von Crossfit klingt.


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde crossfit gerne mal probieren, aber in der ganzen Umgebung gibts leider keine Box.

Ich finde das Video ganz gut. Der Bodybuilder schnauft sich zu Tode und der Crossfitter schwitzt nicht mal 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQLPIPaRbdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinguin (4. Dezember 2015)

Im Bodybuildung hat man aber auch andere Ziele.^^ Wieso macht man aber aktuell so einen Wirbel um Crossfit?
Ich achte schon seit Jahren darauf nicht nur meine Kraft bzw Muskelmasse zu steigern,sondern auch Geschwindigkeit,Ausdauer usw zu verbessern,und im Endeffekt will Crossfit doch auch nur jene Elemente vereinen. 

Persönlich finde ich Calisthenics richtig cool,erinnert mich auch etwas an Breakdance.Bei mir in der Nähe gibt es allerdings nur wenige gescheite Plätze/Parks dafür.


----------



## Ruptet (4. Dezember 2015)

Calisthenics ist auch das einzige, was mir zusagt ... Freeletics und Crossfit sind son wischiwaschi Zeug.


----------



## Hänschen (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte heute ein recht fremdartiges Gefühl als ich mir beim Waschen über den Oberarm strich ...
 das kannte ich bisher nur noch von früher als meine Waden vom vielen Spazierengehen extrem wuchsen.

Das Trizeps-Training hat gefruchtet


----------



## Kinguin (4. Dezember 2015)

@ Ruptet 
Kann zu beiden nichts wirklich sagen.Bei Crossfit soll man aber auch gut aufbauen können.Kenne jemanden aus dem MMA Kurs,der trainiert nach solchen Plänen.Freeletics scheint wohl wirklich eher für die Leute zu sein,die einfach nur nur definiert und fit aussehen wollen,nicht aber großartig muskulös.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Dezember 2015)

Freeletics ist ganz nett. Aber einige Programme kannst du nur mit Geräten durchziehen. 
Aber so ein Workout haut schon rein. Man kann es ja 2x oder 3x machen wenn man so viel Luft hat.


----------



## Ruptet (5. Dezember 2015)

Hach Kreuzheben .... immernoch die wohl beste Methode zur Schienbein Enthaarung 

@Kingu ; im Grunde ist alles gut, wo man überhaupt was tut  Dort wird halt der Fokus auf Funktionsmuskeln gelegt, was meiner Meinung nach auch das sinnvollste ist - man sieht gut aus und die Muskeln sind nicht nur Show.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. Dezember 2015)

Habt ihr ein paar gute Übungen für mehr Beweglichkeit im unteren Rücken/Hüfte? Ich schaffe es einfach mal bis parallel zum Boden ohne dass der Rücken rausdreht. 

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/63/91/0d/63910d3d9ae572be32a7a760a47ba39f.jpg

Sieht so aus wie im schlechten Beispiel bei mir.


----------



## Metalic (6. Dezember 2015)

Hol dir jemanden, der beim Kreuzheben auf deine Haltung achtet.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. Dezember 2015)

Und der wird mir sagen, dass der Rücken so nicht sein soll.


----------



## Ruptet (6. Dezember 2015)

Gehts dir speziell ums Kreuzheben ?
Ich finde die beste Methode ist, durchs machen besser zu werden. Wenn du nicht ganz runter kommst mit geradem Rücken, stell das Gewicht auf 2 Erhöhungen ala. Stepper, Gewichtscheiben oder sonstwas. (Ich vermute mal, deine Technik passt sonst)
Tiefe Kniebeugen haben mir auch sehr geholfen, allerdings schaffe ich die auch heute noch nur mit ner Art Lifter-Schuh, ohne keine Chance.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. Dezember 2015)

Kreuzheben und Kniebeugen. Beim Kreuzheben geht es nur, wenn ich das Gewicht irgendwie höher lager und Kniebeugen nicht mal annähernd bis parallel zum Boden.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Dezember 2015)

wenns dir generell um Beweglichkeit geht, könnte ich den Channel hier empfehlen: 
https://www.youtube.com/user/StrongandFlexTV?&ab_channel=StrongandFlexTV


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. Dezember 2015)

Es geht mir spezielle darum, dass ich Kniebeugen machen kann ohne mir den Rücken zu zerstören  Ich klicke mich da mal durch.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Dezember 2015)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Es geht mir spezielle darum, dass ich Kniebeugen machen kann ohne mir den Rücken zu zerstören  Ich klicke mich da mal durch.



Beuge wie ein Mann – Tipps für tiefe Kniebeugen

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier,unter dem Punkt 2 "Schlechte Hüft-Beweglichkeit".Habe selbst damit allerdings keine Erfahrung und kann dir dazu nicht mehr sagen.Hoffe es hilft ^^
Habe in den 3 Grundübungen nur mit Bankdrücken ab und zu mal Probleme wegen der einen Schulterseite,hatte da vor mehreren Monaten eine Verletzung.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Dezember 2015)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Es geht mir spezielle darum, dass ich Kniebeugen machen kann ohne mir den Rücken zu zerstören  Ich klicke mich da mal durch.



Dafür muss man eben beweglich sein. Deswegen die Videos


----------



## Ruptet (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich war genauso unbeweglich ... Powerlifter-Schuhe angezogen und ich konnte arg weit runter. (Kreuzheben und Kniebeugen muss ich sowieso mit den Schuhen machen, weil Knie und Hüfte sonst nicht mitspielen)
Früher haben sie sich einfach ne Hantelscheibe unter die Ferse gestellt  Ob das zu empfehlen ist, weiß ich nicht - ist aber im Grunde der gleiche Effekt.

Mir haben die ganzen Tipps leider nichts gebracht bzw. hätte es wahrscheinlich arg lang gedauert, bis man es endlich drauf hat ... durchs beugen mit den Schuhen bzw. erhöhter Ferse bin ich deutlich schneller voran gekommen.

Kannst mal versuchen. am besten nur mit der Langhantel am Rücken.


----------



## taks (16. Dezember 2015)

Nach 10 Stunden Büro ist eine Stunde laufen einfach nur Entspannung pur. Trotz Regen


----------



## XyZaaH (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich mach Kniebeugen einfach mit normalen Laufschuhen, mir wurde schon öfters gesagt dass ich sehr weit runterkomme, und die Übung auch gut mache.


----------



## Hänschen (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab voll die Jojo-Phase und über 5Kilo wieder zugenommen 

Der Bauch schickt mich voll krass Richtung Küche.
Aber ich will erst nächstes Jahr wenn es wärmer wird wieder eine Reduktionsdiät starten.

BTW: die Pralinensammlung vom Aldi schmeckt irgendwie nicht so gut wie die vom Edeka ...


----------



## Hardwell (19. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7HrnWC8zBcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinguin (19. Dezember 2015)

Wenn man nicht am laufenden Band Süßigkeiten isst bzw fettiges Zeug,kann man sich ruhig mal was gönnen.Hat auch den Vorteil,dass man keine Radikaldiäten machen muss,die auch ziemlich ungesund sind.So bald eine solche Diät vorbei ist,verfallen viele Leute oft wieder in ihr altes Muster und dann war alles umsonst.^^ 
Ich mache das so,dass ich einmal die Woche mir eine eher ungesunde Mahlzeit gönne,zB eine Pizza wenn ich mit Freunden/Freundinnen unterwegs bin.Von Süßkram halte ich aber zu 99% Abstand,die machen einen halt nicht satt.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (20. Dezember 2015)

Aber glücklich.


----------



## Ruptet (20. Dezember 2015)

Ach dieser Glaubenskrieg im Fitnessbereich ... meiner Meinung nach geht arg viel Lebensqualität flöten, wenn man sich NUR sauber ernährt.
Klar, den Großteil - sagen wir 80-90% holt man sich schon sauber, aber den Rest gönnt man sich.


----------



## Metalic (20. Dezember 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ach dieser Glaubenskrieg im Fitnessbereich ... meiner Meinung nach geht arg viel Lebensqualität flöten, wenn man sich NUR sauber ernährt.
> Klar, den Großteil - sagen wir 80-90% holt man sich schon sauber, aber den Rest gönnt man sich.


Sehe ich auch (mittlerweile) so. 
Habe mich vor zwei Jahren wirklich "sauber" ernährt. Nach Plan, mit abgewogenen Mengen. Da war alles dabei was man braucht wenn man viel Sport treibt. 
Aber wie du schon sagst, irgendwann merkt man einfach, dass Lebensqualität flöten geht. Ich esse immer noch recht gesund und ausgewogen. Bin gelernter Koch und behaupte einfach mal, ich weiß was ich zu tun habe. Aber ich gönne mir eben auch etwas. 1-2 die Woche gibt's dann mal einen Döner oder worauf ich Bock hab. 
Man sollte jetzt nicht jeden zweiten Tag zu McDonalds (was ich eh nicht runter bekomme den Fraß) und Co gehen, aber man sollte es auch mit der sauberen Ernährung nicht übertreiben. 
Ich rauche nicht und trinke seltenst mal ein Bier. Da darf es dann auch mal was ungesundes geben.


----------



## azzih (20. Dezember 2015)

Das Abwiegen ist auch nur nötig wenn man ne Diät zu nem bestimmten Ziel macht. Ansonsten reicht es wenn man aus Erfahrung weiss wie viele Kalorien man ungefähr zu sich nimmt und den täglichen Proteinbedarf deckt. Und dazu muss man nicht ständig Hühnchen mit trockenem Reis und Broccoli essen, sondern da reicht ne normale gesunde Ernährung mit etwas mehr Proteinanteil. Mittlerweile kommt es einem vor als würde man da ner Jugend Essensstörungen anerziehen, wenn selbst irgendwelche 60 Kilo Lauchs ihr Essen aufs Gramm abwiegen und das dann ganz stolz im Internet posten.


----------



## Hänschen (20. Dezember 2015)

Das Problem bei mir ist dass ich nicht selber koche sondern bei Mutti wohne 

Das heisst ich kann nicht sackweise Kartoffeln, Reis, Gemüse einkaufen und verkochen ... denn nur damit lässt sich sättigend bei wenig Kalorien kochen.
Und immer dieses Problem mit dem Abendessen ... heute wieder aus der Bäckerei - das kann einfach nicht gut sein.
Frühstück ist klar, das bleibt bei max. 600 kcal fix.
Mittagessen ist schwierig wenn Mutter kocht.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich verlange auch keine 100% saubere Ernährung,falls das so rüberkam.Man muss sich sogar belohnen ab und zu mal.Ich wiege mein Essen auch nicht ab,achte nur auf meine Eiweißzufuhr und dass ich meine 3-4Liter Wasser am Tag trinke.Wenn ich dann mal  mit Freunden/Freundinnen essen gehe,dann ist es auch ruhig mal eine Pizza,voll in Ordnung.
nur ist es einfach besser wenn man sich maßregelt und nicht Unmengen an Fertigsachen zu sich nimmt.Letzteres in Kombination mit mangelnder Bewegung ist der Grund,warum viele Menschen zu schnell zunehmen.Klar selber frisch Kochen beansprucht mehr Zeit aber ich koche zB sehr gerne,daher räume ich dafür gerne Zeit ein.


----------



## Hänschen (20. Dezember 2015)

Vorsicht mit dem Wasser ... das ist überall mit drin sogar im Brot und so.

3-4 Liter kling etwas zu viel.

Edit: ich habe mal gehört dass wenn der Urin zu stark gefärbt ist hat man zuwenig getrunken, 
dagegen wenn er total klar ist hat man zuviel getrunken ...


Ich hab die GU Nährwert Kalorien Tabelle da konnte ich das nachlesen ... ist recht interessant.
Dadurch weiss ich zB. auch dass die Typen die in Asien für 3 Dollar eine Suppe aus Gemüse kochten zuwenig Nährstoffe
 wie Fett/Eiweiß und allgemein zuwenig Kalorien zu sich nahmen.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Dezember 2015)

Nein, wenn der Urin klar ist, dann passt es. 
3-4l Wasser ist vollkommen ok, vor allem wenn man Sport macht dann braucht man die Flüssigkeit.


----------



## azzih (20. Dezember 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Das Problem bei mir ist dass ich nicht selber koche sondern bei Mutti wohne



Das geht auch klar. Hauptmahlzeit isst du normal mit, schon alleine aus Höfligkeits/Geselligkeitsgründen, die restlichen Mahlzeiten passt du halt entsprechend an. Abendessen kannst du beispielsweise statt Weissmehl-Backwaren schnell Rührei machen und dazu tiefgefrorenes Gemüse, beides hat deine Mutter hundertprozentig im Haus.  Oder isst halt nur ein Brot und hinterher halbes Kilo Magerquark mit Beeren. Gibt wirklich tausend Möglichkeiten schnelle und gesunde Mahlzeiten zu machen.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Dezember 2015)

3 Liter Wasser täglich trinke ich seit 2 Jahren bestimmt ,und hatte bisher keine Probleme.Ist bedenklos ^^ An Sommertagen sind es dann oft 4-4,5 Liter Wasser


----------



## taks (21. Dezember 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> 3 Liter Wasser täglich trinke ich seit 2 Jahren bestimmt ,und hatte bisher keine Probleme.Ist bedenklos ^^ An Sommertagen sind es dann oft 4-4,5 Liter Wasser



Geht mir auch so. Bei weniger als 2liter pro Tag bekomme ich sogar Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Dezember 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit dem Wasser ... das ist überall mit drin sogar im Brot und so.
> 
> 3-4 Liter kling etwas zu viel.


Denke das komplett unterschiedlich und das es keine festen Grenzen gibt.



> Ich hab die GU Nährwert Kalorien Tabelle da konnte ich das nachlesen ... ist recht interessant.
> Dadurch weiss ich zB. auch dass die Typen die in Asien für 3 Dollar eine Suppe aus Gemüse kochten zuwenig Nährstoffe
> wie Fett/Eiweiß und allgemein zuwenig Kalorien zu sich nahmen.


Wenn man so eine Tabelle als heilig betrachtet schon, aber das dürfte eher eine grobe Richtschnur sein.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Dezember 2015)

Vor allem weil jeder Körper anders ist. Ich sehe solche Tabellen auch nur als Richtwert an, den man dann an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpasst.


----------



## Kinguin (23. Dezember 2015)

So jetzt kommen die Feiertage und das heißt das Studio ist wieder schön leer.Damit komme ich ohne Unterbrechung an jedes Gerät schnell genug ran. 
Ich freue mich allerdings auf Januar,da wird es richtig schön voll sein,halt die typischen guten Vorsätze fürs neue Jahr. ^^


----------



## Kurry (25. Dezember 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> achte nur auf meine Eiweißzufuhr



Dauerdiät oder warum das?

100% clean ist in unserem Hobbysport eh unnötig, auf die letzten 2-3% KFA kommts dann auch nicht mehr an. Ich persönlich laufe lieber das ganze Jahr zwischen 10-13% rum anstelle 100% clean zu essen. Damit sag ich jetzt nicht esst ruhig ********, aber phasenweise ist das voll in Ordnung, solange der Sport läuft.


----------



## Kinguin (25. Dezember 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Dauerdiät oder warum das?
> 
> 100% clean ist in unserem Hobbysport eh unnötig, auf die letzten 2-3% KFA kommts dann auch nicht mehr an. Ich persönlich laufe lieber das ganze Jahr zwischen 10-13% rum anstelle 100% clean zu essen. Damit sag ich jetzt nicht esst ruhig ********, aber phasenweise ist das voll in Ordnung, solange der Sport läuft.



Nein,es ist mir einfach nur wichtig,dass ich auf meine ~ 1,5g pro Kg Körpergewicht komme.Manchmal ist es auch mehr,manchmal weniger aber ich mach dir jetzt keinen Stress.Klappt ja alles bei mir.

Und wie oben schrieb ich verlange auch keine 100% saubere Ernährung,falls du jetzt mit dem 2.Teil mich meinst.Manche steigern sich da auch zu sehr rein,ist auch nicht Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Kurry (25. Dezember 2015)

Joa, bei normalem "Pumperessen" ist es schon schwer auf unter 1.5g zu kommen ^^

Nein, das war völlig Allgemein gemeint bzw. auf mich bezogen, darum schrieb ich ja "ich".


----------



## Ruptet (25. Dezember 2015)

Reinsteigern istn gutes Stichwort, an jeder Ecke wird man schon davon belagert, aber zum Glück hat alles ein Ende.

Den Menschen werden Essstörungen eingetrichtert und ne gestörte Selbstwahrnehmung hat eh schon jeder ... paaaaaasst.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Dezember 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Reinsteigern istn gutes Stichwort, an jeder Ecke wird man schon davon belagert, aber zum Glück hat alles ein Ende.
> 
> Den Menschen werden Essstörungen eingetrichtert und ne gestörte Selbstwahrnehmung hat eh schon jeder ... paaaaaasst.



Vor allem da die dummen Leute ja auch jeden Quatsch glauben, den sie auf Youtube sehen oder einen sauteuren "Ernährungsplan" oder "In 10 Tagen zur Strandfigur". 
Mich nerven die Leute die dem Wahn komplett verfallen sind. Wenn sie es privat machen hab ich kein Problem, aber Leute die plötzlich ein Fitnessstudio für sich entdeckt haben, sich bei jedem Training fotografieren müssen, jede Mahlzeit online stellen und dergleichen hab ich von meinen sozialen Diensten entfernt. Vor allem wenn es dann nur mehr um Selbstdarstellung geht. Ja, dieses ganze "Online-Lob" muss sich ja gut anfühlen, aber was bringt es einem? 
Ich bin der Meinung Sport sollte man für sich machen, einerseits weil es gesund ist, andererseits weil man es halt mag. Wenn man mit jeder Wiederholung nur das nächste Foto im Kopf hat oder was man denn nur für tolle Tipps geben kann, dann hat man in meinen Augen übertrieben. 
Oder wenn man einen Hintern wie die eklige Kardashian hat und den ständig irgendwie in Szene setzt, für solche Leute hab ich höchstens ein müdes Lächeln übrig. 

Ein Cousin von mir ist auch schon seit Jahren am trainieren, hat auch schon bei ein paar Wettbewerben mitgemacht, aber wenn man den Sport über alles stellt, geht man zu weit. Ich rede hier nicht von Spitzensport, das sollte auch klar sein^^ 



> aber zum Glück hat alles ein Ende.


Jo, der Trend dürfte langsam aber sicher wieder schwächer werden. 

Ich bin ja sehr dankbar über den milden Winter. Die Wege und Straßen sind bei mir weitestgehend eisfrei und mit 5-10°C im Plus ists auch ganz angenehm.


----------



## Kinguin (26. Dezember 2015)

Der Trend wird schwächer? Also in meiner Gegend habe ich eher den Eindruck,dass der Trend immer stärker wird,und das will was heißen.Grade junge Menschen kommen immer mehr ins Studio,und generell mehr Frauen.Wird wohl Zeit mein Studio zu wechseln mit nächsten Jahr. ^^
Und wie bitte die 720 Grad Bodytransformations Pakete sind alle gelogen? Niemals   Da ich allerdings auf keiner dieser Social Network Seiten angemeldet bin,bekomme ich da nicht allzu viel mit.Wenn dann sehe ich halt die Leute im Studio vor dem Spiegel Fotos machen.

@ Kurry 
Ja stimmt schon,großartig zählen muss man da nicht, auf die 1,5 kommt man so gut wie immer. ^^


----------



## Mindsaver (26. Dezember 2015)

Die quarkigen Tage wurden mit der Wintersonnenwende eingeläutet. 1kg Quark am Tag und alles ist gut.
Bei weniger gibt es schlechtes Chakra und die Energie fließt schlechter in den Muskel.


----------



## Hardwell (31. Dezember 2015)

von soviel quark würde ich übelste blähungen bekommen


----------



## Leob12 (1. Januar 2016)

Wahnsinn wieviel schneller man mit dem Intervalltraining die Hausstrecke läuft. 
Nach längerer Pause (Verkühlung sowie Weihnachten^^) vor 3 Tagen noch 35 Minuten für meine 5,5 km gebraucht (ja ich weiß, nicht schnell, aber dafür dass ich seit September vielleicht 5x laufen war nicht so schlecht), mit Intervalltraining (30 Sekunden Gas, 45 Sekunden langsamer Trab) nur 30 Minuten. Dazu noch wunderbares Wetter und insgesamt nur 5 Leute gesehen. Neujahr halt, da läuft niemand um 10 uhr vormittags durch die Gegend. 

Mal sehen wie lange ich zu meiner Bestzeit hinarbeiten muss. Mein Rekord für die Strecke war bei gut 25 Minuten +-15 Sekunden, die Zeit hab ich nicht mehr ganz im Kopf. 
Jetzt nur hoffen dass ich mal verletzungsfrei bleibe. Letztes Jahr durfte ich kurz nach meiner gelaufenen Bestzeit Bekanntschaft mit dem Schienbeinkantensyndrom machen, und in der Folge Februar und März komplett pausieren^^


----------



## Kinguin (1. Januar 2016)

Ich war heute Vormittag auch draußen trainieren.War ziemlich kalt anfangs,aber keine Menschenseele  Na gut wen wundert das.


----------



## Jolly91 (11. Januar 2016)

Ich sag es mal so, bei mir haben die Kalorien eine höhere Priorität als Eiweis. Wie willst du aufbaun wenn da nichts ist. Und da muss einfach Brennstoff her. Eiweis ist nur eine Form der Zulieferung. 

Nach dem Training mal ab und zu ein 4 oder 5 Toast, 1Kg Pommes, eine ganze Pizza (Familienpizza ), oder halt eine Eierspeise mit über 800g. Das ist dann das wo der Körper dann froh ist wenn er mal was bekommt was er auch will.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Januar 2016)

Nur kann der Körper Eiweiß und einige Fette  nicht selber herstellen anders als Kohlenhydrate, daher sollte man schon schauen das man davon genug kommt.
Nur ist die Frage wie viel Eiweiß man essen sollte.


----------



## Hardwell (13. Januar 2016)

ich schau meistens so dass ich auf ca. 1,5-2g eiweiß pro kg körpergewicht komme

heute hab ich die 100kg beim bankdrücken geknackt, endlich dreistellig


----------



## Ruptet (14. Januar 2016)

Kennt jemand diese Art Trainingstage, die dich durch eine aufs Kinn fallende 20kg Scheibe daran erinnern, lieber 1 Minute mehr zu opfern dafür die Kurzhantel mit Gewinde zu verwenden statt die Feder ?


----------



## Red-Hood (14. Januar 2016)

Kenne nur, dass einem beim Bankdrücken mit Kurzhanteln der Arm wegknickt, wenn man es übertreibt oder in schlechter Tagesform ist und man die Hantel dann mit Rippen und Bauch abfangen muss.
Mit dem Bauch kein Problem. Die Rippen mögens weniger.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub ich wechsle das Studio,dann bezahle ich zwar mehr aber habe zumindest meine Ruhe bzw es ist nicht so voll.zB der Bankdrückenbereich ist bei mir so gut wie immer voll und auch der Kniebeugenbereich,weil immer mehr Frauen trainieren gehen.Muss immer recht oft warten,und dann sehe ich da so Fälle,da kann ich echt nur den Kopf schütteln....


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Januar 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich wechsle das Studio,dann bezahle ich zwar mehr aber habe zumindest meine Ruhe bzw es ist nicht so voll.zB der Bankdrückenbereich ist bei mir so gut wie immer voll und auch der Kniebeugenbereich,weil immer mehr Frauen trainieren gehen.Muss immer recht oft warten,und dann sehe ich da so Fälle,da kann ich echt nur den Kopf schütteln....



Schüttelst du nur den Kopf oder bietest du manchmal auch Hilfe an? Also ich würde mich zumindest freuen, wenn einer, der sich auskennt, sieht, dass ich etwas falsch mache und er mir dann hilft und verbessert


----------



## Kinguin (21. Januar 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Schüttelst du nur den Kopf oder bietest du manchmal auch Hilfe an? Also ich würde mich zumindest freuen, wenn einer, der sich auskennt, sieht, dass ich etwas falsch mache und er mir dann hilft und verbessert



Mir ging es nicht um die Ausführung,sondern eher um den Punkt,dass ich halt gerne trainieren möchte,aber schon zB 2 Mädels vor mir an dem Gerät sind.Und die machen einen Satz und quatschen dann gut 5min lang durch und machen dann den nächsten Satz,das dauert dann eben.... Oder eben letztens ein junger Mann,der mir sagt er macht noch 6 Sätze,und dann setzt er sich nach jedem Satz mit seinem Handy erstmal hin und tippt erstmal eine Zeitlang vor sich hin.Oder eben 3 Jungs,die sich die Trizeps SZ Stange sowie eine Bank teilen,aber ganz offensichtlich nicht trainieren sondern lieber über den Schulalltag reden.Na gut bei Trizeps kann ich zumindest auf andere Übungen ausweichen.^^

Dann gibt es auch paar Leute,die irgendwie nur 4 Wdh mit viel Gewicht eine Kniebeuge machen,aber ganz komisch runtergehen oder eben nur eine halbe Bankdrücken Wdh machen.Daran störe ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich.Ich gehe zu den Leuten daher auch nicht hin um sie zu verbessern.Es ist halt ihre Sache und manche können ihr Ego trotzdem nicht zu Hause lassen bzw  wollen auch keine Tipps annehmen.


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Januar 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Mir ging es nicht um die Ausführung,sondern eher um den Punkt,dass ich halt gerne trainieren möchte,aber schon zB 2 Mädels vor mir an dem Gerät sind.Und die machen einen Satz und quatschen dann gut 5min lang durch und machen dann den nächsten Satz,das dauert dann eben.... Oder eben letztens ein junger Mann,der mir sagt er macht noch 6 Sätze,und dann setzt er sich nach jedem Satz mit seinem Handy erstmal hin und tippt erstmal eine Zeitlang vor sich hin.Oder eben 3 Jungs,die sich die Trizeps SZ Stange sowie eine Bank teilen,aber ganz offensichtlich nicht trainieren sondern lieber über den Schulalltag reden.Na gut bei Trizeps kann ich zumindest auf andere Übungen ausweichen.^^
> 
> Dann gibt es auch paar Leute,die irgendwie nur 4 Wdh mit viel Gewicht eine Kniebeuge machen,aber ganz komisch runtergehen oder eben nur eine halbe Bankdrücken Wdh machen.Daran störe ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich.Ich gehe zu den Leuten daher auch nicht hin um sie zu verbessern.Es ist halt ihre Sache und manche können ihr Ego trotzdem nicht zu Hause lassen bzw  wollen auch keine Tipps annehmen.



Ah okay. Ja, das ist nat. was anderes, wenn die sinnlos Geräte blockieren


----------



## taks (21. Januar 2016)

Na, wer hat ihn schon?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_d9mJMX4zCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Systox (22. Januar 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Mir ging es nicht um die Ausführung,sondern eher um den Punkt,dass ich halt gerne trainieren möchte,aber schon zB 2 Mädels vor mir an dem Gerät sind.Und die machen einen Satz und quatschen dann gut 5min lang durch und machen dann den nächsten Satz,das dauert dann eben.... Oder eben letztens ein junger Mann,der mir sagt er macht noch 6 Sätze,und dann setzt er sich nach jedem Satz mit seinem Handy erstmal hin und tippt erstmal eine Zeitlang vor sich hin.Oder eben 3 Jungs,die sich die Trizeps SZ Stange sowie eine Bank teilen,aber ganz offensichtlich nicht trainieren sondern lieber über den Schulalltag reden.Na gut bei Trizeps kann ich zumindest auf andere Übungen ausweichen.^^
> 
> Dann gibt es auch paar Leute,die irgendwie nur 4 Wdh mit viel Gewicht eine Kniebeuge machen,aber ganz komisch runtergehen oder eben nur eine halbe Bankdrücken Wdh machen.Daran störe ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich.Ich gehe zu den Leuten daher auch nicht hin um sie zu verbessern.Es ist halt ihre Sache und manche können ihr Ego trotzdem nicht zu Hause lassen bzw  wollen auch keine Tipps annehmen.



Hatte ich auch letztens. Wir haben 2 Bänke für Langhantelbankdrücken, beide waren von so coolen Jungs besetzt. Beide ne Cap aufgesetzt (Weil cool sein muss auch im Fitnessstudio sein), Handy in der Hand und haben geschlagene 5 Minuten getippt. Dann bin ich hingegangen und habe gefragt ob er nicht wo anders seine Nachrichten schreiben könne. Hat er gemeint "Nö, ich muss ja noch die 2 fehlenden Sätze fertig machen." ....

Mittlerweile ist dieses Studio so extrem überfüllt, dass ich auch nachgedacht habe in ein teureres zu wechseln, wo ich aber nicht 2 Stunden für mein Workout brauche und davon rund eine Stunde ins Warten investieren muss.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. Januar 2016)

Da kann man sich ja nur darüber freuen, dass man sein Eisen bei sich zu Hause hat. Keine Wartezeiten und nur gute Musik.


----------



## Healrox (22. Januar 2016)

Da sind wir grad beim Lieblingsthema! Was ist denn für euch "teuer"?
Ich wohn in ner Kleinstadt, wir haben 3, 4 Studios. Schon keine ehrliche Muckibude mehr, alles so Lifestylescheiß. Dementsprechend die Preise. Unter 40€ im Monat geht gar nichts mehr, 55 ist normal, wenn man alles nutzen will auch gern 60€ und mehr.
Wenn ich dann sag, ich krieg eh keinen Service, weil ich nur abends kann, wenn von den Studiokaspern eh keiner mehr da ist und sie sollen mal nen vernünftigen Preis machen, heißt es: Nee, geht nicht. Geräte teuer und Putzfrau und Blumen gießen und sonst was.


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Januar 2016)

Jogi Löw geht in ein Fitnessstudio, welches 20 € im Monat kostet


----------



## Leob12 (22. Januar 2016)

40€ ist schon teuer. Bei mir zuhause gehts so ab 20€ los. Allerdings ist mir ein Fitnessstudio sowieso zu teuer ^^


----------



## Hardwell (22. Januar 2016)

ich zahle momentan ca.28 Euro pro monat


----------



## Healrox (22. Januar 2016)

Haha. Hab grad nochmal geschaut. Bei nem 2 Jahres-Knebelvertrag ohne alles 12€. Für nen Halbjahresvertrag wollen sie knallhart 15€ haben. Wöchentlich, natürlich 
Die sind doch gaga


----------



## s-icon (22. Januar 2016)

100€ bei Fitness First eigentlich unnötig, aber der einzige, der Zentral liegt.
Dazu Mcfit 20€ für Unterwegs, wobei die Qualität stark schwankt.

War einmal im FitX und war begeistert


----------



## Ruptet (22. Januar 2016)

Hab 50€ gezahlt bei nem kleinen Fitnesscenter - lohnt net - Klientel das selbe, auch wenn nicht so zahlreich und dafür weniger Geräte und der ganze Spaß.
McFit/FitInn und wie die ganzen 20€ Discounter heißen sind ne Katastrophe hier in Wien - wenn man die Möglichkeit hat sich seine Trainingszeiten genau auszusuchen, dann perfekt - sonst Finger weg. (Gibt Zeiten da ist man wirklich alleine)
Holmes Place und die ganzen Lifestyle Clubs sind vom Klientel teilweise noch schlimmer als die Discounter, kosten aber das 5 Fache. (70 bis deutlich über 100 alles dabei)

Lieber alles holen was man braucht und Zuhause rangehen wenn man den Platz hat


----------



## Hänschen (23. Januar 2016)

Müsst ihr auch so viel mehr essen im Winter ?

Oder ist es nur bei mir so ?


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Januar 2016)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Müsst ihr auch so viel mehr essen im Winter ?
> 
> Oder ist es nur bei mir so ?


Ist bei mir auch so 
Ich zahl 20 im Monat, es ist relativ voll, aber ich komm immer super zum Training. Ich muss vielleicht 1 mal die Woche auf ein Gerät für 2 Min warten.


----------



## Red-Hood (23. Januar 2016)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Müsst ihr auch so viel mehr essen im Winter ?
> 
> Oder ist es nur bei mir so ?


Jupp. Esse schon mehr als sonst. Isst man mal zu wenig, friert man direkt.


----------



## Kinguin (23. Januar 2016)

Also ich würde 30-40€ im Monat für ein vernünftiges,nicht so volles Studio durchaus ausgeben.Aber bei mir in der Stadt sind die kleineren Studios nicht so gut ausgestattet,und die großen Studios sind halt die typischen Discopumper Studios. ^^ Aber was solls,ich versuche immer zur Uhrzeiten zu gehen,wo es recht leer,heißt morgen früh halt.Unter der Woche ist das allerdings recht schwierig.


----------



## Kurry (23. Januar 2016)

40€ bei mir, in meiner Stadt eher eins der teuren. Ist aber 1min von meiner Wohnungstür entfernt und soviel Zeit die ich da verbringe auch eher günstig. Kaffee und Co. im Preis drin und Studio ist gut ausgestattet und selbst zu Stoßzeiten kann man sich immer arrangieren.

Ich kenne meine Pappenheimer da und in der Regel wechselt man sich dann bei so Sachen wie Kniebeugen einfach ab.


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Januar 2016)

In letzter Zeit macht der M. tibialis anterior bei mir auch Probleme. Den vorderen Schienbeinmuskel trainiert ja eigentlich niemand isoliert, aber nun ist es an der Zeit.
Mal schauen, ob das die Symptome mindert. Verstehe das irgendwie nicht so recht. Sind meine Füße auf einmal schwerer oder woher kommt das?


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Januar 2016)

Würde mal auf Tibiakanten-Syndrom tippen. Gründe kann das viele haben:



Überbeanspruchung/ falsches Training
Fehlende Regeneration
Schlechter Laufstil
Schlechtes Schuhwerk (Fußgewölb!)
Zu schwache Fußmuskulatur (Fußgewölbe)
Laufen (oder langes Wandern) auf ungewohntem Gelände


----------



## Hänschen (25. Januar 2016)

Ich habe mir gestern abend statt einem McDonalds Flash-Überfall eine Appel-Heringskonserve reingezogen.
Ich fühlte mich auf danach auf einmal so gut dass es mich wunderte ... es war nicht der übliche Zuckerkick.

Heute habe ich mal recherchiert:

- Kaltwasserfisch, also wichtige Omega-Öle
- viel Vitamin D (Sonnenersatz)
- viele andere Vitamine und Vitalstoffe in relativ hoher Dosis


Scheint ein richtiger Geheimtipp zu sein


----------



## Systox (25. Januar 2016)

Ich zahle 25 € im Monat im Clever-Fit und man merkt den niedrigen monatlichen Beitrag.
Das Studio ist zu jeder Tageszeit voll. Wartezeiten inklusive.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Januar 2016)

Auch um 2 Uhr morgens?


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Januar 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Würde mal auf Tibiakanten-Syndrom tippen. Gründe kann das viele haben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich versuche es zunächst mit Fußheben während dort Gewicht drauf ist.
Die anderen Punkte kann ich abgesehen von Überbelastung ausschließen.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Januar 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit macht der M. tibialis anterior bei mir auch Probleme. Den vorderen Schienbeinmuskel trainiert ja eigentlich niemand isoliert, aber nun ist es an der Zeit.
> Mal schauen, ob das die Symptome mindert. Verstehe das irgendwie nicht so recht. Sind meine Füße auf einmal schwerer oder woher kommt das?



Schmerzt es außen oder auf der Innenseite des Schienbeins? 
Normalerweise sollte man den Muskel dann schonen bis die Schmerzen vorbei sind, sonst kann es sich entzünden. 
Schienbeinkantensyndrom ist kein Spaß, hatte ich voriges Jahr (aber auf der Innenseite) zur selben Zeit, hab 6-8 Wochen pausieren müssen.

Schienbeinkantensyndrom - DocCheck Flexikon


----------



## azzih (25. Januar 2016)

Systox schrieb:


> Ich zahle 25 € im Monat im Clever-Fit und man merkt den niedrigen monatlichen Beitrag.
> Das Studio ist zu jeder Tageszeit voll. Wartezeiten inklusive.



War auch mal bei denen. Die Geräteausstattung ist ganz gut, allerdings wie du sagst isses so voll das man zwischen 16 bis ca.  21h kaum vernünftig trainieren kann. Dazu Toiletten schmutzig und 2x wurden mir meine Schuhe geklaut, wer zum geier klaut gebrauchte Schuhe? Dann lieber 10€ mehr im Monat und irgendwohin wo Training nicht gleichzeitig zu ner Art Gangbang wird


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Schmerzt es außen oder auf der Innenseite des Schienbeins?
> Normalerweise sollte man den Muskel dann schonen bis die Schmerzen vorbei sind, sonst kann es sich entzünden.
> Schienbeinkantensyndrom ist kein Spaß, hatte ich voriges Jahr (aber auf der Innenseite) zur selben Zeit, hab 6-8 Wochen pausieren müssen.
> 
> Schienbeinkantensyndrom - DocCheck Flexikon


Ja, schriebst du bereits. Ich kann mich noch erinnern. 

Ist die Außenseite. Mal beim Spaziergang heute Abend beobachten.


----------



## Kinguin (25. Januar 2016)

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit immer mal wieder Schmerzen am rechten Schulterblatt,mir fällt es auch dann schwer die zusammen zu ziehen bzw die rechte Seite richtig zu fixieren.Nervig manchmal beim Training,muss deswegen bald mal zum Arzt.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. Januar 2016)

War tatsächlich eine Kombination aus Überlastung und fehlender Regeneration.
Heute in meinem Trainingstagebuch gesehen, dass ich die Pausen nicht einhielt.
2 Tage nach einer 150 minütigen Joggingeinheit folgte ein Marsch mit meiner 30kg Weste... Danach auch immer nur max. einen Tag Pause zwischen 2 mal Joggen.
Nun sagt der Körper "nein" und schon nach 5 Minuten Gehen wirds nervig.
Denke aber, dass kurze Spaziergänge die Regeneration unterstützen.


----------



## Hardwell (26. Januar 2016)

30kg weste, wo bekommt man denn sowas her?


----------



## Ruptet (26. Januar 2016)

Einfach Scheiben in den Rucksack packen


----------



## Red-Hood (26. Januar 2016)

Auf keinen Fall Scheiben in den Rucksack packen. Damit macht man sich bei dem Gewicht zu 100% zu einem Krüppel, weil die Gewichtsverteilung nicht passt. 

Die habe ich gekauft. Da der Laden um die Ecke ist, habe ich sie persönlich abgeholt.
https://www.lexquinta.de/Hanteln---...Quinta-Gewichtsweste--Heavy-Duty----30kg.html


----------



## Ruptet (26. Januar 2016)

109€ bist wahnsinnig  Dafür kriege ich 50-80kg Gewichtsscheiben.
Dann einfach eine aufn Rücken und eine auf Bauch, dann sollte es klappen


----------



## Red-Hood (26. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub, ich habe damals ~90€ gezahlt.
Dass es nicht billig ist, is klar. Aber hier kannste eben aufs Kilo genau das Gewicht anpassen, wenn du trainierst. War mir was Geld wert.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Januar 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> War tatsächlich eine Kombination aus Überlastung und fehlender Regeneration.
> Heute in meinem Trainingstagebuch gesehen, dass ich die Pausen nicht einhielt.
> 2 Tage nach einer 150 minütigen Joggingeinheit folgte ein Marsch mit meiner 30kg Weste... Danach auch immer nur max. einen Tag Pause zwischen 2 mal Joggen.
> Nun sagt der Körper "nein" und schon nach 5 Minuten Gehen wirds nervig.
> Denke aber, dass kurze Spaziergänge die Regeneration unterstützen.



2 Sportmediziner haben mir geraten das Bein nicht zu belasten, sonst heilt es nicht ab. 
Eis und Ruhe, sonst wirst du dich lange damit herumquälen weil es sich entzündet. Sei froh wenn es nur eine Überbelastung ist. Ich hab damals gedacht dass es ganz normaler Muskelkater wäre und bin ganz ganz locker ne kurze Runde 3 km gelaufen. Zähne zusammenbeißen und weitermachen. Ja, nach 1,5 km tat jeder Schritt und ich war kurz davor jemanden zu rufen der mich abholt (wäre im Nachhinein die bessere Idee gewesen). In der Folge dann ab zu einem Bekannten (SpoWi) und einem Sportmedizin-Studenten der selbst Triathlons läuft, beide haben mir nach 5 Minuten gesagt was es ist und was die Folge davon ist. Eben eine lange Pause, und das macht noch weniger Spaß. 

Was man prophylaktisch tun kann? Faszienrolle und dehnen. Oder mittels Handtuch oder Teraband den Muskel trainieren (Unter den Zehen durch, Ferse auf den Boden und die Zehen auf den Boden drücken).


----------



## Dustin91 (26. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> 2 Sportmediziner haben mir geraten das Bein nicht zu belasten, sonst heilt es nicht ab.
> Eis und Ruhe, sonst wirst du dich lange damit herumquälen weil es sich entzündet. Sei froh wenn es nur eine Überbelastung ist. Ich hab damals gedacht dass es ganz normaler Muskelkater wäre und bin ganz ganz locker ne kurze Runde 3 km gelaufen. Zähne zusammenbeißen und weitermachen. Ja, nach 1,5 km tat jeder Schritt und ich war kurz davor jemanden zu rufen der mich abholt (wäre im Nachhinein die bessere Idee gewesen). In der Folge dann ab zu einem Bekannten (SpoWi) und einem Sportmedizin-Studenten der selbst Triathlons läuft, beide haben mir nach 5 Minuten gesagt was es ist und was die Folge davon ist. Eben eine lange Pause, und das macht noch weniger Spaß.
> 
> Was man prophylaktisch tun kann? Faszienrolle und dehnen. Oder mittels Handtuch oder Teraband den Muskel trainieren (Unter den Zehen durch, Ferse auf den Boden und die Zehen auf den Boden drücken).



Ja, so ist es. Wenn man seinen Körper nicht komplett schrotten will, muss man auch mal regenerieren und auf Besserung warten.

Und btw, es gibt keine Sportmedizin-Studenten. Entweder Medizinstudent oder Arzt, der die Zusatzqualifikation Sportmedizin erwirbt bzw. schon hat


----------



## Leob12 (26. Januar 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ja, so ist es. Wenn man seinen Körper nicht komplett schrotten will, muss man auch mal regenerieren und auf Besserung warten.
> 
> Und btw, es gibt keine Sportmedizin-Studenten. Entweder Medizinstudent oder Arzt, der die Zusatzqualifikation Sportmedizin erwirbt bzw. schon hat


Stimmt, hab ich die Personen vertauscht^^ 
Der eine ist Student der Sportwissenschaften mit Triathlon-Hintergrund und der andere ist Arzt. Passiert halt wenn die Finger beim Schreiben nicht hinterherkommen.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Was man prophylaktisch tun kann? Faszienrolle und dehnen. Oder mittels Handtuch oder Teraband den Muskel trainieren (Unter den Zehen durch, Ferse auf den Boden und die Zehen auf den Boden drücken).


Die Muskulatur wird beim Heben des Fußen kontrahiert. Verstehe nicht, inwiefern das helfen sollte. Wenn, dann müsste man das im Sitzen oder Liegen machen, was jedoch gar keine schlechte Ideee ist!
Auf jeden Fall angenehmer als Gewichte auf den Füßen. Probiere ich später mal.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Januar 2016)

Nein, es geht darum dass der Muskel beim Absenken des Vorderfußes stark beansprucht wird. Das kann zu einer Überbeanspruchung führen, demnach ist es zwar ähnlich zum von dir beschriebenen Vorgang.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. Januar 2016)

Beim Absenken des Vorderfußes kontrahiert die Wade. Seit wann sorgt das Strecken eines Muskels für eine Überbeanspruchung?


----------



## Leob12 (26. Januar 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Beim Absenken des Vorderfußes kontrahiert die Wade. Seit wann sorgt das Strecken eines Muskels für eine Überbeanspruchung?



Und damit der Vorderfuß vorm dem Auftreffen auf den Boden gebremst wird, arbeiten die Muskeln beim Schienbein. 
Musculus tibialis anterior - DocCheck Flexikon

Wird der Muskel übermäßig beansprucht, und die Faszien sind dafür nicht "trainiert", dann drückt der Muskel auf die Faszien und damit auf die Knochenhaut, und das verursacht die Schmerzen. 
Schienbeinkantensyndrom - DocCheck Flexikon


----------



## Ruptet (26. Januar 2016)

Ich gehe solchen Problemen aus dem Weg .... Everyday is Arm Day


----------



## Hardwell (26. Januar 2016)

Trainiere Beine nicht weil man sie im Club nicht sieht!


----------



## Ruptet (26. Januar 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Trainiere Beine nicht weil man sie im Club nicht sieht!



Thats the spirit !


----------



## Hardwell (27. Januar 2016)

Und nicht vergessen: Von Salat schrumpft der Bizeps


----------



## Kinguin (27. Januar 2016)

Auch wenn wir uns darüber lustig machen,es gibt genug Leute,die das wirklich nicht tun. (nur hoffe ich nicht wegen dem Satz da oben) ^^


----------



## Red-Hood (27. Januar 2016)

Komisch, wieder n längerer Spaziergang, aber mit anderem Schuhwerk und kaum ein Problem, obwohl die Schienbeinmuskulatur zuvor isoliert trainiert wurde. Verstehe ich nicht.
Wird Zeit für Urlaub, damit ich barfuß laufen kann und sehe, ob es dann auch auftritt.

Zum Thema Beine:
Wer keine einbeinigen Kniebeugen schafft, hat eh keine Oberschenkelmuskulatur.


----------



## Kurry (27. Januar 2016)

Dann noch eher Pistolsquat mit durchgestrecktem Bein, während die Hand die gestreckten Fußspitze hält


----------



## Red-Hood (27. Januar 2016)

Jupp is noch netter, aber dann mit der Hand nicht nur die Fußspitze, sondern den ganzen Fuß in der Mitte umfassen. 

edit:
Schienbeinkantensyndrom ist es nicht.
Kann die Belastung wieder steigern und auch mit anderem Schuhwerk passt es.
Im nächsten Leben studiere ich auch Medizin statt Jura.


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Januar 2016)

Wenn auch sonst alles ******* ist und die Heimat durch politischen Kulturmord untergehen wird, Sport ist eine der wenigen Sachen, die einen immer erfüllen werden.
Nur zu schade, dass das Blut später wieder auch andere Regionen vermehrt versorgt und der unbeschwerte Moment verfliegt.

Also selbst bei Temperaturen um die 0 sind Radtouren kein Problem. Trug unter der Lederjacke nur ein T-Shirt und sonst ne dünne Jogginghose plus Lederhandschuhe und n dünnes Mützchen. Vorteil dieser Temperaturen: Keine Hindernisse auf Feldweg oder im Wald. 
Zum Abhärten des Schienbeines werde ich unseren großen Kirschbaum nutzen. Scheint mir am besten zu passen. Videos gibts dann im Sommer.


----------



## Kinguin (31. Januar 2016)

Pistolsquats muss ich demnächst auch mal in Angriff nehmen,wird echt mal Zeit.


----------



## Dustin91 (31. Januar 2016)

Hat von euch schon mal jemand intermittent fasting probiert?


----------



## simi11 (31. Januar 2016)

Pistolsquats sind mir momentan noch ein Rätsel. Da fehlt es mir eindeutig an Mobilität, um die relativ ansehbar auszuführen. 

Intermittent fasting ist eigentlich ein interessantes Thema mit dem man sich auf jeden Fall mal auseinander setzen kann. Für mich ists jedoch eher nichts. Wenn man eh nicht der beste Esser ist und es einem teils schon schwer fällt auf seine Kalorien zu kommen, schränkt mich IF nur noch mehr ein. Ab und zu liest man aber dass Leute die das Ziel haben Fett abzubauen, mit der Methode guten Erfolg haben.


----------



## Dustin91 (31. Januar 2016)

simi11 schrieb:


> Intermittent fasting ist eigentlich ein interessantes Thema mit dem man sich auf jeden Fall mal auseinander setzen kann. Für mich ists jedoch eher nichts. Wenn man eh nicht der beste Esser ist und es einem teils schon schwer fällt auf seine Kalorien zu kommen, schränkt mich IF nur noch mehr ein. Ab und zu liest man aber dass Leute die das Ziel haben Fett abzubauen, mit der Methode guten Erfolg haben.



Ja, das ist eigentlich primär erst Mal mein Ziel. Habe mMn einen zu hohen KFA bei 1,77m und 85 Kg. Würde gerne unter 80 Kg kommen und dann kann ich mir immer noch Gedanken um weiteren Muskelaufbau etc. machen.
Aber erst Mal muss der Speck weg  Das Studium richtet einen völlig zu Grunde 

Ich versuche das jetzt einfach mal. Heute bin ich gegen 11 Uhr aufgestanden. Habe mir gestern dazu einige Videos von Kinobody angeschaut.
Der benutzt 1-2 Tassen Kaffee am Tag um den Hunger zu zügeln. Ich werde dann vermutlich so gegen 14 Uhr einen Kaffee trinken, wenns nötig ist.

Die "Diät" ist halt die, die am ehesten zu meinem Lebensstil passt. Wenn ich morgens in die Uni muss um 9, dann steh ich einfach um 7-8 auf, dann kann ich entweder Mittags in der Mensa essen oder daheim was kochen.
Es gibt ja auch die Varianten, dass man sich ein Fressfenster zurechtlegt oder 24h-Fasten von z.B. einem Abendessen bis zum nächsten oder so.
Aber ich finde die Variante mit dem Hungern nach dem Aufstehen eigentlich am besten.


----------



## Red-Hood (31. Januar 2016)

Ich war im Sommer mit 78kg bei 1,78 so definiert wie nie zuvor. Momentan bin ich bei 88kg und fühle mich extrem wohl.
Bis zum Sommer wird dann wieder fleißig definiert. Im Winter ist ein zu niedriger KFA einfach nervig. 

Unnötiges Fett würde ich nur durch zusatzliche Aktivität verbrennen.
Mit intensivem Sport lässt sich dieses Inermittent Fasting eh nicht verbinden. Die Muskulatur braucht ihre Versorgung zur Kraftbereitstellung, Aufbau und Regeneration.
Allein der Gedanke macht mich ganz traurig.


----------



## Dustin91 (31. Januar 2016)

Ja nur mache ich keinen intensiven Sport, also stellt das kein Problem dar


----------



## Red-Hood (31. Januar 2016)

Dann hopp hopp.
Muskulöse Ärzte braucht das Land


----------



## simi11 (31. Januar 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Mit intensivem Sport lässt sich dieses Inermittent Fasting eh nicht verbinden.



Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Auch mit Intermittent Fasting kann man durchaus sehr intensiv trainieren und man wird dabei Erfolge haben.
Wurde ja mittlerweile oft genug bestätigt, dass der Zeitpunkt der Nahrungsaufnahme total egal ist. Hauptsache man erreicht seine Makros bzw. den Kalorienbedarf für den jeweiligen Tag. 

Anfangs ist das Ganze sicherlich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Vor allem, wenn man jahrelang ausgiebig gefrühstückt hat.
Aber nach einer Eingewöhnungszeit haut das sicherlich hin. Einige berichten ja auch davon, dass sie sich vor allem frühs durch Intermittent Fasting fitter fühlen...

Von 24h Fasten halte ich übrigens aaaaabsolut nichts.


----------



## Dustin91 (31. Januar 2016)

Ich habe gestern um 23 Uhr das letzte Mal gegessen. Jetzt um 17:30 gab es die nächste Mahlzeit.
100g rote Linsen mit 2 Wiener Würstchen. Zum Trinken 300g selber gemachter Kakao (2 TL Kakaopulver, 2 TL Zucker).
Kp was ich heute sonst noch so essen werde 

EDIT:
Was mich motiviert, sind solche Leute:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxpE2hlKE3o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEvmpl37bCQ


Ehem. Special Forces-Soldat, welcher jetzt professioneller UFC-Fighter ist.
Ein Tier eh. Hat mMn die perfekte Figur. Wenn ich einen Körper wählen müsste, würde ich so einen nehmen 

Und Thema Intermittet fasting. Der Typ ist irgendwie total witzig 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-n-9DgqyWY


----------



## turbosnake (31. Januar 2016)

Mir ist mein KFA auch zu hoch. Dürfte aber ein Kampf sein sein den zu senken.
Denke aber nicht das intermittierend Fasten (ich verstehe eh nicht, warum ihr die englische Variante benutzt) das richtige für mich ist.
Oder gibt es da einen Trick das man keinen Hunger hat?


----------



## Dustin91 (31. Januar 2016)

Kaffee trinken. Kaffee hemmt den Hunger. Und Hunger ist Gewöhnungssache. Nach paar Tagen bis paar Wochen wird man schon keinen Hunger mehr haben angeblich.
Der Körper kann sich gut adaptieren.


----------



## Kinguin (31. Januar 2016)

Also mein Ziel sind die 85 Kilo,aktuell bei 81-82 Kilo - Körpergröße 1,75.Definieren muss ich irgendwann auch noch bisschen ,aber aktuell bin ich recht zufrieden mit meiner Form. 
Werde irgendwann  im Frühling wieder mit MMA anfangen,mal schauen wie dann so aussieht.Für mich wäre aber dieses Fasten auch nichts ^^


----------



## turbosnake (31. Januar 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Kaffee trinken. Kaffee hemmt den Hunger.


Ich trinke keinen Kaffee, also geht das nicht.



> Und Hunger ist Gewöhnungssache. Nach paar Tagen bis paar Wochen wird man schon keinen Hunger mehr haben angeblich.


Angeblich, aber dazu kommt es mir nicht als dauerhaft durchführbar vor bzw. es bringt zu viele Einschränkungen mit sich.
Dazu weiß ich nicht ob diese Methode irgendwelche Vorteile hat. Bei einer ketogenen Diät gibt es erwiesene Vorteile, da weiß man wenigsten warum sich quält. Aber halt auch dauerhaft in praktikabel.

Denke das die simpelste Methode, also weniger kcal essen als man verbraucht die beste ist. Dabei aber darauf achten genug Eiweiß zu essen.


----------



## Red-Hood (31. Januar 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Kaffee trinken. Kaffee hemmt den Hunger. Und Hunger ist Gewöhnungssache. Nach paar Tagen bis paar Wochen wird man schon keinen Hunger mehr haben angeblich.
> Der Körper kann sich gut adaptieren.


Wieso isst du denn nicht wenigstens Paprika, Fenchel, Kohlrabi?
Hat kaum Kalorien und ist gesund und sowieso besser als gar nichts.


----------



## Dustin91 (31. Januar 2016)

Naja, hast du es denn mal ausprobiert? Ich noch nicht, also kann ich nicht wirklich sagen ob ich es auch wirklich durchhalten werde, aber seit heute bin ich am versuchen 



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Wieso isst du denn nicht wenigstens Paprika, Fenchel, Kohlrabi?
> Hat kaum Kalorien und ist gesund und sowieso besser als gar nichts.



Naja, wenn der Körper halt Kalorien bekommt, dann unterbricht die eigene Fettverbrennung, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Ich bin da bei weitem kein Experte. Aber so 12h+ ohne Nahrung muss man glaub schon machen. 
Deshalb nach dem Aufstehen 6-8h fasten, je nach Schlaf, und dann essen bis kurz vorm Schlafen gehen und dann wieder 6-8 Stunden nach dem Aufstehen essen.
Kinobody auf YT hat relativ viele Videos, wo er zeigt, was er einen ganzen Tag lang isst. Der Typ zieht das schon 5 Jahre durch.


----------



## Red-Hood (31. Januar 2016)

Wie es in dem Bereich üblich ist, gibt es zu jeder These und Theorie zig Gegenthesen und Gegentheorien.
Was ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen kann, weil ich da schon recht viel ausprobiert habe:
Sobald dem Körper (zu) wenig Energie hinzugefügt wird, schaltet er in einen Sparmodus, sodass man noch weniger Fett verbrennt. Am schlimmsten sind dabei aber die anderen Folgen: Müdigkeit, Kopfschmerzen, Kraftlosigkeit und schlechte Laune.
Das wäre es mir niemals wert. Muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Wenn man es genau nimmt, ist das sogar die allerschlechteste Variante, finde ich. Etwas weniger Essen oder etwas mehr Aktivität sind definitiv die gesünderen Alternativen!


----------



## simi11 (31. Januar 2016)

Ich persönlich würde meinen Kaffeekonsum nicht drastisch erhöhen, nur um weniger Hunger zu haben. Ich selbst hab dieses Problem nicht, da ich eher Ektomorph- veranlagt bin und mir beim Zunehmen schwer tue. Aber jetzt nochmal was zum Intermittierendem Fasten. Die Leute, die das schon jahrelang machen tun das sicherlich nicht, weil dieser Diät eine schnellere Fettverbrennung nachgesagt wird. Ob man die gleiche Menge an Nahrung in einem bestimmten 8h Zeitfenster zu sich nimmt oder diese mit größeren zeitlichen Abständen über den Tag verteilt isst, wird gewichtstechnisch relativ egal sein. Abnehmen wird man nur, wenn man einfach auf Dauer ne' Kcal-Defizit Schiene fährt. Aus dem Grund einfach mal den Grundbedarf ausrechnen und ein paar Tage lang alles tracken, was man so isst. Das hilft letzt endlich einfach am Meisten.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Januar 2016)

Was dieser selbst verliebte Typ sagt ist egal, der will in erster Linie seine Bücher/Personal Coaching verkaufen.

Und um Fett abzubauen musst du nur weniger kcal essen, als du verbrauchst. Dabei Sport nicht  vergessen, sonst geht gehen die Muskeln weg und nicht das Fett.

Wenn du trotz i.F. mehr isst als du verbauchst nimmst du auch zu!!


----------



## turbosnake (31. Januar 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Wie es in dem Bereich üblich ist, gibt es zu jeder These und Theorie zig Gegenthesen und Gegentheorien.
> Was ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen kann, weil ich da schon recht viel ausprobiert habe:
> Sobald dem Körper (zu) wenig Energie hinzugefügt wird, schaltet er in einen Sparmodus, sodass man noch weniger Fett verbrennt.


Du musst dem Körper zu wenig Energie geben, da du sonst nicht abnehmen kannst.
Und das mit dem Energiesparmodus ist auch falsch, den gibt es zwar, aber er hat keinen großen Einfluss. Iirc macht der maximal so ca 100kcal aus. Muss da nochmal nach schauen um sicher zu sein.


> Am schlimmsten sind dabei aber die anderen Folgen: Müdigkeit, Kopfschmerzen, Kraftlosigkeit und schlechte Laune.
> Das wäre es mir niemals wert. Muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


Wenn das alles bei unseren Vorfahren eingesetzt hätte dann hätten wir kaum überleben können.
Denke auch nicht das die alleine auf ein kcal Defizit zurückführen und immer auftreten.


----------



## Dustin91 (31. Januar 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Wie es in dem Bereich üblich ist, gibt es zu jeder These und Theorie zig Gegenthesen und Gegentheorien.
> Was ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen kann, weil ich da schon recht viel ausprobiert habe:
> Sobald dem Körper (zu) wenig Energie hinzugefügt wird, schaltet er in einen Sparmodus, sodass man noch weniger Fett verbrennt. Am schlimmsten sind dabei aber die anderen Folgen: Müdigkeit, Kopfschmerzen, Kraftlosigkeit und schlechte Laune.
> Das wäre es mir niemals wert. Muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
> ...



Das erklärt sich ja von selbst, dass man nicht unter den Grundumsatz kommen darf. Man sollte, trotz IF, max. ein Kaloriendefizit von 500 kcal haben.




simi11 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde meinen Kaffeekonsum nicht drastisch erhöhen, nur um weniger Hunger zu haben. Ich selbst hab dieses Problem nicht, da ich eher Ektomorph- veranlagt bin und mir beim Zunehmen schwer tue. Aber jetzt nochmal was zum Intermittierendem Fasten. Die Leute, die das schon jahrelang machen tun das sicherlich nicht, weil dieser Diät eine schnellere Fettverbrennung nachgesagt wird. Ob man die gleiche Menge an Nahrung in einem bestimmten 8h Zeitfenster zu sich nimmt oder diese mit größeren zeitlichen Abständen über den Tag verteilt isst, wird gewichtstechnisch relativ egal sein. Abnehmen wird man nur, wenn man einfach auf Dauer ne' Kcal-Defizit Schiene fährt. Aus dem Grund einfach mal den Grundbedarf ausrechnen und ein paar Tage lang alles tracken, was man so isst. Das hilft letzt endlich einfach am Meisten.



Ich sagte auch nichts von drastisch erhöhen. Maximal 3 Tassen. Mehr ist nicht gut. Und ich werde das auch nicht mit Kaffee machen, da ich keinen mag. Ich trinke Wasser oder Tee.
Und das der Zeitraum egal ist, ist klar. Und das man nur abnimmt, wenn man weniger Kcal isst als man verbraucht, ist auch klar. Das brauchst du mir nicht zu sagen 
Aber wenn man z.B. 2000 kcal am Tag zu sich nimmt und damit ein Defizit hat, dann ist das schwerer die 2000 kcal in 8h zu essen als über den Tag verteilt und deshalb nimmt man automatisch weniger Nahrung zu sich, wenn man davor aus Langeweile gegessen hat etc., was ich z.B. gerne gemacht habe. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was dieser selbst verliebte Typ sagt ist egal, der will in erster Linie seine Bücher/Personal Coaching verkaufen.
> 
> Und um Fett abzubauen musst du nur weniger kcal essen, als du verbrauchst. Dabei Sport nicht  vergessen, sonst geht gehen die Muskeln weg und nicht das Fett.
> 
> Wenn du trotz i.F. mehr isst als du verbauchst nimmst du auch zu!!



Das weiß ich doch alles  Nur finde ich das Konzept vom Zeitfenster-Fasten-Essen her am besten um weniger zu essen, was mein Hauptproblem ist.
Man darf halt auch dennoch nicht unter den Grundumsatz fallen, weil es sonst den Stoffwechsel runterfährt und dann gibts den Jojo-Effekt.


----------



## Red-Hood (31. Januar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Du musst dem Körper zu wenig Energie geben, da du sonst nicht abnehmen kannst.
> Und das mit dem Energiesparmodus ist auch falsch, den gibt es zwar, aber er hat keinen großen Einfluss. Iirc macht der maximal so ca 100kcal aus. Muss da nochmal nach schauen um sicher zu sein.
> 
> Wenn das alles bei unseren Vorfahren eingesetzt hätte dann hätten wir kaum überleben können.
> Denke auch nicht das die alleine auf ein kcal Defizit zurückführen und immer auftreten.


Ein Kaloriendefizit ist nicht gleich zu wenig. Mit zu wenig meinte ich, dass es zu den angesprochenen Folgen kommt. Ein Defizit von 100-200kcal wird dafür noch nicht groß genug sein.
Das mit dem Energiesparmodus ist nicht falsch. Einfach mal ausprobieren. 
Natürlich ist jeder Mensch anders veranlagt, da ich mich aber sehr bewusst ernähre, kann ich es sehr gut darauf zurückführen.

Der Körper passt sich an die Verhältnisse an. Wer weiß heute noch genau, wie der Ernährungsplan unserer Vorfahren aussah und wie oft sie wie viel gegessen haben?
Sofern du auf wesentlich frühere Zeiten anspielst, werden diese sogar einen viel größeren Energiebedarf gehabt haben, da sie über wesentlich mehr Muskulatur verfügten und deutlich aktiver waren.


----------



## Healrox (1. Februar 2016)

Irgendwie komm ich mir komisch vor. Bei euch ist Essen das Mittel zum Zweck (Muskeln).
Ich hab angefangen zu pumpen und zu laufen um einfach noch mehr essen zu können ohne übermäßig fett zu werden. Klappt auch ganz gut und das, obwohl ich echt klein bin


----------



## Ruptet (1. Februar 2016)

Für mich ist Essen wirklich ein notwendiges Übel, vorallem wenn man 3000kcal gesund und Makrofreundlich reinschaufeln muss.
Hab garkeinen Spaß daran und schließlich ist auch das beste Essen, in wenigen Minuten vergessen - ich unterscheide meistens nur zwischen essbar und runterwürgbar.
Auf die ganze Kalorien und Makrogeschichte bin ich sowieso nur deswegen aufgesprungen, weil ich für meine 95kg auf 187cm IMMER viel zu wenig gegessen habe.

Halte mich übrigens an IIFYM - die Erfolge sprechen für sich und über die Hobbypumper, die ne Bodybuilder Ernährung fahren und die komplette Kontrolle über ihre Essgewohnheiten verloren haben, kann ich nur schmunzeln während ich mir meine 4 Donuts gebe.

Vom Essen her ist Süßzeug das einzige, was ich noch wirklich genießen kann


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Februar 2016)

Das ist das gute an intermittierendem Fasten. Heute war eigtl. auch wieder ein easy Tag. Ist jetzt Tag 2.
Gestern um Mitternacht das letzte Mal gegessen. Dann heute um 8 Uhr aufgestanden und in die Uni.
Gegen 15 Uhr nen Espresso getrunken. 18 Uhr dann ne Pizza (800 kcal) und ein Schokomuffin (400 kcal) und ein Apfel (~90 kcal).
Jetzt um 22:30 trainiert (Liegestützen, Trizeps, military press) und jetzt um kurz vor 12 hau ich mir noch 3 Rühreier mit Käse rein und nen Kakao. Dann bin ich so bei 1800-1900. 
Ist ungefähr mein Grundumsatz, welchen ich ja nicht unterschreiten darf. Aber ich will auch nicht zu viel essen, weil ich ja primär Fett verbrennen will, ohne allzuviel Muskeln abzubauen.
Makros sind ungefähr 170g Carbs, 80g Fett und 90g Protein. Wiege selber 85 Kg. Kenne mich mit Makros nicht so gut aus, also kp ob gut oder schlecht  Kann wer evtl. dazu Tipps geben?


----------



## Ruptet (2. Februar 2016)

Ich hab keinen fixen Ernährungsplan aber im groben habe ich mir das Maximum so gesetzt - höchstens 60% KH und 25% Fett - EW mindestens 140g/20%, nach oben hin offen.
Variiert alles je nach Essen.


----------



## Kurry (2. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Halte mich übrigens an IIFYM - die Erfolge sprechen für sich und über die Hobbypumper, die ne Bodybuilder Ernährung fahren und die komplette Kontrolle über ihre Essgewohnheiten verloren haben, kann ich nur schmunzeln während ich mir meine 4 Donuts gebe.
> 
> Vom Essen her ist Süßzeug das einzige, was ich noch wirklich genießen kann



Wieso schmunzeln? Weil die sauberer und gesünder essen als du? Schon mal was von Mikronährstoffen gehört? Jetzt bist du jung, die Rechnung für den IIFYM Quatsch kommt sobald du älter bist bzw. verlierst du jetzt schon genug, weil einfach unnötig fettig aufgebaut wird.

Von Fasten halte ich persönlich auch nichts. Ein Mittelweg wäre vielleicht Carb Backloading.

Ich persönlich esse aber lieber geregelte, gesunde Mahlzeiten.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Februar 2016)

Kurry schrieb:


> Von Fasten halte ich persönlich auch nichts. Ein Mittelweg wäre vielleicht Carb Backloading.



Das macht aber wohl nur Sinn, wenn man auch regelmäßig trainiert und dann danach Carbs reinschaufelt.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Februar 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Das erklärt sich ja von selbst, dass man nicht unter den Grundumsatz kommen darf. Man sollte, trotz IF, max. ein Kaloriendefizit von 500 kcal haben.


Das ist auch von deinem Startgewicht abhängig, je mehr Fett du mit dir rumträgst desto höher kann das Defizit sein.
Und welche wissenschaftliche Belege gibt es für das nicht unter Grundumsatz?
Ich werde selber mal nach solchen suchen, die das Gegenteil belegen.
Den sofern nennenswert Fett vorhanden ist, sollte der Körper genug Energiereserven haben. 



> Aber wenn man z.B. 2000 kcal am Tag zu sich nimmt und damit ein Defizit hat, dann ist das schwerer die 2000 kcal in 8h zu essen als über den Tag verteilt und deshalb nimmt man automatisch weniger Nahrung zu sich, wenn man davor aus Langeweile gegessen hat etc., was ich z.B. gerne gemacht habe.


Das aus langweile Essen kann auch ein Faktor sein, aber das mit dem Hungern bleibt trotzdem.
Wenn man seine Mahlzeiten so gestaltet das sie wenig kcal haben, aber dafür lange satt machen sollte es eher einfacher nichts zu essen.



> ]
> Man darf halt auch dennoch nicht unter den Grundumsatz fallen, weil es sonst den Stoffwechsel runterfährt und dann gibts den Jojo-Effekt.


Nein bzw wieso sollte man das nicht?
Und der JoJo Effekt kommt daher das man in alten Muster zurückfällt, die einen erst in diese Situation gebracht haben.
Dazu kommt der durch das geringe Gewicht gesunkene kcal-Verbrauch.
Es ist egal wie du abgenommen hast, wenn du danach wie vorher weiter machst nimmst du (logischerweise) wieder zu.



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Das mit dem Energiesparmodus ist nicht falsch. Einfach mal ausprobieren.


Das kann ich gerne mal für 1-2 Wochen ausprobieren.
Auch wenn ich weiß das es falsch ist und damit das Ergebnis eigentlich auch klar ist.



> Der Körper passt sich an die Verhältnisse an. Wer weiß heute noch genau, wie der Ernährungsplan unserer Vorfahren aussah und wie oft sie wie viel gegessen haben?
> Sofern du auf wesentlich frühere Zeiten anspielst, werden diese sogar einen viel größeren Energiebedarf gehabt haben, da sie über wesentlich mehr Muskulatur verfügten und deutlich aktiver waren.


Wir wissen es nicht genau, aber wir wissen recht genau was sie gegessen haben (können) und was nicht auf ihrem Essensplan stand, da halt einige Sachen, wie zB die Kartoffel erst sehr spät zu uns kam.
Der Energiebedarf ist unabhängig von der Ernährungsweise, sondern von dem persönlichen Individuum abhängig.
Es wäre nur äußerst dämlich einen Jäger mit Nahrungsmangel, daran zu hindern weiter auf Jagd zu gehen, da es dann garantiert kein Essen mehr geben wird,



Kurry schrieb:


> Wieso schmunzeln? Weil die sauberer und gesünder essen als du? Schon mal was von Mikronährstoffen gehört? Jetzt bist du jung, die Rechnung für den IIFYM Quatsch kommt sobald du älter bist bzw. verlierst du jetzt schon genug, weil einfach unnötig fettig aufgebaut wird.


Wie meinst du das mit dem "zu fettig"?
Und gibt es einen wissenschaftlichen Nachweis das IIFYM "Quatsch" sein soll.


> Ich persönlich esse aber lieber geregelte, gesunde Mahlzeiten.


Auch einmal am Tag ist geregelt.
Und was ist gesund?


----------



## Red-Hood (2. Februar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das kann ich gerne mal für 1-2 Wochen ausprobieren.
> Auch wenn ich weiß das es falsch ist und damit das Ergebnis eigentlich auch klar ist.
> 
> 
> ...


Andere wissen, dass es nicht falsch ist...

Der Energiebedarf hängt hauptsächlich von der Aktivität und dem Körper ab, genau das habe ich auch geschrieben.
Der Überlebenswille ist bei einer hungernden Person wohl wesentlich größer. Sollte man wohl nicht ausblenden.
Übrigens gibt es genau dafür etwas, was man Hunger nennt. Der setzt nicht ohne Grund sehr viel früher als ein Verhungern ein, eben damit die Leistungsfähigkeit gewährt werden kann.


----------



## Ruptet (2. Februar 2016)

Kurry schrieb:


> Wieso schmunzeln? Weil die sauberer und gesünder essen als du? Schon mal was von Mikronährstoffen gehört? Jetzt bist du jung, die Rechnung für den IIFYM Quatsch kommt sobald du älter bist bzw. verlierst du jetzt schon genug, weil einfach unnötig fettig aufgebaut wird.
> 
> Von Fasten halte ich persönlich auch nichts. Ein Mittelweg wäre vielleicht Carb Backloading.
> 
> Ich persönlich esse aber lieber geregelte, gesunde Mahlzeiten.



Bitte, was liest du denn aus meinem Beitrag raus ?
IIFYM heißt NICHT, dass man sich alles mögliche reinpfeift, was auf Biegen und Brechen die Makros füllt - sondern, wenn man es richtig macht, sich zu mindestens 80% ebenso gesund und sauber ernährt wird, den Rest gönnt man sich aber. (Ich komme selbst von der komplett sauberen Ernährung - bin dann aber umgestiegen, weil mir dort das Essen endlich wieder ein klein wenig Spaß gemacht hat.)
Und ja, ich weiß auch was Mikronährstoffe sind und auch die werden beachtet.

Was meinst du denn mit unnötig Fett aufbauen ?

@PS : Die Donuts waren ein Mittel zur Verdeutlichung,soll nicht heißen, dass ich mich tagtäglich von Donuts ernähre.
Und um deine Frage zu beantworten - Ich schmunzel nicht, weil ich mich über sie lustig machen will, sondern weil ich ihre Gesichtsausdrücke sehe, wenn es ans Essen geht.


----------



## simi11 (2. Februar 2016)

Kurry schrieb:


> Wieso schmunzeln? Weil die sauberer und gesünder essen als du? Schon mal was von Mikronährstoffen gehört? Jetzt bist du jung, die Rechnung für den IIFYM Quatsch kommt sobald du älter bist bzw. verlierst du jetzt schon genug, weil einfach unnötig fettig aufgebaut wird.
> 
> Von Fasten halte ich persönlich auch nichts. Ein Mittelweg wäre vielleicht Carb Backloading.
> 
> Ich persönlich esse aber lieber geregelte, gesunde Mahlzeiten.



Sehr gewaagte Aussage über IIFYM. Hier wurde definitv was falsch verstanden. 
Die meisten Leute die sich danach richten, essen ja nicht nur Pizza und Donuts. Einem Verhältnis von 80% clean und 20% cheat o.ä. sollte eigentlich nichts einzuwenden sein. 

Und was ich noch weniger verstehe ist, warum dadurch "unnötig Fett aufgebaut" werden sollte. An den Mengen der Kohlenhydrate, Fette und dem Eiweiß ändert sich ja im Gegensatz zu einer hundert Prozent cleanen Ernährung absolut nichts. Man nimmt sie nur durch andere Lebensmittel zu sich. 

Wenn man selbst schonmal versucht hat, in der Aufbauphase über längeren Zeitraum 3000Kcal+ zu sich zu nehmen, weiß man, wie schwer das mit einer absolut cleanen Ernährung ist.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Februar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das ist auch von deinem Startgewicht abhängig, je mehr Fett du mit dir rumträgst desto höher kann das Defizit sein.
> Und welche wissenschaftliche Belege gibt es für das nicht unter Grundumsatz?
> Ich werde selber mal nach solchen suchen, die das Gegenteil belegen.
> Den sofern nennenswert Fett vorhanden ist, sollte der Körper genug Energiereserven haben.



Ja klar hat der genug Reserven. Aber weißt du was Grundumsatz bedeutet?
Grundumsatz von z.B. 2000 kcal bedeutet, die verbraucht man, wenn man 24h bei  Indifferenztemperatur ohne jegliche Bewegung im Bett liegt. Weniger als das zu Essen ist Unsinn. 
Wenn man weniger isst, dann muss der Körper auf die eigenen Fettreserven zurückgreifen um auf den Grundumsatz zu kommen.
Und wenn der Körper das nächste Mal mehr als den Grundumsatz bekommt, dann wird direkt Fett angelegt um für die nächste Hungerzeit bzw. Unterschreitung des Grundumsatzes wieder Reserven zu haben.
Natürlich wird man immer dünner, wenn man immer unterhalb des Grundumsatzes liegt. Aber dann hat man irgendwann kein Fett mehr und der Stoffwechsel fährt runter um den Grundumsatz zu senken.
Und das ist ja auch nicht das Ziel. Deswegen einfach nicht unter den Grundumsatz futtern und fertig. Und das o.g. ist halt evolutionär bedingt.
Früher hat der Körper Reserven für den Fall angelegt, wenn Nahrungsknappheit herrscht. Das ist halt heutzutage nicht mehr der Fall, aber der menschliche Körper hat sich noch nicht adaptiert.
Und das ist halt der besagte Jojo-Effekt. Viele hungern so arg, dass sie unter den Grundumsatz kommen und dann ist die Diät rum, sie essen wieder normal und bäm sind sie fetter als vorher.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Februar 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ja klar hat der genug Reserven. Aber weißt du was Grundumsatz bedeutet?
> Grundumsatz von z.B. 2000 kcal bedeutet, die verbraucht man, wenn man 24h bei  Indifferenztemperatur ohne jegliche Bewegung im Bett liegt. Weniger als das zu Essen ist Unsinn.
> Wenn man weniger isst, dann muss der Körper auf die eigenen Fettreserven zurückgreifen um auf den Grundumsatz zu kommen.


Richtig und genau das will man auch.



> Und wenn der Körper das nächste Mal mehr als den Grundumsatz bekommt, dann wird direkt Fett angelegt um für die nächste Hungerzeit bzw. Unterschreitung des Grundumsatzes wieder Reserven zu haben.


Wissenschaftliche Quellen dafür, also dafür das der Stoffwechsel dann anders funktioniert, als bei jemanden der sowas nicht gemacht hat?

Nur wird auch ohne vorige Hungerphasen jede überflüssige Nahrung in Fett umgewandelt.
Es gibt also keine Änderung zu dem Zustand davor.
Den die Energie kann nirgendswo anders hin, sie muss in Fett umgewandelt werden, da sie nicht für Erhalt und Aufbau von Muskel benutzt wird.
Fazit: Nach logischem Ermessen ist deine Behauptung Unsinn.



> Natürlich wird man immer dünner, wenn man immer unterhalb des Grundumsatzes liegt. Aber dann hat man irgendwann kein Fett mehr und der Stoffwechsel fährt runter um den Grundumsatz zu senken.


Klar, das geht iirc bei ca. 10% los. Je näher man dieser Grenze kommt desto mehr klammert sich der Körper dran.
Aber der Stoffwechsel fährt sich  runter ist kompletter Unsinn, genauso wie das man kein Fett mehr hat, da du dann nicht mehr leben würdest.




> Und das ist halt der besagte Jojo-Effekt. Viele hungern so arg, dass sie unter den Grundumsatz kommen und dann ist die Diät rum, sie essen wieder normal und bäm sind sie fetter als vorher.


Unsinn bleibt Unsinn und wird immer Unsinn bleiben und war es auch immer schon.
Der Jo-Effekt kommt vom Rückfall in alten Gewohnheiten, nimm so ab wie du es für richtig hältst und iss danach wie vorher-> Gewichtszunahme aka JoJo Effekt.
Nimm irgendwie ab, egal ob unter Grundumsatz oder nicht und behalte oder etabliere danach neue und gesunde Gewohnheiten- > Keine Gewichtszunahme.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Februar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Richtig und genau das will man auch.
> 
> 
> Wissenschaftliche Quellen dafür, also dafür das der Stoffwechsel dann anders funktioniert, als bei jemanden der sowas nicht gemacht hat?




Hindernis eins: Fettreserven bieten Überlebensvorteil - FOCUS Online




turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Jo-Effekt kommt vom Rückfall in alten Gewohnheiten, nimm so ab wie du es für richtig hältst und iss danach wie vorher-> Gewichtszunahme aka JoJo Effekt.
> Nimm irgendwie ab, egal ob unter Grundumsatz oder nicht und behalte oder etabliere danach neue und gesunde Gewohnheiten- > Keine Gewichtszunahme.



Ja und jetzt stelle dir mal vor: Ich habe keinen Bock auf irgendwelche komischen Diäten, sondern zwinge mich durch IF einfach nur in einem gewissen Zeitfenster zu essen, sodass die körpereigene Fettverbrennung einsetzt um Energie bereitzustellen.
Und dann führe ich nur Kalorien in Höhe des Grundumsatzes hinzu. Ich esse genauso wie vorher und nicht gesünder oder so, aber dadurch, dass diese lange Nahrungskarenz besteht, wird Körperfett verbrannt.
Und wenn ich dann keinen Kalorienüberschuss zu mir nehme, dann werde ich auch nicht wieder dicker. Wenn ich das tue, dann werde ich natürlich wieder fetter, das ist klar.
Im Grunde hilft mir persönlich IF einfach weniger Kalorien zu essen als ich brauche um abzunehmen. Ist einfach ein Werkzeug für mich. Letztlich ist das einfach, wie du ja sagtest, eine Bilanz.
Esse ich einen Überschuss an kcal werde ich dick, esse ich ein Defizit, nehme ich ab.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Februar 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Hindernis eins: Fettreserven bieten Überlebensvorteil - FOCUS Online


Wissenschaftliche Studien sehe ich da nicht, nur die Aussage einer "Expertin" in einer Zeitung auf Bild-Niveau.
Müll.


> Ja und jetzt stelle dir mal vor: Ich habe keinen Bock auf irgendwelche komischen Diäten, sondern zwinge mich durch IF einfach nur in einem gewissen Zeitfenster zu essen, sodass die körpereigene Fettverbrennung einsetzt um Energie bereitzustellen.


Hier geht es nicht um komische Diäten, sondern darum seine Ernährung dauerhaft umzustellen.



> Und dann führe ich nur Kalorien in Höhe des Grundumsatzes hinzu. Ich esse genauso wie vorher und nicht gesünder oder so, aber dadurch, dass diese lange Nahrungskarenz besteht, wird Körperfett verbrannt.


Eher Muskeln, da du wahrscheinlich zu wenig Eiweiß zu dir nimmst.



> Und wenn ich dann keinen Kalorienüberschuss zu mir nehme, dann werde ich auch nicht wieder dicker.


Weniger kcal und zu wenig Eiweiß = Muskelabbau, also achte darauf da du genug zu dir nimmst.
Die Empfehlungen die ich gelesen habe lagen so bei knapp über  2g Eiweiß pro Kilogramm Körpergewicht.


----------



## Red-Hood (2. Februar 2016)

@ Dustin

Danke fürs Verlinken des Artikels. Hatte keine Lust, es noch einmal herauszusuchen.
Nun gibt es zu dem, was ich aus der Praxis bestätigen kann, auch endlich eine Quelle, was es von der alles ständig als falsch bezeichnenden Gegenseite nicht gibt, aber dann ist das natürlich Müll.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Februar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht um komische Diäten, sondern darum seine Ernährung dauerhaft umzustellen.



Wo hier? Mir geht es nicht darum.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Empfehlungen die ich gelesen habe lagen so bei knapp über  2g Eiweiß pro Kilogramm Körpergewicht.



Wissenschaftliche Quellen?


----------



## Kurry (3. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Bitte, was liest du denn aus meinem Beitrag raus ?
> IIFYM heißt NICHT, dass man sich alles mögliche reinpfeift, was auf Biegen und Brechen die Makros füllt - sondern, wenn man es richtig macht, sich zu mindestens 80% ebenso gesund und sauber ernährt wird, den Rest gönnt man sich aber. (Ich komme selbst von der komplett sauberen Ernährung - bin dann aber umgestiegen, weil mir dort das Essen endlich wieder ein klein wenig Spaß gemacht hat.)
> Und ja, ich weiß auch was Mikronährstoffe sind und auch die werden beachtet.
> 
> ...



If it fits your Makros heißt erstmal nur, dass alles gegessen wird, was in die Makros passt. Kann natürlich sein, dass du es persönlich gesünder auslegst.

Verstehe dein Schmunzeln immer noch nicht.




simi11 schrieb:


> Und was ich noch weniger verstehe ist, warum dadurch "unnötig Fett aufgebaut" werden sollte. An den Mengen der Kohlenhydrate, Fette und dem Eiweiß ändert sich ja im Gegensatz zu einer hundert Prozent cleanen Ernährung absolut nichts. Man nimmt sie nur durch andere Lebensmittel zu sich.
> 
> Wenn man selbst schonmal versucht hat, in der Aufbauphase über längeren Zeitraum 3000Kcal+ zu sich zu nehmen, weiß man, wie schwer das mit einer absolut cleanen Ernährung ist.



Dazu gibt es die Muffin Studie, in der 2 Gruppen identisch sauber gegessen habe. Gruppe A bekommt cleanen Muffin, B einen unsauberen, als Überschusskcal. A baute mehr saubere Masse auf, B hingehen auch Muskeln, aber eben mehr Fett.

Ich habe auch mit 4000+ nichts an meiner Essgewohnheit geändert. Nur eben mehr Reis / Haferflocken / Obst / Gemüse etc.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Weniger kcal und zu wenig Eiweiß = Muskelabbau, also achte darauf da du genug zu dir nimmst.
> Die Empfehlungen die ich gelesen habe lagen so bei knapp über  2g Eiweiß pro Kilogramm Körpergewicht.



2g ? Im Defizit ja, im Aufbau kann es auch weniger sein.


----------



## Ruptet (3. Februar 2016)

Ok - mein Fehler, das könnte man natürlich darunter verstehen bzw. ist das auch die Hoffnung vieler, die auf diesen Weg kommen - so soll es aber definitv nicht sein.

Das Problem ist ja nicht, dass man sauber keine 4000 kcal zusammen kriegt, es sind einfach die Mengen, die man sich reinstopfen muss um auf diesen Wert zu kommen. Da hört es dann auf - selbst bei sauberen 3000 kcal sind die Mengen meiner Meinung nach schon unmenschlich.
Es kommt aber auch auf den Menschen an - wieviel ist man bereit dafür zu opfern - ist es Lifestyle oder Hobby ?

Du scheinst es deutlich ernster zu nehmen, darf ich fragen, wie lang du das schon machst ?


----------



## turbosnake (3. Februar 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> @ Dustin
> Danke fürs Verlinken des Artikels. Hatte keine Lust, es noch einmal herauszusuchen.
> Nun gibt es zu dem, was ich aus der Praxis bestätigen kann, auch endlich eine Quelle, was es von der alles ständig als falsch bezeichnenden Gegenseite nicht gibt, aber dann ist das natürlich Müll.


Focus Online hat das gleiche Niveau wie Bild.de, also keine wirklich seriöse Quelle.
Das hat nichts damit zu tun ob das meine Meinung bestätigt oder nicht.
Wenn du überzeugt von deiner Meinung bist zeig mir doch eine wissenschaftliche Studie, dann bin ich auch leise .
Mal kurz warum der Artikel in meinen Augen schlecht ist:
Im Artikel fehlt die Auskunft, wie der Körper das macht und was danach passiert.
Wieso kommt er nicht wieder hoch?
Und wieso fällt die Zahl 1.000 einfach so vom Himmel? Wieso ist bei 1001 kcal noch alles in Ordnung, aber wenn ich 2 kcal weniger essen komme ich Probleme?
Fragen über Fragen, die der Artikel aufwirft.
btw die 2 kcal wirst du nie messen können, dazu sind die ganzen Angaben zu ungenau.

Zumal die 40% des Grundumsatz viel zu viel ist, da im Minnesota Starvation Experiment der gesamte Ruhestoffwechsel um 40% zurück ging.
Der Großteil davon ist auf verminderte Bewegung, weniger Masse und weniger Muskelmasse zurückzuführen.




Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wo hier? Mir geht es nicht darum.


Dann wirst du keinen dauerhaften Erfolg haben können und alles ist Zeitverschwendung außer du willst IF die nächsten 60 Jahre durchziehen. 



> Wissenschaftliche Quellen?


Habe ich jetzt nicht zur Hand, die Zahl kommt aus dem Buch Fit ohne Geräte und es wird auch nirgends wo ich was darüber gelesen habe was anderes behauptet.
Nur brauchen Muskel immer Proteine, egal ob du abnehmen, zunehmen oder nur dein Gewicht halten willst.
Ohne Proteine gibt es Muskel, ganz egal ob du 1.000 kcal oder 10.000kcal am Tag ist.



Kurry schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es die Muffin Studie, in der 2 Gruppen identisch sauber gegessen habe. Gruppe A bekommt cleanen Muffin, B einen unsauberen, als Überschusskcal. A baute mehr saubere Masse auf, B hingehen auch Muskeln, aber eben mehr Fett.


Was meinst du mit "cleanen" Muffin?


> 2g ? Im Defizit ja, im Aufbau kann es auch weniger sein.


Ohne das es direkt wissenschaftlich untermauert war habe ich von den 2kg auch beim Aufbau gelesen.


----------



## Kurry (3. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ok - mein Fehler, das könnte man natürlich darunter verstehen bzw. ist das auch die Hoffnung vieler, die auf diesen Weg kommen - so soll es aber definitv nicht sein.
> 
> Das Problem ist ja nicht, dass man sauber keine 4000 kcal zusammen kriegt, es sind einfach die Mengen, die man sich reinstopfen muss um auf diesen Wert zu kommen. Da hört es dann auf - selbst bei sauberen 3000 kcal sind die Mengen meiner Meinung nach schon unmenschlich.
> Es kommt aber auch auf den Menschen an - wieviel ist man bereit dafür zu opfern - ist es Lifestyle oder Hobby ?
> ...



Ja stimmt, dem stimme ich zu! 3000kcal ist bei mir so die Basic Zahl, darunter komme ich eigentlich nicht und das geht schon noch ganz gut. 4000 und mehr, da macht essen schon kein Spaß mehr, das stimmt. Aber wie du richtig sagst: Wenn man dafür bereit ist: do whatever it takes!

Klar kannst du fragen, bin da recht offen  Ich bin jetzt gut vier Jahre dabei, was den reinen Kraftsport angeht, wo dann auch mehr auf Ernährung geachtet wurde (nicht wirklich schlecht gegessen, sondern für das Ziel Muskelaufbau einfach zu wenig). Davor recht vielseitig in allen Ball- und Schläger(das Gerät in der Hand[emoji28])sportarten unterwegs gewesen inkl. jährlichen Alpinsport seit klein auf. Aktuell 90kg auf 1.8m mit wohlfühl KFA zw. 10-12%.




turbosnake schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "cleanen" Muffin?
> 
> Ohne das es direkt wissenschaftlich untermauert war habe ich von den 2kg auch beim Aufbau gelesen.



Genau hab Ichs nicht im Kopf, ich mein der eine waren gute KH und der andere Zucker/ schlechtes Fett.

Neue Studien gehen schon teilweise mit 1.6g. Über 1.8g macht im Aufbau keinen Sinn.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Februar 2016)

Kurry schrieb:


> Neue Studien gehen schon teilweise mit 1.6g. Über 1.8g macht im Aufbau keinen Sinn.


Okay, das überrascht mich schon.  Liegt wohl an dem was ich gelesen habe, aber wenn du die Studien bzw. eine Zusammenfassung von denen hast, wäre ich erfreut darüber sie zu lesen.


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Februar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann wirst du keinen dauerhaften Erfolg haben können und alles ist Zeitverschwendung außer du willst IF die nächsten 60 Jahre durchziehen.



Ich mache IF nur um ein wenig abzunehmen und dann esse ich weiter, wie ich es davor getan habe um dann mein geringeres Gewicht, welches ich durch IF erreicht habe, zu halten.
Mit meinem aktuellen Essverhalten halte ich ja mein Gewicht, jedoch ist es nicht geeignet um abzunehmen. Ich könnte deswegen relativ leicht auf 2 Weisen abnehmen: weniger essen oder Sport machen.
Oder einmal ne Zeit lang abnehmen und dann mit dem alten Essverhalten das neue Gewicht halten.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt nicht zur Hand, die Zahl kommt aus dem Buch Fit ohne Geräte und es wird auch nirgends wo ich was darüber gelesen habe was anderes behauptet.
> Nur brauchen Muskel immer Proteine, egal ob du abnehmen, zunehmen oder nur dein Gewicht halten willst.
> Ohne Proteine gibt es Muskel, ganz egal ob du 1.000 kcal oder 10.000kcal am Tag ist.



Ja, das ist mir klar, dass Muskeln Proteine brauchen. Aber in meinem Fall wären das, nach deiner Empfehlung 170g Proteine und das ist einfach zu viel und nicht nötig.
Und du bist ja lustig....willst ständig wissenschaftliche Quellen von mir und dann kommen Werte aus dem Buch "Fit ohne Geräte". Das ist natürlich wissenschaftlich belegt 

Hier hast du mal einen seriöseren Artikel bezüglich Eiweiß 
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/10/091026125543.htm


----------



## turbosnake (3. Februar 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> ]
> Ja, das ist mir klar, dass Muskeln Proteine brauchen. Aber in meinem Fall wären das, nach deiner Empfehlung 170g Proteine und das ist einfach zu viel und nicht nötig.


Ich denke mittlerweile das die Empfehlung in dieser Höhe einen zweiten Grund hat, sie soll einen dazu bringen weniger Kohlenhydrate, Zucker und Fett zu essen.



> Und du bist ja lustig....willst ständig wissenschaftliche Quellen von mir und dann kommen Werte aus dem Buch "Fit ohne Geräte". Das ist natürlich wissenschaftlich belegt


Daher kommen die 2g und da ich zu oft dieselbe Zahl gelesen habe dachte ich das die stimmen muss und habe dummerweise auf das nachschauen verzichtet.



> Hier hast du mal einen seriöseren Artikel bezüglich Eiweiß
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/10/091026125543.htm


Da steht immer noch nicht wie viel Eiweiß man essen soll.
Die Aussagen scheinen allerdings in anderen Studien bestätigt zu werden.


----------



## Kurry (3. Februar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Okay, das überrascht mich schon.  Liegt wohl an dem was ich gelesen habe, aber wenn du die Studien bzw. eine Zusammenfassung von denen hast, wäre ich erfreut darüber sie zu lesen.



Ad hoc nur das aufm Handy:

"That protein intakes in the range of 1.3-1.8 g · kg(-1) · day(-1) consumed as 3-4 isonitrogenous meals will maximize muscle protein synthesis. These recommendations may also be dependent on training status: experienced athletes would require less, while more protein should be consumed during periods of high frequency/intensity training. Elevated protein consumption, as high as 1.8-2.0 g · kg(-1) · day(-1) depending on the caloric deficit, may be advantageous in preventing lean mass losses during periods of energy restriction to promote fat loss."

Dietary protein for athletes: from requirements to optimum adaptation. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Hänschen (7. Februar 2016)

Ich habe ein Video das ein wenig die Kohlenhydrate behandelt gefunden:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wxzc_2c6GMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (23. Februar 2016)

Irgendwie kaum zu glauben. Der Mittelfußbruch ist schon gut 7 Jahre her und dennoch macht er beim längeren Gehen oder Joggen Probleme.
Man kann den Schmerz zwar beim Joggen ignorieren, aber beim Gehen nervts scho extrem.
Immerhin spüre ich den Bänderriss im anderen Fuß nicht mehr. Hat auch mehrere Jahre gedauert.
Bald 20 Jahre Kampfsport ohne eine schlimmere Verletzung. N Haufen Stürze vom Rad, die höchstens Narben hinterließen, aber beim Fußball wird man direkt zum Krüppel.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Februar 2016)

Und ich hab die Ursache für meine Schmerzen am inneren Schienbein gefunden: Senkspreitzfuß mit beginnendem Hallux-Zeh. Jetzt bekomme ich Schuheinlagen. 
Aber wenn es hilft, anders werde ich es wohl nicht in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Red-Hood (23. Februar 2016)

Bei der Bundeswehr hat man bei mir auch ne "irreguläre" Fußform festgestellt. Deswegen war ich nur T2.
Sollte auch Einlagen bekommen, aber da ich nun auf Vorfußlauf umgestiegen bin, merke ich das beim Joggen nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Februar 2016)

Naja beim Halluxzeh helfen mir die engen Sportschuhe auch nicht.


----------



## Red-Hood (23. Februar 2016)

Barfuß laufen zur Korrektur?
Viele Schuhe sind eh viel zu schmal oder nicht hoch genug. Deswegen kaufe ich auch nur selten Schuhe übers Internet.


----------



## Kinguin (23. Februar 2016)

Hab Probleme nach wie vor am rechten Schulterblatt,weiß nicht besser wird es irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Dyos83 (25. Februar 2016)

Ich habe in zwei Wochen Prüfungen für meinen Wirtschaftsfachwirt .... dummerweise kann ich seit knapp 2 Wochen deswegen nicht mehr ins Training, da ich null Zeit mehr dafür habe ... Job, Abendschule und dann noch Training 3 mal die Woche ... Lernen ist da dann überhaupt nicht mehr möglich ... so ein Mist


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Februar 2016)

ESN Designer Whey, 1000g
4 plus 1 Designer Whey - Andro-Shop

Die momentane Aktion ist recht gut. Beim Kauf von vier Packungen gibt es eine umsonst dazu. 5 kg Whey für ~ 75€. 2 mehr und es entfallen die Versandkosten. 
Komischerweise gilt der sonstige Mengenrabatt nicht beim Kauf der 2,5 kg Packung.


----------



## Ruptet (29. Februar 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> ESN Designer Whey, 1000g
> 4 plus 1 Designer Whey - Andro-Shop
> 
> Die momentane Aktion ist recht gut. Beim Kauf von vier Packungen gibt es eine umsonst dazu. 5 kg Whey für ~ 75€. 2 mehr und es entfallen die Versandkosten.
> Komischerweise gilt der sonstige Mengenrabatt nicht beim Kauf der 2,5 kg Packung.



14€ / kg ist wirklich verdammt billig ... werd wohl zuschlagen - mit 5kg würde ich aber locker 1 Jahr, wenn nicht länger auskommen weil ich nicht oft unter meinem EW-Sollstand bin .... weißt jemand was zum Ablaufdatum von Whey ?


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> 14€ / kg ist wirklich verdammt billig ... werd wohl zuschlagen - mit 5kg würde ich aber locker 1 Jahr, wenn nicht länger auskommen weil ich nicht oft unter meinem EW-Sollstand bin .... weißt jemand was zum Ablaufdatum von Whey ?


Die letzten verbliebenen Packungen davon, die ich Anfang letzten Sommer gekauft habe, sind bis Mitte 2017 haltbar.
Wenn man da jetzt bestellt, sollten die mindestens bis Ende 2017 haltbar sein.


----------



## Speicherpapst (2. März 2016)

Splittet ihr eigentlich?
Und wie sind eure Kraftwerte so?


----------



## Hänschen (2. März 2016)

Gott ich bin wieder so fett geworden - fast wie vor der Diät.
Ich hätte die alten Klamotten nicht wegwerfen sollen, denn diese drücken schon 

Ne ... sobald es wärmer wird ist wieder Diät fällig...


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2016)

Warum nicht jetzt schon anfangen?


----------



## Hänschen (2. März 2016)

Wenn ich hungere werde ich schwach ... und die Kälte gibt mir dann den Rest


----------



## Metalic (3. März 2016)

Hungern sollst du ja nicht. Und vom Sport wird dir warm.


----------



## Ruptet (3. März 2016)

Mir gibt der Blick in den Spiegel immer den rest, wenn ich minimal ffett ansetze 
Luxusprobleme

Schau einfach das du nicht über deinen gesamtumsatz kommst und iss halt weiterhin alles worauf du Lust hast - auch nicht optimal aber zumindest wirst du nicht bzw nicht so stark zunehmen.


----------



## Hänschen (3. März 2016)

Ich werde demnächst nach ein paar Rezepten für Mahlzeiten mit Kartoffeln, Reis und Nudeln
suchen. Ich brauche nämlich etwas Sättigendes mit ungefähr 1000 Kalorien, für Mittag- und Abendessen.

So ein halbes Kilo gekochte Kartoffeln hat nur 350 Kalorien und stopft den Magen - dazu noch ein mittelfettes Dressing,
Gemüse, Eier und das dürfte eine Weile befriedigen.

Bei Reis bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, aber es sollte ähnlich gehn.
Nudelsalat gibt es auch in der Richtung.


----------



## Red-Hood (8. März 2016)

Gestern 2 Packungen Tintenfisch (700 Gramm) gekauft, da im Angebot.
Kamen jetzt statt Thunfisch in die Reispfanne.
Wenn man sie nicht paniert, muss man aber gut würzen, damit die schmecken.
Null Fett und viel Eiweiß... poasst!


----------



## isnicable (11. März 2016)

hey zusammen, ich möchte jetzt auch mal anfangen wieder etwas mehr Sport zu machen, da ich auf Arbeit idR sehr viel vorm PC hocke. Habt ihr ein paar Tipps für mich? bin Abends jetzt immer ne Runde joggen gewesen. Jetzt steht noch die Frage was sinnvoll ist um etwas Muskeln aufzubauen. Ich möchte nicht in ein Fitti gehen. 

Gibt es eigentlich einen vernünftigen mp3 Player, den ihr zum joggen empfehlen könnt? mein Handy will ich nicht mit mir rumschleppen beim joggen.


----------



## Red-Hood (11. März 2016)

Wenn du nur minimal Muskelmasse aufbauen und dir keine zusätzlichen Geräte anschaffen möchtest, reichten Klimmzüge, Liegestütze und Kniebeugen in verschiedenen Variationen. Dazu eben noch die Grundübungen für den Bauch.
Da bist du dann aber spätestens nach einem halben Jahr in einem Bereich, in dem du dich kaum mehr steigern kannst und trotzdem nicht muskulös wirst.
Die Alternative besteht dann aus der Anschaffung der nötigen Trainingsutensilien, was teurer als die Mitgliedschaft im Studio ist.

Ich nutze den mp3-Player beim Joggen und Radfahren. Ist leicht und gut.
Sony NWZ-A15 High-Resolution Walkman mit 16GB Bluetooth NFC/SD Speicherkarte-Slot schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi


----------



## Leob12 (11. März 2016)

Inwiefern kann man sich "kaum noch steigern"?


----------



## Red-Hood (11. März 2016)

Wenn du die Belastung in Form einer Zunahme des zu "stämmenden" Gewichtes nicht erhöhst, gibt es keine Grundlage, um weitere Muskulatur aufzubauen.


----------



## Leob12 (11. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Wenn du die Belastung in Form einer Zunahme des zu "stämmenden" Gewichtes nicht erhöhst, gibt es keine Grundlage, um weitere Muskulatur aufzubauen.


Ach so^^ 
Dem stimme ich teilweise zu. Wenn man ein halbes Jahr dieselben Liegestütz und Klimmzüge macht, dann ist irgendwann mal Schluss mit Aufbau, aber das schöne an solchen Übungen ist ja die Vielfalt an Variationen. Damit kannst du die Belastung auch verändern, einerseits für den Muskel selbst, andererseits die Intensität selbst. 

Und wenn man einen guten Plan hat, dann lässt sich auch mit solchen Übungen ohne Fitnessstudio ganz gut Masse machen. Der ganze Rest (Ernäherung etc) muss natürlich auch passen. 

Und zur Not kann man immer noch selbst ein paar Gewichte für die Übungen hernehmen. 

Der große Muskelmann wird man dadurch nicht, aber darum ging es ja in der Frage auch nicht.


----------



## Red-Hood (11. März 2016)

Die Variationen erwähnte ich doch im ersten Beitrag bereits. 

Naja, Kniebeugen ohne zusätzl. Gewicht sind aber nichts. Da machst 100 und kommst nich ma außer Atem.
Bei den Liegestützen kann man wirklich schön variieren, aber ohne zusätzl. Gewicht auch langweilig.

Fürn Aufbau arbeitet man ja im Wiederholungsbereich von 6-12 bei 3-6 Sätzen.
Gehen wir nun von 6 x 12 aus, biste bis auf die Klimmzüge schon nach einem Monat im Bereich, wo es langweilig wird, sofern du kein größeres Übergewicht hast.


----------



## Leob12 (12. März 2016)

Dann kann man die Übung langsamer machen, an einem bestimmten Punkt mal kurz die Spannung halten, anders greifen, keine Ahnung wieso man immer gleich zusätzliches Gewicht braucht, oder warum zusätzliche Gewichte die Übung interessanter machen sollten. 

Außerdem muss man erstmal 6x12 saubere Klimmzüge schaffen.


----------



## Ruptet (12. März 2016)

Interessanter wirds dadurch ja nicht, aber man kann den Muskel einfach besser belasten und vorallem kann man jeden Muskel dann auch gezielter ansteuern.
Ich mache selbst zusätzlich zu meinem Training tagtäglich meine ~100 Klimmzüge + Dips - also je 10 im Supersatz wann immer ich die Zeit hab. (außer am selben Trainingstag und einen danach)

Das bringt einen aufjedenfall weiter, wenn man es ne Zeit lang durchzieht, aber gerade bei Kniebeugen, Liegestützen und son Zeug wo man schon 50 auswärts schafft wirds einfach zäh und vorallem dauert es lang.
Da habe ich dann lieber meine 1 1/2 Stunde am Tag wo ich das Maximum raushole und den restlichen Tag keinen Gedanken mehr an Fitness verschwenden muss, Ernährung ausgenommen.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. März 2016)

Liegestütze kann man auch toll variieren, indem man sie einfach etwas wackliger macht.
Anfangen könnte man mit einem Ball unter den Füßen, dann mal Kurzhanteln oder Bälle unter die Hände und später mal beides kombinieren. Von da aus sind dann wieder die typischen Varianten möglich, aber man trainiert ein bisschen die Stabilität mit (und die Arme auch genug  ).


----------



## Leob12 (12. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Liegestütze kann man auch toll variieren, indem man sie einfach etwas wackliger macht.
> Anfangen könnte man mit einem Ball unter den Füßen, dann mal Kurzhanteln oder Bälle unter die Hände und später mal beides kombinieren. Von da aus sind dann wieder die typischen Varianten möglich, aber man trainiert ein bisschen die Stabilität mit (und die Arme auch genug  ).


Solche Stabilitätssachen kann man mit allen Übungen machen. Dann werden die Kniebeugen auch gleich mal anstrengend.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. März 2016)

Achso, gibt Sinn. 

Bei den anderen Übungen war das für mich noch nie relevant, deshalb hab ich da noch nichts spezielles von meinem Vater


----------



## DarfVadder (12. März 2016)

Wenn ich im Gym Kniebeugen mit 100kg mache, stelle ich mich auch immer auf einen Ball, denn dadurch wird die Tiefenmuskulatur viel besser angesprochen und es kommt zur optimalen Muskelverwirrung wodurch eine Maximierung des Muskelaufbaus stattfindet.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. März 2016)

Du wiegst 100kg oder du packst dir die noch auf den Nacken drauf? :o


----------



## Red-Hood (12. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Dann kann man die Übung langsamer machen, an einem bestimmten Punkt mal kurz die Spannung halten, anders greifen, keine Ahnung wieso man immer gleich zusätzliches Gewicht braucht, oder warum zusätzliche Gewichte die Übung interessanter machen sollten.
> 
> Außerdem muss man erstmal 6x12 saubere Klimmzüge schaffen.


Thema war Muskelaufbau.
Genau deswegen braucht man zusätzliches Gewicht.

Deswegen schrieb ich ja, dass das bis auf die Klimmzüge einfach keine Herausforderung ist, auch für Anfänger.


----------



## Leob12 (12. März 2016)

Ja, sämtliche Variationen stellen kein Problem dar, auch nicht für Anfänger...und ohne Fitnessstudio kann man auch kaum Muskeln aufbauen. Würde dir ja gerne glauben, aber ich kenne genug Gegenbeispiele.


----------



## Red-Hood (12. März 2016)

Ich nannte ganz am Anfang einen Zeitraum von max. 6 Monaten. Danach stellt nichts davon ein Problem dar, auch in Variationen.
Natürlich kann man auch ohne Fitnessstudio Muskulatur aufbauen. Meine Geräte stehen zu Hause. 

Letzten Endes geht es hier um den Umfang. Bei jeder körperlichen Betätigung baut man Muskulatur auf, sofern es eine neue Belastung darstellt.
Dass es dabei allerdings nie um Masse gehen kann, ist klar.


----------



## turbosnake (12. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ich nannte ganz am Anfang einen Zeitraum von max. 6 Monaten. Danach stellt nichts davon ein Problem dar, auch in Variationen.


Dann mach mal Fliegende Liegestütze oder Handstandliegestütze.
Ich bezweifle das man die nach 6 Monate hinbekommt.


----------



## Red-Hood (12. März 2016)

Ich denke, jeder, der 20 Liegestütze am Stück schafft, wird auch mit den Fliegenden kein Problem haben.
Obwohl ich die niemals separat trainiert habe, stellen die mich bei meinen 90kg (1,78 Körpergröße. Yo, habe etwas zugelegt ) vor keine Herausforderung.
Da gibt es schwierigere Variationen wie z.B. die Hände an den Körper auf der Höhe der unteren Rippen stellen. Abgesehen davon geht das mit der Schnellkraft in eine andere Richtung.

Das andere wäre tatsächlich eine Herausforderung, aber es gibt keine Liegestützen im Handstand. 
Das ist eigentlich ne umgekehrte Schulterpresse kombiniert mit einem Handstand. Des Handstandes allein bedarf es vermutlich schon längeren Trainings.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. März 2016)

Was habt ihr eigentlich für Ruhepulswerte und messt ihr den regelmäßig?
Kam in letzter Zeit kaum zum Rudern und liege grad bei 49 BPM.

Werde nun wieder jeden zweiten Tag rudern und schauen, ob, wann und wie stark der Ruhepuls noch sinken wird.


----------



## Kinguin (16. März 2016)

Fliegende Liegestütze sind nun wirklich keine Herausforderung,wenn wir jetzt wirklich von dem Zeitraum 6 Monaten ausgehen.Und wenn die Person vernünftig am Ball bleibt,wird sie auch die Fliegenden locker schaffen.
Handstanddrücken ist natürlich nochmal was Anderes,wobei zumindest einen sauberen Handstand sollte man innerhalb von 6 Monaten gut lernen können.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. März 2016)

So, meine Wenigkeit ist wieder da. War n Weilchen nicht mehr hier  Also aktuelle Stats: Masse nach dem Aufstehen 75kg, KFA ~+-15 %, Cardio komplett gestrichen. Benchpress: 122.5, Squat 165, Deadlift 195. Sobald meine Nike Romaleos angekommen sind, will ich die Sally Squat Challenge machen. 

Kann man hier im Forum direkt Videos hochladen ? Keine Lust auf youtube


----------



## Red-Hood (28. März 2016)

Für das Gewicht sehr gute, fast überragende Kraftwerte. 

Heute mache ich es mal umgekehrt. Ich warte, bis es wieder anfängt zu regnen, bevor ich joggen werde.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (1. April 2016)

Naja, sagen wir mal so - es geht. Mit Kreuzheben bin ich zufrieden, will aber irgendwann die 200 knacken. Die ~190 waren mit Ach und Krach gerade so drin. Schweres Beugen werde ich aber nicht mehr machen, habe im linken Bein im Leistenbereich wohl nicht genug Dehnung drin und jedes Kniebeugen bedeutet an den nächsten 2 Tagen - miese Schmerzen.

Wechsel mein Kraftdreikampf hin und wieder ab - also 5x5, 3x7, 3x10 oder Pyramide

 und vllt sollte ich langsam KFA senken, aber ich esse so gerne


----------



## DarfVadder (1. April 2016)

Wie schafft ihr es eigentlich, euch regelmäßig beim bankdrücken zu steigern? 
Ich stagniere seit Monaten bei ca. 85 kilo und komme einfach nicht weiter.


----------



## Red-Hood (1. April 2016)

Wie oft drückst du denn in er Woche? Bei 2-3 Einheiten sollte es eigentlich immer weiter gehen.


----------



## DarfVadder (1. April 2016)

Bankdrücken mache ich ein bis zweimal pro woche.
Zur Zeit 4 Sätze mit je 8 Wiederholungen.


----------



## Red-Hood (1. April 2016)

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man sich bei einer Einheit pro Woche generell eher wenig bis kaum steigert, selbst im Ausdauerberiech.
Sätze und Zahl der Wiederholungen liegen ja schon im richtigen Bereich.
Kannst mal probieren, ob 2-3 Einheiten über 8 Wochen mehr bringen. Ansonsten müsste es an anderen äußeren Faktoren liegen.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (1. April 2016)

Bankdrücken wirste dich ab deinem Maximum pro Monat um 2,5 kg steigern und das ist noch gut. 

Generell Brusttraining 1x Woche, nicht 2 nicht 3 - nur 1 
dazu maximal 4 Übungen, ich mache 5x5 Bankdrücken, Schrägbank, Butterfly am Kabelzug von beiden Seiten und Dips mit Zusatzgewicht entweder 3x12 oder 4x8 und die Reihefolge wird immer pro Training geändert. 

4x8 am Bsp von Schrägbank bei mir. Ich mache Schrägbank mit Freihanteln mit 2facher Intensität. Dafür reichen mir für die ersten 2x8 ca 22 kg und für die letzten 2x8 25kg

Dips mit Zusatzgewicht ist die beste Übung, wenn du dich im Bankdrücken steigern willst.

Vordere Schulter wird meistens am separaten Tag trainiert mit max 2-3 Sätzen 1 Übung - wenn du mehr machst, schaffste nicht viel beim Bankdrücken. Vordere Schulter wird so gut wie in jeder Übung einbezogen

Naja und dann natürlich die Technik. Ich bin kein Massemensch und  daher mache ich alle meine Übungen nach olympic weightlifting.

Bankdrücken geht dann in folgender Reihenfolge:
1) hinlegen, die Mitte der Bank mit dem Rücken ideal finden
2) Stange greifen (ich greife breit) und gehe mit dem Kopf zur Stange bis diese parallel zu meinen Augen ist --> Kopfposition gefunden, Kopf senkrecht ablegen
3) Schulterblätter in die Bank drücken, Brust raus, Rücken macht nen Bogen
4) Beine *immer *auf dem Boden, Position finden, sodass der Bogen im Rücken bis zum Arschbereich maximale Anspannung erzeugt, Beine fest in den Boden drücken, Arsch in die Bank pressen, Rücken im Hohlkreuz
5) mehrmals tief durchatmen, Stange raus und mit der Bewegung des Brustkorbs nicht senkrecht runter, sondern leicht diagonal runter (Hand auf die Brust mal ablegen und fühlen wie der Brustkorb arbeitet, dann weißte warum diagonal und nicht senkrecht) bis zum Solarplexus runter, Lat und Rücken sind die ganze Zeit angespannt, Stange berührt die Brust, innerlich 1sek abzählen, hochdrücken.

Paar Tipps:
- wenn du die Stange zum Solarplexus runter führst und merkst, dass Lat und Rücken kurz entspannen -> zu viel Gewicht
mach nicht den Fehler wie ganzen Hampelmänner, die mit dem ganzen Körpereinsatz versuchen ihr Maximum rauszudrücken. wenn du die Brust nicht fühlst und nicht mit dieser richtig arbeitest, sondern dann irgendwie noch mit dem ganzen Körper und Beinen drückst, wirste nie voran kommen. Deswegen drücken die ganzen Kevins und Hakans im McFit die nächsten 20 Jahre weiterhin ihre 60kg

- manchmal hat man einfach Angst vor dem Gewicht. Du drückst mit Ach und Krach 85 kg und du hast Angst, dass 90 dir die Arme brechen. Hol dir mal ein Holzbrett ungefährt 5-6 cm dick oder leg die eine dicke Scheibe auf die Brust (Holz besser, da leichter) und drück erstmal die halbe Amplitude, um den Körper auf kommendes Gewicht einzustellen

- mach während der Aufwärmung nicht zu viele Wdh. Wenn du vor hast an dem und dem Tag 1x Max zu drücken und dieser liegt bei, sagen wir mal 100kg, dann machste dich mit Stange (20kg warm), dann zb 50kg 1 Satz 8 mal und dann 60, 70, 80, 90 jeweils 1 oder 2. Wenn du bis zu deinem Max 40 Wdh machst, dann kannste mehr Gewicht vergessen

Dein Körper braucht ungefähr 5000 Wdh mit dem Gewicht, um dich drauf einzustellen. 

Wenn dein max bei 85kg liegt, gehe mal 15 kg runter und drücke mal die nächsten Wochen 70-75 und arbeite mal mit der Brust. Glaub mir, man findet immer wieder etwas, was einen nach vorne bringt, was früher nicht beachtet wurde oder einfach durch zu viel Gewicht dann vernachlässigt wurde.

Außerdem konzentriere dich nicht so aufs Bankdrücken, Squats und Deadlift sind weitaus wichtiger


----------



## Red-Hood (1. April 2016)

Wenn es einem ums Verbessern beim Bankdrücken geht, ist eine Einheit pro Woche arg wenig.
N Kumpel von mir von der Bundeswehr war zu Jugendzeiten (bis 2007) Rekordhalter im Bankdrücken in seiner Gewichtklasse, konnte später wegen einer Schulterverletzung jedoch nicht mehr richtig trainieren.
Da kommste mit einer Trainingseinheit pro Woche nicht mal im Ansatz hin.


----------



## Ruptet (2. April 2016)

Ist die Weightlifting Variante die, wo die ROM so arg verkürzt wird ?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (2. April 2016)

@Red Hood, ich vermute mal, dein Kumpel hat sich aber ausschließlich aufs Bankdrücken bzw. Kraftdreikampf spezialisiert ? Weil, wenn er noch Rücken, Beine, Schultern usw trainiert, dann wird es eng mit mehrmals Bankdrücken

@ Rutpet, wenn ich ROM richtig deute (ich hasse Abkürzungen), dann nein. Olympic ist olympic, was du meinst ist Powerliftig, wo die sich soweit verbiegen, dass du nur noch paar 3cm drücken muss. Das kann ich auch, mach ich aber nicht, weil so schwer ist meine Stange noch nicht ^^


----------



## Red-Hood (2. April 2016)

@ Raptor

Japp, war Kraftdreikampf. Sein Oberkörper is generell einfach viel zu krass gewesen, wenngleich gute Veranlagung.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (2. April 2016)

Ok, wenn nur Kraftdreikampf, dann kann man Bankdrücken auch mehrmals die Woche machen


----------



## Ruptet (2. April 2016)

Also 2x die Woche sollte schon sein, wenn man am Brusttag gleich die Vorermüdung von Schulter und Trizeps nutzt und sie gleich mitkillt, geht das auch locker mit nem 3er Split 6x die Woche.
Ist aber auch von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich, wie er mit der Regeneration klar kommt und wieviel Reiz er braucht.

Und ja mit ROM war range of motion gemeint


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (3. April 2016)

Mir persönlich reicht es jede Muskelgruppe 1 x Woche. Damit bin ich eigentlich bis heute immer sehr gut gefahren


----------



## Ruptet (3. April 2016)

Du legst den Fokus aber auch eher auf die Kraft ?
Bin da eher der Massetyp mit 96kg ~13% kfa auf 188cm, 1x wäre mir viel zu wenig und vorallem müsste ich dann einen ... 6er Split machen oder wie füllst du deine Tage aus ? Wirst ja wohl kaum nur 3x die Woche trainieren gehen.


----------



## Red-Hood (3. April 2016)

Wie haltet ihr es mit dem Bauchtraining?
Habe jetzt angefangen, die Muskulatur dort täglich zu trainieren und kann mich immer noch steigern, obwohl es nur 24 Stunden Regeneration gibt.
Der Vorteil kleiner Muskeln. 

Muss dazu sagen, ich liebe Situps auf der Schrägbank (ca 35°) mit Gewichten.
Mittlerweile meine Lieblingübung.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (3. April 2016)

@Rup, ich schaffe momentan 2, wenn ich Glück habe 3 mal die Woche.  Zwischen Trainingstagen sind immer 2 Tage Pause. Studium, Arbeit nehmen ne Menge Zeit weg, daher ist MMA und Cardio nur noch niedrigsten Stufe. 

1,80m, 76kg (direkt nach dem Aufstehen ~8h Schlaf), KFA könnte bei 15 liegen (ungefähr)
Tag 1
Rückenstrecker 2x20 
Bankdrücken: 5x5 
Schrägbank mit Kurzhanteln 4x10
Dips 20, 18, 15, 12, 10, 8 je weniger Wdh, umso mehr Gewicht
Butterfly am Kabelzug 3x12
Frontdrücken 2x8/10 Kurzhanteln
Seitenheben 4x12
vorgebeugtes Seitenheben 3x12
2 x Übungen Trizeps 
1 x Übung Bizeps 
auf Arme lege ich da nicht so hohen Wert. Ich habe ungefähr 40-41 Arm und muss ehrlich sagen, das ist mir persönlich mehr als genug. Für mich Gilt Mobilität + Kraft > Optik

Tag 2
Rückenstrecker 2x20
Squats 10x10 50, 60, 70kg ... 
Waden 4x10 

habe mit Frontsquats aufgehört, weil klassisch halten kann ich die Stange einfach nicht - Unterarm länger als Oberarm, überkreuzt schaffe ich max. 70 kg zu halten, danach rutscht die Stange und generell kriege ich davon Rückenschmerzen
Beinpresse mach ich nur, wenn Squats nicht so gut gelungen sind. Ich mach die diagonale Beinpresse (es gibt noch eine Frontpresse) und ich kriege von dem Scheiß Bauchschmerzen und Arschkrämpfe. Brauche auf der Beinpresse locker 300kg, um die Beine durchzuarbeiten und da drückt es mir dermaßen mein Bauch zusammen, dass ich gerne verzichte.

Squats mach ich sehr sehr tief, praktisch Arsch berührt die Waden, bis zu dem Moment, wo der Rücken anatomisch nicht mehr angespannt grade sein kann, halte 2 sek und stehe auf. Das ist mit Abstand das Beste, was ich eh gemacht habe

Je nach Gefühl und Zeit, mach ich Schulter an dem Beintag

Tag 3
Rückenstrecker 3x20
Deadlift bis 100kg klassisch 5-6 Wdh ab 100 kg Sumo 5x5 je nach Gefühl im Schnitt 150
dann 3 Übungen meiner Wahl aus
T-Bar Rudern, normales Rudern, Rudern an der Maschine, Klimmzüge, Latzug eng zur Brust, Latzug breit zur Brust, Rudern mit der Stange obergriff/untergriff 
Nacken 4x12


Manchmal mach ich Trizeps 2x Woche, manchmal mach ich Military Press, wobei ich das eher immer weniger mache, weil der Rücken ist mir zu schade für sowas.

Alle Übungen werden bevorzugt frei gemacht, erst dann Maschine.

Außerdem alle Kraftdreikampf Übungen laufen so ab, dass ich zwischen den Sätze die Pausenzeit, Trinken, rumlaufen (dehnen) immer gleich halte, um zu progressieren. 
z.B. 90kg Bank, dann 5x5, mit 2 min Pause zwischen den Sätze, 2 Schluck Wasser pro Pause - ich halte alle Faktoren gleich, damit mein Progress nur aufs Gewicht zurückzuführen ist. Wenn ich die Pause am Ende 5 min mache und dafür mehr drücke - kein Progress mehr.

Bauch mach ich 2x Sätze zuhause alle 2 Tage.

Unterarme trainiere ich nicht. In Sachen Unterarme und Waden bin ich der Meinung - entweder hat man es genetisch oder nicht. Ich habs nicht, deswegen mach ich mir keine große Hoffnungen. Es wird trainiert, aber mit der Gedanken, dass es nie etwas Großes wird. 

der Plan ist natürlich immer als ungefähr zu sehen. Ich habe keine festen Tage oder feste Reihenfolge. Ich verlasse mich auf mein Gefühl und Erfahrung. Denke meine max Werte sind in Ordnung. Betreibe aber den Sport als Hobby. Also ich vernachlässige nicht alles und koche da  nicht auf mg genau.

Bankdrücken: Powerlifiting (aber normales Powerlifting, kein Rekordpowerlifting mit ROM (Rup ) von 3 cm)
Squats, Deadlift: olympic


----------



## Red-Hood (7. April 2016)

Heute um 4 für Frühsport aufgestanden. Motivation und Disziplin sind wieder da.
Dennoch mag ich Frühsport überhaupt nicht als klassischer Morgenmuffel.


----------



## Ruptet (7. April 2016)

Also Morgensport find ich richtig zäh, ich hab ne Zeit lang sogar frühs trainiert, aber das hat mir einfach den ganzen Tag kaputt gemacht, wenn du da komplett ausgelaugt noch den restlichen Tag hinter dich bringen musst.
Bauch trainiere ich auch jeden 2ten Tag, der verträgt das.

@Raptor
3x ist eh optimal, schließlich ist es nur ein Hobby und soll nicht das ganze Leben bestimmen...bin momentan bei 6x und komm aus der Einbahnstraße kaum mehr raus...wer weill schon zurück, wenn er einmal in Form ist 
Gönne mir dafür öfter Pausen, weils einfach 100 Dinge gibt, die wichtiger sind als dumpfes Pumpen.
Optik > allgemeine Fitness > Maximalkraft

Unterarme wachsen eh von alleine, wenn man Zughilfen und son Zeug weglässt - wer es genetisch nicht ganz so gut erwischt hat, der baut halt noch 1-2 Unterarmübungen ein.
Waden ist wirklich schwer, aber das liegt einfach daran, dass die Dinger den ganzen Tag im Einsatz sind und einiges gewohnt sind ... seitdem ich sie mit richtig Gewicht bearbeitet, wachsen sie auch langsam.

Nacken, Unterarme und hintere Schultern sind die einzigen, die ich nicht seperat trainiere.


----------



## Red-Hood (7. April 2016)

Grad beim Fußball 2 mal aufs Becken gefallen.
Einmal weil sich ein jüngerer, etwas kleinerer Spieler statt aus dem Weg zu gehen. sich bückend vor mich stellte und ich im Vollsprint war, was darin resultierte, dass ich nen Überschlag machte und einmal als ich mit dem Vollspann draufbolzen wollte. Besandeter Kunstrasen und normale Schuhe plus zwischenzeitiger Schauer...
Ich habe so krasse Schmerzen im unteren Rückenbereich. Da sind manche Dinge auf jeden Fall nicht dort, wo sie hingehören. Werde später mal versuchen, die Wirbel wieder einzurenken.

War ansonsten aber ziemlich lustig. Da haben auch 3 16-Jährige mitgespielt. Die Damen haben uns zunächst zugeschaut und sich dann ganz "unauffällig" auf den Platz gesetzt.
Ging denen anscheinend nur darum, ne Handynummer abzustauben. Dass man 11 Jahre älter ist, schreckte sie selbst nach dem Mitteilen nicht ab. (Also nicht der Handynummer, sondern der Altersangabe)


----------



## Kinguin (7. April 2016)

Würde auch mal gerne wieder Kraftsport betreiben,aber Verletzung sagt nein..... 
Morgensport finde ich btw super.


----------



## Ruptet (7. April 2016)

Was hast dir denn zugezogen ? Lange nichts mehr gelesen von dir


----------



## Leob12 (7. April 2016)

Noch immer die Schulter? 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kinguin (7. April 2016)

Jo leider immer noch meine Schulter,zieht sich runter bis zum Schulterblatt.Eine Zeit lang ging es mir besser und dann ging es wieder los mit den Schmerzen. Überkopfsachen und generell Oberkörpertraining fällt groß teils raus. 
Kann man nichts machen, ich versuche mich daher auf anderen Wegen  fit zu halten.


----------



## Red-Hood (7. April 2016)

Wir wärs mit nem PCGH Fußballtreff? 
Bei so einer großen Community sollte man sogar genug Leute zusammen bekommen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (7. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Wir wärs mit nem PCGH Fußballtreff?
> Bei so einer großen Community sollte man sogar genug Leute zusammen bekommen.



Finde ich gut. 

Noch wer aus der Hauptstadt?


----------



## Ruptet (7. April 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Finde ich gut.
> 
> Noch wer aus der Hauptstadt?



Ja ... aus Wien


----------



## Leob12 (7. April 2016)

Nichtmal aus dem Umkreis von Wien xD

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Red-Hood (8. April 2016)

Naja, man müsste vermutlich etwas halbwegs mittiges finden oder sich nach der Mehrzahl richten.
Rheinfire Power!


----------



## Kinguin (8. April 2016)

Bin in Fußball nicht sonderlich gut. ^^


----------



## mrmurphy007 (8. April 2016)

Torwärte und Verteidiger brauch es immer.


----------



## Red-Hood (8. April 2016)

Ich spiele nur im Sturm. 
Sofern jemand etwas antizipieren kann, mache ich auch gerne den 10er. Im Tor zähle ich -1.


----------



## Hardwell (8. April 2016)

Ist von euch jemand dieses Wochenende auf der Fibo?
Ich gehe nicht hin, einerseits ist mir Köln zu weg, außerdem hab ich keine lust auf die ganzen herumschreienden "Fitness-Hipster"


----------



## TammerID (8. April 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Ist von euch jemand dieses Wochenende auf der Fibo?
> Ich gehe nicht hin, einerseits ist mir Köln zu weg, außerdem hab ich keine lust auf die ganzen herumschreienden "Fitness-Hipster"



Fahren heute Abend nach Köln, aber auch nur weil wir Freikarten haben. (Hamburg - Köln)
Bin zum ersten mal da, mal sehen was mich da erwartet ^^


----------



## Kinguin (8. April 2016)

War noch nie auf der Fibo,hatte es oft überlegt aber letzten Endes keine Lust gehabt.Mir würden die meisten Leute dort auch wohl auf den Senkel gehen. ^^


----------



## taks (10. April 2016)

Hab Gestern mit Goblet Squats (Kniebeuge mit Kurzhantel) als Ergänzung zum Rudern angefangen.
Aber dieser Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln ist abartig


----------



## Hardwell (10. April 2016)

Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als einen richtig fiesen Muskelkater! 
Da weiß man dann wenigstens, dass man am Vortag etwas gemacht hat


----------



## Healrox (11. April 2016)

Fang grad mit Calsithenics an. Einserseits, weil ich es ganz witzig finde, andererseits, weil du hier in keine Muckibude unter 45€ kommst  - da geh ich lieber Abends aufn Spielplatz 

Aber da die ganze Grundmuskulatur um die Schultern zu kriegen, ist hart. Allein vom Kopfstand hab ich Muskelkater.


----------



## taks (12. April 2016)

Was macht ihr bei Muskelkater? Weiter trainieren oder Pause?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (12. April 2016)

Einfach im Rhythmus bleiben.


----------



## Ruptet (12. April 2016)

Ich trainiere nie in den Muskelkater rein, hält aber auch selten einer 3 Tage bis zur nächsten Einheit.


----------



## Red-Hood (12. April 2016)

Die meisten Muskelkater kommen durch ungewohnte Belastungen. Da muss es nicht einmal besonders intensiv sein.
Wenn man halbwegs trainiert ist, braucht es für einen Muskelkater durch Überlastung schon recht viel.


----------



## Ruptet (12. April 2016)

Damit wären wir dann wieder bei einer Frage, die ich viel zu oft höre "Ist Muskelkater ein Indikator für effektives Training und Muskelwachstum?" 

Definitv nein.


----------



## Red-Hood (12. April 2016)

So ist es auch. Muskelkater ist ein Indikator dafür, dass man untrainiert ist. (Im Bezug auf die Muskulatur, die bei der jeweiligen Übung belastet wird)
Fühlt sich auch ganz anders an als die normale Ermüdung nachm Training.


----------



## taks (12. April 2016)

Wegen Überlastung ist es bestimmt nicht. Ist das gleiche wie wenn man einmal im Jahr zu Spitzhacke und Schaufel greift und danach jeden Muskel spürt ^^
Dann versuch ichs heute Abend mal mit der nächsten Trainingseinheit


----------



## Healrox (13. April 2016)

Ja, werd heut auch wieder ran. Is definitiv ungewohnt, da ich ja grad erst angefangen habe.
Werde das nur von meiner Laufrunde entkoppeln, weil es sonst zu hart wird.
Mir ist nur aufgefallen, das die Trainingsbeschreibung von Calsisthenics etwas merkwürdig ist.
Im Endeffekt treibe ich mich jetzt regelmäßig abends auf Spielplätzen rum...


----------



## Hardwell (14. April 2016)

Abends sind dann wenigstens keine kleinen Kinder mehr da, sonst würde das auf Dauer verdächtig wirken


----------



## taks (14. April 2016)

Oder bei Regen. 
Bin gestern Abend bei strömendem Regen noch ne Runde laufen gegangen und hab keine Menschenseele getroffen. So wie es sein sollte


----------



## Hardwell (14. April 2016)

Ich war gestern Abend noch mit meinem Mountainbike unterwegs und bin auch vom Regen überrascht worden. Ich weiß nicht wann ich das letzte mal so dreckig geworden bin beim Rad fahren


----------



## Red-Hood (18. April 2016)

Fußball Saison ist eröffnet.
Jedes Jahr frage ich mich, wieso man sich das antut. Nirgendwo verletzt man sich schneller und doch hat man beim ersten guten Wetter bis zum letzten guten Wetter das Bedürfnis, das Runde ins Eckige zu transportieren.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (18. April 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Abends sind dann wenigstens keine kleinen Kinder mehr da, sonst würde das auf Dauer verdächtig wirken



Ja vor allem Kinder (egal ob altersmäßige große oder kleine Kinder) die sich Hormone reinballern und nicht wissen was sie tun aber die großen markieren. Das ist so salonfähig geworden mit dem stoffen, dass ich mir echt an den Kopf fassen muss. wieviele Menschen sich sowas antun.


----------



## Leob12 (18. April 2016)

Ich glaube darum ging es ihm nicht^^

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kinguin (18. April 2016)

Dass in der Szene, wo es vielen Leuten ums reine Geld geht, gestofft wird, ist nichts Neues. Aber junge Hobbysportler? Ist wohl eher , so denke ich, die  Ausnahme.
Und warum sollte man überhaupt als Hobbysportler zu irgendwelchen Mitteln ergreifen? Ich werde solche Leute nie verstehen.


----------



## taks (19. April 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Dass in der Szene, wo es vielen Leuten ums reine Geld geht, gestofft wird, ist nichts Neues. Aber junge Hobbysportler? Ist wohl eher , so denke ich, die  Ausnahme.
> Und warum sollte man überhaupt als Hobbysportler zu irgendwelchen Mitteln ergreifen? Ich werde solche Leute nie verstehen.



Ich "kenne" auch so ein paar Spezialisten. Sind knapp 20, werfen irgendwelches Zeug ein und sehen aus als würden ihre Muskeln gleich explodieren. Sind aber auch nicht die hellsten


----------



## Dyos83 (19. April 2016)

Ich geh seit einem Jahr regelmäßig 2-3 mal wöchentlich ins Fitnessstudio.  Die körperliche Veränderung in diesem Jahr ist schon immens, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf. Ich war davor der Inbegriff der Unsportlichkeit: zwar groß, aber auch total untrainiert und fest, aber auch nicht dick. Wenn ich mich jetzt so betrachte, bin ich eher drahtig. So Aussagen: "An dir ist nichts mehr dran" hör ich öfters ... auch von der Freundin *haha* ... ich sags mal, so war das auch nicht geplant, dass ich so viel abgenommen habe. Ich hab im Grunde auch nichts an meinen Ess-Gewohnheiten verändert. Laut Kalorienzähler müsste ich 2800 Kalorien am Tag essen um meinen Bedarf zu decken. Um Masse aufzubauen noch mehr ... so viel kann ich gar nicht am Tag "fressen" um das zu schaffen. Ich finde das eher frustrierend, als dass es mir momentan Spaß machen würde.


----------



## Red-Hood (19. April 2016)

Also mit etwas Hafer zum Frühstück und vorm Schlafen kommste dem Soll näher.


----------



## Dyos83 (19. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Also mit etwas Hafer zum Frühstück und vorm Schlafen kommste dem Soll näher.



Danke für den Tipp ... werde das mal versuchen. Ich finde das Thema Essen allgemein echt frustrierend. Also diese Ernährungspläne sind für mich so nicht durchführbar. Ich müsste im Endeffekt nur noch Eiweiß essen um das Ganze zu optimieren. Ab nem gewissen Punkt kommt man ohne gute Ernährung einfach auch nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Red-Hood (19. April 2016)

Man sagt ja nicht umsonst, dass die Ernährung ca. die Hälfte ausmacht.
Auf auf seine 120-160 Gramm Eiweiß kommt man eigentlich recht leicht. 60 Gramm hast durch nen Quark und dann bleibt gar nicht mehr so viel. Dann eben 200 Gramm Hafer oder mehr und etwas Fleisch.
Kannst tagsüber zwischendurch Nüsse essen oder so.

Ich nehm den Quark in Form eines Quarkshakes zu mir, weil ich ihn nicht essen mag. Morgens und am Abend eins.


----------



## Dyos83 (19. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Man sagt ja nicht umsonst, dass die Ernährung ca. die Hälfte ausmacht.
> Auf auf seine 120-160 Gramm Eiweiß kommt man eigentlich recht leicht. 60 Gramm hast durch nen Quark und dann bleibt gar nicht mehr so viel. Dann eben 200 Gramm Hafer oder mehr und etwas Fleisch.
> Kannst tagsüber zwischendurch Nüsse essen oder so.



Hafer-Quark-Kombi lässt die Muskeln sprießen ... gut zu wissen


----------



## Dustin91 (19. April 2016)

Ich finde rote Linsen auch recht lecker. 24g Eiweiß auf 100g. Mehr Eiweiß als z.B. Lachs


----------



## Ruptet (19. April 2016)

Wer vom dumpfen pumpen noch nicht ganz verroht ist und Quark nicht besonders lecker findet - die Flav Drops von MyProtein kann ich wirklich empfehlen 

@Dustin, die Werte von den Linsen hören sich umwerfend an, aber die haben doch ne Wertigkeit von weit unter 50, wenn ich mich nicht irre ?


----------



## Dustin91 (19. April 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Wer vom dumpfen pumpen noch nicht ganz verroht ist und Quark nicht besonders lecker findet - die Flav Drops von MyProtein kann ich wirklich empfehlen
> 
> @Dustin, die Werte von den Linsen hören sich umwerfend an, aber die haben doch ne Wertigkeit von weit unter 50, wenn ich mich nicht irre ?



Davon habe ich keine Ahnung


----------



## Red-Hood (19. April 2016)

Wertigkeit von 50 wäre arg wenig. Nach dem Kochen vielleicht?

Kaviar taugt mit 30% Eiweiß je nach Sort auch ganz gut.


----------



## Dyos83 (19. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Wertigkeit von 50 wäre arg wenig. Nach dem Kochen vielleicht?
> 
> Kaviar taugt mit 30% Eiweiß je nach Sort auch ganz gut.



Urgs nicht so meins ... dann doch lieber einen "knusprigen" Magerquark. Nach dem Training gibt es bei mir standardmäßig ein Whey.


----------



## Ruptet (19. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Wertigkeit von 50 wäre arg wenig. Nach dem Kochen vielleicht?
> 
> Kaviar taugt mit 30% Eiweiß je nach Sort auch ganz gut.



33 sind sogar nur 
Aber die Dinger isst man ja nicht pur sondern mischt, von daher kein Problem, solange die Mahlzeit insgesamt aufn guten Wert kommt.
Sollte man sich aber auch nicht zuviele Gedanken drum machen...einfach ausgewogen essen und das passt.


----------



## Red-Hood (19. April 2016)

Zur Not halt a Topf voll Erbsen, Bohnen und Linsen. Olles getrocknet und 500g. Dann hat a jeder genug. 
Die 10h Aufweichn nit vergessn!


----------



## Hardwell (21. April 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Wer vom dumpfen pumpen noch nicht ganz verroht ist und Quark nicht besonders lecker findet - die Flav Drops von MyProtein kann ich wirklich empfehlen
> 
> @Dustin, die Werte von den Linsen hören sich umwerfend an, aber die haben doch ne Wertigkeit von weit unter 50, wenn ich mich nicht irre ?



Was meinst du mit Wertigkeit, wie gut die Nährstoffe vom Körper aufgenommen werden können?


----------



## Red-Hood (21. April 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Wertigkeit, wie gut die Nährstoffe vom Körper aufgenommen werden können?


Jupp. Sojaprotein hat z.B. eine geringere Wertigkeit als Molke.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. April 2016)

Zum Sommer hin purzeln alle Pfunde wieder wie im Flug. Jeden zweiten Tag Fußball und dann isst man bei dem warmen Wetter automatisch weniger.
Abgesehen von meinem Quarkshake habe ich heute nur 2 Bananen gegessen. 

edit: Ups, sorry. Sollte kein Doublepost werden.


----------



## taks (22. April 2016)

Ich bin im Moment drei Mal in der Woche am Rudern, aber es geht kein Kilo runter. 
Sollte weniger essen und Bier trinken 

Hab mir Gestern aber noch ein Balanceboard gekauft um die Squads ein bisschen interessanter zu gestalten ^^


----------



## Ruptet (22. April 2016)

Wieviel Gewicht packst du denn drauf, wenn du das auf so nem Board machst ? Oder einfache Körpergewicht Kniebeugen ?
Ich stell mir das gefährlich vor, vorallem für den schönen Parkett hier


----------



## Red-Hood (22. April 2016)

Stand heute zufällig bei Metro auf so einem Teil, weil ich mir neue Gewichte gekauft hab.
Mit Gewichten würde ich darauf keine Kniebeugen machen. Als Gleichgewichtsübung kann es aber vielleicht nützlich sein.


----------



## taks (23. April 2016)

Mit Kurzhanteln, mit Langhanteln wäre mir das auch etwas zu gefährlich


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. April 2016)

Ich hol mein Eiweiß aus Gummibärchen raus- sind immerhin 6,9% !!

Aber ich würde mal gerne diesen Linseneintopf probieren, muss aber zugeben, dass ich weder weiß, wo man Linsen herbekommt noch wie man das dann kocht 

Irgendwas aus der Dose ist nicht so meins - irgendwelche Empfehlungen ? Am besten etwas, was ich mir im Handel a la Real oder Edeka kaufen kann


----------



## Dustin91 (26. April 2016)

Was für ein Linseneintopf? Linsen sind so simpel wie es nur geht.
Ein Teil rote Linsen, 3 Teile Wasser in einen Topf geben. Je nachdem wie viel Wasser du genommen hast, Brühepulver dazu. Aufkochen und, je nach Sorte, 10-20 Minuten bei niedriger bis mittlerer Hitze köcheln lassen. Fertig


----------



## Red-Hood (26. April 2016)

Linsen allein sind fad. Da müssen Zwiebeln und Möhren rein. Dazu noch Huhn oder Pute und Reis.


----------



## Dustin91 (26. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Linsen allein sind fad. Da müssen Zwiebeln und Möhren rein. Dazu noch Huhn oder Pute und Reis.



Ja, es gibt so viele Varianten. Ich habe auch schon Zwiebel, Knoblauch und Ingwer angebraten, dann die Linsen dazu und gekocht. Am Ende Thunfisch und Garam Masala rein. Das war seeeehr geil


----------



## Red-Hood (26. April 2016)

Jupp. Man kann da recht leicht variieren, sodass es jedes Mal anders schmeckt.

Nur nicht mit ner großen Krakauer drin. Das erinnert mich an die Bundeswehr.


----------



## taks (27. April 2016)

Man merke sich:
Bei einbeinigen Kniebeugen auf dem Balanceboard sollte in einem 2m Umkreis nichts im Weg stehen -.-


----------



## Red-Hood (27. April 2016)

Haha, jetzt musste ich ziemlich lachen. Is aber auch ne wahnsinnige Angelegenheit.


----------



## DarfVadder (1. Mai 2016)

Mit einem guten Gleichgewichtssin, und Körperbeherschung sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## taks (1. Mai 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> Mit einem guten Gleichgewichtssin, und Körperbeherschung sollte das kein Problem sein.



Dann weiss ich ja wieso es bei mir nicht so klappt ^^


----------



## Red-Hood (6. Mai 2016)

Weil mein unterer Rücken immer noch nicht komplett genesen ist, mache ich statt Kreuzheben nun diese Übung am Gerät, wo man sich vorne überneigt.
Also eher auf Wiederholungen statt auf Masse. Obwohl ich ein zusätzliches Kissen benutze, quetscht man sich damit an einer unangenehmen Stelle... Ich wünscht, ich wäre ein Mädchen. 
Jedenfalls fühlt sich der untere Rücken nach 200 Wiederholungen auch gut aufgepumpt an. Ich hoffe, das ist nicht kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Hardwell (7. Mai 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Weil mein unterer Rücken immer noch nicht komplett genesen ist, mache ich statt Kreuzheben nun diese Übung am Gerät, wo man sich vorne überneigt.
> Also eher auf Wiederholungen statt auf Masse. Obwohl ich ein zusätzliches Kissen benutze, quetscht man sich damit an einer unangenehmen Stelle... Ich wünscht, ich wäre ein Mädchen.
> Jedenfalls fühlt sich der untere Rücken nach 200 Wiederholungen auch gut aufgepumpt an. Ich hoffe, das ist nicht kontraproduktiv.



Du meinst Hyperextensions? Das Problem kenn ich, egal wie ich das Gerät einstelle irgenwas wird immer eingequestscht


----------



## Red-Hood (7. Mai 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Du meinst Hyperextensions? Das Problem kenn ich, egal wie ich das Gerät einstelle irgenwas wird immer eingequestscht


Ja. Wenn man ne gepolsterte Fahrradhose anzieht und zusätzlich n Kissen benutzt und alles gut richtet, dann geht es halbwegs.


----------



## Ruptet (7. Mai 2016)

Deswegen haben die guten Geräte zwei seperate Kissen und nicht ein durchgehendes ! 
Wirklich unangenehm die Dinger sonst


----------



## Red-Hood (7. Mai 2016)

Meins eben nicht.


----------



## Ruptet (7. Mai 2016)

Mein Homegym gibt auch nicht mehr her, deswegen kenn ichs 
Die Tage schreib ich mich aber wieder im Studio ein


----------



## Red-Hood (8. Mai 2016)

Im Sommer pumpe ich weniger als im Winter und mache dann eher draußen Sport.
Demnächst werde ich mit Schwertkampf anfangen.
Den Wiedereinstieg in den Amateurbereich im MMA kann ich nämlich vorerst vergessen. Bin irgendwie auch zu verletzungsanfällig geworden und werde wohl alt. 
Mensch, bin ich alt... in 30 Monaten werde ich 30 xD


----------



## Dyos83 (10. Mai 2016)

Ich hab hab mal recht viel gewogen, dann durch Fitness und Kraftsport recht viel abgenommen, zumindest von der Statur her. Mein Problem ist eben nun, dass ich zwar überall schlank bin ich aber dennoch noch nen "Schwabbel"-Bauch habe .... der zwar seit dem Training weniger geworden ist, aber halt noch vorhanden ist. Stört mich persönlich einfach ... bekomme ich das jetzt nur durch Ernährung weg? Oder reicht es vermehrt auf Ausdauer-Training zu gehen?


----------



## Red-Hood (10. Mai 2016)

Theoretisch ist beides möglich. Du brauchst nur ein Kaloriendefizit. Für welche Option du dich entscheidest, steht dir frei.

Dazu aus Wikipedia:
"Die Fettdepots des Unterhautfettgewebes werden hauptsächlich bei lange andauernden Belastungen geringer und mittlerer Intensität und bereits reduzierten Glykogenreserven genutzt, die Mobilisation setzt erst nach einer 15 bis 30-minütigen Belastungszeit ein. Der Ausdauertrainingszustand spielt hier eine große Rolle, da mit zunehmendem Leistungsniveau der Prozentsatz der Fettsäureverbrennung an der Energiebereitstellung ansteigt und somit Kohlenhydratdepots geschont werden."


----------



## turbosnake (10. Mai 2016)

Wirklich überzeugend klingt das aus der Wikipedia nicht, da dort keine Erklärung steht wieso das nun so sein soll.


----------



## Dyos83 (10. Mai 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wirklich überzeugend klingt das aus der Wikipedia nicht, da dort keine Erklärung steht wieso das nun so sein soll.



Mein Trainer meinte auch, dass das dann erst nach 30 Minuten Ausdauer möglich wäre. Wobei es da auch so ne Art Fett-Speicher gebe, an den selbst das beste Ausdauer-Training nicht packen würde. Wobei ich auch klar sagen muss, ich glaub dem Trainer nicht Alles. Irgendwie  sagt da auch jeder etwas Anderes


----------



## Red-Hood (10. Mai 2016)

Der Artikel zur Energiebereitstellung ist wesentlich länger. Es wird erst nach dieser Zeit auf Fettreserven zugegriffen, weil der Körper vorher auf Fett zur Bereitstellung verzichtet.
Da es hier aber ums Verbrennen des Fettes ging, habe ich nur den relevanten Teil zitiert.

Abgesehen davon spielt es gar keine Rolle, weshalb die Glykogenreserven bereits vermindert sein müssen.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Mai 2016)

Nach meinem Wissenstand baut der Körper das Fett dort ab wo es ihm am besten passt, darauf hat man also keinen Einfluss und damit er Fett abbaut muss man ein Kaloriendefizit haben.
Ebenso laufen die Stoffwechselprozesse in unserem Körper immer ab, unabhängig davon ob wir uns gerade bewegen oder nicht.
Ich denke die 30 Minuten beziehen sich eher auf die Effizienz des Muskels und nicht auf Fettabbau.
Ganz falsche ist die Annahme wohl nicht, aber im Hinblick auf Fettabbau nicht zielführend.

Zumindest die zweite Aussage ist  kompletter Unsinn, sofern man weniger kcal zu sich nimmt als man verbraucht sollte jedes überschüssige  Fett irgendwann verschwinden.



Red-Hood schrieb:


> . Es wird erst nach dieser Zeit auf Fettreserven zugegriffen, weil der Körper vorher auf Fett zur Bereitstellung verzichtet.


Und wieso sollte er das so tun und woher soll er seine Energie sonst bekommen?


> Da es hier aber ums Verbrennen des Fettes ging, habe ich nur den relevanten Teil zitiert.


Hier steht wieder was anderes http://www.dr-moosburger.at/pub/pub026.pdf
Was der Arzt dort erklärt klingt in meinen Augen plausibler, als die Erklärung aus der Wikipedia.
Man sollte aber auch eher den Nachbrenneffekt beachten, da der eine längere Wirkung hat als das Training.


----------



## Red-Hood (10. Mai 2016)

Sehr geehrter Herr,

was laberst du da eigentlich?



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte er das so tun und woher soll er seine Energie sonst bekommen?


Das zeigt doch bereits, dass du dich noch nie mit der Energiebereitstellung beschäftigt hast. 

Der Herr, den du zitierst, erklärt übrigens genau das gleiche!
Erst wenn der Glykogenspeicher geleert ist, wird hauptsächlich Fett verbrannt, was auch Sinn macht, weil es davon wesentlich mehr Reserven gibt, der Speicher also größer ist.
http://www.dr-moosburger.at/pub/pub023.pdf


----------



## turbosnake (10. Mai 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Der Herr, den du zitierst, erklärt übrigens genau das gleiche!
> Erst wenn der Glykogenspeicher geleert ist, wird hauptsächlich Fett verbrannt, was auch Sinn macht, weil es davon wesentlich mehr Reserven gibt, der Speicher also größer ist.
> http://www.dr-moosburger.at/pub/pub023.pdf



Seite 2:


> Beispiel Joggen: niedrige Belastungsintensität, das bedeutet aerobe Energiebereitstellung
> durch vornehmlich Fettverbrennung, egal, ob nur für 5 Minuten oder 2 Stunden (Dies
> vorweg für alle, die dem weitverbreiteten Irrglauben unterliegen, die Fettverbrennung würde
> erst nach einer halben Stunde einsetzen).


Der Fett_sotffwechsel_ hat nichts mit der Abnahme von Fett zutun, da man letzteres auch ohne Sport machen kann.



> Es ist aber nicht so, dass ohne Bewegung zunächst Körperproteine statt Fett abgebaut würden.
> Fett, genauer gesagt, Fettsäuren sind bei körperlicher Ruhe das vorrangige Substrat der
> Energiegewinnung, wie ich schon eingangs gesagt habe, und das rund um die Uhr.





> Ein Fettstoffwechseltraining
> (das ist der korrekte Terminus, nicht “Fettverbrennungstraining“) ist kein “Training zum Fettabbau“,
> wie es immer wieder vermittelt wird. Es ist ein extensives Ausdauertraining nach der
> Dauermethode, welches den Zweck hat, die muskuläre Energiebereitstellung unter langdauernder
> ...


http://www.dr-moosburger.at/pub/pub008.pdf

Jetzt erkläre mir nochmal wo er das Gleiche behauptet wie du, okay?


----------



## Dyos83 (11. Mai 2016)

Vermutlich ist es normal, dass man sich den in ganzen Jahren angefressenen "Wohlstandsbauch", nicht innerhalb von 2 Wochen  komplett verschwinden lassen kann. Schön wäre es  ... dennoch denke ich, dass es wohl mehr Sinn macht, das Krafttraining voran zu bringen. Dadurch steigert sich ja auch mein Gesamt-Bedarf.


----------



## Hardwell (11. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uk8GqOFYdEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2016)

Zu dem Thema kannst du x Trainer fragen und du hast x Antworten.

Das einfachste was sich bisher noch immer bewährt hat, ist mehr Kalorien zu verbrauchen als zu sich zu nehmen.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das einfachste was sich bisher noch immer bewährt hat, ist mehr Kalorien zu verbrauchen als zu sich zu nehmen.


Ist nicht nur die einfachste, sondern auch die einzige Methode die funktioniert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist nicht nur die einfachste, sondern auch die einzige Methode die funktioniert.



Man sollte manchmal seine Texte vorher noch mal lesen. Du hast natürlich absolut recht.


----------



## Ruptet (19. Mai 2016)

Es ist die einzige Methode und trotzdem lassen sich Millionen immernoch von der Industrie bescheißen mit ihren Wundermitteln, Wunderworkouts und was weiß ich... dabei ist es so simpel.
Ich seh in letzter Zeit in der Stadt immer öfter solche Läden die sagen "Nur dumme trainieren, mit 30 Minuten wöchentlich zum Traumkörper" auf ihren Wundermaschinen und die Läden sind voll bei astronomischen Preisen


----------



## taks (19. Mai 2016)

Die beste Aussage kommt immernoch vom WeightWatchers Erfinder: "Wenn unsere Produkte gut funktionieren würden, wäre ich nicht so reich wie ich es bin."

PS: Kreuzband überdehnt/angerissen


----------



## Leob12 (19. Mai 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Die beste Aussage kommt immernoch vom WeightWatchers Erfinder: "Wenn unsere Produkte gut funktionieren würden, wäre ich nicht so reich wie ich es bin."
> 
> PS: Kreuzband überdehnt/angerissen


Oje, für Besserung.
Bin gestern beim Basketball spielen auch umgeknickt auf Rollsplit -.- 
Zum Glück bin ich auch gleich als ganzer mit umgefallen, Knöchel schmerzt, aber nicht tragisch.


----------



## Hardwell (19. Mai 2016)

Ich mache seit dieser Woche selbst eine Diät mit einem Kaloriendefizit von ca. 600kcal pro Tag. 
Ist an der Aussage eingentlich was dran, dass bei einer niedrigen Kalorienzufuhr mit der Zeit der Stoffwechsel einschläft?
Wenn man im Internet danach sucht erhält man ja viele gegensätzliche Meinungen.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Mai 2016)

Nein.
Die Stoffwechselrate wird nur niedriger, da man weniger wiegt.


----------



## taks (19. Mai 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein.
> Die Stoffwechselrate wird nur niedriger, da man weniger wiegt.



Auch wenn der Gewichtsverlust nur vom Fettgewebe kommt? Das Fettgewebe benötigt ja eigentlich keine Energie.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2016)

Wie schafft ihr es denn mit dem Essen? 

Was essst ihr früh? 
Und wie macht ihr das auf Arbeit mit mittag? 
Was esst ihr abends?


----------



## taks (19. Mai 2016)

Frühstück: Nix (0kcal)
Mittag: Zwei Sandwich mit je etwa 400kcal (800kcal)
Abend: Normales Menu ~1000kcal (1000kcal)
Total: ~1800kcal
Macht denk ich etwa ein Minus von ~500kcal.

Dann kann man sich ohne schlechtes Gewissen noch zwei Bier gönnen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2016)

Naja aber Frühstück ist doch eher wichtiger als Abendbrot? 
Sollte man nicht eher gut zum Frühstück essen (Energie für den Tag) und Abends keine Kalorien mehr?


Mein Problem ist, ich gehe zwar ins Fittie aber werde nicht dünner (also ich verliere kaum Fett) weil ich einfach zu gern esse. 
Ich kriege es einfach nicht hin, also Kopftechnisch. 
Wie schafft man das? Dazu kommt, ich bin wirklich faul was essen machen angeht. 
Gesundes (kalorienfreies/reduziertes) Essen erfordert ja meist auch das man ein bisschen Zeit in der Küche opfert. Da habe ich vor der Arbeit (gegen 6:20) kein Bock und nach der Arbeit (18 oder 19Uhr) ebenfalls nicht. 
Dabei wäre es wohl so einfach, wenn man sich gut ernährt.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Mai 2016)

Habe dasselbe Problem. Außerdem bin ich momentan gehandicapt was Fettabbau betrifft. Laufen geht nicht und Radfahren ist vom Wetter abhängig. 
Ich müsste halt über den Tag verteilt mehr essen. Da bleibts aber meist bei Bananen und Äpfeln. 
Ich könnte wieder mit Freeletics anfangen, leider habe ich auch da gemerkt dass so ein Programm auf (fast) nüchternem Magen nach ein paar Stunden Uni und Zugfahrt (momentan pendel ich noch, bis Juni jedenfalls). Da fehlt mir einfach die Zeit gut zu kochen, da ich noch lernen muss und so weiter. Aber demnächst fallen ja viele Stunden an Fahrzeit weg die ich besser nutzen kann.

Irgendwelche einfachen Speisen/Snacks die satt machen und ich nicht nach 2 Stunden wieder hungrig bin? 
Billig wär natürlich auch noch fein ^^


----------



## taks (19. Mai 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja aber Frühstück ist doch eher wichtiger als Abendbrot?
> Sollte man nicht eher gut zum Frühstück essen (Energie für den Tag) und Abends keine Kalorien mehr?
> 
> Mein Problem ist, ich gehe zwar ins Fittie aber werde nicht dünner (also ich verliere kaum Fett) weil ich einfach zu gern esse.
> ...



Ich hab nicht behauptet dass es gesund/gut ist ^^

Wenn du viel Essen willst und wenig zunehmen musst du eben Gemüse nehmen.
Z.B.:
*Salat: *250g Tomate (50kcal), 500g Salatgurke (100kcal), 200g Feta (500kcal), Dressing (~150kcal)
Zubereitungszeit ~10min, Masse: 950g, hat 800kcal und du hast sicherlich keinen Hunger mehr für den restlichen Tag ^^
*Gemüsepfanne: *400g Zucchini (80kcal), 400g Paprika (160kcal), 200g Putenfleisch (400kcal), weitere Kleinkram (150kcal)
Zubereitungszeit ~20min, Masse: 1kg, hat 800kcal und sollte auch für ne Weile den Hunger unterdrücken

Tipp: Wenn man grössere Mengen kocht kann man mehrmals davon essen, was die durchschnittliche Zubereitungszeit um einiges verkleinert.


----------



## Ruptet (19. Mai 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja aber Frühstück ist doch eher wichtiger als Abendbrot?
> Sollte man nicht eher gut zum Frühstück essen (Energie für den Tag) und Abends keine Kalorien mehr?
> 
> 
> ...


Was machst du im Center ? Stemmen oder Cardio - stemmen ansich, vielleicht noch mit zu langen Pausen, verbrennt kaum was.
Deine Zeit ist wirklich arg begrenzt, da hilft nur vorkochen, wenn die Kantine nichts anständiges hergibt in der Arbeit.

Frühstück ganz simpel 70g Haferflocken + 30g gut schmeckende Cornflakes (Je nachdem wir egal dir Geschmack ist, kannst auch 100g Haferflocken ohne gut schmeckendes nehmen) + ne Banane + paar Nüsse in 300ml Milch.
Mittag kann auch ganz simpel aussehen - 300g brauner Reis + 300g Gemüse + 100-200g Fisch/Huhn oder was anderes Proteinreiches und ganz wichtig - immer Würzen, sonst schmeckts nicht. (In Maßen)
Reis koche ich zB. immer vor, so hält sich das Essen machen immer unter 30 min.

Am Ende kommt es nur drauf an ob du im Überschuss oder Defizit bist, also deinen Grund/Gesamtumsatz ausrechnen und vielleicht mal einen Tag mitrechnen was du so isst um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen.


----------



## Red-Hood (19. Mai 2016)

70g Haferflocken ist aber arg wenig zum Frühstück. 

Da ich im Bezug auf Frühstückszubereitung auch eher faul bin, kommen 500g Magerquark, 200g Haferflocken, etwas Kakaopulver und Milch plus Wasser in den Shaker. Das ergibt 2 gute Shakes und alles, was man für den Start braucht.
Dazu esse ich meistens eine Banane und ein kleines Stückchen 99% Kakao Schokolade von Lindt.


----------



## Ruptet (19. Mai 2016)

Bioschnitzel will scheinbar abnehmen, deswegen - das Frühstück hat dann schon seine ~600kcal und geht leicht runter.

Son Shake ist immer gut, aber frühs will ich mir das wirklich nicht geben. Zum Abendessen gibts immer 300ml Milch + 250g Quark + Früchte in einem Shake um mir noch bisschen Eiweiß zu holen.


----------



## Red-Hood (19. Mai 2016)

Was man trinken kann, geht am schnellsten runter. 
Als Morgenmuffel generell nicht so der Frühstücksgenießer.

Man könnte den Shake ja auch so anpassen, dass es zum Abnehmen passt. Etwas weniger Hafer und nur 250g Quark und dazu zerkleinerte Banane. 
Abgesehen vom Geschmack ist Essen eigentlich die totale Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Was machst du im Center ? Stemmen oder Cardio - stemmen ansich, vielleicht noch mit zu langen Pausen, verbrennt kaum was.



Also ich mache an manchen Tagen 45min Crosstrainer und an manchen ein Fitnessplan, wo viele Muskelgruppen gefordert werden. Also ich trainiere dann eben 3 oder 4 Sätze mit jeweils 12-15 Wiederholungen mit kurzen Pausen und dann gehts an die nächste Übung. Mein Fitnesstrainer hat das erstellt mit der Priorität auf abnehmen. Er meinte umso mehr Muskelgruppen gefordert werden, umso mehr verbrennt man zusätzlich. Weil Muskelaufbau wohl besser Kalorien verbraucht als Cardio wurde mir gesagt.  

Gehe 3x die Woche ins Fitti zu jeweils 1-1,5h.  



Ruptet schrieb:


> Deine Zeit ist wirklich arg begrenzt, da hilft nur vorkochen, wenn die Kantine nichts anständiges hergibt in der Arbeit.



Naja auf Arbeit haben wir ne Mikrowelle. Das wars, wir holen meistens essen vom Chinesen, vom Fleischer oder Döner. 
Ist halt die einzige "Hauptmahlzeit", da meinte mein Trainer ist auch okay, soll halt abends bewusst (Gemüse, Eier, Fisch etc) essen. 
Nen Kühlschrank haben wir nicht, also siehts schlecht mit Mittag mitbringen aus. 




Ruptet schrieb:


> Frühstück ganz simpel 70g Haferflocken + 30g gut schmeckende Cornflakes (Je nachdem wir egal dir Geschmack ist, kannst auch 100g Haferflocken ohne gut schmeckendes nehmen) + ne Banane + paar Nüsse in 300ml Milch.



Das könnte ich in der Tat noch umsetzen. Momentan esse ich Brot (Vollkorn) oder Brötchen zum Frühstück. Mit Haferflocken lässt sich da Zeit und Kalorien sparen. 



Ruptet schrieb:


> Am Ende kommt es nur drauf an ob du im Überschuss oder Defizit bist, also deinen Grund/Gesamtumsatz ausrechnen und vielleicht mal einen Tag mitrechnen was du so isst um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen.



Und wie macht ihr das an den Tagen ohne Sport? 
Ich habe halt ein Bürojob. Da verbrennt man ja fast nichts. 
Was setzt da ein 24Jähriger Körper beim rumsitzen an Kalorien um?


----------



## turbosnake (19. Mai 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Gewichtsverlust nur vom Fettgewebe kommt? Das Fettgewebe benötigt ja eigentlich keine Energie.


Ja, aber das Fettgewebe braucht beim Rumtragen auf jeden Fall Energie.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja aber Frühstück ist doch eher wichtiger als Abendbrot?
> Sollte man nicht eher gut zum Frühstück essen (Energie für den Tag) und Abends keine Kalorien mehr?


Grundsätzlich ist erstmal die Gesamte Kalorienaufnahme entscheidend, wie man die verteilt ist relativ egal.





> Gesundes (kalorienfreies/reduziertes) Essen erfordert ja meist auch das man ein bisschen Zeit in der Küche opfert. Da habe ich vor der Arbeit (gegen 6:20) kein Bock und nach der Arbeit (18 oder 19Uhr) ebenfalls nicht.
> Dabei wäre es wohl so einfach, wenn man sich gut ernährt.


Vorbereiten, dann geht es in solchen Situationen schneller.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und wie macht ihr das an den Tagen ohne Sport?
> Ich habe halt ein Bürojob. Da verbrennt man ja fast nichts.
> Was setzt da ein 24Jähriger Körper beim rumsitzen an Kalorien um?


Ohne Gewicht und Größe kann man das nicht sagen.
Hier Kalorienbedarf berechnen: Abnehmen / Muskelaufbau Formel sind Formeln, damit kann man es selber ausrechnen.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Mai 2016)

Ich kann auch mit 2 Dönern am Tag abnehmen, gesund ist es aber nicht. 
Das Problem von Bioschnitzel kenne ich zu gut, esse auch gerne und viel. Abnehmen kann ich dennoch vorausgesetzt, ich esse das Richtige. Aber da wird man ums Essen vorbereiten nicht drum herum kommen. ^^ Ich würde zudem vor dem Schlafen gehen die KH runterschrauben bzw sogar ganz weglassen, und eben sehr eiweißlastig essen.

Der tägliche Kalorienbedarf ist auch nur grob zu berechnen, schau natürlich auf die Waage bzw viel besser in den Spiegel. Dann siehst du gut, ob sich was tut, und passe dementsprechend das Ganze an. Ich selbst hab aber meine Kalorien nie großartig gezählt, einfach auf den Körper achten reichte. ^^


----------



## mrmurphy007 (20. Mai 2016)

Wie sieht es denn bei euch mit Protein-Shakes o.ä. aus? Worauf muss man beim Kauf achten? Wo kann man sich informieren? Was sind eure Favoriten? Habe mir noch nie welche geholt und stehe dementsprechend ratlos da


----------



## Ruptet (20. Mai 2016)

Impact Whey Protein (Eiweisspulver) Kaufen | Myprotein.de
FlavDrops Kaufen | Myprotein.de

Ich hol mir immer das Geschmacksneutrale und dazu Flav Drops  - mit ihren regelmäßigen Angeboten zu wirklich unschlagbaren Preisen und qualitativ auf der Höhe.
Ab und zu krieg ich davon einen leicht aufgeblähten Bauch, aber das hatte ich bei ESN etc. auch.

Mehr als 20€/kg muss man wirklich nicht ausgeben.
MyProtein ist teilweise sogar unter 10€/kg wenn man sich die 5kg holt.

Sollte halt wirklich ne Ergänzung bleiben und nicht deine Hauptproteinquelle.


----------



## Red-Hood (20. Mai 2016)

Myprotein. de? Voll dat Hipster-Zeugs. Willst du etwa nackt besser aussehen und aufs Cover von Men's Health? 

Hier: Von Männern für Männer. ESN IsoWhey Hardcore 1   g - Andro-Shop


----------



## Ruptet (20. Mai 2016)

Früher auch ausschließlich ESN, aber ich bin jung und muss aufs Geld schauen !


----------



## Soul-Spirit (20. Mai 2016)

Ich benutze seit kurzen ESN und ich finde es super, klare Empfehlung.
Das Pulver löst sich super auf und es sind mehr Protein enthalten als in Shakes die noch Vitamine und andere Sachen beinhalten.
Auch wenn nur geringfügig mehr, manche wollen aber die zusätzlichen Vitamine. Bringt aber relativ wenig meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. Mai 2016)

Soul-Spirit schrieb:


> Ich benutze seit kurzen ESN und ich finde es super, klare Empfehlung.
> Das Pulver löst sich super auf und es sind mehr Protein enthalten als in Shakes die noch Vitamine und andere Sachen beinhalten.
> Auch wenn nur geringfügig mehr, manche wollen aber die zusätzlichen Vitamine. Bringt aber relativ wenig meiner Meinung nach.


Diese chemisch hergestellten Vitamine sind sowieso totaler Müll. Ich nehme immer natural vom Geschmack, da dort weniger unnötige Aromen und mehr Eiweiß drin ist.
Wenn man unbedingt will, kann man auch etwas Kakao oder Marmelade in den Shake tun.

Habe seit heute ein Zwicken in der rechten Schulter. Glaube, etwas zu wenig Magnesium zu mir genommen. 
Ok, weder Banane noch 99% Schoki gegessen. Krass, dass ein einziger Tag da schon reichen kann.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Mai 2016)

Korrelation ungleich Kausalität.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Mai 2016)

Oder einfach eine blöde Bewegung gemacht...


----------



## Red-Hood (23. Mai 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Oder einfach eine blöde Bewegung gemacht...


Die Belastung war schon größer. Training und dazu 1000l Wasser gepumpt und die kranken Äste am Kirschbaum abgeschnitten.
An eine falsche oder schmerzhafte Bewegung kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern. War nach der Einnahme von Banane und Magnesium aber relativ schnell weg, sodass ich ich schon denke, dass es daran lag.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Mai 2016)

Nimm das nächste Mal 70% Schokolade und glaub ganz fest daran, dann wird es auch helfen xD
Es braucht nichtmal ne falsche Bewegung sein, sondern einfach nur eine ungewöhnliche. Dann kanns schon mal zwicken. Ist aber auch meist nicht tragisch.


----------



## Red-Hood (23. Mai 2016)

Kakao enthält viel Magnesium, ebenso wie Bananen.
Wo sich jeder Depp sonst die ganze Zeit an seinem hochwissenschaftlich geprägten Meinungsbild festhält, ist es hier auf einmal ein Phantasiekonstrukt und Aberglaube. 
Liegt natürlich fern, dass größere Aktivität zu einem größeren Bedarf führt und die nicht ideale Ernährung an dem Tag dazu beigetragen hat.

Die Schokolade hat übrigens 99% Kakao. Wenn schon, denn schon.


----------



## taks (24. Mai 2016)

So, heute mal wieder auf Rudergerät gesessen. 
Erstaunlicherweise schmerzt das Knie beim Rudern weniger als beim laufen. 
Evtl. sind die Bänder weniger belastet durch die "geraden" Bewegungen beim Rudern


----------



## Red-Hood (24. Mai 2016)

Im Gegensatz zum Laufen hast du beim Rudern ja keine Stöße, die aufs Knie wirken und durch die Schwerkraft verstärkt werden.
Dass die Belastung deswegen geringer ist, kann echt gut möglich sein.

Kam bei mir auch schon vor, dass ich beim Laufen schmerzen hatte, die man weder bei Kniebeugen, noch beim Radfahren hat.


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte während dem Wachstum viele Schmerzen in den Knien, bei stärkeren Belastungen.
Interessanter ist, dass ich diese nicht beim Radfahren oder ähnlichem habe, daher fahre ich auch liebend gerne Fahrrad.

Ich gehe jetzt seit paar Wochen Aktiv ins Fitnesstudio und wollte mal fragen ob jemand Tipps oder ähnliches hat, wegen der Ernährung und allem.
Wie oft sollte man pro Woche gehen?


----------



## Leob12 (24. Mai 2016)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Ich hatte während dem Wachstum viele Schmerzen in den Knien, bei stärkeren Belastungen.
> Interessanter ist, dass ich diese nicht beim Radfahren oder ähnlichem habe, daher fahre ich auch liebend gerne Fahrrad.
> 
> Ich gehe jetzt seit paar Wochen Aktiv ins Fitnesstudio und wollte mal fragen ob jemand Tipps oder ähnliches hat, wegen der Ernährung und allem.
> Wie oft sollte man pro Woche gehen?


Klar schmerzt es beim Radfahren weniger, es wird ja nicht so belastet


----------



## Kinguin (24. Mai 2016)

@ meik 
3-4 mal sollten es schon sein. Und Ernährung ist halt davon abhängig, was du erreichen willst (Abnehmen/Aufbauen?). Grundsätzlich könnte man schon mal sagen viel Eiweiß, komplexe KH und gute Fette. ^^


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Mai 2016)

bin die letzten Wochen immer 3 mal hin pro Woche, werde dann wohl versuchen bis zu 4 mal zu gehen 

Ich bin eher an das Aufbauen gerichtet, da ich mit meinem Gewicht nicht wirklich abnehmen möchte 

Bei den Eiweißen,  sollte ich zum Aufbau vielleicht Nahrungsergänzungen in Betracht ziehen? An sich esse ich alles was mir unter die Nase kommt.


----------



## Kinguin (24. Mai 2016)

Na solange es nicht nur Fastfood und diverse Süßigkeiten sind, ist das schon mal gut. ^^
Persönlich denke ich nicht, dass man Eiweißshakes dringend braucht, grade als Anfänger. Wenn man sich vernünftig ernährt, sollte man auch so seinen täglichen Eiweißbedarf decken können. Dazu noch hart trainieren, und dann solltest du nach paar Monaten schon die ersten Erfolge sehen. 

Hast du denn schon vorher irgendwas an Sport gemacht?


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Mai 2016)

Es ist nicht ausschließlich Fast food oder Süßigkeiten, meine oma kocht oft  aber trotzdem ess ich des öfteren Süßes.
Ich nehme halt garnicht zu durch Essen, egal was und das Stock sein soll auch irgendwann ein Ende haben 


Einen Sport in einem Verein oder so nicht, aber ich fahre oft Fahrrad und habe Zuhause regelmäßig "trainiert", also Liegestütze, mit Kurzhanteln usw.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (24. Mai 2016)

Mann muss sich auch mal was gönnen ^^


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2016)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Ich nehme halt garnicht zu durch Essen, egal was und das Stock sein soll auch irgendwann ein Ende haben


Dann ist nicht mehr als du verbrauchst, allerdings kannst du so auch keine Muskeln aufbauen.


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Mai 2016)

Nein ich bin ja nicht zu Fett, ich bin viel zu dürr und möchte Masse bekommen, deswegen esse ich so viel ich kann/will oder?


----------



## Leob12 (24. Mai 2016)

Wenn es das falsche Essen ist dann bringts herzlich wenig^^


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Mai 2016)

Was sollte ich den essen  

Liegt eher an einem zu guten Stoffwechsel, wurde schon mit vielen Ärzten überprüft und bestätigt..
Mehr Masse bekomme ich nur durch Muskeln aufbauen, zu was mir auch einige Ärzte geraten haben.

Also was an Essen würdet ihr empfehlen um zuzunehmen?


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Mai 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wenn es das falsche Essen ist dann bringts herzlich wenig^^



Bitte nicht schon wieder so ein Schwachsinn....
Es ist im Prinzip simpel: Wenn man zunehmen will, mehr Kalorien essen als man verbraucht. Wenn man abnehmen will, weniger zuführen als verbrauchen.
Die Makros sind im Grunde erst Mal egal, wenn man keine Ambitionen in Richtung Bodybuilding hat. Und selbst die stopfen in der Massephase auch manchmal einfach rein auf was sie Bock haben.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2016)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Nein ich bin ja nicht zu Fett, ich bin viel zu dürr und möchte Masse bekommen, deswegen esse ich so viel ich kann/will oder?


Am besten Olivenöl oder sowas.
Was du isst ist völlig egal, nur halt mehr als du verbrauchst  und ausreichen Eiweiß zum Muskelaufbau.



meik19081999 schrieb:


> Was sollte ich den essen


Alles.



> Liegt eher an einem zu guten Stoffwechsel, wurde schon mit vielen Ärzten überprüft und bestätigt..


Und wie viel macht das aus? Was für ein Grundumsatz hast du,  wie groß bist  und wie viel wiegst du?
Afaik gibt es da keinen großen Unterschiede und die bekannten Formeln passen für alle.



> Mehr Masse bekomme ich nur durch Muskeln aufbauen, zu was mir auch einige Ärzte geraten haben.


Nein, mehr Masse bekommst du auch wenn du mehr isst als du verbrauchst, nur will das Fett keiner haben und es sollte auch keiner der nicht untergewichtig ist es darauf anlegen.


> Also was an Essen würdet ihr empfehlen um zuzunehmen?


Das was du willst und tracke mal einfach wie viele kcal du am Tag aufnimmst.


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Mai 2016)

Was empfehtl ihr für genug Eiweiße für den Tag?

1,94m und 65kg

Schwer zu tracken, bei selbst gekochten Sachen von meiner Oma wo alles Mögliche drinnen ist  Ich nehme aber mehr kcal pro Tag auf, als ich durschnittlich verbrauche


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2016)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Was empfehtl ihr für genug Eiweiße für den Tag?


Eier.
Sonst sollen wohl auch Haferflocken und Magerquark ganz gut seien, wobei ich keinen Magerquark mag.



> 1,94m und 65kg


Grundumsatz =  (10 x Gewicht in kg) + (6,25 x Größe in cm) – (5 x Alter) + 5

Mit dem Alter aus deinem Profil ergibt sich   (10 x 65 + (6,25 x 194) – (5 x 1) + 5 = 1787,5 kcal, als Grundumsatz, wenn man jetzt 3x Training zu Grunde legt muss man das ganze mit 1,375 multiplizieren.
Dann landet man bei 2457 kcal die du an einem Trainingstag verbrauchst, aber du musst mehr Essen.
Die Formel stimmt nicht genau, aber liefert den besten Wert.
Wobei mir dein Gewicht sehr wenig vorkommt, aber ich weiß nicht ob es Untergewicht ist..


> Schwer zu tracken, bei selbst gekochten Sachen von meiner Oma wo alles Mögliche drinnen ist


Einen auf neugierig machen was da alles reinkommt und abschätzen oder sie hat Rezepte.
Anders kommt man da nicht hinter und ganz genau bekommst du es eh nie hin.



> Ich nehme aber mehr kcal pro Tag auf, als ich durschnittlich verbrauche


Dann würdest du zunehmen, aber du tust das nicht, sonst würde dein Gewicht steigen
Du musst also einfach mehr essen.
 Und hier besteht auch eine Kausalität zur Korrelation, erklärbar durch den Energieerhaltungssatz.


----------



## Kinguin (24. Mai 2016)

Eiweiß = Eier, Magerquark, Fisch, Fleisch, Milchprodukte, Nüsse,  usw  Es ist im Grunde recht einfach sein Eiweißgehalt abzudecken.
Zunehmen? Viel Reis, Nudeln und Haferflocken, und ansonsten gilt auch viel Wasser trinken. 
Und vergiss nicht, auch wenn Ernährung sehr viel aus macht, du musst auch deinen Muskeln im Training treffen, nur so setzt du Wachstumsreize. Nur ins Studio und paar Gewichte zu heben, wird dir auch nichts bringen. 

PS: Wenn du schon saubere Liegestütze, Klimmzüge usw drauf hast, dann hast du schon mal eine gute Basis.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Mai 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder so ein Schwachsinn....
> Es ist im Prinzip simpel: Wenn man zunehmen will, mehr Kalorien essen als man verbraucht. Wenn man abnehmen will, weniger zuführen als verbrauchen.
> Die Makros sind im Grunde erst Mal egal, wenn man keine Ambitionen in Richtung Bodybuilding hat. Und selbst die stopfen in der Massephase auch manchmal einfach rein auf was sie Bock haben.


Und wenn man dann nur Pizza oder anderes Junkfood isst, dann bringt es natürlich ganz viel. Einerseits ist es ungesund, und andererseits wächst der Bauch gleich mit.


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Mai 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Eier.
> Sonst sollen wohl auch Haferflocken und Magerquark ganz gut seien, wobei ich keinen Magerquark mag.



Werde ich mir alles mal anschauen 


turbosnake schrieb:


> Eier.
> Grundumsatz =  (10 x Gewicht in kg) + (6,25 x Größe in cm) – (5 x Alter) + 5
> 
> Mit dem Alter aus deinem Profil ergibt sich   (10 x 65 + (6,25 x 194) – (5 x 1) + 5 = 1787,5 kcal, als Grundumsatz, wenn man jetzt 3x Training zu Grunde legt muss man das ganze mit 1,375 multiplizieren.
> ...



Ja mein Gewicht geht in Richtung Untergewicht, ist aber noch knapp drüber, liegt an meinem schnellen Wachstum.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Einen auf neugierig machen was da alles reinkommt und abschätzen oder sie hat Rezepte.
> Anders kommt man da nicht hinter und ganz genau bekommst du es eh nie hin.



Es wird ohne Rezepte gekocht, aber ich versuche mal etwas herauszufinden 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann würdest du zunehmen, aber du tust das nicht, sonst würde dein Gewicht steigen
> Du musst also einfach mehr essen.
> Und hier besteht auch eine Kausalität zur Korrelation, erklärbar durch den Energieerhaltungssatz.




Die Energie die gebraucht wird, wird aus der Nahrung bei der Verdauung entzogen und der Rest verlässt meinen Körper unangetastet 
Aber ja ich versuche so viel wie möglich zu essen.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Eiweiß = Eier, Magerquark, Fisch, Fleisch, Milchprodukte, Nüsse,  usw  Es ist im Grunde recht einfach sein Eiweißgehalt abzudecken.
> Zunehmen? Viel Reis, Nudeln und Haferflocken, und ansonsten gilt auch viel Wasser trinken.
> Und vergiss nicht, auch wenn Ernährung sehr viel aus macht, du musst auch deinen Muskeln im Training treffen, nur so setzt du Wachstumsreize. Nur ins Studio und paar Gewichte zu heben, wird dir auch nichts bringen.
> 
> PS: Wenn du schon saubere Liegestütze, Klimmzüge usw drauf hast, dann hast du schon mal eine gute Basis.



Danke für das Nennen der aufgezählten Speisen 
Pro Tag trinke ich mindestens 3l, an Tagen mit Sport bis zu 5l, größtenteils Wasser.

Ja, habe ja durch diese erst bemerkt, dass ich durch Muskeln aufbauen an Masse gewinnen kann.

Ungesund ja, Bauch wachsen nein


----------



## taks (24. Mai 2016)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Bauch wachsen nein



Warte noch 15 Jahre


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und wenn man dann nur Pizza oder anderes Junkfood isst, dann bringt es natürlich ganz viel. Einerseits ist es ungesund, und andererseits wächst der Bauch gleich mit.


Was ist an einer (Thun)fisch-Pizza eigentlich so ungesund?
Sie hat viele Kohlenhydrate, aber sonst?


meik19081999 schrieb:


> Es wird ohne Rezepte gekocht, aber ich versuche mal etwas herauszufinden


Meistens geht sowas eher nach Gefühlt, war fast kklar.





> Die Energie die gebraucht wird, wird aus der Nahrung bei der Verdauung entzogen und der Rest verlässt meinen Körper unangetastet


Nein, der Körper nimmt alles auf was er kriegen kann, da wird nichts überflüssiges ausgeschieden.
Sonst hätte er keine Möglichkeit für Kälteperioden vorzusorgen, da er in denen weniger Nahrung findet und dann vom eingelagerten Fett profitieren kann.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Mai 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist an einer (Thun)fisch-Pizza eigentlich so ungesund?
> Sie hat viele Kohlenhydrate, aber sonst?
> 
> Meistens geht sowas eher nach Gefühlt, war fast kklar.
> ...


Eine fertige Thunfischpizza aus dem Kühlregal?


----------



## Offset (24. Mai 2016)

Mich wundert es, dass ihn noch keiner nach seinem Trainingsplan gefragt hat. Ist ja bei einem Anfänger auch nicht gerade unwichtig.


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Mai 2016)

Kein exakter Plan vorhanden


----------



## mrmurphy007 (24. Mai 2016)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Kein exakter Plan vorhanden



Das ist schlecht. Je mehr Planung, Ordnung, Ziele und Exceltabellen du hast, desto besser.


----------



## Red-Hood (24. Mai 2016)

Anfangs die größten Muskelgruppen und so wenig isoliert wie möglich trainieren.
Falls du in einem gescheiten Fitnessstudio angemeldet bist, solltest du dort einfach einen Trainer ansprechen. Die helfen dir gerne dabei.
Achja, Freihantel geht immer vor irgendwelchen geführten Geräten.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Eine fertige Thunfischpizza aus dem Kühlregal?


Vom Lieferdienst oder Italiener.



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Achja, Freihantel geht immer vor irgendwelchen geführten Geräten.


Sofern man die korrekte Technik über den kompletten Umfang durchführen kann.


----------



## Kinguin (24. Mai 2016)

@ meik
Als Ergänzung noch zu Red Hoods Aussage, Ganzkörperplan reicht zu Beginn absolut aus. Sowas wie einen 4er Split braucht man als Anfänger einfach noch nicht. Und was oft vergesssen wird, Dehnen und richtiges Warmmachen sollte auch beachtet werden. Zu guter letzt, ziehe bitte auf jeden Fall die komplexen Kohlenhydrate in Haferflocken, Vollkornprodukten, usw vor. Sowas wie Weißmehl ist mal nicht verkehrt, und du scheinst sowieso jemand zu sein, der nur schwer zu nimmt. Trotzdem sind ersteres die "guten" Kohlenhydrate, welche dein Körper braucht.  Denke das Wichtigste wurde gesagt, jetzt zählt nur noch der eiserne Wille. 

PS: Wenn du Zeit bzw Spaß an sowas hast, versuche auch mal für dich selbst zu kochen. Mach ich auch gerne, muss man halt nur vorher paar gute Rezepte raussuchen. ^^


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Mai 2016)

Der Trainer meinte, ich solle mich im Geräte bereich aufhalten, welcher für die größten Muskelgruppen gedacht ist.
Auf korrekte Ausführung achte ich immer 
Zudem meinte er, ich solle meinen Körper erst an die Last gewöhnen und in ein paar wochen dann mit Hanteln anfangen.

Am Anfang fahre ich 15min auf so einem Fitnessfahrrad zum aufwärmen, anschließend wie du genannt hast dehnen.

Ich esse eigentlich jeden morgen Haferflocken, mal mit paar Früchten mal so.

Wille habe ich genug, da ich lange genug ein Spargel war/bin 

Habe bis jetzt noch nicht viel gekocht oder so, da es immer von jemanden übernommen wird, kannst aber gerne mal was vorschlagen, werde mich mal versuchen 

Danke an alle für die Tipps


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Als Ergänzung noch zu Red Hoods Aussage, Ganzkörperplan reicht zu Beginn absolut aus. Sowas wie einen 4er Split braucht man als Anfänger einfach noch nicht. Und was oft vergesssen wird, Dehnen und richtiges Warmmachen sollte auch beachtet werden.


Afaik ist das mit dem Dehnen auch überholt.


----------



## Red-Hood (24. Mai 2016)

Dehnen verbessert die Mobilität der Muskulatur. Das kann nicht überholt sein.
Fremder Kot kann wirksamer sein als Antibiotika - Aus aller Welt - Hamburger Abendblatt


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2016)

Dein Link ist falsch




> Es gibt Sportarten, bei denen das Dehnen vorher sogar kontraproduktiv sein kann", sagt Ingo Froböse, Professor am Institut für Bewegungstherapie und bewegungsorientierte Prävention und Rehabilitation der Deutschen Sporthochschule Köln. Etwa bei Fußball oder anderen Aktivitäten, bei denen Schnellkraft gefragt ist. Auch bei Maximalbelastungen wie Gewichtheben sieht Froböse den gedehnten Muskel eher geschwächt.





> Fürs Krafttraining empfiehlt Freiwald, zum Aufwärmen die Bewegung ohne Gewichte oder mit kleiner Last auszuführen. "Die Knorpel, die Muskel-Sehnen und die Sehnen-Muskelübergänge machen meistens die Probleme, damit werden sie geschmeidig gemacht und sind dann gut vorbereitet."


Dehnen beim Sport – da sind sich selbst Experten nicht einig - DIE WELT

Ging mir auch mehr um den Zeitpunkt, also das es vor dem Training Pflicht ist.


----------



## Ruptet (25. Mai 2016)

Dehnen ist aufjedenfall ne gute Sache, völlig egal obs dem Muskelaufbau hilft oder nicht ... es ist beeindruckend wie beweglich man sein kann, wenn man es durchzieht.

Gebe aber zu dass ich auch viel zu faul dazu bin, ich dehne nur am Beintag weil ich da sowieso Mobilitäts Übungen für die Squats mit einbaue = 2x die Woche und es hilft mir wirklich enorm.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Mai 2016)

Also vorher dehnen, kann man, muss man aber nicht. Danach würde ich es schon machen. Oder generell regelmäßig, zum Beispiel nach dem Aufstehen. Schadet jedenfalls nicht, solange man es nicht übertreibt^^


----------



## Red-Hood (30. Mai 2016)

Was n schreckliches Wetter. Man schwitzt bei der kleinsten Bewegung und alles ist unter Wasser.
Grad mal 4 Sätze Liegestütze gemacht und man kann mich auswringen.


----------



## taks (30. Mai 2016)

Morgens gehts zumindest bei uns recht gut, ohne alles voll zu schwitzen. 
Aber ich esse und trinke im Moment einfach zuviel. Nehme trotz drei mal Ausdauertraining in der Woche zu -.-

Wobei ich ja auch noch zwei Wochen pausieren musste.


----------



## Red-Hood (30. Mai 2016)

Habe grad auch 94kg Kampfgewicht erreicht. Allerdings machten Liegestütze und Klimmzüge nie mehr Spaß, da ich die Weste immer noch verwende.


----------



## Ruptet (19. Juni 2016)

Wurde heute von einer Freundin zum Yoga gezerrt, sie wollte die Probestunde nicht alleine machen .... muss sagen das macht mehr Spaß als das Pumpen 
Leider kein Ersatz dazu


----------



## Kinguin (21. Juni 2016)

Kraftsport ist imo auf Dauer ziemlich langweilig, aus diesem Grund mache ich es nur als Zusatz (halt die Grundübungen) für andere Sportarten wie MMA. ^^ Parcour würde ich gerne mal richtig in Angriff nehmen, auch wenn es aktuell noch nicht geht. Hat damit eigentlich jemand hier Erfahrung ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Juni 2016)

Wenn du Parkour machst, auf jeden Fall immer jemand dabei haben der das filmt. 
Parkour-Fails sind immer lustig anzusehen  

Und man sollte eine gute Zahnzusatzversicherung haben


----------



## Red-Hood (5. Juli 2016)

Mein Boxsack ist gestern nach längerer Trainingseinheit von der Kellerdecke gekracht, gerade dann, wo mir eine neue Tritt-Schlagkombination eingefallen ist.
So wie ein Wunder, es machte bumm bumm und du warst da!

Merke aber schon, dass ich zugunsten der Masse und Kraft etwas an Beweglichkeit eingebüßt habe.
Das Schienbein macht am Kirschbaum auch Fortschritte. Jetzt, wo er erkrankt ist, muss ich auf ihn auch keine Rücksicht mehr nehmen.
Ist dann nur etwas komisch, wenn meine Nachbarn mir dabei zusehen. Als Japaner sollten die dafür aber Verständnis haben.


----------



## Hardwell (5. Juli 2016)

Was soll das bringen, das Schienbein andauernd gegen einen Baum zu hauen?
Außer ein paar blaue Flecken


----------



## meik19081999 (5. Juli 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Was soll das bringen, das Schienbein andauernd gegen einen Baum zu hauen?
> Außer ein paar blaue Flecken


Das machen Kickboxer oft, dadurch entstehen im Knochen Mikrorisse, welche dann wieder verheilen und somit den Knochen verstärken.

Also kurzgefasst eine Verstärkung des Schienbeinknochens.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Juli 2016)

Na ich bleib wohl lieber bei dem Boxsack. ^^


----------



## Ruptet (12. Juli 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Was soll das bringen, das Schienbein andauernd gegen einen Baum zu hauen?
> Außer ein paar blaue Flecken



If it hurts, it works 

Geht am Freitag nach Kroatien ... ich hoffe Fitnesscenter sind dort gut vertreten sonst ist der Urlaub im Arsch....letzten Urlaub musste ich mir richtige Brocken aus dem tiefen Meer fischen damit ich mich zumindest in Form halten kann mit Squats, Schulterdrücken, Curls und dem ganzen Zeug.


----------



## Red-Hood (18. Juli 2016)

Ja, der Urlaub ist natürlich für den Arsch, wenn man mal 1-2 Wochen nicht pumpt. Gehts noch, mein lieber Ösi? 
Die Zeitspanne ist viel zu kurz, als dass man da einen Kraftverlust verspürte. So eine Ruhephase kann produktiver als Training sein.

Am besten direkt mit 20 Kilo Steinen Kugelstoßen üben. ^^
Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich die Belastung auch brauche, weil es einfach Spaß macht. Um viel mehr geht es mir manchmal gar nicht.
Auf Spaß verzichtet man natürlich ungern, sofern er auch positive Effekte mit sich bringt.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5WpXw_0UU8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Jean Claude Van Damme ist zurück


----------



## Red-Hood (18. Juli 2016)

Der Beste von allen!
Leider spielt er nicht die Hauptrolle. Freue mich aber auf den Film. Ob der überhaupt in die Kinos kommt?


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2016)

Schätze mal auch das der nicht ins Kino kommt.
Genauso wie "Ip Man 3".


----------



## Red-Hood (24. Juli 2016)

Von wegen Schönwetter-Sportler... keiner will bei dem ausgezeichneten Wetter mit zum Bolzer.


----------



## Ruptet (25. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ja, der Urlaub ist natürlich für den Arsch, wenn man mal 1-2 Wochen nicht pumpt. Gehts noch, mein lieber Ösi?
> Die Zeitspanne ist viel zu kurz, als dass man da einen Kraftverlust verspürte. So eine Ruhephase kann produktiver als Training sein.
> 
> Am besten direkt mit 20 Kilo Steinen Kugelstoßen üben. ^^
> ...



Ich selbst halte es nicht aus, wenn man den ganzen Tag am Strand liegt und den restlichen Tag auch nicht wirklich was tut.
Diesmal blieb mir der Stein erspart, ein Fitnessstudio war "nur" 2,5km Fußweg von mir entfernt 

Also mir gehts auch darum was zu tun und nicht unbedingt darum pumpen zu gehen, weil ich Angst habe die Muskeln könnten flöten gehen.


----------



## Red-Hood (26. Juli 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ich selbst halte es nicht aus, wenn man den ganzen Tag am Strand liegt und den restlichen Tag auch nicht wirklich was tut.
> Diesmal blieb mir der Stein erspart, ein Fitnessstudio war "nur" 2,5km Fußweg von mir entfernt
> 
> Also mir gehts auch darum was zu tun und nicht unbedingt darum pumpen zu gehen, weil ich Angst habe die Muskeln könnten flöten gehen.


Die Angst ist bei 2 Wochen allerdings unbegründet. Da sinkt das Leistungsniveau nicht einmal wirklich. 
War der Urlaub denn wenigstens schön? Die 2,5 km kann man ja wunderbar zum Warmlaufen nutzen. 

Möchte diesen Sommer noch ein paar Tage mit meiner Gewichtsweste in die Alpen fahren. Obwohl ich nicht wirklich städtisch wohne, ist die Anwesenheit von Bergen noch einmal etwas ganz anderes. Da geht einem das Herz auf. 
Ne Wanderung durch eine Wüste (Negev) steht auch noch auf der To-do-Liste, aber momentan ist mir das Risiko zu groß, dass man von Wahnsinnigen abgestochen wird.


----------



## Hardwell (26. Juli 2016)

Dann nimm doch einfach anstatt der Gewichtsweste eine Kugelsichere Weste


----------



## Red-Hood (26. Juli 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch einfach anstatt der Gewichtsweste eine Kugelsichere Weste


Die Gewichte der Weste sind aus Eisen. Da kommt schon keine Kugel durch, sofern man nicht an den Platten vorbei schießt.


----------



## Ruptet (26. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Die Angst ist bei 2 Wochen allerdings unbegründet. Da sinkt das Leistungsniveau nicht einmal wirklich.
> War der Urlaub denn wenigstens schön? Die 2,5 km kann man ja wunderbar zum Warmlaufen nutzen.
> 
> Möchte diesen Sommer noch ein paar Tage mit meiner Gewichtsweste in die Alpen fahren. Obwohl ich nicht wirklich städtisch wohne, ist die Anwesenheit von Bergen noch einmal etwas ganz anderes. Da geht einem das Herz auf.
> Ne Wanderung durch eine Wüste (Negev) steht auch noch auf der To-do-Liste, aber momentan ist mir das Risiko zu groß, dass man von Wahnsinnigen abgestochen wird.



Kraft ist schon flöten gegangen, aber das liegt daran dass ich im Ausland durchgehend nicht meine anpeilten kcal erreiche sondern immer deutlich drunter bin.
1 kg abgenommen, tut der Definition gut, Kraft ein wenig runter aber das ist nach dem ersten gescheiten Essen wieder da.

Warmlaufen ist gut...bei 36° im Schatten gabs auf diesem Weg genau garkeinen Schatten, es war im Grunde ein Lauf gegen den Sonnenbrand 
Aber ja war schon schön, auch wenn ich Crikvenica nicht mehr besuchen werde ... das hoch gelobte "Tourismuszentrum" war es dann doch nicht, zumindest viele Bekanntschaften gemacht .... gefühlte 80% Deutsche und Österreicher 

In die Berge würde ich auch verdammt gerne, aber da zieht leider keiner mit


----------



## Red-Hood (27. Juli 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> In die Berge würde ich auch verdammt gerne, aber da zieht leider keiner mit


Deswegen werde ich das auch alleine machen. Da muss man auf niemanden warten und kann sich besser konzentrieren oder entspannen, wenn man oben is.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IkkL-bAH8H4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Manchmal heissen dickere Arme alleine nicht das jemand kräftiger ist.


----------



## Red-Hood (31. Juli 2016)

Ich denke, bei gleichem Körperfettgehalt würde man sehen, dass der Herr auf der rechten Seite stärkere Arme hat.
Allerdings macht Technik im Armdrücken extrem viel aus. Die stärkeren Unterarme hat der Rechte auf jeden Fall. 


Dicke Arme bedeuten zunächst einmal gar nichts. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHKmYCCX4_w


edit:
Muss beim Training am Boxsack leichte Handschuhe tragen. War heute über eine Stunde beim Schlagtraining dran und habe mir die komplette Haut abgeschürft.
Bemerkte ich erst, als das Blut schon den Boxsack runter lief. Hatte mich komplett eingesaut. ^^


----------



## Red-Hood (5. August 2016)

Wie viel Fleisch esst ihr eigentlich pro Woche?
Rotes Fleisch konsumiere ich kaum mehr. An Geflügel komme ich aber bestimmt auf 2 kg pro Woche. Wäre an den Werten der anderen Sportler hier zum Vergleich interessiert.


----------



## Dustin91 (5. August 2016)

Ich bin zwar kein Sportler, aber ich esse auch gerne Fleisch 
Zum Frühstück Kochschinken oder Wienerle (aber nicht jeden Tag, da ich nicht jeden Tag frühstücke), Mittags was es so in der Mensa gibt (Pute, Huhn, Rind, Schwein) und Abends oft viel Salat mit ner Dose Thunfisch.
Ich würde sagen, dass ich, wenn ich in der Mensa esse, mehr rotes Fleisch esse, als wenn ich daheim koche.
Daheim koche ich auch eher mit Huhn oder Fisch. Fleisch gibt es aber eigentlich fast jeden Tag. Manchmal wenig (nur ne Scheibe etc.) und manchmal halt auch 400g Huhn auf einmal 

Wenn ich ins Steakhaus gehe, verdrücke ich aber auch gerne mal 300-400g Rind.
Genauso wenn ich Chili con Carne mache. Da kommt auch Rind rein.


----------



## Hardwell (6. August 2016)

Ich habe mittlerweile  meinen Fleischkonsum auf ca. 600-800g pro Woche reduziert. Dafür kauf ich mir nur noch Fleisch aus ökologischer Tierhaltung  vom Bio Bauern. Qualität vor Quantität
Früher hab ich auch ca. 2kg pro Woche gegessen.


----------



## Red-Hood (6. August 2016)

@ Dustin
Kein Frühstück? Schrecklich! 
Rotes Fleisch soll ja eher ungesund sein. Habe den Konsum deswegen etwas runtergeschraubt. Fisch mag ich auch.
Da morgen gegrillt wird, werden da auch gute 500-800g Fleisch verzehrt.  Aber das ist ja nich so oft.

@ Hardwell
Ja, Qualität ist schon wichtig. Irgendwie muss man seinen Eiweißbedarf dann doch decken. Ohne die tägliche Portion Fleisch wird das schwierig.


----------



## Dustin91 (6. August 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> @ Dustin
> Kein Frühstück? Schrecklich!
> Rotes Fleisch soll ja eher ungesund sein. Habe den Konsum deswegen etwas runtergeschraubt. Fisch mag ich auch.
> Da morgen gegrillt wird, werden da auch gute 500-800g Fleisch verzehrt.  Aber das ist ja nich so oft.



Wenn ich bis 11 schlafe, dann gibt es halt gleich um 12 Mittagessen  Du kannst es aber auch Frühstück nennen, wenn du Frühstück so definierst, dass es die erste Mahlzeit des Tages ist. 

Wenn die Klausurenphase wieder rum ist, fange ich damit nochmal an:

The Real Bruce Wayne Revealed: The Power of Intermittent Fasting (4k) - YouTube

Habe intermittierendes Fasten schon mal zwei Wochen durchgezogen und auch zwei Kilo abgenommen.
Man hat die ersten paar Tage zwar brutal Hunger, aber man gewöhnt sich dran und irgendwann merkt man wirklich, wie träge es eigentlich macht, wenn man isst.
Das Coole daran war auch, dass man dann innerhalb von 6h 2000 Kalorien in sich reinstopfen konnte


----------



## Red-Hood (6. August 2016)

Ein so aufwendig gemachtes Video und dann so schlechte Curls. 

Wenn man genug verbrennt, kann man sowieso essen wie man möchte. Im letzten Jahr habe ich innerhalb von einem Monat 8 kg im Rahmen der Wettkampfvorbereitung verloren.
Es gibt da zig Methoden, aber am Ende macht es immer die Disziplin. Egal, ob Ernährung, Studium oder Training. 

edit: Wasn das fürn Krampf hier mit dem Forum?

Stichwort Training: Die Kumpels gehen saufen und ich gehe nun laufen.


----------



## Kinguin (14. August 2016)

Wien ist schon eine schöne Stadt, Urlaub hinter mir  und allein für die Outdoor Sport Plätze (Trainingspark Donauinsel, Roten Berg usw)  gibt es einen großen Pluspunkt. ^^ Wobei meine Kumpels zu faul dafür waren und ich leider noch zu eingeschränkt in der Bewegung. -.-


----------



## azzih (14. August 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> @ Dustin
> Kein Frühstück? Schrecklich!
> Rotes Fleisch soll ja eher ungesund sein. Habe den Konsum deswegen etwas runtergeschraubt. Fisch mag ich auch.
> Da morgen gegrillt wird, werden da auch gute 500-800g Fleisch verzehrt.  Aber das ist ja nich so oft.
> ...



Rotes Fleisch ist nicht per se ungesund gibt da mittlerweile genug Studien zu. Kauf einfach mageres Fleisch und achte auf ne generell ausgewogene Ernährung. Bei Hähnchen und Pute hast du nämlich das Problem , dass die aus Massentierhaltung kommen und stark mit Antibiotika belastet sind. Und gibt ja noch genug andere Proteinquellen neben Fleisch: Hülsenfrüchte, Eier, Milchprodukte, Fisch etc. Selbst die Beilagen wie Kartoffeln und Reis enthalten Aminosäuren die der Körper speichert.


----------



## Red-Hood (14. August 2016)

@ Kingu

Coole Sache! Irgendwie fährt dies Jahr jeder nach Wien. 

@ azzih

Ich bezog mich damit nur auf die Studie, die besagt, dass damit das Darmkrebsrisiko zunimmt. Zu sehr würde ich das auch nicht beherzen.
Mittlerweile gibt es zu jeder Studie einen Gegenentwurf und die Filterung von Informationen wird schwierig. Deine Anmerkung zu Pute und Hähnchen stimmen natürlich.
Selbstverständlich gibt es genug andere Eiweißquellen und dennoch wird es ohne Fleisch oder Fisch schwierig. Halte mich an meinen Ernährungsplan und habe das schon berücksichtigt.
Wenn man dann auch auf die biologische Wertigkeit der Proteine achtet, sieht es bei den pflanzlichen nicht mehr ganz so gut aus. Ohne Kombination geht es aber nicht.

edit:
Heute wird Fußball gespielt. Samt meiner Wenigkeit konnte ich 3 Leute organisieren.  Es ist übrigens Sonntag.


----------



## azzih (14. August 2016)

Biologische Wertigkeit kannste komplett streichen, weil viel zu praxisfremd. Man nimmt ja nicht über Tage nur eine einzige Proteinquelle zu sich, der Körper hat immer ein Pool von Aminosäuren mit denen er Mängel ergänzen kann und Aminosäurenbilanzen ausgleicht. Es spielt schlicht keine Rolle ob deine Proteinquelle nun ein paar mehr Prozente in der biologischen Wertigkeit hat oder nicht. Und ohne Fisch und Fleisch geht durchaus, gibt ja doch mittlerweile ne ganze Reihe an Sportlern und sogar Bodybuildern die vegetarisch und vegan leben, man muss halt nur tendentiell noch mehr auf die Ernährung achten.


----------



## Red-Hood (14. August 2016)

Als so irrelevant erachte ich die gar nicht, da es nicht nur um 2-3 % geht.
Ja, die Geschichten über vegetarische und vegane Bodybuildern sind seit ein paar Jahren im Umlauf. Es lässt sich bei den derzeitigen Ernährungstrends gut vermarkten.
Wenn ich kein Fleisch esse, werde ich nicht satt. Über den Geschmack will ich da gar nicht erst reden. 

Fußball war übrigens gut. Schöner Tag.


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. August 2016)

Diese Vegane Fitness- YouTuber sind auf testo und Preisen ihr Ernährung.
Auf die sollte man eh nicht zu 100% hören.


----------



## Dustin91 (14. August 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Diese Vegane Fitness- YouTuber sind auf testo und Preisen ihr Ernährung.
> Auf die sollte man eh nicht zu 100% hören.



Gibt es überhaupt Fitness-Youtuber auf die man zu 100% hören kann?


----------



## Red-Hood (14. August 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt Fitness-Youtuber auf die man zu 100% hören kann?


Ich kann mit den Ratgebern auf youtube nix anfangen.
Da wären aber Bibis Bobopalace und die Krasabitche. Die bringen wirklich wertigen Content. 

Wenn es um Ernährung oder Technik geht, finde ich klassische Literatur immer noch am wertvollsten. Youtube is diesbezüglich nur ne Modeerscheinung, die sich eher an Jugendliche richtet und ansprechender präsentiert wird. Bücher sind doch voll out.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. August 2016)

Eben haben die Lungen beim Rudern blockiert. Konnte sie nicht mehr komplett mit Luft befüllen, da es extrem schmerzte. Machte natürlich trotzdem normal weiter, bis ich merkte, dass die Luft so nicht reicht... Dann bin ich vom Rudergerät gekippt.

Was war da los?
Als ich wieder zu mir gekommen bin, konnte ich das Training doch normal beenden.


----------



## Boarder1312 (21. August 2016)

Vorsicht.
Lunge kann zusammen fallen. bei meiner Mutter ist es passiert. Durch ne starke Bronchitis.
Sie kann nun 30% des Lungenvolumens nicht mehr nutzen.

Es kann aber auch nur ne Reizung der Bronchien gewesen sein, durch überanstrengung.
hatte ich mal beim Fussball. nach 2min im Spiel und einem starken sprint.

Wenn es erneut auftritt, ab zum Arzt.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (22. August 2016)

Ich trainiere derzeit zwar nicht, aber ist mit im Sportunterricht passiert.
Erstmal, ja, auch ein Raucher kann sportlich sein 

Erst hab ich 4x den 100er Sprint gemacht und n bisschen Weitsprung.
Kurz durchgeschnauft und dann den 1000 Meter lauf. Normal ist das kein Problem für mich. Aber da ich Astmah habe wenn ich krank war und eine ziemlich miese Bronchitis die Woche vorher hatte bin ich bei 300-400 Meter langsam ins schwächeln gekommen. Nach den 800 Metern hats mich dann hingelegt. Einfach zusammen geklappt.

Nichts schlimmes, hatte ja nur kurz nen Blackout. Aufgestanden, Lehrer direkt zu mir gekommen, alles ok. Durfte dann aber nichts mehr machen. Schade eigentlich, war einer der wenigen Tage an denen ich richtig Lust auf Bewegung hatte.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. August 2016)

Ich war schon sehr lange nicht mehr erkältet, rauche nicht, ernähre mich gesund und mache mich vor dem Training immer warm.
Kann das im Zusammenhang mit der aufgenommenen Flüssigkeit stehen? Glaube, ich habe gestern zu wenig getrunken.

Bin jetzt aber neugierig, ob das heute noch einmal auftritt. Falls ja, stimmt auch jeden Fall etwas nicht oder man wird mit Ende 27 einfach alt. 
Später dann eine Stunde intensives Training am Boxsack.


----------



## Boarder1312 (22. August 2016)

Vieles trinken ist wichtig. 
Vielleicht hatten dir Bronchien was verrückt gespielt. VerschlepptE Grippe mal gehabt?

Wenn es erneut auftritt,  dann ab zum Arzt.
Sowas kann auch vom Herz kommen.
Aber das kann man schlecht von hier aus diagnostizieren. Wenn Ohnmacht mit im Spiel war, bzw kreoslaufzusammenbruch, dann solltest du das generell mal abchecken lassen. Vielleicht BewegungEKG und Blutdruckchecken lassen.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. August 2016)

Verschleppt habe ich vor mehreren Jahren mal was. Heute verlief beim Training alles nach Gewohnheit.

Ich hoffe, das war eine Ausnahme.
Jetzt bin ich allerdings müde. Kurzes Nickerchen...


----------



## Boarder1312 (22. August 2016)

Solltest du öfters erschöpft sein, auch nach leichten Anstrengungen, bei der Arbeit und das schon seit längerer Zeit, solltest du zum Arzt mal gehen.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. August 2016)

Keine Sorge, bin ich nicht und wenn, dann nur nach intensiver Betätigung.


----------



## Boarder1312 (22. August 2016)

Dann ist ja gut.


----------



## Red-Hood (15. September 2016)

Ist hier zwar nicht so ganz richtig, aber vielleicht kann mir trotzdem jemand helfen.

Ein Kollege meines Vaters hat einen Fitness-Tracker, den er auf der Arbeit nutzt. Wir haben uns darüber unterhalten und ich meinte, ich könnte ihm sowas zum Geburtstag schenken. Nach anfänglichem Desinteresse würde er jetzt doch gerne wissen, wie weit er täglich in der Firma rumläuft. Schrittzähler, bei dem man die ungefähre Länge eines Schrittes eingeben kann, wäre die wichtigste Funktion. GPS muss nicht sein, da das in Gebäuden nicht funktioniert.
Kennt sich jemand hier ein kleines bisschen aus und kann mir etwas empfehlen?

Habe bisher höchstens meine Radtouren per sports-tracker aufzeichnen lassen.

edit:
Glaube, ich bin fündig geworden. Nutzt die jemand vielleicht auch zufällig?
Garmin vivoactive HR Sport GPS-Smartwatch (integrierte Herzfrequenzmessung am Handgelenk, diverse Sport Apps): Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

Toll, jetzt will ich mir auch so ein Teil kaufen...


----------



## taks (15. September 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ist hier zwar nicht so ganz richtig, aber vielleicht kann mir trotzdem jemand helfen.



Stand mal vor der selben Frage, hab dann den 'i-gotU POD-30' gefunden  (aber trotzdem nie gekauft).


----------



## Red-Hood (15. September 2016)

Ich werde vermutlich die Smartwatch (vívoactive HR Sport) von Garmin kaufen. Sie sieht vernünftig aus und hat genug Funktionen, die sowieso nicht genutzt werden.


----------



## Red-Hood (29. September 2016)

Neuer Trainingsplan steht.

Jetzt muss nur noch die Wade kurieren und die Zerrung des linken Gesäßmuskels weg.
Komme bei Tritten mittlerweile wieder über 1,90 aus dem Stand. Das sind mindestens 12 cm mehr als meine eigene Größe. 
Vom Spagat bin ich aber immer noch etwas entfernt.


----------



## Offset (29. September 2016)

Den thread gibts ja auch noch
Hab mich jetzt endlich auch mal im Fitnessstudio angemeldet.

Was haltet ihr davon, entgegen dem Mainstream, die Arme nicht extra zu trainieren? Ich mache nur Kniebeugen, Kreuzheben, Bankdrücken, Schulterdrücken und Latzug. Hatte auch bisher immer schön Muskelkater.


----------



## Red-Hood (29. September 2016)

Die Unterarme würde ich immer extra trainieren, weil es später bei großen Gewichten von Vorteil ist, wenn man sie gut festhalten kann.
Bei den Oberarmen geht es eigentlich immer nur um ästhetische Gründe. Die wichtigsten Übungen hast du drin. Sieht gut aus!
Man sollte Lat am Anfang durch Klimmzüge ersetzen.


----------



## Ruptet (29. September 2016)

Als Anfänger passt das schon, da haben die Arme noch nicht Priorität  Beim GK-Plan sowieso nicht, aber wenn du willst kannst du natürlich noch eine Iso für Bizeps/Trizeps einbauen.
Unterarme trainiere ich nicht immer, aber doch regelmäßig - je nach Bauchgefühl und ob sie noch funktionsfähig sind nach einem schweren Rücken/Bizeps Tag.

Wenn du 5-8 saubere Klimmzüge schaffst, würde ich Klimmzüge machen - wenn nicht, dann beim Latzug bleiben.
Oder hast du in deinem Studio diese Klimmzugmaschine ?

Jedenfalls super, dass du als Anfänger auch mit einem Anfängerplan anfängst und nicht - wie leider viele andere - gleich mit einem 5er Split.


----------



## Offset (29. September 2016)

Ich werde einfach mal schauen, wie sich das mit meinen Unterarmen entwickelt. Auf Klimmzüge werde ich denke aber umsteigen, ein paar saubere bekomm ich da schon hin. 

Bei einem Split wäre ich glaube gestorben, das war so schon eine komplette Reizüberflutung . Wird aber zum Glück langsam besser.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. September 2016)

Von Klimmzügen bekomme ich immer fiesen Bauchmuskelkater, das nervt ziemlich!


----------



## leaf348 (30. September 2016)

Ich mache sehr gerne Klimmzüge. Eigentlich meine Lieblingsübung.
Habe nun aber schon seit längerer Zeit Schmerzen im linken Ellbogen an der Innenseite wenn ich welche mache.
Kennt das jemand von euch? Gibt's da Abhilfe?


----------



## Red-Hood (30. September 2016)

Gelenkschmerzen kommen oft durch ungewohnte oder übermäßige Belastung.


----------



## leaf348 (30. September 2016)

Und gehen wie wieder weg?


----------



## Red-Hood (30. September 2016)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Und gehen wie wieder weg?


Entweder mit der Zeit oder "fragen Sie Ihren Arzt". 
Ich bekomme jedes Jahr im Frühjahr und im Herbst für 6-8 Wochen Knieschmerzen. Bisher konnte mir kein Arzt die Ursache nennen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (30. September 2016)

Trainiere zwar nicht mehr, aber versuche in der Schule in der Pause immer paar Klimmzüge zu machen. Mit dem Handrücken zu mir gerichtet. Ich liebe Museklkater irgendwie 
Ist ein gutes Gefühl. Wobei ich letzten Monat so schlimmen hatte das ich nicht mal aufstehen konnte aus dem Bett.


----------



## Hardwell (2. Oktober 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Entweder mit der Zeit oder "fragen Sie Ihren Arzt".
> Ich bekomme jedes Jahr im Frühjahr und im Herbst für 6-8 Wochen Knieschmerzen. Bisher konnte mir kein Arzt die Ursache nennen.



Das Problem mit den Knieschmerzen habe ich auch gerade wieder.
Ich bekomme die auch jedes Jahr so in Richtung Sommerende-Herbstanfang.
Ich war zwar deswegen noch nicht beim Arzt aber bei mir liegt das glaube ich an einer Überbelastung. 
Im Sommer fahre ich zusätzlich zum Fitnessstudio noch viel Fahrrad und gehe abundzu auch noch laufen. Ab Oktober wenn es dann wieder Richtung Winter geht, wird das dann wieder weniger und die Schmerzen gehen dann auch wieder von selbst weg.


----------



## Leob12 (11. November 2016)

So, ich spiele seit gut 2 Wochen damit mich bei einem Studio anzumelden (FitInn in Österreich), da ich zuhause absolut zu wenig mache und mittlerweile halbwegs außer Form bin und es mich doch leicht schockiert hat wie sehr ich seit meinem Umzug abgebaut und an den falschen Stellen aufgebaut habe. 
Gibts da irgendwelche Anfängertipps? Bisher war ich nie in öffentlichen Fitnessstudios, außer in Kraftkammern bei unserem Bundesheer^^ 

Meine Überlegung warum ich mich anmelde ist einfach folgende: Ich mache zuhause einfach zu wenig, aber ich werde angespornt wenn ich andere beim Sport sehe^^ Klingt doof, aber zumindest beim Radfahren oder Laufen habe ich meist versucht den Abstand zu halten oder einfach zu überholen. Was jetzt nicht heißen soll das ich meine Grenzen nicht kenne, aber sagen wir mal ein paar Extra-Prozent kann ich dann schon aus mir herausholen. Den Ansporn habe ich zuhause einfach nicht.


----------



## Ruptet (12. November 2016)

Du warst kein Wiener oder ? Sonst könnt ich dich auf eine Studiotour mitnehmen und dir alles relevante zeigen...wichtig ist vorallem, dass dir jemand die Übungsausführung zeigt, damit du von Anfang an mit optimalem Training durchstarten kannst und gesund bleibst.

Ich vermute mal Englisch ist für dich kein Problem ? Denn die guten YouTube Kanäle sind so ziemlich alles außer deutsch.
Bankdrücken:
HOW to Bench Press Properly: For Strength, Size and Function (Benchpress Correct Technique) - YouTube
How to Bench Press - YouTube
Überkopfdrücken:
"How To" OVERHEAD PRESS - YouTube
How To Overhead Press : Body Lean - YouTube
Kniebeugen:
Untamed Strength: "How To" SQUAT - High bar/Low bar - YouTube
Kreuzheben:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1IGeJEXpF4

Und jetzt habe ich keine Zeit mehr und muss weiter 
Da Fehlt noch bisschen was, aber bevor man ins Gym geht, wäre es wirklich gut, wenn man sich davor schon ein wenig Wissen aneignet und in etwa weiß, was man machen muss und nicht einfach ins Nasse geworfen wird.

Als Anfänger, je nach Kraft/Masse die du bereits hast, ist ein Ganzkörper Plan das beste, um ein brauchbares Fundament aufzubauen.
Das heißt, dass du dich auf die "Big-Three" Grundübungen konzentrieren wirst - Bankdrücken, Kniebeugen, Kreuzheben und als Zusatz Langhantelrudern/Überkopfdrücken/Klimmzüge etc.
Auf Isolationsübungen kann man am Anfang verzichten, weil durch diese Übungen sowieso alles wächst.

Gib in Google "Team Andro Anfängerplan" ein, dann findest du direkt eine Sammlung an Plänen.


----------



## Leob12 (12. November 2016)

Nö, Grazer^^ 

Aber danke schonmal, werde mich mal ein bisschen einlesen.


----------



## Ruptet (22. November 2016)

Und wie siehst aus Leob ? Hast dich angemeldet


----------



## Leob12 (22. November 2016)

Noch nicht, hatte noch keine Zeit, schätze aber diese Woche noch. Ein Freund arbeitet im nächsten Fitinn, und da werde ich vorbeischauen wenn er arbeitet.


----------



## BlackAcetal (7. Februar 2017)

Ich bin seit gestern stolzes Mitglied eines Fitness Clubs. 
Am Anfang hab ich mich ziemlich unsicher gefühlt weil da fast nur die durchtrainierten Superman's rumgelaufen sind und ich stiefel da mit meinen 67.5kg auf 186cm durch ^^

Nach ner Stunde hat sich das auch gelegt. Waren alle super nett dort *freu*

Wurde am Anfang erstmal mit so ner “Waage“ gewogen und mein Körperfett Anteil gemessen. 
8,5% Körperfett Anteil kamen raus. Auch noch irgendein Wert zur Skelett Struktur oder sowas in der Richtung.

Heute kann ich sagen, dass ich froh bin diesen Schritt getan zu haben und der Muskelkater von der Beinpresse fühlt sich auch richtig gut an 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Offset (8. Februar 2017)

Schön, dass einer den Thread mal wieder ausgräbt.

Da da ja noch leichter bist als ich ganz zu Beginn, kann ich dir nur empfehlen genügend zu essen. Inzwischen würde ich Ernährung und Training als gleich wichtig einstufen.

Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und Motivation beim Training.



Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (8. Februar 2017)

Ja ich hau in letzter Zeit schon ordentlich rein 

Heute abend nach der Arbeit geht's wieder hin nachdem ich gestern in den ganzen Beinen Muskelkater hatte :banana:


----------



## Offset (8. Februar 2017)

Was hast du für einen Trainingsplan? Hört sich stark nach einem Split an wenn du heute schon wieder gehst.

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (8. Februar 2017)

Mein Plan ist erstmal dafür gedacht ein Grundgerüst zu schaffen.

Also Übungen für den unteren Rücken, oberen Rücken, Schultern, Beine, Brust und Bauch. Leider weiß ich nicht die Namen der einzelnen Übungen und die Bezeichnung der jeweiligen Geräte dafür 

Ich habe mir gesetzt 3 mal die Woche mit mindestens einem Tag Pause zwischen den Trainingstagen 1-1,5 Stunden zu trainieren.

Außerdem enthält mein Plan auch Ausdauertraining sprich Laufband und “Fahrrad fahren“.

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Offset (9. Februar 2017)

Ok das hört sich vernünftig an. 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kindercola (9. Februar 2017)

WKM-(Einsteiger)-Plan   <- deckst du genau deine Bereiche mit ab 
Kannst ja mal einen Trainer fragen ob er dir die Übungen mit dir "einstudiert". Gerade Kreuzheben ist nicht so einfach wie es aussieht


----------



## BlackAcetal (9. Februar 2017)

Ich habe meinen Trainingsplan jetzt für 6 Wochen bekommen. Danach wird dann erstmal ein neuer gemacht.

Ich finde am Anfang sind die Übungen an den Geräten erstmal soweit ausreichend. Vorallem da man an den Geräten nicht so viel falsch machen kann wie mit einer Hantel etc. 
Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass das noch kommt 

Ich weiß ja nicht ob ich mir als Anfänger diese Aussage erlauben darf aber ich versteh diese Disco Pumper nicht. Alle den Bizeps total aufgepumpt und Brustumfang von gefühlten 1,20m aber laufen auf so Stelzen rum die man Beine nennt. Nicht falsch verstehen aber sich mal 10 Minuten aufs Laufband zu stellen oder eben fix in die Beinpresse ist doch kein Aufwand :banana:

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cuzzle187 (9. Februar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Trainingsplan jetzt für 6 Wochen bekommen. Danach wird dann erstmal ein neuer gemacht.
> 
> Ich finde am Anfang sind die Übungen an den Geräten erstmal soweit ausreichend. Vorallem da man an den Geräten nicht so viel falsch machen kann wie mit einer Hantel etc.
> Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass das noch kommt
> ...



Da gebe ich dir Recht.

Dennoch ist es mit laufen ( ganz andere Muskelbelastung) oder einer Übung wie Beipresse nicht getan.
Beine müssen richtig trainiert werden und da kann ich nicht verstehen das Leute lieber 5 Übungen Brust machen aber nur eine halbe Übung Beine.
Mein Bein-Training geht nie unter 90 Minuten und besteht aus extremen Volumen (6 Übungen a 6 Sätze mit 10-15Whs) und kurzen Pausen.
Ich trainiere aber auch schon etwas länger (6 Jahre) regelmäßig 5-6 Mal die Woche.
190cm | 110kg | 14% KFA


----------



## Offset (9. Februar 2017)

Der Wkm-plan ist top, mach ich auch grade. Kommt einem etwas wenig vor, aber wenn man die Übungen mal mit etwas Gewicht macht ist das auch sehr anstrengend.

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2017)

Der WKM-Plan ist defintiv etwas für erfahrene Sportler. 
Ich würde keinem Anfänger Kreuzheben empfehlen. 
Da kann man so viel falsch machen bei. Wenn man es falsch lernt und das weiter durchzieht mit steigendem Gewicht, kann sich schwer verletzen. 
Mein Trainer wollte das auch in meinem Trainingsplan integrieren (kann ich ja verstehen, die Übung bringt richtig ausgeführt auch sehr viel), aber die Umsetzung war einfach zu viel. 
Ich habe es ein paar mal probiert und habe mich dabei im Spiegel beobachtet, ich habe es einfach nicht sauber hinbekommen. Der ganze Ablauf ist sehr kompliziert meiner Meinung nach. Habe ständig ein Buckel gemacht oder mich zu weit nach vorn/hinten gelehnt. Ich habs dann komplett sein gelassen, als mir von einem Kumpel noch empfohlen wurde der schon jahrelang Bodybuilding betreibt, es besser sein zu lassen, da man gerade als Anfänger mehr Schaden als Nutzen anrichtet. 

Auch sollte man sich im klaren sein, das viele Übungen zwar sehr effektiv sind um Muskelmasse aufzubauen, man aber mit steigendem Alter immer mehr Probleme mit den Gelenken bekommen wird. Kein Knie wird jahrelanges Langehantel-Kniebeugen oder ähnliches mitmachen.


----------



## Offset (9. Februar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob ich mir als Anfänger diese Aussage erlauben darf aber ich versteh diese Disco Pumper nicht.


Ich auch nicht, leben und leben lassen.



Cuzzle187 schrieb:


> Ich trainiere aber auch schon etwas länger (6 Jahre) regelmäßig 5-6 Mal die Woche.
> 190cm | 110kg | 14% KFA



Willst du mal ein paar Kraftwerte raushauen?



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Da kann man so viel falsch machen bei. Wenn man es falsch lernt und das weiter durchzieht mit steigendem Gewicht, kann sich schwer verletzen.


Da stimme ich die absolut zu! Um die Bewegung richtig zu lernen muss man sein Ego im Griff haben und erstmal wenig bis kein Gewicht nehmen. Allerdings ist die Komplexität für mich eher ein Reiz die Übung zu machen. Ich habe den ganzen ersten Monat nur Ausführung der Übungen gelernt, was aber nicht heißt, dass es jetzt perfekt ist. Sowas kann man einfach nicht von heute auf morgen.



> Ich habe es ein paar mal probiert und habe mich dabei im Spiegel beobachtet, ich habe es einfach nicht sauber hinbekommen.


Ich persönlich finde es überhaupt nicht gut sich ständig zu beobachten. Man sollte auch mal auf sein Körpergefühl hören. Ist aber eine persönliche Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe, seit es bei mir keinen Spiegel mehr gibt.  



> Auch sollte man sich im klaren sein, das viele Übungen zwar sehr effektiv sind um Muskelmasse aufzubauen, man aber mit steigendem Alter immer mehr Probleme mit den Gelenken bekommen wird. Kein Knie wird jahrelanges Langehantel-Kniebeugen oder ähnliches mitmachen.



Mag sein, wenn man nichts tut endet es aber auch nicht anders.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Da stimme ich die absolut zu! Um die Bewegung richtig zu lernen muss man sein Ego im Griff haben und erstmal wenig bis kein Gewicht nehmen. Allerdings ist die Komplexität für mich eher ein Reiz die Übung zu machen. Ich habe den ganzen ersten Monat nur Ausführung der Übungen gelernt, was aber nicht heißt, dass es jetzt perfekt ist. Sowas kann man einfach nicht von heute auf morgen.



Ich habe auch erstmal ohne Gewichte geübt, aber mir hat es von Anfang an nicht zugesagt. Schon gar nicht weil man für die Übung selbst erstmal üben muss. 



Offset schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es überhaupt nicht gut sich ständig zu beobachten. Man sollte auch mal auf sein Körpergefühl hören. Ist aber eine persönliche Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe, seit es bei mir keinen Spiegel mehr gibt.



Bei der Übung brauch man definitiv ein Spiegel wenn man ein ungeübter Anfänger ist. Man muss ja nicht ständig hingucken, aber immer mal wieder um zu sehen ob die Haltung noch richtig ist. Gerade Anfangs mit leichten Gewichten, merkt man es nicht ob man gerade den Rücken beugt beispielsweise. War jedenfalls bei mir so. 

Bei keiner anderen Übung brauch ich sonst einen Spiegel, die ich bisher ausprobiert habe. Kreuzheben ist eben was spezielles, kann schnell mal ein Bandscheibenproblem auftreten, dann hat mans geschafft.




Offset schrieb:


> Mag sein, wenn man nichts tut endet es aber auch nicht anders.



Kommt eben drauf an was man erreichen möchte. 
Bodybuilding mit Pumpen und heben ohne Ende oder einfach nur einen fitten Körper. Ich wäre ja schon mit letzterem zufrieden, aber leider nasche ich zu gern. Ich krieg einfach kein Kaloriendefizit hin. Und habe oftmals einfach kein Bock auf Fitti, muss mich da oft regelrecht selber hinschleifen.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Februar 2017)

Ich "nutze" die Zeit im Fitnessstudio mittlerweile dazu, Videos auf Youtube zu gucken oder Podcasts anzuhören, zumindest wenn ich mal ne Stunde am Rad sitze, was ich derzeit wieder öfters mache weil meine Ausdauer extrem schlecht geworden ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2017)

Das ist auch eines der Dinge die ich öfters mache. 
Einfach ne Stunde aufm Crosser und dabei Youtube schauen. Aber bringen tut das ja nicht viel, wenn man abnehmen möchte. Aber zum Gewissen beruhigen, reicht es meist


----------



## BlackAcetal (10. Februar 2017)

Bei uns im Fitnessstudio sind vor den Crosstrainern und Laufbändern etc auch 4 Fernseher. 

Auf einem läuft N-TV auf dem andren irgendein Sport Sender und dann nochmal einer wo Pro7 läuft 

Ich schau dann beim Radeln nebenbei noch ne Folge Big Bang Theory [emoji108] 



Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cuzzle187 (10. Februar 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Willst du mal ein paar Kraftwerte raushauen?



Bankdrücken 160kg
Kreuzheben 230kg
Kniebeugen 180kg

Jeweils Maxrep.

Jedoch habe ich seit einem Jahr Probleme mit dem Knie und habe einfach das Gewicht runter und das Volumen hoch geschraubt.
Gleiches Wachstum bei weniger Schmerzen.

Trainiere jeden Muskel, zwei Mal die Woche, mit extrem hohen Volumen (Supersätze oder Reduktion), ich finde es für MICH besser da die Gelenke geschont werden als immer mit brachialem Gewicht zu trainieren.
Klar trainiere ich auch ab und an mal schwer, aber das ist dann eher die Ausnahme.

Möchte jetzt noch 7kg und 3-4% Fett verlieren. 10%KFA wäre ein Traum.

Wie Dennis James sagt bevor man ins Studio geht sollte man sein Ego im Auto lassen. Es ist nicht wichtig mit schweren Gewichten zu trainieren um ANDEREN etwas zu beweisen.

Ich habe mehr Achtung vor Leuten die leichte Gewichte richtig und sauber bewegen als vor Leuten die die Stange voll packen und sich eine halbherzige Wiederholung raus würgen (dann noch meinen sie sind die Größten). Generell hasse ich das rumproleten im Studio.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2017)

Bei uns hängt auch einer, läuft NTV. Aber ohne Ton. 
Wer NTV ohne Ton mal 5min anguckt wird feststellen, dass es nichts zu sehen gibt  
Eine Laufschrift die sich ständig am unteren Rand wiederholt und nur Headlines hat, der aktuelle Stand des DAX und und der Mitte ein sich ständig wiederholender Clip. 
Absolut sinnlos meiner Meinung nach


----------



## leaf348 (10. Februar 2017)

Hey Leute, da ich nicht das Ziel habe richtig massig zu werden und mir außerdem die Zeit und Lust fehlt um 4-6 mal die Woche 2-3 std. im Studio zu trainieren, trainiere ich hauptsächlich zu Hause mit Eigengewicht.
An Übungen mache ich: Hampelmänner, burpees, climbers, Liegestütze, Ausfallschritte, Kniebeugen, Sit-ups.
Klimmzüge würde ich gerne machen, kann aber im oder vorm Haus keine Stange montieren. Ein Spielplatz mit Klettergerüst/Turnstangen ist leider auch nicht in der Nähe.

Hättet ihr Tipps, wie ich Klimmzüge oder eine alternative realisieren könnte und was es noch an effektiven Übungen für zu Hause gibt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2017)

Wenn du dich traust, besorg dir so eine Stange die man im Türrahmen einspannen kann.


----------



## Cuzzle187 (10. Februar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn du dich traust, besorg dir so eine Stange die man im Türrahmen einspannen kann.



Und bitte ein Kamera dazu. *Ironie an* es gibt so wenig Videos wie sie abkracht *Ironie aus*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2017)

Deswegen sage ich ja, No Risk no Fun


----------



## leaf348 (10. Februar 2017)

Hatte ich schonmal. Hat sogar recht lange gedauert bis ich abgestürzt bin


----------



## Offset (10. Februar 2017)

Cuzzle187 schrieb:


> Bankdrücken 160kg
> Kreuzheben 230kg
> Kniebeugen 180kg
> 
> Jeweils Maxrep.


Wow Respekt! Das werden wohl die wenigsten je erreichen. Mein Ziel ist erstmal 100KG beugen und heben und Körpergewicht beim Bankdrücken.


----------



## Cuzzle187 (10. Februar 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Wow Respekt! Das werden wohl die wenigsten je erreichen. Mein Ziel ist erstmal 100KG beugen und heben und Körpergewicht beim Bankdrücken.




Bin jetzt 29 und trainiere jetzt schon mehr oder weniger 6-7 Jahre sehr regelmäßig (5 Mal die Woche auf jeden Fall), davor 3 Jahre solala.

Es geht alles über die Zeit und die 100kg bekommst du auch gebeugt. 

Versuch aber auf die 100% Ausführung zu achten besonders in den ersten Jahren versucht man viel und schwer zu trainieren und da schleicht sich der Fehlerteufel ( und ein zu großer falscher Wille) ein. 

Es ist nicht das wichtigste viel Gewicht zu bewegen (klar kleine Steigerungen sollten jeden Monat zu sehen sein. 10kg im Monat mehr in den Grundübungen sind aber utopisch), Stärke kommt mit der Zeit.
Ernährung, ausreichend Schlaf und eine gute supplementierung sind mindestens genau so wichtig wie das Training.
In den ersten Jahren geht eh sehr viel vom Aufbau. Wenn ich jetzt 3-4kg Muskelmasse im Jahr mache bin ich Gott froh.

Wie lange trainierst du jetzt schon?


----------



## Offset (10. Februar 2017)

Ich bin erst knapp 6 Monate dabei. Habe am Anfang einen normalen Ganzkörperplan gemacht, da war mir aber der Umfang zu groß. Bin jetzt seit etwas über einen Monat auf WKM umgestiegen und komme sehr gut damit klar. Die Gewichte hab ich beim Umstieg reduziert und mich jetzt wieder hochgearbeitet.

Gehe 3 Mal die Woche und schau, dass ich so 3000kcal am Tag esse, damit nehme ich kaum Fett zu (halte nicht viel von Masse und Diätphase für Hobbysportler).

Beim beugen finde ich meine Steigerungen nicht besonders gut, komme aber inzwischen immerhin unter 90 grad.


----------



## BlackAcetal (10. Februar 2017)

Ich hab echt Probleme auf meine Kalorien zu kommen.

Morgens ist kaum Zeit was zu essen. Ich kann mir net morgens jeden Tag ausreichend zu Mittag machen aber Abends haue ich immer rein 

Ich decke an Arbeitstagen grade so meinen Kalorienbedarf. 

Am Wochenende futter ich natürlich mehr 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FrozenEYZ (10. Februar 2017)

Bin jetzt auch circa 6-7 Monate dabei, mache morgen mal einen neuen Plan, dann wird auch KFA und Muskelanteil gemessen. Mal gucken, was sich so ergibt^^


----------



## Cuzzle187 (12. Februar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich hab echt Probleme auf meine Kalorien zu kommen.
> 
> Morgens ist kaum Zeit was zu essen. Ich kann mir net morgens jeden Tag ausreichend zu Mittag machen aber Abends haue ich immer rein
> 
> ...



Morgens etwas zu essen ist speziell beim Bodybuilding essentiell. Du bist morgens katabol und aus diesem Bereich musst du unbedingt raus.
Du hast 6-9 Stunden geschlafen und dein Körper braucht Energie.
 Daher morgens eina Shake + Haferflocken das dauert keine 5 Minuten zum Essen ( oder du machst deine Haferflocken in den Shake dann sind es keine zwei Minuten  ).

Wenn du so wenig isst und abends eh kochst, mach doch einfach mehr und nimm dir den Rest am nächsten Tag zur Arbeit mit.


----------



## Cuzzle187 (12. Februar 2017)

Muss heute auch arbeiten, hab dabei:

200g Reis und 300g light Hack im Thermo
500g Magerquark mit frischen Früchten ( wird auf 2 Mahlzeiten verteilt)
100g Putenbrustaufschnitt 

Und 4L Wasser 

Heute morgen gegessen:
1. Mahlzeit 6 uhr: 60g whey + 100g Haferflocken

2 Mahlzeit 9 Uhr: 250g Magerquark mit einer Banane im Mixer


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. Februar 2017)

Ich hab den Namen Whey schonmal gehört... was ist das? 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (13. Februar 2017)

Wie viel Eiweiß sollte ich denn zu mir nehmen? Ich hab da was von 2gramm pro KG Körpergewicht...da müsste ich ja ca 1000gr Magerquark essen 

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Cuzzle187 (13. Februar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Wie viel Eiweiß sollte ich denn zu mir nehmen? Ich hab da was von 2gramm pro KG Körpergewicht...da müsste ich ja ca 1000gr Magerquark essen
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu?


Also ich nehme 3-3,5g pro Kilo Körpergewicht zu mir. Aber nachdem was ich mache soll sich keiner richten.
Da eine so höher Proteinzufuhr auf die Nieren geht.
Darum trinke ich 6 Liter am Tag.

Also ich würde sagen am Anfang reichen 1,5g pro Kilo Körpergewicht.
Achte drauf das du genug Fett zu dir nimmst 0,6g pro Kilo Körpergewicht.
Ohne Fett schläft dein Hormonhaushalt ein (auch das Testosteron).
3,5g-4g Kohlenhydrate pro Kilo Körpergewicht.

Du isst ja nicht nur Magerquark sondern auch andere Sachen die Protein enthalten!?!

Gesendet von meinem MI MAX mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (13. Februar 2017)

Cuzzle187 schrieb:


> Also ich nehme 3-3,5g pro Kilo Körpergewicht zu mir. Aber nachdem was ich mache soll sich keiner richten.
> Da eine so höher Proteinzufuhr auf die Nieren geht.
> Darum trinke ich 6 Liter am Tag.
> 
> ...



Stimmt! Nach dem Training esse ich dann immer 250gr Magerquark und ne Stunde später viele Kohlenhydrate.
Morgen Mittag gibt´s Nudeln von Heute Abend 

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass irgendwas mit meinem Testosteron Haushalt nicht in Ordnung ist...ich bin sehr oft schlapp und generell halten sich auch andere *hust* Bedürfnisse *hust* bei mir in letzter Zeit eher im Hintergrund auf.

Hat jemand paar Methoden  oder Vorschläge die einem Testosteron Mangel entgegen wirken? 

Grüße


----------



## Cuzzle187 (13. Februar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Stimmt! Nach dem Training esse ich dann immer 250gr Magerquark und ne Stunde später viele Kohlenhydrate.
> Morgen Mittag gibt´s Nudeln von Heute Abend
> 
> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass irgendwas mit meinem Testosteron Haushalt nicht in Ordnung ist...ich bin sehr oft schlapp und generell halten sich auch andere *hust* Bedürfnisse *hust* bei mir in letzter Zeit eher im Hintergrund auf.
> ...



Zink, ansonsten ab zum Arzt und genau das ansprechen. 
Der testet dann deinen Testosteronhaushalt, kostet dich ja nichts.
Wäre aber wichtig.

Quark nach dem Training ist nicht Ideal da er zu 80% aus Casein und nur zu 20% aus Molke besteht.
Casein kann vom Körper nicht schnell aufgenommen werden. Das dauert bis zu 4 Stunden.

Darum Whey-Protein nach dem Training das kommt in 45 Minuten im Muskel an.
Quark ist für auf Nacht super.

Gesendet von meinem MI MAX mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kurry (13. Februar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Hat jemand paar Methoden  oder Vorschläge die einem Testosteron Mangel entgegen wirken?
> 
> Grüße



250mg Testosteronpropionat alle 3 Tage


----------



## Cuzzle187 (14. Februar 2017)

Kurry schrieb:


> 250mg Testosteronpropionat alle 3 Tage


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ... Mit einer Halbwertszeit von einem Tag alle drei Tag dübeln...

Lass dich von Arzt checken der wird mit dir die weiter Vorgehensweise besprechen

Gesendet von meinem MI MAX mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. Februar 2017)

So morgen geht's dann wieder ins Training.

Ich habe gestern gemerkt, dass ich bei manchen Geräten/Übungen beim dritten Satz teilweise echt Probleme hatte da was zu bewegen. Musste dann das Gewicht runterschrauben um auf meine Wiederholungen zu kommen.

Nun ist mein Frage:

Ist es besser dann mit nem leichteren Gewicht die Wiedeholungen zu packen oder lieber weniger Wiedeholungen mit mehr Gewicht zu packen?

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cuzzle187 (14. Februar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> So morgen geht's dann wieder ins Training.
> 
> Ich habe gestern gemerkt, dass ich bei manchen Geräten/Übungen beim dritten Satz teilweise echt Probleme hatte da was zu bewegen. Musste dann das Gewicht runterschrauben um auf meine Wiederholungen zu kommen.
> 
> ...


Kann man allgemein nicht sagen.

Ich bin ein Volumen Mensch (viele Wiederholungen mit weniger Gewicht).
Ich liebe es wenn er Muskel voll mit Blut ist und fast platzt 

Das musst du für dich rausfinden. Aber von der Logik her ist mehr Blut im Muskel  besser.

Essen
Wird verdaut
Nährstoffe werden heraus gefiltert
geht in den Organismus / Blut
Blut wird in den Muskel gepumpt

Umso mehr Blut im Muskel ist umso mehr Nährstoffe gelangen in den Muskel umso mehr kann er wachsen.


Gesendet von meinem MI MAX mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kurry (14. Februar 2017)

Cuzzle187 schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ... Mit einer Halbwertszeit von einem Tag alle drei Tag dübeln...
> 
> Lass dich von Arzt checken der wird mit dir die weiter Vorgehensweise besprechen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MI MAX mit Tapatalk



HWZ liegt im Bereich von 30h bei Propionat. Für den Anfang reicht das alle 2 Tage also (E: oh sehe grad: sollte im 1. Post 3x die Woche heißen). Außerdem ist der Ester aus guten Quellen noch am einfachsten zu bekommen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. Februar 2017)

Klar ich frag mal meinen Flex Dealer ob er mir noch paar Testo Ampullen zum guten Kurs anbieten kann (IronieOff) 

@Topic

Ich persönlich schraube lieber die Gewichte etwas runter und mache dann guten Gewissens meine Wiederholungen (und achte dann auch auf eine saubere Ausführung). Bekomme zwar paar komische Blicke wenn ich mit hochrotem Kopf und Krampfadern an der Stirn relativ wenig Gewicht bewege (aber schon 3er Satz)...

Bei mir im Studio werden auch Whey Shakes angeboten. Werde da morgen mir mal einen genehmigen 
Den Tipp mit dem Zink werde ich auch mal ausprobieren.

Danke für die vielen Tipps! 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kurry (14. Februar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Klar ich frag mal meinen Flex Dealer ob er mir noch paar Testo Ampullen zum guten Kurs anbieten kann (IronieOff)
> 
> @Topic
> 
> ...



Na die Ironie war ja wohl auch mehr als offensichtlich, auch wenn es deine Frage folgerichtig beantwortet hat. Flex oder Flexx? Denn sonst biste ja gar nicht weit weg [emoji16]

Ob viel Gewicht oder wenig ist immer bisschen Glaubensfrage. Gibt genug Studien die den Bereich 4-8 als "sinnvoller" zeigen, aber auch mit 10-12 machste nichts falsch. Darüber wird langsam die Intensität zu gering.

Whey Shakes würde ich nicht kaufen. Whey ist die günstigste Proteinquelle wenn du zu Hause selber schüttelst. Ansonsten ist Whey unnötig, wenn du auch anders auf den Bedarf kommst. 

Zink ändert nichts am Testoterongehalt. Das ist ein altes BB Märchen. Zink reguliert die Aromatase auf ein Normalmaß. Kraftsportler und BBler tendieren zu Zinkmangel und darum wird das suplementiert. Vorallem BBler die spritzen setzen das vermehrt mit Aromatasehemmern ein um eben die Aromatase gering zu halten. Per se Zink zu nehmen kann auch schädlich sein, weil Einfluss auf Eisen- und Kupfergehalt durch den "Verbrauch" der Transportproteine. Im Grunde kann man genug Zink aus der Nahrung beziehen, wenn man bisschen guckt wo Zink drin ist.


----------



## BlackAcetal (15. Februar 2017)

Hey Danke für die Antwort 

Ist denn das Whey/Eiweißpulver aus Drogerie Märkten einigermaßen brauchbar oder sollte ich da einen speziellen Shop aufsuchen?



Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cuzzle187 (15. Februar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Hey Danke für die Antwort
> 
> Ist denn das Whey/Eiweißpulver aus Drogerie Märkten einigermaßen brauchbar oder sollte ich da einen speziellen Shop aufsuchen?
> 
> ...


Die meisten whey Protein aus Supermärkten und Drogerien sind voll mit Weizenprotein.
Das ist 1. Schlecht verdaulich und 2. Schlecht verwertbar 3. Teuer

Darum darum Greif am besten zu ESN, MyProtein oder GONutrition.
Wobei die letzten zwei im Verdacht des Amino-Spiking stehen was den immer günstigen Preis erklären würde.

Meine Wahl würde dennoch auf MyProtein fallen da einfach m.M. Nach das Preis Leistung Verhältnis stimmt.

Wenn das oben mit dem Testo nur Ironisch gemeint war dann entschuldige ich mich für  meine ausfallende Art.
Ich halte in den ersten 5 Jahren nichts vom "Kuren". 
Es sei noch gesagt das Zink wie du schon sagtest kaum was zur Aromathasehemnung beiträgt da geht es dann schon in die Richtung Arimidex.

Gesendet von meinem MI MAX mit Tapatalk


----------



## Offset (15. Februar 2017)

Irgendwie bin ich seit ich trainieren gehe deutlich öfter krank als davor. Dass man nach dem Training anfälliger ist ist mir klar, aber kann man sich nicht irgendwie davor schützen? Ich kann jetzt wieder eine Woche nicht trainieren und das nervt mich...

Hat jemand einen Tipp was man sich dagegen tun kann?


----------



## BlackAcetal (15. Februar 2017)

Sollte man ins Training mit Muskelkater gehen?
Habe nämlich von Montag noch Muskelkater....oder lieber noch en Tag regenerieren lassen und dann am Donnerstag trainieren gehen?

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## leaf348 (15. Februar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Sollte man ins Training mit Muskelkater gehen?
> Habe nämlich von Montag noch Muskelkater....oder lieber noch en Tag regenerieren lassen und dann am Donnerstag trainieren gehen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk



Soweit ich weiß ist es Grundsätzlich nicht schlimm mit Muskelkater zu trainieren.
Außer es ist so schlimm dass man die Übungen nicht mehr richtig ausführen kann.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (15. Februar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Sollte man ins Training mit Muskelkater gehen?
> Habe nämlich von Montag noch Muskelkater....oder lieber noch en Tag regenerieren lassen und dann am Donnerstag trainieren gehen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk



Zu meiner aktiven Fußballzeit bin ich bei Muskelkater immer locker laufen gegangen, hat am besten geholfen. Beim Fitness handhabe ich es bisher genauso.


----------



## Kurry (16. Februar 2017)

Cuzzle187 schrieb:


> Die meisten whey Protein aus Supermärkten und Drogerien sind voll mit Weizenprotein.
> Das ist 1. Schlecht verdaulich und 2. Schlecht verwertbar 3. Teuer
> 
> Darum darum Greif am besten zu ESN, MyProtein oder GONutrition.
> ...



Alles in Ordnung ☺ Zu früh Kuren ist nie gut, weil zuviel Potential verschenkt wird. Generell sehe ich im Hobbybereich aber auch keinen großen Sinn darin. Nur wenn man auf die Bühne geht macht das wirklich Sinn.

Whey kaufen ist echt nicht leicht, irgendwie bescheissen ja fast alle.. Ich persönlich glaube Zec+ aktuell am meisten.



Offset schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich seit ich trainieren gehe deutlich öfter krank als davor. Dass man nach dem Training anfälliger ist ist mir klar, aber kann man sich nicht irgendwie davor schützen? Ich kann jetzt wieder eine Woche nicht trainieren und das nervt mich...
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tipp was man sich dagegen tun kann?



Hände waschen ums Training herum. Studio ist der reinste Bazillenherd. Obst und Gemüse essen!



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Sollte man ins Training mit Muskelkater gehen?
> Habe nämlich von Montag noch Muskelkater....oder lieber noch en Tag regenerieren lassen und dann am Donnerstag trainieren gehen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk



Wenn du nicht sonderlich eingeschränkt bist, kann man das schon machen. Wenn du dich gar nicht bewegen kannst, macht es kein Sinn.


----------



## BlackAcetal (16. Februar 2017)

Hab das Training auf heute verschoben, da ich gestern zu müde war.

Heute ist die Motivation dann auch doppelt so groß wie gestern ^^.

Muss mir btw mal nen Jogging Anzug kaufen [emoji14]

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cuzzle187 (17. Februar 2017)

Ich finde den Typ von Zec mega unsympathisch.
Besonders da er jeden Hersteller von Booster verklagt wegen irgendwelcher Substanzen ...

Aber ja bestimmt sind die Produkte sehr gut

Gesendet von meinem MI MAX mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (23. Februar 2017)

So nach einem Monat Fitnessstudio habe ich meine Lieblings Übung/Gerät gefunden.

Den Lattzug ^^

3 Sätze à 20 Wiederholungen mit 32kg mach ich immer 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. März 2017)

Ich versuche seit Ende 2014 was an meinem Gewicht zu tun, habe es aber irgendwie nie geschafft.

Mein Gedanke war immer: "Viel Sport!!!"
Ich habe mich dann auf den Heimtrainer gesetzt und getemmelt.
Nach 10-15 Minuten war ich dann aber immer am A****.

Ich hatte es dann aber immer mal wieder versucht, aber maximal 3-4 Tage durchgezogen und danach immer lange Pausen gehabt.

Jetzt versuche ich es mal erst mit der Ernährung.
Ich habe jetzt einfach vor, so wenig Kcal wie "möglich" bzw. so wenig unnötigen Zucker wie möglich zu konsumieren.

Seit 4 Tagen habe ich vllt. 10% von dem Zucker, den ich sonst hatte, gegessen oder getrunken.
Das Essen habe ich auf vllt. 80-85% reduziert.
Süßigkeiten habe ich 0 gegessen, leider etwas Alkohol und Limo getrunken ("notgedrungen"), aber ansonsten nur Wasser.

Mal schauen, ob es klappt.
Bis jetzt fehlt mir der Zucker nicht. Wenn man mal an der Limo vorbeiläuft, denkt man sich schon "Ein Glas Limo kann man doch trinken." Wenn man dann aber vorbeigeht, fehlt es einem auch nicht. 

Hat da schon jemand Erfolge erzielt von euch?

MfG


----------



## Jolly91 (11. März 2017)

Man soll ja nicht übertreiben und über die Grenzen des machbaren gehen. Schau mal hier vorbei.


----------



## Ruptet (11. März 2017)

Am Ende kommt es nur auf Kalorien Input und Output an - völlig egal ob du dich mit Zucker zuballerst oder du dich ausschließlich mit Reis und Pute quälst.
Du kannst soviel Sport machen wie du willst, wenn du mehr zu dir nimmst, als du verbrauchst, wirst du zunehmen - Punkt.

Bei den meisten, die stetig immer ein klein wenig zunehmen bzw. sich bei einer Kalorienmenge eingependelt haben, in der sie meistens im Überschuss sind, reicht es oft - wie bei dir - einfach den unnötigen Zucker durch Limo & co zu streichen, damit die Kilos purzeln. (Bei vielen locker ~500kcal allein durch das Weglassen von Limos)
Wenn du die groben, offensichtlich schlechten Dinge aus der Ernährung entfernt hast und immernoch zunimmst bzw. nicht abnimmst - dann muss man an den Feinschliff.
Aber wie gesagt - meistens ist das Streichen von unnötigem Zucker/Brot schon Zielführend für die ersten paar Kilos.


----------



## Jolly91 (11. März 2017)

Kann mich Ruptet nur anschließen. Die Ernährung machts.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2017)

Ich mache mit meiner Frau zusammen jetzt auch wieder low carb. Aber hauptsächlich Abends. Also kein Brot, Reis, Kartoffeln oder Nudeln. Natürlich kein Zucker. Auch kein Obst, enthält ja Fruchtzucker.
Fleisch, Fisch, Eier und Käse sind erlaubt. Und natürlich Gemüse.
Morgens und Mittags essen wir normal. Zwischendurch die Süßigkeiten lassen wir weg. Chips nur an einen Tag in der Woche (meistens  am Wochenende).
Meine Frau hat schon 6 Kilo runter ich 4. Ich wiege 106 Kilo bei 1.88m. Will endlich mal wieder nach langer Zeit unter 100kg kommen.
Mit Ernährung kann man viel erreichen, muß man aber auch durchziehen.
Sport/Bewegung ist auch sehr wichtig. Ich fahre jetzt wieder mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit. Außerdem machen wir regelmäßigen Spaziergänge. 2-3 die Woche ca eine Stunde.
Wie es geht wissen wohl die meisten. Man muß die Disziplin und Ausdauer haben (oder mobilisieren). Sonst hat man keine Erfolge.

*@ xNoVoLiNE :*  Vielleicht mal deine Schilddrüsenwerte überprüfen lassen. Wenn man eine Unterfunktionen hat ist das abnehmen sehr schwer, bis unmöglich.


----------



## ChrisX84 (13. März 2017)

Ja, selbst das beste Sportprogramm kann eine schlechte Ernährung nicht komplett kompensieren. Der wichtigste Punkt ist, sich möglichst frisch zu ernähren, dann hat man die meisten Quellen für versteckten Zucker schon eliminiert. Yoga ist dabei die perfekte Ergänzung seinen eigenen Körper kennen zu lernen und muskulär zu verstehen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. März 2017)

Hat jemand von euch denn ein paar Tipps für eine gesündere Ernährung?
Verzicht fällt mir leicht.

Ich bin jetzt auch niemand, der nie Obst essen würde.
Ich esse ziemlich gern Obst und Gemüse: Gurken, Äpfel, Bananen, Karotten, Kohlrabi etc.

Pro tag esse ich trotzdem zu viele kcal. 

Meine Überlegung war es schon, nur noch Dosen zu futtern, weil man da die kcal nur noch ablesen und addieren muss.


----------



## taks (16. März 2017)

Naja, schauen wir uns mal ein paar Lebensmittel an:

Zucchini: 17kcal/100g
Karotten: 41kcal/100g
Paprika: 40kcal/100g
Gurke: 16kcal/100g
Puten: 189kcal/100g
Feta: 264kcal/100g
Brot: 265kcal/100g

Dazu etwa das wo ich mir damit kochen würde:

Mittagessen:
Zucchini: 500g / 85kcal
Karotten: 200g / 82kcal
Paprike: 300g / 120kcal
Puten: 300g / 567kcal
Butter, Zwiebel etc: 200kcal
Total: 1.3kg / 1054kcal

Abendessen:
Feta: 200g / 528kcal
Gurke: 500g / 80kcal
Paprika: 200g / 80kcal
Brot: 200g / 530kcal
Salatsauce etc.: 200kcal
Total: 1.1kg / 1418kcal

Bist bei ~2500kcal und hast gut und genug gegessen damit.
(Ohne Brot wärst du nur bei ~2000kcal)


----------



## Ruptet (17. März 2017)

Hast dir mal deinen Grund/Gesamtumsatz ausgerechnet @xNoVoLiNE ?


----------



## Offset (19. März 2017)

Ich hab langsam das Problem, dass meine Griffkraft beim Heben limitert. Zughilfen will ich bei 80KG nicht benutzen bzw. will ich die allgemein eher meiden. Komischerweise rutscht mir die Hantel auch mit Hookgrip/Daumenklemme weg. Denkt ihr extra Griffkrafttraining bringt was?


----------



## Ruptet (19. März 2017)

Sporttape um den Daumen, dann rutscht auch nichts mehr beim Hookgrip oder halt der Kreuzgriff, wenns nimmer anders geht.
Bei den Unterarmen und der Griffkraft hast du nur zwei Optionen : genetisch dicke und starke Unterarme oder separates Griffkraft/Unterarmtraining um mithalten zu können - ja, es bringt definitiv was.

Nach welchem Plan trainierst du ?


----------



## azzih (19. März 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Ich hab langsam das Problem, dass meine Griffkraft beim Heben limitert. Zughilfen will ich bei 80KG nicht benutzen bzw. will ich die allgemein eher meiden. Komischerweise rutscht mir die Hantel auch mit Hookgrip/Daumenklemme weg. Denkt ihr extra Griffkrafttraining bringt was?



Normalerweise sollte Griffkraft  bei sowas wie Kreuzheben, aber auch Zugübungen am Seilzug schon mittrainiert werden. Selbst mache ich kein extra Training dafür und kenne auch keinen der das macht. Du kannst dünne Schaumstoffpads zwischen LH-Stange und Hände nehmen, da rutscht man weniger weg und diese Metallrillen schneiden nicht unangenehm in die Hand ein.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. März 2017)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Hast dir mal deinen Grund/Gesamtumsatz ausgerechnet @xNoVoLiNE ?


Ja, aber die Ergebnisse sind immer unterschiedlich.


----------



## Offset (19. März 2017)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Sporttape um den Daumen, dann rutscht auch nichts mehr beim Hookgrip oder halt der Kreuzgriff, wenns nimmer anders geht.
> Bei den Unterarmen und der Griffkraft hast du nur zwei Optionen : genetisch dicke und starke Unterarme oder separates Griffkraft/Unterarmtraining um mithalten zu können - ja, es bringt definitiv was.



Das mit der guten Genetik ist bei mir leider nichts, wenn es danach geht müsste ich Marathon laufen 



> Nach welchem Plan trainierst du ?



WKM, seit kurzem mit 5x5 anstatt 3x10 Wiederholungen um etwas Abwechslung reinzubringen. Eventuell mach ich mal etwas Griffkrafttraining an dem Tag, an dem ich nicht hebe.


----------



## Kurry (21. März 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Ich hab langsam das Problem, dass meine Griffkraft beim Heben limitert. Zughilfen will ich bei 80KG nicht benutzen bzw. will ich die allgemein eher meiden. Komischerweise rutscht mir die Hantel auch mit Hookgrip/Daumenklemme weg. Denkt ihr extra Griffkrafttraining bringt was?



Mehr heben!

Jenachdem was deine Ziele sind spricht doch nichts gegen Zughilfen? Auch die meisten Powerlifter trainieren mit Zughilfen. Griffkraft entwickelst du automatisch.

Hookgrip kann nur durch schmerzen aufgehen und die hat man bei 80kg nicht. Du musst dir aber den Daumen einkreiden, sonst wirds nichts! Tape zusätzlich hilft auch.


----------



## BlackAcetal (27. März 2017)

So mein Resümee bisher:

Gewicht aktuell 72-73kg und etwas mehr Speck am Bauch 

Arme Weiterhin so dünn, dass bei Anstrengung man meine ganzen Adern bewundern kann.

Brustmuskeln haben ordentlich zugelegt. Wenn ich die Anspanne ist da schon eine deutliche Ritze (höhö) zu spüren. Bauchmuskeln sind auch ganz gut ausgeprägt nur was komisch ist, dass besonder der obere rechte Bauchmuskel bei mir mindestens doppelt so groß wie der Rest ist. Wenn ich also anspanne dann hab ich da immer so en Hubbel...

Mein Unterer Rücken ist deutliche massiver geworden und mein Hohlkreuz hat sich sogar gebessert. Oberer Rücken auch beträchtlich zugelegt und Nacken und Schultern sind noch relativ knochig 

Aber alles in allem fühle ich mich schon besser und selbstbewusster 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ruptet (28. März 2017)

Das ist das Ziel - zufrieden sein mit sich und seinem Körper.
Weiter so !

Das mit den Bauchmuskeln ist normal.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (28. März 2017)

Will auch endlich wieder hin 

Muss aber noch eine Woche warten, grade voll im Abistress und die ganze Zeit schon krank


----------



## Offset (28. März 2017)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> ...Abistress...



Den sollte ich mir vielleicht auch langsam mal machen . Aber eine Stunde fürs Fitnesstudio findet man immer, man muss nur wollen.


----------



## taks (29. März 2017)

Ich bin im Moment mit meinem "Kleinvieh macht auch Mist" Trainingsprogramm auf dem Rudergerät auch ganz zufrieden.
Morgens vor der Arbeit 16 Minuten aufs Rudergerät schwingen ist auch noch Zeittechnisch gut zu verschmerzen.
Waden, Oberschenkel, Rücken, Brust und Unterarme haben spürbar zugelegt. Oberarme sehen aus wie immer 
Die Waage zeigt zwar nur ~2kg weniger an aber die Kleidung passt wieder um einiges besser.
Aber ich trink im Moment auch ~1liter Bier pro Tag, da siehts eben schlecht aus mit abnehmen -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ist einfach befriedigend wenn man sieht, dass man den inneren Schweinehund überwunden hat ^^)


----------



## Leob12 (29. März 2017)

Machst du Intervalltraining?


----------



## taks (30. März 2017)

Habs ne Zeit lang versucht, aber wenn du die Last nicht elektronisch regeln kannst, ist es ein bisschen mühsam.


----------



## Leob12 (30. März 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Habs ne Zeit lang versucht, aber wenn du die Last nicht elektronisch regeln kannst, ist es ein bisschen mühsam.


Wieso? 
30 Sekunden einen höheren Schnitt, und dann eine Minute mit geringerer Intensität. Da brauch ich die Last ja nicjt regeln.


----------



## Hänschen (26. April 2017)

Jahre später weiss ich jetzt warum es mir nach dem Genuss von Hering auf einmal so gut ging: Vitamin D 

Ein Bluttest hat ergeben dass ich Vitamin D Mangel hatte , 20 war untere Grenze und ich hatte 10.


Wenn ihr Heringshappen in Dill-Soße esst und einen plötzlichen Vitalkick verspürt wäre es vielleicht nicht verkehrt sich darüber Gedanken zu machen auch einen Bluttest zu machen beim Hausarzt. Übrigens scheinen die Nahrungsergänzungsmittel recht niedrig dosiert mit ihren 2000er Vitamin-D-Dosen. Das was ich verschrieben bekam hat 20000! Ich musste es nach einem bestimmten Plan einnehmen.

Edit: ich fühle mich jetzt viel vitaler, bekomme wieder stark Feedback vom Körper und kurioserweise rieche und schmecke ich wieder was ...


----------



## Offset (30. Mai 2017)

Könnt ihr euch bei der Hitze überwinden ins Studio zu gehen? 
Ich musste gestern nach Kniebeuge und Bankdrücken aufhören weil mir vieel zu heiß war.
Ich hätte mal Lust auf Calisthenics bei der Hitze, aber muss mir erst eine Ordentliche Klimmzugstange bauen...


----------



## FrozenEYZ (30. Mai 2017)

Mein 1-wöchiges Experiment, wie sich pausenloser Vollsuff auf den Körper auswirkt, hat heute sein Ende gefunden  Mal schauen. was morgen im Studio so geht


----------



## Offset (30. Mai 2017)

Berichte mal, kommt bei mir nach dem Mündlichen Abitur auch noch.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juni 2017)

Hab jetzt zwei neue Lieblingsübungen für den Unterarm. 
Reverse Curls und Farmer´s Walk, letztere Übung ganz am Schluss wenn man schon abgefeuert ist^^


----------



## Die_Himbeere (8. Juni 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch bei der Hitze überwinden ins Studio zu gehen?
> Ich musste gestern nach Kniebeuge und Bankdrücken aufhören weil mir vieel zu heiß war.
> Ich hätte mal Lust auf Calisthenics bei der Hitze, aber muss mir erst eine Ordentliche Klimmzugstange bauen...


Ich gehe dann meist Abends.
Arbeit -> Freibad -> Fitness.
So hab ich die größte Hitzewelle im kühlen Nass verbracht 
Solange die heiße Luft nicht gerade in der Stemmbude "steht" gehe ich auch mal in der größten Hitze trainieren - funzt auch 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. Juni 2017)

Bei mir ist alles klimatisiert, von daher kein Problem  Ist aber immer schön leer,  viel besser als im Winter.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juni 2017)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Bei mir ist alles klimatisiert, von daher kein Problem  Ist aber immer schön leer,  viel besser als im Winter.



Bei mir ist es leider nicht leer, aber es ist nicht unerträglich heiß. Könnte durchaus kühler sein, aber alles nicht so tragisch, hab schon schlimmeres durchgemacht^^


----------



## BlackAcetal (20. Juni 2017)

So und letztens als ich mich mal wieder gewogen habe habe ich erfreulicherweise festgestellt, dass ich 82kg wiege 
Leichter Bauchansatz ist halt da aber nicht wirklich auffällig. Ich lege ja einen besonderen Fokus auf meinen Rücken und mittlerweile spannen alle meine Jacken/Pullover an den Schultern/Rücken 

Nochmal als Erinnerung: Ich wog am Anfang des Jahres 68kg....


----------



## Die_Himbeere (20. Juni 2017)

Du hast in einem halben Jahr 14 Kg zugenommen? 
Respekt!
Bei welcher Körpergröße?

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (21. Juni 2017)

Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Du hast in einem halben Jahr 14 Kg zugenommen?
> Respekt!
> Bei welcher Körpergröße?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


1,88m. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich vor meiner Ausbildung auch knapp 80kg gewogen habe, nur halt wesentlich weniger Muskeln und mehr Fett.
Durch meine Ausbildung hab ich rapide abgenommen.
Jetzt wiege ich etwas mehr als ursprünglich aber mit deutlich mehr Muskeln 

Ich habe aber in dem letzten halben Jahr auch wirklich ordentlich zugelangt beim essen und war fast immer satt


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juni 2017)

Bei mir siehts nicht wirklich gut aus an der Bauch-Front^^ Hab momentan leider viel zu wenig Zeit für regelmäßiges Radfahren oder Fitnessstudio. 

Morgen könnte ich wieder Fitnessstudio gehen, aber bis dahin bin ich 13 Stunden wach, 9 Stunden Arbeit und danach noch 3 Stunden Uni. Wie ich mich kenne würde ich dann wahrscheinlich noch Donnerstag früh gehen, einfach damit ich mir selbst etwas beweise. Vermutlich werde ich rein Donnerstag früh gehen, und dann Freitag Vormittag wieder. Ich weiß, 48 Stunden Pause sollte man machen, aber die Pause würde dann übers Wochenende laufen und Dienstag wäre der nächste Termin, auch nicht gerade toll. 
Muskelkater bekomme ich von meinen Übungen kaum mehr, trainiere halt noch mit weniger Gewicht und achte auf die saubere Ausführung. 
Einzig beim Farmer´s Walk ist es zwangsweise nicht ganz so sauber. Aber da mache ich dann so lange bis ich nicht mehr kann. Und dann kann ich meist die Hanteln nicht mehr zurücklegen ohne mich wirklich anzustrengen. Mittlerweile gehe ich die Strecke 4x mit je 24 kg, dann nochmal, und zum Schluss noch 4x mit je 26 kg. Dazwischen mache ich dann immer gut 1,5 Minuten Pause, da ich nicht will dass mir die Hantel auf den Boden/Fuß fällt. 
Aber die Übung macht mir wirklich Spaß, vor allem geht meist mehr als man sich denkt. Bringt definitiv was für den Unterarm. 

Ein paar Fortschritte habe ich aber auch schon erzielen können, vor allem bei Klimmzügen und Situps auf der Schrägbank. Klimmzüge gingen am Anfang lediglich 2 + vl 0,5 mit grässlicher Form. Mittlerweile schaffe ich 4 ansehnliche Wiederholungen. Die Klimmzüge mache ich jeweils im Obergriff, die Hände ne Spur breiter als schulterbreit. Bei den Situps hatte ich am Anfang bis zu zwei Tage danach üblen Muskelkater, mittlerweile gehen meine 30 sauberen Wiederholungen (da bin ich genau, es müssen 30 sein und keine weniger) auch ohne größere Probleme. 
Sind zwar insgesamt keine Quantensprünge aber hey, mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen^^


----------



## Die_Himbeere (23. Juni 2017)

Mein Trainingspartner und ich sind kontinuierlich dabei unser Training zu verbessern, nur ergibt sich dann immer die Frage was ist richtig, was ist falsch?

In Büchern und im Netz gibt es zu jedem Hobby welches ich betreibe mehr als nur eine Meinung, im Bodybuilding / Kraftsport gibt es quasi zu jedem Teilbereich hunderte und jeder behauptet etwas anderes.

Nun meine Frage an euch welche Informationsquellen vertraut ihr und weshalb?


----------



## Offset (23. Juni 2017)

Ich lese in vielen verschiedenen Quellen und schaue auch viele Videos. Ich denke wenn es Überschneidungen bei etwas gibt, muss etwas dran sein. Ansonsten vertraue ich erfahrenen Athleten (z.B. Johannes Kwella), die schon lange trainieren und Erfahrung haben. Allgemein sollte man sich einfach im klaren sein, dass es keine Wunder gibt und das ganze einfach Zeit braucht.

Meine Meinung ist: Don't overanalyze it!
Fällt mir etwas schwer, macht einem aber das Leben leichter.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (23. Juni 2017)

Ich erwarte weder Wunder noch habe ich ein Problem damit, dass es lange dauert. 
Nur möchte ich mein Training so effektiv wie möglich gestalten, ergo so wenig wie möglich falsch machen.

Ich schau mir den Johannes mal an, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Ruptet (24. Juni 2017)

Richtig ist was funktioniert... so gesehen gibt es kein richtig und kein falsch, außer natürlich bei den elementaren Basics.

Kwella naja, je nachdem wo du deine Ziele gesetzt hast.

Sonst findest du auf Team-Andro.com alles Wissenswerte rund um Training/Ernährung.


----------



## Offset (24. Juni 2017)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Kwella naja, je nachdem wo du deine Ziele gesetzt hast.



Ich denke die playlist mit den Basics kann man sich immer anschauen.


----------



## Schnabel93 (28. Juli 2017)

Was haltet ihr von Omega-3 Öl Substitutionsprodukten: Omega 3 Fettsaure Kapseln vegan Algenol DHA EPA von Testa | greenist.de | greenist.de - naturlich gut hilft das beim Training bzw. beim Wohlbefinden/Gesundheit? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## azzih (28. Juli 2017)

Wie mit allen Supplementen: Direkt merkbaren Effekt hat man halt nicht/kaum. Allerdings sind Omega Fettsäuren halt nachweislich sehr wichtig für verschiedene Prozesse im Körper und Deutsche nehmen statistisch gesehen zu wenig Omega Fettsäuren zu sich. Weil halt zu wenig Fisch gegessen wird.

Alternativ kannst du auch einfach geschroteten Leinsamen kaufen oder so Leinöl (das aber recht zügig dann verbrauchen und im dunklen lagern). Leinsamen kann man ins Müsli machen oder in den Quark oder Shake oder so und da nimmt man Omega3 recht günstig und geschmacksneutral zu sich. Achja und 1-2x die Woche Fisch essen, Lachs  hat hier mit am meisten Omega3.


----------



## BlackAcetal (30. Juli 2017)

So ich bins mal wieder 

Also aktuell wiege ich 85kg wobei ich jetzt wieder etwas gezügelter esse da sich langsam das Fett vorallem um meine Hüfte rum anhäuft. Sonst bin ich ziemlich kräftig geworden...nicht fett! 

Auf der Arbeit esse ich mittags meistens Reis mit Thunfisch oder manchmal auch Reis mit Magerquark 

Trotzdem merke ich wie mein Bauch sich immer weiter vorschiebt was aber auch durch mein Hohlkreuz begünstigt wird.

Wenn ich stehe ist die Haut auch ziemlich straff also es hängt auch nix oder so.


----------



## Offset (30. Juli 2017)

Hattest du das Hohlkreuz schon bevor du mit dem Training angefangen hast?


----------



## BlackAcetal (30. Juli 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Hattest du das Hohlkreuz schon bevor du mit dem Training angefangen hast?


Jop das war schon immer da


----------



## Offset (4. August 2017)

Das Kreatin, das ich seit 2 Tagen nehme hat mir heute glaube einen ordentlichen Placebo Effekt beschert. Gewicht, bei dem ich seit mehreren Wochen nicht weiterkomme weggeschoben als ob nichts wäre 
Bin sehr gespannt wie die Wassereinlagerungen ausfallen (oder ob es überhaupt welche gibt).


----------



## Ruptet (5. August 2017)

Die Wassereinlagerungen von Kreatin sind nicht solche, vor denen man sich fürchten muss... also man kriegt da kein aufgeschwemmtes Gesicht etc., sondern eher prallere Muskeln - kommt aber auch darauf an wieviel Muskelmasse man mit sich herumträgt.

Placebo kickt immer gut rein 
Hat mich vor nem Jahr als ich damit angefangen habe auch über ein Plateau geschoben und seitdem ist es auch durchgehend im Einsatz - mein einziges Supplement.


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. August 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Das Kreatin, das ich seit 2 Tagen nehme hat mir heute glaube einen ordentlichen Placebo Effekt beschert. Gewicht, bei dem ich seit mehreren Wochen nicht weiterkomme weggeschoben als ob nichts wäre
> Bin sehr gespannt wie die Wassereinlagerungen ausfallen (oder ob es überhaupt welche gibt).


Wo käufst du dein Kreatin?


----------



## Offset (5. August 2017)

Habs bei einer online apotheke gekauft, ist aber normales monohydrat (glaube von Body Attack). Das bekommt man eigentlich überall.

Edit: 100% Pure Creatine Monohydrat Pulver - apotal.de - Ihre Versandapotheke


----------



## Ruptet (5. August 2017)

Wenn du bisschen Geld sparen willst, kaufst du am besten überall - nur nicht in ner Online-Apotheke. 

Normales Monohydrat ~12€/kg
Kreatinmonohydrat Kaufen | Myprotein.at

Monohydrat ist Monohydrat, solange es aus kontrollierter Produktion kommt und nicht aus China etc., aber wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will kann man sich auch Creapure kaufen für ~22€/kg
Creapure(R) (Creatinmonohydrat) (Neutral) | Myprotein.at


----------



## Offset (5. August 2017)

Wenn ich aber 4 oder 5€ Versand zahlen muss ist der Preisvorteil eher klein.

Edit: Hab grade mal nachgeschaut, das Kreatin das ich habe findet man nirgends günstiger.


----------



## shadie (28. August 2017)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Wenn du bisschen Geld sparen willst, kaufst du am besten überall - nur nicht in ner Online-Apotheke.
> 
> Normales Monohydrat ~12€/kg
> Kreatinmonohydrat Kaufen | Myprotein.at
> ...



Genau das nutze ich auch:

Kreatinmonohydrat Kaufen | Myprotein.at

Habe auch meine ganzen Whey Pulver von dort / wenn du alles dort bestellst ist der Preisvorteil gegen Onlineapotheken etc. enorm.

Bekommst ab ich meine 60 € auch 30% Rabatt (sehr oft zumindest).


Ist übrigens mein erster Kommentar in der Sektion.

War früher immer recht schlank / durch Stress in der Firma dann ordentlich zugenommen und Anfang des Jahres dann satte 90kg (keine Muskelmasse) auf die Wage gebracht.

Seit Februar/März fleißig am Trainieren / mit 3x die Woche gestartet + Kardio und bin gegen Mai schon runter auf 70KG gewesen.

Vor 1 Monaten mit Creatin begonnen als Kur und seit dem 4-6 mal die Woche im Studio (nur noch zum Aufwärmen Kardio)
(2 verschiedene Trainingstage / Tag 1 Schultern / Trizeps / Brust / Tag 2 Bizeps / Beine / Bauch)
Und bin nun auf 73 KG hoch gegangen bei 1,78 M Körpergröße.

Werde kommende Woche mal eine Inbodyanalyse machen lassen um zu wissen, welchen Muskelanteil etc ich mittlerweile habe.


*An die Jungs die Kreatin nehmen.
Denkt bitte dran / viel trinken um Nierenschäden vorzubeugen.
Ansonsten ist das zeug komplett unbedenklich, wer angst vor aufgeschwämmten Gesichtern etc. hat / 
das hatte ich auch befürchtet / ist aber nicht eingetreten.
Ich vertrage es super*


Kennt sich hier übrigens jemand gut mit dem Thema Ernährung aus?
Habe mich auch viel eingelesen aber aktuell ist der plan recht......einseitig.
Vielleicht findet sich ja wer der mir etwas unter die Arme greifen kann.


----------



## shadie (28. August 2017)

Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Mein Trainingspartner und ich sind kontinuierlich dabei unser Training zu verbessern, nur ergibt sich dann immer die Frage was ist richtig, was ist falsch?
> 
> In Büchern und im Netz gibt es zu jedem Hobby welches ich betreibe mehr als nur eine Meinung, im Bodybuilding / Kraftsport gibt es quasi zu jedem Teilbereich hunderte und jeder behauptet etwas anderes.
> 
> Nun meine Frage an euch welche Informationsquellen vertraut ihr und weshalb?



ich vertraue hauptsächlich meinem Trainer im Fitnesstudio.
Die haben bei mir alle eine passende Ausbildung dazu gemacht und kennen sich auch mit Physiotherapie aus.

Weiß nicht obs bei dir im Studio auch solche Trainer gibt.
Diese Studios sind meistens ein wenig teurer / war es mir zum Start aber alle Male wert.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (28. August 2017)

shadie schrieb:


> ich vertraue hauptsächlich meinem Trainer im Fitnesstudio.
> Die haben bei mir alle eine passende Ausbildung dazu gemacht und kennen sich auch mit Physiotherapie aus.
> 
> Weiß nicht obs bei dir im Studio auch solche Trainer gibt.
> Diese Studios sind meistens ein wenig teurer / war es mir zum Start aber alle Male wert.



Ich habe einen Trainer der dieses eine Studio mit seiner Familie betreibt.
Ich behaupte mal er hat einen Trainerschein bzw eine Ausbildung, da er momentan auch eine Azubine ausbildet. Ich schätze sein Wissen, allerdings weiß ich nicht inwiefern er sich über neue Studien informiert oder Lehrgänge besucht.
Sein Wissen mag gut sein wenn man in den 80ern trainiert hat und "Oldschool" funktioniert ja immernoch - 
aber gibt es was besseres? Trainiere ich, wenn ich auf aktuellere Studien höre effizienter? Usw.

Was ich sagen will: Sein Wissen ist nicht falsch, nur nicht mehr Up to date und welche Auswirkungen hat das für mich als trainierenden.


----------



## shadie (28. August 2017)

Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Trainer der dieses eine Studio mit seiner Familie betreibt.
> Ich behaupte mal er hat einen Trainerschein bzw eine Ausbildung, da er momentan auch eine Azubine ausbildet. Ich schätze sein Wissen, allerdings weiß ich nicht inwiefern er sich über neue Studien informiert oder Lehrgänge besucht.
> Sein Wissen mag gut sein wenn man in den 80ern trainiert hat und "Oldschool" funktioniert ja immernoch -
> aber gibt es was besseres? Trainiere ich, wenn ich auf aktuellere Studien höre effizienter? Usw.
> ...



Ah ok wusste natürlich nicht das er zum "alten Eisen" gehört.

Bei uns sind alle Trainer zwischen 25-35 Jahre alt / 
wenn man ein wenig mit denen quatscht merkt man recht schnell, wer da die Ahnung hat und wer eher nicht.

Ich habe in meinem Studio auch gezielt mal die Leute angesprochen,
welche "immer da sind" (ihr kennt das sicher / es gibt immer so 4-5 Leute die IMMER da sind, wenn Ihr auch da seit und das dann jeden Tag)
Und welche die Ziele erreicht haben, die ich auch anstrebe.

Wenn man die Leute freundlich anspricht und denen nicht dauernd auf die nerven geht,
helfen die Jungs natürlich auch gerne weiter.

Habe so auch schon 2 neue Trainingspartner bekommen, ist wirklich äußerst angenehm.

Grad beim Bankdrücken ist es ganz angenehm,
wenn die Leute von sich aus schon Ihre Übung unterbrechen um beim Spotten zu helfen.
Sind bei uns echt alle super nett muss ich sagen.


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Dezember 2017)

Der Thread scheint wohl zum Stillstand gekommen zu sein, weswegen ich ihn mal hier hervor hole 
Da ich letztens mit Erschrecken feststellen musste, dass ich so schwer wie noch nie bin und das so nicht mehr haben möchte, werde ich jetzt mit Muskeltraining anfangen, 
da Joggen erstens ******* ist und zweitens einfach nicht so viele Kalorien verbraucht wie hartes Fitness-Training.
Glücklicherweise habe ich einen Trainingspartner, welcher meine Motivation hochhalten wird. Aber da er auch nicht so erfahren ist, frage ich mal hier, ob denn mein angedachter Plan gut ist.
Habe im Internet etc recherchiert und da ich, was Muskeltraining betrifft, ein ziemlicher Noob bin, wollte ich erst Mal mit diesem Plan anfangen:

Kniebeugen 3-4x6-8 Wdh
Bankdrücken 3x6-8 Wdh
Kreuzheben 3-4x5 Wdh
Klimmzüge 3xMax
Schulterdrücken 2x8-10 Wdh

Frequenz: 3 mal pro Woche z.B. Mo, Mi, Fr

DZA's Trainingsplan Guide : Trainingsplane & Trainingssysteme

Bei jeder Einheit die gleichen Übungen und die gleiche Anzahl an Wiederholungen und vllt dann nach einem Monat etc. mal das Gewicht steigern, wenn ich merke, dass es zu leicht werden sollte.
Ist dies sinnig? Wie lange sollte man so einen "Anfänger" Ganzkörper-Plan durchziehen? Oder taugt der z.B. auch für das erste ganze Jahr?

Natürlich sind die Fortschritte/Körperveränderungen/Kraftsteigerung etc. alle individuell, aber hat jemand vllt schon mal einen ähnlichen Plan gemacht und kann berichten, wie sich der Körper dadurch verändert hat?
Solche Erfolgsstories helfen nämlich, zusätzliche Motivation aufzubauen 

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Die_Himbeere (3. Dezember 2017)

Ich als nicht Experte würde dir am Anfang folgendes Vorschlagen:
08/15 GK Plan der dir vom Trainer vor Ort gemacht wird.
Kreuzheben, Bankdrücken und Kniebeugen an einem Tag klingt schon arg heftig, als Anfänger (ich würde keinem blutigen Anfänger auch nur eine der 3 Übungen ans Herz legen) evtl noch machbar da die Kraftwerte noch sehr niedrig sind.

Lerne erstmal die Bewegungsabläufe an den (Primär) Maschinen und mach Wdh eher im Bereich zwischen 12 und 20. 
Wenn du aktiv dabei bleibst und 2-3 mal die Woche deinen GK Plan machst, kannst du dich so langsam mal an ein Splittraining ranwagen mit freien Bewegungen und und und...
Wann das der Fall ist sollte dein Trainer bewerten


----------



## Offset (3. Dezember 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> ...



Der Plan am sich ist sehr gut, habe ihn auch fast ein Jahr gemacht, man könnte aber auch deutlich länger.

Bei mir wurde die Belastung auf den unteren Rücken dann mit steigenden Kraftwerten allerdings zu hoch, weshalb ich in 2 Einheiten pro Woche Kniebeuge mache und nur einmal Kreuzheben. Einmal Kreuzheben pro Woche erscheint ziemlich wenig, die Belastung auf das Nervensystem ist aber auch recht hoch, was dann eher schlecht für die nachfolgenden Übungen ist.

Achtung bei der Ausführung! wie wichtig die ist erfahre ich grade an meiner Schulter,  wo ich vermutlich durch das Schulterdrücken eine langwierige Entzündung habe.
Prinzipiell ist eine brauchbare Ausführung aber möglich wenn man sich informiert und aufpasst...

Edit: Es ist mMn. auch keine Schande auf Maschinen auszuweichen, am Anfang wollte ich das aber auch nicht wahrhaben.


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Dezember 2017)

Danke euch für den Input, deswegen frage ich ja 
Ich werde auch mal die Trainer vor Ort fragen und schauen was die so sagen, aber es gibt ja durchaus auch unter Trainern schwarze Schafe oder Leute, die einfach keinen Bock auf ihren Job haben und da wollte ich dann nicht ganz uninformiert in so ein Gespräch gehen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (4. Dezember 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Achtung bei der Ausführung! wie wichtig die ist erfahre ich grade an meiner Schulter,  wo ich vermutlich durch das Schulterdrücken eine langwierige Entzündung habe.
> Prinzipiell ist eine brauchbare Ausführung aber möglich wenn man sich informiert und aufpasst...



Was hast du falsch gemacht? Bzw. was machst du jetzt besser? Ich hatte mal sowas ähnliches und konnte nicht rauskriegen, wo der Grund liegt.


----------



## shadie (4. Dezember 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Der Thread scheint wohl zum Stillstand gekommen zu sein, weswegen ich ihn mal hier hervor hole
> Da ich letztens mit Erschrecken feststellen musste, dass ich so schwer wie noch nie bin und das so nicht mehr haben möchte, werde ich jetzt mit Muskeltraining anfangen,
> da Joggen erstens ******* ist und zweitens einfach nicht so viele Kalorien verbraucht wie hartes Fitness-Training.
> Glücklicherweise habe ich einen Trainingspartner, welcher meine Motivation hochhalten wird. Aber da er auch nicht so erfahren ist, frage ich mal hier, ob denn mein angedachter Plan gut ist.
> ...



Ich sehe das ähnlich, lass dir einen Plan im Studio zusammen stellen.
Generell kann ich dir aber sagen / das wenn du Fett verbrennen willst du am besten auch noch Laufen gehen solltest.
Wenn du nur Muskelaufbau machst wirst du sogar an Gewicht zunehmen.

Zudem ist eine ausgewogene Ernährung das A und O.
Die solltest du nicht vernachlässigen denn ansonsten wirst du keine bis kaum Erfolge sehen.

Meine "Erfolgsstory"

War früher immer recht schlank / durch Stress in der Firma dann ordentlich zugenommen und Anfang des Jahres dann satte 90kg (keine Muskelmasse) auf die Wage gebracht.

 Seit Februar/März fleißig am Trainieren / mit 3x die Woche gestartet + Kardio und bin gegen Mai schon runter auf 70KG gewesen.

 Vor 2 Monaten mit Creatin begonnen als Kur und seit dem 4-6 mal die Woche im Studio (nur noch zum Aufwärmen Kardio)
 (2 verschiedene Trainingstage / Tag 1 Schultern / Trizeps / Brust / Tag 2 Bizeps / Beine / Bauch)
 Und bin nun auf 74 KG hoch gegangen bei 1,78 M Körpergröße.

Jetzt habe ich leider bedingt durch Umzug neue Wohnung neue Umgebung (von Darmstadt nach Hamburg umgezogen).
Bereits seit 3-4 Wochen kein Training gehabt......zudem scheiß Ernährung....

Muskelmasse habe ich definitiv verloren und der Bauch kommt langsam wieder (die Pizzen etc. machen sich bemerkbar)
Ab dieser Woche geht es aber wieder ins neue Studio (ab dem Wochenende), freue mich schon drauf und dieses mal auch zusammen mit Frauchen 



Zu deinen Plänen kann ich dir nur raten Infos vom Trainer zu nehmen.
Du wirst am Anfang wahrscheinlich "alles" trainieren und dafür nur 2-3 Mal die Woche.

Gewichte kannst du erhöhen sobald DU merkst, dass mehr geht.
Achte aber darauf, dass du trotz Erhöhung deine Sätze / Wiederholungen auch schaffst....und zwar ALLE!

Wie oft man den Trainingsplan ändern sollte.......wenn du auf einmal nach dem Training und trotz Erhöhung der Gewichte keinen Muskelkater hast.
Wenn dich so echt gar nix drückt....dann braucht der Körper neue Reize.

Bei mir war das bisher alle 2 Monate soweit.
Dann habe ich zu Beginn immer ein neues Ganzkörpertraining bekommen und jetzt zum schluss den 5-6 Tages trainingsplan mit 2 verschiedenen Trainingseinheiten aufgeteilt auf Körperregionen.



Freue mich auch wieder rießig auf das Training, mal gespannt wie die Leute in Hamburg im Studio so drauf sind


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Dezember 2017)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ähnlich, lass dir einen Plan im Studio zusammen stellen.
> Generell kann ich dir aber sagen / das wenn du Fett verbrennen willst du am besten auch noch Laufen gehen solltest.
> Wenn du nur Muskelaufbau machst wirst du sogar an Gewicht zunehmen.
> 
> ...



Gewicht ist mir egal, wollte mit Fett verbrennen sagen, dass halt der Bauch und Pausbäckchen wieder ein wenig weg sollen und ich generell geformter aussehe 
Ist ja klar, weil Muskelmasse schwerer als Fett ist.

Ja, an der Ernährung schraube ich auch und versuche, den Eiweiß-Anteil zu erhöhen, weil EW mich einfach länger sättigt als die gleiche Menge an KH.




shadie schrieb:


> Meine "Erfolgsstory"



Das klingt doch schon mal sehr gut!
Ich bin jetzt auch bei 90 Kilo, vor dem Studium hatte ich knapp unter 80 Kilo und da will ich auch wieder hin.
Aber die paar Jahre an der Uni haben einen einfach verkommen lassen


----------



## Offset (4. Dezember 2017)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> ...



Aktuell kann ich nichts mehr trainieren wo die Schulter involviert ist, von daher kann ich dir nicht wirklich helfen. Meine Vermutung ist, dass ich einfach viel zu unbeweglich für Überkopfbewegungen bin.


----------



## shadie (4. Dezember 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Gewicht ist mir egal, wollte mit Fett verbrennen sagen, dass halt der Bauch und Pausbäckchen wieder ein wenig weg sollen und ich generell geformter aussehe
> Ist ja klar, weil Muskelmasse schwerer als Fett ist.
> 
> Ja, an der Ernährung schraube ich auch und versuche, den Eiweiß-Anteil zu erhöhen, weil EW mich einfach länger sättigt als die gleiche Menge an KH.
> ...



Ja gut wenn du das weißt passt es ja.
Gibt halt viele die dann demotiviert sind weil sie nicht abnehmen an Gewicht.

Jaaa ließ dich bei Ernährung am besten mal etwas ein.
Vor dem Studio gehen ist es ratsam Kohelnhydrate zu sich zu nehmen um auch die Kraft für das Training zu haben.
Ansonsten aber das 1 1/2 Fache an KG / pro tag in Gramm an Eiweiß zu dir nehmen wenn es um Muskelaufbau geht.

Sprich bei dir: round about 130g Eiweiß

Das wirst du über "normale" Nahrung nur schwer erreichen.....

....ich werde ab kommender Woche:

Morgens einen Shake mit Magerquark (250g) zu mir nehmen.
Vormittags bisschen Erdnüsse
Mittag Reis / Quinoa mit Fisch / Hühnchen und Gemüse
Nachmittags wieder bischen Nüsse und Obst
Abends direkt nach dem Training dann noch 250G Magerquark + Whey Pulver + Wasser in den Mixxer.

Damit komme ich pro Tag auf um die 110-120g Eiweiß


Joa ich denke ich kann ganz zufrieden sein.
hab meine Figur aber wie gesagt die letzten 4 Wochen auch wieder versaut.
Brauche auf den alten Stand vorm Umzug sicherlich wieder meine 1-2 Monate.
Das wird wieder hart.


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Dezember 2017)

Joa, über Ernährung weiß ich schon recht viel, nur ist mein Problem, dass ich nicht diszipliniert genug bin, das auch einzuhalten


----------



## shadie (4. Dezember 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Joa, über Ernährung weiß ich schon recht viel, nur ist mein Problem, dass ich nicht diszipliniert genug bin, das auch einzuhalten



das ist bei mir immer davon abhängig wie viel Stress ich habe.

Wenn ich nur auf der Arbeit oder nur Privat stress habe (also eisn von beiden), dann geht das mit der Ernährung.
Wenn ich aber umziehe 580km entfernt, dan ndie Bude voll gestellt ist mit kisten, man jeden abend nur hin und her räumt.
Dann einarbeitung auf der neuen Stelle 

Dan nwird auch mal öfters der Pizzabote angerufen.

Hasse mich aber nach den 4 WOchen nun echt selber 

Bei mir gibt es einmal die WOche einen Cheat Day / entweder essen vom Lieferservice oder romantisch mit Frauchen ABendessen gehen 
Das ist dan nimmer SOnntag oder Samstag / da kan man sich dan nanfang der Woche drauf freuen.

Blöd wird es jetzt nur, das ich für 2 kochen muss, für mich low carb und für meine Frau (gut das macht sie auch oft selber).

Glaubst gar nicht wie blöd das ist so nen geilen Auflauf vor dir zu haben oder nen Steak mit Bratkartoffeln bohnengemüse etc. davon aber nix essen darfst weil du deinen Reis mit Hühnchen essen musst


----------



## mrmurphy007 (4. Dezember 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Aktuell kann ich nichts mehr trainieren wo die Schulter involviert ist, von daher kann ich dir nicht wirklich helfen. Meine Vermutung ist, dass ich einfach viel zu unbeweglich für Überkopfbewegungen bin.



Alles klar, danke! Und gute Besserung!


----------



## Leob12 (4. Dezember 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Aktuell kann ich nichts mehr trainieren wo die Schulter involviert ist, von daher kann ich dir nicht wirklich helfen. Meine Vermutung ist, dass ich einfach viel zu unbeweglich für Überkopfbewegungen bin.


Dafür gibts doch gewisse Dehnübungen.

Leider setzt mich seit knapp einer Woche eine Bronchitis außer Gefecht. Ist zwar schon fast wieder gut, aber die will ich möglichst komplett auskurieren. 
Viel Obst und Gemüse essen, Hände waschen, das Studio ist wirklich ein Tummelplatz für diverse Krankheitserreger. Dazu kommt noch die trockene Luft.


----------



## BlackAcetal (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe jetzt eine 2 Monatige Trainingspause hinter mir aufgrund von persönlichen psychischen Problemen. Habe in der Zeit auch tagsüber nur einmal ne Kleinigkeit gegessen wenn überhaupt und deswegen auch 10kg wieder verloren. Nunja ich gehe jetzt seit 2 Wochen wieder trainieren und es tut mir schon gut. Freut mich. Hoffe dass ich wieder ordentlich Masse aufbaue


----------



## Cuzzle187 (12. Dezember 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt eine 2 Monatige Trainingspause hinter mir aufgrund von persönlichen psychischen Problemen. Habe in der Zeit auch tagsüber nur einmal ne Kleinigkeit gegessen wenn überhaupt und deswegen auch 10kg wieder verloren. Nunja ich gehe jetzt seit 2 Wochen wieder trainieren und es tut mir schon gut. Freut mich. Hoffe dass ich wieder ordentlich Masse aufbaue



Memory-Effekt solltest in ein paar Monaten wieder auf dem "alten" stand sein


----------



## Dustin91 (9. Januar 2018)

Was haltet Ihr von dem Programm für Anfänger?

phraks-gslp - Fitness


----------



## Slezer (10. Januar 2018)

Gibt's das auch auf Deutsch? Dann könnte ich dir besser helfen...


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Januar 2018)

Slezer schrieb:


> Gibt's das auch auf Deutsch? Dann könnte ich dir besser helfen...



Ich übersetze es morgen mal, bin gerade zu müde 
Aber Danke schon mal!


----------



## Die_Himbeere (10. Januar 2018)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von dem Programm für Anfänger?
> 
> phraks-gslp - Fitness


Was ist dein Ziel?

Ohne den kompletten Plan gelesen zu haben sieht er für mich eher nach Kraft (=Powerlifting / " Strongman")  als nach Muskelmasse (=Fitness / Bodybuilding) aus.
Dafür sprechen bspw die niedrige Wdhzahl und die Hohe Pausenzeit von 2-3 Minuten.

Außerdem wird dir als Anfänger Klimmzüge empfohlen bzw der Plan suggeriert mir, dass er sich an Anfänger richtet.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau was unter Chin - ups verstanden wird, also übergriff/unter griff/parallel eng/parallel weit usw...
Wie auch immer - find ich alles viel zu schwer. 
Die Kraftwerte als Anfänger sind so niedrig dass die Ausführung quasi nur drunter leiden kann.

Ja, dort steht man soll negative machen wenn mans nicht schafft, aber bevor ich nur negative mach und jedes mal auf n Stuhl stehe oder an die Stange hoch springe mach ich lieber nen Latzug bis ich mein Körpergewicht ziehen kann.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Januar 2018)

Wenn man nicht viel zu schwer ist, sollten Klimmzüge immer möglich sein, selbst für einen Untrainierten. Gehört zum Glück zur Beschaffenheit des Körpers. 

Pause zwischen den Sätzen auf 60-90 Sekunden und Wiederholungen auf 6-10 rauf, dann sollte das passen. Je nach Übung kann man auch bei den Sätzen auf 4-5 gehen.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (10. Januar 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht viel zu schwer ist, sollten Klimmzüge immer möglich sein, selbst für einen Untrainierten. Gehört zum Glück zur Beschaffenheit des Körpers.
> 
> Pause zwischen den Sätzen auf 60-90 Sekunden und Wiederholungen auf 6-10 rauf, dann sollte das passen. Je nach Übung kann man auch bei den Sätzen auf 4-5 gehen.


Kommt drauf an welche Klimmzüge du machst, unter griff oder parallel eng - ja.

Übergriff behaupte ich nein. Hier spreche ich aus meiner Erfahrung und der meines Trainingspartners.

Ich rede auch von korrekter Form und kein hochschaukeln / krummer rücken / beliebigeabfälschungstechnikhiereinfügen.

Und was heißt schwer?
Hoher kfa schwer? Niedriger kfa schwer? 
Schwer sagt auch nichts über die kraftwerte aus.
Bspw schafft Markus Rühl (130kg?) keinen einzigen Klimmzug, thor bjornsson schafft circa 10 mit mittelmäßiger Form bei 170-180 kg Körpergewicht.

Wdhzahl würde ich gerade als Anfänger an die 15 ansetzen um den Bewegungsablauf zu lernen.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Januar 2018)

Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Was ist dein Ziel?
> 
> Ohne den kompletten Plan gelesen zu haben sieht er für mich eher nach Kraft (=Powerlifting / " Strongman")  als nach Muskelmasse (=Fitness / Bodybuilding) aus.
> Dafür sprechen bspw die niedrige Wdhzahl und die Hohe Pausenzeit von 2-3 Minuten.
> ...



Mein Ziel ist den KFA zu verringern und definierter zu werden. Muss jetzt kein Kraftpaket und kein Bodybuilder werden. Habe noch nie wirklich mit Geräten trainiert, aber wollte jetzt halt mal anfangen.
Habe vor 1-2 Jahren mal mehr oder weniger Fit ohne Geräte gemacht, aber das hat mich auch nie motiviert 

Wenn ich das als Beispiel nehme:
https://www.fitness-spartacus.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Körperfett-Bilder-Männer.jpg

Dann bin ich so zwischen 25-30% und will so bei 20% landen. Wiege momentan 89 Kg bei 1,77m Körpergröße.
So grob als Beispiel würde vllt. Benjamin McKenzie dienen, wie er bei the o.c. gebaut war.


Wie hoch sollte denn die Rep Zahl sein? Da ist es jetzt 3x5 und im dritten Satz AMRAP, also würde ich mal schätzen pro Übung kommt man auf 18-20 Reps.

Chin Ups = Klimmzug im Untergriff       Pull Ups = Klimmzüge im Obergriff






DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht viel zu schwer ist, sollten Klimmzüge immer möglich sein, selbst für einen Untrainierten. Gehört zum Glück zur Beschaffenheit des Körpers.
> 
> Pause zwischen den Sätzen auf 60-90 Sekunden und Wiederholungen auf 6-10 rauf, dann sollte das passen. Je nach Übung kann man auch bei den Sätzen auf 4-5 gehen.



5 Klimmzüge im Untergriff schaffe ich, Obergriff eher nicht.




Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welche Klimmzüge du machst, unter griff oder parallel eng - ja.
> 
> Übergriff behaupte ich nein. Hier spreche ich aus meiner Erfahrung und der meines Trainingspartners.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich die Wdh Zahl pro Satz so hoch setze, dann muss ich das Gewicht ja recht gering halten und dann geht es doch eher in Richtung Kraftausdauer oder? Und weniger in Richtung Muskelaufbau?! Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Januar 2018)

Slezer schrieb:


> Gibt's das auch auf Deutsch? Dann könnte ich dir besser helfen...



Tag 1 (Montag) 

3x5+ Klimmzüge im Untergriff oder Langhantel Rudern (alternierend)
3x5+ Schulterpressen oder Bankdrücken (alternierend)
3x5+ Kniebeugen
 Tag 2 (Mittwoch) 

3x5+ Klimmzüge im Untergriff oder Langhantel Rudern (alternierend)
3x5+ Schulterpressen oder Bankdrücken (alternierend)
1x5+ Kreuzheben
 Tag 3 (Freitag) 

3x5+ Klimmzüge im Untergriff oder Langhantel Rudern (alternierend)
3x5+ Schulterpressen oder Bankdrücken (alternierend)
3x5+ Kniebeugen
 
Das Plus steht für AMRAP: so viele Wiederholungen wie möglich. Aber nicht bis zum kompletten Muskelversagen, sondern so, dass man noch 1-2 Wdh in Reserve hätte. Deutet sich dadurch gut an, wenn die Ausführungsgeschwindigkeit langsamer wird.

Alternierende Lifts 

Alterniere zwischen Klimmzügen und Langhantelrudern bei jedem Workout
Alterniere zwischen Bankdrücken und Schulterpressen bei jedem Workout
Paare Bankdrücken mit  Langhantelrudern und Schulterpressen mit Klimmzügen
 Pause 

2-3 Minuten Pause zwischen jedem Set
 Plan: 

Drei Mal die Woche
Einen Tag Pause zwischen den Work out
Training: Montag - Mittwoch - Freitag.  Pause: Dienstag - Donnerstag - Wochenende


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Januar 2018)

@ Himbeere

Zu schwer heißt, dass man keine Klimmzüge im Übergriff schafft. Und wenn es nur 2-3 sind. Das sollte eigentlich immer drin sein.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (11. Januar 2018)

Die 8-12 wdh Geschichte kommt von der Dauer unter der der Muskel unter Spannung ist.
Stichwort time under tension (TuT).

Für reines Hypertrophie training ist es nunmal am besten wenn ich den Muskel für 40-50 Sekunden unter Spannung halte.
Genau die Zeit die man für 8-12 reps brauchen sollte, deshalb die 8-12 reps.

Hypertrophie (= Verdickung der Muskelfasern) ist das was der Bodybuilder / Fitness Athlet haben möchte.

Ich möchte nicht sagen dass deine 5reps sinnlos sind, vor allem am Anfang ("noobgains") reicht es wenn du das Gewicht anschaust und du wirst einen Fortschritt machen 

Aber es geht eben effizienter und wenn du deine 40-50 Sekunden Belastung bei den Chin ups nicht schaffst - was bei 5 reps nicht der Fall sein dürfte - rate ich dir zu einer anderen Übung bei der du das schaffst. -> Latzug bspw, nimmst 20-30 Kilo, machst 8-12 wdh, zügig kontrolliert nach unten ziehen, und langsam wieder nach oben lassen. 

Bevor du dich in Trainingsplan usw verhaspelst:
Geh in ein Fitnessstudio deiner Wahl, Quatsch den Trainer an, sag ihm deine Ziele, wie oft du in der Woche trainieren kann usw und er wird dir einen Trainingsplan erstellen.
Mach erstmal diesen (wird vermutlich ein ganzkörperplan sein) so 3-6 Monate und bitte ihn dann um einen Splitplan.

Soweit mein Vorschlag


----------



## mrmurphy007 (11. Januar 2018)

~5 reps fördern halt die Maximalkraft mehr als die Verdickung der Muskelfasern.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (15. Januar 2018)

Moin,

Mein Kollege ist ein relativer "Lauch" (58kg auf 1.75M) und hat vor 3 Wochen angefangen zu Pumpen. Da er seine Beine zu dünn findet will er natürlich auch seine Beine trainieren, traut sich aber nicht an die Beinpresse weil er Angst hat das seine Gelenke brechen.
Hab ihm zwar 1000x gesagt das nix passiert wenn er es mit dem Gewicht nicht übertreibt und er seine Beine nicht ganz ausstreckt. Nutzt nichts. Er hat Angst.

Habt ihr ne Idee wie man ihn überzeugt das da nix passiert?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Januar 2018)

Setz ihn auf die Beinpresse, fang mit 20 Kg an und dann fröhlich auflegen bis er anfängt zitternde Beine zu bekommen und ihm dann sagen wieviel Gewicht da gerade draufliegt.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (16. Januar 2018)

Das klingt mies. 
Werd ich das nächste Mal machen


----------



## shadie (16. Januar 2018)

Bei mir geht es heute ach 2 monatiger Pause durch Umzug 600km von der Heimat entfernt, neuem Job und erst mal der Suche nach einem guten Studio auch wieder los mit Training.

Um rein zu kommen erst mal nur 3 mal die Woche ganz Körper Training und danach wohl wieder mti 2 trainingsplänen / 5-6 Mal die Woche so wie vor dem Umzug.
Freue mich schon wieder drauf, auf die Ernährungsumstellung freue ich mich nicht so.....war schon ganz geil essen zu können was man will 

Aber was tut man nicht alles für die Gains


----------



## Die_Himbeere (16. Januar 2018)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Mein Kollege ist ein relativer "Lauch" (58kg auf 1.75M) und hat vor 3 Wochen angefangen zu Pumpen. Da er seine Beine zu dünn findet will er natürlich auch seine Beine trainieren, traut sich aber nicht an die Beinpresse weil er Angst hat das seine Gelenke brechen.
> Hab ihm zwar 1000x gesagt das nix passiert wenn er es mit dem Gewicht nicht übertreibt und er seine Beine nicht ganz ausstreckt. Nutzt nichts. Er hat Angst.
> ...


Versuch es mit alternativen Übungen, z.B. Beinstrecker & Beinbeuger.

Von Kniebeugen würde ich abraten, zu komplex für einen Anfänger der noch kein Muskelgefühl hat.


----------



## BlackAcetal (21. Januar 2018)

Sooo heute habe ich auch mal wieder meine Bein trainiert nach längerer Pause. 

Habe 3 Sätze á 15 Wiederholungen in der Beinpresse mit 81kg gemacht. Danach ist mir das Laufen auch echt schwer gefallen und meine Beine waren wie Pudding. Aber Beine müssen auch sein


----------



## Die_Himbeere (21. Januar 2018)

So muss es sein! [emoji1]

Bei meinem Trainingspartner und mir stehen morgen (ist ja schon heute [emoji849]) Vormittag Bizeps und Trizeps an 

Schwere Dips, Curls mit der SZ Stange usw... 
Ich freu mich schon auf das brennen im Arm [emoji7]


----------



## labernet (21. Januar 2018)

Glaub ich habs am Freitag recht übertrieben mit Bauchmuskeltraining und Rücken, hab noch immer Muskelkater ^^


----------



## azzih (21. Januar 2018)

Kniebeugen sind keine komplizierte Übung sondern ein recht simpler Bewegungsablauf. So oder so muss man die irgendwann lernen, kann er ja gleich mit Anfangen und nimmt dann halt nur die Stange oder 10kg auf jede Seite. Gibt beim Beintraining quasi kein sinnvollen Ersatz für Squats, zumindest keinen der so viele Muskeln effektiv auf einmal anspricht.
Hier mal 2 gute Videos dazu: 
YouTube
YouTube


----------



## BlackAcetal (21. Januar 2018)

Kann mal jemand en gutes Whey empfehlen was nicht exorbitant teuer ist? Aktuell versuche ich ja 2 mal am Tag 2 selbstgemachte Shakes zu trinken welche jeweils 250gr Magerquark als Proteinquelle enthalten. Gemischt mit Milch und Wasser und ner Banane in den Mixer schmeckt das ganz gut. Nur sollte ich ja bei meinem Gewicht ca 160gr Eiweiß pro Tag zu mir nehmen aber dann müsste ich ja jeden Tag fast 1kg Maqerquark essen was zeit technisch nicht immer möglich ist


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Januar 2018)

ESN Tasty Whey Protein, Double Chocolate, 1 kg: Amazon.de: Drogerie & Korperpflege

baseXnutrition, VEGAN Protein, das vegane Eiweiss fur Gesundheit, optimalen Muskelerhalt und Muskelaufbau, 1000g Dose Schoko: Amazon.de: Drogerie & Korperpflege

Eines der beiden werde ich mir demnächst mal bestellen. Lesen sich beide gut und habe bisher auch nur gutes von denen gehört.


----------



## Offset (21. Januar 2018)

Tasty Whey hatte ich auch schon, Schoko ist wirklich sehr gut.
Banane dagegen war absolut eklig.


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Januar 2018)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Mein Kollege ist ein relativer "Lauch" (58kg auf 1.75M) und hat vor 3 Wochen angefangen zu Pumpen. Da er seine Beine zu dünn findet will er natürlich auch seine Beine trainieren, traut sich aber nicht an die Beinpresse weil er Angst hat das seine Gelenke brechen.
> Hab ihm zwar 1000x gesagt das nix passiert wenn er es mit dem Gewicht nicht übertreibt und er seine Beine nicht ganz ausstreckt. Nutzt nichts. Er hat Angst.
> ...



Tja ich würde zu Übungen ohne geräte raten. Damit die Seitlichen und Stützmuskeln 3Dimensional mit trainiert werden.wenn er keinerlei Vordefinition hat sprich storchen beine^^ sonst sieht es am Ende blöde aus.

Also im Studio war mir das ganze zu Monoton- zusätzlich geht es, aber allein nicht. Bei mir sieht man schon im endspannten zustand jeden auch seitlichen Muskel am am Gesamten Bein. Auch die kleinen und Diagonalen diese sind für seitlichen halt und Gleichgewicht hervorragend. Diese Mitzutrainieren hilft auch extrem Spannung über lange Zeiträume zu halten und Zeitgleich die Körperhaltung im Raum zu ändern ohne zu Übersäuern.
Die Beine sind extrem wichtigfür ein gutes gesamtbild. Oft sieht man das Leute Hauptsächlich die Brust/Arme/Triseps/ Nacken Trainieren und das sieht am Ende lächerlich aus wie ein Doofes Dreieck.

Ich würde empfehlen das er auch Regelmäßig "Weite" Ausfalschritte, Sprünge(auch seitlich),Und Becken/Bein seperate Dreh-Übungen macht.
Mehr-Punkt Liegestütz-Sprünge. Burpees z.b. Spreiz-Sprünge. das geht in die Kondition und bein Kraft.
Mit Sprüngen kann man Richtig gut sein eigenes LeistungsPotenzial steuern. Je hörer du springst je schwieriger^^. Und der OberKörper wird Automatisch mit Trainiert. Dazu dan Studio!!


----------



## azzih (21. Januar 2018)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand en gutes Whey empfehlen was nicht exorbitant teuer ist? Aktuell versuche ich ja 2 mal am Tag 2 selbstgemachte Shakes zu trinken welche jeweils 250gr Magerquark als Proteinquelle enthalten. Gemischt mit Milch und Wasser und ner Banane in den Mixer schmeckt das ganz gut. Nur sollte ich ja bei meinem Gewicht ca 160gr Eiweiß pro Tag zu mir nehmen aber dann müsste ich ja jeden Tag fast 1kg Maqerquark essen was zeit technisch nicht immer möglich ist



Kuck halt mal bei Myprotein wenn wieder ein Deal ist (quasi ständig irgendwie). Kriegt man 1Kg Whey für 10-12€, allerdings ist die Löslichkeit nicht ganz so top wie bei manch andren und bei den Sorten schwankt der Geschmack doch ziemlich. Kann hier Erdbeer- Sahne und Schokolade Brownie am meisten empfehlen. Auch Vanille ist gut.

Generell würd ich keine Fruchtsorten bei Whey kaufen die schmecken zu 90% richtig ekelhaft egal bei welchem Hersteller. Wenn du bissl mehr ausgeben willst dann nimm ESN Whey liegt so bei 15-16€ das Kilo. Bester Geschmack den ich je hatte hat Blackline Honest Whey, kostet allerdings auch knappen Zwanni.

------------------------------------------------------------

Zum Lauchkollegen:
Sag ihm halt er soll nicht auf Pussy machen. Gelenke brechen net einfach durch und man kann Gewichte einstellen. Ausserdem vorher immer warm machen grad die Knie und Schultern. Ansonsten hat jedes Studio irgendwelche Lauchs und Dicke und die gehn trotzdem hin. Es wird keiner dumme Bemerkungen machen und keiner wird sich für dein Kollegen interessieren falls er sich deswegen irgendwie schämt oder so.


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Januar 2018)

Diese Eiweiß Produkte sind Wischi waschi. Machen sich leute überhaupt über den eigentlichen Bedarf beim Sport gedanken?
Für den Normal trainierenden Freizeitsportler ist das viel zu viel, wenn ich mich recht errinnere brauchen normal Sporttreibende bis etwa 1 Gramm/pro KG am Tag. Das ist genug in normaler Nahrung. Bei Ausgewogener Ernährung natürlich. Nur extrem Sporttreibende die Benötigen mehr. ZUVIEL eiweiß bringt ganz genau--- Das Gegenteil--- und voll mit Zucker sind die Auch noch.

Edi:
Wer mehrmals die Woche Stundenlang trainiert. Der sollte lieber viel Eiweiß mit Kohlenhydraten essen!
Und vielleicht "etwas" Eiweiß kram als Unterstützung wenn man nur Pumpen will ohne Kraft gleichmäßig über alle wichtigen Muskeln(zb Stützmuskeln) aufzubauen.


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Januar 2018)

Voll mit Zucker? Ja, wenn 3-5g Zucker (variiert von Whey zu Whey) auf 100g Pulver viel Zucker sind, dann gebe ich dir Recht 
Wenn man sich in einem Bereich von 1-1,5g pro Kg KG aufhält, dann reicht das, da gebe ich dir völlig Recht.
Aber schädlich ist das erst, wenn man exorbitant viel Eiweiß zu sich nimmt und die Nieren es nicht mehr packen.  Das sollte bei einem gesunden Menschen aber normal nicht der Fall sein.

Kannst ja mal lesen:
Dietary protein intake and renal function | Nutrition & Metabolism | Full Text

Eiweiß ist aber insofern "gut", alsdass es einfach länger sättigt als Kohlenhydrate. Außerdem können die Shakes helfen, auf die erforderliche Proteinmenge zu kommen, wenn man eine Diät macht etc.


----------



## azzih (21. Januar 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Diese Eiweiß Produkte sind Wischi waschi. Machen sich leute überhaupt über den eigentlichen Bedarf beim Sport gedanken?
> Für den Normal trainierenden Freizeitsportler ist das viel zu viel, wenn ich mich recht errinnere brauchen normal Sporttreibende bis etwa 1 Gramm/pro KG am Tag. Das ist genug in normaler Nahrung. Bei Ausgewogener Ernährung natürlich. Nur extrem Sporttreibende die Benötigen mehr. ZUVIEL eiweiß bringt ganz genau--- Das Gegenteil--- und voll mit Zucker sind die Auch noch.
> 
> Edi:
> ...



Das ist Blödsinn, quasi jedes nennswerte Whey hat so gut wie keine Carbs und nehmen  stattdessen Süßstoffe.  Auch hat ein Plus an Protein in der Ernährung einige nicht zu verachtende Vorteile: es sättigt gut, schüttet kein Insulin aus und wird im Körper weniger stark in Fettdepos gespeichert. Eiweiss ist auch nicht schädlich für die Nieren bei gesunden Leuten, ist ein Mythos aus den 60igern der mittlerweile auch durch diverse Studien widerlegt wurde.

Und klar braucht man kein Proteinpulver und kann das alles auch über die Ernährung decken. Aber ist imo halt angenehm für Leute wie mich die morgens eben keine Eier essen können und zwischendrin ne kleine Mahlzeit damit ersetzen. Sprich meine 2 Wheyshakes am Tag erleichtern mir das Leben.


----------



## LastManStanding (22. Januar 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn, quasi jedes nennswerte Whey hat so gut wie keine Carbs und nehmen  stattdessen Süßstoffe.  Auch hat ein Plus an Protein in der Ernährung einige nicht zu verachtende Vorteile: es sättigt gut, schüttet kein Insulin aus und wird im Körper weniger stark in Fettdepos gespeichert. Eiweiss ist auch nicht schädlich für die Nieren bei gesunden Leuten, ist ein Mythos aus den 60igern der mittlerweile auch durch diverse Studien widerlegt wurde.
> 
> Und klar braucht man kein Proteinpulver und kann das alles auch über die Ernährung decken. Aber ist imo halt angenehm für Leute wie mich die morgens eben keine Eier essen können und zwischendrin ne kleine Mahlzeit damit ersetzen. Sprich meine 2 Wheyshakes am Tag erleichtern mir das Leben.



Mythos- Wiederlegt? oha...Legiglich Unbestätigt/Angezweifelt nach aktuellem Stand also 50/50. Das wäre ein "vielleicht! schädlich". no go- never!
Welche Studien hast du denn gelesen...Jede Konzentration etwaiger, vermeintlich wichtiger und Natürlicher Stoffe im Essen kann massiv schädlich werden. Ob Eiweiße, Vitamine D,E,C, etc Fett Zucker Cholesterin, usw. Wer sich ausgewogen ernährt --nebenbei unerlässlich für Sport/Gesundheit-- würde "Mit" diesen shakes seinen Bedarf vielfach übersteigen. Nur einseitige Ernährung fürt zum Mangel. Der Körper ist von sich aus schon so angelegt den Bedarf an Muskulären Veränderungen mit der Ernährung zu stemmen. Einseitige Ernährung ist z.B. Fertiggerichte kaum bis kein Gemüse oder Obst. 
Ein Apfel und eine Banane am Tag ist keine gesunde Ernährung. Fertiggerichte wie Fertigsoßen Tiefkühlpizza, Tütensuppen und was es noch alles für ein Quatsch gibt---beinhalten nahezu keine Ballastoffe inklusive anderer wichtigen Stoffe. Ich will dich sicher nicht belehren, aber Mahlzeiten durch "Wheyshakes" zu ersetzen ist ein Katastrophe. Diese Art der Einnahme von soviel zusatzstoff,lässt in mir die Frage aufkommen wie du dich ernährst. Bei uns gibt es keine Fertiggerichte, beide voll Berufstätig, viele hobbys. Und trotzdem immer Zeit gemütlich zu kochen und essen.
"Wenn" zusätzliche Eiweiß aufnahme- dann definitiv über den Tag verteilt mit regulärer Nahrung zusammen. Ich habe mal durchgerechnet wie viel Eiweiß ich Gestern mit der normalen Nahrung zirca zu mir genommen habe OHNE zusätzliche zufuhr und da ist der käse und das Hünchen Abends ca (150g) noch nicht mit drin= über 80g -- Das übersteigt die benötigte Menge weit und enspricht Täglich Stunden von hartem Sport. Aber ich hab Gestern nur 1 Stunde Ganzkörper intesiv Speed-Workouts gemacht- also zuviel Eiweiß.
Lieber möglichst Gesund ernähren, darauf achten wann ich wie viel esse, als es mir besonders einfach machen zu wollen und unvorhergesehene Risiken in kauf zu nehmen.
Nebenbei wer zusätzlich Fett verbrennen sprich "abnehmen" will ist mit "Whey" auf dem falschen Weg. Egal wie Gesund und umfangreich es dargestellt wird.
Wenn man seine Ernährung nicht steuert sind 3-5 pro 100g ziemlich viel^^. Einfach mal über ein paar Tage "Ohne Verzicht auf Gewohnheit" Zucker zählen.
lieber Reines Wasser vielleicht 1-2 die Woche ein Kaffe/Capuccino. alles frisch kochen  

Edit: Aso zu den Süßstoffen lobe die lieber nicht in den Himmel! Die sind nicht besser sondern anders.

Ich will nicht Klugscheisen, echt nicht! Aber ich muss mich mit der Aufnahme diverser Stoffe viel beschäftigen. Laktose und Gluten überempfindlichkeit, worauf wir beim Kochen achten müssen
Deshalb sind Fertiggerichte eh eine Katastrophe^^


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Januar 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Mythos- Wiederlegt? oha...Legiglich Unbestätigt/Angezweifelt nach aktuellem Stand also 50/50. Das wäre ein "vielleicht! schädlich". no go- never!
> Welche Studien hast du denn gelesen...Jede Konzentration etwaiger, vermeintlich wichtiger und Natürlicher Stoffe im Essen kann massiv schädlich werden. Ob Eiweiße, Vitamine D,E,C, etc Fett Zucker Cholesterin, usw.



Die Frage ist, welche Studien du gelesen hast.
Lies mal hier, falls du das noch nicht getan hast:
Dietary protein intake and renal function | Nutrition & Metabolism | Full Text



> At present, there is not sufficient proof to warrant public health  directives aimed at restricting dietary protein intake in healthy adults  for the purpose of preserving renal function.



Klar, wer Nierenprobleme hat, der sollte es mit dem Eiweiß nicht übertreiben, aber ansonsten ist da nichts schädlich. Ob es nötig ist, darüber kann man reden, aber schaden tut es jungen gesunden Menschen nicht.
Gleiches gilt btw für dein Beispiel Vitamin C. Vitamin C ist ein wasserlösliches Vitamin und das kannst du so hoch dosieren wie du willst und das schadet nicht, da es einfach ausgeschieden wird.
Genau wie bei Eiweiß wird Vitamin C erst schädlich, wenn man es zu hoch dosiert und die Nieren einen Schaden haben.

Ich habe gestern z.B. lange geschlafen. Mittags gab es dann Kartoffelgratin und Abends drei Maultaschen mit zwei Eiern. Da bin ich dann vllt bei maximal 40g Eiweiß gewesen, was deutlich zu wenig ist.
Da wäre dann ein Shake Abends zum Abendessen dazu, ne gute Möglichkeit um noch an meinen Tagesbedarf ranzukommen.
Dass ein Shake keine komplette Mahlzeit ersetzen kann, das sagt einem ja allein schon der Menschenverstand. 
Shakes sollte man eher als Zwischenmahlzeit/Snack sehen und nicht eine ganze Mahlzeit durch Shakes ersetzen.

Und bei "ziemlich viel" hast du wohl andere Ansichten als der Rest der Welt.
Sagen wir mal, man nimmt pro Tag 60g Eiweiß, dann wären wir, je nach Whey, bei 2-3,5g Zucker und das sind gerade mal 8-14 kcal. Lächerlich wenig, wenn du mich fragst.


----------



## LastManStanding (22. Januar 2018)

Es mag an mir liegen aber eine Eindeutige Algemeingültige Studie finde ich nirgendwo. Da es keine konkreten Beleg gibt sondern immer nur nicht Standartisierte studien mit nicht standardisierten Labor test. Ich meine der das eine Labor Testet So der Publisher und deren beautragte wieder So. Ist für mich 50/50. Bei mir Zählen unumstößlich fakten.

Naja bei Vitamin C speziell soll es wohl die enorm vielfach empfohlene Menge sein oder ein Langfristige Überdosierung. Vitamin A und D schaden schon erhblich mehr. Klar ist natürlich ein Mangel Wirkt sich  kurzfristig wesentlich massiver aus. Eiweiße und Vitamin in zu Hohen Dosen ist sogar schädlich für den Darm. Auch den eines "Gesunden" Menschen. 

Die Bezugsquellen in dem Link sind von 1933-2006 die meisten aber von Mitte bis Ende der 90´ Jahre. Das macht sie Grundsätzlich selbstverständlich nicht falsch, aber spätestens wenn aktuellere gegen UND für sprechen wäre ich nicht mehr sehr sicher. fifty/fifty wie ich sagte. Der eine Expert sagt ja der andere nein...und jetz jetz müssen wir Den "Experten" mit der herrausragensten "Expertise" finden.
Nicht jeder kann immer recht haben nicht ich nicht du und schon gar nicht müller´s Kuh.  Aber M.e. :Besser auf Zusatz-Preperate versichten, wenn man es auf einfachsten Wege "Natürlich" erreicht. Wie Essen/Sport


----------



## Die_Himbeere (22. Januar 2018)

Zu den Kniebeugen:
Bizep curls an der Maschine ist für mich eine simple Übung.
Setz dich hin, nimm kein Schwung , zügig hoch, langsam runter, arme nicht verdrehen. (Fast)Fertig ist der curl.

Freies Bankdrücken LH / KH, Overheadpress, Kniebeugen, Kreuzheben, Klimmzüge - bzw sogenannte "Compound Lifts" halte ich gerade für nen Anfänger als zu schwer und unnötig.

Du kommst als untrainierter ins Studio und lernst erstmal 8-15 Geräte kennen, wie man sie einstellt, wie sie benutzt werden und vor allem wie die Bewegung ausgeführt werden muss.
Da muss ich dem untrainierten nicht noch eintrichtern wie man richtiges Bankdrücken macht oder ne schwere LH vom Boden auf-"hebt". 

Der Klient sollte erstmal ein Gefühl in seine Muskeln bekommen bevor er eine Hantel in die Hand nimmt.

Das senkt die Verletzungsgefahr drastisch und erhöht die Effizienz des Trainings, da vmtl mit weniger Abfälschen gearbeitet wird und man auch schneller fertig ist.
->In die Brustpresse rein setzen und Gewichte stecken vs LH auf / abladen. 

Für nen Bodybuilder / Fitnessathlet ist eine Stützmuskulatur sowieso nicht wichtig. 
-nein ich bin kein Fan davon keine Stützmuskulatur zu besitzen, aber das nehme ich in den ersten 3-6 Monaten eher in Kauf, anstatt dass der Klient sich verletzt.

Mag sein dass es da tolle Videos gibt (schaue ich selbst gerne und checke damit selbst meine Form), nur heißt das nicht, dass ich, bzw erst recht nicht dass der Anfänger das umsetzen kann. 

---
Zum Whey: 
Es gibt immer mal wieder unabhängige (zumindest hoffe ich, dass diese unabhängig sind) Laboruntersuchungen in denen aufgelistet wird Wie viel Eiweiß / Kohlenhydrate /  Fett usw enthalten ist. 
Glaubwürdigkeit? - Muss jeder selbst entscheiden, sofern nicht vom Hersteller finanziert, würde ich das glauben.

Da würde ich den Preis / Leistungssieger nehmen oder schauen was ich für billiges Geld bekomme, ob das akzeptabel ist.

Amazon Bewertungen von wegen "das whey wirkt" kann man links liegen lassen, die Bewertungen lese ich nur wenns um den Geschmack & Löslichkeit geht.

Meine Erfahrung dazu reiche ich später nach.

Zucker ist in dem Zeug nicht viel drin, meist sinds Süßstoffe wie in den vorherigen Beiträgen schon erwähnt.
Ob die besser sind? Da ziehe ich lieber die geringe Menge Zucker vor, gibt immer mal wieder die Meldung dass Süßungsmittel XY Krebserregend sein könnte. 

Wer mit nem einfachen whey shake (Wasser/Milch + Whey) eine Mahlzeit ERSETZT dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

Das heißt nicht umsonst NahrungsERGÄNZUNGSmittel. 

Wer sich nen komplexeren shake baut mit Obst oder/und Gemüse, Haferflocken, Nüsse usw der kann damit eine Mahlzeit ersetzen, dann aber bitte Nährwerte abchecken. Bevor man sich ne Zuckerbombe baut  

In der Realität zeigt sich auch immer wieder welches Whey sich am Markt halten kann und welches nicht. Wer nicht gerade zum "underdog" oder "oh den Hersteller gibts erst seit 2 Wochen" greift bekommt in aller Regel auch Qualitätsware. -> bzw siehe Tests.

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel...

Die Stoffer / Unterstützte Athleten nehmen eine viel größere Eiweißmenge zu sich und ich wüßte nicht wer nachweislich, mit gesunden Nieren, am Eweiß gestorben wäre.

Den Sport gibts schon lang und das Whey auch nicht erst seit gestern.

Wer n Kilo davon in der Woche nimmt hat eindeutig ein Problem, aber als Ergänzungsmittel halte ich es für ungefährlich. 

Sonst hätten wir unzählige Todesfälle / Fälle in denen Menschen Krank sind aufgrund von Eiweiß bzw whey.


----------



## azzih (22. Januar 2018)

Wie viel Protein in einem Whey enthalten ist, ist abhängig vom Rohstoff und variiert kaum zwischen den Herstellern. Ein Whey Konzentrat hat immer so um die niedrigen 70iger Prozent Protein, ein Whey Isolat in der Regel über 80% und ein Hydolysat in den  90iger. Je höherwertig das Eiweiss, desto teurer das Protein und desto schlechter in der Regel auch der Geschmack. Für die meisten Leute reicht ein Konzentrat dicke aus. Achja bei Schoko-Geschmäckern sind wegen dem zugesetzten Kakaopulver die Wert etwas schlechter.

Und natürlich ersetzt ein Whey Shake keine richtige Mahlzeit. Allerdings muss man sich auch mal anschauen was Leute sonst so essen. Wenn ich zum Frühstück ein Weissmehlbrötchen mit Butter Wurst und Käse esse, hat das so gut wie keine nennenswerten Inhaltsstoffe und  setzt ein regelrechten Insolinpeak frei. Sättigen tut das auch maximal 2 Stunden. Ich mache mir stattdessen unter der Woche ein Shake aus Whey+ Hafterflocken+ 1 Banane + eine Hand voll gefrorener Heidelbeeren. Sowohl von Makronährstoffen als auch Mikronährstoffen haushoch überlegen und hält dank Protein und langkettiger Kohlenhydrate bis zum Mittagessen vor.

Wenn ich morgens um 6 für Job aufstehe hab ich halt keinen Hunger und bin froh überhaupt was zu mir zu nehmen. Am WE ess ich dann auch später und mehr, beispielsweise ein Porridge und dazu Rührei.


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Januar 2018)

azzih, wie viel Whey-Pulver, Haferflocken, Früchte, Banane etc nimmst du denn pro Shake?
Ein Rezept wäre nett


----------



## Leob12 (22. Januar 2018)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> azzih, wie viel Whey-Pulver, Haferflocken, Früchte, Banane etc nimmst du denn pro Shake?
> Ein Rezept wäre nett



Wäre interessant, ja. 

Legst du die Haferflocken über Nacht ein? Und welche Flüssigkeit nimmst du, Milch, Wasser, Kokosmilch?


----------



## azzih (23. Januar 2018)

Ich nehm fettarme Milch. Könnt natürlich genauso Hafermilch oder Mandelmilch nehmen. Dazu dann Schmelzflocken, das sind Haferflocken die sich direkt auflösen. Davon nehm ich ca. 40g also 5 Esslöffel voll. Dann ein Scoop Whey (glaub das sind 25g oder so). 1-2 Esslöffel mit  gefrorenen Beeren, die sind nicht nur gesund und haben wenig Kalorien, sondern sorgen durch das gefrorene auch dafür das der Shake cremig wird. Und noch ein halben Teelöffel Zimt dazu.

Am besten dann alles in den Mixer und dann kann man es abfüllen und mitnehmen. ISt für mich halt praktisch weil ich 30 min auf Arbeit pendeln muss und das währenddessen im Auto trinke. Die gesparte Zeit investiere ich in längeren Schlaf


----------



## BlackAcetal (23. Januar 2018)

Wenn es jemanden interessiert:

Ich mache meine Maqerquark shakes immer so:

250gr Maqerquark und ne Banane in den Becher. (Ist bei mir der große Becher der beim Pürierstab dabei war, fasst ca 1L).

Dann bis zur Hälfte mit Milch auffüllen. Ich nehme immer Vollmilch von Landliebe. Dann erstmal alles kräftig durchmixen. Dann fülle ich knapp 250ml Wasser dazu so dass der Becher zu 75-80%  Gefüllt ist und püriere weiter. Konsistenz ist dann eher cremig-flüssig. Man kann den Wasseranteil variieren wie man möchte. 

Hat dann ca 30gr Eiweiß und schmeckt mir persönlich sehr lecker. Ich trinke den zwischen den Mahlzeiten als kleinen Snack da das so ganz gut sättigt meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Januar 2018)

Nähere mich beim Kurzhantel-Bankdrücken den 40 kg pro Hantel. 
Endlich gehts vorwärts.


----------



## azzih (23. Januar 2018)

Noch kleiner Tipp: Wenn euch Magerquark zur Nase raushängt oder ihr die Konsistenz einfach nicht mögt dann versucht mal Skyr. Hat die gleichen Werte wie Quark aber erinnert von Geschmack und Konsistenz eher an Joghurt. Einziger Nachteil ist der etwas höhere Preis. Wobei diesen hellblauen kriegt man auch als 500g Becher bei Kaufland und der ist preislich okay.

----

Machst du die 40kg Hanteln mit Bandagen an Handgelenken? Ich hab bei schwerem Bankdrücken nämlich immer Probleme mit den Handgelenken gerade bei KH.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (23. Januar 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Nähere mich beim Kurzhantel-Bankdrücken den 40 kg pro Hantel.
> Endlich gehts vorwärts.


Stark! 
Auf wie viele Wiederholungen? 

Gehst du einem "System" nach?
Also 5*5, 3*8-12 usw...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Januar 2018)

@ azzih
Ne, geht zum Glück noch so, obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass ich besonders starke Unterarme habe. Handgelenke machen keine Probleme.

@ Himbeere
Bei einem neuen Gewicht fange ich immer mit 4 Sätzen a 6 Wiederholungen an. Ich trainiere dann so lange, bis ich 6 Sätze a 10 Wiederholungen schaffe. Dann schafft man meistens wieder problemlos das nächste Gewicht bei 4 Sätzen a 6 Wiederholungen. So geht das dann immer weiter.


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Januar 2018)

Geht das in Ordnung, wenn man als Anfänger Kniebeugen und Schulterdrücken erst mal geführt macht, also an Maschinen und Rudern am Kabelzug? Habe Kniebeugen mal an der Maschine probiert und da lief es ganz gut.
 Aber da ich recht unbeweglich bin und nicht weiter als mit den Oberschenkeln parallel zum Boden komme, habe ich Angst, dass ich umkippe, wenn ich nicht geführte Kniebeugen mache 
Ich gehe zumindest Mal davon aus, dass das immer noch besser ist, als es falsch mit freien Gewichten zu machen


----------



## Offset (24. Januar 2018)

Meine Meinung dazu: Man wird nur besser darin wenn man es macht!

Wenn du umkippst stimmt halt etwas nicht.


----------



## BlackAcetal (24. Januar 2018)

Als ich heute am Latzug saß hat mein Lat überhaupt net gebrannt aber dafür sind mir meine Unterarme samt Bizeps fast abgefallen...

Mache ich dann was falsch?


----------



## Offset (24. Januar 2018)

Eindeutig ja. Je nach dem wie lange du trainierst hast du vermutlich einfach Probleme damit den Rücken richtig anzusteuern und ziehst deshalb aus dem Bizeps. 
War bei mir am Anfang aber auch so, solange ich was im Rücken gespürt hab war mir das aber egal. Mit der Zeit wurde es dann immer besser.


----------



## LastManStanding (24. Januar 2018)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Geht das in Ordnung, wenn man als Anfänger Kniebeugen und Schulterdrücken erst mal geführt macht, also an Maschinen und Rudern am Kabelzug? Habe Kniebeugen mal an der Maschine probiert und da lief es ganz gut.
> Aber da ich recht unbeweglich bin und nicht weiter als mit den Oberschenkeln parallel zum Boden komme, habe ich Angst, dass ich umkippe, wenn ich nicht geführte Kniebeugen mache
> Ich gehe zumindest Mal davon aus, dass das immer noch besser ist, als es falsch mit freien Gewichten zu machen



Also ich würde es frei probieren vor 2,5-3 jahren konnte ich trotz sportlicher "Bauart" kaum Gleichgewicht halten, wenn es anspruchsvoller wurde auf einem Bein. Jetz stehe ich auf den Zehen und Ballen, kann gut Springen, auf einem Bein. Mir zugefügte Stöße Schläge und Tritte ausbalancieren. Kein Weltmeister aber klappt schon mal so lange ganz gut wie es die Kraft zulässt.
An der Maschiene ist die Gefahr eine Bewegungseinschränkung weiter negativ zu fördern recht groß. Man kann an Geräten nur sehr schwerlich Bewegungsmuster ausbauen da eben sehr Monoton.
Man muss eben mal auf die Schnauze fliegen sonst lernt mans eben nicht. Die Devise heißt: Nicht fragen!-...MACHEN!

Geräte helfen klar. Aber ich habe durch Geräte und trotz über die gesammte dauer Professionellem Beistand (1 für 10) viel Beweglichkeit eingebüßt
Ich sage Freies Training ohne und mit Gewichten ist schwerer bei richtiger trainingsweise aber wesentlich effektiver und Gesünder. Ich habe viele Fitnessstudios von innen gesehen, aber es ist langweilig geworden trotz netter Leute.
Ganzkörper Workouts effektiv Mischen bis die Beine und die Rückenmuskulatur Brennen^^, klettern, springen, MTB-Downhill das gibt Kondition und du wirst Stärker, Flexibler u. Glücklicher.^^


----------



## Leob12 (25. Januar 2018)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Geht das in Ordnung, wenn man als Anfänger Kniebeugen und Schulterdrücken erst mal geführt macht, also an Maschinen und Rudern am Kabelzug? Habe Kniebeugen mal an der Maschine probiert und da lief es ganz gut.
> Aber da ich recht unbeweglich bin und nicht weiter als mit den Oberschenkeln parallel zum Boden komme, habe ich Angst, dass ich umkippe, wenn ich nicht geführte Kniebeugen mache
> Ich gehe zumindest Mal davon aus, dass das immer noch besser ist, als es falsch mit freien Gewichten zu machen



Wieso machst du nicht einfach Kniebeugen ohne Gewicht? Am besten beim Spiegel/mit Trainingspartner damit du siehst ob deine Haltung passt. 
Dehnen hilft auch für mehr Flexibilität, aber bitte nicht übertrieben.



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Als ich heute am Latzug saß hat mein Lat überhaupt net gebrannt aber dafür sind mir meine Unterarme samt Bizeps fast abgefallen...
> 
> Mache ich dann was falsch?


Schlampige Ausführung? Länger nix trainiert? 
Es kann auch helfen den Griff beim Knick zu nehmen, also nicht zu weit. Ellenbogen nach innen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (28. Januar 2018)

Soooosososo habe mir mal das ESN Designer Whey bestellt. Kostet 20€ das KG bei Amazon. Ist meines erachtens ein guter Preis. 

Habe gestern statt Latzug mal Klimmzüge an der Klimmzug Maschine gemacht (da kniet man sich auf ne Plattform wo man ein gegengewicht einstellen kann was einem beim Klimmzug unterstützt. Ich wiege 81kg und habe 32kg eingestellt. Also effektiv ziehe ich dann noch knapp 50kg. Ergo ich schaffe meine 3 Sätze komplett ^^).

Griff etwas breiter als Schulterbreit, handinnenflächen von mir weg.

Konnte so meinen Lat viel gezielter ansprechen und ich spüre ihn wieder nachm Training. Ach Muskelkater ist schon ein geiles Gefühl meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Dustin91 (29. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mir ESN Tasty Whey Double Chocolate bestellt und finde das ziemlich gut.

Ja, der liebe Muskelkater.
Habe es letztens übertrieben und musste dann eine Woche pausieren, weil mir der Bizeps und Brachioradialis so weh taten 

Von euch wurde mir ja ein Ganzkörper-Plan empfohlen, wie siehts denn damit aus?

Wahlweise mit freien Gewichten oder Maschinen

Von dem Plan wurde mir ja abgeraten:

https://fitness-experts.de/trainingsplaene/fe-muskelaufbau-trainingsplan

Deshalb vllt mal der GK-Plan zum Einstieg!?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Januar 2018)

Plan schaut für den Einstieg gut aus. Meines Erachtens zu wenig Sätze. Selbst wenn du 3 mal pro Woche trainierst, wird dir ein dritter oder vierter Satz nie schaden. Bei mir sind Satz 5 o. 6 obligatorisch. 

Pause zwischen den Sätzen scheint mir allerdings sehr lang zu sein. Richtwerte für den Muskelaufbau sind eigtl. immer 60-90 Sekunden.

Zum Whey: Wieso kauft man nicht natural und gibt dann Vanille oder Kakao dazu? Der chemische Scheiß schmeckt so schrecklich abartig.


----------



## BlackAcetal (29. Januar 2018)

Was ich euch auch empfehlen kann. 

Wenn ihr Maqerquark schlecht runterbekommt dann mischt einfach gesalzene Erdnüsse rein. Schmeckt super.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (29. Januar 2018)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Was ich euch auch empfehlen kann.
> 
> Wenn ihr Maqerquark schlecht runterbekommt dann mischt einfach gesalzene Erdnüsse rein. Schmeckt super.


...oder Erdnussbutter, macht mein Trainingspartner gerne.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Januar 2018)

Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> ...oder Erdnussbutter, macht mein Trainingspartner gerne.


oder mit etwas Milch verrühren. Schmeckt zwar nicht besser, aber dann bekommt man ihn schneller runter.


----------



## BlackAcetal (29. Januar 2018)

Ach was, der versierte Kraftsportler isst auch seine 500gr Maqerquark pur mit nem großen Esslöffel


----------



## Dustin91 (29. Januar 2018)

Man macht ja für mehr Kraftzuwachs eher Sätze mit so um die 5 Wiederholungen, wenn ich das richtig recherchiert habe.
Wie wichtig bzw. unwichtig ist denn die Anzahl der Sätze dabei?
Ist z.B. 3x5 besser oder 6x5, 7x5, 8x5 etc? Oder ist ab einer gewissen Satzzahl kein Benefit mehr da?


----------



## BlackAcetal (29. Januar 2018)

Habe ein Problem denn ich würde gerne Bankdrücken machen allerdings habe ich keinen Spotter denn ich habe keinen Trainingspartner.

Macht ihr das auch ohne Spotter oder sollte ich Bankdrücken an der Maschine geführt machen?


----------



## Die_Himbeere (29. Januar 2018)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Habe ein Problem denn ich würde gerne Bankdrücken machen allerdings habe ich keinen Spotter denn ich habe keinen Trainingspartner.
> 
> Macht ihr das auch ohne Spotter oder sollte ich Bankdrücken an der Maschine geführt machen?


Jemanden ausm Studio fragen ob er/sie dich spotten kann.
Dauert ja bloß ne Minute.
Falls du wirklich niemanden hast reduziere das Gewicht oder lass noch 1-2 im Tank, damit du die Stange sauber in die Halterung ablegen kannst.

Gibt auch einige "Techniken" die man anwenden kann wenn man in Not ist.
Bspw nur einseitig drücken damit das Gewicht runter rutschen kann.
Oder die Stange hinter dem Kopf ab werfen (nicht empfohlen [emoji23]).
Schau Dir dazu am besten zum Verständnis ein paar Videos an.

Ganz wichtig: 
Keine Sicherung für die Scheiben verwenden! 
Man muss sich schon sehr dumm anstellen dass die Scheiben unabsichtlich von der Stange rutschen. - vom blutigen Anfänger mal abgesehen


----------



## BlackAcetal (30. Januar 2018)

Wie verhält sich das eigentlich mim essen nach dem Whey Shake?

Habe mir direkt nachm Training meinen Shake gemacht und aufm Nachhauseweg getrunken. Dann kam ich zuhause an und dann war auch schon das essen fertig. Habe also so 20-25 Minuten gewartet zwischen dem Shake und dem Abendessen. Wird durch das Essen die Eiweißaufnahme behindert? Denn mein Gedanke ist, dass der Shake mit dem Essen dann im Magen “gefangen“ ist bis auch das Essen in ein paar Stunden in den Darm kommt. Liege ich da falsch oder denkt ihr dass Flüssigkeiten wie der Shake schon vor den festen Stoffen in den Darm kommt oder ob das Whey schon irgendwie im Magen verwertet wird?


----------



## Dustin91 (30. Januar 2018)

Proteine werden schon teilweise im Magen aufgespalten. Weitere Spaltung erfolgt dann im Dünndarm. Resorption auch.

Außerdem wird der Speisebrei im Magen ja eh flüssiger durch den Shake, dann geht alles schneller. Viel Kauen hilft auch schon beim Vorverdauen.
Und ob die Proteine jetzt von Whey oder Fleisch kommen ist egal. Tierisches Eiweiß ist tierisches Eiweiß. Nur pflanzliches Eiweiß hat ne geringere Wertigkeit, weil Aminosäuren fehlen.
Aber bei Whey sind ja eh alle Aminosäuren zugesetzt, deswegen passt das. Also wird Eiweiß, egal ob Shake oder sonstige Nahrung schon im Magen aufgespalten, resorbiert wird dann im Dünndarm.


----------



## Cr1zZ (31. Januar 2018)

Der „Vorteil“ von Eiweißshakes ist, daß die Nährstoffe schon nach bis zu 30min die blutbahn erreichen. 
Wohingegen Feste Nahrung noch je nach Lebensmittel und Kauverhalten! zerkleinert werden muss damit es im Dünndarm absorbiert werden kann.

EDIT:
Find das jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht, aber Flüssigkeiten werden nicht im Magen aufbewahrt.


----------



## BlackAcetal (4. Februar 2018)

Ich mache es jetzt so, dass ich nachm Training aufm Nachhauseweg meinen Shake drinke während ich nach Hause laufe. Dann esse ich erst nach einer Stunde was. Komme damit gut zurecht.

Mir ist aufgefallen dass ich keinen Muskelkater mehr habe. Ich bin nachm Training immer total kaputt und kann meine Tasche kaum noch halten wenn ich zB Arme trainiert habe ja aber trotzdem bleibt der Muskelkater aus. Ich trainiere erst seit 2 Wochen wieder richtig aktiv nach dem ich ein paar Monate Pause gemacht habe. Trainiere ich falsch oder haben sich meine Muskeln schon wieder so schnell an die Belastung gewöhnt?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. Februar 2018)

Der klassische Muskelkater kommt ja meistens durch ungewohnte Belastung, also bsplw. bei neuen Übungen. Bei den Übungen, die man regelmäßig macht, ist dann irgendwann einfach der Muskel ermüdet, aber das fühlt sich anders an als ein Muskelkater.

Ich habe letztens mein Brusttraining um eine Übung erweitert und hatte danach auch wieder Muskelkater.


----------



## BlackAcetal (6. Februar 2018)

Habe mir heute mal Dextrose gekauft und man sollte ja nachm Training 1g/1kg Körpergewicht zusammen mit dem Whey zu sich nehmen. Aber dann müsste ich ja 80gr reinbuttern 

Welche Menge nehmt ihr? Ich würde jetzt mal 40gr nur in dem Shake mixen...


----------



## Leob12 (6. Februar 2018)

80g reine Dextrose? Na Mahlzeit. 
Ein Freund der ne Zeit lang Bodybuilding betrieben hat, hat soweit ich weiß 0,5g/kg Körpergewicht zu sich genommen. 
Aber der hat bei Wettkämpfen mitgemacht. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Februar 2018)

Ich habe jetzt auch noch nie von jemandem gehört, der es nötig hatte, Dextrose zu futtern.

Ne andere Sache:
Wer gibt mir Recht, dass man beim Schulterdrücken mit Langhantel die Ellenbogen  nach vorne gerichtet und vor der Stange haben sollte?
Und nicht nach außen gestreckt zu den Seiten.

N Kumpel meinte, dass das völlig egal sei mit den Ellenbogen, ich sehe das anders und dutzende YT-Videos geben meiner Position auch Recht


----------



## BlackAcetal (7. Februar 2018)

Dextrose macht schon Sinn weil erstens die Glucose Speicher der Muskeln direkt wieder aufgefüllt werden und so einer katabolie entgegen gewirkt wird und zweitens wird die Insulin Produktion in den Himmel befördert. Insulin soll dann helfen das nach dem Training konsumierte Whey schneller zum Muskel zu bringen und Insulin ist dafür hinaus noch ein sehr anaboles Hormon. Hoffe ich liege da richtig wenn nicht korrigiert mich bitte ^^

Habe mir jetzt nachm Workout nen Shake mit 35gr Whey+40gr Dextrose und 500ml Wasser gemacht. Fande das zwar schon süß allerdings net zu süß für meinen Geschmack. Ich habe mich nachm Training auch net so schlapp gefühlt mit der Dextrose.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Februar 2018)

Abend Jungs (und Mädels),

Hat hier noch wer dehnungsstreifen vom trainieren?
Ich hab ein paar am Oberschenkel und welche zwischen Schulter und brust entdeckt.
Hab wohl ne scheiß Haut (liegt in der Familie)..

Die Frage war ob hier jemand was hat um diesen Streifen vorzubeugen und ob man die bestehenden quasi unsichtbar machen kann?

Danke


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Februar 2018)

Sollten mit der Zeit von selbst verschwinden. 
An meinem rechten Bizeps sind die weg, links komischerweise nicht. 

Ich ernähre mich weitgehend zuckerfrei (außer Stärke) und habe dennoch nen guten Pump und keine zu langen Regenerationsphasen.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Februar 2018)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Dextrose macht schon Sinn weil erstens die Glucose Speicher der Muskeln direkt wieder aufgefüllt werden und so einer katabolie entgegen gewirkt wird und zweitens wird die Insulin Produktion in den Himmel befördert. Insulin soll dann helfen das nach dem Training konsumierte Whey schneller zum Muskel zu bringen und Insulin ist dafür hinaus noch ein sehr anaboles Hormon. Hoffe ich liege da richtig wenn nicht korrigiert mich bitte ^^
> 
> Habe mir jetzt nachm Workout nen Shake mit 35gr Whey+40gr Dextrose und 500ml Wasser gemacht. Fande das zwar schon süß allerdings net zu süß für meinen Geschmack. Ich habe mich nachm Training auch net so schlapp gefühlt mit der Dextrose.


Kommt halt wirklich darauf an wie ernst du es nimmst. Kann man mit Dextrose ein paar % rausholen und optimieren? Sicherlich. Ist es ein Muss? Nö. Du kannst auch einfach eine Banane essen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (9. Februar 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Kommt halt wirklich darauf an wie ernst du es nimmst. Kann man mit Dextrose ein paar % rausholen und optimieren? Sicherlich. Ist es ein Muss? Nö. Du kannst auch einfach eine Banane essen.



Ne Banane muss erst vorverdaut werden und dann muss die Fructose noch aufgespalten werden was auch wieder dauert. 

Dextrose ist Glucose in Reinform was direkt ins Blut geht. Ich persönlich fühle mich nach dem Training nicht mehr so kaputt oder erschöpft seitdem ich Dextrose in mein Whey mixe


----------



## doncamill (9. Februar 2018)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Abend Jungs (und Mädels),
> 
> Hat hier noch wer dehnungsstreifen vom trainieren?
> Ich hab ein paar am Oberschenkel und welche zwischen Schulter und brust entdeckt.
> ...



Also hab links, wie du auch, zwischen Schulter und Brust nen riesen Streifen schon seit Jahren.

Sieht aus wie ne große Narbe das geht auch nicht wieder weg.

War noch aus meinen Armwrestlingzeiten.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Februar 2018)

Hallo Leute, habe mal wieder ne Trainingsplan-Frage 
Hier rieten ja viele dazu, nen Geräteplan für den Anfang etc zu nutzen oder nen Ganzkörper-Plan.
So würde ich dann aber alleine trainieren und dafür bin ich ehrlicherweise nicht ganz so motiviert 
Einen Tag alleine in der Woche würde ich mir vermutlich antun.

Deswegen will ich weiterhin mit meinen Kumpels trainieren, die wie folgt trainieren:

Dienstag:
Bankdrücken, 6 Sätze mit 5-8 Reps
Schulterdrücken mit Langhantel oder Kurzhanteln (30° und 60°) und jeweils 6 Sätzen mit 5-8 Reps
Dips 6 Sätze mit 5-8 Reps
Trizeps Kabelzug 6 Sätze mit 5-8 Reps

Donnerstag:
Low Row an der Maschine, 6 Sätze mit 5-8 Reps
Klimmzüge, 4 Sätze 
Kniebeugen oder Beinpresse, 4 Sätze mit 5-8 Reps
manchmal Kabelzug Rudern enger Griff, 6 Sätze mit 5-8 Reps
Bizepscurl am Kabelzug oder Konzentrationscurls 4 Sätze
Beinstrecker 4 Sätze

Kreuzheben wird manchmal gemacht, manchmal nicht.

Training ist zwei mal die Woche, wie gesagt Dienstags und Donnerstags. 

Gut möglich, dass der Plan für Anfänger nicht so gut ist, aber so bin ich immerhin motiviert und gehe mit Freunden trainieren, auch wenn ich alleine vermutlich schneller Erfolge erzielen würde 

Jedoch würde ich zusätzlich noch einmal die Woche Samstags/Sonntags trainieren gehen und weitere Übungen machen um vielleicht doch etwas mehr Fortschritte zu erzielen.
Welche Übungen sollte ich am besten Samstags/Sonntags nochmal machen, damit es am ausgeglichensten wäre? Jemand Tipps?
Bankdrücken, Kreuzheben, Schulterdrücken, Kniebeugen? Habe einfach keinen Plan, was ich wiederholen soll 

 Ich meine, wenn ich nur Dienstag und Donnerstag die o.g. Sachen trainiere, kommen ja die Muskeln nur einmal pro Woche dran und mehr wäre mir schon lieber, deshalb noch ein dritter Tag alleine Training.

Ja, mein Anliegen ist konfus formuliert, aber ich hoffe, Ihr versteht worum ich euch bitte  Danke!


----------



## BlackAcetal (10. Februar 2018)

Ich mache Dienstags Beine. Also Beinbeuger, Beinstrecker und Beinpresse

Donnerstags mache ich Bankdrücken, Schrägbankdrücken. Dann Bizeps Curls mit der SZ Stange und dann normale Bizeps Curls im Sitzen und dann Hammercurls im stehen.

Sonntags ist bei mir Rücken,lat, Schulter und Trizeps dran


----------



## azzih (10. Februar 2018)

Lass dir vor allem die Grundübungen von jemand zeigen der Ahnung hat. Da kannste mehr kaputt machen als aufbauen, seh da regelmässig ganz gruselige Ausführungen. Vor allem bin ich kein Fan von zu viel Grundübungen bei Anfängern weil die eh kaum die Zielmuskeln treffen.  Sprich beim Bankdrücken triffste eh keine Brust und bei Klimmzügen wahrscheinlich nicht effektiv die Rückenmuskulatur. Da brauch man schon fortgeschrittenes Muskelgefühl um den Muskel auch wirklich zu trainieren für die die Übungen gedacht sind. Und die Technik muss stimmen.

Ansonsten ist mit Freunden trainieren ne gute Sache. Zieht halt durch und keine Scheu die breiteren Jungs oder Trainer mal zu fragen wenn ihr was net wisst. Und Ego halt zu Hause lassen, nutzt nix zu viele Plates aufzuladen und dann bei der Ausführung total abzukacken.

Persönlich mach ich grad wieder ein 2er Split um Intensität höher zu treiben da ich grad ne kleine Diät mache. Aufgeteilt in Ober- und Unterkörper 4x die Woche. Dabei variiere ich die Übungen jedes zweite mal ein bisschen, sodass man an jedem Trainingstag die Woche ein etwas anderen Fokus hat. An Grundübungen hab ich dabei eigentlich als Konstante nur Kniebeuge und ab und an Schrägbankdrücken.


----------



## BlackAcetal (13. Februar 2018)

Wäre es als normalo nicht sinnvoller jede Muskelgruppe 1mal die Woche richtig zu trainieren anstatt 2 mal die Woche den Körper komplett durch zu trainieren? Der Muskel braucht beim normalen ja unter Umständen mehr Zeit zum regenerieren und nur weil der Muskelkater weg ist, muss der Muskel net wieder fit sein!! Man muss auch beachten,dass man bei vielen Übungen andere Muskel unterstützend benutzt (beim Bankdrücken den Trizeps zB). Meines Erachtens macht es keinen Sinn den Bizeps 2 mal die Woche zu trainieren denn wann soll sich der Muskel denn regenieren?  Klar ein Stoffer der eine Regenerationszeit von 1-2 Tagen hat der kann das machen. 

Markus Rühl hat darüber mal ein Video gemacht. Ich suche es mal raus.

Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass der Leg day meine Liebelingstrainingseinheit ist? 

Als erstes radel ich 5 Minuten.
Dann Beinstrecker. Fange bei 23kg an und mache dann einen Satz à 10 Wiederholungen. Dann 34kg selbes Spiel. Dann 40-45kg mit 3 Sätzen à 10 Wiederholungen. Dann zum Schluss nen Satz mit halbem Gewicht und doppelten Wiederholungen um nen fetten Pump rein zu kriegen.

Dann Beinpresse. Ich fange mit 72kg à 10 reps mit einem Satz an. Dann 82kg auch nur ein Satz à 10 reps. Dann 82kg nach selben System und dann 3 Sätze à 10reps mit 100kg. Nachm 3en Satz mit 100 hat's mich wirklich zerissen. Hab fast gekotz€t und mein Kreislauf machte Schlapp. Nach 2-3 Minuten dann der letzte Satz mit halbem Gewicht und doppelten Reps.

Dann Beinbeuger nach selbem System wie oben. Mein Maximal Gewicht ist hier 36kg.

Herrlich das Gefühl beim Treppenlaufen


----------



## Dustin91 (13. Februar 2018)

Wie groß bist du und wie viel wiegst du? So als Orientierung bezüglich der Kraftwerte


----------



## BlackAcetal (13. Februar 2018)

185-186cm und Gewicht je nachdem wie viel ich den Tag über gefressen habe und ob ich schon ordentlich aufm Klo war so zwischen 82-85kg. Grade wiege ich 83-84kgkg.


----------



## Dustin91 (13. Februar 2018)

Hmm, das wundert mich aber irgendwie?! Du schaffst aber schon mehr Gewicht, wenn du weniger Wiederholungen machst oder?
Ich meine, ich trainiere seit Anfang Januar und schaffe bei der Beinpresse 160 KG 4-5 Reps nach 2 Sätzen mit 120 Kg.
Und Beinstrecker um die 70 Kg. Aber keine Ahnung, wie viel Unterschied da noch die Geräte machen.

Bringe 90 Kg bei 1,77m auf die Waage. Viel Fett dabei 
Schon schlimm, das Studium macht einen kaputt. Davor 78 Kg gewogen und z.B. 40 Liegestützen geschafft, jetzt krieg ich grad mal so 25 hin...


----------



## BlackAcetal (13. Februar 2018)

Spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle. Habe seit September eine Pause eingelegt wo ich auch 10kg Masse verloren habe. Trainiere seit 2 Wochen wieder aktiv mit nem 3er Split. 
Jeder hat eine andere Kraft. Der eine packt 100kg und der andere nur 80kg und sieht aber genauso aus von der Muskulatur her. Kumpel ist 190cm bei 90kg also von den Proportionen in etwa gleich aber der drückt 200kg in der Beinpresse.

Ich trainiere lieber nach dem Pyramiden Prinzip. Also mit wenig Gewicht beginnen und den Muskel vor zu ermüden und dann bei jedem Satz das Gewicht steigern bis man sein maximales Kraftlevel erreicht hat. Dann 3 Sätze und dann nochmal zum Schluss nen Satz mit doppelten Reps und halbem Gewicht. Ich will ja kein Strongman werden der darauf aus ist möglichst viel Gewicht zu bewegen. Mein Ziel ist es Muskelmasse auf zu bauen. Dazum muss ich dem Muskel einen Reiz setzen und wie ich das mache isses eigentlich egal. Ob ich jetzt 150kg 3-4mal drücke oder 100kg 10-15mal ist wurscht. Die Belastung für den Muskel bleibt gleich weil das niedrigere Gewicht durch eine längere Belastungen ausgeglichen wird. Ich lege lieber Wert auf saubere technisch korrekte Ausführungen wo ich dann auch keine Schmerzen irgendwo habe. Ich kann natürlich auch 150kg draufknallen und so fest pressen dass ich mich fast einschei*ße und mir fast 3 Wirbel rausknallen und 4 Wiederholungen machen. Und in 10 Jahren sind meine Kniegelenke dann durch ^^


----------



## Dustin91 (13. Februar 2018)

Ja, das stimmt allerdings, da spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle


----------



## BlackAcetal (13. Februar 2018)

Hier noch einmal ein kleiner Video Kommentar von Markus Rühl zum Thema Schwere Gewichte beim Training:

YouTube


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Februar 2018)

Habe festgestellt, dass ich eine Zeit lang zu oft trainierte und deswegen stagnierte. Als ich die Trainingseinheiten dann reduzierte, ging es mit den Fortschritten auch wieder weiter.

Beinpresse sagt mir irgendwie nichts, da man das Gewicht da ja nicht auf Kniebeugen übertragen kann.
Ich mache ganz gern einbeinige Kniebeugen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (13. Februar 2018)

Ich werde am Donnerstag mal Bankdrücken an der Multipresse machen in der Hoffnung, dass ich den Muskel dort isolierter belasten kann. Beim freien Bankdrücken bin ich mehr mit balancieren der Stange beschäftigt und ich spüre meine Brus kaum. Meine Brustmuskel sind im Vergleich zu meinem restlichen Körper relativ klein weil ich Probleme habe den Brustmuskel gezielt zu trainieren. Hoffe, dass das in der Multipresse gezielter geht


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Februar 2018)

Der Brustmuskel ist doch der beste schlechthin. 

Trainiere ich mit Abstand am liebsten. Für die Beine müsste ich wieder etwas mehr tun.

Jetzt aber ne kurze Runde Mitternachtjoggen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. Februar 2018)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich den Rücken+Lat mit den Beinen am liebsten trainiere. Beim Beine trainieren geh ich auch richtig ab da schnauf ich wie ein Zuchtbulle und schneide die dümmsten Grimmassen. Manchmal werde ich so nach dem Motto angeschaut: “hö warum trainiert der denn Beine. Und warum macht er en Gesicht als ob er grad ne Wassermelone aus seinem Hintern presst“ 

Hab auch gemerkt, dass mir Rückentraining sehr gut liegt und ich dort schnell Resultate erziele. Finde einen durchtrainierten Rücken auch viel Attraktiver als dicke Brustmuskeln aber dafür so nen mageren Rücken, dass man die Rippen von hinten sieht


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Februar 2018)

Ist ja nicht so, dass man den Rücken nicht mehr trainiert, nur weil man Brustübungen favorisiert.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Februar 2018)

Du baust deine ganzen "Beintage" nur um Leg Press und Leg Extension auf? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. Februar 2018)

Wenn du mich meinst..was soll ich noch machen? Finde, dass das die besten Übungen für Beine sind für mich. Wenn ich wieder ein gutes Muskelgefühl habe werde ich auch wieder mit Langhantel Squats anfangen


----------



## Leob12 (15. Februar 2018)

Als Ergänzungsübungen mit wenig Gewicht und richtiger Form sind die Übungen ja ok, aber ansonsten belasten vor allem Leg Extensions die Kniegelenke unnatürlich. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (15. Februar 2018)

Und Bankdrücken ist auch keine “natürliche“ Belastung für die Schultern. Aber das bedarfs wenn man Muskeln aufbauen will meiner Meinung nach


----------



## BlackAcetal (18. Februar 2018)

Soso ich bin mal von Reis auf Haferflocken umgestiegen als Kohlenhydrat Quelle weil ich von Reis extrem schnell fett werde und ich auch extrem Wasser zieh im Moment. Haferflocken lassen den Insulin Spiegel auch net so stark ansteigen wie Reis aber dafür über einen längeren Zeitraum(Stichwort glykämischer Index). Vorteile ist ich bin länger satt und weil ich sehr empfindlich auf Insulin reagiere indem ich sehr schnell fett einlagere sobald mein Insulin Spiegel in die Höhe schießt ich hoffe dass ich etwas weniger Fett einlagere. 
Sind auch einfacher in der Zubereitung als Reis. Ich nehme immer die zarten Haferflocken welche schon zerkleinert sind und weiche die 10-15 Minuten in Milch ein(sehr magenfreundlich). 250gr Magerquark dazu und handvoll Mandeln und man hat ne optimale Mahlzeit.

Reis gibt's aber weiterhin nach dem Training da an dieser Stelle das Insulin sehr wichtig ist.

Was esst ihr so?

Ahso edit:.

Hab gestern mal was ausprobiert ist aber wahrscheinlich net jedermanns Sache:

200gr Hönchrnrbrustfilet anbraten
Halbe Zwiebel in 1el Olivenöl in nem Topf anbraten. Dann die angebratene Hähnchennrust rein (vorher klein schneiden).
200ml Kokosmilch rein und 200ml Wasser. Dann alles gut mit nem Stabmixer durchpürieren und dann einfach bissi köcheln lassen. Ich habe dann noch ordentlich curry rein gemacht. Hat mit persönlich sehr gut geschmeckt aber ich glaube die Mehrheit wird mich als kulinarischen Banausen abstempeln 

Also auf jeden Fall hat das viel Protein (40gr) kaum bis garkeine Kohlenhydrate und auch noch sehr gute Fette durch das Oliven öl und durch die Kokosmilch.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Februar 2018)

Da hättest du die Hähnchenbrust lieber direkt gekocht und die Brühe behalten, statt nachher Wasser reinzukippen. Irgendwie klingt die Zusammenstellung recht... traurig. ^^

Befinde mich immer noch im Kaloriendefizit. Morgens gibt es 500g Magerquark mit Milch und Kakao gemixt als Drink zum Frühstück. Dann im Laufe des Tages Mittagessen und am Abend n Eiweißshake.  Zwischendurch Gemüse, Obst und Nüsse.


----------



## BlackAcetal (18. Februar 2018)

Wenn du eine low carb diät machst dann würde ich die Früchte weglassen. Zumindest keinen Äpfel oder Bananen weil das pure Kohlenhydrate sind. Zumindest würde ich das machen 

Jaaa ist bissi traurig aber bei mir muss das Essen seinen Zweck erfüllen und Geschmack ist zweitrangig. Ich esse auch gerne mal Magerquark Pur beim Tv gucken


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Februar 2018)

Bananen esse ich eigtl. nicht und der restliche Fruchtzucker stört mich nicht. In der kalten Jahreszeit muss man mit dem Kaloriendefizit sowieso aufpassen. Wenn man übertreibt, ist man ziemlich schnell krank.


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Februar 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Bananen esse ich eigtl. nicht und der restliche Fruchtzucker stört mich nicht. In der kalten Jahreszeit muss man mit dem Kaloriendefizit sowieso aufpassen. Wenn man übertreibt, ist man ziemlich schnell krank.



Ja da hast du natürlich recht 

Ich würde persönlich in einer Diät auf Äpfel und Bananen verzichten weil die Kohlenhydrate die man reduziert frisst man dann wieder durch den Apfel oder die Banane zum größten Teil wieder rein. 

Mein Frühstück für heute:

Erstmal nen Kaffe mit 2 Löffeln Zucker und Milch. Eigentlich trinke ich immer ohne Zucker aber mein Blutzucker ist nach dem aufstehen immer sehr niedrig und das bringt mich besser in Wallungen. 

Dann 75gr zarte Haferflöckchen 10 Minuten in Milch eingeweicht. Dann 250gr Magerquark rein und 25gr Mandeln. Das war echt ne Herausforderung das in 10 Minuten zu essen (mein Bus sollte ich net verpassen). Zum runterspülen habe ich en kleines Glas Apfelsaftschorle getrunken (~150ml).

Jetzt überlege ich was ich zu Mittag esse...schon wieder Haferflocken?  wird wahrscheinlich Pumpernickel...


----------



## Offset (19. Februar 2018)

Bei mir gehts ab heute wieder los mit Training. Ich war jetzt 3 Monate nicht richtig wegen meinem Studium und davor ging es wegen meiner Schulter nicht. Leider ist meine Schulter immernoch nicht gut, obwohl sie jetzt lange Ruhe hatte. Weiß echt nicht mehr was ich da noch machen soll.

3 Kilo hab ich auch verloren...das wird interessant was von den Kraftwerten noch übrig ist.


----------



## ForceOne (19. Februar 2018)

Moin zusammen,

ich würde gerne anfangen etwas für meinen Muskelaufbau zu tun, gerade in den Armen und Bauch. 

Zu mir: 1,86m, 98 kg. Hab in den letzten 2 Jahren ungefähr 22kg abgenommen, hauptsächlich durch Ernährungsumstellung (viel Gemüse, viel Geflügel, wenig Brot usw.) und habe angefangen mich zu bewegen. Schwimmen, spazieren und wandern... ab und an mal ein workout zu hause, aber alles sehr unregelmäßig.

Ich hab zur Zeit noch Fett am Bauch/Rücken und etwas im Gesicht, muss aber meine Körperform mal etwas hinkriegen, dazu ist der Plan für dieses Jahr:

- Schwimmen
- Spazieren, wandern + anfangen zu Joggen
- evtl. Fahrrad

Für die Arme wollte ich mir gerne ein paar Gewichte zulegen, bin hier aber völlig überfragt was man kaufen sollte:

- welches Gewicht?
- welches Material?
- welcher Hersteller?
- ... usw.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen, für grundlegende Tipps bin ich immer dankbar.


----------



## shadie (19. Februar 2018)

*Die Situation der letzten Monate*

Ich tue mir aktuell echt schwer wieder rein zu kommen ins Training und in die Ernährung.
Habe letztes Jahr Januar mit Training angefangen / ersten 3 Monate nur 3 mal die Woche / dann 2 Pläne und 5-6 mal die Woche.
War also entsprechend gut trainiert zum Jahresende.

Ich bin im November 600km entfernt mit meiner Freundin zusammen gezogen (erste gemeinsame Wohnung, vorher immer alleine) mit neuem Arbeitgeber etc.
Aktuell echt Stress pur mit der Wohnung gehabt und war jetzt seit November bis Anfang Februar nicht mehr im Studio.

Die Studiosuche war auch so eine Sache / das mcFit in der "nähe" war echt winzig da wo wir jetzt sind passt aber alles (bis auf die Entfernung.....nach der Arbeit 14 KM fahren / was 20-25 minuten dauert und das gleiche wieder zurück).
Vorher bin ich auf meinem Arbeitsweg dran vorbei gefahren.

Die Freundin kommt jetzt auch immer mit und Trainiert fleißig.

*Die Problemchen*

Für mich ist es aktuell aber verdammt hart rein zu kommen.
Mit meinen Beinen und dem Rücken habe ich keine Probleme / da kann ich noch so in etwa das drücken was vorher schon ging.
Aber bei den Armen / Brust / Schulter.....da geht echt gar nix mehr 

*Problem Ernährung...*

genau so mit dem Essen.
Vorher immer morgens haferflocken mit Magerquark oder nur magerquark mit Beeren und dann püriert gegessen
Mittags meistens brauner reis, quinoa oder gemüse mit fisch oder fleisch (meistens hünchen)
Abends nach dem Training dann magerquark mit whey Pulver wasser und mixer
Snacks waren immer nur erdnüsse
Ergänzungen waren creatin kuren.

Damit bin ich sehr gut gefahren habe nie gehungert und geschmeckt hats auch. (außer das creatin)

Aber wie macht man das nun wenn man zu 2. wohnt?

Sie will nicht jeden Tag etwas "ähnliches" essen, hat Sie auch nicht nötig solch eine Ernährung 

Aber ich kann halt auch nicht dauernd Kartoffeln und andere kohlenhydrat haltige Sachen essen.

Doppelt kochen?

Auch kacke......Sie isst immer recht wenig (kleinerer Magen als andere Menschen....also oft aber eben wenig essen), sprich dann kann sie wenn Sie kocht jeden Tag das gleiche essen weil so viel übrig bleibt.

Alles nicht so easy wen nman zusammen wohnt, wie macht Ihr das?




ForceOne schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich würde gerne anfangen etwas für meinen Muskelaufbau zu tun, gerade in den Armen und Bauch.
> 
> ...



Erst mal Glückwunsch zu deinen Erfolgen.

Warst du schon mal in einem Studio?
Ich würde dir das ehrlich gesagt empfehlen bevor du dir für daheim Gewichte kaufst.
Für den Start sind die Geräte da deutlich besser um die Bewegungsabläufe zu bekommen und um "die Muskeln zu spüren".


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Februar 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich würde gerne anfangen etwas für meinen Muskelaufbau zu tun, gerade in den Armen und Bauch.
> 
> ...



Ich würde dir raten dich in einem Studio anzumelden und dort erstmal 1-2 mal pro Woche ein Ganzkörper Training zu absolvieren. 
Anfängern kann ich immer raten ausschließlich an Maschinen zu trainieren um erstmal eine neurologische Verbindung zum Muskel herzustellen und um ihn wirklich zu spüren und gezielt anzusteuern. Und um erstmal ein Grundniveau an Magermuskelmasse aufzubauen. Wenn ein Anfänger gleich freies Bankdrücken machen will sind Verletzungen vorprogrammiert. Maschinen sind da sicherer!

Dann eine bitte, trainiere alle Muskelgruppen und nicht nur Bizeps, Bauch und Brust. Das sieht nicht schön aus und gesund ist es auch net weil hier bestimmte Muskeln viel zu stark ausgeprägt sind während andere verkümmern...Stichwort Discopumper welche nur Brust ,Bizeps Bauch machen. Die haben meist nach vorne fallende Schultern weil die Brust im Gegensatz zum oberen Rücken viel zu stark ausgeprägt ist und das führt zu einer ungesunden Körperhaltung. Außerdem stehen Frauen auch auf trainierte Beine samt KnackArsch bei Männern


----------



## ForceOne (19. Februar 2018)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich habe im letzten Jahr mal ein Probetraining im lokalen Studio gemacht und das hat mir gar keinen Spaß gemacht, 
ich mochte die Atmosphäre überhaupt nicht. Mag aber evtl. auch am Studio und entsprechender Kundschaft liegen, die gehobenere Alternative ist mir mit ~80 € aber leider zu teuer.

Ich möchte dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall mit dem Schwimmen weitermachen, das habe ich letztes Jahr ca. 5 Monate 1-3x die Woche gemacht, hat sehr gut getan, leider ist bei uns nur das Freibad akzeptabel und das hat schon seit einiger Zeit geschlossen. Ich denke mit dem Schwimmen sollte ich auch relativ viele Muskelpartien trainieren. 

Mit meinen Beinen habe ich Gott sei Dank keine Probleme, in dem Bereich habe ich wohl passable Gene bekommen, aber auch hier werde ich auf jeden Fall regelmäßig schnell spazieren (joggen ist noch nicht so drin), und wandern. Habe vor kurzem mal getestet abwechselnd zu gehen und zu joggen, dass war doch ziemlich hart.

Ich hatte einfach an ein paar Kurzhanteln gedacht um da mal etwas aufzubauen, weil mir z.B. Liegestütze noch richtig schwer fallen, da schaffe ich eigentlich nur die Version auf den Knien und auch nur ca. 10 Wdh.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (19. Februar 2018)

Appell an die, die schon länger trainieren, verändert auch mal euer Training 

Nicht nur Gewicht anpassen, auch mal z.B. höhere Intensität / mehr Volumen / schnellere Ausführung / Priorität auf negative reps / ganz andere Übungen usw usw...

Obwohl ich monatelang freies Bankdrücken praktiziere, hab ich heute noch Muskelkater vom Bankdrücken am Freitag.
Hab das Gewicht um 5 Kg reduziert und penibel daruf geachtet sehr langsam nach unten zu gehen (circa 3-4 Sekunden).
Nur 10 reps geschafft anstatt wie üblich 12, aber das brennen war übel! Muskelkater am Samstag war fast so, wie ich ihn als Anfänger verspürt habe der zum ersten mal an der Brustpresse saß  

Ich weiß Muskelkater ist kein Beweis für Gains, aber zumindest mal ein Hinweis


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Februar 2018)

Was hat dir am Fitnessstudio net so gefallen?

Mhhhh bei mir gab's heute Mittag Bio Pumpernickel (250gr), 250gr Magerquark und 100gr Bio Räucherlachs (kostet 4€ für 100gr aber das isses mir wert)


----------



## ForceOne (19. Februar 2018)

Also mit den Geräten zu trainieren hat mir nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht, ich mag es beim Laufen/Schwimmen ein Ziel zu haben, das fehlt mir bei den Geräten.

Ansonsten:

- Unsympathischer Inhaber der mich vor dem Probetraining schon zur Mitgliedschaft überreden wollte und Barzahlung verlangte.

- An dem Tag zumindest komische Gäste und nachdem mein Trainer in unserer Stunde ungefähr 5x wirklich widerlich mit den anwesenden Damen am flirten war,
hab ich den Entschluss gefasst dort nicht zu trainieren.

Meine Ernährung sieht btw. momentan so aus:

Morgens: 150gr Skyr
Mittags: 1 Paprika, 0,5 Paprika, 100gr körniger Frischkäse und ~5 Tomaten
Abends: 250-350gr Pute/Hühnen mit Gemüse (Erbsen, Möhren, Paprika), passierte Tomaten und evtl. einen EL Frischkäse


----------



## shadie (19. Februar 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Also mit den Geräten zu trainieren hat mir nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht, ich mag es beim Laufen/Schwimmen ein Ziel zu haben, das fehlt mir bei den Geräten.
> 
> Ansonsten:
> 
> ...



Das hört sich echt nicht so toll an.
Gibt es kein anderes Studio?

Den Umgang kenne ich aus meinem 19 € im Monat Studio nicht.


Aber wenn es dir an den Geräte ohnehin keinen Spaß macht.......wirklich "Spaß" habe ich am Training auch nicht, da würde ein Sportverein weitaus mehr Spaß machen.
Aber ich weiß wofür ich es mache von daher motiviert mich das eben imemr an den Geräten oder dem Freihantelbereich.


----------



## ForceOne (19. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Das hört sich echt nicht so toll an.
> Gibt es kein anderes Studio?
> ...



Leider nur deutlich teurere.

Ich mag auch gar nicht muskulös oder super sportlich Aussehen, ich störe mich auch nicht an einem kleinen Bauch, aber 10kg will ich noch runter haben und eine gesunde grundlegende Fitness haben. 

Zusätzlich muss ich auch einfach Sport machen, damit meine Haut sich auch etwas strafft.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (19. Februar 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Leider nur deutlich teurere.
> 
> Ich mag auch gar nicht muskulös oder super sportlich Aussehen, ich störe mich auch nicht an einem kleinen Bauch, aber 10kg will ich noch runter haben und eine gesunde grundlegende Fitness haben.
> 
> Zusätzlich muss ich auch einfach Sport machen, damit meine Haut sich auch etwas strafft.


Da hast du wohl ein ziemlich schäbiges Studio erwischt :/
Es gibt wirklich keine anderen Studios in der Umgebung? 
Ich wohne in einem Ort mit 5000 Einwohnern und hab ne Kleinstadt daneben(25k), allein mir fallen pauschal 6 Studios ein in diesen 2 "Ortschaften".

Zum Spaßfaktor:
Versuch doch mal mit nem Kumpel hinzugehen, da könnt ihr euch gegenseitig motivieren und euch pushen. 

Mit einem Trainingspartner hast du jemanden mit dem du dich in den Pausen unterhalten kannst, der deine Ausführung checkt, der dich motiviert nochmal 2 Wdh zu machen, der es Dir ermöglicht  negative Wdh zu machen, der dir in der Not das Gewicht abnehmen kann usw...

Versuch das mal 2-3 Monate regelmäßig durch zu ziehen, mir hats anfangs auch kein Spaß gemacht als ich die Geräte noch suchen musste und alles oberhalb 10wdh angefangen hat zu brennen...

Falls das wirklich nichts sein sollte dann such dir nen anderen Sport oder Versuchs mit calisthenics oder crossfit.


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Februar 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Also mit den Geräten zu trainieren hat mir nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht, ich mag es beim Laufen/Schwimmen ein Ziel zu haben, das fehlt mir bei den Geräten.
> 
> Ansonsten:
> 
> ...



Hört sich schade an. Ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Studio. Bezahle 25€ im Monat. 
Klar Kraftsport hört sich im ersten Moment sinnlos an. Im Grunde genommen ist das nix außer den Muskel absichtlich über das normale Maß reizen und somit kleine Muskelfaserrisse herbeizuführen welche dann in den Tagen danach in der Muskelprotein Synthese wieder geflickt werden nur dass die Fasern jetzt ein klein wenig dicker sind als vorher. Ergänzt wird das ganze durch eine angepasste Ernährung und Schwupp ist man Bodybuilder.


----------



## ForceOne (19. Februar 2018)

Also Studio ist zur Zeit zumindest keine Option, und mehr als 50 € p. Monat will ich da auch nicht ausgeben, dann kaufe ich mir dieses Jahr lieber ein paar Hanteln und ein neues Fahrrad.

Bei meinem Mittagessen hab ich sogar direkt 2x Paprika aufgeführt, dabei esse ich 0,5 Kohlrabi.

Mein Plan mit den Hanteln war eben mein Training abzurunden, klingt zur Zeit eher nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Ich habe für die workouts die Nike App runtergeladen, war sehr gut, aber auch sehr anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Dustin91 (19. Februar 2018)

@ForceOne:

Schau dir mal "Fit ohne Geräte" an. Sehr gutes Buch. Habe ich auch ne Zeit lang gemacht und man trainiert einfach entspannt zuhause, mit Sachen, die man eh zuhause hat wie Tisch, Tür etc.
Im Buch ist auch ein Einstufungstest drin und je nachdem wie man da abschneidet, wählt man sich den jeweils passenden 10-Wochen-Trainingsplan aus.
Das dürfte genau das Richtige für dich sein, wenn du nur bissl Krafttraining machen willst und nicht richtig im Studio trainieren.

Fit ohne Gerate: Trainieren mit dem eigenen Korpergewicht: Amazon.de: Mark Lauren, Joshua Clark: Bucher


----------



## ForceOne (19. Februar 2018)

Hab schon mal leere Flaschen mit Wasser gefüllt und in Tüten gepackt


----------



## Dustin91 (19. Februar 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Hab schon mal leere Flaschen mit Wasser gefüllt und in Tüten gepackt



Wie gesagt, da ist halt deine Motivation vllt etwas höher, weil man das chillig zuhause machen kann und nicht erst ins Studio etc fahren muss.


----------



## ForceOne (19. Februar 2018)

Nach der Erfahrung im Studio will ich ja schon von mir aus zu Hause machen. 

Mir geht es mehr darum, welche Hanteln ich mir kaufen sollte, mit wv Gewicht man starten sollte etc.


----------



## Dustin91 (19. Februar 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Nach der Erfahrung im Studio will ich ja schon von mir aus zu Hause machen.
> 
> Mir geht es mehr darum, welche Hanteln ich mir kaufen sollte, mit wv Gewicht man starten sollte etc.



Ich empfehle dir das Buch, lies das mal, da brauchst du nicht mal Hanteln 
So gut wie jede Körperpartie kann man mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht exzellent trainieren, wenn man kein maximaler Bodybuilder etc werden will.
Und ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass du das nicht werden willst 
Der Autor des Buchs ist Trainer für US-Armee-Einheiten und hat Ahnung von dem was er tut.

Mit wie viel Gewicht du starten sollst, kommt drauf an, wie stark du bist und ob du eher Maximalkraft, Kraftausdauer oder auf Masse trainieren willst etc.
Das ist nicht pauschal so einfach zu beantworten.

Hanteln tuns auch die einfachsten aus Aldi, Lidl etc.
Habe z.B. zwei Kurzhantel-Sets von Aldi. Die taugen allemal.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Februar 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Nach der Erfahrung im Studio will ich ja schon von mir aus zu Hause machen.
> 
> Mir geht es mehr darum, welche Hanteln ich mir kaufen sollte, mit wv Gewicht man starten sollte etc.


Ein Tipp: Kauft dir ein Theraband. Warum? 
Kann man leicht verstauen, kann man überall hin mitnehmen, Widerstand kann man quasi "einstellen" indem man es länger oder kürzer nimmt und es kostet kaum Geld. 
Mit Kurzhanteln macht man zwar auch nicht viel falsch, da würde ich nur darauf achten dass du einen Gummigriff hast und Metallscheiben, denn mit Sand gefüllte sehen zwar geil aus weil groß, aber die Größe ist dann doch hinderlich.^^
Du kannst dir auch einfach ein vernünftiges KH-Set kaufen, das bleibt dir ohnehin ewig treu. Worauf du da achten kannst: Schau aufbdie Verarbeitung, die Kanten müssen alle rund/glatt sein. Ein gummierter Griff ist mir persönlch lieber weil ich den einfach besser greifen kann. 

Zu deinen Liegestützen: Einfach machen, das wird mit der Zeit besser. Auf eine saubere Ausführung achten (Po angespannt, Bauch/Rücken angespannt und gerade und nicht durchhängend). Einfach machen, mit der Zeit wird man besser, dauert halt wie auch sonst alles ne Weile. 

Wenn du nicht in ein Studio gehen willst was ich total verstehe, dann passt das schon so. Wenn du einfach nur körperlich besser drauf sein will, dein Leistungsniveau steigern willst, dann hol dir ein Kurzhantel-Set, macht Bodyweight-Übungen wie weiter oben vorgeschlagen, geh weiterhin Schwimmen/Laufen/Spazieren, dann wird das schon. Übertreibe es nicht, hör auf deinen Körper, und gib ihm auch Ruhezeiten denn nur da kann sich dein Körper verbessern. 

Was ich dir noch empfehlen kann: Kauf dir ein Rad. Muss kein supertolles Rennrad sein, aber gerade Frühling/Sommer/Herbst ist wundervoll am Rad. Du kannst leichter weitere Strecken zurücklegen als zu Fuß, du brauchst zwar nicht so viele Muskeln wie beim Schwimmen oder Laufen, aber Abwechslung tut gut, Radfahren schon dazu die Gelenke, außerdem ist das Gefühl mal auf einen Berg zu fahren und dort die Aussicht zu genießen großartig. Du kommst halt an viele Plätze die du zu Fuß vermutlich nicht so leicht erreichst. Selbst wenn du konditionell nicht so gut bist solltest du bei halbwegs ebener Strecken locker 15-20km schaffen, wenn nicht mehr. 
Aber das ist nur eine Anregung falls du etwas Abwechslung brauchst. 




> Falls das wirklich nichts sein sollte dann such dir nen anderen Sport oder Versuchs mit calisthenics oder crossfit.


Crossfit ohne dass man schon fit ist? Nö, macht keinen Sinn, besonders da dort viel zu oft rein auf Wiederholungen geschaut wird und die Form leidet bzw irgendwas darstellt, nur nicht die richtige Ausführung. 
Während ich beim Heer war hatte ich körperlich echt eine gute Form. Eine ehemalige Schulkollegin hat angefangen Sportwissenschaft zu studieren und war plötzlich ganz versessen auf Crossfit. Wir sind irgendwie zum Reden gekommen und sie hat gemeint sie kann 30 Klimmzüge und 75 Pushups. "Ok, sauber" dachte ich mir, wollte ich aber sehen. Kurz darauf haben wir uns zum Laufen verabredet und sind bei einem kleinen Fitnesspark vorbeigekommen und sie wollte mir ihre Klimmzüge zeigen. Was war es dann? Diese verdammten Kipping "Pull Ups"^^ 
Es stellte sich heraus dass sie ich glaub 4-6 saubere Klimmzüge und 25 saubere Liegestütze schaffte, eh nicht schlecht, aber nur ein Bruchteil vom ursprünglichen Wert. 
Crossfit als durchtrainierte, fitte Person, gerne, aber bitte bitte nicht solange du das nicht bist. Es gibt leider Gottes so viele miese Crossfit-"Trainer" da draußen weil es irgendwie trendig war oder so, aber diese Quantität vor Qualität-Mindset kombiniert mit untrainiertem Körper führt unweigerlich zu Verletzungen. 
Ich hab selbst mal Freeletics ausprobiert. Eh ganz nett, nur diese Fixierung auf Wiederholungsanzahl tut dir nicht gut, die Form leidet ganz sicher, vor allem wenn du nicht trainiert bist. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (20. Februar 2018)

Das Problem bei Crossfit:

Anfängern werden dort Übungen vorgegeben die man nur als Fortgeschrittener machen sollte. Es interessiert da auch keinen ob man beim Kreuzheben die richtige Körperhaltung hat. Die meisten haben dabei so nen Katzenbuckel da denkt man dass die Wirbelsäule gleich wie ne geladene Feder ausm Rücken schnalzt. Es gibt etliche Videos auf yt zu Crossfit Unfällen. Das ist grauenhaft anzuschauen weil die Ausführung einfach grauenhaft ist, das viel zu viel Gewicht immer genommen wird und einfach mit aller Gewalt versucht wird das Gewicht zu bewegen für das Ego. Crossfit gehört für mich zu der Kategorie Fitness Hipster schei*ss.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (20. Februar 2018)

Crossfit natürlich nur als geübter Athlet, hätte ich dazu schreiben sollen. Sorry.

War von mir so erdacht, dass Crossfit das Ziel ist bzw die Zielsportart ist die ausgeführt werden möchte, weil Spaß & Motivation usw... 

Selbstverständlich muss eine Vorleistung erbracht werden, in Form von Bodybuilding o.ä. ob man will oder nicht.

Um den Körper kennenzulernen, die Bewegungen zu lernen usw. 

Crossfit kann schon als Modeerscheinung dargestellt werden, solange aber die Übungen korrekt ausgeführt werden und das ganze mit Sinn und Verstand praktiziert wird habe ich damit kein Problem.


----------



## ForceOne (20. Februar 2018)

Gerade die korrekte Körperhaltung dürfte mir als recht unsportliche Person dann doch recht große Probleme bereiten.

Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr mal die App von Nike runtergeladen und habe dort einige gute Workouts gefunden, muss aber ehrlich gestehen, dass mir da schon einige
Übungen große Probleme bereitet haben. 

Ich werde dann wohl erstmal am Ball bleiben und mit Schwimmen/Spazieren/Wandern/Workout fortfahren, meine Ernährung ist m.E.n. ganz okay. 
Ziel für 2018 ist in erster Linie auch unter 90kg zu kommen.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Februar 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Gerade die korrekte Körperhaltung dürfte mir als recht unsportliche Person dann doch recht große Probleme bereiten.
> 
> Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr mal die App von Nike runtergeladen und habe dort einige gute Workouts gefunden, muss aber ehrlich gestehen, dass mir da schon einige
> Übungen große Probleme bereitet haben.
> ...


Und mach Liegestütze/Kniebeugen. 
Schau wie viele du wirklich sauber hinbekommst, selbst wenn es nur 5 sind, oder 3, egal. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (22. Februar 2018)

Ich werde mir mal den Massive Weight Gainer von ESN zulegen. Ich habe morgens, das Problem das ich kaum was runterbekomme. Und da ich erst Mittags um 13:00 frühestens wieder was essen kann habe ich vormittags recht heftigen Hunger. 

Der Weight Gainer von ESN hat viele Kohlenhydrate mit einem niedrigen Glykämischen Index (Vollkornreismehl, Vollkornhafermehl, Buchweizenmehl, Kamutmehl, Quinoamehl). Sollte also lange sättigen. Eine Portion 150gr hat 523kcal. Ich hoffe, dass ich damit meine morgentliche Hunger Odysee hinter mir lasssn kann. 

Geht schnell in Shaker und flüssiges bekomm ich morgens viel leichter runter. Ich kann auch bequem im Bus trinken


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Februar 2018)

Ich habe mich immer gefragt, was das für Leute sind, die Weight Gainer kaufen... 

War und bin heute so extrem geladen, dass die Gewichte sich von selbst gestemmt haben, aber irgendwie bin ich trotz körperlicher Erschöpfung immer noch auf 180. 
Werde später mal zum Sparring in meiner alten Kampfsportschule vorbeischauen, falls es klappt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Februar 2018)

Kaloriendefizit ist bei den Temperaturen echt nicht so schön. Man denkt ständig, man stünde kurz vor einer Erkältung.
Werde wohl lieber ne Massephase einleiten und dann im März/April wieder definieren.

Joggen geht auch eher schlecht, wenn man sich keine Sturmhaube oder nen Schal um Nase und Mund  wickelt.


----------



## BlackAcetal (27. Februar 2018)

Ja ich habe auch beschlossen jetzt eine off season zu machen und Anfang NÄCHSTEN Jahres eine Diät. Denn lieber mache ich eine ausgedehnte Aufbauphase wo ich richtig aufbauen kann als jetzt irgendwie halbherzig zu versuchen mich bis zum Sommer irgendwie schön zu machen


----------



## Leob12 (28. Februar 2018)

Hat irgendwer eine Empfehlung für eine gute Klimmzugstange für meine Wand im Zimmer? 
Hab mir mal diese vorgemerkt. 
MiraFit - Klimmzugstange mit Wandbefestigung - sehr belastbar - Breite 1,2 m MiraFit - Klimmzugstange mit Wandbefestigung - sehr belastbar - Breite 1,2 m: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
Deckenmontage ist keine Alternative, warum? Decke ist 3,50m hoch^^


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Februar 2018)

Ich würde ja eher sowas vertrauen, als einer Wandbefestigung:

Klimmzugstange "Matador" zur Befestigung Ohne Schrauben fur Zuhause | MAGNOOS Premium Turreck | Nur Hier Reckstange 20 cm Hoher im Turrahmen als andere Stangen | Besserer Halt & Griff durch Extra Breiten Stangen-O | Oberkorpertrainer fur die Tur | Pull Up Bar mit Hochwertigen Schaumstoffgriffen: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

Eine zum Reinschrauben wie ne Zwinge in die Tür, das kann ich nicht empfehlen 
So eine hatte ich mal und nachdem ich zwei Mal von der höchsten Klimmzugposition abgestürzt und auf meinen Kniescheiben gelandet bin, trau ich dem Teil keine Sekunde mehr


----------



## Leob12 (28. Februar 2018)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja eher sowas vertrauen, als einer Wandbefestigung:
> 
> Klimmzugstange "Matador" zur Befestigung Ohne Schrauben fur Zuhause | MAGNOOS Premium Turreck | Nur Hier Reckstange 20 cm Hoher im Turrahmen als andere Stangen | Besserer Halt & Griff durch Extra Breiten Stangen-O | Oberkorpertrainer fur die Tur | Pull Up Bar mit Hochwertigen Schaumstoffgriffen: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> 
> ...



Inwiefern? Ich schraubs in eine Ziegelwand mit den längsten Schrauben die passen und vernünftigen Dübeln^^ sofern die Ziegel nicht vollkommen zerbröseln...
In meiner Altbauwohnung mit eher komischen Abmessungen beim Türstock passt das vorgeschlagene nicht. Die Tür geht außerdem in mein Zimmer auf.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Februar 2018)

-8°. Joggen angesagt. Mal schauen, ob der Körper etwas merkt.


----------



## Dustin91 (1. März 2018)

Ziehe jetzt seit zwei Wochen einen Plan durch und bisher gefällt er mir ganz gut:

Beinpresse
Bankdrücken
Rudern (Maschine oder Kabelzug)
Beinbeuger
Schulterdrücken
Klimmzüge
Hyperextensions
Bizeps (Maschine oder Konzentrationscurls)

Zwei Mal die Woche, jeweils 3 Sätze mit um die 8 Wiederholungen.
Jedes Mal, wenn ich 3x8 schaffe, erhöhe ich die Gewichte beim nächsten Training um 2,5 Kg bei OK-Übungen und um 5 Kg bei UK-Übungen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (1. März 2018)

Hab heute Fliegende/Butterfly am Kabelzug gemacht und ich spüre meine Brust mehr als beim Bankdrücken. Der Pump war enorm.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. März 2018)

Neue Belastung wahrscheinlich. Das reguläre Bankdrücken macht mich auch nicht mehr platt, selbst wenn man unter voller Belastung ist.
Meine letzte Wiederholung dauerte heute gute 10-15 Sekunden. Dachte eigentlich, ich könnte die Arme nicht mehr durchstrecken und bekomme die Hanteln gleich auf den Brustkorb. Jetzt merke ich das kaum mehr.

Brusttag = bester Tag.


----------



## BlackAcetal (2. März 2018)

Habe mir grade Creatin Monohydrat von Olymp gekauft. Habe mich dazu in einem Supplement Fachgeschäft beraten. Bin froh sowas in der Nähe zu haben. Preise sind völlig in Ordnung. Beratung ist sehr gut. Riesige Auswahl aber vorwiegend Deutsche Hersteller und auch die nicht ganz bekannten Marken sind dort vertreten. 

Ich werde KEINE Auflade Phase machen, da ich sowieso vorhabe das dauerhaft zu supplementieren. Also ab morgen 5gr täglich. Nach einem Monat werde ich mal Bericht geben obs was gebracht hat.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. März 2018)

Könnte ich auch mal wieder probieren. Letztes Mal war vor Jahren.  Bereits vergessen, ob das überhaupt taugt.


----------



## BlackAcetal (4. März 2018)

Ich nehme jetzt 5gr morgens täglich direkt nachm aufstehen. Also lauwarmes Wasser und bissi Fruchtsaft oder heute morgens waren es 2 esslöffel Dextrose. Ich erwarte jetzt nicht allzu viel.


----------



## BlackAcetal (6. März 2018)

Habe heute beim Training nebenbei einer Trainerin welche im Fitnessstudio arbeitet zuhören können wie sie neue Kunden eingewiesen hat (standen direkt neber mir als ich am trainieren war hab also keine heimliche Spionageaktion gestartet )

Die meinte, dass nachm Training Eiweiß sinnvoll wäre aber wenn man Muskeln aufbauen wolle, dann sollte man zusätzlich zu dem Shake nix essen nach dem Training, weil der Körper dann einfach das bestehende Fett in Muskeln umwandelt um sich an die neue Belastung zu gewöhnen (1:1 ihre Worte)


Das is doch eigentlich schwachsinn oder? Weil nach dem Training ist der Körper ja in einer Art überlebensmodus/stresszustand. Also schüttet er cortisol (eine art körpereigenes Schmerzmittel) aus was einen katabolen Effekt hat. Außerdem zieht der Körper das Eiweiß und die Aminosäuren aus dem Muskel um schnell Energie zur Verfügung zu haben. Deswegen sollte man nach dem Training schnelle Kohlenhydrate zuführen (Dextrose zB) um erstens die Glykogenspeicher des Muskels wieder zu füllen und um eine Insulin ausschüttung herbeizuführen. Insulin ist der Gegenspieler von cortisol. Also stoppt Insulin die muskelabbauende Wirkung vom Cortisol und leitet auch die Muskelproteinsynthese schneller ein weils ein sehr anaboles Hormon ist.

Also ist es doch eher kontraproduktiv nach dem Training keine schnellen Kohlenhydrate zu zuführen weil der Körper sich denkt:

“ich bin in ner Stresssituation und um Energie diese zu ham nehme die die schnell verfügbaren Aminosäuren und Eiweiße etc ausm Muskel“

Der Körper verstoffwechselt sich somit quasi selber


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. März 2018)

Habe grad krank in 3:20 die 1000 Meter hinter mich gebracht. Gestern hatte ich noch Fieber. Wieso macht man eigentlich so nen Schwachsinn?


----------



## Leob12 (10. März 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Habe grad krank in 3:20 die 1000 Meter hinter mich gebracht. Gestern hatte ich noch Fieber. Wieso macht man eigentlich so nen Schwachsinn?



Soll man nicht machen, belastet den Körper nur unnötig. ..


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. März 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Soll man nicht machen, belastet den Körper nur unnötig. ..


Das ist klar, aber manchmal interessiert einen das eigene Wohlergehen nicht.

Komischerweise hat es der Genesung nicht geschadet, obwohl ich es in Kauf genommen habe. Glück gehabt.


----------



## BlackAcetal (16. März 2018)

Hat jemand schonmal sein Whey ohne Shaker zubereitet? Hab meinen Shaker auf der Arbeit vergessen und habe jetzt auch erstmal Urlaub und kann den frühestens Samstag holen. Würde aber trotzdem gerne heute trainieren. Jemand Tipps?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. März 2018)

Kannst auch mit dem Löffel umrühren oder mit nem Milchaufschäumer.

Toll, heute vor den Kniebeugen nicht aufgewärmt und nun is der linke Beinbizeps im Po.


----------



## Offset (16. März 2018)

Gerade einen neuen PR für Kniebeuge aufgestellt. Zwar "nur" 105kg, aber wenn ich bedenke mit was ich angefangen hab ein total geiles Gefühl. Die 100KG waren für mich immer so eine magische Grenze.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. März 2018)

Ist doch ordentlich. Coole Sache.


----------



## BlackAcetal (16. März 2018)

Habe heute beim Bankdrücken auch erstmals meine Brust richtig spüren und vorallem belasten können


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. April 2018)

Grad kaum Lust zu trainieren. Mache nur, was nötig ist. Mal schauen, ob Midnightjogging was reißen kann. Die Motivation ist irgendwie komplett weg. 

edit:
Mehr Kampf als Spaß, aber es passt.


----------



## ak1504 (13. April 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer eine Empfehlung für eine gute Klimmzugstange für meine Wand im Zimmer?
> Hab mir mal diese vorgemerkt.
> MiraFit - Klimmzugstange mit Wandbefestigung - sehr belastbar - Breite 1,2 m MiraFit - Klimmzugstange mit Wandbefestigung - sehr belastbar - Breite 1,2 m: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> Deckenmontage ist keine Alternative, warum? Decke ist 3,50m hoch^^




Sowas hab ich auch was mit 8 Schrauben in die Wand gedübelt wird. Nur für 20 Taler statt 65 ^^ Ich hab einzig die beiligenden Schrauben und Dübel durch ordentlich größeres Material ersetzt und nach dem bohren der fingerdicken Löcher hält das Teil nun schon felsenfest seit Jahren. So lang man Beton Wände hat denke ich ist das kein Problem.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. April 2018)

Bin demnächst auf Kreta und möchte an einem Tag ca. 80 Kilometer inklusive Besteigung des Psiloritis zurücklegen. Ist zwar kein klassischer Sport, aber ich denke, es wird durchaus anstrengend werden. Um darauf vorbereitet zu sein, laufe ich momentan jeden Abend ca. 10 Kilometer. Nebenbei auch anderes Konditionstraining.

Werde wohl so 4 Liter Wasser mitnehmen müssen, da ich bei Pech fast die ganze Zeit in der Sonne laufen werden muss. Da es konditionell grad wieder ganz gut aussieht, denke ich, dass ich ca. 20 Kilometer (auf dem Rückweg) joggend zurücklegen kann. Angepeilte Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit sollte inkl. kurzer Pausen bei 6-8 km/h liegen.

Kennt sich hier jemand mit längerem Wandern aus und weiß, was man noch so berücksichtigen sollte?


----------



## LastManStanding (15. April 2018)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Hat jemand schonmal sein Whey ohne Shaker zubereitet? Hab meinen Shaker auf der Arbeit vergessen und habe jetzt auch erstmal Urlaub und kann den frühestens Samstag holen. Würde aber trotzdem gerne heute trainieren. Jemand Tipps?



?? Was hat der Shaker mit deinem Trainig zu tun???
Ich mein ich persönlich trainiere ausschließlich Elite Force training also folglich keine Geräte.  Aber warum kann man nicht trainieren wenn man sein Zusatzstoffe nicht umrühren kann?
das verstehe ich jetz echt nicht.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. April 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Bin demnächst auf Kreta und möchte an einem Tag ca. 80 Kilometer inklusive Besteigung des Psiloritis zurücklegen. Ist zwar kein klassischer Sport, aber ich denke, es wird durchaus anstrengend werden. Um darauf vorbereitet zu sein, laufe ich momentan jeden Abend ca. 10 Kilometer. Nebenbei auch anderes Konditionstraining.
> 
> Werde wohl so 4 Liter Wasser mitnehmen müssen, da ich bei Pech fast die ganze Zeit in der Sonne laufen werden muss. Da es konditionell grad wieder ganz gut aussieht, denke ich, dass ich ca. 20 Kilometer (auf dem Rückweg) joggend zurücklegen kann. Angepeilte Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit sollte inkl. kurzer Pausen bei 6-8 km/h liegen.
> 
> Kennt sich hier jemand mit längerem Wandern aus und weiß, was man noch so berücksichtigen sollte?



Eingetragene Wanderschuhe sind wichtig. Sonnenschutz auch. Ich habe beim Wandern meist zwei Paar Socken an, damit es keine/kaum Blasen gibt.
Blasenpflaster wichtig. Willst du die Strecke eher Wandern oder Joggen? Und wie viel Gepäck? Was ist das längste, was du je gewandert bist bzw gejoggt?
80 Km halte ich für zu weit. Da sollte man eher Monate trainieren, wenn man nicht gerade schon Jahre lang wandert oder Ultra Distanzen joggt.
Angepeilte Geschwindigkeit 6-8 Km/h Bergauf wird nahezu unmöglich, außer du bist Trailrunner


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. April 2018)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Eingetragene Wanderschuhe sind wichtig. Sonnenschutz auch. Ich habe beim Wandern meist zwei Paar Socken an, damit es keine/kaum Blasen gibt.
> Blasenpflaster wichtig. Willst du die Strecke eher Wandern oder Joggen? Und wie viel Gepäck? Was ist das längste, was du je gewandert bist bzw gejoggt?
> 80 Km halte ich für zu weit. Da sollte man eher Monate trainieren, wenn man nicht gerade schon Jahre lang wandert oder Ultra Distanzen joggt.
> Angepeilte Geschwindigkeit 6-8 Km/h Bergauf wird nahezu unmöglich, außer du bist Trailrunner


Also eitgl. will ich die Strecke marschieren  und die letzten 20 Kilometer auf dem Rückweg zum Hotel (bergab) joggen. Tragen werde ich dabei die GSG9 Stiefel von Adidas. Sind eingetragen und auf jedem Untergrund gut. Als Gepäck dann  4 Liter Wasser und evtl. paar Riegel. Essen ist nicht so wichtig. Gibt ja Frühstück. Das reicht bis zum nächsten Tag.

Sagte ja, ich laufe jeden Abend 10 Kilometer als Vorbereitung. Distanzen bis 30 Kilometer machen mir keine Probleme. Mehr habe ich nicht ausprobiert. 

Bergauf sind 6-8 km/h natürlich viel. Wenn ich ein Viertel allerdings mit 12 km/h  laufen kann, wäre es möglich.
Mir geht es am Ende nur darum, dass ich es schaffe. Die Zeit wäre eher sekundär.


----------



## Leob12 (17. April 2018)

Ich würde eher mehr als 4 Liter Wasser mitnehmen. Besser zu viel als zu wenig, wenn du merkst du hast zu viel mit, kannst du es ja immer noch ausschütten. 

Ein guter Rucksack ist wichtig, eventuell auch mit Hüftgurt damit nicht alles auf den Schultern liegt. Wobei, wenns 10kg Gepäck sind, wird es nicht so tragisch sein. 
Füße ggf tapen, bringt mehr als ein Blasenpflaster. Zwei Paar Socken anziehen, ein ganz dünnes und darüber die Wandersocken, vermindert die Reibung und damit Blasengefahr.
Was du noch tun kannst bzw solltest: Mineralwasser nehmen, kein Leitungswasser zwecks Mineralstoffe, eine Prise Salz schadet auch nicht. 
Vom Essen her würde ich ein, zwei Tage vorher schob anfangen die Speicher aufzufüllen.


----------



## D0pefish (17. April 2018)

Ich habe auch auf bergigen Strecken über 20km zwei Paar Socken genommen und noch nie Blasen vom Wandern gehabt aber schon genug gesehen. Auf den Strecken waren immer idR. Naturquellen eingeplant und am Ziel ein Fahrzeug positioniert oder ein Bahnhof in der Nähe. Nix Rucksack. Drei Paar Adidas Marathon Trainer habe ich mittlerweile verschlissen und muss wohl jetzt, da sie nicht mehr hergestellt werden doch die schwarzen BWs gebraucht ergattern. Die modernen Treter latsche ich ja schon auf dem Weg zur Arbeit nach drei Monaten auf Glatze. Ich haue mir seit Jahren einfach 200g Müsli in den 20-Euro-Mixer, warme Milch dazu und reinschütten.  Ich bin gerade voll happy weil ich im September aus der Kalten einen Gummistiefel nach falsch geparkten Schafen geworfen habe und zack im November dann rechter Oberarm beim Nachtsport ganz gezerrt. Ein halbes Jahr kein Armtraining, Jacken an- und ausziehen wie ein Rentner usw. und letzte Woche dann wieder versucht, schön zwei Tage Muskelkater aber jetzt läuft es wieder ohne durch...  die umfassende Beweglichkeit zum Rücken Kratzen muss noch wieder kommen. Bin eher der unmuskolöse Schocker, der nach 30 Kilometern fragt, wann es endlich weiter geht. ^^ Man sieht es mir nicht an, was ich sehr gut finde. Ich trage ungern mitzuversorgenden Ballast rum, wozu ich Poser- bzw. Bademeister-Muskeln zähle. Kein weißes Fleischfresser-, nur braunes Fett. hehe Also passt auf beim Werfen von Dingen, wenn ihr älter werdet aber noch die alte Schlagball-Wurftechnik gespeichert ist sozusagen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. April 2018)

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich oben auf dem Berg ein Fahrzeug platzieren kann. 

Mehr als 4 Liter Wasser will ich nicht mitnehmen. Das sollte bei ~15-20° reichen. Werde morgens direkt einen Liter trinken, bevor ich starte.

Weitere Wanderungen werde ich als Vorbereitung auch nicht mehr machen, sonst verliere ich die Lust. Jetzt noch 2 Wochen Ausdauertraining im Fokus und dann passt das.
War heute Radfahren, Joggen und bis eben Wandern. Meine Beine sind platt. 

Edit: Auch wenn es generell eher ungesund ist und ich es nicht so wirklich bewusst machte, habe ich in letzter Zeit eher wenig Wasser getrunken. Das wird dort vielleicht sogar von Vorteil sein, wenn man nicht jede Stunde direkt am Wasser nippen muss.


----------



## Leob12 (18. April 2018)

Hä? Was für einen Sinn hat es auf Wasser zu verzichten? Ist im besten Fall dumm, im schlimmsten Fall kann es lebensgefährlich sein. 
Und ob man 5 Liter oder 4 mitnimmt, ist vom Gewicht her vollkommen irrelevant. Ich würde sogar sagen dass auch 10 Liter nicht wirklich ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. April 2018)

Natürlich gibt es Grenzen nach oben und nach unten. Wenn man den Körper daran gewöhnt, dass es nicht ständig Wasser gibt, wird man auch nicht so schnell danach verlangen. Ich spreche ja nicht davon, dass man eine Dehydration provoziert.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2018)

Tja. Vor 10 Jahren bin noch 3 mal die Woche a 2 Stunden ins Fitnessstudio gegangen. Eine Stunde Laufband 10km und danach eine Stunde Gerätetraining. Habe mehr auf Kraft/Ausdauer gemacht. Als Raucher. War hart aber da hatte ich den Biss.
Jetzt laufe ich 500m und bin fix und fertig. Habe lange nichts mehr gemacht und einige gesundheitliche Probleme bekommen. U.a. Schlafapnoe. Muß mein Gewicht unbedingt reduzieren. Wiege 105kg bei 1.88m. Und das ist nicht alles Muskelmasse. Aber dadurch das ich zusätzlich noch bestimmte Medikamente nehmen muß, die als Nebenwirkung den Appetit anregen gar nicht so leicht.
Fahre aber schon mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit und gehe mit meiner Frau öfter spazieren, so das ich etwas Bewegung habe. Wenn ich weiter abgenommen habe fange ich auch wieder mit Liegestützen an. Kurzhanteln hole ich mir auch. Aber erst muß mit dem rauchen aufhören... das hat noch höhere Priorität. Bevor ich abnehme. Ende 2016 hatte ich es einmal für 4 Wochen geschafft dann leider wieder angefangen.


----------



## Leob12 (18. April 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Grenzen nach oben und nach unten. Wenn man den Körper daran gewöhnt, dass es nicht ständig Wasser gibt, wird man auch nicht so schnell danach verlangen. Ich spreche ja nicht davon, dass man eine Dehydration provoziert.



Doch, damit provoziert man sowas. Der Körper braucht nunmal Wasser, sonst funktioniert er nicht. Durst zu unterdrückn ist nicht gesund, egal wie man es dreht. Wenn du Durst verspürst, hast du nämlich schon zu wenig getrunken. 
Es macht schlicht keinen Sinn den Körper darauf zu "trainieren", und ich kenne auch keinen der es macht. Man dehydriert schneller als man denkt, vor allem bei körperlicher Anstrengung. Außerdem braucht man auch Mineralstoffe, vor allem Salz wenn man schwitzt.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Man dehydriert schneller als man denkt, vor allem bei körperlicher Anstrengung. Außerdem braucht man auch Mineralstoffe, vor allem Salz wenn man schwitzt.


Hat letztens ein Sportmediziner gerade im Fernsehen gesagt... wenn man Hochleistungssport macht soll man auf jeden Fall isotonische Getränke trinken.  Wasser alleine bringt nicht viel. Wobei Mineralwasser besser ist als Leitungswasser.


----------



## Leob12 (18. April 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hat letztens ein Sportmediziner gerade im Fernsehen gesagt... wenn man Hochleistungssport macht soll man auf jeden Fall isotonische Getränke trinken.  Wasser alleine bringt nicht viel. Wobei Mineralwasser besser ist als Leitungswasser.



Ja soll man. Habe auch nichts anderes geschrieben


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. April 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Doch, damit provoziert man sowas. Der Körper braucht nunmal Wasser, sonst funktioniert er nicht. Durst zu unterdrückn ist nicht gesund, egal wie man es dreht. Wenn du Durst verspürst, hast du nämlich schon zu wenig getrunken.
> Es macht schlicht keinen Sinn den Körper darauf zu "trainieren", und ich kenne auch keinen der es macht. Man dehydriert schneller als man denkt, vor allem bei körperlicher Anstrengung. Außerdem braucht man auch Mineralstoffe, vor allem Salz wenn man schwitzt.


Ich verlange nicht, dass man verstehen muss, worum es dabei geht. Wem man das erklären muss, der kann es nicht verstehen. 

Habe auch schon mal trotz Sport 24h auf Wasser verzichtet. Während des Trainings natürlich kontraproduktiv, aber grundsätzlich praktisch, Grenzsituationen zu testen. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Tja. Vor 10 Jahren bin noch 3 mal die Woche a 2 Stunden ins Fitnessstudio gegangen. Eine Stunde Laufband 10km und danach eine Stunde Gerätetraining. Habe mehr auf Kraft/Ausdauer gemacht. Als Raucher. War hart aber da hatte ich den Biss.
> Jetzt laufe ich 500m und bin fix und fertig. Habe lange nichts mehr gemacht und einige gesundheitliche Probleme bekommen. U.a. Schlafapnoe. Muß mein Gewicht unbedingt reduzieren. Wiege 105kg bei 1.88m. Und das ist nicht alles Muskelmasse. Aber dadurch das ich zusätzlich noch bestimmte Medikamente nehmen muß, die als Nebenwirkung den Appetit anregen gar nicht so leicht.
> Fahre aber schon mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit und gehe mit meiner Frau öfter spazieren, so das ich etwas Bewegung habe. Wenn ich weiter abgenommen habe fange ich auch wieder mit Liegestützen an. Kurzhanteln hole ich mir auch. Aber erst muß mit dem rauchen aufhören... das hat noch höhere Priorität. Bevor ich abnehme. Ende 2016 hatte ich es einmal für 4 Wochen geschafft dann leider wieder angefangen.


Rauchen macht mich traurig. 
Wieso tut man das?

Bei deiner Größe sind 105 kg gar nicht so viel.
Habe bei 1,78 auch meine 85.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja soll man. Habe auch nichts anderes geschrieben


Ich wollte das nur bestätigen.



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Rauchen macht mich traurig.
> Wieso tut man das?


Eine sinnvolle Erklärung habe ich dafür auch nicht. Rauche mitlerweile 27 Jahre... ist echt schlimm.



> Bei deiner Größe sind 105 kg gar nicht so viel.
> Habe bei 1,78 auch meine 85.


Doch es sind 20kg zuviel. Habe dadurch gesundheitliche Probleme... ist nicht schön.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. April 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Doch es sind 20kg zuviel. Habe dadurch gesundheitliche Probleme... ist nicht schön.


Ich wog bei meiner Größe sogar mal 97 kg und konnte trotzdem Liegestützen ohne Ende machen.
Nur beim Joggen hatten die Gelenke keinen Spaß. Jetzt laufe ich manchmal mit Gewichtsweste.

Wir haben eben noch Tischtennis gespielt. Meine Kumpels haben gar keine Kondition. Und ich habe nach 2 Jahren Pause kein Gefühl mehr.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich wog bei meiner Größe sogar mal 97 kg und konnte trotzdem Liegestützen ohne Ende machen.
> Nur beim Joggen hatten die Gelenke keinen Spaß. Jetzt laufe ich manchmal mit Gewichtsweste.


Es geht eher darum das ich durch das Übergewicht Atemaussetzer im Schlaf habe sprich Schlafapnoe. Das habe ich schon ein paar Jahren und war auch mehrmals in Schlaflaboren.
Nur mit Atemgerät und Maske kann ich überhaupt nicht schlafen, deswegen habe ich es zurückgegeben. 
Einzige Möglichkeit davon wegzukommen ist abzunehmen... aber nicht so leicht mit gewissen Medis.
Naja, will hier auch nicht meine halbe Krankenakte offenlegen. Rest gerne per PN bei Interesse.


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. April 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich wog bei meiner Größe sogar mal 97 kg und konnte trotzdem Liegestützen ohne Ende machen.
> Nur beim Joggen hatten die Gelenke keinen Spaß. Jetzt laufe ich manchmal mit Gewichtsweste.
> 
> Wir haben eben noch Tischtennis gespielt. Meine Kumpels haben gar keine Kondition. Und ich habe nach 2 Jahren Pause kein Gefühl mehr.



Macht nen Unterschied ob jemand 100kg mit nem kfa von 7% wiegt oder 100kg mit nem kfa von weit über 20%


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2018)

Wenn das alles Muskelmasse wäre, dann wäre ichn Tier.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. April 2018)

Habe gestern auch etwas mehr gegessen, nachdem ich min. 2500 kcal beim Sport verbrennen durfte. Dafür heute noch nichts.  
Werde gleich die nächste Radtour machen. Morgen geht es dann wieder an die Gewichte.

27° im April. Was ist das los?


----------



## Dustin91 (19. April 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Habe gestern auch etwas mehr gegessen, nachdem ich min. 2500 kcal beim Sport verbrennen durfte. Dafür heute noch nichts.



Das glaubst ja wohl selber nicht, oder? Was hast du denn an Sport gemacht?
Immer wieder absurd, wie Leute überschätzen, was sie beim Sport an Kalorien verbrennen.
Wenn du nicht gerade 180 Km bei einer Tour de France mitgefahren bist, dann halte ich diesen Wert für total übertrieben.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. April 2018)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Das glaubst ja wohl selber nicht, oder? Was hast du denn an Sport gemacht?
> Immer wieder absurd, wie Leute überschätzen, was sie beim Sport an Kalorien verbrennen.
> Wenn du nicht gerade 180 Km bei einer Tour de France mitgefahren bist, dann halte ich diesen Wert für total übertrieben.


Wenn ich alles nehme:
2 Stunden Radfahren, Stunde Joggen, 2 Stunden Wandern, halbe Stunde Boxsack und eine Stunde Tischtennis.
Glaube sehr wohl, dass das 2500 kcal waren. Vermutlich sogar mehr.


----------



## ForceOne (26. April 2018)

Hey, kann mir jemand evtl. Tipps und Empfehlungen geben, welche Übungen ich als untrainierter mit Hanteln machen kann um meine Arme einfach ein wenig aufzubauen?


----------



## Offset (26. April 2018)

Klassische Bizepscurls und frenchpress sitzend/liegend. Allerdings macht es mMn. keinen Sinn nur seine Arme zu trainieren.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. April 2018)

Für die Unterarme dann Absenken und Heben der Hände mit Kurzhanteln oder Langhantel. Dabei die Position des Unterarmes variieren.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2018)

Ich habe mal früher einen durchgesägten Besenstil genommen. Daran ein Seil in der Mitte wo ein Gewicht dran hing befestigt. Dann erst das Seil lang und gehabt und immer weiter gedreht und aufgewickelt bis das Seil kürzer wurde und das Gewicht nach oben gekommen ist. Mit ausgestreckten Armen. Mehmals wiederholt...für die Unterarme. Das hat auch gut reingehauen!
Mit Kurzhantel kann man auch über Kopf Trizeps trainieren. Aber das geht auch mit Liegestütze.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. April 2018)

Habe ich bei mir zu Hause auch. Leider viel zu selten eingesetzt. Ist mal wieder an der Zeit.


----------



## ForceOne (26. April 2018)

Offset schrieb:


> Klassische Bizepscurls und frenchpress sitzend/liegend. Allerdings macht es mMn. keinen Sinn nur seine Arme zu trainieren.



ich gehe ja auch laufen und schwimmen, bald hoffentlich auch noch Rad fahren.


----------



## Leob12 (27. April 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Hey, kann mir jemand evtl. Tipps und Empfehlungen geben, welche Übungen ich als untrainierter mit Hanteln machen kann um meine Arme einfach ein wenig aufzubauen?



Liegestütze  

Ansonsten ginge auch der Farmer's Walk. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie schwer deine Hanteln sind, aber ich schätze mal pack einfach an Gewicht rauf bis es schwerer nicht mehr geht, eine Hantel pro Arm, und dann damit herumlaufen bis es nicht mehr geht. Vor allem am Ende des Workouts ziemlich gut, nur musst du darauf achten dass die Arme nicht komplett durchgestreckt sind, der Rücken muss gerade bleiben, und kleinere Schritte machen. 
Was noch für größere Unterarme möglich ist? Such dir draußen einen größeren Stein, den du mit einer Hand noch tragen/greifen kannst, und geh damit herum. Funktioniert auch, und durch den wahrscheinlich nicht perfekten Griff muss der Unterarm auch ganz schön arbeiten damit der Stein nicht runterfällt


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. Mai 2018)

Generalprobe für die 80 km Wanderung auf den Psiloritis und zurück abgeschlossen. Konditionell wird das kein Problem sein.
Waren heute zwar nur 40 km, aber abgesehen von den Begleiterscheinungen des falschen Schuhwerkes  (etwas aufgeriebenen Schenkel, Haut über den Versen abgeschürft und paar größere Blasen) und Sonnenbrand (Tomatenkopf, da ich gute 4 Stunden in der Sonne lief ) passt alles. Wenn es nächste Woche dann etwas kälter und trüber wird, geht es los.

Hatte jetzt nen Schnitt von ca. 6 km/h, ohne dass es zu anstrengend wurde. Mal schauen, was am großen Tag geht.


----------



## Koyote (11. Mai 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Hey, kann mir jemand evtl. Tipps und Empfehlungen geben, welche Übungen ich als untrainierter mit Hanteln machen kann um meine Arme einfach ein wenig aufzubauen?


Falls die Frage noch aktuell ist:
Warum willst du Deine Arme ein wenig aufbauen bzw. nur Deine Arme?
Ansonsten würde ich dir empfehlen Rücken- und Brustübungen zu machen, dabei beanspruchst du indirekt auch deine Arme und könntest danach noch etwas "nur für die Arme" machen.
Also wenn du Hanteln und eine Bank hast würde ich an deiner Stelle Bankdrücken und LH Rudern machen, dann könntest du noch KH Rudern und KH Bank/Schrägbank machen und mit den KH Überzüge sowohl für Brust als auch für Rücken.
Für die Arme selbst würde ich beim Bizeps LH Curls Untergriff, LH Curls Obergriff und Hammercurls KH machen sowie für den Trizeps KHdrücken über Kopf, Frenchpress mit LH.

Wobei ich sagen muss als Anfänger baut man Arme eig. am besten durch Rücken- und Brustübungen auf, für die Curls usw. hat man noch garnicht so das Gefühl, Ausführung und die Ausdauer damit es wirklich was bringt.

Gruß Koyote


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Mai 2018)

Kniebeugen, Bankdrücken, Kreuzheben und Schulterdrücken. Gesamtdauer: 50 Minuten, das Ergebnis wird weitaus besser sein als 15 Jahre Bizepscurls. Zumal es auch mehr Spaß macht wenn da links und rechts auf der Hantel etwas dran hängt. 

Sieh dich hier ein wenig um.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Mai 2018)

Toll, mein Boxsack ist im Keller von der Decke gekracht. Der hielt bestimmt 2 Jahre.
Was ist da los? 
Und was mache ich jetzt? War noch nicht fertig.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Mai 2018)

Es ist echt krass, wie sehr man die Regenerationszeiten durch gute Ernährung verkürzen kann. Meine Kaloriendefizite durch viel zu wenig Nahrung waren mal so kontraproduktiv. Wenn ich daran denke, wie sehr ich mich ausgebremst habe, könnte ich boxen.
Da sind dann auch 7 Trainingstage die Woche ok, sofern es zeitlich passt.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (1. Juni 2018)

Macht ihr eine "Sommer-diät"?

Bin gerade in meiner 7.(?) Woche und mache intermittent fasting bzw die Renegade Ernährung. Habe schon ein wenig Fett abgenommen, Muskulatur blieb soweit erhalten - mit kleinen abstrichen.

Wers nicht kennt, kurz zusammengefasst: man fastet 16h am Tag und isst sein komplettes Kalorienaufgebot in den 8h, optimalerweise nach dem Sport. Klappt durch meine geringe Körpergröße recht gut weil das bei mir nur ca 2000kcal sind die ich in der Zeit essen muss um trotzdem abzunehmen. 

Wens mehr interessiert empfehle ich das Buch "intermittent fasting 2.0 von Frank-Holger Acker" und den GoKo Fitness YT Kanal.


----------



## Offset (1. Juni 2018)

Über eine diät brauche ich mit unter 80kg. Bei über 1.80 nicht nachzudenken, sonst bin ich nur noch Haut und Knochen 

Leider habe ich seit gestern wieder Schulterschmerzen (Impingement), 4 Wochen lang war komplett Ruhe und plötzlich ist es wieder da. So langsam hab ich echt keine Motivation mehr...
Alles nur weil ich den ganzen Tag rumsitze.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. Juni 2018)

Bin unter 1,80 (knapp) und wiege (etwas) mehr als 80. 

Bei mir sind es die Knie, die jedes Jahr für einen gewissen Zeitraum Probleme machen. Fängt einfach an und hört nach 4-12 Wochen auf. Ärzte konnten bisher nicht helfen.

Auf dem Fahrrad kann man das noch halbwegs ignorieren und bekommt es nach 20 Minuten nicht mehr mit, aber Kniebeugen gehen wegen des Schmerzes nicht.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Juni 2018)

Könnt Ihr ne App empfehlen, in die man seine Gewichte eintragen kann?
Ich mache Mo, Mi, Fr immer die gleichen Übungen bzw alternierende Übungen und würde halt gerne die Gewichte aufschreiben, damit ich dann beim nächsten Mal weiß, wie viel ich drauflegen muss etc.
Auf Dauer nervt mich Papier und ich würde gerne auf ne App umsteigen


----------



## shadie (7. Juni 2018)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr ne App empfehlen, in die man seine Gewichte eintragen kann?
> Ich mache Mo, Mi, Fr immer die gleichen Übungen bzw alternierende Übungen und würde halt gerne die Gewichte aufschreiben, damit ich dann beim nächsten Mal weiß, wie viel ich drauflegen muss etc.
> Auf Dauer nervt mich Papier und ich würde gerne auf ne App umsteigen


Excel ? 

Berufskrankheit....ich mache alles mit Excel 


Kennt sich hier jemand mit Trainingsplänen + Ernährung für Frauen aus?

Ich mich nämlich nicht soooooo wirklich.

Meine Frau geht mit mir zusammen ins Studio / seit nem Monat gehen wir wieder wirklich aktiv 3-4 Mal die Woche.

Ich mache dabei Muskelaufbau / Sie Kardio sprich hauptsächlich Laufband.


Sie würde jetzt aber gerne auf mit an die Geräte.
Augenmerk liegt dabei bei Ihr bei : Po, Beine, Rücken.

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob es mehr Sinn machen würde ein Ganzkörpertraining anzufangen.
Macht für mich zumindest Sinn, da Sie ab Februar zur Polizei will in die Ausbildung und da sicherlich ein rundum trainierter Körper sinnvoller wäre.

Zudem kommt bei Ihr die Überlegung mit Eiweißshakes anzufangen.
Würde die dann halt mit Milch trinken weil Sie meine mit Wasser nicht runter bekommt.
Da dann auch die Frage / bei Männern ist ja so die Faustformel / Bei 80KG Körpergewicht / 120G Eiweiß, dass man am Tag zu sich nehmen sollte.
Ist das bei Frauen identisch oder sollte man da nach unten korrigieren?


HILLLFEEEE


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Bin unter 1,80 (knapp) und wiege (etwas) mehr als 80.
> 
> Bei mir sind es die Knie, die jedes Jahr für einen gewissen Zeitraum Probleme machen. Fängt einfach an und hört nach 4-12 Wochen auf. Ärzte konnten bisher nicht helfen.
> 
> Auf dem Fahrrad kann man das noch halbwegs ignorieren und bekommt es nach 20 Minuten nicht mehr mit, aber Kniebeugen gehen wegen des Schmerzes nicht.



Knie komplett durchgecheckt? Röntgen/MR/Ultraschall?


----------



## Offset (7. Juni 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Excel ?
> 
> Berufskrankheit....ich mache alles mit Excel



Excel benutze ich inzwischen auch, habe von Papier bis App schon alles ausprobiert.



shadie schrieb:


> Kennt sich hier jemand mit Trainingsplänen + Ernährung für Frauen aus?
> 
> Ich mich nämlich nicht soooooo wirklich.



Ein Ganzkörpertraining ist für jeden Anfänger gut, normal steigt man ja nur auf einen Split um weil der GK zu anstrengend wird. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Frauen nicht groß anders trainieren müssen als Männer.

Ich würde halt die Beine an den Anfang legen, dann liegt der Fokus etwas mehr darauf.

Bei Maschinen:
Beinpresse
Beinbeuger
Hyperextensions
Irgendeine Bauchübung
Latzug/Rudervariante
Bankdrücken/Brustpresse

Das wäre jetzt mal relativ minimalistisch, abersicherlich trotzden sicher nicht schlecht (mMn. lieber weniger und gescheit).

Achja, und nur weil sie eine Frau ist braucht sie nicht mit 30 Wiederholungen trainieren.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Juni 2018)

Hier der Ganzkörper Trainingsplan mit Maschinen ist sicherlich recht gut für Anfänger:

[Trainingsplan] FE Ganzkorpertraining - Fitness-Experts.de (FE)

Wenn sie 3x die Woche trainiert, dann jeweils 2 Sätze pro Übung. Bei 2x die Woche Training jeweils 3 Sätze.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Juni 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Knie komplett durchgecheckt? Röntgen/MR/Ultraschall?


Röntgenaufnahme und Ultraschall. MRT nicht.

Dürfte bald aber wieder weg sein. Im rechten Knie ist es wieder abgeklungen. Nur noch links etwas quälen. 

Da mich das seit mehr als 10 Jahren begleitet, stört es mich auch nicht mehr so sehr.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (11. Juni 2018)

Als naturaler Mann liegt die Obergrenze bei ca. 2g Eiweiß pro Kg Körpergewicht. 
Mehr bringt nicht viel (außer du stoffst) und geht nur unnötig auf die Niere.

Wie es bei einer Frau aussieht weiß ich leider nicht.

Wenns um körperliche Fitness geht - in dem Fall um den Polizeitest zu bestehen - wäre ein Ganzkörperplan sicherlich nicht verkehrt. 
Ich weiß nicht wie der Test der Polizei aussieht aber evtl wäre es ratsam zusätzlich Cardio zu machen. Fahrrad/joggen/schwimmen was auch immer.

Wie viel sätze, wdh usw ist erstmal nicht so wichtig, es muss sich gut anfühlen. Man sollte ein wenig auf den Körper hören aber trotzdem mit Disziplin und ohne mimimi trainieren. 
So meine Philosophie in Kurzfassung


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Juni 2018)

In Hamburg musst du als Polizist nur noch laufen können. Findet das sonst noch jemand lustig? 

Sporttest Polizei Hamburg


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> In Hamburg musst du als Polizist nur noch laufen können. Findet das sonst noch jemand lustig?
> 
> Sporttest Polizei Hamburg



Nö, ist doch in Ordnung. Wie oft kommt es bitte vor, dass man als Polizist maximal Kraft anwenden muss?
Man ist im Regelfall immer zu zweit unterwegs. Da finde ich es besser, wenn die Polizisten halbwegs laufen können, als ein Brocken der 150 Kg drückt, aber keine 100m rennen kann.

Trauriger und armseliger ist der Sporttest für die Bundeswehr.
1000m in maximal 6:30 Min, minimum 5 Sekunden Klimmhang und 11*10m Pendellauf in 60 Sekunden.
Das schafft wirklich JEDER und das finde ich schon ziemlich schwachsinnig. Nennt sich BFT.

Früher gab es immerhin noch den PFT, welcher halbwegs anfordernd war.
Aber mit Sit Ups, Liegestützen, Standweitsprung, Sprint und Cooper-Test hat es vermutlich zu viele Kandidaten rausgehauen und deswegen wurden die Anforderungen gesenkt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Juni 2018)

Um maximale Kraft geht es nicht. Es gibt einen riesigen Bereich zwischen Läufer und Gewichtheber. Wenn ein Polizist einfach nur ein Hemd ist, wirkt das auf Außenstehende auch entsprechend.
In Bayern sieht das schon gescheiter aus. Sporttest Polizei Bayern

In NRW brauchst du beispielsweise das Rettungsschwimmer-Abzeichen. Wie oft kommt es denn vor, dass du als Polizist schwimmen musst? 


Spoiler



Deutsches Rettungsschwimmabzeichen
Anforderungen:

200 m Schwimmen in höchstens 10 Minuten, davon 100 m in Bauchlage und 100 m in Rückenlage mit Grätschschwung ohne Armtätigkeit
100 m Kleiderschwimmen in höchstens 4 Minuten, anschließend im Wasser entkleiden
3 verschiedene Sprünge aus etwa 1 m Höhe (z.B. Kopfsprung, Paketsprung, Startsprung)
15 m Streckentauchen
zweimal Tieftauchen von der Wasseroberfläche, einmal kopfwärts und einmal fußwärts, innerhalb von 3 Minuten mit zweimaligem Heraufholen eines 5-kg-Tauchringes oder eines gleichartigen Gegenstandes (Wassertiefe zwischen 2 und 3 m)
50 m Transportschwimmen: Schieben oder Ziehen
Fertigkeiten zur Vermeidung von Umklammerungen sowie zur Befreiung aus Halsumklammerung von hinten und Halswürgegriff von hinten
50 m Schleppen mit Kopf- oder Achselschleppgriff und dem Standard-Fesselschleppgriff
Kombinierte Übung, die ohne Pause in der angegebenen Reihenfolge zu erfüllen ist:
20 m Anschwimmen in Bauchlage, hierbei etwa auf halber Strecke Abtauchen in 2-3 m Tiefe und Heraufholen eines 5-kg-Tauchrings oder eines gleichartigen Gegenstandes, diesen anschließend fallen lassen und das Anschwimmen fortsetzen,
20 m Schleppen eines Partners
Demonstration des Anlandbringens
Vorführung von Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung (HLW)
Theoretische Prüfung
Atmung und Blutkreislauf
Gefahren am und im Wasser
Hilfe bei Bade-, Boots- und Eisunfällen (Selbst- und Fremdrettung)
Vermeidung von Umklammerungen
Hilfe bei Verletzungen und Ertrinkungsunfällen, Hitze- und Kälteschäden
Aufgaben der DLRG


Was zum  Geier soll das?

Ich habe das Video der BW gefunden.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pkx7grofosE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zu Schulzeiten gab es für 1000 m über 4 Minuten jedenfalls keine gute Note mehr. Lustig, dass bei der Bundeswehr sogar 2:30 mehr zur Verfügung stehen. Unter 3:45 ist bereits die beste Note. 
Ein Glück, dass der normale Soldat sowieso nur auf dem Hintern sitzt. Der Fitness-Test wurde dementsprechend angepasst.

Zu meiner Zeit bei der BW hatten wir jedenfalls noch Standweitsprung, BW-Liegestütze und Sit-Ups. Gibts ja auch in vielen Polizei-Tests.
edit: Erwähntest du ja.

Übrigens kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die meisten, die 150 Kilo auf der Bank drücken und ihre Kniebeugen mit mehr als 150 schaffen, auch auf 100 Meter mehr als flott unterwegs sind.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juni 2018)

Ob jemand ein Hemd ist oder nicht sagt genauso nichts aus. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Juni 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ob jemand ein Hemd ist oder nicht sagt genauso nichts aus.


Tut es sehr wohl. Deeskalierend wird derjenige wegen seines Äußeren schon einmal nicht wirken. Wäre als Polizist immer von Vorteil.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juni 2018)

Merkt man ja bei Türstehern. Wirken immer massiv deeskalierend. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadie (12. Juni 2018)

Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Als naturaler Mann liegt die Obergrenze bei ca. 2g Eiweiß pro Kg Körpergewicht.
> Mehr bringt nicht viel (außer du stoffst) und geht nur unnötig auf die Niere.
> 
> Wie es bei einer Frau aussieht weiß ich leider nicht.
> ...



genau so habe ich es auch aufgebaut.

Viel Cardio, weil Sie über Muskelkater geklagt hat (und zwar sehr) habe ich 2 Fitnestage eingerichtet / Einmal arme und oberkörper Rücken etc.
Und am Anderen Beine / Bauch (wollte Sie / kp wieso) / und.....Hintern 




DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> In Hamburg musst du als Polizist nur noch laufen können. Findet das sonst noch jemand lustig?
> 
> Sporttest Polizei Hamburg



Ja der Test ist sehr amüsant.
Sie macht daheim auch schon die Übungen, ich habe mich da immer weggeschmissen.
Dann wurde ich gezwungen die auch mal zu machen 




DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Tut es sehr wohl. Deeskalierend wird derjenige wegen seines Äußeren schon einmal nicht wirken. Wäre als Polizist immer von Vorteil.



Kann allerdings auch provozieren wenn du nur noch aufgepumpte Cops hast.

Ich finde es quatsch, dass ein Polizist gut gebaut sein muss um respektiert zu werden.
Im Gespräch kann man sich schon den nötigen Respekt dann verschaffen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Juni 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Merkt man ja bei Türstehern. Wirken immer massiv deeskalierend.


Zwischen Aussehen und Verhalten kannst du doch unterscheiden, oder etwa nicht?
Warst du schon oft in Konflikte mit Türstehern verwickelt? 

@ shadie
Das funktioniert so vielleicht im Dorf, aber schon lange nicht mehr in der Stadt.
Zu einem Gespräch kommt es oftmals gar nicht mehr.
Sinkt der Respekt vor Polizei?  |  WR.de  | WR-Info


----------



## shadie (12. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Zwischen Aussehen und Verhalten kannst du doch unterscheiden, oder etwa nicht?
> Warst du schon oft in Konflikte mit Türstehern verwickelt?
> 
> @ shadie
> ...



Zum Glück geht es darum ja nicht in diesem Thread 

Wir haben ja heute schon Dienstag  hatte gestern frei.

Ich werde ihr jetzt mal eine Zwangspause einlegen.
Am Freitag ist der Test / da kann Sie keinen Muskelkater gebrauchen.
Und der dauert weil Sie damit erst anfängt aktuell immer so ca. 2 Tage.

Normalerweise wäre morgen wieder Training.

Bei mir war der Einstieg jetzt echt wieder schwer.

Habe letztes jahr 6 Monate 3 Tage die Woche trainiert und dann 6 Monate 5-6 Tage die Woche.
War sehr gut in Form.

Dann durch den umzug neuer Job wenig Zeit gehabt.
Das erste Studio war einfach nur beschissen, hat etwas gedauert bis ich was passendes gefunden habe.

ich habe daher rund 6 Monate nicht trainiert!
Nur ab und an mal laufen gewesen.


Habe sehr stark abgebaut.


Einstieg war echt übel, konnte nur ein Bruchteil von letztem Jahr heben.
Mittlerweile (jetzt ca. 6 Wochen her) geht es wieder.
5-6 mal die Woche werde ich aber noch nicht machen, da werde ich mir noch etwas zeit lassen.


Aber wenigstens laufeich nicht mehr 2-3 Tage mit Muskelkater rum.
Das war echt ätzend  grade als Motorradfahrer der mit dem Ding bei gutem Wetter zur Arbeit fährt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Juni 2018)

Kenne diese Phasen. Bin grad auch noch nicht an den Gewichten, die ich zur besten Zeit drückte, aber ich nähere mich an.
Heute ist die Brust dran. Bester Tag überhaupt!


----------



## shadie (12. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Kenne diese Phasen. Bin grad auch noch nicht an den Gewichten, die ich zur besten Zeit drückte, aber ich nähere mich an.
> Heute ist die Brust dran. Bester Tag überhaupt!



Wenn ich nur schon an den Gewichten wäre 

Habe mir vorgenommen erst mal 6 Wochen an die Geräte zu gehen.
Das war auch ganz gut so.
Jetzt ist die 6. Woche bald rum / dann werde ich in den Hantelbereich wieder zurück gehen.
Endlich wieder Bankdrücken


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Juni 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur schon an den Gewichten wäre
> 
> Habe mir vorgenommen erst mal 6 Wochen an die Geräte zu gehen.
> Das war auch ganz gut so.
> ...


Du erinnerst mich grad daran, dass ich mein Rudergerät für Kardio schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr benutzt habe.

Habe meine Studio im Keller, weil ich keine Lust auf Wartezeiten oder Anfahrt habe. 
Abgesehen von Latzug, Rudern oder Beinstrecken gibts nur Freihanteln. Am Latzug kann man allerdings auch den Trizeps trainieren, wenn man mag.


----------



## shadie (12. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Du erinnerst mich grad daran, dass ich mein Rudergerät für Kardio schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr benutzt habe.
> 
> Habe meine Studio im Keller, weil ich keine Lust auf Wartezeiten oder Anfahrt habe.
> Abgesehen von Latzug, Rudern oder Beinstrecken gibts nur Freihanteln. Am Latzug kann man allerdings auch den Trizeps trainieren, wenn man mag.



Wir planen in ca. 4-5 Jahren uns was eigenes zu bauen.
Da wird es definitiv auch einen Fitnessraum geben.

Im Süden hatte ich es easy, 20km Arbeitsweg und 50m abstecher vom Arbeitsweg und ich war im Studio.
Sprich gleich nach der Arbeit dahin und alles gut.

Jetzt mit Frauchen erst heim kommen.
Essen.
Und dann wieder 18 km ins Studio fahren.

Vor halb 9 9 komme ich aktuell nicht heim.
Ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich nicht 6 Tage die Woche gehe

Egal...Ende November muss eh wieder umgezogen werden, vielleicht ist dann ein Studio näher dran.
Mal sehen.


Aber ja Fitnessraum ist was feines.

Meine Frau war ja erst überhaupt nicht angetan vom Studio.
Sie hat semiprofessionell Volleyball + Fußball gespielt also auch gut trainiert gewesen.
Konnte es aber nicht abhaben, wenn Ihr andere Leute beim Laufen zu schauen?!

Als wir dann das erste mal im Studio waren hat sich das dann gelegt als Sie gemerkt hat, es interessiert sich keine Sau für die anderen.
Die wollen alle nur Ihre Einheiten durchziehen und wieder heim 
Mit Ring an der Hand wurde Sie auch noch nie angebaggert, jetzt macht Ihr das Studio auf einmal Spaß


----------



## ForceOne (12. Juni 2018)

Moin,

ich hab vor kurzem diese Hanteln geschenkt bekommen: CCLIFE Kurzhantel-Set 30kg Gewichte Hantelscheiben Kunststoff mit Hantelstangen Gewichten Sternverschlussen: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

Leider passen 2 der 4 gelieferten Muttern nicht auf das Gewinde der Stangen und der Händler hat es nicht geschafft über mehrere Wochen neue zu schicken, deswegen gab es nun eine Erstattung des Kaufpreises von Amazon.

 Ich suche jetzt natürlich nach passenden Muttern o.ä. zum befestigen der Gewichte, kann mir da vielleciht jemand helfen?

Danke


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Juni 2018)

Du hast doch den Durchmesser (25,4 mm) der Hantelstangen. Normalerweise sollten Schraubverschlüsse mit 25 mm passen. Nächste Stufe wäre 30 mm und das sollte zu groß sein.


----------



## ForceOne (13. Juni 2018)

Bei Amazon finde ich solche Federverschlüsse, hat da evtl. jemand Erfahrungen mit?


----------



## shadie (13. Juni 2018)

Die benutzt man bei glatten Stangen aber nicht bei Stangen die ein Gewinde haben.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (15. Juni 2018)

Das Gewinde muss passen...
Da reicht es nicht nur den Durchmesser zu wissen.
Ich  sehe das auf dem Bild nicht genau aber vmtl ist es ein Trapezgewinde. 
Jede "normale" Mutter wie man sie aus dem Alltag kennt ist i.d.R. eine mit Befestigungsgewinde und das passt hier nicht.
Nimm die Hantelstange und geh damit in den Baumarkt, besser in ein Eisenwarenfachhandel, die haben evtl sowas oder du schaust in ner kleinen Metallglitsche im örtlichen Industrie-/Gewerbegebiet vorbei.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (16. Juni 2018)

Kennt jemand eine gute App/Webseite, die einem je nach Fitnessziel Rezepte inkl. Menge und Einkaufsliste vorschlägt?


----------



## Die_Himbeere (17. Juni 2018)

Das beste Ergebnis erhälst du wenn du das ganze selbst machst.

Rechne dir erst aus wie viele kcal du pro Tag brauchst, dann verteilst du diese auf deine Makros und dann überlegst du Dir was man mit den Makros tolles kochen kann  

Falls meal prep (=vorkochen) für dich in Frage kommt dann schau dir dazu ein paar Videos an. 
Da wäre dann interessant wie lange du welche Mahlzeit wie aufbewahren kannst. 
Bspw koche ich 1 mal die Woche Fleisch und Friere es ein (Taue täglich 1 Portion auf) und alle 3 Tage koche ich Reis den ich im Kühlschrank aufbewahre.

Stichwort Nährstofftiming werfe ich noch in den Raum - hat mir sehr geholfen das ganze diszipliniert durchzuführen.

Deine Mikros bekommst du primär über Gemüse und supps, aber auch Obst und Fleisch helfen dir deinen Bedarf zu decken.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (18. Juni 2018)

Genau das will ich ja vermeiden


----------



## Dustin91 (19. Juni 2018)

Was heißt da Fitnessziel? Das Essen macht dich ja nicht automatisch zum Läufer oder zum Bodybuilder etc.
Was ist denn dein Ziel?


----------



## Die_Himbeere (20. Juni 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Genau das will ich ja vermeiden


Du wirst wohl nicht drum herum kommen dir - zumindest teilweise - selbst Gedanken zu machen.

Mach Dir wenigstens Gedanken um dein kcal Konsum. Wenn du abnehmen willst ziehst du max. 20 % davon ab, wenn du zunehmen willst legst du max. 20% drauf. Alles darüber/darunter lagert der Körper als Fettspeicher an bzw baut er Muskeln ab (ganz grob formuliert...) 

Einfach mal machen und gucken obs funktioniert kann auch funktionieren  

Schau, dass du dir einen Grundstock aus Proteinen bastelst den du jeden Tag in ähblicher Form konsumierst. Den Rest deiner Makros bzw deiner kcal die du noch brauchst knüpfst du daran an - da hast du dann Spielraum. Tipp von mir, an den Kohlenhydraten sparen, die braucht man nämlich nicht in so großen Mengen wie sie der Durchschnitt zu sich nimmt.


----------



## taks (20. Juni 2018)

Ich würde einfach anfangen zu experimentieren. Wer braucht schon Rezepte ^^

Ganz einfach für eine Mahlzeit: 
200g Fleisch/Käse/Tofu/Quorn -> ~500kcal
1000g Gemüse -> ~200kcal
~100g Brot/Nudeln/Kartoffeln/Reis -> ~200kcal
Mit verschiedenen Kräutern & Gewürzen kann man wunderbare Sachen zaubern. Einfach nach Lust & Laune mischen.
Mal etwas Curry&Milch für den asiatischen Geschmack, mal mit Rosmarin, oder mit Oregano, Basilikum und ein bisschen Tomatenpüree für das italienische Feeling.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Juni 2018)

Seit ich Liegestütze mit Gewichtsweste mache, geht es beim Bankdrücken auch wieder gut weiter. Hätte man schon vor Jahren machen können.
Nächstes mal auch zur Klimmzugstange damit.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Juli 2018)

Abgesehen von der Brust habe ich das Pumpen dieses Jahr etwas zu sehr vernachlässigt. Finde ich gar nicht gut. Vor allem in den letzten Wochen war das zu wenig. 

Morgen einen neuen Trainingsplan zusammenstellen und dann 6 Tage die Woche wieder ran. Der Rest kann warten.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. September 2018)

Grad zum ersten Mal seit langer Zeit wieder Fußball gespielt. Sehr spaßig. Wie ich das vermisst habe. Früher gehörte das zum Tagesprogramm.
Da die Bolzplätze mittlerweile selbst an Wochenenden kaum genutzt werden, muss man auch nicht mehr von Platz zu Platz reisen, bis man einen freien findet.


----------



## BlackAcetal (16. September 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Grad zum ersten Mal seit langer Zeit wieder Fußball gespielt. Sehr spaßig. Wie ich das vermisst habe. Früher gehörte das zum Tagesprogramm.
> Da die Bolzplätze mittlerweile selbst an Wochenenden kaum genutzt werden, muss man auch nicht mehr von Platz zu Platz reisen, bis man einen freien findet.



Trainierst du auch Beine oder spielst du nur bissi Fußball um was für die Beine zu tun.

Grüße


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. September 2018)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Trainierst du auch Beine oder spielst du nur bissi Fußball um was für die Beine zu tun.
> 
> Grüße


Ich schaffe sogar Kniebeugen mit etwas Gewicht. Die mache ich sogar öfters als Fußball zu spielen.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fybHQWpee88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich wußte gar nicht das der tot ist! Aber wundern tut es mich nicht. Hat er ja auch zugegeben gestofft zu haben. Arnie hatte es auch zugegeben.
Ich  behaupte mal das der Großteil der ganzen Massemonster so ne ******** nimmt.
Auch kenne ich im RL welche die Anabolika genommen haben. Waren früher voll die Heringe und jetzt sind sie Kleiderschränke. Auf normalen Wege würden die niemals so aussehen.
Ich habe mir selber damals den Arsch aufgerissen und auf die Ernährung usw geachtet, das hat richtig lange gedauert um nur ein bißchen Muskelmasse aufzubauen.

Der hier ist bestimmt auch ein Stoffer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mJYYjbh7nh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (19. September 2018)

Meinst du das Ernst?

Im Profibereich ist JEDER auf Stoff! Ausnahmslos! 

Sonst siehst du nicht so aus bzw stemmst auch nicht solche Gewichte.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2018)

Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Meinst du das Ernst?
> 
> Im Profibereich ist JEDER auf Stoff! Ausnahmslos!
> 
> Sonst siehst du nicht so aus bzw stemmst auch nicht solche Gewichte.


Naja, dachte das es da auch noch ehrliche bei gibt. Bzw hatte die Hoffnung.
Aber die helfen wohl wirklich alle nach! Und bescheissen.
Komisch das sowas hierbei erlaubt ist. In anderen Sportarten nicht.


----------



## Offset (19. September 2018)

Es gibt ja auch Wettkämpfe wo streng kontrolliert wird, da sieht man aber auch gleich den Unterschied. 
Aber die Ipf (International Powerlifting Federation) ist für mich eh das einzig wahre, das ganze andere rumgehampel taugt doch nix ;D.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2018)

Und was mir noch aufgefallen ist: die Beine sehen voll krasser aus als früher!
Habe mal die Oberschenkel von Arnie & CO damals mit den Profi Bodybuildern von heute verglichen. Ein himmelweiter Unterschied.
Schön ist sowas nicht mehr!


----------



## Die_Himbeere (19. September 2018)

Ich glaube du hast ein ziemlich verzerrtes Bild vom kommerziellen (/Leistungs-) Sport. 

Ab level X geht ohne "Doping" nix mehr.

Trainingsplangestaltung, Studien die man sich durchliest, "science based" trainieren usw ist alles schön und gut. Bringt Dir aber nur einen sch**** ggü. dem der durch Doping sein Muskelaufbau um 800% nach oben schraubt...

Derjenige baut mehr Muskulatur auf wenn er den ganzen Tag Müll ist (muss nur genug davon sein) und auf der Couch rumliegt vs du, der einen 1A Ernährungsplan verfolgt, super Trainingsplan hat und 9h täglich schläft. 

Im Profibereich muss natürlich beides stimmen, das sollte klar sein. Deshalb: bescheißen? Ja. Aber das heißt nicht, dass keine Leistung dahinter steht. 

Erlaubt ist es übrigens auch im Bodybuilding nicht, die Wettkämpfe sind aber nicht getestet, heißt es werden keine Dopingtests gemacht. 



Offset schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch Wettkämpfe wo streng kontrolliert wird, da sieht man aber auch gleich den Unterschied.
> Aber die Ipf (International Powerlifting Federation) ist für mich eh das einzig wahre, das ganze andere rumgehampel taugt doch nix ;D.



Ja die gibt es, aber wie beschrieben nicht sonderlich wirksam.
Und da hört es dann auch relativ schnell auf mit 45er BMI und 5% KFA... Das findest du dort nicht.

Aber auch Dopingtest bringen im Prinzip nichts, da du als Athlet entsprechend agieren kannst, bspw timing deines Dopings usw.
Außerdem hat Olympia&Co auch gar kein Interesse da etwas dran zu verändern, da dann bspw die Leistung der Athleten sinken würde. Was zu weniger Zuschauer, ergo weniger Profit bedeutet.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2018)

Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Im Profibereich muss natürlich beides stimmen, das sollte klar sein. Deshalb: bescheißen? Ja. Aber das heißt nicht, dass keine Leistung dahinter steht.


Das die dafür hart trainieren will ich nicht abstreiten. Aber irgendwann ist wohl nach oben hin auf natürlichen Wege Schluss. Selbst wenn man eine gute Veranlagung hat.



> Erlaubt ist es übrigens auch im Bodybuilding nicht, die Wettkämpfe sind aber nicht getestet, heißt es werden keine Dopingtests gemacht.
> 
> Aber auch Dopingtest bringen im Prinzip nichts, da du als Athlet entsprechend agieren kannst, bspw timing deines Dopings usw.


Die können ja sporadische und unangekündigte Kontrollen machen.



> Außerdem hat Olympia&Co auch gar kein Interesse da etwas dran zu verändern, da dann bspw die Leistung der Athleten sinken würde. Was zu weniger Zuschauer, ergo weniger Profit bedeutet.


Ja leider!


----------



## Die_Himbeere (19. September 2018)

Das Training ist das geringste Problem.
Training ist der spaßigste Teil am Sport.
Anstrengend wird im BB/Powerlifting/Strongman die Ernährung. 

Wenn du >10.000kcal täglich brauchst um dein Gewicht zu halten und das nur mit Fleisch & Pasta/Reis/andere Kohlenhydrat Quelle macht das keinen Spaß.
Wenn du nicht trainierst bzw gerade nicht schläfst, dann isst du. 

Leistungssport geht über Leichen, bzw das kleine Ego mancher Leute.
Rich wusste, dass das was er da macht nicht gesund ist, nur hat er eben nicht die Reißleine gezogen, sondern genauso weitergemacht. Was daraus geworden ist sieht man ja.
 Dasselbe übrigens mit Dallas mccarver.  Eine gesunde Leber wiegt zwischen 1,5-2Kg, seine wog 4,6Kg. Noch fragen?


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2018)

Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Wenn du >10.000kcal täglich brauchst um dein Gewicht zu halten und das nur mit Fleisch & Pasta/Reis/andere Kohlenhydrat Quelle macht das keinen Spaß.
> Wenn du nicht trainierst bzw gerade nicht schläfst, dann isst du.


Ja das ist krass!
Ein normal arbeitender Erwachsenener verbraucht am Tag  ca 2000 kcal. Ein Bauarbeiter 4000-6000 kcal.


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. September 2018)

Auf allen großen Bodybuilding Wettkämpfen werden Dopingtests gemacht. Laut Regeln muss man am Wettkampftag clean sein. Wer positiv getestet wird wird ausnahmslos gesperrt. Man kann seine Kur aber problemlos so gestalten dass man bis auf ne Woche vorm Wettkampf noch Stoffen kann. Gibt ja nicht nur “Anabolika“ sondern viele verschiedene Medikamente/Hormone welche auch sehr kurze Halbwertszeiten haben und nach 1-2 Tagen nicht mehr nachweisbar sind. Aber jeder Athlet der an dem Tag auf der Bühne steht ist an dem Tag negativ getestet worden. 

Und dass die Athleten heute viel massiver aussehen als zB ein Arnold liegt an dem Gebrauch von Insulin und Wachstumshormonen die seit sen 80/90ern im Profibodybuilding Standard sind. Wenn man drauf achtet hat fast jeder BB riesen Hände einen ausladenden Kiefer und meistens eine lange Spitze Nase wie bei ner Hexe. Kommt von den Wachstumshormonen. 

Das ist aber ein offenes Geheimnis. Bescheißen tut da keiner weil jeder deiner Konkurrenten auch gedopt ist. In jedem Leistungssport wos um Geld geht wird gedopt!


----------



## Leob12 (20. September 2018)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Auf allen großen Bodybuilding Wettkämpfen werden Dopingtests gemacht. Laut Regeln muss man am Wettkampftag clean sein. Wer positiv getestet wird wird ausnahmslos gesperrt. Man kann seine Kur aber problemlos so gestalten dass man bis auf ne Woche vorm Wettkampf noch Stoffen kann. Gibt ja nicht nur “Anabolika“ sondern viele verschiedene Medikamente/Hormone welche auch sehr kurze Halbwertszeiten haben und nach 1-2 Tagen nicht mehr nachweisbar sind. Aber jeder Athlet der an dem Tag auf der Bühne steht ist an dem Tag negativ getestet worden.
> 
> Und dass die Athleten heute viel massiver aussehen als zB ein Arnold liegt an dem Gebrauch von Insulin und Wachstumshormonen die seit sen 80/90ern im Profibodybuilding Standard sind. Wenn man drauf achtet hat fast jeder BB riesen Hände einen ausladenden Kiefer und meistens eine lange Spitze Nase wie bei ner Hexe. Kommt von den Wachstumshormonen.
> 
> Das ist aber ein offenes Geheimnis. Bescheißen tut da keiner weil jeder deiner Konkurrenten auch gedopt ist. In jedem Leistungssport wos um Geld geht wird gedopt!


Wobei manche Sportarten da viel genauer überprüfen als andere. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## muadib (26. Oktober 2018)

Hi,
ich besuche seit kurzem ein Fitnessstudio und frage mich, ob mein Training brauchbar ist.

Momentan mache ich an jedem Gerät 8-13 Wdh. und das ganze 3x. Dann gehe ich zum nächsten Gerät, bis ich nach gut 2h die meisten im Studio durch habe.

Sollte ich besser so trainieren oder pro Trainingseinheit weniger Geräte benutzen, diese aber häufiger als 3x?


----------



## Slezer (26. Oktober 2018)

Ziemlich kleines Studio?


----------



## Die_Himbeere (27. Oktober 2018)

muadib schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich besuche seit kurzem ein Fitnessstudio und frage mich, ob mein Training brauchbar ist.
> 
> Momentan mache ich an jedem Gerät 8-13 Wdh. und das ganze 3x. Dann gehe ich zum nächsten Gerät, bis ich nach gut 2h die meisten im Studio durch habe.
> ...


Was sind deine Ziele?

Was ist "jedes Gerät"? (Bitte alle aufzählen)

Wie viel Trainingserfahrung hast du?


----------



## muadib (27. Oktober 2018)

Das größte im dem ich bis jetzt war. Die meisten Geräte sind auch mehrfach vorhanden.

Ich schätze mal das ich da wahrscheinlich 20-30 unterschiedliche Geräte benutzt habe.

Allerdings habe ich die, die freies Training oder Ausdauertraining ermöglichen nicht mitgezählt.
Zum Ausdauertraining gehe ich raus laufen und freies Training mit zum Bsp. Hanteln mache ich erstmal noch nicht.

@himbeere
Mein Ziel?
Kraft aufbauen um meinen Grundenergiebedarf zu erhöhen bzw. den Körperfettanteil zu reduzieren.

Ich war zwar in meinem Leben schon einige Male im Fitnessstudio, aber über die Jahre betrachtet doch eher sehr wenig. Ich mache zu Hause zwar ab und zu ein paar Kräftigungsübungen, aber dort gibt es zu viele Dinge die mich vom Sport ablenken.

Leider weiss ich nicht mehr welche Trainingsgeräte das waren. Zumindest die meisten, die McFit zu bieten hat. Trainiert habe ich so ziemlich alles von Armen über Rumpf bis Beine.


----------



## BlackAcetal (27. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du deinen KFA senken willst würde ich eher die Ernährung anpassen. Eine gute Diät findet in der Küche statt. Die 200kcal die man dann verbraucht frisst man dann meistens wieder rein mit der Ausrede ´´jetzt habe ich Sport gemacht also gönne ich mir mal was´´. Kenne ich selber gut genug von mir selber.


----------



## muadib (27. Oktober 2018)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Wenn du deinen KFA senken willst würde ich eher die Ernährung anpassen. Eine gute Diät findet in der Küche statt. Die 200kcal die man dann verbraucht frisst man dann meistens wieder rein mit der Ausrede ´´jetzt habe ich Sport gemacht also gönne ich mir mal was´´. Kenne ich selber gut genug von mir selber.



Bei mir klappt das nicht. Jegliche Versuche mein Gewicht mit Ernährungsumstellung unter Kontrolle zu bringen waren bei mir nie von dauerhaftem Erfolg. Ich will nicht hungern, sondern das worauf ich Lust habe essen. Wenn ich genug Sport mache, muss ich mich in keinster Weise beim Essen einschränken, was ich auch nicht will. Ich habe schon diverse Menschen getroffen, die versucht haben ihr Gewicht mit Ernährungsumstellungen unter Kontrolle zu bringen, keiner war damit erfolgreich.

Noch vor zwei Jahren war ich 15kg leichter und das nicht durch eine andere Ernährung, sondern weil ich mehr Sport gemacht habe. Damals habe ich gegessen was und wieviel ich wollte und habe sogar dabei abgenommen. Wenn man aus gesundheitlichen Gründen z.B. eine bestimmte Sportart nicht mehr machen kann und gleichzeitig über 100km wöchentliches Fahrradfahren wegfallen, dann macht sich das bemerkbar.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (27. Oktober 2018)

muadib schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt das nicht. Jegliche Versuche mein Gewicht mit Ernährungsumstellung unter Kontrolle zu bringen waren bei mir nie von dauerhaftem Erfolg. Ich will nicht hungern, sondern das worauf ich Lust habe essen. Wenn ich genug Sport mache, muss ich mich in keinster Weise beim Essen einschränken, was ich auch nicht will. Ich habe schon diverse Menschen getroffen, die versucht haben ihr Gewicht mit Ernährungsumstellungen unter Kontrolle zu bringen, keiner war damit erfolgreich.
> 
> Noch vor zwei Jahren war ich 15kg leichter und das nicht durch eine andere Ernährung, sondern weil ich mehr Sport gemacht habe. Damals habe ich gegessen was und wieviel ich wollte und habe sogar dabei abgenommen. Wenn man aus gesundheitlichen Gründen z.B. eine bestimmte Sportart nicht mehr machen kann und gleichzeitig über 100km wöchentliches Fahrradfahren wegfallen, dann macht sich das bemerkbar.


Etwas Grundlegendes:

Du verbrennst Kalorien und du führst dir Kalorien zu.

Die Kalorien die du verbrennst ergeben sich aus deinem Grundumsatz
- Alter, Gewicht, Größe, Stoffwechsel
und aus deinen täglichen Aktivitäten
- Sitzen, stehen, körperliche Arbeit, Sport, Haushalt...

Wenn du mehr Kalorien zu Dir führst, als dass du Verbrauchst, nimmst du zu. Wenn du mehr Kalorien verbrennst als dass du zu Dir nimmst, nimmst du ab.
Etwas anderes ist nicht möglich.

Warum ist es nun sinnvoller seine Ernährung umzustellen, anstatt mehr Sport zu machen? 

Dein Grundumsatz hat den Faktor 1(korrekterweise 0,95 aber lassen wir das mal). D.H. wenn du den ganzen Tag nur schläfst verbrennst du Kalorien in der Summe deines Grundumsatzes. Sitzt du 1h am Tag, hast du Faktor 1,4 an 1/24 des Tages. 
Bist du Handwerker kommst du auf Faktor 1,8-1,9 deines Grundumsatzes für sagen wir 8/24 des Tages (8h Arbeit).
Jetzt wird interessant: bist du Hochleistungssportler kommst du auf einen Faktor von 2,4. 
Du bist Amateursportler, ergo auf 2,4 kommst du eher nicht, 2,2 vielleicht. Das wie lange? Möglicherweise 1h Effektiv an einem Trainingstag (1/24). 

Gehen wir davon aus du verbrennst 2500kcal am Tag (also Grundumsatz + dein täglicher "Bewegungshaushalt") OHNE Sport. 
Dann hast du in einer Stunde einen Verbrauch von 104,2kcal (=1/24).
Dann machst du eine Stunde Sport (1/24*2,2) = 230kcal. 
230kcal(1/24 des Tages Sport) + 2397kcal (deine restlichen 23h (23/24) des Tages ohne Sport - wie bisher) ergeben deinen neuen Kalorienverbrauch von circa: 2630kcal.

Ergo du darfst durch die eine Stunde Sport die du gemacht hast 1 Pick Up mehr essen.
Ist es das Wert? 

Das ist nur ein Rechenbeispiel, größte Unsicherheit hierbei ist dein Grundumsatz, der ändert sich nämlich durch Schlafqualität(und Dauer), Hormonelle Veränderungen, KFA, Rauchen/Nichtrauchen, Essgewohnheiten, Medikamente usw.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2018)

Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Etwas Grundlegendes:
> 
> Du verbrennst Kalorien und du führst dir Kalorien zu.
> 
> ...


Da stimme ich voll und ganz zu!

Was gut hilft ist Weight Watchers finde ich. Das ist keine einseitige radikale Diät. Man kann alles essen und muß nur auf seine Punkte achten.  Die Punkte kann man in Kalorien umrechnen. Und man weiß die Tagesbilanz.
Damit habe ich schon paarmal abgenommen. Aber auch in Kombination mit mehr Bewegung.


----------



## muadib (27. Oktober 2018)

Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Etwas Grundlegendes:
> 
> Du verbrennst Kalorien und du führst dir Kalorien zu.
> 
> ...




Der Kraftsport soll natürlich nur ergänzend sein. Was spricht denn gegen Sport? Bewegung ist gesund ist und ich nehme dabei ab. Ich habe ja bereits mehrfach herausgefunden, dass Sport bei mir zum Abnehmen sehr gut funktioniert, ich muss nur genug machen. Wenn ich 1h Laufen gehe oder noch andere ähnlich anstrengende Sportarten betreiben, verbrauche ich garantiert mehr als die genannten kcal. 

Zu Zeiten in denen ich ca. 14h pro Woche Sport getrieben habe, habe ich garantiert mehr als 2 Pickup an kcal täglich zusätzlich zu mir genommen und mein Gewicht ging trotzdem nach unten.

Der menschliche Körper ist von Natur aus nicht für eine  Überflussgesellschaft konzipiert. Das heisst ich muss bei der Essenswahl  ständig gegen mein Bedürfnis ankämpfen Fettpolster für schlechte  Zeiten anzulegen. Zudem ist der Mensch auch eher dafür konzipiert sich  zu bewegen anstatt den ganzen Tag im Sessel zu sitzen. Deshalb fällt es mir natürlich leichter durch Sport abzunehmen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (27. Oktober 2018)

Das Problem. Die meisten überschätzen die Kcal die sie verbrauchen durch Sport und unterschätzen die Kcal die essen so hat. 

2000kcal sind schnell erreicht und die 200kcal die man bei 2 Stunden Sport so verbraucht reißen auch nix raus. Außer du rennst 2 Stunden durch aufm Laufband was ich aber nicht glaube. 

Du glaubst nicht wie sparsam der Körper ist. 

zB sind 2000kcal sind 150gr Kohlenhydrate, 150gr Eiweiß und ca 88gr fett. 

4 Scheiben Brot ham gerne mal 150gr KH

200gr Hänchenbrust ham zB 40gr eiweiß 

500gr Magerquark ham 60gr eiweiß und 20gr Kohlenhydrate

0,5 Liter Cola ham ca 50gr Kohlenhydrate

100gr Erdnüsse (2 Hände) ham 20gr Eiweiß, 60gr fett und paar KH. 

100gr Reiß ham 70gr KH (1 Portion sind meistens 125gr)


Also 4 Scheiben Brot, 200gr Hänchenbrust, 500gr Magerquark, 0,5 Liter Cola und 2 Hände voll Erdnüsse und weniger als ne Portion Reiß und du hast 2200kcal. Jetz noch was zu naschen und du hast schon 2500kcal.

Und das sind jetz saubere Lebensmittel. Iss mal ne Pizza oder en Burger und dann darfste nur noch Tee trinken...


----------



## muadib (27. Oktober 2018)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Das Problem. Die meisten überschätzen die Kcal die sie verbrauchen durch Sport und unterschätzen die Kcal die essen so hat.
> 
> 2000kcal sind schnell erreicht und die 200kcal die man bei 2 Stunden Sport so verbraucht reißen auch nix raus. Außer du rennst 2 Stunden durch aufm Laufband was ich aber nicht glaube.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir gerade diverse Internetseiten bzgl. des stündlichen Energiebedarfs herausgesucht. Abgesehen vom Gewichtheben, haben alle Sportarten die ich bis jetzt betrieben habe einen stündlichen Energiebedarf von mehr als 600kcal pro Stunde. Bei 2h täglich wären das mehr als 1200kcal zzgl. des erhöhten Grundumsatzes.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Oktober 2018)

Dazu kommt die unterschiedliche Veranlagung. Ein Freund von mir kann so viel essen wie er will und nimmt dennoch kaum zu. Was er bei einer Massephase isst, ist unglaublich.
Mein Körper tendiert hingegen dazu, extrem schnell Masse aufzubauen. Im Winter wird draus auch wieder mehr gemacht.


----------



## BlackAcetal (27. Oktober 2018)

muadib schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade diverse Internetseiten bzgl. des stündlichen Energiebedarfs herausgesucht. Abgesehen vom Gewichtheben, haben alle Sportarten die ich bis jetzt betrieben habe einen stündlichen Energiebedarf von mehr als 600kcal pro Stunde. Bei 2h täglich wären das mehr als 1200kcal zzgl. des erhöhten Grundumsatzes.



Achso also joggst du 2 Stunden ohne Pause vollgas? Bist du vielleicht ein Olympischer Langläufer dessen Talent noch nicht entdeckt wurde


----------



## muadib (27. Oktober 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Dazu kommt die unterschiedliche Veranlagung. Ein Freund von mir kann so viel essen wie er will und nimmt dennoch kaum zu. Was er bei einer Massephase isst, ist unglaublich.
> Mein Körper tendiert hingegen dazu, extrem schnell Masse aufzubauen. Im Winter wird draus auch wieder mehr gemacht.



Ich habe den Eindruck, dass mein Körper in Ruhe sehr sparsam ist und ich bei wenig Bewegung sehr schnell Körperfett zulege. Wenn ich aber Sport treibe, fange ich bei Temperaturen an zu schwitzen, bei denen die meisten bei gleicher Aktivität schon frieren. Offenbar wird da sehr viel Energie in Wärme umgesetzt.

Beim Laufen oder Fahrradfahren sind mir schon einige Male Personen begegnet, die den Anschein erweckt haben, dass alleine der Anblick meiner sommerlichen Kleidung, bei tiefen Außentemperaturen, ausreicht, um sie zum Frieren zu bringen.

Winterspeck setze ich weniger an. Meist passiert das bei mir im Sommer. Durch die hohen Temperaturen bewege ich mich einfach zu wenig.

@Black
Je nach Form und Laune laufe ich 1-1,5h. Idealerweise kommt dazu noch 45-60min Fahrradfahren.

Wenn ich allerdings aus z.B. beruflichen Gründen kaum noch Fahrrad fahre und durch körperliche Beschwerden die eine oder andere Sportart zeitweise oder dauerhaft wegfällt, muss ich mir wohl Ersatz suchen. Also habe ich mit dem Kraftsport angefangen, auch wenn dieser aus Sicht des Energiebedarfs nicht so sehr zum Abnehmen geeignet ist.


----------



## Offset (27. Oktober 2018)

Wollt ihr echt jemand ausreden Sport zu machen? Mal abgesehen davon dass das Milchmädchenrechnungen sind...
Sport bringt auch Vorteile außer in dem Moment wo man sich verausgabt ein paar Kalorien mehr zu verbrennen.



muadib schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das ich da wahrscheinlich 20-30 unterschiedliche Geräte benutzt habe



Mehr als 10 Übungen können die wenigsten mit einer halbwegs brauchbaren Intensität durchziehen. Hab hier mal einen Ganzkörperplan mit Maschinen.

15 Minuten Fahrradfahren zum Aufwärmen
Brustpresse 3x12
Latzug 3x12
Maschinenrudern 3x12
Schulterpresse 3x12
Bizepsmaschine 3x12
Trizepsmaschine 3x12
Beinpresse 3x12
Bauch/Hyperextensions 3x12 
Evtl. Noch was für den Beinbeuger einbauen.

Danach sollte man schon gut Platt sein.

Die ein oder andere Cardio-Einheit dazwischen schadet sicherlich auch nicht.

Ansonsten ist Kontinuität der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.


----------



## muadib (27. Oktober 2018)

Offset schrieb:


> Wollt ihr echt jemand ausreden Sport zu machen? Mal abgesehen davon dass das Milchmädchenrechnungen sind...
> Sport bringt auch Vorteile außer in dem Moment wo man sich verausgabt ein paar Kalorien mehr zu verbrennen.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde wahrscheinlich Rudern als Cardio Einheit einbauen. Laufen mache ich bereits auf dem Weg ins Studio.

Wirklich ins Schwitzen bin ich eigentlich nur beim Laufen gekommen. Über 2h an den Maschinen zu trainieren hat mich konditionell nicht allzu sehr belastet. Allerdings merke ich bei Cardio Einheiten, dass meine Kondition, aufgrund von einigen Wochen Sportpause, ziemlich schlecht ist.

Das ich meine Wocheneinkäufe fünf Etagen hochtragen muss, hat sich bei der Beinpresse positiv bemerkbar gemacht, da ich dort schon fast am maximal Gewicht war.


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Oktober 2018)

muadib schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass mein Körper in Ruhe sehr sparsam ist und ich bei wenig Bewegung sehr schnell Körperfett zulege. Wenn ich aber Sport treibe, fange ich bei Temperaturen an zu schwitzen, bei denen die meisten bei gleicher Aktivität schon frieren. Offenbar wird da sehr viel Energie in Wärme umgesetzt.



naja so kannst du das nicht sehen..schwitzen tu ich schon beim Suppe essen...
ich mache seit jahren minimum 4 mal die Woche hoch intensive Workouts (kein Krafttraining+ Bau job und Downhill mit dem Rad) und seit dem ersten Tag bis Heute schwitze ich schon beim Warm up, da läufts schon runter(10 Minuten). Es kommt zusätzlich auch einfach darauf an WIE effizient dein Körper im umgang mit Energie ist. 
Aber Meiner Verbrennung ist das egal so wie ich das sehe.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (28. Oktober 2018)

Zur Klarstellung: ich möchte NIEMANDEM den Sport schlechtreden 

Mir ging es nur darum, dass man nicht überschätzen sollte was den kcal Verbrauch durch Sport angeht. 

Wer abnehmen will nimmt den effizienteren Weg über die Ernährungsumstellung. Wer Sport dazu machen kann - noch besser, wer eins der beiden Dinge nicht kann/ nicht will, muss eben im jeweilig anderen mehr tun.

Der Plan von Offset sieht ganz gut aus, das kannst du mal 3-6 Monate machen und dann evtl splitten wenn du magst. 

Kcal von Profis und von Amateuren sind sowieso 2 paar Schuhe. Bei den Profis wird mit Roids und Schilddrüsenhormone gearbeitet, da nehmen auch noch Leute mit 8000kcal ab [emoji23]

Ich kann Dir noch intermittent Fasting ans Herz legen, da fastest du 2/3 des Tages (effektiv 1/3 weil das andere Drittel schläfst du optimalerweise) und das andere Drittel isst du.  
In deinem Essensfenster kannst du dann richtig zulangen (sprich Kalorien voll machen) während du morgens hungerst.
Braucht 4-5 Tage Eingewöhnung die echt schlimm sein können aber dann sollte es gehen


----------



## BlackAcetal (28. Oktober 2018)

Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Zur Klarstellung: ich möchte NIEMANDEM den Sport schlechtreden
> 
> Mir ging es nur darum, dass man nicht überschätzen sollte was den kcal Verbrauch durch Sport angeht.
> 
> ...



Carb Backloading ist auch sehr interessant. Morgens gar kein Frühstück, erst Mitttags was zu essen (so 3-4 Stunden nach dem aufstehen). Mittags dann gemäßigte Portionen Eiweiß und Fett (keine KH!) und abends dann entweder nach dem Training oder wenn kein Training ansteht dann halt so gibts dann Kohlenhydrate. Hier hab ich immer hoch glykämische Kohlenhydrate gegessen damit mein Blutzucker einmal kräftig hochgeht und damit auch Insulin aber dann eben schnell wieder runter ist. 

Tagsüber ist der Insulin Spiegel sehr gering da keine Anhebung des Blutzuckers erfolgt daher ist der Körper eher dazu geneigt Fette zur Energiegewinnung herzunehmen. Abends ,besonders nach dem Training, ist das Fettgewebe unempfindlicher gegenüber Insulin aber das Muskelgewebe ist sehr sensitiv weshalb die Carbs direkt in den Muskel gehen sollten und net wirklich angesetzt werden. Aber unbedingt nach dem Training! Vor dem Training nix essen. Aber danach kannste Kuchen,cola oder Schokolade essen wie du lustig bist, es muss halt in deine Kcal passen. Aber trotzdem sollten saubere Carb Quellen deine erste Wahl sein!


----------



## muadib (28. Oktober 2018)

Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Zur Klarstellung: ich möchte NIEMANDEM den Sport schlechtreden   Mir ging es nur darum, dass man nicht überschätzen sollte was den kcal Verbrauch durch Sport angeht.   Wer abnehmen will nimmt den effizienteren Weg über die Ernährungsumstellung. Wer Sport dazu machen kann - noch besser, wer eins der beiden Dinge nicht kann/ nicht will, muss eben im jeweilig anderen mehr tun.  Der Plan von Offset sieht ganz gut aus, das kannst du mal 3-6 Monate machen und dann evtl splitten wenn du magst.   Kcal von Profis und von Amateuren sind sowieso 2 paar Schuhe. Bei den Profis wird mit Roids und Schilddrüsenhormone gearbeitet, da nehmen auch noch Leute mit 8000kcal ab [emoji23]  Ich kann Dir noch intermittent Fasting ans Herz legen, da fastest du 2/3 des Tages (effektiv 1/3 weil das andere Drittel schläfst du optimalerweise) und das andere Drittel isst du.   In deinem Essensfenster kannst du dann richtig zulangen (sprich Kalorien voll machen) während du morgens hungerst. Braucht 4-5 Tage Eingewöhnung die echt schlimm sein können aber dann sollte es gehen



Man sollte den Energiebedarf aber auch nicht unterschätzen. Zu meinen Sporthochzeiten habe ich im Schnitt 2h pro Tag Sport getrieben und den Tabellen nach, lag mein zusätzlicher kcal Bedarf im vierstelligen Bereich, was ich anhand meiner Nahrungsaufnahme auch gemerkt habe. Wenn ich trotz deutlich mehr Nahrungsaufnahme nicht zugenommen habe, dann muss der Sport für den erheblichen Energieumsatz verantwortlich gewesen sein, andernfalls wäre ich ein perpetuum mobile.  

Bei mir steigt zwar der Hunger mit zusätzlichem Sport an, aber nicht im gleichen Maße wie mein Umsatz. Bei 1,5 bis 2h täglich scheint bei mir der optimale Punkt zu sein, bei dem ich soviel essen kann wie ich will, ohne zuzunehmen.  Bei deinem Ernährungstipp kommt das Wort Hunger vor. Klingt schon mal nicht so toll. Ich esse für mein Leben gern und wenn ich meinem Körper irgendetwas vorenthalte, steigt mein Hunger darauf umso mehr.  

Ich esse ca. 4-5h vor dem Training, egal welche Sportart, tendenziell Kohlehydrat reiches Essen, um für den Sport die maximale Energie zur Verfügung zu haben und nach dem Sport lege ich eher Wert auf Proteine für den Muskelaufbau. Ich habe mal eine Zeitlang meine KH Zufuhr reduziert. Da ich dann aber beim Laufen kurz davor war einem Spaziergänger im Park sein Brötchen aus der Hand zu reissen, habe ich das erstmal wieder gelassen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (28. Oktober 2018)

muadib schrieb:


> Man sollte den Energiebedarf aber auch nicht unterschätzen. Zu meinen Sporthochzeiten habe ich im Schnitt 2h pro Tag Sport getrieben und den Tabellen nach, lag mein zusätzlicher kcal Bedarf im vierstelligen Bereich, was ich anhand meiner Nahrungsaufnahme auch gemerkt habe. Wenn ich trotz deutlich mehr Nahrungsaufnahme nicht zugenommen habe, dann muss der Sport für den erheblichen Energieumsatz verantwortlich gewesen sein, andernfalls wäre ich ein perpetuum mobile.
> 
> Bei mir steigt zwar der Hunger mit zusätzlichem Sport an, aber nicht im gleichen Maße wie mein Umsatz. Bei 1,5 bis 2h täglich scheint bei mir der optimale Punkt zu sein, bei dem ich soviel essen kann wie ich will, ohne zuzunehmen.  Bei deinem Ernährungstipp kommt das Wort Hunger vor. Klingt schon mal nicht so toll. Ich esse für mein Leben gern und wenn ich meinem Körper irgendetwas vorenthalte, steigt mein Hunger darauf umso mehr.
> 
> Ich esse ca. 4-5h vor dem Training, egal welche Sportart, tendenziell Kohlehydrat reiches Essen, um für den Sport die maximale Energie zur Verfügung zu haben und nach dem Sport lege ich eher Wert auf Proteine für den Muskelaufbau. Ich habe mal eine Zeitlang meine KH Zufuhr reduziert. Da ich dann aber beim Laufen kurz davor war einem Spaziergänger im Park sein Brötchen aus der Hand zu reissen, habe ich das erstmal wieder gelassen.



Kohlenhydrate wenn dann unbedingt nach dem Training. Am besten hoch glykämische wie Dextrose. Trinke nach dem Training immer ein Shake aus 40gr Whey Konzentrat, 50gr Dextrose und 5gr Creatin, 25mg Zink. 

Stichwort Insulin Peak nach dem Training leitet die Regeneration schneller ein da Cortisollevel nach dem Training sehr hoch ist. Ergo stark kataboles Umfeld für die Muskeln. Aber das ist eher für Bodybuilder von Bedeutung wenn wirklich maximaler Muskelmasse Gewinn der Fokus ist. Aber auch für andere Sportarten interessant da eine verbesserte und schnellere Regeneration überall wünschenswert ist


----------



## Offset (28. Oktober 2018)

Und wie viel macht das beim Hobby-Sportler wirklich aus? Wenn das wirklich so ein Wundermittel wäre, wäre es sicherlich verbreitet.

Was ich eigentlich sagen will: Grade als Hobbysportler und Anfänger hilft einem so eine Überanalyse nichts, manchen würde es schon helfen mal ordentlich zu trainieren.


----------



## Slezer (30. Oktober 2018)

Jemand einen guten ganzkörper Trainingsplan? Ich switche gerne zwischen GK und 3er split aber mir wird mein GK plan langsam langweilig..

Ahso Kreuzheben kann ich nicht^^


----------



## nexistar (30. Oktober 2018)

Wie lange Joggen ist für einen Anfänger empfehlenswert?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Oktober 2018)

nexistar schrieb:


> Wie lange Joggen ist für einen Anfänger empfehlenswert?


Wenn du nicht übergewichtig bist, kannste auch  ohne Probleme 20-30 Minuten laufen, sofern das Tempo nicht zu hoch ist.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (30. Oktober 2018)

Bis du nicht mehr kannst 

Solange kein starkes Übergewicht und "normale" körperliche Fitness sollte das kein Problem sein.

Wichtig bei aktueller Temperatur Gelenke und Kopf warmhalten und genügend zu trinken dabei haben


----------



## Dustin91 (30. Oktober 2018)

Slezer schrieb:


> Jemand einen guten ganzkörper Trainingsplan? Ich switche gerne zwischen GK und 3er split aber mir wird mein GK plan langsam langweilig..
> 
> Ahso Kreuzheben kann ich nicht^^



FE Ganzkoerpertraining [Trainingsplan] - Fitness-Experts.de (FE)


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-9hfx0xi1Ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leob12 (6. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf. Verstehe solche Videos nicht^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2019)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wtf. Verstehe solche Videos nicht^^


Warum denn? Weil spekuliert wird?


----------



## Leob12 (6. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Warum denn? Weil spekuliert wird?


Nö, weil es sinnlos ist. 
Bruce Lee hätte in seiner Gewichtsklassen sicher gute Titelchancen, hätte er die heutigen Erkenntnisse aus Training und Sportmedizin und Ernährung.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2019)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Bruce Lee hätte in seiner Gewichtsklassen sicher gute Titelchancen, hätte er die heutigen Erkenntnisse aus Training und Sportmedizin und Ernährung.


Naja, aber das sagen die doch auch u.a. da im Video.


----------



## Leob12 (6. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, aber das sagen die doch auch u.a. da im Video.


Ja, deswegen ist es unnötig. 
Ist in sämtlichen Sportarten so. Keine Ahnung weshalb es da ein langweiliges langes Video dazu braucht. Und in den Kommentare tummelt sich die geistige Elite. Deutsches YT halt^^ 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. April 2019)

Letztens mal den  Versuch gemacht, inwiefern Fleisch die Regeneration beeinflussen kann. Ich war nach dem Pumpen nie so schnell wieder bei Kräften. Da kann man getrost auf BCAAs und Kreatin verzichten, was ich sowieso seit Jahren tue.

Langfristig wären mir 1000 Gramm Fleisch am Tag aber zu extrem.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2019)

Der beste deutsche Basketball Spieler aller Zeiten Dirk Nowitzki hört auf: Dirk Nowitzki: Emotionales Karriereende nach 21 Jahren bei den Dallas Mavericks  -
    US-Sport -
    Bild.de

Ein sehr symphatischer Typ!


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Der beste deutsche Baskeball Spieler aller Zeiten Dirk Nowitzki hört auf: Dirk Nowitzki: Emotionales Karriereende nach 21 Jahren bei den Dallas Mavericks  -
> US-Sport -
> Bild.de
> 
> Ein sehr symphatischer Typ!


Muss mir nachher die Abschiedsrede anhören. 
Auch die Saison hören mit Dirk und Wade wieder zwei absolute Alltime-Greats auf  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceOne (4. August 2019)

Moin,
ich habe meine Ernährung vor 2 Jahren umgestellt und so knapp 50 kg abgenommen,
und bewege mich nun bei einem Gewicht von ca. 77 kg bei einer Körpergröße von 186cm.

Ich habe wieder angefangen meine Ernährung zu tracken und komme aktuell auf ein tägliches Defizit von 500-1500 kcal,
bin aber zurzeit sehr unsicher, wie ich meine Ernährung anpassen soll, da ich von Gewichtsabnahme auf Muskelaufbau switchen möchte.
 Hat da jemand Ideen?

Normaler Tag sieht ca. so aus:

Frühstück: 50g Haferflocken, 100ml Milch, 25g Schoko Müsli (367 kcal)
Vormittag (Shake): 125g Magerquark, 75g Erdbeeren, 125ml Milch (190 kcal)
Mittag: 100g Hüttenkäse, 1 Paprika, 1 Karotte, 1 Ei (288 kcal)
Abend: 250g Schwein/Hähnchen/Pute/Rind und Salat [380 kcal)
Getränke: 2,5 - 3,5 Liter Wasser/Zero Getränke und 0,5 Liter Café

Normaler Tag hat also keine 1.300 kcal.

Ich bin recht aktiv (tägl. spazieren, ansonsten wandern, oder Fahrrad) und mache selten Workouts o.ä., was jedoch gesteigert werden soll,
weil ich mehr Muskeln aufbauen möchte.

Danke!


----------



## Offset (5. August 2019)

Erstmal Respekt für deine Leistung!
Also 1300kcal sind schon echt wenig, das wirst du aber auch bald merken wenn du mehr Kraftsport machst. Ich würde einfach langsam die Kalorien steigern, sodass du aus dem Defizit zumindest auf die Erhaltungskalorien kommst. Je nach dem wie dein Trainingsstand ist, wirst du auch ein paar Kalorien in den Überschuss gehen müssen. Diesen würde ich aber sehr moderat halten (200kcal) um deine Fortschritte nicht wieder kaputt zu machen.
Was du da an Lebensmitteln aufgeschrieben hast sieht sehr vernünftig aus, einfach die Menge vergrößern dann wird das.


----------



## Leob12 (5. August 2019)

Mit welcher App trackst du denn?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceOne (6. August 2019)

Offset schrieb:


> Erstmal Respekt für deine Leistung!
> Also 1300kcal sind schon echt wenig, das wirst du aber auch bald merken wenn du mehr Kraftsport machst. Ich würde einfach langsam die Kalorien steigern, sodass du aus dem Defizit zumindest auf die Erhaltungskalorien kommst. Je nach dem wie dein Trainingsstand ist, wirst du auch ein paar Kalorien in den Überschuss gehen müssen. Diesen würde ich aber sehr moderat halten (200kcal) um deine Fortschritte nicht wieder kaputt zu machen.
> Was du da an Lebensmitteln aufgeschrieben hast sieht sehr vernünftig aus, einfach die Menge vergrößern dann wird das.



Danke, bei 125 kg musste ich aber auch die Reißleine ziehen! Ich habe jetzt angefangen die Haferflocken (+10g) und Müsli (+15g) zu erhöhen. Hast du evtl. eine Idee für gesunde Snacks, ich würde ggf. gerne was Nachmittags einbauen,
gerade bei den Kohlenhydraten esse ich zu wenig, zumindest sagt meine App, dass ich ca. 260g Kohlenhydrate essen sollte, meistens komme ich nur auf 150-200.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Mit welcher App trackst du denn?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Yazio, ist die vernünftig?


----------



## Rizzard (6. August 2019)

Habt ihr nen Tipp wie man am besten seinen "Bierbauch" weg bekommt?
Ich bin eigentlich ziemlich schlank, ca 74Kg, nehm am Körper eigentlich auch nicht zu,
doch der Bauchumfang wächst und wächst.

Ok, ich trinke Bier und esse gerne Pizza, Burger....

Was wäre denn so meine Anlaufstelle? Möchte ungern nur noch Salat essen.^^


----------



## Leob12 (6. August 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Habt ihr nen Tipp wie man am besten seinen "Bierbauch" weg bekommt?
> Ich bin eigentlich ziemlich schlank, ca 74Kg, nehm am Körper eigentlich auch nicht zu,
> doch der Bauchumfang wächst und wächst.
> 
> ...



Man nimmt ab indem man mehr verbraucht als man zu sich nimmt, bedeutet ein Kaloriendefizit. Hast du das, holt sich der Körper den Rest aus seinen Fettreserven. 
Dazu halt Sport, dann kommt man leichter in ein Defizit. Den Bierbauch, oder Fett an allen anderen Stellen, bekommt man nicht gezielt weg auch wenn es einem Teleshopping-Produkte weismachen wollen^^ 

Deine Ernährung wirst du zwangsläufig umstellen müssen, was jetzt aber nicht bedeutet nur mehr Salat zu essen. Du kannst aber eine "schlechte" Ernährung nicht durch Sport ausgleichen. Eine Pizza hat gleich mal 1000 Kalorien, dazu noch ein großes Bier mit so ca 40 kal pro 100 ml, und schon hast du 1200. Danach noch eine kleine Nachspeise, sagen wir ein Twix weil es gerade vor mir liegt, da hat eine Packung mit den zwei Riegeln 246 Kalorien. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (6. August 2019)

Also wenn ich nur meinen Bauch weg haben will, ohne allgemein abnehmen zu wollen,
geht das nur mit Nahrungsumstellung und Sport?

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr ein Rad gekauft. Müsste also vermehrt auf´s Rad steigen.
Leider ist das dann im Herbst/Winter wieder eher unpraktisch.

Was wäre denn beim Essen empfehlenswert?
Wie gesagt, ich will eigentlich nicht abnehmen (würde sogar gerne noch 3-4Kg zunehmen^^), nur die Halbkugel da vorne muss unbedingt weg.


----------



## ForceOne (6. August 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also wenn ich nur meinen Bauch weg haben will, ohne allgemein abnehmen zu wollen,
> geht das nur mit Nahrungsumstellung und Sport?
> 
> Ich hab mir letztes Jahr ein Rad gekauft. Müsste also vermehrt auf´s Rad steigen.
> ...



Hab meinen Speck ganz gut mit der Ernährungsumstellung von der letzten Seite wegbekommen, zusätzlich viel trinken + keine Süßigkeiten kaufen. Fahre grundsätzlich auch viel Rad und gehe quasi täglich spazieren für 45-60 min. bei zügigem Tempo, da kommen dann täglich ein paar 100 kcal Verbrauch zusammen.

Meinen Bauch habe ich zwar auch noch nicht ganz wegbekommen, aber da muss sich auch noch ein wenig die Haut straffen (nach 50 kg....) und mehr Sport wird dafür langsam auch notwendig.


----------



## Leob12 (6. August 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also wenn ich nur meinen Bauch weg haben will, ohne allgemein abnehmen zu wollen,
> geht das nur mit Nahrungsumstellung und Sport?
> 
> Ich hab mir letztes Jahr ein Rad gekauft. Müsste also vermehrt auf´s Rad steigen.
> ...



Du kannst Fett nicht gezielt an einer Stelle abbauen. Fett baust du aber ab, solange du in einem Kaloriendefizit bist. Wie du das erreichst, ist dir überlassen, Sport erleichert es halt dieses zu erreichen. 
Mittels Sport nimmst du dann auch zu, da du ja Muskeln aufbaust, dafür musst du halt entweder mit Gewichten arbeiten und/oder Übungen mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht machen. 

Beim Essen hilft es halt nur wenn du die Fettbomben wie Pizza, Chips oder Burger drastisch reduzierst. Eine Stunde laufen verbraucht so zwischen 400-600 Kalorien, je nach Tempo/Steigung. Eine Tiefkühlpizza hat so 600-800 im Schnitt. 
Eine "schlechte" Ernährung kannst du nicht durch Sport ausgleichen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaPass (6. August 2019)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Du kannst Fett nicht gezielt an einer Stelle abbauen. Fett baust du aber ab, solange du in einem Kaloriendefizit bist. Wie du das erreichst, ist dir überlassen, Sport erleichert es halt dieses zu erreichen.



Wie Leob12 schon sagt, wer weniger Kalorien zu sich nimmt als er verbraucht, der nimmt ab. Gezielt an Körperregionen abnehmen geht nicht. Und wer ohne Sport abnimmt, der verliert nicht nur Fett, sondern auch Muskeln. Mit dem Verlust der Muskelmasse verringert sich der Energiebedarf des Körpers, man muss also immer weniger essen um weiter abzunehmen. Sobald man wieder so viel isst wie vorher nimmt man zu, weil sich der Energiebedarf durch weniger Muskeln reduziert hat. Ganz schön fies, diese Sache. 

Aus diesem Grund ist es wichtig, parallel zum Abnehmen auch Sport zum Muskelaufbau zu machen. Das kann man entweder zu Hause mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht machen, oder man sucht sich ein Fitnessstudio. Zweimal pro Woche ein Ganzkörper-Training sollte ausreichen. Ausdauersport (Radfahren, Joggen, usw.) dient nicht dem Muskelaufbau, sondern verbrennt nur ein paar zusätzliche Kalorien. Trotzdem ist das eine hervorragende Ergänzung/Notwendigkeit zum Muskelaufbau. Wer im zweiten Satz aufgeben muss, weil er keine Luft mehr bekommt, kann nicht ordentlich trainieren.

Bei der zugehörigen Ernährung ist es wichtig, dass man sich eiweißreich ernährt, ohne andere Nährstoffe (Fett oder Kohlenhydrate) zu vernachlässigen.

Soweit zumindest die Theorie. In der Praxis bekomme ich das auch nicht richtig umgesetzt.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. August 2019)

Wenn man weniger isst und abnimmt, wird die eigene Verdauung mit der Zeit effizienter. Darum sollte man auch vorsichtig sein, wenn man sein Wunschgewicht erreicht hat und die Kaloriezufuhr wieder erhöht.  Sonst gibt es den Jojoeffekt.


----------



## Slezer (7. August 2019)

Ich mach es so: ich habe mein trink/ess verhalten nicht verändert und mache Sport. 

Nicht so effizient ich weiß aber so stopf ich den frass wenigstens mit guten gewissen in mich rein


----------



## Rizzard (7. August 2019)

Slezer schrieb:


> Ich mach es so: ich habe mein trink/ess verhalten nicht verändert und mache Sport.
> Nicht so effizient ich weiß aber so stopf ich den frass wenigstens mit guten gewissen in mich rein



Ich hab schon überlegt ob ich es bei schönem Wetter mal verstärkt mit dem Bike probiere, und im Herbst/Winter mich mal an der
7 Minuten Workout App versuche.^^
Das hört sich zeitlich locker machbar an und dürfte dem Bauch auch nachhelfen.

Das mit der Ernährung.... hm wird schwierig.
Von zB Schnitzel mit Kartoffelsalat auf (wie hier schon erwähnt) Hüttenkäse, Paprika, Ei und Karotte umzusteigen, ist schon ein krasser Umschwung.
Zudem kenn ich mich mit gesunder Ernährung Null aus. Wer seine Ernährung umkrempelt, muss ja gleichzeitig drauf achten das es ihm trotzdem an nichts fehlt.


----------



## ForceOne (7. August 2019)

Ich bin auch kein Ernährungsexperte, aber bei gesundem Essen kommt man doch sicherlich eher an die Nährstoffe/Vitamine, als mit Schnitzel und Kartoffelsalat.

Bei mir hatte sich das damals auch entwickelt, hab von sehr ungesund langsam umgestellt auf selbst kochen, dann von Mittags mal das Brot weggelassen usw. Inzwischen ist es bei mir total normal geworden, dass ich so esse, weswegen es mir schwer fällt die kcal stark zu erhöhen. Ich will die kcal aber eben auch nicht mit ungesundem anpassen.


----------



## Rizzard (7. August 2019)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Ernährungsexperte, aber bei gesundem Essen kommt man doch sicherlich eher an die Nährstoffe/Vitamine, als mit Schnitzel und Kartoffelsalat.
> 
> Bei mir hatte sich das damals auch entwickelt, hab von sehr ungesund langsam umgestellt auf selbst kochen,...



Das ist bei mir auch so ein Problem. Ich kann nicht kochen (also nicht wirklich).^^
Daher geh ich in der Mittagspause immer bei uns zum Metzger und bestell mir das Tagesessen.
Wobei man (wie bei deinem Beispiel) für Paprika, Ei und Karotte glücklicherweise nicht kochen können muss.


----------



## SaPass (7. August 2019)

Was hält dich davon ab, dass du dich schon jetzt an der 7 Minuten Workout App versuchst?  Das kann man auch zusätzlich zum Radfahren machen. Wenn man 7 Minuten mit hoher Intenstität trainiert, dann kann man auch danach schon ziemlich platt sein.

Zur Ernährung: Ich denke nicht, dass man sich wirklich um eine Mangelernährung sorgen muss, so lange man sich nicht vegan ernährt. Und ich halte es für außerordentlich wichtig, dass das gesunde Essen auch schmeckt, das man sich zubereitet. Sonst verfällt man sofort wieder in alte Muster. Dies zu bewerkstelligen ist natürlich sehr schwierig. 



Slezer schrieb:


> Ich mach es so: ich habe mein trink/ess verhalten nicht verändert und mache Sport.



Wenn das zum Abnehmen reicht, dann ist das doch super. Diäten machen  meist keinen Spaß, man hält sie nicht durch und der Jojo-Effekt  zerstört jegliche Restmotivation.


----------



## Slezer (7. August 2019)

Ne leider reicht es nicht zum abnehmen  aber hey ich bin schon verheiratet. 

Das gute ist das ich auch nicht zunehme^^


----------



## Rizzard (7. August 2019)

SaPass schrieb:


> Was hält dich davon ab, dass du dich schon jetzt an der 7 Minuten Workout App versuchst?  Das kann man auch zusätzlich zum Radfahren machen. Wenn man 7 Minuten mit hoher Intenstität trainiert, dann kann man auch danach schon ziemlich platt sein.



Platt macht die mich definitiv.
Ich hab die 12 Übungen mit je 30 sek ein mal gemacht.
Ich hätte nie gedacht das 7 Minuten so hart sein können.

Nach meinem Urlaub werde ich das mal angehen.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. August 2019)

Über welche App gehts denn hier, habs irgendwie noch nicht finden können.

@ Rizzard:  Auch wenn es da vermutlich am meisten schmerzt, das Bier wird dich trotz Sport langfristig ausbremsen den Umfang zu verkleinern. Da Alkohol vom Körper in vielen Bereichen "bevorzugt" abgebaut wird, bremst du damit auch eine "gesunde Ernährung" aus.

Ein kompletter Verzicht muss nicht sein, allerdings ist es auch nicht gut, sich bis kurz vorm Schlafen mit Bier "abzufüllen", denn dann macht dein Körper nichts anderes als dieses über Nacht abzubauen. Was wiederum alle Anderen Bereiche wie Regeneration und Aufbau der Muskeln hemmt.

Das mit den abfüllen aber nicht falsch verstehen  , ging mir eher um den Zeitpunkt, die Menge bestimmt jeder selbst. Aber weit in die Nacht verlagert, raubst du deinem Körper Regenerationsphasen.



SaPass schrieb:


> Zur Ernährung: Ich denke nicht, dass man sich wirklich um eine Mangelernährung sorgen muss, so lange man sich nicht vegan ernährt.


Das stimmt zwar, allerdings neigen wir in Westeuropa auch eher zu einer Überversorgung in bestimmten Punkten, siehe Zucker und Salz in Lebensmitteln. Da muss man schon eher schauen.


----------



## Rizzard (7. August 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Über welche App gehts denn hier, habs irgendwie noch nicht finden können.


Also ich meinte die App "Seven". 
Gibt´s zumindest im Apple-Store (bei Android mit Sicherheit auch).



> @ Rizzard:  Auch wenn es da vermutlich am meisten schmerzt, das Bier wird dich trotz Sport langfristig ausbremsen den Umfang zu verkleinern. Da Alkohol vom Körper in vielen Bereichen "bevorzugt" abgebaut wird, bremst du damit auch eine "gesunde Ernährung" aus.
> 
> Ein kompletter Verzicht muss nicht sein, allerdings ist es auch nicht gut, sich bis kurz vorm Schlafen mit Bier "abzufüllen", denn dann macht dein Körper nichts anderes als dieses über Nacht abzubauen. Was wiederum alle Anderen Bereiche wie Regeneration und Aufbau der Muskeln hemmt.
> 
> Das mit den abfüllen aber nicht falsch verstehen  , ging mir eher um den Zeitpunkt, die Menge bestimmt jeder selbst. Aber weit in die Nacht verlagert, raubst du deinem Körper Regenerationsphasen.



Also ich bin zumindest kein permanenter Biertrinker (Urlaub mal ausgeschlossen).
Von So bis Mi trink ich kein Bier, maximal beläuft es sich zwischen Do bis Sa.
Ich möchte jetzt aber auch nicht komplett auf Gin, Havanna, Wein etc umsteigen.
Da hätte ich jeden Morgen den Schädel des Todes.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. August 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also ich meinte die App "Seven".
> Gibt´s zumindest im Apple-Store (bei Android mit Sicherheit auch).



Dankeschön.




Rizzard schrieb:


> Also ich bin zumindest kein permanenter Biertrinker (Urlaub mal ausgeschlossen).
> Von So bis Mi trink ich kein Bier, maximal beläuft es sich zwischen Do bis Sa.
> Ich möchte jetzt aber auch nicht komplett auf Gin, Havanna, Wein etc umsteigen.
> Da hätte ich jeden Morgen den Schädel des Todes.



Ne, dass is klar.  
Ansonsten könnte allgemein ein Trainingspartner ein wenig motivierend wirken. Selbst wenn man nur alle 2-3 mal zusammen trainieren kann, weils durch Familie oder Beruf wenig Freizeit gibt, kann dir dass, den Ansporn geben auch bei wenig Freizeit pro Tag noch etwas für dich zu tun. Sonst wird aus, nach dem Urlaub, nach Weihnachten, nach Silvester, nach dem Schnee usw.  
Mit jemandem an der Seite als Vergleich, lassen sich eigene Steigerungen besser wahrnehmen. Ansonsten hat man nur das Gefühl dasselbe wie immer zu tun und verspürt bis auf die Zahl der Durchgänge wenig Änderung.


----------



## SaPass (7. August 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt aber auch nicht komplett auf Gin, Havanna, Wein etc umsteigen.
> Da hätte ich jeden Morgen den Schädel des Todes.



Die Aussage finde ich sehr interessant, da es bei mir genau anders herum ist. Ich habe von Gin und Rum seltener einen Kater als von Bier (bei gleicher Alkoholmenge). Beim Alkohol sollte man auch die Kalorien nicht unterschätzen, die der Alkohol oder der dazugehörige Heißhunger mit sich bringt. Nach meinem Studium bin ich in eine neue Stadt gezogen und habe mangels Freunden/Freundeskreis auch fast keinen Alkohol mehr getrunken. Bei gleicher Ernährung habe ich erstmal fünf Kilo abgenommen.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. August 2019)

Mehrere Jahre Leichtathletik in der Jugend sorgen nun dafür, dass ich aufpassen muss mein Gewicht zu halten. Da passiert mal gar nichts, egal ob ich jeden Tag beim goldenem M Mittag esse oder nicht. 75kg auf 1,86m ist nicht viel aber auch mit Proteinshakes mach ich da nichts. 
Sobald ich mich bewege, baue ich etwas auf, sobald das ausbleibt, werd ich zum Durchlauferhitzer ohne ein einziges Gramm zuzunehmen.  Noch ist das kein Problem, mal sehen wie lange das noch anhält und wann das Alter die Sache kippen lässt.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> 75kg auf 1,86m ist nicht viel aber auch mit Proteinshakes mach ich da nichts.


Das ist eigentlich Idealgewicht.
Normalgewicht ist Körpergröße - 100. Also 186cm-100 = 86kg.
BMI gibt es auch noch.
Aber ist umstritten weil die Muskelmasse dabei nicht berücksichtigt wird.


----------



## Rizzard (7. August 2019)

SaPass schrieb:


> Die Aussage finde ich sehr interessant, da es bei mir genau anders herum ist. Ich habe von Gin und Rum seltener einen Kater als von Bier (bei gleicher Alkoholmenge). Beim Alkohol sollte man auch die Kalorien nicht unterschätzen, die der Alkohol oder der dazugehörige Heißhunger mit sich bringt.


Ja, bei gleicher Alkoholmenge.^^
Wenn ich am Abend aber 4 Bier trinke, sind das 2 Liter.
Ich möchte aber nicht 2 Liter Gin oder Whiskey trinken (selbst gemischt).



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Mehrere Jahre Leichtathletik in der Jugend sorgen nun dafür, dass ich aufpassen muss mein Gewicht zu halten. Da passiert mal gar nichts, egal ob ich jeden Tag beim goldenem M Mittag esse oder nicht. 75kg auf 1,86m ist nicht viel aber auch mit Proteinshakes mach ich da nichts.
> Sobald ich mich bewege, baue ich etwas auf, sobald das ausbleibt, werd ich zum Durchlauferhitzer ohne ein einziges Gramm zuzunehmen.  Noch ist das kein Problem, mal sehen wie lange das noch anhält und wann das Alter die Sache kippen lässt.


Ich nehm im Grunde auch nicht richtig zu.
Bei mir ist es nur so, das seit etwa 1-2 Jahren (in den letzten ~6 Monaten extrem) mein
Bauch zu nimmt, während meine Beine und Arme schlank wie eh und je bleiben.
Das sieht mittlerweile halt total beschissen aus, weil ich eigentlich ein sehr schlanker Mensch bin (ca 74Kg), aber vorne voll die Kugel mit mir rum trage.^^

Ich denke zwar schon das Bier eine der Fehlerquellen sein könnte,
ABER ich habe zumindest den Vorteil das Bier mich sättigt, im Vergleich zu anderen Leuten die dann erst richtig Hunger bekommen.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. August 2019)

Ach Mist, das hat meinen Vater letztes Jahr auch eingeholt, er bearbeitet das Problem immer noch. Er ist das genaue Gegenteil mit Kraftsport, daher lag da die Vermutung nahe, dass es bei ihm um zu viel Kalorien geht, aber so richtig eindeutig ist das auch nicht.

Ging bei dem gefühlt auch innerhalb von 4-5 Monaten rapide.

Ich wünschte, ich könnte dir da einen Tipp geben.

Doch einen hab ich, mach was dir dein Körpergefühl verbessert. Notfalls musst du eben den Rest etwas aufbauen, dann verliert die "Kugel" auch etwas mehr an Aufmerksamkeit deinerseits.
Sobald du dich unwohl fühlst, strahlst du das auch auf Andere ab und dann gerät man schnell in eine negativ-Spirale. Das darf dir auf keinen Fall passieren.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## Leob12 (7. August 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja, bei gleicher Alkoholmenge.^^
> Wenn ich am Abend aber 4 Bier trinke, sind das 2 Liter.
> Ich möchte aber nicht 2 Liter Gin oder Whiskey trinken (selbst gemischt).
> 
> ...



2l Bier sind 860 Kalorien (plus/minus), das dürfte bei dir bei wenig Sport in etwa dir Hälfte deines täglichen Kalorienbedarfs decken. 
Rechne dir mal aus, wie hoch dein Grundumsatz ist. Wie das geht kann man easy mit einer Google-Suche herausfinden. 
Wer wie schnell wo Fett anlegt, ist genetisch bestimmt. 

Ich würde auch nicht so viel auf diese 7 Minuten-Workouts geben. Auspowern kann man sich leicht, ob das wirklich effizient und gesund ist, Stichwort Form, ist auch fraglich. Auf einem Airbike kann ich mich in einer Minute so auspowern dass ich mich übergeben könnte. 

Ich habe mir heute auch mal eine Kalorienzähler-App geholt, nennt sich Lifesum. Ist  zwar auf Englisch, aber es ist relativ leicht zu bedienen und der Barcode-Scanner ist richtig gut bzw erleichtert das ganze. 

Ach ja, zum gesunden Ernähren: Je weniger verarbeitet das Essen ist, desto besser. Sprich die Skala geht von Apfel bis Fertigpizza. Der Apfel ist nicht verarbeitet, und die Pizza hat viel industriell gefertigtes Fett, Zucker etc. 
Grundsätzlich ist es einfacher die Kalorien zu zählen wenn man selbst "kocht", dazu braucht man eine App und eine Küchenwaage. Klingt umständlich, und ist es anfangs definitiv. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceOne (7. August 2019)

Essen tracken halte ich auch für sinnvoll, hat mir sehr geholfen das richtige zu essen. Inzwischen wird fast alles selbstgemacht. Demnächst wollte ich mich mal an selbstgemachte Müsliriegel wagen, dann komme ich auch endlich aufs meine kcal + Kohlenhydrate.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich denke zwar schon das Bier eine der Fehlerquellen sein könnte,
> ABER ich habe zumindest den Vorteil das Bier mich sättigt, im Vergleich zu anderen Leuten die dann erst richtig Hunger bekommen.


Laß mal das Bier weg. Dann verschwindet auch deine kleine Kugel vorne von alleine.


----------



## Leob12 (7. August 2019)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Essen tracken halte ich auch für sinnvoll, hat mir sehr geholfen das richtige zu essen. Inzwischen wird fast alles selbstgemacht. Demnächst wollte ich mich mal an selbstgemachte Müsliriegel wagen, dann komme ich auch endlich aufs meine kcal + Kohlenhydrate.


Selbstgemacht Müsliriegel sind vollkommen einfach. Du musst halt die Zutaten nur vermengen und dann ab in den Kühlschrank. 

Zutaten kann alles sein, Nüsse, Haferflocken, Lainsamen, Kokosraspeln, Honig, ein bisschen Kokosfett...
Alles in eine Schüssel, gut vermengen, auf einen Teller geben, kühlen und dann in die gewünschte Größe schneiden. Da gibts natürlich noch mehr Varianten, man kann es auch mit Bananen machen, nur muss man die Masse dann in den Ofen geben. Rezepte dafür gibts zuhauf, aber Müsliriegel sind verdammt einfach herzustellen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. Januar 2020)

Mich nervt zurzeit wieder mein zimperlicher großer Zeh. Die klassische Liegestütze fällt bei mir wohl auf lange Sicht flach, denn die wird 3 Tage später regelmäßig mit Schmerzen quittiert.  Dann eben nicht

So extrem wie vor 2-3 Jahren ist es zum Glück nicht mehr. Da konnte ich nicht mehr schmerzfrei gehen ohne, dass ich meine Füße mit Liegestützen oder sonst was mißhandelt hätte. Dann hat mich der Arzt mit so ekelhaften orthopädischen Einlagen rumlaufen lassen, die fast nichts gebracht haben, aber extrem lästig zu tragen sind. (Der Arzt meint es sei ein geklemmter Nerv wo man nichts machen kann. Der Schuster meinte ich müsste damit leben, die Hälfte der Deutschen hat eine Spreizsenkfuß und ich kann nur meinen Genen die Schuld geben. Für solche Aussagen ist man natürlich voll dankbar  )

Aber  auf Liegestützen verzichten um schmerzfrei gehen zu können kann man schon tollerieren.



SaPass schrieb:


> Wie Leob12 schon sagt, wer weniger Kalorien zu sich nimmt als er verbraucht, der nimmt ab. Gezielt an Körperregionen abnehmen geht nicht. Und wer ohne Sport abnimmt, der verliert nicht nur Fett, sondern auch Muskeln. Mit dem Verlust der Muskelmasse verringert sich der Energiebedarf des Körpers, man muss also immer weniger essen um weiter abzunehmen. Sobald man wieder so viel isst wie vorher nimmt man zu, weil sich der Energiebedarf durch weniger Muskeln reduziert hat. Ganz schön fies, diese Sache.



Das würde bedeuten, dass ich immer genauso viel esse wie mein Kalorienbedarf beträgt. Zumindest halte ich schon seit über 10 Jahren meine 65kg bei 1,80m. Dabei hätte ich als Mann gegen 5 Kilo mehr eigentlich gar nichts einzwenden, wenns nicht gerade am Bauch ist. Ehrlich gesagt traue ich dieser simplen Theorie (Gewicht hängt nur an der Kalorienzbilanz) nicht ganz so. Es hat sicher schon einige Tage in meinem bisherigen Leben gegeben in dem ich mit Softdrinks, Fastfood oder Snacks über den standartisierten Energiebedarf hinaus getrunken/gegessen habe ohne das sich mein Gewicht großartig geändert hat. 

Ich bin wohl das absolute Gegenmodell zu jeglichen Jojoeffekten



			
				-Shorty- schrieb:
			
		

> Mehrere Jahre Leichtathletik in der Jugend sorgen nun dafür, dass ich aufpassen muss mein Gewicht zu halten. Da passiert mal gar nichts, egal ob ich jeden Tag beim goldenem M Mittag esse oder nicht. 75kg auf 1,86m ist nicht viel aber auch mit Proteinshakes mach ich da nichts.


Rein von den Zahlen her kommt mir dein Gewicht vollkommen normal vor, aber gut. Ein Rätsel ist mir warum du Leichtathletik in der Jugend bzw. in der Vergangenheit die Schuld tragen gibst, dass du jetzt zunimmst.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Januar 2020)

Als Grundorientierung ist die Kalorienbilanz obligatorisch, nur kann diese eben nicht berücksichtigen, wie gut die Verwertung deines Körpers ist. Manche verwerten Nahrung so, dass alles, was nicht gebraucht wird, sofort gespeichert wird und manch anderer scheidet das aus.

Wenn ich mit Sport pausiere, nehme ich sofort zu und das nicht unbedingt in geringem Maße.

Zu den Liegestützen:
Kauf dir stabile Stiefel. Da kannst du problemlos weiterhin Liegestütze machen, ohne die Zehen übermäßig zu belasten.
Bsplw. diese hier https://m.adidas.de/gsg-9.2-schuh/807295.html


----------



## Mahoy (29. Januar 2020)

Dann spiel' ich auch mal mit: Mein Trainingspensum hat sich durch Job, Familie und eine leider nur behandel-, aber nicht heilbare Erkrankung erheblich reduziert, liegt aber immer noch bei 3 x 15 Kilometer laufen pro Woche; an den Tagen dazwischen in den Kraftraum. Masseaufbau kann ich aufgrund meiner Medikation vergessen, daher trainiere ich auch auf Ausdauer und Schnellkraft, weniger auf Querschnitt.
Mindestens einmal pro Woche (öfter, wenn es die Zeit zulässt) lasse ich mich beim Arnis blicken - offiziell als Aushilfstrainer, inoffiziell zur Selbstbestätigung, dass man die Jungspunde immer noch deklassieren kann.  

Ergebnis: 75 Kilogramm bei 184 cm Körpergröße, ein solides Viereinhalb-Pack und ständig für Anfang/Mitte 30 gehalten, obwohl ich auf die 50 zugehe.  

Unterstützende Ernährung eher klassisch: Viel Protein (wenig Fleisch), Low-Carb. Als "Nahrungsergänzung" gibt's ein Ei, einen Joghurt, eine Banane und einen Teelöffel Vollkornmehl auf trinkbar püriert.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Februar 2020)

Heutiges Abendprogramm: Laufen gegen erhöhten Widerstand. 
C'mon Sabine, hit me hard! 


Spoiler



Das ist kein Witz.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Februar 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Heutiges Abendprogramm: Laufen gegen erhöhten Widerstand.
> C'mon Sabine, hit me hard!
> 
> 
> ...



Bei schönem Wetter kann jeder laufen.  

Alles unter Bruch, Stauchung, Bänderiss/-ablösung oder 40°C Fieber gilt ohnehin nicht als Entschuldigung!


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Bei schönem Wetter kann jeder laufen.
> 
> Alles unter Bruch, Stauchung, Bänderiss/-ablösung oder 40°C Fieber gilt ohnehin nicht als Entschuldigung!


Es war nicht ganz so spaßig, weil ich vergessen habe, dass pro 10 km/h Windstärke, die gefühlte Temperatur um ein Grad sinkt und ich dementsprechend sehr ungünstig gekleidet war. Ich kam als Eiszapfen nach Hause. Letzten Endes fror ich so, dass ich den Wind gar nicht genießen konnte.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Februar 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Es war nicht ganz so spaßig, weil ich vergessen habe, dass pro 10 km/h Windstärke, die gefühlte Temperatur um ein Grad sinkt und ich dementsprechend sehr ungünstig gekleidet war. Ich kam als Eiszapfen nach Hause. Letzten Endes fror ich so, dass ich den Wind gar nicht genießen konnte.



Du warst doch nicht etwa in Trikot und Leggins unterwegs?  
Nein, Spaß beiseite, das ist sicherlich schon jedem passiert, der kein Schönwetterläufer ist. Für's nächste Mal weiß man es besser. 

Ich schwöre ja im Winter auf Jogginghosen, Sweater und Kniestrümpfe (Waden warm, Wampe warm, alles warm). Total unmodern und ebenso wenig kleidsam, aber mit etwas Aufwärmphase genug, um selbst bei knackigem Frost zu laufen. Sobald's von innen und/oder außen wärmer wird, trieft man darin zwar, aber was soll's - Waschmaschinen gibt es seit über 100 Jahren und Duschen muss man sowieso, sonst ist man nicht gelaufen. Außerdem hat man praktisch die Sauna-Session gleich mitgenommen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du warst doch nicht etwa in Trikot und Leggins unterwegs?
> Nein, Spaß beiseite, das ist sicherlich schon jedem passiert, der kein Schönwetterläufer ist. Für's nächste Mal weiß man es besser.
> 
> Ich schwöre ja im Winter auf Jogginghosen, Sweater und Kniestrümpfe (Waden warm, Wampe warm, alles warm). Total unmodern und ebenso wenig kleidsam, aber mit etwas Aufwärmphase genug, um selbst bei knackigem Frost zu laufen. Sobald's von innen und/oder außen wärmer wird, trieft man darin zwar, aber was soll's - Waschmaschinen gibt es seit über 100 Jahren und Duschen muss man sowieso, sonst ist man nicht gelaufen. Außerdem hat man praktisch die Sauna-Session gleich mitgenommen.


Ich gehe bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt auch mal in kurzer Hose und T-Shirt laufen. Trage dabei aber Mütze und Handschuhe. 
Bin relativ unempfindlich, was Temperaturen angeht, aber bei Wind funktioniert diese Kleidung natürlich gar nicht. 
Jogginghose und Sweatshirt ist auch gut. 

Beim Radfahren zieh ich dann meine Motorradunterwäsche an.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=40MacuNt2XE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es gibt sicherlich noch massivere Bodybuilder. Aber man muß bedenken das der 2.18m groß ist.
Zum Vergleich: Dirk Nowitzki ist 2.13m.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. April 2020)

Irgendjemand hier mit einem Stand Up Paddle Board unterwegs? Wollte mir demnächst auch eins besorgen und würde mich über Empfehlungen freuen. 

Habe letztens auf dem Biggesee paar Leuten dabei zugeschaut. Sieht spaßig aus.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hp3KL_oip0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn ich solche Menschen sehe, dann denke ich mir immer, es ist mit deinen 44 Jahren noch nicht zu spät.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IkkL-bAH8H4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WFbKXY8_Y74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gabbyjay (7. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmhQoyOf5Cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Machst Bodibilding?


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

Schoolboy hat richtig Power.  Aber Devon Larrat noch mehr.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dO2aVeI4N2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gabbyjay (7. November 2020)

Sieht so aus. : D


----------



## Mahoy (8. November 2020)

Zumal beim Armwrestling noch ein gerüttelt' Maß an Übung eine Rolle spielt. Da kommt es beim optimalen Krafteinsatz auf jeden Millimeter und gutes Timing an. Die alten Hasen haben da bei vergleichbarer Muskulatur oft einfach mehr Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Gabbyjay (8. November 2020)

Sieht trotzdem immer witzig aus, wenn so ein Pimpf einen Brocken besiegt. : D


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=km1hasL6UBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. November 2020)

Habe zu kleine Hände fürs Armdrücken. 

Bin grad hauptsächlich mit Liegestützen beschäftigt. Da geht noch was.


----------



## Gabbyjay (8. November 2020)

Lockdownprogramm?


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. November 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Lockdownprogramm?


Ne, bin zu Hause relativ gut ausgestattet. War krankheitsbedingt länger nicht dazu in der Lage, normal zu trainieren. Brauche für Rücken und Rumpf momentan hauptsächlich Stabilisation. Liegestütze passen da gut rein. So bekommen Arme und Brust auch noch etwas zu tun.


----------



## Gabbyjay (8. November 2020)

Ich find, die besten Rumpfübungen sind immer noch schweres Beugen und Heben.
Aber klar, wenn krankheitsbedingt da nix geht... da ist man eh über alles froh, was man tun kann.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OvHJzVugGFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. November 2020)

Ich bin so ne Lusche geworden. Das geht gar nicht klar. Bandscheibenvorfall... 

Brauche jetzt bestimmt ein halbes Jahr, damit die Kraftwerte wieder halbwegs stimmen. Das ist recht frustrierend.


----------



## Mahoy (19. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ich schäme mich nicht, an dieser Stelle ganz ehrlich zuzugeben, dass ich von Herrn Kohlruss nur sehr, sehr ungerne getackelt und/oder im hohen Bogen aus dem Ring geworfen werden würde, nur weil er noch nicht boxen kann. 

Bei der Vorstellung sind ja sogar dem Herrn Wolter ganz kurz die Gesichtszüge entgleist. 

Der arme Automat ...


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0H2sklkuJJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (21. November 2020)

Was mich im Bereich der professionellen Bodybuilder allerdings etwas stört ist, dass nahezu alle zu irgend einem Zeitpunkt eine Affäre mit Anna Bolika hatten oder bis heute haben ...


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. November 2020)

Nicht nur im professionellen Bereich.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was mich im Bereich der professionellen Bodybuilder allerdings etwas stört ist, dass nahezu alle zu irgend einem Zeitpunkt eine Affäre mit Anna Bolika hatten oder bis heute haben ...


Das finde ich auch ätzend. Und hier wird Doping scheinbar akzeptiert.
Man muß sich auch nur mal die Körper von früher angucken vor 30-40 Jahren und heute.
Es ist immer extremer geworden.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch ätzend. Und hier wird Doping scheinbar akzeptiert.
> Man muß sich auch nur mal die Körper von früher angucken vor 30-40 Jahren und heute.
> Es ist immer extremer geworden.


Die haben vor 30-40 Jahren auch schon gestofft. Heute gibt es bessere Trainingspläne und die Wissenschaft ist weiter. Das hat natürlich ebenso einen Effekt.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Die haben vor 30-40 Jahren auch schon gestofft. Heute gibt es bessere Trainingspläne und die Wissenschaft ist weiter. Das hat natürlich ebenso einen Effekt.


Ja weiß ich. Arnie hat ja auch zugegeben gestofft zu haben.
Aber die sahen da noch nicht so extrem aus.
Schön finde ich daran überhaupt nichts mehr.


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. November 2020)

Extreme sind halt nie gut...

(Und auch nicht unbedingt gesund.)


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. November 2020)

Im Rennradfahren wird ja auch durchgehend "nachgeholfen". Wobei die Rennradler zum Teil schon extrem dürr sind. 🙈

So jetzt ist sie Brust dran und dann ins Bett.


----------



## Gabbyjay (23. November 2020)

Machst Bodibilding?


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. November 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Machst Bodibilding?


Drücke paar Gewichte, aber bin kein Bodybuilder.


----------



## Gabbyjay (23. November 2020)

Aber Bodibilding iss verdammt cool!
Immer puren Magerquark fressen und Eiweißpulver Neutralgeschmack mit Wasser runterkippen und immer mit der Taschenwaage rumrennen.


----------



## Mahoy (23. November 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Aber Bodibilding iss verdammt cool!
> Immer puren Magerquark fressen und Eiweißpulver Neutralgeschmack mit Wasser runterkippen und immer mit der Taschenwaage rumrennen.


Es geht auch ohne Muckibudenzauberfraß (und Stoff, was das angeht), nur muss man dann noch härter an sich arbeiten, um trotzdem langsamer zu weniger spektakulären Ergebnissen zu kommen.

Bodybuilding ist auch nicht alles. Ich habe das beispielsweise nie gemacht, sondern trainiert, um meine sportlichen Leistungen bzw. Ziele zu erreichen. Ein repräsentabler Querschnitt war da eher ein angenehmes Abfallprodukt.

Ausgewogenheit hat auch etwas für sich. Dass es Leute gibt, die deutlich mehr vorzeigen können oder mehr stemmen können als ich, muss mich nicht stören, denn die können in aller Regel keine 15 Kilometer mehr laufen und/oder 5000 Meter schwimmen und haben häufig insgesamt eine sehr eingeschränkte Beweglichkeit und/oder Ausdauer. Und wenn dann noch eine intime Bekanntschaft mit Fräulein Anna bestand, kommen noch Nebenwirkungen und Spätfolgen hinzu, auf die ich gerne verzichten kann.

Und nicht zu vergessen: Was nützen 10.000 Watt in jedem Arm, wenn im Kopf trotzdem kein Licht brennt?


----------



## Gabbyjay (23. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es geht auch ohne Muckibudenzauberfraß (und Stoff, was das angeht), nur muss man dann noch härter an sich arbeiten, um trotzdem langsamer zu weniger spektakulären Ergebnissen zu kommen.



Ahoy Mahoy!

Na ja also was isn an Magerquark (bzw. Harzer, Skyr, Hüttenkäse  usw.) jetzt bitte Muckibudenzauberfraß?

Auch das good ol Proteinpulver wird immer so verteufelt...
Dabei nimmt man die Milch, siebt die Trockenmasse raus und isoliert per Mikrofiltration die Eiweißmoleküle (mal ganz vereinfacht gesagt). Das ist nix künstlich im Labor erzeugtes und keine Chemie, nur Eiweiß. Hab ich jedenfalls kein Problem mit und Protein ist einfach top für die Körperzusammensetzung.
Renne jedenfalls dauerhaft mit 6 bis 7% KFA rum, das isses wert... und es macht halt Bock, weils wie gesagt einfach cool ist sich mit sowas auszutauschen. : D

Das mit der eingeschränkten Beweglichkeit ist auch so ein altes Klischee (genau wie das vom etwas dummen Bodybuilder, in dessen Kopf kein Licht brennt)... Übungen über die volle ROM machen IST ja bereits ein Beweglichkeitstraining.
Im Gegenteil... Beweglichkeit gehört sogar dazu.
Bodibilding ist nicht Disko-Pumpen.


----------



## Mahoy (23. November 2020)

Muckibudenzauberfraß ist ein Begriff für Proteinpulver. Ich habe übrigens kein Problem mit letzterem ... Es schmeckt halt nur nicht und ist bis zu einem gewissen Grad Augenwischerei, weil selbst unter optimalen Bedingungen viel davon gar nicht verwertet, sondern ausgeschieden wird.

Ich hab's als Student verwendet, weil ich da zeitlich nicht die Möglichkeit hatte, einen Ernährungsplan mit proteinreichem und gleichzeitig leckeren Essen durchzuziehen. Aber dass man sich mit letzterem zu wenig Protein zuführen würde und daher zwingend Konzentrate braucht, ist ein Märchen. Wer sich abgestimmtes Essen zubereiten (lassen) kann, braucht kein Konzentrat.


----------



## Gabbyjay (23. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Muckibudenzauberfraß ist ein Begriff für Proteinpulver. Ich habe übrigens kein Problem mit letzterem ... Es schmeckt halt nur nicht



Das ist ja das coole dran... lecker kann jeder. Aber nur die harten kommen in den Garten. Über Geschmack reden wird da gar nicht. Augen zu und runter damit, so und nicht anders muss das sein!
Fühlt man sich wie der Rocky, der rohe Eier in sein Maul kippt, bevor er raus in die Kälte laufen geht.
Versetzt einen in den raw Beast Mode und man fühlt sich ganz besonders männlich. Ist vll. albern, aber ich finde man braucht so ein Mindset vor dem Training in diesem Sport. : D
Wir trainieren ja mit Stahl, und nicht mit der rosa Plüschhantel.



Mahoy schrieb:


> und ist bis zu einem gewissen Grad Augenwischerei, weil selbst unter optimalen Bedingungen viel davon gar nicht verwertet, sondern ausgeschieden wird.



3 Gramm Leucin (plus schnelle Carbs) pro Einzeldosis lautet das Zauberwort für maximale Proteinsynthese. Darüber bringt auch nicht mehr, darunter verschenkt man Potential.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich hab's als Student verwendet, weil ich da zeitlich nicht die Möglichkeit hatte, einen Ernährungsplan mit proteinreichem und gleichzeitig leckeren Essen durchzuziehen. Aber dass man sich mit letzterem zu wenig Protein zuführen würde und daher zwingend Konzentrate braucht, ist ein Märchen.  Wer sich abgestimmtes Essen zubereiten (lassen) kann, braucht kein Konzentrat.



Brauchen tut man gar nichts. Nicht mal Training.
Wenn man wirklich weit kommen will, gilt es, sich jeden verfügbaren Vorteil zunutze zu machen (und nein, ich rede nicht von Anna). Das kann schon sein, dass man selbst als Veganer gut Muskeln aufbauen kann. Aber kann man damit dann wirklich das Optimum erreichen? Oder braucht man nur länger oder kommt gar nicht erst bis über gewisse Grenzen? Ist in gewisser Weise auch Ausschlussverfahren: Man will definitiv ausschließen, das man durch sowas in irgendeiner Weise am Potential gehindert wird. Niemand hat die Zeit, 10 Jahre zu trainieren ohne und dann nochmal 10 Jahre mit Protein-supps. Dafür ist keine Zeit, man guckt, dass man jede Trainingseinheit so effektiv wie möglich nutzt und will nach 5 Jahren nicht erst feststellen, dass man vll doch besser mehr Protein zugeführt hätte.
Man kann seinen Proteinbedarf sicherlich auch problemlos über die Alltagsnahrung decken, keine Frage.
Das bezieht sich aber auf die Menge, nicht auf die Verfügbarkeit pro Zeiteinheit, die Handhabung und die Verträglichkeit rund ums Training. Da ist halt gutes Whey das Nonplusultra.   
Klar reden wir da vll. über 5% Unterschied, wenn überhaupt. Wem das egal ist, der braucht keine Supps, keine Frage.
Aber wenn man an seine ganz persönlichen  Grenzen geht, da machen solche Faktoren in der Summe evtl. den Unterschied aus.
UND es ist cool. : D


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Das mit der eingeschränkten Beweglichkeit ist auch so ein altes Klischee (genau wie das vom etwas dummen Bodybuilder, in dessen Kopf kein Licht brennt)... Übungen über die volle ROM machen IST ja bereits ein Beweglichkeitstraining.
> Im Gegenteil... Beweglichkeit gehört sogar dazu.
> Bodibilding ist nicht Disko-Pumpen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bj2yfvQGbl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Aber das Bodybuilder doof sind ist wirklich ein Klischee. 


@Mahoy: Kraft/Ausdauer ist mir auch wichtiger. Etwas Definition schon... aber nicht so übertrieben.
Vor 10 Jahren bin ich  noch 3 mal die Woche ins Fitnessstudio gegangen.
Immer 2 Stunden. 1 Stunde Laufband 10km laufen. Dann noch 1 Stunde Gerätetraining.
Leider habe ich aufgrund gesundheitlicher Probleme stark abgebaut die letzten 10 Jahre und bin übergewichtig geworden. U.a. wegen bestimmter Medikamente.
Aber ich will da irgendwann wieder hinkommen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (23. November 2020)

Der Typ hat halt auch für ALLES ein Video in der Hosentasche.   ^^

Wobei ich sagen würde das liegt hier weniger an mangelnder Beweglichkeit, sondern eher durch die Armumfänge usw. veränderte Körperproportionen. Hat ja insofern mit der "Dehnfähigkeit" wenig zu tun, wenn beim einen halt n Lat oder n Bizeps im Weg ist, wo beim andren halt nix ist. : DD
Das spielt ja auch bei den Hebelverhältnissen im Training eine Rolle, weil sich der Ansatzpunkt verändert.

Klar, gibt auch unbewegliche Bodybuilder wie Sau... gibts aber bei Leuten, die kein Bodibilding machen, auch.   



PS
Tut mir leid für die Leute hier mit gesundheitlichen Problemen. Ernst gemeint. Gibt nix was einen im Training (oder im Alltag) mehr ärgert.


----------



## Mahoy (24. November 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen würde das liegt hier weniger an mangelnder Beweglichkeit, sondern eher durch die Armumfänge usw. veränderte Körperproportionen.


Das könnte man auch über Fettleibigkeit sagen: Alles nur veränderte Körperproportionen. 

Die Frage ist immer, was man mit dem Training anfangen will. Wenn ich beispielsweise meine Muckis bei Wettbewerben inszenieren oder extrem schwere Gewichte stemmen/pullen möchte, könnte ich mit eingeschränkter Beweglichkeit leben.

Ich aber Mehrkämpfer, dazu kommen Eskrima und Ringen.
Gerade beim Mehrkampf ist zu massiv aufgebaute Muskulatur eher hinderlich, da sie Energie verbraucht, ohne in den gefragten Bewegungsmustern einen Mehrwert zu bringen. Gleiches beim Kampfsport: Wenn mich jemand in den Würgegriff nehmen will, muss ich ihn notfalls hinter mir zu packen kriegen oder - noch besser - so beweglich sein, dass mir gar nicht erst jemand in den Rücken kommt. Deshalb würden mir auch Proteinpulver nichts nützen, da meine Leistungsgrenzen nicht mit der Muskelmasse skalieren, sondern mit einer genau abgestimmten Mischung aus Masse, Schnellkraft und Ausdauer.
Ich bin Ü50, neue Rekorde werde ich ohnehin nicht aufstellen - aber es fühlt sich gut an, wenn man in seinen Disziplinen noch Leistung bringt, während etliche Jüngere schon auf dem Zahnfleisch kriechen. 

Letztes Jahr im Sommer hatten wir einen Pentathlon improvisiert: Fünf Kilometer laufen mit Gepäck, dann zwei Kilometer schwimmen, dann noch einmal fünf Kilometer laufen, anschließend Zielschießen und dann Freestyle-Sparring. Die meisten Bodybuilder kommen schon in der ersten Laufphase nach spätestens zwei Kilometern nicht mehr weiter, treffen in der Schlussphase kein Scheunentor mehr, selbst wenn sie Schießen können, und werden beim Sparring auch keine gute Figur machen.
Aber nicht, weil sie oder ihr Training schlechter sind, sondern weil die Zielsetzung ihres Trainings eine ganz andere ist. Ein Strongman ist kein Bodybuilder und ein Bodybuilder ist kein Mehrkämpfer und dieser ist kein Kampfsportler. Manche Überschneidungen sind möglich, andere eher nicht.
Man muss wissen, wo man mit dem Training (und der dazugehörigen Ernährung) hin will.

Rohe Eier sind allerdings immer gut. Mein Frühstück besteht aus ein- bis zwei Eiern, einer Banane, einem Becher Joghurt und einem großen Glas Wasser und ein paar Blättern Spinat - alles zusammengemixt. Macht satt, stärkt, geht gut runter und belastet nicht, wenn's kurz danach zehn Kilometer auf die Strecke geht.


----------



## Gabbyjay (24. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das könnte man auch über Fettleibigkeit sagen: Alles nur veränderte Körperproportionen.



Wenn Du das jetzt auf die Beweglichkeit beziehst, ist das ja auch korrekt!
Es kann jemand sehr viel Beweglichkeitstraining machen und an sich sehr beweglich sein, aber die Leibesfülle steht dem Bewegungsausmaß im Weg.
Beweglichkeit kann  abgesehen davon auch über passive Strukturen des Bewegungsapparates limitiert sein.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Frage ist immer, was man mit dem Training anfangen will. Wenn ich beispielsweise meine Muckis bei Wettbewerben inszenieren oder extrem schwere Gewichte stemmen/pullen möchte, könnte ich mit eingeschränkter Beweglichkeit leben.



Das ist vor allem eine Gesundheitsfrage, insbesondere langfristig können durch mangelnde Beweglichkeit Haltungsschäden und degenerative Schäden entstehen.
Auch die Verletzungswahrscheinlichkeit erhöht sich.
Es gehört zu ernsthaftem Training dazu, insbesondere wenn es auch an Wettbewerbe geht, sprich Leistungssport. Niemand will mehrmonatige Trainingspausen oder sogar Karriereende durch Verletzungen riskieren.
Profibodybuilder sind keine Disko-Pumper, sondern EXPERTEN im trainingswissenschaftlichen Bereich (wie auch in der Ernährung). Da gibt es auch viele mit einem entsprechenden Doktortitel. Es ist eine Wissenschaft für sich. Klar kann man auch stupide drauflos trainieren, aber weit bringen wird man es so nicht, schon gar nicht an das eigene Potential heranreichen. Dafür muss man neben unermüdlichem Training und eiserner Disziplin beim Essen auch eine MENGE Bücher lesen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Gerade beim Mehrkampf ist zu massiv aufgebaute Muskulatur eher hinderlich, da sie Energie verbraucht, ohne in den gefragten Bewegungsmustern einen Mehrwert zu bringen.



Ist wieder ein komplett anderes Thema als Bodyuilding.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Deshalb würden mir auch Proteinpulver nichts nützen



Das lass ich dahingestellt... es ist überhaupt nicht gesagt, dass das auch in den angesprochenen Sportarten nix bringen würde oder im Profibereich nicht auch tatsächlich eingesetzt wird. Das halte ich sogar für sehr wahrscheinlich. Ist aber nicht mein Thema, daher äußere ich mich nicht da dazu, ich sprach wie gesagt vom Bodybuilding.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich bin Ü50, neue Rekorde werde ich ohnehin nicht aufstellen - aber es fühlt sich gut an, wenn man in seinen Disziplinen noch Leistung bringt, während etliche Jüngere schon auf dem Zahnfleisch kriechen.



Mwahaha... das ist die richtig Einstellung.   : D
Mach die Leute fertig!




Mahoy schrieb:


> Die meisten Bodybuilder kommen schon in der ersten Laufphase nach spätestens zwei Kilometern nicht mehr weiter, treffen in der Schlussphase kein Scheunentor mehr, selbst wenn sie Schießen können, und werden beim Sparring auch keine gute Figur machen.
> Aber nicht, weil sie oder ihr Training schlechter sind, sondern weil die Zielsetzung ihres Trainings eine ganz andere ist.



Das steht außer Frage.
Der Körper ist keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau, auch wenn das immer wieder propagiert wird.
Die Muskulatur so zu trainieren, dass sie eine sehr hohe Intensität bewältigen kann, dabei möglichst hohes Muskelvolumen aufweist, die nervale Ansteuerung sowohl im schnell- als auch langsamzuckenden Bereich optimiert wird und das alles auch über lange Zeit bzw. hohe WH-Bereiche aufrechterhalten wird, ist eben so nicht machbar bzw. ein nur Kompromiss aus allem. Das wird zwar durch die ganze Werbung und irgendwelche "Methoden" immer wieder propagiert, aber funktioniert halt nicht. Spitzenleistungen in diesen Bereichen wird man so nicht erbringen, man muss sich eben für eine Sportart entscheiden und entsprechend trainieren.
Wobei auch im Bodybuilding - insbesondere in Defi-Phasen - auch verdammt viel Cardiotraining angesagt ist.
Wenn die Bodybuilder, die Du kennst, nicht mal 2 km durchhalten können, dann läuft da eh was ausm Ruder und ich will das Bauchfett nicht sehen. : D


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2020)

Die Wrestling-Legende "The Undertaker" hat sich aus dem Wrestling-Sport verabschiedet:Der letzte Auftritt des Undertaker

Damals in den 90´ er haben wir viel Wrestling geguckt.  Dort noch WWF und nicht WWE.
Der Undertaker war am Anfang richtig böse und hat seine Gegner auch mal gerne im Sarg zugenagelt.


----------



## Gabbyjay (24. November 2020)

Der mit den Haaren im Xicht?   : D




			https://www.wwe.com/f/styles/gallery_img_l/public/all/2016/11/005_aTAKER_01141995_0012--cbf18801e33b7d6fef699f23f3f8c57d.jpg
		


Die Frisur machen wir uns auch, oder? : D


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Die Frisur machen wir uns auch, oder? : D


Dann sehe ich ja nix mehr.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. November 2020)

Heute mal wegen meines kaputten Rückens die Beinpresse ausprobiert. Haben nur 200kg. Zum aufwärmen okay, oder wenn man Kraftausdauer mit 25 Wiederholungen pro Satz machen möchte. 

Allerdings ziemlich cool, weil mein Rücken das problemlos mitmacht.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2020)

Hat zwar nicht mit Bodybuilding zu tun aber auch mit Sport: Zum Tod von Diego Maradona

R.I.P. - ich habe ihn als Kind spielen gesehen als er mit Argentinien Weltmeister geworden ist.
Er bleibt eine Fußball-Legende. Auch noch lange nach seinem Tod.


----------



## Gabbyjay (26. November 2020)

Wollte wegen der Todesursache gucken, und hab geschaut ob in seinem Wiki-Artikel schon was dazu steht.
Ist total komisch das zu lesen. Alles schon in der Vergangenheitsform geschrieben, klingt beim Lesen echt so als ob er schon ewig tot wär, dabei ist es am selben Tag erst gewesen... wirklich strange!

Ich fand immer, der Diego ist sowas wie ein realer Tsubasa!


----------



## Gabbyjay (27. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NckdwVzTD6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meddl off.


----------



## Mahoy (27. November 2020)

Ob der sich über etwas lustig macht oder in Hamburg platzt 'n Bockwurst. Komplett unerheblich.

Mir geht der ganze Trubel um Maradona zwar auch ab (Fußball ist ohnehin nicht mein primärer Sport und ins so jeder Kategorie haben andere Spieler mehr geleistet, ohne gleichzeitig durch Exzesse aufgefallen zu sein ...), trotzdem würde ich mich nicht darüber lustig machen, dass er für Manche eine wichtige bzw. prägende Persönlichkeit war.

Aber wenn der Latschenlord meint, er müsse das anders halten, immer zu. Für noch blöder als bisher wird ihn deswegen kaum jemand halten.


----------



## Gabbyjay (27. November 2020)

Ja also ich hab mal so n EM-Finale gesehen. Keine Ahnung mehr, in welchem Jahr das war!
Zwar nicht mim Maroden Diego, dafür lief aber der Christian ZIIIIIEEEEEGEEEEEEEE auf, und dann hat der Bierhoff Olli mitm Köpper getroffen und Deutschland hat die EM gewonnen.
War mir aber egal, weil wir hatten da zwei Holzschalen. Keine runden, sondern quadratische, aber mit so abgerundeten Ecken. In der einen waren die Chio Chips Paprika drin, und in der anderen die Chio Chips Pepperoni. Also die schärferen, wobei Pepperoni ja eigentlich auch Paprika ist. Konnte nicht mal die kleine Deutschland-Fahne schwenken, die man an nen Stock gebunden hat, weil ich in der einen Hand ja die Chips-Schale gehalten hab, und mit der andern Hand musste ich ja die Chips fressen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. November 2020)

Muss demnächst mehr für den Oberkörper machen. Ich habe Beine wie ein Wrestler (keine Übertreibung) und einen Oberkörper wie n Schachspieler (fast).


----------



## Gabbyjay (27. November 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Muss demnächst mehr für den Oberkörper machen. Ich habe Beine wie ein Wrestler (keine Übertreibung) und einen Oberkörper wie n Schachspieler (fast).



Machst Bodibilding?


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. November 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Machst Bodibilding?


Wie gesagt, ich drücke Gewichte, aber Bodybuilding mache ich nicht.
Könnte aber sein, dass ich die nächsten 6 Monate meinen Fokus zu 90% aufs Eisen lege. Da geht noch was.


----------



## Gabbyjay (27. November 2020)

Dann hast auch bald wieder dick Schwielen an den Händen und weißt, Du machst was richtig.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. November 2020)

Komme ausm Kampfsport. Mir ist Schnelligkeit immer wichtig gewesen.
Reicht, dass ein Patient mich letztens fragte, ob ich als Türsteher oder Bodyguard arbeite.
Selbstwahrnehmung und Wahrnehmung anderer können sehr unterschiedlich sein. 

Bist du Bodybuilder?


----------



## Gabbyjay (27. November 2020)

Und was kannst Du so für Moves?

Ja Bodibilding. Hab mit Kampfsport ja nix am Hut.
Hätt ja gern HEMA gemacht, aber irgendwie war mir der Alltagstransfer insofern an Größe recht klein, dass man mir empfohlen hat, Menschen nicht mit dem Schwert in feine, ebenmäßige Stücke zu zerhacken. Das gibt nur eine riesen Sauerei, auch mit der Axt soll man die nicht angreifen. Deshalb hab ich den Gedanken dann verworfen, weil man das gelernte ja dann nur selten umsetzen kann.


----------



## Mahoy (27. November 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Muss demnächst mehr für den Oberkörper machen. Ich habe Beine wie ein Wrestler (keine Übertreibung) und einen Oberkörper wie n Schachspieler (fast).


Wie bei den Pyramiden. Und die stehen noch nach Tausenden von Jahren. 



Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Komme ausm Kampfsport. Mir ist Schnelligkeit immer wichtig gewesen.
> Reicht, dass ein Patient mich letztens fragte, ob ich als Türsteher oder Bodyguard arbeite.
> Selbstwahrnehmung und Wahrnehmung anderer können sehr unterschiedlich sein.


Das kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe damals während meines Germanistik-/Philologie-Studiums mal ein knappes Jahr lang eine Brille mit Fensterglas getragen, um weniger einschüchternd zu wirken. Kein Witz.

Erst nachdem sich herumgesprochen hatte, dass ich ein friedfertiger Schöngeist bin, konnte ich das Nasenfahrrad weglassen. Zwischen meinen Kommilitonen - alles halbe Hemden, aber prima Leute - sah ich aus wie der Erzieher zwischen seiner Kindergartengruppe.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. November 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Und was kannst Du so für Moves?


Das meiste, was man im Ringen und Shotokan so lernt.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie bei den Pyramiden. Und die stehen noch nach Tausenden von Jahren.


Haha, schon, nur haben wir eher die Form eines X. Wozu es führt, wenn der Rumpf verhältnismäßig unterentwickelt ist, hat mir der Bandscheibenvorfall vor paar Monaten gezeigt. Flexion der Bauchmuskulatur ist mir immer noch nicht schmerzfrei möglich. Mache für den Bereich hauptsächlich Stabilisationübungen.

Z.B. das hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fOZy649OdYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Ausführung der Damen ist manchmal nicht sauber (sieht man vor allem in den Videos, in denen es  statischer wird). Aber die Übungen an sich sind schon okay.


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O9dBT3DvrEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Dezember 2020)

Heute mal wieder ans Rudergerät gesetzt. Gibt nichts, was einen in 30 Minuten so plättet. Werde ich jetzt wieder als Hauptquelle fürs Ausdauertraining nutzen. Joggen geht grad nicht gut und zum Radfahren isses mir zu kalt. 

Am Abend noch etwas Brust trainiert. Morgen sind wieder die Beine dran.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Dezember 2020)

Eine Bekannte, ihres Zeichens SpoWi, sagte mal zu mir: "Mahoy, du bist wie ein Grizzly: Groß, stark und schnell, aber auch haarig und zum Winter wirst du fett." - Ich hasse es, wenn diese Leute recht behalten. 

Mein angepasstes Trainingsprogramm seit Montag plant den Klimawandel mit ein und dass wir ohnehin keinen Schnee bekommen werden. 50 Kilometer Laufen pro Woche, verteilt auf vier Sessions; notfalls ersatzweise auf den Ergo. An den Tagen dazwischen intensiviertes Kraftraining für oben rum und ich soll auf den mageren Joghurt wechseln - voll lecker. 

Aber was tut man nicht alles ...


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Eine Bekannte, ihres Zeichens SpoWi, sagte mal zu mir: "Mahoy, du bist wie ein Grizzly: Groß, stark und schnell, aber auch haarig und zum Winter wirst du fett." - Ich hasse es, wenn diese Leute recht behalten.


Hattest du nicht mal geschrieben das du 1.78m bist oder so?


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin 1,78 bei guten 95kg.
Bin fast so breit wie groß. 

Momentan wird hauptsächlich gepumpt. Jeden 2./3. Tag dann Rudergerät. Vorgestern saß ich abends spontan aufm Rad. Sah danach aus wie Sau.



Mahoy schrieb:


> und ich soll auf den mageren Joghurt wechseln - voll lecker.
> 
> Aber was tut man nicht alles ...


Anpassung der Ernährung geht bei mir nicht. Abspecken nur durch zusätzliche Bewegung. Wenn ich pumpe, habe ich ich allerdings Hunger wie ein Bär. Von nix hypertrophiert nix.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht mal geschrieben das du 1.78m bist oder so?


Wenn, dann nur um Verwirrung zu erzeugen. 

Es sind 1,84 Meter am morgen und knapp 1,83 Meter am Abend. Aber aus der Perspektive einer ca. 1,60 Meter großen Sportwissenschaftlerin, wären allerdings auch 1,78 Meter groß ... 



Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,78 bei guten 95kg.
> Bin fast so breit wie groß.


Die perfekte Ringerstatur. Niedriger Schwerpunkt und ordentlich Masse, von denen anscheinend ein guter Teil Muskeln sind.

Hast du das mal probiert? Ist schließlich eine klassische hellenische Disziplin. 



Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Anpassung der Ernährung geht bei mir nicht. Abspecken nur durch zusätzliche Bewegung. Wenn ich pumpe, habe ich ich allerdings Hunger wie ein Bär. Von nix hypertrophiert nix.


Ich kann's nachempfinden. Habe meine Ernährung schon so weit optimiert, da ist auch kein Spielraum mehr. Aber von 3,8%igem Jogurt auf 1,5%igen umzusteigen, das geht ... für eine Weile.


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn, dann nur um Verwirrung zu erzeugen.
> 
> Es sind 1,84 Meter am morgen und knapp 1,83 Meter am Abend. Aber aus der Perspektive einer ca. 1,60 Meter großen Sportwissenschaftlerin, wären allerdings auch 1,78 Meter groß ...


Sorry, dann muß ich das mit Leonidas verwechselt haben.

Ich bin 1.88m. Im Verhältnis zum Durchschnitt ist das groß. Im Verhältnis zu einen 2 Meter Mann nicht wirklich.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die perfekte Ringerstatur. Niedriger Schwerpunkt und ordentlich Masse, von denen anscheinend ein guter Teil Muskeln sind.
> 
> Hast du das mal probiert? Ist schließlich eine klassische hellenische Disziplin.
> 
> ...


Ja, habe ich aber nur als Hobby und nicht im Verein betrieben. Momentan leider keine Zeit dafür.
Also auf Süßes verzichte ich schon, weil es mir auch nicht besonders schmeckt. Haben momentan Datteln da, aber die habe ich auch nur gekauft, weil ich gesehen habe, dass sie aus Israel sind. Die schmecken so wie die, die ich vor 2 Jahren im Kibbuz gekauft habe. 

Wie ich hier bereits schrieb, muss ich mich erst einmal darum kümmern, dass mein Rücken sich komplett vom Bandscheibenvorfall erholt. Ringen wäre da als Stresstest etwas hart.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Dezember 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wie ich hier bereits schrieb, muss ich mich erst einmal darum kümmern, dass mein Rücken sich komplett vom Bandscheibenvorfall erholt. Ringen wäre da als Stresstest etwas hart.


Das ist allerdings wahr.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. Dezember 2020)

So, gehe mal ne Runde laufen. Es regnet und ist kalt. Perfektes Wetter dafür.  

Im Sommer schwitze ich zu schnell.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> So, gehe mal ne Runde laufen. Es regnet und ist kalt. Perfektes Wetter dafür.


Perfektes Wetter um sich eine Erkältung einzufangen.
Besonders wenn man geschwitzt hat und sich der Schweiß abkühlt.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Dezember 2020)

Das Schöne ist ja, dass man derzeit gar nicht schwitzt - oder doch zumindest nicht trieft. Schwitzen soll ja den Körper abkühlen, aber bei Außentemperaturen knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt muss nix abgekühlt werden. Die beim Laufen erzeugte Wärme reicht ziemlich genau, um die Betriebstemperatur zu halten.

Man muss allerdings ein bißchen mehr aufpassen, weil man nicht so schnell warmgelaufen ist und unbedingt nur durch die Nase atmen sollte. Die aktive Pause wird noch etwas wichtiger, sonst reicht manchmal schon eine rote Fußgängerampel, um zu viel Wärme zu verlieren.

Ansonsten: Sehr angenehm. Um einen herum bibbern die Leute in dicken Mänteln und man selbst hat es in Jogginghose und Kapuzensweater kuschelig warm. Doof wird es erst bei Schnee und Matsch.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. Dezember 2020)

Nun, als ich wieder zu Hause ankam, fing ich tatsächlich an, ziemlich stark zu schwitzen. 

Bei höherem Tempo kann ich nicht mehr durch die Nase atmen. Ich laufe nicht besonders weit, aber dafür eher schnell.

@RyzA
Naja, ich erkälte mich eher, wenn ich bei dem Wetter nicht draußen Sport treibe. 

Ich laufe bei Temperaturen um die Null auch schon einmal in kurzen Sachen. Wichtig ist mir nur, dass auf dem Kopf ein Mützchen ist.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Bei höherem Tempo kann ich nicht mehr durch die Nase atmen. Ich laufe nicht besonders weit, aber dafür eher schnell.


Ich atme immer durch den Mund. Angewohnheit. Und das kann bei kalten Wetter problematisch werden.
Ich hatte als Kind viel Bronchitis.


Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Naja, ich erkälte mich eher, wenn ich bei dem Wetter nicht draußen Sport treibe.
> 
> Ich laufe bei Temperaturen um die Null auch schon einmal in kurzen Sachen. Wichtig ist mir nur, dass auf dem Kopf ein Mützchen ist.


Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Dezember 2020)

Faustregel: Wenn man noch laufen kann, ist es nicht zu kalt zum Laufen. Nur das hier wäre ein sicheres Zeichen, dass die Laufsaison beendet ist.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Dezember 2020)

Der Pectoralis Major ist bei mir verkürzt. Schon ewig nicht mehr gedehnt. Sollte man so langsam wieder ins Programm aufnehmen, sonst läuft man irgendwann wie ein Roboter rum.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBnTsfZBqOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich finde zu der Zeit hatten die Pro- Bodybuilder noch gute Körper. Da war das noch nicht ganz so extrem.
Obwohl sie ja damals auch schon gestofft haben. Arnie hatte das ja selber zugegeben.
Aber ich finde er hatte die beste Ästhetik und nicht umsonst so oft Titel geholt.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Dezember 2020)

Fun Fact: Arnie und Lou haben als Schauspieler sowohl Herkules als auch Conan verkörpert. Aber nur Arnie war der Terminator und nur Lou war der Hulk.  

Aber es stimmt schon, ich hatte auch schon oft das Gefühl, dass die Porportionen im Bodybulding damals noch harmonischer waren. Woran das liegt, kann ich aber auch nicht sagen - gestofft wurde damals wie heute, aber womöglich wurde damals der Körperfettanteil noch nicht so radikal abgebaut? Finde leider keine Zahlen, um das zu prüfen.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Fun Fact: Arnie und Lou haben als Schauspieler sowohl Herkules als auch Conan verkörpert. Aber nur Arnie war der Terminator und nur Lou war der Hulk.


Wobei ich die Hulk Serie früher immer unfreiwillig komisch fand mit den Zeitlupen Szenen. 

Den aktuellen CGI-Hulk diente  übrigens der Körperbau von  Günter Schlierkamp als Vorlage.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ES9WSVFY0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber es stimmt schon, ich hatte auch schon oft das Gefühl, dass die Porportionen im Bodybulding damals noch harmonischer waren. Woran das liegt, kann ich aber auch nicht sagen - gestofft wurde damals wie heute, aber womöglich wurde damals der Körperfettanteil noch nicht so radikal abgebaut? Finde leider keine Zahlen, um das zu prüfen.


Ja irgendwie weniger Fett und noch mehr Muskelmasse habe ich den Eindruck.
Heute stoffen die ja mit anderen Substanzen. Was genau weiß ich auch nicht.

Ein bekannter Bodybuilder ist vermutlich daran gestorben





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8LFtTQOQO8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und es gibt sicherlich noch mehr.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein letztes Spielzeug. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. Kann man auch beim Fernsehen verwenden. Man kann die Griffkraft kaum besser trainieren.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe so welche noch irgendwo rumfliegen: Handmuskeltrainer

Früher hatte ich auch meine Unterarme speziell trainiert. Dafür hatte ich einen abgesägten Besenstiel genommen. Da ein Band dran geknotet und auf der andere Seite ein Gewicht dran gemacht. Und dann immer mit ausgestreckten Armen das Band aufgewickelt bis das Gewicht oben war und dann wieder los gewickelt. Das paarmal hintereinander. Das hat richtig gezogen in den Unterarmen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Dezember 2020)

Habe ich beides auch. 
Die Möglichkeit, die Finger einzeln zu trainieren, ist schon etwas feines, da die stärkeren sonst immer das Kraftdefizit der anderen kompensieren. 
Ich mag das Aufwickeln am Stil nicht so. Muss ich auch mal wieder machen.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Dezember 2020)

Wir backen zumeist selbst und ich muss immer den Teig kneten. Zählt das auch?  

Nein ernsthaft, Greifkraft habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr separat trainiert. Vielleicht sollte ich, aber ich bemerke eigentlich kein Defizit.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Dezember 2020)

Wer nicht regelmäßig Klettern geht, hat immer ein Kraftdefizit in den Fingern. 

Wenn ihr täglich etwas backt, zählt das aber auch.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Dezember 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wer nicht regelmäßig Klettern geht, hat immer ein Kraftdefizit in den Fingern.
> 
> Wenn ihr täglich etwas backt, zählt das aber auch.


Na ja, Kali ist auch recht Grappling-intensiv. Wer mir zwischen die Griffel kommt, bleibt da im Regelfall auch. 

Aber Klettern könnte ich tatsächlich mal wieder machen. Ich habe das vor Jahren mal semi-free ausprobiert und fand es eigentlich ganz spaßig. Leider auch recht zeitintensiv, wenn man weder Indoor noch Outdoor etwas Passendes in der näheren Umgebung hat.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin eine Zeit lang auf Bäume geklettert, aber mittlerweile bin ich dafür zu schwer und nicht mehr beweglich genug. Masse hat auch Nachteile.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Na ja, Kali ist auch recht Grappling-intensiv. Wer mir zwischen die Griffel kommt, bleibt da im Regelfall auch.


Ist das ein Kampfsport?


----------



## Mahoy (19. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das ein Kampfsport?


Jepp, Beispiele siehe hier und hier und Folgende.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Jepp, Beispiele siehe hier und hier und Folgende.


Sieht sogar effektiver aus als "Judo".

Weil ganz ehrlich: wenn z.B. ein Boxer oder Kickboxer gegen einen Judo-Kämpfer kämpfen würde, dann hätte der Judokämpfer keine Chance. Bevor der zupacken und Griffe ansetzen kann, hat der schon welche in die Fresse bekommen.
Judo gegen normale Leute, die keinen Kampfsport machen mag helfen. Aber gegen andere Kampfsportarten keine Chance.


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sieht sogar effektiver aus als "Judo".
> 
> Weil ganz ehrlich: wenn z.B. ein Boxer oder Kickboxer gegen einen Judo-Kämpfer kämpfen würde, dann hätte der Judokämpfer keine Chance. Bevor der zupacken und Griffe ansetzen kann, hat der schon welche in die Fresse bekommen.
> Judo gegen normale Leute, die keinen Kampfsport machen mag helfen. Aber gegen andere Kampfsportarten keine Chance.


Nein, nein, nein. 

Weil ein Judoka keine Tritte oder Schläge abwehren kann? Das kann man nicht verallgemeinern.
Ich würde hingegen sagen, dass ein Ringer die meisten Kämpfe gegen Boxer für sich entscheiden würde.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ich würde hingegen sagen, dass ein Ringer die meisten Kämpfe gegen Boxer für sich entscheiden würde.


Aber auch nur wenn er ihn zu packen bekommt.
Bekommt er vorher ne schnelle harte Kombo, dann ist Ende.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Dezember 2020)

Es gibt ein paar sehr spezifische Disziplinen/-stile, die allein für sich nicht für waffenlosen Nahkampf geeignet sind. Aber eigentlich lernt man in jedem die selben Grundlagen, die man zumindest für Selbstverteidigung gebrauchen kann. Ein Judoka wird im Ernstfall nicht darauf verzichten, Schläge zu blocken oder auszuteilen; ebenso wenig wie ein Boxer den Ringregeln folgen und auf Tritte und Grappling verzichte würde.

Deshalb finde ich ja diese "Disziplin tritt gegen Disziplin an"-Wettkämpfe auch so witzlos, weil die Teilnehmer in einer simulierten _Kampfsituation_ künstlich auf den _Turnierregelsatz_ ihrer Disziplin beschränkt werden. Und da gewinnen - Oh Wunder! - natürlich jene Disziplinen, die bereits interdisziplinäre Mischungen sind.

Man muss da einfach mal zwischen dem Sport und den Wurzeln unterscheiden. Ein Bekannter von mir ist Karateka und Karate ist - schonend ausgedrückt - beim Nachwuchs nicht mehr sonderlich im Trend. Die Leute sehen die tänzerisch-leicht wirkenden Choreografien und haben mal einen Wow-Effekt, wenn Ziegel oder Holzbohlen zerdeppert werden, können aber seltsamerweise nicht abstrahieren, dass die körperlichen und geistigen Fähigkeiten, die zum Praktizieren der Formen befähigen, auch wunderbar geeignet sind, ein Defensive aufzubauen ... oder eine solche zu durchbrechen. Und dass Ziegel und Bretter symbolisch für gegnerische Extremitäten stehen, wird auch irgendwie verdrängt ...  

Manche Kampfkünste funktionieren auch einfach nicht sonderlich gut in simulierten Kämpfen, wenn sie stark auf All-In-Techniken aufbauen. Man kann den Gegner in einem sportlichen Wettkampf fixieren und Treffer auf erlaubte Trefferzonen bepunkten. Aber wie simuliert und bepunktet man Treffer, die einen realen Kampf sofort entscheiden/beenden würden? Und wie bepunktet man die Vorarbeit, dem Gegner auszuweichen und ihn zu provozieren, bis sich die dafür notwendige Blöße öffnet? - Das funktioniert einigermaßen innerhalb einer Disziplin, aber nicht zwischen Disziplinen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber auch nur wenn er ihn zu packen bekommt.
> Bekommt er vorher ne schnelle harte Kombo, dann ist Ende.


Wenn ein Boxer gegen einen Judoka antritt, gewinnt - wie in jeder beliebigen anderen Kombination - derjenige, der seine Fähigkeiten und physischen Eigenschaften in der spezifischen Situation besser zum Einsatz bringen kann und obendrein die fiesere Mistsau ist. 

Im konkreten Beispiel ist die Chance auf eine harte Kombo des Boxers genau so hoch oder so niedrig, wie die Chance des Judoka, den Boxer in die Griffe zu bekommen. Schlag- und Greifentfernung sind exakt identisch, wenn man als Boxer den Gegner nicht nur streicheln will. Und selbst ein Kickboxer, der auch treten darf, muss damit rechnen, dass der Judoka seinen antrainierten Reflexen folgt und ausgerechnet das tretende Bein als Hebel für etwas verwendet, was der Kickboxer tendenziell nicht so gut fände.
Nur beim sportlichen Turnier hört ein Ringer auf, wenn der Gegner abklopft oder der Ringrichter ruft - in einem echten Kampf hört er auf, wenn's gut vernehmlich geknackt hat.  

Kurz, der Ausgang lässt sich nicht sicher vorhersagen, aber wenn man das versucht, sind Physis und Mentalität der Opponenten viel entscheidender als die jeweils (hauptsächlich) geübten Disziplinen. Mehr Kraft und Agilität, höhere Reichweite, bessere Reflexe, stabilerer Knochenbau sowie niedrigere Schmerz- und Hemmschwelle geben den Ausschlag.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es gibt ein paar sehr spezifische Disziplinen/-stile, die allein für sich nicht für waffenlosen Nahkampf geeignet sind. Aber eigentlich lernt man in jedem die selben Grundlagen, die man zumindest für Selbstverteidigung gebrauchen kann. Ein Judoka wird im Ernstfall nicht darauf verzichten, Schläge zu blocken oder auszuteilen; ebenso wenig wie ein Boxer den Ringregeln folgen und auf Tritte und Grappling verzichte würde...
> 
> ... Im konkreten Beispiel ist die Chance auf eine harte Kombo des Boxers genau so hoch oder so niedrig, wie die Chance des Judoka, den Boxer in die Griffe zu bekommen. Schlag- und Greifentfernung sind exakt identisch, wenn man als Boxer den Gegner nicht nur streicheln will. Und selbst ein Kickboxer, der auch treten darf, muss damit rechnen, dass der Judoka seinen antrainierten Reflexen folgt und ausgerechnet das tretende Bein als Hebel für etwas verwendet, was der Kickboxer tendenziell nicht so gut fände.
> Nur beim sportlichen Turnier hört ein Ringer auf, wenn der Gegner abklopft oder der Ringrichter ruft - in einem echten Kampf hört er auf, wenn's gut vernehmlich geknackt hat.
> ...


Ich kenne jemanden der macht schon seit 30 Jahren Kampfkunst - und Kampfport. Der hat Boxen, Kickboxen, Hapkido, Wing Tsun, Luta Livre, MMA gemacht.  Ich hatte ihn mal gefragt was "auf der Straße" am effektivsten ist. Dann meinte er Boxen oder Kickboxen. Er meinte bei all dem wo man über (komplexe) Bewegungsabläufe nachdenken muß, das wäre im Ernstfall unbrauchbar. Nur wo man schnell agiert und reagiert, das ist wirklich effizient.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Dezember 2020)

Über Bewegungsabläufe nachdenken muss kein geübter Kämpfer. Die jeweiligen Techniken und Taktiken sitzen und werden blitzschnell abgerufen.

Was "auf der Straße" passiert, kann sich auch erheblich unterscheiden. Es ist ja ein Unterschied, ob irgend ein Suffkopf dich vor der Disco schubst, weil er dich mit dem neuen Macker seiner Ex verwechselt (oder nicht verwechselt ) hat oder dir jemand an Geld und/oder Leben will.
Erstere geben meist schon nach einem guten Treffer auf, selbst wenn dieser gar nicht neuralgisch sitzt, weil sie es gar nicht auf einen ernsthaften Kampf angelegt haben, sondern nur mal auf gut Glück probiert hat, ob du einknickst. Letztere haben dich und das von dir ausgehende Risiko zumeist schon vorher eingeschätzt, gehen planvoll vor und haben nicht selten selbst ein gerüttelt Maß an Training.

Tja, und dann ist da noch der Punkt der juristischen Konsequenzen. Über die darfst du natürlich in der Situation auch nicht nachdenken, aber es ist sehr hilfreich, sie bereits in das eigene Selbstverteidigungskonzept eingepflegt zu haben, das man dann abspult.
Als geübter Kampfsportler kann man sich ruckzuck in der Situation befinden, dass vor Gericht die Rolle von Opfer und Täter wechseln, weil unterstellt wird, man hätte ja viel verhältnismäßigere Mittel zur Verfügung gehabt, um den Angriff abzuwehren. Da ist es von Vorteil, sich eingehend mit Fixierungstechniken beschäftigt zu haben. Boxer und sind da eher nicht so bewandert, Kickboxer immerhin ein wenig.

Was wiederum dafür spricht, sich in mehreren Disziplinen zu üben. Dein Bekannter macht das und ich halte jede Wette, dass er in realen Konflikten keine Disziplin auswählt, sondern sein ganzes Arsenal zum Einsatz bringen würde. Man beschränkt sich nur da auf bestimmte Formen, wenn man das muss, also beispielsweise in sportlichen Wettkämpfen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Dezember 2020)

Habe Shotokan mit Ringen kombiniert. Shotokan im Verein, mit dem Ringen haben wir begonnen als ich 7 Jahre alt war. Mein Opa war früher Ringer und wollte mir da auch etwas mitgeben. 

Die Praxis fehlt momentan, aber der Boxsack im Keller hilft dabei, dass man nicht komplett aus der Übung kommt.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Über Bewegungsabläufe nachdenken muss kein geübter Kämpfer. Die jeweiligen Techniken und Taktiken sitzen und werden blitzschnell abgerufen.


Auch wenn sie komplexer sind?


Mahoy schrieb:


> Tja, und dann ist da noch der Punkt der juristischen Konsequenzen. Über die darfst du natürlich in der Situation auch nicht nachdenken, aber es ist sehr hilfreich, sie bereits in das eigene Selbstverteidigungskonzept eingepflegt zu haben, das man dann abspult.
> Als geübter Kampfsportler kann man sich ruckzuck in der Situation befinden, dass vor Gericht die Rolle von Opfer und Täter wechseln, weil unterstellt wird, man hätte ja viel verhältnismäßigere Mittel zur Verfügung gehabt, um den Angriff abzuwehren. Da ist es von Vorteil, sich eingehend mit Fixierungstechniken beschäftigt zu haben. Boxer und sind da eher nicht so bewandert, Kickboxer immerhin ein wenig.


Eine Arbeitskollege musste jemanden Schmerzensgeld zahlen weil er ihm die Nase gebrochen hat. Obwohl der andere ihn zuerst geschlagen hat. Und der ist nicht mal Kampfsportler.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Was wiederum dafür spricht, sich in mehreren Disziplinen zu üben. Dein Bekannter macht das und ich halte jede Wette, dass er in realen Konflikten keine Disziplin auswählt, sondern sein ganzes Arsenal zum Einsatz bringen würde. Man beschränkt sich nur da auf bestimmte Formen, wenn man das muss, also beispielsweise in sportlichen Wettkämpfen.


Klar ist das vorteilhaft, besonders wenn der Kampf nicht schnell entschieden wird.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Dezember 2020)

Oder, wie es mein damaliger Nahkampfausbilder peotisch ausdrückte (beinahe O-Ton): "Im Ernstfall wird überdisziplinär und unsportlich in die Eier getreten. Auch Kratzen, Beißen, Spucken und Steinewerfen ist erlaubt, wenn's was bringt. - Aber nicht in meiner Halle, verstanden? Sonst mache ich den Ernstfall!" - Wohl wahr.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2020)

Klar wenn es um Leben und Tod geht muss man wohl alles anwenden was möglich ist.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Dezember 2020)

Gestern ging's (gefühlt) um Leben und Tod. Aber beim Laufen.

Keine Ahnung, was das los war ... Eben noch Reserven für zwei Kilometer extra und ganz plötzlich total schwere Beine und die Pumpe auf 180. Ich glaube, ich werd' zu alt für diesen Scheiß ...


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Dezember 2020)

Wir haben uns letztens mit einer Kollegin darauf geeinigt, dass der, der gerne mit dem Rad unterwegs ist, eher ungern läuft und umgekehrt. Für mich ist Joggen ein Kampf, weil ich es einfach langweilig finde. Wenn ich mich aber dazu überwunden habe und erst einmal laufe, dann ist es meistens doch ganz angenehm.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Dezember 2020)

Kommt einfach auf die richtige Musik an. 

Meistens merke ich gar nicht, wie die Zeit vergeht. Oder ich nutze sie ohnehin sinnvoll, um meine Gedanken zu sortieren.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe früher beim laufen "Kicks" bekommen. Aber erst nach ca 30 Minuten.
Also Ausschüttungen von Glückshormonen welche einen noch zusätzliche Kräfte verleihen.
Oder es einen zumindest so vorkommt. Ohne Red Bull.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Kommt einfach auf die richtige Musik an.
> 
> Meistens merke ich gar nicht, wie die Zeit vergeht. Oder ich nutze sie ohnehin sinnvoll, um meine Gedanken zu sortieren.


Was hörst du denn beim Laufen?

Sowas vielleicht?


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T_aiaYkcSDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Wenn man nicht zu kleine Schritte macht, passt das vom Tempo her sogar ganz gut. 

Ich orientiere mich zu sehr an den BPM, wenn ich beim Laufen Musik höre. Bei einem längeren Technomix kann das natürlich ganz gut sein, wenn das Tempo immer wieder variiert.

Wie süß die Carey doch damals war. Wer würde da nicht im Schnee hinterherlaufen wollen. 

Hui, die ist ja im Alter meiner Mutter.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Dezember 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Was hörst du denn beim Laufen?


Im Moment habe ich so eine Mischung auf dem Player:



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bhOGV3Qo9sU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gn9hGfOy6vU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BM6CqGE8TWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Die BPM schafft man unmöglich als Schritttakt, aber man soll ja stets nach Höherem streben. 



Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wie süß die Carey doch damals war. Wer würde da nicht im Schnee hinterherlaufen wollen.
> Hui, die ist ja im Alter meiner Mutter.


Okay, solche Schockmomente bleiben mir zum Glück erspart ... Ms. Carey ist zwar in meiner Altersgruppe, aber nicht in meinem Beuteschema.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Im Moment habe ich so eine Mischung auf dem Player:
> 
> Die BPM schafft man unmöglich als Schritttakt, aber man soll ja stets nach Höherem streben.
> 
> ...


Hui, sowas habe ich früher auch gehört (in etwas härterer Form), nur eben nicht beim Laufen.



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LHCryR2R_Vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Ja, an die BPM kann man seine Schrittfrequenz im Metal nicht unbedingt anpassen. 

Finde, dass man im Bereich Techno am ehesten etwas findet, woran man sich problemlos orientieren kann.

Hier passt es zu meiner Schrittfrquenz perfekt:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQnjYplD43s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Die Musik mag dann für manch einen gewöhnungsbedürftig sein, aber es dient ja dem guten Zweck.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Januar 2021)

Hui, so n ordentlicher Marsch auf nüchternen Magen kann auch reinhauen. Habe mir mit 6,5 km/h Durchschnittstempo noch etwas Raum noch oben gelassen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0pDi65plHzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1EIWT0FUMmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Januar 2021)

Dass Bodybuilder nicht stark wären, behaupten auch nur Leute, die selbst keinen Kraftsport betreiben.

Wenn, dann kann man bei vielen Bodybuildern allenfalls eine suboptimales Verhältnis von Muskelquerschnitt zu Muskelleistung feststellen - sprich, Kraftsportler in vielen anderen Disziplinen holen aus augenscheinlich viel geringer definierter Muskulatur viel mehr Hub- und/oder Zugkraft heraus; von noch viel weniger von Muskelmasse abhängiger Ausdauer- und Schnellkraft ganz zu schweigen.

Das ist aber überhaupt nicht relevant, so lange ein Bodybuilder in seiner Kerndisziplin bleibt und diese vielleicht noch mit einer nahe verwandten abrundet. Erst in kombinierten Wettkämpfen kann das zum Problem werden, wenn man auch Muskeln über längere Zeit mit Energie und Sauerstoff versorgen muss, die man zum Erreichen des Wettkampfziels überhaupt nicht effektiv einsetzen kann.

Und natürlich für den sehr konstruierten Fall, dass man Bodybuilder künstlich einer Mangelsituation aussetzt. Da wäre der schwer zurückfahrbare, weniger skalierbare Energieumsatz im Zusammenspiel mit extrem reduziertem Körperfettanteil nicht gerade hilfreich.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2021)

Die Einzigen die  noch mehr Kraft haben sind Strongman.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wQ-_buN4He4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Unglaublich was die für Gewichte stemmen.
Die wiegen auch mal locker 180Kg.


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Januar 2021)

Ich war schon das ein oder andere mal in der Situation das ich meinen Kampfsport angewandt habe im Leben außerhalb der Matte. (Judo)

Ich muss selten über keinen Griff o.ä nachdenken. Die Komplexeren sind ohnehin nur etwas gegen geübte Gegner.
Ich nehme einfache Techniken die darauf aus sind den Kampf so schnell wie möglich zu beenden in dem ich den "Gegner" Fixiere oder andersweitig bewegungsunfähig mache.

Ein Guter Kampfsportler versucht außerhalb des Wettkampfes also einer Notsituation im weitesten sinne, nicht so viel wie Möglich anzuwenden und sein Arsenal zu verschwenden, sondern den Kampf um jeden Preis zu verhindern, oder mit möglichst geringem aber ausreichendem Schaden für alle beteiligten. Mit den einfachsten Mitteln die möglich und Nötig sind.

Ich mache zusätzlich seit ca. 10 Jahren Ganzkörper Training und bin meinen 3 Kollegen die seit Jahren Bodybuilding bertreibem also wirklich große Muskeln haben in Einigen dingen Deutlich überlegen- Aber nicht annährend in der Statischen Kraft. In dem Bereich wie sie trainieren ist die Kraft im Überfluss da. Das Problem sind oft unterdurchschnittlich komplexeren Bewegungen.
Die Hub und Stoß-Kraft in alle grade Richtungen ist sehr groß, fehlt aber bei Radialen Bewegungen, unter "halten" der Belastung. Da der Körper bei Dauerbelastung sichtbar nachgibt. Weil es eben oft vor allem von vielen Hobbyisten nicht trainiert wird in dem Bereich.

Ein Beispiel: 40KG Säcke die 2-3 Stunden Umlagert werden. dort ist viel Seitliche Bewegung unter last mit im Spiel.
Auch nach 2 Stunden hebt einer von ihnen Suverän das Gewicht ohne Probleme gradlinig Hoch, nur die seitliche Belastung die kein grades, ein sich stätig veränderndes Bewegungsmuster hat zeigt zusehens ihre Auswirkung.

So hat Jeder "Sport" oder Tätigkeit auch seine Defiziete. Wenige machen den Ausgleich im gleichen Maße

Ich fahren mit meinem Fully bequem 60km mit ca. 30KG Gepäck bei zurzeit 17-20KM/H(ohne Stopps) und bis max. 3000Hm(Aussummiert) auch mal 80km. Oder von Morgens bis Abends Trails (nein kein Elektro, ich rede von einem Echten Fahrrad^^)
Aber wenn ich Joggen soll... bin ich spätestens nach nem 1KM völlig am Ende. Mein bessere Hälfte macht auch schon mal 10km... Aber nicht die KM leistung mit dem Gepäck und schon gar nicht in der Geschwindigkeit mit Rad!

So hat jeder sein Gebiet/seinem Sport.


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2021)

Am effektivsten ist immer noch der "Dampfhammer".





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O9YIZQ5jZFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und wenn der Gegner größer ist macht man nen "Uppercut".


----------



## Mahoy (19. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Am effektivsten ist immer noch der "Dampfhammer".


"Schon mal was gehört von den göttlichen Händen? - Das sind sie; sie spenden Trost, Freude ... aber auch Dunkelheit, wenn es sein muss!"  

(Ich bevorzuge allerdings den Handballen vor die Stirn. Funktioniert bei kleineren und größeren Gegnern, wirft zurück, macht benommen und minimiert das Risiko, sich selbst die Finger zu brechen.)


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. Januar 2021)

Bin froh, dass man mit der richtigen Körpersprache und dem Erscheinungsbild schon einmal den meisten Konflikten aus dem Weg gehen kann.
Intuitiv lautet das Ziel nämlich immer Kopf runterziehen und Knie rein oder Gegner auf den Boden und in den Full Mount. 

In letzter Zeit wird nur gepumpt. Kontaktsport ist im Moment ja nicht und hier in der Nähe habe ich keinen Kumpel, der Kampfsport macht.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Januar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Bin froh, dass man mit der richtigen Körpersprache und dem Erscheinungsbild schon einmal den meisten Konflikten aus dem Weg gehen kann.


Das funktioniert ganz gut, wenn das Gegenüber eine lebensbejahende Grundeinstellung hat oder sich - i.d.R. in Meute - nicht trotzdem überlegen fühlt. Ich habe mir angewöhnt, bei Nachtspaziergängen in kritischen Arealen immer dann, wenn ich da Gefühl hatte, angepeilt zu werden, der nächstbesten Zusammenrottung eine freundlich grüßende Geste zuzuwerfen. Bis ausgewertet wurde, wen aus der Gruppe man kennen könnte, hat man eine bessere Ausgangsposition für Fight-or-Flight erreicht.  



Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Intuitiv lautet das Ziel nämlich immer Kopf runterziehen und Knie rein oder Gegner auf den Boden und in den Full Mount.


Aber damit rechnen die doch. 

Spaß beiseite, die direkte Lösung ist nicht zu verachten. Ich versuche bei solchen Gelegenheiten, den Gegner in den Griff zu kriegen. Damit bekommt man Pluspunkte, wenn die Polizei versehentlich doch zugegen ist und ggf. macht sich das auch vor Gericht besser. Vor allem aber hat man - je nach Bedarf - einen Schild oder ein Demonstrationsobjekt zur Hand, falls der Patient nicht alleine ist.



Leonidas_I schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit wird nur gepumpt. Kontaktsport ist im Moment ja nicht und hier in der Nähe habe ich keinen Kumpel, der Kampfsport macht.


Ich kann derzeit nur mit meinem Junior trainieren. Der ist mit seinen sechs Lenzen leider noch überhaupt nicht meine Gewichtsklasse und außerdem fiese Griffe und Kniffe drauf, die er nur im Kindergarten gelernt haben kann, denn in jedem anständigen Dojo wären die verboten!


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das funktioniert ganz gut, wenn das Gegenüber eine lebensbejahende Grundeinstellung hat oder sich - i.d.R. in Meute - nicht trotzdem überlegen fühlt. Ich habe mir angewöhnt, bei Nachtspaziergängen in kritischen Arealen immer dann, wenn ich da Gefühl hatte, angepeilt zu werden, der nächstbesten Zusammenrottung eine freundlich grüßende Geste zuzuwerfen. Bis ausgewertet wurde, wen aus der Gruppe man kennen könnte, hat man eine bessere Ausgangsposition für Fight-or-Flight erreicht.


Bin bei meinen Nachtspaziergängen noch nie auf Meuten gestoßen. Da begegne ich höchstens einem Hund, dessen Besitzer nichts von der Leine hält oder im schlimmsten Falle einem Wildschwein. Wie man mit Hunden umgeht, weiß ich, bei einem Wildschwein sucht man allerdings lieber so schnell wie möglich das Weite, wenn es auf Kollisionskurs aus ist. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich kann derzeit nur mit meinem Junior trainieren. Der ist mit seinen sechs Lenzen leider noch überhaupt nicht meine Gewichtsklasse und außerdem fiese Griffe und Kniffe drauf, die er nur im Kindergarten gelernt haben kann, denn in jedem anständigen Dojo wären die verboten!


In dem Alter habe ich schon mit meinem Opa gerungen und kurz darauf mit Karate angefangen. Das geht schon.
Sand in die Augen zu werfen ist etwas, das mich damals im Kindergarten sehr überrascht hat. Das kannte ich vorher nicht. Fand es allerdings schon als Knirps unehrenhaft...


----------



## Mahoy (20. Januar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Bin bei meinen Nachtspaziergängen noch nie auf Meuten gestoßen. Da begegne ich höchstens einem Hund, dessen Besitzer nichts von der Leine hält oder im schlimmsten Falle einem Wildschwein. Wie man mit Hunden umgeht, weiß ich, bei einem Wildschwein sucht man allerdings lieber so schnell wie möglich das Weite, wenn es auf Kollisionskurs aus ist.


Wer noch nie nach dem Abendbrot (als Außenstehender) in Problemvierteln von Großstädten unterwegs war, hat nicht intensiv gelebt. Du solltest das unbedingt mal ausprobieren!


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2021)

Ok. Ich muß mich jetzt outen: Ich kann KiBoTu.  Das habe ich schon mit 3 Jahren gelernt.

Das ist äußerst effektiv. Gerade auf dem Boden!


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wer noch nie nach dem Abendbrot (als Außenstehender) in Problemvierteln von Großstädten unterwegs war, hat nicht intensiv gelebt. Du solltest das unbedingt mal ausprobieren!


Ich bin in Ratingen West aufgewachsen. Habe nichts verpasst. 

@RyzA





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUSlHJoGiwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ob der Junge irgendwann mal die Vocals in einer Death Metal Band machen wird? 

Haya, haya, haya!


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6Hs4AaZ2Xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Januar 2021)

Extrem definierter Oberkörper, aber diese Beinchen sind einfach lächerlich.
Und wenn deine Oberarme breiter sind als deine Oberschenkel, liegt es sicher nicht an der Genetik.
Gut, dass er nicht in den Ring muss. Mit so einem hohen Körperschwerpunkt bleibste nicht auf den Beinen und auf diesen beiden sowieso nicht.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Mit so einem hohen Körperschwerpunkt bleibste nicht auf den Beinen und auf diesen beiden sowieso nicht.


Der drückt in der Beinpresse 1,2 Tonnen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der drückt in der Beinpresse 1,2 Tonnen.


Glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe. 
Dann schafft der min 1,6 Tonnen beim Bicepscurl.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Januar 2021)

So stark vom Durchschnitt abweichende Proportionen täuschen. Ein Bekannter hat im Vergleich auch extreme Storchenbeine, beim Beindrücken kann er trotzdem mit etlichen Keulen größeren Querschnitts mithalten.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Januar 2021)

Bei entsprechender Größe braucht es nicht immer den Umfang (Muskellänge gleicht das aus), stimmt.
Dennoch sieht man hier direkt über dem Knie nichts vom M. vastus medialis. Auch von der Seite sieht es nicht besser aus. M vastus lateralis, wo bist du?

Mein KFA ist wahrscheinlich das Dreifache und dennoch kannste die auseinanderhalten.


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> So stark vom Durchschnitt abweichende Proportionen täuschen. Ein Bekannter hat im Vergleich auch extreme Storchenbeine, beim Beindrücken kann er trotzdem mit etlichen Keulen größeren Querschnitts mithalten.


Ein Arbeitskollege ist auch ziemlich dünn aber der drückt in der Beinpresse 400-500kg. Da kann man sich täuschen.
Ich habe auch nicht die dicksten Beine. Aber als ich noch Fitness gemacht habe die natürlich mittrainiert.
Angefangen hatte ich Beinpresse mit 200kg und war dann auch irgendwann bei 400kg.  Wadenheben hatte ich noch zusätzlich gemacht. Und bevor ich Gerätetraining gemacht hatte immer 1 Stunde Laufband.
Das vor über 10 Jahren... jetzt bin ich lange nicht mehr so fit.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Arbeitskollege ist auch ziemlich dünn aber der drückt in der Beinpresse 400-500kg. Da kann man sich täuschen.
> Ich habe auch nicht die dicksten Beine. Aber als ich noch Fitness gemacht habe die natürlich mittrainiert.
> Angefangen hatte ich Beinpresse mit 200kg und war dann auch irgendwann bei 400kg.


Größe und Gewicht?


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Größe und Gewicht?


Wer? Mein Kollege oder ich? Kollege ist ungefähr 1.74m und wiegt 65-70 Kg.

Ich bin 1.88m und wiege 120kg. Damals wog ich ca 85kg.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wer? Mein Kollege oder ich? Kollege ist ungefähr 1.74m und wiegt 65-70 Kg.
> 
> Ich bin 1.88m und wiege 120kg. Damals wog ich ca 85kg.


Sowohl als auch. Sind beides Faktoren, die da eine Rolle spielen. Wer schwer ist, hat automatisch etwas mehr Kraft in der Beinpresse, sofern er sich auch mal auf den Beinen fortbewegt. 
Das andere ist halt die Muskellänge, die eine Bedeutung hat, nicht nur der Querschnitt.
Bei 1,74m und 70kg sind 400-500 kg in der Beinpresse schon ein extrem guter Wert.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Februar 2021)

Ich habe meinen Trainingsplan verschlampt und hatte den leider nicht in digitaler Form auf dem Rechner. Gibt ja doch immer 1-2 Übungen, die man dann schon einmal vergisst, wenn der ganze Katalog aus 30 Übungen oder mehr besteht... Gar keine Lust, mich jetzt wieder eine Stunde damit zu beschäftigen. Extrem demotivierend. 

Edit:
Nachdem ich ihn fertig getippt habe, finde ich ihn in einem Trainingsbuch. 
Doppelt hält besser.


----------



## RyzA (7. Februar 2021)

R.I.P. - Leon Spinks .
Er war der ältere Bruder vom Boxer Michael Spinks und hatte damals überraschend Muhammad Ali bezwungen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Februar 2021)

Der Schnee ist weg; nun entfallen die Ausdauereinheiten wieder. Paradox, wa?


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2xGvZxN2NIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eddie Hall ist einer der stärksten Menschen auf unseren Erdball. Und sehr symphatisch.


----------



## Mahoy (22. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eddie Hall ist einer der stärksten Menschen auf unseren Erdball. Und sehr symphatisch.


Vermutlich entwicklet man eine gewisse Sensibilität, wenn man sich durch den Alltag bewegen muss, als wäre fast Alles um einen herum aus Glas. 

Eine "Rückrunde" der Beiden beim Bodenturnen und am Reck wäre sicherlich auch interessant. Ich war überrascht, wie - vergleichsweise - behende Hall trotz seiner Masse ist, das sieht man eher selten.


----------



## Gabbyjay (23. März 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch. Sind beides Faktoren, die da eine Rolle spielen. Wer schwer ist, hat automatisch etwas mehr Kraft in der Beinpresse, sofern er sich auch mal auf den Beinen fortbewegt.
> Das andere ist halt die Muskellänge, die eine Bedeutung hat, nicht nur der Querschnitt.
> Bei 1,74m und 70kg sind 400-500 kg in der Beinpresse schon ein extrem guter Wert.



Kommt auf die Beinpresse an!
Je nach Konstruktionsweise ist ein Kilo auf der einen so viel wie 2 oder auch 0,5 kg auf der andren.  
Wirklich aussagekräftig ist daher eher die Leistung bei Kniebeugen und Kreuzheben.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. März 2021)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Je nach Konstruktionsweise ist ein Kilo auf der einen so viel wie 2 oder auch 0,5 kg auf der andren.
> Wirklich aussagekräftig ist daher eher die Leistung bei Kniebeugen und Kreuzheben.


Ja. Das stimmt natürlich. Ist koordinativ aber auch wesentlich anspruchsvoller.


----------



## soulstyle (10. April 2021)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Beinpresse an!
> Je nach Konstruktionsweise ist ein Kilo auf der einen so viel wie 2 oder auch 0,5 kg auf der andren.
> Wirklich aussagekräftig ist daher eher die Leistung bei Kniebeugen und Kreuzheben.


Ich trainiere seit dem Coronawahn März 2020, Zuhause, (gleiche Intensität, Dauer und 4-5 mal die Woche), und habe das Problem, nicht die gleichen Gewichte zu schaffen wie im Gym.
Finde Muskelvolumen und  Wachstum ist geblieben.
Die Langhantelstange ist dünner vom Querschnitt, das Gewichtsproblem liegt eher im Oberkörper Bereich.
Beine ist eigentlich mehr oder weniger gleich geblieben.
Schulter ist das Problem das ich die schwweren Gewichte (Langhantel) aus dem Stand raus heben muss..
Ich verstehe aber nicht warum ich die Gewichte die ich im Studio geschafft habe, zuhause nicht schaffe?
(Hauptsächlich Brust).
Vlt. auch Geräte Konstruktionsbedingt?
Habt Ihr ein ähnliches Problem?


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. April 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Vlt. auch Geräte Konstruktionsbedingt?
> Habt Ihr ein ähnliches Problem?


Habe bereits vor Jahren dafür gesorgt, dass ich zu Hause halbwegs vernünftig trainieren kann und war daher nie Studiogänger.

Kraftwerte? Brust und Schultern sind ganz okay und verbessern sich grad, weil ich sie am meisten trainiere. Beine waren nie ein Problem... Rücken könnte besser sein. Da mache ich momentan zu wenig.

Wie lange war deine Pause? Hast du im Studio irgendetwas geführt gemacht, wo du jetzt frei trainierst?


----------



## soulstyle (10. April 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Habe bereits vor Jahren dafür gesorgt, dass ich zu Hause halbwegs vernünftig trainieren kann und war daher nie Studiogänger.
> 
> Kraftwerte? Brust und Schultern sind ganz okay und verbessern sich grad, weil ich sie am meisten trainiere. Beine waren nie ein Problem... Rücken könnte besser sein. Da mache ich momentan zu wenig.
> 
> Wie lange war deine Pause? Hast du im Studio irgendetwas geführt gemacht, wo du jetzt frei trainierst?


Ich trainiere fast ausschließlich frei. Ich habe keine Pause gemacht obwohl ich kurz davorstand aus zu setzen bis Studios wieder öffnen. Hab aber Gott sei Dank durchtrainiert. Problem war anfänglich Zuhause, auf Alternativübungen aus zu weichen aber wusste nicht wie ich es umsetzen kann. Z.B. Trizeps vorher an Seilzüge trainiert, Zuhause nur Stirndrücken, die Varianten die man mit Kurzhanteln und Gummibänder machen kann. Brust konzentrationsübungen wie Butterfly, Dips, etc. selbes Problem.. Beinstrecker und Beinbeuger, da war ich kplt aufgeschnissen, mitlerweile kompensiere ich das mit Gummibänder. Oder Latziehen. Mache nur Klimmzüge und Rudern mit Kurz / Langhantel oder Gummizüge sitzend Rudern....Also viel Grundübungen + Murksübungen.Kraftwerte, Studio Brust schräg, Arbeitssätze 95 zuhause 85 maximal 5 wdh. 🙄. Flach ist geblieben 105. Beine war ich bei Arbeitssätze 100 freie Kniebeugen zuhause 85 bis 90 max 6 Wdh. 😬. Beinpresse mache ich garnicht mehr, womit auch? Versuche Hackenschmidt mit Langhantel zu immitieren...Oder Bulgarian Split Squat. Ich kann es mir nicht wirklich erklären.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. April 2021)

Schon über einen längeren Zeitraum?
Hast du die Ernährung umgestellt? Als letzter Faktor außerhalb des Trainings fallen mir dann höchstens psychische Ursachen ein.

Muss meinen Boxsack Mal wieder aufhängen... Das fehlt mir.


----------



## soulstyle (11. April 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Schon über einen längeren Zeitraum?
> Hast du die Ernährung umgestellt? Als letzter Faktor außerhalb des Trainings fallen mir dann höchstens psychische Ursachen ein.
> 
> Muss meinen Boxsack Mal wieder aufhängen... Das fehlt mir.


Kann wirklich an der Psyche liegen....die Mädels vom Studio fehlen mir als Motivationsschub


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. April 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Kann wirklich an der Psyche liegen....die Mädels vom Studio fehlen mir als Motivationsschub


Dachte, die lenken eher ab.


----------



## soulstyle (25. April 2021)

So bin heute Mountainbike gefahren.
4 x habe ich diese Woche schon Krafttraining gemacht, wollte eigentlich heute Rücken machen, habe mich aber
entschlossen den Konditionsauftakt für 2021 ein zu läuten.
Direkt 30Km ca in 1,5 Std abgestrampelt und  7Km vor meinem Ziel, bin  ich über eine Heftzwecke gefahren im Wald....
Wo zum Teuf....kommt die Heftzwecke her.....
Naja hab mich dann von meiner Frau abholen lassen.
Morgen nach der Arbeit wird dann Rückken gemacht.
Freue mich schon auf nächsten Freitag, wenn es trocken ist, radel ich wieder...


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. April 2021)

Haha, die Liebe Frau hat dich gerettet!
War vorgestern auf dem Mountainbike unterwegs. Da ich am Tag im Schnitt ca. 10km zu Fuß gehe, laufe ich grad nicht. Krafttraining kam diese Woche etwas zu kurz. Wollte schauen, dass ich das demnächst vor der Arbeit erledige, aber bin momentan noch zu faul, um um 6:00 aufzustehen, da ich zu spät schlafen gehe. 

Fokus liegt jetzt aber eh erst einmal wieder auf dem Oberkörper. Beine sehen schon wie die eines Wrestlers aus. Da muss nicht noch mehr dran.


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. Mai 2021)

Wie trainiert ihr euren Oberkörper im Lockdown?
Ich habe mit Freihanteln vor dem Lockdown trainiert, an sich meistens die Grundübungen, weil ich nicht so viel Zeit hatte.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2021)

Zu Hause am besten Liegestütze machen für Brust und Trizeps. Kurzhantel für Bizeps.
Und Situps für den Bauch.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zu Hause am besten Liegestütze machen für Brust und Trizeps. Kurzhantel für Bizeps.
> Und Situps für den Bauch.


Den Bauch trainiere ich nicht extra, der kriegt mehr als genug vom Sprinten und Klimmzügen ab. Ich habe eine 3-Griffe-Klimmzugstange installiert. Bizeps trainiere ich auch mit den negativen, "falschen" Klimmzügen (Untergriff mit gebogenem Rücken). Liegestütze benutze ich auch, sie sind aber zu easy. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Brust und der Triceps zu wenig abbekommen. Ich vermisse auch das vernünftige Rudern. Meiner Meinung nach ist Rudern wichtiger als Klimmzüge, besonders fürs PC-Volk wie wir.
Ich habe 2 bis zu 30KG Kurzhantel. Bei 90KG Eigengewicht bringen die weniger als Liegestütze. Mit ihnen kann man Beine tranieren, wenn man unilateral vorgeht, aber das war es auch.
Hast du irgendwelche ausgeklügelte Lösung für die horizontalen Push und Pull Übungen?


----------



## Mahoy (6. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zu Hause am besten Liegestütze machen für Brust und Trizeps. Kurzhantel für Bizeps.
> Und Situps für den Bauch.


Exakt mein Programm.

Ansonsten zwei Stangen (einmal Curl), weil für einige Übungen dann doch etwas "symmetrischer" als identisch bestückte Kurzhanteln. Beschwerte Kniebeugen etc. ...

Und zwei Handtrainer für eine Fortsetzung des Trainings auch beim Hinfläzen. Damit ich auch morgen noch kraftvoll zupacken kann.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Den Bauch trainiere ich nicht extra, der kriegt mehr als genug vom Sprinten und Klimmzügen ab. Ich habe eine 3-Griffe-Klimmzugstange installiert. Bizeps trainiere ich auch mit den negativen, "falschen" Klimmzügen (Untergriff mit gebogenem Rücken). Liegestütze benutze ich auch, sie sind aber zu easy.


Das kann man natürlich auch machen.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche ausgeklügelte Lösung für die horizontalen Push und Pull Übungen?


Welche meinst du genau?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und zwei Handtrainer für eine Fortsetzung des Trainings auch beim Hinfläzen. Damit ich auch morgen noch kraftvoll zupacken kann.


Mit Handtrainern trainiert man auch seine Unterarme.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welche meinst du genau?


Dann ausführlich: 
Ich habe die normalen Liegestütze erlernt ( nicht die Fake halbwegs, sondern die, wo die Ellenbogen am Körper bleiben, man fast bis zum Boden geht, indem man die Schulterblätter zusammenzieht). Nachdem ich 20 davon konnte, bin ich auf die Decline-Variante umgestiegen ( Füße hoch). 15, dann auf die Diamentenvariante umgestiegen, dann Decline-Diamenten und Typewriter. Jetzt bin ich bei Pseudo-Planche-Anfängen.
Normale - anfangs fühlt man gut unten und Mitte der Brust, Triceps, sehr schnell zu easy
Decline - Mehr auf die front Delts, bisschen im oberen Teil der Brust, Triceps bisschen mehr
Diamant - sehr unbequem, sehr stark auf Triceps und in der Nähe vom Brustbein spürbar
Diamant Decline - viel angenehmer, weniger auf die Brust, mehr auf Triceps und front Delts
Typewriter - die beste Variante bis jetzt für die Brust, kaum spürbar bei Delts oder Triceps, wenn man die Vorgänger kann
Pseudo-Planche - geht sehr stark auf die front Delts and den ganzen Körper, sehr wenig auf die Brust, etwas mehr Stabilitätsanforderungen für Triceps

Triceps selbst kann man mit Sphinxpushups als Dropset sehr effektiv trainieren. Bis auf die Typewriter-Variante kriegt zumindest bei mir die Brust kaum was ab, also Stagnation.
Die Frage war, ob es eine andere Lösung dafür gibt? Ich meine für die Pecs.


RyzA schrieb:


> Mit Handtrainern trainiert man auch seine Unterarme.


Oder man hängt aktiv an der Klimmzugstange, nachdem man mit dem Rest fertig wird, ist auch gut für die Körperhaltung und schwere Tüten tragen


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Dann ausführlich:
> Ich habe die normalen Liegestütze erlernt ( nicht die Fake halbwegs, sondern die, wo die Ellenbogen am Körper bleiben, man fast bis zum Boden geht, indem man die Schulterblätter zusammenzieht). Nachdem ich 20 davon konnte, bin ich auf die Decline-Variante umgestiegen ( Füße hoch). 15, dann auf die Diamentenvariante umgestiegen, dann Decline-Diamenten und Typewriter. Jetzt bin ich bei Pseudo-Planche-Anfängen.
> Normale - anfangs fühlt man gut unten und Mitte der Brust, Triceps, sehr schnell zu easy
> Decline - Mehr auf die front Delts, bisschen im oberen Teil der Brust, Triceps bisschen mehr
> ...


So variabel habe ich das noch nicht gemacht. Ausser die Arme näher an den Körper oder eben weiter auseinander.

Wenn dir das alles zu leicht ist dann kannst du noch bei den Liegestützen in die Hände klatschen. Das machen Boxer auch ganz gerne. Abstoßen... klatschen.... abstoßen klatschen...


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> So variabel habe ich das noch nicht gemacht. Ausser die Arme näher an den Körper oder eben weiter auseinander.


Naja, beim Bankdrücken bleibt man auch nicht lange bei den jungfräulichen 40kg 
Ich kann damit leben, die Ruderalternativen gefallen mir nicht. Zur Zeit mache ich das:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EEFHHOCfHgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das gefällt mir mehr schlecht als recht, aber besser als gar nichts.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn dir das alles zu leicht ist dann kannst du noch bei den Liegestützen in die Hände klatschen. Das machen Boxer auch ganz gerne. Abstoßen... klatschen.... abstoßen klatschen...


Werde ich einbauen, ich werde versuchen Flys auf dem Boden zu machen. Vielleicht bringt das was


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Wie trainiert ihr euren Oberkörper im Lockdown?
> Ich habe mit Freihanteln vor dem Lockdown trainiert, an sich meistens die Grundübungen, weil ich nicht so viel Zeit hatte.


Freihanteln sind doch das beste Mittel, um zu trainieren.
Trainiere aber auch an Geräten, da ich mehr oder weniger komplett ausgestattet und nicht auf ein Studio angewiesen bin.

Bevor man Klatschen in die Liegestütze einbaut, lieber mit Theraband oder Gewichtsweste trainieren. Hast du mehr von, wenn es um Aufbau geht. Kannst auch deine Beine höher lagern (Treppe, Tisch), dann nimmst du den Deltoideus und den clavicularen Anteil des Pectoralis Major besser mit.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Freihanteln sind doch das beste Mittel, um zu trainieren.
> Trainiere aber auch an Geräten, da ich mehr oder weniger komplett ausgestattet und nicht auf ein Studio angewiesen bin.
> 
> Bevor man Klatschen in die Liegestütze einbaut, lieber mit Theraband oder Gewichtsweste trainieren. Hast du mehr von, wenn es um Aufbau geht. Kannst auch deine Beine höher lagern (Treppe, Tisch), dann nimmst du den Deltoideus und den clavicularen Anteil des Pectoralis Major besser mit.


Die Beine höher mache ich schon (Decline). Was beim Bankdrücken Incline heißt, ist bei Liegestützen Decline und andersrum. Die Idee mit der Weste ist aber genial. Ich hole mir glatt eine  Die kann man doch quasi für alles benutzen.


Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Freihanteln sind doch das beste Mittel, um zu trainieren.
> Trainiere aber auch an Geräten, da ich mehr oder weniger komplett ausgestattet und nicht auf ein Studio angewiesen bin.


Ich bin selbst ein Freihantelverfechter, beim Bankdrücken ohne Spotter wird es aber heikel. Das mit dem Gerät ist aber eine gute Alternative. Meinst du sowas?




__





						Gerätetraining
					

Ob Muskelaufbau, Kraftausdauer oder Definition – mit dem Gerätetraining bei McFIT erreichst du jedes Trainingsziel. Entdecke jetzt das Training.




					www.mcfit.com
				





Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Bevor man Klatschen in die Liegestütze einbaut, lieber mit Theraband oder Gewichtsweste trainieren. Hast du mehr von, wenn es um Aufbau geht. Kannst auch deine Beine höher lagern (Treppe, Tisch), dann nimmst du den Deltoideus und den clavicularen Anteil des Pectoralis Major besser mit.


Ich sage dir was, ich habe mit den Bändern angefangen.. Kurzfassung, die Schießdinger sind nix für mich   




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ct4qZKEcTFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei 20 Sekunden und bei 1min 57 Sekunden, die Sachen sind mir passiert.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Mai 2021)

Danke, das meiste davon war durchaus witzig und auch nicht schmerzhaft. 
Der eine Junge hat sich aber gewaltig seine Ellenbogen zerstört. Wenn die schon von Natur aus in Hyperextension gehen, sollte man etwas früher stoppen, damit genau so etwas nicht passiert. Ein stärkerer Antagonist (Bizeps) wäre auch hilfreich. 

Ich trainiere nicht so oft mit Therabändern, aber dennoch ist mir damit noch nie ein Unglück geschehen. 

Ne, habe so einen Tower mit verschiedenen "Stationen" und eine Bank bzw. Rack.








						FINNLO Kraftstation Autark 2200 | jetzt kaufen
					

Effektives Krafttraining zu Hause mit dem Kraftstation Autark 2200 von FINNLO. Direkt vom Hersteller online kaufen.




					www.finnlo.de


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Danke, das meiste davon war durchaus witzig und auch nicht schmerzhaft.
> Der eine Junge hat sich aber gewaltig seine Ellenbogen zerstört. Wenn die schon von Natur aus in Hyperextension gehen, sollte man etwas früher stoppen, damit genau so etwas nicht passiert. Ein stärkerer Antagonist (Bizeps) wäre auch hilfreich.


Er war ein halbes Hähnchen 


Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ich trainiere nicht so oft mit Therabändern, aber dennoch ist mir damit noch nie ein Unglück geschehen.


Es gab noch den Fall, wo ich mehr Klimmzüge mit dem Teil herausquetschen wollte. Den Rest kannste dir denken.


Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ne, habe so einen Tower mit verschiedenen "Stationen" und eine Bank bzw. Rack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geiler shice, Schweizer Messer für Fitnessgeräte. Ich überlege es mir.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Mai 2021)

Ich war heute auf einem Tretroller unterwegs. Also die Geräte, die wirklich umweltfreundlich sind und auf denen man ins Schwitzen kommt. Das perfekte Beine-Po Workout, wenn man es denn möchte. Als Funsport gar nicht übel. Habe allerdings festgestellt, dass ich mehr Kraft im rechten Bein habe. Rechtes Bein also Standbein, weil es bei jedem Abstoßen angewinkelt ist und das linke Bein dann als Schwungbein.

Problematik: asymmetrisches Muskelaktivität. Links arbeiten die Flexoren des Knies und die Extensoren der Hüfte konzentrisch, während auf der rechten Seite das Gesäß (Extensor Hüfte) und die Extensoren des Knies (Quadriceps) exzentrisch, isometrisch und konzentrisch arbeiten... Damit das nicht zu einer Disbalance führt, müsste ich demnächst das linke Bein isoliert trainieren.

Verstehe das aber nicht so recht. Früher hätte ich sagen können, dass der Kraftunterschied durch Fußball oder Kampfsport zu Stande kommt. Momentan werden beide Seiten aber gleichermaßen trainiert. Eventuell sollte ich mal darauf achten, ob ich bei Kniebeugen die Last wirklich gleichermaßen verteile. Vielleicht nächste Woche Treppen nur noch mit links steigen!? 

Übrigens nicht nur ein Kraftproblem:
Der Bewegungsablauf ist ebenso sauberer. Wenn ich mich stattdessen mit dem rechten Bein abstoßen möchte, trete ich Löcher in den Boden.


----------



## -ElCritico- (9. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem beim Sprinten. Ich konnte mit dem rechten Bein viel stärker und koordinierter abstoßen. Damals habe ich dann eine Zeit lang nur unilateral trainiert und immer mit dem linken Bein angefangen. Wenn das Linke nicht mehr konnte, habe ich mit dem rechten Bein nicht weiter gemacht. Es waren nur 3 Übungen: Single Leg Romanian Deadlift, Bulgarian Split Squats und Seilspringen auf einem Bein. Die Disbalancen und Koordinationsstörungen waren nach etwa 1,5 Monaten weg. Seitdem wechsle ich periodisch zwischen beidseitig und unilateral ab.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Mai 2021)

Jupp.
Finde es allerdings merkwürdig, weil im MMA und Fußball das linke Bein mein Standbein ist. Kann deswegen nicht nachvollziehen, wieso es ausgerechnet beim Tretrollerfahren umgekehrt ist. Denn ich habe darauf (links) ein besseres Gleichgewicht und kann das rechte Bein eigentlich gezielter koordinieren.

Werde mal schauen, ob es vielleicht doch nur ein Kraftproblem ist, wenngleich ich nicht verstehen kann, woher die Disbalance kommt. Grad tiefe einbeinige Kniebeuge gemacht, um zu vergleichen. Merke im Seitenvergleich keinen Unterschied. Allerdings macht mein rechtes Knie keine schönen Geräusche...  Klingt fast wie Krepitationen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (9. Mai 2021)

Die Geräusche sind nicht nett  
Ansonsten entspricht der Bewegungsablauf vom Tretroller eher Bounds, da aktiviert man die ganze hintere Kette. Die Quads stabilisieren die Knien, der Po absorbiert den Aufprall ab, wirklich nach vorne geht man mit Hilfe vom unteren Oberschenkel( man zieht den Boden nach hinten). Squats gehen hauptsächlich auf Quads und Po, sie sind die falsche Übung dafür. RDL ist die Übung der Wahl.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Squats gehen hauptsächlich auf Quads und Po, sie sind die falsche Übung dafür. RDL ist die Übung der Wahl.


Welche Muskulatur ist beim Standbein aktiv? Gluteus Maximus und Quadriceps. Also genau die richtige Übung. 

Selbst die Art der Belastung ist gleich (Konzentrik und Exzentrik im Wechsel).


----------



## -ElCritico- (9. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Welche Muskulatur ist beim Standbein aktiv? Gluteus Maximus und Quadriceps. Also genau die richtige Übung.
> 
> Selbst die Art der Belastung ist gleich (Konzentrik und Exzentrik im Wechsel).


Unterer Oberschenkel stabilisiert auch das Knie, insbesondere wenn das Bein nicht komplett gestreckt ist, aber eher passiv als Antagonist zu den Quads. Es kann auch sein, dass es weniger motorische Einheiten im anderen Bein gibt. Das Nervensystem kann man dann mit der Zeit damit antrainieren. Dann wäre der beste Weg, noch mehr mit dem Linken zu fahren, bis sich die Unterschiede legen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (20. Mai 2021)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es hierher gehört. Durch HIIT-Sprinttraining habe ich meinen Körperfettanteil von 17% auf 12%  (heute gemessen)reduziert. Man kann bei mir jetzt schon alle Muckies auf den Armen und Beinen einzeln erkennen. Die letzten Bastionen sind Bauch und Hüfte, aber ich möchte eher keinen ungesunden Sixpack 
Daher meine Empfehlung an alle, die irgendwelchen komischen Diäten für kranke Menschen nachgehen: HIIT Sprint Intervale erhöhen nachhaltig den Stoffwechsel, HGH- und Testosteronproduktion auf natürliche Art und Weise. Ohne die Hormone kann man ziemlich bekloppt viel trainieren, ohne dass man brauchbare Ergebnisse erzielt. Sprint-Intervalle greifen direkt die Fettzellen an, ohne einen großen Muskelschwund am Rest dest Körpers zu verursachen.
Bei Hügelpsrints besteht außerdem kaum Gefahr für Verletzungen, da man nicht nennenswert schnell laufen kann (sie sind verdammt schwer).


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Mai 2021)

War heute Marschieren (ca. 10 km) und bin jede Steigung im Laufschritt hochgerannt. Fällt mir trotz meiner ü90 kg (bei 178) sehr leicht. 
Demnächst vielleicht wieder mit Gewichtsweste, wenn mir die rechte Ferse nicht mehr bei jedem Schritt Schmerzen bereitet.

Damit speckt man auch gut ab, wenn man möchte.


----------



## soulstyle (21. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es hierher gehört. Durch HIIT-Sprinttraining habe ich meinen Körperfettanteil von 17% auf 12%  (heute gemessen)reduziert. Man kann bei mir jetzt schon alle Muckies auf den Armen und Beinen einzeln erkennen. Die letzten Bastionen sind Bauch und Hüfte, aber ich möchte eher keinen ungesunden Sixpack
> Daher meine Empfehlung an alle, die irgendwelchen komischen Diäten für kranke Menschen nachgehen: HIIT Sprint Intervale erhöhen nachhaltig den Stoffwechsel, HGH- und Testosteronproduktion auf natürliche Art und Weise. Ohne die Hormone kann man ziemlich bekloppt viel trainieren, ohne dass man brauchbare Ergebnisse erzielt. Sprint-Intervalle greifen direkt die Fettzellen an, ohne einen großen Muskelschwund am Rest dest Körpers zu verursachen.
> Bei Hügelpsrints besteht außerdem kaum Gefahr für Verletzungen, da man nicht nennenswert schnell laufen kann (sie sind verdammt schwer).


Da bin ich ja mal echt gespannt, ich werde das mal mit den HIIT Sprint austesten.


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. Mai 2021)

Es gab eine sehr gute norwegische Studie dazu:
2 Gruppen von Menschen haben jeweils einen der beiden Arme mit Bizepscurls trainiert. Eine dieser Gruppen hat die Beine extensiv trainiert, die andere gar nicht. Der zweite Arm diente als Kontrollgruppe 




__





						Want bigger biceps? Use the hormone peak after leg training
					

Just after you've trained your legs, you have much more testosterone and growth hormone in your blood. If you then train a small muscle group, it'll grow faster. Norwegian sports scientists at Lillehammer University College tested this theory.



					www.ergo-log.com
				



Der untrainierte Arm mit trainierten Beinen hatte fast genausoviel Bizepswachstum wie diejenigen, die nur ihren Bizeps aber nicht die Beine trainiert haben  Das größte Wachstum hatte die Gruppe, die Beine und den Bizeps trainiert haben.
Es gab auch eine andere Studie über den Effekt von Testosteron selbst: Es gab jemanden mit sehr hohem Testosteronlevel, sehr wenig und moderatem Level. Der Probant mit niedrigem Testosteronlevel hatte nach sehr extensiven Krafttraining immer noch weniger Muskelmaße als die Person ohne Training mit hohem Testosteronwert. Nach dem Training hatte der Probant mit hohem Testosteronwert den größten Muskelzuwachs überhaupt.
Es lohnt sich ihn also zu steigern. Die Sache ist,  es ist ein sich selbst vertärkender Effekt. Je mehr Muskelmaße man hat und gleichzeitig aktivieren kann, desto mehr Hormone werden ausgeschüttet (Squats, Kreuzheben, Sprints etc). Klimmzüge gehören auch dazu.

Die sicherste Methode sind Hügelsprints:
Kurz aufwärmen und dann mit gehörig Einsatz hochlaufen (90%+), dann herunterspazieren und Luft schnappen (nie herunterlaufen, macht die Knien kaputt). Es reichen schon 5-7 Sprints insgesamt. Mehr macht nur müde und man erholt sich nicht rechtzeitig. Je steiler, desto besser. Am besten am Ende vom Cardio einbauen, nicht mehr als 1-2 die Woche.

Es klingt banal, geradezu einfach. Man merkt den Effekt schon in 2-3 Wochen.

Hier sind noch die anderen Alternativen aufgelistet:




__





						Testosteron und Wachstumshormone allein durch Training
					

Mit diesen Tipps steigern Sie ihre köpereigene Hormon-Ausschüttung,  verbrennen Sie dadurch schneller Körperfett und bauen mehr Muskeln auf....




					sixpacktrainingseite.blogspot.com


----------



## soulstyle (21. Mai 2021)

Edit, habe den Link gelesen.......


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Mai 2021)

Weniger Fett = mehr Testo


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Weniger Fett = mehr Testo


Das auch 








						Can Boosting Your Testosterone Help You Lose Fat?
					

testosterone levels are important in both genders, and deficiency can cause weight gain. Here's how increased testosterone can help you lose fat.




					www.healthline.com
				




Hoher Körperfettanteil verringert zu allem Überfluss aktiv den Testosteronspiegel, man erholt sich langsamer nach Trainingseinheiten.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Mai 2021)

Heute 20 km gelaufen. Einen Teil bei Dauerregen und stürmischem Wind. Mal schauen, ob das Immunsystem das wegsteckt.

edit: Sieht gut aus!


----------



## -ElCritico- (23. Mai 2021)

Ich habe heute versucht 5k auf einem Stück zu laufen. Es war ein sehr hartes Stück, viel schwieriger, als ich dachte. Am Ende habe ich fast gekotzt 
Mit Geh-Pausen zwischendurch und Sprints habe ich es in 24min geschafft, was richtig lahm ist


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Mai 2021)

Bei 5000 Metern spielt das eigene Körpergewicht bereits eine große Rolle. Finde die Zeit gar nicht so schlecht.
Um da unter 20 Minuten zu kommen, müsste ich auch sicher 20 Kilogramm leichter sein. Da schnalle ich mir dann lieber meine 30 kg Weste um (Adipositas-Simulator) und marschiere wieder durch die Gegend.


----------



## -ElCritico- (23. Mai 2021)

Adipositas-Simulator 
Ich habe mich viel fiter gefühlt, daher war die Zeit ein bisschen enttäuschend, aber du hast recht, man muss sehr schlank sein. Der Hintergrund ist, ich will meine Cardio-Routine umkrempeln, weil Joggen/Fahrad fahren zu lange dauert. Mein zukünftiger Plan sieht 2 Sprintintervalle (1 x flach und 1 x Hügel) und 2 5k Rennen pro Woche vor. Keine Einheit darf länger als 30min dauern. Mal schauen, wie es sich entwickelt. Vorerst werde ich eine 5k-Einheit oder ein Intervall streichen, bis ich soweit bin.
Dein Simulator ist die beste Art Waden zu trainieren  Ich habe mir die Weste für Liegestütze doch nicht gekauft. Als Ersatz gibt es die Freundin. Mit ihr auf dem Rücken schaffe ich 0 normale Liegestütze, mit ihr auf dem Rücken und auf den Knien statt auf den Fussspitzen (Mädchenliegestütze) schaffe ich 3-4 Reps. Das ist mehr als gut genug vorerst und man fühlt es regelrecht


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Mai 2021)

Meine Kondition ist für diese Jahreszeit noch ziemlich schlecht. Normalerweise stehen da 3 Radtouren pro Woche an.

Muss mein Rudergerät mal wieder verwenden. Ne halbe Stunde haut da ordentlich rein.


----------



## soulstyle (25. Mai 2021)

Ihr werdet vielleicht schmunzeln aber:

Ich habe Zuhause 60 Minuten auf der stelle gejoggt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DNvW8T5YjJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



1 Minute strampeln und eine Minute Pause usw.

Ich war echt nassgeschwitzt.

Probiert das mal aus wenn Ihr mal keine Lust habt bei Regen und Sturm zu Joggen.

@Leonidas genau aus dem Aspekt habe ich Zuhause gestrampelt, weil ich keine Lust auf Erkältung habe.


----------



## -ElCritico- (25. Mai 2021)

@soulstyle
Das sieht erstmals brauchbar aus, belastet aber die Schienbeine zu sehr und der untere Oberschenkel (Hamstring), der sowieso zu wenig im Alltag abbekommt, wird noch weniger abbekommen und verkürzt sich.  Gut ist die Art zu laufen wirklich für die Bauchmuskeln.
Auf der Stelle ist das Rudergerät das Non plus ultra überhaupt. Laufband und stationäre Räder bringen einem die "falsche" Art zu laufen oder Fahrrad fahren bei. Wenn man genug Platz hat, ist das Seilspringen die beste Alternative fürs Zuhause.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Mai 2021)

Ein Muskel verkürzt, wenn er zu lange angenähert ist und nicht auf Länge gebracht wird.
Das wird durch diese Übung nicht geschehen. Die Hamstrings verkürzen bei zu viel Beinbeuger ohne Dehnung garantiert, aber nicht bei sowas.

Auf der Stelle Springen (einmal linkes Bein vorne und rechtes hinten und dann im Wechsel) haut ordentlich rein, aber das wird man eher keine 60 Minuten hinbekommen, weil es sehr anstrengend ist. Damit plättet man allerdings auch die Waden schön. 
Korrigiere: Vorfußläufer werden das schaffen.


----------



## soulstyle (25. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ein Muskel verkürzt, wenn er zu lange angenähert ist und nicht auf Länge gebracht wird.
> Das wird durch diese Übung nicht geschehen. Die Hamstrings verkürzen bei zu viel Beinbeuger ohne Dehnung garantiert, aber nicht bei sowas.
> 
> Auf der Stelle Springen (einmal linkes Bein vorne und rechtes hinten und dann im Wechsel) haut ordentlich rein, aber das wird man eher keine 60 Minuten hinbekommen, weil es sehr anstrengend ist. Damit plättet man allerdings auch die Waden schön.
> Korrigiere: Vorfußläufer werden das schaffen.


 
Ja ich merke die Waden obwohl ich beim Training die Waden intensiv trainiere.
Eine Minute am Stück ist schon heftig, dann steuere ich auch die "Strampelfrequenz" innerhalb dieser Minute.

@-ElCritico- Ja Bauchmuskeln sind auch mit beansprucht worden.
Ich gehe auch lieber Fahrradfahren oder richtig Joggen.
Aber bei dem englischen Wetter.....sehe ich das als willkommene Alternative.
Das mit dem bergauf Sprinten werde ich auch ausprobieren....

@Leonidas_I Wir können bedingt durch das Coronadesater froh sein, dass wir das Krafttraining nicht vernachlässigen...und Kondition ist schon ein Luxus plus wenn wir das unter diesen Bedingungen regelmäßig betreiben können.

Ähm um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, ich bin konditionell auch nicht für die Jahreszeit in Form.
Egal Mädels mögen kleine Schönheitsmakel....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -ElCritico- (25. Mai 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ähm um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, ich bin konditionell auch nicht für die Jahreszeit in Form.
> Egal Mädels mögen kleine Schönheitsmakel....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach die Mädels.. der Trend geht dort in die füllige Richtung auch bekannt als thicc 
Ich kann damit wenig anfangen.


Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Auf der Stelle Springen (einmal linkes Bein vorne und rechtes hinten und dann im Wechsel) haut ordentlich rein, aber das wird man eher keine 60 Minuten hinbekommen, weil es sehr anstrengend ist. Damit plättet man allerdings auch die Waden schön.
> Korrigiere: Vorfußläufer werden das schaffen.


Die Waden werden schnell müde, dann haut es auf die Schienbeine 
Was fürs Zuhause noch richtig nice ist, ist Yoga. Eine richtige Yoga-Session ist nichts anderes als isometrisches Stärke-/Mobilitätstraining. Ich habe mich über meine Freundin lustig gemacht, ausprobiert und wurde eines Besseren belehrt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OHNNfNHxapc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


P.S. : Ich bin Vorfußläufer, Skips fallen mir tatsächlich sehr leicht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Mai 2021)

Jupp, hatte mich auch mal über die Bauch-Beine-Po Kurse lustig gemacht und dann gemerkt, dass das durchaus reinhaut, weil alles Bodyweight ist.
Die Fitnessmädels wiegen nix, dann geht das. Ich komme da schon ordentlich ins Schwitzen. 

6-12 Wiederholungen mit Gewicht sind was anderes als 2-3 Minuten eine Übung am Stück.


----------



## -ElCritico- (26. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Jupp, hatte mich auch mal über die Bauch-Beine-Po Kurse lustig gemacht und dann gemerkt, dass das durchaus reinhaut, weil alles Bodyweight ist.
> Die Fitnessmädels wiegen nix, dann geht das. Ich komme da schon ordentlich ins Schwitzen.
> 
> 6-12 Wiederholungen mit Gewicht sind was anderes als 2-3 Minuten eine Übung am Stück.


Als ich mit den Deadhang-Klimmzügen angefangen hatte, fühlte sich meine linke Schulter beim Hochziehen komisch an. Da kam dann der Vorfall, wo ich mich über ihre Posen lustig gemacht habe. Nach der Session waren die Probleme mit der Schulter magischerweise weg  Ich bin kein Physio und habe absolut keine Ahnung, was passiert ist, dennoch ziehe ich mit ihr jetzt ihre Routine durch sobald sich etwas komisch anfühlt.
Dann gibt es noch das Henne-Ei Problem, welches du angesprochen hast. Die Mädels sind nicht nur leichter, sie sind viel mobiler als ich zumindest. Ich weiß nicht, ob es daran liegt, dass ihr Focus nicht auf Stärke liegt und sie ihr ganzes Leben mit der Routine verbracht haben, oder ob das genetisch ist. Wir, Männer, verbringen mehr Zeit mit Stärkeübungen allgemein. Kann sein, dass es zur Steifheit führt?


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Mai 2021)

Kannte den Deadhang nicht als Vorbereitung auf oder in Kombination mit dem Klimmzug. Auf jeden Fall wird dabei Traktion aufs Schultergelenk ausgeübt. Könnte sich bei einem andeutenden Impingement positiv auswirken. 

Hatte heute Ellenbogenschmerzen, weil ich diese Nacht wohl in Hyperextension lag. Schmerzte den ganzen Tag bis ich eben Military Press gemacht habe. Die Schmerzen sind fast weg. Hier verstehe ich tatsächlich nicht ansatzweise, wie das sein kann. In der Theorie sollte Trizepsaktivität nichts sein, was Probleme im Ellenbogen mildert. 

Mobilität muss ebenso trainiert werden wie Kraft. Frauen sind meistens mobiler, weil ihr Bindegewebe wegen des anderen Hormonhaushaltes grundsätzlich weicher ist und die Muskulatur auch bei Training eher schmal bleibt. Krafttraining ohne Dehnung führt allerdings nicht nur zu Steifheit oder sinkender Mobilität (Beweglichkeit), sondern erhöht auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man sich verletzt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (27. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Hatte heute Ellenbogenschmerzen, weil ich diese Nacht wohl in Hyperextension lag. Schmerzte den ganzen Tag bis ich eben Military Press gemacht habe. Die Schmerzen sind fast weg. Hier verstehe ich tatsächlich nicht ansatzweise, wie das sein kann. In der Theorie sollte Trizepsaktivität nichts sein, was Probleme im Ellenbogen mildert.



Military Press ist die einzige Übung, für die ich keine Bodyweightalternative finden konnte. Naja, wenn man es richtig ausführt und am Ende einrasten lässt (Lockout), trifft man alle Rotatorköpfe und Muskel, von denen man nicht weiß, dass sie existieren (deswegen liebe ich OHP, eine Übung ersetzt 1000 andere). Vlt hat da einer von den irgendwas Muskeln an einem der drei Trizepsköpfen an der Schulter gezogen und wurde im Zuge von OHP wieder in die richtige Stellung gebracht


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Mai 2021)

Aus dem Handstand kannst du Reverse Military Press machen. Kannst die Beine dazu auch an die Wand oder Tür stützen.

An der OE gibt es keine Muskeln, von denen ich nicht weiß, dass sie existieren. 

Die Problematik selbst wird nicht in Verbindung mit dem Trizeps stehen. Denke eher, dass durchgehend Druck auf den Knorpel ausgeübt wurde. Ursprünglich wollte ich den Bizeps trainieren, damit die Extension eingeschränkt wird, aber das ist jetzt nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## -ElCritico- (27. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Aus dem Handstand kannst du Reverse Military Press machen. Kannst die Beine dazu auch an die Wand oder Tür stützen.


Der ROM ist verkürzt. Ich trainiere lieber einarmig mit der Kurzhantel, aber dann mit voller Reichweite. Die Seitenbauchmuskeln bekommen auch was mit. 


Leonidas_I schrieb:


> An der OE gibt es keine Muskeln, von denen ich nicht weiß, dass sie existieren.


Naja, ich bin eben kein Physio  Ich fahre seit Jahren fast religiös mit OHP und massig horizontalem Rudern als Prophylaxe für die sehr wichtigen aber ich habe keine Ahnung Muskeln. Bis jetzt hatte ich Gott sei Dank gar keine Verletzungen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Der ROM ist verkürzt. Ich trainiere lieber einarmig mit der Kurzhantel, aber dann mit voller Reichweite. Die Seitenbauchmuskeln bekommen auch was mit.


Nimm dir 2 Liegestützgriffe oder 2 Stühle. Da gibt es kein Hindernis.


----------



## -ElCritico- (27. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Nimm dir 2 Liegestützgriffe oder 2 Stühle. Da gibt es kein Hindernis.


Genau, der Kopf steht im Wege 
Darauf werde ich irgendwann zurückgreifen, aber erst bei Gymnastikringen. Solange ist die Kurzhanteloption um einiges praktischer bei Clean & Press.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w5zLc5DPVW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mit einer Hand ist sicher, man kann viel mehr kg pro Arm drücken und ,falls etwas schief läuft, gibt es die zweite Hand 
P.S.: Ich benutze die Clean Technik, um die Hantel in die Position zu bringen, dann ohne beine OHP, bis ich kaum Wiederholungen schaffe. Bei den letzten 3-5 Wiederholungen mache ich wirklich Press.

Was hältst du vom Bankdrücken als Übung?


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Kenne ich aus Strongman Wettbewerben. Selbst noch nie zum Aufbau durchgeführt. Sehr technisch, wenn man das sauber ausführen möchte. Da kann man aber auch sehr viel verkehrt machen.

Bankdrücken ist eine meiner Lieblingsübungen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (27. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Kenne ich aus Strongman Wettbewerben. Selbst noch nie zum Aufbau durchgeführt. Sehr technisch, wenn man das sauber ausführen möchte. Da kann man aber auch sehr viel verkehrt machen.


Es ist viel sicherer, als man denkt. Der Mann in dem Video drückt 60kg, unsereins wäre irgendwo bei zwischen 20-30KG max. Im Zweifel lässt man das Teil auf den Boden fallen, besser als ein gebrochenes Genick würde ich sagen. Mir gefällt das Prinzip dahinter: Drücke nichts, was du vorher vom Boden nicht verputzen kannst 


Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Bankdrücken ist eine meiner Lieblingsübungen.


War auch anfangs meine Lieblingsübung, bis sich meine Schulter komisch gefühlt haben. Da habe ich mit OHP angefangen. Langhantel OHP ist meine Lieblingsübung. Ich cleane das Gewicht vom Boden, dann wie beim Einarmigen. Das macht total Spaß


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> War auch anfangs meine Lieblingsübung, bis sich meine Schulter komisch gefühlt haben. Da habe ich mit OHP angefangen. Langhantel OHP ist meine Lieblingsübung. Ich cleane das Gewicht vom Boden, dann wie beim Einarmigen. Das macht total Spaß


Die Brust kriegt beim Bankdrücken mehr mit. Military Press mache ich ganz klassisch. Wenn man das Gewicht auf beiden Seiten gleichzeitig stemmt, läuft man auch nicht Gefahr, dass die Wirbelsäule eine ungünstige Position einnimmt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (27. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Die Brust kriegt beim Bankdrücken mehr mit. Military Press mache ich ganz klassisch. Wenn man das Gewicht auf beiden Seiten gleichzeitig stemmt, läuft man auch nicht Gefahr, dass die Wirbelsäule eine ungünstige Position einnimmt.


Bankdrücken mache ich immer noch, aber OHP und richtige, stinknormale Liegestütze (komplette scapulare Bewegung, was beim Bankdrücken nicht geht) gehören dazu.
Beim OHP, wenn man es nur beidhändig macht, kann passieren, dass man eine Seite mehr belastet als die andere, ohne dass man es merkt. Jetzt wegen Corona bin ich auf single arm OHP angewiesen, als die Studios aufhatten, habe ich ständig single Arm mit beidhändig gewechselt, damit keine Imbalancen entstehen. Beidhändig war die Hauptübung, einhändig ab und zu für die Lastgleichverteilung.
Was die Wirbelsäule betrifft, ist das der Grund N.1 für die etwaigen Verletzungen für viele Übungen im Stehen. Gerade single arm OHP bringt einem bei, wie man den Körper anspannen muss, damit es klappt. Die Technik nennt sich Irradiation:








						Why the Old School One Arm Military Press is so Effective
					

One arm military presses create a much different feel in the shoulders than doing seated dumbbell presses. This is an older exercise that works well.




					visualimpactfitness.com
				



Die Info steht in den letzten Absätzen. Es geht darum, wie man aus dem Körper eine rigide Plattform wie einen Stein machen kann, damit man sicher und mehr drückt.

Gerade Leute mit zu schwachem Core haben eine erhöhte Verletzungsgefahr egal, ob sie single arm oder beidarmig OHP betreiben, weil die Körperanspannung fehlt. Sie nehmen die Langhantel oben vom Squatrack ab und biegen sich zu sehr nach hinten, sieht wie incline Bankdrücken aus  Das Verputzen ist schon eine gute Barriere für solche Leute. Ohne starken Deadlift und Frontsquat können solche Leute die Stange gar nicht in die Startposition bringen und das ist der Punkt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Mai 2021)

Wenn man Military Press einarmig macht, kann es ebenso sein, dass man eine Seite anders belastet. Die Gefahr ist eigentlich sogar wesentlich größer als beim beidseitigen MP.
Natürlich ist die einarmige Variante bei korrekter Ausführung eine richtig gute Übung.


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. Mai 2021)

Solche Leute sind damit sowieso besser bedient:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WvLMauqrnK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Allgemein sind OHP (ob einarmig oder beidarmig), vorgebeugtes Rudern und zum Teil schweres Kreuzheben mit freien Gewichten nix für Leute, die keinen richtigen Trainer hatten. Durch Squats, Bankdrücken und anfängliches Kreuzheben mit leichteren Gewichten können sich die Leute noch durchwurschteln, später cheaten sie mit QuarterSquats (hat seine Berechtigung, bei Menschen, die wissen, wofür es gut ist) und verletzen sich mit Kreuzheben.
Früher dachte ich immer, warum trainieren nicht alle mit freien Gewichten. Dann habe ich gesehen, wer so alles unterwegs ist. Genau für die Leute, die am falschen Ende sparen also beim Personaltrainer , sind die Geräte Gold wert 
Als Beiprodukt sind die freien Gewichte fast immer frei gewesen, als ich im Studio war


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Mai 2021)

Werd in der nächsten Zeit wieder weniger Eisen stemmen und stattdessen Cardiopulmonal reinhauen. Muss meinen Ruhepuls wieder unter 48 Schläge bekommen.
Bei so gutem Wetter ruft mein Kamel (Rad).



> Wer mit einem Ruhepuls von mehr als 70 Schlägen pro Minute durchs Leben geht, hat ein um 60 Prozent höheres Risiko, in den kommenden neun Jahren zu sterben.


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. Juni 2021)

Nach der Arbeit 5K gelaufen, wieder 23 Minuten, habe aber keine Pausen einlegen müssen.


> Wer mit einem Ruhepuls von mehr als 70 Schlägen pro Minute durchs Leben geht, hat ein um 60 Prozent höheres Risiko, in den kommenden neun Jahren zu sterben.


Kommt drauf an, bei einem Sterberisiko von 0,01% bedeuten 60% mehr 0,016%, also nicht die Welt und keiner Motivation wert.
Ich würde anders argumentieren: Bei einem Ruhepuls von über 70 Schlägen macht ein gesundener Mann bei den intimen, horizontalen Übungen zu schnell schlapp, was seine Chancen auf neue Gelegenheiten derselben Art erheblich verringert 
Ich denke, das ist Motivation genug


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Juni 2021)

Du bist aber optimistisch. Ich denke, das Sterberisiko liegt signifikant höher.


----------



## cloudconnected (1. Juni 2021)

War Sonntag auch endlich wieder.
War geil.
Hatte mit dem Muskelkater des Todes gerechnet.
Der kam aber nicht weil ich immer so Hause Bodyweight Training und gelaufen und Fahrrad gefahren bin als die Studios dicht waren.
Hoffe werde ich bald geimpft , sodass ich mir die Testerei sparen kann.
In der Zeit wo die Studio zu waren bin ich sogar Halb Marathon gelaufen und habe erst letztes Jahr März angefangen zu laufen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juni 2021)

Habe heute auf der Arbeit ein ordentliches Training mit den Patienten durchgezogen und mittrainiert. Wenn man das mit 2-3 Menschen macht, braucht man zu Hause nicht mehr zu trainieren. Wie gut, das morgen/heute ein Feiertag ist.


----------



## -ElCritico- (3. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Habe heute auf der Arbeit ein ordentliches Training mit den Patienten durchgezogen und mittrainiert. Wenn man das mit 2-3 Menschen macht, braucht man zu Hause nicht mehr zu trainieren. Wie gut, das morgen/heute ein Feiertag ist.


Fronleichnam?
Gestern endlich mal wieder im Studio gewesen (Hamburg hat aufgemacht). Ich konnte ohne Probleme 3 x 5 50kg military press ausführen. Im Gegensatz dazu sind mein Frontsquat und RDL sichtlich schlechter geworden


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Fronleichnam?
> Gestern endlich mal wieder im Studio gewesen (Hamburg hat aufgemacht). Ich konnte ohne Probleme 3 x 5 50kg military press ausführen. Im Gegensatz dazu sind mein Frontsquat und RDL sichtlich schlechter geworden


Kann sein, dass das so heißt. In meinem Glauben gibt es kein Fronleichnam. 

Jupp, Schultern müssen ran. Habe die am Seilzug trainiert. Sobald man mehr in Richtung Kardio geht, fühlt man sich wie ein halbes Hähnchen. Mal schauen, wie ich das demnächst kombiniere.


----------



## -ElCritico- (3. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass das so heißt. In meinem Glauben gibt es kein Fronleichnam.
> 
> Jupp, Schultern müssen ran. Habe die am Seilzug trainiert. Sobald man mehr in Richtung Kardio geht, fühlt man sich wie ein halbes Hähnchen. Mal schauen, wie ich das demnächst kombiniere.


Wow, Seilzug  Ich bin zu faul, mache nur OHP im Stehen und massig Rudern, mehr Liebe habe ich für die Schulter nicht übrig 
Sich wie ein halbes Hähnchen zu fühlen ist geil, falls leichtfüßig gemeint ist, ein sehr erfüllendes Gefühl.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Juni 2021)

Schultern sind cool. 
Bilden die Basis dafür, dass man auch vernünftig mit den Armen arbeiten kann, ohne zu viel unfreiwillige Traktion auszuüben.

Meine Ruhepuls ist schon fast wieder U50. Das beruhigt mich.
Wobei das Sterberisiko bestimmt wieder gestiegen ist, seitdem ich mit dem Rad durch die Stadt zur Arbeit fahre.


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. Juni 2021)

Ich war gestern im Hammer Stadion, habe dort genau 5 Sprints absolviert. Bestzeit war 12,2 Sekunden. Ich will irgendwann die 11 Sekunden wieder knacken, aber dafür müsste ich erstmals gehörig abnehmen (4-5kg im Oberkörper) 
Deswegen ist ab jetzt Cardio im Sommer angesagt. Es ist egal, ob ich Fett oder Muskel verliere. Ich kann die Masse sowieso relativ schnell wieder aufbauen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Juni 2021)

Habe gestern einen Kumpel das erste Mal seit 2 Monaten gesehen. Er so zu mir: Boah, du hast ja voll abgenommen.
Ich so: Naja, 2 Kilo vielleicht. Sieht man das so extrem? (Laut Waage Grad 90 kg) 

Wenn die Wampe schrumpft und die Masse Dank Training fast gleich bleibt. 

Jetzt jeden zweiten Tag auf der Arbeit die Brust trainieren. Dann muss ich zu Hause nicht mehr.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=206LlYOXRu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9iLah4Ppzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Schoolboy" haut wieder auf die Kacke.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juni 2021)

Ich kann mir Strongman Wettkämpfe anschauen, fast jeden Kampfsport außer Boxen und zur Not sogar Rudern, aber das ist mal gar nicht mein Ding.

Gestern Beine trainiert und heute aufm Rad reingehauen. Bei dem Wetter kann man nicht nein sagen. Morgen ist wieder die Brust dran.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ich kann mir Strongman Wettkämpfe anschauen, fast jeden Kampfsport außer Boxen und zur Not sogar Rudern, aber das ist mal gar nicht mein Ding.


Boxen gucken ich sehr gerne. Besonders Schwergewichtsboxen. Aber leider wird das im Free-TV nicht mehr gezeigt.
Dann müßten wir DAZN abonnieren. Hatten wir zwischendurch mal testweise weil unser Sohn gerne Fußball guckt.
Und diese Schoolboy-Armwrestling-Videos gucke ich mir nur gelegentlich mal an.
Ich finde es immer wieder witzig wie der Milchbubi die Muskelberge fertig macht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Juni 2021)

Reverse Butterfly. So genial am Gerät. 

Kennt ihr diese Bilder, auf denen Frauen im Vorher-Nachher Vergleich gezeigt werden? Kann es sein, dass sie vorher immer besser aussahen, als noch etwas mehr dran war? Eine Frau braucht keinen flachen Bauch und ein Mann eigentlich auch nicht.  

Dieser neue "Scheiß-auf-Deine-Gesundheit-und-sei-ein-Fettmoppel"-Trend ist daneben, aber den Schlankheitswahn konnte ich noch nie verstehen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (9. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Reverse Butterfly. So genial am Gerät.
> 
> Kennt ihr diese Bilder, auf denen Frauen im Vorher-Nachher Vergleich gezeigt werden? Kann es sein, dass sie vorher immer besser aussahen, als noch etwas mehr dran war? Eine Frau braucht keinen flachen Bauch und ein Mann eigentlich auch nicht.
> 
> Dieser neue "Scheiß-auf-Deine-Gesundheit-und-sei-ein-Fettmoppel"-Trend ist daneben, aber den Schlankheitswahn konnte ich noch nie verstehen.


Das ist die einzige Übung, die ich an Geräten durchführe. Nichts ist vergleichbar für mich.

Ich wollte mir neulich neue Sportschuhe kaufen. Fast alle haben übelst verstärkte Sohlen. Ich habe einen ausprobiert, fühlt sich total komisch an. Dann gab es einen Laufschuh, der wie einer aussah, von Asics. Die Sohle dämpfte aber zu stark, ich hatte das Gefühl keine Kontrolle zu haben. Irgendwie denke ich, dass die Orthopäden und Schuhhersteller wollen, dass man mit der Ferse landet. Wenn ich mit den Schuhen zu laufen versuch, landet mein Vorderfuß zu nah und sogar hinter meinem Körperschwerpunkt. Ich werde wohl Online suchen müssen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Dieser neue "Scheiß-auf-Deine-Gesundheit-und-sei-ein-Fettmoppel"-Trend ist daneben, aber den Schlankheitswahn konnte ich noch nie verstehen.


Ich finde gut das man in der Fernsehwerbung neuerdings auch mehr üppigere Frauen mit Rundungen sieht.
Keine fetten - aber mit Rundungen. Die spiegeln nämlich den Großteil der Bevölkerung wieder.
Und nicht irgendwelche Hungerhaken. Diese Entwicklung finde ich gut und wichtig.
Dann eifern die jungen Mädchen hoffentlich nicht mehr irgendwelchen künstlichen Idealen so stark hinterher und stehen zu ihren Kurven. Dann gibt es auch weniger Mädchen mit Essstörungen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde gut das man in der Fernsehwerbung neuerdings auch mehr üppigere Frauen mit Rundungen sieht.
> Keine fetten - aber mit Rundungen. Die spiegeln nämlich den Großteil der Bevölkerung wieder.
> Und nicht irgendwelche Hungerhaken. Diese Entwicklung finde ich gut und wichtig.
> Dann eifern die jungen Mädchen hoffentlich nicht mehr irgendwelchen künstlichen Idealen so stark hinterher und stehen zu ihren Kurven. Dann gibt es auch weniger Mädchen mit Essstörungen.


Wir leben in einem Land voller Diabetiker und mit viel zu vielen Übergewichtigen. Essstörungen sind hier Alltag und zwar hauptsächlich in eine Richtung: zu viel und nicht zu wenig.

Mir fällt dann eher bei den Jungen auf, dass die ziemlich ungesund aussehen. Energy Drinks ersetzen das Essen und Rumhängen den Sport.

Bin der letzte, der sich darüber beschwert, dass eine Frau nicht schlank ist. Sage auch immer: Lieber 10 kg mehr als weniger. 

Nur muss man das Gesamtbild eben realistisch betrachten. Und ja, Magersüchtige belasten das Gesundheitssystem kaum, Übergewichtige hingegen extrem (unnötigerweise).


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2021)

Ja, es gibt hier wahrscheinlich mehr übergewichtige als magersüchtige Menschen. Aber oft sind die Ursachen für letztere eben (falsche) Ideale welche durch die Medien vermittelt werden. Beides ist ungesund.
Ich finde es wie gesagt gut das normale Frauen jetzt häufiger in Werbungen zu sehen sind. Und keine Magermodelle.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber oft sind die Ursachen für letztere eben (falsche) Ideale welche durch die Medien vermittelt werden.


Wenn das bloß die einzigen falschen Ideale wären...

Der Trend geht da schon länger in eine andere Richtung. Dass man nun aber Werbung mit Menschen macht, die deutliche Adipositas haben, ist einfach nur krank.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. Juni 2021)

Ich finde die Situation bei Teenagern besorgniserregend. In ihrem Alter muss man sich verdammt viel Mühe geben, damit sie übergewichtig werden. Ich sehe vermehrt Jungen und Mädels, die trotz ihres schlanken Körperbaus stark übergewichtig sind.
Das verheißt nichts Gutes.
Magersucht ist ebenfalls ein Problem, allerdings genießt es eher ein Nischendasein. Übergewicht entwickelt sich Richtung Epidemie.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Der Trend geht da schon länger in eine andere Richtung. Dass man nun aber Werbung mit Menschen macht, die deutliche Adipositas haben, ist einfach nur krank.


Also die ich gesehen hatte waren nicht übergewichtig sondern eben normal.
Wenn eine Frau z.B. bei 1.70m ungefähr 70-80kg hat sehe ich das noch nicht als krasses Übergewicht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn eine Frau z.B. bei 1.70m ungefähr 70-80kg hat sehe ich das noch nicht als krasses Übergewicht.


80 kg bei 1,70 kann je nach Genetik schon kritisch sein, vor allem dann, wenn derjenige nicht sportlich unterwegs ist.
Krasses Übergewicht ist es natürlich noch nicht. Kann im Alltag aber schon zu Einschränkungen führen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also die ich gesehen hatte waren nicht übergewichtig sondern eben normal.
> Wenn eine Frau z.B. bei 1.70m ungefähr 70-80kg hat sehe ich das noch nicht als krasses Übergewicht.


In 90% der Fälle Übergewicht (Frauen haben schmaleren Oberkörper und Arme, 10 kg drüber ist ne ganze Menge), habe nur Verständnis für Mütter mit kleinen Kindern. Für sie ist es die ersten Jahre sogar normal. Das gilt aber ebenso für Männer. Man muss ab 30+ schon mehr tun. Es gibt aber Etliche, sie tun so als wäre es in Ordnung wie ein Teenager zu saufen und alles Mögliche in sich hineinzustopfen. Aber wie ein Teenager den ganzen Tag unterwegs zu sein klappt mit einem 8-Stunden-Job nicht. Das Alter wird dann zum Sündenbock 
Dass Diabetis, Bluthochdruck und andere Wehwehchen genau die Folgen davon sind, wird gerne ignoriert..
Kurioserweise kenne ich einen 80-Jährigen, der fitter als die meisten 30-Jährigen sind. Er läuft sogar beim Halbmarathon mit


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. Juni 2021)

Heute über 30 km gelaufen. Feierabend! Dabei über 1000 Höhenmeter rauf und runter.

Das ganze übrigens auf nüchternen Magen. Gab gestern nur danach eine Mahlzeit.


----------



## soulstyle (15. Juni 2021)

@Leonidas_I
Mir ist da was passiert, noch nie diese Art von Verletzung gehabt.
Als ich Kniebeugen machen wollte, habe ich mit beiden Beinenund Oberkörper, senkrecht unter der Langhantel gestanden, und wollte die Langhantel mit Gewichten raus heben.
(Wie immer eigentlich).
Beim rausheben, habe ich einen Stich / Zwicken im inneren Rippenbogen (kurze Rippen Rücken, rechts unten) bemerkt.
Danach habe ich auch 2 Tage damit zu kämpfen gehabt.
Sobald ich mich in die verletzte Richtung bewegte, hat sich die Muskulatur massiv verkrampft.
Sogar beimAutofahren in leichten Kurvenfahrten.
Kann es  sein, dass ich nicht warm war oder das Gewicht zu einseitig angehoben habe?
Hast Du eine Idde was da schief gelaufen sein kann?

Gruß

Edit: Ich finde leicht mollige Frauen am anziehendsten und auch weiblich, das aus sicht eines Sportlers.


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. Juni 2021)

Hui, Ferndiagnosen sind da kaum möglich. Nicht richtig aufgewärmt ist bei größeren Gewichten der wahrscheinlichste Grund für eine Verletzung. Eine Fehlbelastung (unsaubere Ausführung) kann es ebenso sein. Habe deine Ausführung leider nicht gesehen.


----------



## soulstyle (15. Juni 2021)

Das ist beim rausheben der Gewichte aus der Halterung schon passiert.
Das hat sich irgendwie angefühlt als ob ich was eingequetscht hätte.
Nun habe ich Sorge, das ich morgen beim beugen mir sowas wieder einfange.
Hoffe nicht, werde die Gewichte langsam anheben und keine 20Kg Sprünge beim erhöhen machen.

Heute ist mal Schulter,Trizeps und Bauch dran.


----------



## -ElCritico- (15. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Das ist beim rausheben der Gewichte aus der Halterung schon passiert.
> Das hat sich irgendwie angefühlt als ob ich was eingequetscht hätte.
> Nun habe ich Sorge, das ich morgen beim beugen mir sowas wieder einfange.
> Hoffe nicht, werde die Gewichte langsam anheben und keine 20Kg Sprünge beim erhöhen machen.
> ...


Ich würde beim Arzt alles abchecken lassen. Auf keinen Fall wieder beugen, bis nicht klar ist, woran es liegt. Bei Fehlstellung der Wirbelsäule beim nächsten Mal kann es böse enden. Der Körper kompensiert, wenn etwas nicht stimmt oder wehtut, manchmal zum Nachteil der Knochen und Gelenke.

On Topic:
Ich werde von der ganzen Herumlauferei definitiv schlanker überall. Ich wiege jetzt durchschnittlich 89kg an Stelle von 91kg von vor zwei Wochen. Das Ziel ist 82kg bei 184cm, ab da werden wieder Muckis aufgebaut.


----------



## soulstyle (15. Juni 2021)

@-ElCritico-
Ja ich werds mal abchecken lassen.

Herumlauferei, bewusst Sport? Oder warum läufst Du herum?
Bei 184 und Muskeln sollten schon 90Kg auf die Waage kommen (Muskulöser Mensch).
Wenn dein Ziel mehr athletisch sein soll, ist deine Gewichtswahl genau richtig.


----------



## -ElCritico- (15. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Herumlauferei, bewusst Sport? Oder warum läufst Du herum?
> Bei 184 und Muskeln sollten schon 90Kg auf die Waage kommen (Muskulöser Mensch).
> Wenn dein Ziel mehr athletisch sein soll, ist deine Gewichtswahl genau richtig.


Ich möchte den Körperfettanteil auf 10-12% reduzieren. Dann lasse ich der Natur den freien Lauf. Sollte ich mehr Muckis aufbauen, was soll's. Falls nicht, dann werde ich eben athletisch sein. Ich werde ab 82kg nur zwei mal die Woche 30min laufen, 2x die Woche Ganzkörpertraining treiben. Mehr Zeit ist mit der Freundin, den Freunden, Familie und der Arbeit nicht drin.


----------



## soulstyle (15. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich möchte den Körperfettanteil auf 10-12% reduzieren. Dann lasse ich der Natur den freien Lauf. Sollte ich mehr Muckis aufbauen, was soll's. Falls nicht, dann werde ich eben athletisch sein. Ich werde ab 82kg nur zwei mal die Woche 30min laufen, 2x die Woche Ganzkörpertraining treiben. Mehr Zeit ist mit der Freundin, den Freunden, Familie und der Arbeit nicht drin.


Vom Grundsatz reicht das auch vollkommen.
Wichtig ist eben die langfristige Ernährungsqualität (Ausgewogen) und die Kontinuität des Sports.
Dann klappt es auch.


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Vom Grundsatz reicht das auch vollkommen.
> Wichtig ist eben die langfristige Ernährungsqualität (Ausgewogen) und die Kontinuität des Sports.
> Dann klappt es auch.


Es gibt den Spruch: "Gesundheit ist nicht alles, aber ein Leben ohne Gesundheit ist Sch****". Ich verweise auf den ersten Teil des Spruchs. Man soll ja Bierchen mit Freunden trinken können, Tiramisu essen etc. Das gehört zum Leben. Ich werde weiterhin Junkfood essen. Das aber alles in Maßen. Ganzkörpertraining schützt gut gegen Übergewicht. Isst man mal mehr als nötig, baut man Muckis durch den Kalorieüberschuss auf. Isst man mal weniger, baut man ab. Das funktioniert schon gut. Auch mit gesunder Ernährung kann man ungesund übergewichtig werden 
Einige nehmen es zum Anlass sich mit vielen Avocados im Salat zu stopfen, da es ja so gesund ist


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es gibt den Spruch: "Gesundheit ist nicht alles, aber ein Leben ohne Gesundheit ist Sch****". Ich verweise auf den ersten Teil des Spruchs. Man soll ja Bierchen mit Freunden trinken können, Tiramisu essen etc. Das gehört zum Leben. Ich werde weiterhin Junkfood essen. Das aber alles in Maßen. Ganzkörpertraining schützt gut gegen Übergewicht. Isst man mal mehr als nötig, baut man Muckis durch den Kalorieüberschuss auf. Isst man mal weniger, baut man aber. Das funktioniert schon gut. Auch mit gesunder Ernährung kann man ungesund übergewichtig werden
> Einige nehmen es zum Anlass sich mit vielen Avocados im Salat zu stopfen, da es ja so gesund ist


Ja das Stimmt schon was Du sagst,ich habe gestern eine Dönertasche, eine Tafel Milka und 2 Kaktuseis reingeschaufelt.
Also ein richtiger Junkfood Tag.
Alk geht auch paar mal im Jahr ist echt gut für die Seele.
Solange das nicht die Haupnahrungsquelle ist, ist das völlig ok und auch völlig legitim.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Juni 2021)

Ich achte nur darauf, dass ich zu Hause so gut wie kaum verarbeitete Lebensmittel esse. Mal n Döner... Wieso nicht? Gibt schlimmeres.


Edit: ooops.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> @Leonidas_I
> Mir ist da was passiert, noch nie diese Art von Verletzung gehabt.
> Als ich Kniebeugen machen wollte, habe ich mit beiden Beinenund Oberkörper, senkrecht unter der Langhantel gestanden, und wollte die Langhantel mit Gewichten raus heben.
> (Wie immer eigentlich).
> ...


Hatte sowas Ähnliches in der Brust - das hatte mich sogar jahrelang begleitet. Hoffe nicht, dass es so schlimm bei dir ist. Mein Arzt meinte damals, dass ich wohl Nerven verklemmt habe. Geçmiş olsun!


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Juni 2021)

Sana hiçbir şey olmaz.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Hatte sowas Ähnliches in der Brust - das hatte mich sogar jahrelang begleitet. Hoffe nicht, dass es so schlimm bei dir ist. Mein Arzt meinte damals, dass ich wohl Nerven verklemmt habe. Geçmiş olsun!


Ich glaube auch das es ein Nerv war.
Egal muss dann die Beugen auf 90-100Kg begrenzen dafür intensiv trainieren.
(Hört sich viel an, durchschnitliche Sportler liegen bei 120- 140Kg).



Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Sana hiçbir şey olmaz.


Aslanim benim be yaaa


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das es ein Nerv war.
> Egal muss dann die Beugen auf 90-100Kg begrenzen dafür intensiv trainieren.
> (Hört sich viel an, durchschnitliche Sportler liegen bei 120- 140Kg).


Danke für den Maßstab, dann bin ich wohl unterdurchschnittlich 
Gut, Kraft mach ich eh seit langem nicht mehr - für mich ist seit ü30 eher Beweglichkeit und Koordination ein Thema


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Uf9tsRv-Zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der beste Armwrestler der Welt.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Danke für den Maßstab, dann bin ich wohl unterdurchschnittlich
> Gut, Kraft mach ich eh seit langem nicht mehr - für mich ist seit ü30 eher Beweglichkeit und Koordination ein Thema


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQLKKx4KOmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das es ein Nerv war.
> Egal muss dann die Beugen auf 90-100Kg begrenzen dafür intensiv trainieren.
> (Hört sich viel an, durchschnitliche Sportler liegen bei 120- 140Kg).


Kommt auf die Art und Größe an. Ich kann 100kg Back Squat locker ass to grass durchführen, auch wenn ich lange nicht trainieren war. Bei Frontsquat wäre es schon bei 80kg+ Schluss. Dann kommen die Halb und Quartersquats, da kann ich die 140kg untrainiert  erledigen bei BSQ und 110-120kg bei FSQ.
Allgemein squaten größere oder allgemein massivere Leute mehr als dünne, schlanke Menschen. Die Hebelverhältnisse beim Schienbein, Torso und Oberschenkel müssen auch stimmen.

Deswegen sind die durchschnittlichen kg-Richtlinien für alle Quatsch und nur für Powerlifterwettbewerbe wirklich interessant. Achte nur auf dich selbst (am besten mit Logs über Übungen, Gewichte und Wiederholungen), notiere, ob du dich verbesserst. Bei Stagnation checke deine Form ab oder probiere was anderes.

Eine Person mit breiter Brust und kurzen Armen wird am meisten Benchen können, weil er weniger Arbeit verrichtet (Kraft mal Weg). Eine Person mit langen Armen ist immer im Vorteil beim Kreuzheben, da der Weg kürzer ist etc.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Nee ich würde, wenn ich lange nicht squatte, so bei 60Kg wieder anfangen und ich denke, dass ich beim 3. Satz schon die Muskelspannung Richtung instance Muskelkater spüren würde. Während des Trainings schon.
Ich bin von Hause aus nicht wirklich stark ist halt alles antrainiert.
Ich sehe viel dünnere und auch definiertere Menschen, die würden mich locker bei der aufwärmphase weg blasen.
Aber wenn ich im Training bin ist das alles ganz passabel.

Hust Hust,
Frontsquatts sind bei mir 80 Kg schon Spitzenleistung.
Ich muss dazu sagen ich nehme keinerlei Supplements, höchstens Eiweis, das wars dann aber auch schon.

Wenn Creatin adaptiert wird, verschiebt sich alles je nach psychischer Verfassung um +20Kg Maximalkraft nach oben.

Problemist bei mir nicht die Kraft sondern eher die inkonsequente Ernährung.
Ich muss qualitativ besser essen und abends / nachts mit meinem (kak) Appetit kontrollierter umgehen.

@-ElCritico-
Sagen wir mal Du merkst, ups Schulter stagniert etwas.was machst Du?
Änderst Du die Übung? Ernährung?
Hast Du mal ein Fall aus deinen Erfahrungen was hast Du wann gemacht.

Wäre echt interessant.

Vor allem Hunger Abends ausschalten, wie geht das?


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Aslanim benim be yaaa



Canim benim. 

Später bisschen Arme und Schultern.


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> @-ElCritico-
> Sagen wir mal Du merkst, ups Schulter stagniert etwas.was machst Du?
> Änderst Du die Übung? Ernährung?
> Hast Du mal ein Fall aus deinen Erfahrungen was hast Du wann gemacht.
> ...


Bei welcher Schulterübung?
Allgemein gibt es viel blabla um diese und andere Übung, Schnelligkeit, Power etc. Alle profitieren von Stärke, die zu steigern, sollte die höchste Priorität sein. D.h. aber auch, dass die Grundübungen wie Squats, Deadlifts, Military Press, Klimmzüge und Benchpress auf der Prioritätsliste ganz oben stehen müssen.  Die Übungen ergänzen sich sehr gut über die Zeit. Die erste Frage wäre also, ob du gut genug in ihnen geworden bist und ob du sie alle in irgendeiner Form machst. Nachdem die Frage mit ja beantwortet wurde, kann man sich die Schwachstellen bei einzelnen Übungen anschauen. Bei Schulter ist die Hauptübung Military Press. Die Hauptschwachstelle, die gravierend ist, kommt vom viel zu schwachen Core. Das passiert, wenn man Squats und Deadlifts total vernachlässigt. Zum Pressen benötigt man eine sehr stabile Basis. Dann kommen die Imbalancen und Stabilisatoren. Die hintere Schultermuskeln hinken meist hinterher, oberer Teil vom Trapezius gehört ebenfalls dazu. Der mittlere Schultermuskel wird beim Barbell military press weniger beansprucht. Es kann auch sein, dass man ohne zu merken auf einer Seite mehr arbeitet als auf der anderen.
Das Problem hatte ich mal wirklich. Die Lösung war, viel zu rudern (hinterer Schultermuskel), und einarmigigen Military Press durchzuführen, wobei mit der schwächsten Seite angefangen wird und nicht mehr als die Seite Wiederholungen durchgeführt werden ( mittlerer Schultermuskel wird mehr beansprucht, all die Stabilisatoren arbeiten mehr, seitliche Bauchmuskeln kriegen mehr ab). Nach der "Kur" konnte ich auf Anhieb mein Barbell Military Press steigern. Seitdem periodisiere ich einarmig mit der Stange, das Rudern habe ich nicht mehr gelassen. Danach hatte ich kein komisches Gefühl in den Schultern mehr. Sie sind kugelrund. Es gibt Leute, die hintere Schultermuskeln mit speziellen Übungen treffen wollen. Da hinten gibt es aber einen Haufen mehr Muckis, die man ebenfalls treffen möchte. Rudern spart Zeit, macht gesunder und schöner, deswegen mach es  Als Dropset reverse Machine Flys sind genial, wenn du im Studio unterwegs bist.
Aber wie gesagt, allgemeine Stärke ist das A und O zuerst. Man baut sie von unten nach oben und nicht andersherum, sonst gibt es die Bandscheibenvorfälle, Schulterimpigments etc.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Echt Rudern, Du meinst aerobes Rudern oder?
Oder Rudern im Sinne vorgebeugtes Rudern, sitzend Rudern etc. also Satzweise?
Ja unteren Rücken hast Du recht, mache ich echt zu selten und gehe bei Military press zu weit in den Hohlkreuz.
Ok das bügele ich mal aus mit mehr Kreuzheben aus.
Man müsste echt mal einen Tag zusammen trainieren, denke @Leonidas_I und paar andere wären gerne mit dabei
ala :
Die Liga der PCGHX Gentleman.
Ok gut das es diesen Thread auch gibt.
Ich werde nun mal nach und nach von meinen Trainingsteps erzählen und schauen was Ihr dazu sagen könnt.

Aktuel habe ich Schmerzen in der Schulter, bekomme die durch dehnen weg.
Die verursache ich durch zu enges Schrägbankdrücken damit die obere Brust besser kommt.
Leider zum Nachteil der Schultern.

Wie trifft Ihr nach euren Erfahrungen am besten die obere Brustmuskelatur?
Und Hunger abends ist wichtig für mich,was man dagegen tun kann?

Sehr interessanter Beitrag @-ElCritico-
Vielen Dank für deine Mühen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Juni 2021)

Muss noch einen Plan für die Schulter für einen Patienten zusammenstellen.

Sobald ich zeitlich Luft habe, kann man sich gern für alles mögliche treffen, was nichts mit Alkohol und leicht bekleideten Frauen zu tun hat. 

Diesen Sommer bin ich leider raus.
@soulstyle Aus welcher Stadt warst du?


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Echt Rudern, Du meinst aerobes Rudern oder?
> Oder Rudern im Sinne vorgebeugtes Rudern, sitzend Rudern etc. also Satzweise?


Am besten Varianten, wo der untere Rücken nicht zum Einsatz kommt. Inverses Rudern oder Rudern, wo man auf einer Fläche gerade liegt und zieht.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hXTc1mDnZCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2LxN3_3atps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





soulstyle schrieb:


> Ja unteren Rücken hast Du recht, mache ich echt zu selten und gehe bei Military press zu weit in den Hohlkreuz.
> Ok das bügele ich mal aus mit mehr Kreuzheben aus.


Unteren Rücken trainiert man nie isoliert, sondern immer mit dem Gluteus zusammen. Der untere Rücken ist ein Stabilisator. Wenn er sehr wehtut, nachdem man Kreuzheben gemacht hat, setzt man beim KH die falschen Muskeln ein. Die Hauptmuckis müssten Gluteus, oberer und unter Oberschenkel sein. Alles andere ist im Griff bzw. in Stabilisatoren. Was Military Press angeht: Falls man gezwungen ist, sich zu beugen, hebt man schlicht und einfach zu viel Gewicht. Auf die Hälfte reduzieren, die Form bei Military Press muss stimmen.

Die richtige Form beim MIlitary Press, auch der Griff:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CnBmiBqp-AI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





soulstyle schrieb:


> Aktuel habe ich Schmerzen in der Schulter, bekomme die durch dehnen weg.
> Die verursache ich durch zu enges Schrägbankdrücken damit die obere Brust besser kommt.
> Leider zum Nachteil der Schultern.
> Wie trifft Ihr nach euren Erfahrungen am besten die obere Brustmuskelatur?
> Und Hunger abends ist wichtig für mich,was man dagegen tun kann?


Bei Schmerzen hört man erstmals mit der Übung auf, d.h. etwas stimmt nicht. Immer auf den Körper hören. Obere Brust trifft man mit Barbell Military Press  Im ersten Drittel hebt man fast nur mit der oberen Brust auf. Es gibt Liegestützenvarianten und Kabelübungen, um gezielt die obere Brust zu treffen.

Für die obere Brust:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iPBTCm7urjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Am besten Varianten, wo der untere Rücken nicht zum Einsatz kommt. Inverses Rudern oder Rudern, wo man auf einer Fläche gerade liegt und zieht.
> 
> Unteren Rücken trainiert man nie isoliert, sondern immer mit dem Gluteus zusammen. Der untere Rücken ist ein Stabilisator. Wenn er sehr wehtut, nachdem man Kreuzheben gemacht hat, setzt man beim KH die falschen Muskeln ein. Die Hauptmuckis müssten Gluteus, oberer und unter Oberschenkel sein. Alles andere ist im Griff bzw. in Stabilisatoren. Was Military Press angeht: Falls man gezwungen ist, sich zu beugen, hebt man schlicht und einfach zu viel Gewicht. Auf die Hälfte reduzieren, die Form bei Military Press muss stimmen.
> 
> Bei Schmerzen hört man erstmals mit der Übung auf, d.h. etwas stimmt nicht. Immer auf den Körper hören. Obere Brust trifft man mit Barbell Military Press  Im ersten Drittel hebt man fast nur mit der oberen Brust auf. Es gibt Liegestützenvarianten udn Kabelübungen, um gezielt die obere Brust zu treffen.


Dich hätte ich gerne beratend an meiner Seite beim Training! Hab leider schon einige wehwehchen in der Vergangenheit aus falsch ausgeführten Übungen getragen...


----------



## -ElCritico- (17. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Dich hätte ich gerne beratend an meiner Seite beim Training! Hab leider schon einige wehwehchen in der Vergangenheit aus falsch ausgeführten Übungen getragen...


Mir ging es genauso wie dir am Anfang, bis ich beim Chiropraktiker gelandet war. Er hat mir erklärt, warum sich meine Schulter beim Benchen so komisch angefühlt hat (und ganz viele andere Horrorgeschichten von Bandscheibenvorfällrn etc.) und dass richtige Liegestützen als Ergänzung für die Schulterblattbeweglichkeit von Nöten sind. Seitdem habe ich mich über jede Übung informiert. Den Körper hat man noch nur 1 Mal. Wenn er kaputt ist, dann game over.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Mir ging es genauso wie dir am Anfang, bis ich beim Chiropraktiker gelandet war.


Da war ich jetzt das letzte halbe Jahr zum justieren. Hatte ständig Krämpfe im rechten Bein beim Dehnen, bis hin zu hardcore schmerzhafte Krämpfe in der Wade mitten in der Nacht, sodass ich schreiend aufwachte. Chiropraktiker meinte, mein Becken sei sehr verdreht gewesen. Die Krämpfe sind jetzt nach 'nem halben Jahr immer wieder Justierung wieder verschwunden. Ein mahnendes Beispiel ist für mich ein sehr guter Freund, der körperlich wirklich sehr stark war, bis er dann 2 Bandscheibenvorfälle (im Nacken und im unteren Rücken) bekam. Der ist jetzt berufsunfähig und erhält eine Behindertenrente vom Sozialamt. Wie du schon sagtest, wenn der Körper kaputt ist, dann game over. 

Ich persönlich bin auch weg vom alleine Trainieren in Fitnessstudios, hin zum Trainieren in Gruppen mit ausgebildeten Trainern. Ich habe einfach festgestellt, dass ich einen strukturierten Rahmen beim Sport brauche, den ich mir leider selber nur schwer gab. Jetzt gehe ich 2-3 mal die Woche dahin - es wird zusammen aufgewärmt, das Training variiert von Funktional, über Cardio, bis zu Krafttraining, Dehnung/cool down, finito, Arivederci!


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Dich hätte ich gerne beratend an meiner Seite beim Training! Hab leider schon einige wehwehchen in der Vergangenheit aus falsch ausgeführten Übungen getragen...


Hatte ich früher auch. Durch falsch ausgeführte Übungen.
Nackenverspannungen, Wirbel verschoben. Probleme mit den Handgelenken.
Damit kann man sich auch viel kaputt machen, wenn man´s falsch macht.
Immer vorher auch warm machen und nicht zuviel Gewicht nehmen.
Zwischen den Übungstagen auch mal 1-2 Tage Pause machen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (17. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Da war ich jetzt das letzte halbe Jahr zum justieren. Hatte ständig Krämpfe im rechten Bein beim Dehnen, bis hin zu hardcore schmerzhafte Krämpfe in der Wade mitten in der Nacht, sodass ich schreiend aufwachte. Chiropraktiker meinte, mein Becken sei sehr verdreht gewesen. Die Krämpfe sind jetzt nach 'nem halben Jahr immer wieder Justierung wieder verschwunden. Ein mahnendes Beispiel ist für mich ein sehr guter Freund, der körperlich wirklich sehr stark war, bis er dann 2 Bandscheibenvorfälle (im Nacken und im unteren Rücken) bekam. Der ist jetzt berufsunfähig und erhält eine Behindertenrente vom Sozialamt. Wie du schon sagtest, wenn der Körper kaputt ist, dann game over.


Bedauerlich für den Freund, auf den Körper muss man hören. Schmerzen sind immer ein Warnzeichen. Gut, dass dein Becken wieder die Normalstellung erlangt hat. Genau das meinte ich mit ungleichmäßiger Belastung und Kompensation.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin auch weg vom alleine Trainieren in Fitnessstudios, hin zum Trainieren in Gruppen mit ausgebildeten Trainern. Ich habe einfach festgestellt, dass ich einen strukturierten Rahmen beim Sport brauche, den ich mir leider selber nur schwer gab. Jetzt gehe ich 2-3 mal die Woche dahin - es wird zusammen aufgewärmt, das Training variiert von Funktional, über Cardio, bis zu Krafttraining, Dehnung/cool down, finito, Arivederci!


Die Sache ist, wenn man anfängt, ist man jung, arm und möchte so schnell wie möglich sehr viel Muckis aufbauen, um Mädels zu beeindrucken (meistens beeindruckt man jedoch andere Jungs  ). Gerade am Anfang benötigt man einen qualifizierten Trainer, dann sitzt die Routine mit der Zeit. 
Fitnessstudio ist kein Ersatz für sportliche Aktivitäten, dessen sollte man sich bewusst sein. Es ist unterstützend da, um in der Off-Season die Muckis stärken und die Schwachstellen auszumerzen, d.h. man betreibt Verletzungsprävention für den eigentlichen Sport. Nur für Bodybuilder und Powerlifter ist der Gang zum Fitnessstudio eine Sportart.

Leonidas_I trainiert zum Beispiel als Marathoner jetzt, der Rest ist unterstützend für ihn. Ich trainiere nach dem Sprinter- und 5k-Programm. Das ist die Sportart, an die ich mich halte. Es kann alles Mögliche sein, z.B. Tanzen (da sind ganz viele heiße Mädels) oder Kampfsport als die Hauptsportart und das Fitnessstudio für den Rest. Dort sind dann garantiert die richtigen Trainer und andere Leute in der Gruppe da. Man macht somit keinen gefährlichen Quatsch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Sache ist, wenn man anfängt, ist man jung, arm und möchte so schnell wie möglich sehr viel Muckis aufbauen, um Mädels zu beeindrucken (meistens beeindruckt man jedoch andere Jungs  ). Gerade am Anfang benötigt man einen qualifizierten Trainer, dann sitzt die Routine mit der Zeit. Fitnessstudio ist kein Ersatz für sportliche Aktivitäten, dessen sollte man sich bewusst sein. Es ist unterstützend da, um in der Off-Season die Muckis stärken und die Schwachstellen auszumerzen, d.h. man betreibt Verletzungsprävention für den eigentlichen Sport. Nur für Bodybuilder und Powerlifter ist der Gang zum Fitnessstudio eine Sportart.


Exakt meine Rede, ich sag immer zu meinen Jungs hier, die meinen Mucki-Bude sei Sport, dass das eigentlich nur eine Ergänzung ist zum eigentlichen Sport.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Juni 2021)

Interessant ist halt, dass es Leute gibt, die so extrem muskulös aussehen und am Ende doch gar nicht mehr drücken.  

Wer für Optik trainiert, hat den Sport nie geliebt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (17. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Interessant ist halt, dass es Leute gibt, die so extrem muskulös aussehen und am Ende doch gar nicht mehr drücken.
> 
> Wer für Optik trainiert, hat den Sport nie geliebt.


Alles eine Frage der Definition und des Stoffes 
Viele davon sind als Influencer unterwegs. OHP und Klimmzüge verraten ziemlich schnell, ob jemand wirklich ernst zu nehmen ist


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Juni 2021)

Ich verliere weiterhin fast 2 Kilo pro Woche. Bald erreiche ich die 80 kg, wenn das nicht aufhört. Bei dem Wetter esse ich nur 1-2 Mal am Tag und nicht besonders viel. Mahlzeiten sind aber jeden Tag zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten. Anscheinend mag der Körper das nicht und geht jetzt an die Reserven.

Es werden hauptsächlich Kohlenhydrate und Eiweiße gegessen. Antiketo! 👊🏼


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ich verliere weiterhin fast 2 Kilo pro Woche. Bald erreiche ich die 80 kg, wenn das nicht aufhört. Bei dem Wetter esse ich nur 1-2 Mal am Tag und nicht besonders viel. Mahlzeiten sind aber jeden Tag zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten. Anscheinend mag der Körper das nicht und geht jetzt an die Reserven.
> 
> Es werden hauptsächlich Kohlenhydrate und Eiweiße gegessen. Antiketo! 👊🏼


Keine Sorge, der Winter kommt auch irgendwann wieder und dann geht's ans Schlemmern


----------



## -ElCritico- (18. Juni 2021)

1 kg die letzte Woche verloren. Ich habe im Sommer meist keinen Appetit, muss aber irgendwas essen, damit ich mich rechtzeitig erhole. Ich esse Kekse ohne Butter und trinke fettarme Milch dazu. Mehr geht nicht


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2021)

Ich hab hier so einen veganen Creatin-Booster noch originalverpackt liegen, dessen Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum seit vier Tagen, also am 14.06.21, auslief. Noch trinken oder wegschmeißen?🤔


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, der Winter kommt auch irgendwann wieder und dann geht's ans Schlemmern


Dann wird wieder mehr gepumpt. Sommer Ausdauer, Winter Masse.


----------



## -ElCritico- (18. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bu_4f0v250w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Softgetränke haben da nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig so. 

Heute zu platt für Sport. Gestern so viel gerudert, dass ich mir heute einen sportfreien Tag gönne.


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. Juni 2021)

Chilltage gehören dazu. Bei mir sind es meistens Samstag oder Sonntag. Erholen, indem man nichts tut, ist auch eine Kunst für sich


----------



## soulstyle (21. Juni 2021)

Ich habe in der Regel auch 1 manchmal2 Ruhetage in der Woche.
Meistens 1 Tag.
Es gibt aber auch Phasen, da fällt es mir schwer, diesen einen Tag Ruhepause mir zu gönnen.
Gestern war so ein Tag.
Habe den ganzen Tag mit mir rum gehardert Training ja / nein.....
Hab dan zum Fusballspiel was von Mäces geholt un mich vollgestoppft  danach war nix mit Training.
So heute gehts besser, ab ans Eisen und Rumpf trainieren.....


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe in der Regel auch 1 manchmal2 Ruhetage in der Woche.
> Meistens 1 Tag.
> Es gibt aber auch Phasen, da fällt es mir schwer, diesen einen Tag Ruhepause mir zu gönnen.
> Gestern war so ein Tag.
> ...


Es geht da bei mir nicht nur ums Training. Mentales Entspannen gehört dazu, man wird schlauer  Ich gehöre nicht zu den Menschen, die Freizeit mit noch mehr Dingen stopfen, welche zu tun wären. Ich versuche alles während der Woche zu erledigen.


----------



## Krolgosh (21. Juni 2021)

Mir ist es Samstag und Sonntag extrem schwer gefallen nix zu tun.... Impfung war am Samstag, und man soll sich ja doch 2-3 Tage schonen. Naja heut werd ichs wieder langsam angehen lassen und nach der Arbeit ne Stunde locker joggen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Juni 2021)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Mir ist es Samstag und Sonntag extrem schwer gefallen nix zu tun...


Noch schlimmer ist es, wenn du dich ausruhen musst, und dann Dinge zu erledigen hast. Ich hatte am Wochenende hart Muskelkater vom Zirkel am Freitag und musste dann trotzdem mit meiner Mutter am Wochenende Garten umpflügen und Schrank aufbauen - hab jetzt weiterhin starken Muskelkater in der Brust und will eigentlich heute zum Training


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Juni 2021)

Heute Beine und Brust. Einen Teil gemacht, den Rest später.


----------



## soulstyle (22. Juni 2021)

So, nun da Beine und Bauch fertig sind, sind heute Brust und Arme drann.
Denke morgen wird Pause gemacht mit Kraft, dann wird bissl Sandsack und wieder Bauch drann sein.


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. Juni 2021)

10k gelaufen, wiege jetzt stabil 88,5kg. 6,5kg to go 
P.S.: Meine Schulter und Brust sehen optisch  immer größer aus dadurch, dass sich der Rest verkleinert.


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> So, nun da Beine und Bauch fertig sind, sind heute Brust und Arme drann.
> Denke morgen wird Pause gemacht mit Kraft, dann wird bissl Sandsack und wieder Bauch drann sein.


Was den Heißhunger angeht, man kriegt ihn, weil die Kohlenhydratspeicher nachgefüllt werden müssen. Bis zu 2 Stunden nach dem Training ist der Stoffwechsel beschleunigt, um genau das zu erledigen. Danach läuft alles langsamer, d.h. wenn man zum späteren Zeitpunkt  Kohlenhydrate isst, dauert es, bis die Speicher gefüllt werden. Alles, was unmittelbar nicht verbraucht wird, verwandelt sich in Fett und wird so abgelegt. Sobald keine Kohlenhydrate mehr vorhanden sind, will der Körper kein Fett spalten, sondern kriegt man wieder mal Hunger auf Kohlenhydrate (Süßigkeiten). Das geht so lange, bis alles nachgefüllt wurde. Eventuell nimmt man mehr Kalorien zu sich zu, als man verbraucht hat. Hungert man, erholt man sich nicht rechtzeitig. Nach einem Ausdauertraining fehlen Mineralien ebenfalls, sie könnten Heißhunger auslösen.
Die Lösung ist, innerhalb 30min -2h nach dem Training etwas Kohlenhydrathaltiges (Reis, Kartoffeln und Nudeln sind erlaubt, abwiegen, sonst isst man zu viel) mit etwas Eiweiß zu essen. Bei Ausdauersport eine Banane (Magnesium) und Kochsalz in irgendeiner Verbindung ebenfalls essen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> 10k gelaufen, wiege jetzt stabil 88,5kg. 6,5kg to go
> P.S.: Meine Schulter und Brust sehen optisch  immer größer aus dadurch, dass sich der Rest verkleinert.


Eine gute Brust kaschiert (fast) jeden Bauch, nicht nur bei Männern. 

80 kg sind bei meinem Körper die magische Grenze. Weniger geht nicht, außer ich hungere mich zu Tode.
Ziel sind 90 kg bei mehr Muskelmasse und etwas geringerem KFA. Wird bis Herbst 2022 wohl auch ganz gut klappen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> 80 kg sind bei meinem Körper die magische Grenze. Weniger geht nicht, außer ich hungere mich zu Tode.
> Ziel sind 90 kg bei mehr Muskelmasse und etwas geringerem KFA. Wird bis Herbst 2022 wohl auch ganz gut klappen.


Wie groß bist du?
Jeder ist anders gebaut. Ich habe lange, schmale Unterarm-/Unterschenkelknochen, dafür sind die Oberarme und Oberschenkelknochen ordentlich. Mit 90 kg würde ich so richtig massiv aussehen. 82-84kg passt schon.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du?
> Jeder ist anders gebaut. Ich habe lange, schmale Unterarm-/Unterschenkelknochen, dafür sind die Oberarme und Oberschenkelknochen ordentlich. Mit 90 kg würde ich so richtig massiv aussehen. 82-84kg passt schon.


Bin 1,78. 
Meine Knochen sind auch eher schmal, aber dran ist schon was. Ich sehe auch leichter aus als ich bin.


----------



## soulstyle (23. Juni 2021)

So ich habe nun auch gestern Brust und Trizeps gemacht.
Habe die obere Brust richtig hart ranngenommen.
Heute schön Muskelkater, übewiegend in der oberen Brust.
Schon lange kein MK in der Brust gehabt.

Jungs, (und Mädels ) findet ihr nicht auch, das die freie Schrägbank etwas zu steil ist?
Ich finde ich treffe die obere Brust besser wenn ich an der Multipresse, die Schrägbank unter 45° stelle.
Bei mir treffe ich die o.Brust bei ca 35° Steilheit am besten. (Also flacher alsdie feststehende Schrägbank).
Ich finde die freie Schrägbank nimmt zuviel die Schultern mit ins Gefecht.


----------



## -ElCritico- (23. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Bin 1,78.
> Meine Knochen sind auch eher schmal, aber dran ist schon was. Ich sehe auch leichter aus als ich bin.


Als Natty hat man die Wahl von dünn aber sehr definiert oder muskelbepackt mit etwas Speck.
Ich gehe den ersten Weg. Man sieht dann bei mir alles, im Hemd sehe ich dennoch wie ein halbes Hähnchen aus 
Wenn du wie ein Italiener/Portugiese gebaut bist, würde so ein richtig muskulöser Oberkörper besser aussehen. Da verdecken les Pecks und Schulter das kleine bisschen Speck sehr gut.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Als Natty hat man die Wahl von dünn aber sehr definiert oder muskelbepackt mit etwas Speck.
> Ich gehe den ersten Weg. Man sieht dann bei mir alles, im Hemd sehe ich dennoch wie ein halbes Hähnchen aus
> Wenn du wie ein Italiener/Portugiese gebaut bist, würde so ein richtig muskulöser Oberkörper besser aussehen. Da verdecken les Pecks und Schulter das kleine bisschen Speck sehr gut.


Yo, sah früher wie ein Strongman aus. Jetzt soll es etwas definierter sein, aber zu niedrig will ich meinen KFA auch nicht haben. Sieht nicht gut aus.

@soulstyle
Du hast die Schulter immer stärker dabei, wenn du den oberen (clavikularen) Anteil des Pectoralis Major trainieren willst. Das geht nicht anders


----------



## -ElCritico- (23. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q6sGpwmMlqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Wenn du wie ein Italiener/Portugiese gebaut bist, würde so ein richtig muskulöser Oberkörper besser aussehen. Da verdecken les Pecks und Schulter das kleine bisschen Speck sehr gut.


Es haben ja auch alle Italiener so ein Kreuz wie Bud Spencer.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Juni 2021)

Irgendwie nervt dieses dauerhafte Kaloriendefizit. Mein Magen ist in den letzten Wochen total geschrumpft. Ich kann gar nicht mehr so viel essen wie ich möchte.  Doch irgendwie fehlt auch der Appetit. 🙈


----------



## soulstyle (23. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Irgendwie nervt dieses dauerhafte Kaloriendefizit. Mein Magen ist in den letzten Wochen total geschrumpft. Ich kann gar nicht mehr so viel essen wie ich möchte.  Doch irgendwie fehlt auch der Appetit. 🙈


Das Du das überhaupt schaffst, ich komme damit überhaupt nicht klar.
Ich bin froh das ich überhaupt etwas Kalorien einsparen kann, bin trotzdem 102Kg bei 183 
Apfelessig hilft wohl  ein wenig um den Appetit zu zügeln aber 2 oder 3 Tage Später und hartes Training, schwup  sind 3500Cal wieder drinne.
Ich schaffe das nur mit viel Ausdauersport.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Das Du das überhaupt schaffst, ich komme damit überhaupt nicht klar.
> Ich bin froh das ich überhaupt etwas Kalorien einsparen kann, bin trotzdem 102Kg bei 183
> Apfelessig hilft wohl  ein wenig um den Appetit zu zügeln aber 2 oder 3 Tage Später und hartes Training, schwup  sind 3500Cal wieder drinne.
> Ich schaffe das nur mit viel Ausdauersport.


Eigentlich geht das ganz einfach: Frühstück mal auslassen und nichts oder nur Brote zur Arbeit mitnehmen. Dann nur am Abend essen. Portionen etwas kleiner machen. Wenn man das 1-2 Wochen durchzieht, kann man recht schnell nicht mehr so viel essen.

Ich habe nur 1-2 Mahlzeiten am Tag und dazwischen recht lange Pausen. Heute habe ich ein Dürüm mit Pommes gegessen. Bin trotzdem bestimmt gute 500-1000 kcal im Defizit. 
Dazu halt genug Bewegung. Ich laufe/gehe im Schnitt 70 km pro Woche.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht das ganz einfach: Frühstück mal auslassen und nichts oder nur Brote zur Arbeit mitnehmen. Dann nur am Abend essen.


Genau, der Magen dehnt und verkleinert sich entsprechend deines Ernährungsverhalten. In anderen Worten: Je mehr du isst, umso mehr und häufiger hast du Hunger - vice versa.


----------



## -ElCritico- (23. Juni 2021)

Es gibt noch den Karottentrick. Karotten sind mit die besten Ballaststoffe, die man essen kann. Einfach nach oder während des Essens 1-2 mitverzehren, der Magen wird beschäftigt und sonst stimmt alles.
P.S.: Nicht als Saft, ganze Karotten.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Juni 2021)

Dann wirst du gelb vom Carotin. 

Bei mir blieb es gestern übrigens bei der einen Mahlzeit. War nicht geplant, aber es gibt wichtigeres als Essen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (24. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Dann wirst du gelb vom Carotin.
> 
> Bei mir blieb es gestern übrigens bei der einen Mahlzeit. War nicht geplant, aber es gibt wichtigeres als Essen.


Beta-Carotin, bei gleichzeitiger Einnahme vom tierischen Fett wird man zur Alpha. Werde Alpha


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Beta-Carotin, bei gleichzeitiger Einnahme vom tierischen Fett wird man zur Alpha. Werde Alpha


So lange du nicht zum Delta wirst.


----------



## soulstyle (24. Juni 2021)

Habe wieder Eiweis bestell.
Von My Protein, Bananenflavour.


----------



## -ElCritico- (24. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Habe wieder Eiweis bestell.
> Von My Protein, Bananenflavour.


Das ist meine gängige Eiweißergänzungsquelle, in verschiedenen Sorten und Geschmacksrichtungen.








						Harzer Käse – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				



Der Hauptbestandteil ist Casein. Ich esse so viele Scheiben, wie ich benötige. Die Dosierung ist einfach, je Scheibe 15g Eiweiß.
Nach hartem Ganzkörpertraining oder Sprintintervallen trinke ich 1-2 Gläser fettarmer Milch und eine Banane, mein Postworkout Shake 
Das Shaken selbst überlasse ich dem Magen.


----------



## soulstyle (25. Juni 2021)

Whey nutze ich nur als schnelle Eiweißquelle nach harten Trainingseinheiten oder als Frühstücksersatz, wobei Casein sich zum Frühstück sich besser eignen würde.

Casein tanke ich meistens abends mit Magerquark oder mageren Hüttenkäse auf.

Mein letzter 3Kg Eimer, war ne Mischung aus Whey und Casein Protein.
Hatte ich selber aus Whey und Casein Protein gemischt und konnte es allgemein zu jeder Zeit trinken.

@-ElCritico- ja hochwertige Eiweisquelle aus Harzerroller habe ich schonmal gelesen gehabt. Ich komme leider mit dem Duft nicht klar😅


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Juni 2021)

Bestelle bei fitmart (früher Team Andro). ESN ohne Geschmack.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2021)

Was neues von Devon Larrat





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jHVeV67qBv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der hatte laut Wikipedia auch schon Ellenbogen-Operationen an beiden Armen. Krass das der immer noch weiter macht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Whey nutze ich nur als schnelle Eiweißquelle nach harten Trainingseinheiten oder als Frühstücksersatz, wobei Casein sich zum Frühstück sich besser eignen würde.
> 
> Casein tanke ich meistens abends mit Magerquark oder mageren Hüttenkäse auf.
> 
> ...


Mein Magen kommt überhaupt nicht klar auf Whey/Casein (24/7 Hardcore Blähungen). Hab jetzt ein veganes Proteinpulver von Nutri und dann mit Wasser - sehr bekömmlich.


----------



## soulstyle (25. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Mein Magen kommt überhaupt nicht klar auf Whey/Casein (24/7 Hardcore Blähungen). Hab jetzt ein veganes Proteinpulver von Nutri und dann mit Wasser - sehr bekömmlich.


Ich trinke das mit laktosefreier Milch sonst auch Smogalarm 🤣🤣


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UIdLj8qfCPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Früher hatte ich öfter im Fitness-Studio das Gefühl das die Schränke nur rumstehen und labern.
Richtig trainieren habe ich die selten gesehen. Und wenn nur ganz kurz.
Haben wohl reichlich gestofft.


----------



## soulstyle (26. Juni 2021)

Moin Mädels,

wie denkt ihr über die Dekonditionierungsphasen?
Ich tue mir schwer 10 bis 14 Tage kein Krafttraining zu machen.
(Alternativsport etc. ist in dieser Phase erlaubt und sogar förderlich für die Regeneration).
Soll ja aber sehr wichtig für das ZNS sein.
Dadurch Erholung des kplt. Organismus wie, Gehirn, Nerven, Gelenke, Muskeln,Knochen.
Reizschwelle der Nerven wird gesenkt also die Nerven reagieren wieder sensiebeler auf Reize, somit das Training eine höhere Reizübertragung erzeugt.
D.h. das man beim Training mit niedriegeren Gewichten eine höhere Effizienz hat und damit höhere Hormonausschüttung forciert dem zu Folge höhere Hypotrophie.
Ich frage deshalb da ich glaube mein Body ist auf, und brauch ne dicke Regeneration da ich mich auch in letzer Zeit zu häufig verletze was sonst nicht passiert.
@-ElCritico- @Leonidas_I @Ja---sin
Und andere Kraftsportler die gerne Ihre Erfahrungen teilen möchten.

Oder sollte ich mir mal ordentlich einen hinter die Binde kippen


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Juni 2021)

Einseitige Belastung gibt dem Körper natürlich keine neuen Reize. Dass man Hypertrophie mit Cardio verbinden sollte, liegt vor allem am Herzen selbst.
Wenn mehr Blut und Muskulatur zur Verfügung steht, muss das auch ordentlich verteilt werden.

Verletzungen können wegen zu kurzer Regeneration oder zu kurzem Aufwärmen entstehen. Weiß ja nicht, wie das bei dir aussieht. Und obwohl ich es besser weiß, kommt das Aufwärmen auch zu kurz.


----------



## -ElCritico- (26. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Verletzungen können wegen zu kurzer Regeneration oder zu kurzem Aufwärmen entstehen. Weiß ja nicht, wie das bei dir aussieht. Und obwohl ich es besser weiß, kommt das Aufwärmen auch zu kurz.


Das Aufwärmen besteht für mich aus derselben Übung mit weniger Gewicht (50-70%) nur einmal mit voller Reichweite, also fast wie bei dir.


soulstyle schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> 
> wie denkt ihr über die Dekonditionierungsphasen?
> Ich tue mir schwer 10 bis 14 Tage kein Krafttraining zu machen.
> ...


Es gibt sowas wie Dekonditionierungsphasen nicht, wie du das im Sinne hast. Kondition selbst geht ohne Cardio gar nicht. Was ist dein Ziel? Möchtest du Muckis aufbauen?
Muskelkater ist ja nichts anderes als Mikrorisse, die verheilen müssen. Die Stellen sind regelrecht entzündet. Die ganze Zeit am gesamten Körper Muskelkater/Entzündingen zu haben, ist weder gesund noch ertragreich auf langer Sicht. 90% des natürlichen Wachstumspotentials erreicht man sowieso innerhalb von 1-2 Jahren, es gibt keinen Grund den Körper zu quälen.
Die richtige Strategie für Bodybuilder ist übers Volumen. Man versucht so viele Wiederholungen wie möglich insgesamt ohne Muskelversagen für eine Muskelgruppe hinzukriegen. Dadurch werden die Faser dicker und stärker (am besten im 12-20er Bereich). Man macht Progress, erholt sich schnell und ist nicht ständig mit Unmengen an Muskelkater unterwegs. Ab einem Zeitpunkt schafft man mehr als 20 Wiederholungen, da erhöht man das Gewicht, bis es wieder auf 10-12 fällt, kriegt Muskelkater und gut ist. Wenn man keinen Progress macht, geht man im letzten Set den Weg des Muskelversagens. Es ist das Mittel zum Ziel, mehr Wiederholungen mit mehr Gewicht zu schaffen. Muskelkater und Schmerzen sind kein Selbstziel. Dadurch ist der Körper nicht ständig unter Stress.
Die Dekioditionierungsphase besteht an den Tagen dazwischen, wo man sehr milden Cardio betreibt, damit man sich schneller erholt. Es gibt so gut wie keine Belastung für CNS oder für den Körper aus der Entzündungssicht. Die CNS-Belastung ist sowieso übertrieben, dafür muss man schon ein richtiger Leistungssportler sein.
Erst wenn man bei den 90% angelangt und kaum mehr Progress macht, kommt Leonidas_Is Rat ins Spiele, man muss die Routinen ändern, damit sich der Körper aufs Neue anpassen muss.


----------



## soulstyle (26. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Was ist dein Ziel? Möchtest du Muckis aufbauen?


Ja danke erstmal für eure Tips.
Aufwärmen mache ich schon wegen meiner Steifugkeit ausgibig.
Aufwärmen tue ich im Prinzip so wie Du, und steigere mich pyramidisch mit den Gewichten.

Man kann nie genug Muckis haben habe aber recht viel Muckisb beine könnten durch aus mehr sein aber eigentlich ist momentan mein primäres Ziel, Definition und Muskelhärte.

Meine Wiederholungen liegen so bei Arbeitsgewicht zwischen 8-12 Wdh
Maximalgewicht 1-2 Wdh.
Vieleicht sollte ich das mal auf 20 Wdh ändern.
Variationswechsel mache ich auch alle 8 bis 12 Wochen.

Da ich ja einen 4er Split mache, denke ich, das dazwischen genug Regeneration gegeben ist.
Vieleicht ist auch Dehnung ein Thema, so das ich mich besser dehnen muss.


----------



## -ElCritico- (26. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ja danke erstmal für eure Tips.
> Aufwärmen mache ich schon wegen meiner Steifugkeit ausgibig.
> Aufwärmen tue ich im Prinzip so wie Du, und steigere mich pyramidisch mit den Gewichten.
> 
> ...



Also Definition und Muskelhärte?
Muskelhärte vom Aussehen her oder in der Realität? Viele reden von schlanken, langen, harten Muskeln.. Sie meinen eigentlich niedrigen Körperfettanteil 
Da muss man im Kalorieminus sein, gibt keinen anderen Weg. Währenddessen darf man sich nicht maximal verausgaben und Muskeln aufbauen wollen, sonst kriegt man Burnout. Man fühlt sich ständig müde und lustlos. Der Trick ist, das Volumen so weit zu reduzieren, so dass man so wenig Muskeln wie möglich verliert. D.h. wenn du normalerweise 5x5 80kg Bankdrücken machst, redduziere es auf 3x5 70kg.
Ein bisschen Cardio daneben schadet nicht. Einen Högel hoch- und herunterzuspazieren ist am einfachsten.

Um die richtig harten Muskeln zu bekommen, trainiert man im 3-5 rep Bereich maximal 2 mal die Woche. Mehr als das macht einen schwächer. Man bringt dem CNS bei so viele Muckis wie möglich auf einmal zu aktivieren. Die Motoreinheiten vermehren sich, man baut bisschen Maße auf. Am besten beim Kalorieüberschuss. Es macht also keinen Sinn Definitionskur mit einer Maximalstärkekur zu verbinden. Die Defphase zieht man am besten im Sommer durch, die Maxkraftphase ist im Winter angesagt.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2021)

Mal etwas aus dem Bereich Tischtennis:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rYO5qIK-o-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Timo Boll - der beste deutsche Spieler. Die Weltrangliste hat er auch angeführt.
Scheinbar ist er in China populärer als hier.  

Tischtennis habe ich auch früher gerne und relativ gut gespielt. Aber seitdem die Regel geändert wurde das Spiele nur bis noch bis 11 statt 21 gehen wurde ich schlechter. Weil ich häufig zum Schluß die Punkte erst aufgeholt habe.
Und wenn man Fehler macht verliert man bei 11 Punkten schneller.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Juni 2021)

So langsam kommt ich auf den Geschmack des Rückentrainings. Zuvor viel zu lange vernachlässigt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juni 2021)

Apropos Rückentraining. Hab gestern im Gym mit einer Langhantel im Nacken Kniebeugen versucht zu machen und direkt im linken Knie Schmerzen bekommen, die leider bis heute leicht andauerten.
Hatte dort vor ca. 7-8 Jahren einen Meniskusriss beim Muay Thai Training erlitten und hab auch ein Stück operativ entfernen lassen. Kann doch nicht sein, dass das Knie immer noch so fragil ist? Nächstes mal wird definitiv mit Kniebandage trainiert.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Juni 2021)

Menisken sind druckempfindlich. Wüsste nicht, was eine Bandage dort ändert, sofern du keine Knieinstabilität hast


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Menisken sind druckempfindlich. Wüsste nicht, was eine Bandage dort ändert, sofern du keine Knieinstabilität hast


Ich habe damals einen leichten psychischen Knacks bekommen, der sich darin äußert, dass ich jahrelang auf mein Knie ganz besonders acht gab und dadurch eigentlich genau kontraproduktiv einwirkte. Lange Rede, Kurzer Sinn: Meine Kniemuskulatur ist meine Achilles Ferse und mag sein, dass das Placebo ist, aber immer wenn ich mit dieser Bandage trainierte, schien es so, dass mein Knie nicht mehr schmerzte.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Kurzer Sinn: Meine Kniemuskulatur ist meine Achilles Ferse und mag sein, dass das Placebo ist, aber immer wenn ich mit dieser Bandage trainierte, schien es so, dass mein Knie nicht mehr schmerzte.


Es gibt sehr viele Muskeln, die an Kniebewegungen beteiligt sind. Grundsätzlich gibt die Muskulatur jedem Gelenk auch Stabilität. Das Knie ist anatomisch und funktionell sowieso das interessanteste Gelenk am Körper.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Das Knie ist anatomisch und funktionell sowieso das interessanteste Gelenk am Körper.


Ja, und ein absolutes Wunder, wie viel Belastung es über ein ganzes Menschenleben aushält.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ja, und ein absolutes Wunder, wie viel Belastung es über ein ganzes Menschenleben aushält.


Mein rechtes Knie knirscht leicht. Das linke auch, wenn ich zu tief in die Beuge gehe. Das Training mit zu hohen Gewichten geht halt nicht spurlos vorbei. Radfahren trägt mehr zur Langlebigkeit bei.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Mein rechtes Knie knirscht leicht. Das linke auch, wenn ich zu tief in die Beuge gehe. Das Training mit zu hohen Gewichten geht halt nicht spurlos vorbei. Radfahren trägt mehr zur Langlebigkeit bei.


Knirschen und Knacksen hab ich in beiden Knien seitdem ich ca. 15 bin. Vom Fußball glaube ich...


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2021)

Eben haben sie von Verona Pooth den Sohn Diego im Fernsehen gezeigt.
Der ist mit seinen 17 Jahren schon voll dabei.
Die haben einen eigenen großen Fitnessraum im Keller.
Wenn ich soviel Kohle und Platz hätte würde ich das zu Hause auch machen.
Dann kann man sich das Fitnessstudio sparen.
Bei meinen Eltern im Haus hatte ich mal eine Hantelbank im Keller. Nur durch verkehrtes ablegen hatte ich Probleme mit den Handgelenken. Aber ich werde mir wieder Kurzhanteln holen und hier damit trainieren.
Und Liegestütze machen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eben haben sie von Verona Pooth den Sohn Diego im Fernsehen gezeigt.
> Der ist mit seinen 17 Jahren schon voll dabei.
> Die haben einen eigenen großen Fitnessraum im Keller.
> Wenn ich soviel Kohle und Platz hätte würde ich das zu Hause auch machen.
> Dann kann man sich das Fitnessstudio sparen.


Du wirst nicht glauben, wie viele Übungen du nur mit Eigengewicht in einem kleinen Zimmer ausführen kannst. Ich hab es auch nicht gewusst, bis mein Gym für uns ein Lockdown-Training per Zoom anbot.

Nur zu Hause alleine zu trainieren ist schon schwer, weil du extreme Selbstmotivation an den Tag legen musst. Ich war froh, dass ich da angebunden war mit festen Online-Terminen und einer Whatsapp-Gruppe. Motivation ist eigentlich mehr als die halbe Miete beim Sport und diese steigert man halt in einem Gruppensetting.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2021)

Am liebsten hätte ich einen Raum mit viel Platz da würde ich dann Fitnessgeräte reinpacken.
Laufband, Butterfly, Bankdrücken sitzend (finde ich besser als Hantelbank), Beinpresse, Gerät für oberen Rücken, Vorrichtung für unteren Rücken, diese Bügel für Bauchmuskeln... und diverse Kurzhanteln (bzw Scheiben) und ne Langhantel Stange.
Aber dafür braucht man viel Platz und Kohle. 
Alleine zu trainieren damit habe ich keine Probleme. Aber ich glaube mein Sohn würde dann auch mitmachen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube mein Sohn würde dann auch mitmachen.


Haha, ja das gehört dazu. Meine Beiden musste ich immer aus dem Zimmer jagen


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Haha, ja das gehört dazu. Meine Beiden musste ich immer aus dem Zimmer jagen


Mein Sohn dürfte vom Alter schon mit trainieren der ist ja 17.
Aber im kleinen Zimmer wäre das schwierig.


----------



## soulstyle (1. Juli 2021)

Ich habe ja seit letztes Jahr März als der Lockdown kam, 5 bis 6 mal die Woche zuhause traniert.
Hab ne verstellbare Hantelbank, Kurzhanteln, diverse Widerstandsbänder, Langhantel mit 90Kg Scheiben (insgesamt).
Und einen Ausleger in die Wand mit Schlagdübeln fiixiert für Klimmzüge.
Im Prinzip habbe ich alle Grundübungen plus diverse Konzentrationsübungen gemacht.

Gestern war ich wieder nach 1,5Jahren zumersten mal im Gym, und ich muss sagen, das es im Gym für mich um einiges einfacher und effizienter ist zum trainieren.

Man kann mit Sicherheit auch gut Zuhause trainieren, aber wenn ich mich vor die Wahl stellen müsste, @ Home oder Gym, würde ich klar das Gym wählen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Juli 2021)

Ein Patient wollte heute sehen, ob ich alle Gewichte an der Beinpresse schaffe. Als ich ihm dann sagte, dass da noch viel mehr geht, kam er aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus. 

Edit:
Als nächstes fragt er mich bestimmt, ob ich auch alle Gewichte am Butterfly stemmen kann. Eine Wiederholung mit den 110 kg sollte sogar drin sein.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Man kann mit Sicherheit auch gut Zuhause trainieren, aber wenn ich mich vor die Wahl stellen müsste, @ Home oder Gym, würde ich klar das Gym wählen.


Das doofe an Fitnessstudios ist sind die ganzen Stoffer-Schränke welche ne Welle machen.
Mich hat mal ein 2 Meter-Schrank an der Theke weggedrängt und nen Shake bestellt. Den hätte ich am liebsten in die Eier getreten.


----------



## soulstyle (1. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das doofe an Fitnessstudios ist sind die ganzen Stoffer-Schränke welche ne Welle machen.
> Mich hat mal ein 2 Meter-Schrank an der Theke weggedrängt und nen Shake bestellt. Den hätte ich am liebsten in die Eier getreten.


Ja solche Mongos (sry) gibts auch überall.

Wenn ich mich sehen würde, hätte ich vor mir selber angst🤣🤣🥶😅.

Trotz alle dem, plustern sich ein paar Durchsichtige auf wenn die mich sehen (ich 105Kg 1,84 groß trainiert).
Darfst dich nicht dran stören.
Einfach trainieren gehen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2021)

Ich bin 1.88m und wiege 120kg. Aber viel davon ist Fett.
Damals hatte ich 90kg.
Aber der Typ war ein richtiger Brecher (ca 185cm und 110-120 kg Muskelmasse). Hat mich einfach zur Seite geschoben der Sack.  Mit  "2 Meter Schrank" meinte ich nicht seine Größe sondern die Breite. 
Kenne aber noch krassere Typen welche wirklich 2 Meter groß sind. Die gehen aber nicht ins Fitnessstudio.
Ein Arbeitskollege ist 2 Meter und wiegt 170kg.  Halb-Engländer der ist richtig krass.
Der geht meistens zu Fuß zur Arbeit. 4-5 km. Der hat Waden wie ich Oberschenkel habe.


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. Juli 2021)

Irgendwie funzt bei mir das Laufen besser als alle anderen Cardio-Methoden beim Abnehmen. Ich verspüre danach kaum Hunger, vielleicht liegt es daran k.Ahnung. Ich bin jetzt bei stabilen 88kg angelangt bei 184cm Körpergröße. Ich denke, ich werde schon bei 84kg aufhören abzunehmen/mehr essen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Juli 2021)

Mich hat letztens jemand gefragt, ob ich 30 kg abgenommen hätte. 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich niemals dreistellig war, habe ich auch niemals so ausgesehen.
Diese Woche wurde wieder mehr gepumpt (wetterbedingt). Der Rücken wird jetzt hart rangenkommen. Bin auf den Geschmack genommen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. Juli 2021)

In Hamburg kann man einen Probevertrag bei Fitness First für 40 Tage abschließen. Falls einem nicht gefällt, kann man kündigen. Ich werde es mal auslrobieren, das Wetter lädt geradezu zum Pumpen ein.


----------



## soulstyle (5. Juli 2021)

So habe mal Beintraining von freien Kniebeugen auf Multipresse umgestellt.
Erstmal für 4 bis 6 Trainingseinheiten um einfach isolierter zu trainieren.
Werde die Beugen auch von Lowbar auf Highbar umstellen mit der Hoffnung die Belastung mehr in die Körpermitte zu legen und die Beugen suaberer aus zu führen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> So habe mal Beintraining von freien Kniebeugen auf Multipresse umgestellt.
> Erstmal für 4 bis 6 Trainingseinheiten um einfach isolierter zu trainieren.
> Werde die Beugen auch von Lowbar auf Highbar umstellen mit der Hoffnung die Belastung mehr in die Körpermitte zu legen und die Beugen suaberer aus zu führen.


Schau dir Mal Goblet-Squats an:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMXoOTzn1R0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Typ ist ein halbes Hähnchen, aber er erklärt gut. Mit dem Goblet-Squat kann man das Knie und dessen Stabilisatoren im vollen Umfang trainieren, dadurch, dass man komplett heruntergehen kann. Die Form dient als Verletzungsprävention/Rehavariante, die man zur Hauptsquatvariante nehmen sollte. Ich mache sie ganz am Ende, weil man nicht so viel Gewicht auf die Art heben kann. Meine Hauptsquatvariante = Frontsquats ( hauptsächlich, weil man da mit falscher Form nicht cheaten kann).


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Schau dir Mal Goblet-Squats an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr cool. Biomechanik und Schwerkraft mal vernünftig kombiniert.
Werd ich heute direkt ausprobieren. Da nimmst du auf jeden Fall den M. gluteus Maximus ordentlich mit. Perfekte Übungen für Bauch-Beine-Po Frauen. 

Bin gespannt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Schau dir Mal Goblet-Squats an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt nichts was so sehr täuscht, wenn es um Körperkraft geht, als Aussehen. Hab schon oft im Leben "halbe Hähnchen" über sogenannte Schränke triumphieren sehen, sodass ich, mit meinen ca. 1,90/90kg, mittlerweile niemals meinen Gegenüber unterschätze, ungeachtet seiner Größe/Form/Gewicht😅

Btw, die Squats machen wir auch oft beim Functional Training - sehr anspruchsvoll für die Knie!


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts was so sehr täuscht, wenn es um Körperkraft geht, als Aussehen. Hab schon oft im Leben "halbe Hähnchen" über sogenannte Schränke triumphieren sehen, sodass ich, mit meinen ca. 1,90/90kg, mittlerweile niemals meinen Gegenüber unterschätze, ungeachtet seiner Größe/Form/Gewicht😅
> 
> Btw, die Squats machen wir auch oft beim Functional Training - sehr anspruchsvoll für die Knie!


Ich bin einer dieser halber Hähnchen 
Der Kommentar war für Leute, die sich von Masse beindrucken lassen.
Die Squatvariante  ist für die Kniegesundheit wie OHP für die Schulter.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Squatvariante  ist für die Kniegesundheit wie OHP für die Schulter.


Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht? 😅


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Juli 2021)

Sofern man es mit dem Gewicht nicht übertreibt und die Knie vorher vernünftig aufwärmt. Ansonsten schrottest du dir damit die Knie schneller, als du glaubst.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Sofern man es mit dem Gewicht nicht übertreibt und die Knie vorher vernünftig aufwärmt. Ansonsten schrottest du dir damit die Knie schneller, als du glaubst.


Jepp, kommt auf die Form an. Beim Gewicht sollte man aber wirklich nicht übertreiben. Man geht richtig tief 
Man kriegt davon Sexy Popo, wenn man Goblinsquats als Droptset zu Lunges macht


----------



## soulstyle (8. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Schau dir Mal Goblet-Squats an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja die mache ich in ähnlicher Form am Turm.
Habe leider kein Video dazu gefunden.

Ich erkläre es mal:

Ziemlich nah amKabelzug - Turm diese Reebok Steboard aufstellen.
Paralell Rudergriff an das Turmseil anklipsen.
Gewicht auswählen.
Auf das Board stellen.
In die Hocke gehen.
Rudergriff von unten greifen und zwischen Kinn und obere Brust ablegen.
Ja und dann im Prinzip, ähnlich wie Frontsqauts, Bewegung ausführen.

Mann kommt sehr tief und hat im untersten Beugepunkt immer noch zug am Seil und hat permanent
Spannung im kompletten Rumpf / Beine / Gluteus.

Kennt jmd den namen dieser Übung am Kabelzug-Turm

Das Gute ist Dropsätze kann man sehr leicht machen in dem Man Gewicht umstecken kann.

Oftopic.

Für mein Verständniss: (Primäziel)
hat Bodybuilding primär nichts mit Kraft / Kämpfen oder sonstiges zu tun.
Wer kämpfen will und kämpferisch überlegen sein will muss Kampfsport betreiben.
Wer wirklich Kraft haben will, muss Kraftdreikampf machen.
Wer Optik / Figur und Fitness im Rahmen von Lifestyle verbessern möchte macht BB.

Ich kenne genug Boxer und Ringer, die 70-80 KG wiegen, die sehen einen trockenen
Bodybuilder mit 100 Kg nicht ansatzweise als Bedrohung.

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, gibt auch Boxer, Ringer etc die machen auch BB.
Aber reines BB ist in meinen Augen nur ästhätische Figur gemessen an anderen Sportarten.


----------



## Eyren (8. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ja die mache ich in ähnlicher Form am Turm.
> Habe leider kein Video dazu gefunden.
> 
> Ich erkläre es mal:
> ...


Strongman 😜

Ich habe echt Respekt vor unseren Olympia Athleten aber als funktionale Kraftsportart sehe ich den Strongman weit vorne.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Wer Optik / Figur und Fitness im Rahmen von Lifestyle verbessern möchte macht BB.


Gerade bei BB haben viele, die ich kenne, ihren Körper über die Jahre geschrottet. Das liegt leider auch am offenen Zugang für jedermann, der Gewicht heben will. Jede andere Sportart läuft in der Regel in organisatorischen Strukturen, in Form von bestimmten Terminen und ausgebildeten Fachkräften, ab. Nur beim BB kann jeder Hans (oder in unserem Fall Ali) sich anmelden, und an die Gewichte. 
Ich bin hier in Köln schon in einigen Fitnessstudios gewesen und ich sehe äußerst selten Leute, die vorher ihren Körper und vor allem ihre Gelenke, vor dem Krafttraining richtig aufwärmen. Daraus folgt, dass Leute einen Tennisarm entwickeln, Bandscheibenvorfälle bekommen usw.

Daher halte ich persönlich Aussagen wie "BB ist gesund" erstmal für fragwürdig in der Art, wie es angeboten wird. Richtig ausgeführt ist es bestimmt gesund, aber darin liegt leider auch die Crux


----------



## -ElCritico- (8. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Daher halte ich persönlich Aussagen wie "BB ist gesund" erstmal für fragwürdig in der Art, wie es angeboten wird. Richtig ausgeführt ist es bestimmt gesund, aber darin liegt leider auch die Crux


Keine Sportart ist so richtig, wenn man sie professionell betreibt. Muskeln und Gelenke werden in der jeweiligen Sportart einseitig belastet, sodass vorzeitig fürs Alter Verschleisserscheinungen auftreten.
Insofern ist Bodybuilding sogar gesünder, wenn man:
a). Mit einem Programm arbeitet, das nicht ständig dieselben Gelenke/Strukturen belastet
b). Nur natural stattfindet, also nix mit Stoffen.

Das Stoffen und die fehlerhafte Ausführung von Übungen machen den Sport erst gefährlich. Der Unterschied ist, dass ein Fußballer erst nach 5-10 Jahren seine Knien schrottet.
Kraftsport ist eigentlich hilfreich in der Off Saison bei vielen Sportarten, um möglichen Imbalancen vorzubeugen und die betreffenden Muskeln als Verletzungsprävention zu stärken.

Funktional ist relativ. Alle Übungen, die zum eigenen Alltag beitragen (bei jedem anders) sind funktional. Gewichtheben ist in dem Sinne nicht funktional genug, weil man in 2D unterwegs ist (hoch und runter, oder links und rechts). Das reale Leben findet in 3D statt (Strongman beinhaltet die Elemente), man bewegt sich mit der gehobenen Masse paar Meter und legt sie so ab, dass der Inhalt nicht geschrottet wird.


----------



## soulstyle (8. Juli 2021)

Mal was anderes.

Wo kauft Ihr eigentlich eure Sportklamotten?
Richtung Trainingsanzug / Sporthose?
Vlt kennt ihr ja gute günstige Seiten...ala Outlet oder so in dem Ihr Erfahrungen gemacht habt?


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juli 2021)

In Roermond.


----------



## -ElCritico- (8. Juli 2021)

decathlon.de
Da gibt es alles für jede Sportart für Sportler.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> 
> Wo kauft Ihr eigentlich eure Sportklamotten?
> Richtung Trainingsanzug / Sporthose?
> Vlt kennt ihr ja gute günstige Seiten...ala Outlet oder so in dem Ihr Erfahrungen gemacht habt?


Ich warte meistens auf die sogenannten end of summer oder end of Winter Sales bei Adidas/Reebok ab. Mag deren Qualität und Aussehen. Bin zu faul und auch zu sozialophob für Reallife Geschäfte. Empfinde Einkaufstouren durch Geschäfte sehr kraftraubend. Will aber unbedingt mal zu mir hier um die Ecke zum Nike-Outlet Shop in Kerpen-Sindorf. Das ist quasi der Gleiche, wie in Roermond.


----------



## Eyren (9. Juli 2021)

Amazon.....

Insbesondere bei Trainingskleidung nehm ich dann einfach das günstigste was ich finden kann. Einzige Kriterium ist für mich ein hoher Baumwollanteil, da ich dieses microfaserplastiksuperabsorbriechterstnachsechsmonatenbenutzungsuperdry Zeug einfach eklig auf der Haut finde.

Ob jetzt aber auf der Hose Nike, Adidas oder Peter Lustig draufsteht ist mir beim Sport pieps egal.

Aber wo wir schon bei Kleidung sind:

Wie steht ihr zu Barfuß Training? Ich leg schon wann immer ich kann meine Schuhe ab. In Situationen wo es nicht geht bzw nicht ratsam ist hab ich Barfußschuhe. Hab da in meinem Bekanntenkreis viele Meinungen von ungesund über gefährlich bis das beste was es gibt.

Ich sehe es halt ganz altmodisch, bei meiner Geburt hatte ich keine Schuhe am Fuß.

Der Fuß ist für unsere Stabilität essentiell und kann seine volle Wirkung erst ohne Korsett entfalten. Für mich fühlt sich das gehen/trainieren ohne Schuhe einfach natürlicher an. Insbesondere meine Rückenprobleme im Bereich der Lendenwirbel sind fast vollständig verschwunden seit ich darauf achte mehr Zeit ohne Schuhe als mit welchen zu verbringen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (9. Juli 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr zu Barfuß Training? Ich leg schon wann immer ich kann meine Schuhe ab. In Situationen wo es nicht geht bzw nicht ratsam ist hab ich Barfußschuhe. Hab da in meinem Bekanntenkreis viele Meinungen von ungesund über gefährlich bis das beste was es gibt.
> 
> Ich sehe es halt ganz altmodisch, bei meiner Geburt hatte ich keine Schuhe am Fuß.
> 
> Der Fuß ist für unsere Stabilität essentiell und kann seine volle Wirkung erst ohne Korsett entfalten. Für mich fühlt sich das gehen/trainieren ohne Schuhe einfach natürlicher an. Insbesondere meine Rückenprobleme im Bereich der Lendenwirbel sind fast vollständig verschwunden seit ich darauf achte mehr Zeit ohne Schuhe als mit welchen zu verbringen.


Es gibt sehr viele Lifestyles und Idiologien letzte Zeit. Barfüßler, Hinter-, Vorder- und Mittelfüßler gehören dazu. Wenn man sich der Physik bedient, wird ganz klar, dass man die eigene Körpermass möglichste auf der ganzen Fußfläche verteilen soll (höchste Stabilität durch wenig Druck pro cm²). Das heißt, der gesamte Fuß ist unter dem Schwertpunkt, wenn man sich nach vorne bewegt (Ausnahme beim Sprinten).

So, es gibt 3 Arten der Fortbewegung für den Menschen: gehen, laufen und sprinten. Unsere Vorfahren sind nicht auf Asphalt, festem Boden, möglicherweise Glasscherben gelaufen. Schuhe sind schon sinnvoll. Beim Gehen (Ich denke, dir geht es darum) sind nicht Barfußsein oder nicht das Problem, sondern wie die meisten Sportschuhe gebaut sind und das natürliche Gehen verhindern, dadurch dass die Hacke zu hoch ist, die Sohle zu dick und unbiegsam, der vordere Teil zu eng, während der Schuh am Knöchel locker sitzt. 
Das Gehen beim Menschen ist sehr energiearm und elegant, wenn man es richtig macht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2vQP0nJT76Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMqjcyW-JII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Es kommt also mehr auf das Schwingen der Hüften wie bei einem Pendel an. Die beste Schuhart dafür wäre eine mit 2-2,5cm Sohle, die in der Mitte elastisch biegsam ist, vorne genug platz für die Zehe bietet und fest am Knöchel sitzt. Alle Lederschuhe von Früher waren nach dem Prinzip gebaut. Erst die Sportschuhhersteller haben mit der komischen Mode angefangen.

Was du mit dem Reflex in der Kindheit beschreibst, entspricht dem Laufen, aber auch da läuft man nicht auf den Bällen. Der Vorderfuß berührt zuerst den Boden bei der Rückwärtsrotation kurz vor dem Körperschwerpunkt (Hüfte bei meisten Menschen), man zieht das Bein nach hinten, damit man die gesamte hintere Kette aktiviert ( Arsch, oberer Unterschenkel, Waden). Während der richtigen Landung, also der Fuß ist unter dem Körperschwerpunkt, steht man auf der gesamten Fußfläche, d.h. es gibt keinen Vorder-, Hinter- oder Mittelfußlaufstill, sondern eine sanfte Landung, indem man den Aufprall selbst abschwächt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OjM51lxlHYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Er erklärt alles bestens.


----------



## soulstyle (9. Juli 2021)

@Eyren
Um das Thema Schuhe oder nicht, (ohne *physiologische Wertung)*.

Ich fühle mich mit Schuhen am wohlsten wenns ums Training allgemein geht.

Ich habe 3 Paar Sportschuhe, (Laufschuhe zum Joggen, Freizeitschuhe für Fitnessstudio oder Hallensport, und Gewichtheberschuhe für reines Squattraining).

Zuhause laufe ich immer Barfuss rum.
Im Garten mit Latschen.

Ich muss auch ehrlich gestehen, bei den Squatschuhen merkt man auch, dass man wesentlich stabiler steht
und die Mobilität beim Squaten wird positiv beeinflust, also ich komme tiefer und senkrechter runter.

Ich habe auch bisher nie geshen das Gewichtheber oder Kraftdreikämkpfer ihre Leistung ohne Schuhe bringen.

Im Gym sehe ich hin und wieder vereinzelnd, die Ihre Schuhe ausziehen und Beine trainieren.

Auf der anderen Seite sieht man ich sage mal "Eingeborene in Afrika oder auch Aborigines in Australien", die kennen keine Schuhe sind permanent ohne Schuhe unterwegs und entwickeln Ihre natürliche harte Sohle und betreiben glaube ich auch keinen unnatürlichen Sport.

Ausserdem ist das auch eine ästhetische Frage: Ich möchte keine Quadratltschen haben oder das meine Frau
ne Fusssohle wie eine Fächerscheibe hat.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Juli 2021)

Sorry Beitrag geschrottet. Wird später korrigiert.


----------



## -ElCritico- (10. Juli 2021)

Ich habe heute 5 Max Effort Sprints hinterlegt, bin sichtlich langsamer geworden, nachdem ich die letzten 2 Wochen nur 5K gelaufen bin (durchschnittlich 25,4 km/h an Stelle von 29 km/h), aber wiege jetzt weniger als davor.


----------



## soulstyle (12. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich habe heute 5 Max Effort Sprints hinterlegt, bin sichtlich langsamer geworden, nachdem ich die letzten 2 Wochen nur 5K gelaufen bin (durchschnittlich 25,4 km/h an Stelle von 29 km/h), aber wiege jetzt weniger als davor.


Alter Falter machst Du auch Marathon? Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sind das Marathonwerte?


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Alter Falter machst Du auch Marathon? Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sind das Marathonwerte?


Niemals, das waren durchschnittliche Sprintwerte für 100m, die meine Sportuhr misst 
29 km/h entsprechen ungefär 12,41 Sekunden, 25,4 km/h entsprechen 14,17 Sekunden, d.h. ich bin langsamer geworden, seitdem ich nur 5K laufe. 5K schaffe ich momentan in ungefähr 24 Minuten, was durchschnittlich 12,5 km/h entspricht. Ich bin gar nicht so schnell 
Ich nehme aber ständig ab, was meine Zeiten stetig verbessert, und meine Runden werden schneller. Im ersten Kilometer laufe ich mich warm, beim zweiten und dritten bin ich mit 15-17 km/h unterwegs, danach werde ich viel langsamer beim 4-ten und 5-ten Kilometer ☕
Die Baustellen sind also der Start und die letzten zwei Kilometer.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Niemals, das waren durchschnittliche Sprintwerte für 100m, die meine Sportuhr misst
> 29 km/h entsprechen ungefär 12,41 Sekunden, 25,4 km/h entsprechen 14,17 Sekunden, d.h. ich bin langsamer geworden, seitdem ich nur 5K laufe. 5K schaffe ich momentan in ungefähr 24 Minuten, was durchschnittlich 12,5 km/h entspricht. Ich bin gar nicht so schnell
> Ich nehme aber ständig ab, was meine Zeiten stetig verbessert, und meine Runden werden schneller. Im ersten Kilometer laufe ich mich warm, beim zweiten und dritten bin ich mit 15-17 km/h unterwegs, danach werde ich viel langsamer beim 4-ten und 5-ten Kilometer ☕
> Die Baustellen sind also der Start und die letzten zwei Kilometer.


Respekt dafür, dass du das so akribisch festhältst. Ich laufe einfach nur los und hoffe anzukommen


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Respekt dafür, dass du das so akribisch festhältst. Ich laufe einfach nur los und hoffe anzukommen


Ich habe für mich entdeckt, dass 5K die beste Cardio-Variante ist. Ich erhole mich schon am nächsten Tag vollständig, verbrenne viel Kcal und verliere keine Muskeln. Da dachte ich mir, wie kann man es noch effektiver machen? Indem ich die 5K noch schneller laufe


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. Juli 2021)

Ich habe mich heute morgen verletzt.. beim Niesen   
Die Sehnen der Muskelansätze bei den Rippen wurden links unten beschädigt


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Juli 2021)

Alter Falter, was muss das nur für ein heftiger Nieser gewesen sein!


Gute Besserung!


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juli 2021)

So habe vorgestern Brust, bauch und Trizeps bis zum Exces trainiert.
Gestern Rücken, massiv Trapetz trainiert und gereizt, unteren Bauch auch bis zum abwinken trainiert.
Heute wollte ich Beine machen hab dann doch ein Rest Day zwischen geschoben.
Morgen, so Gott will, wird Beine und unterer Rücken gemacht bis ich mir in die Hosen mache


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. Juli 2021)

Ich habe bisschen Vitamin D getankt und hinter der Sonnenbrille die "Landschaft" genüßlich betrachtet. Gebräunt sieht man um einiges fiter aus, als man wirklich ist. Ich betrachte es als ästhetischen Workout


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich habe bisschen Vitamin D getankt und hinter der Sonnenbrille die "Landschaft" genüßlich betrachtet. Gebräunt sieht man um einiges fiter aus, als man wirklich ist. Ich betrachte es als ästhetischen Workout


Ja muss auch sein, wenn denn mal die Sonne bei uns scheinen würde......


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2021)

Der Typ hier ist krass: 1.026 Kilometer in 24 Stunden: Österreichischer Radsportler schafft Weltrekord

Dann meinte er noch: "bei besseren Wetter wäre mehr drin gewesen!"


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> So, es gibt 3 Arten der Fortbewegung für den Menschen: gehen, laufen und sprinten.


Von wegen gehen: Mit ein paar Freunden werde ich im August den LittleMammut Ruhrgebiet "marschieren". Als Vorbereitung gab es gestern 33km und morgen nochmal 35km.


----------



## -ElCritico- (17. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Von wegen gehen: Mit ein paar Freunden werde ich im August den LittleMammut Ruhrgebiet "marschieren". Als Vorbereitung gab es gestern 33km und morgen nochmal 35km.


Marschieren ist eine Unterart vom Gehen. Beim Gehen stützt man sich durchgehend auf mindestens einem Bein und im Übergang auf beiden. Beim Laufen stüzt man sich ausschließlich abwechseld auf einem Bein und niemals auf beiden gleichzeitig, man ist auch nicht durchgehend auf dem Boden 
Sprinten besteht aus drei Phasen: Start, Beschleunigung, Erhaltung des Topspeeds solange  wie möglich. Alle drei haben gemeinsam, dass man fast nur in einer Serie von Sprüngen in der Luft unterwegs ist und kaum den Boden berührt. Vom Stützen ist da gar nicht mehr die Rede.

Zurück zum Thema:
Viel Spaß beim Marsch! Nach dem Corona-Jahr erachte ich jede gemeinsame Aktivität mit anderen Menschen als etwas Tolles


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2021)

Marschiert man  eigentlich nicht mit voller Ausrüstung und Waffe? 

Wobei, als ich beim Bund war bin ich damit 25km durchgelaufen.  Zusammen mit einen Kameraden. Hatten sogar den Hauptmann überholt welcher eigentlich relativ fit war.
Aber wir waren noch lange nicht die schnellsten.

Topic: Zwischen "gehen" und "gehen" gibt es auch nochmal einen Unterschied. Wenn ich spazieren gehe dann gehe ich sehr langsam. Wenn ich "walke" dann gehe ich stramm.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juli 2021)

So gestern Beine gemacht,
Habe frei gesquatet, Beinpresse, Ausfallschritte gemacht ohne Gewicht nur mit Langhantel auf dem Nacken.
Beinstrecker+ Beuger und Waden trainiert.
Da ich die Ausfallschritte bestimmt 1 Jahr nicht mehr gemacht habe, merke ich wie die Beine seitlich instabil sind ,
oh man ey   ich muss die wieder regelmässig machen und ich hasse Ausfallschritte mehr als das gesamte Beintraining zusammen.

So gleich gehts Fahrad fahren, ca. 25 bis 30 Km und das obwohl ich keinen vernünftigen Toiletengang mehr machen kann da die Beine echt einen so heftigen MUSKELKATER vom AUSFALLSCHRITT haben.

Alle Bodybuilder sind Masochisten, könnt mir sagen was Ihr wollt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> So gestern Beine gemacht,
> Habe frei gesquatet, Beinpresse, Ausfallschritte gemacht ohne Gewicht nur mit Langhantel auf dem Nacken.
> Beinstrecker+ Beuger und Waden trainiert.
> Da ich die Ausfallschritte bestimmt 1 Jahr nicht mehr gemacht habe, merke ich wie die Beine seitlich instabil sind ,
> ...


Is so! Ich steh voll auf den Muskelkater-Schmerz. No pain, no gain!


----------



## -ElCritico- (18. Juli 2021)

Ich wollte heute eine Sprint-Einheit absolvieren, da kam ein Profihalbmarathoner mir entgegen. Er hat gefragt, ob wir zusammem sprinten könnten. Eigentlich macht es zu zweit am meistens Sinn. Ich meinte, warum nicht. Beim ersten Mal konnte ich ihn nur knapp überholen, beim zweiten Mal hat er mich überholt, bei den nächsten drei habe ich überholt. Es war aber jedes mal richtig knapp am Ende, wo er mehr Ausdauer hatte als ich. Wir haben beschlossen uns jeden Sonntag zu treffen, er ist auch ein lustiger Kerl 


RyzA schrieb:


> Topic: Zwischen "gehen" und "gehen" gibt es auch nochmal einen Unterschied. Wenn ich spazieren gehe dann gehe ich sehr langsam. Wenn ich "walke" dann gehe ich stramm.


Bei allen Geharten ist man mindestens auf einem Bein, beim Wechsel auf beiden Beinen. Richtig interessant ist der aufrechte Gang vom Homo Sapiens. Da ist man nicht bisschen nach vorne geneigt, um den freien Fall jedes Mal abzubremsen, sondern geht komplett aufrecht. Man pendelt sich von vorne nach hinten, was die energieärmste Fortbewegungsvariante darstellt. Mit der Technik kann man tagelang problemlos unterwegs sein.




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iiiznDpoapQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sehr sexy!


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Von wegen gehen: Mit ein paar Freunden werde ich im August den LittleMammut Ruhrgebiet "marschieren". Als Vorbereitung gab es gestern 33km und morgen nochmal 35km.


Ging übrigens muskulär relativ OK vonstatten, aber die Schuhe waren wohl zu schmal -> dicke Blasen seitlich an der Ferse und zwischen den Zehen.
Das Tennis-Match am nächsten Tag war so etwas schmerzhaft.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Wie sagte der eine Prinz im Film, als er Wonder Woman das erste Mal kämpfen sah: "Ich habe irgendwie Angst, aber ich bin auch irgendwie erregt..."


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=57fMklfHaXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den kannte ich noch gar nicht. Coole Skills.


----------



## Mahoy (15. September 2021)

Mein Sohnemann ist seit über einem Jahr ein kleiner Karateka. Der Lockdown hat das Ganze etwas ausgebremst, aber jetzt geht's wieder los.

Sein Sensei ist eine richtige Ulknudel, deshalb hat er vermutlich die Betreuung der Kleinen übernommen. Vor drei Wochen hatten wir aber mal Gelegenheit zu einem kurzen interdisziplinären Sparring und Hollaha, der ist auf Zack. Wie so viele, die eher pragmatische Kampftechniken üben, schaut man ja gerne mal etwas herab auf stark formbasierte Disziplinen, aber selbst bei diesem Spaßvogel könnte ich echt nicht sagen, wer bei einer realen Auseinandersetzung als Gewinner hervorgehen würde.

Ach ja, und ich musste mal wieder feststellen, ich werde immer älter und immer langsamer.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2021)

Meinen  Sohn (17) hatten wir  öfter gefragt ob er auch Kampfsport machen will. Aber er spielt lieber Fußball . Seit mitlerweile 11 Jahren mit kleineren Unterbrechungen. Zu etwas zwingen kann man oder sollte man die Kinder ja nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. September 2021)

Ich habe als Kind bis zum Teenie-Alter ca. 7 Jahre Ving Tsung bis zum 1. Dan trainiert und es ist u.a. etwas worauf ich bis heute meine Sportlichkeit zurückführe.
Daher; wenn es ein Kind möchte, dann ist es definitiv mit das Beste unter allen Sportarten, da du gerade bei den asiatischen Kampfkünsten - beim richtigen Meister vorausgesetzt - neben Kampftechniken, die zu besserem Körpergefühl führen, meditative Atemtechniken, und Selbstbewusstsein auch eine Haltung erlernst, die für's ganze Leben wertvoll ist, wie Respekt vor Anderen, Disziplin, Ruhe im Sturm, etc.


----------



## Olstyle (15. September 2021)

Wobei man auch bei anderen Sportarten ganz gute Basics mitnimmt. Ich hab z.B. als Fußball-Bambini "richtig Fallen"(also abrollen etc., nicht wann man sich zu Boden schmeißt) gelernt. Das hilft bei Tennis und Co. immer noch dass man vielleicht Mal spektakulär durch die Gegend rollt aber am Ende halt alle Bänder noch dran sind.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. September 2021)

Natürlich! Ich würde mal behaupten, dass jede Sportart einen Mehrwert hat. Um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben: Ich hatte nach meiner Ving Tsun Zeit, eine Fußball-Phase gehabt, auch im Verein und natürlich ständig draußen auf'm Bolzplatz mit dem Ball, und muss sagen, dass Fußball, und natürlich allgemein alle Mannschafts-Sportarten, die Teamfähigkeit sehr stark fördert. Sowas hat man dann leider nicht beim Kampfsport, da du komplett auf dich allein angewiesen bist, was wiederum auch seine Vorteile hat.

Unter'm Strich resümierend würde ich sagen, dass man idealerweise soviele Sportarten wie möglich im Leben ausüben sollte.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lkGINX1OVQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"The Mountain" ist einfach ein Tier. 205cm und 180kg Muskelmasse.


----------



## Eyren (16. September 2021)

Ach iwo der ist doch auch nur noch ein Fitnessmodel! 

Eddie Hall das ist nen Tier.

Naja mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so aber egal.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. September 2021)

Die richtigen Tiere sind meistens die, die gar nicht wie Tiere aussehen. Die Kleinen, die Dünnen und Schmächtigen...vor denen solltet ihr euch fürchten


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ich war ewig nicht mehr im Fitnessstudio - hab jetzt das Video geschaut und wieder voll Bock bekommen!


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ach iwo der ist doch auch nur noch ein Fitnessmodel!
> 
> Eddie Hall das ist nen Tier.
> 
> Naja mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so aber egal.


Leider hast du nicht wirklich Ahnung. 
Hafthor Julius Björnsson  "The Mountain" ist auch "World Strongest Man" geworden. Der hat sich schon einige Duelle mit Eddie Hall geliefert und ist noch ne Ecke größer.
Hafþór Júlíus Björnsson

Fitnessmodel... ich kann nicht mehr.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hafþór Júlíus Björnsson


205cm und 180kg...liest sich wie die Beschreibung vom unglaublichen Hulk


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> 205cm und 180kg...liest sich wie die Beschreibung vom unglaublichen Hulk


Der läßt uns an einen Arm verhungern.


----------



## seventyseven (16. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich habe als Kind bis zum Teenie-Alter ca. 7 Jahre Ving Tsung bis zum 1. Dan trainiert und es ist u.a. etwas worauf ich bis heute meine Sportlichkeit zurückführe.
> Daher; wenn es ein Kind möchte, dann ist es definitiv mit das Beste unter allen Sportarten, da du gerade bei den asiatischen Kampfkünsten - beim richtigen Meister vorausgesetzt - neben Kampftechniken, die zu besserem Körpergefühl führen, meditative Atemtechniken, und Selbstbewusstsein auch eine Haltung erlernst, die für's ganze Leben wertvoll ist, wie Respekt vor Anderen, Disziplin, Ruhe im Sturm, etc.


Habe früher Kick&Thai-Boxen im Verein praktiziert geht leider mit meiner Arthrose nicht mehr. So ziemlich alles bei dem ich meine Rechte Schulter belasten muss ist tabu. Darunter fällt auch Kraftsport. Mir bleibt fast nur noch eine 2KG Hantel mir der ich Vorbeuge-Übungen machen darf sowie mein Ergometer und Fahrrad. Wobei das Ergometer mir sogar mehr Spaß bereitet da ich dabei Videos schauen kann.

Ab Ende letzten Jahres gab es einen Dragon Ball+ DBZ rewatch bei 428 Folgen a 20min machte das bei mir immerhin ~2800km auf dem Ergometer mit jeweils 2-3 Folgen alle ~2 Tage.   

Ich kann jedem das Kettler C12 empfehlen kostete damals leider 0,7 RTX3080Ti's aber ist ein echt gutes Gerät.

Heißt mittlerweile aber Tour 800 und kostet jetzt ca. eine RTX3080Ti obwohl es 1:1 (auch vom Display und Funktion her) das gleiche fucking Gerät ist aber naja.


----------



## Eyren (17. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Leider hast du nicht wirklich Ahnung.
> Hafthor Julius Björnsson  "The Mountain" ist auch "World Strongest Man" geworden. Der hat sich schon einige Duelle mit Eddie Hall geliefert und ist noch ne Ecke größer.
> Hafþór Júlíus Björnsson
> 
> Fitnessmodel... ich kann nicht mehr.


Das siehst du falsch. Wie man genau verfolgen kann rennt Haftor unserem Eddie immer hinterher, ein Nachahmer, quasi ein GROUPIE!

Eddie 2017 World strongest Man
Haftor 2018 World strongest Man

Eddie Weltrekord Deadlift 500kg 2016
Haftor neue rekord 2020 mit 501kg

Und dann muss unser Bademodenmodel Haftor auch noch einen Kompressionsanzug+Gewichthebergürtel für das eine Kilo mehr tragen.

Ich mein der Mann ist 15cm größer und 10kg schwerer

Eddie nimmt sich seine Zughilfen und hebt, Haftor muss sich erst noch die Beine rasieren damit er windschnittig genug ist 😜 

Aber irgendwann steigen die beiden ja in den Ring,  da klärt es sich dann.

PS. Ich finde übrigens beide Athleten großartig,  aber Eddie ist mir vom Humor sympathischer.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QCO0tXeFFEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Anthony Joshua ist aktuell der beste Schwergewichtsboxer. Er hat 4 Gürtel aus 4 Verbänden.. 25 Kämpfe. 24 Siege. Davon 22 KO Siege. Seine Fitness ist  phänomenal.


----------



## Mahoy (18. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die richtigen Tiere sind meistens die, die gar nicht wie Tiere aussehen. Die Kleinen, die Dünnen und Schmächtigen...vor denen solltet ihr euch fürchten


Da ist was Wahres dran. Wenn ich an meinen jüngeren Bruder denke ... Ein guter Kopf kleiner und 20 Kilo leichter als ich, aber technisch mindestens ebenso versiert und bei echtem Zoff absolut kompromisslos. Während ich noch versuche zu deeskalieren oder schlimmstenfalls zu fixieren, wäre er schon mit chirurgischer Zerlegung beschäftigt.

Trotzdem, Gestalten wie Björnsson (Der übrigens mit seiner Ruhe für mich ebenso sympathisch rüber kommt wie Hall als Scherzkeks ....) möchte man nicht im Schlechten gegenüberstehen. Bei dieser effektiven Masse braucht man ebenso wenig eine Kampfausbildung wie ein Nashorn, um einzustecken und ggf. auszuteilen.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Trotzdem, Gestalten wie Björnsson (Der übrigens mit seiner Ruhe für mich ebenso sympathisch rüber kommt wie Hall als Scherzkeks ....) möchte man nicht im Schlechten gegenüberstehen. Bei dieser effektiven Masse braucht man ebenso wenig eine Kampfausbildung wie ein Nashorn, um einzustecken und ggf. auszuteilen.


Bei denen helfen (im Ernstfall) nur gezielte Tritte oder Schläge in die Weichteile. Vielleicht auch vors Knie, Solar Plexus oder Kehlkopf. Aber wenn man nicht trifft, dann hat man verloren. Dann wird einen der Kopf runtergeschraubt. Oder man überschlägt sich 10 mal hintereinander.


----------



## Mahoy (18. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei denen helfen (im Ernstfall) nur gezielte Tritte oder Schläge in die Weichteile. Vielleicht auch vors Knie, Solar Plexus oder Kehlkopf. Aber wenn man nicht trifft, dann hat man verloren. Dann wird einen der Kopf runtergeschraubt. Oder man überschlägt sich 10 mal hintereinander.


Bei massigen Gegnern sind die Knie- und Fußgelenke immer ein guter Punkt, da bereits stark belastet und auch mit bestem Training nur begrenzt stabilisierbar. Die muss man dann möglichst seitlich erwischen.

Wenn man meint, auch Tuchfühlung lange genug zu überstehen, sind Augen, Kiefergelenke und der Schädel hinter den Ohren wirksame Angriffspunkte.

Aber wenn ich's mir aussuchen dürfte, hätte ich gerne ein Messer.


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2021)

Los rennen und nicht zurück schauen


----------



## seventyseven (18. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei denen helfen (im Ernstfall) nur gezielte Tritte oder Schläge in die Weichteile. Vielleicht auch vors Knie, Solar Plexus oder Kehlkopf. Aber wenn man nicht trifft, dann hat man verloren. Dann wird einen der Kopf runtergeschraubt. Oder man überschlägt sich 10 mal hintereinander.


Ich schaue ja ziemlich gerne UFC. Heavyweights die Jiu Jitsu/BJJ und/oder Wrestling beherrschen sind eigentlich unbesiegbar .
Ich denke da ist man bei solchen Schwergewichten nicht ganz verkehrt (oder man rennt weg).

BJJ stand auch mal auf meinem Plan. Geht aber leider nicht mehr .


----------



## Eyren (19. September 2021)

Gut da sind wir uns alle einig denke ich.

Selbst ohne die neue Boxausbildung der beiden möchte man nicht einmal eine Backpfeife von so einer Hand bekommen.

Und ja es stimmt auch vollkommen das der Körperbau keine Aussage zu lässt.

Hatte mal einen Kollegen der ist als Kind in den Topf mit Zaubertrank gefallen.

190cm groß und sehr schmal gebaut. Hat trotzdem eine unmenschliche Stärke gehabt. Für den waren 100kg 5-6 Etagen tragen schon langweilig. Der hat nicht einmal geschnaubt! 

Wir sind reihenweise in die Knie gegangen wenn der uns die Hand gegeben hat. Der brauchte glaube ich im Leben keinen Schraubstock um ein Werkstück zu fixieren.

Ach ich vermisse ihn.....

Jetzt muss ich immer alles tragen 😞


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. September 2021)

Ok, wie ich sehe, herrscht hier Konsens, dass Körperstatur nicht das Wichtigste ist. Dann würde ich gerne noch einen Konsens schaffen.
Als Kids auf der Straße haben wir es damals "Herz haben" genannt - dein größter Gegner ist erstmal in deinem Kopf und egal wie kräftig du bist, wenn du diesen 1. Kampf verlierst, dann übernehmen Zweifel und Angst deine Glieder = somit hast du schon verloren. 

Herz/Psyche muss stark sein für jegliche Kämpfe, egal ob privater Natur oder im Kontext von Wettkämpfen.


----------



## Eyren (19. September 2021)

Ich glaube das steht ausser Frage. 

Egal ob Beruf, Sport oder Familienleben, wenn man sich mental nicht darauf einlassen kann und nicht die nötige Stärke und Disziplin aufbringt scheitert all dieses.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Herz/Psyche muss stark sein für jegliche Kämpfe, egal ob privater Natur oder im Kontext von Wettkämpfen.


Das sagen ja auch alle Kampfsportler. Wenn der Kopf nicht mitspielt kannst du es vergessen.
War bei Axel Schulz auch so. Der ist gescheitert Weltmeister zu werden.
Weil er mental nicht stark genug gewesen ist.

*Edit:* Noch jemand der sehr groß ist





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WoAqnnmSNec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Olivier Richters " The dutch giant". Der ist 2.18m groß.  Und wiegt 150kg.

*Edit2:* Hier noch etwas weibliches für die Optik





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2yYSXWkb7bM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ylkcZgcMiBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber viel mehr Muskelmasse dürfen Frauen meiner Meinung nach nicht haben. Sonst sehen sie aus wie halbe Kerle.
Körperfett könnte schon etwas mehr sein. Das würde dann eher einer "normalen" Frau entsprechen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. September 2021)

Hallo liebe Sportfreunde!

Hatte jetzt aus verschiedenen Gründen drei Wochen gar keinen Sport gemacht - was sich für mich gerade wie ne halbe Ewigkeit anfühlt. Dabei ist mir wieder was bewusst geworden, was ich eh schon seit langem weiß, und auch wenn sich das jetzt wie ne Plattitüde anhört, es trifft auf mich wirklich zu: Ich kann ohne Sport nicht leben! 

Hinter diesem Satz steckt ehrlicherweise aber auch sehr viel Leidensdruck. Ich bin nämlich vom Wesen her eher gemütlich und faul - muss mich quasi jedes Mal zum Sport zwingen. Sport an sich macht mir dann wiederum Spaß und die Ausschüttung von Endorphinen tut ihr übriges - daher ist mir auch die Ambivalenz hinter meinem Dilemma bewusst. Jedoch ist es bei mir nicht nur die Qual ständig meine Faulheit zu überwinden, sondern noch einen Tick schlimmer: Ich merke jedes Mal, wenn ich mich längere Zeit nicht körperlich auspowere, wie ich unausgeglichen, ja sogar nahezu deppresiv verstimmt, bin. Teilt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## Olstyle (22. September 2021)

Unter Anderem für solche Zwecke hab ich Fingerboard und Pegboard am Eingang Wohnzimmer an der Decke hängen.
Wenn ich zwischendurch das Gefühl habe ich würde mich gerne ein bisschen anstrengen häng ich mich da dran. Fernseher kann man von da sogar weiter gucken  .


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

Sascha Huber ist relativ fit und macht immer allerlei physische Experimente und Challenges. Jetzt hat er einen 100km Marsch gemacht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b3MlJCKRcF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Echt krass! Sogar sein Vater hat das mit durchgezogen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sascha Huber ist relativ fit und macht immer allerlei physische Experimente und Challenges. Jetzt hat er einen 100km Marsch gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boa, wie extrem fertig der zum Schluss aussieht. Trotzdem Respekt! Andere wären bei 1/3 der Strecke wahrscheinlich schon zusammengeklappt.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

Der Mann hier hat übrigens bis jetzt die meisten "World´s Strong Man" Titel geholt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXCrQceU3XI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch vor Eddie Hall. Außerdem hat er mehrere MMA Kämpfe erfolgreich bestritten.
In  einzelnen Disziplinen hat ihn Eddie Hall aber mitlerweile übertroffen.

*Edit:* Geiler Kampf von The Rock gegen den Undertaker





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eSNhFNF3m9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

das hier ist auch gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DyORIdVKwqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eyren (27. September 2021)

Mieses Wetter und kein Bock.

Also mal wieder eine runde "Homegym"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen, Curls,  Schulterdrücken und bisschen Kniebeugen mit der SZ . Dann noch bisschen mit meinem dicken Bauch Eigengewichtübungen.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

Falls jemand Frauen mag die etwas härter zupacken können:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j8BjBSPpfMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geballte Hormonpower!  Nur kein weibliches...


----------



## Eyren (28. September 2021)

Werde ich leider nie verstehen sowas.

Ich find es ja schon bei Kerlen affig wenn es Richtung dieses extremen Bodybuilding geht aber bei Frauen?

Gerne Trainiert, gerne auch muskulös aber dann ist bei mir das maximale Richtung Crossfitterin.

Aber nun gut im Endeffekt leben und leben lassen aber meinem Sinn für Ästhetik entspricht es einfach nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (28. September 2021)

Wir hatten Mal ein (Tennis-)Spiel gegen einen Sieger von keine Ahnung was im Bodybuilding in einer der optisch eher noch normalen Klassen. Der konnte keine anständige Ausschwungbewegung machen weil die Brustmuskeln im Weg waren. Das ist dann irgendwie auch nicht wirklich sportlich.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich find es ja schon bei Kerlen affig wenn es Richtung dieses extremen Bodybuilding geht aber bei Frauen?


Die sind so mit männlichen Hormonen vollgeballert, dass an denen kaum noch etwas weibliches dran ist. Die sehen aus wie Freaks.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. September 2021)

Viele vergessen, dass Krafttraining bzw. Bodybuilding nur eine Ergänzung sein soll zu anderen Sportarten. Der Beweis dafür liegt für mich auch in der Tatsache, dass diese reinen Wettkampf-Bodybuilder nicht wirklich sportlich sind, im Sinne von ausdauernd, beweglich, athletisch etc.


----------



## Eyren (28. September 2021)

Hmm ne so sehe ich das nicht.

Bodybuilding ist für mich schon durchaus eine autarke Sportart.

Sportlichkeit definiert doch jeder für sich und jeder anders.

Ich könnte wohl niemals von der Ausdauer und Schnelligkeit mit Olstyle mithalten, da er aktiv Tennis spielt.

Explosivkraft dürfte ich aber wohl ein ticken besser dastehen.

Ich würde mich trotz meines dicken Bauch's nicht als unsportlich ansehen.
Bei körperlicher Belastung liegt mein Puls so bei 120bpm und geht innerhalb einer Minute runter in einen normalen 70er Bereich. Training ist bei mir 5x die Woche für 1.5-2std.

Also ja ich betrachte mich als sportlich. 

So sehe ich es halt auch beim Bodybuilder, der ist nicht unsportlich, legt nur andere Schwerpunkte.

Nach gängigen Regeln  Puls,  Ausdauer und Kraft ist solch eine Person schon sportlich. Gut Ballett tanzen oder Yoga wird er wohl nicht können aber die Ballerina wird auch nicht 3x14 mit 40kg Bizepscurls machen.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2021)

Jeder Sport ist besser als gar kein Sport.

Ich muß mich auch mehr bewegen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Sportlichkeit definiert doch jeder für sich und jeder anders.


Das ist es.


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2021)

Mal was aus dem Bereich "Martial Arts":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hPNBoL08tYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich habe ja Van Damme früher gerne gesehen. Aber was Scott Adkins an Choreographien abliefert ist nochmal ne andere Hausnummer.


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. Oktober 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Hmm ne so sehe ich das nicht.
> 
> Bodybuilding ist für mich schon durchaus eine autarke Sportart.
> 
> ...


Der war richtig fit und konnte sogar Rückwärtssalto aus dem Stand:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tzkfjpUj_pM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vermutlich einer der letzten natural Bodybuilder mit sehr guten genetischen Anlagen. Damals bzw. schon immer hat man die Brust nicht extra trainiert, Überkopfdrücken von schwerem Zeug war das nonplusultra.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Damals bzw. schon immer hat man die Brust nicht extra trainiert


Wer sagt das?


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wer sagt das?











						Bodybuilders before the age of steroids
					

Armed with only barbells and food, these giants of the sport did it without anabolic steroids.




					coach.nine.com.au
				



Die Gallerie durchgehen, der Focus war eindeutig auf Schulter.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Bodybuilders before the age of steroids
> 
> 
> Armed with only barbells and food, these giants of the sport did it without anabolic steroids.
> ...


Naja, wenn ich mir die letzten vier in der Gallerie angucke, sehen die aber so aus als wenn die ihre Brust auch trainiert hätten.  Und warum sollte man das auch nicht tun?
Es sieht ästhetischer aus.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Oktober 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Bodybuilders before the age of steroids
> 
> 
> Armed with only barbells and food, these giants of the sport did it without anabolic steroids.
> ...


Bin da jetzt historisch nicht bewandert genug, aber könnte auch was mit dem damaligen Ästhetikempfinden zu tun haben. Heute ist die breite Männerbrust ja fast schon ein "Qualitätsmerkmal" des Trainings - Subjektiv wartet man auch aufs Bankdrücken immer am längsten in Mucki-Buden😅


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2021)

Unglaublich was dieser Mann für eine Körperspannung und Beherrschung hat





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mvJHw64fxgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Unglaublich was dieser Mann für eine Körperspannung und Beherrschung hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So definiere ich persönlich körperliche Ästhetik! Schön definiert, nahezu 0% Körperfett, beweglich und kräftig. Kann mit diesen aufgepumpten Bodybuilder-Körper nichts anfangen dagegen. Ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2021)

Wobei ich das schon grenzwertig finde. Etwas mehr Körperfett könnte es ruhig sein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei ich das schon grenzwertig finde. Etwas mehr Körperfett könnte es ruhig sein.


Ja, das kommt sowieso irgendwann. Es ist extrem schwer so ein Fitness-Level zu halten. Insbesondere mit zunehmenden Alter und langsameren Stoffwechsel


----------



## -ElCritico- (3. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bin da jetzt historisch nicht bewandert genug, aber könnte auch was mit dem damaligen Ästhetikempfinden zu tun haben. Heute ist die breite Männerbrust ja fast schon ein "Qualitätsmerkmal" des Trainings - Subjektiv wartet man auch aufs Bankdrücken immer am längsten in Mucki-Buden😅


Naja, Anfang dieses Jahrhunderts stand die Bodybuilderszene mit der Homoszene in Verbindung. Sie haben Brusttraining populär gemacht. Noch populärer wurde Bankdrücken, nachdem man Überkopfdrücken als olympische Disziplin abgeschafft hat. Das kam dann irgendwann bei Frauen auch gut an. Die ganzen Fitnessketten betonen das eztra, weil Brust auf Masse zu Hause zu trainieren nicht einfach ist. Sie verdienen damit ihr Geld. Diejenigen, die wirklich auf Performance angewiesen sind, habe kaum oder eine sehr definierte Brust (Athleten). Ihre Form sieht auch anders aus, sieht man z.B. bei den Muai Thaiern etc.
Lange Reder kurzer Sinn, wenn man heutzutage sagt, man betreibe Fitness, dann sollte man schon eine gut entwickelte Brust habe. Das sieht man ja von vorne  Performancetechnisch sind die Muckis aufm Rücken vieeeeeel wichtiger.


RyzA schrieb:


> Es sieht ästhetischer aus.


Aus der heutigen Sicht ja, aus der Urhzeitsicht, nein. David gilt als Perfektion:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Er hatte keine Truthahnbrust


----------



## Eyren (3. Oktober 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Naja, Anfang dieses Jahrhunderts stand die Bodybuilderszene mit der Homoszene in Verbindung. Sie haben Brusttraining populär gemacht. Noch populärer wurde Bankdrücken, nachdem man Überkopfdrücken als olympische Disziplin abgeschafft hat. Das kam dann irgendwann bei Frauen auch gut an. Die ganzen Fitnessketten betonen das eztra, weil Brust auf Masse zu Hause zu trainieren nicht einfach ist. Sie verdienen damit ihr Geld. Diejenigen, die wirklich auf Performance angewiesen sind, habe kaum oder eine sehr definierte Brust (Athleten). Ihre Form sieht auch anders aus, sieht man z.B. bei den Muai Thaiern etc.
> Lange Reder kurzer Sinn, wenn man heutzutage sagt, man betreibe Fitness, dann sollte man schon eine gut entwickelte Brust habe. Das sieht man ja von vorne  Performancetechnisch sind die Muckis aufm Rücken vieeeeeel wichtiger.
> 
> Aus der heutigen Sicht ja, aus der Urhzeitsicht, nein. David gilt als Perfektion:
> ...


Aber Bruder mit breiter Brust bist du breit!


----------



## -ElCritico- (3. Oktober 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Aber Bruder mit breiter Brust bist du breit!


Die Breite kommt von den Schulern und Lats  Um die Brust hervorzuheben braucht man Flügel und Schulter


----------



## Eyren (4. Oktober 2021)

Schon klar, dennoch ist das mut der Brust die Standard Aussage in gängigen Studios.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

Also was Kampfsport usw angeht gucke ich momentan wieder am liebsten Wrestling. Auf You Tube.
Ich hatte früher schon als Kind und Jugendlicher das gerne geguckt als es noch WWF hiess und nicht WWE.
Damals war ich immer auf der Seite der "Guten". Hulk Hogan oder Brad "The Hitman" Hard waren meine Idole.
Den Untertaker fand ich damals voll fies. Der hatte seine Gegner nach Ende Kampfes  in den Sarg genagelt. 
Er ist übrigens der Wrestler welche am längsten aktiv war.
Wrestling ist natürlich alles nur Show aber hat einen super Unterhaltungswert. 
Ansonsten gucke ich Boxen ganz gerne. Besonders Schwergewichtsboxen. Aber leider werden die Kämpfe nur noch auf DAZN gezeigt.
Was ich überhaupt nicht mag ist MMA. Also wo quasi alles erlaubt ist. Das ist scheinbar ganz ohne Regeln und diese komischen Verrenkungen wenn die am Boden liegen finde ich affig.
K1 Kickboxen fand ich eigentlich immer ganz gut. Ausser das die Kämpfe nur 3 Runden gingen.
Das wird aber leider auch nicht mehr im Fernsehen gezeigt.


----------



## Eyren (4. Oktober 2021)

Puh mit Kampfsport konnte ich nie etwas anfangen.

Von Boxen bis MMA finde ich nichts was mich wirklich anspricht.

Ich weiß noch in der Kindheit wollten se alle wie Bruce Lee sein. Ich fand den einfach nur komisch mit seinem Nase reiben und schnattern wie ein erregtes Huhn.....

Mein Idol war da eher Bud Spencer, einmal uff en Kopp und das wars.

Verdammt ich fühle mich zu dicken behaarten Männern hingezogen was sagt das über mich aus? 😱


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe die WWF auch als Kind sehr geliebt und ich war großer Undertaker-Fan  Royal Rumble, Wrestlemania, Raw, usw. Boa was hab ich mich immer gefreut. Wollte als Kind auch unbedingt mal hingehen. Eines Tages sagte mein Vater mir dann "Was guckst du dir wieder diese Hampelmänner in ihren Unterhosen an?! Das ist alles nur eine  lächerliche Show!" 😳 Ich war super wütend darüber was er gesagt hat. Seitdem habe ich jegliche Lust und Interesse an Wrestling verloren...

Ich glaube, dass christliche Äquvivalent zu meinem Erlebnis - ist die Wahrheit über den Weihnachtsmann


----------



## Eyren (4. Oktober 2021)

Welche Wahrheit meinst du?

Was muss es noch über den Weihnachtsmann zu wissen geben ausser das er die Geschenke bringt?


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wWivC9qBZRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eyren (1. Dezember 2021)

Einfach um den fred am leben zu erhalten und weil ich es ganz lustig finde....

Hab dank meinem Kunden jetzt diese woche spätschicht, das habe ich gestern direkt ausgenutzt um morgens zu trainieren.

Dachte mir machst Brust, Trizeps und Unterarm. So 2.5std bei mittlerer Belastung. 

Dann bin ich arbeiten gegangen für 7 Std.

Und weil mein Trainer anrief bin ich danach nochmal zum Training gegangen.

Schulter, Trapez und Bizeps. Nochmal für 2.5std.

Was soll ich sagen.... ich hatte morgens einen Proteinshake mit 355kcal und ein Mittagessen mit ca. 500kcal.

Hab es noch gut nach Hause geschafft und ein Video angeschaut.

Als ich meiner Frau sagte das ich ins Bett gehe meinte sie nur:

"Hast du getrunken?"

Als ich fragte wieso kam nur:

"Du nuschelst wie betrunken. "

Hab mir dann fix ein Malzbier getrunken um den Kreislauf anzukurbeln. 

Moral von der Geschicht:

"Ohne Essen, trainiert es sich nicht."


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Dezember 2021)

@soulstyle hat diesen Thread auch gerne belebt. Lange nichts mehr von dem Kollegen gehört. Geht's dir gut?


----------



## cloudconnected (2. Dezember 2021)

Unterzuckert halt


----------



## Eyren (2. Dezember 2021)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Unterzuckert halt


Aber sowas von! 

Normalerweise achte ich echt schon drauf ausreichend Energie zu zuführen aber an dem Tag hat mich irgendwas geritten.

Hatte auch einfach null Hunger so über den Tag verteilt. Da hat dann der Zonk zu geschlagen.


----------



## cloudconnected (3. Dezember 2021)

Hab ich auch schonma
Banane oder Stück Obst reicht.


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v48SoIQv9io

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Badr Hari einer der besten Kickboxer überhaupt. Allerdings war er nicht immer fair.
Er sitzt wohl zur Zeit im Knast wegen schwerer Körperverletzung.

Und der hier ist ein Stoffer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KUlKmY8LkQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sein Lachen erinnert mich an Lukas Podolsky.


----------



## Eyren (6. Dezember 2021)

Ob Stoff oder nicht der Typ ist schon top was er an lasten bewegt.

Und sympathisch find ich den auch soweit man das von Videos beurteilen kann.

Ich mein dieses ganze "Stoffer" Getue ist doch eigentlich hinfällig.  Solange die Athleten bei den Wettkämpfen in der selben Kategorie antreten ist mir das sowas von egal was die sich reinknallen. Schaden tun sie sich selbst, keinem anderen. 

Anders sieht es aus wenn ein Natural Mens Physik sich dem Vergleich mit einem Markus Rühl beim BB stellen soll. Da wäre es einfach nicht fair.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2021)

Aber ohne stoffen würde sie nie so krass aussehen.
Auch wenn sie die Veranlagung dafür haben.
Klar. Schaden tun sie keinen damit... nur sich selber.
Aber andere Sportler und Athleten eigentlich auch. Nur die werden dafür disqualifiziert.
Weil sie beschi**en haben. Im Bodybuilding wird das toleriert.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2021)

Es ist zum Teil auch eine Haftungsfrage. Bei der NHL werden z.B. regelmäßig Renten eingeklagt wegen Spätschäden nach zu vielen Kopftreffern.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2021)

@Olstyle : Ja ok. Aber das hat ja mit Doping nichts zu tun.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2021)

Läuft auf das Selbe hinaus. Der Veranstalter des Wettbewerbs hat sich nicht ausreichend um die Gesundheit der Teilnehmer gekümmert.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XrzO7Z9kQdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ib0XVZFvv34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eyren (7. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Kohlruss hat definitiv den schöneren Bauch,  der Leonidas sieht so abgemagert aus. 

Da will ich dem immer direkt so ein Versorgungspaket senden damit der mir nicht umkippt


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2021)

Ich frage mich sowieso wie die das immer schaffen wirklich nur Muskeln und kein Fett aufzubauen.
Essen die nur Eiweiß und keine Kohlenhydrate?
Da muß man schon sehr diszipliniert sein.
Wenn ich zugenommen habe dann auch immer am Bauch.


----------



## cloudconnected (8. Dezember 2021)

Stoff kann man ziemlich gut Magermasse aufbaun
Natural als fortgeschrittetener Athlet eher weniger


----------



## Eyren (9. Dezember 2021)

Also grundsätzlich ja ab einem gewissen Punkt braucht es dann die ärztliche Unterstützung aber bis dahin...

Ernährung.

Ganz ohne Kohlenhydrate läuft der Motor auch nicht aber es wird halt im Idealfall für jeden Athleten individuell ermittelt welche Kalorienanzahl dieser benötigt und wie sich diese zusammen setzen.

Der Rest ist dann wirklich nur noch Disziplin. 

Ich seh das auch immer schön bei meinem 19 jährigen Kollegen. Wirklich ein Traumkörper der Typ, macht der so weiter braucht der ab 23 nicht mehr arbeiten nurnoch posieren.

Aber was ihn das kostet ist der Wahnsinn.  Es wird nur nach Plan gegessen.  Keine Ausnahmen   kein regelbruch. Und wir reden hier von seinem normalen Alltag, nicht von einer Wettkampfdiät wo es noch einmal strenger wird. 

Gott sei Dank bin ich gegen sowas immun. Ich bin klein und dick und versuche einfach das Beste draus zu machen.


----------



## Eyren (10. Dezember 2021)

So was habt ihr heute so gemacht?

Ich hab heute, nach mehreren Tagen schmerzbedingter Pause, mal wieder ein wenig trainiert.

Ich trainiere seit einiger Zeit ohne Plan, einfach nach Lust und Laune. Hauptsache alles kommt mal dran in der Woche. 

10min warm laufen auf em Crosstrainer.

Schulterrotatoren am Kabelzug:

-20x9kg (aufwärmen)
-20×9kg (aufwärmen)
-12x14kg
-12x14kg
-10x20kg

Bissl Schulterdrücken in der Multipresse:

-15×30kg (aufwärmen)
-15x30kg (aufwärmen)
-12x50kg
-12x50kg
-6x70kg

Seitheben in der Maschine:

-14x26kg
-14x32kg
-14x32kg

Butterfly reverse:

-15x28kg
-14x32kg
-14x36kg

Bizepscurls mit der SZ(Stange rechne ich mit 7kg mit ein):

-12x17kg
-12x20kg
-10x27kg

Hammercurls:

-12x12kg
-12x12kg
-10x14kg

Rückentrainer(nennt sich  Back extension)

-15x45kg
-15x45kg
-15x45kg

Bauchtrainer(ähnlicher Aufbau wie der Back extension nur für den Bauch)

-15x45kg
-15x45kg
-5 1/4x55kg, da war dann die Luft raus und ich hab nurnoch mit dem Gewicht gezappelt 

Hab dann noch fix meine 3x15 Liegestütze gemacht die ich täglich nach dem aufstehen ausführe.... ausser heute morgen da hatte ich das berühmte "kein Bocksyndrom"

Ich nutze immernoch extrem gerne Geräte auch wenn das bei einigen verpönt ist. Insbesondere wenn ich alleine trainiere wenn mein Partner nicht da ist.

So legt los der thread braucht bisschen Liebe, können doch nicht alle nur im Now Eating rumhängen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> So legt los der thread braucht bisschen Liebe, können doch nicht alle nur im Now Eating rumhängen.


Ich finde du hast ganz schön auf die Kacke gehauen.
Wenn das mal nicht zuviel war.


----------



## Eyren (10. Dezember 2021)

Ayo ich hab etwas mehr gemacht dafür halt auch leichter trainiert. 

Mein Partner war halt heute nicht da zum unterstützen und hab 3 Tage bissl mit Unterarmschmerzen zu kämpfen gehabt.


----------



## Eyren (12. Dezember 2021)

So 15min Pause also fange ich mal an.

Es ist Sonntag wir können Gas geben Leute!

Latziehen zum Nacken:

-20×30kg (aufwärmen)
-20×30kg (aufwärmen)
-14×40kg
-10×50kg
-8×50kg

Latziehen zur Brust:

-20×30kg (aufwärmen)
-20×30kg (aufwärmen)
-14×50kg
-12x60kg
-6×65kg

Rudern am Kabel

-20×30kg
-14×40kg
-12x40kg

Shrugs vorne:

-20×40kg
-15×60kg
-12×90kg
-12x90kg
-10×100kg

Shrugs hinten:

-12×80kg
-12×80kg
-12×80kg

So jetzt Beintraining ich werde Updaten.

€dith sagt:

So Beine fast fertig aber ich fang schonmal an.

Beinstrecker:

-20×50kg
-20×50kg
-15×75kg
-10×95kg
-8×95kg

Beinpresse:

-20×120kg
-20×120kg
-15×160kg
-10×200kg
-8×200kg

Beinbeuger:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wadendrücken:

-20×20kg
-15×45kg
-10×65kg

Adductor:

-20×40kg
-15×55kg
-12×70kg

Abductor muss ich noch wird aber identisch zum adductor.

Denke das reicht für den Sonntag.

Ab morgen geht's wieder mit Trainer und 5x die Woche nach Plan los.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YOlqj_Vhto4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Krass was der eine fürn Horn am Kopf hat nach dem Kampf.


----------



## Eyren (13. Dezember 2021)

Puh heute morgen fühlen sich die Liegestütze echt eklig an.

Quadricepsansatz direkt oberhalb vom Knie hat einen ganz fiesen Kater. 
Aber irgendwie auch lustig die Beine geben bei der Liegestütze eher nach als die Arme


----------



## Eyren (14. Dezember 2021)

Puh gestern was ganz fieses erlebt.

Ich hab den ganzen Tag normal gearbeitet und alles war gut.

Abends nach dem Abendbrot fing dann ein stechen im Unterarm und Ellenbogen an.

Auf dem weg zum Studio wurde es schlimmer bis ich dann bei Ankunft den Arm nicht mehr bewegen konnte. 

Der geringste Versuch den Arm zu beugen fühlte sich an als ob jemand eine Stricknadel ins Gelenk sticht. Mein Trainer hat mich dann vorsichtig abgetastet und meinte es könnte eine verrutschte und eingeklemmte Sehne sein oder eine Entzündung. 

Gegen die Entzündung sprach so ein bisschen das es plötzlich ohne Vorwarnung anfing.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn Sport fiel natürlich aus und ich ging erstmal nach Hause. Wollte dann am nächsten Tag zum Arzt das behandeln lassen.

Ich hab es nicht bis zum nächsten Morgen ausgehalten. 

Ab ins Auto und losgefahren Richtung Krankenhaus. 5m vor der Notaufnahme sticht es nochmal besonders heftig im Ellenbogen und was soll ich euch sagen.....

Der Arm war wieder fit. Klar noch immer ein pochen und Schmerzen im Unterarm aber das Gelenk war plötzlich wieder frei beweglich. 

Jetzt nach ein paar Stunden Schlaf sind auch die Schmerzen im Unterarm restlos verschwunden.  Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste würde ich sagen ich hab das nur geträumt.

Jemand sowas schon einmal gehabt?

Ich überlege halt ob ich da jetzt noch zum Arzt wegen soll oder es einfach abhake unter "kleiner Sportverletzung"


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2021)

Ich würde es jetzt beobachten und beim kleinsten auftretenden Schmerz an der selben Stelle zum Arzt gehen. Stechender Schmerz ist schon etwas ungewöhnlich. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, mach einen Termin beim Radiologen, um es mal Röntgen zu lassen.


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ikwxpYQYgbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DLhkdsyOlTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was es nicht alles für Sportarten gibt😅


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXC5tylFtjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bankdrück Weltrekord von knapp über 500kg. Ich schaffe nicht mal mehr 100.


----------



## soulstyle (30. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @soulstyle hat diesen Thread auch gerne belebt. Lange nichts mehr von dem Kollegen gehört. Geht's dir gut?


Yes sir, freut mich was von Dir / euch zu hören.
Hatte meinen Job gewechselt, und habe einen riesen Spass im neuen Job.
Habe vollgas bei der Einarbeitung gegeben, und auch Bodybuilding sehr stark betrieben, leider PCGHX etwas Prio mäßig runter geschraubt.
Bin wieder da.
Wie geht es Dir, was gibt es an Updates?

Jungs ich muss unbedingt was gegen meinen abendlichen Hunger machen.
Das (Fr)- Essverhalten an manchen Abenden verdirbt mir echt das ich straight mei KFA senken kann.
Meistens tritt es auf nach schwerem BEintraining auf, oder wenn ich etwas die Carbs runterscraube.
Proteinaufnahme ist eigentlich so bei ca 250-300Gr / Tag.


Eyren schrieb:


> Ob Stoff oder nicht der Typ ist schon top was er an lasten bewegt.
> 
> Und sympathisch find ich den auch soweit man das von Videos beurteilen kann.
> 
> ...


Ja sehe ich sehr ähnlich wie Du, wirklich, allerdings ist das so bei vielen Stoffern, das Sie das nicht gerne zugeben und was von Brokoli, Karotten und Eiweis erzählen und so ihren Erfolg darstellen.
Und die unerfahrenen meinen dann (übertrieben geschildert jetzt) das die tatsächlich mit ein wenig Training, Brokoli und Eiweis die gleiche Kraft und Muskulatur aufbauen können.
Jeder der ernst BB betreibt weis das dieses nicht möglich ist. (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).

Bei mir im Studio ist ein heisses Mädchen so ca. 23J alt ca 167 groß ca, 62KG schwer.
Macht Kniebeugen, echte freie Kniebeugen mit 100KGx8 repsx4Sätze.

Ich bin 100 KG schwer, 183groß,  mache Kniebeugen mit 115KGx8repsx4 Sätze.
Welches normale Mädchen das kein Kraftdreikampf macht schafft mit 62KG 100KG Kniebeugen?
Keine, Sie ist auch die einzige in dem Studio...

Also geht es mir so ein wenig um die Vorbildfunktion der Stoffer die das stoffen nicht zugeben.
Diese Personen motivieren im ersten Moment bis das böse erwachen kommt und man die
Performance nicht mit natürlichen Mitteln erreicht / erreichen kann...demotivation und der Sport hängt bei einigen an dem Nagel, Sport wird aufgegeben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Dezember 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Yes sir, freut mich was von Dir / euch zu hören.
> Hatte meinen Job gewechselt, und habe einen riesen Spass im neuen Job.
> Habe vollgas bei der Einarbeitung gegeben, und auch Bodybuilding sehr stark betrieben, leider PCGHX etwas Prio mäßig runter geschraubt.
> Bin wieder da.
> Wie geht es Dir, was gibt es an Updates?


Hey, schön dich wieder zu sehen! Freut mich, dass du ne neue Arbeit hast, die dir Spaß macht!  was machst du jetzt? 



soulstyle schrieb:


> Jungs ich muss unbedingt was gegen meinen abendlichen Hunger machen.
> Das (Fr)- Essverhalten an manchen Abenden verdirbt mir echt das ich straight mei KFA senken kann.


Damit hast du seitdem ich von dir hier lese zu kämpfen^^ Kenn da leider auch keinen Tipp dagegen, weil mir abends auch alles irgendwie besser schmeckt

Bzgl. Stoffen und Krafttraining: Ist das nicht auch bisschen genetische Veranlagung? Da gibt es doch diese Einteilung der Körpertypen in Endomorph, Ektomorph und Mesomorph. Ich habe Freunde, die sind von Natur aus wie Schränke gebaut.


----------



## soulstyle (30. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hey, schön dich wieder zu sehen! Freut mich, dass du ne neue Arbeit hast, die dir Spaß macht!  was machst du jetzt?
> 
> 
> AzRa-eL schrieb:
> ...



Ich arbeite in der technischen Hotline für Notrufsysteme, und mache Qualitätsprüfung für die Entwicklungsabteilung.

Bzgl. des stoffens, ja gibt genug Schränke aber wenn Du dir manche anschaust, die haben 5%KFA und
haben Muskeln wie Ballons, das scheint mir dann doch sehr unnatürlich zu sein.

Also ich mache den Sport über 15 Jahre und 5%KFA habe ich nie geschafft, 12 oder 11% für 2 Monate das ging.
Und ich muss ehrlich zugeben ich trainiere nicht zimperlich...6x die Woche


----------



## Eyren (2. Januar 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Yes sir, freut mich was von Dir / euch zu hören.
> Hatte meinen Job gewechselt, und habe einen riesen Spass im neuen Job.
> Habe vollgas bei der Einarbeitung gegeben, und auch Bodybuilding sehr stark betrieben, leider PCGHX etwas Prio mäßig runter geschraubt.
> Bin wieder da.
> ...


Genau das.

Wenn jemand Nachhilft ist das absolut in Ordnung solange es offen gehandhabt wird. 

Schade ist es wenn jemandem falsche Hoffnungen gemacht werden.  Futter mal ordentlich Reis und Brokkoli und du wirst IFBB Profi oder World strongest Man....

Es ist einfach so das der Körper irgendwann an eine Grenze kommt die man nicht natürlich überwinden kann. Möchte man dennoch weiter geht das nur mit medizinischer Unterstützung. 

Das sollte man aber klar kommunizieren und auch über die Gefahren aufklären.

Das Problem was ich bei dem ganzen "Stoffgespräch" sehe ist, daß die meisten nicht wissen wann ihre persönliche Grenze erreicht ist.

Ich sehe so manchen im Studio der nach 4 Wochen Training über Medikamente nachdenkt weil das Gewicht stagniert.

Das ist für mich wie bei vielen anderen Dingen die Gefahr,  mangelnde Aufklärung aufgrund von gesellschaftlichen Moralvorstellungen. Es wird lieber verteufelt und ins schlechte Licht gerückt statt ordentliche Aufklärung zu betreiben.


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2022)

Sascha Huber ist sehr symphatisch. Der hatte auch mal den Weltrekord in Liegestützen geschafft:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c3naWeJKiEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und bei ihm ist alles natural. Allerdings kenne ich es eher auch so, dass der Kopf bei Klimmzügen über der Stange sein muß.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der hatte auch mal den Weltrekord in Liegestützen geschafft


Weißt du wie viele Liegestütze er geschafft hat?


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Weißt du wie viele Liegestütze er geschafft hat?


Er hats wohl doch nicht ganz geschafft aber war schon sehr gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j-84I6T8KeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Über 2000 in einer Stunde.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Über 2000 in einer Stunde.


Psycho!
Ich wäre schon stolz wie Holz mit 1/10 davon in einer Stunde


----------



## Eyren (17. Januar 2022)

Igitt ieh Pfui!

Bei soviel Liegestütze schwitzt man doch, das kann nicht Gesund sein!

Schon mehr als nur eine gute Leistung, wirklich Wahnsinn.

Ich werd glaub mit Sport aufhören und mir einen Platz im Altenheim suchen. Nur noch Wehwehchen.

Hab gestern schon beim Schrägbankdrücken so ein leichtes ziehen in der linken Schulter gespürt. Aber nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht weil es wirklich winzig war.
Eindeutig muskulär und nicht vom Gelenk.

Heute Schulter trainiert. Schulterdrücken vorne/Military Press ging ganz gut. 50kg liefen sauber durch aber ab 60kg dachte ich mir reißt es den muskel durch. Richtig fieses stechen.

Hab dann noch versucht hinter dem Kopf zu drücken aber da hat die Schulter schon bei kleinem Gewicht protestiert. Seitheben und co ging dann wieder völlig problemlos.

Mobilität ist auch erstmal bucht eingeschränkt.

Ich sag es euch Leute ab 30 lieber Schluss mit Sport und das Leben bei Zigarre und Whisky auf der Terrasse genießen.


€dit sagt:

Los @soulstyle  du alter Bodybuilder sag mir was ich tun kann!


----------



## seventyseven (17. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Hab gestern schon beim Schrägbankdrücken so ein leichtes ziehen in der linken Schulter gespürt. Aber nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht weil es wirklich winzig war.
> Eindeutig muskulär und nicht vom Gelenk.


Ich dachte auch es ist die Rotatorenmanschette bei mir. Nach 12 x Massage bei meiner Physiotherapeutin kam trotz Schonung keinerlei Besserung zustande. Nach 3 MRT's war dann klar dass ich AC-Gelenkarthrose habe und der Schmerz durch ein dadurch erstandenes Ödem war.

Den Schmerz habe ich auch nicht am Gelenk gespürt.

Ende vom Lied ist jedoch, dass ich 90% der Übungen nicht mehr durchführen darf.
Kein Bankdrücken, Schulterpressen, Strecken etc. ist für mich leider alles Tabu.

Bei Überlastung tritt dass Ödem zudem immer wieder auf. Es ging 3 Monate bis der Schmerz weg war.
Absolute Hölle.


----------



## Eyren (17. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch es ist die Rotatorenmanschette bei mir. Nach 12 x Massage bei meiner Physiotherapeutin kam trotz Schonung keinerlei Besserung zustande. Nach 3 MRT's war dann klar dass ich AC-Gelenkarthrose habe und der Schmerz durch ein dadurch erstandenes Ödem war.
> 
> Den Schmerz habe ich auch nicht am Gelenk gespürt.
> 
> ...


Lieber Seventy, bitte bitte mach mir nicht solche Angst.  Ich will noch 30 Jahre arbeiten und trainieren. 

Ich wünsche dir natürlich trotz allem das du schmerzfrei bleibst und keine Verschlimmerung erlebst.


----------



## seventyseven (17. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Lieber Seventy, bitte bitte mach mir nicht solche Angst.  Ich will noch 30 Jahre arbeiten und trainieren.
> 
> Ich wünsche dir natürlich trotz allem das du schmerzfrei bleibst und keine Verschlimmerung erlebst.


Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass du es doch nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen sollst.


----------



## Eyren (18. Januar 2022)

Keine Sorge, Schulter mach ich normalerweise nie leicht 

Alles gut ich werd es beobachten  momentan spüre ich im täglichen Leben nichts davon.  Wenn es nächste Woche wieder schmerzt geht es zum Arzt.


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i8VOyxmpImg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Januar 2022)

Ich hab so oft solche Klimmzüge versucht und noch nie einen einzigen geschafft.


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich hab so oft solche Klimmzüge versucht und noch nie einen einzigen geschafft.


Die Vorwärts-Klimmzüge sind auch schwieriger als die rückwärts.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_cts4H_GLmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Vorwärts-Klimmzüge sind auch schwieriger als die rückwärts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Die "normalen" Klimmzüge sind easy. Ich meine diese Klimmzüge, wo du dich quasi erstmal normal hochziehst, aber dann nochmal komplett hochdrückst, sodass dein Oberkörper über die Stange ragt und beide Arme gerade nach unten sich abdrücken. Sorry, bisschen laienhaft erklärt.


RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Edit: Die die der Typ hier am Anfang total schlecht ausführt mMn, aber immer noch besser als ich.


RyzA schrieb:


> Die Vorwärts-Klimmzüge sind auch schwieriger als die rückwärts.


Ja, stimmt. Die sind definitiv schwerer.


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R-4RnYGrtKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zum Schluß das Interview mit den beiden Schwarzen ist ganz interessant.


----------



## Gabbyjay (6. Februar 2022)

Habe jahrelang fleißig meinen Bodi gebildet und bin jetzt seit Sommer im Aufbau. Bald geht es wieder in die Defi, auf dass ich am Strand so gut aussehe, dass mich die Leute mit entsprechenden Kommentaren bedenken und die Weiber schon bei meinem Anblick in die Begattungs-Starre verfallen!

Wenn nicht - auch wurscht, trainier ich halt weiter.   : D


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Februar 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Habe jahrelang fleißig meinen Bodi gebildet und bin jetzt seit Sommer im Aufbau. Bald geht es wieder in die Defi, auf dass ich am Strand so gut aussehe, dass mich die Leute mit entsprechenden Kommentaren bedenken und die Weiber schon bei meinem Anblick in die Begattungs-Starre verfallen!
> 
> Wenn nicht - auch wurscht, trainier ich halt weiter.   : D


Thats the spirit!


----------



## Eyren (14. März 2022)

Mal wieder etwas schönen Fitness-Sport für die schlanke Strandfigur.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lo5-bwqbaCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und Teil 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZQWVzoKo-HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Teil 3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wlxDyxZDb-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

Was die Beiden an Gewichten stemmen das ist schon übermenschlich. Aber sehr symphatische Typen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. März 2022)

Ich frag mich ernsthaft, ob diese enorme Belastung für den Körper nicht mega ungesund ist.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2022)

Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass das auf Dauer gesund ist.
Auch so ist das Verletzungsrisiko bestimmt sehr hoch wenn man eine falsche Bewegung macht.
Z.B. das heben dieser Atlas-Steine. Wenn ein Normalsterblicher so einen hoch heben könnte, müßte er aufpassen das er sich keinen Leistenbruch holt. Ok, die haben auch noch extra Gürtel dagegen um.
Aber ist schon alles sehr extrem.


----------



## Olstyle (15. März 2022)

Nichts daran ist gesund, aber das ist Leistungssport eigentlich nie. Spannend find ich da z.B. auch immer die Ausdauersportler bei Langlauf, Biathlon, Radfahren etc. die nach dem Karriereende weiter trainieren müssen damit das Herz nicht einfach stehen bleibt.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Spannend find ich da z.B. auch immer die Ausdauersportler bei Langlauf, Biathlon, Radfahren etc. die nach dem Karriereende weiter trainieren müssen damit das Herz nicht einfach stehen bleibt.


Die hatten mal im Fernsehen jemanden gezeigt der ein Spenderherz hatte und damit einen Ironman mitgemacht hat. War einfach der Wahnsinn. Die Ärzte hatten strikt davon abgeraten aber er hat es geschafft und überlebt.

Kölner mit Spenderherz schaffte Ironman auf Hawaii


----------



## Eyren (15. März 2022)

Naja was ist denn Gesunder Sport wenn er auf Wettkampfniveau ausgeführt wird?

Ich kenne keinen.

Ob Strongmen da jetzt soviel gefährlicher ist als Fußball? Also ich habe von mehr Fußballern mit Zusammenbruch auf dem Feld gehört als von Strongmens.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nichts daran ist gesund, aber das ist Leistungssport eigentlich nie. Spannend find ich da z.B. auch immer die Ausdauersportler bei Langlauf, Biathlon, Radfahren etc. die nach dem Karriereende weiter trainieren müssen damit das Herz nicht einfach stehen bleibt.


Boa, das wusste ich nicht! Weißt du woran das liegt? Also was die medizinische Erklärung ist.


Eyren schrieb:


> Naja was ist denn Gesunder Sport wenn er auf Wettkampfniveau ausgeführt wird?


Ad hoc würde ich Leistungsschwimmer sagen. Denke auch, dass deren Gelenke durch die Dämpfung im Wasser geschont sind.


----------



## Olstyle (15. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Boa, das wusste ich nicht! Weißt du woran das liegt? Also was die medizinische Erklärung ist.


Der Herzmuskel hat starke Übergröße so dass viel weniger Schläge pro Minute reichen um den "Leerlauf" zu bedienen. Bekommt man den jetzt gar nicht mehr durch das gewohnte Training auf Touren sind Aussetzer wohl deutlich wahrscheinlich als bei normal trainierten Menschen.
Ein Kumpel hatte es bereits mit 16 geschafft dass der Arzt beim Checkup dann meinte er solle sein Pensum bitte nicht plötzlich reduzieren (Schwimmer+Hockey-Spieler mit in Summe dann 4 Ausdauertrainings pro Woche+Wettbewerbe)


Eyren schrieb:


> Naja was ist denn Gesunder Sport wenn er auf Wettkampfniveau ausgeführt wird?
> 
> Ich kenne keinen.


Das war ja auch meine Aussage.


----------



## Eyren (15. März 2022)

Beim Schwimmer werden vielleicht die Gelenke eher geschont dafür muss die Pumpe genauso dran.

Ich bleib dabei auf hohem Niveau wandelt sich jeder Sport ins negative.

Ist wie das berühmte Glas Rotwein, klasse für die Durchblutung, gut für die Gefäße.  Säufste ne Flasche ist die gute Wirkung dahin.

Ich kann zwar momentan 80kg Trommeln vom Boden weg heben und auf die Schulter umsetzen, halte mich also für trainiert und kräftig. Dafür knacken meine Ellenbogen bei jeder Bewegung wie trockenes Astwerk.

Und ja Olstyle genau das hattest du gesagt, war als Zustimmung gedacht.


----------



## Wintendo (15. März 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ist wie das berühmte Glas Rotwein, klasse für die Durchblutung, gut für die Gefäße.  Säufste ne Flasche ist die gute Wirkung dahin.


Find ich nicht 
Man könnte aber auch ein Glas Traubensaft trinken, der enthält die gleichen Gerbstoffe und dafür keinen Alkohol.



Eyren schrieb:


> Dafür knacken meine Ellenbogen bei jeder Bewegung wie trockenes Astwerk.



Das kenn ich. Seit ich aber auf Kraft-Ausdauer mit weniger Gewicht und mehr Wiederholungen umgestellt habe, ist es viel besser. Knackt nur noch die ersten paar Bewegungen. Fit bleibst/wirst du trotzdem. Die fetten Muckis bleiben halt aus oder gehen zurück. Aber irgendwann macht man den Sport ja eher wegen der Gesundheit denk ich


----------



## Olstyle (15. März 2022)

Einen Beweis für den tollen Rotwein gibt es eh nicht. Der Konsum korreliert zwar mit besserer Gesundheit, beides korreliert aber auch einfach mit mehr Einkommen und damit Zugang zu besserer medizinischer Versorgung.


----------



## Eyren (15. März 2022)

Wintendo schrieb:


> Find ich nicht
> Man könnte aber auch ein Glas Traubensaft trinken, der enthält die gleichen Gerbstoffe und dafür keinen Alkohol.
> 
> 
> ...


Dicke Muckis hatte ich noch nie 

Hab nie irgendwie für die optik trainiert, nächste Fibo oder spätestens zur Strongmen Burg/Villa ist der 100kg Stein mein Ziel. Dann fang ich vielleicht an sinnvoll zu trainieren.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Einen Beweis für den tollen Rotwein gibt es eh nicht. Der Konsum korreliert zwar mit besserer Gesundheit, beides korreliert aber auch einfach mit mehr Einkommen und damit Zugang zu besserer medizinischer Versorgung.


Du bist wirklich schrecklich langweilig und gehst viel zu wissenschaftlich an die Sache ran. Darauf trink ich nach dem Sport erstmal ein Glässchen Protest-Rotwein!


----------



## Wintendo (16. März 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Dicke Muckis hatte ich noch nie


Ich auch nicht 
Im Freundeskreis trainieren ein paar schon seit der Jugend und auch da haben sich die Prioritäten verschoben. Mehr Richtung Gesundheit und weg vom Training für die Optik. Da kann man sehen wie sich der Muskelaufbau verändert.


----------



## cloudconnected (16. März 2022)

Es gibt keinen Leistungssport der gesund ist...


----------



## Eyren (16. März 2022)

Einfach um den Thread am Leben zu halten, keine ahnung ob die frage schon einmal aufkam. Hab ich die vielleicht selber schon einmal gestellt?

Wie schaut es aus bei euch mit Supplements bei welcher Sportart?

Total dagegen? Viel hilft viel? Nur das nötigste?

Ich bin ein Fan von Supplements beim Sport.

Täglich Creatin, Vitamin-Komplex, Zink, Magnesium und Tribulus. Nach jedem Krafttraining Proteinshake.

Ich trainiere momentan 4x die Woche Kraftsport und 1x die Woche Ausdauer. Ausdauer besteht bei mir aus Sport im Freien. Marschieren, Rad fahren oder Schwimmen.

Nebenbei gehe ich noch 6 Tage  8-10 Std auf der Baustelle arbeiten.

Ich glaube nicht das ich dieses Pensum nur mit Ernährung abdecken könnte. So zumindest meine Erfahrung, ohne Supplements war die Regeneration schlechter und auch die Kraftwerke niedriger.


Nochmal Bildlich dargestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. März 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Einfach um den Thread am Leben zu halten, keine ahnung ob die frage schon einmal aufkam. Hab ich die vielleicht selber schon einmal gestellt?
> 
> Wie schaut es aus bei euch mit Supplements bei welcher Sportart?
> 
> ...


Du bist kein Mensch mehr, sondern eine Maschine. Versuch mal Diesel.

Spaß bei Seite: Respekt vor diesem Pensum!


----------



## Eyren (16. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du bist kein Mensch mehr, sondern eine Maschine. Versuch mal Diesel.
> 
> Spaß bei Seite: Respekt vor diesem Pensum!


Schön wäre es, ich habe noch viel vor mir.

Bist du wahnsinnig? Mit dem Preis vom Diesel könnte ich Monatelang meine Supplements finanzieren


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. März 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Schön wäre es, ich habe noch viel vor mir.


Ich finde deine Leistung sehr beachtlich, dafür dass du neben deinem Vollzeit-Job so viel noch machst. Hab wirklich Respekt davor! 

Auf das obere Zitat bezogen: Wo ist denn dein Ziel?


----------



## Eyren (16. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Leistung sehr beachtlich, dafür dass du neben deinem Vollzeit-Job so viel noch machst. Hab wirklich Respekt davor!
> 
> Auf das obere Zitat bezogen: Wo ist denn dein Ziel?


Mein Ziel ist wirklich einmal bei Strongmen mit zumachen.

Nicht professionell da sehe ich mich mit bald 39 Jahren nicht mehr, aber der Herr Kohlruss macht regelmäßig Events.

Die Burg/Villa/Eisendschungel. Dort können Anfänger Lehrgänge besuchen und alle die wollen an Wettkämpfen teilnehmen.

Ich mag diese Art der körperlichen Anstrengung,  versuche es immer auf der Arbeit mit einzubinden. Ziehe unseren Arbeitswagen (Tourneo Connect) am Abschlepphaken, setze Kabeltrommeln 79kg vom Boden auf die Schulter um und trage diese 5 Etagen hoch.

Ich möchte einfach einmal bei den "Grund Disziplinen" dabei sein.

-Loglift
-Atlasstone
-Choke
-Truckpull

Selbst wenn ich bei sämtlichen Disziplinen vergeige, ich will es versuchen bevor ich 40 bin.


Edith sagt:

Das wichtigste habe ich vergessen.

Danke!


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. März 2022)

Ich hoffe, dass du dein Ziel erreichen wirst!


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FlIMTIPogTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist natürlich auch Show. Würde den mal gerne in einen richtigen Kampf sehen.


----------



## Eyren (20. März 2022)

Kennt ihr das wenn man sich bei den Kniebeugen die Hantel falsch auflegt? Hab gestern mal wieder bissl Beine trainiert und die Hantel zu hoch, also genau auf dem Wirbel vom Rücken auf Hals Übergang abgelegt, bedeutet mal wieder 3 Tage auawehputt.

Ist halt echt blöd wenn man so ein Moppel wie ich ist das man nicht merkt wo Hals anfängt und Rücken aufhört......


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ich krieg vom bloßen zuschauen ADHS


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EH9a00XN5MI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4o5x3igqXQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eyren (3. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Genau so sehe ich auch aus! So ganz ohne Training und vorallem clean ohne Supplements. 

Mit sehe ich halt einfach noch massiver aus.....


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich auch aus! So ganz ohne Training und vorallem clean ohne Supplements.


Wie der aus dem 1. oder 2. Video?


----------



## Eyren (3. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie der aus dem 1. oder 2. Video?


So wie der aus dem 2. Ohne Supplements,  doppelt so breit wie der aus Video 1 mit. 


Also zumindest wenn ich die Augen zu mache und träume.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

Nahezu kein Körperfett sieht  ungesund aus





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1AMk3hWSCxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Edit: *Die beiden stärksten Männer der Welt im Boxring





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ah_jI1s0pBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dabei geben sie eine gute Figur ab.


----------



## Mahoy (7. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dabei geben sie eine gute Figur ab.


Als Kampfsportler musste ich mich erst einmal vergewissern, ob der Clip nicht mit 0,75-facher Geschwindigkeit abgespielt wird.

Spaß beiseite, man muss auch immer realistisch bleiben: Die Beiden können jede Menge wegstecken und brauchen ihrerseits nur einen einzigen, noch nicht einmal sauberen Treffer, damit unsereins - etwas übertrieben - kopfüber in den Seilen hängt.  Das ist Superschwergewichtsboxen im Quadrat.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Gt-7U1ctao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Edit:*

Markus Rühl war ein richtiges Massemonster





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=meaKB4UaRoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leider hat er nie einen großen Titel gewonnen. Obwohl viele finden das er massiver ausgesehen hat als Coleman und Cutler.


----------



## Eyren (17. April 2022)

Treibt hier eigentlich noch jemand aktiv Sport?

- @Mahoy  Kampfsport. Noch aktiv? Welchen übst/übtest du denn aus?

Bei mir ist es ja bekannt, ich versuch immer mehr als mein Körpergewicht zu bewegen. Also muss ich immer weiter zunehmen um meine Kraft zu steigern.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. April 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Treibt hier eigentlich noch jemand aktiv Sport?


Ja, ich gehe mindestens 2 mal die Woche zum Kick-Boxen, abwechselnd mit Zirkeltraining/Tabata.


----------



## Eyren (17. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, ich gehe mindestens 2 mal die Woche zum Kick-Boxen, abwechselnd mit Zirkeltraining/Tabata.


Sehr geil!

Irgendwie habe ich Respekt vor Kampf und Ausdauersportlern.

Klingt vielleicht komisch aber ich finde es faszinierend wie jemand diese Geschwindigkeit und explosivität über x Minuten aufrecht erhalten kann.

Da geht mir direkt die Puste aus. Gut sind natürlich auch völlig verschiedene Ansätze im Training.  Dennoch interessant zu sehen wohin man den Körper Formen kann.


----------



## Saberrider09 (17. April 2022)

Bin bis vor ein paar Monaten noch gelaufen und habe es bis zum Halbmarathon geschafft, musste aber wegen Knieschmerzen es wieder aufgeben. Schon frustrierend irgendwie-.-


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Treibt hier eigentlich noch jemand aktiv Sport?


Was verstehst du unter "aktiv"?
Im Tennis hab ich wieder zu den Mannschaftsspielen gemeldet und bin aktuell im Urlaub im "Trainingscamp". Außerhalb der Wettbewerbsspiele wird 2-3 mal die Woche gespielt.
Am Ende ist es aber trotzdem 2. Liga von unten und das einarmige Reißen danach manchmal mehr Inhalt als das eigentliche Spiel.


----------



## Eyren (18. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter "aktiv"?
> Im Tennis hab ich wieder zu den Mannschaftsspielen gemeldet und bin aktuell im Urlaub im "Trainingscamp". Außerhalb der Wettbewerbsspiele wird 2-3 mal die Woche gespielt.
> Am Ende ist es aber trotzdem 2. Liga von unten und das einarmige Reißen danach manchmal mehr Inhalt als das eigentliche Spiel.


Ist aktiv genug. 

Genau um solche Postings geht es mir, was man halt so treibt. Klar hatte ich mitbekommen das du Tennis spielst aber ist doch auch interessant zu wissen auf welchem Niveau.



Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Bin bis vor ein paar Monaten noch gelaufen und habe es bis zum Halbmarathon geschafft, musste aber wegen Knieschmerzen es wieder aufgeben. Schon frustrierend irgendwie-.-


Das ist schade. Hast du das mal untersuchen lassen? Manchmal kann schon eine Kniebandage helfen das Bein soweit zu entlasten das die schmerzen ausbleiben.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2022)

Ich würde gerne mehr machen kann ich aber nicht. Wegen COPD.
Deswegen geht nur noch Fahrrad fahren und spazieren gehen.
Joggen werde ich wohl nie mehr. Schade eigentlich... weil ich früher eine gute Kondition hatte.
Aber selber Schuld. Nach 30 Jahren Zigarettenkonsum. Hätte schon viel eher aufhören müssen.


----------



## Saberrider09 (18. April 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ist aktiv genug.
> 
> Genau um solche Postings geht es mir, was man halt so treibt. Klar hatte ich mitbekommen das du Tennis spielst aber ist doch auch interessant zu wissen auf welchem Niveau.
> 
> ...


Ne bisher noch nicht. Muss erst zum Hausarzt mir Überweisung für den Sportmediziner holen damit ich da ein Termin machen kann. Hatte noch keine Lust dazu, aber lag auch teilweise am Wetter. Im Winter wieder anzufangen wollte ich auch nicht. Aber dieses Jahr soll es wieder weitergehen, war so gut drauf nur die Knie machten nie mit. Trotz Laufschuhanalyse bekomme ich die Knieschmerzen nicht weg. Ohne Laufschuhe habe ich damals keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Trotz Laufschuhanalyse bekomme ich die Knieschmerzen nicht weg. Ohne Laufschuhe habe ich damals keine Probleme gehabt.


Klingt am Ende trotzdem so als könnten medizinische Einlagen die Lösung sein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. April 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Sehr geil!
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich Respekt vor Kampf und Ausdauersportlern.
> 
> ...


Ich frage mich selber manchmal, wie ich das schaffe^^
Aber im Ernst jetzt: Ich quäle mich ehrlich gesagt von Woche zu Woche dahin und merke auch irgendwie wenig Fortschritt, obwohl ich jetzt wieder seit 2 Jahren aktiv bin.
Ich hab extreme Kreislaufprobleme während ich Sport treibe und sterbe eigentlich jedes Mal aufs Neue dort einen Tot, aber ich muss dahin, weil ich berufsbedingt, aber auch privat als Faulpelz, wirklich sehr viel sitze und ich schon Rückenprobleme hatte deshalb.

Ansonsten Kampfsport ist für mich eine Liebe aus der Kindheit. Ich bin sehr viel mit den ganzen Martial Arts Filmen der 80/90er aufgewachsen, sodass ich schon als 6 Jähriger unbedingt beim örtlichen Ving Tsung Verein mich anmelden lassen wollte. Haben meine Eltern dann auch gemacht. Das hab ich dann ca. 7 Jahre durchgezogen und hatte mit 13 sogar meinen 1. Dan in Ving Tsung. Dann sind wir leider umgezogen und zu weit weg vom Verein, sodass ich dann später aufgrund Einfluss der neuen Clique zum Fußballverein ging. Ab Anfang 20 dann immer zum Fitnesscenter, bis ich jetzt vor 2 Jahren wieder mich dem Kampfsport zu gewendet habe. 
Sodass ich mein ganzes bisheriges Leben immer mit Sport zu tun hatte und mir sogar schwer vorstellen kann, ganz auf Sport zu verzichten. 

Aber Fazit ist, dass ich in all den Jahren für mich gemerkt habe, dass mein Herz nur für Kampfsport schlägt und ich nie wirklich erfüllt war mit anderen Sportarten.

Sorry für die Autobiographie😅


----------



## Saberrider09 (18. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Klingt am Ende trotzdem so als könnten medizinische Einlagen die Lösung sein.


Denke auch oder andere Laufschuhe. Kann gut sein das der Arzt andere Schuhe empfiehlt als ich sie bisher hatte.


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Klar hatte ich mitbekommen das du Tennis spielst aber ist doch auch interessant zu wissen auf welchem Niveau.


Tennis ist ja sowieso mehr Kunst als Sport  








						Die Ästhetik des Tennisspiels - Der schönste Sport der Welt
					

"Tennis ist nicht nur ein Sport, sondern auch eine Kunst", hat Erich Kästner einmal gesagt. Auch andere Künstler begeistern sich für die Ästhetik des Tennisspiels: Anne-Sophie Mutter etwa, Lars Eidinger und Ilija Trojanow.




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de


----------



## Eyren (18. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Tennis ist ja sowieso mehr Kunst als Sport
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was glaubst was das ne Kunst wäre wenn ich meine 106kg mehr oder weniger elegant über den Platz schiebe, wild mit dem Schläger fuchtel und jeder Ball daneben geht.

Wie hat schon meine Mama im früher Jugend gesagt:"Sohn wenn ich dich tanzen sehe, denke ich immer an eine Eisenbahnschiene die mit der Ballerina tanzt. DU bist nicht die Ballerina."


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. April 2022)

@Eyren Welche Körperlänge trägt denn dein Gewicht?


----------



## Eyren (18. April 2022)

172cm laut Personalausweis. 

Aber glaube der lügt mein Massband sagt 170cm.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. April 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> 172cm laut Personalausweis.
> 
> Aber glaube der lügt mein Massband sagt 170cm.


Da warst du wahrscheinlich jünger. Man schrumpft ja mit zunehmenden Alter bisschen


----------



## Eyren (19. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Da warst du wahrscheinlich jünger. Man schrumpft ja mit zunehmenden Alter bisschen


Willst du etwa behaupten ich sei alt?

Ich bin noch total knackig! Merkt man daran das jedes Gelenk bei mir knackt sobald ich aufstehe.....


----------



## Olstyle (23. April 2022)

"Sport-Urlaub"
Letzten Samstag 40km Fahrrad
Sonntag 1 Stunde Tennis Training
Montag 2 Stunden Tennis (1 Stunde Training eine Einzel)
Dienstag 1,5 Stunden Tennis Training
Mittwoch 15km Wandern
Donnerstag frei (und Regen)
Freitag Regen deswegen nur ein kleiner Treppenlauf die Tropfsteinhöhle wieder hoch
Samstag/Heute 35km Fahrrad (mit einfachen Trekkingrädern durch den Schlamm ist sein ganz eigener Sport  )


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gg56ypXH3r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was die Jungs für eine Körperbeherrschung haben. Unglaublich!


----------



## Eyren (2. Mai 2022)

Ach Kinders ich freue mir.

Nach einer Woche Abstinenz wieder im Studio und so voller Energie das ich heute das erste Mal 85kg Schulterdrücken in der Multipresse gepackt habe.

3 saubere Wiederholungen ohne Hilfe ohne nichts.

Hinsetzen, anpacken, absenken, rausdrücken.  Ich bin glücklich.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8zBzE8JM0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bertan098 (7. Mai 2022)

Und was ist das?


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Mai 2022)

Armdrücken. Kennst du nicht?


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2022)

bertan098 schrieb:


> Und was ist das?


Wen oder was meinst du?

Falls du das Video in meinen Beitrag meinst: ein unterhaltsames Armwrestling Video. 

Edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CzL8e6DhTlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dennis Kohlruss. Deutschlands stärkster Strongman. Und sehr symphatisch.

Edit 2:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_iQ_G3pfuH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit 3: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQaT8tmv44s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eyren (19. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Trainer sagt so muss das Bein nach dem Beinstrecker aussehen...... davon wächst das......

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das glauben soll   

Irgendwie hats gezogen und dann so das Dingen so aus. Komisch so ein Körper.


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2022)

Das sieht nicht gesund aus. Ich würde mal den Trainer wechseln. Ernsthaft.


----------



## Eyren (19. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sieht nicht gesund aus. Ich würde mal den Trainer wechseln. Ernsthaft.


Meinste?

Könntest recht haben fühlt sich nicht nach wachsen an.

So Spaß beiseite natürlich hat der Trainer mich gescholten wie ein kleines Kind und sich sofort um die erst Versorgung gekümmert.

Ist auch nichts wildes scheinbar bissl was angerissen/gezerrt/watauchimmer.

Ich kann mich schmerzfrei bewegen und werde das nun einfach mal schonen. Sollte sich da was entwickeln geht es natürlich zum Doktor.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Mai 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also egal, wie krass mein Muskelkater schmerzte - und ich hatte schon echt heftige, die über ne Woche anhielten - ich hatte noch nie äußere Anzeichen davon


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2022)

Bestimmt vorher nicht richtig warm gemacht und gedehnt.


----------



## Eyren (19. Mai 2022)

Ist auch bei mir Premiere!


RyzA schrieb:


> Bestimmt vorher nicht richtig warm gemacht und gedehnt.


Was ist dieses dehnen?


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Was ist dieses dehnen?


Willst du mich verschaukeln? Das zweite mal?


----------



## Eyren (19. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Willst du mich verschaukeln? Das zweite mal?


Würde ich sowas jemals tun?

Können diese Augen lügen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ja dehnen ist wirklich nicht mein Ding.

Warm machen schon.  Sogar ganz klassisch mit 10min Cardiogedöns und leichten Aufwärmsätzen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Aber ja dehnen ist wirklich nicht mein Ding.


Das sieht man an deinem Bein.


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dG6RSXME7GE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es gibt wohl guten Strongman Nachwuchs.


----------



## Eyren (28. Mai 2022)

Hmm der Nachwuchs ist von 2014, glaube der ist schon wieder in Rente


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Hmm der Nachwuchs ist von 2014, glaube der ist schon wieder in Rente


Stimmt. Hatte das unter dem Video nicht gelesen. 

*Edit:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tzFmCSF5J_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Unbedingt bis zum Schluß angucken. Der Kick ist geil. 

*Edit2: *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kl7yHkF_1Rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn man solche Kämpfe gesehen hat. Auch die von Tyson, dann weiß man das die Klitschkos nur Standboxen gemacht haben.

*Edit3:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jF7hqQX672Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das sind Hünen.

*Edit4:*

Noch ein lustiges Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aaehn1aY8Ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eyren (31. Mai 2022)

Heute meinen persönlichen Rekord im Bankdrücken geknackt.

2 Wiederholungen bei 140kg. So langsam wird es was mit diesem Fitnessdingen was ich da betreibe.

Hat mich aufjedenfall sehr gefreut.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

Ich habe früher  so 80kg gedrückt.
Aber dafür auch immer 3 -4 Sätze a 10-15 Wiederholungen gemacht.
Kumpel meinte er drückt 100kg. Ja toll ein mal.
Dieses  1-2 mal Maximalgewicht bringt im Endeffekt gar nichts.


----------



## Eyren (1. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe früher  so 80kg gedrückt.
> Aber dafür auch immer 3 -4 Sätze a 10-15 Wiederholungen gemacht.
> Kumpel meinte er drückt 100kg. Ja toll ein mal.
> Dieses  1-2 mal Maximalgewicht bringt im Endeffekt gar nichts.


Na ich mach ja auch nicht einfach einen Satz mit einer Wiederholung 100kg aufwärts.

Ich mach auch erstmal Aufwärmsätze.

20x40kg
20x40kg
10x80kg
6x100kg
4x120kg
2x140kg

Gestern lief es extrem rund und ich war energiegeladen. Bisher war bei 2/3x120kg Ende.

Die 140kg wollte ich auch nicht einmal machen, war mehr so ein Spaß versuch weil ich gemerkt habe es ist noch Kraft im Körper.

Aber ja doch ein schweres Gewicht 1-2 mal zu bewegen hat schon einen Nutzen um die maximalkraft zu pushen. Natürlich nur in Verbindung mit Training allgemein.

3x die Woche ins Studio rennen, 100kg einmal drücken und nach Hause fahren hilft dann doch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

@Eyren : So macht das Sinn. 



Eyren schrieb:


> 3x die Woche ins Studio rennen, 100kg einmal drücken und nach Hause fahren hilft dann doch nicht.


Klar aber man macht ja auch noch andere Übungen.


----------



## Krolgosh (1. Juni 2022)

Hab Bankdrücken bisher immer sehr Stiefmütterlich behandelt... habs jetzt seit einem Monat fest im Plan mit drin. Tu mich aber noch echt schwer... meine "Arbeitssätze" sind so bei 60KG, 5 Sätze mit je 8 Wiederholungen. Maximal hab ich bisher nur 80Kg geschafft. Wird schon irgendwie.


----------



## Eyren (1. Juni 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Hab Bankdrücken bisher immer sehr Stiefmütterlich behandelt... habs jetzt seit einem Monat fest im Plan mit drin. Tu mich aber noch echt schwer... meine "Arbeitssätze" sind so bei 60KG, 5 Sätze mit je 8 Wiederholungen. Maximal hab ich bisher nur 80Kg geschafft. Wird schon irgendwie.


Ach das geht schneller als man denkt.

Ich hab auch immer Bankdrücken vor mich her geschoben.  Meine Leidenschaft ist eher der Strongman Bereich, da brauchste keine Rekorde im Bankdrücken.

Man trainiert es halt trotzdem mit.

Und mal ganz ehrlich? Wenn ich mir so die Bilder im Tattoobereich anschaue wette ich du hast die schönere Brust von uns beiden.

Und sowieso, wenn jemand nur 5kg drückt und dabei Spaß hat und mit einem guten Gefühl aus dem Studio geht hat derjenige alles richtig gemacht. Der Rest sind nur Zahlen ohne Bedeutung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juni 2022)

Ich hab auch eine schöne Brust... mit Haaren.


----------



## Eyren (1. Juni 2022)

Haare sind Pflicht, wir sind doch alle lange keiner Kinder mehr.

Und ich hab sogar mehr als 3 Haare, da bin ich mächtig stolz drauf!


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2022)

Ist Gewichtszunahme während man mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht trainiert eigentlich gut oder schlecht?


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich hab auch immer Bankdrücken vor mich her geschoben.  Meine Leidenschaft ist eher der Strongman Bereich, da brauchste keine Rekorde im Bankdrücken.
> 
> Man trainiert es halt trotzdem mit.


Ist im Bodybuilding eine Hauptdisziplin. Und es sieht auch doof aus , wenn man eine Hühnerbrust hat und ansonsten stabil gebaut ist.  

Deswegen die Brust immer mit trainieren.


----------



## Eyren (1. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pBr8iXfrGhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Na das ist mal gescheites Training!

Sascha Huber:"Magst du die 80kg haben?"

Dennis:"Ne erstmal die 70kg bisschen warm machen."

Joa da fehlen mir noch 20kg bis ich mich mit warm machen darf.....


Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist Gewichtszunahme während man mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht trainiert eigentlich gut oder schlecht?


Solang die Gewichtszunahme durch Wiener Schnitzel und Weizenbier entsteht ist es gut!


RyzA schrieb:


> Ist im Bodybuilding eine Hauptdisziplin. Und es sieht auch doof aus , wenn man eine Hühnerbrust hat und ansonsten stabil gebaut ist.
> 
> Deswegen die Brust immer mit trainieren.


Bodybuilding ist doch dieses Dingen wo man wenig isst und noch weniger Gewicht bewegt oder? Davon hab ich mal gehört.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Bodybuilding ist doch dieses Dingen wo man wenig isst und noch weniger Gewicht bewegt oder? Davon hab ich mal gehört.


Nicht wirklich.


----------



## Eyren (1. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.


Na vielleicht verwechsel ich das auch mit Aerobic, sieht immer so ähnlich aus.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Na vielleicht verwechsel ich das auch mit Aerobic, sieht immer so ähnlich aus.


Ach ja? Und mit Aerobic sieht man dann später so aus





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q1sTG7Pg8IQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ???


----------



## Eyren (1. Juni 2022)

Na sag ich doch, Aerobic!

Ist doch nur Spaß,  wem sowas gefällt soll Gas geben. Wobei Ronnie auch echt ne Ausnahme ist. Dieser Mann hat lasten bewegt das ist schon krank.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

Auch ein Ausnahmebodybuilder





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CgDuYg50Sxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Edit:*

Aber am besten sah es bei Arnie noch aus





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M56TVW6WT_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da waren die Beine auch nicht so übertrieben ausgebildet.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juni 2022)

Bodybuilding Körper sind mMn extrem unästhetisch. Das hat mehr was von einem Fetisch. Außerdem total ungesund für die Pumpe, oder nicht?


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bodybuilding Körper sind mMn extrem unästhetisch. Das hat mehr was von einem Fetisch.


Wenn das zu extrem wird, finde ich das auch nicht mehr so schön.
Von Arnie der Körper war aber noch ästhetisch finde ich.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Außerdem total ungesund für die Pumpe, oder nicht?


Das Bodybuilding selber nicht. Aber der Einsatz von Anabolika und anderen Steroiden.
Welche quasi überall im Profi-Bodybuilding zum Einsaz kommen.
Deswegen sind auch Bodybuilder daran gestorben.

Z.B. der hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RJcszI1IvFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krolgosh (2. Juni 2022)

Deshalb auch nur Natural wenn man es schon betreiben möchte. Ästhetisch finde ich das ganze nämlich auch ganz und gar nicht. 

Ich möchte zum Beispiel auch nur einen schönen definierten Körper... und mir gehts damit einfach so gut wie schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr. Regelmäßiges Training, Gesunde und Ausgewogene Ernährung. Hab jetzt noch paar % Körperfett zuviel, (Aktuell bei 12%) und dann wirds auch mal wieder was mit dem Waschbrettbauch..


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Hab jetzt noch paar % Körperfett zuviel, (Aktuell bei 12%) und dann wirds auch mal wieder was mit dem Waschbrettbauch..


Einen Waschbrettbauch hatte ich noch nie gehabt und werde ich auch nicht mehr bekommen.
Selbst als ich Idealgewicht hatte, da hatte ich keinen.
Aber das ist mir egal. Hauptsache Brust und Arme sind einigermaßen ok.
Und meiner Frau ist das eh egal.


----------



## Krolgosh (2. Juni 2022)

Kann ich voll und ganz verstehen.  Das letzte mal wars bei mir mit 20 Jahren... jetzt 16 Jahre später will ichs einfach nochmal wissen. Meiner Frau ist es aber auch egal. 
Ich machs einfach für mich um zu sehen ob ich es nochmal hinbekomme.


----------



## Eyren (2. Juni 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Deshalb auch nur Natural wenn man es schon betreiben möchte. Ästhetisch finde ich das ganze nämlich auch ganz und gar nicht.
> 
> Ich möchte zum Beispiel auch nur einen schönen definierten Körper... und mir gehts damit einfach so gut wie schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr. Regelmäßiges Training, Gesunde und Ausgewogene Ernährung. Hab jetzt noch paar % Körperfett zuviel, (Aktuell bei 12%) und dann wirds auch mal wieder was mit dem Waschbrettbauch..


12% Körperfett Gott im Himmel ich würd sterben!

Schon mein Onkel pflegte zu sagen:"Junge, ein Mann ohne Bauch ist ein Krüppel."

Nu stellt euch mal vor ihr geht im Sommer zum FKK Strand so ganz ohne Bauch, da verschrumpelt doch der kleine Freund in der Sonne, nene bisschen Schutz muss sein.


----------



## Eyren (4. Juni 2022)

Wenn ihr so ein bisschen auf Selbstgeißelung steht empfehle ich vormittags ein knackiges, schweres Schultertraining und dann direkt runter zum Rhein und gegen die Strömung ankraulen. 

Gott ich dachte mir fallen die verdammten Arme ab.

Aber ein schöner Tag gewesen, 32023 Schritte gelaufen, Schultertraining und schwimmen gegangen.

Jetzt bin ich müde und ready 4 Bett.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Wenn ihr so ein bisschen auf Selbstgeißelung steht empfehle ich vormittags ein knackiges, schweres Schultertraining und dann direkt runter zum Rhein und gegen die Strömung ankraulen.
> 
> Gott ich dachte mir fallen die verdammten Arme ab.
> 
> ...


Wenn du so weiter machst, ist der Bauch bald weg und du weißt unter welcher Kategorie du dann laut Onkelchen fällst


----------



## Eyren (4. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wenn du so weiter machst, ist der Bauch bald weg und du weißt unter welcher Kategorie du dann laut Onkelchen fällst


Niemals! 

Eine Ausgewogene Ernährungsweise mit täglicher Zufuhr von Big King XXL Menü mit extra Fleischpatty und Kingshake als Dessert retten mich davor.


----------



## Eyren (13. Juni 2022)

Puh mein Trainer hat auf mein drängen hin jetzt auch mal so ein Battle Rope ins Studio geworfen.

Was soll ich sagen....

Wer ist dieser Kondition von dem alle reden?

Also klar macht aufjedenfall Spaß sich zum Schluß nochmal so richtig auszupowern. Aber ich hab echt null Kondition bei sowas.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Puh mein Trainer hat auf mein drängen hin jetzt auch mal so ein Battle Rope ins Studio geworfen.
> 
> Was soll ich sagen....
> 
> ...


Willkommen in meiner Welt. Ich sterbe fast jede Woche an diesen Seilen...


----------



## Eyren (13. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Willkommen in meiner Welt. Ich sterbe fast jede Woche an diesen Seilen...


Kann ich gut nachvollziehen.  Bei mir ist nach 3x30sekunden Feierabend.

Gut ich hab vorher fast zwei Stunden Brust und Schulter trainiert (Ja seltsame Kombination) aber das ist trotzdem eine billige ausrede.

Wird Zeit das mein Fahrrad kommt und ich wieder meine Kondition bisschen pushe.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Kann ich gut nachvollziehen.  Bei mir ist nach 3x30sekunden Feierabend.
> 
> Gut ich hab vorher fast zwei Stunden Brust und Schulter trainiert (Ja seltsame Kombination) aber das ist trotzdem eine billige ausrede.
> 
> Wird Zeit das mein Fahrrad kommt und ich wieder meine Kondition bisschen pushe.


Im Zirkel ist es noch ekliger. Jede Station 1 min dann 40 sek Pause und weiter (Stationen bestehen aus Burpys, Liegestütze, Klimmzüge, Battlerope etc.)

Selbst im Winter gehe ich klitsch klatsch nass da raus. Im Sommer krieg ich oft sogar Kreislaufstürze, bestimmt wegen Dehydration. Ich schwitze leider aber auch extrem schnell und sehr viel. Komme kaum mit dem Trinken hinterher.


----------



## Eyren (13. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Im Zirkel ist es noch ekliger. Jede Station 1 min dann 40 sek Pause und weiter (Stationen bestehen aus Burpys, Liegestütze, Klimmzüge, Battlerope etc.)
> 
> Selbst im Winter gehe ich klitsch klatsch nass da raus. Im Sommer krieg ich oft sogar Kreislaufstürze, bestimmt wegen Dehydration. Ich schwitze leider aber auch extrem schnell und sehr viel. Komme kaum mit dem Trinken hinterher.


Das ist doch kein Sport dat ist Folter!


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Sport dat ist Folter!


Isso


----------



## Krolgosh (14. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Im Zirkel...


Zirkeltraining.. bah hör mir auf damit. Also wenn man mir Sport verderben möchte, dann damit


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Juni 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Zirkeltraining.. bah hör mir auf damit. Also wenn man mir Sport verderben möchte, dann damit


Ja, ich mach das auch nur ergänzend zum Kickboxen. Nur Zirkel wäre mir auch zu heftig😅


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2022)

Richtiges Box und Kickboxtraining ist konditionell mit das anspruchsvollste was es gibt.
Jeder der mal 5 Minuten Seilspringen im Turbomodus gemacht hat kann das bestätigen. 

Gerade im Boxen 12 Runden durchzustehen ist eine konditionelle Meisterleistung.
Im Kickboxen sind die Kämpfe ja meistens kürzer.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gerade im Boxen 12 Runden durchzustehen ist eine konditionelle Meisterleistung.


Definitiv! Einmal die Woche machen wir Sparring und da merke ich jedes Mal, wie krass lang und intensiv 3 Minuten sein können.


RyzA schrieb:


> Im Kickboxen sind die Kämpfe ja meistens kürzer.


Dafür aber auch anders schwerer. Beim Boxen reicht der Fokus auf Oberkörper und Hände. Beim Kickboxen musst du den ganzen Körper des Gegners beobachten können, um rechtzeitig zu reagieren. Ich finde Kickboxen übertrieben komplex als Sportart, allein dadurch, dass Beine zum treten mit ins Spiel kommen und deshalb quasi zwei Sportarten verbunden werden: Auf der einen Seite das klassische Boxen, wo es u.a. um viel  Ausdauer, Kraft und Deckung geht, und auf der anderen Seite hast du durch die Möglichkeiten der verschiedenen Tritte auch Martial Arts dabei, wo es enorm viel um Balance, Stand und Beweglichkeit geht.

Aber unter'm Strich ist meine persönliche Erkenntnis nach 30 Jahren Sport im Allgemeinen folgende: Du musst Atmen können. Richtige (tiefe) Atmung ist das A und O.
Und das hört sich einfacher an als es tatsächlich ist. Die meisten von uns atmen im Alltag schon flach in die Brust hinein - das zerstört dich beim Sport, wo dann auch noch körperlicher Stress hinzukommt.

Ich habe schon viele Gyms und Sportschulen gesehen und finde, dass leider zu wenig und eher beiläufig sich mit Atmung beschäftigt wird, obwohl Sauerstoff für den Körper und Muskel gerade beim Sport essenziell ist.
So was muss viel mehr fokussiert werden.

Da sind asiatische Sportarten (Yoga, Martial Arts usw.) viel fortgeschrittener als wir. Da ist Atmung ein fester und ständiger Kernbestandteil der Trainingsinhalte und wird somit immer wieder geübt. Ich habe als Kind damals jahrelang Ving Chun trainiert und erinnere mich noch wie mein Meister Kim (Koreaner) manchmal uns ganze Stunden nur meditieren und atmen ließ.
Fand das tierisch langweilig als Kiddo, weil ich natürlich Action wollte, aber rückblickend - und natürlich mit dem Alter, wo knapper Atem eher ein Thema ist^^ - weiß ich, wie fundamental wichtig eine richtige Atmung ist. Und das sogar auch außerhalb ded Sportes


----------



## Eyren (15. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Definitiv! Einmal die Woche machen wir Sparring und da merke ich jedes Mal, wie krass lang und intensiv 3 Minuten sein können.
> 
> Dafür aber auch anders schwerer. Beim Boxen reicht der Fokus auf Oberkörper und Hände. Beim Kickboxen musst du den ganzen Körper des Gegners beobachten können, um rechtzeitig zu reagieren. Ich finde Kickboxen übertrieben komplex als Sportart, allein dadurch, dass Beine zum treten mit ins Spiel kommen und deshalb quasi zwei Sportarten verbunden werden: Auf der einen Seite das klassische Boxen, wo es u.a. um viel  Ausdauer, Kraft und Deckung geht, und auf der anderen Seite hast du durch die Möglichkeiten der verschiedenen Tritte auch Martial Arts dabei, wo es enorm viel um Balance, Stand und Beweglichkeit geht.
> 
> ...


Da sprichst du was wahres an. Gefühlte 90% der Leute bei mir pfeifen auf die Atmung, halten die Luft an oder hecheln rum.

Verbauen sich damit aber die nächsten 10kg oder die nächsten Wiederholungen die theoretisch noch drin wären.

Klar ist irgendwie ein Reflex bei uns Menschen,  wenn etwas schwer wird. Zähne zusammenbeißen, Luft anhalten und drücken.

Mein Trainer hat es übrigens am Anfang genauso gehandhabt. Erstmal Atmung trainieren.

Leere Stange:

-Zwei bewusste tiefe Atemzüge vor der Belastung.

-absenken und einatmen.
-wegdrücken und ausatmen.

Beim Ausdauersport wird das ganze natürlich noch wichtiger. Auch da sehe ich bei unserem Krav Maga Kurs genug Leute die zwar technisch echt gut ausschauen aber beim 5 Minuten Sparring zu Boden gehen.

Und das ganz ohne Berührung durch den Trainingspartner.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1zSXdmeSNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habe ich mir schon immer gedacht: Highprotein-Produkte sind reine Geldmacherei!


----------



## Zybba (18. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Die Experten sind sich sehr uneinig, wie viel Protein man zu welchem Zweck zu sich nehmen sollte. Die genannten 0,8g pro kg Körpergewicht sind auf jeden Fall am unteren Ende des Spektrums.

Es ist richtig, dass man spezielle "High Protein" Produkte nicht zwangsläufig benötigt. Für dieses Label zahlt man dann in der Regel auch deutlich mehr als die konventionellen Gegenstücke, das stimmt.
Der Beitrag lässt aber auch völlig außer Acht, dass die Produkte praktisch sind und man vllt. trotz/wegen sonst guter Ernährung auch mal Lust auf so einen industriellen Protein Pudding hat. Wer auf seine Ernährung achten will, kann sich auch hier einfach die Inhaltsstoffe ansehen und dann entscheiden, ob das Produkt "ok" ist.

Insgesamt wurde das Thema für meinen Geschmack zu einseitig beleuchtet. Mir ist schon aufgefallen, dass die öffentlich-rechtlichen sich aktuell wegen des Trends stärker mit dem Thema beschäftigen. Meistens eher kritisch.

Insgesamt fand ich dieses Video zu dem Thema sehr gut:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pok0Jg2JAkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ohne jetzt auf Proteinbedarf einzugehen, schaut man sich die gängigen Highproteinprodukte an, stellt man fest das abgesehen vom Protein auch die restlichen Nährwerte besser sind.

Ehrmann Schokopudding auf 100g:

-101kcal
-2g Fett
-18g KH
-3g Protein

Ehrmann Highprotein Schoko auf 100g:

-76kcal
-2g Fett
-6g KH
-10g Protein

Das ist dann übrigens auch das was ich im Futtereckethread meinte mit die Leute beschäftigen sich ziemlich wenig mit dem was sie essen.

Braucht man 500g Protein am Tag? Eher nicht!

Aber brauche ich 500g Zucker als Ersatz? Absolut nicht!

Dann nehme ich als Nährstoffverteilung doch lieber mehr Protein zu mir was der Körper besser verstoffwechseln kann statt Zucker was meinen Blutzuckerspiegel schlagartig anhebt und zu Hungerattacken führt.

Klar ist Highprotein ein Hype, 250g Magerquark mit Früchten bringen dir mehr.

Aber so ein Schokoladigcremiger Pudding ist halt geiler.

Und dann sehr gerne die gesündere Alternative.


----------



## BjornE (18. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Nein! Doch!  Ohhh

Es trifft quasi nur auf die vollgedopten profi BB ler zu. Die haben aber auch 130 kg bei unter 10% kfa. 

Jedem normalem menschen reicht eine ausgewogene Ernährung völlig aus.


----------



## Zybba (18. Juni 2022)

BjornE schrieb:


> Es trifft quasi nur auf die vollgedopten profi BB ler zu.


Was denn?


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


So bin jetzt zu Hause und konnte mir den Bericht mal anschauen. 

sehr flach und einseitig beleuchtet das Thema. Natürlich wenn dir jemand erzählen möchte du benötigst diese Produkte für eine gesunde Lebensweise ist das Blödsinn.  Hat aber auch kein Hersteller bisher getan meines Wissens nach. Sie bieten uns eine Alternative zu herkömmlichen Proteinquellen und lassen sich das bezahlen. Keine verarsche, kein Betrug  absolut nix verwerfliches.

Siehe meinen Post oben, in allen mir bekannten fällen ist das Proteinprodukt sogar gesünder und entspricht eher der Nährstoffverteilung nach Empfehlung des DGE (Deutsche Gesellschaft für Ernährung) als das herkömmliche Produkt.


BjornE schrieb:


> Nein! Doch!  Ohhh
> 
> Es trifft quasi nur auf die vollgedopten profi BB ler zu. Die haben aber auch 130 kg bei unter 10% kfa.
> 
> Jedem normalem menschen reicht eine ausgewogene Ernährung völlig aus.


Jeder Mensch der Muskulatur aufbauen/schützen möchte hat einen gesteigerten Proteinbedarf. Das hat überhaupt garnix mit Doping/Steroide zutun.

0.8g/kg ist, wie im Bericht auch angesprochen der Wert den unser Körper braucht um seine normale Funktion zu erhalten.

Belaste ich den Körper mehr, steigt der Bedarf. Zudem nimmt man nicht nur mehr Protein zu sich um Muskeln aufzubauen, sondern auch um andere Dinge wie Fett und KH einzusparen. Wird auch in keinem Punkt drauf eingegangen

Denn auch das ist eine Ausgewogene Ernährung, individuell auf den Körper und seinen Bedarf abgestimmt.

Ich kann halt 2000kcal mit 30/30/40 zu mir nehmen oder mit 20/20/60.

Wir Menschen sind keine Maschinen die exakt 2.09l/std verbrauchen und alle 6 Wochen einen Ölwechsel benötigen.


Zybba schrieb:


> Was denn?


Gar nicht drauf eingehen. Bei solchen Kommentaren weiß man schon es fehlt jegliche Basis.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Siehe meinen Post oben, in allen mir bekannten fällen ist das Proteinprodukt sogar gesünder und entspricht eher der Nährstoffverteilung nach Empfehlung des DGE (Deutsche Gesellschaft für Ernährung) als das herkömmliche Produkt.



Naja, es gibt auch High-Protein Produkte wo mehr Zucker drin ist.


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt auch Highprotein Produkte wo mehr Zucker drin ist.


Das mag durchaus sein. Ich sagte ja nur bei mir bekannten Produkten. Ich bin auch selber gar kein so großer Highproteinkäufer. Den Grießpudding Vanille von Dr. Oetker ist so ziemlich das einzige Produkt was ich regelmäßig kaufe.

Wie gesagt klar kann ich auch bei einem 2g/kg Konsum alles über Quark, Hühnchen, Eiklar regeln aber so ein Pudding schmeckt halt auch geil 😉


----------



## Zybba (18. Juni 2022)

Aktuell ernähre ich mich eh wie ein Schwein, aber sonst hab ich mir doch öfter mal so High Protein Sachen geholt. Primär Eis und Pudding.

Habe das Eis dann aber später auch selbst zu Hause gemacht, fand ich besser. Hatte bessere Nährwerte und war geschmacklich auch gut. Nur die Konsistenz war wegen des geringeren Fettgehalts weniger gut.



Eyren schrieb:


> Bei solchen Kommentaren weiß man schon es fehlt jegliche Basis.


Davon bin ich jetzt auch erst mal ausgegangen. Leider ist sein von mir zitierter Satz ohne mehr Kontext auch unverständlich. Ich habe nur gefragt, da ich schon neugierig bin, was er uns eigentlich mitteilen will.


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2022)

Nur mal allgemein zum Thema Protein:









						Deutsches Institut für Sporternährung e. V. - Eiweiß
					

Neue Seite




					www.dise.online
				




Find ich ganz gut geschrieben.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oj41MIwlo7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eyren (19. Juni 2022)

Sehr bedenklich was man dort sieht.

Natürlich ist es absolut top das dieser Mann mit diesem Gewicht mit Sport anfängt. Aber ausgerechnet Liegestütze und dann auch noch in dieser schräge..... Da ist der Schulterschaden doch vorprogrammiert. 

Es gibt so unglaublich viele Eigengewichtsübungen die Gelenkschonend sind warum tut man diesem Kerl das an?

420lbs sind 190kg.

Man sagt bei Liegestütze auf den Knien wirken 20% vom Gewicht. Bei Liegestütze auf den Zehen 60%.

Sagen wir einfach 50% das wären 95kg die er da quasi in der Bank wegdrückt.

Kein Mensch mit Verstand würde einem derart übergewichtigen Menschen zu solch einer Belastung raten. Das ist Klickbait der alleruntersten Stufe, ohne Rücksicht auf die Gesundheit des hilfesuchenden.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Kein Mensch mit Verstand würde einem derart übergewichtigen Menschen zu solch einer Belastung raten. Das ist Klickbait der alleruntersten Stufe, ohne Rücksicht auf die Gesundheit des hilfesuchenden.


Damit hast du wahrscheinlich Recht. Ich war mir auch nicht sicher ob ich das Video posten soll.

Der Mann sollte bei seinem Gewicht gar keine Liegestütze machen.
Wenn dann Bankdrücken mit weniger Gewicht. Und Kurzhanteltraining.
Und leichtes Cardiotraining wie walken.
Schwimmen ist bei starken Übergewicht auch ok.

*Edit:*

Hier was lustiges





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xmR4qCYF3b8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juli 2022)

Der Thread hier ist so tot seitdem Eyren Account gelöscht hat. Find ich immer noch super schade, dass der Dude einfach weg ist


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ndTktsXlN7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Allein schon bei der Beinarbeit geht einem das Herz auf.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_72pwAuuXw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Krass wie beweglich der ist. Trotz massiven Übergewicht.


----------



## Mahoy (9. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass wie beweglich der ist. Trotz massiven Übergewicht.


Kraft = Masse x Beschleunigung.  

Die Kategorien von Übergewicht sind anhand eines Durchschnitts normiert, was zumeist hinkommt, aber nicht immer. Gerade wenn man untersetzt ist, aber ordentlich Muskeln aufbaut, greifen die meisten Schemata nicht.

Chris Barnett ist mit 175 cm nicht übermäßig groß, aber eindeutig sehr gut trainiert. Gleichzeitig legt er offenbar keinen Wert auf Bodybuilding im engeren Wortsinne und hat kein Problem damit, seine zweifelsohne ausgeprägte Muskulatur unter ein paar Polstern zu verstecken.

Das ist ein sehr klassischer Ansatz. Man schaue sich einmal sogenannte "Kraftmenschen" und/oder Preisboxer aus dem 19. und frühen 20. Jahrhundert an. Die sehen nach heutigen Begriffen fast alle nicht athletisch aus oder wirken sogar recht beleibt, waren aber trotzdem Leistungssportler.
Kurz gesagt: Man kann Fett (und Wasser) reduzieren, um die Muskulatur hervorzuheben, aber man muss nicht. Gerade beim Vollkontaktsport sind in paar Polster womöglich sogar ganz nützlich.

Ein Bekannter von mir ist auch so eine "Kampfkugel", der hat mir beim Sparring beinahe mal ein zusätzliches Gelenk verpasst.


----------



## Gabbyjay (15. September 2022)

Hat einer von Euch Kameraden einen guten Tip für eine Seite, die ähnliches macht wie Gannikus früher, und zwar diverse Supps im Allgemeinen - oder auch Whey Isolat im speziellen - auf Herz und Nieren prüft?

Leider ist Gannikus ja unbrauchbar, da sie ja jetzt ihr eigenes Zeuch vertreiben.


Edit:
Natürlich wieder niemand!
Und das bloß weil ich es bin!


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JR0x-G4W5yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie der Typ abgeht.


----------



## Zybba (17. September 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Edit:
> Natürlich wieder niemand!
> Und das bloß weil ich es bin!



Hätte so was selbst gern, kenne aber nichts in der Richtung.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m12naI8AWk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-PFu3IY5so

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kR-tw6Oyzj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2022)

@RyzA wenn du MMA Videos sammeln willst mach da doch bitte einen eigenen Thread für auf. Hier soll es eigentlich vorwiegend um eigene sportliche Betätigung gehen und so oder so sind unkommentierte YouTube Links eine sehr schlechte Diskussionsgrundlage.


----------



## Gabbyjay (26. September 2022)

Mann Klimmzüge schaffen mich noch mehr als Beugen!

Danach zittern meine Arme sogar noch mehr als hier im Forum vor Angst, dass der Ol'Style wieder eins meiner (guten) Postings löscht!


----------



## Krolgosh (27. September 2022)

Ich mach sie ganz gerne muss ich sagen. Hab sie jeden zweiten Tag mit aufm Plan. 5 Sätze zu je 12 Wiederholungen


----------



## soulstyle (27. September 2022)

Ich habe mal anders gebeugt.
Normalerweise für mich Schwer im 5-6 Wdh. Bereich.
(As to the Gras).
Aktuell bin ich bei modratem Gewicht das ich mit 12 Wdh. gebeugt habe.

Wahnsinn was ich für einen Muskelkater hatte.
Manchmal muss man echt das Ego Zuhause lassen und an der Technik arbeiten das der Muskel richtig getroffen wird und auch der Muskel über den ganzen Bewegungsraudius in Spannung bleibt.

Ich habe allerdings dabei Angst etwas am der Leistung des Maximalgewichts zu verlieren.
Mittwoch ist wieder Beugen dran, wieder mit 12 Wdh.

Mal schauen was nächste Woche mit Maximalgewicht passiert.....

@ oftoppoic, warum ist Eyren Weg?


----------



## Gabbyjay (27. September 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich mach sie ganz gerne muss ich sagen. Hab sie jeden zweiten Tag mit aufm Plan. 5 Sätze zu je 12 Wiederholungen



Bei dem Volumen und der Frequenz hätte ich für mich langfristig Bedenken wegen Golferellenbogen/epicondylitis ulnaris (dabei spiel ich noch nicht mal Golf, bin ja auch kein Rentner!).
Zumindest wenn man zusätzlich noch schwer Deadliftet, Shrugt, rudert und noch so Späße wie Hanging Hip Raises macht, wirds bei hoher Frequenz dem Ellbogen (wo die Sehnen fürs Zupacken ansetzen) irgendwann zu viel.
Zumindest wars bei mir so, war wahrscheins einfach zu übertrieben. Was man alles macht, nur um das Weibsvolk zu beeindrucken!

Habe daraufhin meinen Griff modifiziert (Thumb Grip), die problematischen Übungen mit anderen Übungen abgewechselt, noch mehr auf die Technik geachtet und zuvor ein bischen pausiert.
Das hat gut funktioniert, aber ich hatte echt lange damit Probleme (ca. 6 Monate).

Wahrscheinlich eines der häufigsten Probleme beim Krafttraining, darum schrieb ich es hier als mahnendes Denkmal an alle, die noch folgen!

Ansonsten fällt mir jetzt nichts weiter ein. Tschüß.


----------



## Gabbyjay (28. September 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe mal anders gebeugt.
> Normalerweise für mich Schwer im 5-6 Wdh. Bereich.
> (As to the Gras).
> Aktuell bin ich bei modratem Gewicht das ich mit 12 Wdh. gebeugt habe.
> ...



: D  Beugen im höheren WH-Bereich um die 12 bis 15 ist auch mit das anstrengendste, was ich kenne (neben Klimmzügen und Deadlifts), wenn mans vom Kreislauf her betrachtet.
Auf 4 oder 5 ist da fast schon angenehm. : D   Klar hat man hier eine wesentlich höhere Intensität (sprich prozentual von der Maximalkraft), aber der Satz ist halt relativ schnell beendet und man macht auch längere Pausen.

Ich denk aber keinesfalls, dass Du nach zwei Wochen schon irgendeinen Rückgang im höheren Intensitätsbereich merken wirst.
Das ist - wenn überhaupt - nach so kurzer Zeit dann entweder Kopfsache, oder aber einfach der Tatsache geschuldet, dass der höhere WH-Bereich aufgrund der ungewohnten Belastung dann bei den ersten paar malen mehr notwendige Regenerationszeit nach sich zieht (siehe auch der heftige Muskelkater) und die Leistungsfähigkeit nach so einer ungewohnten Trainingseinheit halt noch nicht ganz wiederhergestellt war.
Im Gegenteil... Auch auf 12 trainierst Du die Maximalkraft ja noch zu einem gewissen Grad mit und allein schon die Variation ist oft auch ein ganz guter Reizauslöser.
Immer nur schwer trainieren ist  IMO ohnehin keine gute Idee... schwer-leicht abwechseln ist ja nicht ohne Grund recht weit verbreitet.


----------



## soulstyle (28. September 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Immer nur schwer trainieren ist  IMO ohnehin keine gute Idee... schwer-leicht abwechseln ist ja nicht ohne Grund recht weit verbreitet.


Ich merke das Du gute Erfahrungen hast.
Besser hätte ich es auch nicht erklären können.

Eine Tatsache ist so bei dem schweren Traing, das Verletzungsrisiko 
wesentlich höher ist.
Ich habe mich ein wenig in den Schultern und der Hüfte verletzt.
Nur Sehnen aber ist schmerzvoll genug.

Deshalb auch die höhere wdh Zahl um aktiv regenerieren zu können.


----------



## Gabbyjay (28. September 2022)

Ich denke da hast Du schon Recht, was das Verletzungsrisiko bei permanentem schweren Training angeht.

Viele denken dabei ja eher an akute Traumata, aber die schleichenden degenerativen Sehnenentzündungen sind häufig und viel tückischer, weil sie eben genau so langsam weggehen, wie sie kommen. Und sie sind vor allem sehr schnell wieder da, wenn man nicht aufpasst.

Wenn man daher nicht gerade auf nen Wettkampf hin trainiert, tritt man daher vielleicht auch generell lieber ein bischen kürzer und verzichtet auf die letzten paar Prozent, statt dass man irgendwann dann monatelang mit bestimmten Bewegungen aussetzen muss, was einen viel viel weiter zurückwirft und ja nebenbei auch die Lebensqualität einschränkt oder sogar dauerhafte Schäden verursacht (Rupturen z. B.).
Und mal ehrlich, nach n paar Jahren Training sieht man doch eh besser aus als 95% der Leute am Strand, selbst wenn man jetzt "nur" 99% ans Limit geht, das darf man auch nicht vergessen. : D

Aber ein Kürzer-treten ist bei der erwähnten Vorgehensweise ja gar nicht mal gegeben, zumindest wenn man es aufs Thema Bodybuilding bezieht.
 Es zwar fraglich ob Du auf die Weise wirklich ausreichend regenerieren kannst, wenn Du Dich verletzt hast (je nach Verletzung ), aber generell gibt es viele gute Argumente dafür, warum so ein Wechsel im Training sogar förderlich ist.
Auch vom Kopf her ist es mal ganz angenehm, ein bischen Abwechslung zu haben.
Selbst eine ab und an eingestreute komplette Trainingspause kann ja angeblich sogar leistungsförderlich sein (Stichwort strategische Dekonditionierung), also würde ich mir wegen MaxKraftVerlust da keine Gedanken machen. 

Finde auch, dass man die Übungen selbst auch ab und an etwas variieren sollte, eben damit nicht immer die gleichen Strukturen im Körper (Sehnen, Kapseln, Bänder usw.) immer wieder aufs neue belastet werden und nie Zeit zum Durchatmen haben.
Sprich man macht halt mal Splits statt Squats oder rudert einarmig statt vorgebeugt, oder ähnliches...

Was haste denn an der Schulter, so man fragen darf?


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. September 2022)

Vom statischem Krafttraining mit Gewichten bin ich Gott sei Dank weg. Hatte in der Zeit ständig Schmerzen in der Armbeuge und Schultern. Seitdem ich nur noch mit Eigengewicht und ganz leichten Gewichten Calisthenics und Zirkeltraining mache, geht es mir körperlich viel besser. Ich weiß, dass meine Meinung bei Pumper nicht unbedingt beliebt ist, aber Pumpen ist nicht wirklich Sport, der gesund ist, sondern nur was für Optik.


----------



## soulstyle (28. September 2022)

Viele sagen das ich eine Schulterimpingement haben soll.
Ich dehne jetzt die Schulter viel mehr Innen und Aussenrotatorengeschichte.

Ich habe eher das Gefühl das die Schulter einfach überladen ist und sich 
einfach nicht ausreichend regeneriert.
Dreh und Angelpunkt des Oberkörpertranings ist nunmal die Schulter.

Und am rechten Bein habe ich bei Maximalgewicht bei der letzten Wiederholung
stärker vom rechten Bein hochgedrückt.
Seitdem zwickt die rechte äusser Hüftbeuger Sehne, wie immer der heissen mag.

Also wirklich schmerzfrei ist momentan Brust und Rücken....

Aber im Alltag wird es seitdem ich leichter trainiere wesentlich besser.
Leicht ist es vom Gewicht aber Intensität und Kreislauf sind schon gehörig zu respektieren dabei).
Ich konnte eine Zeit lang die Arme nicht ausstrecken ohne die mit dem anderen Arm zu stützen.

Jetz gefällt mir der Trainingsreiz und auch die wiedererlangte Mobilität....


----------



## Gabbyjay (28. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Vom statischem Krafttraining mit Gewichten bin ich Gott sei Dank weg. Hatte in der Zeit ständig Schmerzen in der Armbeuge und Schultern. Seitdem ich nur noch mit Eigengewicht und ganz leichten Gewichten Calisthenics und Zirkeltraining mache, geht es mir körperlich viel besser. Ich weiß, dass meine Meinung bei Pumper nicht unbedingt beliebt ist, aber Pumpen ist nicht wirklich Sport, der gesund ist, sondern nur was für Optik.



Hm... schwer zu sagen. Ganz so einfach ist es dann auch nicht, find ich... da würd ich sagen, jein. 

Es ist schon Wahnsinn, was für einen Grad an körperlicher Fitness man durch schweres Krafttraining erreichen kann (und damit mein ich nicht (nur) die Optik, sondern die generelle Stabilität, Leistungsfähigkeit, Beweglichkeit, die Widerstandsfähigkeit gegenüber Alltagsbelastungsspitzen, die Bewegungssicherheit, usw.). Das merkt man ja auch am Körpergefühl und an der Körperspannung, grandioses Gefühl.
Wenn man sich anguckt, in was für einer alarmierenden (!) körperlichen Verfassung die meisten Leute sind, sind das ja Welten!

Aber Muskeln wachsen und regenerieren eben schneller als der passive Bewegungsapparat und letzterer ist oft auch erst dann zu spüren, wenn das Problem schon da ist. Muskulär ist also oft mehr drin, als Sehnen oder Gelenke wegstecken.
Zudem sind solche Überlegungen vielen Trainierenden einfach egal, da gehts halt wirklich immer nur ums Maximum, aber das steckt jeder Körper halt nur ne gewisse Zeit lang weg.
Dann ist da noch dieser Gedanke, sich permanent steigern zu müssen, es kann ja ne regelrechte Sucht werden, vor allem sich selbst (oder auch andere) permanent zu überbieten, wieder ne Wiederholung mehr zu schaffen, nochmal n Kilo mehr draufzulegen... dann fälscht man irgendwann ab, erzwingt Wiederholungen usw, vielleicht leidet auch die Technik...
Dazu kommt, dass man das Thema "sinnvoller Kraftsport" leider nicht wirklich in der Schule lernt und da oft auch einfach nicht genug Wissen vorhanden ist. Selbst unter Ärzten und Physiotherapeuten gibts da eine ganze MENGE Nachholbedarf.
Gerade Bodybuilding ist ja auch eine sehr junge Disziplin, das sieht man auch daran, dass die wissenschaftliche Datenlage oft noch sehr unklar ist und es so viele gegenteilige Aussagen gibt.

Ich hab neulich irgendwo mal was gelesen, was ich eigentlich ganz zutreffend fand (weiß gar nicht mehr wo).
Nämlich dass die meisten Leute in die falsche Richtung trainieren.
Die Leute, die ohnehin schon muskulös sind, trainieren meistens dahin, noch mehr Muskeln zu haben, und vernachlässigen die Beweglichkeit;
und die Leute, die ohnehin schon beweglich (oder sogar schon hypermobil) sind, vernachlässigen oft das Kraftrraining und stattdessen trainieren dahin, noch beweglicher zu werden.

Sprich die ganzen Yoga-Fritzen sollten vielleicht mal eine Hantel in die Hand nehmen und dann überrascht gucken, dass das Ding ja schwer ist!
und die ganzen Beweglichkeits-Skipper sollten vielleicht mal etwas umfassender denken und auch mal was für die Beweglichkeit machen, damit sie nicht irgendwann mit Impingement oder Ellenbogen rumlaufen.
Also so wie ich.  : D


soulstyle schrieb:


> Viele sagen das ich eine Schulterimpingement haben soll.
> Ich dehne jetzt die Schulter viel mehr Innen und Aussenrotatorengeschichte.



Wahrscheinlich ist die Außenrotation da um ein vielfaches wichtiger als die Innenrotation zu trainieren.
Innenrotation haste ja schon beim Bankdrücken etc. massiv;
aber viele vergessen, dass bei den meisten Zugübungen ja EBENFALLS die Innenrotation trainiert wird (da z. B. der Lat ja innen am Oberarm ansetzt).

Aber Impingement ist mies, Bruder!
Dehnen hilft.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. September 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Viele sagen das ich eine Schulterimpingement haben soll.


Ich glaube, dass ich auch sowas ganz leicht habe. Meine rechte Schulter knackst innen bei nem bestimmten Winkel, wenn ich den Arm hebe und schmerzt dabei leicht. Hab das aber nicht ständig.


Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Hm... schwer zu sagen. Ganz so einfach ist es dann auch nicht, find ich... da würd ich sagen, jein.
> 
> Es ist schon Wahnsinn, was für einen Grad an körperlicher Fitness man durch schweres Krafttraining erreichen kann (und damit mein ich nicht (nur) die Optik, sondern die generelle Stabilität, Leistungsfähigkeit, Beweglichkeit, die Widerstandsfähigkeit gegenüber Alltagsbelastungsspitzen, die Bewegungssicherheit, usw.). Das merkt man ja auch am Körpergefühl und an der Körperspannung, grandioses Gefühl.
> Wenn man sich anguckt, in was für einer alarmierenden (!) körperlichen Verfassung die meisten Leute sind, sind das ja Welten!
> ...


Gut zusammengefasst 👍 runtergebrochen ist es, wie mit den meisten Dingen im Leben: Die Menge macht das Gift aus. Solange man bewusst trainiert, das heißt auf die Körpersignale früh acht gibt, Dehnung und Regenerationsphasen ernst nimmt, fährt auf jeden Fall schon mal gut.


----------



## Gabbyjay (28. September 2022)

ModernW schrieb:


> Junge junge selbst die Proteinpulver sind im Preis explodiert , kennt wer eine billige Lösung?


Ja mega explodiert.
Darum such ich auch immer noch ne gute Website wie ehemals Gannikus. : D


----------



## Gabbyjay (28. September 2022)

ModernW schrieb:


> Webseite, pulver was?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isolat in meinem Fall.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. September 2022)

Kann nur MyDealz empfehlen. Da gibt es einige Pumper, die gute Deals hochladen. Bulk hat zur Zeit wohl Angebote auf deren Seite und auf Amazon. Hab mir bei denen gerade 2kg 100% Erdnussbutter gekauft für insgesamt ca. 12€, was sehr gut ist.


----------



## Gabbyjay (28. September 2022)

Kann echt langsam keinen Harzer-Käse mehr sehen!
Schmeckt wie Schuhsohlen, aber von schwitzigen und übelst riechenden Schweißfüßen, die lange Zeit nicht gewaschen wurden und ihrerseits wiederum nach Käse riechen.
Brauch wieder Pulver.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. September 2022)

ModernW schrieb:


> Kenne Bulk nicht passt das Qualitätstechnisch?


Da bin ich überfragt, da ich bisher nur deren Erdnussbutter gekauft habe. Im Zweifelsfall bei den Rezensionen schauen, wie die dort bewertet werden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. September 2022)

ModernW schrieb:


> Ja bewertungen sind mal gut mal schlecht. Preis wäre Hammer, Shaker bekommt man auch dazu. Aber weiß nicht. Einige haben ihre lieferung nie erhalten anscheinend.


Über Amazon?


----------



## Gabbyjay (28. September 2022)

ModernW schrieb:


> Problem das ganze essen ist auch teurer. Alle paar tage 1kg huhn fressen st nicht mehr drin . Quark dasselbe. Muskelfutter ist gerade echt teuer.



Da sagste was... Kraftsporternährung ist langsam echt Luxusfraß.


----------



## Gabbyjay (28. September 2022)

Ach lasst uns den ganzen Scheiß einfach an den Nagel hängen!

Wir wissen doch jetzt alle, wie nackte Frauen aussehen.
Also können wir uns ab jetzt genausogut mit Pizza, Eis und der Mandel-Honig-Schokolade vom Aldi vollfressen (die, die immer gleich als erstes weg ist) und dabei auf der Couch rumhängen und "Star Trek Voyager" schauen oder Super Mario Bros 3 spielen.

Davon kriegt man auch kein Schulterimpingement oder Ellbogenentzündungen!


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. September 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ach lasst uns den ganzen Scheiß einfach an den Nagel hängen!
> 
> Wir wissen doch jetzt alle, wie nackte Frauen aussehen.
> Also können wir uns ab jetzt genausogut mit Pizza, Eis und der Mandel-Honig-Schokolade vom Aldi vollfressen (die, die immer gleich als erstes weg ist) und dabei auf der Couch rumhängen und "Star Trek Voyager" schauen oder Super Mario Bros 3 spielen.
> ...


Gabbyjay. Bester Mann im Forum!


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. September 2022)

Muskelkater ist ja auch normal. Das ist halt der Indikator, dass man den Muskel anständig zum Wachsen gereizt hat, aber wenn man wochenlang seltsame Schmerzen in Rücken und Schultern bei bestimmten Bewegungen spürt "läuft" irgendwas schief.


----------



## Zybba (28. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Vom statischem Krafttraining mit Gewichten bin ich Gott sei Dank weg. Hatte in der Zeit ständig Schmerzen in der Armbeuge und Schultern. Seitdem ich nur noch mit Eigengewicht und ganz leichten Gewichten Calisthenics und Zirkeltraining mache, geht es mir körperlich viel besser.


Klingt super!



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass meine Meinung bei Pumper nicht unbedingt beliebt ist, aber Pumpen ist nicht wirklich Sport, der gesund ist, sondern nur was für Optik.


Naja, wenn man es in Maßen betreibt, ist es durchaus gesund. Das gilt mit Sicherheit genauso für Calisthenics. Da ist es wohl halt nur schwieriger, sich mal eben komplett zu übernehmen.
Aber ich weiß, was du meinst.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. September 2022)

ModernW schrieb:


> Normal nur wenn man die Übung nicht gewohnt ist mmn.


Oder falsch ausgeübt oder zu schnell zu viel Gewicht gehoben. Hatte auch lange Zeit so einen Tennisarm Schmerz vom Pumpen. Ist nun alles weg Gott sei dank


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. September 2022)

ModernW schrieb:


> Hab bei Bulk jetzt bestellt. Mal schauen was rauskommt dabei.


Gerne Erfahrungsberichte hier rein 👍


----------



## Gabbyjay (29. September 2022)

Ich habs immer so gehalten:
Wenn man NIE Muskelkater hat, macht man was verkehrt (zu wenig Übungsvariation, zu wenig neues/ungewohntes);
und wenn man DAUERND Muskelkater hat, macht man auch was verkehrt (man trainiert die Übungen mit zu geringer Frequenz).


Und von wegen Erdnussbutter, nachdem wir das oben schon als Thema hatten:
Ich find Erdnussbutter  gut und hab vorhin mit dem Löffel Erdnussbutter aus dem Glas geholt, da ich zu faul war mir ein Messer zu holen. Und man kennts ja, die Erdnussbutter ist so zäh, dass man sie nie ganz vom Löffel abschlecken kann. Da bleibt ja immer noch n Rest übrig.
Natürlich war ich auch zu faul, den Löffel abzuspülen, und ebenfalls zu faul aufzustehen, um mir einen neuen zu holen.
Nun schmeckt meine Tasse "Earl Grey" (hot!) ein wenig nach Erdnussbutter, aber mir ist das egal, weil ich ein primitives Schwein bin.

Das ist fürs Training aber auch wichtig. Leute, die beim Teetrinken den kleinen Finger von der Tasse abspreizen und sich danach den Mund abtupfen, kommen doch nicht weit.
Richtige Kraftsportler sind rohe Barbaren!


----------



## Zybba (29. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Gerne Erfahrungsberichte hier rein 👍


In Bezug auf was?
Habe nur mitbekommen, dass es um Bulk geht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> In Bezug auf was?
> Habe nur mitbekommen, dass es um Bulk geht.


@ModernW hat Proteinpulver dort bestellt und daher gerne Erfahrungsberichte, wie deren Shakes so qualitativ sind.


----------



## Gabbyjay (29. September 2022)

Heute am Programm:

Deadlifts
Bankdrücken
Klimmzüge
Vorgebeugtes Rudern
'nolds

Selbstverständlich nicht, ohne mich überall extensiv darüber zu beklagen und zu beschweren, denn ich habe keinen Bock!


----------



## Krolgosh (29. September 2022)

Ich schließ mich an... also erstmal mit dem beklagen und beschweren, und außerdem ist heut das Wetter eh kagge und alles Mist!

Schrägbankdrücken mit den Kurzhanteln
Cable Crossover von Unten
Pull Ups
Vorgebeugtes Rudern
Hammer Curls
Triceps Pushdowns (Kabel)


----------



## Gabbyjay (29. September 2022)

Da will jemand die obere + innere Brust entwickeln.


----------



## Krolgosh (29. September 2022)

Gut erkannt.  

Ich finde die untere Brust geht immer recht "schnell" zumindest bei mir. Jetzt hab ich den Fokus etwas auf die obere gelegt.. find ich optisch schöner.


----------



## Zybba (29. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @ModernW hat Proteinpulver dort bestellt und daher gerne Erfahrungsberichte, wie deren Shakes so qualitativ sind.


Ah, danke dir!

Ich hab dort nur einmal bestellt. Schmeckte mir leider größtenteils gar nicht.
Scheint am verwendeten Süßungsmittel gelegen zu haben oder so... Es gab einen bitteren Beigeschmack, den nur einige Geschmäcker überdecken konnten.

Ist schade drum, da das Zeug ja wie wir festgestellt haben mittlerweile gut was kostet.




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @ModernW


Oh, wollte ihn gerade taggen und stelle fest er ist gesperrt oder sein Account ist gelöscht.... xD


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ah, danke dir!
> 
> Ich hab dort nur einmal bestellt. Schmeckte mir leider größtenteils gar nicht.
> Scheint am verwendeten Süßungsmittel gelegen zu haben oder so...


Ich bin auch bis heute noch nicht richtig zufrieden. Ist aber auch echt schweres Unterfangen, ein gut schmeckendes Proteinpulver zu finden. Vielleicht gibt es hier noch Empfehlungen? @Krolgosh @Gabbyjay


Zybba schrieb:


> Oh, wollte ihn gerade taggen und stelle fest er ist gesperrt oder sein Account ist gelöscht.... xD


Upps! xD


----------



## Krolgosh (29. September 2022)

ich hab zu 80% Pulver von ESN. Schmeckt mir mit am besten. 
Kann allerdings noch von BodyIP und Quantumleap Fitness empfehlen. Letzteres bevorzugt meine Frau. Ist aber leider alles nicht wirklich preiswert.


----------



## Gabbyjay (29. September 2022)

Mich braucht Ihr bei Geschmack nicht fragen, ich kipp mir immer Whey Isolat Neutral-Geschmack mit Wasser rein. : D

Alles immer noch um Klassen besser als Harzer Käse, der nach alten Socken schmeckt, in denen jemand eine Himalaya-Tour gemacht hat.


----------



## Zybba (30. September 2022)

ESN habe ich selbst noch nicht gestest.

Ich finde die von Got7 sehr gut, aber deren Auswahl ist echt sehr klein.

Ansonsten nehme ich halt meist myprotein, weil es praktisch ist.
Meine favorisierte Sorte ist Mocha. Hat aber 408 kcal. Ist ja eher viel im Vergleich zu anderen. Wobei man das Zeug ja nicht täglich kiloweise in sich reinschaufelt...


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. September 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Meine favorisierte Sorte ist Mocha.


Klingt wie Mocca Kaffee^^
Wonach schmeckt das?


----------



## Zybba (30. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Klingt wie Mocca Kaffee^^


Jo, ist es auch.
Ich mische das gerne mit Schoko Casein, Milch, Wasser, Kaffee Granulat und mache mir da nen leckeren Shake draus.

Geht dann halt n bisschen Richtung Starbucks. Frappucino? Nur nicht so fancy und teuer. Dafür weniger ungesund.


----------



## Gabbyjay (1. Oktober 2022)

Also die ESN sind schweineteuer geworden, waren aber gute Produkte.
Das Isowhey Hardcore hatte damals in der Laboranalyse auch super abgeschnitten bei den BCAAs und war auch eines der besten.
Hauptvorteil neben der praktischen Laktosefreiheit ist, dass man kaum Fett drin hat (ergo schneller verdaulich), und dass man es auch ohne Mixer/Shaker problemlos gelöst kriegt.
Mittlerweile ist das 2500g-Pack aber nur noch für den Preis eines Ferrari Testarossa zu haben (welchen unsereins wiederum höchstens von irgendwelchen "Out Run"-Spielautomaten kennt, die in der Dorfkneipe noch aus den 80ern übrig geblieben sind).

Das Designer Whey schmeckt natürlich besser, ist ja auch ein Konzentrat, und als solches natürlich nicht ganz so gut lösbar. Gibts in so ca. Zweitausendvierhundertfünfundneunzig Geschmacksrichtungen (wobei das Wurscht ist, echte Kerle trinken neutral mit Wasser).
Inzwischen auch schon ganz schön teuer, aber natürlich günstiger als das oben erwähnte Isolat.

Proteinanteil pro Gramm natürlich dementsprechend niedriger, was aber erneut wurscht ist (man säuft einfach ein bischen mehr davon, so dass man auf sein Leucin kommt). Fettanteil ist etwas höher, was aber auch schon wieder wurscht ist. Es sei denn natürlich, man legt auf die letzten Null komma Null drei Prozent Verdauungsgeschwindigkeit noch wert und redet sich noch ein, das wäre nicht nur Kopfsache, sondern hätte auch noch irgendeinen praktischen Vorteil.
Also so wie ich. ^-^


Außerdem wollte ich noch ein für allemal die Frage beantworten, warum wir an freien Gewichten, sprich schweren Hanteln trainieren (und nicht trainieren wie der Azrael!):
Weil wir Barbaren sind.

Dies kann ich sogar beweisen, steht auf einigen meiner Hantelscheiben schließlich "Barbarian Line" drauf.

Und immer, wenn ich das beim Training sehe, hab ich schon die Stimme vom guten alten 'nold im Kopf, wie er das mit seinem breiten, österreichischen Dialekt sagt. Dann muss ich das natürlich auch sagen und mache es mit meinem grobschlächtigen, primitiv klingenden Pseudo-Dialekt nach, und gehe in der Satzpause allen damit auf die Nerven:
"BARBEARIEN LEIN !"


----------



## Zybba (1. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab Angst, dass ich mit Calisthenics irgendwas außer Bizeps trainiere.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Oktober 2022)

Nur um sicher zu gehen, dass hier kein Missverständnis vorliegt: Calisthenics nennt man Trainingsübungen mit Eigengewicht 😅

Und Gabbyjay... in mir ist auch ein Alpha Male Barbar, der sich - neben den Proteinshakes - am liebsten nur von rohem blutigen Fleisch ernährt, deshalb trainiere ich neben den Calisthenics-Einheiten auch noch Kickboxen im Club


----------



## Gabbyjay (1. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nur um sicher zu gehen, dass hier kein Missverständnis vorliegt: Calisthenics nennt man Trainingsübungen mit Eigengewicht 😅
> 
> Und Gabbyjay... in mir ist auch ein Alpha Male Barbar, der sich - neben den Proteinshakes - am liebsten nur von rohem blutigen Fleisch ernährt, deshalb trainiere ich neben den Calisthenics-Einheiten auch noch Kickboxen im Club



Dann kriegst Du ja doch unsren Respekt, Bruder!   : D


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Dann kriegst Du ja doch unsren Respekt, Bruder!   : D


Mehr will ich doch nicht! 😘


----------



## Gabbyjay (2. Oktober 2022)

Heute steht am Programm:

Schweres Beugen
Schräges Bankdrücken
'Nolds
Vorgebeugtes Rudern
Face Pulls

Freu mich schon richtig drauf. Kennt Ihr das, wenn Ihr ohne Training schon ganz nervös  werdet?  Wie ausgeglichen man dadurch wird? Wie gut man sich dann hinterher fühlt, wie neu geboren!

OK... das ist natürlich alles gelogen.
Ich hab wie immer überhaupt gar keine Lust, mich da herumzuquälen und würde lieber auf meiner Couch herumliegen.

Ja ich weiß schon, Ihr seid natürlich alle stets energiegeladen und springt schon morgens aus dem Bett, wie die Figuren aus "Secret of Mana" nach der Übernachtung im Hotel. HP and MP restored! Und natürlich findet Ihr es irrsinnig toll, gusseiserne Scheiben mit stets gleichen monotonen Bewegungen rauf- und runterzubewegen und könnt Euch nichts spaßigeres vorstellen.

Ich hab trotzdem keinen Bock und mach das ganze nur, weil ich a) kein Geld habe (musste mir gestern original schon die Schuhsohlen mit Sekundenkleber wieder unten an die Schuhe drankleben, hoffe das hält jetzt noch ein paar Wochen) und b) nicht gerade mit dem aller charismatischsten Charakter gesegnet bin, sondern ein egozentrischer, narzistischer Kindskopf bin.
Da folglich somit eigentlich keine Frau jemals was von mir wollen könnte, muss ich halt leider geil aussehen, wenn ich ab und zu mal zum Zug kommen will. So ist das nunmal.

Darum werde ich das auch heute wieder durchziehen wie ein Uhrwerk, mit unbeugsamem Willen!
Aber da es eine Menge Anstrengung kostet, jammere ich Euch hier großzügig zu und beschwere mich und beklage mich!


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Freu mich schon richtig drauf. Kennt Ihr das, wenn Ihr ohne Training schon ganz nervös werdet?


Spätestens am dritten Tag "rumhängen" geht es mir tatsächlich so. Dann wird statt auf dem Sofa 15 Minuten an der Decke gehangen und dann geht es wieder .


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nur um sicher zu gehen, dass hier kein Missverständnis vorliegt: Calisthenics nennt man Trainingsübungen mit Eigengewicht 😅
> 
> ...


Heißt das so.. schau an.. Hab ich nicht gewusst und ich trainiere seit 8 Jahren 4-6 mal die Woche
ca.1 Stunde mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht.... also schon etwas mehr.

Thread:
Auch die ganzen Substanzen die hier erwähnt werden hab ich in meinem leben noch nicht gehört. außer Whey da hat nen bekannter drüber gesprochen.^^
Ich nehme nichts, noch nie! Man nimmt so viel Eiweiß zu sich mit der regulären Ernährung... wenn man wie ich nur 4-6 Stunden die Woche intensiv Trainiert also ohne Pause pro einheit. reicht das allemal.
Muskel bestehen ja irgendwie nur zu ca 20% aus Eiweiß.

Aber das ist nur MEINE Meinung-

Edit:
Mit Substanzen meinte ich jetzt keine Drogen o.ä^^ Hätte ich gesagt "dieses Proteinzeug" wärs ja auch nicht richtig gewesen bzw ne Abwertung


----------



## Gabbyjay (2. Oktober 2022)

Ach diese BCAAs und Isolate und Whey und Kreatin und das alles, das sind Steroidhormone.
Wir stoffen halt ein bisschen.


----------



## Zybba (2. Oktober 2022)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Heißt das so.. schau an.. Hab ich nicht gewusst und ich trainiere seit 8 Jahren 4-6 mal die Woche
> ca.1 Stunde mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht.... also schon etwas mehr.


Gute Sache! 



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Ich nehme nichts, noch nie! Man nimmt so viel Eiweiß zu sich mit der regulären Ernährung... wenn man wie ich nur 4-6 Stunden die Woche intensiv Trainiert also ohne Pause pro einheit. reicht das allemal.
> Muskel bestehen ja irgendwie nur zu ca 20% aus Eiweiß.
> 
> Aber das ist nur MEINE Meinung-


Fakten mit Meinung zu vermischen ist immer so eine Sache... ^^
Wie du bereits sagst, kann man seinen Eiweißbedarf problemlos mit normaler Nahrung decken. Nur weil das geht, trifft das aber nicht automatisch für jeden zu. Es kommt natürlich drauf an, was man so isst.

Ansonsten verweise ich einfach noch mal auf einen Post von mir, da ein ähnliches Thema aufkam. Die folgende Diskussion könnte auch noch erhellend sein.




__





						Laden…
					





					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Alles in allem ist Fitness natürlich ein großes Business und ob man Mittelchen A oder B jetzt wirklich für den persönlichen Fortschritt benötigt, kann durchaus in Frage gestellt werden. Ich mag die Eiweißshakes einfach und finde sie sehr praktisch. Ich esse aber auch gerne mal nen Quark. ^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Alles in allem ist Fitness natürlich ein großes Business und ob man Mittelchen A oder B jetzt wirklich für den persönlichen Fortschritt benötigt, kann durchaus in Frage gestellt werden.


An der Stelle finde ich es sehr ratsam auch mal zu schauen, was die Studienlage zu manchen Mittelchen hergibt und das ist dann schon sehr interessant.
Daher kann ich den Kanal von Dr. Weigl auf Youtube empfehlen, der sich vielen Themen rund um Sport aus einer medizinisch-empirischen Sichtweise nähert. Hier zum Beispiel über Kreatin:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5SRO6qXfjKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Oktober 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Gute Sache!
> 
> 
> Fakten mit Meinung zu vermischen ist immer so eine Sache... ^^
> ...



Naja ich meinte schon das bei Leichtem Sport kein zusätzlicher bedarf endsteht. Allein wenn man massiv Muskeln aufbauen möchte oder Marathon etc, eben dann ist der bedarf höher und den kann man dann natürlich nicht immer so einfach über Ernährung decken. Ich z.B hatte niemals das ziel Muskeln in großer Masse aufzubauen. Ich hab von Natur aus schon einen stärkeren und recht schnellen Muskelaufbau/Fettabbau. Kann also selbst bei Training ohne Koordination und ohne passende Ernährung schnell Erfolge sehen.
Ich hatte 2013 bei 177cm und ca 130KG nach etwa 9 Monaten am Stichtag/Geburstag im September^^ noch 88KG

Das ist alles bei jedem anders wir haben schon eine wirklich solide Grundaufnahme von Eiweiß in Mitteleuropa. Aber es reicht selbstverständlich nicht immer bei jedem im gleichen maße. Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt


----------



## Gabbyjay (2. Oktober 2022)

Wenn Du grad ein Kreatin-Video bringst... gibts jetzt eigentlich in Sachen Kreatin und Haarausfall inzwischen mal eine zweite Studie? : D
Weil die eine Studie, die da vor Jahren mal gemacht wurde, ist ja schon ein wenig dürftig... wobei der Zusammenhang an sich logisch ist: Mehr DHT im Blut, mehr Haarausfall. Will natürlich aber keiner hören, weil Kreatin halt andererseits gut auf die Kraft wirkt.

Mir ist das deshalb schon wichtig, weil... nun ja, jeder hat ja im Bodibilding so seine Vorbilder.
Bei mir waren das natürlich so primitive Abziehbilder wie Conan der Barbar (wer hätte es geahnt).
Und jetzt schaut Euch den mal an, was fällt auf? RRRICHTIG! Die Perücke mit den langen Haaren!
Oder hier, der Typ aus Castlevania 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der hat auch eine lange Wallemähne!

Darum ist ja auch mir so volles Haar sehr wichtig und darum bin ich mit dem Kreatin vorsichtig (was natürlich höchstwahrscheinlich wieder einmal ausschließlich Kopfsache ist, aber nun ja).

Hab sogar die friseurlose Corona-Zeit zum Anlass genommen, mir ebenfalls so eine langhaarige Barbaren-Frisur wachsen zu lassen!
Ich dachte mir, das sieht dann mächtig cool aus (fehlen nur noch die Fell-Schuhe).

Das Problem ist jetzt nur, ich seh nach dem Aufstehen aus wie ein Penner, und den Rest des Tages wie ein Mädchen.


LastManStanding schrieb:


> Das ist alle bei jedem anders wir haben schon ein wirklich solide grundaufnahme von eiweiß in Mitteleuropa. Aber es reicht selbstverständlich nicht immer bei jedem im gleichen maß. das habe ich auch nicht gesagt



Es geht ja nicht nur um die MENGE an Protein, die man aufnimmt.
Es geht vor allem darum, die Muskelproteinsynthese nach dem Training bzw. rund ums Training maximal zu stimulieren.
Darum nimmt man dann schnelles Whey in Kombination mit schnellen Carbs.


----------



## Zybba (2. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> An der Stelle finde ich es sehr ratsam auch mal zu schauen, was die Studienlage zu manchen Mittelchen hergibt und das ist dann schon sehr interessant.


Absolut!


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Daher kann ich den Kanal von Dr. Weigl auf Youtube empfehlen, der sich vielen Themen rund um Sport aus einer medizinisch-empirischen Sichtweise nähert.


Ich schaue ihn eher selten Finde seinen Content aber durchaus gut und schätze ihn als seriöse Quelle ein-.



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Ich hatte 2013 bei 177cm und ca 130KG nach etwa 9 Monaten am Stichtag/Geburstag im September^^ noch 88KG


Richtig gut!



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Das ist alle bei jedem anders wir haben schon ein wirklich solide grundaufnahme von eiweiß in Mitteleuropa. Aber es reicht selbstverständlich nicht immer bei jedem im gleichen maß. das habe ich auch nicht gesagt


Ok, dann hab ich dich hier wohl falsch verstanden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Wenn Du grad ein Kreatin-Video bringst... gibts jetzt eigentlich in Sachen Kreatin und Haarausfall inzwischen mal eine zweite Studie? : D


Der Film ist für mich schon längst vorbei *schluchzend mit kreisrunden Haarausfall...

Edit: Ist aber nicht schlimm, hab nämlich geheiratet bevor es es ganz zu spät wurde


----------



## Gabbyjay (2. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Der Film ist für mich schon längst vorbei *schluchzend mit kreisrunden Haarausfall...



Na wenigstens siehst Du dann nicht aus wie ein Mädchen!
Und mit langen Haaren haste auch das Problem, dasste die dauernd in den Mund reinkriegst wennste Dich vorbeugst oder wenn Wind kommt oder sowas. Ich fress andauernd halb meine Haare und merk es gar nicht.


----------



## Gabbyjay (2. Oktober 2022)

15 Uhr schon fast... nein, ich mag noch nicht trainieren.

Ich schiebs noch etwas raus!
Da arbeit ich ja sogar lieber noch n bissl was!


----------



## Zybba (2. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Da arbeit ich ja sogar lieber noch n bissl was!


So schlimm?


----------



## Gabbyjay (2. Oktober 2022)

Ja wirklich!

Was ist der menschliche Körper auch so bescheuert konstruiert und gibt seine ganze Muskelmasse wieder her, wenn man nix macht?
Um Energie, sprich Kalorien zu sparen. Toll.  Als ob wir in der heutigen Zeit des Überflusses, wo die meisten ja eh viel zu viel fressen, noch ein Problem damit hätten, zu viele Kalorien zu verbrennen. O_O


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Was ist der menschliche Körper auch so bescheuert konstruiert und gibt seine ganze Muskelmasse wieder her, wenn man nix macht?


Und das wird mit zunehmendem Alter und abnehmendem Testosteron nicht besser...


----------



## Gabbyjay (2. Oktober 2022)

S Alter ist interessanterweise da eigentlich da gar nicht mal entscheidend für den kcal-Verbrauch, sondern das Verhältnis Muskelmasse zu Körperfett.
Das soll jetzt aber nicht motivierend klingen, denn ich bin nicht motiviert! Ich habe keine Lust!

Ich schiebs noch etwas hinaus. : D


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> S Alter ist interessanterweise da eigentlich da gar nicht mal entscheidend für den kcal-Verbrauch, sondern das Verhältnis Muskelmasse zu Körperfett.


Aber mit steigendem Alter nimmt Muskelmasse aufgrund fallendem Testosteron ab. Da muss man schon mehr entgegenwirken. Ergo hat Alter eigentlich schon viel zu entscheiden


----------



## Gabbyjay (2. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber mit steigendem Alter nimmt Muskelmasse aufgrund fallendem Testosteron ab. Da muss man schon mehr entgegenwirken. Ergo hat Alter eigentlich schon viel zu entscheiden



Ach ich will da jetzt gar nicht tiefer ins Thema einsteigen sonst werd ich ja nie trainieren... ich denke, da muss man eine ganze Menge vom landläufig angenommenen ziemlich revidieren, auch hinsichtlich der Studienlage bzgl. Körperzusammensetzung oder Kalorienaufnahme. 
Aber ich druckse hier nur herum und sollte lieber endlich loslegen...

N guter Trick, der mir eigentlich immer geholfen hat, war es, einfach die Gewichtheberschuhe zu schnüren. Das ist dann irgendwie schon die halbe Miete, sich endlich zu überwinden.
Schwer zu beschreiben wieso... wer gute Lifting Shoes hat, kennt das Gefühl. Die sitzen wie angegossen, haben Mega halt und mit der harten, rutschfesten Sohle steht man so felsenfest am Boden, da hat man schon das Gefühl, dass einen wortwörtlich nichts mehr so leicht umwerfen kann. Man geht auch ganz anders (geht mit den Schuhen ja auch gar nicht anders) und hat automatisch diesen Gang drauf wie Mr. Belmont aus dem erwähnten Castlevania: Lamsam, schwerfällig und kraftvoll. Wie ein riesiger Dinosaurier! Brachial und... ach Mann. Ich muss trainieren. Wir lesen uns. :/


----------



## Zybba (2. Oktober 2022)

Für mich funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, nen Pre Workout zu trinken, wenn ich keine Lust habe.
Wenn das Zeug schon im Körper ist, will ich es dann auch irgendwie nutzen... 

Aber das mit dem Schuhe binden hab ich auch schon öfter gehört. Halt mit was kleinem anfangen, so ritual mäßig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2022)

Ich halte mir immer das Dopamin-getränkte Feeling nach dem Training vor Augen. War bisher eigentlich ein immer sehr effektiver Motivator


----------



## Gabbyjay (2. Oktober 2022)

So, der lustloseste Bodibilder aller Zeiten hat es endlich durchgezogen.

's gute dran sind die großen Masse- und Kraftzuwächse in den letzten Monaten. Da geht was!
Wenigsens eins, was mir daran Freude bereitet!


Zybba schrieb:


> Aber das mit dem Schuhe binden hab ich auch schon öfter gehört. Halt mit was kleinem anfangen, so ritual mäßig.



Ja sowas hilft durchaus.
Mein Ritual ist immer, im Trainingstagebuch die geplanten Übungen, gewichte, Zielwiederholungen usw. zu notieren und die Schuhe zu schnüren. Wenn ich das erstmal hab, dann weiß ich auch, ich fang an. Wenn dann auch erstmal der Workout-Timer läuft, dann läuft es.
Aber da muss man halt erstmal mit anfangen, mit dem ganzen...

Vielleicht sollte aber gerade ich wirklich keine Motivationstips geben.
Denn morgen wird wieder trainiert und ihr müsst das ganze Gejammer erneut ertragen!
Und nicht mal der Moderator kann was dagegen tun, herrlich!  : D


----------



## Gabbyjay (3. Oktober 2022)

Heute stehen ein paar miese, dreckige, kleine Isos am Programm:

Trizeps Pushdowns
Konzentrationscurls
Cable Crosses von unten
Seitheben
Calf raises
Und noch irgendwas fürn Bauch.

Also alles so Zeug, was zwar weder für große Testo-Ausschüttung, noch für große Massezuwächse sorgt und auch nicht die Koordination, das Gleichgewicht oder das Zusammenspiel vieler Muskelgruppen großartig trainiert... dafür aber bei halbstarken und Disco-Pumpern äußerst beliebt ist: "Kriegst Du krasse Bizeps!"
Irgendwie ist das unter meinem Niveau, da bin ich zu gut dafür, denn ich bin etwas besseres als diese Leute!

Na ja das gute daran ist, es ist kaum anstrengend.
Der durch unzählige tiefe Kniebeugen, Deadlifts, Klimmzüge usw. gestählte Kreislauf kann darüber nur müde lächeln!
Kann man währenddessen noch telefonieren, Earl Grey trinken oder Game Boy spielen.


PS
Ich zögere es immer noch hinaus, hab noch immer nicht angefangen. : D


----------



## Gabbyjay (4. Oktober 2022)

Heute hab ich Regenerationstag (ich nenne sie "Regen-Tag").
Durchwühle daher das Netz nach gutem Protein-Pulver.

Wie machen wir jetzt überhaupt weiter?
Heizen wir jetzt bis zum Beginn der nächsten Bade-Saison volle Kanne durch?
Oder reduzieren wir vorher nochmal n bischen Körperfett?

Vorschläge?


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Wie machen wir jetzt überhaupt weiter?
> Heizen wir jetzt bis zum Beginn der nächsten Bade-Saison volle Kanne durch?
> Oder reduzieren wir vorher nochmal n bischen Körperfett?
> 
> Vorschläge?


Mein Zimmer wärmt nur noch die GPU.

Da ich gleich eh Kickboxen habe ist Politik ein guter Motivator gleich den Sandsack noch härter zu schlagen als sonst.


----------



## Zybba (4. Oktober 2022)

Ich nehme mal an Heizen heißt Bulken oder einfach ungeniert fressen? ^^
Werde versuchen es zu vermeiden, aber mit den Vorsätzen ist das ja immer so eine Sache...


----------



## Gabbyjay (4. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mein Zimmer wärmt nur noch die GPU.
> 
> Da ich gleich eh Kickboxen habe ist Politik ein guter Motivator gleich den Sandsack noch härter zu schlagen als sonst.



Ha.  : D
Ich meinte mit durchheizen bis zum nächsten Sommer doch das aufbauorientierte Training, also ob bis zum Sommer noch aufbauen (wodurch halt auch der Bauch immer ein bischen wächst), oder davor nochmal Fett reduzieren. : D

Aber Du versuch, die Leute bei Dir im Training diesmal nicht ganz so arg zu verdreschen und übelst zuzurichten. : D


----------



## Gabbyjay (4. Oktober 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an Heizen heißt Bulken oder einfach ungeniert fressen? ^^



Jein... also unkontrolliert ist da gar nix.
Aber durchgehend Aufbauphase setzt halt immer ein bischen an. Wenn mans gut plant nicht viel, aber ein bischen immer. : D
Daher... was machen wir? Aufbau durchziehen, oder davor nochmal abspecken?


----------



## soulstyle (4. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Über Amazon?


Habe ich heute gekauft und 1KG Creatine


			https://www.amazon.de/Myprotein-Impact-Protein-Chocolate-Brownie/dp/B00WGA8TYG/ref=sr_1_7?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&crid=3FLK0VYLTPQ1G&keywords=my+proooteinn+protein&qid=1664903450&qu=eyJxc2MiOiIxLjkxIiwicXNhIjoiMC4wMCIsInFzcCI6IjAuMDAifQ%3D%3D&sprefix=my+proooteinn+protein%2Caps%2C80&sr=8-7


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe ne lange Zeit jetzt ketogen ernährt und dann low carb. Merke aber auch wieder, dass jetzt zur kühleren Zeit der Appetit krass zunimmt, deshalb bin ich jetzt auf Cycle Carb, also nur an Trainingstagen erhöhte Kalorienzunahme. Fahre damit gerade sehr gut. Aber die Umstellung auf keto/low carb hat sehr gute Erfolge bei mir beschert, jetzt fühle ich mich selbst an den seltenen Cheatdays (wie gestern im Burger King und nach zwei Menüs...) noch federleicht.
Mein Ziel dabei ist immer ca. +/- 90kg zu bleiben bei ner Größe von ca. 188cm.


soulstyle schrieb:


> Habe ich heute gekauft und 1KG Creatine
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Myprotein-Impact-Protein-Chocolate-Brownie/dp/B00WGA8TYG/ref=sr_1_7?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&crid=3FLK0VYLTPQ1G&keywords=my+proooteinn+protein&qid=1664903450&qu=eyJxc2MiOiIxLjkxIiwicXNhIjoiMC4wMCIsInFzcCI6IjAuMDAifQ%3D%3D&sprefix=my+proooteinn+protein%2Caps%2C80&sr=8-7


Erste Mal oder weißt du schon, wie es schmeckt?


----------



## soulstyle (4. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Erste Mal oder weißt du schon, wie es schmeckt?


Ich hatte schon Bananengeschmack.
Geschmack war ein wenig künstlich.
Aber das Eiweis selber ist hochwertigund löst sich sehr gut auf.
Diesesmal habe ich Schoko bestellt.
Da kann man doch nicht viel mit falsch machen.😂😂


----------



## Zybba (4. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Jein... also unkontrolliert ist da gar nix.
> Aber durchgehend Aufbauphase setzt halt immer ein bischen an. Wenn mans gut plant nicht viel, aber ein bischen immer. : D
> Daher... was machen wir? Aufbau durchziehen, oder davor nochmal abspecken?


Klingst mir so, als wolltest du durchziehen! 



soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon Bananengeschmack.
> Geschmack war ein wenig künstlich.


Jo, hatte ich auch. Viel zu intensiv.
Kann man echt nur in kleinen Dosen nutzen. Daher halt quasi wie ne Art Flavor Drops für Quark oder so.

Die haben glaube ich auch noch Natural Banana. Das ist dann vermutlich dezenter.


----------



## Gabbyjay (5. Oktober 2022)

Ach Ihr müsst das Zeug einfach in Euren Schlund reinkippen, dabei vor Ekel das Gesicht verziehen, hinterher den Kopf so richtig ausschütteln wie n Hund, der ausm Wasser kommt, und dann den Mund am Handrücken abwischen.
So und nicht anders trinken wir unseren Shake!

Heute wird wieder trainiert. Jawoll, der lustloseste und müdeste Bodibilder aller Zeiten ist trotz allem eine Trainingsmaschine!

Es sind wieder Deadlifts dran statt Beugen, ich alterniere beides derzeit.
Für mich sind Deadlifts immer noch eine der besten Übungen, merke richtig wie sie den ganzen Körper ordentlich kräftigen.
Auch der untere Rücken profitiert enorm, insbesondere in Sachen Alltagsbelastbarkeit in allen möglichen Situationen. Jap. Deadlifts sind einfach gut.

Aber wie ich heute wieder einmal am Strand gehört habe, braucht es das alles gar nicht.
Da kam nämlich eine Gruppe "Power Walker" vorbei. Hab ich das schonmal erzählt? Egal... jedenfalls gilt immer noch die Devise: Ohne Stöcke gehst Du einfach nur spazieren. Aber mit Stöcken ist es auf einmal ein Sport, mit dem Du alle Muskeln Deines Körpers trainierst, wie vom vorangehenden Trainer den anderen zugerufen wurde.
Das ist gut, denn jetzt muss man nicht mehr schwer trainieren, sondern kann einfach am Strand entlanglaufen. Selbst Power Walker Texas Ranger wäre begeistert gewesen.
Und ich bin mir sicher, dass schon viele Wettkampf-Bodybuilder ihr Training entsprechend umgestellt haben und nur noch spazieren gehen. Man trainiert ja alle Muskeln des Körpers, wie ich immer wieder höre, da kann man also nichts dagegen sagen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (6. Oktober 2022)

Heute wurde wieder brav trainiert!

Hat jemand Vorschläge, welche Beinübungen ich noch machen könnte, zwecks Variation?

Ich mache: Kniebeugen, Deadlifts, Splits und Calf Raises.

Zur Verfügung stehen:
Ein Power Rack, Hantelbank, Langhantel, diverse Kurzhanteln, natürlich alle möglichen Gewichtscheiben (Barbearien Lein!!!) sowie diverse Loops und Bänder.

Könnte natürlich Variationen einbauen wie Rack Pulls, Rumänisches Kreuzheben, Lunges, verschiedene Standbreiten oder und natürlich Bewegungstempo/WH-Bereiche etc. variieren... aber fällt jemandem noch eine komplett andere wichtige Übung ein?

Man kann natürlich so Späße wie Hüft-Abduktion gegens Band machen oder dergleichen... aber wahrscheinlich ist die Zeit in einem zusätzlichen Satz Beugen besser investiert, oder?
Andererseits profitiert man ja durchaus von einem immer mal variierenden Training...


PS:
Die Vorbereitung für die Strandfigur beginnt JETZT!   : D


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2022)

Hier mal ein Kräftevergleich zwischen Ronnie Coleman und Eddie Hall:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UBrjbFvC2VY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (6. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Heute wurde wieder brav trainiert!
> 
> Hat jemand Vorschläge, welche Beinübungen ich noch machen könnte, zwecks Variation?


Öhm ja,
Ausfallschritte mit KH oder LH.
Einbeinige Kniebeugen, sehr gut gegen Disbalancen.
Das meine ich damit.
Frontsquats, gehen stark in die Quatrizeps.
Und anstatt Deadlifts mal Goodmornings.

Meine Aktuelle Erfahrung mal 15 er Squats machen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Oktober 2022)

Ausfallschritte mit Hanteln kamen mir auch direkt in den Sinn und mit wirklich weiten Schritt nach vorne zwirbeln die richtig.

Ansonsten der Psycho unter den Squats: Pistol Squats...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zSrpQDZwdD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: 1 min. lang Monkeysteps sind auch heftig! Mein Trainer quält uns jedes Mal mit denen.


----------



## soulstyle (6. Oktober 2022)

Pistol Squats meide ich wie die Pest @AzRa-eL


----------



## Gabbyjay (7. Oktober 2022)

Danke für die Anregungen.

Ja Ausfallschritte (Lunges) hatte ich ja schon erwähnt.
Find ich ganz gut, wenn man die explosiv macht. Damit kann man ganz gut Kraft entwickeln, denke ich.
Könnte ich eigentlich mal wieder statt Splits machen, das stimmt.
Am besten dann mit Langhantel zugunsten der Ellenbogen.

Front Squats gehen natürlich gut mit Rumänischem Kreuzheben, wäre auch ne schöne Kombi. Also sprich einmal die Betonung auf der Vorder- und einmal auf der Rückseite vom Oberschenkel.
Muss ich nochmal wegen der etwas höheren Kniebelastung abklären, da ich ne hochstehende Kniescheibe hab (Patella alta). Aber mit guter Quad-Beweglichkeit könnte es hinhauen. 

Dann könnte man den Unterkörper auch auf zwei Einheiten aufsplitten und an einem Tag Push (Squat + Front Squat) und am anderen Tag Pull (Deadlift + RDL) machen.
Very nice. 


Bin mir übrigens sicher, dass Mr. Coleman auch im Powerlifting ganz schön was hätte reißen können, wenn das sein Sport gewesen wäre. So rein von der Physis her.
Sehr schade wegen seinem heutigen Gesundheitszustand. Ronnie Coleman mochte ja wohl jeder. : D


Ansonsten hab ich hier noch nen RIESEN Eimer "100% Whey Protein" in der Geschmacksrichtung Vanille der Marke All-Stars bekommen, das allerdings schon seit 2020 abgelaufen ist.
Aber mir ist das wurscht, ich mein was soll bei Protein-Pulver schon groß sein, so langs nicht feucht wird.
Schmeckt jedenfalls grauenvoll, genau wie Fischfutter. (Wobei ich natürlich nieeeemals in meinem Leben Fischfutter probiert habe, nein nein!) Keine Ahnung, ob das daran liegt, dass das Zeug allgemein so schmeckt, oder weils so lange schon abgelaufen ist.
Aber falls man hier ab demnächst nie wieder was von mir liest, dann wisst Ihr warum. : D


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qUeeO8VWoGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Armwrestling-Legende Devon Larrat gegen Nachwuchs-Bodybuilder Leonidas.


----------



## Gabbyjay (11. Oktober 2022)

Hätt ich Euch nur nicht gefragt!
Wegen Euch hatte ich Muskelkater.
Aber weil der Soulstyle und der Azzi und die ganzen Leute sonst sicher beleidigt gewesen wären, wenn sie mir hier Übungen vorschlagen und ich sie dann nicht mache, hab ich zusätzlich Lunges und Pistols gemacht. Mit obenstehendem Resultat! : D

So ein paar Änderungen in der Routine tun jedenfalls ab und an gut und sind auch trainingstechnisch sinnvoll. Wir hatten das mit dem Muskelkater ja schon: Immer Muskelkater bedeutet zu geringe Frequenz; nie Muskelkater bedeutet zu wenig Variation.

Auf jeden Fall geht es nach wie vor ganz gut voran bei mir. Die Resultate machen mir viel Freude, das Training an sich aber nach wie vor weniger... es ist so hart und ich bin ein so verdammt fauler Hund, ich würde am liebsten mein ganzes Leben auf der Couch zubringen und diese dreieckigen Nachos in mich reinstopfen!

Trotzdem wird nachher trainiert.
Wir ziehen das jetzt alle durch, und wir werden ultra!


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Oktober 2022)

Freut mich, Gabby, dass du die Vorschläge umsetzen konntest. Für durchgezogene Pistols kriegst du auf jeden Fall 'ne große Portion extra Respekt! 💪

Aber schon krass, was nur "kleine" Variationen im Training bewirken können!

Meine letzte Woche war aus persönlicher Trainingssicht auch ein voller Erfolg: Zum ersten Mal habe ich es körperlich und mental geschafft 5 Tage am Stück mit Kickboxen, Zirkel- und Krafttraining zu verbringen, nur um dann am Samstag mit einer Erkältung, der härteren Art, aufzuwachen. 
Boa, wie ich es hasse, wenn mein Körper mich begrenzt!
Wollte diese Woche gleich wieder voll durchstarten, bin aber nun seit Tagen total platt und verschleimt... 😫
Hab auch in der Ernährung gesündigt und mich mit so ner leckeren türkischen Haselnusscreme vollgestopft, sodass meine Kinder sogar meinten "Papa, lass uns auch was übrig!"...


----------



## soulstyle (11. Oktober 2022)

Tip Top @Gabbyjay aber bei den Pistols wäre ich raus, ich mache alle aber keine Pistols
JO ich bin auch voll im Trend ich meine im Training.

Mache ganz Normal Fitness.
Aber bissl Fokus auf Ausdauer.
Gestern ca. 1 Stunde Fahrad, Joggen und Steptraining gemacht.
Im Intervall .
Heute wieder dann aber nur 1/2 Stunde und danach gehts weiter mit Schultertraining.


----------



## Gabbyjay (11. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Meine letzte Woche war aus persönlicher Trainingssicht auch ein voller Erfolg: Zum ersten Mal habe ich es körperlich und mental geschafft 5 Tage am Stück mit Kickboxen, Zirkel- und Krafttraining zu verbringen, nur um dann am Samstag mit einer Erkältung, der härteren Art, aufzuwachen.
> Boa, wie ich es hasse, wenn mein Körper mich begrenzt!
> Wollte diese Woche gleich wieder voll durchstarten, bin aber nun seit Tagen total platt und verschleimt... 😫



Ja 5 Tage am Stück ist auch viel Stress für den Körper (auch messbar in Form entsprechender Hormone), das beeinflusst das Immunsystem in der Tat etwas negativ.

Bin da zum Glück selbst nicht so anfällig, aber ich mach nach zwei Trainingstagen ohnehin immer einen Regen-Tag (selten auch zwei).
Ist vom Kopp her auch ganz angenehm, dass man nicht NUR mit Training beschäftigt ist. : D


soulstyle schrieb:


> Tip Top @Gabbyjay aber bei den Pistols wäre ich raus, ich mache alle aber keine Pistols
> JO ich bin auch voll im Trend ich meine im Training.
> 
> Mache ganz Normal Fitness.
> Aber bissl Fokus auf Ausdauer.



Was hast Du denn vor bzw. was ist das Ziel?


----------



## soulstyle (11. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn vor bzw. was ist das Ziel?


Einfach nur fit bleiben.
Wenn mann sieht das ich Sportler bin reicht mir das völlig.
In erster Linie möchte ich mir selbst gefallen, habe ich zwar noch nie vom Körperbau aber ich arbeite dran

Was ist dein Ziel?


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Oktober 2022)

Mein Ziel ist es bis ins hohe Alter noch ohne Bandscheibenvorfall stundenlang Gamingsessions betreiben zu können


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Oktober 2022)

Ihr seid echt unkultiviert... was sind denn das bitte für niedere Ziele? Ich dache, da ist die Menschheit längst drüber hinaus.
Ich zumindest distanziere mich von solch einfältiger Zielsetzung, denn mein heh'res Ziel ist es, die Weiber am Strand zu beeindrucken und dann in der Horizontalen zu landen! : D

Und weil ich das mit Geld oder gutem Charakter nicht machen kann (da beides nicht vorhanden), muss das halt so gehen.


Angenehmer Nebeneffekt:
Wer mehr trainiert, kann auch mehr fressen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Oktober 2022)

@Gabbyjay
Bro, Sex ist überbewertet! Glaub mir, ich habe drei Kinder...

Hab mir gerade Faszienrollen mal bestellt. Nutzt ihr die? 
Mein alter Trainer schwor darauf.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Oktober 2022)

Sollte man machen, klar. Sollte ich auch. Aber ich bin so ein verdammt fauler Hund.

PS: Aber nicht einfach irgendwie drüber rollen, sondern vor allem in die richtige Richtung (sprich ob längs oder quer iss n Unterschied!).  : D


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Oktober 2022)

Ich wünscht, meine Oberarme würden immer so aussehen wie mit frischem Pump!

Werde natürlich darauf hin trainieren, dass sie auch ohne Pump so dick sind wie jetzt mit Pump.
Aber wenn ich so weit bin, werden sie wiederum mit Pump noch dicker aussehen und ich würde mir wünschen, die würden immer so aussehen!
Also werde ich dann natürlich darauf hin trainieren, dass sie auch ohne Pump dann irgendwann so aussehen wie dann mit Pump!
Aber auch dann werden sie wieder mit Pump dicker aussehen!

Das ist ja wie beim Esel und der Karotte!
Was sollen wir nur tun?


----------



## Mahoy (13. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt unkultiviert... was sind denn das bitte für niedere Ziele? Ich dache, da ist die Menschheit längst drüber hinaus.
> Ich zumindest distanziere mich von solch einfältiger Zielsetzung, denn mein heh'res Ziel ist es, die Weiber am Strand zu beeindrucken und dann in der Horizontalen zu landen! : D


Über diesen Stand bin ich alter Sack längst hinaus. Meine Frau ist allerdings über 20 Jahre jünger als ich, dummerweise in keinster Weise von mir abhängig, hat jedoch gewisse Ansprüche an meine äußere Ästhetik und meine körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit, die sich in meinem Alter nur noch durch diszipliniertes Training erfüllen lassen.
Ich will eigentlich weder pumpen noch laufen, aber ich muss. Böse Falle.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist allerdings über 20 Jahre jünger als ich, dummerweise in keinster Weise von mir abhängig, hat jedoch gewisse Ansprüche an meine äußere Ästhetik und meine körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit, die sich in meinem Alter nur noch durch diszipliniertes Training erfüllen lassen.
> Ich will eigentlich weder pumpen noch laufen, aber ich muss. Böse Falle.


Also ist doch was dran an der alten Phrase, dass jüngere Frauen den Mann jung halten


----------



## soulstyle (13. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt unkultiviert... was sind denn das bitte für niedere Ziele? Ich dache, da ist die Menschheit längst drüber hinaus.
> Ich zumindest distanziere mich von solch einfältiger Zielsetzung, denn mein heh'res Ziel ist es, die Weiber am Strand zu beeindrucken und dann in der Horizontalen zu landen! : D
> 
> Und weil ich das mit Geld oder gutem Charakter nicht machen kann (da beides nicht vorhanden), muss das halt so gehen.
> ...


Ja horizontal auf den 2 Höckern zu landen sind ja nur kurze Sprints die man einlegt.
Im Prinizip ist das horizontale Landen ja nur eine Begleiterscheinung von diesem Sport.
 Aber das langfristige Ziel in meinen Augen, ist auch das höher angesiedelte Ziel, ist halt lange Zeit Power zu haben 
und das 30 Jährige Sportler einem verwundert angucken und sich aufplustern wenn man mich sieht.

Imponiert mir mehr als wenn eine sich eine nach vorne beugt und mir Ihre Höcker zu zeigen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Über diesen Stand bin ich alter Sack längst hinaus. Meine Frau ist allerdings über 20 Jahre jünger als ich, dummerweise in keinster Weise von mir abhängig, hat jedoch gewisse Ansprüche an meine äußere Ästhetik und meine körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit, die sich in meinem Alter nur noch durch diszipliniertes Training erfüllen lassen.
> Ich will eigentlich weder pumpen noch laufen, aber ich muss. Böse Falle.



Ich finde es  gut, dass sich auch Senioren noch hier im Forum bei den jungen Leuten engagieren und sich noch für Dinge wie  Fernsprechanlagen oder elektronische Spiele interessieren. Mach weiter so!

Ich hab heute Regen-Tag.
Na toll. Heute, wo ich ausnahmsweise mal Bock zu trainieren hätte!
Aber natürlich sind wir trotzdem nicht faul, denn an Regenerations-Tagen steht Dehnung auf dem Programm!


Was sind eigentlich Eure Motivations-Filme?
Conan der Barbar/Zerstörer oder Rocky sind eh obligatorisch und bedürfen keiner Erwähnung.

Ich find die ersten 15 Minuten aus "Toxic Avenger" grandios!
Dieses herrliche  80er-Jahre Bodybuilding-Feeling, die Trainingsklamotten, die Musik, der Spirit.
Da wünscht man wirklich, man wäre damals bei den Anfängen in dieser Zeit dabei gewesen (vielleicht können ja unsere Senioren hier etwas  davon berichten).
Und am wichtigsten:
KEINE Fitness-Blogger, keine Influcencer, keine doofen "ich trage meine Leggins ja nuuuuuuuuuuuur weils so bequem ist"-Instagram-Ischen, die allein mit ihrem Arsch Geld verdienen ... muss das herrlich gewesen sein!


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich Eure Motivations-Filme?
> Conan der Barbar/Zerstörer oder Rocky sind eh obligatorisch und bedürfen keiner Erwähnung.


Nicht mal ein ganzer Film, eher eine Szene:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=txuWGoZF3ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Um genau zu sein die 12. Sekunde.


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nicht mal ein ganzer Film, eher eine Szene:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verdammt. : D
Den hab ich erst wieder gesehen, aber an die Szene hab ich mich überhaupt nicht erinnert.
Aber doof, dass "Apollo" verliert. War doch immer ein Vorbild!


----------



## Krolgosh (13. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich Eure Motivations-Filme?
> Conan der Barbar/Zerstörer oder Rocky sind eh obligatorisch und bedürfen keiner Erwähnung.


Ich glaub ich kann da gar keinen speziellen nennen... War bei mir bisher immer so wenn man nen Film gesehen hat und da waren gut trainierte Menschen dabei hab ich mir immer gedacht "Mensch... so will ich auch mal aussehen".

Richtig damit angefangen und auch seitdem ohne wenn und aber durchgezogen hab ich das aber erst seit letztem Jahr August. Von leichtem Coronaübergewicht mit 94KG auf nun 80KG runter bei 9%Körperfett. 
Dazu kommt das ich wohl ne relativ gute Genetik habe und mich mit dem Muskelaufbau leicht tue. 
Also war dieses Jahr am Strand so das estemal wo ich mich richtig wohl gefühlt habe. Klar mehr geht immer, aber das ist eben ein Weg. 

Abgesehen von der Optik merk ichs aber natürlich auch von der Gesundheit her, das mir dieser "Lebensstil" soviel besser tut als so wie ich mich vorher ernährt habe. Nicht mehr Krank, keine Wehwehchen mehr etc. 

Da hätte ich gleich mal ne Frage zum Thema Creatin: Hab ich bisher nicht genommen, spiele aber mit dem Gedanken. Ich hab leider jetzt immer mal wieder gehört dass das zu Haarausfall führen kann?! Stoß ich immer wieder drauf... und ich als Eitler Mensch.. geht halt mal gar nicht.


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Oktober 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Richtig damit angefangen und auch seitdem ohne wenn und aber durchgezogen hab ich das aber erst seit letztem Jahr August. Von leichtem Coronaübergewicht mit 94KG auf nun 80KG runter bei 9%Körperfett.



Toi toi toi!

Wie misst Du den Körperfettanteil denn?
Wobei ich da sagen muss, dass ich so präzise Körperfettangaben immer etwas problematisch finde.
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine wirklich präzise und zugleich alltagstaugliche Methode, den KFA zu bestimmen.
Körperfettwaagen kann man knicken, da brauchen wir gar nicht drüber reden. Selbst die teuersten Modelle sind maximal eine ganz grobe Annäherung und auch nur dann, wenn man über längere Zeit Durchschnittswerte nimmt. Aber auch dann sehr stark von den Statistiken und Formeln abhängig, die den Algorithmen zugrunde gelegt wurden.
Caliper klappt schon etwas besser, aber sind auch unpräzise da man es nie exakt gleich greifen kann. Und auch hier muss man einfach mal die unterschiedlichen Methoden und Formeln vergleichen: Man bekommt extrem unterschiedliche Werte.
Kurioserweise find ich daher ist der Spiegel für den optischen Abgleich ungefähr genauso "präzise" wie die genannten Methoden. : D

Klar kann man es auch professionell machen lassen für einen dreistelligen Betrag in einer Klinik o. ä.
Dann ist es zwar präzise, aber immer noch nicht alltagstauglich, denn es ist einerseits teuer (damit bin ich schonmal raus) und anderseits ändert sich der KFA ja fortlaufend. Und wer will schon jede Woche in eine entsprechende Einrichtung rennen und das Geld dafür abdrücken...

Ich persönlich wiege täglich, nehm jede Woche das Durchschnittsgewicht und zusätzlich Angaben mit dem Maßband.
Calipern tu ich zwar auch 1x wöchentlich und guck mir hier den Verlauf an, aber die Aussagekraft ist wie gesagt begrenzt.

Das ist doof, da insbesondere die Körperzusammensetzung die Planung der Kalorienaufnahme und Makros stark beeinflusst. Aber da muss man sich sowieso rantasten...

Wie gehst Du vor?




Krolgosh schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das ich wohl ne relativ gute Genetik habe und mich mit dem Muskelaufbau leicht tue.
> Also war dieses Jahr am Strand so das estemal wo ich mich richtig wohl gefühlt habe. Klar mehr geht immer, aber das ist eben ein Weg.



Ja das kenn ich... ist schon n gutes Gefühl.
Klar geht immer mehr, aber man muss es auch andersrum sehen: 99% der Leute sehen schlechter aus. Das ist einfach Fakt.
Hätt ich auch nie gedacht, ich wohn noch nicht so lange am Meer und war echt erschrocken über den Zustand der meisten Leute!
EXTREM viele Übergewichtige, und auch vom Rest ist fast niemand körperlich fit.

Will gar nicht wissen, welche Unsummen man sich im Gesundheitssystem sparen könnte, wenn die Leute was tun würden.




Krolgosh schrieb:


> Da hätte ich gleich mal ne Frage zum Thema Creatin: Hab ich bisher nicht genommen, spiele aber mit dem Gedanken. Ich hab leider jetzt immer mal wieder gehört dass das zu Haarausfall führen kann?! Stoß ich immer wieder drauf... und ich als Eitler Mensch.. geht halt mal gar nicht.



Ja das hatte ich hier vor ein paar Seiten erst wieder angesprochen.
Meines Wissens gibt es eine Studie an Football-Spielern (waren es glaub ich, hab sie mir länger nicht mehr angeguckt). Die ist nicht 100% aussagerkräftig (da relativ kleiner Probandenkreis), aber man hat schon ein höheres DHT-Level im Blut der Teilnehmer gemessen.
Mich hätte interessiert, ob es da inzwischen neuere Studien gibt.

Durch Creatinaufnahme entsteht mehr DHT (ein Stoffwechselabbauprodukt von Testosteron), so viel ist wohl sicher.
Dass DHT die Haarwurzeln bei von erblichem Haarausfall betroffenen Personen schädigt, auch.

Wenn Du in den einschlägigen Bodybuilding-Foren fragst, werden Dir natürlich unzählige Creatin-User berichten, dass sie nichts von Haarausfall bemerken.
Aber das ist Bro-Science!
Es gibt nicht umsonst den Spruch "Der Plural von Anekdoten lautet nicht Evidenz."

Die Leute sind selbst gar nicht in der Lage dazu, das wirklich objektiv zu beurteilen. Was wissen die schon, ob und inwieweit ihr Haarausfall nun vom Creatin oder von was anderem kommt? Oder, wenn sie keinen haben, ob sie nicht genetisch einfach resistenter gegen erblichen Haarausfall sind und einfach Glück hatten? Usw...

Ich denke daher, dass Creatin zumindest theoretisch Haaraufall "begünstigen" kann; ob das bei der Menge sich auch in der Praxis bermerkbar macht, kann ich aber nicht beurteilen. Das wird auch vom Individuum abhängen und das können auch nur ausreichende Studien bestätigen, die wirklich auch wissenschaftlichen Kriterien genügen.

Problem ist halt, dass kommerziell wenig Interesse an solchen Studien besteht. Die Hersteller wollen Creatin verkaufen, die Hersteller wollen Haarwuchsmittel etc. verkaufen. Da gibt keiner entsprechende Studien in Auftrag.
Es bleiben also nur Universitäten, Doktorarbeiten etc., aber Studien sind teuer und müssen finanziert werden... darum gibts da wohl auch nicht viel. 


Die trainingstechnische Wirkung von Creatin ist dagegen unbestritten.
Ich nehm es trotzdem nicht. Vielleicht hätte ich damit etwas mehr/länger Kraft, aber ich denke weltbewegend ist das nicht und ich komm ja auch so ganz gut weiter...


----------



## Krolgosh (13. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Wie misst Du den Körperfettanteil denn?
> Wobei ich da sagen muss, dass ich so präzise Körperfettangaben immer etwas problematisch finde.
> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine wirklich präzise und zugleich alltagstaugliche Methode, den KFA zu bestimmen.


Gibt es auch nicht. Hätte die 9% in Anführungszeichen setzen sollen. 
Und ich bin natürlich auch nicht in eine Klinik, das wäre mir viel zu teuer. Haben im Studio eine von InBody stehen die meines Wissens nach relativ genau sein sollen. Betonung liegt auf relativ.
Auf die Waagen die es für den Heimgebrauch gibt würde ich auch nix geben.

Ansonsten Wiege ich mich jeden Tag morgens, gleiche Voraussetzungen jeden Tag. (so gut es eben geht) Ich würde jetzt ehrlicherweise sagen das ich noch nicht soweit bin das ich das tatsächlich in die Ernährungsplanung einfließen lassen würde. Ich schaue das ich meine Makros zusammen bekomme. Bin aber denke ich auch immer noch an dem Punkt wo ich noch gar nicht so sehr ins Detail gehen muss, da bisher eigentlich noch alles anschlägt. Würde mich da immer noch als Anfänger sehen.

Hatte mal irgendwas gelesen, wenn man das mal 2-3 Jahre durchzieht darf man sich zu den Fortgeschrittenen zählen. 



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Klar geht immer mehr, aber man muss es auch andersrum sehen: 99% der Leute sehen schlechter aus.


Das ist tatsächlich etwas was einem wirklich sehr extrem auffällt. Es ist klar das man da auch einen anderen Blick drauf bekommt und es einem noch mehr auffällt wieviel übergewichtige Menschen es gibt. Aber Zahlen lügen nun mal auch nicht, und laut RKI sind 67% aller Männer und 53% aller Frauen in Deutschland übergewichtig. Und das sind auf jedenfall alarmierende Zahlen. 



Danke zu deiner ausführlichen These zum Thema Creatin. Das spiegelt wieder was ich bisher überall gelesen habe. War nie wirklich eindeutig, die einen sagen so, die anderen so.
Da wirst du wohl recht haben. Schwer dazu Studien zu finden.

Machst du Beruflich eigentlich etwas Richtung Sport, oder stammt dein Wissen einfach aus langer Erfahrung?


----------



## Mahoy (13. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich Eure Motivations-Filme?
> Conan der Barbar/Zerstörer oder Rocky sind eh obligatorisch und bedürfen keiner Erwähnung.


"Herkules in New York".
Der Film hat in mir den Wunsch geweckt, muskulös und seltsam  zugleich sein zu wollen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Oktober 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt ehrlicherweise sagen das ich noch nicht soweit bin das ich das tatsächlich in die Ernährungsplanung einfließen lassen würde.



Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung zumindest sagen:
Je niedriger der Körperfettanteil ist, desto "genauer" kann man ihn mit den herkömmlichen Methoden bestimmen. Genau aber immer noch in Anführungszeichen.
Der Caliper wird in der Handhabung genauer und die durchs Greifen bedingten Schwankungen werden geringer; auch Körperfettwaagen nähern sich dem an.
Bei letzteren ist halt immer das Problem, dass - egal wie gut die Waage ist - der Wasserhaushalt im Körper das Ergebnis beeinflusst. Oder auch nasse Haut. "Mess" damit mal vor und dann nach dem Duschen (abgetrocknet natürlich) - ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Und auch je nachdem wie viel Wasser oder anderes Zeug man im Magen hat beeinflusst natürlich das Ergebnis. Ist ja klar - es handelt sich um eine Impedanzanalyse, und Wasser leitet den Strom eben besser und verändert damit die Messung.
Auch das Gewicht auf der Waage schwankt, wenn ich 2 Liter Wasser trinke - die Muskel- und Fettmasse aber nicht. Weiß die Waage aber nicht, dass ich nur 2 Liter getrunken hab.

Aber was ich mit meinem Gefasel eigentlich sagen will:
Wenn die unter 10% KFA bei Dir auch nur ansatzweise grob hinkommen, dann würde ich das schon zumindest grob in die Ernährungsplanung mit einfließen lassen. Körperzusammensetzung hat da schon nen großen Einfluss.

Aber andererseits wirste Dich ja inzwischen eh schon rangetastet haben, das ist immer noch am besten.




Krolgosh schrieb:


> Hatte mal irgendwas gelesen, wenn man das mal 2-3 Jahre durchzieht darf man sich zu den Fortgeschrittenen zählen.



Ja... aber anderseits kann man auch zig Jahre "trainieren" ohne dabei wirkliche Fortschritte zu machen. Das ist in Fitnessstudios auch die absolute Regel und nicht die Ausnahme - leider.
Ich mein welche Trainingserfahrung (!) kann ich schon aufbauen, wenn ich z. B. tagein, tagaus immer das selbe mache? Gibt so viele, die rennen über Jahre 2x die Woche ins Studio, machen ihre 3 Runden (na gut, eher 2) am Milon-Zirkel und gut ist. Nach dem Trainingsalter wären sie dann mindestens Fortgeschrittene, wenn nicht Profis. : D

Was man auf jeden Fall in Sachen Körperfettreduktion sagen kann:
Wenn man hier von langfristigem Gewicht-halten spricht, dann redet man von einem Zeitraum von 3 Jahren aufwärts.



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich etwas was einem wirklich sehr extrem auffällt. Es ist klar das man da auch einen anderen Blick drauf bekommt und es einem noch mehr auffällt wieviel übergewichtige Menschen es gibt. Aber Zahlen lügen nun mal auch nicht, und laut RKI sind 67% aller Männer und 53% aller Frauen in Deutschland übergewichtig. Und das sind auf jedenfall alarmierende Zahlen.



Jap. Angeblich haben wir die USA inzwischen auch fast schon eingeholt was das angeht.
Man sieht auch extrem viele übergewichtige Kinder, das find ich schon Wahnsinn. Was das alles kostet...

Bei den Senioren sind auch echt viele dabei, die einfach mehr Muskelmasse bräuchten.
Das sieht man auch in den ganzen Rehasport-Gruppen usw. - die Leute haben ihr ganzes Leben lang niemals Sport gemacht (seit dem Schulsport nicht mehr) und sehen überhaupt erst dann die Veranlassung dazu, wenn es zu spät ist UND wenn es ihnen von der Krankenkasse gezahlt wird. Aus eigenem Antrieb oder gar für eigenes Geld wird nichts gemacht. Und das schlägt sich halt dann irgendwann im Gesundheitszustand nieder. Es könnten so viele auf nen Gehwagen oder Krankenhausaufenthalte etc. verzichten, wenn sie für ihren Kreislauf und ihr Bewegungssystem etc. was gemacht hätten. Das ist halt im Alter dann auch pure Lebensqualität und die ist mit Geld nicht zu bezahlen.  :o



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Danke zu deiner ausführlichen These zum Thema Creatin. Das spiegelt wieder was ich bisher überall gelesen habe. War nie wirklich eindeutig, die einen sagen so, die anderen so.
> Da wirst du wohl recht haben. Schwer dazu Studien zu finden.



Das Bauchgefühl sagt mir irgendwo, dass Creatin in im BB üblichen Mengen sich kaum merklich in Sachen Haarausfall äußern wird.
Ich kanns nicht gar nicht genauer begründen, das ist einfach so Intuition.

Auf der anderen Seite der Medallie sind ja auch die Leistungssteigerungen damit zwar nachgewiesen, aber keinesfalls wirklich merkbar, wenn man jetzt nicht gerade Profi Powerlifter ist oder Bühnen-BB macht.
Das sind die letzten 2 oder 3 Prozent vielleicht, über die man da redet. Im Spitzensport sind das natürlich Welten - aber der normaltrainierende hat nicht mal Gewichtscheiben, die da fein genug sind. : D Das ist dann wohl eher Kopfsache.

Ich nehms dennoch nicht; wenn die Vorsicht unbegründet war, hab ich halt Pech gehabt. : D



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Machst du Beruflich eigentlich etwas Richtung Sport, oder stammt dein Wissen einfach aus langer Erfahrung?



Beides eigentlich, und vor allem auch Bücher.
Hab hier wirklich regalweise Bücher zum Thema, weil ich da günstig ran komm.
Auf der anderen Seite bin ich halt n echt fauler Hund.
Und faule Hunde haben nicht immer Bock zum Lesen.
Wäre also noch deutlich ausbaufähig und ich kann daher ja auch nur zu dem was sagen, wo ich glabe was sagen zu können. :/
Aber muss ja auch nicht jeder ne Doktorarbeit drüber schreiben. : D

Irgendwie hab ich auf gar nichts Lust.
Nicht auf Computerspiele, nicht auf Bodibilding, ich will nur herumliegen...


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oTpif8I_aXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leonidas und Devon Larrat auf dem Oktoberfest. Zwei super Typen. Und Devon kann auch noch Deutsch sprechen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Oktober 2022)

Heut gibts Deadlifts.

Hab Angst.


----------



## soulstyle (21. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Heut gibts Deadlifts.
> 
> Hab Angst.


Ich habe auch Angst, heute sind Beine dran switche auf Brust um, Morgen Beine, war zu stressig auf der Arbeit....


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Oktober 2022)

Kann ich wirklich nachvollziehen!
Hätte es auch niemals gedacht, aber psychischer Druck geht echt nicht mit wirklich guten Trainingseinheiten zusammen. Man muss nen freien Kopf haben.

Nur wann hat man den schon jemals, insbesondere in solchen Krisen-Zeiten...


Na gut. Dann wollen wir mal. Ich werde sterben.
Diese schweren Beinübungen killen mich und meinen Kreislauf.


PS
Jetzt mit den Deadlifts durch, und meine Hände bluten (!) tatsächlich. xD

Das wenn mal kein männliches Training ist. : D


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. Oktober 2022)

Nächstes Jahr im Mai werden Wissenschaftler am Strand gigantische Spuren finden, die sie einer mächtigen, kräftigen Dinosaurier-Art zuordnen.

Aber es sind meine!


----------



## Gabbyjay (25. Oktober 2022)

Wie gehts Euch denn im Training?
Kommt Ihr voran?

Ich würd mich übrigens dafür aussprechen, dass der Ryza seine Videos hier wieder posten darf, sonst wird das hier noch zu meinem Monolog!


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir extreme Stagnation. Bin seit 3 Wochen mit nem extrem trockenen Husten und Schnupfen außer Gefecht gesetzt. Scheint wohl irgendwas mit den Bronchien zu sein, aber ich bin auch zu faul zum Arzt zu gehen, bzw. ich von Ärzten nichts halte. Der verschreibt mir dann einfach nur einen Hustenlöser und sagt Tschüss.
Nur Symptombehandlung, mehr nicht. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Gabbyjay (25. Oktober 2022)

Boah 3 Wochen Schnupper ist aber schon echt lang!
Da kann natürlich nix weitergehen.
Aber wer hat schon die Möglichkeit, mal zu Hause zu bleiben und auszukurieren... die wenigsten.

Halte von Ärzten auch nicht mehr besonders viel.


----------



## Gabbyjay (26. Oktober 2022)

Wie hieß denn dieser Typ, der hinter Luke Skywalker in den Snowspeeder einsteigt?
Dieser lausige Rebell, der beim ersten Laserstrahl gleich direkt erstmal den Löffel abgibt?
Hatte der nen Namen?
(Wahrscheinlich in irgendeinem "Expanded Universe"-Buch inkl. groteskester Backstory und natürlich nicht ohne mit irgendwem von den Hauptfiguren doch irgendwie verwandt zu sein, oder ein geisteskranker Klon von einem davon, oder... aber ich schweife ab.)

Jedenfalls sagt doch der Typ so zu Luke:
"Alter... ich fühl mich, als könnt ichs mim ganzen Imperium aufnehmen!"

So gehts mir auch gerade, ich zerleg und zerstör hier echt alles gerade im Training, ich trainier hier alles kurz und klein!

Könnt auch schwören, ich hätt die Hantelscheiben vorhin leise klirren hören als sie mich erblickt haben, so haben die vor Furcht gezittert.


PS
Seinen Namen nicht gefunden, dafür aber das hier.   : D
Vll heisst er im Film ja auch "Dak". xxxD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d-soVTWVDEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GamePat96 (26. Oktober 2022)

Ist jetzt etwas off topic, aber ich muss schon sagen das ist so ziemlich der kreativste Name/Thema für einen Thread in nem PC Forum, denn ich je gesehen habe^^

Die Idee ist echt cool, vor allem da ich mir immer so komisch vorkomme, wenn ich in Foren quasi nur von recht "unbeweglichen" Menschen höre, und wie ihnen alle zustimmen, während ich selbst das genau Gegenteil bin


----------



## soulstyle (26. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Wie gehts Euch denn im Training?


Gut gut bin fast schmerzfrei.

Habe jetzt ca. 4 Wochen ungefähr so mit 70 % Gewichtslast mit hohem Volumen Trainiert.

Am Montag richtig schwer Beine und gestern auch schwer Brust trainiert.
Super Körpergefühl.
Heute Restday, und so Gott will wird Morgen schwer Rücken trainiert.
Ich muss wieder freie Klimzüge machen, hab zwar kein Bock drauf aber was solls.
Also läuft wohl.

In den 4 Wochen habe ich 1 bis 2 mal die Woche eine Stunde Kardio gemacht, kickt gut.
Die gucken dann alle wenn das T-Shirt nass am Körper klebt und alles ist aufgepumpt, ich lache mich manchmal kaputt...
innerlich natürlich.


----------



## Gabbyjay (27. Oktober 2022)

GamePat96 schrieb:


> Die Idee ist echt cool, vor allem da ich mir immer so komisch vorkomme, wenn ich in Foren quasi nur von recht "unbeweglichen" Menschen höre, und wie ihnen alle zustimmen, während ich selbst das genau Gegenteil bin



Weil Gamer alles dicke Nerds sind, oder wie meinst das? : D


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Oktober 2022)

Ich starte am Freitag nach 3 Wochen Abstinenz wieder mit Training. Das wird lustig...


----------



## Gabbyjay (27. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Gut gut bin fast schmerzfrei.
> 
> Habe jetzt ca. 4 Wochen ungefähr so mit 70 % Gewichtslast mit hohem Volumen Trainiert.



Ist doch phasenweise mal gar nicht schlecht.
Entlastet den Körper mal ne Zeitlang wenn man nicht immer so schwer trainiert, und man kann ja trotzdem bis zum Muskelversagen gehen, dann ist es durch den ungewohnten Reiz vielleicht sogar positiv fürs Training, meinste nicht auch? 



soulstyle schrieb:


> Am Montag richtig schwer Beine und gestern auch schwer Brust trainiert.
> Super Körpergefühl.
> Heute Restday, und so Gott will wird Morgen schwer Rücken trainiert.
> Ich muss wieder freie Klimzüge machen, hab zwar kein Bock drauf aber was solls.



Was machste denn noch für Rückenübungen bzw. für hintere Schulter?

Hab zu Klimmzügen immer so ne Hass-Liebes-Beziehung.
Ich mein ist sicher eine meiner Stärken... Haaaaalt Stop. Okay. Euch kann man eh nix vormachen! Also ich bin einfach nur in allem anderen schlecht. : D

Jedenfalls... gleichzeitig ist es für mich subjektiv auch die anstrengenste Übung.
Klar ich weiß, das sind normalerweise Deadlifts und Kniebeugen (die kommen bei mir auch gleich danach), aber für mich ist es subjektiv so.
Is auch die einzige Übung, wo ich mich noch etwas eingeschränkt fühle wegen dem Golferellenbogen.
Es ist wahnsinn, dass Klimmzüge SO KRASS auf den Sehnenansatz gehen. Selbst bei guter Technik und kontrollierter Ausführung.
Und das, obwohl ich im Hook-Grip greife. Aber ich kann es nicht ganz verhindern, dass die Stange nach oben vom Grundgelenk ins 2. Gelenk rutscht, und das ist GIFT in der Hinsicht.
Aber das kriegen wir auch noch in den Griff.
Vielleicht könnt ich mal probieren, ob Zughilfen da auch was nutzen für die Zeit so lange... mal gucken.

Haste noch Probleme mit der Schulter?


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich starte am Freitag nach 3 Wochen Abstinenz wieder mit Training. Das wird lustig...



Gib Vollgas.


----------



## soulstyle (27. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ist doch phasenweise mal gar nicht schlecht.
> Entlastet den Körper mal ne Zeitlang wenn man nicht immer so schwer trainiert, und man kann ja trotzdem bis zum Muskelversagen gehen, dann ist es durch den ungewohnten Reiz vielleicht sogar positiv fürs Training, meinste nicht auch?
> 
> 
> ...


Schulter ist ok minimal schmerzen wenn ich die Schulter in die dehnende Bewegung bringe.
Übertrieben wenn man die Arme seitlich nach oben bewegt, muss ich es noch kontrolliert machen.
Spontan ist dann doch mit leichtem Stechen bemerkbar.

1. Lattziehen vorne,  relativ senkrecht, etwa Schulterbreit greifen um den Lat gut unten zu treffen.
    (Ich grerife in den Bogen der breiten Latstange)
 2. Sitzend Rudern breiter Griff mit Brusstütze sehr tief sitzen, in die Überdehnung gehen und aus dem Rücken und Elenbogen  rausziehen.
3. Sitzend Rudern enger Griff mit Brusstütze sehr tief sitzen, in die Überdehnung gehen und aus dem Rücken und Elenbogen  rausziehen.
4. Latziehen vorne enger Griff , Ellenbogen vorne, Recht senkrect sitzend um Den Lat oben gut zu treffen
und den Latt richtig ausbrennen.

Bi oder Trizeps Fertisch


----------



## GamePat96 (27. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Weil Gamer alles dicke Nerds sind, oder wie meinst das? : D


Irgendwie schon  , eigentlich kenne ich das aus meinem Freundeskreis anders, aber sobald ich in nem Forum mal etwas unterwegs bin, kommt es mir so vor als wäre das nicht nur ein Klischee für irgendwelche High School Serien/Filme haha

Daher fand ich es so cool, das es hier halt einfach nen ganzen Thread für sowas wie Bodybuilding und Sport im allg. gibt


----------



## Gabbyjay (27. Oktober 2022)

GamePat96 schrieb:


> Irgendwie schon  , eigentlich kenne ich das aus meinem Freundeskreis anders, aber sobald ich in nem Forum mal etwas unterwegs bin, kommt es mir so vor als wäre das nicht nur ein Klischee für irgendwelche High School Serien/Filme haha
> 
> Daher fand ich es so cool, das es hier halt einfach nen ganzen Thread für sowas wie Bodybuilding und Sport im allg. gibt



Ja wir sind hier sozusagen Game-inspirierte Kraftsportler und als solche wahrhaft brachiale Ungetüme!

Ich für meinen Teil saß eines Tages da und hab gewartet.
Wusst dann irgendwann nicht, was ich machen soll. Weil das wurde irgendwann langweilig. Also saß ich so auf meinem Stuhl, hab mich so in alle Richtungen umgeguckt, obs an den Wänden oder vielleicht an der Decke irgendwas interessantes gibt, hab n bischen geschaut ob meine Fingernägel sauber sind, hab auf die Uhr an der Wand geschaut... dann hab ich die Uhr als Stoppuhr genommen und geschaut, wie lang ich die Luft anhalten kann usw., um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben...
Alles, was man halt so macht, wenn man dasitzt und wartet, bis Star Citizen endlich erscheint.

Da hab ich mir dann gedacht, kannste auch mit Bodi-Bilding anfangen, um die Langeweile beim Warten zu verscheuchen!


----------



## GamePat96 (27. Oktober 2022)

Bis Star Citizen dann mal fertig ist, bist du Mister Universe oder wie Arnie so ziemlich der einzige Rentner mit 44er Bizeps im Studio


----------



## Mahoy (29. Oktober 2022)

Ich mache jetzt erst einmal gar nichts, weil ich gestern mit dem Rad gestürzt bin - bei dem Versuch, meinem Sohnemann auszuweichen, der kurz vor mir auf einem Waldpfad ins Trudeln kam.
Das wäre an sich nicht so schlimm gewesen, aber irgendwie habe ich es geschafft, mir dabei einem spitzen Ast vier Zentimeter tief in die linke Wade knapp unterm Knie zu rammen.

Fahr' Fahrrad, haben sie gesagt, das ist besser für dich, haben sie gesagt! 

Nix da, sobald das ausgeheilt ist, bleibt der Drahtesel stehen und ich laufe wieder meine Kilometer als Ergänzung zum Krafttraining.


----------



## Gabbyjay (29. Oktober 2022)

4cm tief rein? Heftig, Bruder!
Mahoy-Schaschlik!
Kann man leider nicht immer vermeiden, sowas... :\


----------



## Gabbyjay (1. November 2022)

Hab mir grad dank youtube-auoplay mal wieder dieses Musikvideo "Bitterschwiet Symphony" von The Verve gesehen und hab mir gedacht:

Wenn dieser Sänger nicht so ein hagerer, gottverdammter Lauch wäre, sondern etwas trainiert hätte, dann hätte er die zahllosen Leute, mit denen er da so auf den Straßen zusammenstößt, so richtig zur Seite rempeln können. Buff! Da walzt so ein richtig breiter Schrank durch die engen Gassen, die Leute treten respektvoll zur Seite oder zwängen sich ängstlich im Seitschritt an ihm vorbei, und wer ihm in den Weg läuft, wird einfach so zur Seite gerempelt und fliegt so weg. Richtig gut.

Das wär doch auch nochmal so ne tolle Trainingsmotivation (neben den Weibern am Strand), dass man dann die doofen, hässlichen Leute so richtig zur Seite rempeln kann, oder?


----------



## Mahoy (2. November 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Wenn dieser Sänger nicht so ein hagerer, gottverdammter Lauch wäre, sondern etwas trainiert hätte, dann hätte er die zahllosen Leute, mit denen er da so auf den Straßen zusammenstößt, so richtig zur Seite rempeln können.


Ich generiere Verwirrung, indem ich Leuten, die gerade überlegen, wie sie mir am besten ausweichen und dabei schon ein wenig entsetzt aus der Wäsche kucken, meinerseits ausweiche und manchmal noch unbekannterweise verbindlich grüße.

Die Gesichter. Unbezahlbar.


----------



## Gabbyjay (2. November 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich generiere Verwirrung, indem ich Leuten, die gerade überlegen, wie sie mir am besten ausweichen und dabei schon ein wenig entsetzt aus der Wäsche kucken, meinerseits ausweiche und manchmal noch unbekannterweise verbindlich grüße.
> 
> Die Gesichter. Unbezahlbar.



Video or it didn't happen!  : D

Was issn für Euch die Übung mit dem meisten gesundheitlichen Benefit?
Muss sagen, für mich sinds klar Deadlifts. Derzeit auch meine Lieblingsübung, obgleich auch eine Angstübung!
Hinterher zittere ich vor Anstrengung. So muss das sein. : D

Aber es ist richtig gut zu spüren, wie die Ganzkörperstabilität durch regelmäßiges Deadliften Höhensprünge macht.
Man trainIert Oberschenkel vor- und Rückseite, Arsch, unteren Rücken, Bauch, Lat, Trapez und Unterarme sowie in Teilen Waden und weitere Hilfsmuskeln. Die Top Ganzkörper-Übung!
Für mich auch die Übung, mit der ich den unteren Rücken (noch vor Kniebeugen) am besten erreiche.

Wird in den meisten Fitnesstudios (spezielle Angebote für Kraftdreikampf mal außen vorgelassen) kaum praktiziert, man fragt sich, warum.
Was definitv klar ist: 95% der Trainer bekommen selbst keinen Deadlift mit korrekter Technik hin und haben es auch nie richtig gelernt. Die ganze Ausbildung ist so dermaßen theoretisch und quasi Null Praxis - dabei ist gerade die Praxis hier besonders wichtig.
Studiobetreiber haben natürlich auch kein Interesse an Einzelanleitungen, da zu zeitintensiv und damit teuer. Selbst wenn buchbare Personal Trainer angestellt sind, tickt die Uhr.
Dazu dann immer diese Panikmache "Kreuzheben ist Rückenzerstörer" oder sowas... wahrscheinlich im Deutschen schon durch den Namen bedingt. Dabei ist es wie mit absolut jeder schweren Übung: Mit schlechter Technik kann und wird man sich auf Dauer verletzen. Nicht nur akut, sondern vor allem degenerativ. Das ist so beim Bankdrücken, das ist so beim stehenden Rudern, das ist so bei Kniebeugen.

Daher ist meine Meinung: Respekt vor der Übung auf jeden Fall!
Verteufeln nein.  : D

Gott ich lieb Deadflifts!
War sogar mal beim Arzt weil ich durch n Infekt angeschwollene Knie hatte, da haben die die durchleuchtet.
Da hat mich die Ärztin angesprochen, dass ich in den obersten Hautschichten an den Schienbeinen überall kleine Metallsplitter habe (ähnlich wie bei einem Tattoo).
Ich hab echt überlegt, was das sein könnte und woher das kommen könnte... bis es mir dann irgendwann eingefallen ist: Es muss vom Hautkontakt der Langhantelstange her kommen. Mwahaha. : D


----------



## GamePat96 (3. November 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich generiere Verwirrung, indem ich Leuten, die gerade überlegen, wie sie mir am besten ausweichen und dabei schon ein wenig entsetzt aus der Wäsche kucken, meinerseits ausweiche und manchmal noch unbekannterweise verbindlich grüße.
> 
> Die Gesichter. Unbezahlbar.


Hahaha das kenne ich tatsächlich auch, mach ich manchmal auch wenn ich auf dem Rad unterwegs bin, und andere Radfahrer (Geisterfahrer) mir entgegen kommen. 

Konnte mir das richtig gut vorstellen als ich es gelesen habe, die Blicke können schon einiges


----------



## Gabbyjay (20. November 2022)

Trau mich hier ja schon gar nichts mehr zu schreiben, weil's sonst wieder heisst: "Ja, der Gäbbi wieder, der hat wohl nüscht zu tun!".

Wenn wenigstens der Ryza hier weiter seine Videos mit Kraftsport-Männeken posten würde, dann wär das gar nicht so auffällig, aber so... !

Auf jeden Fall wird von von meiner Seite aus hart und viel trainiert, sogar Obi-Wan hat schon gesagt:
"Er ist eine Maschine und kein Mensch mehr!"

Wobei ich immer noch nicht weiß, ob ich mich nun drüber freuen soll, dass die Arme so schön wachsen - oder aber es resigniert eher so sehen soll, dass ich vielleicht einfach in ALLEM anderen schlecht bin.    O_O

Denke außerdem drüber nach,  meinen derzeit vielleicht etwas exotischen Trainingsplan auf einen Push-Pull umzustellen. Dann werd ich am einen Tag beugen, am anderen heben.


----------



## GamePat96 (23. November 2022)

Also ich mache seit mittlerweile fast 3 Jahren Montag, Mittwoch und Freitag Oberkörper. Und Dienstag, Donnerstag und Samstag Unterkörper, und Sonntag ist immer Pause. Das funktioniert super gut, sodass ich selten Tage habe, wo ich überhaupt kein Bock drauf habe.

Davor habe ich den selben Splitt gemacht, aber ohne auch nur einem Tag Pause. Was dazu führte, dass ich nach nem halben Jahr so langsam an ausdauer verloren habe, weil einfach nicht genug Regeneration vorhanden war. Das führte dazu das ich gegen Ende des Jahres etwas zu sehr hab schleifen lassen, dann mitte Dezember hab ich mich zu der 6 Tage Woche mit Pause am Sonntag entschieden.

Das hat nicht nur dazu geführt, dass ich nicht mehr dran stehe und mich frage was heute eigentlich nochmal dran war, weil das alles so verwirrend ist. Sondern auch noch dazu, dass ich es seitdem ohne schleifen lassen ausgekommen bin, und keine Woche auch nur ein Training verpasst habe.

Summa summarum würde ich sagen, so geil sich exotische Trainigspläne auch anhören, das gute alte, und vor allem geordnete, Training ist doch immer noch am effektivsten, auf lange Zeit gesehen.

Also zumindest für mich


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. November 2022)

@GamePat96 Respekt, bro!
Das letzte mal als ich 5 Tage die Woche trainiert habe, war ich 2 Wochen straight krank


----------



## GamePat96 (23. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @GamePat96 Respekt, bro!
> Das letzte mal als ich 5 Tage die Woche trainiert habe, war ich 2 Wochen straight krank


Ohje, das hört sich nicht so geil an

Gut das ich am Ende noch "für mich" dazu geschrieben habe haha

Was für den einen gut ist, muss nicht umbedingt für alle gut sein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. November 2022)

Wobei mein Training auch aus Ganzkörper bis an die Kotzgrenze bestand. Lag wohl mitunter auch daran^^
Da ist es klar, dass das Immunsystem nicht mitkommt.


----------



## GamePat96 (23. November 2022)

Ja gut, das ist sicher ein großer Teil des Problems gewesen haha

Wenn es darum geht wie weit/lange ich trainiere, dann gehe ich immer nach dem Spruch "Wenn du nach dem Training noch die Hände über den Kopf bekommst, hast du nicht richtig trainiert" 


Zumindest beim Oberkörpertraining


----------



## Gabbyjay (25. November 2022)

Hm... bei dem Thema würde ich gerne noch sagen, die Frequenz pro Woche ist nur eine Größe und hängt u. a. auch vom Volumen ab. Die Gesamtzahl der Belastungsreize pro Muskelgruppe in einer Zeiteinheit (üblicherweise pro Woche) ist eher ausschlaggebend, und natürlich auch der Intensitätsbereich. Wie man das ganze dann letztlich verteilt, da gibts natürlich eine Menge Möglichkeiten und es hängt ja auch immer von den Lebensumständen ab.

Die Sache ist pro Person natürlich auch sehr individuell, gar keine Frage;, auf jeden Fall ist aber sicher: Je weiter man im Training ist und je intensiver man trainiert, desto mehr (!) Regeneration braucht es. Denn erst dann sind entsprechend hohe Widerstände überhaupt erst möglich, die auch mehr Regeneration notwendig machen. Also das nur ganz generell.

Und wahrscheinlich muss diese Erfahrungen jeder mal machen    aber ich kann nur dazu raten, im Zweifelsfall lieber etwas mehr Regen-Zeit einzuplanen, sonst geht das auf Dauer bei zu hoher Frequenz nur selten gut. N paar Jahre kann man es vielleicht machen, aber das rächt sich.
Man belastet so häufig die immer selben Strukturen, man bemerkt es auch nicht, das ist ja das tückische - aber plötzlich ist das Problem da, insbesondere in Bereichen vom passiven Bewegungsapparat, wo man die Abnutzungserscheinungen eben nicht spürt, und dann ist es oft eine monatelange Geschichte, bis man das in den Griff bekommt. Wenns nicht gar n dauerhafter Schaden ist. Und da wünscht man sich dann, man hätte doch eher etwas mehr Regen-Zeit eingeplant.

Ist halt immer so eine Gradwanderung:
Zu geringe Frequenz -> keine optimalen oder sogar gar keine Fortschritte (Stagnation);
Zu hohe Frequenz -> Leistungsfähigkeit bis zur nächsten Einheit noch nicht komplett wiederhergestellt -> keine optimalen Fortschritte und höhere Verletzungsanfälligkeit.

Klar gibts dann zu allem immer Anekdoten:
"Ich trainiere jede Woche nur 2x und komme super voran!" oder "Ich trainiere jeden Tag 2x und mach gute Fortschritte!"... aber man weiß ja gar nicht, welche und wie viele Übungen sie machen, wie viele Sätze, in welchem Intensitätsbereich usw.... und man weiß auch nicht, ob sie anders nicht vielleicht noch schneller vorankommen würden. : D

Bei mir ist die Aufteilung aktuell jedenfalls auch ein bisschen den Gegebenheiten geschuldet, da ich derzeit nicht immer an der selben Location trainiere und... wartet mal. Telefon!

So jetzt. Wo war ich... Also ich muss halt mit dem arbeiten, was ich an der jeweiligen Location zur Verfügung hab, und zumindest derzeit ein wenig improvisieren, bis sich das wieder einrenkt.
Das ist auf dem Papier vielleicht nicht optimal und ein etwas saubereres Splitting wäre in der Theorie vielleicht besser... aber y'know what? Ich find das aktuell gerade gar nicht so schlecht, im Gegenteil.
Wir wissen ja alle, dass selbst der beste Plan nicht mehr besonders gut ist, wenn es an Abwechslung mangelt.
Und manchmal ist es daher ganz gut, wenn das ganze Programm etwas durcheinandergewürfelt wird und andere Abfolgen, andere Übungswahl, andere Trainingsgeräte zum Einsatz kommen.
Die Muskeln können von so nem wechselnden Reiz ganz gut profitieren. 

Hat doch selbst der Nold mal gesagt: Man muss den Muskel immer wieder überraschen!  


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wobei mein Training auch aus Ganzkörper bis an die Kotzgrenze bestand. Lag wohl mitunter auch daran^^
> Da ist es klar, dass das Immunsystem nicht mitkommt.



Ha ha! Du bist einfach zu krass.  ^-^


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-M5pnQh03lE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Krass was der Typ für eine Kraft hat. Der hat auch schon mit 150kg Hanteln 20 Wiederholungen geschafft.
Ich bin froh wenn ich ne 25kg Hantel (mit einen Arm) hoch bekomme.  
Aber ich glaube auch dass das gefährlich ist was der macht. Nur auf eine Körperseite soviel Gewicht hochziehen.
Eine falsche Bewegung und der Rücken ist kaputt.


----------



## Gabbyjay (10. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Vor allem Leistenbruch.  :o


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Dezember 2022)

Was ist den eigentlich die beste Übung um seine Unterarme zu trainieren diese Drückwerkzeuge ?  Oder andere Übungen ich würde gerne so aussehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Was ist den eigentlich die beste Übung um seine Unterarme zu trainieren diese Drückwerkzeuge ?


Oder die Wickeltechnik. Ich hatte früher mal einen Besenstiel durchgesägt.
Dann ein Seil dran befestigt und unten ein Gewicht dran gemacht.
Mit ausgestreckten Armen dann immer weiter aufwickeln bis das Gewicht oben ist.
Dann wieder runterlassen und von vorne aufwickeln.
Das geht gut in die Unterarme.


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Oder andere Übungen ich würde gerne so aussehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht aber sch**sse aus.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit ausgestreckten Armen dann immer weiter aufwickeln bis das Gewicht oben ist.



Man kann das auch mit Hanteln machen, ausgestreckt und die dann immer wieder anheben mit dem Gelenk, aber das gehr nur wenn meine Handflächen Richtung Decke zeigt. Richtung Boden macht das mein Handgelenkt nicht mit.



RyzA schrieb:


> Das sieht aber sch**sse aus.



War auch nur nen Witz, brauch halt ne gute Übung. Das mit den Aufwickeln klingt jedenfalls nichtg so schlecht.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NOcFTjCShRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Immer schön die Beine mit trainieren.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oAlLCcBJpw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Paul Unterleitner hat großes Potential.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-WR5EEl5YyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der hier ist auch fit drauf. Der macht immer mit einfachen Mitteln effektive Übungen.
Und hat einen top Körper.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Was auch lustig aussehen dürfte, wäre das ganze umgekehrt:
Mega-muskulöse Beine, aber dann ein ultradünner Oberkörper mit Streichholzärmchen. : D


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Dezember 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Mega-muskulöse Beine, aber dann ein ultradünner Oberkörper mit Streichholzärmchen. : D







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cEItmb_a20M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Was auch lustig aussehen dürfte, wäre das ganze umgekehrt:
> Mega-muskulöse Beine, aber dann ein ultradünner Oberkörper mit Streichholzärmchen. : D


Jede (Bahn-)Radfahrer sieht annähernd so aus  .


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Dezember 2022)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch so "Achilles-Fersen" am Körper, die euch beim Training zu schaffen machen. Bei mir sind es tatsächlich die Schultern, was sehr paradox ist, da ich Kickboxen trainiere. Irgendwie merke ich aber, dass gerade, und insbesondere paar bestimmte, Belastungen in den Schultern mich instant plätten^^


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2022)

Mein Körper ist eine Einzige Achillesferse.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Dezember 2022)

Nee ich habe Achilesversen nur an den Fusshacken?

Ne klar auch die Schulter.
Orthopädisch Probleme ausgeklammert, kann ich nur sagen das die meisten mit Disbalancen
und Dehnungsmangel sich die Probleme ins Haus holen.
Wichtig ist wirklich das die Schultern glühen müssen bevor man die belastet und dehnen
damit die Sehnen sich nicht so verziehen (verkürzen) das Oberarmkopf sich in eine ungünstige Position verzieht.
Ich dehne auch viel zu wenig mit dem aufwärmen klappt es schon viel besser.

Mein Tip:  Mindestens 1/5 der Trainingseinheiten der Schultern sollten mit aufwärmen und dehnen vergehen.
Also Aussen und Inenrotatoren trainieren.
Hintere Schulter Deltas trainieren damit die Schulter nicht nach vorne kippt.
Und dehnen dehnen dehnen schau dir mal Viedeos an wie man die Schulter in alle Richtungen dehen kann.


Ähm gute Besserung @AzRa-eL


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2022)

WENN es irgendwo hakt dann immer am linken Knie. Ein geflickter Kreuzbandriss ist halt nie so stabil wie das Original.
Dafür sind alle davon überzeugt dass meine Aufschlagtechnik beim Tennis eigentlich die Schulter zerstören müsste aber die bleibt egal wie viel ich spiele immer beschwerdefrei  .


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich auch so "Achilles-Fersen" am Körper, die euch beim Training zu schaffen machen.



Bei mir sind es auch die Schultern vermutlich liegt das an einer unbewglichkeit, könnte an verfilzten Faszien liegen. Was zb. auch beim Rundrücken ein Problem ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ähm gute Besserung @AzRa-eL


Danke, aber mir geht's gut 

Ist mir heute nur wieder aufgefallen, wie krass schwer mir alle Übungen mit Schulterbelastung fallen. Aber ja, jeder hat da wohl verschiedene Stärken und Schwächen am Körper, wie du @Olstyle es schon ähnlich beschrieben hast.
Bei mir ist dafür Bauch ganz klare Stärke. Sehe aber auch im Club, dass viele Probleme haben mit Bauchübungen. Da glänze ich dann wiederum^^


Veriquitas schrieb:


> könnte an verfilzten Faszien liegen.


Dagegen könnten diese Faszienrollen helfen, aber keine Ahnung, wie man die an Schultern nutzen kann.
Ich nutze die eher für große Muskelpartien, wie Oberschenkel und ganzer Rücken.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dagegen könnten diese Faszienrollen helfen, aber keine Ahnung, wie man die an Schultern nutzen kann.
> Ich nutze die eher für große Muskelpartien, wie Oberschenkel und ganzer Rücken.



Ich hab eine für den Rücken, also meiner Meinung nach hilft das schon. Da es anfangs bei den Übungen weh tut, also ziemlich unangenehm ist, sich aber nach der Zeit komplett legt. Man legt sich auf die Faszienrolle mit den Schulterblätter und rollt sich rauf und runter. Ist auch für die Schultern also wird zumindest gesagt wenn man danach sucht.

Edit: für die Schultern gibt es auch Faszienbälle.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bauchübungen. Da glänze ich dann wiederum^^


Ich habe auch meine Stärken in der Bauchübung ich lasse die sehr stark aus.

Dafür bin ich stark in Brust, Rücken, Arme und Beine.

Schulter sind geht so... aber gegenüber den Rest klar im Nachteil, bedingt durch die Schmerzen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich hab eine für den Rücken, also meiner Meinung nach hilft das schon. Da es anfangs bei den Übungen weh tut, also ziemlich unangenehm ist, sich aber nach der Zeit komplett legt. Man legt sich auf die Faszienrolle mit den Schulterblätter und rollt sich rauf und runter. Ist auch für die Schultern also wird zumindest gesagt wenn man danach sucht.
> 
> Edit: für die Schultern gibt es auch Faszienbälle.


Dann muss ich das mal ausprobieren. Hab da zu Hause so ein kleines Set, wo auch so längliche Faszien-"Nudeln" dabei sind. Wahrscheinlich eignen die sich gut dafür.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dann muss ich das mal ausprobieren. Hab da zu Hause so ein kleines Set, wo auch so längliche Faszien-"Nudeln" dabei sind. Wahrscheinlich eignen die sich gut dafür.



Musst mal im Internet die Übungen nach schauen, wenn du es aber machst, regelmässig ansonsten bringt das nichts. Auch wenn es nur 1 Übung ist, ist regelmässig besser als alle Übungen.


----------



## Serandi (17. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DHe6Wb0RVBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das beste und coolste Posing im Profi Bodybuilding was ich bisher gesehen habe!
Wenn der auch noch ein PC Freak ist, fress ich einen Besen xD


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2022)

Hier mal ein paar Trizeps-Übungen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZNTgZ6Z1aiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Dezember 2022)

Serandi schrieb:


> Das beste und coolste Posing im Profi Bodybuilding was ich bisher gesehen habe!


Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber ich finde diese Profi Bodybuilder extrem unästhetisch. Das wirkt total künstlich und ungesund. Wahrscheinlich ist es das auch^^


RyzA schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Trizeps-Übungen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Übung bei 1.08 min ist Hardcore. Für mich zumindest😅

Mal ne Frage an die Runde hier:
Vor dem Krafttraining lieber aufwärmen oder nicht?

Ich war lange Zeit in der Annahme, dass vor jeder sportlichen Betätigung aufwärmen wichtig und richtig sei, bis ich jetzt paar mal gehört habe, dass das nicht unbedingt so ist. Selbst mein Kickbox-Trainer, der wirklich sehr sportlich ist, meint, dass man das nicht unbedingt bräuchte.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sCHavbfi-18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die erste ist für mich keine Frau mehr. Hat wohl zuviele männliche Hormone verabreicht bekommen.


----------



## Serandi (19. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber ich finde diese Profi Bodybuilder extrem unästhetisch. Das wirkt total künstlich und ungesund. Wahrscheinlich ist es das auch^^
> 
> Die Übung bei 1.08 min ist Hardcore. Für mich zumindest😅
> 
> ...


Gut ist halt Geschmackssache, ich finde es krass und cool aber will selbst gar nicht so aussehen, lieber natürlich und gesund sein.

Aufwärmen, MEGA wichtig aber mehr als 5-10 min kein Muss!


----------



## soulstyle (19. Dezember 2022)

Sagt mal fast das ganze Jahr so 5-bis 6 mal die Woche zum Training also wirklich intensiv und auch hart.
Auch wenn ich im Urlaub bin melde ich mich da für ein MNonat in der Mukkibude an und trainiere fast jeden Morgen.

Aber so jetzt im Dezember / Janur lässt das echt stark nach, muss mich heute selber motivieren dahin zu gehen.

Ist das bei euch auch so?

Werde wohl heute eine Stund Kardio machen um mich zu aktivieren.


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tgpn8BqrLzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Jungs sind fit drauf.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i7oD9cdJFr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das war noch ne attraktive Bodybuilderin. Im Gegensatz zu denen von heute wo nichts weibliches mehr erkennbar ist.

*Edit: *Die hier finde ich grenzwertig





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xZeEuB3BHsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die hat mir schon fast zu muskulöse Oberschenkel.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Dezember 2022)

Ich betreibe keinen Sport,
die Rennerei auf der Arbeit,
reicht mir vollkommen.


----------



## soulstyle (24. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die hat mir schon fast zu muskulöse Oberschenkel.


Sieht nur so aus weil sie so deffiniert, ist und wahrscheinlich noch aufgepumpt.

Für mich ist das schon recht nice,

Das allerdings wäre auch für mich to much weil sie dickere Beine hat als ich  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gIlSM9Aa2uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Micha0208 (Sonntag um 22:20)

So. Jetzt bin ich im Sport-Thread gelandet, da ich immer mehr die Notwendigkeit sehe, wieder fitter zu werden.
Ich bin ü45.

Eine leichte Grundfitness ist vorhanden, da ich jeden Tag mit meinem Hund mindesten 1,5h zügig spazieren gehe.
Das wars leider auch an Sport die letzten 5 Jahre...

Zur Zeit erscheint mir ein langsamer Einstieg übers Joggen der beste Einstieg 
Das wäre normalerweise nicht so schwer.
Nur leide ich leider auch oft unter Panikattacken, insbesondere wenn ich einen zu hohen Puls habe...

Wie fängt man da am besten mit Ausdauersport an? Bis 120-130 Puls kann ich gut gehen, dass müßte doch eigentlich für einen Anfang im Ausdauersport reichen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (Sonntag um 22:44)

Falls du einen Garten hast kannst du auch mit Trampolinspringen anfangen. Ja, ich weiß hört sich komisch an, aber tatsächlich gibt es Studien, die zeigen, dass 10 min Trampolinspringen für die Körpermuskulatur genauso effektiv ist, wie 30 min joggen.
Das wäre halt ideal für einen angenehmen Anfang, da es ja Spaß macht und trotzdem deine Gelenke trainiert 
Bei einer Panikattacke wärst du zudem schnell zu Hause, evtl. tritt diese erst gar nicht auf, da der sichere Rahmen durch die häusliche Nähe gleich gegeben wäre


----------



## Micha0208 (Sonntag um 23:10)

@AzRa-eL: Danke . Das mit dem Trampolin ist eine super Idee, ich habe ja einen Garten.
Das mit dem Ganzkörpertraining hört sich außerdem echt logisch an und wäre ohne große Belastung auf jeden Fall angstfrei (bei mir ist ja nur die blöde Verknüpfung zwischen Pulsrasen bei Sport und Herzrasen bei Panikattacken).

Ich denke aber, ein langsamer Ausdauersport-Einstieg würde mich auch gegenüber solchen Puls-Anstiegen abhärten und damit auch meine Ängste/Panikattacken reduzieren.

PS: Da bin ich wohl für einen Wiedereinstieg zu alt? (habe früher auch Kampfsport gemacht), aber wie gestaltet sich Dein Kickbox-Training so? Kämpst Du auch Turniere?


----------



## soulstyle (Sonntag um 23:12)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Wie fängt man da am besten mit Ausdauersport an? Bis 120-130 Puls kann ich gut gehen, dass müßte doch eigentlich für einen Anfang im Ausdauersport reichen?


Ähm ja stimmt ist schwer, aber ich drösel das mal auf.
Ich finde es ist nur im Kopf schwer den Sport zu machen.
1. Stur ins Studio gehen und nix schweres vornehmen.
Laufband, easy gehen oder Fahradfahren ganz easy radeln
wie Sonntags zum Bäcker fahren.
Das machst Du immer im wechsel, belasten ganz wenig uind erholen usw.
Du wirst sehen das die Distanzen der Belastungen automatisch länger werden,
Du wirs Dir selber sagen ach komm 40 SSek waren doch nix.

!!  NICHT DIE ANDEREN LUFTPUMPEN WIE MICH ZUM VERGLEICH NEHMEN!!

Du darfst die
Belastung fast nicht spüren in den ersten 2- 3 Wochen.
Packt dich doch der Eifer und gibts doch bissl Gas mach das 30 -40 Sekunden, dann slowmotion.
Dann wieder ganz easy Fahrad fahren.
Am Ersten Tag maximal 10 Min Kardio, 15- 20 Min Geräte.
5 Min Bauch, Duschen / Sauna...
Du musst dich selber auslachen wie Du trainiert hast.
Wenn Du nach Hause gehst nach dem Training musst Du dir sagen war doch voll easy heute.
Und so schauckelst Du dich hoch.
Ich mache gerade 3 Wochen Zwangspause mit dem Training, Trainiere Bankdrücken
5 Sätze mit 110 KG 8 Wiederholungen, Schrägbank danach das gleiche mit 90KG
usw und habe null effekt.
Gleiches mit Beine ich Squatte ca. 45 Minuten.....
Rest nochmal 1 Stunde, Kreuzheben Quatrizeps, Beinbeuger Deadlifts usw...
Nerven sind abgestumpft, also sollen die sich 3 Wochen erholen.
Nächste Woche gehts wieder los.
Bin 50Jahre  @Micha0208


----------



## Olstyle (Sonntag um 23:13)

Das klassischste Ausdauertraining neben Joggen dürfte wohl Schwimmen sein.
Auch den sowieso gewohnten Spaziergang kann man mit Tempo und Zeit zu einer garnicht mal so anspruchslosen Wanderung ausbauen.


----------



## soulstyle (Sonntag um 23:19)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wanderung ausbauen.


Also wirklich wandern ist das beste Muskel Training für die Waden (Kardio inbegriffen)
Wer wirklich im Wald / Gebirge wandert hat Monsterwaden.....


----------



## Olstyle (Sonntag um 23:22)

*auf die eigenen Waden schiel*
600m hoch in 1:15 war der Pausetag zwischen dem Skifahren


----------



## HighEnd111 (Sonntag um 23:57)

Vorab: ich bin null sportlich 

Aber ich hab mal gelesen, dass joggen gar nicht so toll sein soll, weil es die Gelenke wohl recht stark strapaziert. Inliner fahren ist dagegen wohl genauso wirkungsvoll (oder sogar wirkungsvoller?) und gleichzeitig gelenkschonender.

Fragt mich nicht, wo ich das gelesen habe... Aber ich glaube, mir würde Inlinern eh mehr Spaß machen als joggen  sieht zumindest nach Spaß aus


----------



## soulstyle (Montag um 00:03)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Fragt mich nicht, wo ich das gelesen habe... Aber ich glaube, mir würde Inlinern eh mehr Spaß machen als joggen  sieht zumindest nach Spaß aus


Das ist das Schlüsselwort.
Spass muss es machen.

Ich finde joggen anstrengend aber:
Wenn ich wenig Zeit habe, dann Jogge ich.
Warum um mich in kürzester Zeit so aus zu Powern.
Mir macht Mountainbike Spass.
Ich würde lieber 4 oder 5 Stunden Radfahren als 1 Stunde joggen,
Weil Mountainbike Fahren voll bock macht.

Wenn man easy joggt, macht das garnix, (vorausgesetzt man ist Körperlich ok, also nix an den Knien, Bandscheibe oder Herz Kreislauf geschwächt)....

Egal welcher Sport, langsam Dosierung erhöhen.....


----------



## RyzA (Montag um 06:29)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Aber ich hab mal gelesen, dass joggen gar nicht so toll sein soll, weil es die Gelenke wohl recht stark strapaziert.


Joggen geht eigentlich nur auf die Gelenke wenn man (stark) übergewichtig ist. Dann sollte man lieber walken.


----------



## soulstyle (Montag um 11:27)

RyzA schrieb:


> Joggen geht eigentlich nur auf die Gelenke wenn man (stark) übergewichtig ist. Dann sollte man lieber walken.


Du glaubst garnicht wie anstrengend walken sein kann wenn man zügig und vor allem Hügel hochwalkt...
Ich finde sogar, das man da viel längere Distanzen überwinden kann, kontiunierlich den Kreislauf schon sehr beansprucht. Manchmal mache ich das auf dem Laufband, hohe Steigung und gib ihm " i m walkin"...


----------



## AzRa-eL (Montag um 19:40)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> PS: Da bin ich wohl für einen Wiedereinstieg zu alt? (habe früher auch Kampfsport gemacht),


Um auf ein Wettkampf-Niveau zu kommen? Ja!  Bin ich mit meinen süßen 37 Jahren auch schon^^
Um die Fitness zu steigern? Definitiv nein! Haben bei uns im Club auch paar ü50 Dudes am Start. Aber ich würde nicht gleich mit Kampfsport einsteigen.
Für dich wäre tatsächlich langsame Steigerung der Belastung mit viel Fokus auf Spaß, wie es auch die anderen Freunde hier drin schon geschrieben hatten.
Den größten Fehler,  den man am Anfang machen kann, ist es, sich soo sehr auszupowern, dass man danach wieder zwei Wochen flach liegt. Das demotiviert nur und bringt auch nichts.
Besser wenig, langsam, und leicht, aber dafür stetig 


Micha0208 schrieb:


> aber wie gestaltet sich Dein Kickbox-Training so? Kämpst Du auch Turniere?


Ne, für Turniere bin ich nicht mehr. War nur auf zwei Turnieren als Teenie.
Jetzt steht nur körperliche Fitness und Gesundheit im Vordergrund. Ich gehe daher 2-3 mal die Woche zum Kickboxen und Zirkeltraining im Wechsel.


----------



## RyzA (Dienstag um 13:53)

Eddie Hall mit seinen Sohn Max





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=csubk46La_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sehr symphatisch. Nur finde ich das Kinder - und Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren im Fitnessstudio noch nichts zu suchen haben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Dienstag um 18:16)

@Micha0208 Google hat wohl wieder mal spioniert und mir heute "zufälligerweise" diesen Artikel hier vorgeschlagen, musste dabei direkt an dich denken

https://www.menshealth.de/krafttraining/muskelaufbau-training-ue50/

Artikel ist mMn okay und umfasst soweit auch den aktuellen Stand zum Thema.


----------



## Micha0208 (Dienstag um 19:13)

So ich habe jetzt für mich selber mal einen kleinen Trainingsplan entwickelt:

1.) Die Wald-Spaziergänge mit meinem Hund mit meinem Hund schwieriger/anstrengender gestalten
(Mein Hund ist erst 8 Monate alt, da konnte ich letztes Jahr nur kürzere Spaziergänge machen):
Ich wohne ja direkt am Berg (im Weserbergland), da gibt es auch schwierige Wanderwege mit ordentlich Steigung direkt vor der Haustür. Da lassen sich Tempo und Strecke + Anspruch gut steigern. Langsam natürlich.

2.) Rückentraining wieder etwas intensivieren (die letzten Jahre 2xWoche ca. 5-8min) und die Bauchmuskulatur wieder stärker mit einbeziehen
+
Training mit eigenem Körpergewicht (aufgesetzte leichte Liegestützen, Kniebeugen usw.). Da gibt es ja fast unendlich viele Übungen.
+ viele Dehn u. Streckübungen (ist ja sowieso bei jeder sportlichen Betätigung notwendig)

3.) Ich habe noch 2 Kurzhanteln (niedrigstes Gewicht mit Stange ca. 1,25kg) + 1 Langhantel mit 2x10 kg-Scheiben:
hier würde ich mit den Kurzhanteln beginnen, bei niedrigstem Gewicht. Ganz langsam 1-2 die Woche mit nicht zu vielen Wiederholungen. Wenn ich keine Belastung merke, kann ich ja langsam steigern.

4.) In einigen Wochen, je nach Trainingsfortschritt, würde ich wieder ganz langsam mit Joggen anfangen. Zuerst abwechselnd mit zügigem Walken/langsamen Joggen

5.) Ein Trampolin im Frühjahr anschaffen. Trampolinspringen hört sich gut an, als spaßiges Koordinations- u. Ganzkörpertraining

Was haltet Ihr davon? 
Für mich klingt dieser Trainings-Wiedereinstieg machbar und motivierend  
Danke schonmal für Eure zahlreichen Tipps


----------



## AzRa-eL (Dienstag um 20:53)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> So ich habe jetzt für mich selber mal einen kleinen Trainingsplan entwickelt:
> 
> 1.) Die Wald-Spaziergänge mit meinem Hund mit meinem Hund schwieriger/anstrengender gestalten
> (Mein Hund ist erst 8 Monate alt, da konnte ich letztes Jahr nur kürzere Spaziergänge machen):
> ...


Mit diesem Plan hast du schon die halbe Miete 

So ein Plan motiviert auch ungemein


----------



## Elistaer (Mittwoch um 03:42)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Also wirklich wandern ist das beste Muskel Training für die Waden (Kardio inbegriffen)
> Wer wirklich im Wald / Gebirge wandert hat Monsterwaden.....



Ich klink mich mal ein auch wenn ich nicht gerade der Sportler bin dafür bin ich durch die Gastro mit bis zu 30km am Tag einfach zu durch nach dem Dienst.

Ich war fast 9 Jahre im Stubay (1000m+) und hab da im Hotel gearbeitet der Sauerstoff mangel macht aus einem wenn man zurück auf 0 - 500 m kommt ein Durazel Hasse. Die ersten Tage und Wochen war ich nur schlapp aber später nach der Eingewöhnung und zurück nach Hause im Urlaub hat man mich im Thüringischen Mittelgebierge nicht mehr tot bekommen.

Viele Glauben garnicht wie 8h Laufen und stehen anstrengen kann dazu noch die teilweise bis zu 3kg+ schweren Teller und Tablett mit Getränken.


----------



## soulstyle (Mittwoch um 04:21)

Im Hotel auf 1000m + ist schon eine Hausnummer wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist.
Glaube ich das man danach keine Lust zum Trainig hat, Fit biste ja, muss ja nich Sport in dem Sinne sein.
Am Wochenende Badminton oder Kart fahren ist auch anstrengend, hauptsache Bewegung egal warum und wie....


----------



## Elistaer (Mittwoch um 05:14)

Selbst jetzt mein Job 8h am PC ist anstrengend aber da lauf ich auch stellenweise wenn was fehlt und nutze nicht die Fahrstühle. 

Am schwersten haben es vor allem Köche die müssen eigentlich Sport machen da man den ganzen Tag am Essen ist rein durch das Probieren. Ich bin durch die Gastronomie definitiv fitter wie vorher zu Schulzeiten und habe auch viel mehr Bewegung.


----------



## RyzA (Mittwoch um 08:16)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich klink mich mal ein auch wenn ich nicht gerade der Sportler bin dafür bin ich durch die Gastro mit bis zu 30km am Tag einfach zu durch nach dem Dienst.


30km? WTF!  

Das man in der Gastronomie viel auf den Beinen ist das ist mir klar. Aber das da soviel zusammenkommt hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Elistaer (Mittwoch um 08:45)

RyzA schrieb:


> 30km? WTF!
> 
> Das man in der Gastronomie viel auf den Beinen ist das ist mir klar. Aber das da soviel zusammenkommt hätte ich nicht gedacht.


Das war mein schlimmster Tag um halb 8 früh heim und Männer Tag (am nächsten Tag um 11 ) angefangen um 22 Uhr war dann Ende die ersten Stunden war ich nur beim ausgeben aber die letzten Stunden ca 8 von 10 war ich bei ca 29.000 Schritten und ich mache fast 1m jeweils mit mein 1,95m.

Ich konnte den Tag nur durch die ständige Bewegung überleben (was anderes ist es dann nicht) eigentlich war ich für das ausschenken und ausgeben der Getränke eingeplant mein Kollege nur so. Du siehst aus wie jemand der Bewegung braucht bevor er in der Ecke liegt. 

Das macht man aber nur in jungen Jahren 18-anfang 30 heute schaffe ich solche Eskapaden nicht mehr und 40h waren nix bei mir mit teilweise 3 Hochzeiten am Wochenende. Auffüllen der Getränke 30l fass a 45-50kg jeweils alles ohne Hilfe tragen. Dagegen sind die Rentner Koffer leichte kost x52 je Bus aus dem lehrbetrieb.

Was ich noch verbessern muss ist meine Ernährung die ist nicht gerade gesund zu wenig vitamine und zu viele Ballaststoffe.  Ich brauche aber die Energie vor allem vom Fleisch. Ich esse auch viel Salat und mache mein Dressing selbst dabei ist Kürbis kernöl mein musst have  und passt zu allem


----------



## RyzA (Mittwoch um 21:06)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6TMAwM-7SVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OMG


----------



## AzRa-eL (Mittwoch um 21:17)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Glaube ich das man danach keine Lust zum Trainig hat, Fit biste ja, muss ja nich Sport in dem Sinne sein.


Ich bezweifle ganz stark, dass solche monoton-belastenden Bewegungen in der Intensität auf Dauer gesund sind.
Ganz im Gegenteil; das verschleist den Körper extrem.

Für mich bedeutet Sport nicht nur anstrengende Bewegung, sondern vielmehr dass ich meinen Körper gezielt, ganzheitlich und moderat an seine Grenzen bringe und diese stetig, aber langsam erweitere, um ihm dann immer wieder Phasen der Erholung und Regeneration zu schenken. Das ganze unter dem Dach einer bewussten und gesunden Ernährung.

Harte Arbeit täglich 8 Stunden ist auf Dauer für den Körper dagegen Stress pur und somit ein Grund für zig Krankheiten im Alter.

Mein Fazit:  Anstrengende Arbeit ≠ Sport.


----------



## Krolgosh (Mittwoch um 21:32)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: Anstrengende Arbeit ≠ Sport.


Das unterschreibe ich dir. Was ich absolut glaube das man bei einem Job der einen körperlich extrem belastet danach nicht unbedingt noch Lust auf Sport hat. 

Ich sitze mind. 8 Std jeden Tag vor dem PC, Bürojob eben. (Zeiten in denen ich dann unter der Woche mal zocken kann noch gar nicht mitgerechnet) Bin jetzt seit letztem Jahr regelmäßig 3-4mal in der Woche im Fitnessstudio, hab meine Ernährung dementsprechend umgestellt und mir gehts so gut wie noch nie. Mir gings nichtmal mit 20 so gut wie jetzt mit 36.  Keine Rückenprobleme mehr, kein Kopfweh mehr und die netten Komplimente die man nun bekommt nimmt man auch immer gerne mit.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Mittwoch um 22:20)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Was ich absolut glaube das man bei einem Job der einen körperlich extrem belastet danach nicht unbedingt noch Lust auf Sport hat.


Ja, natürlich! Mir tun die Leute auch ehrlich gesagt leid, die so eine Arbeit verrichten müssen. Da kann man echt froh sein, wenn man das Privileg eines Bürojobs hat, der zwar auch auf seine Art anstrengend ist, aber nicht so sehr, dass man danach kein Sport machen kann.


----------



## soulstyle (Mittwoch um 23:41)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle ganz stark, dass solche monoton-belastenden Bewegungen in der Intensität auf Dauer gesund sind.





soulstyle schrieb:


> Am Wochenende Badminton oder Kart fahren ist auch anstrengend, hauptsache Bewegung egal warum und wie....


Also man kann die Leute ja nicht zwingen Sport zu machen.
Brüro Job oder Fließbandarbeit und keine sportlichen aktvitäten finde ich viel schlimmer.
Der Kellner, gebe ich Dir recht, arbeitet recht monoton aber immernoch bewegt er sich.
Ich bin ja auch absoluter Fitness / Bodybuilding Fan und 5 Tage die Woche aktiv.

Ich war früher auf Montage und habe Maschinen aufgestellt, bin trotzdem zum Gym gefahren zum trainieren.
Alles nur Einstellungssache.
Vor allem gewöhnt sich der Körper daran und man muss Fitness ja bei schweren Jobs auch locker angehen.
Nicht jeder muss 150 KG Bankrücken.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Harte Arbeit täglich 8 Stunden ist auf Dauer für den Körper dagegen Stress pur und somit ein Grund für zig Krankheiten im Alter.


Leider wird der Mensch mit bester Ernährung und mit dem optimalsten Sport auch Krank, das kann man zwar beeinflussen hinauszögern aber nicht verhindern.
Ja da gebe ichg Dir recht, mit Sport kann man die Lebensqualität hochpuschen, aber mit Sport wird
man gewisse Krankheiten nicht verhindern können.


----------



## Krolgosh (Gestern um 06:01)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ja da gebe ichg Dir recht, mit Sport kann man die Lebensqualität hochpuschen, aber mit Sport wird
> man gewisse Krankheiten nicht verhindern können


Das Thema hatten wir daheim vor kurzem erst. Du hast natürlich absolut recht damit. Einigen Krankheiten ist es einfach egal wie fit und gesund du bist. 
Aber, ein gesunder und fitter Körper steckt eben auch Krankheiten besser weg und hilft dir dabei das du dich schneller wieder erholst.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Gestern um 07:58)

Was anderes: Mein Proteinshake neigt sich zum Ende und da ich gerne neues ausprobiere, wäre die Frage, welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Gute Löslichkeit und leckeren Geschmack soll er haben.


----------



## Krolgosh (Gestern um 08:10)

Zum Auflösen in der Milch: Olimp, Quantum Leap, Body IP

Zum Auflösen im Wasser: ESN ISO Clear 

Ist halt alles sehr subjektiv. An diesen Marken bin ich bisher hängen geblieben. Warum ich in Wasser und Milch unterscheide, mir schmecken die "normalen" Wheys zum Beispiel absolut nicht im Wasser. Deshalb finde ich für Wasser das ISO Clear absolut super, vorallem im Sommer. Da hab ich Peach Iced Tea, dann noch paar Eiswürfel mit rein, perfekt!


----------



## AzRa-eL (Gestern um 09:26)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Zum Auflösen in der Milch: Olimp, Quantum Leap, Body IP
> 
> Zum Auflösen im Wasser: ESN ISO Clear
> 
> Ist halt alles sehr subjektiv. An diesen Marken bin ich bisher hängen geblieben. Warum ich in Wasser und Milch unterscheide, mir schmecken die "normalen" Wheys zum Beispiel absolut nicht im Wasser. Deshalb finde ich für Wasser das ISO Clear absolut super, vorallem im Sommer. Da hab ich Peach Iced Tea, dann noch paar Eiswürfel mit rein, perfekt!


Boa, super Tipps! Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich auch eine leichte Laktoseunverträglichkeit, die sich bei mir in Pickel am Rücken äußert. Zumindest ist mir das mal aufgefallen, als ich täglich Proteinshakes im Milch trank und dann auf vegane Shakes im Wasser umgestiegen bin. Aber so eine Mischung aus beiden, die ich an verschiedenen Tagen trinke, wäre ideal. 
Danke, werde die mal ausprobieren!

Aber gerne auch mehr Empfehlungen von den anderen Fitness-Maschinen hier @soulstyle & @Gabbyjay 


Krolgosh schrieb:


> Zum Auflösen in der Milch: Olimp, Quantum Leap, Body IP


Welche Sorten hast du hiervon schon ausprobiert?


----------



## soulstyle (Gestern um 09:36)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber gerne auch mehr Empfehlungen von den anderen Fitness-Maschinen hier @soulstyle & @Gabbyjay


Isoclear schmeckt echt wie Eistee total lecker!
Aber ist mir wirklich zu teuer, weil ich in Diät Phasen (Eiweiss hoch Carbs runter), täglich Eiweis trinke...
Als Sommergetränk kleiner Tip, (kann man auch im Winter trinken), trinke ich gerne Skyr mit Osaft und Wasser gemixt, sehr erfrischend und sehr eiweissrech.
Mischverhältniss musst Du experementieren.
Ich mache 3/3 Mix.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Gestern um 09:47)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Als Sommergetränk kleiner Tip, (kann man auch im Winter trinken), trinke ich gerne Skyr mit Osaft und Wasser gemixt, sehr erfrischend und sehr eiweissrech.


Goldwert! Klingt sehr lecker. Erinnert mich bisschen an diese süßen Ayran-Sorten, die es leider nicht mehr gibt. Die waren auch super. Besonders Erdbeer-Ayran🤤


----------



## Krolgosh (Gestern um 10:03)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Welche Sorten hast du hiervon schon ausprobiert?



Olimp (ca 30€/KG)
Cookies & Cream <- mein Favorit
Vanille <- Neutral, passt zu allem gut. Auch perfekt am Morgen im Quark/Hüttenkäse
Tiramisu <- Entweder man mags, oder eben nicht. Ich hab das gerne in 150ml Milch aufgelöst und dann in den Kaffee geschüttet. 

Quantum Leap (ca 40€/KG)
Iced Latte <- ähnliches wie oben bei Tiramisu. Im Sommer im kalten Kaffe, noch paar Eiwürfel mit rein und schon hast deinen Protein Eiskaffe. 
Vanille <- Schmeckt auch gut. Da Quantum Leap aber relativ teuer ist, nehme ich da dann lieber das von Olimp. 

Body IP (ca 32€/KG)
Blueberry Muffin <- Nicht mein Geschmack, aber meine Frau mochte es gerne
Köstliche runde Kokospraline mit Mandel (Quasi Raffaello) <- schmeckt wirklich wie Raffaello 


Ich hab jetzt bestimmmt noch was vergessen aber naja 

BTW schau mal nach, soweit ich weiß gibts bei Body IP und auch Quantum Leap Probepäckchen zum bestellen. Da kann man dann mal ausloten was einem schmeckt und was nicht.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Boa, super Tipps! Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich auch eine leichte Laktoseunverträglichkeit, die sich bei mir in Pickel am Rücken äußert. Zumindest ist mir das mal aufgefallen, als ich täglich Proteinshakes im Milch trank und dann auf vegane Shakes im Wasser umgestiegen bin.


Ist bei meiner Frau ähnlich. Seitdem halt laktose freie Milch. 



soulstyle schrieb:


> Als Sommergetränk kleiner Tip, (kann man auch im Winter trinken), trinke ich gerne Skyr mit Osaft und Wasser gemixt, sehr erfrischend und sehr eiweissrech.
> Mischverhältniss musst Du experementieren.
> Ich mache 3/3 Mix.


Klasse Tip! Das werd ich auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Zybba (Gestern um 10:27)

Whey: Myprotein Mocha
Casein: Got7

Bin aber selbst noch in der Findungsphase.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Gestern um 10:27)

Tipps für Körper und Hardware! Bestes Forum

Edit: Body IP "Raffaelo" bestellt 
Mit Raffaelo hattest du mich schon @Krolgosh. Musste nicht lange überlegen, in dem Zeug könnte ich baden 

Edit II: Wie siehts mit Pre Work Out Boostern aus? Trinkt die einer hier?


----------



## Zybba (Gestern um 11:34)

Body IP klingt alles sehr lecker, aber ist mir echt n bisschen zu teuer. Berichte dann gerne Mal!

Werde Mal ESN testen jetzt, das feiern ja auch viele.


Pre-workout:
Hatte ne Zeit lang Gorilla Mode, das fand ich super. Ist leider nicht gut erhältlich hier.

Aktuell nutze ich den von myprotein. Ist auch ok.

An sich finde ich das Zeug aber nicht so wichtig. Nutze es auch nicht bei jedem Training.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Gestern um 11:45)

Zybba schrieb:


> Body IP klingt alles sehr lecker, aber ist mir echt n bisschen zu teuer. Berichte dann gerne Mal!


Mach ich  


Zybba schrieb:


> Werde Mal ESN testen jetzt, das feiern ja auch viele.


Das teste ich danach auch mal, hört man ja wirklich oft von. Die schalten aber sehr offensiv auch ihre Werbung.


Zybba schrieb:


> An sich finde ich das Zeug aber nicht so wichtig. Nutze es auch nicht bei jedem Training.


Ich auch nicht. Für mich ist dieser Boost nur gut, um ab und an aus dem Nachmittagstief nach Feierabend zu kommen und nochmal richtig Gas zu geben. Muss man tatsächlich aber vorsichtig sein, hatte nämlich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn man sich daran gewöhnt, man nachher ohne das Zeugs den Hintern nicht mehr zum Sport hochbekommt.


Zybba schrieb:


> Pre-workout:
> Hatte ne Zeit lang Gorilla Mode, das fand ich super. Ist leider nicht gut erhältlich hier.


Interessant! Das Produkt läuft auf deren Seite unter "Restricted Product for shipping to Germany". Scheint aber sehr beliebt zu sein und wie du schon sagst, sehr schwer zu bekommen. Eigentlich nirgends auf den ersten Seiten von Google.
Kennst du die Gründe?


----------



## Krolgosh (Gestern um 11:53)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Edit II: Wie siehts mit Pre Work Out Boostern aus? Trinkt die einer hier?


Ja relativ regelmäßig. Ich überleg grad nur welchen ich aktuell nutze. Hatte eine Zeit lange den ESN Crank Pump Pro, Wirkung super, hat sich aber nicht wirklich gut aufgelöst.
Hab jetzt nen anderen, finde ich von der Wirkung nicht schlechter, löst sich aber restlos auf. Ich schau Mittag mal, komm grad nicht drauf welche Marke. 

Und klar, man gewöhnt sich daran. Aber ich kann zumindest nicht sagen das bei mir der Punkt gekommen ist das es ohne nicht mehr geht.

Edit: ist von Quantum Leap  Geschmack, waldfrucht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (Gestern um 12:12)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Muss man tatsächlich aber vorsichtig sein, hatte nämlich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn man sich daran gewöhnt, man nachher ohne das Zeugs den Hintern nicht mehr zum Sport hochbekommt.


Jo, kann passieren. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Interessant! Das Produkt läuft auf deren Seite unter "Restricted Product for shipping to Germany". Scheint aber sehr beliebt zu sein und wie du schon sagst, sehr schwer zu bekommen. Eigentlich nirgends auf den ersten Seiten von Google.
> Kennst du die Gründe?


Soweit ich weiß haben die andere länder einfach andere betimmungen, was bestimmte Inhaltsstoffe angeht. Zulassung, Obergrenzen, etc ...

Ich hatte es über eBay bekommen, aber war wohl ein Glückstreffer.
Es gibt noch so einen irischen reseller, aber der ist sündhaft teuer.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Gestern um 12:18)

Zybba schrieb:


> Es gibt noch so einen irischen reseller, aber der ist sündhaft teuer.


Meinst du den, der 80€ für ne Dose will? Ne, danke!^^


----------



## Olstyle (Gestern um 12:22)

Zybba schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß haben die andere länder einfach andere betimmungen, was bestimmte Inhaltsstoffe angeht. Zulassung, Obergrenzen, etc ...


Also wenn so ein Zeug irgendwelche Grenzwerte überschreitet wollte ich es auch schlicht nicht haben


----------



## Zybba (Gestern um 13:36)

@AzRa-eL 
Genau den meine ich.
Bezweifle eh, ob die das beschaffen. 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Also wenn so ein Zeug irgendwelche Grenzwerte überschreitet wollte ich es auch schlicht nicht haben


Welche Grenzwerte sind denn korrekt? 

Will meinen: ist doch häufig nur ne arbiträre Zahl, die nicht unbedingt weltweit anerkannt ist.

Siehe z.b. protein, wo die Empfehlungen meiner Ansicht nach auch deutlich zu niedrig sind. Hatten wir ja schon mal hier das Thema.

Aber dass du lieber vorsichtig bist, kann ich absolut verstehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Gestern um 14:29)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also wenn so ein Zeug irgendwelche Grenzwerte überschreitet wollte ich es auch schlicht nicht haben


"No pain, no gain!" und ähem, was noch? Ach ja, "Sky's the Limit!"^^

Scherz bei Seite:


Zybba schrieb:


> Welche Grenzwerte sind denn korrekt?
> 
> Will meinen: ist doch häufig nur ne arbiträre Zahl, die nicht unbedingt weltweit anerkannt ist.


Genau das! Habe mit einem Arzt mal darüber gesprochen und er meinte, dass die in BRD gesetzte Obergrenze für Vitamin D zbsp viel zu niedrig und in anderen Ländern höher sei, was sich jedoch auch mit wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen eher deckt und er empfahl mir auch, vielmehr Vitamin D einzunehmen, als auf der Verpackung angegeben wird.
BRD ist halt was Sicherheitsgedanken angeht schon sehr vorsichtig, und teilweise übervorsichtig was viele Dinge angeht. Ist halt wohl eine Mentalitätssache oder so. Keine Ahnung, ich verstehe auch den Gedanken dahinter, aber nicht immer ist übervorsichtig sein, das Richtig(ere). Insbesondere, wenn es total kleinkariert und penibel wird, weil es nur paar mg mehr sind als Deutschlands teilweise irrational gesetzte Obergrenze.


----------



## Zybba (Gestern um 14:44)

Jup.

Am Ende muss halt jeder selbst wissen, welcher Quelle er vetraut.


----------



## Micha0208 (Gestern um 15:38)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Habe mit einem Arzt mal darüber gesprochen und er meinte, dass die in BRD gesetzte Obergrenze für Vitamin D zbsp viel zu niedrig und in anderen Ländern höher sei, was sich jedoch auch mit wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen eher deckt und er empfahl mir auch, vielmehr Vitamin D einzunehmen, als auf der Verpackung angegeben wird


Bei Vitamin D mag das stimmen.
Aber bei B-Vitaminen z.B. soll man vorsichtig sein. Da legen neuere Studien eher nahe niedrig zu dosieren (außer bei Krankheiten wie Diabestes usw.), da zu viel das Krebs-Risiko steigern kann (vor allem Lungenkrebs).

Ich bin jetzt auch mit meinem Sportprogramm gestartet . Macht sogar Spaß.
Aber mit Kurzhanteln muß ich wirklich langsam anfangen, bis der richtige Bewegungsablauf wieder in Fleisch u. Blut übergegangen ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Gestern um 16:17)

@Micha0208 
Tschakka!🤙💪


----------



## soulstyle (Gestern um 18:26)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das machen ich und @AzRa-eL  als einarmige Bizebs curls zum warmup


----------



## RyzA (Gestern um 18:45)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Aber bei B-Vitaminen z.B. soll man vorsichtig sein. Da legen neuere Studien eher nahe niedrig zu dosieren (außer bei Krankheiten wie Diabestes usw.), da zu viel das Krebs-Risiko steigern kann (vor allem Lungenkrebs).


Vor allem speichert der Körper die sowieso über längere Zeit.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Gestern um 20:25)

@soulstyle  Hab mir gerade 500gr Skyr gekauft. Wie sieht 3/3 bei dir aus?
100 ml Skyr, 100ml Wasser und 100ml Orangen... ach verdammt nochmal ich hab Orangensaft vergessen zu kaufen!


----------



## soulstyle (Gestern um 20:29)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @soulstyle  Hab mir gerade 500gr Skyr gekauft. Wie sieht 3/3 bei dir aus?
> 100 ml Skyr, 100ml Wasser und 100ml Orangen... ach verdammt nochmal ich hab Orangensaft vergessen zu kaufen!


Ja musste probieren im  Sommer solls recht wässrig sein damit es den Durst löscht, ....


----------



## AzRa-eL (Gestern um 20:48)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ja musste probieren im  Sommer solls recht wässrig sein damit es den Durst löscht, ....


Joa, dickflüssig wäre auch okay. Im Sommer vielleicht dann für ne halbe Stunde im Gefrierfach, damit es richtig eiskalt wird. Das schmeckt schon in meiner Vorstellung gerade gut🤤


----------

